# Tthf



## Jaimie2Eyes

For all the ladies that need to chillax and insert :blush: some fun into the ttc saga :happydance: There is a tight lil group that has come together through the valentine's / st. paddy's day / and april showers threads. We want to keep supporting each other without getting into a frenzy leading up to ov or during the 2ww. Let's hang loose together!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks Jaimie :thumbup::flower:

I tried to do a banner LOL not sure if it worked going to check it out!


----------



## honeybee28

YEEEEY all my best girls together!! Love it. I may never need another thread again lol.xxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

ohhhhh i wanna join hehe


----------



## Moondance

*pounces into the thread and humps everyones legs like a rabid dog before fleeing the scene*


ETA:
I is can be making banners if be wanting to... am pretty decent hand at web artz... can do blending and animation and stuffs... just anyone tells me what wants on banner and I can makes.... when I are not about to fall asleeps. LOL
I've just been trying to upload pics from different movies to my Facebook, to a new gallery. I play trivia every week, and every single week, in every single round of 5 rounds, there is a photograph from a movie, where you have to name the movie, the characters in the picture, and the actors... so for fun, I thought it would be interesting for my facebook friends to find out more about me by seeing my fave movies, and have a bit of fun trying to guess what they are. Facebook of course, is being totally evil and not letting me upload them time after time, and I've gone all obsessive! Cannot. Sleep. Til. Uploaded!!!!


----------



## honeybee28

lol moondance!!!!

jamie i love it how you blush after saying the word 'insert' lol!! That's a funny word.


----------



## Moondance

Well its true, I sometimes get weirdly obsessive, if I start doing something, like uploading these pics, then I cannot sleep until they're done, I lay in bed going "didn't do it" over and over til I get up and do it! So... it must be done.

SO far 68 movie pictures to name and guess.... FUN!


----------



## honeybee28

moondance i was laughing at you humping everyone, not at you uploading photos lol!


----------



## Moondance

LOL
Gotta hump something.... I've not been with my sweety for 2 weeks!!!! Miss him so much!


----------



## honeybee28

2 weeks!!! that's a long time. when you gonna see him next?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Yeeehaw now were every one else!!!! 

Hi :wave: Honeybee, Anna, Moondance

hey moondance your so funny, leg humping PML ooh I just hate when facebook will not behave!


----------



## honeybee28

Hi Niamh!!!! How you doing lovely?

Anna any sign of the witch or a bfp yet?


----------



## Moondance

HOPEFULLY I will be with my darling this week. It was sposed to be this past week...
he was such a dag, we were on MSN last Sunday, and he tells me how he's been thinking about me and now he's all horny. I was like "ummmm, okay... love you too darling" 
ROFL
I was sposed to go there this past week, Wednesday til Friday, but his son at the last minute said he was coming up for the week and showed up on the Tuesday. He feels uncomfortable having me and his kids there, coz his kids haven't met me yet, and he's a bit worried about it, coz his oldest child is 22, and I'm 28, so to his kids, thats probably going to look feral and weird.


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> Hi Niamh!!!! How you doing lovely?
> 
> Anna any sign of the witch or a bfp yet?

nope shes packed her bags and left and forgot to leave the BFP note


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Bwahaha! Moondance - your leg humping and fleeing the scene was such a hilarious line! I am totally obsessive compulsive about computer and internets issues - I cannot rest until they are solved. It would be fabby if you could make a TTHF banner. I like the hang loose symbol (attached) but other ladies might want other stuff in it. I'm also diggin' the phrase "pregnancy challenged". I definitely prefer it to the "I" word!

Honeybee - well we might as well insert fun because inserting sperm hasn't gotten us BFPs yet! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







hang-loose.gif
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Moondance

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Bwahaha! Moondance - your leg humping and fleeing the scene was such a hilarious line! I am totally obsessive compulsive about computer and internets issues - I cannot rest until they are solved. It would be fabby if you could make a TTHF banner. I like the hang loose symbol (attached) but other ladies might want other stuff in it. I'm also diggin' the phrase "pregnancy challenged". I definitely prefer it to the "I" word!
> 
> Honeybee - well we might as well insert fun because inserting sperm hasn't gotten us BFPs yet! :haha:


Maybe we just aren't inserting enough sperm...
I mean, you don't put enough coins into a phone, you can't make the call.... You don't put enough coins into a drink machine, you won't get your soda... 
Maybe if you don't insert enough sperm, you won't get your baby! 



That was random... :blush:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

some months I've felt like I've inserted so much sperm that I might make squishy sounds when walking around!


----------



## honeybee28

lol jaimie that's gross!!!! Maybe its possible to insert too much sperm!? maybe it gets too crowded in there, and it's like when 8 people try to walk through a doorway at the same time!? NO ONE GETS IN THE ROOM!!!! lol

im 28 too moondance, how old is your OH?


----------



## honeybee28

anna- that witch is so rude isnt she!!!! She turns up uninvited, and when she doesnt turn up she doesnt bother to leave a note. STUPID WITCH!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

honeybee28 said:


> Maybe its possible to insert too much sperm!? maybe it gets too crowded in there, and it's like when 8 people try to walk through a doorway at the same time!?

Ha! Maybe when you insert too much sperm your uterus is like a clown car?


----------



## Moondance

honeybee28 said:


> lol jaimie that's gross!!!! Maybe its possible to insert too much sperm!? maybe it gets too crowded in there, and it's like when 8 people try to walk through a doorway at the same time!? NO ONE GETS IN THE ROOM!!!! lol
> 
> im 28 too moondance, how old is your OH?

DP is 45...
which I know is a big age gap... but things happen you know? Sometimes you meet a person and you know they're your person, despite things like age.
He's so lovely, he wants to be a daddy again really badly, and each time I've gotten AF come again, I've gone feeling like a failure and I end up apologising (because somehow I KNOW its my bodies fault, and thats it), and he always ends up soothing me and saying I needn't apologise, that sometimes it just takes awhile, thats all.


I'm really hoping Round 4 is the lucky charm... Hoping the doctor doesn't give me bad news, and that this go round, it works... It would be really nice... As AF would be due May 29.... and then if I get PG this time, AF won't show up, and then I can test on June 3rd, which is my 29th birthday...
Of course, the world won't give me that much luck... knowing my luck, I'll get AF and have it so I'll be miserable and icky on my birthday.


----------



## honeybee28

june 3rd is my daddy's bday and my next testing date too (assuming she shows up sunday monday, im sure she will). 
i personally dont think age gaps are a big deal, my dh is 37 but his mental age is the same as mine really (about 10 then lol!!!) how long have you guys been together?

a clown car!!!!!!!! lmao!!xx


----------



## Moondance

honeybee28 said:


> june 3rd is my daddy's bday and my next testing date too (assuming she shows up sunday monday, im sure she will).
> i personally dont think age gaps are a big deal, my dh is 37 but his mental age is the same as mine really (about 10 then lol!!!) how long have you guys been together?
> 
> a clown car!!!!!!!! lmao!!xx

Well, its only been 8 months of being together... and we've been trying for 3, which is partly why nobody is being told... I don't want the lectures and stuff about how its too soon!


----------



## honeybee28

lol!! Did you know him for a while before you got together?
i moved in with dh after about 2 months of dating, i'd known him for about 3 years beforehand though lol. love him so much.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hiya Girls!!! Now I know what TTHF means! :dohh: I am glad its just a group of us original girls from valentines/st pattys day thread!!! :happydance: I like going through this with the same people, not all different ones who don;t know much about you!!!
I love you girls!!! :hugs:

Went flower shopping and spent 3 hours on my porch getting my flowers together! I bought this flower called "sugar candy" (very pretty - pink and white) that climbs up a trelis. So I had to buy a trelis for it to climb!!! I can't wait until it flourishes!!! I have to take the temporary terlis off and start weaving it through it's new home! ( I hope nothing gets transplant shock! EeeK!)
I am going to go buy the topsy turvy upside down plants today too. The tomato, pepper and maybe strawberry one! I live in an apartment, so I make do with what I am given!
Going to throw some beer in the fridge to get ice cold, then later go for pizza and wings with DH and DD to our weekly spot! 

No turkey hunting honeybee, we changed our minds!
Jaimie, great idea to start this thread! 
Celtic, Hi :hi:
Moondance, how come you and DP don't see each other often? Couldn't you move with him? 
I was 16 when I started dated DH, he was 18. Moved in with him when I turned 18, he was 20 just getting ready to graduate college (2 year program - attended college 3 hours away, where I now live!). Got pregnant at 19 (just graduated one year MA program) he was just nearing 21. He proposed to me that summer, on the beach on vacation while eating strawberry cheescake. *Yumm* Got married when I was 21, he was 23, DD was 1 1/2 year, in my church (ironically named: "St. Mary's Church of the Immaculate Conception" hehe!!! :haha: And now I am 25, DH is almost 27 and we have been ttc #2 and looking to buy a house (as long as we get our credit up a little higher).

Thats my DH and I lives together so far!!! :lol:

How about you lovely ladies?


----------



## honeybee28

YEY Julia's here!!
sugar candy!!! that sounds so pretty
pizza and wings and beer yuuuuuuuuum!!!
awwww cute. you guys really are sweet hearts arent you.
i met dh at work, we were both with other people at the time but really liked each other, flirted waay too much lol. then one night 3 years later i'd just broken up with my bf and he was thinking of leaving his. we went out and got drunk lol and the rest is history. he proposed to me almost a year ago now, by the bellagio fountains in Vegas. we got married 7 months in mexico. ahhhhhhhhhhhhh love him. cant wait to make him a daddy.
he said i can order a cbfm when af shows up yeeeeey!!!


----------



## honeybee28

*he was thinking of leaving his girlfriend i meant lol


----------



## Moondance

honeybee28 said:


> lol!! Did you know him for a while before you got together?
> i moved in with dh after about 2 months of dating, i'd known him for about 3 years beforehand though lol. love him so much.

Yeah, we knew each other online, for about 5 months, before getting together. I'd met him on this website, and he'd been trying to woo me, but then somehow I wound up hooking up with another guy that I met on the same website, something really spontaneous, that guy was named Max... and I dated him for 3 months. And during that whole 3 months, Baz was still around, still interested, and when Max dumped me, I was heartbroken, and just wanted to get out of the house, coz my dad basically put me on like "depression watch" and I hated it... and rather than asking Baz if I could go to see him, I asked him "Can I come meet your horses?"
He wasn't offended, he didn't get bothered, and he said to come down the next week, so I did.
He looked after me when I got weepy, introduced me to my horses, and while we were watching a movie, I was sitting on the floor where I love to sit while watching movies, and he was behind me, just rubbing my neck and the back of my head while I basically did goo-goo bliss face, coz I love head massages.... and then he was laying down and I turned to say something to him and his face was like an inch from mine and there was like, some weird, magnetic force that I couldn't turn away, and he very slowly kissed me.
Somehow in that single second I knew it was right just then...

I mean, you know how there are like, 100 different ways to kiss? My ex had ONE idea of kissing... and that was basically the "I'm so horny I want to eat off your face" kiss... NOT altogether appealing to be honest...
But Baz was gentle and sweet, he doesn't force his tongue down my throat or be really pushy. It's nice and soft and lovely. And the first time he kissed me, I just kinda went like "yup, thats it right there"
Somehow we ended up in the sack 20 minutes later though! :shrug:

He has four dogs, a chihuahua and 3 big American Staffies, and his youngest dog, Russell, he NEVER "talks" to people apart from Baz... you know, that weird doggy talk? Not barking, but weird sounds, like he's trying to talk Scooby Doo style. Well, Russell won't even do it to Baz's kids, and he's been around them his entire life. In 20 minutes of creeping out of bed, I had Russell, his dad Sherman, his mum Abbi and the little chihuahua, adoring me, talking to me, trying to give me kisses. Baz was stunned.
And then when one of his two headshy horses was all over me like a rash within five minutes, I think THAT was when Baz realised I was keep worthy, as he reckons, coz animals can tell about people and whats really inside of them....
Which I reckon too. Before going down to his place, I was more worried about whether his animals would like me, than whether he'd like me. I mean, I don't care if a person doesn't like me, but if an animal thinks I'm not worth the time of day, THAT bothers me. I'm strange like that.


AND now that I've ranted like a cretin... I shall shut up! :blush:


----------



## honeybee28

awwww moondance!!!!! That's too cute!!! 
So are you gonna move in with him soon? must be awful not seeing him for so long. do you think he'll tell his kids about you soon?


----------



## Moondance

tryforbaby2 said:


> Moondance, how come you and DP don't see each other often? Couldn't you move with him?

Despite the time we've been together, we've somehow managed to avoid me meeting his children yet, it just hasn't seemed to be an appropriate time... I don't know. Despite knowing he's perfect for me in every way, the idea of his kids from his previous relationship still gives me the wigguns... 
So, his kids are there every weekend, and so I don't want any part of that yet... I mean, they're all grown up and would probably think I'm some young, money grubbing skank after their daddy for all I can steal (and given he gifted me a horse he's spent over $30,000 on, in its life, you can see why maybe they'd think that).... and yeah, awkward.
Plus, he works THREE JOBS to support his horses...
He lives in Richmond, NSW Australia...
I live on the Central Coast... a 3 hour train ride away where I do my studies.

His house also isn't really ready to have me live there full time. Maybe someday, but not yet. I have my little dogs, who are basically, escape artists on four legs, and his place is just too much of a dangertrap for the little monkeys.
I know it all sounds like excuses, but we're both pretty okay with the time apart, because it means when we ARE together, we appreciate it so much more.

He's a really quiet guy, and I'm a spazzy talker who doesn't shut up... and for a quiet guy, thats okay for him in short doses, but he'd get cranky with me if it was permanent! LOL
Plus... I couldn't keep up with HIS libido.... for the 40-something guy, he has raging libido.... I'm mostly a limp fish unless its ovulation time, and then the hormones make me randy...


----------



## honeybee28

wow. 3 jobs!! that's crazy.
what do you study hun?

can i just say im having such bad cramps!!! Stupid witch may well be here earlier than expected lol.


----------



## Moondance

honeybee28 said:


> awwww moondance!!!!! That's too cute!!!
> So are you gonna move in with him soon? must be awful not seeing him for so long. do you think he'll tell his kids about you soon?

It does suck sometimes, but sometimes its okay.
sometimes, he's so WEIRD, that I'm happy we're not together ALWAYS, coz I know he's darling and perfect for me, but he has the weirdest sense of humour... he LOVES really bad puns, the ones that make me roll my eyes... Like for example, I made a comment about how my horse is a bit of a fatty and Baz says "thats coz he eats like a horse".
:dohh: And I'm an incessant babbler and he's real quiet, so I'm sure he likes his peace and quiet sometimes.


Sometimes I wonder if he's waiting for us to be pregnant before he broaches the whole thing with his kids, I don't know. I don't particularly discuss it with him, we're usually doing other things... I get we'll have to talk about it sometime, and have it happen, but we're talking about a man who will give me a beautiful racehorse 8 weeks after we've been together, but who in all the time we've been together, still can't say the L word.
:shrug:

He's proven his love a thousand times, but still can't say it... So I imagine explaining a new woman to his kids would be weird for him.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Wow Moondance, sounds complicated! But full of love!!! :hugs: So sweet! Don't you love that when you kiss your guy, that you just know that he is the one! I love my guy very much so, and as crazy to you all as this may sound, if I had a choice between another baby or keeping the love of my life with our love still being ever so alive; no doubts, I would choose my love. You'd think after 9 years, a really rough patch in the past of 4 years, being broke to having it much better, and moving away from family and friends, that we'd be sick of each other? But in reality I am alittle clingy to him!!! He has been the only one there fr me always and I'm positive he's say the same thing about me!!! Awe Moondance! You got me excited talking so much about our lovely men! When all is ready, I suppose, you and DP will be happily together with a beautiful little bundle to hold :hugs: And WHOA!!! Three jobs!! Talk about a man. A provider. Awesome!!! 

OooooH Honeybee!! It must not be her! It can't be her!!! My damned fingers hanve been crossed for you for 5 days now!!!!! Come on! 

Dear AF,

If you think for one second that you are just going to plop right down into the lap of my dear friend honeybee, you have got another thing coming. We will band together and run you out of town!!! For 9 months anyway!!! :finger:

Love always,
Tryfor

P.S. Are you done wrecking havoc on my body?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Dear Reproductive System,

Please stop making me want a baby and not producing one. That sucks. I've done everything you asked me to - gotten off BC, BD every night I'm fertile, even touched my cervix and took EPO to make more cm. If you drive me crazy with the biological clock tick tock my DH won't do the BD anymore and our chances will be shot. Either make a baby or stop making me want one so bad. In other words, either shit or get off the pot.

Love,

Me

That last sentence is for you TryFor - another time honored saying that hinges on the s word :haha:

I much prefer letters to our reproductive organs and AF than the stork - the stork can suck it!


----------



## wantingagirl

Girls this thread is such a good idea! Haha I joke to hubby cos he has drinks his spermie are drunk and are going round in circles. haha too much sperm they are all too busy fighting for that eggy
whos gonna get the prize????

My bday is 1st may and testing 6 days later so hopefully a nice surprise man these softcups are so ace!!!

Ah Moondance everyone else feels like they should give their opinion and really they should let you get on with it. You both know when it feels right and age is only but a number

Aw honey thats sweet when you know its right you know you just get that feeling

I love the fact that we have all got to know each other really well and no-one intruding lol..... I feel more laid back now about all this and know Im in good company and dont have to find out names etc and know that we have all been ttc so hard. I dare someone to post 'hi my name blah blah blah oh by the way I got a BFP!!!' haha.... feel so much closer everyone is on the same boat and gives me so much strength girls that we are all in it together

Im having a glass of white wine as I speak yummy. Ok ok I know I shouldnt as OV tomorrow but naughty and I dont care and will be a good girl in 2ww

haha... honey I was just about to say when did your DH leave his boyfriend, gosh is that not a snippet from the Jeremy kyle or Jerry Springer show haha

Julia - Me and DH met at work, he moved here with his son as his sons real mother was neglecting him really sad sorry. We met on a st paddys nite out in 2005 and 7 days later he told me he was in love with me. We got engaged 6 months later and married a year and a half later roughly. Hes 31 and Im nearly 29 been married 3 years October 19th. I took over a year to conceive my first, had op down and all tests done and went for an appointment for IVF and was told that cos stepson was with us fulltime we would have to pay IVF so started saving and I fell pregnant 2 weeks later and now trying for my second. 

Awww Moondance that is such a sweet story so romantic

haha he sounds like my hubby with being quiet, talks when he needs to say something and nothing else

Julia its funny you should say that no matter how much I crave a baby I would also choose my DH without a second thought. Dont get me wrong I would so adore a baby but without our man the baby would not exist

No way honey you can tell her in no certain terms to get lost she aint getting any of us this cycle

So much to reply to sorry so long girls haha better not fail my reputation anyway :rofl:


----------



## LuckyD

Hey, my ladies!! 

How awesome to see y'all here - TTHF - that's what it's about this month! Please remind me if I start posting anxious messages about BDing or not BDing or symptoms or whatever. People get pregnant who only BD once a cycle, so I don't want to do what I did last time and end up in tears because my OH didn't know if he felt like doing the fourth day in a row. Not helpful to him or me.

I met my OH in Turkey in 2001...but we didn't actually get together until 2004. We were living on a beach in Turkey, a place called Butterfly Valley which is AMAZING, with a whole bunch of other people, working for the hostel there. Well, I say hostel, but it was pretty relaxed - it was a little valley which you could only get to by boat, and the only thing there was this backpackers place. We worked there doing the washing, working at the little bar built into the cliff, checking people in etc - but it was all very rustic and relaxed. We slept on the beach every night and swum every day. It was such a magic time of my life. It's funny, cos those of us that worked there that summer have stayed in touch - two of them are now married to each other with a baby, another is married with a baby to a Turkish man she met there, another two got married through mutual friends and have a baby, and another has a baby with someone that stayed there. And of course me and Sean got together as well! He is Australian, and when we both went home we stayed in touch, then two years later he came to visit me and some other friends in NZ. And that was it.
We had three years long distance between Australia and NZ, then three years in Australian together - and now we have moved to NZ.

So nice to have this group - good idea Jaimie!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Thanks for the invite to this thread, LuckyD! 


I'm still laughing hysterically about the clown car comment from the first or second page. holy crap, that was freakin' funny! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Same with me as LuckyD, if I start to get too crazy, feel free to smack me around. :) Good to see the TTHF movement is taking off!


----------



## IzzyAnt88

Hi ladies..! I'm new around here and wasn't in the other threads but I like the vibe in here..!! ;)


----------



## LuckyD

SquirrelGirl said:


> Thanks for the invite to this thread, LuckyD!

Well, you were the one that came up with the phrase! So it is only right that you are here. Love that you have TTHF instead of TTC as your status now!!

Hey IzzyAnt! Welcome x


----------



## MyTurnYet

I want to join the movement!!


----------



## Moondance

Would it be a bad thing to run a cycle or two without temping?
No waking up at 6:30 every morning and temping, I get to just sleep.... and just pay attention to CM and that stuff...
I mean, I know I need more than just 2 cycles where everything is spot on, to know for certain if thats where my cycles have settled, but at the same time, I'm wanting to relax about this...
It seems maybe stressing out over whether or not its going to happen isn't going to help it happen. I need to just, have the sex! Do the baby dance, let DP do his thing and not freak out about perfect days, and windows and blah blah blah...


----------



## MyTurnYet

IMO, I say go for it and relax on the temping, but please keep in mind the source of this advice. I tried temping and managed to chart a whole...1 DAY! And that was 2 months ago. :haha: Gave up and purchased the CBFM.

Sometimes I envy people and their detailed FF charts, though...:winkwink:


----------



## Moondance

I'm not entirely sure what a CBFM is?


ETA:
I made with the craziness whilst bored.... made my little animation for my banner from images I found on the web. I was going to use one of a girl peeing on a stick, right before the stick says "Oh! Yuk" and pulls a face, but damn its hard to find a picture online of a girl on a toilet peeing on a stick!


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh I agree with myturnyet I envy them lovely charts I was so pathetic at charting. I also have a CBFM, its a Clearblue Fertility Monitor detects your low, high and peak days so you know the best days. Im wondering if EPO has delayed my Ovulation im currently day 16 and still not hit a peak yet just ditched the EPO as been giving me really bad headaches


----------



## honeybee28

hellloooooo!!!
Ahhhh yey more people to play with!!
Myturn yet - hope the witch stays away for you!!
Lucky - WOW that's an amaziiiiing story!!
wanting - i love it how you remember us all lol!!
moondance - yeah have a month off, what's the worst that can happen?!

Hi everyone else!!

im very excited about going to the rugby today, Alexandra Burke is singing before hand yey, gonna drink some beer and have fun in the sun yey I LOVE WEEKENDS!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> some months I've felt like I've inserted so much sperm that I might make squishy sounds when walking around!

:rofl::rofl: I do wonder the same myself :haha:

Nice one Jaimie!


----------



## Moondance

So much missing my sweety.... 

All the boys want me to come out and get chit-faced with em, but I don't like drinking anymore... I get silly when I'm drunk and end up glomming like a leech onto a boy called Lachie, and its pathetic, specially when I have a sweety already.
Wish AF would go the heck away already... I don't want her to come anymore.

Feeling a bit emotional right now.


----------



## CelticNiamh

WOW we are really taking off we need to give Tankit a heads up and Neilix I think :flower:

Moondance lovely story on how you met, you know sometimes you meet some one and you know and you go for it, it can happen really quick with in 3 months for some people. so that never bothers me at all :thumbup:

I am with my DH 13 years this year, we met when he came out with mutual friends it was my birthday and my friend dragged me on the dancefloor to get me away from an x while I was dancing (you know those guys who try it on with every girl hoping they get lucky) swung out of me and I dropped my purse well DH came over to help me and he was trying to stop me reaching down Un knows to me some one broke glass! well I got some in my finger he took it out kissed my finger and I kept a hold of his hand I remember thinking Im not letting go of this one LOL (Honeybee he had a girlfriend as well whom he was breaking up with, guess I was the straw that broke the camel back LOL)it wasn't long term and they went out separately at weekends so it would have ended any way I reckon!

Tryfor that so sweet :flower:

Honeybee enjoy the ruby! witch better not show her face around here, we will kick her ass :devil: grrrr !! I'm good :flower:

wantingagirl I hope you enjoyed that wine hun, you know we have deprived our selfs and behaved so well TCC so now its a more relaxed attempt!!! fun, fun, fun is the order of the day!

SquirrelGirl hi and welcome :flower:

MyTurnYet & IzzyAnt88 hope you have loads of fun as well :flower:

Sorry if I have missed any one, trying to catch up, have to say I am loving this thread already! :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

Thanks Niamh!!!! Yessssss off to watch the rugby in the sunshine, so excited.

Loving this thread too, you guys are the best. i msged soph and mimi to let them know, yeah need to give tanikit and nix a heads up too!! 

Im off to play in the sunshine now, have a great day.xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> Thanks Niamh!!!! Yessssss off to watch the rugby in the sunshine, so excited.
> 
> Loving this thread too, you guys are the best. i msged soph and mimi to let them know, yeah need to give tanikit and nix a heads up too!!
> 
> Im off to play in the sunshine now, have a great day.xxx


:happydance: have fun :flower:we are off for a nice walk, instead of loseing weight this week I put on 3pounds, which DH then tells me he has lost 3 grrr he wasnt even trying:dohh: I have sent a message to Tankit and Neilix!! 

ANNA how are you doing!! :flower:


----------



## soph77

Thanks for the invite honey!!

I am living the life of tthf as we speak - very much enjoying drinking vodka mudshakes. May as well be drinking chocolate milk for all the vodka that is in them! Come to think of it I would probably save a heap of money if I just bought a big bottle of chocolate milk!

This group is a great idea, I am glad I get to be a part of it. I really like getting to know people and building friendships :) And I especially like that there is a few of us down under!!! I love you guys!!!
*hiccup* (getting all mushy) think I need to slow down on the vodkas...

Love hearing the love stories, all so very sweet. Love comes in so many shapes and sizes, there is no rights or wrongs. If it is, it is.

I met dh on rsvp (internet dating site) after my brother who I was living with at the time got me on. Kai was 3 at the time and I had been single since Kai's father left me 3 months pregnant. 
Anyway, I was getting heaps of 'kisses' on rsvp but most of them were from very old men or very young boys. One day I was going through the kisses and politely rejecting them all when I almost rejected his. I was about to hit the your a loser button when I noticed that his screen name was jaisdad and I thought, what a coincidence - kai rhymes with jai!
I reciprocated his 'kiss' and received an email from him. I was surprised that this guy could actually spell and punctuate his perfectly formed sentences!!! And he was interesting!!
We emailed for a month and finally met at dreamworld for our first date with the boys and the rest is history!
We moved in together after 1 year. He proposed 2 1/2 years later on my 30th birthday. He took me to Sydney (was a surprise, had no idea where we were going until we got to the airport) and while down there hired a motorbike and rode up the coast to Palm Beach where they film 'Home and Away' - apologies if you don't know the show, but I love the show! and he proposed to me at the 'Summer Bay Surf Club'. It was a total surprise because he has drilled it into me that the trip was my present so I should not expect anything else!
Very romantic because every time we watch the show we can see the spot where he proposed! We call it 'passion point' haha

Fast forward a bit and we got married last january in Thailand. We took the kids for a holiday first. Into Bangkok for a few days then across land into Cambodia for 2 weeks. We went to Siem Reap, Phnom Pehn, Sihanoukville then back to Thailand where we went to Koh Samui and were met by our family for the wedding. After we sent the kids home with our family and had a 1 week honeymoon.

Oh my god I am babbling sooooooooo much - it's the vodka!!!! Blame it on the vodka!

I llove my husband soooo much. he is the best husband ever - he is a complete idiot, historically funny, super intelligent and sweet, caring and romantic.

I need to shut up now.


----------



## soph77

I just reread my post - meant to say that I love ALL of you ladies and not just my fellow Aussies and New Zealanders. Just to clarify.


----------



## LuckyD

Aw Soph, that's a lovely story! I can't believe you two have sons called Jai and Kai...that's a crazy coincidence! Yet if you didn't, maybe you would have rejected him on RSVP and not given him a chance....

what is a vodka mudshake? They sound delicious!

Ok, repeating the TTHF mantra to myself today...managed to have a 'fun' BD this afternoon...I won't go into details!

hope you enjoy the rugby Honeybee!


----------



## soph77

And there are more coincidences too. We both went to the same high school although 7 years apart. He ended up teaching at the other high school I went to. We grew up in the suburbs next to each other. In the two years before we met we lived around the corner from each other and frequented the same corner shop - never met.

One thing is for sure, there is no way our baby is going to have another rhyming name!
We actually used to live next to a dog called Ty. Now that was confusing!


----------



## Tanikit

Hi everyone again - I like this thread (but only read 2/3 of it since I seem to be a bit late here) Thanks Celtic for inviting me. 

I ordered some things off the internet a while back and have been excited for them to arrive (not related to ttc) but they got stuck with the volcano so should be here a bit late - will hopefully keep me distracted from ttc at least til the end of the 2ww.

Soph your holiday sounds great.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh Soph, I love that story! How romantic!


----------



## Annamumof2

oh my i really need to keep up with the posts lol


----------



## wantingagirl

Yup Niamh thats what I plan to do. Im going to have fun trying but I dont even think Im going to Ovulate this month first time ever. Some crazy things are happening to me was getting the pains days ago and ewcm yesterday and day before and thought oh Im OV and still on a high day no peak yet and will be cycle day 17 tomorrow never this late and about 4/5 days ago had some spotting which I never get before even started using softcups then after using a softcup when I took it out more blood in that but non when took another one out this morning. Dont know whats going on but so dry and no cm so how an eart can I be on a high day as spermies wouldnt live in that environment?

This thread is so cool and hope we all get over to first tri soon

Soph Yummy vodka mudshakes do sound yummy! Wow thats an ace lovestory, like to hear everyones background. Love all the girls always pick me up when feeling really down xxx

Thanks Girls!

Hiya Tanikit hope you are doing well!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl now that what I call a wreck the head cycle!!! how long were you taking EPO for, thankfully my headaches went as well so I'm still on it! haven't started MACA yet though! hoping the B complex helps me ovulate on CD 14 to 15 and not so late and my LP is more normal regardless of out come of this cycle !

soph77 that is a lovely story! faith I think you were meant to be! what a mixture we are from all over the world. I lived in Australia and my DD was born while I was there. great country:thumbup:

Tankit Howdy glad you found us :thumbup::flower:

LuckyD :thumbup: whoo hoo Im hoping I have a nice fun filled evening when we can have some nice drinks to unwind with later and a filim to watch! :happydance:

I seemed to have pulled muscles in my neck, its so sore I can barely move, I took some pain killers nice safe ones they did help, but DH feeling sorry for me got Nourfen plus and I'm scared to take them, I read they can damage the egg as it ripens so not taking them I rather the pain :haha: which leads me to this brill site I found and will be very useful to us all very soon:thumbup:

https://www.safefetus.com/DrugDetail.asp?DrugId=178&TradeName=Nurofen&TradeId=2970


----------



## tryforbaby2

LuckyD, your love story sounds like you guys have had soooo much fun and got to see alot of wonderful things together! Butterfly Valley sounds superb!!! Ahhhh :cloud9:
Soph, Hi!! Im so happy to see you here! I missed our orginal girlies!! :wave: Are the vodka mudhsakes what us american's call mudslides? And yes, your love story sounds very much like fate to me. :kiss: How romantic you ladies are.
Shona, that is crazy how they said that about your IVF because his son was living with you both! Thats crazy and not fair. It makes me think of Octomom. We pay out of pocket for health insurance (private insurance) and then pay out of pocket for our Reproductive Endorcrinologist (fertility specialist) and that woman who was on government assistance who was also a particpating member of government MEDICAL assistance as well, has her 8 babies and the prior 6 done at taxpayers cost. That bugs me terribly, especially considering we have to pay out of pocket for ours!
I hope that won't be an option for us. I think my waiting list down here for IVF is a few years anyhow. Don't know how I'd feel about waiting that much longer.
Niamh, I hope you feel better, sounds like a pain in the neck! (sorry for the bad puns!!! :rofl: Moondance's DP's puns have rubbed off on me!!! :haha:)
But seriously, feel better and RELAX!
Honeybee, have fun in the sun today!!! (oooh now I am ryhming!) 

I am so happy for this thread. To chat with the girls whom we have became good friends with, and introducing fun back into ttc and taking out obsessing. I love it! 

Tanikit, myturnyet :wave:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hokey smokes Soph - i totally thought that you and your DH had jai and kai together and gave them rhyming names. That is one of the sweetest love stories evah!

I sent nixilix and invite : )

Mmm - mudslides!

Julia - Now I feel ultra bad about cracking that octomom joke about you going on clomid with a history of twins in your family! Yes, I agree, her situation is very annoying. I'm glad you have a good sense of humor ; P


----------



## wantingagirl

Niamh was on EPO for only 7 days and headaches started to go since stopped taking it obviously doesnt agree with me also I started getting ewcm again tonite Im just hoping the spermies would still be surviving as ewcm a few days ago and who knows whats really going on, only so much we can see with the CP check. I mite try Soy Isoflavones soon if delayed next month. Whats annoying me is OV was always so regular for me day 15 at the latest until started taking EPO I only took that for more EWCM and that hasnt happened just made things worse but hey ho TTHF!!!!

We are such a mixture arent we?? Am I the only one from Scotland on this thread?? 

Oh my gosh Julia totally agree seen the programme of Octomum on telly she is also a bit strange plus she already had quite a few kids didnt she. We are basically paying for her massive house and them poor kids cant get much attention how can one lady give all her attention to 14ish different kids and we would be blessed with just one. Yeah it does suck, love my stepson but how could they say I wouldnt value and would be the same having my own son. I had never gone through childbirth, pregnancy etc and someone was telling me well you have a son, would never change him but its not the same carrying your child that you made with hubby from day 1
Yeah hun think the waiting list here is the same I think if you get it on NHS but if you pay you can skip the queue. We are all getting our BFP's well before then luv!!!!

Jaimie isnt it funny how we all get each other and know our personality and wouldnt take offense to anything cos we all know that things we say we are joking about. Have to say on some threads you cant detect if someone is being serious or not


----------



## honeybee28

hello!!! im back from the rugby and a teeny tiny bit drunk lol!!! my soph, please can i have a mudshake!! I've been drinking beer with the boys all arvo!!

been spotting pink again today STUPID witch i hate her.

hang on, gotta get dh a snack lol.....


----------



## honeybee28

shona yeah i think you are the only one in scotland! Hey! I might be going there at the end of may, to Glasgow for 3 nights with dh and my mum and dad. where abouts are you?


----------



## soph77

Mudshakes all round!! My shout!:beer::wine: (wasn't quite a mudshake smilie)


----------



## tryforbaby2

Honeybee, glad you had fun today!! Enjoy the tipsy feeling!!! :wacko: lmao
Jaimie, oh my gosh!!! You didn't offend me whatsoever, you know I have a funny personality. DH and I are the funny ones in our family!!! :hugs: And I know you have a wonderful sense of humor too!!! 
Shona, why did I think you did have a son of your own? I'm sorry. I realized you had a step son, but for some reason I thought you guys had a son together too. I hope I didn't upset you?....:hugs: IVF will hopefully not be a step I need to take but just for shits and giggles I will ask about it. And yes, Shona we are getting our positive this cycle. No need to worry. Just relaxing and having fun with it.
Thanks for the mudshake soph :drunk:
Have fun on your walk Niamh!!! 

CD6 today and af is dumping her oldness out to prepare for a new cycle. Onward and Upward into cycle 9, blah......lmao. I bet my husband is going to be really happy being so much more relaxed about ttc this cycle, I hope it works! I don't even think I'll even use softcups, just maybe some digi opk's?....well girls I am off to check on other threads of ours and time to play Wii with my guy!!! See you tomorrow!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Dear Reproductive System,
> 
> Please stop making me want a baby and not producing one. That sucks. I've done everything you asked me to - gotten off BC, BD every night I'm fertile, even touched my cervix and took EPO to make more cm. If you drive me crazy with the biological clock tick tock my DH won't do the BD anymore and our chances will be shot. Either make a baby or stop making me want one so bad. In other words, either shit or get off the pot.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Me
> 
> That last sentence is for you TryFor - another time honored saying that hinges on the s word :haha:
> 
> I much prefer letters to our reproductive organs and AF than the stork - the stork can suck it!

:rofl: That is one I do know quite well!!! 

How about : eat shit and die
or
"Mom, whats for dinner" says tommy boy. "Shit on a shingle" say mother to tommy boy.

:rofl:

I'm sure I can think of more!!!


----------



## soph77

In keeping with the tthf motto, my brother has taken ds out for the afternoon. dss is with his mum and dh and I had the house all to ourselves and the sexiest bd session ever!!!

H.O.T. HOT!


----------



## Tanikit

My DH and I had an argument this morning about who initiated BDing more often :) Neither of us won and since I am 6dpo I wasn't too bothered where it led.


----------



## Moondance

shit tryfor, you really like that word, don't you?

:rofl:

cd4 for me, and AF is already on her way out. Very very light bleeding today.
Hooray...

Sometimes I wonder about love.... what does it feel like? Because my first love, and my third love, were like, over the top, crazy crazy inatuation type love, while this one is different... it doesn't feel the same as that crazy love... But it is still love...
Meh.


----------



## honeybee28

thanks for the mudslide soph!! its morning here now though so i think i'll just stick to chocolate milk.

lol i was in a fun mood last night, think i was annoying dh with my tipsy behaviour though lol. he's snoring so loudly at the moment, why do men snore so much?!

moondance are you ok? that's a bit of a deep question. i can only speak from experience, i was crazy in love with my first boyfriend (you know, first love crazy), my second 'proper' boyfriend i thought i was in love with, was with him a couple of years, but i left him because there was something missing. looking back i wasnt realllly in love with him ya know? i loved him like a brother. and now im with dh, who im so completely crazy in love with that it hurts (melodramatic i know, but ya know what i mean).
only you know if it's right, and so long as you're happy, thats the main thing.xx


----------



## honeybee28

aww tanikit sorry you had an argument!! Are you ok now? where abouts do you live by the way?


----------



## LuckyD

I love this thread, it always cheers me up!

Soph - nice one on the steamy BD session! I am gonna get me one of those tomorrow.

Tanikit - totally had that conversation with my OH the other day...hope you feeling ok about it?

Tryfor - shit on a shingle! Never heard that...I am learning so much from you guys!

Hey Jaime, Moondance, Honeybee, Squirrel - everyone else!!

I have had a day full of fun and relaxation...I went to the movies this morning with my two best friends. The three of us (plus one other girl who lives in Melbourne) have been friends for almost 20 years and they are like my sisters. We went to see 'Nowhere Boy', about John Lennon's teenage years, then went to an Italian cafe and had a two and a half hour lunch with delicious food, wine and chocolate tarte. It was awesome, and sooooooo good to have some girl time. 

Just got home and my OH had made delicious corn and capsicum soup, so it's been a good day!

Hope it's been good for you all as well xxx


----------



## honeybee28

ahhh lucky, sounds like you had a great day!! so nice that your OH cooks, mine has no interest in it at all!

where abouts in nz are you from by the way?


----------



## LuckyD

My OH is a way better cook than me! He enjoys it, which is great, cos I enjoy eating! A perfect match.

I am from Wellington - the bottom of the North Island. But we moved about an hour north of Wellington a few months ago to a little town where we are buying our land.

Have you been in NZ at all?


----------



## honeybee28

yeah i have! We flew to the south island and drove around there for a bit, went to christchurch and queenstown and the glasiers, then got the ferry to wellington (only had one night there, a very very drunken night lol) and picked up another car and drove around the north island, went to the place with the bubbling mud, went to aukland for a wedding, and hot water beach. it was such an amazing trip i'd love to go back there!!

that's so exciting about buying your land, i would love to do that one day. are you building a house on it?


----------



## LuckyD

cool, you've seen heaps of NZ! Wellington is a great town, I love it - but after living in Australia for the last few years it's much colder! Hot water beach is cool!

Not sure what we are doing about a house yet...in the middle of looking at our options. We have a pretty limited budget! Looking at building something small, or getting a kitset, or a transportable house...not sure yet!! But it's exciting - can't actually believe it's happening - we have wanted to do this for ages. We are going in with my Mum and my brother - there is no way we could afford it otherwise!

East Sussex - where is that exactly? I lived in London for a year and did some travelling around the UK, but not to Sussex.


----------



## honeybee28

it was amazing. i love australia too. would love to live over that way one day, but i'd miss my parents and sisters too much lol.

so exciting!! how big is the land? what's it like, is it flat and clear? or covered in trees?

ahhh cool, well if you got on a train in london heading south you'd end up in sussex in an hour. Brighton is probably the most famous place in Sussex, i live about a 30 mins drive east from there on the coast. that's cool you lived there for a year, did you work while you were here?


----------



## LuckyD

Oh, Sussex is down south! Gotcha. It was a while ago I lived there (2000/2001) and geography has never been my strong point! Yep, worked there in a second-hand bookshop on Charing Cross Rd. It was one of my favourite jobs ever - got to read lots and there were so many interesting customers. Plus right in the centre of London. It was awesome - so enjoyed my time in England.

Our land is 5 acres, and it's flat with a few trees - but we want to plant a whole lot more. The cool thing is that is has a little stream at each end of the property. One of them is big enough for the neighbours kids to swim in. It's lovely having running water on the property! We haven't signed the final papers yet though...so it's not officially ours. Should be happening this week!

So you live on the coast? Lovely! Is it a small town? Is that where you are from?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey lovely ladies:flower:

well my TTHF was a bit hard last night LOL I seem to have pulled muscles in my neck and back so sore I was hoping they would be a lot better today but its travelled down my side around my ribs so our fun BD session was a disaster :dohh:


honeybee28 I loved NZ as well, I did not see that much of it though, I lived In Australia and my DD there. My DH loved it but I got sooo homesick we came home. made some great friends and I do want to go back and see more its a beautiful country, I loved the out side lifestyle the heat was a bit of a killer, it is well worth a trip!

wantingagirl have a funny youtube video for you my Scottish friend emailed it to me, sooo funny love it!https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iNtOWLS7aY&feature=player_embedded

any way I'm off to try and loosen up these muscles as act 2 TTHF is hopefully going to work tonight and put the :spermy: were they should go!!


----------



## wantingagirl

honeybee28 said:


> hello!!! im back from the rugby and a teeny tiny bit drunk lol!!! my soph, please can i have a mudshake!! I've been drinking beer with the boys all arvo!!
> 
> been spotting pink again today STUPID witch i hate her.
> 
> hang on, gotta get dh a snack lol.....

:rofl:


----------



## soph77

LuckyD said:


> Oh, Sussex is down south! Gotcha. It was a while ago I lived there (2000/2001) and geography has never been my strong point! Yep, worked there in a second-hand bookshop on Charing Cross Rd. It was one of my favourite jobs ever - got to read lots and there were so many interesting customers. Plus right in the centre of London. It was awesome - so enjoyed my time in England.

My husband worked in a book shop in Edinburgh, he LOVED it, said it was the coolest job. But he has had a lot of cool jobs before settling down and teaching. He ran a backpackers in Kings Cross, Sydney and worked for the UN as a volunteer english teacher in a little border village Koh Kong, in Cambodia. He lived there for 2 years so when we went there last year it was great having him as he could speak Khmer and the locals thought it was so cool having a white man speaking there language - we got a lot of special treatment, and they loved playing with our boys too.

Just drinking my last mudshake :( Had 2 left for tonight and I think they will be my last - for 9 months ;)
And besides they are not good for my waistline!


----------



## LuckyD

Oh, Celtic - poor you! That sounds painful and not conducive to fun BDing!! Hope the muscles loosen up! How did you do it? 

Soph - wow, that's awesome about your hubby, sounds like he has done some really interesting things. Hope the NZ trip isn't too boring for him after living in Cambodia!

I am loving this thread, loving getting to know everyone better. Am I right in thinking that the 'team' threads are not accessible to those that don't belong to BnB? Cos that makes me just want to share more....!


----------



## Moondance

Is there any way to take a folate supplement apart from in tablet form?
I got a natural liquid multi vitamin that has folate in it from the health food store, but there are also warnings on it against pregnant or TTC ladies taking it because of the vitamin A or some such.

I went through FIVE pre-natal tablets this morning before I finally managed to keep ONE in my stomach, I have a LOT of trouble with tablets, they tend to make me vomit.... 
Anyone have any idea?


----------



## wantingagirl

No no Julia dont worry I do have my own son, I have a stepson that I obviously treat as my own and trying for my second biological child was just explaining how I felt at the time when I was looking into IVF lost all hope luckily I fell pregnant eventually naturally. I read back on my post and dont think I explained it well haha....
You would never upset me anyway

hehe Soph make the most of it while you can!

haha honey about choc milkshake I forget the time diff when reading these posts sometimes, Im quite annoying when im tipsy I talk enough as it is but even more after a drink drives him insane he is very quiet
I had a couple of boyfriends before my DH and thought I was in love but now I know I wasnt just feel content and would never now even thinking about looking for someone else content and nothing has got boring as yet lol... yeah we have our ups and downs but who wouldnt Like honey ses as long as your happy

Yummy LuckyD Im starving now!

WTF Niamh that is so funny I am crying with laughter and my DH is just looking at me funny

Moondance Im really not sure about that I take the pregnacare tablet Ive not heard of it being in a liquid sorry hun unless anyone else knows?


----------



## Moondance

honeybee28 said:


> moondance are you ok? that's a bit of a deep question. i can only speak from experience, i was crazy in love with my first boyfriend (you know, first love crazy), my second 'proper' boyfriend i thought i was in love with, was with him a couple of years, but i left him because there was something missing. looking back i wasnt realllly in love with him ya know? i loved him like a brother. and now im with dh, who im so completely crazy in love with that it hurts (melodramatic i know, but ya know what i mean).
> only you know if it's right, and so long as you're happy, thats the main thing.xx

It's not like I'm unhappy, ah, its hard to describe.... I think right now its just my usual AF moodiness happening.... I have, since I was 12, suffered severe depression, and late last year was diagnosed with Borderline Personality Disorder and though for most of this year, its been pretty okay, whenever I get my periods, my mood shifts back to how it always used to be when I was depressed, and though there is nothing wrong, I feel like there is. I've always been this way though. I get paranoid and freaked out, partly because I bloat like a whale during AF, I feel fat, disgusting, wonder how my sweety can love me, the smallest thing sets me crying at the drop of a hat...
Partly its because of friends, I used to have a girl who I considered my best friend, and while I was living with her, because I couldn't do things perfectly, she would go schitzo on me, saying "no wonder nobody likes you" and calling me names and things, and when I feel horrid like I do now, I remember all that stuff. I feel useless and empty and stupid and pathetic.:cry:
But I'm okay, it'll pass...




LuckyD said:


> Hey Jaime, Moondance, Honeybee, Squirrel - everyone else!!

Hullo Lucky, Celtic, Jaime, Honey, Squirrel, tryfor, EVERYONE!


----------



## Tanikit

Moondance - get them to reevaluate you. I was also diagnosed with Borderline personality disorder, but turns out it was Bipolar all along - often starts as severe depression and at least that one is more easily treatable. Like you my cycles determine my mood to a tremendous extent - usually severe depression when AF arrives and once AF is finished I'm usually fine til after I ovulate and then downhill from there (and that is even on medication) By the way what did happen with your horse?

Today the other vet that works in my practice had her home burgled and they poisoned all her dogs - one was fine, one died and the other two I had to see to in the hospital. Its awful and I am never keen on treating another vets pets. The one is critical and the other should be fine soon. Its been a busy morning. She was on holiday so is returning to sort everything out this afternoon - its a long drive to get back.

6dpo today and I am playing computer games to try to pass time. I do not feel pregnant or not pregnant - I feel nothing, which is nice cause then I can just carry on as usual.

Soph the things that happen when we are pregnant - so just enjoy the time before ovulation - that way we can even celebrate when we aren't pregnant - it gives us another two weeks+ to live it up a bit. Your husband sounds like he is involved in a lot of things - must be nice.


----------



## Moondance

Tanikit said:


> Moondance - get them to reevaluate you. I was also diagnosed with Borderline personality disorder, but turns out it was Bipolar all along - often starts as severe depression and at least that one is more easily treatable. Like you my cycles determine my mood to a tremendous extent - usually severe depression when AF arrives and once AF is finished I'm usually fine til after I ovulate and then downhill from there (and that is even on medication) By the way what did happen with your horse?

The diagnosis of Borderline Personality Disorder was one that happened over several months of therapy, the doctors said my moods were not erratic enough to be Bipolar. Specially since I do spend long periods of time being okay and not an emo shit.

And when you ask what happened to my horse, do you mean the physical things that made him the way he is? Or whats happening with him now, and me not knowing where to keep him?
Originally, he was bred and raised by my partner. He's currently 6 and a half. He went into race training at age 5, and late last year whilst in the care of the race training facility, some idiot at the stables abused both him, and my partners other horse, Dennis. He apparently was seen repeatedly slapping their faces, slapping their ears, punching them between the eyes, that sort of thing, a lot of head abuse. Both my horse, Regal, and the other horse, Dennis, ended up somewhat headshy from the whole experience, very mistrusting of people on the whole. Regal however was made worse by an accident that happened because of his abuser.
One day Regal was limping a bit, but it turned out not to be a limp, just one of his race shoes coming loose, but he was taken outside, tied to a fence and left to await the arrival of the vet. When the vet arrived, the abuser guy went out and started manhandling Regal and shoving him around, yelling at him, and he freaked out and threw his head back.
The fence he was tied to had a large spike of metal poking out of it where they were redoing the fence, he had a section the size of my palm ripped off his face, right near to his left eye. It healed well, physically, as the vet was on hand to immediately stitch it up, but since the incident Regal as been very peculiar around people. Very jumpy, flighty, skittish.
When Baz and I first started dating, I made friends with his horse Dennis very easily, but Regal was less open to me, and I asked Baz what happened and Baz told me the whole story. I decided right then that what I wanted to do, was help Regal deal, because due to abuse as a kid, I spent most of my life being messed up and scared, and something in me said that he was living that same way and I didnt want that for him.
In my first few days of working with him, I went from not being able to get anywhere near him, to being able to cuddle his face, having him lick my hand, having him chew my hair, having him WANT cuddles and attention.
I didn't go to my sweeties place for a few weeks due to bizarro scheduling conflicts, as he lives so far away, we don't usually bother having me go there when he's too busy to spend time with me, if you get that? But by the end of those few weeks, Regal was missing my attentions and started going to Baz for attention.
Last time I was down there, Regal came to me immediately, following me around. He's shown he wants to trust again, but at the same time, he is afraid...
But we're working it out.


----------



## soph77

Sounds like you are very good with Regal. Animals tend to know when they are with someone they can trust :) He is lucky that you came into his life.


----------



## Tanikit

Sounds like you have done an excellent job with Regal - it takes a lot of patience to get through to abused animals. 

That is interesting what they said about BPD (Borderline) as I was under the impression that that disorder results in even more erratic mood swings and fewer periods of normality than bipolar - just that you shouldn't get the swings into mania that come with bipolar (maybe that is what they meant) As I said after multiple periods of severe depression they diagnosed me with Borderline but I tend to have more stable relationships than borderline has too - thats also why I am asking because you seem to be quite stable with your boyfriend. Just ignore me if I frustrate you asking this - I'm just interested because of my own past.

The dogs I treated this morning died so I am not feeling so great about that - they were very ill, but still its not nice.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moondance can you try crushing them and adding them to food may be! the concern about vit A is to much can case birth defects, my understanding is that it would have to be high amounts though. they would generally have safe amounts in supplements and the vit A you get from your food is in the form of beta carotene and would not have the same effects . I would ask the chemist or my doc if your worried or just swap when you get that BFP:thumbup: oh and your amazing and always remember that :flower:

Tankit so sorry about the dogs :cry: that would break my heart, I love animals

LuckyD I don't know how I did it I woke up with it yesterday and it just got worse and worse, I have loosened up now though, wish I was sore for a good reason LOL :winkwink:

wantingagirl I know it so good, I was laughing my head off as well :thumbup: glad you liked it.

HoneyBee you look like you had so much fun :happydance:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Tanikit - that is just nuts about those poor dogs. Why on earth was the burgler so vengeful? Ugh! Are you a vet?

Moondance - so sad about the abuse at the race track. I know there are good people in the racing industry, but i've heard far too many bad stories from the track...

Did I tell you and Moondance that my Mom is a ferrier? She also has a couple of carriages and morgans to pull her around in them ; P

I agree ladies, I love getting to know you all better and other aspects of your lives.

Niamh - that is quite a fetching avatar!

TryFor - did you know that shit on a shingle is an actual meal? it is some sort of meat on toast. there are a few restaurants where I grew up that you can order it at - so that lovely saying is on the menu at those fine dining establishments ; P My Mom also likes to say "well I'll be dipped" and one day she told me that the full expression is "well I'll be dipped in shit". She only pulls out the full expression for special occasions. My mom is a pretty salty broad!

LuckyD - that sounds like a fantastic movie - I'm fascinated with Lennon. I also really like Harry Nilsson - a singer songwriter he was pals with during his "lost years" when he left Yoko.

Shona - I'm sorry the EPO has been messing with you! It is making me wonder about taking it - but my cycles seem to be staying consistent despite the EPO. I'm only taking about half the recommended dosage. I'll keep an eye on things though. I definitely feel like I'm getting better cm due to it, but I don't want headaches or fluctuating ov dates!!

Honeybee and Soph - have you ever had an espresso martini? I had one on Friday night and sometimes I motivate to make them at home. I make them with a shot of espresso, chocolate flavored vodka and a dash of kahlua. Then I put a yummy cinammon sugar mix on the rim of the glass! alcohol makes me sleepy so I usually drink a coffee before going out, but this drink is a mix of both ; )

Sounds like we are having a good weekend out there around the globe! I've got some laundry and bathrooms to clean this morning, but then I'm going to make some greens and beans for dinner at a friend's house tonight. I just had a nice video chat with my DH - he works at a solar telescope and he wanted to show me the incredible view from the top. He has to work one weekend a month up there.

Loads of baby dust as we approach ovulisciousness - hope y'all get some quality BDing in. No more pulled muscles though!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

oh my goodness! Lots to read up on in here! Not even sure where to start, so I figure I'll just say HEY EVERYONE! 

I've just been spring cleaning, moving all the furniture to thoroughly vacuum and throwing out stuff I don't need. I always enjoy a nice clean house, so while it's tiring at the time, I love the end result!

LuckyD, I'm happy for you and your land purchase. Hope you find the perfect home for it! My OH and I have 6 acres in the country and we absolutely love it. Our dog really seems to be happier too. We go for a walk every single day (weather permitting) and it's just so peaceful. I'm not sure I could ever live in a city again. Not a big fan of noisy neighbors, and now I'm so used to the peace out here!

Anyway, guess I'd better get back to vacuuming! Hope everyone has a fantastic, fun-filled day!


----------



## mimiwc2010

Thank you honeybee for the invite to join you lovely ladies! :hi: You made me feel so special.:hugs:

Well, I am so glad I finally got my ass in here and read through all the posts, this vibe is exactly what I needed! After AF got me this last time, I lost hope and was (and still am) very emotional. I tried to catch up on BnB threads, but was so uninterested in the whole TTC. Don't get me wrong, I really wanted to catch up with you girls, but didn't feel like digging through 100s of posts to do so. So now I'll officially be TTHF! Our counselor even ordered it...he told us we should not try so hard to have a baby, that we should just focus on our relationship and the rest should come. Now...I don't know how you can not try too hard without temping or POACBFMS every morning :confused: :help:

Anyway, I've really enjoyed all the stories here, you girls make me laugh. I especially enjoyed the stories about how you all got together with your DP's...:cloud9:. They're all sooo romantic and special. It reminds me of why we want a baby so bad... I think it is the ultimate expression of love! So, in keeping with the 'tell your love story', eventhough i kinda joined late, here's mine:

DH and I met [the first time] on a blind date, and I went to meet him up at his house. Turns out, that time I was soooo NOT attracted to him. Plus, we came to my apartment and he fell asleep in my couch....how lame!!! So I woke him up, took him back home, and never called him again. According to him, he was very interested, called me lots of times, but I never returned the calls. If you ask me, I can't recall him calling, but I guess since I was so uniterested I blocked any mental record of that experience.

The second time I met him, fast forward a year and a half later, I see this cute guy in a club and I asked him for a dollar b/c I couldn't find my friend who had my purse. I did stupid shit like that when I was younger :). When I really look at him, it was him. But this time, it was love at first sight (well, second sight)! To this day, I don't understand what happened. Maybe it was him that was different, or I was, I don't know. But this time we clicked, we spent all night together. He moved in with me slowly, kind of like by osomsis, left a toothbrush here, underwear there, xtra socks in a drawer...you get it. After about a month, he was settled. Six months after that, he proposed while camping on my birthday in front of a bunch of our friends on one of the most (if not THE most) beautiful beaches of Puerto Rico. We got married a year after that, and the rest is history.

We've been together 10 years, married 9 in July 4th. We have three furry baby girls, although you can call them old ladies since they're all more than 10 years old. We adore them! Like many of you, we've (well maybe just me) been trying to avoid a baby for most of our relationship. I've managed to come up with many reasons of why we were not ready for a baby: not until we have stable jobs/income, not until we have a house, not until I finish school. etc. We've been NTNP for about 2 years. When it finally hit me that babies don't just happen by just not avoiding them, we really started trying 3 months ago. So, DH has been ready for a baby for about 8 years and I feel like an ass for coming up with all these stupid excuses because now I see that they were just that...stupid excuses! And I feel like I've been preventing him from having what he wants most, and I feel it may be too late now! UGH! :cry:

Anyway, as of now, we really have everything I was "needing" to be ready for a baby. A beautiful house, he is in the Coast Guard, I am about 1 year away from my PhD, we both have stable income, but...you guessed it...NO BABY! (I'm such an ass, it's all my fault!](*,)). What we do have, however, is lots of loooove! So, honeybee, I completely understand when you say that you're so in love it hurts! I text him those exact words all the time when he's away on duty.

End of story/rant! Love ya girls, thank you so much for inviting me over. I promise from now on, my old, pre-AF, humorous self will be back. No more drama! (I hope :winkwink:).

-Michelle (my real name BTW, since we're letting it all out :haha:)
:hug: and :dust:​


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woot for letting it all hang out! That is a fantastic story Michelle - i adore it. I was thinking of you today because I have a friend that just moved to Buffalo and I asked him how is liking it. I used to love taking long walks along elmwood to the art museum and then around the casino and pond in the park. The architecture in that town knocks my socks off!

Anyhoo - I'm taking a break from scrubbing the bathroom to share the story of me and my DH, if ya'll don't mind some more over sharing ; P

I've known Eric since High School. He was a couple of years ahead of me, back when that sort of thing seemed like a monumental divide. He hung out with the skater punks and I thought skater punks were hot. (No one is allowed to mention that gawd awful song sk8ter boi by what's her face - i was into skaters before she was born and I don't need a reminder :haha:)

But he was really shy and a little weird around girls so he wasn't one of the ones I really drooled over. I went for the bad ones that couldn't care less if you were infatuated with them - that very typical teenage boy girl drama. Anyhoo - I ended up dating a very good friend of his and he ended up dating my best friend. In fact, we went on our first date together but it was a double date and he took a friend of mine and I took a friend of his. It was an incestuous little group we hung out it but he and I never hit it off back then. We hung out plenty though and have lots of great memories of growing up together.

We all went to college and lost touch a bit. He broke up with my best gal from High School and I started dating a guy that I got very serious with. We ended up dating for 9 years. I completely thought he was the one - but we took a serious hiatus when I graduated. The summer before I went to New Zealand I was home for a few months and so was Eric (my DH). He was waiting to start grad school and I was all set to start grad school after I finished a semester in New Zealand. Neither one of us had anything important to do that summer except hang out and party - so we did quite a bit of that. He wanted more but I was happy to be single and I didn't want to ruin our friendship. I was a bit of a playa in those years :haha: so it was really hard for him to put up with me. But we still stayed close and called eachother quite a bit in grad school.

I got back together with the guy I had been serious with and after I got my masters I moved to Buffalo to be with him. After a couple of years I was pissed that he hadn't proposed and my Dad got very sick from cancer. All of that sort of put me over the edge and I quit him for good and applied for a phd in the same program I had gotten my master's in. I really longed for security at that time, with my Dad fighting so hard for his life and me getting into my mid 20s and thinking it was high time I started acquiring the outward appearance of adulthood (a good job, a husband, babies - you know the drill). I got accepted into the program, but I was flat broke and starting from scratch. Eric was extremely supportive during that time and I realized that he was everything I wanted but hadn't been able to see up till that point - he had a great job (theoretical astrophysicist and telescope rock star :winkwink:), was very stable, and wanted a family too. And best of all he still wanted me, even though I'd taken his affection for granted for so many years. So one day I emailed him and said "why don't we suss this thing out and see if we can make a go of it". Only thing was, he was in Tucson and I was in upstate NY :wacko: but he flew out the next week and I fell flat on my ass madly in love. when he left I cried for 3 days straight - because we couldn't be together until I finished my phd program and that would take at least 3 years :dohh: but we stuck it out and have built a fantastic life here in the desert. We've got a lovely house, a dog that cracks us up incessantly, and good jobs.

Like you said Mimi - now I just want the ultimate expression of our love and mutual respect - a lil bundle of joy to call our own. Eric gets a little frustrated when I get really upset because he needs reassurance that even if we can't get pg I'll still love him and stay. And of course i will, I just know he'd be such a great dad that I get super bummed when it doesn't work out every month. I've just gotta hope that a baby is in the cards for us.

Wellp, the dirty bathroom is calling and I've chewed your ears (eyes?) out for long enough. Thanks for sharing your stories with me, I've really appreciated it.

Happy Sunday Ladies :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ahhhh Jaimie and Michelle two more beautiful stories to add to our bunch:flower::thumbup:


----------



## mimiwc2010

Awwwww Jaimie, loved your story too! Made me all teary-eyed! Don't know why I'm so emotional lately, been crying at least once a day, every day since I got AF (not normal!). Your stories are wayyyyy more interesting in vaccuming (what I should be doing)! BTW, I take walks through the casino and parks during the summer with my neighbor. I live super close to Delaware park. So sorry about your Dad, hope everything is better now. :flow:

Hey, I see you're in the 12th cycle, have you seen a Doc yet?

PS: I was going to say a joke about sk8er boy, but I want you to know I'ts taking everything in me not to!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie and Michelle :flow: such beautiful stories!!!

I am now feeling all hopeless romantic now because of your stories!

Moondance, I take nature made liquid gel prenatals and if they are sold out (they usually are) I buy the tablet form. They also have gummi prenatals out now for the nauseas type!!!

I have got so much to do, I read all the posts but not enough time to respond! Talk to you girlies later.

By they way, tthf is working wonders so far for me and I am only CD7! CD5 I dragged by DH into the shower for fun :sex: (lol) and then today I threw him down on our bed after grocery shopping!!! I think I am going to enjoy this cycle!!! No stress baby!

Has anyone here used digital opk's? I think that is the inly thing I will use and MAYBE my softcups after I lay propped for a bit......maybe it's too much for tthf?

Lmao


----------



## mimiwc2010

Tryfor - I'm happy for you...and I hope this is what you needed to get your bfp! And, I too would have the same question...is that too much for TTHF???


----------



## tryforbaby2

:haha: I think it just may be a step ahead of crazy for ttc!!!

We will see, I just may change my mind!!! :shrug:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

TryFor you are hilarious. Maybe softcups are fun? If they are fun then they definitely fit into the tthf approach. Maybe the spermies trampoline on the softcups! :happydance:

I love how you fell for your DH the second time Mimi - that is sort of how I feel about my DH but by then it was really the umpteenth time! I definitely appreciate you holding back on the sk8ter boi jokes - just typing those words upset me :haha: Glad you enjoy Delaware Park - such a treasure.

Unfortunately my Dad lost his battle to cancer in 2006 - a year after DH and I got married. He was very healthy for our wedding which was such a blessing - he had a great time and it was awesome to share that day with him.

LuckyD - did I mention how dreamy I thought your story was? How cool is it that you and your DH shared that experience of working at that hostel?


----------



## mimiwc2010

Well Jaimie, you have me on a rollercoaster of emotions here. First I was :rofl: about the soft cups...spermies on a trampoline...OMG!

Then, I am so sorry your daddy passed away. :cry: I am glad he got to share that very special moment with you, though. And I know he's watching over you right now and rooting for your bundle(s) of joy to come along and bless you lives even more.

Well girls, I'll be off to bake some biscottis soon. Talk to you later.


----------



## LuckyD

Um, have I mentioned that I LOVE this group?

So nice to wake up and read everyone's stories. 

Moondance - sounds like you have a natural gift with animals - that's wonderful. I have known a couple of people like that and it's like the animals can sense it - it's very special!

Tanikit - I am so sorry about the dogs - that is a horrible experience. Why would someone do that? The world upsets me sometimes. Hope you are ok x

Ooh, saucy new Avatar Celtic!! 

Squirrel - I didn't know you had 6 acres -that is really cool. I might have to come to you for some advice! Do you have chickens? That is our plan - chickens, vege garden, mini-orchard, greenhouse. We are vegetarian so not planning to have animals for meat or anything.

Hey mimi (sorry, michelle!!) - loved your story of meeting your OH. Isn't that funny how you can not look twice at someone, and then a while later they are the love of your life? I am a big believer in timing - you can meet the right person but if it's not the right time, it doesn't always work. Don't beat yourself up about not having a baby yet - you have been waiting to feel ready and that's important. 

Jaimie - loved your story. I thought the skater punks were hot in high school too. Although I tended to go out with the grungey band boys. Another instance of a relationship waiting for the right time! Me and my OH were like that too. And totally feel ya on the three years long distance. It's hard work - but I actually think having those three years apart was only beneficial to our relationship - we talked SO much and it really made us commit to being with each other right from the start.
I am really sorry to hear about your Dad :hugs::hugs:

Julia - so happy that TTHF is working out well for you! Sounds like you are having heaps of fun - the shower, no less! I am gonna take a leaf out of your book and do something fun with OH tonight...

Hey, my Dad says 'well, I'll be dipped in shit' too! He is pretty crass though - manages to fit a swear word into almost every sentence he says.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> Squirrel - I didn't know you had 6 acres -that is really cool. I might have to come to you for some advice! Do you have chickens? That is our plan - chickens, vege garden, mini-orchard, greenhouse. We are vegetarian so not planning to have animals for meat or anything.

No, we don't have any chickens, though we've discussed it! We have a gigantic garden and some apple trees. 

I've been buying as much organic food as I can, free-range eggs, local non-gmo milk, etc... But I'm excited that our garden is starting to grow. Some spinach has already come up and radishes will be ready very soon. Can hardly wait for the onions, green peppers, tomatoes, and corn to be ready!!! Love fresh food that hasn't been sitting around forever on a truck!

Gardening and cooking with our home-grown food will definitely be a good way to live the TTHF mentality! :happydance:

Oooh, and I definitely can't wait for the apples to be ready! yuuuummmmmm apple pie, apple cobbler, apple muffin.... i dunno what else, but I bought an Apple Cookbook so I'll be prepared for three trees worth of apples! :haha:

grr, now I'm craving pie! haha!!


----------



## LuckyD

SquirrelGirl said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Squirrel - I didn't know you had 6 acres -that is really cool. I might have to come to you for some advice! Do you have chickens? That is our plan - chickens, vege garden, mini-orchard, greenhouse. We are vegetarian so not planning to have animals for meat or anything.
> 
> No, we don't have any chickens, though we've discussed it! We have a gigantic garden and some apple trees.
> 
> I've been buying as much organic food as I can, free-range eggs, local non-gmo milk, etc... But I'm excited that our garden is starting to grow. Some spinach has already come up and radishes will be ready very soon. Can hardly wait for the onions, green peppers, tomatoes, and corn to be ready!!! Love fresh food that hasn't been sitting around forever on a truck!
> 
> Gardening and cooking with our home-grown food will definitely be a good way to live the TTHF mentality! :happydance:
> 
> Oooh, and I definitely can't wait for the apples to be ready! yuuuummmmmm apple pie, apple cobbler, apple muffin.... i dunno what else, but I bought an Apple Cookbook so I'll be prepared for three trees worth of apples! :haha:
> 
> grr, now I'm craving pie! haha!!Click to expand...

That's awesome! I love eating from the garden. We just have a small garden where we are at the moment, but it has been great. We are going into Autumn now, so summer food is over - but we have lettuce, spinach, broccoli, cabbage, carrots, rocket and coriander all growing like crazy! Love being able to just pick a few things for dinner - tastes sooooo good.

Apples rock. We went apple-picking at a friend's orchard a few days ago and now are in the same boat as you - we need to use them up! I am making apple crumble, but if you get some good apple recipes send them my way!

Did you grow up in the country or in a city? I did a bit of both, but this is definitely a life-style change for me and my OH. We are only an hour away from the city so it's not really isolated, but we really wanted to slow down and not be so stressed and busy all the time. It's great to hear that it is working out well for you.


----------



## mimiwc2010

Yum Sara!!!!!! That sounds sooo nice. I pay tons of money for organic stuff. DH and I would love to start our own veggie garden in the back yard, but since we don't have the luxury of acres of land, we want to plan it well so it's kinda like a raised garden, patio, entertainment area. I have an idea in my head but it's hard to translate it and I don't want to mess it all up.

LuckyD - I LOVE this thread too, it's good to talk about other stuff other than :sex:, :spermy:, :bfp:, and :af:!

:friends:


----------



## Moondance

This is my BIGASS P.O.T.D while I try to catch up with everything that happened whilst I was doing the :sleep: thing this morning!




soph77 said:


> Sounds like you are very good with Regal. Animals tend to know when they are with someone they can trust :) He is lucky that you came into his life.

Thankies! My sweety must think so too, because without me asking, or probing or any such thing, he GAVE Regal to me... at the time we'd only been together for 8 weeks. It was like "wooooah".... huge.




Tanikit said:


> Sounds like you have done an excellent job with Regal - it takes a lot of patience to get through to abused animals.
> 
> That is interesting what they said about BPD (Borderline) as I was under the impression that that disorder results in even more erratic mood swings and fewer periods of normality than bipolar - just that you shouldn't get the swings into mania that come with bipolar (maybe that is what they meant) As I said after multiple periods of severe depression they diagnosed me with Borderline but I tend to have more stable relationships than borderline has too - thats also why I am asking because you seem to be quite stable with your boyfriend. Just ignore me if I frustrate you asking this - I'm just interested because of my own past.
> 
> The dogs I treated this morning died so I am not feeling so great about that - they were very ill, but still its not nice.

So sorry about those doggies passing.... That would have to be the worst thing in the world as a vet. Our local vet, you can see everytime he has to put an animal down, it takes its toll on him, he looks so depressed. But having them pass regardless of what you did would be harder... :cry:
And when I am WITH my boyfriend, I'm pretty stable, when we're apart, I spend the majority of the time paranoid, freaking out, missing him, crying, wishing I was with him and also freaking out that he's going to find someone better, who lives closer, that he'll realise I'm a big fat lump and not want me anymore, and quite a few times I've completely gone nuts and sent 100 text messages to him during the night, asking why he loves me and will he leave me for someone else.
The NIMH website says about it "People with BPD often have highly unstable patterns of social relationships. While they can develop intense but stormy attachments, their attitudes towards family, friends, and loved ones may suddenly shift from idealization (great admiration and love) to devaluation (intense anger and dislike). Thus, they may form an immediate attachment and idealize the other person, but when a slight separation or conflict occurs, they switch unexpectedly to the other extreme and angrily accuse the other person of not caring for them at all. Even with family members, individuals with BPD are highly sensitive to rejection, reacting with anger and distress to such mild separations as a vacation, a business trip, or a sudden change in plans. These fears of abandonment seem to be related to difficulties feeling emotionally connected to important persons when they are physically absent, leaving the individual with BPD feeling lost and perhaps worthless." 
That paragraph there describes how I react with EVERYONE.... You should see the names I constantly call my dad behind his back, because his girlfriend is evil, and there have been a few occasions she's really upset me, had my in hysterics, and where does dad spend the night? At home with his daughter who can't sleep because she's so upset? No! At HER house with the person who caused his daughter so much distress. I spend the night screaming at the top of my lungs about what a jerk he is, hoping he can hear me (as she only lives next door).
Animals are the only thing that keep me properly sane... There was a time a few years ago, where I was so bad, I had thoughts of suicide, and the ONLY thing that kept me from it was my two Pomeranians and my cat that I had, because I didn't trust ANYONE to look after them the way I do, and to love them the way I do.



CelticNiamh said:


> Moondance can you try crushing them and adding them to food may be! the concern about vit A is to much can case birth defects, my understanding is that it would have to be high amounts though. they would generally have safe amounts in supplements and the vit A you get from your food is in the form of beta carotene and would not have the same effects . I would ask the chemist or my doc if your worried or just swap when you get that BFP:thumbup: oh and your amazing and always remember that :flower:

Meh, hard to feel that sometimes, but thank-you Celtic! BTW..... LOVE your smexy new avatar!
I don't tend to eat a lot of food with Vit A in it.... I'm not very big on the fruit and veg, which I know, UBER bad... I like my MEAT.... But maybe I'll ask a doctor about it, when I have my appointment on May 5th.... The liquid vitamin itself is called "HyVita LiquiVita", linked so maybe someone who knows about this stuff can have a squishy for me?
Crushing them doesn't seem to work for me, I mean, I can only take "Aspro Clear" soluble aspirin because its the ONLY brand on the market that dissolves 100%, while others leave white residue floating around and I can't even handle that. When it comes to things like tablets, drugs, whatever, I have the most sensitive gag reflex.
While I know its probably all in my head, partly created by my own hatred of pills, its developed over the years to the point where I have to have chewable Vitamin C tablets that taste like Orange, and whenever I'm on antibiotics, it has to be chewable or liquid! Doctors call me crazy, but they've seen me try it... Tablet hits my throat, I gag and throw up almost a second later.



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Moondance - so sad about the abuse at the race track. I know there are good people in the racing industry, but i've heard far too many bad stories from the track...
> 
> Did I tell you and Moondance that my Mom is a ferrier? She also has a couple of carriages and morgans to pull her around in them ; P
> 
> Loads of baby dust as we approach ovulisciousness - hope y'all get some quality BDing in. No more pulled muscles though!

Awesome! I love going in horse drawn carts!!!!
Ovulisciousness! :rofl: Best word ever.
But I'm still around 20 days or so off that! Boo! Stupid 37 day cycles!



mimiwc2010 said:


> Thank you honeybee for the invite to join you lovely ladies! :hi: You made me feel so special.:hugs:
> 
> DH and I met [the first time] on a blind date, and I went to meet him up at his house. Turns out, that time I was soooo NOT attracted to him. Plus, we came to my apartment and he fell asleep in my couch....how lame!!! So I woke him up, took him back home, and never called him again. According to him, he was very interested, called me lots of times, but I never returned the calls. If you ask me, I can't recall him calling, but I guess since I was so uniterested I blocked any mental record of that experience.

Everyone here is special! :) All beautiful ladies who are flipping awesome, EVERYONE HERE IS FULL OF WIN!

That sounds like me, Mimi, lol. When I first met DP, was not attracted to him at all, I thought "he's not exactly the prettiest man on the planet, he has a funny little lip, and his eyes crinkle funny when he smiles, and he's so weird" and for a long while, I was putting off meeting him, until my ex dumped me, and I decided to take the plunge and just go for it (even though at the time, I was more interested in his HORSES than in him as horses for me are like therapy, and I wanted to spend time with his horses and get my brain back into being normal after being dumped). Was planning to just be friends and all, but then.... he kissed me and it was like .... all gone now. Most beautiful kisser on the planet!

AND PLEASE, don't be all "its all my fault", no no no it isn't. You weren't to know that when the time came, it'd end up being so darn hard! When I was an early teen, I didn't think I ever wanted kids, and I constantly said there was no way I was having any (despite at the same time, having names picked out, just in case).
But nothing is your fault. Sometimes life throws unexpected bitchiness your way. I mean, I honestly didn't think I'd have any trouble having babies, my mum and my sister were both such fertile things, I mean, I was the proverbial "accident", mum and dad didn't plan me... But here is me trying, and not going anywhere. Life is a bitch like that and you can't blame yourself.




mimiwc2010 said:


> Tryfor - I'm happy for you...and I hope this is what you needed to get your bfp! And, I too would have the same question...is that too much for TTHF???

*noms on hair whilst :blush:*
I feel like a spazzy idiot, coz I still don't know what TTHF means....
:blush::blush::blush:



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> TryFor you are hilarious. Maybe softcups are fun? If they are fun then they definitely fit into the tthf approach. Maybe the spermies trampoline on the softcups! :happydance:
> 
> Unfortunately my Dad lost his battle to cancer in 2006 - a year after DH and I got married. He was very healthy for our wedding which was such a blessing - he had a great time and it was awesome to share that day with him.

I had the most incredibly awesome visual of spermies jumping up and down on a softcup trampoline.... accompanying sound effect in my head was a very comical "boinga boinga boing" as they bounced, accompanied by high pitched, maniacal giggling. ROFL
Damn cool!

My mum passed away from cancer in 2003.... It took too long.
Strangely now after all these years, I can't remember anything good about my mother, all I can remember is all the horrible, weird, psycho things she did to my brother and I, but if you ask my sister, she remembers her as this saintly person who was so sweet and kind and loving, it makes me go :wacko:



mimiwc2010 said:


> Well Jaimie, you have me on a rollercoaster of emotions here. First I was :rofl: about the soft cups...spermies on a trampoline...OMG!
> 
> Well girls, I'll be off to bake some biscottis soon. Talk to you later.

Yup, I'm still giggling over my head visual. "Boinga Boinga Boinga"....
Whats a biscotti???



LuckyD said:


> Um, have I mentioned that I LOVE this group?
> 
> Moondance - sounds like you have a natural gift with animals - that's wonderful. I have known a couple of people like that and it's like the animals can sense it - it's very special!
> 
> Hey, my Dad says 'well, I'll be dipped in shit' too! He is pretty crass though - manages to fit a swear word into almost every sentence he says.

For some reason, one of the sayings in our family is "Holy shit on a rock!" .... or if someone says "Whats for dinner?" Mum used to say "shit on toast!"



SquirrelGirl said:


> No, we don't have any chickens, though we've discussed it! We have a gigantic garden and some apple trees.

Chickens are the proverbial bomb. IMO, Isa Brown and Rhode Island Reds are fantastic layers, but make sure they're purebred, purebred appear to not go clucky, but every mixed bred one I've ever gotten has gone broody.
If you want to breed your own chickens, silkies are the best egg sitters! They go broody so easy and so often! They make great parents too!
And the coolest breed of chicken on the planet? A Frizzle! Look em up! They are just spunky!



mimiwc2010 said:


> LuckyD - I LOVE this thread too, it's good to talk about other stuff other than :sex:, :spermy:, :bfp:, and :af:!
> 
> :friends:

But... sex talk can be fun! LOL

Bow Chicka Wow Wow! 


Erm, think I addressed anything directed to me with my post of doominess! Now I get to go and look after my chickens!


----------



## Annamumof2

ok i'm officaly hiding now


----------



## wantingagirl

what you mean Anna?

I have to go soon but will read all other posts later xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

i just hide because i dunno what else to day

ugh my body dont like fish for some reason grrr


----------



## Tanikit

This thread makes me smile - sperm on trampolines - maybe they use them as diving boards considering they are meant to be swimming well.

Love the stories of where you met DH - I met mine on the internet and we got together 2 weeks after the first email. I know internet relationships don't often work and we needed a lot of counselling after being married the first year, but it definitely works and we love each other a lot.

I am battling to keep up with where everone is in their cycle - so hopefully there will be some BFPs on here soon. I told my DH he had a choice for next month about BDing and then picked a good many days and schedules we can BD to - but in the end they aren't much different and wouldn't change anything - he just laughed.

Had my DD at work with me today because the school was closed (we have a public holiday tomorrow) It was chaos - she was trying to stain herself - maybe she wanted to look under the microscope at herself and trying to feed a puppy disinfectant - luckily she can't open screw top bottles very easily. Anyway, she had fun and wants to be a vet.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Moondance, you seem to be just wonderful with animals, while myself on the other hand can do without. Pet wise, anyhow. I am not a pet person. I feel the only poop for me to clean up should be from babies!!! :rofl: Glad to hear you are an animal lover and it's refreshing to hear someone use horses (animals) as therapy instead of crazy stuff!!
Your mom sounds like mine; Nuts. My mom says she is bipolar but I have never seen medicine for it or her even treat herself for it. Her parents made her nuts (Her dad beat her and her mom committed suicide when my mom was 3 months old following her son's death from leukemia at age 9).We talk only here and there. She stole our rent money from us the week before we got married, I uninvited her to the wedding, then she showed up and took my grams flowers and her seat and made my gram cry, at my wedding!!! She is not a good person, neither was my step dad. Too much details would make you cry and I don't want pity. I grew courage. My father also passed away while I was 2 months pregnant with DD in 2004. He was only 43. He didn't have medical insurance, and didn't know he had high bloodpressure and diabetes and went into sugar shock and had a heart attack, sitting up on the couch in the living room. All my grandparent's are deceased but I am fortunate enough to have a step grandmother that is still here to occassionally talk too!! Life is a surprise and what death has taught me is that you can't anything for granted. I had a horrible childhood. I have always thought to write a novel and sell it, I'd become famous for all the crap one person can go through~~~Confessions of a Crazy Mother!!! Ahaha a biography about my mom, I even have her crazy letters from jail in a file I can use in the book!!! Can you smell it? Famousness!!! LOL
Enough about my crazy life.

Jaimie, cancer is always the hardest for me to see people deal with. It's heartbreaking. I am so sorry for your loss. You must of loved him dearly as most little girls do to their father. :hugs:

LuckyD and squirrel, sounds like wonderful gardens to me!! I'd love to do that also one day, when I eventually buy my own home!!! I'll hollar to you guys for tips! My mother in law has chicken's. We eat only fresh eggs; they are the best!

Anna, did you eat fish that upset your stomach?

And michelle, moondance is sooooo right! Please don;t blame yourself; it's not your fault!!! It's hard to live your life around guidelines and set goals. I tried it. I wanted to get married at 21 (which I did) but I wanted to start having children around 26, which I didn't. We can't take back the past, we can only do for now, the present. In a perfect world, we would all have a perfect house, perfect cars, good paying careers, nice cushioning in the bank, a size 6 body, a dog named fido and a cat named fluffy and a boy and a girl. Life works in mysterious ways. The worlds not perfect (even though we may think we are at times hehe!!! :haha:)
You are no where near out michelle! This is just the beginning! Let's get the party started!!! :sex:


----------



## honeybee28

hellooooooooo ladies!!
oh my god i feel so awful today, such a boozy weekend lol. soooo much fun though!!
tryfor - shit, that is a crazy story honey. i thought of you at work today, i asked my friend what she was going to have for dinner and she said 'shit and sugar' lol!!!
The witch hasn't got me yet, im trying not to get excited, im sure she'll catch me in the night while im asleep she's crafty like that lol.
hope you're all ok girlies.xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Moondance, you seem to be just wonderful with animals, while myself on the other hand can do without. Pet wise, anyhow. I am not a pet person. I feel the only poop for me to clean up should be from babies!!! :rofl: Glad to hear you are an animal lover and it's refreshing to hear someone use horses (animals) as therapy instead of crazy stuff!!
> Your mom sounds like mine; Nuts. My mom says she is bipolar but I have never seen medicine for it or her even treat herself for it. Her parents made her nuts (Her dad beat her and her mom committed suicide when my mom was 3 months old following her son's death from leukemia at age 9).We talk only here and there. She stole our rent money from us the week before we got married, I uninvited her to the wedding, then she showed up and took my grams flowers and her seat and made my gram cry, at my wedding!!! She is not a good person, neither was my step dad. Too much details would make you cry and I don't want pity. I grew courage. My father also passed away while I was 2 months pregnant with DD in 2004. He was only 43. He didn't have medical insurance, and didn't know he had high bloodpressure and diabetes and went into sugar shock and had a heart attack, sitting up on the couch in the living room. All my grandparent's are deceased but I am fortunate enough to have a step grandmother that is still here to occassionally talk too!! Life is a surprise and what death has taught me is that you can't anything for granted. I had a horrible childhood. I have always thought to write a novel and sell it, I'd become famous for all the crap one person can go through~~~Confessions of a Crazy Mother!!! Ahaha a biography about my mom, I even have her crazy letters from jail in a file I can use in the book!!! Can you smell it? Famousness!!! LOL
> Enough about my crazy life.
> 
> Jaimie, cancer is always the hardest for me to see people deal with. It's heartbreaking. I am so sorry for your loss. You must of loved him dearly as most little girls do to their father. :hugs:
> 
> LuckyD and squirrel, sounds like wonderful gardens to me!! I'd love to do that also one day, when I eventually buy my own home!!! I'll hollar to you guys for tips! My mother in law has chicken's. We eat only fresh eggs; they are the best!
> 
> Anna, did you eat fish that upset your stomach?
> 
> And michelle, moondance is sooooo right! Please don;t blame yourself; it's not your fault!!! It's hard to live your life around guidelines and set goals. I tried it. I wanted to get married at 21 (which I did) but I wanted to start having children around 26, which I didn't. We can't take back the past, we can only do for now, the present. In a perfect world, we would all have a perfect house, perfect cars, good paying careers, nice cushioning in the bank, a size 6 body, a dog named fido and a cat named fluffy and a boy and a girl. Life works in mysterious ways. The worlds not perfect (even though we may think we are at times hehe!!! :haha:)
> You are no where near out michelle! This is just the beginning! Let's get the party started!!! :sex:

yep i did it again grrr, i dunno why it happens though ive always had fish though either from the chippy or mum makes it


----------



## Ejay

Hi everyone,

just read through all the posts, just had to laugh and realised that was the purpose of the thread :haha:

Well I better tell my story, now I have finished a big bowl of chocolate and cookies and cream ice cream yum yum.

OH and I have been together for two years now, although we have known each other for about 4. We first met through work, although because of the jobs we were in we couldn't actually have a relationship, so for the first couple of years it was purely professional. OH moved on to a different job and I took the opportunity to track him down with the aim of getting to know him on a more personal level. Well it all worked out well and he has recently moved in with me.

I have a collection of animals:

2 horses, 2 cats, three rabbits and now OH and I have 3 Rhode Island Red chicks. I have a reasonable sized garden and grow some veges, salad crops and fruits (rasberries, strawberries, gooseberries etc)


On the TTHF front, when OH and I went to see the Doctor before TTC, his main advice was to have fun, in his words discounting AF days 23, days of fun. Although up until now it has been very hard not to get a little obsessed with catching the spermies and O days and symptom spotting in the 2WW.

So from this point forward I vow to follow the advice of the Doctor and you guys here and TTHF:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Honeybee, thanks for thinking of me when someone says "shit!" ahahaha! :rofl: Oh lady, I say if she isn't here by tomorrow morning to :test: Ohhhh I just got chills up my spine!!! Feel better sweetheart! :flow:

My past has given me character and strength for without those I wouldn't be who I am today. I am a spunky lady, with lots of good humor! ;)

Ejay, it is refreshing to hear that internet stories are horror stories! My friends mom had spoke to someone online for years and dated here and there, and eventually they got married and moved away together! Internet loves really do exist! 

Tanikit, how sweet dd is?! I bet she was simply adorable sitting there trying to feed something to the dog! And this is going to be a lucky thread, I feel it. It's the way of not stressing over TTC and just going with the flow and having fun with it!!! I'm feeling like wrestling my hubby tonight, just for the hell of it! ;)

And I love the idea of sperm jumping and doing flips on the softcup trampoline!!! 

Squirrel, I buy alot of natural and organic foods too but it breaks the bank to eat healthy. I buy a handful of not so healthy items (to keep my sanity) but mainly all fruits, veggies, low fat/sodium free/sugar free, basically tasteless but good for you foods and I spend alot for a few items. I went from spending $275ish a month on groceries for just three people to $450+ and it doesn't last no where near as long!!! Crazy!

But eating right and exercising really does wonders for you. My blood pressure went from normally being 150/106 (ish by a few digits) to 128/84 ish and thats great!!!! Near perfect! I feel great too!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks for all the sympathies on my Dad&#8217;s passing ladies &#8211; that is super sweet. It really was one of those situations where it was a relief to see him not struggle anymore, in the end.

Moondance &#8211; I&#8217;m really sorry to hear you lost your Mom to cancer. It is funny because my Dad told us not to remember him as a saint after he died &#8211; it is hard not to though so I can see why your sister only remembers the good stuff. We grow more from the bad stuff though.

Speaking of which &#8211; TryFor &#8211; sheesh! What is up with people having babies that they eventually steal rent money from?! You seriously sound extremely mature for your age and I can see why, just from the little you&#8217;ve expressed in that one post. Have you read Running with Scissors? Or Choke? Those are both best sellers about F#%*&#8217;d up childhoods. Nothing like negligent parents to make you want to raise a child of your own the right way! That is super sad about your Dad &#8211; must have been so hard to lose him suddenly like that. We had lots of time to get used to the inevitable with my Dad. My Mom doesn&#8217;t have health insurance either and it really makes me worry. She is pretty healthy though &#8211; but being a ferrier (horse shoer) is dangerous work.

Michelle &#8211; I totally feel the same way about putting off getting pg &#8211; now that it isn&#8217;t happening as quickly as I expected I feel like an idiot. But what all these great ladies are saying is true &#8211; so much in life can&#8217;t be planned or controlled. You just gotta do the best you can, TTHF, and trust it will all work out for the best.

LuckyD and Squirrel &#8211; your gardens sound awesome. I am part of a CSA (community supported agriculture) group here but want to start my own garden soon. I get a &#8220;share&#8221; of what a local farmer produces once a week. It is a little trickier to grow stuff in the desert but we can grow during the winter and early spring. You just have to be more selective about what you grow in the summer heat.


----------



## LuckyD

Good Morning ladies! 

BTW, I hope no-one minds the use of 'ladies' - I used to hate it, didn't want to be referred to as a 'lady' - and I still don't like it it some contexts. But then I started playing Roller Derby and we all referred to each other as 'ladies' all the time - kind of ironically I guess - and now I can't stop using it!

Anyway - really lovely to read all your stories, both sad and happy. It's nice to get to know you all better.

Tanikit - your daughter sounds like a cutie! Also, I know lots of people that have met through the internet and are still together and really happy. I think the stigma around it is changing - it's just another way to meet someone these days. 

Moondance - wow, good job on responding to everyone in your mammoth post! 

Anna - hope you are feeling better x

Julia - definitely sounds like you have had some challenges to overcome - families can be the best thing in the world, but can also do the most damage huh? It sounds like you have taken those challenges and become stronger from it - which is not always easy to do! 

hey hungover honeybee - hoping so much that AF does not show up for you!!!

Yay, Ejay's here! Good to know that your Drs advice and the TTHF advice are one and the same! See, we do know what we are talking about...

Jaimie - true, gardening in the desert may be a bit more challenging! The garden where we live now is so easy - it just grows and grows. But the last few years we have been living in Adelaide in Australia - which is basically desert - the hottest and driest state in Australia. Gardening was hard work there!

Well, I am in a good mood today...

My OH has the day off work and we had some awesome BD action this morning. We almost lost the way of TTHF last night...according to SMEP we were meant to BD last night but we had just looked at our budget and my OH was worrying about money and then we got talking about a few stressful topics, and it just wasn't BD mood. But - last month I probably would have really pushed to do it anyway, but we just left it, and then after a little bit more discussion this morning we ended up having a fantastic time. I attribute it to TTHF!! I am following SMEP but very loosely this time I think. Last month I followed it to a T - this month we are just a bit more chilled about it.

Also - we just got the sale and purchase agreement for the land - just need to sign it and it is OURS!!! Yay!!

Hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

oh wow, each time I come into this thread I'm amazed by how much there is to catch up on! 

Jaimie, that is so cool you're in a CSA. I'd really like to do that, but haven't found any around here. So I'm mostly planning to go to farmers markets and grow what we can.

As far as it being expensive to buy organic, I haven't found that veggies/fruits are all that much more. And I try to stay away from over-processed food, regardless of whether it's organic or not. I do feel a lot better physically too. I really liked the book "In Defense of Food" by Michael Pollan. It talks about why it's "worth" the extra cost. 

Oh, by the way, I started taking Maca a couple days ago... and holy cow! Practically all I can think about is "having fun" in all sorts of "fun ways"! :haha: Can't wait to get OH on them and see how that goes! :rofl:


----------



## LuckyD

Wow, has it been that quick a response Squirrel? That's awesome! Hmmmm, might have to look into that for next month....


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yeah, I think I started it on Friday. I'd say I normally have a pretty low drive (ttcing doesn't help!), so it's definitely different for me,.... and believe me we took full advantage. :haha:


----------



## honeybee28

sq that's great news about maca!!

Well i tested last night with a 10miu ic and got a bfn :-( i feel real sicky today and have cramps so i guess she's just making a late arrival. really really hope she doesnt come. stupid witch.

Hope you're all ok.xx


----------



## Tanikit

Lucky glad you and DH are having fun - makes it all the better.

Anna hope you feel better soon.

Squirrel that sounds great - maybe we both need it too :)

8dpo and into the 1ww for me. DH and I also decided to have some fun last night - we watched a romantic movie and chatted a bit and it was so nice just to cuddle up together while our DD slept. I think DH and I must also BD in the non fertile times as it is less stress and more fun.

I better get off to work - only 2 hours long this morning as it is a public holiday then we plan to relax the rest of the day and I do not have to go to work on Wednesday either which is nice. Will make the most of the time off - it is freezing here and I really must get DD some slippers and me a jacket - I can't believe how cold it has got in the last two weeks - definitely time for cuddling, snuggling and BDing.

Honeybee really hope she's just playing tricks with you and that AF will stay away for a very long time.


----------



## Moondance

I'm still here, a bit depressed today, so just reading everyones posts and stuff... coz I feel a bit down, I am having trouble keeping in my head what everyone has said to reply to it, but I'm trying to pay attention.

My dad got me a new Careflight Bear today... its his "charity" that he likes to help, as because we live on the coast, we have both lake and bush surrounding us, so Careflight is really important in this area. One of the ways people can donate is buy buying a Careflight Bear. I have six of them now that dad got me. Patient Bear, Doctor Bear, Pilot Bear, EMT Bear, Rescue Bear and Mechanic Bear who works on the helicopters.
Yeah, I'm a geek...

Partly my depression is coz I have insomnia, end up awake all night, sleeping during the day and it puts my body out of whack which messes with my emotionals.
Watching "Titanic"....


----------



## honeybee28

titanic is the worst thing to watch if you're feeling down hun, you need American Pie or something. hope you feel better soon. those bears sound cute!xx

thanks tanikit, i think she must be playing tricks. i hate her!! 
Ahhh that's cute im glad you're having a nice time with dh. i love snuggle time!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Goodmorning:flower:
wow so much to catch up on, and all the lovely stories of love and may be not so nice but have made us the way we are today. :flower:
My mum can be hard work at times, she suffers from depression and can drink to much at times, she has really good times but some really bad times were she hates every one and every body, every one else is the problem when she is like that. at the moment she has cut back on drinking and you can always tell she is in a better place mentally. she has had a hard life and been through a lot, I'm lucky though as even as hard work as she is sometimes I do have a good relationship with her and we do get on, I know what to say when she is in her down time.

great to see our vibe have fun is working, Im deffo more relaxed was meant to BD last night but went out the window, Eireann had done a poo in her nappy so had to wake her by changing her and she was so sore and I was crying having to clean her and cause her pain. she was so sore and was screaming the house down. we gave her calpol and let her fall asleep in our bed. that was one night I let her have a wee feed as it can help with pain for them. but no chance of any action. I would have worried and stressed before but I thought its cool :haha: any way had a bit of fun this morning :happydance:

LuckyD :happydance::happydance: yay on the land :thumbup:

Ejay :flower: nice to meet you and its all about the fun in here! :flower:

Jaimie2Eyes your mums a farrier that is very hard work, fair play to her though. I'm sorry to hear about your dad I know what its like to have some one with cancer my Nana died when I was young from cancer and my mum got it as well, she was very very lucky to survive ! I know she said the same about my Nana her mum, she was sad but happy her mum was at peace and in no more pain. :hugs:

moondance how you doing, when do you get the results from the doctor :hugs:

SquirrelGirl thats a great response, can not wait to get mine :happydance: hoping I ovulate on time this month though !

Tanikit yay only 1 week left now! oh and that was so cute about you DD I would have loved that as a kid!

honeybee HUGS :hugs: how low did the temp go, I really hope that horrid witch takes a long walk off a Short pier the cow!

Tryfor hello hun, you have been through so much and I hope you are very proud of who you are :hugs:

Hello to every one else hope you are all having lots of fun!


----------



## Moondance

honeybee28 said:


> titanic is the worst thing to watch if you're feeling down hun, you need American Pie or something. hope you feel better soon. those bears sound cute!xx

I attached a pic of them, LOL. 
And no its not... I like Titanic... It doesn't make me cry or anything. And I hate the American Pie movies, I think they're dumb.... 



CelticNiamh said:


> moondance how you doing, when do you get the results from the doctor :hugs:

Not til May 5th, that was the only appointment I could get, or the soonest I could get. Annoyingly though, its the only time in these few weeks I can get to be with DP, so am considering rescheduling the doctor, coz I miss my sweety so so much!
 



Attached Files:







Bears2.jpg
File size: 133.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Annamumof2

ok im here i think and still feel rather ill, i woke up at 3:30 wanting to be sick, and i thought i was going to do a test this morning grrr


----------



## Moondance

Anna, have you seen a doctor about all this? With you being late? Maybe get some blood work done?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ahaha I told my mother in law about maca that you girls talk about, I just haven't had the time to check the links or do research, but she also is going to look into it just for 'personal' reasons ;)!!! 

Squirrel, we hardly buy overly processed foods as I have to watch my sodium intake. I have high blood pressure and a high sodium and triglyceride level so I have to watch everything! My husband is what we like to call "a human garbage disposal!" My DD has been on a kick with eating alot lately too! 

CD9 and blah....I have been so busy trying to figure things out with finances to assist our credit agency team to imporve our credit to a really good buying level. I just realized this morning I have three months of rent left to pay and in those three months I need to build our credit up more to buy a better home and start looking and eventually buy a home in these three months! My 1st appt with the RE is tomorrow morning, DD needs to get registered for Kindergarten and starts tumbling class today. Talk about pressure!!! 

You women are very brave for being able to handle the pain of watching someone with cancer. That would be very difficult for me.

Jaimie, the funny thing is if you look on my FB, this lady named Sue (you'll see her) she is the foster parent of mine I have kept in touch with after all these years! She's like a really good mom. I think thats why I am so bonded with my mother in law! Everyone has been through so much I assume, I am just more open about it as it helps me deal with it! My mom was 30 and had all eight kids (3 different dads) living with their dad's. From age 18 - 30 boom baby #1, 2, 3&4, 5, 6, 7, 8.....lmao I say she had enough for all her kids! I have one dd, my sister just had her ds in january, my brother just had his ds in february and my sister in law is due in may for ds#2....

I don't want to bring the thread down with sad stories soooo onto the fun times!!!

I wanted to spend some fun time with dh last night :winkwink: but he is tired from working 5am to 9pm so I will save it until tonight! I didn't push it, I let it be and kissed him and told him how much I love him and all he does. I told him the other day to not be afraid and wake me in the middle of the night or wake me before he goes to work to make sure we make it a good day!!! ;)


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> titanic is the worst thing to watch if you're feeling down hun, you need American Pie or something. hope you feel better soon. those bears sound cute!xx
> 
> thanks tanikit, i think she must be playing tricks. i hate her!!
> Ahhh that's cute im glad you're having a nice time with dh. i love snuggle time!!

See and I think american pie is funny, but have you ever watched super troopers or bad boys II with Martin Lawrence and Will Smith! My dh and I laugh our asses off everytime we watch those movies! Super troopers was the first date movie that we have seen togther!!! We are the goofy couple that will say one word or phrase to each other and burst out laughing while everyone is looking at us like, "wtf"? lmao


----------



## tryforbaby2

CelticNiamh said:


> Goodmorning:flower:
> wow so much to catch up on, and all the lovely stories of love and may be not so nice but have made us the way we are today. :flower:
> My mum can be hard work at times, she suffers from depression and can drink to much at times, she has really good times but some really bad times were she hates every one and every body, every one else is the problem when she is like that. at the moment she has cut back on drinking and you can always tell she is in a better place mentally. she has had a hard life and been through a lot, I'm lucky though as even as hard work as she is sometimes I do have a good relationship with her and we do get on, I know what to say when she is in her down time.
> 
> great to see our vibe have fun is working, Im deffo more relaxed was meant to BD last night but went out the window, Eireann had done a poo in her nappy so had to wake her by changing her and she was so sore and I was crying having to clean her and cause her pain. she was so sore and was screaming the house down. we gave her calpol and let her fall asleep in our bed. that was one night I let her have a wee feed as it can help with pain for them. but no chance of any action. I would have worried and stressed before but I thought its cool :haha: any way had a bit of fun this morning :happydance:
> 
> LuckyD :happydance::happydance: yay on the land :thumbup:
> 
> Ejay :flower: nice to meet you and its all about the fun in here! :flower:
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes your mums a farrier that is very hard work, fair play to her though. I'm sorry to hear about your dad I know what its like to have some one with cancer my Nana died when I was young from cancer and my mum got it as well, she was very very lucky to survive ! I know she said the same about my Nana her mum, she was sad but happy her mum was at peace and in no more pain. :hugs:
> 
> moondance how you doing, when do you get the results from the doctor :hugs:
> 
> SquirrelGirl thats a great response, can not wait to get mine :happydance: hoping I ovulate on time this month though !
> 
> Tanikit yay only 1 week left now! oh and that was so cute about you DD I would have loved that as a kid!
> 
> honeybee HUGS :hugs: how low did the temp go, I really hope that horrid witch takes a long walk off a Short pier the cow!
> 
> Tryfor hello hun, you have been through so much and I hope you are very proud of who you are :hugs:
> 
> Hello to every one else hope you are all having lots of fun!

What do you say to her when she is down that doesn't hurt her or make the situation worse? I have become so numb to her excuses and suicidal notions that I tend to let everything go in one ear and right out the other. terrible I know but it's constant since I was little. I am so sorry she is like that to you, it's hard when a parent is 'different'. I am glad you have a good relationship at times!!! :flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

Moondance said:


> Anna, have you seen a doctor about all this? With you being late? Maybe get some blood work done?

the nurse said she will do a wee sample next week, but she said i'm not pregnant, i hope i am so it shows her shes wrong

i feel like i am


----------



## honeybee28

niamh - aw sorry about your mum honey, must be tough.
i dont temp, wish i did at times like these. im 16dpo, have been using opks for 3 cycles now, the first two i got af on 15 dpo, so i was expecting her yesterday. ahhhhh i dont know. it's all i can think about. i had spotting at 10 dpo, but if that was ib surely the hpt i took last night would have been positive. i want to be excited but im scared to be coz she could come at anytme, i mean im only 1 day late that's nothing right? gaaah

julia i havent seen either of those films, keep meaning to watch the bad boys ones but i never get around to it!! I should do soon!!
xx


----------



## Moondance

Annamumof2 said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> Anna, have you seen a doctor about all this? With you being late? Maybe get some blood work done?
> 
> the nurse said she will do a wee sample next week, but she said i'm not pregnant, i hope i am so it shows her shes wrong
> 
> i feel like i amClick to expand...

Yeah, but if you peeing on a stick is showing up negative, what point will her taking a pee sample do? You need BLOODS!





tryforbaby2 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> titanic is the worst thing to watch if you're feeling down hun, you need American Pie or something. hope you feel better soon. those bears sound cute!xx
> 
> thanks tanikit, i think she must be playing tricks. i hate her!!
> Ahhh that's cute im glad you're having a nice time with dh. i love snuggle time!!
> 
> See and I think american pie is funny, but have you ever watched super troopers or bad boys II with Martin Lawrence and Will Smith! My dh and I laugh our asses off everytime we watch those movies! Super troopers was the first date movie that we have seen togther!!! We are the goofy couple that will say one word or phrase to each other and burst out laughing while everyone is looking at us like, "wtf"? lmaoClick to expand...

It probably will sound like I'm "anti-American" here, but I don't think America makes funny comedy.... Most of the so called "comedy" movies that come out of the states don't appeal to me. They make a good drama, but I prefer my comedy to come from the Brits!


ETA:
I have been having some fun. Doing a complete visual overhaul of my website... seeing if I can still do them okay... its been forever since I built a website from scratch, so having at it again.


----------



## Annamumof2

Moondance said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> Anna, have you seen a doctor about all this? With you being late? Maybe get some blood work done?
> 
> the nurse said she will do a wee sample next week, but she said i'm not pregnant, i hope i am so it shows her shes wrong
> 
> i feel like i amClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but if you peeing on a stick is showing up negative, what point will her taking a pee sample do? You need BLOODS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> titanic is the worst thing to watch if you're feeling down hun, you need American Pie or something. hope you feel better soon. those bears sound cute!xx
> 
> thanks tanikit, i think she must be playing tricks. i hate her!!
> Ahhh that's cute im glad you're having a nice time with dh. i love snuggle time!!Click to expand...
> 
> See and I think american pie is funny, but have you ever watched super troopers or bad boys II with Martin Lawrence and Will Smith! My dh and I laugh our asses off everytime we watch those movies! Super troopers was the first date movie that we have seen togther!!! We are the goofy couple that will say one word or phrase to each other and burst out laughing while everyone is looking at us like, "wtf"? lmaoClick to expand...
> 
> It probably will sound like I'm "anti-American" here, but I don't think America makes funny comedy.... Most of the so called "comedy" movies that come out of the states don't appeal to me. They make a good drama, but I prefer my comedy to come from the Brits!Click to expand...

surly if i was pregnant it would show up on a test? it did with my last 2


----------



## Moondance

Annamumof2 said:


> surly if i was pregnant it would show up on a test? it did with my last 2

Just because it did with the last 2, doesn't mean it will definitely this time.
Mums best friend Gale, she had 2 kids, and when she had her third, she knew via blood test she was pregnant, but could never get a positive on a stick. We actually had weekly parties where we went to her house and had a big sleepover and she'd do her pee stick in the morning to see how long it took her to get one. She was 6 months along before it happened, amazingly. But her two earlier pregnancies showed up within the first few days on a pee stick.
Every pregnancy is different.


----------



## Annamumof2

Moondance said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> surly if i was pregnant it would show up on a test? it did with my last 2
> 
> Just because it did with the last 2, doesn't mean it will definitely this time.
> Mums best friend Gale, she had 2 kids, and when she had her third, she knew via blood test she was pregnant, but could never get a positive on a stick. We actually had weekly parties where we went to her house and had a big sleepover and she'd do her pee stick in the morning to see how long it took her to get one. She was 6 months along before it happened, amazingly. But her two earlier pregnancies showed up within the first few days on a pee stick.
> Every pregnancy is different.Click to expand...

true i might bug the nurse next week to do bloods then as i feel so ill at the moment weather i am pregnant or my body is ill because its missing the period i will never know


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> niamh - aw sorry about your mum honey, must be tough.
> i dont temp, wish i did at times like these. im 16dpo, have been using opks for 3 cycles now, the first two i got af on 15 dpo, so i was expecting her yesterday. ahhhhh i dont know. it's all i can think about. i had spotting at 10 dpo, but if that was ib surely the hpt i took last night would have been positive. i want to be excited but im scared to be coz she could come at anytme, i mean im only 1 day late that's nothing right? gaaah
> 
> julia i havent seen either of those films, keep meaning to watch the bad boys ones but i never get around to it!! I should do soon!!
> xx

My oh my honeybee, still no af?!!! Oh come on!!! Get a FRER or what you girls use, a super drug?!! It's so positive!! Come On!!! Peer pressure!!

Moondance, I have what you would call a 'sick' sense of humor!!! Thats why DH and I are so in love with each other and just flow together very well. We were the class clowns in highschool and college too!!! 

So girls, slap me now! A girl that sits in front of me at yoga is pregnant with #2, I just found out today. I thought she was pregnant because her belly was pregnant looking but I didn't want to ask incase she wasn't. So, being the bold lady I am, I stopped her at the end of class and asked her who she see's as an obgyn here? She goes to the same place as me, which is nice, and she asked me if I was pregnant. I said no but I am ttc. I asked her what she did while ttc and she said that she was just lucky. Took one month for both of her children to be conceived!!! My main point is that she said she was relaxed and just went with it. She didn't have the chance to get too wrapped up in the ttc overkill to stress her out. Now if that isn't advice I don't know what is!

My appt is tomorrow ladies! Soooo nervous but so excited!! I already looked through my prescription coverage to see if clomid is covered and it is not, not even the generics. Booo! Let's hope I am magically pregnant already who happened to have a normal period!!! Ahahaha 

LuckyD!!!! I hope you and DH are having lots and lots of good old fashioned fun :winkwink: ............. :sex:


----------



## honeybee28

lol Julia, yeah the Superdrug tests are meant to be pretty good. STILL NO WITCH GAAAAAH. its all i can think about it's driving me crazy. i've got ONE 10miu test left. going to hold out and do it tomorrow morning if she doesnt come over night. Then at lunchtime tomorrow, if she's still not here by then, i'll buy a ton more stuff to pee on lol. i sure she'll come tonight though. surely i cant actually be pregnant, that would be like a dream come true lol.

ahhh im so jealous of those people that get pregnant in the first month.

im sooooo excited about your appointment tomorrow make sure you let us know straight away how it goes!!

hope everyone is having lots of fun!!! lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tryfor your not terrible I understand, plus I do the same! my mum was not always this bad I think she always had trouble with depression when I was younger, but she was a good mum and I had a stable home for the most part there was one or two occasions were I knew she was not right! so it was when I hot my teens she changed and I blame the drink as well . I glad to say she is doing better lately and hope she stays that way now.

Honeybee ahh thanks hun, its ok lately luckily its not constant its every now and again she goes through bad patches. so unfair will you test again!!! :hugs: what is your temp out of intrest any way! FX :hugs:

Anna I agree with Moondance its a blood test you need at least to check your hormone balance at the very least. but some people sometimes can not get a positive pregnancy test even if they had them in the past. my friend could not get one at all on till she was over 3 months pregnant. yet on her next baby she got one.

Tryfor of course she didn't I mean she tried and got pregnant and fair play to her. its only when you see that BFN or AF over and over again do you get stressed. LOL rub off her see if it helps PML, ooh good luck tomorrow I will be thinking of you :hugs:

Moondance that will drive you nuts waiting can she not ring you with the results so you can visit your DP :thumbup:


Hello to every one else :flower::hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

niamh i'll test again tomorrow morning if she isnt here by then. what's my temp now do you mean? or when i wake up? trouble is, i dont know what it is normally so dont have anything to compare it too.


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Tryfor your not terrible I understand, plus I do the same! my mum was not always this bad I think she always had trouble with depression when I was younger, but she was a good mum and I had a stable home for the most part there was one or two occasions were I knew she was not right! so it was when I hot my teens she changed and I blame the drink as well . I glad to say she is doing better lately and hope she stays that way now.
> 
> Honeybee ahh thanks hun, its ok lately luckily its not constant its every now and again she goes through bad patches. so unfair will you test again!!! :hugs: what is your temp out of intrest any way! FX :hugs:
> 
> Anna I agree with Moondance its a blood test you need at least to check your hormone balance at the very least. but some people sometimes can not get a positive pregnancy test even if they had them in the past. my friend could not get one at all on till she was over 3 months pregnant. yet on her next baby she got one.
> 
> Tryfor of course she didn't I mean she tried and got pregnant and fair play to her. its only when you see that BFN or AF over and over again do you get stressed. LOL rub off her see if it helps PML, ooh good luck tomorrow I will be thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Moondance that will drive you nuts waiting can she not ring you with the results so you can visit your DP :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Hello to every one else :flower::hugs:

thing is was them people that had it happend over weight? as i am and they keep saying alot of things, but i will bug the nurse on the 5th and see what happens


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> niamh i'll test again tomorrow morning if she isnt here by then. what's my temp now do you mean? or when i wake up? trouble is, i dont know what it is normally so dont have anything to compare it too.

I mean now:thumbup:, normally you temp will be up around 36.6 if you are UTD yellow:) and I guess if AF going to hit your temp would be closer to 36.3 ish so might give you some clue, check now and then tomorrow morning if AF has not arrived. I like temping so I can see when I OV and it does prepare you for AF coming is she is, as I knew straight away she was when my temp dropped! FX your IC shows a BFP tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

ahhh cool, thanks for your help niamh!! i bought a bbt thermometer to use next cycle actually, though im not sure its in line with TTHF so might not lol.

just took my temp orally - im 37.08!?
i do feel pretty warm though, kinda shaky too like ive got the flu or something

i just took dh's temperature for comparative purposes lol, his is 36.41.

weird. why am i so warm? maybe im getting sick.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Honeybee when was the spotting again, if it was IB then its a 4 day process so you would have to wait at least that before testing! :hugs:

Anna how do you, mean are the docs saying no AF because of weight??? I know that can happen if you have PCOS my sis has it and her weight makes it worse. if they suspect that then they should be testing, may be they are not helpful when it comes to Af issues as they are not supportive of TTC but that does not make sense as its important for you and a may be baby with your meds. I think of getting another doctors help if they dont listen, at the end of the day your paying for it or is it NHS either way you have a right to ask for doctors help and get it. :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

my temp is 36.6 but then you aint surpost to take your temp till the mornings but i dont do my temps lol


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Honeybee when was the spotting again, if it was IB then its a 4 day process so you would have to wait at least that before testing! :hugs:
> 
> Anna how do you, mean are the docs saying no AF because of weight??? I know that can happen if you have PCOS my sis has it and her weight makes it worse. if they suspect that then they should be testing, may be they are not helpful when it comes to Af issues as they are not supportive of TTC but that does not make sense as its important for you and a may be baby with your meds. I think of getting another doctors help if they dont listen, at the end of the day your paying for it or is it NHS either way you have a right to ask for doctors help and get it. :hugs:

i dont have PCOS i get checked every few months for it, and its NHS soooo all of them are useless the only good one about is a male doctor and i dont want to talk to a male about girly things lol


----------



## honeybee28

niamh i had peach cm on 8dpo, red/brown spotting at 10dpo. and a streak of light pink when i wiped on 13dpo. 
i tested on the morning of 9dpo with hpt, morning of 12dpo with an opk, and evening of 12dpo with an hpt, then last night, 15dpo tested with an hpt. All BFNs. i guess maybe she'll turn up tonight.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Those are some juicy signs you've got there Honeybee. I chart and I find it isn't interfering with the tthf approach. If you watch your temps, preferably right when you wake up, over the next few days they should drop if AF is coming. If not, it is just another good sign!

LuckyD - glad to hear you were able to take it easy with the BD schedule. We are trying to do it every other day in the few days leading up to ov - usually I would be trying to force it every day. But with the SA results we think it might be better if he builds up his stocks and takes a break every other day. I felt myself getting a little ornery last night when I was trying to hint that it was time to DTD by rubbing his shoulders and he was just sitting there enjoying it but not whisking me off to the bedroom. But then I remembered our motto and remained calm and eventually it came together quite well ; P

TryFor - definitely looking forward to hearing how your appointment goes tomorrow. Hope you and your DH are able to stay relaxed and get a good doctor and a good overall experience. I LOVE that you approached your yoga classmate. I find myself wanting to ask every pregnant woman I see how they got knocked up, but of course most of them would be really scared of me if I did that. And if they didn't run away they would just be like "have you ever heard of the birds and bees?" ha! I bet it was a buzzkill to hear that she got it the first try both times - was that alright for you? Yes, it is a good lesson to just stay relaxed but it is easy for gals like her to say that! You only have to relax for one cycle!! Super Troopers is one of my all time favorite movies - right up there with the big lebowski ; )

Celtic, I really feel for folks whose parents drink. My best gal here in Tucson is dealing with an alcoholic mother who has lots of other health problems. It is just so tough to see someone go through all that. Glad to hear she is doing a little better.

Howdy Moondance, and Anna! Hope you are feeling better soon moondance.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

tryforbaby2 said:


> Jaimie, the funny thing is if you look on my FB, this lady named Sue (you'll see her) she is the foster parent of mine I have kept in touch with after all these years! She's like a really good mom. I think thats why I am so bonded with my mother in law! Everyone has been through so much I assume, I am just more open about it as it helps me deal with it!

Hey Julia - do you mean that Sue is like a foster parent to you? Or did you actually have foster parents? I'm glad you've had some good maternal figures in your life, even if your Mom wasn't. My Mom is pretty emotionally distant but my step mom can be very manipulative and controlling. My Mom was married 3 times - my brother and I are from her second marriage and my older sister is from her first. With my step dad - her last husband - she reversed her tubal ligation and ttc'd for nearly 5 years. They did IVF three times in the same year it first went on the market, so she was an IVF pioneer! It didn't work though :nope: But I guess it is just as well because she ended up leaving him too. My mother in law is the epitome of the perfect mom and home maker - so I tell her all the time how grateful I am to have her in my life so I have a decent maternal role model :haha: I am mostly kidding there, the older I get the more I appreciate my mom and step mom for who they are and not what I had my expectations set on when I was growing up.

Tanikit - I'm thinking about trying the maca too. And I think that it is good to get romantic during the other parts of our cycle - I've been working on that too.

Glad to hear the maca is working so well for you SquirrelGirl!


----------



## honeybee28

i just took an opk, negative. and i checked my cp for the zillionth time today, and found red spotting :cry: i don't want the witch to come. I want a baby so badly.x


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: honeybee :hugs: this is the worst part of the 2ww, the days just before and the day you expect AF. I really REALLY hope it works out for you this cycle hon!


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> i just took an opk, negative. and i checked my cp for the zillionth time today, and found red spotting :cry: i don't want the witch to come. I want a baby so badly.x

Honeybee.....:cry: I really hope she is not coming, I really really do. Maybe it's the 2nd glass of wine talking to you from me, but I am very upset and have tears in my eyes. I don;t want her to come for you, I don't. Please, stay away, af, please!

Jaimie, no Sue was an actual foster mother to me! I was in 2 foster homes where I lived and a respit home (a home to stay in while your foster family goes on vacation). If you knew my life history you would understand why I am the girl I am today. I take it in stride, even though I do get emotional about it at times, but I keep trucking on. You women are some of the best women I have ever (meet) spoke to online. I feel so very close to the girls on this thread. It fills a void for me.

Jaimie, you and I should be best friends! ahahaha :rofl: Yessss, you love super troopers!!! We quote that movie all the time, we love it!!! lmao

Niamh, I am soooo glad your mother is better!! Really I am! Mother's bonds should be wonderful! And I am so ready to rub off on her!!! I did tell her that I am not trying to be creepy by staring at her baby belly, I am just envious and I think the baby belly is beautiful! She probably thinks I am nuts!!!

Let me tell you something girls! IF I get pregnant, I am going to immediately start TTC again within 3 months after birthing a baby. No wasting time, baby!


----------



## honeybee28

thanks Jamie and Julia.xxx I'll keep you posted.
And im gonna do the exact same thing too, no hanging around for me either lol.


----------



## Tanikit

Tryfor - thats what I would have loved to do - I have been broody since my DD was 3 months old - and now she is heading for 3 years! Scary. I must admit though that Irish twins are not easy. Sounds like you have coped so well with what must have been a difficult childhood.

Niamh - also glad to hear your Mom is better. 

Honeybee really hope its not AF. 

Jaimie like you I also appreciate my parents more than I used to - they were far from perfect parents, but then I am also far from perfect parenting my daughter. I still phone my Mom for advice a lot though she lives very far away and we see each other so seldom - part of having a baby that was nice last time was having my Mom there to help in the early weeks.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Your welcome sweetie! I am very worried for you. I hope she stays away!!!

How was your day today?


----------



## honeybee28

my day was alright thanks, i kept going to the toilet to see if af was there though!!! has your headache gone yet?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tanikit said:


> Tryfor - thats what I would have loved to do - I have been broody since my DD was 3 months old - and now she is heading for 3 years! Scary. I must admit though that Irish twins are not easy. Sounds like you have coped so well with what must have been a difficult childhood.
> 
> Niamh - also glad to hear your Mom is better.
> 
> Honeybee really hope its not AF.
> 
> Jaimie like you I also appreciate my parents more than I used to - they were far from perfect parents, but then I am also far from perfect parenting my daughter. I still phone my Mom for advice a lot though she lives very far away and we see each other so seldom - part of having a baby that was nice last time was having my Mom there to help in the early weeks.

We got off BC (depo shot) 10 months after having DD. We weren't planning another baby straight away but we figured we would be happy with another one if it happened and we would be ok without it. UNTIL we decided to ttc and told family and now get nagged all the time about ttc! lmao I am doing it right next time. I will have a baby and try to have another one straight away. No playing games.


----------



## tryforbaby2

No the stupid headache is here!!! I am on my third glass of wine (I have been mixing it with grapefruit juice for flavor)!!! I am feleing the effect of the wine! Eating whole wheat chicken wraps with cayenne pepper and ranch dressing!! This is a healthy dish of mine that tatses really good!!!

How annoying to have to run to the bathroom to check for the witch. Mushmouth spotted before her bfp didn't she?


----------



## honeybee28

yea she did but it was brown, mine's red.

mmmm is it nice with grapefruit juice? ive never tried that before. mmmm your dinner sounds really yummy!!!


----------



## Ejay

Hi everyone, wow you all talk lots, I try to catch up at lunch at work if I can but my day was a bit mad today and haven't had a chance.

I hate work, why can't I just stay at home, ride my ponies and grow my veges in the garden, BUT still be paid my salary:haha:

I keep telling OH that i want to become a kept woman, he says no chance of that!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

*runs in and shouts "BOO!!!" then runs off*


----------



## tryforbaby2

Honeybee I am here for you no matter what the outcome is. :hugs:
My in laws brought this strong wine down when they visited and I couldn't drink it by itself! I don't sip, I drink! I added light green tea to it yesterday, but I didn't like it so I figured I'd try something else. It's not bad but it is bitter, but drinking is in my blood!!! I am on my fourth glass!!! ahaha


----------



## honeybee28

thanks sweetie.xx
hahahaha oh my god if i were there i would challenge you to a drinking competition that would make me feel soooooo much better!! lol!!

ejay i'd like to be a kept woman too, but i'd miss having my own money. speaking of which, im going shoe shopping tomorrow lunchtime yesssssss.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Have to say...feeling so much more positive since joining the TTHF revolution! Feel like I have a total different mindset...wasn't even sad when AF came, just looking forward to next month of FUN! :dance:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Awww :hugs: Jill you sound so sweet!!! I hope the tthf works for us all!!! I know so far I am having fun with it!!!

I want to seduce my husband tonight but he has to do a sa soon and why not tomorrow before I start entering a fertile period?....I noticed the more relaxed I am the more fun with sex I have and the more I want it!!!

Niamh, the vitamin shoppe sells maca for men and women so soon I will get it!!

Honeybee, love, bring it on!!! :drunk: I think one day you and I should meet via web cam or skype!! Awesome!!! We could have a drinking competition then!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Seriously - I think that when one of us gets a BFP we'll have to do a skype room where we can all video chat or something special like that.

TryFor - I wish I could make you my sangria - if you want the recipe I'll email it to you. If you like grapefruit and wine you'll LOVE it


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ejay said:


> I hate work, why can't I just stay at home, ride my ponies and grow my veges in the garden, BUT still be paid my salary:haha:
> 
> I keep telling OH that i want to become a kept woman, he says no chance of that!!!

oh, I can't count how many times I've had the same conversation with my hubby! He seems to think I'd get bored.... I, however, do not agree! :rofl:


----------



## LuckyD

Grrr, I hate being on the other side of the world - I miss out on so much when I am asleep!

I am a kept woman at the moment! But not by choice. I think I've already said this to most of you, but we only moved back to NZ a few months ago...and it is really hard to find a job. Especially as I am not living in the city anymore. There's just hardly anything around in my area (I am a counsellor/community worker) and it's getting pretty frustrating. We are about to get a mortgage for the first time (eeek!) so I really need to find some work!

But when we get our land I might feel different - then I think I will agree with you Ejay, I will just want to be doing stuff on the land and not worrying about going out to work!

Jaimie - yes about the skype! Honestly, I might get a little jealous when some people get their BFPs - but not you guys. I will truly be so happy for you and will want to share that joy with you. 

Ooh and I love sangria! I drunk a lot of it in Barcelona when I was backpacking - delicious! As well as calimuchos - who would have thought that red wine and coke would go well together?

Julia - good luck with the appointment honey! Really want to hear how it goes xx I agree about not waiting so long next time...why did I keep putting it off? Grrr. Am totally going to start trying sooner next time. Especially as I want more than one child and I am already in my 30s.

MyTurnYet - hurrah that TTHF is working out for you!

Honeybee - STAY AWAY AF!!!! I really, really, really hope she doesn't show for you. I am literally crossing my fingers for you. I want this to be it for you!!

Tanikit - totally agree with appreciating your parents more as you get older. I have always had a good relationship with my Mum, but not so much my Dad (my parents seperated when I was 2). When I was older and I learnt more about my Dad's upbringing I could understand him more and not take his actions so personally. It's hard when you are a child though, you don't realise that it's not actually about you.

Hope you are feeling a bit better Moondance :hugs:

Celtic - that sounds like a stressful time with your DD - poor thing and poor you! Hope you managed to have some good BDing another time x

Anna - definitely get the blood work if you can! So hard not knowing what is going on with your body.

Things all fine with me. Had a nice night last night, I made a delicious apple and feijoa crumble with vanilla ice-cream, and me and my OH and my brother watched stupid movies. It was nice. My OH isn't working today, and he and my brother are outside trying to fix up an old tandem bicycle they found at the tip - cute!

Reading everyone's family stories is very interesting. Families fascinate me, and believe me, after spending the last 5 years working with families there is no such thing as a 'normal' one. 

As I said, I am close to my Mum, but after she and Dad seperated, she got together with another man who is the father of my two half-brothers. I did not get on with him at all. He is an alcoholic and was a drug dealer and had affairs with people (including Mum's best friend) and was pretty emotionally abusive. Luckily they broke up when I was teenager, but my poor brothers have had a hard time with him. It's actually a pretty sad story, he is very intelligent and has a lot going for him, but he has spent his whole life drinking and it's just really ruined him. He has never admitted that he has a problem or needs help. 

It's funny, cos my Mum is such a strong woman I can't imagine her putting up with what she did - but I guess these things happen. Because of her I had basically good childhood, but I have definitely had my issues to work though - as everyone does. 

Anyway, enough of the rant! I really want to have a baby with my OH - he will be such a good father. It's weird for me, as my Dad wasn't really there for me much, I had/have a pretty up and down relationship with him - so I find it hard to imagine what a 'good' Dad is like. But I know that my OH will be amazing - he is so caring and sensitive and compassionate. 

God, someone stop me typing! Otherwise I will just go on and on.

That's it, stopping now! Hope you are all doing well xxxxxxxx


----------



## MyTurnYet

Tryfor, that happened when my hubby had his SA, too..seriously, couldn't the doc be more mindful of our cycles when scheduling? :haha: 

BTW, just got maca today and tried it for the first time! Getting hubby to take it, as well, but will have to put it in some juice or something for him to disguise the taste. I put it in my smoothie today and it wasn't bad. 

Love the Skype idea! No idea how to do it, but it would be really cool if someone gets a BFP!

Lucky, totally know what you mean about wanting a baby for OH. It WILL happen one day...for all of us. TTHF is the best way to make it happen, I believe.:thumbup:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Can't remember if I said this before or not, but there is nothing like a dysfunctional family to make you want to have a kid of your own. I know there is a part of me that wants to "fix" what I missed about my own childhood. Of course we'll just create different issues in the process but what the heck - that is the circle of life, right? Putting the fun in dysfunctional!!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Can't remember if I said this before or not, but there is nothing like a dysfunctional family to make you want to have a kid of your own. I know there is a part of me that wants to "fix" what I missed about my own childhood. Of course we'll just create different issues in the process but what the heck - that is the circle of life, right? Putting the fun in dysfunctional!!!

Love it, Jaimie. :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee28

Morning ladies, the bitch got me in the night. Im so gutted, so is DH, seeing pain all over his face is upsetting me even more.

im gonna buy a cbfm today, and maca too (niamh the one im looking at is around £16, does that sound about right? seems quite expensive but if it'll increase my sex drive im more than willing to give it a go).

Stupid witch. I'll be ok. you can't keep a good woman down right?xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Now that was some reading LOL

Honeybee, NO NO NO she cant be coming, I will be so sad for you:cry::hugs:if she does I hope its not the :witch: keep us updated and what ever happens we are here for you:hugs:

Tryfor good luck today, looking forward to finding out how you get on, dont ya know when you want and need :sex: silly doctor arranging it now! ooh and I hope you enjoyed your wine I love relaxing over a glass only ever manage one may be two then my head pounds!

LuckyD yea I felt so sorry for her, she slept like a log and in our bed so no :sex:that night! we did manage some the following morning when I moved her to her own bed. it was funny deffo more relaxed and no bigdeal if we do it or not! I keep wondering though when will I ov as if I ov in April im predicted a girl and if its May predicated a boy, IF I get pregnant that is!!! :haha:

Thanks for the well wishes about my mum:hugs:

Ok so I was just looking up something and found this, what do you think ladies HMM notice it also says to BD the two days after temp rise just in case temp rise is premature or not 100% exactly in sync with OV here the link https://ttcfaq.tripod.com/info11.html

When to BD?
The best time to start BD is 5 days before Ovulation (supposing that you know when you are ovulating). The sperm lives up to 5 days around your cervix if of course you have a good fertile CM.
You can BD every day if your husband has a normal sperm count. If not, every other day. Keep on BD until a day or 2 after ovulation.

Scoon says: I went to dinner at a friend's last night and another couple was there and the man was a reproductive endocronologist! I was actually able to steer the conversation around to some rather personal issues, but he seemed very happy to discuss his specialty. This is what he told me about the question of how often to BD. The optimal way to get PG is to ABSTAIN for at least three days and then BD on the peak day and the next day. He says that a normal man can make enough sperm in one day to replenish his supply enough to get a woman pregnant in just one day once, but he can't do that day after day. He said BDing every day starting after AF ends and waiting for the temp rise is a bad strategy because after 2 or 3 days of BDing the sperm count starts dropping and there won't be enough, usually, to get PG after a week or so of doing it every night. He said almost a quarter of the couples who come to him get PG a few months after their first visit after he has them change their strategy. His advice is to use OPKs, abstain after day 7 or 8, wait for the OPK to go positive, and the BD that night, and the next night and the third night if you want to. The third night was sort of optional. But the important thing is to try to abstain for at least 3 days before the night when you are most likely to get PG, either the night of a positive OPK test or the one or two nights before your temps go high if you can predict that from CM or past charts. 


have to run so I will back later to respond more! :flower:


----------



## honeybee28

niamh its definitely the witch im afraid. i gotta run too, gotta redo my makeup and go to work i've cried it all off lol. catcha later lovely ladies.xxx


----------



## Tanikit

AH, honeybee, sorry AF got you. Sounds like you have a plan for the coming month though.

Celtic that sounds interesting. Since my husband is agreeing to try properly next month I feel like I want a proper strategy, so will take that into account.

Jaimie - yup I also would love to do right what my parents got wrong - the only thing that upsets me is when I find myself doing exactly what they did (why is that???)

I'm in a good mood today - hopefully it lasts. It is rather unusual for me to be in a good mood at this time of the month so either TTHF is working or I really am pregnant (that was one of my strongest signs of pregnancy last time I got pregnant - I hadn't snapped at anyone all week) - my poor husband! If I start getting grumpy again then I know AF is on its way.


----------



## LuckyD

Oh Honeybee, I'm so so so sorry sweetheart. It's heartbreaking, I know. Sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you feel better soon, the first day is the worst :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ejay

SquirrelGirl said:


> Ejay said:
> 
> 
> I hate work, why can't I just stay at home, ride my ponies and grow my veges in the garden, BUT still be paid my salary:haha:
> 
> I keep telling OH that i want to become a kept woman, he says no chance of that!!!
> 
> oh, I can't count how many times I've had the same conversation with my hubby! He seems to think I'd get bored.... I, however, do not agree! :rofl:Click to expand...

My OH knows I won't get bored, he is more concerned about the fact that he wouldn't see me that much as I would be out with horses and veges and he would still have to cook the dinner in the evening. Well he is a much better cook than I am :haha:

So sorry Honeybee, the first day of AF is such a killer, especially when you have to pick yourself up, dust yourself off, put a smile on and go to work. :hugs:

LuckyD - I admire you and anyone who has had a difficult issues to deal with in their childhood, you are so positive x

I had a very stable and loving childhood and didn't realise what the real world was like until I turned 18 and seemed to bounce from one troubled relationship to another. Now i suppose I have become a bit emotionally guarded, I guess it is just a way of protecting myself from getting hurt.

My current OH is so understanding though and patient, I feel so lucky to have met someone like him.

Getting all soppy now

best get back to work :blush:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Honeybee :hugs::hugs::hugs:and more :hugs:Im sorry the bitch arrived hope you have an good day, the first day is the worst add the sadness on top of hormones and its horrible, thinking of you!

Tankit, you know it kinda makes sense you wait till say 3 days before OV and abstain a few days before hand! that's how I got my first son Dh was a way for a week so the fist night back we had fun TMI info alert I was on top as well :haha::blush: so think it was the next day I was in work and I remember getting the EWCM huge glob of it thought hmmm I wonder waited till I was 5 days late and he is 9 now! may be to much BD is depleting our chances, hey it might be fun to ban sex for a week before OV:haha: poor DH :haha: I remember reading something that said when a man is away from his partner his body responds by producing more sperm for the next meeting to enhance the chance of getting pregnant nature way of ensuring the species lives on kinda thing!!! must look it up again. Oh and FX your mood stays bliss ful :flower:


----------



## LuckyD

Thanks Ejay xx I don't want it to sound like I had a horrible childhood - I didn't - and there are a lot of people in the world who had to deal with a lot worse than I did. I guess everyone has their issues to work through, whether it is from their upbringing or their friendships or their relationships or their career or whatever - everyone's got stuff somewhere!

Oh no, more information about BDing....interesting though. But I thought you weren't meant to go more than three days without BDing as the sperm wouldn't be as fresh? That's according to SMEP anyway.


----------



## soph77

LuckyD said:


> Oh no, more information about BDing....interesting though. But I thought you weren't meant to go more than three days without BDing as the sperm wouldn't be as fresh? That's according to SMEP anyway.

According to dh, foot massages are scientifically proven to increase sperm count ;)


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, more information about BDing....interesting though. But I thought you weren't meant to go more than three days without BDing as the sperm wouldn't be as fresh? That's according to SMEP anyway.
> 
> According to dh, foot massages are scientifically proven to increase sperm count ;)Click to expand...

Ha ha, nice try on his behalf!

I just posted this on the SMEP page too - but I actually read that it was good for the woman to have a foot massage after BDing! Can't remember why exactly..but I thought it sounded like a great plan! My OH didn't believe me though....


----------



## tryforbaby2

Morning/Afternoon Ladies!

I don't have much time this morning as I am in the middle of showering DD and getting ready for my RE appt and changing and feeding the baby I watch....I wanted to check on my girl honeybee.

Honeybee, the girls are so right. Today and/or tomorrow is the worst part of it all. I am so sorry. At least we have our plan to try the cbfm this cycle for you and next cycle for me. How many days late was she this cycle? Jot it down for comparison to research on why it came late.

I hope you feel better hunnie :hugs:


As for me girls, I am off to accomplish what I need to. So nervous but so excited! I will let you all know after my appointment what is said. I plan on bringing home DH's specimen cup and assisting him the best I can tomorrow morning so he can make his 'contribution' and then he can drop it off at 8am thursday to be processed. (we need an appointment! grrr!)

Talk to you all soon! Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## Annamumof2

well ladies today i have alot of CM and i noticed dark red spotting in it only tiny though, i feel so bloody hot today and feel like she is ariving at last, i feel so bloated that my jeans feel tight, sooooo i will keep you posted everytime i go to the loo lol


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Anna - I really hope you get a definite period so you can start a new cycle fresh. I hope you don't get offended that I wish that for you, I just want you to have a solid answer either way.

:hugs: honeybee :hugs: I hope you feel better in a couple of days. I'm so sorry you are currently experiencing what we all dread. I would have a really hard time if my DH got disappointed too. He does, but he doesn't really show it and he certainly doesn't get as upset as I do. You are SO right, you cannot keep a strong woman down, especially when she is determined to tthf :winkwink:

I've been thinking of you and TryFor all morning - really hope you get some good docs and practitioners at your appointment Julia. I also hope you had a chance to abstain for a couple of days before your DH gives his sample. You also want to try and time it so that the lab processes the sample ASAP after it leaves his body - the longer it takes to process it the more the sample degrades. I apologize if you already know all this...and I'm glad to hear that you had a good foster care experience. I love the book White Oleander but it is about a horrid foster care experience for a young girl with a crazy mother.

Guess what I found on my tp this morning? I bet you are all dying for some tmi :haha: EWCM!!! This is the first time I've found it on my tp in I don't even know when. Woot for EPO and grapefruit! Glad I don't have to go searching for it :blush: like I did last cycle.

Celtic - I LOVE what you are saying about timing BD. It confirms what I've suspected about trying to get BD in every night leading up to ov - that it doesn't give DH enough time to replenish his stocks. We are only BDing every other night this cycle, but next time I'm going to make sure we wait 3 days before the first BD, and hopefully I can time that first BD within 2 - 3 days of ovuliciousness. I'd also like to get some more am BDing in because I've heard the :spermy: is best then.

Glad to hear you are feeling pretty good Tanikit - I know you had a rough time last cycle.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Soph - that "fact" is funny. My DH would say light back scratches must improve motility, because that is what he loves! I've read that there are important pressure points in the feet for women's reproductive organs, especially around the ankle joint. I'll bet that is why foot rubs for women after BDing are good LuckyD.


----------



## honeybee28

I love you girls. I wouldn't be half as strong as I am without you guys around me, thank you all.xxxxx

I'm actually feeling a little better already. Gonna cook some yummy dinner, have a bath with DH and chill out. This is the cycle for fun lol, and im gonna make sure we have plenty of it!!! That witch loves to see people in pain, if i ignore her perhaps she'll go away!!!

ooooh jaimie, i love to find ewcm!!! I took epo for 2 months and had quite a bit of it, last cycle i drank grapefruit and didnt take epo and NO ewcm WHATSOEVER!!! I'm gonna hit it with epo AND grapefruit this cycle. and maca. and vit b complex. and multi vits. Lets so how that stupid witch likes that moihahahahAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Hope you guys had a good day (Lucky I hope you are having a nice sleep lol). Im defo up for doing the webcam thing, not sure how my webcam works though lol!!


----------



## Annamumof2

well still no sign and now the nipples have joined in with pain again grrr


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie, I am going to have to look into the books you have been mentioning! And FINALLY some EWCM!!! Woohoo!!! It's awesome huh?! Perfect fertile cervical mucus!!! :happydance: I did not know that the sample degrades that fast! They said to have HIM bring it to them within an hour of ejaculation. He is going to be so annoyed I believe that its his turn to do the had stuff!!! I also have to make an appointment for him to drop it off!!! So if I wake up with him to help him at 6:30 (when he usually leaves for work) and have him make his deposit, they don't open until 7:30! Tomorrow's appt is 8am if he can do it, but propbably not!! Too bad they don't have appts at night!!!

Honeybee, I am glad to see and hear you are doing much better! :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

Well girls and the verdict is:

First off I am CD10, so this cycle is too late to start treatment. So for now I am going to cross my fingers, use digital opk's and have alot of fun with it!!!

Next cycle:

On day three of my full flow period I will start with 50mg of Clomid, for days three, four, five, six and seven. On CD10 I will go for a Hysterosalpingogram (HSG) to check for blockages in my fallopian tubes using dye.

I will start using opk's on CD11, which they are hoping for me to get a positive on CD11 or CD12. When my opk is positive, I then call the office (if they are closed or if it's a weekend, They will page a physician right away to meet me there!) and go in for Artificial Insemination (also called IUI - Intrauterine Insemination) and draw blood to confirm Ovulation, which also means DH has got to produce a specimen ASAP, take it to get it spun and washed and then I wait an hour then get IUI, lay there for 30 minutes and resume my life.

So thats it. I am nervous and I have a headache. DH has still got to perform his SA soon, but I don't want to push it! I may just ask him to make an appointment and go there and do it when he can fit it in.

I asked my RE if I should wait a few more months to ttc and he said "No, you have waited long enough!". He seems like a really nice doctor and his staff is great too. My blood pressure was quite high as well and it was mentioned to me that when I do become pregnant I will have to be monitored (high risk for preclampsyia?). They drew blood today for prolactin levels as my tsh levels came back good. They swabbed for the Chlamydia IgG Antibody as well.

I also showed him and his staff my opk's from the past 2 cycles and they couldn't believe their eyes either about my surge! They said for me to use a different brand, like digitals, to confirm. My opk's looked positive from CD16-CD16 ast month and the month before from CD16 to CD22, which the biggest surge being CD18, but they need to check why sometimes my surge is so long.

Anywho, there's my story!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I'm sorry to make this short but I've gotta get some lunch before an afternoon meeting - WOW Julia! I am stoked they are pulling out some big guns (HSG and IUI) right away! I love that they feel like you've waiting long enough - you really have babe. Try not to get too worried about the SA time frame - it will just make it harder for your hubby. I hope he is ok with giving two specimens! I'm so glad you are getting some much needed assistance. Do you mind if I ask how much the IUI will cost? I'm pretty stoked to follow you through this process next cycle - if you need it :winkwink:

Honeybee - glad you are feeling better! :flower: I go up and down when AF arrives so if you are feeling down again, don't hesitate to tell us whats on your mind. :hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

ps - i think the appointment to drop off the SA is DUMB! Sorry you have to deal with that Julia.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I'm sorry to make this short but I've gotta get some lunch before an afternoon meeting - WOW Julia! I am stoked they are pulling out some big guns (HSG and IUI) right away! I love that they feel like you've waiting long enough - you really have babe. Try not to get too worried about the SA time frame - it will just make it harder for your hubby. I hope he is ok with giving two specimens! I'm so glad you are getting some much needed assistance. Do you mind if I ask how much the IUI will cost? I'm pretty stoked to follow you through this process next cycle - if you need it :winkwink:
> 
> Honeybee - glad you are feeling better! :flower: I go up and down when AF arrives so if you are feeling down again, don't hesitate to tell us whats on your mind. :hugs:

Jaimie, when I went in there with all my info (softcups, red raspberry leaf tea, lists of opks, charts, etc etc I thought he thought I was nuts!! But he said alot of women do what I do! Ahaha! I know every specialist is different but I am uber glad he isn't making me wait a little longer! The SA costs $125, my exam and consultation today cost $367 and the IUI was I believe $375-ish (give or take). Clomid is not covered by my precription plan so that may costs me a coupld of dollars ($50-ish). I also have to pay for the HSG (don;t know how much that is) and all. Everything I get done there is completely out of pocket expenses, so it is very hard.

And yes, I am alittle peeved about making an appointment to drop of his specimen! Grrr! :nope: As if they are not pressued enough! Now he'd have to try and make a specimen at the drop of a hat! I'm going to mention it to him and wait until he is ready!


----------



## honeybee28

Im so excited for you Julia, though im sorry it's costing a fair bit of money, totally worth it though!!

Ladies my credit card hurts a bit!!! Just ordered a cbfm with 20 sticks, maca, and preseed lol. 
Im gonna order these shoes too looook ooooh so pretty!! 

https://www.newlook.com/browse/productDetail.jsp?icCategory=cat30004&icProduct=191917579


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Those shoes RAWK honeybee!

The IUI isn't as expensive as I feared! Hope the HSG isn't too expensive.


----------



## honeybee28

They're so cool aren't they!!

What's HSG?

aww i don't think im as fixed as i thought i was. dh is so moody and it's really upsetting me. im trying my best to cheer him up but now i've run out of cheer so we just had a row grrrr.xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi lovely ladies :hugs:

Honeybee love your plan for this cycle and it will work, hope your ok and DH as well :hugs:oh and I just love the shoes they look comfy too! :thumbup:

Jaimie, I figure I need a change and this cycle deffo have instead of being at it like a rabbit till my bits are sore :blush::haha: too much is not good LOL sorry TMI girls! so this cycle its been waaaaay more relaxed so FX. oooh yay on the EWCM Im having loads today as well and watery stuff too, I think Im going to OV tonight! which is perfect timing for BD yesterday morning! I hope so any way as Im just to tired to night and so it poor DH our DD is teething and was up and down all night!

Tryfor, honey Im am so excited for you, all going well you wont have any need for it, but like Jaimie says we will be here for you through your cycle!:hugs: poor Dh and the sample that's annoying!


Moondance hope your ok, we are here when you feel better :hugs:

Tankit it is interesting and I guess you can have to much sex so getting the balance right but having fun is the name of the game!

LuckyD think its more along the lines of if the guy abstains for 10 day then the quality would not be as good! :thumbup:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

So I got caught up on the April Shower's thread and learned that many of us are fun sized - wee! I am 5'1".


----------



## honeybee28

lol fun sized people!! Im 5 foot 6 so a bit larger than fun sized!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie, you can make me a sangria anytime! My sister in law made a punch bowl full for a birthday party last year. It's like a wine spritzer with fresh fruit and fruit juice right?.....I am drinking a mug of sweet tea lemonade spiked with vodka (I bought it this way!). After all these months of not having a drink during ttc I say screw it for this cycle, but now that I come to think of it booze really couldv'e been the reason for my high bl today....hmmph?

Jaimie, IUI prices vary I read online from the average of $200-$300 (mine is a little bit higher) and some pay even $1,000's of dollars (up to $5-$6000). I feel for us being new at IUI (meaning you and I) that we will only pay the smaller amount. I forget what people pay the big bucks though?.....I don't remember.

They were very happy to help me since I got pregnant 6 years ago with dd. Now if I had recently had child (I think within the last 2-3 years) maybe they wouldn't have been so eager to help.

I also brought up the egg donation program and that is something I still may even consider. Even if not for me to help with expenses, it would be a lovely gift to help out a woman who needs my eggs who wants to experience her very own natural pregnancy and childbirth. It's still an option for me.

Honeybee, it gets so frustrating at times during ttc and our significant others. He sounds truly upset and maybe some lovely snuggle time and I love you's are the perfect medicine for you both. :flower: "Ouch!" says the credit card.....lmao
I am not one to wear really high heels but those shoes are pretty and I love light pink! Soooo In!
Niamh, thanks for the well wishes! :flower: I haven't even been able to break the news to him yet!!! "Honey, beside the fact that you must perform a SA asap, I need you to do it at exactly 7:15 am (be late to work) and run it across the opposite side of town by 8am sharp, fill out paperwork and gear up for it again now every month until I am successfully inseminated!!! :rofl:

My poor husband. I love him so much! He is going to go bonkers when he hears of it!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw Julia - I wish your DH could have gone to this appointment with you, so that the doc could explain his role in IUI. I'm SO glad that my DH's doc was the one to tell him that he needed to do a second SA after cutting down on drinking and smoking. Coming from us it just sounds like more coercion but coming from docs it is said with authority! (like cartman from South Park says "you will respect my authoritay!)

Do they do the egg donation program at your clinic? I will definitely look for that here in Tucson if we don't get preggers soon.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> So I got caught up on the April Shower's thread and learned that many of us are fun sized - wee! I am 5'1".

Does that make me King Sized? I'm 5'9"... Not sure I like that!! :rofl:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I know I wanted him to go to the appointment but since they said he didn;t have to come in only to do an SA he went on his merry little way to work!! I will ever so gently explain it to him, if not I will ask our doctor to call him then. I really don't have a choice. 
Yes my clinic does offer the egg donation program BUT you have to meet certain requirements. I fit the age requirement, the non-smoking, physically fit, blah blah blah EXCEPT for my family history of disease. Since I have leukemia (3 relatives) in the family, diabetes (several relatives), high blood pressure, including myself (several) and a case of heart disease and my moms severe bipolar and suicidal nonsense...I am afraid there will go my chances for that....right out the window! No one wants to have a baby that would have these potential risks in the future. The age cutoff is short here 21 years old to 30. Thats it. I am not sure about other places though. If they have a website I would start more egg research!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

SquirrelGirl said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> So I got caught up on the April Shower's thread and learned that many of us are fun sized - wee! I am 5'1".
> 
> Does that make me King Sized? I'm 5'9"... Not sure I like that!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Nope! Thats makes you model material!!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

tryforbaby2 said:


> Well girls and the verdict is:
> 
> First off I am CD10, so this cycle is too late to start treatment. So for now I am going to cross my fingers, use digital opk's and have alot of fun with it!!!
> 
> Next cycle:
> 
> On day three of my full flow period I will start with 50mg of Clomid, for days three, four, five, six and seven. On CD10 I will go for a Hysterosalpingogram (HSG) to check for blockages in my fallopian tubes using dye.
> 
> I will start using opk's on CD11, which they are hoping for me to get a positive on CD11 or CD12. When my opk is positive, I then call the office (if they are closed or if it's a weekend, They will page a physician right away to meet me there!) and go in for Artificial Insemination (also called IUI - Intrauterine Insemination) and draw blood to confirm Ovulation, which also means DH has got to produce a specimen ASAP, take it to get it spun and washed and then I wait an hour then get IUI, lay there for 30 minutes and resume my life.
> 
> So thats it. I am nervous and I have a headache. DH has still got to perform his SA soon, but I don't want to push it! I may just ask him to make an appointment and go there and do it when he can fit it in.
> 
> I asked my RE if I should wait a few more months to ttc and he said "No, you have waited long enough!". He seems like a really nice doctor and his staff is great too. My blood pressure was quite high as well and it was mentioned to me that when I do become pregnant I will have to be monitored (high risk for preclampsyia?). They drew blood today for prolactin levels as my tsh levels came back good. They swabbed for the Chlamydia IgG Antibody as well.
> 
> I also showed him and his staff my opk's from the past 2 cycles and they couldn't believe their eyes either about my surge! They said for me to use a different brand, like digitals, to confirm. My opk's looked positive from CD16-CD16 ast month and the month before from CD16 to CD22, which the biggest surge being CD18, but they need to check why sometimes my surge is so long.
> 
> Anywho, there's my story!

Thanks so much for posting this, Tryfor! :flower: I want to make an RE appointment but have felt too scared for some reason, and this makes me feel better. Happy for you, and happy that you shared at the same time for us girls about to go through th same thing! BTW, just in case they didn't tell you, make sure you take a couple of Advil or something before your HSG. Doesn't last long, but hurts when the dye pushes through. I've read some women had no pain and I'm sure your doc may have mentioned it, but wanted you to be prepared, just in case. 

That sounds like a great plan, and your doc sounds awesome and SO thorough! :thumbup: I wish I lived closer, I'd probably go to the same one. :haha: Can I ask how you found him?


----------



## MyTurnYet

tryforbaby2 said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> So I got caught up on the April Shower's thread and learned that many of us are fun sized - wee! I am 5'1".
> 
> Does that make me King Sized? I'm 5'9"... Not sure I like that!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope! Thats makes you model material!!!Click to expand...

I agree w/ Tryfor. I'm 5'6. That makes me rather average, huh? :dohh:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Tryfor, forgot to mention...had the same problem with DH and SA. Wound up having to make the appointment for him, or I don't think he ever would've gone. :dohh:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, I LOVE those shoes, honey!:happydance:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Coming from us it just sounds like more coercion but coming from docs it is said with authority! (like cartman from South Park says "you will respect my authoritay!)
> 
> .

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LuckyD

Good Morning lovelies,

Well, I knew that when I got on the computer there would be an update from you Julia, so I was straight on here this morning before breakfast to see how it all went! Sounds like your Dr is great, really taking you seriously and taking action straight away - awesome. Hopefully you will get your BFP this cycle and not have to worry about any of it.....but it's good to know that you have a solid plan for next cycle just in case! I'm really pleased for you xx

Honeybee - it's hard to try and cheer someone up when you are feeling low on cheer yourself xx remember that it's ok for you to feel down at times, this TTC business is a rollercoaster for sure, and it's only natural for your emotions to be a bit all over the place at times. Big hugs :hugs: oh, and I like the shoes!

Woohoo on EWCM Jaimie! So funny the things we find ourselves being excited about these days...

Celtic - oh yeah, 10 days makes more sense! Just so many different 'plans' and theories it all gets confusing. I think that next month all plans are going out the window and am just going to BD when we feel like it. I am kind of following SMEP for the second time...but feeling less and less like I want a 'plan' to follow...so we shall see how it goes.

I am definitely fun-size...no idea in feet but about 160cm. I think I posted this somewhere else, but my OH is 6 ft 4 1/2 - it's ridiculous. I have always been out with tall men - you would think I should find someone more average height so it would balance me out - but for some reason I never have.

I don't mind being short so much anymore, but I really used to hate it. I feel that people take me less seriously - especially being blonde, and a woman, and looking younger than my age - I have felt that people have really talked down to me. But as I get older I am getting over these kinds of things a lot more!

Hi Squirrel, MyTurnYet, Anna, Moondance, Tanikit, Ejay, Soph, Mimi..anyone else I haven't mentioned!!


----------



## mimiwc2010

:hi: I'm so glad everyone's doing their best to TTHF!!! Been busy lately so haven't had time to login. Surely you gals have been busier posting! I don't really like responding so much later in the thread, it kinda throws off the ones who've been reading every day. Trying really hard to keep it short but it's near impossible...

First of all....nooooooo Honeybeee, noooooo!!!!! :growlmad: That biiiiaaatch!!!! grrrrrr!!!! Ugh, I really feel it just as if it was me when one of you gets af! :cry: Anyway, really hope tthf is all we need to get our bfps! :hugs: And....:thumbup: for the retail therapy! (learned that one from Julia :winkwink:)

Moon - a biscotti is a double baked dipping cookie. They are freaking awesome with coffee, yum! 

Julia, don't mean to give you pitty, but sorry about all you've had to go through. I know it made you a better person than if everything would've been perfect. I really, really, really hope everything works out for you with the RE. :hugs:

YEY LuckyD!!! So happy about you getting your land! Wish you all the best with that. :thumbup:

Squirrel - I started reading "Food Rules" by Pollan too, I couldn't find In Defense of food when I wanted to buy it at Target (I'm very impatient). We've also started Maca this month, but we're not feeling what we're supposed to. Maybe it's the brand!? :shrug: Or, does it take a while to have an effect? What brand are you guys using?

My fav funny movie is Wedding Crashers...I just love it! "...you sand-bagging son of a bitch!" :rofl: I'm going to have to watch super troopers, have never heard of that one. I'm watching Dirty Dancing now, Swaze was so freaking HOT! I was so sad when he passed (I know, off-topic).

Jaimie - I'm down for the skype session too! We have to take this TTHF to the next level! :D I make a mean sangria too, we should swap recipes :drunk:. And yey for mucus! We LOOOOVE mucus! :haha:

Niamh, thanks for the info! Wonder if that's why it's not working for us eventhough we're timing everything right...we've probably been depleting his sperm too early. I've read both stories, so now I don't know if I should so SMEP, or this, or not even plan it...:shrug: (oh oh...I feel the stress level about TTC increasing :nope:)

Soph, I love your DH's theory about fertility most. What a smart-ass! :haha:

Wow SG...didn't imagine you being so tall! I guess because squirrels are so tiny. :haha:

I just previewed my post and it looks like a someone threw up a whole bunch of smilies on the screen! :wacko:

:hug:


----------



## LuckyD

Mimi, you make me laugh so much. First, I love your description-thingy above your picture 'WTF...TTHF!' That is truly awesome.
Secondly - 'it looks like someone threw up a whole bunch of smilies on the screen' - hilarious! Thanks for making me smile :flower:

I havent seen Wedding Crashers, but it has Jane Seymour in it doesn't it? This is my one 'famous story' - and actually it's not all that exciting - but when I was 18 I was staying with my Dad's ex-girlfriend in LA, and she was the costume designer for 'Dr Quinn, Medicine Woman' (remember that?). Anyway, we got to be extras on the show and meet Jane and everyone, plus we also got to house-sit Jane's house in Malibu for the weekend - it was pretty awesome! Last year when we went on our US trip we stayed in LA again and got to go to the house again - it's pretty nice!


----------



## mimiwc2010

Lucky - I'm glad I make you smile. After reading your fabulous stories, I understand why your screen name is Lucky! You are just one very lucky woman! I need to rub off of ya to see if I get some of that luck.

And yes, Jane is in that movie...and she's hillarious too! "Kitty cat". You HAVE to watch it. I bought the dvd cuz that movie just makes me laugh so hard I lose by breath, every single time. Especially the flag football part. It's a classic!


----------



## honeybee28

i love wedding crashers its so funny!!!

i feel a little better today. still a bit needy and insecure but i'll be ok in a couple of days.

yessss love retail therapy!!!!! Maybe there would be less wars if people shopped more?! 

my best friend at work is having her last day before she does on maternity leave, she'll be off for 9 months im sooooo gonna miss her. so tonight we're all gonna go out for drinks and dinner yey.

Lucky - i have the blonde thing too. it annoys me sometimes, sometimes i like it!! funny though, i imagined you being brunette for some reason!!


----------



## honeybee28

julia, ya know that the average couple has like a 20-25% chance of conceiving each month or something? What are the chances of conceiving with IUI (is that what its called?)? I'm guessing a lot lot higher!? you know i love my statistics lol!!!xx


----------



## Annamumof2

i'm 5`6ish lol


----------



## Annamumof2

i have spotting again, backache, feel tired, sick and rather not myself yet again i have pains but not sure if there period pains soooooo i am just waiting on her to show up now damn witch not being here when i needed her.

anyway i will try to keep you posted if i don't decied to fall asleep lol


OOOHHHH and today if you look above my bloody ticker grrrr


----------



## Annamumof2

okay getting to about 50% sure i have come on now but will keep an eye out


----------



## tryforbaby2

MyTurnYet said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls and the verdict is:
> 
> First off I am CD10, so this cycle is too late to start treatment. So for now I am going to cross my fingers, use digital opk's and have alot of fun with it!!!
> 
> Next cycle:
> 
> On day three of my full flow period I will start with 50mg of Clomid, for days three, four, five, six and seven. On CD10 I will go for a Hysterosalpingogram (HSG) to check for blockages in my fallopian tubes using dye.
> 
> I will start using opk's on CD11, which they are hoping for me to get a positive on CD11 or CD12. When my opk is positive, I then call the office (if they are closed or if it's a weekend, They will page a physician right away to meet me there!) and go in for Artificial Insemination (also called IUI - Intrauterine Insemination) and draw blood to confirm Ovulation, which also means DH has got to produce a specimen ASAP, take it to get it spun and washed and then I wait an hour then get IUI, lay there for 30 minutes and resume my life.
> 
> So thats it. I am nervous and I have a headache. DH has still got to perform his SA soon, but I don't want to push it! I may just ask him to make an appointment and go there and do it when he can fit it in.
> 
> I asked my RE if I should wait a few more months to ttc and he said "No, you have waited long enough!". He seems like a really nice doctor and his staff is great too. My blood pressure was quite high as well and it was mentioned to me that when I do become pregnant I will have to be monitored (high risk for preclampsyia?). They drew blood today for prolactin levels as my tsh levels came back good. They swabbed for the Chlamydia IgG Antibody as well.
> 
> I also showed him and his staff my opk's from the past 2 cycles and they couldn't believe their eyes either about my surge! They said for me to use a different brand, like digitals, to confirm. My opk's looked positive from CD16-CD16 ast month and the month before from CD16 to CD22, which the biggest surge being CD18, but they need to check why sometimes my surge is so long.
> 
> Anywho, there's my story!
> 
> Thanks so much for posting this, Tryfor! :flower: I want to make an RE appointment but have felt too scared for some reason, and this makes me feel better. Happy for you, and happy that you shared at the same time for us girls about to go through th same thing! BTW, just in case they didn't tell you, make sure you take a couple of Advil or something before your HSG. Doesn't last long, but hurts when the dye pushes through. I've read some women had no pain and I'm sure your doc may have mentioned it, but wanted you to be prepared, just in case.
> 
> That sounds like a great plan, and your doc sounds awesome and SO thorough! :thumbup: I wish I lived closer, I'd probably go to the same one. :haha: Can I ask how you found him?Click to expand...

Your welcome! And yes he did tellme to take a few before coming in for it. I got a patient folder to carry with me with my what to do's and what not to do's. My spelling and spacing may be off a little because 'dumbass' that I am, I spilt iced tea on my computer last night! What a frickin night mare!!! I amso lucky dh didn't kill me!!! I am just praying now that I didn't sccrew up my computer!!! Buttons are sticky still even after I took themoff and cleaned them!
I was referred to him by my OBGYN in February after my Pap test she pulled mein her office for a discussion and said there was nothing they can do for me and then referred me to this specialist.


----------



## Tanikit

Tryfor its great you can get help like this - it sounds like you have a great doctor.

Anna sorry you are still going through this - while a BFP would be nice, I imagine that getting AF now will also be a relief.

Honeybee I agree - yay for retail therapy.

Getting to the end of the 2ww now and so TTHF is getting mixed with getting a bit obsessive about TTC. 10dpo I had some more spotting today (7 and 10dpo) I still have a lot of creamy CM, have been tired and had some back ache. 

I'm not working this weekend which I am very pleased about. I ordered a homeschooling curriculum for my DD and we have been having fun reading to her and doing activities - need to take her to work with me again this afternoon though so that could be interesting (she's exhausted)


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> julia, ya know that the average couple has like a 20-25% chance of conceiving each month or something? What are the chances of conceiving with IUI (is that what its called?)? I'm guessing a lot lot higher!? you know i love my statistics lol!!!xx

I am going to pull out my folder right now......I know clomid increases your chances of conceiving twins by 8-10%, and with my family history that would be interesting! Well I don't see anything statistic wise, but I think I remember reading somewhere that the statistics are about the same as bd'ing anyway. I think there are more concerned with DH's sprem and possible blockages/delayed release of my egg, and thats maybe why they suggested this so fast. :shrug: I am relaxing this month with BD, we haven't BD'd in about 4 days now!!! Too late for himto do SA (withhold for 2-3 days) so I will have to bd tonight if I want him to do his SA soon.

LuckyD, Thanks!!! Are you excited about your land that is finallyall yours to enjoy?.....:cloud9:

Hmmm..Michelle, you must be Italian or married to an Italian if you are 'making' biscotti?.....I am not a cookie/desert fan, I like my food! ahaha But I make tons of deserts just to show up my sister in law who makes lousy deserts!!! ahaha What about Dane Cook? Hmmm? lol The movie "My best friends girlfriend" Is so freackin funny (and also is not a movie suitable for any child under the age of 18 and no one who is offended by crude humor!).....My dh finds it hysterical!! That and "Grandma's Boy!" lmao

Jaimie, my father LOVED south park!!! He quoted it all the time!!! ahaha You are too funny! :hugs:

Anna, maybe your body is finally figuring out what she wants it to do!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> Tryfor its great you can get help like this - it sounds like you have a great doctor.
> 
> Anna sorry you are still going through this - while a BFP would be nice, I imagine that getting AF now will also be a relief.
> 
> Honeybee I agree - yay for retail therapy.
> 
> Getting to the end of the 2ww now and so TTHF is getting mixed with getting a bit obsessive about TTC. 10dpo I had some more spotting today (7 and 10dpo) I still have a lot of creamy CM, have been tired and had some back ache.
> 
> I'm not working this weekend which I am very pleased about. I ordered a homeschooling curriculum for my DD and we have been having fun reading to her and doing activities - need to take her to work with me again this afternoon though so that could be interesting (she's exhausted)

anything will do me hun as long as i can know where i am going


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> julia, ya know that the average couple has like a 20-25% chance of conceiving each month or something? What are the chances of conceiving with IUI (is that what its called?)? I'm guessing a lot lot higher!? you know i love my statistics lol!!!xx
> 
> I am going to pull out my folder right now......I know clomid increases your chances of conceiving twins by 8-10%, and with my family history that would be interesting! Well I don't see anything statistic wise, but I think I remember reading somewhere that the statistics are about the same as bd'ing anyway. I think there are more concerned with DH's sprem and possible blockages/delayed release of my egg, and thats maybe why they suggested this so fast. :shrug: I am relaxing this month with BD, we haven't BD'd in about 4 days now!!! Too late for himto do SA (withhold for 2-3 days) so I will have to bd tonight if I want him to do his SA soon.
> 
> LuckyD, Thanks!!! Are you excited about your land that is finallyall yours to enjoy?.....:cloud9:
> 
> Hmmm..Michelle, you must be Italian or married to an Italian if you are 'making' biscotti?.....I am not a cookie/desert fan, I like my food! ahaha But I make tons of deserts just to show up my sister in law who makes lousy deserts!!! ahaha What about Dane Cook? Hmmm? lol The movie "My best friends girlfriend" Is so freackin funny (and also is not a movie suitable for any child under the age of 18 and no one who is offended by crude humor!).....My dh finds it hysterical!! That and "Grandma's Boy!" lmao
> 
> Jaimie, my father LOVED south park!!! He quoted it all the time!!! ahaha You are too funny! :hugs:
> 
> Anna, maybe your body is finally figuring out what she wants it to do!!!Click to expand...

lol yeah that i think as well and its officaly telling me i shouldnt get pregnant i guess as 9 months going on 10 months trying and i am still not sure if i do ovulate


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Tanikit - your spotting looks spot on for IB - do you usually spot during the 2ww? I suspect that I will have the same issue during my 1ww - where the fun turns to obsessive ss and escalating expectations. Hang in there hon!

LuckyD - How on earth did your Dad get hooked up with an LA costume designer? And that is a totally rad story. I did some costume work for a couple of different theaters and just ADORED it.

I'm pretty sure I ov'd yesterday but won't know for sure till I get two more days of temp rises. Had just a slight rise this morning. It was MUCH better for us doing it every other day this time. I found myself getting a little antsy wanting to get as much BDing in as possible - but then I would remember previous cycles where I had really pushed to DTD every day and we would both end up sore (someone else said how doing it too much hurts their naughty bits and yes, it really does!) and even more aggravated at the end of the cycle when it didn't work.

So Mimi - I totally hear what you are saying about not knowing which strategy to follow. FF says that if you are both healthy and there are no known issues, doing it as much as possible is the way to go. But the male fertility sites I've checked say only to do it every other day as most men can't re-stock in less than 48 hours. I think the SMEP is a good middle road approach, but I wouldn't get bent out of shape if you can't follow it perfectly. 

That is another reason why I like TTHF so much, it reminds you to chillax and not get too regimented about anything.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Yay for O time Jaimie!!! :dance: Isn't your DH's next anaylsis coming up? I have a question. When he went for his first SA did you refrain from sex for at least 48 hours and under 72 hours? I was told the results wouldnotbe accurate unless he drew a specimen between 2 and 3 days from last ejaculate. Sorry girls about TMI but it's a thought/question? 

LuckyD, I remember Dr Quinn the medicine woman!!! I didn't watch it but I remember seeing it come on television!

Girls this is so frustrating that my keyboard keeps getting stuck! I keep having to reread my posts and try to fix them!

Off to tumbling very soon with dd!!

anna, did she make her full appearance yet?


----------



## mimiwc2010

Julia - I'm not italian, I'm puertorican. I just love good food no matter what country it comes from! 

Jaimie - Iget what u say. But, if I were to try to "save" the spermies and hold off on bd 3 days before ov, then that really isn't SMEP. In any case, I think we'll be steering away from SMEP. It was too much pressure with his crazy schedule too, and we don't have the highest sex drive, so we def can't have that if TTHF!

Hopefully, it will eventually work out for all of us, no matter what we try! :)


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Yay for O time Jaimie!!! :dance: Isn't your DH's next anaylsis coming up? I have a question. When he went for his first SA did you refrain from sex for at least 48 hours and under 72 hours? I was told the results wouldnotbe accurate unless he drew a specimen between 2 and 3 days from last ejaculate. Sorry girls about TMI but it's a thought/question?
> 
> LuckyD, I remember Dr Quinn the medicine woman!!! I didn't watch it but I remember seeing it come on television!
> 
> Girls this is so frustrating that my keyboard keeps getting stuck! I keep having to reread my posts and try to fix them!
> 
> Off to tumbling very soon with dd!!
> 
> anna, did she make her full appearance yet?

nope nothing and i talk to a nurse on facebook and she said it sounds like im pregnant also soooo i am not sure what to think


----------



## CelticNiamh

I had a post all ready to go and labtop pulled a sicke on me GRRR:wacko:

Im rushing not to get dinner sorted for us so please exuse the half aresed attempt at replying! 

Jaimie me toooo, I even said to DH no more doing it every day I aint doing sore bits any more :haha:

Girls I will have to come back and reply got to run!


----------



## Tanikit

Jaimie there have been people who have had sex every day for a year before - I wonder how they didn't get sore? I know I couldn't do that - and they weren't BDing either!

Anna when last did you do a pregnancy test? I guess it is still possible that you are pregnant - so frustrating - its like you are stuck in limbo wondering what is going on for ages.

I am wondering if AF will be early this month - I am having signs like it may begin, but also signs that it is not about to start - I guess more wait and see - sigh. I will be very upset if my luteal phase is short.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Julia - so I had a little issue with the SA last month - my DH wanted to do it right after my ov window. His doc neglected to tell him anything about abstaining, but I knew he was supposed to because I over surf the internets. We talked about it (i.e. got into a little tiff about it) and he called the lab to see what they said about abstaining before hand. They told him it wasn't really necessary. So his doc and the lab are clearly CRAP because I think you really should abstain for 3 days before hand - that is what a good male fertility site I was on the other day said (https://www.malefertility.md/infertility-faqs.html)

BUT - I really didn't want to give up trying last month so he only abstained for about 36 hours. I regret that now because his sample was relatively small and the motility number was only 40%, so we both worry that we got a bad result from all the BDing we did in the days leading up to his sample. So I would really follow that 3 day guideline hon - you don't want to have any reason to doubt the results. And if I were your DH I would politely remind the lab to process the sample ASAP after he drops it off. In fact I would ask when they expect to process it. That stuff can't just sit around forever, ya know? Hee.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Michelle, hehe! Sorry!!! lmao 

Jaimie, I was thinking that myself when you had the SA done, I wasn't going to mention anything but I thought to myself "I wonder if thats the reason for a lower count?" I will take your advise! Thanks! :winkwink: I plan on attcking him tonight (4 days without BD'ing!) and then maybe sometime soon he can do his SA. It's already thursday, so I may be out of luck until during O time anyhow. 

Have any of you used the digital opks? If so did you like them?

Sorry girls I am trying not to type somuch since I spilled tea on the flippin computer yesterday!


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> Jaimie there have been people who have had sex every day for a year before - I wonder how they didn't get sore? I know I couldn't do that - and they weren't BDing either!
> 
> Anna when last did you do a pregnancy test? I guess it is still possible that you are pregnant - so frustrating - its like you are stuck in limbo wondering what is going on for ages.
> 
> I am wondering if AF will be early this month - I am having signs like it may begin, but also signs that it is not about to start - I guess more wait and see - sigh. I will be very upset if my luteal phase is short.

ummmmmm i cant remember now few days ago or something


----------



## CelticNiamh

Honeybee how are you doing hun :hugs:

Tankit just checked out your chart, I have the same spotting and I'm positive I'm ovulating now or have done already. I had a Sharp twinge in my left side yesterday loads of EWCM all the signs any way, it was very little and I nearly missed it I was trying to check my Cervix LOL wiped after as although its not very EW cm it still very watery or something :shrug: was yours red mine was! although I'm wondering did I catch my self with my nail but dont think I did I mean I notice that!

LuckyD yea 10 days would be to long, every other day I think is what I'm trying!may be less is really more in this case LOL :thumbup::flower:

Anna has the spotting stopped, what your plan you must be sick of limbo land now :hugs:

Jaimie you are so funny :hugs: I used to watch south park could be very funny at times LOL OOOh Jaimie I think the BD would have effected his sample and I would have prob been the same as I would have wanted to keep trying as well! so I say (are you having another one done) the next one will be much better! how is he finding all the supplements! :flower:

Tryfor, I was thinking of you today and was trying to get a male outlook on performing for SA. My DH said if that's what he needed to do, he do it.. he then very cheekily said as long as I could help!! :haha::rofl: you have some time now! Let hope A he only needs to do it once :thumbup: or failing that B twice and your Pregnant!! FX

Moondance :hugs: hope your back with us soon and feeling better:hugs:

Hello to every one else I know I have missed some replies, sorry about that


----------



## Ejay

Hiya Ladies

just trying to catch up, although when it gets to typing a reply I have forgotton what I wanted to reply to or say.

Anna - got fingers crossed for you.

As for the fun sized descriptions, guess I am in the pint sized category, although as my Grandad used to say "they don't make diamonds as big as bricks" Being short has never realy bothered me, at work apparantly I can be quite scary, which is an advantage in my line of work....

OH is out tonight and I was out working late last night did't get home till midnight, BDing has gone out the window and so has SMEP this month. Trying to recite the TTHF mantra and not get too worried about it.

anyone every studied the body language of a liar - I am watching the primeministerial debate wondering if you can tell who is more honest


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ejay I feeling the same this evening, a lot to keep up with although I wouldn't change it LOL, think I need to take notes as I am reading :haha: I was feeling the same there was one or two nights were it just did not happen and I worried a bit but I don't know instead of really freaking I didn't and it happened the next day.


----------



## Ejay

CelticNiamh - yep trying to keep that attitude, getting stressed about these things realy can't help


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey ladies - no worries about not replying to everything everyone says. I know some days get hectic on here.

Celtic - thanks for asking about DH and our SA experience. I understand it is quite typical to do more than one as the results can be so varied. His doc told him to drink more water and take better vitamins, cut back on alcohol and smoking. He isn't a regular smoker but he does partake from time to time. We are both fairly regular drinkers though :drunk: He has been a champ on all fronts - no caffeine, only a few drinks a week, no smoking, loads of water, and good vitamins. In fact, he is doing way better about the caffeine and alcohol than I am! So we are re-testing at the end of June, three months after the last results. It takes three months for those changes to make a difference.

Ejay - nice to hear from you! Sorry the BDing isn't quite where you'd like it to be, but some months are just like that. I love your Grandpa's saying! That is choice!

We were watching the BBC news last night about Brown's big gaff with the microphone. Probably shouldn't call nice little old ladies bigots, even if it is true!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hey ladies - no worries about not replying to everything everyone says. I know some days get hectic on here.
> 
> Celtic - thanks for asking about DH and our SA experience. I understand it is quite typical to do more than one as the results can be so varied. His doc told him to drink more water and take better vitamins, cut back on alcohol and smoking. He isn't a regular smoker but he does partake from time to time. We are both fairly regular drinkers though :drunk: He has been a champ on all fronts - no caffeine, only a few drinks a week, no smoking, loads of water, and good vitamins. In fact, he is doing way better about the caffeine and alcohol than I am! So we are re-testing at the end of June, three months after the last results. It takes three months for those changes to make a difference.
> 
> Ejay - nice to hear from you! Sorry the BDing isn't quite where you'd like it to be, but some months are just like that. I love your Grandpa's saying! That is choice!
> 
> We were watching the BBC news last night about Brown's big gaff with the microphone. Probably shouldn't call nice little old ladies bigots, even if it is true!

Heres hoping you get your BFP way before June, fair play to DH don't you love it when they get on board, but ma it so not fair how they can find things easier LOL.

Yep Gordon Brown is all over the news,guess he is only human after all what a time to be heard though right before the elections! you should hear what our lot say, sooo bad they call our Tanisite she would be Mary Coughlan and they call her sweary Mary she has foot in mouth disease so bad LOL.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit said:


> Tryfor its great you can get help like this - it sounds like you have a great doctor.
> 
> Anna sorry you are still going through this - while a BFP would be nice, I imagine that getting AF now will also be a relief.
> 
> Honeybee I agree - yay for retail therapy.
> 
> Getting to the end of the 2ww now and so TTHF is getting mixed with getting a bit obsessive about TTC. 10dpo I had some more spotting today (7 and 10dpo) I still have a lot of creamy CM, have been tired and had some back ache.
> 
> I'm not working this weekend which I am very pleased about. I ordered a homeschooling curriculum for my DD and we have been having fun reading to her and doing activities - need to take her to work with me again this afternoon though so that could be interesting (she's exhausted)

Tanikit do you always get spotting before AF? I was doing a bit of reading on line as with getting the spotting today, I do remember having it in my late teens early 20's but none that I ever noticed again. but saw this https://www.beyondfertility.com/art238.htm Im just wondering and prob waaaaay wrong but may be low progesterone may be??? may be worth a while getting levels checked now may be I'm way off and I apologise in advance if I am :hugs::flower:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mimiwc2010 said:


> Squirrel - I started reading "Food Rules" by Pollan too, I couldn't find In Defense of food when I wanted to buy it at Target (I'm very impatient). We've also started Maca this month, but we're not feeling what we're supposed to. Maybe it's the brand!? :shrug: Or, does it take a while to have an effect? What brand are you guys using?
> 
> My fav funny movie is Wedding Crashers...I just love it! "...you sand-bagging son of a bitch!" :rofl: I'm going to have to watch super troopers, have never heard of that one. I'm watching Dirty Dancing now, Swaze was so freaking HOT! I was so sad when he passed (I know, off-topic).
> 
> Wow SG...didn't imagine you being so tall! I guess because squirrels are so tiny. :haha:

The brand is SolarRay, got it at the health food store. I was taking the max dose for the first few days and have since backed off after hearing it could keep you from sleeping very well (I wasn't noticing a problem with that though). So I"m not so crazy OMG thinking about it all the time! Still more than I had. I do wonder if some of that is the mental 'placebo effect' too.... But either way, I'm liking the Maca! :thumbup:

Are they built for speed or comfort? What'd you do with them? Motor boat? You play the motor boat? You motor boatin' son of a bitch! :nope:

Yeah, it's always interesting to see pictures or meet people after you've talked to them for a while. People never look how I imagine! :)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

tryforbaby2 said:


> Have any of you used the digital opks? If so did you like them?

I used digital opks last month as a confirmation of the regular OPKs. Digitals are far too expensive for me use every time. But I'd pee in a cup, test with the regular OPK, then if I thought it was positive, or close, I'd use the digital with the same sample. 

I was also using the CBFM for the first month, and found it was very accurate in comparison to the OPK/digiOPK! This month, just using the CBFM and will use the digi on the day I get the first peak to confirm.

I love the digitals, I just don't understand why they have to be so freakin' expensive!! :shrug:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

SquirrelGirl said:


> Are they built for speed or comfort? What'd you do with them? Motor boat? You play the motor boat? You motor boatin' son of a bitch! :nope:

Is this a quote from Wedding Crashers? If not it is by far the most random and hilarious thing I've ever read on bnb!


----------



## LuckyD

Good morning everyone!

Is a horrible windy rainy day here, but I have the day to myself so I am just gonna chill out and enjoy the bad weather!

Honeybee - I guess I am more of a browny-blonde now! Used to be really blonde but as I have got older my hair has got darker..now it's just kind of a boring in-between nothing colour!

Hope you get some answers soon Anna.

Julia - on no, iced tea on the computer! how annoying! Yes, we are excited about the land...papers are being signed on Monday - so there will be a celebration happening Monday night for sure! Ha ha, yeah Dr Quinn wasn't the 'coolest' of shows...but it was still fun to be part of it!

Tanikit - yeah I totally understand why things might be getting a bit more obsessive..I always tell myself I am not going to symptom spot and will just relax, but by the end of the 2WW it's really hard! Good luck xx are you going to test soon?

Jaimie - my Dad's ex was working in NZ. Both my parents (and myself for 15 years) work in the theatre. How cool that you have done costume work! And didn't you do some acting too? The theatre is awesome. Great that the every other day BDing is working out for you so well...it's so much more relaxed isn't it, I like it too.

Hey Mimi, I agree - I think we might not do SMEP next month either...I like the BDing every other day, but at the same time I am not sure that having a 'plan' is the best way for us....

Celtic - hurrah for Oing! Sometimes people get a little bit of blood around O don't they? It's meant to be a very good sign of fertility.

Hey Ejay - aw, I love your Grandads saying! Don't worry about not following SMEP...it seems that most of the people that got their BFP on that thread didn't even follow the plan properly, so I wouldn't worry xx


I almost lost the TTHF mantra last night...my OH was very tired from work and we attempted a BD and things were going well...and they they weren't. He just kind of lost momentum (poor thing, can't believe I'm writing this!). I felt myself getting all stressed and upset about it....but then he was super stressed too, saying 'but we have to have sex tonight' and 'I'm sorry, I feel like a failure'. I just thought to myself that this is not helping anyone. I tried to get my feelings under control and let it go, and told him that there was no pressure, if it doesn't happen it doesn't happen. Well, it ended up happening and it was great! 

Poor boy, I think he feels the pressure as much as me. 

CD14 and I am still waiting to get a positive OPK...it's boring.

What are some ways that we can still TTHF during the 2WW? That's the bit I am worried about! I need some strategies....


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Are they built for speed or comfort? What'd you do with them? Motor boat? You play the motor boat? You motor boatin' son of a bitch! :nope:
> 
> Is this a quote from Wedding Crashers? If not it is by far the most random and hilarious thing I've ever read on bnb!Click to expand...

Ha ha, I am assuming it is a Wedding Crashers quote...but I would love it if it wasn't - just SquirrelGirl expressing herself!


----------



## honeybee28

hellooooo everyone. ive had too much vino and i should be asleep but im waiting for dh to get home lol

julia, i use digi opks. i love them but wish they were cheaper. my cbfm was dispatched today so i should get that tomorrow/sat yey!!!

hope you're all ok.xxxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Are they built for speed or comfort? What'd you do with them? Motor boat? You play the motor boat? You motor boatin' son of a bitch! :nope:
> 
> Is this a quote from Wedding Crashers? If not it is by far the most random and hilarious thing I've ever read on bnb!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha, I am assuming it is a Wedding Crashers quote...but I would love it if it wasn't - just SquirrelGirl expressing herself!Click to expand...

:rofl: Yes, sorry to break it to you, it is indeed a quote from Wedding Crashers! :rofl:


----------



## mimiwc2010

Squirrel - I bought some Nature's path or something like that. I wish they'd be working a lot better. Today, I woke up thinking about it, but it maybe that we haven't really bd'ed since last ov time. DH says he doesn't really feel it either. Maybe we should up the dose or something. 



SquirrelGirl said:


> Are they built for speed or comfort? What'd you do with them? Motor boat? You play the motor boat? You motor boatin' son of a bitch! :nope:

brrrrr (motorboat) :rofl: I messed that up, I though it was "you sand bagging son of a bitch" I'm telling you girls, if you haven't seen Wedding Crashers, watch it! Here's that clip for the ones who haven't watched it...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBtN1i3O4fY&feature=related

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

LOVE IT!


----------



## mimiwc2010

YEY for the monitor honeybee!!! You'll love it, and it def increases the fun factor!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks girls who use the digi opk's! I was recommended to use them,a fertility monitor or the doctor's brand of opks (and trust me the doctors brand is way more expensive than the digi's - 9 tests for $50!!!).I am going to buy the digi's soon (maybe tomorrow or over the weekend) and then maybe for next month I'll get the CBFM.

LuckyD, Thatmakes me want to cry about your dh. Alot of men aren't that sensitive over ttc. Mine is a hardass! I am glad you tthf method with him worked out to your advantage!! :winkwink: Congrats on signing the papers on monday and have fun partying it up!!! Such a huge accomplishment!!!
Jaimie, that is indeed a wedding crashers quote from Vince Vaughn to Owen Wilson!!! Lmao!!! (I love vince vaughn!!! lmao) along with my secret crush - mark harmon! lmao Why did I think DH was gettinghis SA done again in 6 weeks??? Goofy girl I am! :wacko:
Honeybee, Yessss for the CBFM!!! Let me know how much you love it!!!
Niamh, I wantto help DH but the onlything I can do is hold it or strut for him!!!! Thats it!! No lube, no sex, no saliva, NO NOTHING!!! All manual, all by hand! Boooo! No wonder he is going to put up a fight!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

mimiwc2010 said:


> Squirrel - I bought some Nature's path or something like that. I wish they'd be working a lot better. Today, I woke up thinking about it, but it maybe that we haven't really bd'ed since last ov time. DH says he doesn't really feel it either. Maybe we should up the dose or something.
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Are they built for speed or comfort? What'd you do with them? Motor boat? You play the motor boat? You motor boatin' son of a bitch! :nope:
> 
> brrrrr (motorboat) :rofl: I messed that up, I though it was "you sand bagging son of a bitch" I'm telling you girls, if you haven't seen Wedding Crashers, watch it! Here's that clip for the ones who haven't watched it...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBtN1i3O4fY&feature=related
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> LOVE IT!Click to expand...

Duuuhhh! :dohh: Just seeing this now!!! I watched the movie at least a dozen times so I knew who said what but I just realized you posted a clip!!! ahaha!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mimiwc2010 said:


> I messed that up, I though it was "you sand bagging son of a bitch"

I think he might have said that at a different part of the movie too... hmm, going to have to watch it again.


----------



## Moondance

I hope everyone is doing what the thread says and tryin to have fun...
I have about 3 pages of catching up to do because I've not been online in 2 and a half days!!!!

I've been having a disastrous week... Was sposed to go to DP's on Wednesday, but he called to say no, not this week, as his son was staying another week. That was okay, that was fine... BECAUSE... Tuesday night, started having unbearable pain in my upper left wisdom tooth. Spent the entire night sobbing, unable to sleep, was so out of it. As soon as the telephone hotline was open in the A.M I phoned and got a dental appointment and then went immediately to the chemist for painkillers which I almost overdosed on trying to knock myself out before I had to go to dentist. As soon as I went into the dentist, told her what happened, she took one look then had me in another room awaiting extraction it was THAT bad.
Because of the pain I hadn't eaten, and I still hadn't really slept, so as soon as they injected me with the anaesthetic my very empty body reacted and I started weeping and trembling. The nurse made me drink some fizzy drink because of low blood sugars. Then they did the extraction. Because I had taken so much aspirin the night before (useless for sore tooth, but I had to try SOMETHING), my blood was really thinned out and I bled like a mofo. Went through about 15 little gauze squares, they wouldn't let me leave the office til the bleeding slowed down.
Finally, got home, spat out my gauze thing, and lay down and conked out.

Woke up at about midnight with a splitting headache. Tried to eat something and take some Panamax, which seemed to work. Went back to bed coz still felt really out of it and kinda spazzy, went right back to sleep.
Woke up at 7:30am with head pounding BAD... like, MIGRAINE bad. Went into kitchen with eyes all squinty, walking into things coz the light hurt my eyes so bad. Got my painkillers, chugged them into my mouth and three seconds later was in the toilet throwing up. I must have swallowed an awful lot of blood after my tooth extraction, because there was a tonne of little clotty bits of blood in my vomit. 
Two hours later.... sick again, and every single time my stomach contracted to be sick, it was like someone was stabbing me in the guts with a knife.
And another two hours later, sick again, this time with some bubbly yellow bile that hurt even more coming up. I kept trying to drink water, but it would come right back up.
So migraine headache, no way to take painkillers, throwing up, what a fun day.
Not to mention I was running hot and cold all day. I would be laying in bed then I would start shaking from being so cold. So I'd pull my blankets up over me and within 5 minutes, be sweating like crazy, so I'd throw off one blanket and go back to shaking from being cold.
Was in bed all day with a cold facewasher over my eyes which did very little. When my stomach finally settled down, I got into taking Panamax Elixer for the pain (it didn't help much, but that didn't stop me dosing myself every 4 hours hoping it would help).

It's now Friday.... am still somewhat headachey, and have really really bad diarrhoea from the flipping Panamax. UGH!


----------



## mimiwc2010

I am so sorry Moon, hope you feel better soon and DP can come take care of you! :hugs:


----------



## LuckyD

Julia - I know, he is a sensitive thing. Sometimes can be a bit of a worrier and over-thinker - as can I - so we need to try and balance each other out a bit! 

Moondance - poor you! Sounds like you have had a shocker of a few days. That is really crappy :hugs: hope you keep feeling better!

Mimi - love your new picture - reminds me of me and my OH - i have a tilted uterus so we try to BD doggy-style! (ok, now I've given you all a visual I am sure you didn't need - sorry!).

I think I might rent Wedding Crashers this weekend!


----------



## mimiwc2010

Lucky, my DH is sensitive to all this TTC too, he says he feels the pressure. I know it's also hard for him to hear AF has gotten every month. That's what we're here for, to support each other.

Like my new avatar? I had it in my iphoto database and just had to upload it. It reminds me of the last few days of SMEP! :haha:


----------



## LuckyD

mimiwc2010 said:


> Lucky, my DH is sensitive to all this TTC too, he says he feels the pressure. I know it's also hard for him to hear AF has gotten every month. That's what we're here for, to support each other.
> 
> Like my new avatar? I had it in my iphoto database and just had to upload it. It reminds me of the last few days of SMEP! :haha:

Ha ha, totally! I think it was Titi that coined the phrase 'Speed SMEP' for the last BD session? Too funny!

Yeah, for the first three months my OH was all 'it will happen, don't worry' etc...but now that it has been taking longer he gets really disappointed as well every time AF arrives.


----------



## Moondance

mimiwc2010 said:


> Like my new avatar? I had it in my iphoto database and just had to upload it. It reminds me of the last few days of SMEP! :haha:

I freaking LOVE it. I LOLed when I saw it.
Much cooler than the scary lips cow!


----------



## LuckyD

Aw, I liked the smiley cow! Go the cows!


----------



## Tanikit

CeliticNiamh I only get one day of spotting before AF arrives - and it is close to light flow - I often wonder if I shouldn't say it is just light flow - so I know its AF - I never think its implantation. I have never had spotting at 10dpo unless it is followed by AF and there is no sign of AF today. I am going to see a gynae on 12 May though so will definitely ask if I am not pregnant. I actually never had spotting until after I had my first child. My chart is not updating for some reason - I have asked FF but they say it is fine and it is not!

Jaimie I also hope you have your BFP way before June, but its great your DH is doing what he should.

Ejay as everyone says - it only takes once to get pregnant so don't worry too much about SMEP - worry makes things worse and I am sure you have done enough. 

How many of you are using opk's. I have wondered about them a lot but they cost a fortune here (well I think so) so I have never bothered.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tryfor give you a giggle any way, might help DP or lighten the mood for the whole TTHF :flower:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w-Rhd8x6WU&feature=related

mimiwc brilliant I will have to watch that film again some parts were so funny, I love when they feed the horrible boyfriend eyedrops poor sod LOL. oh and Deadly picture I had to have a second look LOL :thumbup::thumbup:

Moondance you poor thing, hope you are recovering well :hugs::hugs:

LuckyD great that you got BD in and I bet you both felt better after :flower: It better be O yesterday or at least today . Im afraid of a repeat of last month were I O late as I was reading it can prevent pregnancy or increases chance of CS. FX but its looking good I think! 

Tanikit when you say light flow does it land on the pants or is it only there when you wipe. spotting is were its only there when you wipe I think! does that normaly happen spotting then nothing might be a good sign FX when do you plan to test, how are you feeling your self :hugs: 


I havent managed to BD the last two nights so hope Ive done enough now and I hope I get another rise tomorrow and not my temps playing tricks and moving my OV to CD17 again if that happens I will be out I think LOL not going to stress over it what will be will be. might start my plan for next cycle if that happens so I will be willing AF to come so I can start again and might get OPKs this cycle as well to help, I wanna see tow lnes Boo hoo :haha:


----------



## Ejay

Thanks Tanikit - seem to be struggling a bit this month, work has been a bit stressfull and I am feeling a little scared of another month of TTC followed by BFN.

CelticNiamh - I read the article about spotting that you posted, thanks. Last month I had some spotting that lasted a day about 2 days before AF arrived, and before christmas I was having some spotting for the first couple of days before AF arrived. This has only realy started happening in the last 12 months or so. I am beginning to wonder if progesterone is the problem. Gotta get OH registered at the Docs and then I think we will both go in for a check up.

Thanks eveyone, this is the only place I can talk about such things. OH and I haven't told anyone that we are TTC, good job realy as we are on cycle 8.


----------



## Ejay

Ooo forgot to say, so far this month had no sign of CM but this morning appearance of EWCM, am CD 11 today (I think) so guess I am getting near O day.


----------



## Annamumof2

Well girls sadly CD 1 today and in some pain now


----------



## Ejay

so sorry Anna:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

its odd though as it was a red then its gone light, and almost gone and i had inajestion this morning lol


----------



## Tanikit

Anna sorry AF got you - hopefully next cycle will be an easier and more predictable one and hopefully you will get your BFP. Spoil yourself today and hope you feel better soon.

Celtic the day before Af arrives there is a lot when I wipe though it doesn't always end up on a pad. The spotting I had at 10dpo was really a tiny amount and also brownish whereas before AF is always very red and often with clots (sorry TMI) The other difference is that this spotting was accompained by creamy CM which is never the case when its a day before AF.

11dpo and I have yellowish creamy CM. I am tired a lot though that is normal for this time of my cycle. I am feeling excited - like it could be positive but at the same time I don't want to get my hopes up and then get a BFN. I will only test at 13dpo - last pregnancy I only got a very faint line at 13dpo which was darker only by 16dpo so I'd rather wait. I also feel like I have wasted enough money on BFNs in the last 7 months. The one sign that I am relying on right now is that my mood is very good which it almost never is this late in the 2ww - could be the TTHF, but last time I got pregnant it was the ONE sign (that and feeling light headed at 13dpo) that told me I was pregnant - so Fx I stay happy :)

Ejay sounds positive - when do you normally ovulate? Good luck and hope this is your month.

Celtic hope your ovualtion behaves this month and that you can also get pregnant with a girl (though I'm sure you would be happy with either) I only BDed on the day of ovulation to be honest so that says I should get pregnant with a boy - wonder how accurate that is? Off to watch YouTube for a laugh.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tanikit, I LOVE your happy mood! I hope everything goes wonderfully foryou today! I love great moods! Fingers crossed for you! Let us know when you do test!! :dust:

Niamh, Thanks for the video clip! After he had that 'milking the prostate' performed,he wanted it with his girlfriends! Ahaha I'd be a little creeped out if my DH acked that way when he got off!!! :rofl:

Sorry Anna BUT at least you can move on to a new cycle. :hugs:

Moondance :hugs: feel better sweetie! Sounds awful!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Pssst! By the way I forgot to mention, I had my prolactin levels also drawn the other day at my RE's office and they came back normal! I don't know why they tested for it, as I am not lactating, but hey oh well!


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Pssst! By the way I forgot to mention, I had my prolactin levels also drawn the other day at my RE's office and they came back normal! I don't know why they tested for it, as I am not lactating, but hey oh well!

Hey hun, I wonder would high levels hinder ovulation or something! as when your breastfeeding that can happen! so may be some people have that problem I rember I study something on that when I was doing my beauty course we had to know all about hormones and the glands and I think high prolactin can be a cause of a tumor on the pituatry gland HMMM . Im going to google now to find out :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryfor I found something this site should be very useful loads of great information :thumbup:

Looks like high levels can indicate a problem ovulating so it would mean further investigating, as your levels are perfect no problem for you :thumbup: and I love when I remember something from all the study I did ,yay!:happydance: high levels can indicate a problem with the pituitary gland which can lead to other problems esp with Thyroid ! aren't I a swat LOL:haha:

here is the link https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

Tankit I hope my body behaves as well, might get some BD action in today for fun and just In case, at this stage I don't care what I have just a baby would be nice :thumbup:Hmmm oooh I feeling very hopeful for you :flower:

Ejay I know what you mean I have told no one either:hugs: forewarned is fore armed and at least if you are informed you can ask the doctor to help and get that BFP quicker that of course IF you need it :flower:

Anna sorry to hear AF arrived :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

CelticNiamh said:


> tryfor I found something this site should be very useful loads of great information :thumbup:
> 
> Looks like high levels can indicate a problem ovulating so it would mean further investigating, as your levels are perfect no problem for you :thumbup: and I love when I remember something from all the study I did ,yay!:happydance: high levels can indicate a problem with the pituitary gland which can lead to other problems esp with Thyroid ! aren't I a swat LOL:haha:
> 
> here is the link https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html
> 
> Tankit I hope my body behaves as well, might get some BD action in today for fun and just In case, at this stage I don't care what I have just a baby would be nice :thumbup:Hmmm oooh I feeling very hopeful for you :flower:
> 
> Ejay I know what you mean I have told no one either:hugs: forewarned is fore armed and at least if you are informed you can ask the doctor to help and get that BFP quicker that of course IF you need it :flower:
> 
> Anna sorry to hear AF arrived :hugs:

Thanks for the link! You are quite the knowledgable lady! :winkwink:
I amoff to exchange some pants and take dd and the baby girl I watch to the mall to window shop then outside for a walk as the weather today is finally going to be nice again!!! Enjoy your days girls!


----------



## Annamumof2

oh well least i know where i stand now lol, just got to think when period finishes start having sex every other day and that is it lol


----------



## Tanikit

That was a long cycle Anna - almost twice usual length - maybe your one ovary got lazy last month and decided to have a holiday. Hopefully it will get back in the game this month and get your cycles back to normal if that is the case. Hope you feel better soon.

Celtic thanks for all the information - did read the one on spotting and will certainly ask if I am not pregnant this month. I did have one month where I spotted for two days prior to AF (seems spotting for days is the problem) and that was the month I had a shortened luteal phase (only 9 days) which is another indication of low progesterone. Since then though my cycles have been fine. Its amazing how much there is to know about ttc.

I was thinking recently about one of us getting a BFP - I think I'd miss whoever left to head off to first trimester and if it was me I'd also miss everyone so really hoping we all move over together (and preferably sooner rather than later)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tryfor na just a nerd :haha: no seriously I read A Lot!!! when I am interested in something I find out all I can about it! I remember been asked if I was a nurse when I asked question about my MC. have a good day :hugs:

Tankit I know I feel the same, I don't want to move on with out you all, there is so much to be aware of TTC esp when its taken longer than we like. boo hoo

I want us all to move together even Ness misses us all :flower:


----------



## Tanikit

Well I am now spotting bright red and that is NOT a good sign at all - maybe AF is going to be early after all. In some ways it won't be too bad because then I will be seeing the gynae right before ovulation instead of a few days before, but still I will be disappointed. Just hope the spotting doesn't go on long if AF is on its way.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

*LuckyD* &#8211; I&#8217;ve totally given my DH performance anxiety with the BD schedule!! I did that a couple of cycles ago and swore to never to it again &#8211; that really sucks for them. He had never experienced that before and it really upset him. Definite big fat congrats on your little patch of earth &#8211; owning land in NZ seems like such a slice of heaven!

Here is my idea for TTHF in the nerve wracking 2ww &#8211; as everyone passes their ov date they have to share their most embarrassing story. That should give us plenty to laugh about for a few days at least! I&#8217;m pretty sure I ov&#8217;d a couple of days ago so I&#8217;ll post mine later today&#8230;I figure we talk about cm and BDing, why not just lay it all out on the table?!

*Mimi* &#8211; thanks for the clip, that is pretty friggin&#8217; funny. Your profile pic is hilarious too - some sort of wacky Asian lube emergency! I love how ads in other countries are so different than our own. We are such prudes when it comes to TV!

Aw *TryFor* &#8211; I really hope the SA and IUI donation aren&#8217;t as hard for your DH as you fear they will be. My DH handled the SA and even the news about having to re-test MUCH better than I feared he would. I found that taking it all in stride myself really helped him be more relaxed about it. If that doesn't work, just tell him to BUCK UP BUTTERCUP!

Goodness gracious *Moondance*! That really sucks about your wisdom tooth. Did they say anything about taking out the rest of them? I had all of mine pulled at once, but it was scheduled well before they gave me any trouble. I really love your siggy video &#8211; you are quite talented! I thought of you when I saw the video on here: https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/ scroll down to #769 &#8220;YouTube Ovulates: Ovulation Celebration&#8221;. Ok, so just as a warning, that 999 reasons blog mentions the &#8220;I&#8221; word, but remember, we are just pregnancy challenged not the &#8220;I&#8221; word!!!

*Tanikit* &#8211; I only used opk&#8217;s for a couple of cycles &#8211; that was back when I was on cycle 5 or so of ttc. Oh the good old days! Once I started charting that confirmed my average ov date so I didn&#8217;t feel the need to keep doing them. Definitely FX&#8217;d that your mood stays elevated : )

*Ejay* &#8211; I totally know what you are saying about not knowing if you can face another cycle. Have you had your hormone levels tested? I know you aren&#8217;t keen on the docs but I hope you find a good one and that getting checked out goes smoothly.

*Anna* &#8211; definitely hope your next cycle is more predictable and shorter!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit Oh no :hugs: hun:cry:


I have a pain now im my left side, feels a little like presure as well I get this some times really bad or mild around OV but when ever I do get it I always get AF so really thinking already that AF will come this cycle :shrug:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Celtic - that is probably mittleschmertz or ovulation pains, don't you think? I got them pretty bad this month. It just means that your follicle has released your eggy, it doesn't mean that AF will show! Hopefully you DH's swimmers will crack your egg this time and AF won't show!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Celtic - that is probably mittleschmertz or ovulation pains, don't you think? I got them pretty bad this month. It just means that your follicle has released your eggy, it doesn't mean that AF will show! Hopefully you DH's swimmers will crack your egg this time and AF won't show!

it could be, but its effecting sorry now TMI my bowels its mild so far but some times I get this and Im bits pain goes down through me.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

That happens to me too hon - sometimes I wonder if that is normal but from everything I've read it is nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Ejay

Thanks Jamie, just gotta pluck up the courage to go.

have said to OH if he registers for the docs then we will go and see the doc together. That way at least I will have someone to hold my hand


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> That happens to me too hon - sometimes I wonder if that is normal but from everything I've read it is nothing to be concerned about.

*
Warning way TMI in this post*, 
I have to say Im a little concerned, as its quite painful its even painful you know when you sit on the loo to wee the pain goes right across my tummy and same for bowls. I do have mild IBS so wonder if its setting it off. first time in a few months I have OV from left side though. Im still doubtfull though as I remember the month I concieved DD thinking I didnt notice the pain at all !!! may be Im over thinking or worring LOL must stop!!!


EDIT 

Oh my god Im scarlet, just broke wind and pain has eased PML hahah just the norm OV pain I guess after all yay


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Glad you are feeling better Celtic!

Hope going to the docs isn't as bad as you fear Tanikit, and I really hope you get some good advice and feel like you are being heard and helped!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Glad you are feeling better Celtic!
> 
> Hope going to the docs isn't as bad as you fear Tanikit, and I really hope you get some good advice and feel like you are being heard and helped!

Thanks :thumbup: how afre you feeling no funny jokes for us tonight!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Tee hee - I don't have any good jokes personally but I am trying to decide on my most embarrassing story to share to tthf and take our minds off the 2ww. That video link I posted a couple of pages back is definitely good for a laugh, as well as the blog I found it on.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

oh my good golly niamh - you are the joker today starting the prostate milking discussion on this thread and the april showers thread!!! hilarious!


----------



## LuckyD

Good Morning! How are all the TTHF-ers today?

I am on CD15 and really hoping that I will see a positive OPK today...but I don't think I will, think I will O CD18 like last month...grrr. I guess that gives me a bit more time to think of my embarrassing story - great idea Jaimie! 

Celtic - that video is so disturbing! but funny at the same time. Why does Seann William Scott always play the same kind of characters? Glad your tummy is feeling better :haha:

Anna - so sorry that AF arrived :hugs::hugs: I guess at least something has happened? Hope next cycle is a lot smoother for you

Hi Julia :hi: sounds like a nice day you have planned - enjoy the sunshine!

Oh Tanikit, fingers crossed that this is NOT AF arriving :hugs:

Ejay - you and your OH going to the Dr together sounds like a great plan - then you can support each other. Yay for the ewcm!

I know what you are saying Tanikit, I have been thinking about what if someone gets a BFP as well - I will be SO happy for them but will definitely miss them! Whoever does needs to start a pregnancy journal so we can still see how they are doing! What I REALLY want is for everyone to get their BFPs and move on together. That could happen, right?


----------



## MyTurnYet

mimiwc2010 said:


> Squirrel - I bought some Nature's path or something like that. I wish they'd be working a lot better. Today, I woke up thinking about it, but it maybe that we haven't really bd'ed since last ov time. DH says he doesn't really feel it either. Maybe we should up the dose or something.
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Are they built for speed or comfort? What'd you do with them? Motor boat? You play the motor boat? You motor boatin' son of a bitch! :nope:
> 
> brrrrr (motorboat) :rofl: I messed that up, I though it was "you sand bagging son of a bitch" I'm telling you girls, if you haven't seen Wedding Crashers, watch it! Here's that clip for the ones who haven't watched it...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBtN1i3O4fY&feature=related
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> LOVE IT!Click to expand...

Ahhhhh!!!! LOVE Wedding Crashers! :rofl: :rofl: 

Mimi, did you get capsules or powedered Maca? I got the powered kind from Navitas. I've been putting it in my tea and smoothies...definitely feel like it gives me more energy, but jury is still out on :sex: I would say I'm slightly more interested than usual :haha: Hoping if I pick up the dose or after a week or two goes by or something, it'll get even better.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hey Julia - so I had a little issue with the SA last month - my DH wanted to do it right after my ov window. His doc neglected to tell him anything about abstaining, but I knew he was supposed to because I over surf the internets. We talked about it (i.e. got into a little tiff about it) and he called the lab to see what they said about abstaining before hand. They told him it wasn't really necessary. So his doc and the lab are clearly CRAP because I think you really should abstain for 3 days before hand - that is what a good male fertility site I was on the other day said (https://www.malefertility.md/infertility-faqs.html)
> 
> BUT - I really didn't want to give up trying last month so he only abstained for about 36 hours. I regret that now because his sample was relatively small and the motility number was only 40%, so we both worry that we got a bad result from all the BDing we did in the days leading up to his sample. So I would really follow that 3 day guideline hon - you don't want to have any reason to doubt the results. And if I were your DH I would politely remind the lab to process the sample ASAP after he drops it off. In fact I would ask when they expect to process it. That stuff can't just sit around forever, ya know? Hee.


This totally happened to me, too...we BD'd the day before DH's test (even though, I knew better) and the volume was very low...so my OB sent him to a urologist (which turned out to be unnecessary), who repeated the test, and it was fine the second time. :haha: Moral of the story...abstain before the test.


----------



## MyTurnYet

tryforbaby2 said:


> Your welcome! And yes he did tellme to take a few before coming in for it. I got a patient folder to carry with me with my what to do's and what not to do's. My spelling and spacing may be off a little because 'dumbass' that I am, I spilt iced tea on my computer last night! What a frickin night mare!!! I amso lucky dh didn't kill me!!! I am just praying now that I didn't sccrew up my computer!!! Buttons are sticky still even after I took themoff and cleaned them!
> I was referred to him by my OBGYN in February after my Pap test she pulled mein her office for a discussion and said there was nothing they can do for me and then referred me to this specialist.

WOw, he really does sound like a great doctor! I wish I could go to him! If nothing happens this cycle, I think I'll call my OB and get a referral to someone in my area. You're totally giving me hope and courage. :flower:

Sorry to hear about your keyboard! Sounds like something I'd do, too. :blush:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

MyTurnYet said:


> This totally happened to me, too...we BD'd the day before DH's test (even though, I knew better) and the volume was very low...so my OB sent him to a urologist (which turned out to be unnecessary), who repeated the test, and it was fine the second time. :haha: Moral of the story...abstain before the test.

:dohh: My DH's volume was super low too! But everything else was normal except for motility. Is it wrong for me to secretly be happy that his SA was slightly off because it is making him drink less? :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie thought we needed another giggle LOL na I would be happy to if it reduced my DH to drink less. but I say the next SA will be great:flower:

LuckyD I hope you do see one, have to wait a while to find out now :thumbup:

I think my chart is going to drive me mad this month LOL my temp does not look like I have ovulated, yet I'm positive I have I have had all the signs any way. I'm wondering if the heating being turned off in our room and it was cold last night effect it, or the fact I was awake in bed a while before I remembered to take it whoops! my temp was way to low this morning! it felt wrong. FF said it may be my thermometer :shrug: plus if any thing the two glasses of wine should have had the opposite effect may be! I was up very late last night as well :shrug: what do you think girls, may be im wrong !


----------



## honeybee28

hey ladies!!
no jaimie i would be the exact same as you!! My dh drinks way too much. he said to me the other day he wants to get a SA anaysis done, a bit of me hopes that they tell him to drink less lol!! Does that make me a horrid wife? other than drinking less, what else has he been told to do to improve his spermies?

Squirrel/niamh/jill/mimi - how much maca are you taking? i got mine in the post today, not too sure what to start on!

What's the most fun thing everyone is doing this weekend? i have quite a lot of fun planned. today we're going to watch the rugby, we've got corporate hospitality so we get free food and drink and get to meet the players (I LOVE rugby men lol!!) Tomorrow my dh is playing rugby so im gonna go shopping with my best friend. then tomorrow night dh is taking me out to dinner to celebrate one year since he proposed to me YEEEEEY for fun!!!

hope you're all well ladies.xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi Honeybee:flower: I havent started takeing it yet, still waiting for it to come but as far as i know just follow the instructions on the bottle is it two in the morning and two in the afternoon, advoid taking it late in the evening incase it keeps you up! on less of course you have lplans to stay up and need to energy! :winkwink::winkwink: ( I have taken MACA before though )


----------



## honeybee28

ok cool, thanks niamh. how are you? What CD are you on? Who's next to test on here?


----------



## Annamumof2

well she is defently here now heavy and in pain today


----------



## Tanikit

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and having some fun.

Anna hope you feel better soon - take some pain killers, have a warm bath and relax. 

Honeybee sounds like a good weekend - we took DD out to a fete this morning and she had fun riding the horses and jumping in the jumping castle. They also had a puppet show which she enjoyed - it was about child protection (a big thing in this country at the moment with the Soccer World Cup about to start) It was quite scary hearing them tell toddlers things we only learnt at 8-9 years of age, but she did it in a very easy to understand way - not sure how much my DD got out of it (she loved the puppets) but we won't let her out of our sight ever at this age.

Well 12dpo today and I have some slight brown spotting after the red spotting last night. I had bad cramps last night but very little today. Celtic you may be right and it may be low progesterone with AF on the way. I'd still like to hope that its implantation but I have my doubts now (its been 3 days of spotting now) If AF is coming I hope she hurries up.

Celtic I can't see temps on your chart after CD5 - am wondering if this is my computer giving issues as it took til yestetday to get my own chart sorted out. If it just one temp then I'd ignore it - could be any number of reasons.


----------



## honeybee28

aww tanikit i hope that it's not af. i suffer with spotting between periods all the time - i havent looked into it though. could it be a problem?
the fete sounds so fun, i love jumping castles im so jealous of the kids i want to go on one!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend and having some fun.
> 
> Anna hope you feel better soon - take some pain killers, have a warm bath and relax.
> 
> Honeybee sounds like a good weekend - we took DD out to a fete this morning and she had fun riding the horses and jumping in the jumping castle. They also had a puppet show which she enjoyed - it was about child protection (a big thing in this country at the moment with the Soccer World Cup about to start) It was quite scary hearing them tell toddlers things we only learnt at 8-9 years of age, but she did it in a very easy to understand way - not sure how much my DD got out of it (she loved the puppets) but we won't let her out of our sight ever at this age.
> 
> Well 12dpo today and I have some slight brown spotting after the red spotting last night. I had bad cramps last night but very little today. Celtic you may be right and it may be low progesterone with AF on the way. I'd still like to hope that its implantation but I have my doubts now (its been 3 days of spotting now) If AF is coming I hope she hurries up.
> 
> Celtic I can't see temps on your chart after CD5 - am wondering if this is my computer giving issues as it took til yestetday to get my own chart sorted out. If it just one temp then I'd ignore it - could be any number of reasons.

yeah i took a bath yesterday just wish the bleeding will get slower so then we can start again


----------



## SquirrelGirl

honeybee28 said:


> hey ladies!!
> 
> 
> Squirrel/niamh/jill/mimi - how much maca are you taking? i got mine in the post today, not too sure what to start on!
> 
> What's the most fun thing everyone is doing this weekend? i have quite a lot of fun planned. today we're going to watch the rugby, we've got corporate hospitality so we get free food and drink and get to meet the players (I LOVE rugby men lol!!) Tomorrow my dh is playing rugby so im gonna go shopping with my best friend. then tomorrow night dh is taking me out to dinner to celebrate one year since he proposed to me YEEEEEY for fun!!!
> 
> hope you're all well ladies.xxx

I started by taking the max dose on the bottle. Loved it, no issues at all. Backed it down to the lowest dose on the bottle after reading it might keep me up at night, even though I wasn't having that problem at all. But then I wasn't feeling as "RRAAAAARRRR" as I was. :haha: So I just started taking the max dose again and.... :happydance: 

My plans for the weekend are to get DH to help with some home improvement projects. There are several little things I want to get done, but he likes to spend all his time outside. So I've asked him to please help me. Also we are going to go furniture shopping. We want a new leather couch and chair, and a new entertainment stand for the TV. :happydance:


----------



## Moondance

Hi all!
Cycle Day 10 today, some slight confusion from me, as I have what appears to be EWCM earlier today, but its not anywhere near my ovuation time, but I'm ignoring it... 
Keep being really out of it and kind of depressed... but I think its just that my sleeping patterns are off.... that and I haven't seen DP for 3 weeks, and I haven't seen my horse in what.... 6 weeks now? Can't sleep at nights, so I have been sleeping during the day, and its thrown my body off whack, so I'm depressed a little bit.
My dog is sleeping on my pillow right now! Grrr!


----------



## Tanikit

Moondance sorry you are feeling down - when will you get to see your horse again? SOunds like you need two pillows :)

Squirrel glad the maca is working. My DH and brother in law got our gate working better today (still not totally fixed but at least it slides better now so less effort for me) - definitely get DH working :)

Well I spotted a bit of brown today after last nights red spotting, but nothing since. I really do not know what my body is up to this cycle. I have had some cramping today but more backache and I am bloated and gassy too. I may test tomorrow if there is no more spotting or bleeding.


----------



## Moondance

2:39 in the morning.... still awake.... still can't sleep...
darnit.

I wish I had more to occupy me, physically, during the day. It's just, where I live, I can't go anywhere (no licence) and we're a small town, so there isn't exactly a lot to do. My dad consists of looking after the chickens and collecting eggs... wow, big excitement.
I really hope I get to see DP this week.

I think part of the problem is that I'm one of those people, when someone text messages me, I text back immediately, and my phone goes everywhere with me and I always check it for missed calls or messages so I can get back to people right away. DP is NOT one of those people, so I can text him, and he half the time forgets his phone even exists, or forgets that its on silent, so he won't get his messages for hours and hours and so you're left hanging after messaging him. Not on purpose, he just isn't the way I am with my phone.
But me with my Borderline Personality, I take it as "rejection" when its not... I mean, not consciously, coz I know he's just him and he's not a phone obsessed message freak like me, but like, some place inside my head feels funky about it and rejected.
Meh, I'm talking out my bum right now.

My brother is having a party... ever since I met DP I have said to myself "no more alcohol", and then sometimes I want to go party and drink myself to a drunken stupor, I think of DP and don't do it... So then I feel a bit like I'm missing out coz of him, when its not him making any rules, its me! So why should I feel like I'm missing out??
Very peculiar, my brother came into the house about an hour ago, walked in, scared the cat, she came pelting into my room. He stands in my doorway, makes some strange hand gesture then walks off, ten seconds later he's back, makes the same hand gesture and then walks out of the house completely. Meanwhile, my dogs didn't notice. Normally, when he shows up, my little dog Emmy is the first to let you know because she hates him. 5 minutes AFTER he'd gone, Emmy went ballistic as though he was still there, despite me watching him walk away and go back to his house down the back.
WEIRD!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tanikit said:


> Moondance sorry you are feeling down - when will you get to see your horse again? SOunds like you need two pillows :)
> 
> Squirrel glad the maca is working. My DH and brother in law got our gate working better today (still not totally fixed but at least it slides better now so less effort for me) - definitely get DH working :)
> 
> Well I spotted a bit of brown today after last nights red spotting, but nothing since. I really do not know what my body is up to this cycle. I have had some cramping today but more backache and I am bloated and gassy too. I may test tomorrow if there is no more spotting or bleeding.

Have you taken a test yet? I hope the bloatedness goes away and that af really doesn't show.

:hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

No haven't tested yet - will test tomorrow morning I think. Hows getting ready to ovulate - not too much longer now - remember to have fun!


----------



## Ejay

Hiya all, feeling a little more chilled out today, went over to my friends to see her new foal born today, she is soo cute.

Tommorow OH and I are out for the day the Monday we are meeting up with some friends for a BBQ.

Getting near O day, but just trying to chill out and not get too worried about BDing at the right times etc


----------



## LuckyD

Hey everyone! :flower:

MyTurnYet - you are thinking of going to see someone if nothing happens next cycle? Do you mind if I ask what cycle you are on? Just wondering when people are deciding to do this - does everyone wait until at least 12 months? Or sooner? Hopefully you won't need to explore this option! :flower:

No Jaimie - that's not wrong! Hope you are doing well xx Hey, still waiting for that embarrassing story...

Celtic - I wish I could help, but as I dont' chart I don't understand all the temperature stuff! I have read posts by other people though saying to listen to your body first and foremost....if you are positive you have O'd, you probably have xx 

Honeybee - you would fit in well in NZ - people LOVE rugby here! Sounds like an awesome weekend! Congrats on your one-year-since-proposal anniversary!

Tanikit - that also sounds like a great weekend! Yeah, kids are made so much more aware of things that when we were young. I think it's a good thing, education around this kind of stuff is important - but it makes me so sad that it is necessary. Does the Soccer World Cup have a big influence over Child Protection issues? Sorry that you are having some confusing spotting - but good luck for testing tomorrow! Will be checking here asap to see how it goes xx

Sorry you are in pain Anna - hope it feels better soon!

Squirrel - you are such a good advertisement for Maca - every time I read your posts I think I'm gonna have to buy some! Have fun shopping!

Hey Moondance - sorry that you are feeling crappy at the moment :hugs: what's up with your brother? Hope you are ok x

Hey Ejay - how cute, a little foal! Sounds like a nice weekend. Oh, and I like your new avatar! Where was that taken?

Hi everyone else!!!

CD16 for me....waiting for my positive OPK...last month my LP was 11 days so I don't want it to get any shorter!

Well, I had my fun last night - me and my OH went out to a really nice restaurant down the road - not exactly cheap, but it was really lovely to go out on a 'date' - we haven't done that much since moving up the coast, there aren't exactly a lot of nice restaurants where we live now, plus we are trying to not spend money...so it was nice to have a night out. Had a lovely glass of wine, yummy food plus a piece of lemon cheesecake for dessert - delicious! And then we came home and watched......Wedding Crashers! You guys talked me into it. It was fun - we were in the mood for a silly comedy so that fit the bill.

Today my poor old OH is unwell...which is unfortunate as if I get a positive OPK I'm going to want to drag him into the bedroom...we shall see!

I have my embarrassing story all ready to tell..just waiting to O.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hi Girls! Well since my stupid ice tea all over computer incident the other day, I have been having a hard time typing!!! I typed a really long post this morning to everyone, then babyandbump disappeared on me for awhile. Kept saying it couldn't find the site! I was so mad I just logged off for the day! 

Luckyd, sounds like a really nice night out with hubby. I hope you guys had a really nice time! And remember to try and have fun with O'ing this cycle. I hope your DH feels better!!! :flower:

Moondance, I hope you and DP can make some plans ot see each other soon. No one likes to feel lonely. Us girls are here for you to vent to. Try and get some rest tonight. :hugs:

Jaimie, I am trying to think of a really embarassing story. I'll have to get back to you on that!!! Ooooooh wait! I got one! I was 17 and DH was 19 (he he!!! I am giggling already!!) Well no one was home at his house, just him and I. We went at it sex:) as young ones in love do, and when we were done he went to the bathroom and I layed there stark naked on top of the covers. Since we were so young we wouldve been at it again 20 minutes later!!! he he! Well, needless to say while he was in the bathroom, my Mother In Law just opened the bedroom door to say hi to us and there I was, Butt naked in her teenage sons room!!! I thought I was going to die! She got so embarrassed she shut the door, and didn't mention it again! I lied and made up a story that I was getting my bathing suit on to go in the pool, and she said, Ok!!! (I knew she didn't believe it!!!) Lmao :rofl:

Or how about when my, then 4 year old DD, got us kicked out of a dollar store?! We were in line and it was a busy busy day (since christmas was approaching) and she was getting fidgety. I was unloading my small basket of gift boxes and tissue paper onto the cashiers conveyor belt and WHAM!, you hear something fly over your head. My DD had kicked a kick ball in the air and hit an elderly woman right in the face!!! I payed as quick as I could and a manager came up to me and asked me kindly to leave!!! I was mortifed!!!

:rofl:

I probably have got a ton of them, I just have to think of them! 

By the way girls, I am slightly confused. I normally O CD18 and get AF 14 days later making me have a 32 day cycle. Anywho, I started my digitalopk's this morning with second morning urine and it had a smiley face!! Am I Oing early? I can't find the exact mIU for the Clearblue digital to see why it came up that way, but it sure is frustrating me! I am going to takeanother tomorrow maybe after the second morning urine and see what it says.I looked at the blue linesinside (I know they say not to) but I wonder which is the control and which is the test?....Frustrating!!!
Tanikit, yes I should be gearing up to O suring this upcoming week but I have a feeling I just may be O'ing now?....:shrug:

Jill, where abouts on the east coast are you???


----------



## LuckyD

Oh My God, Julia - I am laughing so much at your stories! How embarrassing about your MIL - especially when you are 17! I could probably laugh it off now, but at 17 I would have been mortified!! And you DD with the ball - well, I am sure it wasn't funny at the time, but definitely made me giggle!

I don't know anything about the digital OPKs sorry...good idea to take another one tomorrow and see what it says. I guess it is possible you are Oing earlier than you thought? You going to BD anyway?


----------



## Annamumof2

damn period is hurting me at the moment took parasetamol and painkillers and still hurts grrr


----------



## Tanikit

Julia your stories were so funny - thanks for sharing :)

Anna sorry AF is hurting - really hope it settles down soon.

13dpo today and I tested BFN so am losing hope - guess AF will turn up tomorrow or on Tuesday. I don't have signs today yet that it is on its way though which is weird. We are off to a get together for Moms and Tots and to have lunch so I better go and make a salad. Hope everyone enjoys the last of the weekend.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Morning ladies.... not much to report here, stiillllllllllllllllllllll waiting to O.... Today was CD15 on my CBFM, and last month I O'd on CD17.... I'm ready to get the party started here!!! I've been unofficially trying to do every three days rather than every two, just so we don't get too tired before the peak days. 

Well, we went shopping yesterday for new furniture, and while we found a couch we really liked, it didn't come in any other color than black. We want dark brown leather, and black would definitely not go well in our house. So that was a bit disappointing. So I guess we'll have to drive to another town and check out the furniture stores there. But on the bright side, OH did help install a light over my desk, so now I'll be able to see when I'm paying bills and balancing the checkbook! You have no idea how long I've had that light waiting to be installed. He had to put in a box in the wall and run the wiring, otherwise, I would have done it myself.... Today I'm doing a bit of painting (gotta get that in before the TWW!)... I guess I'm trying to "nest" as much as possible before I get too tired when I'm knocked up! My OH doesn't share the sense of urgency....

Well, I'd better get to the painting and weekend cleaning. Hope you all have a great fun-filled day!!!! :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

LuckyD, yes I have lived quite an eventful life! My DD is a smartass just like her daddy and mommy (great sense of humor!) and she is what I like to call a 16 year old rebellious teenager trapped in a 5 year old body! :rofl: 

Squirrel, have fun this weekend with your 'nesting'! Andmen take forever to do something in theirown house but if mommy called or someone else to do something, they would do it in a jiffy!! Ahhh Men, lmao!

I took a digitalopk this morning with second morning urine and it was negative (just a circle). So I am wondering if I O'd super early or if the test was positive because was urine was too concentrated. :shrug: If it was positive I only BD'd CD11 and CD13 (last night). But oh well I guess, tthf! 

You are very welcome tanikit! :af: Keep the witch away!

Anna, feel better! AF sucks, we know!!! :flower:

Ejay, have fun with O time!


----------



## Annamumof2

i'm having to bath every day its horrible


----------



## honeybee28

julia, did you just get a positive digi for one day? i normally get them for at least 2, and i know soph gets them for 3. i use fmu for them as it's easier with work and that......

went to rugby yesterday, all the players were in the bar after.. oh my days i was in heaven!!! LuckyD, you have Dan Carter don't you? he's my 3rd fav rugby man in the world!! lol.

hope you ladies are well. i went to go shopping with my bff but ended up in the bar with her instead ooops. lol.xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

anyone know how to slow a period down? 3day and this is annoying me now


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Tanikit - I know you mentioned that your temps weren't showing up on FF, right? Cause I just had a peek at your chart to see if your temps were reflecting your BFN. Are your temps dropping hon? Definitely hope not and that you are one of those gals that don't see a BFP for a few days after your missed period!!

LuckyD - that sounds like a really nice night out. We watched Fantastic Mr. Fox last night and LOVED it! That was one of my favorite children's stories as a kid. I love everything I've read by Roald Dahl.

TryFor - is that your bump from your DD? I like that pic! Thanks for the two fer on your story - it is fitting cause you are trying for your second! Hee.

Ok, I've been debating whether or not to post this but it was my idea so I am going to share my truly most embarrassing story evah - 

I got kicked out of college two weeks before exams during my freshman year :shock:

By all outwards appearances, I had been the picture of a good girl. I had very good grades in High School and got into this college on a scholarship. I was a late bloomer in terms of partying, compared to most of my friends, but by my senior year in High School I caught up and could drink and smoke pot with the best of 'em. During orientation we had been told that these activities were strictly forbidden but I didn't take them seriously. I had finally moved away from home and there wasn't much that was going to curb my enthusiasm for partying! Sooo - my room mate hated me from day one because I met her while wearing a grateful dead tie dye. She and her super nerdy pals were determined to kick out all the pot heads from our dorm. Her best friend was roomies with another pot head and got him kicked out a month or so into the semester. Unbeknownst to me, I was their next target. She found my stash in the desk drawer where I hid it inside a cassette tape case (anyone remember cassette tapes?!) She told our residence assistant. When I got back from class one day the RA and some administrator were waiting for me in my room. They made me open the drawer and pull out the tape with my minuscule stash (you couldn't have even gotten a buzz off it!) Well that was it - they scheduled a "hearing" which was really just an excuse to interrogate all my friends. After the hearing they asked me to withdraw from my classes and leave. I was mortified - remember, to all outward appearances I was a goody two shoes and I had never gotten in trouble for anything this bad in my life. It took me a good year or so to get over it - I transferred to a state school and ended up in a much better program academically than I had been in. It all worked out for the best, but damn! I thought my life was over for a few months! Things are like that when you are 18 / 19 - seems so devastating but in the end it put my life in a better direction. If I had had to spend 4 years in that stuck up, straight laced school I wouldn't have known what I was missing :happydance: :drunk: :thumbup:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh, and squirrel girl - hope you find the furniture you want! I just got a new living room set a few months ago and i love it! We are going to have to hire an electrician to get all the lights installed that we need - can you believe the house I bought only has overhead lighting in the kitchen and dining room?! Every other room's switch controls one outlet for a lamp, that is it! We need fans in the living room and a couple of bedrooms, so we are gonna have to bite the bullet someday and get that taken care of.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Shoot - I gotta tell honeybee a funny story - I dated a guy that lived in the "rugby house" at the state school I ended up at. Those dudes were INSANE! One of the initiation rituals onto the team was shaving eachother's balls. Ha! This one guy partied so hard that the night before graduation he and his friends decided it would be a good idea to throw beer bottles against a wall and break them. They were being so rowdy that the police got called and had the building inspector CONDEM THE HOUSE because of all the broken glass. So my boyfriend's parents showed up the next day to find a condemnation notice on the front door! It was not a good start to his graduation day...


----------



## honeybee28

ahaha jaimie i love your stories!!!! i think that stories like that are what make us. I've got plenty to tell but im only cd5, and i dont have to spill till after ov right?

for all of you that know of english rugy players, i saw danny cipriani in the bar after the London Wasps game last night, omg, he is soooo hott in real life lol.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: My DH's volume was super low too! But everything else was normal except for motility. Is it wrong for me to secretly be happy that his SA was slightly off because it is making him drink less? :haha:
> 
> This cracked me up. :rofl: I was actually hoping the doc would tell my DH to drink less. :haha: I've definitely cut back, but he hasn't. Although, last night went to a party and I got SOOOO drunk! It's so gorgeous out today, and I feel like I ruined my day being hung over. :sad1: I'm too old for this!Click to expand...


----------



## MyTurnYet

LuckyD said:


> Hey everyone! :flower:
> 
> MyTurnYet - you are thinking of going to see someone if nothing happens next cycle? Do you mind if I ask what cycle you are on? Just wondering when people are deciding to do this - does everyone wait until at least 12 months? Or sooner? Hopefully you won't need to explore this option! :flower:
> 
> 
> .

Hey Lucky, I'm somewhere around cycle 12 of really, actually trying. We started around Feb. 2009, but had a couple of breaks in between the "trying" part when I was ill and on medication (didn't want to risk it). I've already been to my OB and had some preliminary tests a while back (ultrasound, HSG, blood tests for FSH) and think everything was basically ok, and of course my DH had his two SAs that turned out fine on the second try. I was kind of hoping we just haven't been BDing enough...have been really "trying, trying" (as in pulling out all the stops) the past 3 cycles.

I've been afraid to go back to the doc, but Tryfor gave me hope. :flower: I think I'll need to see a reproductive endocrinologist rather than just my OB, so will get a recommendation next cycle. Part of me wishes we started trying as soon as we got married in 2007...wanted some "us" time first, but I never dreamed it'd take this long. 

Anyway, in the meantime, trying to relax and HAVE FUN! 

So happy you watched Wedding Crashers! It's the kind of movie that gets funnier every time you watch it, I think. Sounds like you had such a nice night!


----------



## MyTurnYet

tryforbaby2 said:


> Jaimie, I am trying to think of a really embarassing story. I'll have to get back to you on that!!! Ooooooh wait! I got one! I was 17 and DH was 19 (he he!!! I am giggling already!!) Well no one was home at his house, just him and I. We went at it sex:) as young ones in love do, and when we were done he went to the bathroom and I layed there stark naked on top of the covers. Since we were so young we wouldve been at it again 20 minutes later!!! he he! Well, needless to say while he was in the bathroom, my Mother In Law just opened the bedroom door to say hi to us and there I was, Butt naked in her teenage sons room!!! I thought I was going to die! She got so embarrassed she shut the door, and didn't mention it again! I lied and made up a story that I was getting my bathing suit on to go in the pool, and she said, Ok!!! (I knew she didn't believe it!!!) Lmao :rofl:
> 
> Or how about when my, then 4 year old DD, got us kicked out of a dollar store?! We were in line and it was a busy busy day (since christmas was approaching) and she was getting fidgety. I was unloading my small basket of gift boxes and tissue paper onto the cashiers conveyor belt and WHAM!, you hear something fly over your head. My DD had kicked a kick ball in the air and hit an elderly woman right in the face!!! I payed as quick as I could and a manager came up to me and asked me kindly to leave!!! I was mortifed!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I probably have got a ton of them, I just have to think of them!
> 
> By the way girls, I am slightly confused. I normally O CD18 and get AF 14 days later making me have a 32 day cycle. Anywho, I started my digitalopk's this morning with second morning urine and it had a smiley face!! Am I Oing early? I can't find the exact mIU for the Clearblue digital to see why it came up that way, but it sure is frustrating me! I am going to takeanother tomorrow maybe after the second morning urine and see what it says.I looked at the blue linesinside (I know they say not to) but I wonder which is the control and which is the test?....Frustrating!!!
> Tanikit, yes I should be gearing up to O suring this upcoming week but I have a feeling I just may be O'ing now?....:shrug:
> 
> Jill, where abouts on the east coast are you???

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: These stories are cracking me up! I'll have to be thinking of some for the 2WW. :winkwink:

Tryfor, I live in CT....I think you're in PA, right? About the OPK, sounds like maybe you are O'ing early. What CD are you on now? I O'd super early last month, but am not really sure why. :shrug:Do you think stress could be a factor?


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ladies who use CBFM, quick question...this is my third cycle using it and last night I was a very bad girl and drank a little too much at a Kentucky Derby party (make that a lot too much). Well, in my hung over stupor this morning, I did remember to press the CBFM button and it requested a test. Except, I'm pretty sure I totally missed putting the stick in the stream. :dohh: I'm not sure...it just looked dry on the tip, and the window part never turned blue or anything. I put the stick in the monitor anyway and got a High day (yesterday was Low). How is that possible? I'm all confused about it. 

BTW, sorry for my 5 billion posts!!! I need to figure out how to quote everyone in one post.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie, shaving your balls is a part of our family initiation too?! :rofl:
Funny stories jaimie, love it! Except I just realized maybe I was supposedto wait until I was in the 2ww to share them! Ooops! :dohh:

Jill, I am sure I have asked this to you several times, but whereon the east coast are you? Are you close enough to South Central, Pa to see my RE? Have you seen "My Best Friend's Girlfriend" with Dane Cook? DH and I, we have sick sense of humor, like that movie! It's hysterical!

I hope this link works! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0m70B3E5JY


----------



## MyTurnYet

honeybee28 said:


> hey ladies!!
> 
> 
> Squirrel/niamh/jill/mimi - how much maca are you taking? i got mine in the post today, not too sure what to start on!

Honeybee, I got the powered form of it instead of the pills. Not quite sure how much I'm supposed to be taking, but the package says a serving is a teaspoon full, so I've been putting a teaspoon in my tea once or twice a day. What kind did you get? I'm wondering if I should take more or try the pills...wanted the powder because DH has a weird phobia about pill taking. He hasn't tried the Maca yet, though.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hey Tryfor, I'm in CT. Probably a bit too far to drive, but am thinking I'll try to find a good local RE first, and if that doesn't work out, I'll be heading to your state. :haha:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jill, I am thinking I must have O'd early or that my urine was too concentrated. But at the same time, I have had really watery/ egg white like cm yesterday and for a few days before too, so who knows! We will see! Yes there must be some really good RE's in your area! How do you like using the CBFM? I am considering getting one off Ebay soon! Are you still hungover?

Honeybee,sounds like you had a lovely weekend and exceptionally busy!

Tanikit, how are you sweets???


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> ok cool, thanks niamh. how are you? What CD are you on? Who's next to test on here?

Hey hun Im on CD17 today! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend and having some fun.
> 
> Anna hope you feel better soon - take some pain killers, have a warm bath and relax.
> 
> Honeybee sounds like a good weekend - we took DD out to a fete this morning and she had fun riding the horses and jumping in the jumping castle. They also had a puppet show which she enjoyed - it was about child protection (a big thing in this country at the moment with the Soccer World Cup about to start) It was quite scary hearing them tell toddlers things we only learnt at 8-9 years of age, but she did it in a very easy to understand way - not sure how much my DD got out of it (she loved the puppets) but we won't let her out of our sight ever at this age.
> 
> Well 12dpo today and I have some slight brown spotting after the red spotting last night. I had bad cramps last night but very little today. Celtic you may be right and it may be low progesterone with AF on the way. I'd still like to hope that its implantation but I have my doubts now (its been 3 days of spotting now) If AF is coming I hope she hurries up.
> 
> Celtic I can't see temps on your chart after CD5 - am wondering if this is my computer giving issues as it took til yesterday to get my own chart sorted out. If it just one temp then I'd ignore it - could be any number of reasons.

Hi Hun, might be worth your while getting it checked! just in case :hugs: hope the stupid witch stays away!
Not sure what was going on there with my chart, but not sure what to think, I am having a lot of flat temps, FF says it could be my thermometer battery or something we shall see, I kinda changed one of the temps as well to 36.3 from 36.2 that was the one I knew was wrong!! with out a doubt! but kinda wondering of I should have now, if my temp rises tomorrow ov will show on CD14, yet of I change the temp back to 36.2 it will vanish! hmmm not sure Im sure I OV on CD14! so may be its not me, I hope so any way!
I have a wee cold now are well stuffy nose having a few cramps yesterday none today so far any way.

jaimie and Tryfor those stories are so good, not so good on getting kicked out of college Jaimie for you I mean it would have seemed like the end of the world all right!
tryfor I had a similar incident with DH when we were young, in my DH house alone his parents were out, we kinda got carried away clothes on but open IYKWIM and we were all carried away when we heard a car door shut and we could see his parents not looking in but with frowns so had a feeling they saw us so embarrassed :blush: LOL:haha: think that when they let me stay in DH bedroom!!!! hehehe

Anna hope you feel better soon:hugs: you too Moondance sorry to hear you are feeling a wee bit down:hugs:

Oh and that film looks good I so have to watch that!

Honeybee low pogerstone can prevent the baby implanting as you need pogerstone to maintain the uterus lining for egg to implant https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/low-progesterone-conception.html


----------



## MyTurnYet

Tryfor, I'm loving the CBFM! Takes out a lot of guesswork for me, and satifies my POAS addiction at the same time. :winkwink: I would recommend it.

Feeling a bit better now...thank you for asking. :flower:


----------



## soph77

Oh thank goodness I have finally caught up on this group! It has taken me forever and I haven't really read it carefully, just skimmed it so apologies if I have missed anything important. Hi everyone! Sooooo good to be back home. Had a great 4 days, was very tiring and exhausting but I was doing something that I love so it was worth it and I love learning too so all in all a successful trip. Did a lot of shopping too, found some awesome bargains!




Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Aw Julia - I wish your DH could have gone to this appointment with you, so that the doc could explain his role in IUI. I'm SO glad that my DH's doc was the one to tell him that he needed to do a second SA after cutting down on drinking and smoking. Coming from us it just sounds like more coercion but coming from docs it is said with authority! (like cartman from South Park says "you will respect my authoritay!)
> 
> Do they do the egg donation program at your clinic? I will definitely look for that here in Tucson if we don't get preggers soon.

HeHe, I love South Park!



Annamumof2 said:


> okay getting to about 50% sure i have come on now but will keep an eye out

:hugs: anna, so she got you hun, I hope you have a much more stable cycle this time.



tryforbaby2 said:


> Have any of you used the digital opks? If so did you like them?

LOVE the digi opks Julia, I know they are expensive but I find them sooo much easier I don't mind spending the extra money. I buy the 20pack from ebay for about $35 which includes postage



Moondance said:


> I've been having a disastrous week... Was sposed to go to DP's on Wednesday, but he called to say no, not this week, as his son was staying another week. That was okay, that was fine... BECAUSE... Tuesday night, started having unbearable pain in my upper left wisdom tooth. Spent the entire night sobbing, unable to sleep, was so out of it. As soon as the telephone hotline was open in the A.M I phoned and got a dental appointment and then went immediately to the chemist for painkillers which I almost overdosed on trying to knock myself out before I had to go to dentist. As soon as I went into the dentist, told her what happened, she took one look then had me in another room awaiting extraction it was THAT bad.
> Because of the pain I hadn't eaten, and I still hadn't really slept, so as soon as they injected me with the anaesthetic my very empty body reacted and I started weeping and trembling. The nurse made me drink some fizzy drink because of low blood sugars. Then they did the extraction. Because I had taken so much aspirin the night before (useless for sore tooth, but I had to try SOMETHING), my blood was really thinned out and I bled like a mofo. Went through about 15 little gauze squares, they wouldn't let me leave the office til the bleeding slowed down.
> Finally, got home, spat out my gauze thing, and lay down and conked out.
> 
> Woke up at about midnight with a splitting headache. Tried to eat something and take some Panamax, which seemed to work. Went back to bed coz still felt really out of it and kinda spazzy, went right back to sleep.
> Woke up at 7:30am with head pounding BAD... like, MIGRAINE bad. Went into kitchen with eyes all squinty, walking into things coz the light hurt my eyes so bad. Got my painkillers, chugged them into my mouth and three seconds later was in the toilet throwing up. I must have swallowed an awful lot of blood after my tooth extraction, because there was a tonne of little clotty bits of blood in my vomit.
> Two hours later.... sick again, and every single time my stomach contracted to be sick, it was like someone was stabbing me in the guts with a knife.
> And another two hours later, sick again, this time with some bubbly yellow bile that hurt even more coming up. I kept trying to drink water, but it would come right back up.
> So migraine headache, no way to take painkillers, throwing up, what a fun day.
> Not to mention I was running hot and cold all day. I would be laying in bed then I would start shaking from being so cold. So I'd pull my blankets up over me and within 5 minutes, be sweating like crazy, so I'd throw off one blanket and go back to shaking from being cold.
> Was in bed all day with a cold facewasher over my eyes which did very little. When my stomach finally settled down, I got into taking Panamax Elixer for the pain (it didn't help much, but that didn't stop me dosing myself every 4 hours hoping it would help).
> 
> It's now Friday.... am still somewhat headachey, and have really really bad diarrhoea from the flipping Panamax. UGH!

Gosh moondance, sounds like you have had a traumatic time. Believe me I know all about toothache, I think it is the worst pain ever so I am glad you had that tooth extracted because if it was that far gone, even if they attempted to fix it, it would happen again.



Ejay said:


> Ooo forgot to say, so far this month had no sign of CM but this morning appearance of EWCM, am CD 11 today (I think) so guess I am getting near O day.

I too have had NO cm at all this cycle, and I mean none at all, nothing, zip nada until yesterday morning I got a blob of ew. I chated a little creamy earlier on in the cycle but really I was clutching at straws there was so little. I think I may have Oed yesterday which was a few days later than I was expecting but maybe the busy trip pushed back O, or maybe maca? I don't know but will have to wait to see if my temp continues to rise over the next few days. I usually follow a slow rise pattern so I can't tell unless it continues to rise. 



tryforbaby2 said:


> Jaimie, I am trying to think of a really embarassing story. I'll have to get back to you on that!!! Ooooooh wait! I got one! I was 17 and DH was 19 (he he!!! I am giggling already!!) Well no one was home at his house, just him and I. We went at it sex:) as young ones in love do, and when we were done he went to the bathroom and I layed there stark naked on top of the covers. Since we were so young we wouldve been at it again 20 minutes later!!! he he! Well, needless to say while he was in the bathroom, my Mother In Law just opened the bedroom door to say hi to us and there I was, Butt naked in her teenage sons room!!! I thought I was going to die! She got so embarrassed she shut the door, and didn't mention it again! I lied and made up a story that I was getting my bathing suit on to go in the pool, and she said, Ok!!! (I knew she didn't believe it!!!) Lmao :rofl:

This reminds me of a story from when I was about 16. I was staying at my boyfriends house. He lived with his mum and grandmother. and one night we were sitting around eating caukiflower soup for dinner - Gran made the best cauliflower soup, and she asked me if I was ok last night. I said 'yes, why?'
SHe said 'I was worried about you because I heard you having an asthma attack'.
I spat my cauliflower soup out all over the table and his mum laughed her head of at me. I was mortified!
Gran had no idea though, she just said 'Flopsy, whats wrong, are you choking?'
I have no idea why she called me flopsy, she said I reminded her of a timid little mouse. I guess Flopsy is a mouse name?



SquirrelGirl said:


> Well, we went shopping yesterday for new furniture, and while we found a couch we really liked, it didn't come in any other color than black. We want dark brown leather, and black would definitely not go well in our house. So that was a bit disappointing.

We bought a new couch recently, it is gorgeous chocolate colour. 8 seater corner suite with a chase return. Onll problem is that we are STILL waiting for it to come in, sould be here by next weekend!



honeybee28 said:


> julia, did you just get a positive digi for one day? i normally get them for at least 2, and i know soph gets them for 3. i use fmu for them as it's easier with work and that......

I only got 2 days this time. I use fmu too, it is easier. I do it again in the afternoon if it is not too diluted although I know it is not necessary. I just like to.


Sorry if I have missed anything! SOOOOOOOO good to be back. Missed dh so much, had a super hot bd session when I got home. Steamy hot!! LOL


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Totally love the embarrassing stories about getting caught DTD with boyfriends! Those are awesome. I never got caught in the act but came awfully close several times. I sorta miss those shameless, horn dog teenage years! I definitely do not miss the emotional roller coasters and lack of maturity though!

So Jill, did your DH get his second, good SA result without giving up drinking? Now that I've shared my most embarrassing story I feel free to admit that my DH doesn't smoke ciggies so much as pot - but he has completely eliminated that cold turkey for nearly a month now. I'm really proud of him for that!

I forget who asked but yes, you only have to spill the beans on your most embarrassing moment once you ovulate : ) I got the idea for this from a "getting to know folks at a party" trick a friend taught me. When your guests arrive you have them write one word that describes their most embarrassing moment on a "hello my name is" sticker - then when other guests ask you about it you have to tell them!

Uh, Julia, you have to shave your balls to be a member of your family??? roflmao


----------



## Tanikit

Back to work today and my DD is being easier about getting to school now - far fewer tears so that is nice.

14dpo - I spotted pink all yesterday (only when I wiped) but sure its the start of AF - guess it will start properly today. I haven't had my usual signs that AF is starting but maybe this is just a milder cycle that way. Will definitely ask to get everything checked out as this is my 8th month off the pill now and with the diabetes and bipolar I probably shouldn't wait the full year to get checked.

Sorry will check in properly with everyone later today - need to run else I'll be late for work.


----------



## Moondance

What if you don't HAVE any embarassing moments to spill once ovulation occurs? I honestly can't think of anything in my life.... its still 2 weeks however til I ovulate, so I'm safe for a long while anyway.


----------



## LuckyD

Hey everyone,

hope you are all doing well. I am having a day of mixed emotions - today we signed the papers for our land, so it is all official and I am super excited about it. Then got home and found a letter from a job I applied for saying that I wasn't successful. The job searching is getting me down - this is the longest I have ever been unemployed (apart from traveling) and it is beginning to effect me. I know it's not a really long time - only been a few months - but I have never had a problem finding work before. I know it's hard to find jobs in the current economic climate - but it's hard not to take it personally. I feel like a bit of a loser - can't find a job, can't get pregnant. 

Sorry, just had to say it. I am ok really - it's just hard at times.

Squirrel - sorry you couldn't find your perfect couch, but enjoy your nesting! Do Squirrels nest? Or do they live in trees? We don't have them in NZ!

Honeybee - I know that I am about to be a big disappointment to you - but I dont' know who Dan Carter is! I don't really follow the rugby....sorry! Will you still be my friend?

Oh Jaimie, you naughty girl! Nah, just joking - sounds exactly like the kind of thing that could have and occasionally did happen to me! Glad it all worked out for the best, but I can see how awful it would have been at the time! Laughed at the Grateful Dead tee...your room mate sounds like a nightmare! Who does that? I used to smoke pot, as did most of my friends...but these days, I can't handle it nearly as much..same with alcohol - I have become a lightweight in my 30s!

Hey Jill, thanks for replying. Sounds like a good plan that you have to see a RE. I know, I wish we had started earlier too...but so hard to know what's going to happen. Good luck xx 

Hey Julia - thanks for the movie link! I like Kate Hudson....mostly...loved her in Almost Famous - such a great movie. Hope you O sorts itself out!

Celtic - yay, more stories about being caught by your OH's parents! Love it! Hope you aren't feeling too bad with your stuffy nose xx

Glad you had a good time Soph! Your story about the 'asthma attack' cracked me up so much...how embarrassing, especially being 16 years old!

Tanikit - glad that your DD is adjusting to school and that there have been less tears - must make it easier for both of you. Weird about the spotting but not the normal AF signs - good plan to check it out just in case.

I think my embarrassing story is not too far away...OPKs are darker today but not positive yet - although they never went fully positive last month either. But have definitely been having O cramps last night and today so must be close. My poor OH has a cold and is feeling crappy, so didn't BD last night...but he made a heroic effort and we got busy this morning.

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## LuckyD

Moondance said:


> What if you don't HAVE any embarassing moments to spill once ovulation occurs? I honestly can't think of anything in my life.... its still 2 weeks however til I ovulate, so I'm safe for a long while anyway.

Sorry Moondance, you posted while I was writing.

How can you not have any embarrassing moments? I am impressed. Maybe something will happen in the next two weeks!


----------



## Annamumof2

well its the bank holiday here today so kids aint at school and hubbys not at work, but i think the bleeding is easing now just giving me a headache sometimes, anyway hope you girls are keeping well


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie great idea brilliant ice breaker and probably a good laugh as well, just oil them up with drinks so they spill the beans LOL. fair play to your DH actually my DH was smoking a lot of that when we were TTC my second baby the one I lost we blamed the pot, you always look for something to blame I think. but we read about it after wards and it can damage sperm. he gave up before I had the MC so when I got pregnant after he was a very healthy huge big baby LOL. amazing how things effect TTC!!! it might not have been that but we never wanted to take that chance again, plus I was freaking if I even smelt it! I think Im a bit weird I have never smoked it my self or any other drugs not even ciggs. feel a bit of a freak that way cause isn't that what most people do in the wild teenage years LOL

soph77 welcome back and yay on the shopping :happydance: I did some this weekend as well and I did very well so happy with that!

Tanikit have a good day, I'm hoping its not going to turn in to AF :hugs:

LuckyD :hugs: they are mad not to have you, its that company's loss the perfect job is out there. :hugs: Im ok cold not so bad kinda wondering does it mean Im out though, I always feel like if I feel sick, get a cold or flu any thing at all then that's is it!


----------



## honeybee28

YEY soph's back woohoo!!! Missed you.x

lol lucky of course i'll still be your friend, but you should google him and tell me if you agree with me!! (jonny wilkinson is my number one rugger man and josh lewsey is number two!!) darling you are certainly not a loser.xx fx you get knocked up and/or a new job v soon.

niamh thanks for that info on low progesterone, i think i'll go and see the doc and get that checked out.

moon - no embarrassing stories!? not one!?

hi everyone else!!

so my cbfm arrived yesterday evening and i wanted to play with it but i dont have the batteries for it!!! grrrr!!! gotta go and get some today, yey, cant wait to poas again lol.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tankit saw this chart! but it shows loads of spotting before Af was due so may be!
 



Attached Files:







www.fertilityfriend.com.jpg
File size: 62.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LuckyD

Thanks lovely ladies xx

I am fine really, you know how you just have moments when everything feels a bit crap! 

Honeybee - I googled him! He is def cute - I am not so much into the big muscly boys - I have always gone for the skinny musician type - but can totally see why he is in your top three!


----------



## soph77

Missed you too honey!!!


----------



## Tanikit

Celtic thanks, but AF has really arrived now - not feeling too bad since DH says he'll try properly this month and I am seeing a gynae so can get things checked and hopefully a BFP won't take too long after that. 

Soph loved the Gran story - are grans really that naive - I know things were different when they were younger but they make me laugh nonetheless. :)

Have any of you POAS addicts worked out what percentage of days in a month you POAS - I was imagining that someone could start at say CD8 and POAS a few times a day for the OPKs then start POAS at 5-6dpo and almost never have a day free from POAS. If you have long cycles that would be only 13 days of not doing so and the rest to feed the addiction. Mmm, maybe I should also make this part of my routine except my cycles are too short - I'd only get about 48%

Lucky and Moondance hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Moondance

LuckyD said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> What if you don't HAVE any embarassing moments to spill once ovulation occurs? I honestly can't think of anything in my life.... its still 2 weeks however til I ovulate, so I'm safe for a long while anyway.
> 
> Sorry Moondance, you posted while I was writing.
> 
> How can you not have any embarrassing moments? I am impressed. Maybe something will happen in the next two weeks!Click to expand...

does farting out of your vagina in the middle of sex count?
Or just plain FARTING in the middle of sex?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit :hugs: stupid witch, but good luck for this cycle :hugs:

LuckyD I am feeling like you did or worse today, only for Im only 3 or 4 dpo I would swear I am due AF my mood is so bad Im snapping at every one even poor DH is was very upset with me, I can not even say whats putting me in a bad mood. I just want to give out and cry! :shrug: I feel a bit better now though as DH kinda snapped me out of it, plus I had to make up to him as well.:cry:

Moondance :rofl: Thank you for the giggle and dont you hate when that happens guess though you just have to laugh and carry on!


----------



## tryforbaby2

:rofl: Moon!!! That happens when air gets forced in your V!! I have done that before and everytime it happens, I burst out laughing!!! 
Jaimie, fwhew! At least someone else mentioned Pot!!! I did it as a teenager! Thank God I grew out of it!! Caused me some other embarassing moments! Grateful Dead Tie Dye?! Love it!!! When we wore tie dye in school, we were called hippies! :rofl: How is TTHF working for you? And no you really don't have too shave but if sex is going to be a part of your married life then shaving would be a courtesy! Lmao P.S. When pool season starts (Memorial Day) I start waxing my V area every other week so I don't have to worry about it annd there is no bumps!
Tanikit, :hugs: At least DH agreed to try properly this cycle. And yes, agreed. You should see your OBGYN to help get the ball rolling in the right direction! :hugs:
Soph, Hi :wave: I missed you as well! Sounds like you enjoyed your trip, I am glad! Oh yes! Steamy hot :sex: 
LuckyD, we all get into "Our life is crap" moods. :hugs: You are not a loser, we care for you very much so! I always wanted a musician type but there wasn't any! My guy was the preppy guy who was also the funny guy!!! Congrats on officially being a land owner!!! :flow: I bet it's beautiful! 
Niamh, did you O already or are you gearing upto O? TTHF!
Jill,I am glad to hear that you like the CBFM! I am excited to try it! Did you buy it used off ebay or buy it new? I think I am going to buy a used one.

Well I took another digital opk this morning with SMU and it was indeed negative again with just a circle. I will continue to take them everyday until I run out (I think I have 4 left) If I DID NOT O then it should be positive CD18 for sure, if it's negative thenI for sure O'd 5-6 days earlier than normal which is completely not normal for me at all!!! It happened once in November, luckily I start taking opk's early and it picked upmy surge super early but then it resulted in one of the most painful periods ever! Sharp pain behind my belly button for nearly a whole day! I wish I started them at CD10 now since I couldv'e O'd way earlier than I think!! Let's hope I caughtthe egg just in the knick of time IF I did O early!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie, this is a picture (avatar) from google images! I want to stare at this baby belly until I finally get pregnant! :rofl:


----------



## LuckyD

Oh no, sorry you are feeling so rubbish Celtic - that's not good to hear. I hate feeling crap and not knowing why - my poor OH gets the brunt of my bad moods too. Glad you are feeling a bit better :hugs:

Oh sorry Tanikit :hugs: glad you have got a good plan for this month 

Julia - thanks sweetie x yeah I was just having a whinge, I know it's not really all that bad! I totally was the girl that went out with musicians...but I have to say, I outgrew that thankfully and my OH now can't hold a tune or play an instrument to save himself! I am sure there are lots of lovely music men out there, but my experience was too much partying, too much ego, too many girls wanting to shag your boyfriend, and too many people trying to be cool all the time. Hope your O is still to come and you can get some good BDing in!


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryfor i have Oed all ready I think 14dpo FF thinks 15 but still in the normal range so I guess thats good! :flower:
I hope you have caught that egg! :thumbup:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Niamh, you need to change your ticker!!! :haha: 

Well girls I have to admit I am pretty damned upset today. My sister Mandi, who had just given birth to a son in January, has called me this morning and sent me a picture message, that she is pregnant again. :sad2: She called to say there is a faint line on an answer brand test (which is 100miu) and she will take another 2 tonight and tomorrow morning. I am trying to upload the picture frommycellphone to my computer so I can see the line. She knows how upset I get over other pregnancies and she knows how long I have been trying.I feelas if she is inconsiderate of my feelings. I cried for a good 5 minutes and now I amhoping that there is no line. But I feel there probably is. Just because that is my luck.

Sorry to be a downer guys. It just sucks. :sad2:


----------



## Tanikit

Tryfor - ah that would make me feel down too - but surely if she didn't tell you til much too late you'd also feel upset? Imagine two babies 13 months apart - heavens no! She could have perhaps waited to tell you til she was sure though especially since she knows you have been trying for so long.

Celtic sorry you feel down and irritable - I find I often do after ovulation too and not sure why. Hope you feel better soon.

Lucky glad you found someone who is better for you - I'm not sure I would have liked to date a musician although who knows...

Here's my daughters quote for the day, I thought it was cute:
"Mummy, this apple is not ripe. Sweets are ripe?" (She's still trying to figure out what ripe applies to, but loves sweets.) Now if she was me she would have put chocolate in there - my food for AF.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Julia &#8211; I&#8217;m SO sorry that your sister is being insensitive about this. It is funny how things get between sisters &#8211; I feel like there might be some sibling rivalry there which is making her act this way? Is this the same sister that told you she would probably give it up if she got pg with another baby? If so, WTF?!!! Why do people that don&#8217;t want babies get pg so easily?

I really feel for you because I also had conflicting emotions when she announced her last two pregnancies. She is on her third marriage to a guy whose citizenship status is &#8211; let&#8217;s just say &#8211; questionable. First of all, I think it is stupid to marry someone who could be deported. Secondly, why would you have kids that might be subject to losing their father? Of course she got pg within 3-4 months of trying with both of them. Her second one &#8211; she had just gotten the first decent job of her entire life. A full time gig with benefits and promotional opportunities. Of course she ends up pg within the first few months of working there. So she knew she was risking her brand new, good job by getting pg at that point. Yet she didn&#8217;t bother to use protection? I know it was petty of me to feel that way, but I was still waiting to try and deep down I was just jealous. So I was particularly critical of her which I probably should not have been. 

But damn sam! Why do those of us that wait until we are stable and ready for babies get screwed by it taking so long? My only guess is that there are only so many special souls that are fortunate enough to have parents that prepare for them, and really want them; we just gotta wait till the ones that are meant for us are ready to come into the world.

Moondance &#8211; that is a good embarrassing story, one I&#8217;m sure many of us relate to (myself included). There is a specific word for this phenomenon &#8211; does anyone know what it is? Should we have a prize for the winner? Hee.

Glad I&#8217;m not the only gal with a history of pot smoking on this thread &#8211; that would have been a whole &#8216;nuther embarrassing story if y&#8217;all were like &#8220;OMG THIS HORRIBLE WOMEN WANTS A BABY!&#8221; I had a feeling Amy and Julia were stoners too (totally kidding). I can&#8217;t do much either these days &#8211; I get wicked paranoid and can&#8217;t function properly in public. My DH on the other hand &#8211; well he is just super keen on getting me knocked up so he can resume his favorite past time. I guess that SA worked out in my favor because he is much more &#8220;on board&#8221; now that he can&#8217;t smoke till I get pg! ha!

Tanikit &#8211; so how was this cycle for you? Did you find &#8220;taking a break&#8221; alright? Did it help? Hope that getting back in the saddle this cycle goes smoothly for you.

Niamh &#8211; you are the best with hope filling charts!

LuckyD - hang in there on the job front. I was looking for 15 or so months before I found this one and it was one of the most difficult periods in my life. It really hurts your confidence to get rejected like that. I'm sure the right opportunity will present itself hon - just hang in there. It is particularly tough when you move to a new town and don't have many contacts. Are there any volunteer gigs that might help you meet people connected to the job you want?


----------



## Ejay

Hi all, haven't been on to catch up with you all as OH and I have had a busy weekend:
We were out at a country fare on saturday, weather wasn't that great but we watched an amasing display with a peregrine falcon catching a lure that was dropped from a kite they were flying.

think O day is upon me, although this month hasn't been great, we have managed some BDing but I don't think this is our month.

LuckyD - the pic was taken last year when OH and I went to California to stay with one of my friends, we went up in the mountains to go snowshoeing, it was soo much fun. Unfortunately a couple of days after that pic I went down with chicken pox and the rest of our holiday snaps show me in a baseball cap pulled firmly down over my face which was covered in pox!!


----------



## Annamumof2

well bleeding has stopped now and i am off to have some BD fun hehe


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tryfor LOL I think I have confused you, I meant I OV on CD14 or 15 , did you think I was 14 DPO LOL I wish!! :flower: I think I feel the same as you if my sister did the same, I would be gutted but hapy for her as well mixed with the green eyed monster. I think personally she should have waited on till she was fully sure she was, but may be she was excited and wanted to see what her sister thought with out thinking at least I hope that is it! :hugs:

Jaimie I scanned through loads of them on FF as I was wondering had any one got a BFP with temps that took a few days to rise. I think my temps will jump tomorrow though took my temp and its 37!

OOh and I really don't want to get my hopes up, but mood swings and cold symptoms are signs of pregnancy, although they generally happen a week past OV. so think I'm a bit early. wishful thinking me thinks LOL I feel so much better this evening my mood vanished as quick as it came!

I got some new books to read, has any one seen true blood its brilliant I love it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsyemJj7LzI&feature=related
I got the books so have a feeling when I ever I feel the TTHF mantra slipping I'm going to hide in make believe land LOL


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> Squirrel - sorry you couldn't find your perfect couch, but enjoy your nesting! Do Squirrels nest? Or do they live in trees? We don't have them in NZ!

Well, I think they build nests in trees. No squirrels in NZ?!?!? Awwww, they are so cute!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

honeybee28 said:


> so my cbfm arrived yesterday evening and i wanted to play with it but i dont have the batteries for it!!! grrrr!!! gotta go and get some today, yey, cant wait to poas again lol.

Hey honeybee, not sure where you are in your cycle, but please read the directions before you start peeing on sticks!!! :haha: It's pretty particular when you can start using the monitor, and for the first 6 days you don't get to pee on anything! This is my second month using it, and I'm very happy to have it. Hoping to get a peak tomorrow... Thought it would come today, but no.... :cry: But whatev! I'm chillin' this month, no worries!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Moondance &#8211; that is a good embarrassing story, one I&#8217;m sure many of us relate to (myself included). There is a specific word for this phenomenon &#8211; does anyone know what it is? Should we have a prize for the winner? Hee.

ooh, ooh, I know! Queefing! (someone's probably already answered by now, but I always hate to get to the end to see if someone else answered, because it's too difficult to go back and find what I wanted to quote!!!! Or I completely forget what I was going to respond to!!!)

Edit: I didn't realize I was so close to the end of the thread! I'd like to collect my BFP prize now. :) I figure I won the BFP for the 3000th post in the SMEP thread, this will really seal the deal! Come on Ovulation!!!! :rofl:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tanikit, Jaimie and Niamh - Oh No, my sister told me intentially. She is the sister that said she would be upset if she got pregnant because she is unsure if she would want it this soon. She was the sister that threw my fertility in my face last month. She is the sister who beats up her husband.If she is pregnant, she should have most definitely have waited to see if she really is. My sister is spiteful, she was looking for a rise out of me. And she got it.

MY CM has been pretty watery but not stretchy at all. I must have O'd 5 days early! I didn't get alot of BD in so hopefully this works! BD CD11, CD13 and CD14 (last night) with softcups! Thats as far as TTHF will let me go! My V huirts on the outside as well for the past 2 days,so I am sure that I must have O'd because it always gets sore around O time. XxX fingers crossed XxX Oh yea and my left boob is sore!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

tryforbaby2 said:


> Tanikit, Jaimie and Niamh - Oh No, my sister told me intentially. She is the sister that said she would be upset if she got pregnant because she is unsure if she would want it this soon. She was the sister that threw my fertility in my face last month. She is the sister who beats up her husband.If she is pregnant, she should have most definitely have waited to see if she really is. My sister is spiteful, she was looking for a rise out of me. And she got it.
> 
> MY CM has been pretty watery but not stretchy at all. I must have O'd 5 days early! I didn't get alot of BD in so hopefully this works! BD CD11, CD13 and CD14 (last night) with softcups! Thats as far as TTHF will let me go! My V huirts on the outside as well for the past 2 days,so I am sure that I must have O'd because it always gets sore around O time. XxX fingers crossed XxX Oh yea and my left boob is sore!


Soooooo sorry Tryfor.... That's really hurtful and I'm sorry you're having to endure that kind of behavior....

I guess I'm "lucky" in that my sister had quite a lot of trouble having her first child. So I'm able to talk to her and she really understands. Her son is now 7 months old or so. And she's now pregnant again, I am truly happy for her probably because I know all the losses and pain she's been through. 

If only everyone could be so empathetic, it would probably be a lot easier on all of us. But those people who don't understand, don't think about it, or worst don't care, really are upsetting, aren't they....


:hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

SquirrelGirl you WIN!!! :yipee::headspin: Giant explosions of baby dust coming your way...

NZ does not have any native mammals. Just a couple of species of bats that probably got there by accident - like in a storm that swept them over the ocean. I was very interested in the "de"evolution of birds in NZ when I was doing my undergrad in biology. Because they have no competition from land mammals, like squirrels, the birds were able to exploit ecological niches on the ground and thus lost the need for wings. So there are all sorts of groovy things like kiwis, kakapos and keas there. The kea is a type of parrot that lives in the mountains of the south island. There are these great stories about how cheeky they are - like little monkeys! They've been known to pull wiper blades off cars and such. They've also been known to peck on sheep that are stranded in snow! So I often like to describe them as carnivorous monkey parrots. Hows that for everything you wanted to know about NZ wildlife and then some?!

What do you think LuckyD, did I get that right?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Julia - is this also the sister that asks you for money? You could tell her you'll pay her to shut the f$%!# up about her pg! Woa - was that mean? Who said that?!


----------



## LuckyD

Morning everyone :flower:

I love this thread. It makes me smile every day.

Julia - I can see why that is really upsetting. Definitely doesn't sound like a very considerate thing to do - and if she was doing it to get a rise out of you, then that is just plain mean. So sorry love xx

Tanikit - super cute quote from your daughter! And chocolate is always ripe..

Jaimie - thanks for the positive words - yep, will get there in the end. And you totally just outed me by writing my real name - no-one will know who that is! But I haven't been keeping it a secret on purpose...so, hello everyone, my real name is Amy! Plus, that is hilarious that your DH wants to get you pg so he can go back to smoking pot - who said that stoners were unmotivated? :haha:

Hey Ejay, the fare sounds awesome - wow! Boo about the chicken pox! But at least you got some good holiday snaps in before then! Sorry you feel it isn't your month...but you never know...people always seem to say that then get their BFP.

Glad that you have some fun planned and are feeling better Anna

Celtic - I have been watching True Blood - am a little bit behind though, just finished watching the first season. Anna Paquin (Sookie) is from my home town. I am such a wuss though, I get scared so easily...can't watch it without my OH around!

SquirrelGirl, you beat me to it! Queefing. You should definitely be getting a BFP this month with all the prizes you are winning!

Wow, just read your post about NZ's bird-life Jaimie - very impressive! I think you know more than me. Yes, the keas are little rascals. Carnivorous monkey parrots...nice!


Just did an OPK - its the darkest I have ever had! Not 100% positive yet, but it's got to happen soon. But...it's CD18 for me today...I am getting worried. My cycle is usually 29 days...so am cutting it fine to have an LP over ten days. Should I be worrying do you think??


----------



## MyTurnYet

Someone has got to tell me how to quote more than one person in a post!

Jaime2Eyes - that's so interesting about the birds in NZ! Really cool. That's great that your OH quit smoking pot for TTC. My DH doesn't smoke pot, but used to when we first started dating. I told him it bothered me (I'm not even really sure why it bothered me, looking back on it). Anyway, so he stopped, but I had a lot more leverage back then. :haha: Now, the drinking bothers me...he's not an alcoholic by any means but does have a couple of beers during the week and whiskey (or something?) on the weekends. I've read that it can hurt the :spermy: so would really like him to cut down, but don't want to nag at the same time. :wacko:

And I LOVE this: "My only guess is that there are only so many special souls that are fortunate enough to have parents that prepare for them, and really want them; we just gotta wait till the ones that are meant for us are ready to come into the world.":thumbup: 

Tryfor - I'm really sorry to hear that your sis is being so insensitive. :growlmad:

Squirrel - the 3,000 post + the queef prize (sounds really funny) :rofl: Sounds like you are well on your way toward pg! BTW, I won the 4,000 twins post on SMEP. Can't wait until my little twins get here. :blue::pink:

Celtic - I haven't seen True Blood but was just reading an article in the NY Times about the author of the books. I really want to read them! Unfortunately, most of the reading I do at the moment is for school. :nope:

Lucky - totally know what you're saying. At times like that I try to tell myself that everything happens for a reason. I really believe this, but often can't always figure out what the "reason" was until after the fact. 

Honeybee- have fun with your CBFM! Don't do what I did this week and "miss the stick." :dohh:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> SquirrelGirl you WIN!!! :yipee::headspin: Giant explosions of baby dust coming your way...
> 
> NZ does not have any native mammals. Just a couple of species of bats that probably got there by accident - like in a storm that swept them over the ocean. I was very interested in the "de"evolution of birds in NZ when I was doing my undergrad in biology. Because they have no competition from land mammals, like squirrels, the birds were able to exploit ecological niches on the ground and thus lost the need for wings. So there are all sorts of groovy things like kiwis, kakapos and keas there. The kea is a type of parrot that lives in the mountains of the south island. There are these great stories about how cheeky they are - like little monkeys! They've been known to pull wiper blades off cars and such. They've also been known to peck on sheep that are stranded in snow! So I often like to describe them as carnivorous monkey parrots. Hows that for everything you wanted to know about NZ wildlife and then some?!
> 
> What do you think LuckyD, did I get that right?


First of all "giant explosions" and queefing... too funny!

And wow, that is a lot of information about NZ wildlife! I want to visit and see all these cool birds (and I've seen pictures - it looks amazingly beautiful there!). Just wish the flight wasn't so long and expensive!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Whoo hoo this thread always puts a smile on my face LOL

Tryfor oooh can I come over and give her a slap GRRR so mean and nasty I hate nasty people!!!! has she been back in touch to say she retest or any thing! when you say she got a reaction, does she know she did! or are you talking about when you cried ( I so would have as well) the reason I say this is because if you can pretend you are so happy for her and don't let her see how hard it is, she will not get the thrill out of making you miserable. so what day do you think you ovulated as long as you got BD in before during or just after then your sucking diesel LOL oh so how many DPO are you! have you got a chart I can stalk!!!!

Jaimie LOL you crack me up LOL

LuckyD My DH got the first two seasons for me, I think I watched them nearly straight through I was hooked they were so good. I find them ok not so scary but any thing with Zombies in it or any thing like that and I freak out still watch it but have nightmares for ages after wards.

MyTurnYet when you have a break you should read them they are very good :)

Hi Honeybee, Tanikit, moondance,Ejay and any one else I have missed!

hey any one good with charting and temping, I just had a look at my previous charts and my temp normally falls back a small bit on 3 or 4DPO well this time its a steady rise! may be the vit B complex is finally working! plus I noticed stretching as well, bit weird may be the extra EPO I took, well instead of one I took the recommended two! stopped on CD13 though. my Maca is on the way as well yay taking ages, on less the dust cloud closes down our air space for longer than they predict today.



squirrels cute little things, although we have major problems with the grey squirrel pushing our native red squirrel to the brink! such a shame really
 



Attached Files:







red sq.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Moondance

I find it hilarious that there is a WORD for vaginal flatulence. ROFL
And its real.... its on wikipedia and everything. Crazy! There is even an entire porn subculture based on it! Insane!


----------



## Annamumof2

well CD5 and the bleeding has slowed down alot it disappeared last night and we did the deed and im lightly bleeding again alittle but nothing to worry about, i am now going to be BDing every other day the next time is weds then hopefully we can do it twice at the weekend the fri and the sat we will see how it goes.


----------



## Moondance

OFF TO DP's TOMORROW! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanikit

Moondance hope you have a good time with DP.

Anna sounds like you have a good plan for this cycle - fxed it will lead to a BFP.

Jaimie that's interesting about the birds - I hadn't even heard of all you mentioned. 

Celtic - does sound like the Vit B may be working - hopefully this will be your month.

CD2 today and I have been quite sore today - took pain killers at work and its been ages since I needed painkillers for AF. I've been trying to think up a BDing schedule that might work this cycle, but keep changing my mind - oh well.


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> Moondance hope you have a good time with DP.
> 
> Anna sounds like you have a good plan for this cycle - fxed it will lead to a BFP.
> 
> Jaimie that's interesting about the birds - I hadn't even heard of all you mentioned.
> 
> Celtic - does sound like the Vit B may be working - hopefully this will be your month.
> 
> CD2 today and I have been quite sore today - took pain killers at work and its been ages since I needed painkillers for AF. I've been trying to think up a BDing schedule that might work this cycle, but keep changing my mind - oh well.

i just hope it works, almost 10 months ttc for my 3rd i cant believe it, but from today i will be now BDing every other day and i dont care what hubby thinks hehe jk he is happy to do it also


----------



## soph77

omg I just realised something - I am finally in the 2ww!!!
tthf is definitely working for me, I wasn't even stressing about it and now it is here!!

I have a good feeling about this cycle :)


----------



## soph77

Julia I cannot believe your sister is so insensitive. So very sad, at least you have your bnb sisters and we would never be so cruel :)

moondance have fun with dp!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie, yes this is the same sister who has asked me for money.

Niamh, she has sent me another picture text message this morning with two hpt's. I can't see anything, but maybe I am trying not to see anything! She said when they get paid they are going to buy a digital. I told my mother in law and my husband who know exactly how mandi is and they said "she pulled a prick move on me" They said she knows exactly what she is doing and is rubbing it in my face! Bullshit! 

Thanks Soph, I know my bnb sisters would never be that cruel. Thats why I love my close bnb sisters! :flow:

Thanks luckyd, squirrelgirl and Jill :hugs: If you knew how she wasyou would feel the same way. She fights with everyone, and will do anything in her power for her to come out on top.

I am CD16 today and my digital opk this morning was negative again along with the lack of CM. I am going to go ahead and just consider myself 3dpo,so that means I am in the 2ww 5 days earlier than ever! I had a similar cycle like this in November. I had the EWCM and the outer V pains during CD12-until now so I must have O'd. What can possibly cause early Ovulation occassionally? I am wondering if my RE exam did the trick? Right after is whenI started having EWCM. :shrug: Oh well. TTHF!


----------



## honeybee28

SquirrelGirl said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> so my cbfm arrived yesterday evening and i wanted to play with it but i dont have the batteries for it!!! grrrr!!! gotta go and get some today, yey, cant wait to poas again lol.
> 
> Hey honeybee, not sure where you are in your cycle, but please read the directions before you start peeing on sticks!!! :haha: It's pretty particular when you can start using the monitor, and for the first 6 days you don't get to pee on anything! This is my second month using it, and I'm very happy to have it. Hoping to get a peak tomorrow... Thought it would come today, but no.... :cry: But whatev! I'm chillin' this month, no worries!Click to expand...

thanks hun, yeah i read the instructions and set it up this morn. had to lie and say im on cd 5, when it's cd 7, but oh well, think it'll let me poas tomorrow yey. have you had been on high for a few days?


----------



## LuckyD

Hey everyone,

have fun at DP's Moondance!

Sorry you have been in pain Tanikit - that's not cool. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Sorry Celtic, I don't chart and would have no idea what to advise - pretty useless, I know! Hope someone else can shed some light..x

soph - how awesome that you are in the 2ww without even noticing! That is some seriously relaxed attitude you have there - nice one! Hope your good feeling turns out to be right xx

Julia - what a nightmare with your sister xx glad that your DH and MIL are understanding and know what she is like. Hope you are feeling a bit better about it all. Sorry also that your cycle has been a confusing one this month, but at least you are a few days into the 2ww already I guess!

I hopefully will be there soon - I think I got a positive on my OPK today! Yay! First time I have seen a positive. I will keep taking them just in case they get even darker...but I am hoping they won't..don't want that LP getting any shorter. BD'd tonight - so embarrassing story and 2ww - here I come!


----------



## honeybee28

julia i dunno what causes early ovulation! I know stress can make it later, not sure if it can make it earlier too? did they do anything at your appointment to make it happen earlier? im sorry about your sister, she sounds nasty. did you used to get on with her or has she always been horrible?

yey for the 2ww soph!!! I've got a loooong way to go before i get there!!

Hi Niamh!! And everyone else!

xx


----------



## Ejay

Well think I have entered the 2WW. Have abandoned OPK's and SMEP this month and due to stress at work haven't managed to get much BDing in, so think the odds are against us.

Am TTHF so trying not to worry too much

Have just ordered thermometer so will have a go at temp charting next month to see if my cycles are doing what I think they are doing, might give me a bit more amunition to go to the Docs with anyway.

Well it's nearly time to go home or as I call it gozomee time. Gotta check on my mare who I took over to my friends to run with the stallion so we are both TTC now, I wonder who will catch first.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Honeybee, they only did an exam. Your normal weight, height, BP and blood work (Prolactin and something else antibody). Then they did a chlamydia swab (routine girls! lmao), felt my ovaries (just like a pap) checked around my cervix, breast exam (just like your annual) and my consultation, etc. Pretty normal but just alittle more extensive on the V exam. That was CD10. CD11 my CM started getting watery and more watery. Then CD12 it was getting stretchy like, I bought some digital opks. CD13 I took one with SMU and it was positive pretty quickly. CD14 negative and my CM started to go away and my outer V was hurting a little. CD15 negative and CM was pretty much gone my my outer V was hurting alot and alittle soreness in my left boob. CD16 (today) negative, my outer V is still hurting but not as bad, woke up with a really sore left boob. The only thing I did different was started to drink red reaspberry leaf tea almost every morning at breakfast.Actually the last cup I has was CD10 at the RE office! 
My sister wasn;t in our lives until she was 17(ran away from her dads because she didn't want to listen!). She was always like that. Better than everyone. lmao
Luckyd, I am kind of excited to already be in the tww when I was still wondering if I even Ovulated yet! I am not sure when and if I even did O but all the signs are/were there,so we will see. Have fun with BDing the TTHF way! ;)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Whoops! Sorry I outed your real name LuckyD  I got confused cause I thought we shared our names on the April Showers thread. I agree, this thread always makes me smile and has definitely helped me chill out this cycle. Glad to hear you got a pos opk! Definitely hope your lp is a reasonable length and that you are happy with the dates you got to BD. I'm stoked for your story!!! Did you write that you grew up in the same town as Anna Paquin a few posts back? I'll say it again - are there any celebs you don't know?! :haha:

Niamh  I think it was you that said when you feel like you get a mild cold during the 2ww you suspect you are out? Ive actually seen that as an early pg symptom :winkwink: What does sucking diesel mean? Love your fun red squirrel pic! Their little ears are the cutest!



MyTurnYet said:


> Someone has got to tell me how to quote more than one person in a post!

I agree - I'm gonna try and figure it out in this post. I think you just need to remember the code in the brackets. When you hit the "quote" button it automatically gives you the code, but if you memorize it you can just copy and paste the quote and write the code yourself. I think the only trick is that each person has a unique number after their name in the code...Has your DH gotten an SA? That is a good way to determine if the drinking is a problem in that area. Why am I trying to talk other women into putting their partners through that torture? That is sort of evil :devil: but fun :dance: It is hilarious that you "missed the stick" hope you still got a clear handle on your ov date though!



Moondance said:


> There is even an entire porn subculture based on it!

 There is also a fetish around dressing up as stuffed animals :loopy: Glad you are going to see your man tomorrow.

Tanikit - hope you come up with a BD plan that works for both of you! 



tryforbaby2 said:


> Thanks Soph, I know my bnb sisters would never be that cruel. Thats why I love my close bnb sisters! :flow:

We love you too babe - sending you HPT text messages is too much. :growlmad: The only thing I can guess is that she is the type that exploits other people's struggles to make them feel better about themselves. You should take pride in the fact that you rose above that sort of nonsense Julia. Do you reckon you got enough BDing in for your earlier ov date?

Good luck with the new cycle and BD action plan Anna!



Ejay said:


> Gotta check on my mare who I took over to my friends to run with the stallion so we are both TTC now, I wonder who will catch first.

 I hope you catch first Ejay!!! That is a pretty funny post.

I'm happy to offer any help with charting temps - the free course you get when you sign up with Fertility Friend is very helpful.


----------



## honeybee28

do you think the raspberry tea could possibly have made you ov early!? when did you start drinking it?
i could do with ov'ing early. the last 3 months i got my positive opk on cd 16, cd 20, then cd 18 last month. this month, dh is away from cd18-cd22 so im not feeling too positive about it all. never mind, will tthf nonetheless.

yey jaimie you did it!!! I need to learn how to do that too.

hope you're all ok ladies.xxx


----------



## soph77

Hey ladies, to do multiquote messages this is what you have to do - easier than remembering codes ;)

When you read a messages that you want to quote on you have to click on the little + next to the quote button, then you continue reading the thread until you find another message you want to quote on and hit the + again. Continue going through the thread until you have selected all the messages you want to quote and then hit the post reply button on the left bottom side and it will bring up your reply window.

hth :) :) :)


----------



## Ejay

Soph77 thanks for that had been wondering how to do that for ages


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> do you think the raspberry tea could possibly have made you ov early!? when did you start drinking it?
> i could do with ov'ing early. the last 3 months i got my positive opk on cd 16, cd 20, then cd 18 last month. this month, dh is away from cd18-cd22 so im not feeling too positive about it all. never mind, will tthf nonetheless.
> 
> yey jaimie you did it!!! I need to learn how to do that too.
> 
> hope you're all ok ladies.xxx

I don't know, but it has made me curious to do some research on it! If DH is going to be away CD18-CD22, let's first off hope you O CD16, you will be completely fine then, IF NOT youwill still be fine, you wouldonly miss the insurance sex, which is optional anyway.Ness got her bfp and she didn;t do the insurance sex! TTHF, Love! :flow:



soph77 said:


> Hey ladies, to do multiquote messages this is what you have to do - easier than remembering codes ;)
> 
> When you read a messages that you want to quote on you have to click on the little + next to the quote button, then you continue reading the thread until you find another message you want to quote on and hit the + again. Continue going through the thread until you have selected all the messages you want to quote and then hit the post reply button on the left bottom side and it will bring up your reply window.
> 
> hth :) :) :)

Soph, you are brillant! Yesssss! I am trying it now in this post, I hope I am doing it right! ;) How are you?





tryforbaby2 said:


> Thanks Soph, I know my bnb sisters would never be that cruel. Thats why I love my close bnb sisters! :flow:

We love you too babe - sending you HPT text messages is too much. :growlmad: The only thing I can guess is that she is the type that exploits other people's struggles to make them feel better about themselves. You should take pride in the fact that you rose above that sort of nonsense Julia. Do you reckon you got enough BDing in for your earlier ov date?

Hpt messages was way too much.I think I might have been rude but I aksed her to tell me when she knows for sure. There is no reason to get me fired up over nothing. Plus she said she would never abort it BUT she willpray for a MMC! WTF?! Now you understand why I am so flippin angry! :growlmad:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Soph! That's brilliant! I didn't realize that was what the + was for!

You know how when you want to lose weight you see loads of super skinny gals and you wish you could give them your extra pounds? Well I think your sister should just give you her unwanted pg Julia. Life should work like that, if you ask me.

So what is insurance sex? Where can I buy it? Will it get me a BFP?


----------



## LuckyD

Ok, am going to try this multi-quote thing!



Ejay said:


> Well it's nearly time to go home or as I call it gozomee time. Gotta check on my mare who I took over to my friends to run with the stallion so we are both TTC now, I wonder who will catch first.

I hope it's you! How funny that you and your horse are TTC together....good plan with the temping - hopefully you wont' even need to go there, but I guess it's good to have as much 'ammunition' as possible.



tryforbaby2 said:


> Luckyd, I am kind of excited to already be in the tww when I was still wondering if I even Ovulated yet! I am not sure when and if I even did O but all the signs are/were there,so we will see. Have fun with BDing the TTHF way! ;)

Thanks love! Am doing my best! It definitely does sound like you O'd earlier than usual...that's strange but could be the tea maybe? 



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Whoops! Sorry I outed your real name LuckyD  I got confused cause I thought we shared our names on the April Showers thread. I agree, this thread always makes me smile and has definitely helped me chill out this cycle. Glad to hear you got a pos opk! Definitely hope your lp is a reasonable length and that you are happy with the dates you got to BD. I'm stoked for your story!!! Did you write that you grew up in the same town as Anna Paquin a few posts back? I'll say it again - are there any celebs you don't know?! :haha:

I don't know her Jaimie! Not like I know Elijah Wood, ha ha....just rubbing it in :winkwink:
I don't mind being outed - there was no reason that I wasn't saying my real name - just hadn't got round to it yet...so I am happy to be known as Amy! How is the 2WW going for you so far?



soph77 said:


> Hey ladies, to do multiquote messages this is what you have to do - easier than remembering codes ;)
> 
> When you read a messages that you want to quote on you have to click on the little + next to the quote button, then you continue reading the thread until you find another message you want to quote on and hit the + again. Continue going through the thread until you have selected all the messages you want to quote and then hit the post reply button on the left bottom side and it will bring up your reply window.
> 
> hth :) :) :)

Thanks Soph!! I am trying it now...I would never have figured that out by myself.


I don't have anything new to add! Just wanted to try out the quote thing! Hope that you are all doing well xx


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> So what is insurance sex? Where can I buy it? Will it get me a BFP?

Ha ha, insurance sex is what someone (was it SquirrelGirl?) called the last BD session of the SMEP plan. When you get a positive OPK you BD for three days, have one day off, then BD one more time - the insurance BD. I guess it is because you don't know exactly when you will O after a positive OPK...but it seems a lot of people are too tired by that time and it hasn't stopped people getting BFPs.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

LuckyD said:


> I don't know her Jaimie! Not like I know Elijah Wood, ha ha....just rubbing it in :winkwink:

Woa! Why did I think that you had written that you grew up with her? I might have dreamt it - I've been having dreams about reading and responding to bnb posts lately. Didn't I say I was going to post less on bnb in general after AF last cycle? :haha:

I can't believe you had a drink with my boyfriend Elijah :cry: I'm :sick: with envy!


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> I don't know her Jaimie! Not like I know Elijah Wood, ha ha....just rubbing it in :winkwink:
> 
> Woa! Why did I think that you had written that you grew up with her? I might have dreamt it - I've been having dreams about reading and responding to bnb posts lately. Didn't I say I was going to post less on bnb in general after AF last cycle? :haha:
> 
> I can't believe you had a drink with my boyfriend Elijah :cry: I'm :sick: with envy!Click to expand...

I said she is from my home town...but I don't personally know her.

I have had bnb dreams too!!

Oh also I watched Hot Rod the other night - so know I know who Andy Samberg is - isn't he your other celeb boyfriend? I had never seen him before - he is cute.

Who does everyone else have as their celeb crush? (I sound like I'm 12 years old....)

This is pretty boring and obvious....but I have loved Johnny Depp ever since 21 Jump Street. How can someone be so hot, and so talented? 

I also love Robert Downer Jr - just think he is a brilliant actor. And have a weird attraction to Nick Cave. Oh, and Katie Holmes when she was on Dawsons Creek - not any more though.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

honeybee28 said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> so my cbfm arrived yesterday evening and i wanted to play with it but i dont have the batteries for it!!! grrrr!!! gotta go and get some today, yey, cant wait to poas again lol.
> 
> Hey honeybee, not sure where you are in your cycle, but please read the directions before you start peeing on sticks!!! :haha: It's pretty particular when you can start using the monitor, and for the first 6 days you don't get to pee on anything! This is my second month using it, and I'm very happy to have it. Hoping to get a peak tomorrow... Thought it would come today, but no.... :cry: But whatev! I'm chillin' this month, no worries!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun, yeah i read the instructions and set it up this morn. had to lie and say im on cd 5, when it's cd 7, but oh well, think it'll let me poas tomorrow yey. have you had been on high for a few days?Click to expand...

STILL no peak today!!! :cry::cry::cry: I've had highs for 7 days now........ Today was CD17 on my CBFM... I always get mixed up because on my chart it's really CD18. I O'd on CD17 last month, so I was hoping it would be earlier this month, or at the very least still on CD17.... so...... I guess I'll just keep POAS... Hope it's going to tell me Peak at SOME point!!!!


----------



## LuckyD

SquirrelGirl said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> so my cbfm arrived yesterday evening and i wanted to play with it but i dont have the batteries for it!!! grrrr!!! gotta go and get some today, yey, cant wait to poas again lol.
> 
> Hey honeybee, not sure where you are in your cycle, but please read the directions before you start peeing on sticks!!! :haha: It's pretty particular when you can start using the monitor, and for the first 6 days you don't get to pee on anything! This is my second month using it, and I'm very happy to have it. Hoping to get a peak tomorrow... Thought it would come today, but no.... :cry: But whatev! I'm chillin' this month, no worries!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun, yeah i read the instructions and set it up this morn. had to lie and say im on cd 5, when it's cd 7, but oh well, think it'll let me poas tomorrow yey. have you had been on high for a few days?Click to expand...
> 
> STILL no peak today!!! :cry::cry::cry: I've had highs for 7 days now........ Today was CD17 on my CBFM... I always get mixed up because on my chart it's really CD18. I O'd on CD17 last month, so I was hoping it would be earlier this month, or at the very least still on CD17.... so...... I guess I'll just keep POAS... Hope it's going to tell me Peak at SOME point!!!!Click to expand...

Hang in there sweetie...I totally know what it is like but it is sure to happen really soon. How long are your cycles?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> There is even an entire porn subculture based on it!
> 
> There is also a fetish around dressing up as stuffed animals :loopy: Glad you are going to see your man tomorrow.Click to expand...

Yes, the FURRIES, isn't it? I think there was a show on about them several years back... crazy! Though, I suppose I'd already know what animal to dress up like! :rofl: 

Oh, and that pic of the red squirrel was sooooooooo cute! The ears are definitely different from the run of the mill American kinds!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

honeybee28 said:


> do you think the raspberry tea could possibly have made you ov early!? when did you start drinking it?
> i could do with ov'ing early. the last 3 months i got my positive opk on cd 16, cd 20, then cd 18 last month. this month, dh is away from cd18-cd22 so im not feeling too positive about it all. never mind, will tthf nonetheless.
> 
> yey jaimie you did it!!! I need to learn how to do that too.
> 
> hope you're all ok ladies.xxx

I was drinking raspberry tea AND taking raspberry leaf capsules this month.... and I obviously didn't O early.... :( But hey, everyone probably has a different reaction!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

soph77 said:


> Hey ladies, to do multiquote messages this is what you have to do - easier than remembering codes ;)
> 
> When you read a messages that you want to quote on you have to click on the little + next to the quote button, then you continue reading the thread until you find another message you want to quote on and hit the + again. Continue going through the thread until you have selected all the messages you want to quote and then hit the post reply button on the left bottom side and it will bring up your reply window.
> 
> hth :) :) :)

You Rock, Soph! That solves my problem of never remembering what it was I wanted to respond to later! And now I'll be able to see if someone already answered! :happydance::happydance::happydance:



LuckyD said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> So what is insurance sex? Where can I buy it? Will it get me a BFP?
> 
> Ha ha, insurance sex is what someone (was it SquirrelGirl?) called the last BD session of the SMEP plan. When you get a positive OPK you BD for three days, have one day off, then BD one more time - the insurance BD. I guess it is because you don't know exactly when you will O after a positive OPK...but it seems a lot of people are too tired by that time and it hasn't stopped people getting BFPs.Click to expand...

Wasn't me.... maybe Titi?? She came up with Speed SMEP, but maybe someone else came up with insurance BD... Might even have been Mamaxm! Don't know, but I don't want to take credit!

Though I do work in insurance, so it would have been awesome had I thought of it! :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> STILL no peak today!!! :cry::cry::cry: I've had highs for 7 days now........ Today was CD17 on my CBFM... I always get mixed up because on my chart it's really CD18. I O'd on CD17 last month, so I was hoping it would be earlier this month, or at the very least still on CD17.... so...... I guess I'll just keep POAS... Hope it's going to tell me Peak at SOME point!!!!
> 
> Hang in there sweetie...I totally know what it is like but it is sure to happen really soon. How long are your cycles?Click to expand...

28 days.... :cry::cry::cry: Yes, I have a short luteal phase... Ok, enough of my moping about it. Gonna go out and have a nice long walk with my dog! (I think I posted this on the SMEP thread a couple days ago, but he's so darned cute!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2588.JPG
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LuckyD

SquirrelGirl said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> STILL no peak today!!! :cry::cry::cry: I've had highs for 7 days now........ Today was CD17 on my CBFM... I always get mixed up because on my chart it's really CD18. I O'd on CD17 last month, so I was hoping it would be earlier this month, or at the very least still on CD17.... so...... I guess I'll just keep POAS... Hope it's going to tell me Peak at SOME point!!!!
> 
> Hang in there sweetie...I totally know what it is like but it is sure to happen really soon. How long are your cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> 28 days.... :cry::cry::cry: Yes, I have a short luteal phase... Ok, enough of my moping about it. Gonna go out and have a nice long walk with my dog! (I think I posted this on the SMEP thread a couple days ago, but he's so darned cute!)Click to expand...

Aw, he is a cutie pie!!

I am in the same boat with the short LP...but there are so many stories out there where people got pregnant with a short LP. Lots of people said they didn't even know theirs was short, or didn't realise it was an issue, and just got pg. (can you tell I have been googling this??). I am sure that we will both be fine..

Hope you get your peak really soon! And enjoy your walk xx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

LuckyD said:


> I said she is from my home town...but I don't personally know her.
> 
> I have had bnb dreams too!!
> 
> Oh also I watched Hot Rod the other night - so know I know who Andy Samberg is - isn't he your other celeb boyfriend? I had never seen him before - he is cute.
> ...
> I also love Robert Downer Jr

 :rofl: oh man, he can be a downer, can't he? Hee.

Thank goodness you actually mentioned Anna Paquin - I totally thought I was losing it and posting about my dreams. Also very glad I'm not the only one dreaming about bnb!

Yeah, Andy Samberg from SNL is my other boyfriend. He is way hot and hilarious, imho. You best not be taking him out for drinks Ms. Lucky!

Squirrel - so do you have an embarrassing story about being into FURRIES? :haha: Maybe some sort of freaky, kinky group sex party is what we need to get our BFPs? Totally kidding - the air fare alone would kill the budget for any such thing :haha: Really hope you get your peak soon!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Squirrel - so do you have an embarrassing story about being into FURRIES? :haha: Maybe some sort of freaky, kinky group sex party is what we need to get our BFPs? Totally kidding - the air fare alone would kill the budget for any such thing :haha: Really hope you get your peak soon!

Great news! Before I went for my walk, I went to the restroom and decided what the heck, I'll POAICOPK.... The test line didn't seem darker than the control line, but again I decided what the heck, let me use a CB digi OPK. I bought a crapload of ICs when I first started to TTC but wasn't confident that I could tell the darkness, so I bought a CBFM. Last month I added digis while I was waiting for the CBFM to learn my cycle. I only used one last month because I got a peak and really clear lines on the ICs, so I still had 6 more, so decided may as well use one!

And I got my ':)'

Now I hope my CBFM says peak tomorrow, or that will tell me I can't rely on it, and that would be very sad..... After spending all that money on it and sticks!


Oh and Jaimie... if I KNEW of a kinky party that everyone could go to to get their BFPs,..... don't you think *I* would have my BFP?!?! :winkwink:


ok, and now I'm going to happliy go back to TTHF, was going a bit psycho for a day or so! :rofl:


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Yeah, Andy Samberg from SNL is my other boyfriend. He is way hot and hilarious, imho. You best not be taking him out for drinks Ms. Lucky!
> 
> Squirrel - so do you have an embarrassing story about being into FURRIES? :haha: Maybe some sort of freaky, kinky group sex party is what we need to get our BFPs? Totally kidding - the air fare alone would kill the budget for any such thing :haha: Really hope you get your peak soon!

We don't get SNL in NZ...so that is why I had never heard of him. Don't worry, he is reserved for you Jaimie x

You make me laugh so much - group sex for BFPs! Hey, if it works...

The Furries thing is weird...I saw a doco on them too, they totally have animal suits with flaps on the bottom - people walk them on leads and then they go to the toilet like animals! Bizarre, but I guess if it ain't hurting anyone, people can do whatever turns them on.

My OH is really disturbed by the grown men who like to dress up as babies - they get women to change their nappies and feed them bottles and things. I would definitely not be into changing a grown mans nappies.




SquirrelGirl said:


> \
> Great news! Before I went for my walk, I went to the restroom and decided what the heck, I'll POAICOPK.... The test line didn't seem darker than the control line, but again I decided what the heck, let me use a CB digi OPK. I bought a crapload of ICs when I first started to TTC but wasn't confident that I could tell the darkness, so I bought a CBFM. Last month I added digis while I was waiting for the CBFM to learn my cycle. I only used one last month because I got a peak and really clear lines on the ICs, so I still had 6 more, so decided may as well use one!
> 
> And I got my ':)'
> 
> Now I hope my CBFM says peak tomorrow, or that will tell me I can't rely on it, and that would be very sad..... After spending all that money on it and sticks!


Yay Squirrel! Am happy that you got your smiley! Hope the CBFM backs it up. 

Do you guys usually assume that the day after your positive is the day you O? I know it is 12-36 hours...but do most people just assume O is the next day?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> Do you guys usually assume that the day after your positive is the day you O? I know it is 12-36 hours...but do most people just assume O is the next day?

Well, that's how I'd been going about it, but this month I've decided to act like O isn't done til 3 days later. I think maybe part of my problem is stopping BD too soon. Perhaps that's why SMEP says go three days straight, skip a day, and go again just in case (insurance BD)....


----------



## LuckyD

SquirrelGirl said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys usually assume that the day after your positive is the day you O? I know it is 12-36 hours...but do most people just assume O is the next day?
> 
> Well, that's how I'd been going about it, but this month I've decided to act like O isn't done til 3 days later. I think maybe part of my problem is stopping BD too soon. Perhaps that's why SMEP says go three days straight, skip a day, and go again just in case (insurance BD)....Click to expand...

Yes, that is true...and last month I thought I O'd two days after positive OPK.

But I don't really want that to be true..that would mean that my LP is down to about 8 days!! Man, I need to chill out about the whole LP thing...


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Yeah for your smiley face Squirrel! That rocks. I hope you can relax now.

Ha! The baby fetish - that is crazy stuff, ain't it? Sometimes I feel like my DH needs his nappy changed and it is a TOTAL turn off :baby: hee. Do any of you read Dan Savage's Savage Love column? He gives advice to people with wacky fetishes and other sexual issues.

I think it is sort of tragic that you don't get SNL in NZ Lucky :cry: At least I won't have to worry about you stealing my boyfriend though :winkwink:

I can definitely see why you'd be concerned with an 8 day lp. Are you thinking about asking a doc about it? I mean, I wouldn't get overly freaked out or anything I'd just look into it. Are there any homeopathic things you can do to lengthen it?

I'm hoping for a nice juicy implantation dip in the next few days...

So there is this smiley face with a blind over its eyes on top of the box you type in - I'm gonna test it out

Spoiler
what does this do?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woa! that is crazy! it allows you to post secret messages!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Time for a quickie whine - one of my cousins just announced that she is pg again on Facebook with a scan pic at 9 weeks. I personally don't think you should announce very private information like that on Facebook, but that is definitely the green eyed monster talking. Also, aren't you supposed to wait a few months to announce? She got pg with her first while she was on the pill. What the?! Ok - rant over.


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Ha! The baby fetish - that is crazy stuff, ain't it? Sometimes I feel like my DH needs his nappy changed and it is a TOTAL turn off :baby: hee. Do any of you read Dan Savage's Savage Love column? He gives advice to people with wacky fetishes and other sexual issues.
> 
> I think it is sort of tragic that you don't get SNL in NZ Lucky :cry: At least I won't have to worry about you stealing my boyfriend though :winkwink:
> 
> I can definitely see why you'd be concerned with an 8 day lp. Are you thinking about asking a doc about it? I mean, I wouldn't get overly freaked out or anything I'd just look into it. Are there any homeopathic things you can do to lengthen it?
> 
> I'm hoping for a nice juicy implantation dip in the next few days...
> 
> So there is this smiley face with a blind over its eyes on top of the box you type in - I'm gonna test it out
> 
> Spoiler
> what does this do?

Dan Savage - something else we don't get in NZ - am off to google! 

I don't think I do have an 8 day LP - I am gonna assume that I am Oing today - which means if I have a normal 29 day cycle it will be a 10 day LP - not great, but better than 8. So am going to try and stop stressing now. And if AF arrives, will look into doing something about it.

Good luck on that implantation dip!!! That would be fantastic.



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Time for a quickie whine - one of my cousins just announced that she is pg again on Facebook with a scan pic at 9 weeks. I personally don't think you should announce very private information like that on Facebook, but that is definitely the green eyed monster talking. Also, aren't you supposed to wait a few months to announce? She got pg with her first while she was on the pill. What the?! Ok - rant over.

Oh, that sucks. Why does everyone in the world appear to be pg right now? Yeah, some people wait to announce...but lots of people I know went ahead and told people. Some of them actually ended up miscarrying, so I am not sure if they regretted telling people or not. I am TERRIBLE at keeping things to myself, so I think I would have to tell my family and friends...but no announcements on Facebook until 3 months!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> So what is insurance sex? Where can I buy it? Will it get me a BFP?

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Funniest quote of the night! Just checking in before bed, and will catch up more tomorrow, but just had to say this cracked me up!:haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ok, testing out the multi-quote thing and then truly going to bed! Thanks Soph for the tip!





LuckyD said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> So what is insurance sex? Where can I buy it? Will it get me a BFP?
> 
> Ha ha, insurance sex is what someone (was it SquirrelGirl?) called the last BD session of the SMEP plan. When you get a positive OPK you BD for three days, have one day off, then BD one more time - the insurance BD. I guess it is because you don't know exactly when you will O after a positive OPK...but it seems a lot of people are too tired by that time and it hasn't stopped people getting BFPs.Click to expand...

Wasn't me.... maybe Titi?? She came up with Speed SMEP, but maybe someone else came up with insurance BD... Might even have been Mamaxm! Don't know, but I don't want to take credit!

Though I do work in insurance, so it would have been awesome had I thought of it! :haha:[/QUOTE] 

I know, I know!! It was Honeybee! Remember because it cracked me up when I read it. I do remember Titi coming up with Speed SMEP, too.:haha:



LuckyD said:


> Who does everyone else have as their celeb crush? (I sound like I'm 12 years old....)
> 
> This is pretty boring and obvious....but I have loved Johnny Depp ever since 21 Jump Street. How can someone be so hot, and so talented?
> 
> I also love Robert Downer Jr - just think he is a brilliant actor. And have a weird attraction to Nick Cave. Oh, and Katie Holmes when she was on Dawsons Creek - not any more though.

Love Johnny Depp, too! Who is Nick Cave? Anyone hear watch Lost? In love with both Sawyer and Jack!



SquirrelGirl said:


> Yes, the FURRIES, isn't it? I think there was a show on about them several years back... crazy! Though, I suppose I'd already know what animal to dress up like! :rofl:
> 
> Oh, and that pic of the red squirrel was sooooooooo cute! The ears are definitely different from the run of the mill American kinds!

I saw this on Entourage!


SquirrelGirl said:


> I was drinking raspberry tea AND taking raspberry leaf capsules this month.... and I obviously didn't O early.... :( But hey, everyone probably has a different reaction!

Not sure O'ing early is all it's cracked up to be...I O'd early last cycle, but then it just meant AF arrived early, too. :sad1:

Ok, really am off to bed! Goodnight!!


----------



## LuckyD

MyTurnYet said:


> I know, I know!! It was Honeybee! Remember because it cracked me up when I read it. I do remember Titi coming up with Speed SMEP, too.:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Who does everyone else have as their celeb crush? (I sound like I'm 12 years old....)
> 
> This is pretty boring and obvious....but I have loved Johnny Depp ever since 21 Jump Street. How can someone be so hot, and so talented?
> 
> I also love Robert Downer Jr - just think he is a brilliant actor. And have a weird attraction to Nick Cave. Oh, and Katie Holmes when she was on Dawsons Creek - not any more though.
> 
> Love Johnny Depp, too! Who is Nick Cave? Anyone hear watch Lost? In love with both Sawyer and Jack!Click to expand...

Ha ha, check us all out with the multi-quotes - you have revolutionised this thread Soph!

Yes Jill, it was honeybee! That's right - good memory!

Nick Cave is a singer, originally from Australia but has lived in England for forever. He is awesome and dark and intense...done some amazing music and is one of the best live performers I have ever seen. He isn't good-looking really...I think the attraction is more cos of his music and intensity - he's kind of sexy-ugly, which is actually quite hot! I will attach a picture, but as I said - you kind of need to hear his music/see him perform to get the attraction thing!
 



Attached Files:







images-4.jpg
File size: 2.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## honeybee28

hellooo moihahahaah yes it was me!!!!!! But Julia, if he's away when i get my positive opk i'll miss more than just the insurance bd. will bd in the morning before he goes and leave a softcup in me thinks.

Jill I LOVE sawyer and jack. and i think you all know by now i love all the rugby men. and i had a huge crush on brad pitt, but the beard thing he's got going on at the moment really puts me off lol!

awww the announcing it early thing upsets me, makes me really worried for the girl/baby. a friend of mine announced at 5 weeks, she's now at 13 weeks and everything seems to be ok thank god.

i really have to go to work, i should get up earlier if i wanna get my bnb time in before i go!!! Have a super day/night.xxx


----------



## soph77

MyTurnYet said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> So what is insurance sex? Where can I buy it? Will it get me a BFP?
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Funniest quote of the night! Just checking in before bed, and will catch up more tomorrow, but just had to say this cracked me up!:haha:Click to expand...

Was going to say I thought it was honey, I was right!



LuckyD said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> I know, I know!! It was Honeybee! Remember because it cracked me up when I read it. I do remember Titi coming up with Speed SMEP, too.:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Who does everyone else have as their celeb crush? (I sound like I'm 12 years old....)
> 
> This is pretty boring and obvious....but I have loved Johnny Depp ever since 21 Jump Street. How can someone be so hot, and so talented?
> 
> I also love Robert Downer Jr - just think he is a brilliant actor. And have a weird attraction to Nick Cave. Oh, and Katie Holmes when she was on Dawsons Creek - not any more though.
> 
> Love Johnny Depp, too! Who is Nick Cave? Anyone hear watch Lost? In love with both Sawyer and Jack!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha, check us all out with the multi-quotes - you have revolutionised this thread Soph!
> 
> Yes Jill, it was honeybee! That's right - good memory!
> 
> Nick Cave is a singer, originally from Australia but has lived in England for forever. He is awesome and dark and intense...done some amazing music and is one of the best live performers I have ever seen. He isn't good-looking really...I think the attraction is more cos of his music and intensity - he's kind of sexy-ugly, which is actually quite hot! I will attach a picture, but as I said - you kind of need to hear his music/see him perform to get the attraction thing!Click to expand...

I loved Johnny Depp from 21 Jump Street Days too, and I LOVE Nick Cave.
Have you read his book, The Ass Saw The Angel? It is really good.


I am giving a very deep curtsy right now accepting applause for revolutionizing this multi-quoting thread :happydance:


----------



## LuckyD

I knew you'd know Nick Cave Soph! Yep, have read his book - he has a new one out now doesn't he?

Just remembered my other celeb crush..but only you and Moondance will know who it is - Hamish Blake! Don't understand why Megan Gale went for Andy instead of Hamish. I just think he's so funny on Spicks and Specks. I miss Australia sometimes.....


----------



## soph77

Yeah I thought he had a new book, but I haven't read it yet.
Hamish Blake is sooo funny, and spicks and specks - LOVE it!!!
But I thing Andy is pretty hot too ;)


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> Yeah I thought he had a new book, but I haven't read it yet.
> Hamish Blake is sooo funny, and spicks and specks - LOVE it!!!
> But I thing Andy is pretty hot too ;)

Perfect! You can have Andy and I'll have Hamish. Then we can double date!


----------



## soph77

LuckyD said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I thought he had a new book, but I haven't read it yet.
> Hamish Blake is sooo funny, and spicks and specks - LOVE it!!!
> But I thing Andy is pretty hot too ;)
> 
> Perfect! You can have Andy and I'll have Hamish. Then we can double date!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Do you want to know who else I love? Will Anderson.
I was so upset when Will Anderson and Adam Spencer finished their breakfast show on jjj. I used to laugh til I cried on my way to work every morning :D


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I thought he had a new book, but I haven't read it yet.
> Hamish Blake is sooo funny, and spicks and specks - LOVE it!!!
> But I thing Andy is pretty hot too ;)
> 
> Perfect! You can have Andy and I'll have Hamish. Then we can double date!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Do you want to know who else I love? Will Anderson.
> I was so upset when Will Anderson and Adam Spencer finished their breakfast show on jjj. I used to laugh til I cried on my way to work every morning :DClick to expand...

Did you used to watch The Gruen Transfer that Will Anderson hosted on ABC? It was pretty interesting! This is making me nostalgic for Australian TV!


----------



## soph77

Yeah I liked that show too. Do you watch Qi?
It is very funny. There are some great shows on abc and sbs


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moondance said:


> OFF TO DP's TOMORROW! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
Have Fun hun*



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Niamh  I think it was you that said when you feel like you get a mild cold during the 2ww you suspect you are out? Ive actually seen that as an early pg symptom :winkwink: What does sucking diesel mean? Love your fun red squirrel pic! Their little ears are the cutest!

*Yea that was me, I still have the cold and I read it could be a sign but not getting my hopes up!!! I'm chilling well trying!  my temps seem good but wonder if that's the cold I have. one thing that got me wondering this morning is normally when I get pregnant I have vivid dreams of Dh leaving me or we have a huge fight and I'm out of control and I threaten to leave him and he doesn't care think its an feeling insecurity thing you feel vulnerable when you are pregnant, but I had one of those dreams last night I was Glad to wake up!!! note to self chillax!!! oh and sucking diesel means job well done, your on a winner *




tryforbaby2 said:


> Thanks Soph, I know my bnb sisters would never be that cruel. That's why I love my close bnb sisters! :flow:

* we are one for all and all for one!*




Ejay said:


> Gotta check on my mare who I took over to my friends to run with the stallion so we are both TTC now, I wonder who will catch first.

*good luck Ejay hope you both catch!! *



soph77 said:


> Hey ladies, to do multiquote messages this is what you have to do - easier than remembering codes ;)

* Thank you  your a star *


Lucky D *I loved Orlando Bloome in his elf costume in Lord of the Rings which is a bit of a one off for me, as I like them tall well built (like ruby players strong I guess) so I love Russel Corwe (gladiator) The rock , ooh and Vine Diesel think that its! I like Robert Downer Jr but not as a ooh I fancy him kinda thing he is a great actor as is Johnny Depp the man is amazing! hun may be try vit B complex for your LP I swear I have seen a change, OV on CD15 instead of later and longer LP as last months I stopped and OV later and LP was 12 days not to bad but would worry myself if it went under 10. 
*
oh who mentioned grown men in nappies who drink bottles! do not forget about the ones who pay to be breastfeed :rofl:




Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Time for a quickie whine - one of my cousins just announced that she is pg again on Facebook with a scan pic at 9 weeks. I personally don't think you should announce very private information like that on Facebook, but that is definitely the green eyed monster talking. Also, aren't you supposed to wait a few months to announce? She got pg with her first while she was on the pill. What the?! Ok - rant over.

*At most I would tell BNB sisters first, have a feeling you will know before DH may be lol but then may be tell my sister and best friend and every one else well after the 3 month mark and I mean well after it. one of my friends has announced her pregnancy as well, yet I'm happy for her she knows how hard it is to get pregnant took her a year with her second baby! but isn't it still ouch and green lights flash before your eyes*

Think I'm missing some of my quotes LOL to much to read ladies!

honeybee28 :hi:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Just thought of more lovely men to oggle over LOL 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kuna7sC5ek&feature=related

dont ya just love the six packs LOL


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Morning/Afternoon Girls!

I have to persoanlly say I would probably announce that I am pregnant as soon as it was confirmed by a blood test. Most of my family know how long we have been TTC and would be thoroughly supportive (most of them, meaning not my sister, she'll rub it in!). My mother in law and husband would know as soon as I had "Pregnant 1-2"on my digital hpt! My sister-in-law announced before she even went to the doctor and now she is due next month with another boy. Also, if a miscarraige was a result of a early pregnancy,I would expect my family to be there to understand the many emotions, and then maybe people would be uncomfortable enough to force the issue of immediate TTC or other suggestions. But thats my preference anyhow.

My crush has been Mark Harmon (don't know if many of you know him) but I am in love with him. My DH laughs at me because he is probably double my age, my he is hot! :kiss:

I decided against testing with a digital opk this morning as I am sure it would just be negative anyway. My cm is creamy with a hard and low cervix. I wanted to BD last night for some assurance (for the insurace, hehe!), but I didn;t want to put any effort into it,so I said what the hell, TTHF! I asked him if he wanted to have a last insurance BD?! Then I realized I spoke to him in BnB code!!! He asked me what I am talking about and gave me the stink eye! Now I know I must dream about BnB just like you jaimie and luckyd!

How's O and the 2WW treating everyone?

By the way I did some research last on red raspberry leaf tea and some of it's benefits is healthy menstruation, strengthen and tone the uterus, and prepare the womb for childbirth. Sad to say though I have found many different reviews on drinking it while pregnant. I hear it's safe then I hear it's not. But maybe thats the reason I O'dmuch earlier than normal, MAYBE it's helpingme have a regular 28 day cycle? Hmph?


----------



## Annamumof2

morning girls or afternoon where ever you are, anywya i went to the nurse and she said that i should ovulate 10/14 days after i finish my period i was like huh on a 58 day cycle that is odd, anyway i didnt question her and i told her we will be doing it every other day anyway and she was ok with that.

and today i watched LOST don't know if any of you watch it but omg the episod i watched was very upsetting to me.


----------



## mushmouth

Hi everybody! 

Tryfor invited me to join you all. her, Honeybee and soph supported me through to my bfp in march so I'm back for more! X


----------



## CelticNiamh

mushmouth said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Tryfor invited me to join you all. her, Honeybee and soph supported me through to my bfp in march so I'm back for more! X

Welcome to the thread, hope you enjoy it as much as we all do :flower:

Oh yea and last video link today I promise LOL found this on another thread and though we would all get a huge giggle 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXjhi8htHSc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> morning girls or afternoon where ever you are, anywya i went to the nurse and she said that i should ovulate 10/14 days after i finish my period i was like huh on a 58 day cycle that is odd, anyway i didnt question her and i told her we will be doing it every other day anyway and she was ok with that.
> 
> and today i watched LOST don't know if any of you watch it but omg the episod i watched was very upsetting to me.

Anna you need to chart so you can shove it in her face (well you know what I mean LOL) to show if you need to ( I hope you dont) just incase there is a problem. was your last cycle a one off for you, what is your normal cycle. 

by the way good luck TTC stock up on the test got to love ebay! LOL just dont tell DH :winkwink:


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome to the thread mushmouth.

CD3 today and I had a well interesting day - my sugars went really low when driving to an appointment and I stopped the car but people noticed I was out of it and eventually called the paramedics so I got a ride to the hospital in an ambulance. Luckily hypoglycaemia is easily fixed so I didn't stay long and my DH came and picked me up and sent my brother-in-law to fetch my DD from school. Its not the first time this has happened but it is the first time the paramedics got involved. Better not happen next week else I won't get to the gynae.

Anyway, we got to make milkshakes this afternoon and DH and I have been watching more movies together lately. Trying to think of some more fun things to do this cycle, but right now I am out of ideas for a lot of things - think my brain needs to recover from this morning (normal sugars = 4-8, I was at 0.2)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> morning girls or afternoon where ever you are, anywya i went to the nurse and she said that i should ovulate 10/14 days after i finish my period i was like huh on a 58 day cycle that is odd, anyway i didnt question her and i told her we will be doing it every other day anyway and she was ok with that.
> 
> and today i watched LOST don't know if any of you watch it but omg the episod i watched was very upsetting to me.




Tanikit said:


> Welcome to the thread mushmouth.
> 
> CD3 today and I had a well interesting day - my sugars went really low when driving to an appointment and I stopped the car but people noticed I was out of it and eventually called the paramedics so I got a ride to the hospital in an ambulance. Luckily hypoglycaemia is easily fixed so I didn't stay long and my DH came and picked me up and sent my brother-in-law to fetch my DD from school. Its not the first time this has happened but it is the first time the paramedics got involved. Better not happen next week else I won't get to the gynae.
> 
> Anyway, we got to make milkshakes this afternoon and DH and I have been watching more movies together lately. Trying to think of some more fun things to do this cycle, but right now I am out of ideas for a lot of things - think my brain needs to recover from this morning (normal sugars = 4-8, I was at 0.2)

oh my god Tanikit thats very low I think the lowest I ever got was 1 or 2 and I was in hospital at the time. do you get a warning when they are getting low at all. think next week check them before you get in the car is DH going with you to the GE appointment


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

soph77 said:


> I am giving a very deep curtsy right now accepting applause for revolutionizing this multi-quoting thread :happydance:

=D&gt; well done soph, you suck diesel! omg that is killing me - I'm sure that isn't how you are supposed to say it but I just had to :rofl: I love all the sayings I've learning on bnb!

I'm sorry about that announcement protocol rant - I was really just feeling VERY envious of my fertile cousin yesterday. I'm sure I would tell y'all right away and my close friends and family. But I would never announce on Facebook - that is just me though and I don't begrudge any of my friends and family that have done it. I have 16 cousins and they all married and had kids well before I did, even though I'm one of the oldest. I think that when things like this happen to your family members it hurts even worse then old high school friends and such...family members can really get your goat!

LuckyD - I can see the attraction to Nick Cave. I'm attracted to Tom Waits :dohh:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Uh oh - forgot a bunch of stuff I wanted to say - 

Tanikit - REALLY hope you feel better soon hon! So sorry your level got so low.

Julia - how are you doing? I'm sure the tea is fine. I definitely lol'd when you wrote that you asked DH if he wanted to have insurance sex. I get the same reaction from my DH when I accidentally mention bnb lingo.

Welcome MushMouth! I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm really glad you joined us on the tthf front!

LOST last night was INSANE! I kept going from really pissed about things not making sense to "thank goodness they answered that question!" It was so sad though. My DH came over to the couch and snuggled with me at the end because he was bummed - it was really cute.


----------



## honeybee28

MUSH!!!!! Good to see you sweetie, how are you? i've been thinking about you.xxx

I've totally missed this whole series of Lost, think i'll get it on dvd to try to catch up.

mmmmm Vin Diesel, yes i really like him too yum!!!

If I get a BFP I would tell you guys and dh right away, and probably my best friend as she would notice if i stopped drinking lol. mmm. I'd really like a glass of icey cold white wine but we don't have any and im too lazy to go out.

Julia I got some of that tea today!! Going to see if it makes a difference to me, I'll try anything to ov earlier. 

oh my god tanikit, hope you feel better soon.xxx


----------



## Nixilix

helloooooooooooo girls..... how are we all!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Annamumof2 said:


> morning girls or afternoon where ever you are, anywya i went to the nurse and she said that i should ovulate 10/14 days after i finish my period i was like huh on a 58 day cycle that is odd, anyway i didnt question her and i told her we will be doing it every other day anyway and she was ok with that.
> 
> and today i watched LOST don't know if any of you watch it but omg the episod i watched was very upsetting to me.

Nope, not a LOST fan. Sorry! I agree with Tanikit, you should probably track your menstrual cycle so mayeb you can get a clear picture. When you cervix becomes really soft, open and awash in clear stretchy Cervical Mucus, I'd get to BD'ing right away. Good Luck! I watched The Hills last night and The Worlds Dumbest Show.



mushmouth said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Tryfor invited me to join you all. her, Honeybee and soph supported me through to my bfp in march so I'm back for more! X

:hugs: 



CelticNiamh said:


> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> Tryfor invited me to join you all. her, Honeybee and soph supported me through to my bfp in march so I'm back for more! X
> 
> Welcome to the thread, hope you enjoy it as much as we all do :flower:
> 
> Oh yea and last video link today I promise LOL found this on another thread and though we would all get a huge giggle
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXjhi8htHSc&feature=player_embeddedClick to expand...

Cute clip! My dd heard the music and wanted ot watch it! I was praying no crazy TTC mumbo jumbo was on it to confuse her or have her ask questions! 



Tanikit said:


> Welcome to the thread mushmouth.
> 
> CD3 today and I had a well interesting day - my sugars went really low when driving to an appointment and I stopped the car but people noticed I was out of it and eventually called the paramedics so I got a ride to the hospital in an ambulance. Luckily hypoglycaemia is easily fixed so I didn't stay long and my DH came and picked me up and sent my brother-in-law to fetch my DD from school. Its not the first time this has happened but it is the first time the paramedics got involved. Better not happen next week else I won't get to the gynae.
> 
> Anyway, we got to make milkshakes this afternoon and DH and I have been watching more movies together lately. Trying to think of some more fun things to do this cycle, but right now I am out of ideas for a lot of things - think my brain needs to recover from this morning (normal sugars = 4-8, I was at 0.2)

Feel better hunnie. :hugs: Do you check your sugar levels every morning? (Dumb question, I know, I am sure you do). I get that way when my sodium levels are extremely high; I black out when driving for a few seconds then I get shakey. Again feel better and treat yourself to whatever ails you! :flower:



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Julia - how are you doing? I'm sure the tea is fine. I definitely lol'd when you wrote that you asked DH if he wanted to have insurance sex. I get the same reaction from my DH when I accidentally mention bnb lingo.

I am fine. I think the tea made me O early. But who the hell knows! :rofl: I actually said to my DH "Want to have Insurance BD!" Lmao, he had no clue what I was talking about!!!! :rofl: How are you doing today?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Nixilix said:


> helloooooooooooo girls..... how are we all!!!

Haven't seen you in awhile! I am good, how are you! :flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> Julia I got some of that tea today!! Going to see if it makes a difference to me, I'll try anything to ov earlier.

Have fun with the tea! I hope it is what made my cycle shorter! If not than I have no explanation! I think I am going to try Maca next month or switch to fertile aid if my bfp is a now show!


----------



## mushmouth

Haha thank you girls!

I'll try read through this massssssive thread on the laptop tomorrow. First day back at work and home office furniture will be delivered so new start all round!


----------



## mushmouth

Haha thank you girls!

I'll try read through this massssssive thread on the laptop tomorrow. First day back at work and home office furniture will be delivered so new start all round!


----------



## honeybee28

Hello Nix!!! How are you? Havent seen you in while.

ahhh mush, do people at work know? Can you start ttc again right away? i hope so.

julia i started maca today, will let you know how it goes.

i know i say this all the time, but I REALLY HOPE THIS IS OUR CYCLE!!!! Baby dust all round!!xxxxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woo hoo Nixi! I just checked out your profile page earlier this morning to see how you are doing.


----------



## honeybee28

hahahaha niamh that clip is so cute. i've got pre seed to try this month yey.


----------



## Nixilix

Witch appeared today im happy actually cause i knew by temps wasnt pg and was expecting her and began to worry! But now im really looking forward to this month. CD1... that is the last time i will be on CD1 for 9 months. 

Also kinda glad ive had a "normal" cycle since the chem/mc whatever people call it. The nurse said there is a tiny slight more chance of a mc the month after so now im back to normal and it was a 28 day cycle so im confident my lp is defo 14 days and my cycle depends on what day i o. i hope its early this month!!!

So just gonna temp, drink lots of water, use opks and dtd every other day from end of af and then every day between cd 11 and 15 as i have previous o'd on cd12,13 and now 14. 

Im so upbeat. if i wasnt temping then i would of been adament i was pregnant so im glad i saw the two drops as it REALLY prepared me for it. yay!!!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> mmmmm Vin Diesel, yes i really like him too yum!!!

He is just lovely https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9iI2ZY_xew 
but sssshhhhh dont tell my DH LOL, let me know how you get on mine gets here tomorrow!!! 



Nixilix said:


> helloooooooooooo girls..... how are we all!!!

:happydance::happydance: great to see you here :hugs: 

Tryfor I was thinking the same when I watched it LOL my DS was watching as well kids love music.


----------



## mushmouth

honeybee28 said:


> ahhh mush, do people at work know? Can you start ttc again right away? i hope so.

My boss, and his boss do (well since I've been off my boss has changed and the new one doesn't) and a couple of my close friends do, and they've all been awesome so far.

We have to wait for one normal period, normally 4-6 weeks and then we're back on the baby wagon... So I'm not going into WTT, just seeing this as a dud cycle! I've started my folic acid again, and just pray my cycles get back to normal quick time!


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls or afternoon where ever you are, anywya i went to the nurse and she said that i should ovulate 10/14 days after i finish my period i was like huh on a 58 day cycle that is odd, anyway i didnt question her and i told her we will be doing it every other day anyway and she was ok with that.
> 
> and today i watched LOST don't know if any of you watch it but omg the episod i watched was very upsetting to me.
> 
> Anna you need to chart so you can shove it in her face (well you know what I mean LOL) to show if you need to ( I hope you dont) just incase there is a problem. was your last cycle a one off for you, what is your normal cycle.
> 
> by the way good luck TTC stock up on the test got to love ebay! LOL just dont tell DH :winkwink:Click to expand...

because of the depo my cycles was getting less and less then i thought it was back to normal before i went on it then it went up to 58 days so it confused the hell out of me but because im on warfarin they cant put me on anythign to help me


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls or afternoon where ever you are, anywya i went to the nurse and she said that i should ovulate 10/14 days after i finish my period i was like huh on a 58 day cycle that is odd, anyway i didnt question her and i told her we will be doing it every other day anyway and she was ok with that.
> 
> and today i watched LOST don't know if any of you watch it but omg the episod i watched was very upsetting to me.
> 
> Anna you need to chart so you can shove it in her face (well you know what I mean LOL) to show if you need to ( I hope you dont) just incase there is a problem. was your last cycle a one off for you, what is your normal cycle.
> 
> by the way good luck TTC stock up on the test got to love ebay! LOL just dont tell DH :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> because of the depo my cycles was getting less and less then i thought it was back to normal before i went on it then it went up to 58 days so it confused the hell out of me but because im on warfarin they cant put me on anythign to help meClick to expand...

I wonder is there a natural remedy you can take that wont conflict with the warfarin. Im trying to find out I still think charting will help you see exactly were OV is and help in getting that BFP :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nelix I felt the same with my temps I knew AF was on the way and I deffo did not feel so bad except for the F:finger: You moment when she arrived even though I knew she was on the way.

have great fun trying this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Niamh - we've both had flat temps the past two days. It is weird when that happens, right?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hey Niamh - we've both had flat temps the past two days. It is weird when that happens, right?

yea I had it earlier in my cycle as well. as long as they stay up Im ok I wonder will we both see a rise tomorrow!! I should be 6DPO today not 5DPO but leaving it as it is make me test a day later if I get that far!!! how are you feeling :flower:


----------



## honeybee28

niamh - mmmmmm viiiiiiiin he's yummy.

i just had a bath and ran it too hot and now im so boiling. i couldnt bring myself to put cold water in it, so just grit my teeth and put up with it what an idiot lol.

i think that charting is so cool, like it's amazing what your bbt can tell you. i bought a thermometer but i havent used it yet. i think it would be a step too far for dh though, the cbfm was pushing it a bit.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Ha! that is exactly how I take baths honeybee - far too hot!

You know the saying "a watched pot never boils"? Maybe I'm not getting a sticky bean because I'm watching my uterus too much?


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> niamh - mmmmmm viiiiiiiin he's yummy.
> 
> i just had a bath and ran it too hot and now im so boiling. i couldnt bring myself to put cold water in it, so just grit my teeth and put up with it what an idiot lol.
> 
> i think that charting is so cool, like it's amazing what your bbt can tell you. i bought a thermometer but i havent used it yet. i think it would be a step too far for dh though, the cbfm was pushing it a bit.

I know he is so hot lol have to fan my self I feel a swoon coming on, (crap I need a swoon smilie) 



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Ha! that is exactly how I take baths honeybee - far too hot!
> 
> You know the saying "a watched pot never boils"? Maybe I'm not getting a sticky bean because I'm watching my uterus too much?

you two no more hot baths ok! bad girls!!! well only before OV not in the TWW hot baths can be bad for a baby when your pregnant you advoid them. here dont panic if you been having them now cause like most other things it prob doesnt matter much till after you have gotten your BFP !!!


----------



## honeybee28

jaimie i think there may be something in that, though im so obsessed with watching my pot i couldnt stop if i tried!!! lmao!!!


----------



## Ejay

Hi everyone.

Niamh that clip was so funny, just had to LOL, OH was wondering what on earth was going on.

Went to see my mare tonight, after only 3 days with the stallion she is already in season and seriously flirting with the stallion. I tried to sneak up and hide so she wouldn't see me and managed to spy on the two love birds for about 5 minutes before I was noticed. Molly quickly walked in the opposite direction pretending like she wasn't with him. I guess it was like having your mother walk in on you at that moment:blush:


On the random teenage crush front, I used to really fancy Sean Bean (he was Sharpe in Sharpes rifles etc, and was also in Lord of the Rings) all of my essays when I was about 13 always had some mention of him in them. Very random I know:blush:


----------



## soph77

tryforbaby2 said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon Girls!
> 
> I have to persoanlly say I would probably announce that I am pregnant as soon as it was confirmed by a blood test. Most of my family know how long we have been TTC and would be thoroughly supportive (most of them, meaning not my sister, she'll rub it in!). My mother in law and husband would know as soon as I had "Pregnant 1-2"on my digital hpt! My sister-in-law announced before she even went to the doctor and now she is due next month with another boy. Also, if a miscarraige was a result of a early pregnancy,I would expect my family to be there to understand the many emotions, and then maybe people would be uncomfortable enough to force the issue of immediate TTC or other suggestions. But thats my preference anyhow.

Way to give a woman a heart attack Julia!!!! This popped up on my screen and I thought you were announcing!! I almost let out a whoop, then I read it a bit more carefully and... oh, let down :(



mushmouth said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Tryfor invited me to join you all. her, Honeybee and soph supported me through to my bfp in march so I'm back for more! X

Aw shit mush, I totally was not expecting to see you here hun, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: We will continue to support you through to your next bfp, which will stick, and beyond.



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> I am giving a very deep curtsy right now accepting applause for revolutionizing this multi-quoting thread :happydance:
> 
> =D&gt; well done soph, you suck diesel! omg that is killing me - I'm sure that isn't how you are supposed to say it but I just had to :rofl: I love all the sayings I've learning on bnb!Click to expand...

Ok, I think I have missed something here - you suck diesel? Please explain? LOL



Nixilix said:


> helloooooooooooo girls..... how are we all!!!

Hey Nix, good to see you hun, sorry the witch got you, but I agree it is good to get that cycle out of the way so you can get on with it. FX for you.



tryforbaby2 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> Julia I got some of that tea today!! Going to see if it makes a difference to me, I'll try anything to ov earlier.
> 
> Have fun with the tea! I hope it is what made my cycle shorter! If not than I have no explanation! I think I am going to try Maca next month or switch to fertile aid if my bfp is a now show!Click to expand...

I got the tea for this cycle too, but haven't been drinking it every day - become a bit lazy on it. I've been taking maca too. Not sure whether one of those pushed my O date back or it was just my trip.



honeybee28 said:


> niamh - mmmmmm viiiiiiiin he's yummy.
> 
> i just had a bath and ran it too hot and now im so boiling. i couldnt bring myself to put cold water in it, so just grit my teeth and put up with it what an idiot lol.
> 
> i think that charting is so cool, like it's amazing what your bbt can tell you. i bought a thermometer but i havent used it yet. i think it would be a step too far for dh though, the cbfm was pushing it a bit.

My dh knows I temp now because I had to call him and ask him to pack my thermometer for a weekend away when I forgot it, but for months he had no idea. I always wake up early to feed my noisy birds and just pop my therm into my v where the beep is nicely muffled under the covers then I get up and check it in the bathroom. 
The result = an oblivious husband :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ejay said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Niamh that clip was so funny, just had to LOL, OH was wondering what on earth was going on.
> 
> Went to see my mare tonight, after only 3 days with the stallion she is already in season and seriously flirting with the stallion. I tried to sneak up and hide so she wouldn't see me and managed to spy on the two love birds for about 5 minutes before I was noticed. Molly quickly walked in the opposite direction pretending like she wasn't with him. I guess it was like having your mother walk in on you at that moment:blush:
> 
> 
> On the random teenage crush front, I used to really fancy Sean Bean (he was Sharpe in Sharpes rifles etc, and was also in Lord of the Rings) all of my essays when I was about 13 always had some mention of him in them. Very random I know:blush:

He is good I could never figure out why nearly every filim I seen him in he was killed in. lol 
yea the clip is good some one else had it posted in the maca thread and I had to share :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

soph77 it should be your sucking diseal LOL it kinda mean you are on to a winner, your doing well, slang I guess lol
another one Job oxo (good job)


----------



## CelticNiamh

soph77 it should be your sucking diesel LOL it kinda mean you are on to a winner, your doing well, slang I guess lol
another one Job oxo (good job)


----------



## bbdreams

Hey girls! I was missing you all from the April thread and thought I would move on over if thats okay with you! How is everyone?


----------



## LuckyD

Woo hoo! It's an ovulation...(totally got that song stuck in my head)! Hilarious Celtic - made me giggle!

Very appropriate for me too, as I have decided that today is 1DPO - FINALLY!!!! Feels like it has taken forever. We managed to BD last night as well so that is good.




soph77 said:


> Yeah I liked that show too. Do you watch Qi?
> It is very funny. There are some great shows on abc and sbs

I don't know Qi - never saw it. Is it new?



CelticNiamh said:


> Lucky D *I loved Orlando Bloome in his elf costume in Lord of the Rings which is a bit of a one off for me, as I like them tall well built (like ruby players strong I guess) so I love Russel Corwe (gladiator) The rock , ooh and Vine Diesel think that its! I like Robert Downer Jr but not as a ooh I fancy him kinda thing he is a great actor as is Johnny Depp the man is amazing! hun may be try vit B complex for your LP I swear I have seen a change, OV on CD15 instead of later and longer LP as last months I stopped and OV later and LP was 12 days not to bad but would worry myself if it went under 10.
> *

*


I liked Orlando Bloom as an elf as well....but he didn't have a very good reputation around Wellington (my home town and where Lord of the Rings was filmed). He wasn't very well known then, not like Elijah Wood or Liv Tyler, but apparently he would come up to girls and say to them 'I'm going to be famous so you should s**k my c**k'. I am sure that many girls did, but he got the rep for being too arrogant. I don't know how true that is! But Wellington is a small town and a small film/theatre industry, and things get around pretty quickly!



tryforbaby2 said:
↑

I have to persoanlly say I would probably announce that I am pregnant as soon as it was confirmed by a blood test. Most of my family know how long we have been TTC and would be thoroughly supportive (most of them, meaning not my sister, she'll rub it in!). My mother in law and husband would know as soon as I had "Pregnant 1-2"on my digital hpt! My sister-in-law announced before she even went to the doctor and now she is due next month with another boy. Also, if a miscarraige was a result of a early pregnancy,I would expect my family to be there to understand the many emotions, and then maybe people would be uncomfortable enough to force the issue of immediate TTC or other suggestions. But thats my preference anyhow.Click to expand...

Yeah I agree Julia - I would tell my friends and family, as if something went wrong I wouldn't be able to hide it from them anyway and would want some support (I am guessing).



mushmouth said:
↑

Hi everybody! 

Tryfor invited me to join you all. her, Honeybee and soph supported me through to my bfp in march so I'm back for more! XClick to expand...

Hi mushmouth! So sorry about your loss  hope you enjoy the TTHF thread!



Tanikit said:
↑

CD3 today and I had a well interesting day - my sugars went really low when driving to an appointment and I stopped the car but people noticed I was out of it and eventually called the paramedics so I got a ride to the hospital in an ambulance. Luckily hypoglycaemia is easily fixed so I didn't stay long and my DH came and picked me up and sent my brother-in-law to fetch my DD from school. Its not the first time this has happened but it is the first time the paramedics got involved. Better not happen next week else I won't get to the gynae.

Anyway, we got to make milkshakes this afternoon and DH and I have been watching more movies together lately. Trying to think of some more fun things to do this cycle, but right now I am out of ideas for a lot of things - think my brain needs to recover from this morning (normal sugars = 4-8, I was at 0.2)Click to expand...

Wow, Tanikit - so sorry you had a yucky day! That's a bit scary having the paramedics involved. Hope you are feeling better 



Jaimie2Eyes said:
↑

LuckyD - I can see the attraction to Nick Cave. I'm attracted to Tom Waits Click to expand...

Ooh, I like Tom Waits too! He has the best voice.



Nixilix said:
↑

helloooooooooooo girls..... how are we all!!!Click to expand...

Hey Nix! Haven't seen you for a while xx hope you are doing well!



honeybee28 said:
↑

i know i say this all the time, but I REALLY HOPE THIS IS OUR CYCLE!!!! Baby dust all round!!xxxxxClick to expand...

Babydust right back at ya honeybee. Yeah, I want this to be our cycle too! Someone on this thread has got to get their BFP soon...I want it to be all of us.



Ejay said:
↑

Went to see my mare tonight, after only 3 days with the stallion she is already in season and seriously flirting with the stallion. I tried to sneak up and hide so she wouldn't see me and managed to spy on the two love birds for about 5 minutes before I was noticed. Molly quickly walked in the opposite direction pretending like she wasn't with him. I guess it was like having your mother walk in on you at that momentClick to expand...

Ha ha, that is too funny Ejay! How cute.*


----------



## LuckyD

bbdreams said:


> Hey girls! I was missing you all from the April thread and thought I would move on over if thats okay with you! How is everyone?

Hey bbdreams!!!! Nice to see you here x


----------



## LuckyD

Wow, am up earlier than usual and on the computer - now I see what I have been missing out on! Everyone's here and online!

Hi everybody!!


----------



## mushmouth

soph77 said:


> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> Tryfor invited me to join you all. her, Honeybee and soph supported me through to my bfp in march so I'm back for more! X
> 
> Aw shit mush, I totally was not expecting to see you here hun, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: We will continue to support you through to your next bfp, which will stick, and beyond.Click to expand...

thanks soph :hugs: it was confirmed on friday but I'm trying to look forward and aiming for the sticky bfp!!! I'm so glad you 3 stuck together!:kiss:


----------



## Ejay

Well hello LuckyD, it seems ages since we have managed to be on line at the same time.

I have a questions that I have been meaning to ask: what is in that crumble you keep having?


----------



## honeybee28

hahaha hi lucky!!!! im just about to go to bed actually. i guess it's tomorrow where you are?! what's tomorrow like?

hey there bbdreams.x


----------



## soph77

I think Qi is pretty new.
There is a panel of comedians and the host asks them random weird questions which they are to try and answer but usually go off on a hilarious tangent. The things they explore are quite interesting but I am usually crying with laughter by the end.


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD said:


> Wow, am up earlier than usual and on the computer - now I see what I have been missing out on! Everyone's here and online!
> 
> Hi everybody!!

morning hun:flower:

here that is mad about Orlando bloom what a little chancer eh, I remember listening to Liv Tyler and she daid she had to take him under her wing as he was getting to big for his boots or something along those lines LOL boys I still love him as an elf though... ok now I really need a swoon Icon PML

Hi Bdreams welcome to the forum of fun!!!


----------



## honeybee28

mushmouth said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> Tryfor invited me to join you all. her, Honeybee and soph supported me through to my bfp in march so I'm back for more! X
> 
> Aw shit mush, I totally was not expecting to see you here hun, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: We will continue to support you through to your next bfp, which will stick, and beyond.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks soph :hugs: it was confirmed on friday but I'm trying to look forward and aiming for the sticky bfp!!! I'm so glad you 3 stuck together!:kiss:Click to expand...

im glad we stuck together too though i'd be even more glad if we were hanging out in first tri lol. I'd be lost without all these girls.xx

mush im glad to hear everyone's being so supportive that's great. fx you get a sticky bean as soon as you start trying again!xx


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> hahaha hi lucky!!!! im just about to go to bed actually. i guess it's tomorrow where you are?! what's tomorrow like?
> 
> hey there bbdreams.x

Looks like a lovely day honey! Sun is shining, birds are singing - my birds especially, and I think screaming would be more accurate.
It is actually getting colder here now, I need to wear pyjamas under my dressing gown in the mornings now and I have gone from my short sleeve summer dressing gown to my longer dressing gown. Not quite up to my winter dressing gown though ;)


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> Tryfor invited me to join you all. her, Honeybee and soph supported me through to my bfp in march so I'm back for more! X
> 
> Aw shit mush, I totally was not expecting to see you here hun, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: We will continue to support you through to your next bfp, which will stick, and beyond.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks soph :hugs: it was confirmed on friday but I'm trying to look forward and aiming for the sticky bfp!!! I'm so glad you 3 stuck together!:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> im glad we stuck together too though i'd be even more glad if we were hanging out in first tri lol. I'd be lost without all these girls.xx
> 
> mush im glad to hear everyone's being so supportive that's great. fx you get a sticky bean as soon as you start trying again!xxClick to expand...

what she said :winkwink:


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> Tryfor invited me to join you all. her, Honeybee and soph supported me through to my bfp in march so I'm back for more! X
> 
> Aw shit mush, I totally was not expecting to see you here hun, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: We will continue to support you through to your next bfp, which will stick, and beyond.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks soph :hugs: it was confirmed on friday but I'm trying to look forward and aiming for the sticky bfp!!! I'm so glad you 3 stuck together!:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> im glad we stuck together too though i'd be even more glad if we were hanging out in first tri lol. I'd be lost without all these girls.xx
> 
> mush im glad to hear everyone's being so supportive that's great. fx you get a sticky bean as soon as you start trying again!xxClick to expand...

Mush I dont think I said it but sorry to hear your sad news, I MC and concieved straight away after he is 7 now my biggest baby as well. so loads of luck for a very sticky bean. 
for all of us :dust:


----------



## LuckyD

Ejay said:


> Well hello LuckyD, it seems ages since we have managed to be on line at the same time.
> 
> I have a questions that I have been meaning to ask: what is in that crumble you keep having?

Mmmmm....apple and feijoa crumble. It's delicious! Do you have feijoas in the UK? I know some people in America didn't know what they were. 



honeybee28 said:


> hahaha hi lucky!!!! im just about to go to bed actually. i guess it's tomorrow where you are?! what's tomorrow like?

Tomorrow is a beautiful day where I am! Sunny and still, but definitely a bit colder...Autumn weather. Sleep well!



soph77 said:


> I think Qi is pretty new.
> There is a panel of comedians and the host asks them random weird questions which they are to try and answer but usually go off on a hilarious tangent. The things they explore are quite interesting but I am usually crying with laughter by the end.

Oh, think I have seen an ad for it but never saw the program...so funny how the same bunch of Australian comedians seem to be on so many different shows..I have seen Dave Hughes on about five different programs I swear!



CelticNiamh said:


> here that is mad about Orlando bloom what a little chancer eh, I remember listening to Liv Tyler and she daid she had to take him under her wing as he was getting to big for his boots or something along those lines LOL boys I still love him as an elf though... ok now I really need a swoon Icon PML

Ha ha, this cracked me up Celtic - 'what a little chancer eh' - love that expression! You are the best with the interesting turns of phrase...x


----------



## honeybee28

soph77 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> hahaha hi lucky!!!! im just about to go to bed actually. i guess it's tomorrow where you are?! what's tomorrow like?
> 
> hey there bbdreams.x
> 
> Looks like a lovely day honey! Sun is shining, birds are singing - my birds especially, and I think screaming would be more accurate.
> It is actually getting colder here now, I need to wear pyjamas under my dressing gown in the mornings now and I have gone from my short sleeve summer dressing gown to my longer dressing gown. Not quite up to my winter dressing gown though ;)Click to expand...

ahhh excellent, sounds like a good day, i shall look forward to that lol! how cold does it get there in your winter? it was starting to get warmer here, though it's been so cold the last couple of days. what kinda birds do you have?
im going to sleep now night night chicas. have a good day.xxx


----------



## mushmouth

Hiya lucky D! Thank you Hun, I'm sure I'll love it here!


----------



## Ejay

LuckyD I have never heard of them, although Wikipedia says they have been grown in the UK, although not very popular obviously.

Have got gooseberries ripening which make fantastic crumbles, along with blackcurrents. Very messy to clean up though.

Can't wait till my fruit ripens, think there will be a bumper crop this year


----------



## mushmouth

Thank you niamh! tryfor was right - You girls are lovely!

Honey&soph... I'm glad to be back with you, I just wish it was in happier circumstances! 1st tri here we come! Also... Thank you for not abandoning me when I ran off to 1st... You kept on my visitors wall and I know that can't of been the easiest of things but your ongoing support meant the world to me - same goes for tryfor too x


----------



## Ejay

found it: in the UK it is called a pineapple guava, or guavasteen, no idea why. You can buy them on line and they are supposed to be frost hardy. Wow there was me thinking i new most of the fruits


----------



## LuckyD

Ejay said:


> found it: in the UK it is called a pineapple guava, or guavasteen, no idea why. You can buy them on line and they are supposed to be frost hardy. Wow there was me thinking i new most of the fruits

Have never heard that name for it before! They are pretty common in NZ, I love them - delicious! If you come across them, you should give it a try. Have attached a picture...
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 1.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## soph77

mushmouth said:


> Thank you niamh! tryfor was right - You girls are lovely!
> 
> Honey&soph... I'm glad to be back with you, I just wish it was in happier circumstances! 1st tri here we come! Also... Thank you for not abandoning me when I ran off to 1st... You kept on my visitors wall and I know that can't of been the easiest of things but your ongoing support meant the world to me - same goes for tryfor too x

I'm glad we are back together too, just wish we were on the other side! We will get there and it will be awesome when we do!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Lucky D must be the Irish lingo LOL we are good with all our sayings LOL 
Im from Dublin so we have loads of them. 

one is ''I had the ride of me life'' meaning I had the best sex ever! or the hack of your one = the state of that girl !! 

here watch this I love her she is sooo funny 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqmi1I65x_Y


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> Lucky D must be the Irish lingo LOL we are good with all our sayings LOL
> Im from Dublin so we have loads of them.
> 
> one is ''I had the ride of me life'' meaning I had the best sex ever! or the hack of your one = the state of that girl !!
> 
> here watch this I love her she is sooo funny
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqmi1I65x_Y

That's hilarious! Loved her killing the snake in her belly dance...'the hack of your one!'

Yep, Irish lingo has the best sayings...I also think the sexiest thing in the world is a guy with an Irish accent...yum!


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Lucky D must be the Irish lingo LOL we are good with all our sayings LOL
> Im from Dublin so we have loads of them.
> 
> one is ''I had the ride of me life'' meaning I had the best sex ever! or the hack of your one = the state of that girl !!
> 
> here watch this I love her she is sooo funny
> 
> That's hilarious! Loved her killing the snake in her belly dance...'the hack of your one!'
> 
> Yep, Irish lingo has the best sayings...I also think the sexiest thing in the world is a guy with an Irish accent...yum!
> 
> OOOh so I hear any way I like the Northern Ireland accent and the scottish accent they are kinda similar I think. glad you likes her she is so funny!!! she plays the parts very well of a mad one! here another line''I was off me gee''
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZL2M29DDLI&NR=1Click to expand...


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

That is too funny about Orlando Bloom LuckyD! I should get that line printed on a t-shirt!

Loved the video Niamh - her kids are named humus and babaganoush!


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Loved the video Niamh - her kids are named humus and babaganoush!

Hmmm, potential baby names? :haha:

The scary thing is, she is not that unlike some people that I have met before...


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Loved the video Niamh - her kids are named humus and babaganoush!
> 
> Hmmm, potential baby names? :haha:
> 
> The scary thing is, she is not that unlike some people that I have met before...Click to expand...

Oh they are out there all right!!! have you ever heard an irish traveller that Girl Catherine Lynch does one Bernie walsh have a look if you cant find her let me know and I post it later Im off to bed now nite nite ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

That is so funny, I was just listening to a podcast about how flashy irish traveller weddings are!


----------



## soph77

F*cking Aladdin, more like a lad in a dress! hahahahha
Her sword dancing was soooo ridiculous! 

So funny because I actually do belly dancing. In fact that is what I was doing in Sydney last weekend. A Middle Eastern Dance Festival, a weekend full of workshops with Australia's best teachers.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Right on Soph! That is really cool.

I'm heading out early tomorrow morning for a drive to Salt Lake City for a friend's wedding. I just came back from a beer run - gotta load up on the good India Pale Ale's before we cross the line into Mormon Country! I hope you ladies have a great weekend - I'll catch up on Tuesday!

xo

Jaimie


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> F*cking Aladdin, more like a lad in a dress! hahahahha
> Her sword dancing was soooo ridiculous!
> 
> So funny because I actually do belly dancing. In fact that is what I was doing in Sydney last weekend. A Middle Eastern Dance Festival, a weekend full of workshops with Australia's best teachers.

Hey, that's really cool! You would have appreciated that clip all the more then...


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Right on Soph! That is really cool.
> 
> I'm heading out early tomorrow morning for a drive to Salt Lake City for a friend's wedding. I just came back from a beer run - gotta load up on the good India Pale Ale's before we cross the line into Mormon Country! I hope you ladies have a great weekend - I'll catch up on Tuesday!
> 
> xo
> 
> Jaimie

Have a great time in Mormon country Jaimie! Hope the wedding goes well. Isn't it your DH's best man's wedding? Hope you have fun.

You are going to have some serious catch-up reading to do when you get back!

xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Holy cow, ladies! :mamafy: That took me forever to get caught up!!




CelticNiamh said:


> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> Tryfor invited me to join you all. her, Honeybee and soph supported me through to my bfp in march so I'm back for more! X
> 
> Welcome to the thread, hope you enjoy it as much as we all do :flower:
> 
> Oh yea and last video link today I promise LOL found this on another thread and though we would all get a huge giggle
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXjhi8htHSc&feature=player_embeddedClick to expand...

That was hysterical!!! :rofl: Loved the pre-seed reference and the fertilaid flying across the screen.



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Ha! that is exactly how I take baths honeybee - far too hot!
> 
> You know the saying "a watched pot never boils"? Maybe I'm not getting a sticky bean because I'm watching my uterus too much?

I haven't laughed this much on BnB EVER! You ladies are so funny! Loving the TTHF thread!


So it's offical, CBFM gave me a peak this morning! WHOO HOOO :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Tanikit, hope you're ok! :hugs:

Mushmouth, welcome! :hi:



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> LOST last night was INSANE! I kept going from really pissed about things not making sense to "thank goodness they answered that question!" It was so sad though. My DH came over to the couch and snuggled with me at the end because he was bummed - it was really cute.

Aw, that's so cute! I started crying :cry: and DH heard me sniffle and noticed I was crying...which cracked him up. So no cuddles for me!

Squirrel, congrats on your peak! Is that you dancing around in the video Celtic posted? :dance: :haha:Have fun! BTW, totally have a new crush...his name is Jack and he's your doggie. Haha.:blush:


----------



## tryforbaby2

mushmouth said:


> Thank you niamh! tryfor was right - You girls are lovely!
> 
> Honey&soph... I'm glad to be back with you, I just wish it was in happier circumstances! 1st tri here we come! Also... Thank you for not abandoning me when I ran off to 1st... You kept on my visitors wall and I know that can't of been the easiest of things but your ongoing support meant the world to me - same goes for tryfor too x

I am so glad you found us in TTHF! :hugs: Our purpose is to TRY and relax and fun. Embarassing stories, how you and DH met, movies, music, food, booze, etc etc. By the time we all get our bfp's we will be close virtual sisters! :hugs:



soph77 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> Tryfor invited me to join you all. her, Honeybee and soph supported me through to my bfp in march so I'm back for more! X
> 
> Aw shit mush, I totally was not expecting to see you here hun, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: We will continue to support you through to your next bfp, which will stick, and beyond.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks soph :hugs: it was confirmed on friday but I'm trying to look forward and aiming for the sticky bfp!!! I'm so glad you 3 stuck together!:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> We each thought about you, Mush, all the time! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> what she said :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao - yea! What they said! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> F*cking Aladdin, more like a lad in a dress! hahahahha
> Her sword dancing was soooo ridiculous!
> 
> So funny because I actually do belly dancing. In fact that is what I was doing in Sydney last weekend. A Middle Eastern Dance Festival, a weekend full of workshops with Australia's best teachers.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooh sexy belly dancing! Whoop whoop! I am trying to convince myself to start looking for pole dancing classes! Lmao - seriously!
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Right on Soph! That is really cool.
> 
> I'm heading out early tomorrow morning for a drive to Salt Lake City for a friend's wedding. I just came back from a beer run - gotta load up on the good India Pale Ale's before we cross the line into Mormon Country! I hope you ladies have a great weekend - I'll catch up on Tuesday!
> 
> xo
> 
> JaimieClick to expand...
> 
> Have fun! I'll miss ya! I also will be gone, but only from Friday to Monday! Going back home to the Pocono's!
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Holy cow, ladies! :mamafy: That took me forever to get caught up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> Tryfor invited me to join you all. her, Honeybee and soph supported me through to my bfp in march so I'm back for more! XClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the thread, hope you enjoy it as much as we all do :flower:
> 
> Oh yea and last video link today I promise LOL found this on another thread and though we would all get a huge giggle
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXjhi8htHSc&feature=player_embeddedClick to expand...
> 
> That was hysterical!!! :rofl: Loved the pre-seed reference and the fertilaid flying across the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Ha! that is exactly how I take baths honeybee - far too hot!
> 
> You know the saying "a watched pot never boils"? Maybe I'm not getting a sticky bean because I'm watching my uterus too much?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't laughed this much on BnB EVER! You ladies are so funny! Loving the TTHF thread!
> 
> 
> So it's offical, CBFM gave me a peak this morning! WHOO HOOO :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for Peak on CBFM!!! Have fun! TTHF! :winkwink:Click to expand...


----------



## honeybee28

I really wanna do pole dancing too!! But the nearest they do it to me is a 45 minute drive away on a week night, im not good at doing too much on a week night!!!

yey for cbfm peak SG!! What cd are you on now? im on 7 on my cbfm and im so impatient i want it to go high already lol. How did you pick your screen name? do you really like squirrels!? We call my mum squirrel a lot, because you leave anything lying around their house for more than a second and she squirrels/tidies it away!! lol!!

i dont want to go to work. lets go shopping and out for lunch instead.xx


----------



## mushmouth

Ooo can we max our chat at pizzahut?


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls or afternoon where ever you are, anywya i went to the nurse and she said that i should ovulate 10/14 days after i finish my period i was like huh on a 58 day cycle that is odd, anyway i didnt question her and i told her we will be doing it every other day anyway and she was ok with that.
> 
> and today i watched LOST don't know if any of you watch it but omg the episod i watched was very upsetting to me.
> 
> Anna you need to chart so you can shove it in her face (well you know what I mean LOL) to show if you need to ( I hope you dont) just incase there is a problem. was your last cycle a one off for you, what is your normal cycle.
> 
> by the way good luck TTC stock up on the test got to love ebay! LOL just dont tell DH :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> because of the depo my cycles was getting less and less then i thought it was back to normal before i went on it then it went up to 58 days so it confused the hell out of me but because im on warfarin they cant put me on anythign to help meClick to expand...
> 
> I wonder is there a natural remedy you can take that wont conflict with the warfarin. Im trying to find out I still think charting will help you see exactly were OV is and help in getting that BFP :flower:Click to expand...

i would but i wont remember to take it and sometimes im up early and then back to sleep then sleep in because the kids, but i might think about it next cycle, i have a damn head cold now

i do have a CBFM but i stopped using that as well as i was feeling to stressed and Andy was feeling like we was just doing it when the machine said


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie hope you have a great time away,
go get rat arsed:thumbup::winkwink::winkwink::haha::haha: cant wait to see what ya think of that one!!!

Soph that's cool, I would love to do that! glad you liked the clips, I couldn't find any thing from the season just finished some of it was curl your self up in a ball and wet your self laughing kinda funny.

tryfor pole dancing cool I love to have a go at that as well, say you need to be a bit fit for it you know you can buy the poles:winkwink: have you ever seen the king of queens episode were the wife get lessons and puts on a show for the hubby and she awful so he shows her how its done and she leaps on him LOL. have a good weekend too :hugs:

SquirrelGirl yay now how does the song go watched it in glee last night!!'' Its time to get physical, physical'' :winkwink: have fun :thumbup:

Honeybee pull a sickie PML oooh did I say that!!!!


now on to TTC matters, my temp took a jump this morning I dreaming about what it would be today LOL would it drop or go up LOL they say implantation starts today so was wondering would I see signs if I am that is!!!! Ive been thinking of paying for the extras on FF what to do!!!

Have a good day girls :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Feeling a lot better today though still very tired. Wow you guys have been busy on here - I have skimmed most of the posts, but not read them all.

Don't think I could ever do pole dancing - my DH would not like it, but it does sound like fun

Celtic I do enjoy the extras on FF - haven't paid for them cause converting to dollars makes it a bit expensive. A rise after implantation that makes your chart triphasic is always good - will have to wait and see what happens.

Shopping is always good. Would love to go out for lunch :) 

Going to take my DD to Moms and Tots tomorrow - its a great break for me and she has a lot of fun too.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit said:


> Feeling a lot better today though still very tired. Wow you guys have been busy on here - I have skimmed most of the posts, but not read them all.
> 
> Don't think I could ever do pole dancing - my DH would not like it, but it does sound like fun
> 
> Celtic I do enjoy the extras on FF - haven't paid for them cause converting to dollars makes it a bit expensive. A rise after implantation that makes your chart triphasic is always good - will have to wait and see what happens.
> 
> Shopping is always good. Would love to go out for lunch :)
> 
> Going to take my DD to Moms and Tots tomorrow - its a great break for me and she has a lot of fun too.

Glad your feeling better :hugs: my cold symptoms have eased lots it was not a bad cold either more a runny nose in the evenings and a stuffy nose. check out the link to the youtube Shelia Sheek she is very funny . 

I was looking at the 30 membership for $10 think its about 7.50 euro have to wait for the money to go in to paypal though, Im such a dope I for got to put my ID number on the transfer I should know today if its get there all right . 

Am I reading that right you think my chart triphasic well It could become if my temps stay level or go up a bit more wonder what it will do tomorrow. thanks for having a look. :hugs: sounds like a nice break plus you get to meet and chat to other people keeps us sane LOL


----------



## SquirrelGirl

honeybee28 said:


> yey for cbfm peak SG!! What cd are you on now? im on 7 on my cbfm and im so impatient i want it to go high already lol. How did you pick your screen name? do you really like squirrels!? We call my mum squirrel a lot, because you leave anything lying around their house for more than a second and she squirrels/tidies it away!! lol!!

According to CBFM, it's CD19. CD20 on my chart. I got a high the first month on day 10. This month I started testing on Day 10 and got a high on day CD12.

Well, I do like squirrels because they are so cute, but in college I was in a sorority. And our mascot is the squirrel. It symbolizes the spirit that never dies, the spirit of energetic alertness and progress. So my license plate says SQURLY on it, and I've used it as a screen name ever since. :flower:


----------



## Tanikit

Celtic your chart may become triphasic if the temps stay high like todays one.

Squirrel thats cool symbolism for a squirrel - I like it :)

AF is coming to an end now and I hope she stays away for a very long time this time. I've been a bit down today after what happened yesterday - physically I feel fine, but emotionally not so great. I know it will happen when I am pregnant but that it is happening when I am not doesn't make me happy and my DH is worried that it will be worse when I am pregnant - not sure you can get much worse than yesterday. I guess I just need to be nice to myself til I feel better.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit said:


> Celtic your chart may become triphasic if the temps stay high like todays one.
> 
> Squirrel thats cool symbolism for a squirrel - I like it :)
> 
> AF is coming to an end now and I hope she stays away for a very long time this time. I've been a bit down today after what happened yesterday - physically I feel fine, but emotionally not so great. I know it will happen when I am pregnant but that it is happening when I am not doesn't make me happy and my DH is worried that it will be worse when I am pregnant - not sure you can get much worse than yesterday. I guess I just need to be nice to myself til I feel better.

How was your levels on your DD, I guess prevention is better than cure, you will just have to have a sugar drink and a nice bar of chocolate in your handbag at all times in case you get a low again. my hands always go shaky first and I then feel light headed do you get a warning at all.

Yep you do need to be nice to your self :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

CelticNiamh said:


> tryfor pole dancing cool I love to have a go at that as well, say you need to be a bit fit for it you know you can buy the poles:winkwink: have you ever seen the king of queens episode were the wife get lessons and puts on a show for the hubby and she awful so he shows her how its done and she leaps on him LOL. have a good weekend too :hugs:

I need to see if anywhere around here has it! I am starting tolove my 'juicy thighs' hehe! I was 110lbs 4 years ago and now I am 150-155lbs now. Went froma size 3 to a size (american). I am learning to love my womanly figure and I thinkpole dancing would make me feel sexy about my figure. I remember that episode! Haha so funny! Carrie is so pretty and Doug is pretty cute for being a big chubbier than some guys!!! I love funny guys! ;) :hugs:



Tanikit said:


> Feeling a lot better today though still very tired. Wow you guys have been busy on here - I have skimmed most of the posts, but not read them all.
> 
> Don't think I could ever do pole dancing - my DH would not like it, but it does sound like fun
> 
> Celtic I do enjoy the extras on FF - haven't paid for them cause converting to dollars makes it a bit expensive. A rise after implantation that makes your chart triphasic is always good - will have to wait and see what happens.
> 
> Shopping is always good. Would love to go out for lunch :)
> 
> Going to take my DD to Moms and Tots tomorrow - its a great break for me and she has a lot of fun too.


Have fun at mom's and tot's!!! I am soooooooo happy you are feeling much better today! Must have been scary! :hugs: Have a great weekend andgeton with the fun bd! :winkwink:



SquirrelGirl said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> yey for cbfm peak SG!! What cd are you on now? im on 7 on my cbfm and im so impatient i want it to go high already lol. How did you pick your screen name? do you really like squirrels!? We call my mum squirrel a lot, because you leave anything lying around their house for more than a second and she squirrels/tidies it away!! lol!!
> 
> According to CBFM, it's CD19. CD20 on my chart. I got a high the first month on day 10. This month I started testing on Day 10 and got a high on day CD12.
> 
> Well, I do like squirrels because they are so cute, but in college I was in a sorority. And our mascot is the squirrel. It symbolizes the spirit that never dies, the spirit of energetic alertness and progress. So my license plate says SQURLY on it, and I've used it as a screen name ever since. :flower:Click to expand...

Cute name!!! ;)


----------



## tryforbaby2

Warning! Warning! This following post may offend and upset you to tears as it did me.

My sister (the one that is always fighting with meand everyone else) asked me when she should tell me she's pregnant. I said when you know for sure that you are. She said, why are you going to be mad? I said, no I am not going to be mad, but you have to understand where I am coming from with feeling a bit down about it. I just want you to be sensitive aboutmy feelings, cond=sidering she has known for years that we were NTNP and that for nearly a year we have been active TTC. She said that was rude of me to put my feelings of ttc depression ahead of her immediate possiblity of another possible pregnancy. She doesn't even know for sure yet if she is! This is the sister that always fights with me and is critically rude.

You know what she said to me?


She said I hope you never get pregnant, AND if you do, I hope it dies. :cry:
For me being jealous of her getting pregnant 3 months after having a baby. 

I am so mad. :growlmad:
Let me fill you in incase you have forgotten.

She met a guy in the military and married him through a drive thru wedding chapelin Vegas just for the extra money the military gives you. They beat up each other, spray mase in each other's faces and she chased him around with a meat clever and threw an ash tray at his face. She was arrested for domestic voilence while she was 8 months pregnant. She is fighting with all of her siblings,family and friends because of the nasty inappropriate things she says. I took her in 2005 tolive with me b/c she had nowhere to go. She took advantage ofme, she walked around my house in little shorts and tight little shirts with no bra in front of my husband (she was 18), she never came home on time, etc. When she purposely smashed her drunken underage-self into a big rig (an 18 wheeler) b/c her husband caught her sleeping in bed with another man, the whole family called her a whore and disowned her. I tried, I and I alone, tried to walk her back to her senses. I am so sick of her, I NEVER want her in my life again. She ismy half sister,somaybe I can just forget about her. How could someone say that stuff.

P.S. Last year my brother and his girlfriend got pregnant a month after she did. She told them she didn't want them to steal her thunder and that they got pregnant on purpose. They got offended and she told them she hopes their kid comes out "screwed up". They obviously haven't spoken since.

Nowyouknow what kind of evil monster I am working with. 

How could someone be that evil?


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Warning! Warning! This following post may offend and upset you to tears as it did me.
> 
> My sister (the one that is always fighting with meand everyone else) asked me when she should tell me she's pregnant. I said when you know for sure that you are. She said, why are you going to be mad? I said, no I am not going to be mad, but you have to understand where I am coming from with feeling a bit down about it. I just want you to be sensitive aboutmy feelings, cond=sidering she has known for years that we were NTNP and that for nearly a year we have been active TTC. She said that was rude of me to put my feelings of ttc depression ahead of her immediate possiblity of another possible pregnancy. She doesn't even know for sure yet if she is! This is the sister that always fights with me and is critically rude.
> 
> You know what she said to me?
> 
> 
> She said I hope you never get pregnant, AND if you do, I hope it dies. :cry:
> For me being jealous of her getting pregnant 3 months after having a baby.
> 
> I am so mad. :growlmad:
> Let me fill you in incase you have forgotten.
> 
> She met a guy in the military and married him through a drive thru wedding chapelin Vegas just for the extra money the military gives you. They beat up each other, spray mase in each other's faces and she chased him around with a meat clever and threw an ash tray at his face. She was arrested for domestic voilence while she was 8 months pregnant. She is fighting with all of her siblings,family and friends because of the nasty inappropriate things she says. I took her in 2005 tolive with me b/c she had nowhere to go. She took advantage ofme, she walked around my house in little shorts and tight little shirts with no bra in front of my husband (she was 18), she never came home on time, etc. When she purposely smashed her drunken underage-self into a big rig (an 18 wheeler) b/c her husband caught her sleeping in bed with another man, the whole family called her a whore and disowned her. I tried, I and I alone, tried to walk her back to her senses. I am so sick of her, I NEVER want her in my life again. She ismy half sister,somaybe I can just forget about her. How could someone say that stuff.
> 
> P.S. Last year my brother and his girlfriend got pregnant a month after she did. She told them she didn't want them to steal her thunder and that they got pregnant on purpose. They got offended and she told them she hopes their kid comes out "screwed up". They obviously haven't spoken since.
> 
> Nowyouknow what kind of evil monster I am working with.
> 
> How could someone be that evil?

OMG hun how can she be saying that too you has she not growen up yet or something? i would of slapped her one and how dare she say that she hopes your brothers kid comes out screwed up, some people are luck to have normal child and others like myself aint, if i was there i would oh slapped her silly and i wouldnt give a flying crap is she did it back because at the end of the day it sounds like she is jelous of you hun, you shouldnt talk to her again after what she did to you and tell her to grow the hell up before she pops any more kids out that might end up turning out like her which to god i hope they dont.


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Warning! Warning! This following post may offend and upset you to tears as it did me.
> 
> My sister (the one that is always fighting with meand everyone else) asked me when she should tell me she's pregnant. I said when you know for sure that you are. She said, why are you going to be mad? I said, no I am not going to be mad, but you have to understand where I am coming from with feeling a bit down about it. I just want you to be sensitive aboutmy feelings, cond=sidering she has known for years that we were NTNP and that for nearly a year we have been active TTC. She said that was rude of me to put my feelings of ttc depression ahead of her immediate possiblity of another possible pregnancy. She doesn't even know for sure yet if she is! This is the sister that always fights with me and is critically rude.
> 
> You know what she said to me?
> 
> 
> She said I hope you never get pregnant, AND if you do, I hope it dies. :cry:
> For me being jealous of her getting pregnant 3 months after having a baby.
> 
> I am so mad. :growlmad:
> Let me fill you in incase you have forgotten.
> 
> She met a guy in the military and married him through a drive thru wedding chapelin Vegas just for the extra money the military gives you. They beat up each other, spray mase in each other's faces and she chased him around with a meat clever and threw an ash tray at his face. She was arrested for domestic voilence while she was 8 months pregnant. She is fighting with all of her siblings,family and friends because of the nasty inappropriate things she says. I took her in 2005 tolive with me b/c she had nowhere to go. She took advantage ofme, she walked around my house in little shorts and tight little shirts with no bra in front of my husband (she was 18), she never came home on time, etc. When she purposely smashed her drunken underage-self into a big rig (an 18 wheeler) b/c her husband caught her sleeping in bed with another man, the whole family called her a whore and disowned her. I tried, I and I alone, tried to walk her back to her senses. I am so sick of her, I NEVER want her in my life again. She ismy half sister,somaybe I can just forget about her. How could someone say that stuff.
> 
> P.S. Last year my brother and his girlfriend got pregnant a month after she did. She told them she didn't want them to steal her thunder and that they got pregnant on purpose. They got offended and she told them she hopes their kid comes out "screwed up". They obviously haven't spoken since.
> 
> Nowyouknow what kind of evil monster I am working with.
> 
> How could someone be that evil?

My god what an evil cow!!! she has serious problems and shouldn't even be having children if that's how she carries on. likely she will lose them.

Hun you need to cut her out of your life, she will all ways drag you down, how any one could wish that on some one :growlmad: I'm so mad at her and for you. I know this is bad but I hope she is not pregnant as she does not deserve another baby with that horrible attitude awful just awful, send her a message telling her that is it, good luck with your life and baby if your indeed pregnant but never never contact me again. then delete her number block it even.

Oh I hope you are ok hun :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

oh..... my...... god... tryfor.... Who the F says that!!! How on earth did you not jump on her and kick the crap out of her. I think I would have gone ballistic.... 

What a classless heartless inconsiderate horrible evil beeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaatch!

I am sooooooooooo soooooooooooo sorry you're having to endure this person in your life. 

That's about all I can say.... without hurling expletives everywhere, and I'm not sure that's really allowed here! 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Tanikit

Tryfor that is really awful - you don't wish that on anyone, let alone your own sister. And to say that after having already had a baby and probably worried through her first pregnancy shows someone who is extremely immature and insensitive. I don't care whether she is experiencing all the pregnancy hormones under the sun - she should never have said that! Your sister needs some help cause she seems to have attention issues and self esteem problems.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Anna, I would have LOVED to have slapped her but she did that by sending me text messages, not in person, She lives 5 hours away from me. I am trying to recoup but I am very upset. I even said tomy mother in law that I don;t want to go home to visit this weekend, I'd rather go to her house and beat the sh*t out of her and scratch her car or something. Grrr! My MIL said I don't have an ounce in my body to actually hurt someone,to not even waste my time. My sister really hurt my brother when she said those things tohim,hence the reason why they haven't talked since. I am noticing people have cut her from their lives. Thanks for the support, Iam so offended and a littledisturbed by her remarks.

Niamh, I amso pissed I know my blood pressure has skyrocketed! Mymother said thats probably why I am not getting pregnant. My blood pressure! Everey damn time my HALF sister fires me up, and the past few times have really icked me off and this time is it. F her. I don't want her in my life. EVER I am exhausted from being upset about it. And the bits I told you about her is just the tip of the iceberg. She is known for being promiscuous and brazen. She has never cared about anyone but herself. I think she needs to be cut completely frommy life forever and for good. I don't need it. And yes I do feel as if she is jealous of what we have got, but we worked ery hard for what we have and where we got to in life. I have to admit I am alittle envious of how quickly she becomes pregnant but I am not jealous of her life?!


----------



## honeybee28

flipping 'eck Julia. i dont know what to say. like niamh says, cut her out. i can't believe people like her exist! Stupid bitch. wow.

Mush - lol, yeah lets max our chat in pizza hut. tomorrow yea? how was work today sweets?
wish i had skived off work today niamh it was dreadful. still, me and dh played tennis after work which was fun!!

aww squirrel that's cute about your name!! Im cd 7 on the cycle cd 9 in the real worlf, reaaaaally hope it goes to high soon lol. so i guess that puts you in the 2ww tomorrow huh?

hope you're alright julia.xx and everyone else.xx


----------



## mushmouth

Oh tryfor... That is vile. I'm so sorry you have to put up with that b1tch! What a mess... I could knock her right on of stupid backside for being so evil! 

Well done for trying with her, but I think no one could blame you for walking away, you're far better person than I for standing by her so far! :hugs: honey.


----------



## tryforbaby2

SquirrelGirl said:


> oh..... my...... god... tryfor.... Who the F says that!!! How on earth did you not jump on her and kick the crap out of her. I think I would have gone ballistic....
> 
> What a classless heartless inconsiderate horrible evil beeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaatch!
> 
> I am sooooooooooo soooooooooooo sorry you're having to endure this person in your life.
> 
> That's about all I can say.... without hurling expletives everywhere, and I'm not sure that's really allowed here!
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


My eyes are swelling up with tears.I am so upset.My DH says that she got what she wanted,for me to get upset to make her happy about what she did.
I wish I was near her. I would smack her in the F'in face. I am furious. She is heartless. When her sister in law Stephanie was pregnant,she told her that she hoped she miscarried the baby.I told you guys she was insensitive and an inconsiderate bitch. Pardon my french.


Tanikit said:


> Tryfor that is really awful - you don't wish that on anyone, let alone your own sister. And to say that after having already had a baby and probably worried through her first pregnancy shows someone who is extremely immature and insensitive. I don't care whether she is experiencing all the pregnancy hormones under the sun - she should never have said that! Your sister needs some help cause she seems to have attention issues and self esteem problems.

She took 2 other pregnancy test after and there was no lines at all on them. My DH says she probably just started saying that she is pregnant to me to upset me. Nice sister, huh? I amso glad she wasn't a big part of my life for 17 years, and I regret ever helping her and even trying to know her. I should have listened to my mother and to my sisters father, and stayed away from trouble.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

honeybee28 said:


> aww squirrel that's cute about your name!! Im cd 7 on the cycle cd 9 in the real worlf, reaaaaally hope it goes to high soon lol. so i guess that puts you in the 2ww tomorrow huh?
> \


Yep! Going to :sex: tonight, maybe tomorrow, and maybe a few more times just for the hell of it! haha. TTHF! :haha:


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee, did you see on my FB? Karma's a Bitch! Thats what that is about! Anna, I know you seen it! ;)


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Anna, I would have LOVED to have slapped her but she did that by sending me text messages, not in person, She lives 5 hours away from me. I am trying to recoup but I am very upset. I even said tomy mother in law that I don;t want to go home to visit this weekend, I'd rather go to her house and beat the sh*t out of her and scratch her car or something. Grrr! My MIL said I don't have an ounce in my body to actually hurt someone,to not even waste my time. My sister really hurt my brother when she said those things tohim,hence the reason why they haven't talked since. I am noticing people have cut her from their lives. Thanks for the support, Iam so offended and a littledisturbed by her remarks.
> 
> Niamh, I amso pissed I know my blood pressure has skyrocketed! Mymother said thats probably why I am not getting pregnant. My blood pressure! Everey damn time my HALF sister fires me up, and the past few times have really icked me off and this time is it. F her. I don't want her in my life. EVER I am exhausted from being upset about it. And the bits I told you about her is just the tip of the iceberg. She is known for being promiscuous and brazen. She has never cared about anyone but herself. I think she needs to be cut completely frommy life forever and for good. I don't need it. And yes I do feel as if she is jealous of what we have got, but we worked ery hard for what we have and where we got to in life. I have to admit I am alittle envious of how quickly she becomes pregnant but I am not jealous of her life?!

Im telling you she is dragging you down and she will never change sadly! you need to think of you and your family, she is a big girl and can now look after her self ,sadly if she does not change she will end up alone and sad as not even her kids will hang around if she is so indifferent to them or uncaring. cruel she is pure cruel she knew that would cut you up.

Cut her out for sure and never never look back :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

ha yeah i saw that earlier and wondered what it was about!!!


----------



## mushmouth

Honeybee - work was fine... When it was time to leave and I'd packed the car I went back to say goodbye to the office (I now officially work from home-wooohooo) they all started clapping and shouting byeeee miss youuuu - oh gosh I was some embarresed I ran out of the office! 

Ooh ooh are you all on FB without me? Darnit!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

CelticNiamh said:


> Im telling you she is dragging you down and she will never change sadly! you need to think of you and your family, she is a big girl and can now look after her self ,sadly if she does not change she will end up alone and sad as not even her kids will hang around if she is so indifferent to them or uncaring. cruel she is pure cruel she knew that would cut you up.
> 
> Cut her out for sure and never never look back :hugs:

I agree 100%.


----------



## mushmouth

SquirrelGirl said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Im telling you she is dragging you down and she will never change sadly! you need to think of you and your family, she is a big girl and can now look after her self ,sadly if she does not change she will end up alone and sad as not even her kids will hang around if she is so indifferent to them or uncaring. cruel she is pure cruel she knew that would cut you up.
> 
> Cut her out for sure and never never look back :hugs:
> 
> I agree 100%.Click to expand...

here here


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks Girls! :hugs: I realize how fortunate I am to have you girlsin my life, be it only virtually, but you all understand TTC and real family issues.
She knew exactly what she was doing when she said that to me.

I am going to think of everything I can possibly do to get her out ofmy life for good. For starters, I think I am going to take home the gifts I got for her baby and give them to my sister in law who is due this month. Bad Idea? I am so sure I won't see my sister again.Plus I have had these gifts since last summer when I bought them, she has never made an attempt to see me or meet me somewhere to give the stuff to her. Not like it's cheap! lmao

Nice gesture to my sister in law? Or bad idea?

Mush, I have fb. If you have it I'll message you my name. BTW,I have a colorful family in all different ways. Colorful as in crazy, odd, funny, sarcastic! Lmao, I guess like most families!


----------



## Ejay

Tryfor I am so sorry, she sounds like a complete arsehole

Keep your chin up, you are an amazing person and don't let anyone make you think otherwise. 

LuckyD thanks for the pic, am considering finding some space in the garden for one.


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Thanks Girls! :hugs: I realize how fortunate I am to have you girlsin my life, be it only virtually, but you all understand TTC and real family issues.
> She knew exactly what she was doing when she said that to me.
> 
> I am going to think of everything I can possibly do to get her out ofmy life for good. For starters, I think I am going to take home the gifts I got for her baby and give them to my sister in law who is due this month. Bad Idea? I am so sure I won't see my sister again.Plus I have had these gifts since last summer when I bought them, she has never made an attempt to see me or meet me somewhere to give the stuff to her. Not like it's cheap! lmao
> 
> Nice gesture to my sister in law? Or bad idea?
> 
> Mush, I have fb. If you have it I'll message you my name. BTW,I have a colorful family in all different ways. Colorful as in crazy, odd, funny, sarcastic! Lmao, I guess like most families!

yes exactly like all famlies, I could tell you some stories about mine :hugs: in saying that your sister takes the biscuit for sure :hugs: 

I dont think it would be to much to give to your SIL or if you feel its to much keep them or sell on ebay!!! may be :thumbup:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Sorry girls, as I needed to cry to someone who understands. Sorry for being a downer.

Now onto better, happier things.

Anyone have plans for the weekend?


Does anyone know if they have invented a test that you can use to see if you are pregnant from conception?


lmao/Just kidding


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Sorry girls, as I needed to cry to someone who understands. Sorry for being a downer.
> 
> Now onto better, happier things.
> 
> Anyone have plans for the weekend?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if they have invented a test that you can use to see if you are pregnant from conception?
> 
> 
> lmao/Just kidding

yes, I do my BF is calling down to seem me I havent seen her in ages because she has been so busy with exams so excited YAY


Oh and I splashed out and got 30day member ship on FF it says my chances of pregnancy are very low because of my 3 day cut off LOL I thought I done very well actually! any way Im sure I ovulated CD14 not 15 :shrug:

wish they could make our lifes so much easier LOL


----------



## mushmouth

I plan on making the most of my dud post mc cycle and get pissy stupid drunk! Their the only plans I have!

You're right though, I'm sure we could all shock each other with our insane families! 

MSG me your fb tryfor!

Also I posted a pic in the mc support area called angel art with 3 drawings I've done this week if you'd like a peak! X


----------



## CelticNiamh

mushmouth said:


> I plan on making the most of my dud post mc cycle and get pissy stupid drunk! Their the only plans I have!
> 
> You're right though, I'm sure we could all shock each other with our insane families!
> 
> MSG me your fb tryfor!
> 
> Also I posted a pic in the mc support area called angel art with 3 drawings I've done this week if you'd like a peak! X

Is your avatar one, I was admiring it ealier its really beautiful :flower:


----------



## mushmouth

CelticNiamh said:


> Is your avatar one, I was admiring it ealier its really beautiful :flower:

it is, and thank you :blush:
:flower:

I just felt it helped get things out of my head a little


----------



## honeybee28

just looked them up mush wow they're amazing!

yey niamh, that sounds fun!! what will you guys do?

woohooo to getting drunk mush!!! Im gonna do that next weekend. this weekend dh and i WILL finish painting the bathroom lol, and we WILL go to ikea which is going to be painful, just the word ikea turns dh into a stroppy teenager lol!!!! I have to bribe him with food before we go and as soon as we get out and no way am i allowed to wander around too slowly lol!!

xx


----------



## mushmouth

Heaven forbid you look stop in the lights section when you're only there for a mirror!!! Lol hubby is the same!


----------



## soph77

CelticNiamh said:


> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> Feeling a lot better today though still very tired. Wow you guys have been busy on here - I have skimmed most of the posts, but not read them all.
> 
> Don't think I could ever do pole dancing - my DH would not like it, but it does sound like fun
> 
> Celtic I do enjoy the extras on FF - haven't paid for them cause converting to dollars makes it a bit expensive. A rise after implantation that makes your chart triphasic is always good - will have to wait and see what happens.
> 
> Shopping is always good. Would love to go out for lunch :)
> 
> Going to take my DD to Moms and Tots tomorrow - its a great break for me and she has a lot of fun too.
> 
> Glad your feeling better :hugs: my cold symptoms have eased lots it was not a bad cold either more a runny nose in the evenings and a stuffy nose. check out the link to the youtube Shelia Sheek she is very funny .
> 
> I was looking at the 30 membership for $10 think its about 7.50 euro have to wait for the money to go in to paypal though, Im such a dope I for got to put my ID number on the transfer I should know today if its get there all right .
> 
> Am I reading that right you think my chart triphasic well It could become if my temps stay level or go up a bit more wonder what it will do tomorrow. thanks for having a look. :hugs: sounds like a nice break plus you get to meet and chat to other people keeps us sane LOLClick to expand...

Now I have a head cold! Lets just say it is a pregnancy symptom that will make me feel better :)



tryforbaby2 said:


> Warning! Warning! This following post may offend and upset you to tears as it did me.
> 
> My sister (the one that is always fighting with meand everyone else) asked me when she should tell me she's pregnant. I said when you know for sure that you are. She said, why are you going to be mad? I said, no I am not going to be mad, but you have to understand where I am coming from with feeling a bit down about it. I just want you to be sensitive aboutmy feelings, cond=sidering she has known for years that we were NTNP and that for nearly a year we have been active TTC. She said that was rude of me to put my feelings of ttc depression ahead of her immediate possiblity of another possible pregnancy. She doesn't even know for sure yet if she is! This is the sister that always fights with me and is critically rude.
> 
> You know what she said to me?
> 
> 
> She said I hope you never get pregnant, AND if you do, I hope it dies. :cry:
> For me being jealous of her getting pregnant 3 months after having a baby.
> 
> I am so mad. :growlmad:
> Let me fill you in incase you have forgotten.
> 
> She met a guy in the military and married him through a drive thru wedding chapelin Vegas just for the extra money the military gives you. They beat up each other, spray mase in each other's faces and she chased him around with a meat clever and threw an ash tray at his face. She was arrested for domestic voilence while she was 8 months pregnant. She is fighting with all of her siblings,family and friends because of the nasty inappropriate things she says. I took her in 2005 tolive with me b/c she had nowhere to go. She took advantage ofme, she walked around my house in little shorts and tight little shirts with no bra in front of my husband (she was 18), she never came home on time, etc. When she purposely smashed her drunken underage-self into a big rig (an 18 wheeler) b/c her husband caught her sleeping in bed with another man, the whole family called her a whore and disowned her. I tried, I and I alone, tried to walk her back to her senses. I am so sick of her, I NEVER want her in my life again. She ismy half sister,somaybe I can just forget about her. How could someone say that stuff.
> 
> P.S. Last year my brother and his girlfriend got pregnant a month after she did. She told them she didn't want them to steal her thunder and that they got pregnant on purpose. They got offended and she told them she hopes their kid comes out "screwed up". They obviously haven't spoken since.
> 
> Nowyouknow what kind of evil monster I am working with.
> 
> How could someone be that evil?

Julia, it has been said but this girl needs to be cut from your life. She is no good for your health or your heart. People like this seldom change and she won't unless she gets some professional help. She is an emotional vampire.

My mother has a sister then when they were younger she and her scam artist boyfriend robbed their mother of all their money and life insurance policies by the way of a scam. This is going back 40 or so years. She left nana and the family poor with nothing. She had 6 children to care for. This sister was disowned by nana and the rest of the family, no-one has ever forgiven her for what she did (there were other things too, but that was the straw that broke the camels back) except my mother. When Mum became an adult she looked up the sister and tried to fix the relationship. Mum was let down many times but continued to try to work on the relationship. This went on for many years until my wonderful uncle was killed on h is motorbike. My mother thought the sister had the right to say goodbye to the baby brother she barely knew (he was the youngest) and invited her to come to the funeral. She stayed at my house while she was here and she was to wait in the car until everyone had entered the church and sit at the back so none of the family could see her. SHe was supposed to be wearing a hat.

Well, she waited until everyone was sitting, then walked in with no hat, walked up to the coffin to place some flowers then turned and looked directly at nana, smirked at her and then sat in the front row.

After the ceremony, see paraded herself around and made everyone angry. She used me and my mum. She saw this as an opportunity to make an entrance and ruin the funeral when everyone was vulnerable. This was the straw that broke the camels back for mum and I. She doesn't even know that I got married. She calls me at Christmas but I don't answer her calls.

Point is, she never changed, she just waited in the grass poised to strike, and strike she did. Your sister will never change and she will only bring you more heartache. Cut her and be free.




mushmouth said:


> I plan on making the most of my dud post mc cycle and get pissy stupid drunk! Their the only plans I have!
> 
> You're right though, I'm sure we could all shock each other with our insane families!
> 
> MSG me your fb tryfor!
> 
> Also I posted a pic in the mc support area called angel art with 3 drawings I've done this week if you'd like a peak! X

Your pictures are beautiful mush!


I have fb too, who wants to be my friend?


----------



## LuckyD

SquirrelGirl said:


> Well, I do like squirrels because they are so cute, but in college I was in a sorority. And our mascot is the squirrel. It symbolizes the spirit that never dies, the spirit of energetic alertness and progress. So my license plate says SQURLY on it, and I've used it as a screen name ever since. :flower:

That's cute. Ah, I love hearing about American things like sororities...such a foreign concept to me, but growing up read so many books about America girls in sororities and stuff...it intrigues me.



Tanikit said:


> AF is coming to an end now and I hope she stays away for a very long time this time. I've been a bit down today after what happened yesterday - physically I feel fine, but emotionally not so great. I know it will happen when I am pregnant but that it is happening when I am not doesn't make me happy and my DH is worried that it will be worse when I am pregnant - not sure you can get much worse than yesterday. I guess I just need to be nice to myself til I feel better.

Sorry you are not feeling great :hugs: Yes, being nice to yourself is a great plan xx



tryforbaby2 said:


> Warning! Warning! This following post may offend and upset you to tears as it did me.
> 
> My sister (the one that is always fighting with meand everyone else) asked me when she should tell me she's pregnant. I said when you know for sure that you are. She said, why are you going to be mad? I said, no I am not going to be mad, but you have to understand where I am coming from with feeling a bit down about it. I just want you to be sensitive aboutmy feelings, cond=sidering she has known for years that we were NTNP and that for nearly a year we have been active TTC. She said that was rude of me to put my feelings of ttc depression ahead of her immediate possiblity of another possible pregnancy. She doesn't even know for sure yet if she is! This is the sister that always fights with me and is critically rude.
> 
> You know what she said to me?
> 
> 
> She said I hope you never get pregnant, AND if you do, I hope it dies. :cry:
> For me being jealous of her getting pregnant 3 months after having a baby.
> 
> I am so mad. :growlmad:
> Let me fill you in incase you have forgotten.
> 
> She met a guy in the military and married him through a drive thru wedding chapelin Vegas just for the extra money the military gives you. They beat up each other, spray mase in each other's faces and she chased him around with a meat clever and threw an ash tray at his face. She was arrested for domestic voilence while she was 8 months pregnant. She is fighting with all of her siblings,family and friends because of the nasty inappropriate things she says. I took her in 2005 tolive with me b/c she had nowhere to go. She took advantage ofme, she walked around my house in little shorts and tight little shirts with no bra in front of my husband (she was 18), she never came home on time, etc. When she purposely smashed her drunken underage-self into a big rig (an 18 wheeler) b/c her husband caught her sleeping in bed with another man, the whole family called her a whore and disowned her. I tried, I and I alone, tried to walk her back to her senses. I am so sick of her, I NEVER want her in my life again. She ismy half sister,somaybe I can just forget about her. How could someone say that stuff.
> 
> P.S. Last year my brother and his girlfriend got pregnant a month after she did. She told them she didn't want them to steal her thunder and that they got pregnant on purpose. They got offended and she told them she hopes their kid comes out "screwed up". They obviously haven't spoken since.
> 
> Nowyouknow what kind of evil monster I am working with.
> 
> How could someone be that evil?

Sweetie, everyone has already commented but I couldn't not say anything. It sounds like your sister is messed up and needs help - but it's not your job to give it to her anymore. It sounds like you tried to support her, which is so admirable - but there comes a time when you have to look after yourself and I think clearly this is the time. They are horrible, horrible things to say to someone, however messed up or jealous or whatever she is. I believe in helping people out - until they burn their bridges, and it doesn't sound like you have much to gain from continuing to communicate with her. You need to look after yourself first and foremost. You have a lovely family and you are obviously a kind and caring person - don't let her continue to upset her. Look after yourself sweets xx hope you are ok :hugs::hugs:



mushmouth said:


> I plan on making the most of my dud post mc cycle and get pissy stupid drunk! Their the only plans I have!

I like these plans...have fun!


Hi to everyone else as well! xx

I am in bed sick...boo. Had a horrible feverish night with very strange dreams. Also meant I couldn't BD last night...which was either CD1 or O day..but never mind, that's what happened so no need to stress about it now! In fact, I am feeling so crappy I don't actually care. 

x


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Sorry you're feeling sick LuckyD. Hope you get better very, very soon and can get back to having fun!!! :hugs:


----------



## bbdreams

Sorry you are feeling under the weather Lucky!
Tryfor you definitely need to get this girl out of your life!

Well, I have this symptom that I have never had this early before...I think I am only 1-2 dpo maybe 3 but probably not, but my nipples are very sore. I usually just get very sore heavy bb's about a week before AF... I am trying not to read too much into it because it is probably nothing especially this early, but I can't help but get a little excited... 
Okay so somebody slap some since into me and tell me that it is too early to get excited!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

bbdreams I had tender nipples just after o it eased off for a few days but I only feedDD in the mornings now her last feed before we give up:thumbup: but I had to take her off I woke up and my poor boob was so sore ouch, think this happens just before AF but Im a weeks of it so wondering:shrug:

LuckyD ahh hun hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

soph77 my cold has eased up have a wee bit of a cough but not sure if its from my kitchen cleaner I was cleaning the walls yesterday and it went against me I have a itch throat after it. cold is deffo a sign!! FX :flower: Ill will PM my facebook page name :)

HoneyBee prob just chat till our jaws fall off LOL, I love Ikea haven't got DH there yet but you would stay there for ever !!! I will be dragging him soon we are moving in about 3 months to a bigger house:happydance:

Mush what a great way to start the healing process you need to do that hun before getting a BFP again. sometimes it can come back after bub is born. :hugs:

Ok now my temp came down this morning not much though but sleep was very bad last night stayed up to late with DH chatting and other fun stuff LOL. I had a look at other charts that got a BFP Im such a stalker LOL but they show a rise like mine then a drop and then a rise again now if mine goes up again tomorrow I might get a teeny weeny bit excited LOL only thing is that happened on their charts 8 DPO which is what I think I am I think FF has my OV date wrong! but not changing it!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Niamh,have fun this weekend with your best friend!!! I also am having my two best friends up my MIL's on saturday night (tomorrow) for some beer around the bonfire! Have fun!

Mush,I'll send you and soph a message for FB. I like your plan mush! Have fun and be safe! 

bbdreams, thanks. She is out of my life and I will do everything I can to keep her out of it. Everyone is right. She will not change and she is only making my life miserable and very stressful. Thanks again! :hugs:

Soph, now that is definitely the kind of malicious crap I'd expect from my sister. Wow, and she still then paraded in front of everyone and then tried to have you and your mom shunned by family. What BS! I can't stand people like that. Evil! I want to be free Soph, I really do. I always had this thought of being very close to my sisters but she always hurts us, always. I am done. Thanks :hugs: and sorry for your evil aunt. Grrr!

LuckyD, thank you for your kind advice. You are correct (as everyone else on this thread), I should most definitely cut her from my life and just be concerned about myself and my family. Thank You again. And I certainly do NOT have anything to gain by talking to her.You are right. :hugs: I hope you start feeling much much better. TTHF! 

bbdreams, I'll throw some symptoms in there with you too! Despite what my ticker says, I believe I am either 6 or 7dpo (ya know since my period is due next saturday since O came early!). Anywho my left boob was so sore when I woke up in the middle of the night, then when I woke up completely later on it wasn't as sore, but still sore. I had a sharp pain in my right boob last night and this morning after I got out of the shower I had some crampy like pains off to the right of my belly button for at least 5-7 minutes. My cm was creamy for days with a low and hard cervix but now it's very high and semi soft/hard and very dry. Just some symptoms for you!!! Lmao 

Fingers Crossed for us all! xXx :dust:


----------



## honeybee28

ooooooh love the SS ladies!!! fx for you all. really hope we start seeing some bfps on here very soon!!

my friend told me today she's 5 weeks preggo, it was their 12th cycle of trying!!

im only cd10, i have between 6 and 11 days to wait to ovulate, but with dh being away next weekend im not feeling too confident about it all. but you never know!! It just takes one time, one little spermy!! 

ahhhh niamh and julia have fun with your friends, i love girly chat so much! my best friend and i, we can talk for days straight about complete and utter crap it's wonderful. our men just dont get it!!!

i had a dream last night that i was dating simon cowell!! haha WTF?! 

im soooo glad it's friday. is everyone having a good day?xx


----------



## mushmouth

Haha honeybee you Pervert! Wow congrats to your friend! She must be so excited - babydust to her!

Just one super spermie IS all it takes!


----------



## honeybee28

ha!! it wasnt a sex dream, honest!! it was a platonic relationship we had, he took me to nice places for dinner and bought me presents lol ( i have a feeling i may have been having an affair with danny cipriani though lol). i love dreams.

SUPER SPERM!!!!

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3253/3017993574_8167c8b703.jpg


----------



## mushmouth

:rofl: @ super spermie!!! Oh dear

check you out cheating on SiCo!!! Durty durty perve


----------



## honeybee28

lol i cant help it. the heart wants what it wants. Lmao!!!!! durty durty!!

right, can't sit around here all day, must go and do housework and cook dinner. be back in a bit.xx


----------



## Ejay

Hi all

LuckD - sorry you are feeling ill, hope you get better soon x

Honeybee - Simon Cowell:rofl: Danny Cipriani, anyone else you want to add to you dream shopping list:haha:

congrats to your friend, bet they are so pleased.


----------



## honeybee28

lol ejay, my dream shopping list is virtually endless!! lmao!!
thank you, yeah they're over the moon.xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi Honeybee yea can not wait to see her, feel like for ever! 
:haha::rofl: @ super sperm very good, Simon cowel LOL sugar daddy eh ::winkwink:

Tryfor have a great weekend your self :thumbup::hugs:

How is every one else doing :flower:

For got to add Soph you can add me Im on Tryfor page meant to PM you and for got LOL I was in a mad rush ealier! my name is Niamh Ui Cheallaigh on facebook :)


----------



## LuckyD

Good Morning my lovely TTHFers....

I am still feeling rubbish! Feverish and tired and achy and CRAP! It sucks. Also it means that I just couldn't face BDing the last few nights...

So - we BD'd every other day from day 8 - but around O time we only BD'd CD 15, 17, 18 (positive OPK) and 19 (possible O day). So we stopped BDing either on O day or the day before O. I know that BDing a bit more would have been ideal...but it's not too bad is it? I just truly couldn't bring myself to even consider it...so just going to have to go with what we did!

Thanks for the get well wishes Squirrel :flower:

Hey bbdreams...and the symptom spotting commences! I try so hard to hold off, but every month I can't help myself...so, I also have the sore nips plus creamy cm...but am also telling myself it's waaaaay too early to start looking for symptoms! Ha ha, good luck to both of us for surviving these next two weeks xx

Hey Niamh, did you temp rise again? Sorry that you have a cough from cleaning the kitchen! See, housework is not good for you!

Hi Julia, thanks for the hugs! Bonfire night sounds awesome! Love the symptoms...good luck sweets x

honeybee, love the super sperm!! I would be too scared to cheat on Simon Cowell...he is mean!

Hi mushmouth, how you doing? 

Hey Ejay - thanks, hope I start feeling better soon too!

Hope you are all doing well! Thanks everyone for keeping me sane :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

ok anyone for a cold? i got this headcold just as i finished my period and now i am wondering if the period is anything to do with getting the cold int he first places lol

anyway we was surpost to BD weds and tonight but looks like it wont happen for a few days now grrr, oh well
going to bed now night night


----------



## Tanikit

Anna sorry to hear you have a cold - hope you feel better soon.

Lucky D sorry you are still feeling rubbish. Sounds like you have done a good job with the BDing. 

Honeybee you made me laugh :) 

Niamh how are your temps doing now - not too much longer to wait. Enjoy your weekend.

Tryfor hope the 1ww treats you well. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend. It is Mother's Day here on Sunday (we follow the Americans) - we are going out for lunch this afternoon to see my mother-in-law and their family. Not sure what we will do tomorrow. 

Been staring at the chart and wondering what would be a good BDing schedule. I've been reading far too much on what works best and I probably won't follow any of it!


----------



## soph77

tryforbaby2 said:


> Soph, now that is definitely the kind of malicious crap I'd expect from my sister. Wow, and she still then paraded in front of everyone and then tried to have you and your mom shunned by family. What BS! I can't stand people like that. Evil! I want to be free Soph, I really do. I always had this thought of being very close to my sisters but she always hurts us, always. I am done. Thanks :hugs: and sorry for your evil aunt. Grrr!

Yes, that5's exactly what she was trying to do. Thankfully she didn't succeed :)



honeybee28 said:


> i had a dream last night that i was dating simon cowell!! haha WTF?!

:haha::haha::haha:



LuckyD said:


> Good Morning my lovely TTHFers....
> 
> So - we BD'd every other day from day 8 - but around O time we only BD'd CD 15, 17, 18 (positive OPK) and 19 (possible O day). So we stopped BDing either on O day or the day before O. I know that BDing a bit more would have been ideal...but it's not too bad is it? I just truly couldn't bring myself to even consider it...so just going to have to go with what we did!

I'm sure that will be fine. We didn't follow smep properly either but managed more bd than last month so I am feeling very optimistic. 

Girls, I have a good feeling about this cycle. I know I am only 6dpo but I have been feeling little throbs in my boobies. Took a test this morning, bfn, I know it was crazy early but I just couldn't help myself. I was hoping to get a little mothers day surprise, so I will try again in the morning :)


----------



## Moondance

Feeling too lazy to read over the stuff I've missed in four days... plus, brain has been so weird lately, I'd read through all the pages and I'd wind up forgetting what I read... Blah...

Just spent three days down with DP and my horse... Only had sex twice on the Wednesday because I did so much work with my horse on the Thursday that I conked out early that night.
Spent all of Friday, the pair of us, worming horses, trying to bath my horse, and also putting rugs onto the mares for winter... Enids so fat from being pregnant it took almost 2 hours to find attachments and extenders to get the rug over her belly.


I am also now officially addicted to the TV series "Glee" .... saw my first episode on TV at Baz's, so I rented Series 1 on DVD...


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD hope you feel better soon Hun, think you are well covered with all that BD to be honest. my temp stayed the same today so rules out implantation, I wonder am I gearing up for AF already as it normally comes on when my temp hits 36.4 or 3 and I'm just over that now :shrug:


Soph loving the PMA I am tempted to test in a few days as well, if AF does not come on early , I will know if AF is on the way then, as its a early 10Mul one so should show something. keep it up :thumbup:

Tanikit Hi Hun as you prob already read temp stayed the same so guess not looking good really. I was doing good for a few days there LOL Oh well :shrug: Happy mothers day :flower:

Moondance sounds like a fun hard working time :flower: I love Glee got hooked after watching half an episode in my mums and got all of season one LOL watched it all day on a Saturday.


I'm having that round ligament pain again quite serve last night when I put Eireann in her cot, some cramps and that's it. all could be AF or something else I guess LOL TTHF


----------



## Annamumof2

Moondance said:


> Feeling too lazy to read over the stuff I've missed in four days... plus, brain has been so weird lately, I'd read through all the pages and I'd wind up forgetting what I read... Blah...
> 
> Just spent three days down with DP and my horse... Only had sex twice on the Wednesday because I did so much work with my horse on the Thursday that I conked out early that night.
> Spent all of Friday, the pair of us, worming horses, trying to bath my horse, and also putting rugs onto the mares for winter... Enids so fat from being pregnant it took almost 2 hours to find attachments and extenders to get the rug over her belly.
> 
> 
> I am also now officially addicted to the TV series "Glee" .... saw my first episode on TV at Baz's, so I rented Series 1 on DVD...

OMG you will love Glee and following it all, and i loved the one where they did some madonna tracks


----------



## honeybee28

i LOVE Glee!!!!

Tanikit glad i made you laugh lol, where abouts do you live hun? iknow, there's so much different info about the best time to bd isnt there, i get all confused. i think TTHF and doing it when we feel like it is the best way forward!!

Lucky, you defo have done enough, no worries there chica. Sorry you're still feeling crap, hope dh is looking after you.

soph - yey glad you're feeling optimistic, thats good!!! fx for your test tomorrow!!

moon - glad you had a good time with dp and your horse 

So who is in the 1ww now? Niamh, Julia, almost Soph. Anyone else?

my cbfm still says low borrrrrring. But i've never got a positive opk before cd16, last month it was cd18, and im cd11 today so i couldnt expect it to be anything but really but grrrrr im impatient. 

Ive got loads of painting to get done today but cant quite face getting out of bed and dh is still snoring his head off ha!!


----------



## honeybee28

yea anna the maddona one was FAB!!


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> yea anna the maddona one was FAB!!

omg i love that one when they sing like a virgin i was pmsl and when sue was singing well i wont say what as it will spoil it lol that scared me at first


----------



## Moondance

THAT was the episode on TV the other night I saw the first little bit of!!!

It seemed so weird and just crazy, I wanted to know more about this weird little TV show and rented the series...


----------



## Annamumof2

Moondance said:


> THAT was the episode on TV the other night I saw the first little bit of!!!
> 
> It seemed so weird and just crazy, I wanted to know more about this weird little TV show and rented the series...

you wil enjoy it, its funny and they do have good songs although i dont liek that rachel singing lol


----------



## Moondance

Annamumof2 said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> THAT was the episode on TV the other night I saw the first little bit of!!!
> 
> It seemed so weird and just crazy, I wanted to know more about this weird little TV show and rented the series...
> 
> you wil enjoy it, its funny and they do have good songs although i dont liek that rachel singing lolClick to expand...

Whats wrong with Rachel singing? I think she's one of the most talented members of the entire cast, she sings so beautifully. I just finished watching the entirety of season 1 on DVD. Yeah, her character is a bit insane, but I think she's brilliant.



ETA:
Currently I am in confusion over my cycle... I haven't been temping this cycle, trying to take a break and not stress so much... But now my body is confusing me.
Boobies are feeling fat and dense like they usually do right after ovulation and before AF comes... And I've been spotting pretty heavily for 2 days now (quite a lot every time I pee, and wipe, but never enough to come out onto a pad) and my CM is really thick and gelatinous. But I'm not due to ovulate for another week.
DTD with DP twice, on Wednesday. We spent so much time doing horse work on Thursday I was knackered, and fell asleep while we were watching telly!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

honeybee28 said:


> my cbfm still says low borrrrrring. But i've never got a positive opk before cd16, last month it was cd18, and im cd11 today so i couldnt expect it to be anything but really but grrrrr im impatient.

I know the feeling honeybee! :wacko: Oing late SUCKS!!! Celtic, what's a good saying for that? I'm always amused by your sayings. :thumbup:

So I'm 2DPO today, so gotta try to keep to the TTHF mantra and not obsessively SS the entire time! Kinda hoping I'll just "forget" about what day I'm on and one day magically realize I'm a week late. :haha:

At least I can come in here and read a bunch of funny posts by you wonderful ladies! Now I'm kinda wishing I watched the show Glee! :dohh:

Anyone here into the show "Castle"? That's my absolute favorite show on right now. Loooooove it! It's about a murder mystery writer who due to his friendship with the mayor is allowed to follow around a female homicide detective for research. It's funny and cute all at the same time, which I know sounds weird because the whole time they are investigating really strange homicides. :shrug: Looooove it!

Hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend!!!


----------



## honeybee28

lol squirrel, no i dont think we have that here. sounds good though! oooh you should watch glee, it's great.

o'ing late does suck!! but YEY to TTHF!!!

Ive been painting the bathroom all day. but im super excited, as dh said im allowed to get CHICKENS YEY!!!! so gonna start doing research into that.

hope everyone's having a good weekend.xx


----------



## Ejay

Well hello ladies.

OH and I have been out all day at OH's Grandads 80th Bday. We had a BBQ, thankfully undercover as it chucked it down!!

we spotted this on the way home and had to post it on here for all us TTH a Laugh.

BMW Wedgie!!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0052.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LuckyD

Hey everyone xx

Hope you enjoyed your time with your OH Moondance x

I don't watch Glee but now I am thinking I need to!



Tanikit said:


> Lucky D sorry you are still feeling rubbish. Sounds like you have done a good job with the BDing.

Thanks Tanikit, have woken up this morning feeling a lot better which is good. Hope you have a lovely Mothers Day xx



soph77 said:


> Girls, I have a good feeling about this cycle. I know I am only 6dpo but I have been feeling little throbs in my boobies. Took a test this morning, bfn, I know it was crazy early but I just couldn't help myself. I was hoping to get a little mothers day surprise, so I will try again in the morning :)

Yay for good feelings Soph x I hope that this feeling is right. Did you test again? xx



CelticNiamh said:


> LuckyD hope you feel better soon Hun, think you are well covered with all that BD to be honest. my temp stayed the same today so rules out implantation, I wonder am I gearing up for AF already as it normally comes on when my temp hits 36.4 or 3 and I'm just over that now :shrug:

Thanks lovely lady, hope you are feeling better too! How are the temps today?



honeybee28 said:


> So who is in the 1ww now? Niamh, Julia, almost Soph. Anyone else?

Oooh, me! Only just. But I O'd late (totally agree that it sucks) so AF is due one week today. Only 3 or 4 dpo today, so not that exciting...



SquirrelGirl said:


> I know the feeling honeybee! :wacko: Oing late SUCKS!!! Celtic, what's a good saying for that? I'm always amused by your sayings. :thumbup:

Yeah, I want to hear what Celtic has to say about this as well!



Ejay said:


> BMW Wedgie!!

Ha ha, that's funny! 

Hope everyone is doing well xx

So, I just realised I didn't tell my embarrassing story after I O'd. So here it is...I am pretty sure I have had other embarrassing things happen but this is one that I remember really clearly..

I was in my early 20's and backpacking around Europe with my two best girlfriends. We were in Athens, and had been joined by my then-boyfriend, who had flown over from London to have a holiday with us. We decided to go out to dinner one night, so went to this yummy and very popular vegetarian restaurant. The place was quite large, and packed out, and we were placed a table right in the middle of the restaurant. Well, we settled in and ordered our food etc. This was Athens in the summer and it was really hot, plus being in a crowded restaurant made it even hotter. I was wearing a t-shirt with a singlet (or tank top for you americans) underneath, and thought I would take off the t-shirt to cool down. So I pulled off my t-shirt and immediately felt the cool relief of just sitting there in my singlet. I carried on the conversation with my friends, but noticed that they weren't responding to me, just staring at me - then they were trying to tell me something but I didn't know what. I looked down - and suddenly realised I had peeled off not only my t-shirt but my singlet as well, and was sitting in the middle of a busy, crowded restaurant in just my bra. 

It was too funny..I got super flustered and the giggles at the same time, couldn't get my t-shirt back on - which only caused even more attention to myself. Finally, cheeks flaming, I was suitably dressed again, but very aware that most of the tables in the restaurant were laughing at me. A waiter came up to the table and said to me 'wonderful, don't worry' - but it has remained one of my most embarrassing and funny moments I have ever had.

xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

interesting! In the US a singlet is what male wrestlers wear (not exactly attractive!). That is pretty darned funny, Lucky. At least they didn't make you leave!


----------



## LuckyD

SquirrelGirl said:


> interesting! In the US a singlet is what male wrestlers wear (not exactly attractive!). That is pretty darned funny, Lucky. At least they didn't make you leave!

Really? Ok, totally not the image that I want to put across! Singlet is totally like a tank top.

No, I think they all got some free entertainment and were happy for me to stick around in case I did something else stupid.


----------



## bbdreams

LuckyD said:


> Hey everyone xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMW Wedgie!!

Ha ha, that's funny! 

Hope everyone is doing well xx

So, I just realised I didn't tell my embarrassing story after I O'd. So here it is...I am pretty sure I have had other embarrassing things happen but this is one that I remember really clearly..

I was in my early 20's and backpacking around Europe with my two best girlfriends. We were in Athens, and had been joined by my then-boyfriend, who had flown over from London to have a holiday with us. We decided to go out to dinner one night, so went to this yummy and very popular vegetarian restaurant. The place was quite large, and packed out, and we were placed a table right in the middle of the restaurant. Well, we settled in and ordered our food etc. This was Athens in the summer and it was really hot, plus being in a crowded restaurant made it even hotter. I was wearing a t-shirt with a singlet (or tank top for you americans) underneath, and thought I would take off the t-shirt to cool down. So I pulled off my t-shirt and immediately felt the cool relief of just sitting there in my singlet. I carried on the conversation with my friends, but noticed that they weren't responding to me, just staring at me - then they were trying to tell me something but I didn't know what. I looked down - and suddenly realised I had peeled off not only my t-shirt but my singlet as well, and was sitting in the middle of a busy, crowded restaurant in just my bra. 

It was too funny..I got super flustered and the giggles at the same time, couldn't get my t-shirt back on - which only caused even more attention to myself. Finally, cheeks flaming, I was suitably dressed again, but very aware that most of the tables in the restaurant were laughing at me. A waiter came up to the table and said to me 'wonderful, don't worry' - but it has remained one of my most embarrassing and funny moments I have ever had.

xx[/QUOTE]

Lucky! That is a very funny story! So glad that you shared it!


----------



## soph77

Hahaha that is so funny! Reminds me of an embarrassing story from a friend of mine. She used to work in a fine dinning restaurant. Her job was to bring around the dessert tray. Her uniform was a wrap around skirt, and one day she brought the tray to a table and swept her arm to the side to show off the tray but her watch got hooked on her skirt and opened it up with her arm bearing all to a table of unsuspecting guests. I think one of the men from thew table said something along the lines of 'I don't want dessert, but I'll have one of those'.


----------



## soph77

I was just looking at my chart on ff and dh came up behind me. He asked me lots of questions about what all the parts were and the last question was what are the blue dots? I told him they are my temperatures.

He says... and this is GOLD -
'Oh yeah, your muff temps'


----------



## SquirrelGirl

soph77 said:


> I was just looking at my chart on ff and dh came up behind me. He asked me lots of questions about what all the parts were and the last question was what are the blue dots? I told him they are my temperatures.
> 
> He says... and this is GOLD -
> 'Oh yeah, your muff temps'

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> interesting! In the US a singlet is what male wrestlers wear (not exactly attractive!). That is pretty darned funny, Lucky. At least they didn't make you leave!
> 
> Really? Ok, totally not the image that I want to put across! Singlet is totally like a tank top.
> 
> No, I think they all got some free entertainment and were happy for me to stick around in case I did something else stupid.Click to expand...

To get your mind off the TWW, here is a picture of what a singlet is in the US. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







1226911419060531011S500x500Q85.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> Hahaha that is so funny! Reminds me of an embarrassing story from a friend of mine. She used to work in a fine dinning restaurant. Her job was to bring around the dessert tray. Her uniform was a wrap around skirt, and one day she brought the tray to a table and swept her arm to the side to show off the tray but her watch got hooked on her skirt and opened it up with her arm bearing all to a table of unsuspecting guests. I think one of the men from thew table said something along the lines of 'I don't want dessert, but I'll have one of those'.

That is hilarious!

My friend also had an embarrassing restaurant story...she was on holiday on the Gold Coast and was out to dinner at a packed restaurant with her husband. She needed to go to the toilet, which was on the other side of the restaurant, so weaved her way between the tables, went to the toilet, then weaved her way back. When she sat down again she felt something funny on her lower back...turns out that when she pulled her pants up after going to the toilet, she had hooked the toilet duck freshner up - you know those ones that you hook over the toilet rim? She got it caught on the waistband of her trousers, and had walked across the room with it attached to her back - like a little bunny tail. Hilarious!



soph77 said:


> I was just looking at my chart on ff and dh came up behind me. He asked me lots of questions about what all the parts were and the last question was what are the blue dots? I told him they are my temperatures.
> 
> He says... and this is GOLD -
> 'Oh yeah, your muff temps'

That made me laugh so much. Muff temps is my new saying.



SquirrelGirl said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> interesting! In the US a singlet is what male wrestlers wear (not exactly attractive!). That is pretty darned funny, Lucky. At least they didn't make you leave!
> 
> Really? Ok, totally not the image that I want to put across! Singlet is totally like a tank top.
> 
> No, I think they all got some free entertainment and were happy for me to stick around in case I did something else stupid.Click to expand...
> 
> To get your mind off the TWW, here is a picture of what a singlet is in the US. :haha:Click to expand...

Holy crap - no, that is definitely not what I was wearing! But how funny if it was...


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha that is so funny! Reminds me of an embarrassing story from a friend of mine. She used to work in a fine dinning restaurant. Her job was to bring around the dessert tray. Her uniform was a wrap around skirt, and one day she brought the tray to a table and swept her arm to the side to show off the tray but her watch got hooked on her skirt and opened it up with her arm bearing all to a table of unsuspecting guests. I think one of the men from thew table said something along the lines of 'I don't want dessert, but I'll have one of those'.
> 
> That is hilarious!
> 
> My friend also had an embarrassing restaurant story...she was on holiday on the Gold Coast and was out to dinner at a packed restaurant with her husband. She needed to go to the toilet, which was on the other side of the restaurant, so weaved her way between the tables, went to the toilet, then weaved her way back. When she sat down again she felt something funny on her lower back...turns out that when she pulled her pants up after going to the toilet, she had hooked the toilet duck freshner up - you know those ones that you hook over the toilet rim? She got it caught on the waistband of her trousers, and had walked across the room with it attached to her back - like a little bunny tail. Hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> I was just looking at my chart on ff and dh came up behind me. He asked me lots of questions about what all the parts were and the last question was what are the blue dots? I told him they are my temperatures.
> 
> He says... and this is GOLD -
> 'Oh yeah, your muff temps'Click to expand...
> 
> That made me laugh so much. Muff temps is my new saying.
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> interesting! In the US a singlet is what male wrestlers wear (not exactly attractive!). That is pretty darned funny, Lucky. At least they didn't make you leave!Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Ok, totally not the image that I want to put across! Singlet is totally like a tank top.
> 
> No, I think they all got some free entertainment and were happy for me to stick around in case I did something else stupid.Click to expand...
> 
> To get your mind off the TWW, here is a picture of what a singlet is in the US. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap - no, that is definitely not what I was wearing! But how funny if it was...Click to expand...

hahaha, You would have had to work pretty hard to take it off, though! 

And yes, Muff Temps is an awesome saying. If only I temped.... I might need to start just so I can work Muff Temps into my regular conversations with OH! :haha: 

Well, I'm headed off to bed for the night. Gotta get up early and do some work. I program computers for my company and I have some code going live, so I have to monitor it to make sure everything goes ok. I hate this part of my job, I am soooooooooo not a morning person!

Have a good one everybody! :sleep:


----------



## Annamumof2

ok everyone i'm on CD 10 now and i'm gettin discharge me and hubby havent had sex for a week and he wont touch me till im better, i told him i think i might have a chest infection and now he wont go near me, i am not happy with him at the moment and i guess i'm out again this cycle if i dont start BDing soon


----------



## soph77

Lucky, laughing so hard imagining your friend with her toilet duck hanging out of the back of her pants!!!

Can't wait to see what my muff temp is tomorrow ;)

Tested today, bfn of course, but it is very early...

Cannot get rid of this blasted sore throat driving me crazy.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Oh girls the pressure :haha: em let me think now, late ovulation is a ''pain in me hole'' or a pain in the kicker, it sucks ass LOL all referring to it being a pain in the bum sorry bit lame might as DH when he wakes up he is way better than me LOL

SquirrelGirl we call them vest tops :thumbup: Oh I seen castle once or twice its very good. Dh got all of spartucus blood and sand so we are watching that at the mo and its good but very bloody and very sexually explicit borderline soft porn. boobs every were. I even asked if boobs were out that much all the time would he think men would get bored of them :rofl::rofl:

LuckyD hey my temp went up this morning:thumbup: here is a teaser of glee
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5TuBgC8Uh0

I loved it watched all of season 1 in a weekend LOL actually one Saturday! oh and your funny story so funny you must have been mortified :blush: :thumbup:
you know what took me ages to get used to calling flip flop Thongs as this is what a thong is here in Ireland https://www.littlewoodsireland.ie/s...trail=1589&prdToken=/p/prod2390273-sku3530422

Soph that a good one LOL muff temps :haha::haha: hope you get a temp rise in the morning :thumbup:

It was my NANA birthday yesterday, she is 95 we went to a surprise birthday party for her and had a blast, so my bestfriend will be up today yeaaa !


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hi Ladies, 1DPO and officially in the two week wait...having a hard time coming up with a good embarrassing story. Really, embarrassing stuff happens to me on a daily basis, but having trouble thinking of something major.

Off the top of my head, went back to visit some friends still in college (university) right after I graduated and of course we got pretty drunk. :drunk:

We were all crashing in my friend's dorm room (6 of us or so) and I guess in the middle of the night I must've been hot or something because I decided to take my top and bra off and was laying there topless, with no blankets, on my back on the floor with my arms stretched over my head. There were guys there, too, and don't you think my friends would've covered me up? Nope, they just cracked up and left me like that until morning when I woke up to find my top totally gone.:blush:

I was mortified, but it was so long ago now that it's not really embarassing to me, anymore. I'll use the next two weeks to come up w/ something else.


----------



## CelticNiamh

MyTurnYet said:


> Hi Ladies, 1DPO and officially in the two week wait...having a hard time coming up with a good embarrassing story. Really, embarrassing stuff happens to me on a daily basis, but having trouble thinking of something major.
> 
> Off the top of my head, went back to visit some friends still in college (university) right after I graduated and of course we got pretty drunk. :drunk:
> 
> We were all crashing in my friend's dorm room (6 of us or so) and I guess in the middle of the night I must've been hot or something because I decided to take my top and bra off and was laying there topless, with no blankets, on my back on the floor with my arms stretched over my head. There were guys there, too, and don't you think my friends would've covered me up? Nope, they just cracked up and left me like that until morning when I woke up to find my top totally gone.:blush:
> 
> I was mortified, but it was so long ago now that it's not really embarassing to me, anymore. I'll use the next two weeks to come up w/ something else.

OH NO bad friends LOL good story I have none like that at all.


----------



## CelticNiamh

how is every one evening going :flower: its sooo quite here this evening LOL 

I did not have such a good day with my friend we kinda had a disagreement but she got a little personal and has left me a bit sore really, we were discussing politics and jobs etc the lack of them and all of that and she thought that they should slash social welfare payments we call it the dole that people receive here in Ireland, I disagreed as the rate of living is still very high here and people could not afford to live and I said we could not afford to live if they did that. now her DH is on the dole as well, he lost his job and so did my DH but they still have savings and her dad gives her money as well. we have ran out of savings and our parents are struggling as well, but she told me it was my own fault I couldn't afford to live off social welfare if the government have to cut it,as if we didn't owe money to loans and our credit card or if we hadn't used some of our savings to go to Australia we would be able to live off very little money, I was shocked a little and I said but no one saw this coming and we could afford our loans when we got them and its not a huge amount any way, she said no you shouldn't have got them we should have thought what if! and saved in stead( we did spent all our savings to live off :dohh: I felt awful as for a few months it was really hard and we had a choice buy food pay the bills we have kids so its a no brainier we bought food instead now we are paying our bills and are doing ok plus DH has just finished college and started a new job so things are looking up for us. but I cant believe a friend whom know how hard it has been for us could throw that in my face esp when they are out of work them self's but they haven't gotten to the stage were savings have run out and bills are mounting up yet. pot calling the kettle black and even if she is right (the truth hurts) you don't say that to a friend do you. today she made me feel like I was beneath her and second class and I don't like that, she does have an awful bad habit of putting her foot in it and she has pulled a cracker this time! who need people like that who kick you when your down, I mean she is living off it as well, we are on the up now at last and I can see a future for us, we have plans LOL sorry for rambling just nursing my injured pride tonight!

It has made me rethink though, I think I might take a break for a few months, if AF arries this months on till we are in a better position money wise !


----------



## MyTurnYet

Just read your story, Celtic, and that sounds like a terrible friend. :sad1: I've been in trouble money-wise, too, not being able to pay loans, and this economy has affected everyone...it's not your fault! Hindsight is always 20-20, and we never really know what's going to happen in the future. It's not really useful to look back and speculate on what you've should've changed in the past, and to put those thoughts in someone else's head is cruel, in my opinion. I hope you don't listen to her. Made me kind of mad reading that. :growlmad:


----------



## CelticNiamh

MyTurnYet said:


> Just read your story, Celtic, and that sounds like a terrible friend. :sad1: I've been in trouble money-wise, too, not being able to pay loans, and this economy has affected everyone...it's not your fault! Hindsight is always 20-20, and we never really know what's going to happen in the future. It's not really useful to look back and speculate on what you've should've changed in the past, and to put those thoughts in someone else's head is cruel, in my opinion. I hope you don't listen to her. Made me kind of mad reading that. :growlmad:

I know she hasnt a clue what its like to worry over bills even though they are both unemployed her DH had a great job and he owns property in ireland and abroad so he has some extra income coming in plus savings, Her dad gives her money as well so it hasnt really effected them that much yet!! in her mind because wages are so low now for any jobs out there, that to give people the incentive to return to work they should cut the dole to half but life is not black and white its gray very gray LOL she will learn but I think its damaged our friendship as I will never confide in her again about any thing to do with work or money worries. we are coping I may not be cash rich but Im very happy and content in my life, I half expect she will think about what she said and go Oh crap!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurn, that was a hysterical story, thanks for sharing!

Celtic.... I sure hope your friend realizes what a biaaaatch she was being and will apologize. I lost my "best friend" in December when she totally took advantage of my kindness and she won't apologize. She even got pregnant in January (I think) and has yet to tell me, though she's as a big as a cow :mamafy:. :dohh: I can't help myself sometimes, but I'm still really hurt by that. So here's hoping your friend is a true friend and will try to repair the damage.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hey Girls! :wave: Just got back from my weekend at the In-Laws. You know what I realized?.....Since I O'd 5 days earlier than I ever do, I wouldv'e been O'ing this weekend when I went home to visit my in-laws!!!! Again! Lmao

Soph, LuckyD, Jill :rofl: Cute stories!!!!

My laptop battery is almost dead so I cannot read and comment on everthing until tomorrow am for me!

P.S.My B*tch sister sent me another nasty text message with a picture of a digital hpt that reads "pregnant" "You wanted to know".....F......her!

I'll catch up tomorrow! Promise! :flower:


----------



## Tanikit

Celtic sorry you are going through that. We have no dole here and my DH was without a job for 20 months (and for 4 of that I didn't have a job either) - it was an absolute nightmare. We survived off my parents in law and owe them a fortune now. The dole isn't really made to survive off especially if you have been living off tow salaries and then drop down to one.

I've picked up a bad cold and am not feeling great at all. My sister and her daughter are arriving today and I am looking forward to that - I barely ever see her and our children love each other and have such fun together. She only phoned last night to say she is coming so nothing is organised and she is also not sure how long she is coming for (my sister is not the most organised person either - drives my DH mad)

ANyway, good luck to those in the 1 and 2ww. Hoping to hear about some BFPs soon.


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> you know what took me ages to get used to calling flip flop Thongs as this is what a thong is here in Ireland

Hey Niamh, yep that's what we call a thong here in NZ too...but because I have been living in Australia for the last three years, I am totally in the habit of calling my flip flops 'thongs' - need to change that now I am back home! We actually call flip flops 'jandals'. I never knew why, until someone told me recently it is short for 'japanese sandals' - so there you go.



MyTurnYet said:


> Off the top of my head, went back to visit some friends still in college (university) right after I graduated and of course we got pretty drunk. :drunk:
> 
> We were all crashing in my friend's dorm room (6 of us or so) and I guess in the middle of the night I must've been hot or something because I decided to take my top and bra off and was laying there topless, with no blankets, on my back on the floor with my arms stretched over my head. There were guys there, too, and don't you think my friends would've covered me up? Nope, they just cracked up and left me like that until morning when I woke up to find my top totally gone.:blush:
> 
> I was mortified, but it was so long ago now that it's not really embarassing to me, anymore. I'll use the next two weeks to come up w/ something else.

Um, that's still pretty embarrassing! How funny!! Cheeky friends not covering you up...!



CelticNiamh said:


> I did not have such a good day with my friend we kinda had a disagreement but she got a little personal and has left me a bit sore really, we were discussing politics and jobs etc the lack of them and all of that and she thought that they should slash social welfare payments we call it the dole that people receive here in Ireland, I disagreed as the rate of living is still very high here and people could not afford to live and I said we could not afford to live if they did that. now her DH is on the dole as well, he lost his job and so did my DH but they still have savings and her dad gives her money as well. we have ran out of savings and our parents are struggling as well, but she told me it was my own fault I couldn't afford to live off social welfare if the government have to cut it,as if we didn't owe money to loans and our credit card or if we hadn't used some of our savings to go to Australia we would be able to live off very little money, I was shocked a little and I said but no one saw this coming and we could afford our loans when we got them and its not a huge amount any way, she said no you shouldn't have got them we should have thought what if! and saved in stead( we did spent all our savings to live off :dohh: I felt awful as for a few months it was really hard and we had a choice buy food pay the bills we have kids so its a no brainier we bought food instead now we are paying our bills and are doing ok plus DH has just finished college and started a new job so things are looking up for us. but I cant believe a friend whom know how hard it has been for us could throw that in my face esp when they are out of work them self's but they haven't gotten to the stage were savings have run out and bills are mounting up yet. pot calling the kettle black and even if she is right (the truth hurts) you don't say that to a friend do you. today she made me feel like I was beneath her and second class and I don't like that, she does have an awful bad habit of putting her foot in it and she has pulled a cracker this time! who need people like that who kick you when your down, I mean she is living off it as well, we are on the up now at last and I can see a future for us, we have plans LOL sorry for rambling just nursing my injured pride tonight!
> 
> It has made me rethink though, I think I might take a break for a few months, if AF arries this months on till we are in a better position money wise !

So sorry that this was the outcome of what you hoped was going to be a nice day with your friend. Honestly, I think she out of line to say this to you...not very supportive or understanding, plus sounds like she is being pretty hypocritical! I know how hard it is to find work - I am looking at the moment and it's the toughest I've ever found it. Don't worry about her opinion - it sounds like you and your DH are well able to organise your own finances and if you feel that you are able to support another baby then you should do it! You can't always know what is going to happen, so blaming someone for that is just silly. Sounds like things are going well for you now which is excellent. I hope she realises she was being a bit harsh and apologises xx :hugs:



SquirrelGirl said:


> I lost my "best friend" in December when she totally took advantage of my kindness and she won't apologize. She even got pregnant in January (I think) and has yet to tell me, though she's as a big as a cow :mamafy:. :dohh: I can't help myself sometimes, but I'm still really hurt by that. So here's hoping your friend is a true friend and will try to repair the damage.

Oh Squirrel, that's rough. It's so hard losing a friend...I can see why you are hurt :hugs:



tryforbaby2 said:


> Hey Girls! :wave: Just got back from my weekend at the In-Laws. You know what I realized?.....Since I O'd 5 days earlier than I ever do, I wouldv'e been O'ing this weekend when I went home to visit my in-laws!!!! Again! Lmao

Ha ha, why am I not surprised Julia? Hope you had a good weekend. Sorry about your sister...rise above it and let it go if you can! Don't let her upset you any more (easier said than done I know). Hope you are ok :hugs:



Tanikit said:


> I've picked up a bad cold and am not feeling great at all. My sister and her daughter are arriving today and I am looking forward to that - I barely ever see her and our children love each other and have such fun together. She only phoned last night to say she is coming so nothing is organised and she is also not sure how long she is coming for (my sister is not the most organised person either - drives my DH mad)
> 
> ANyway, good luck to those in the 1 and 2ww. Hoping to hear about some BFPs soon.

Oh crap, sorry you are feeling rubbish Tanikit. Hope that you don't feel too sick while your sister and niece are visiting! Yeah, we need to see some BFPs here soon! 


I keep forgetting how many dpo I am and have to figure it out...which is a good thing I think! It's been a nice day here...so sunny (but in an Autumn kind of way). Me and my OH went for a walk and found a waterfall which was lovely, and brought a whole lot of cheap kiwifruit and feijoas - so I am going to be a fruit monster for the next few days. I also got a call about a job I applied for - I have a job interview on Friday so that is good.

Sun has gone down and it's really cold now! Off to put on the heater and pick some things from the garden for dinner.

Who is the first to test on here?


----------



## CelticNiamh

SquirrelGirl said:


> MyTurn, that was a hysterical story, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Celtic.... I sure hope your friend realizes what a biaaaatch she was being and will apologize. I lost my "best friend" in December when she totally took advantage of my kindness and she won't apologize. She even got pregnant in January (I think) and has yet to tell me, though she's as a big as a cow :mamafy:. :dohh: I can't help myself sometimes, but I'm still really hurt by that. So here's hoping your friend is a true friend and will try to repair the damage.

I hope she she cops on to how harsh she was, we shall see I wont hold my breath ! That's so sad you lost your friend:hugs: :hugs: 



tryforbaby2 said:


> Hey Girls! :wave: Just got back from my weekend at the In-Laws. You know what I realized?.....Since I O'd 5 days earlier than I ever do, I wouldv'e been O'ing this weekend when I went home to visit my in-laws!!!! Again! Lmao
> 
> Soph, LuckyD, Jill :rofl: Cute stories!!!!
> 
> My laptop battery is almost dead so I cannot read and comment on everthing until tomorrow am for me!
> 
> P.S.My B*tch sister sent me another nasty text message with a picture of a digital hpt that reads "pregnant" "You wanted to know".....F......her!
> 
> I'll catch up tomorrow! Promise! :flower:

That sister GRRRRR did you reply, it pro would have drove her mad if you replied all excited say Huge congrats etc ! then delete her number LOL



Tanikit said:


> Celtic sorry you are going through that. We have no dole here and my DH was without a job for 20 months (and for 4 of that I didn't have a job either) - it was an absolute nightmare. We survived off my parents in law and owe them a fortune now. The dole isn't really made to survive off especially if you have been living off tow salaries and then drop down to one.
> 
> I've picked up a bad cold and am not feeling great at all. My sister and her daughter are arriving today and I am looking forward to that - I barely ever see her and our children love each other and have such fun together. She only phoned last night to say she is coming so nothing is organised and she is also not sure how long she is coming for (my sister is not the most organised person either - drives my DH mad)
> 
> ANyway, good luck to those in the 1 and 2ww. Hoping to hear about some BFPs soon.

When we lived in Australia and my DH lost his job as did all his co workers work on the sunshine coast for welders just dried up and loads of places closed, it was just before Christmas and we survived because of our savings and because my in laws lent us money as well so know how it feels, he eventually got work cutting Grass on a horse racing track, which DH loved LOL we had booked our flights home before that and ended up coming home with very little money but we managed and I think we are lucky here there is help when needed. it must be hard when there is none.

There seems to be a cold going round, so hope you feel better soon and have fun with your sister when she arrives :flower:


LuckyD I still call them thongs now LOL so hard to break the habit:haha: flipflops just sounds silly now! Thanks I know we are doing ok now, its horrible applying and applying for jobs and hearing nothing back or rejection it so hard because so many are out of work, so instead of may be being up against 6 people its 70 people applying for one job here at the minute. my friend has only just finished her exams for social studies. unfortunately the only jobs going in that area are with our HSE the health board and they have a recruitment ban, so she knows how hard it will be to find work. she is very hypocritical all right :dohh: normally I get a text when she got home but nothing yesterday. :shrug: oh well may be we have come to an impasse LOL

any way, think my temps is wrong this morning, I got up and felt roasting sweating and all took my temp and it was 36.3 and I thought that is not right! if it was that I would be so cold, so redid straight away and it was 36.7 redid it again to double check and it was 36.5 so highly confused, tried my second thermometer and it was 36.7 rechecked and it was 36.3 again :dohh: so head feels like its going to explode. Ive put in 36.7 but not sure now what to think. I am having mild cramps in my back as well AF could well be on the way early!!! crap!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

I forgot to say, I get my results from the lump I had removed today off my nose, feeling a little nervous about it but I would be shocked if it was any thing sinister ! 

Hope every one else has a great day and catch you all latter :flower:


----------



## honeybee28

Hey ladies

wil catch up properly later, im running late as usual!!! Just wanted to say niamh, im sorry you fell out with your friend, i really hope she apologises! And I hope you get a bfp v soon.

hi everyone else!! will catch up later.

Hey guess what, my cbfm went high today yey!!!! i soooooo hope it peaks before hubby goes away friday night.xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Yay! Honeybee! I'm sure it will peak before he goes away since it's high now!!! Yesss!

Celtic, I am so sorry about your friend. Was it unexpected? Does she normally do that or was that a surprise. I have to say that I don't think all good friends stay good friends.I have one friend whom we have never argued or stopped talking to. I think thats because we only talk on occassion, we don't talk everyday. We sum up our lives quick instead of repeating everyday with them. Thats my issue anyhow. I hope if she's a true friend,she'll apologize, but I don't know if an apology fixes 'digs' at people's finances. Good Luck :hugs:
I did reply. It said: why would you think I'd even care anything about you. well maybe you will get what you wished. (since she said she'd pray for a mc). Good Luck to you and please dont bother me again. Thats it. And she didn't respond, Thank Goodness. I was so upset I started to cry in the car on my way home. Then after awhile I got over it. She complains she can;t deal with one constantly crying baby so how is she going to take care of two? One income, high debt, and then 2 babies in diapers, formula, clothes, baby furniture, etc. Good Luck to the B*tch! 

LuckyD, Congrats on having an interview!!! :happydance: Can't wait to hear how it goes!!! Yesss! Are you feeling better? Any crazy symptoms to share? hehe!!

Tanikit, I think we have a cold together. :hugs: My DD has been running a very high fever for days. Now that the weekend is over, if it spikes again I'm taking her to the doctor's office. My poor baby!! All she has been doing is sleeping! Since Thursday!

I am either 8 or 9 dpo I think, whatever, I don't even know. So either I am going to get my period this weekend or I will fill my clomid prescription this weekend.....either or......And I have to now have sex with my DH and then make him wait 2-3 days and try this SA thing out. He was willing to do it this morning, but he was going to do it at 6am when he was leaving for work, but he can't drop it off until 730am (if I can call and get him the appt!) Grrr! What a pain in the arse! I want him to be comfortable and ready to do it, not forced and pressuredto have it done at 715am and rushed there at 730am! he wants my assistance! Lmao For the hellof it,I just may buy a test, just to do it! But I may get the willpower (like I always do) and pass it right by!


----------



## Annamumof2

i am now on antibiotics  got a chest infection now so i hope i get rid quick so i can start BDing again


----------



## LuckyD

Wow, we are a bunch of sickies on here! I have just got better - but poor Tanikit and Julia and Anna - and Niamh I hope your results bring you good news!

Sending lots of healing and well vibes along with the fun to everyone...TTHF and TTGW (try to get well).

Julia - no crazy symptoms - but then I am only 4/5 dpo. I keep forgetting and have to consciously think about it - I like it! How about you? Hope you are doing ok after texting your sister x


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks. I am doing as well as what can be expected anyway. I am trying to make myself ok with it since it has already happened anyway. Oh well.

I know I agree! I don;t even know when I O'd, I just know it happened way earlier than expected! It's nice to have to think about how far along in the 2ww we are huh?! LOL

Positive, Healthy and Fertile Vibes all around!!!! :dust:


----------



## MyTurnYet

tryforbaby2 said:


> Positive, Healthy and Fertile Vibes all around!!!! :dust:

Nice!!!:thumbup: :dust:


----------



## MyTurnYet

CelticNiamh said:


> I forgot to say, I get my results from the lump I had removed today off my nose, feeling a little nervous about it but I would be shocked if it was any thing sinister !
> 
> Hope every one else has a great day and catch you all latter :flower:

Oh no, I hope it's ok! I'm sure it is. :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Well good news is my lump was a mad freaky cyst so nothing to worry about,


----------



## MyTurnYet

Yay Celtic! :happydance:


----------



## mushmouth

yay for mad freaky cysts! lol - never thought i'd say that but good news eh?


----------



## honeybee28

ha yeah i agee with mush, glad it's all ok niamh. did you hear from your friend today btw?

julia i like your response to your half sister! ha. how's your dd doing today? Any better? Yes I hope you all TTGW!! 

im going to cook curry for dinner and then dh will come home and we will eat the curry, then we'll go and buy more paint (coz we ran out halfway through the bathroom) and some seed potatoes (coz im going through a grow everything in the world phase), then we will do some painting, watch glee, have a quick shag and go to sleep! lmao!!

hope you're all having a good day/evening.xx


----------



## Tanikit

Hey, how is everyone doing. I have had a terrible cold the last three days so not feeling great, but it seems to be on the mend so hopefully we can get some BDing in on time - just hope DH doesn't get this.

My sister came to visit with her child and my DD and her are having a ball - won't get them to sleep like this. They are only 18 months apart but at birth it seemed a huge difference - every time we see them together now the age gap gets less and less.

I'm off to the gynae on Wednesday (still need to find out how to get there though) so hopefully they can help a bit - I just want a BFP, I don't care how anymore.

Haven't really caught up on everyone since I need to go and entertain, but will try and be more with it next time.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mushmouth said:


> yay for mad freaky cysts! lol - never thought i'd say that but good news eh?

I know I was a bit worried but so glad now that all over with :happydance:



honeybee28 said:


> ha yeah i agee with mush, glad it's all ok niamh. did you hear from your friend today btw?
> 
> julia i like your response to your half sister! ha. how's your dd doing today? Any better? Yes I hope you all TTGW!!
> 
> im going to cook curry for dinner and then dh will come home and we will eat the curry, then we'll go and buy more paint (coz we ran out halfway through the bathroom) and some seed potatoes (coz im going through a grow everything in the world phase), then we will do some painting, watch glee, have a quick shag and go to sleep! lmao!!
> 
> hope you're all having a good day/evening.xx


Thanks :thumbup: nope not really we did end on ok terms yesterday I guess I should have told her straight away that she had offended me, I didn't I guess I was in shock as you dont expect that from a friend. I will see her in two weeks I will have to figure some way of bringing it up with her so she understands she has no right to speak like that to me again. 

MyTurnYet Thanks :happydance: delighted


OOH I got my Maca today at last only took about two weeks LOL,
Ok so please forgive me but .....
you know what my DH said to me last night!!!! so rude now :blush: I asked him was he happy and he said he was balls deep in side his wife and very happy :rofl::rofl::blush::blush:

Jaimie has your DH been taking the ginzing have you noticed a change in him my DH has more energy and he is wanting more :sex:

oh not sure if any one can advise me but I took my temp and I was roasting and it was 36.3 took it again and it was 36.7 retook it again with my second
thermometer and it was 36.7 but I retook it 36.3 :shrug: so which would you use I think I will have to invest in a new one again!!


----------



## Nixilix

hey girls. glad good news from doctor celtic

hope you feeling better tanikit. let us know how gynae goes? x

I really must read more, i promise i will try and keep up! just got my conceive plus today!! tried and tested :blush:


----------



## bbdreams

I hope all of you girls that are feeling sickly get well soon, or that your sickness is a sign of a BFP to come!:thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> I keep forgetting how many dpo I am and have to figure it out...which is a good thing I think! It's been a nice day here...so sunny (but in an Autumn kind of way). Me and my OH went for a walk and found a waterfall which was lovely, and brought a whole lot of cheap kiwifruit and feijoas - so I am going to be a fruit monster for the next few days. I also got a call about a job I applied for - I have a job interview on Friday so that is good.
> 
> Sun has gone down and it's really cold now! Off to put on the heater and pick some things from the garden for dinner.
> 
> Who is the first to test on here?

Hooray for forgetting how many DPO! I think thats the epitome of TTHF!! :thumbup:

Ugh, I have totally messed up the quotes in my multi-quote response.... In response to Celtic saying that you and your friend are at an impasse... :hugs::hugs: I do hope you can talk about it and resolve it very soon. 



honeybee28 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> wil catch up properly later, im running late as usual!!! Just wanted to say niamh, im sorry you fell out with your friend, i really hope she apologises! And I hope you get a bfp v soon.
> 
> hi everyone else!! will catch up later.
> 
> Hey guess what, my cbfm went high today yey!!!! i soooooo hope it peaks before hubby goes away friday night.xxx

Hooray for highs!!! GL on getting that peak very soon!!!



CelticNiamh said:


> Well good news is my lump was a mad freaky cyst so nothing to worry about,




CelticNiamh said:


> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> yay for mad freaky cysts! lol - never thought i'd say that but good news eh?
> 
> I know I was a bit worried but so glad now that all over with :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> ha yeah i agee with mush, glad it's all ok niamh. did you hear from your friend today btw?
> 
> julia i like your response to your half sister! ha. how's your dd doing today? Any better? Yes I hope you all TTGW!!
> 
> im going to cook curry for dinner and then dh will come home and we will eat the curry, then we'll go and buy more paint (coz we ran out halfway through the bathroom) and some seed potatoes (coz im going through a grow everything in the world phase), then we will do some painting, watch glee, have a quick shag and go to sleep! lmao!!
> 
> hope you're all having a good day/evening.xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks :thumbup: nope not really we did end on ok terms yesterday I guess I should have told her straight away that she had offended me, I didn't I guess I was in shock as you dont expect that from a friend. I will see her in two weeks I will have to figure some way of bringing it up with her so she understands she has no right to speak like that to me again.
> 
> MyTurnYet Thanks :happydance: delighted
> 
> 
> OOH I got my Maca today at last only took about two weeks LOL,
> Ok so please forgive me but .....
> you know what my DH said to me last night!!!! so rude now :blush: I asked him was he happy and he said he was balls deep in side his wife and very happy :rofl::rofl::blush::blush:
> 
> Jaimie has your DH been taking the ginzing have you noticed a change in him my DH has more energy and he is wanting more :sex:
> 
> oh not sure if any one can advise me but I took my temp and I was roasting and it was 36.3 took it again and it was 36.7 retook it again with my second
> thermometer and it was 36.7 but I retook it 36.3 :shrug: so which would you use I think I will have to invest in a new one again!!Click to expand...


Ok... "balls deep in side his wife"..... I take it that means he's super happy to be having :sex: all the time?? that is another hysterical saying!

And I've completely hosed my responses. I was trying to ween it down to just what I wanted to respond to, but I mucked it all up!! :dohh: I've had a long day at work, so I'm too tired to fix it all!


----------



## MyTurnYet

SquirrelGirl said:


> And I've completely hosed my responses. I was trying to ween it down to just what I wanted to respond to, but I mucked it all up!! :dohh: I've had a long day at work, so I'm too tired to fix it all!

Muck it up!! :haha: I love that expression. I saw another expression on here recently that I fell in love with. "I'm feeling pants." LOVE it! Decided to test it out yesterday but DH just looked at me like Whhhaaa?? :rofl:

I love you girls and all your expressions! Totally cheered me up from my pants mood today. Did I get that right?


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> Well good news is my lump was a mad freaky cyst so nothing to worry about,

Yay! That's awesome love, glad that it was all fine. By the wall, 'balls deep' is hilarious!



honeybee28 said:


> im going to cook curry for dinner and then dh will come home and we will eat the curry, then we'll go and buy more paint (coz we ran out halfway through the bathroom) and some seed potatoes (coz im going through a grow everything in the world phase), then we will do some painting, watch glee, have a quick shag and go to sleep! lmao!!

This is a very organised and busy evening you have planned! 



MyTurnYet said:


> I love you girls and all your expressions! Totally cheered me up from my pants mood today. Did I get that right?

Yes, nice one! 'Pants' is such an English expression, you don't really hear it as much in NZ..but when I was living in London it used to crack me up.

'Sweet as' is a total NZ expression - it means 'no problem' - i.e. 'thanks for getting me that cup of tea' 'sweet as'. But whenever I said it when we were in the States everyone thought I was saying 'sweet ass'. 

Thanks for your get well wishes bbdreams!

Glad your cold is on the mend Tanikit!

Enjoy the conceive plus Nix...we used preseed for the second cycle this time round...we like it.

Hi mushmouth!


----------



## honeybee28

ha niamh, does your dh watch Inbetweeners by chance!?!?!? Balls deep is on there. DH loves some of the sayings on there. Last night i asked him if he was in the mood, he said 'spread 'em. I'll be there in 5'. lol!!!

ive used conceive plus before, used preseed for the first time last night, think i prefer it. 

yeah we say pants a lot!!! And we say 'sweet as' too, it's from sweet as a nut isnt it lucky? i say 'sweet' a lot as well.

we didnt bother with the painting last night, went to the pub for a glass of wine and dessert instead, i had warm chocolate brownie with icecream! it was delish.


----------



## LuckyD

honeybee28 said:


> ha niamh, does your dh watch Inbetweeners by chance!?!?!? Balls deep is on there. DH loves some of the sayings on there. Last night i asked him if he was in the mood, he said 'spread 'em. I'll be there in 5'. lol!!!
> 
> ive used conceive plus before, used preseed for the first time last night, think i prefer it.
> 
> yeah we say pants a lot!!! And we say 'sweet as' too, it's from sweet as a nut isnt it lucky? i say 'sweet' a lot as well.
> 
> we didnt bother with the painting last night, went to the pub for a glass of wine and dessert instead, i had warm chocolate brownie with icecream! it was delish.


yeah, I think you're right - sweet as a nut. I say 'sweet' a lot as well - didn't realise it was an English thing too! Wine and dessert sound better than painting!


----------



## Annamumof2

shhhh i'm sleeping :sleep: :p

just kidding, well me and Andy did it last night but i started to bleed? i'm CD 12 now and i started to bleed and then this morning its gone to alot of sticky CM with spotting.

i dunno what to think about that at the moment, and i wish the damn sperm will stay in me lol


----------



## soph77

love the 'balls deep' comment:haha::haha:

Feeling a bit miserable tonight :(
Got a bfn today and I know it is early but am feeling out.

I had my son's class today and they were right little shits! He was ok, bit silly in the morning but settled down, but the rest of them (actually that is not fair, half the class are angels) were pushing all of my buttons! They think I am a push over. This was me at 3:00 :wacko:


----------



## mushmouth

oh my days - balls deep! you lot are nuts!

I say pants a lot - especially lately... "how u doin mush" "feeling pretty pants to be fair!" lol

well hub and I are back to normal in the :sex: dept - didnt take us long I know :blush:- with the week we were back at it but a little gingerly, as I was so tense and convinced it was going to hurt, but its back to atleast once a nice, and last night - wooowwwweeeeee :cloud9: haha just a shame the super spermies arent allowed in for a while eh! :bunny:

hope you all have a lovely day/night/evening :)


----------



## mushmouth

9DPO is waaaaay early Soph! Chin up chicken - have a cookie ;)


----------



## Tanikit

Ah Soph - 9dpo is very early, hang in there - not too much longer. Hopefully you will get a BFP in the next few days.

Anna could be ovulation bleeding or maybe youir cervix is just soft. Shouldn't be a problem either way.

Seems like a lot of us are trying new things this month - hope all the maca and preseed and vitamins and grapefruit and whatever else we are on helps.

MY DH is feeling pressured about this ttc. We were both a bit down last night so we spent the night cuddling and chatting instead and that seemed to help. Only about 3-4 more days til I ovulate, so it seems wrong to take a break then, but hopefully it will help.


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> Ah Soph - 9dpo is very early, hang in there - not too much longer. Hopefully you will get a BFP in the next few days.
> 
> Anna could be ovulation bleeding or maybe youir cervix is just soft. Shouldn't be a problem either way.
> 
> Seems like a lot of us are trying new things this month - hope all the maca and preseed and vitamins and grapefruit and whatever else we are on helps.
> 
> MY DH is feeling pressured about this ttc. We were both a bit down last night so we spent the night cuddling and chatting instead and that seemed to help. Only about 3-4 more days til I ovulate, so it seems wrong to take a break then, but hopefully it will help.

at CD 12 of a possable 58 day cycle? or less?

i did get it right after sex


----------



## tryforbaby2

LuckyD, :rofl: Yes us Americans would definitely think you were saying we had a 'sweet ass!" ahahahhahaha :rofl: Then we wouldprobably look at you funny!!! :wacko: lmao too funny!!! 

Soph, I also took a cheapo test yesterday evening at 4pm-ish and it was negative. Too early I know, I am in the same boat as you!!! Let's not try to get down about it, :hugs: I hardly test before af is due so the bfn rejection doesn't get to me, but sometimes I feel I just have too! I have been having pains behind my belly button and off to the right side of my belly button. My boobs are different every cycle,and this cycle they have been sore since ovulation and only getting more sore as I near af. And you have alot of strength to be a teacher!!!! :flower: I can't handle that many kids and the noise would be piercing to me!!!! I hope today is a better day!!! 

Honeybee, awesome dessert!!! Yumm and wine! :thumbup:

Tanikit, that is very sweet to cuddle together. I think sometimes maybe we all let ttc get carried away (at least I think it consumes MY life - :haha:). You said the most used word formen while ttc - pressured. We want a baby so bad,we all try to follow crazy plans and regimens,and we can handle it but for some reason our men think we are nuts and obsessed (aren't we!). I hope youboth figure out how you go about TTC on comfortable grounds!! :hugs: It's tough I know! I am trying and trying to get my dh to go for his damned SA for almost 2 weeks now!!! Grrr!

Anna, tanikit's advice sounds good to me. Maybe try webmd or something if you are not sure.

Hiya :wave: Mush!! Soon, love....soon :) When that starting gate gets lifted those spermies :spermy: will be so pumped they'll probably get it on the first try!!! 

Jaimie should be back sometime today or possibly tomorrow.I miss her!!! :cry: LOL


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> LuckyD, :rofl: Yes us Americans would definitely think you were saying we had a 'sweet ass!" ahahahhahaha :rofl: Then we wouldprobably look at you funny!!! :wacko: lmao too funny!!!
> 
> Soph, I also took a cheapo test yesterday evening at 4pm-ish and it was negative. Too early I know, I am in the same boat as you!!! Let's not try to get down about it, :hugs: I hardly test before af is due so the bfn rejection doesn't get to me, but sometimes I feel I just have too! I have been having pains behind my belly button and off to the right side of my belly button. My boobs are different every cycle,and this cycle they have been sore since ovulation and only getting more sore as I near af. And you have alot of strength to be a teacher!!!! :flower: I can't handle that many kids and the noise would be piercing to me!!!! I hope today is a better day!!!
> 
> Honeybee, awesome dessert!!! Yumm and wine! :thumbup:
> 
> Tanikit, that is very sweet to cuddle together. I think sometimes maybe we all let ttc get carried away (at least I think it consumes MY life - :haha:). You said the most used word formen while ttc - pressured. We want a baby so bad,we all try to follow crazy plans and regimens,and we can handle it but for some reason our men think we are nuts and obsessed (aren't we!). I hope youboth figure out how you go about TTC on comfortable grounds!! :hugs: It's tough I know! I am trying and trying to get my dh to go for his damned SA for almost 2 weeks now!!! Grrr!
> 
> Anna, tanikit's advice sounds good to me. Maybe try webmd or something if you are not sure.
> 
> Hiya :wave: Mush!! Soon, love....soon :) When that starting gate gets lifted those spermies :spermy: will be so pumped they'll probably get it on the first try!!!
> 
> Jaimie should be back sometime today or possibly tomorrow.I miss her!!! :cry: LOL

sorry hun whats webmd?


----------



## mushmouth

Tryfor - don't say that - hubby is already convinced he has ACTUAL super sperm :|


----------



## honeybee28

helloooooooooo

urgh my day at work was grim so glad it's over, and im going to see my friend tonight yey.

so this morning, i had ewcm. i was so excited, yessss i thought, the epo and grapefruit are doing their jobs. but then a bit later on today, when i wiped, there was this big jelly glob of goo!! Like ewcm but thicker and more jelly like. so weird. i have had it before at this point in my cycle, but what the heck is it!? anyone else have it?!

julia and soph PUT DOWN the hpts. way too early (i know should take my own advice, i tested at 6dpo last cycle lol)

hey mush!! ha your dh is funny, SUPER SPEEEERRRRM!

Hey everyone else!!xx


----------



## mushmouth

Hey hey Honey- I've had the big snotty glob before, and was told it's just your bits flushing out the system!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Mush.... :rofl:

Honeybee, has your monitor peaked yet? I am so excited to see how you like it! I want to order one so bad but I dont want to order incase I am pregnant!!

Anna, webmd is a website you can enter your symptoms and they give you 'possible' reasons for it. its webmd . com

I am so annoyed because I have been having funny feelings on the right side of my belly button since this morning and I still have it now! I think I am going to buy a good test either tonight or tomorrow. Sounds crazy,and I don't want to get my hopes up, but I feel like I could be pregnant right now. And if not, what can I do?....lol Then I start my clomid, and other treatment anyway.

How is everyone?


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Mush.... :rofl:
> 
> Honeybee, has your monitor peaked yet? I am so excited to see how you like it! I want to order one so bad but I dont want to order incase I am pregnant!!
> 
> Anna, webmd is a website you can enter your symptoms and they give you 'possible' reasons for it. its webmd . com
> 
> I am so annoyed because I have been having funny feelings on the right side of my belly button since this morning and I still have it now! I think I am going to buy a good test either tonight or tomorrow. Sounds crazy,and I don't want to get my hopes up, but I feel like I could be pregnant right now. And if not, what can I do?....lol Then I start my clomid, and other treatment anyway.
> 
> How is everyone?

only thing i have is bleeding thats it no pains or anything


----------



## bbdreams

tryforbaby2 said:


> Mush.... :rofl:
> 
> Honeybee, has your monitor peaked yet? I am so excited to see how you like it! I want to order one so bad but I dont want to order incase I am pregnant!!
> 
> Anna, webmd is a website you can enter your symptoms and they give you 'possible' reasons for it. its webmd . com
> 
> I am so annoyed because I have been having funny feelings on the right side of my belly button since this morning and I still have it now! I think I am going to buy a good test either tonight or tomorrow. Sounds crazy,and I don't want to get my hopes up, but I feel like I could be pregnant right now. And if not, what can I do?....lol Then I start my clomid, and other treatment anyway.
> 
> How is everyone?

Tryfor: I have been using the cbfm for the last three cycles and I really like it, but I can't say that it is so much better than regualr opks... because with my opks I could see a fade in patter, which would have been my highs, and then a couple days of pos, which would have been my peak days, but it is convenient that I don't have to analyze the two lines with my own eyes. Even tho I am not supposed to I still analyze the sticks from the cbfm tho! 
I also feel like I could be pregnant right now, but I hate to get my hopes up. Everything has just been so different this cycle. I have had sore nips since a couple days after o, lots of lotiony cm, and my cp is high and closed... but I know it is way too early for me to be getting so excited! So, I am just waiting for someone to smack me down off of my cloud and say "hey, quit ssing!"
I am struggling with tthf this cycle because it is my 3rd cycle of clomid, and I don't know where I go from here...


----------



## Nixilix

sore nips = good!!!! i had that the month of my bfp (although mc) and i never get sore nips!!! fx for you! test test test!


----------



## bbdreams

Nixilix said:


> sore nips = good!!!! i had that the month of my bfp (although mc) and i never get sore nips!!! fx for you! test test test!

Nixilix: I have thought a lot about testing, but I am trying to resist the urge... I get so tired of seeing that one pink line. Speaking of which I was destroyed a couple cycles ago because af arrived and I got in my car and there was a song on the radio that the lyrics were "sittin here waitin on two pink lines..." How ironic? It broke my heart, too, tho, but I have heard it a couple times since then and I try to take it with a grain of salt now, but I prolly won't be able to resist the urge to test very long...so you should probably plan on me caving in somewhere around Friday. :winkwink:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

*I have missed you ladies SOOOOOOO much!*

I thought about you the entire time I was away and wondered how y'all were getting along. We had such a great time, I'll post a few pics in a bit. The country we drove through was just stunning, and Salt Lake City is gorgeous - surrounded by snow capped mountains and just hitting spring so everything was in bloom.

I managed not to get abducted by polygamists :happydance: The wedding was super sweet, just a small affair at the bride's parents' home. My DH's best man, Nick, was the one that got hitched. One of his friends got arrested for SODOMY the night before! It was quite the topic of conversation. Although it isn't as crazy as it sounds - he was just having sex in a park :haha: But in Salt Lake that qualifies as sodomy. So we just had the best time with sodomy jokes all weekend - it was a hoot. He had a great sense of humor so it was all good.

Ok, is everyone ready for the world's longest response?

*Julie*  You tugged at my heart strings when you wrote that you missed me! I was also heart broked when I read what your sister has been up to. Im glad you feel like you can put some distance between the two of you. That really sounds like the best course of action  she is definitely jealous of you and just trying to upset you to make herself feel better. I dont know if it was Tanikit or Niamh that said it but she obviously has self-esteem issues. I know how you feel, I wish I could be closer to my sister too. And I feel badly that I got more positive attention from my Mom than my sister did. I know you both had a really rough childhood and Im sure there is a part of you that wants to make that better for her. But there is still only so much you can put up with, and youve done more than most would to try and help her out. The only way shell learn how to properly relate with people is if they dont give her what she is seeking with behavior like that  attention. Can you block her texts?

*Soph*  that was a pretty sick story about your Aunt! And a crazy funny one about your waitress friend. I used to have a wrap around skirt that I loved until I wore it on a windy day.
Too funny about your DH saying muff temps! When you want to get some BDing in you should tell him you are having a muff fever
Aw hon, Im sorry those BFNs got you down. It is definitely way too early for you though dear so there is still a chance.

*Emily and Niamh*  on our way back home yesterday we passed the Ikea just south of Phoenix  it is the only one in Arizona. My husband held his hand over my eyes trying to distract me from it and kept telling me it probably wasnt open. It was pretty funny!

*Emily*  thanks so much for posting the encouraging story about your friend getting lucky on her 12th cycle. It was really sweet to see that on my first day back on bnb. Totally died laughing at the super sperm pic  we all need some of those!! :spermy: BTW - I have several friends that keep chickens and absolutely love it.

*Niamh*  Im so sorry your friend said that. That was pretty rude. That is a very typical argument here in the states  folks get all riled up over welfare / the dole. I just dont think people put themselves in other peoples shoes before they open their mouths. So glad your lump was just a mad freaky cyst :thumbup: Now I have TWO new fav sayings  muff temps and balls deep happy!

*Amy*  that is a fantastic BD schedule, dont fuss over that. Id be quite proud if I were you! I really hope you are feeling better. LOVE your embarassing story  that is a scene from one of those nightmares about being naked in public! Except you lived it  nice! At least you were in a foreign country! Got my FXd about your job interview  so glad to hear youve got another one lined up. That is sweet ass! :rofl:

Tanikit  just a couple of more days till ov, eh? How are you feeling about the times youve been able to BD? Hope you arent stressing about it too much and just taking super good care of yourself.

Moondance  so glad you got a nice weekend with your BF and the horses.

Squirrel  thank GOD I am working from home today  you made the water I was drinking come out of my nose with that singlet picture! Hope those werent fraternity guys you hung out with in college :bodyb: Hope your live day went smoothly  I have loads of programmer pals. I call them code monkeys. Have you ever heard that song?

MyTurn  awesome story! Thanks for sharing : )

Nixilix  hope you like the conceive plus and that it does the trick for you!

My goodness - I forget all that gals that are sick because there were so many :nope: But I hope y'all feel better REALLY soon!

So Julie, Niamh, and I are in the 1ww - is there anyone else? I wonder how Mimi is doing?


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> Got a bfn today and I know it is early but am feeling out.

Hey sweets, 6dpo is still super early. I know how you feel - am thinking this isn't my month either - but I don't know how much attention we should pay to these 'feelings'. Look at mamaxm - she had quit BnB and then got her BFP! xx



tryforbaby2 said:


> LuckyD, :rofl: Yes us Americans would definitely think you were saying we had a 'sweet ass!" ahahahhahaha :rofl: Then we wouldprobably look at you funny!!! :wacko: lmao too funny!!!

Yes, that is exactly what happened! You got lots of symptoms lady...hope that your test gives you a good result! Am hanging out for you to get a BFP...



honeybee28 said:


> helloooooooooo
> 
> urgh my day at work was grim so glad it's over, and im going to see my friend tonight yey.
> 
> so this morning, i had ewcm. i was so excited, yessss i thought, the epo and grapefruit are doing their jobs. but then a bit later on today, when i wiped, there was this big jelly glob of goo!! Like ewcm but thicker and more jelly like. so weird. i have had it before at this point in my cycle, but what the heck is it!? anyone else have it?!

Sorry you had a crappy day...that's no fun. I have had that before too, this time I had it right before or during O. Don't know what it means! But I think it's normal.



bbdreams said:


> I also feel like I could be pregnant right now, but I hate to get my hopes up. Everything has just been so different this cycle. I have had sore nips since a couple days after o, lots of lotiony cm, and my cp is high and closed... but I know it is way too early for me to be getting so excited! So, I am just waiting for someone to smack me down off of my cloud and say "hey, quit ssing!"
> I am struggling with tthf this cycle because it is my 3rd cycle of clomid, and I don't know where I go from here...

The fact that things have been so different for you could be a really good thing...I so hope it is xxx fingers crossed for you :hugs::hugs:


Jaimie - wow, nice work on the huge response! Glad that the weekend went well. Can't believe you can be arrested for sodomy for having sex in a park! That's kind of strange. Wouldn't it just be indecent exposure or something? Nice to have you back :hugs:


Nooooooo symptoms for me at all yet. Which is good. I have a feeling that this isn't my month. And for some reason I feel ok with that. I don't know why, but it feels better to feel this, so I am just going with it!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

honeybee28 said:


> ha niamh, does your dh watch Inbetweeners by chance!?!?!? Balls deep is on there. DH loves some of the sayings on there. Last night i asked him if he was in the mood, he said 'spread 'em. I'll be there in 5'. lol!!!

:rofl: That is soo hysterical honeybee!!!! Good thing our OHs have a good sense of humor (most of the time, at least!)




Jaimie2Eyes said:


> *I have missed you ladies SOOOOOOO much!*
> 
> I managed not to get abducted by polygamists :happydance: The wedding was super sweet, just a small affair at the bride's parents' home. My DH's best man, Nick, was the one that got hitched. One of his friends got arrested for SODOMY the night before! It was quite the topic of conversation. Although it isn't as crazy as it sounds - he was just having sex in a park :haha: But in Salt Lake that qualifies as sodomy. So we just had the best time with sodomy jokes all weekend - it was a hoot. He had a great sense of humor so it was all good.
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel  thank GOD I am working from home today  you made the water I was drinking come out of my nose with that singlet picture! Hope those werent fraternity guys you hung out with in college :bodyb: Hope your live day went smoothly  I have loads of programmer pals. I call them code monkeys. Have you ever heard that song?
> 
> 
> So Julie, Niamh, and I are in the 1ww - is there anyone else? I wonder how Mimi is doing?


Good to have you back, Jaimie!!!

Hahahaha, no, just a picture I found on the internet! And.. I don't know if I've heard that song... guess I'll have to look for it!

BTW, you made me gasp out loud that someone was arrested for sodomy! I mean, wow, craziness! Then I continued reading and it made more sense. Good story for that guy to tell for a long time to come! Was the woman charged with anything, or just the guy?

I'm about a day away from the 1WW. Been doing well not SS, but today it started to creep back in. But it's all stuff that happened last month too, so either I never noticed this stuff before, or my mind is enjoying playing a lot of tricks! :shrug:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Squirrel - here is a link to a page that you can download the song from. Just click on the red writing that says "code monkey": https://www.jonathancoulton.com/2006/04/14/thing-a-week-29-code-monkey/

Woa, lots of us in the 1ww! Hold steady gals...

I had a very exciting temp dip on 7 DPO but I've been trying not to get my hopes up. Funny how I wished for an implantation dip and got one! Had a huge drop today though which made me sad. Also been feeling emotional so it seems like AF is on her way. I have had a new symptom - my lower back has been sore for a few days now. But that is another one of those early preggers / AF mixed up symptoms - could go either way.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Code Monkey like Fritos! Cute song!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> *I have missed you ladies SOOOOOOO much!*
> 
> 
> 
> I managed not to get abducted by polygamists :happydance: The wedding was super sweet, just a small affair at the bride's parents' home. My DH's best man, Nick, was the one that got hitched. One of his friends got arrested for SODOMY the night before! It was quite the topic of conversation. Although it isn't as crazy as it sounds - he was just having sex in a park :haha: But in Salt Lake that qualifies as sodomy. So we just had the best time with sodomy jokes all weekend - it was a hoot. He had a great sense of humor so it was all good.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: A lot of the people I work with are based out of Salt Lake and I'm supposed to go out there for a meeting over the summer. You know now all I'm going to think about is sodomy and polygamy!! :haha: Seriously, though, most of my co-workers are younger than or around the same age I am (I'm 32) and already have 5 or 6 kids...I guess because they started so young! Super nice people, though.


----------



## tryforbaby2

bbdreams said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Mush.... :rofl:
> 
> Honeybee, has your monitor peaked yet? I am so excited to see how you like it! I want to order one so bad but I dont want to order incase I am pregnant!!
> 
> Anna, webmd is a website you can enter your symptoms and they give you 'possible' reasons for it. its webmd . com
> 
> I am so annoyed because I have been having funny feelings on the right side of my belly button since this morning and I still have it now! I think I am going to buy a good test either tonight or tomorrow. Sounds crazy,and I don't want to get my hopes up, but I feel like I could be pregnant right now. And if not, what can I do?....lol Then I start my clomid, and other treatment anyway.
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Tryfor: I have been using the cbfm for the last three cycles and I really like it, but I can't say that it is so much better than regualr opks... because with my opks I could see a fade in patter, which would have been my highs, and then a couple days of pos, which would have been my peak days, but it is convenient that I don't have to analyze the two lines with my own eyes. Even tho I am not supposed to I still analyze the sticks from the cbfm tho!
> I also feel like I could be pregnant right now, but I hate to get my hopes up. Everything has just been so different this cycle. I have had sore nips since a couple days after o, lots of lotiony cm, and my cp is high and closed... but I know it is way too early for me to be getting so excited! So, I am just waiting for someone to smack me down off of my cloud and say "hey, quit ssing!"
> I am struggling with tthf this cycle because it is my 3rd cycle of clomid, and I don't know where I go from here...Click to expand...

How long have you been TTC? Have you noticed any differences in your body while on clomid? Sorry for the questions! I'm starting clomid with my next period! Your symptoms sounds much better than mine!!! Fingers crossed!!! 




Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hey Squirrel - here is a link to a page that you can download the song from. Just click on the red writing that says "code monkey": https://www.jonathancoulton.com/2006/04/14/thing-a-week-29-code-monkey/
> 
> Woa, lots of us in the 1ww! Hold steady gals...
> 
> I had a very exciting temp dip on 7 DPO but I've been trying not to get my hopes up. Funny how I wished for an implantation dip and got one! Had a huge drop today though which made me sad. Also been feeling emotional so it seems like AF is on her way. I have had a new symptom - my lower back has been sore for a few days now. But that is another one of those early preggers / AF mixed up symptoms - could go either way.

I missed you sooooo much!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I have heard some people had a drop in temp right around the time af was due and they still wound up with a bfp. Jaimie, I am rooting for you love! :cloud9:

Call me crazy but I took a dollar store test yesterday and an equate test today both with late afternoon/evening pee; I swear I see a faint almost invisible (non-existent) line on both but also I know you can see the antibody strips on tests. Don't know if its a start of something special or me looking at the antibody strip. :shrug: So now I am crazy and will buy quite a few dollar store one's tomorrow and see if it's my eyes and heart, hoping and wishing for lines. I really don't think anything is really there but I can't help but to tilt and turn to try and "make" a line, ya know? I feel like drawing a line on the test to make myself feel better for a minute! :rofl: I thought I wasn't going to do this to myself!


----------



## bbdreams

tryforbaby2 said:


> How long have you been TTC? Have you noticed any differences in your body while on clomid? Sorry for the questions! I'm starting clomid with my next period! Your symptoms sounds much better than mine!!! Fingers crossed!!!

I have been ttc five months after one year of ntnp. YES!! I have noticed differences, and they suck, but my periods are all messed up, so I am hoping the clomid fixes them! Ask all the questions you want hun! I'll answer anything I can! I get really moody with the clomid, sensitive (could cry at the drop of a hat), really sore heavy bb's (not just nips) about a week before af. Also, I get hot flashes, and the worst is insomnia! I know it sounds horrible, but it really isn't as bad as it sounds, but my advice is not to google clomid. If you have specific questions as your dr or others on here. NOT google! My first cycle on the clomid wasn't bad at all in fact I didn't really have much for symptoms with it, and not too many the second cycle, this cycle was the worst... except the insomnia was terrible the second cycle, but not so bad the third cycle, but the really bad symptoms dissappear after o. Sorry if I have confused you... I am half asleep after just setting through an hour and a half long online class.:sleep: and walking around my classroom 500 times this morning while my students took there big state test today. :wacko:


----------



## Moondance

How is everyone doing?

I haven't been paying much attention to the thread... Probably won't until next cycle either, as I'm due to ovulate this coming Sunday, but no way for DP and I to be together this cycle, so we're taking a break for the month this cycle... I've not been temping anyway, but will temp starting Thursday just to confirm the ovulation thing with the temp rise...
How sucky. I am going to have AF on my birthday! Waaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!


But I have given myself an awesome cute birthday present... I put some fertile eggs under my clucky hen Cosette, so on my birthday I'll have some brand new baby chicks. YAY for forethought and getting self presents that don't cost anything, LOL!!!


Have made my way through the entire Series 1 of Glee, and am now working my way through the entirely of Season 1 of True Blood.
Don't quite see what Sookie see's in the vampire guy, he ain't really so hot or anything.
And their weird vampire teeth make me laugh.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hey Squirrel - here is a link to a page that you can download the song from. Just click on the red writing that says "code monkey": https://www.jonathancoulton.com/2006/04/14/thing-a-week-29-code-monkey/
> 
> Woa, lots of us in the 1ww! Hold steady gals...
> 
> I had a very exciting temp dip on 7 DPO but I've been trying not to get my hopes up. Funny how I wished for an implantation dip and got one! Had a huge drop today though which made me sad. Also been feeling emotional so it seems like AF is on her way. I have had a new symptom - my lower back has been sore for a few days now. But that is another one of those early preggers / AF mixed up symptoms - could go either way.

I had something similar 10dpo but temps still low and down to 36.4 I'm blaming every thing for it, baby waking me up, my DS coming in and waking me up and instead of taking my temp I tried to go back to sleep then thought crap I'm awake take the dam thing. BOO HOO but with that temp this morning it says AF on the way but I don't know my head wont believe it my head says no wrong AF is not on the way. OK its official I have officially gone gaga and lost the plot:wacko:

Oh and I missed you so much too:hugs: glad you have a great time :happydance:


Honeybee meant to say yesterday I got such a giggle from what your DH said :haha: men eh :haha:

Tryfor ohhhhh how exciting test again and show pictures FX this is it :hugs::hugs: I have been looking at charts on FF and there are some were the temps were low and then go back up as well! who knows :shrug:


Moondance love trueblood reading the books they are very good, see can you get Spartacus Blood and Sand just finished watching that, good eye candy in it :winkwink::flower:

right I'm off to hide for the day and hope AF is not making an appearance I fear I have gotten my hopes up to much :cry:


----------



## honeybee28

JAIMIEEEE!!! We missed you, glad you're back. so you didnt get to go to ikea?! shame, it's amazing. 

moon how many chickens do you have? im thinking about getting them, ive chosen the hen house i want. i just need to get on and sort it all out.

wow a lot of you are SS huh?!!? fx for you all, realllllllly hope this is your cycle. im so excited/nervous for you all, it's almost like im testing myself lol!!!

julia, nope still no peak as of this morning. i have two more days til he goes. but i have heard that not everyone gets a peak on the first month, so i should back it up with opks really, but ive only got 2 digis left, and im rubbish at the cheap ones coz i drink so much water all day. oooooh yey get a good test, fx for you!!! 

gotta go to work, catch up properly later.xxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

well last night we had sex again and this time i had alittle pool of blood and andy was covered in it and it was red this morning its now brown wtf?


----------



## Tanikit

Anna have you been to a doctor about things cause maybe it would be a good idea now - that isn't something I would leave. Hope it is nothing bad, but really rather get checked out.

Fx for all of you SS in the 1ww - really hoping to see a BFP soon (and plenty more to follow)

Celtic your temps still look good and above coverline.

Well went to see a gynae today and he was nice and explained things well. I am about to ovulate based on the scan - had a large follicle on my left ovary and only small ones on the right and my uterine lining is thick so that was all fine. He suggested that I go on a special vitamin combination and DH too and also that DH take DHEA (need to get a prescription for that) and that we try for 3-4 more cycles and then go back at which time he would either refer to a fertility specialist or I could just go on clomid. I'm hoping to get a BFP before then. Oh yes and he said: stop temping and just forget about ttc - don't think that will happen though. I also did get bloods taken for all the important hormones (a basic infertility blood panel) but will only get the results in a few days I think - he was worried about prolactin problems, except with the fact that I am ovulating that seems unlikely. At least there is some sort of a plan and I feel better about things.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Anna I agree with Tanikit you really need to get that checked out does not seem right. hope you are ok:flower:

Tanikit, Glad it was a positive out come I doubt you have a problem with prolactin esp if your ovulating and your cycles are regular. but great you have a plan and things you can do and I would say you will have your BFP before that.:hugs:
No sign of AF and I don't have the normal symptoms I would have if she was arriving today so very weird to be honest. see what happens I guess, I have two IC sitting upstairs might try one tomorrow if she does not arrive.


----------



## Moondance

honeybee28 said:


> moon how many chickens do you have? im thinking about getting them, ive chosen the hen house i want. i just need to get on and sort it all out.


I have 14 hens --- because they are all pets more so than for eggs, they all have names, they are all different breeds too.
I have Pekin Bantam, Silky X, Isa Browns, Isa Brown X, Sizzles, Frizzles and a Sussex. 

HENS:
Cosette -- pure Pekin Bantam
Bergundy -- pure Isa Brown
Trouble -- pure Isa Brown
Flower -- Silky X 
Sarah -- Sizzle (that is a Frizzled Silky, they have all the visible aspects of a Silky, including the little fluffy Afro, but they have the frizzled feathers)
Hobbit -- Pekin Bantam X Frizzled Bantam (offspring of Cosette and Jareth), carrier of the Frizzle gene
Snowy -- inbred, offspring of Hobbit and Jareth, visible Frizzle
Cara -- Sizzle X Frizzle, visible frizzle (offspring of Sarah and Jareth)
Silver -- Silky X x Frizzle, visible Silky (offspring of Flower and Jareth)
Dawn -- Silky X x Frizzle, visible Silky (offspring of Flower and Jareth)
Evie -- pure Isa Brown
Big Red -- pure Isa Brown 
Soosie -- pure Sussex
Molly -- Isa Brown X something unknown?? 


Roosters 
Jareth -- Frizzled Pekin Bantam
Sante -- show quality Chinese Silky
Goldenboy -- Pekin Bantam X Frizzled Pekin (offspring of Jareth and Honey (who died), carrier of the Frizzle gene
Yarraman -- Pekin Bantam X Frizzled Pekin (offspring of Jareth and Honey, brother to Goldenboy), carrier of the Frizzle gene


With chickens, if you want layers, Isa Browns or Rhode Island Reds or Leghorns are really fabulous for egg production. Sussex grow to be pretty big, but lay nice big fat eggs. Silkies and Bantams I've noticed have a tendency to go broody quite a lot, mine spend half the time sitting on nests instead of laying, because once they go broody, they tend to stop egg production until they stop nesting.

A lot of people don't know about Frizzles, they are totally gorgeous little things, they look really fluffy, Silkies are gorgeous and fluffy and people adore them, but I love Frizzles ten times more, they have feathers that curl over backwards... I'll attach a pic of my Jareth (I reckon he's the best looking rooster EVER, but I'm biased, LOL)



So this hen house you were thinking of... whats it like? I mean, my chickens basically have a building which is 8 feet by 8 feet, with an open front, perches inside, with nesting boxes... and behind the henhouse is what is actually a rabbit cage/hutch, thats raised off the ground. One side stays open, and there is another closed "house" section that also has nesting material inside, underneath of that is more nesting boxes, and on top of the hutch is some tin that sticks out about 3 feet so no rain can get inside.
They have their own yard which is approximately 30 feet long and 20 feet wide, it has big shady palm trees and colorbond fencing. One section at the back dips down about 3 feet and has this weird planty weed growing there, which provides a nice hiding place for the chickens when they feel scared as its too mixed up and tangled for bigger creatures to get in there with them, and one whole corner about five feet by five feet is really soft, dusty dirt in the shade, where they like to have dust baths. In another corner is another soft dusty section thats always in the sun, so they can have dust baths there too. 
Once a week I rake it out and get a shovel into the ground to turn it over a bit so it helps them dig up worms and bugs and things. And every Sunday I clean the old nesting material out of the nest boxes that has poop on it and give them fresh stuff. All the poo goes into a big compost bin, along with old bits of vegetable that the chickens didn't eat.
They get fresh water every 2nd day and they get fed grain mix (a brand called Red Hen) every afternoon and in the morning, their meal is veges and fruit (our local Fruit and Veg dealer saves us big boxes of scraps that they're throwing away, so its pretty random, but always plenty of cabbage leaves and lettuce leaves which provides the chickens with their necesary greens). They absolutely adore sweet things, or things with seeds, like pumpkins, rockmelons, watermelons. 
And Flower absolutely adores pineapple. They all have their favourite little tidbit that they like... 


Hmmm, I think I OVER answered your question, LOL. Is it obvious I love my chickens???
I've noticed while having them that they all have their own unique little personalities and quirks, likes and dislikes. They each have their little group of friends and enemies.
Like, Cosette is Alpha Hen, the Matriarch. Jareth is Alpha Rooster. But Cosette holds all the power. If Jareth eyes off another hen and wants to mate with her, Cosette beats the crap out of the other hen AND Jareth!!! She doesn't like her man cheating!
Molly's best friend is Cosette, whenever Cosette goes clucky, Molly goes clucky with her and they share the same nest together and raise each others kids and share the eggs. Usually the eggs they're sitting on are random and belong to whichever random chicken, so the offspring may not necessarily be out of whoever sat on the eggs, but Molly and Cosette together sat on the eggs of Yarraman, Goldenboy, Silver and Dawn (there were 2 others, but they didn't survive as little chicks, they were taken by bush rats as tiny chicks).
Trouble is so named Trouble because she is a flipping trouble maker, and a real beatch.... and she's best friends with Bergundy, who is a real sweety.
Goldenboy is in love with Hobbit, he thinks she's a bit of alright, they are frequently found canoodling in the rabbit hutch together, snuggled together in the dark.
When you clean out the nest boxes and put fresh stuff in? Jareth the Alpha Male has to go inside each and every box and whilst in there, makes funny little clucking sounds, almost as though he's assessing the condition of the nest box before his women are allowed inside. If its not right, he fixes it.
When the hens get fed, Jareth won't eat until the hens have eaten and if he finds a piece of food, he clucks to them, in this very specific way to indicate that he's found food and he calls the hens to come and eat it (very gentlemanly of him).

I lead a very boring life when I'm at home, so I've spent a lot of time watching and observing and sussing out my chickens strange little foibles and habits and things. They're actually quite entertaining in their own weird way....

I'll go away and hide now I've proven I'm a total dork!
 



Attached Files:







BNB--JARETH.jpg
File size: 217.1 KB
Views: 0









BNB--CHICKENS.jpg
File size: 270.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Ejay

Hi everyone

haven't posted in a couple of days.

Had a bit of a rough time with my Mare who is away at stud. I was away at the weekend so left her for the stud to check (she is running out with the stallion and other mares) She was in season middle of last week and had been covered. On monday night I went to see her and found her in a terrible state. She was covered in cuts and had a couple of really deep ones on her back legs, her legs were swollen and she had two patches of raw and bloody skin on both her sides. The vet seems to think this was caused by the stallion.

The vet came out Monday night and I took her into the veterinary hospital on Tuesday. They have cleaned her up and down a thorough examination and thankfully there doesn't appear to be any permanent damage. She does have two large oedemas under her tummy.

I have been so worried about her, it's going to be a slow recovery but she should be ok.


----------



## Moondance

Ejay said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> haven't posted in a couple of days.
> 
> Had a bit of a rough time with my Mare who is away at stud. I was away at the weekend so left her for the stud to check (she is running out with the stallion and other mares) She was in season middle of last week and had been covered. On monday night I went to see her and found her in a terrible state. She was covered in cuts and had a couple of really deep ones on her back legs, her legs were swollen and she had two patches of raw and bloody skin on both her sides. The vet seems to think this was caused by the stallion.
> 
> The vet came out Monday night and I took her into the veterinary hospital on Tuesday. They have cleaned her up and down a thorough examination and thankfully there doesn't appear to be any permanent damage. She does have two large oedemas under her tummy.
> 
> I have been so worried about her, it's going to be a slow recovery but she should be ok.


I think if that happened to a horse of mine, whilst in the care of the stud, I'd be absolute ropable!!! Aren't they supposed to care for the mare whilst she's being covered by one of their stallions?
My partner is really lucky, he has three stallions currently on his property, only one is actually mated with regularly, Hitchenbrook, and he doesn't tend to carry on and be horrid to the girls. I have seen some stallions kick and bite, taking chunks out of the mare they're covering and it makes me wonder why someone would breed such an aggressive animal...

Did the stud owners say anything about it Ejay?


----------



## Ejay

No I asked them if anyone saw anything and no one did.

She was definitely out of season Monday and probably sunday. The only thing I can think is that the stallion was harrasing her as she was comming out of season. But I would have though someone would have seen something.

I know this stallion, he is normally very docile and runs out with mares all the time (which is why I chose him) I just don't understand it all.


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> Anna have you been to a doctor about things cause maybe it would be a good idea now - that isn't something I would leave. Hope it is nothing bad, but really rather get checked out.
> 
> Fx for all of you SS in the 1ww - really hoping to see a BFP soon (and plenty more to follow)
> 
> Celtic your temps still look good and above coverline.
> 
> Well went to see a gynae today and he was nice and explained things well. I am about to ovulate based on the scan - had a large follicle on my left ovary and only small ones on the right and my uterine lining is thick so that was all fine. He suggested that I go on a special vitamin combination and DH too and also that DH take DHEA (need to get a prescription for that) and that we try for 3-4 more cycles and then go back at which time he would either refer to a fertility specialist or I could just go on clomid. I'm hoping to get a BFP before then. Oh yes and he said: stop temping and just forget about ttc - don't think that will happen though. I also did get bloods taken for all the important hormones (a basic infertility blood panel) but will only get the results in a few days I think - he was worried about prolactin problems, except with the fact that I am ovulating that seems unlikely. At least there is some sort of a plan and I feel better about things.

well the bleeding seems to of stopped....


----------



## Moondance

Annamumof2 said:


> well the bleeding seems to of stopped....

I'd get checked anyway. I mean, if your man was covered in gore, its not normal. And could be something not good.
I would make no excuses on that one. Doctors missy! And pronto!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tanikit said:


> Anna have you been to a doctor about things cause maybe it would be a good idea now - that isn't something I would leave. Hope it is nothing bad, but really rather get checked out.
> 
> Fx for all of you SS in the 1ww - really hoping to see a BFP soon (and plenty more to follow)
> 
> Celtic your temps still look good and above coverline.
> 
> Well went to see a gynae today and he was nice and explained things well. I am about to ovulate based on the scan - had a large follicle on my left ovary and only small ones on the right and my uterine lining is thick so that was all fine. He suggested that I go on a special vitamin combination and DH too and also that DH take DHEA (need to get a prescription for that) and that we try for 3-4 more cycles and then go back at which time he would either refer to a fertility specialist or I could just go on clomid. I'm hoping to get a BFP before then. Oh yes and he said: stop temping and just forget about ttc - don't think that will happen though. I also did get bloods taken for all the important hormones (a basic infertility blood panel) but will only get the results in a few days I think - he was worried about prolactin problems, except with the fact that I am ovulating that seems unlikely. At least there is some sort of a plan and I feel better about things.

Tanikit :hugs: I amso happy your RE appt went very well!!! Yay!! :thumbup: And they all say different things (try not to stress, blah blah blah)mine didn't luckily, otherwise I wouldv'e jumped over the table and clobbered him to bits! :rofl: No, I really wouldn't have, I am too nice! I would definitely be getting busy today, tomorrow, and the next day!!! 



Ejay said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> haven't posted in a couple of days.
> 
> Had a bit of a rough time with my Mare who is away at stud. I was away at the weekend so left her for the stud to check (she is running out with the stallion and other mares) She was in season middle of last week and had been covered. On monday night I went to see her and found her in a terrible state. She was covered in cuts and had a couple of really deep ones on her back legs, her legs were swollen and she had two patches of raw and bloody skin on both her sides. The vet seems to think this was caused by the stallion.
> 
> The vet came out Monday night and I took her into the veterinary hospital on Tuesday. They have cleaned her up and down a thorough examination and thankfully there doesn't appear to be any permanent damage. She does have two large oedemas under her tummy.
> 
> I have been so worried about her, it's going to be a slow recovery but she should be ok.

I hope she feels better doll! I am not much of an animal conversationalist but nothing should be in pain! :flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Moondance, Hiya sweets!!! :wave: How have you been? I see you trulylove your chickens/hens!!!! Very knowledgeable!!! Sucks that this cycle is a no-go for you but fingers crossed for the next!!! ;)

Anna, I am afraid I am all out of advice and idea's :shrug: Why don't you google your symptoms or buy a fertility book? I have like 3 books and I use the internet as my cushion!!! How are the kiddos? Great I am sure!!! :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Well ladies, I am a complete boob! Ever since I think I may have seen a sliver of a line on a test the other day, I have been utterly obsessed. I stare at it all day every day! I took an $ store one on monday and I swear I see a line no thicker than one strand of hair and it's either gray or light purple. Then yesterday I took an equate +/- test and I swear I see a very faint line also no thicker than a strand of hair (test nearly evaped all the way over night = disappeared but I swear I still see a little line). This morning I didn't have any tests so I pee'd in a paper cup, put it on the side and waited until the dollar store opened. I ran to the store 2 hours after I pee'd and then came home tested with my cold fmu and then pee'd my smu and tested with two at the same time. I swear I see a light pink shadow where the antibody strip is! :shrug: BUT! This really isn't it, is it? I am going insane! :wacko: I want to take some pics but I think my DH has the good camera for work. Grrr!I am obsessed! I can't take my ming off them! I am carrying them around with me everywhere, staring and tilting them every which way. Then I notice the antibody strip and I wonder if thats what I have been staring at!!! Please help me!!!

I don't know if I should laugh or cry. Be excited or sad. Be nuts or sane!

I have 3 more dollar tests!!! :test:

P.S. None of those tests are for early testing. They both say day of missed period or later.....

Please Please Please..........

I know I'll shut up now. I am getting excited over nothing I'm sure.


----------



## Moondance

tryforbaby2 said:


> Well ladies, I am a complete boob! Ever since I think I may have seen a sliver of a line on a test the other day, I have been utterly obsessed. I stare at it all day every day! I took an $ store one on monday and I swear I see a line no thicker than one strand of hair and it's either gray or light purple. Then yesterday I took an equate +/- test and I swear I see a very faint line also no thicker than a strand of hair (test nearly evaped all the way over night = disappeared but I swear I still see a little line). This morning I didn't have any tests so I pee'd in a paper cup, put it on the side and waited until the dollar store opened. I ran to the store 2 hours after I pee'd and then came home tested with my cold fmu and then pee'd my smu and tested with two at the same time. I swear I see a light pink shadow where the antibody strip is! :shrug: BUT! This really isn't it, is it? I am going insane! :wacko: I want to take some pics but I think my DH has the good camera for work. Grrr!I am obsessed! I can't take my ming off them! I am carrying them around with me everywhere, staring and tilting them every which way. Then I notice the antibody strip and I wonder if thats what I have been staring at!!! Please help me!!!
> 
> I don't know if I should laugh or cry. Be excited or sad. Be nuts or sane!
> 
> I have 3 more dollar tests!!! :test:
> 
> P.S. None of those tests are for early testing. They both say day of missed period or later.....
> 
> Please Please Please..........
> 
> I know I'll shut up now. I am getting excited over nothing I'm sure.

Naw, don't stress! If its meant to be, its meant to be... The more you keep staring at them, the more you're gunna be saying "is it is it is it" and driving yourself nuts... 
Chillax sweetie! LOL


----------



## CelticNiamh

Im out


----------



## tryforbaby2

Niamh, oh no hunnie! :hugs: I am so sorry she arrived


----------



## Annamumof2

well quickly had a word with a mate she is a nurse and she said that it sounds like i MCed 30th and then i stopped 7 days after that and then when me and hubby had sex it was empting the womb


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Im out

nooooo hun big hugs, i will keep my fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

anna how late were you for your period? You never got a positive hpt did you on that cycle?


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> anna how late were you for your period? You never got a positive hpt did you on that cycle?

nope

i was 3 weeks late i think something like that
period started 30th for 7 days and that made it 58day cycle


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sorry I posted and ran, had to go quicky LOL yep looks like she has arrived brown spotting last time I went to the loo havent checked again, but with the temp as it is, I guess it was only a matter of time. what gets me though is my LP is getting shorter!!! what the hell is wrong with me. :wacko: feeling a bit down but oh well


----------



## tryforbaby2

are you not due for af for 2 days still? Is it only spotting? Do you normally spot beforehand?


----------



## honeybee28

awww niamh im sorry she got you, i fecking hate that witch.

julia, this sounds like a job for frer!!! How many dpo are you?

anna - hope you're ok.

hahaha moon!!! You really love your chickens huh. the house i want has room for 6-8, but i'll get 4. it has a run attached to it. trouble is, i can only see the garden from my kitchen, so they would have to be in the run most of the time, as foxes strike any time of the day around here. but i'll get the biggest run i can find.

ejay - hope your horse gets better

hi everyone else!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am not sure when I ovulated since my opk was positive CD13 when it normally isn't super positive until CD18 so.....I am assuming, for sake of confusion, I O'd CD14 since CD14, Cd15 and CD16 were all negative opk's (digital). Which would make me roughly 10dpo, if I am correct. I had really bad outer V soreness for days during that time but the worst day was CD16. So if I O'd CD16 then I'd be 8dpo. Which I couldn't be since my opk's were negative?.....Crazy....

I am so excited I told my mother and my sister in law that I swear I see lines!!! Looks like they are getting lighter now I guess from sitting all day.

:dust: and my fingers are crossed. I am praying!


----------



## Tanikit

Moondance loved reading about the chickens - we went to a hatching farm while still a student and brought a few back to university which someone raised. I'd love to have some, but my daughter's school is breeding guinea pigs instead so who knows we may get one or two of those instead.

Tryfor that sounds really exciting - I know I'd also be staring, Its still really early though so keep testing and hopefully there will be a nice dark line soon.

Anna, while that is possible, don't you think a quick check would be wisest? At least then you'd know where you stood and be safe. Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped.

Celtic sorry to hear AF is on the way.

Just waiting for DH to decide to stop sitting on the computer and come and do his job (can't pressure him though so just waiting and complaining on here lol)


----------



## honeybee28

oh my god julia im hoping and praying for you too!!! I reaally hope this is it sweetie, you've waiting lonng enough! are you gonna get an early response test?

lol tanikit, hope your dh hurries up!!


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> Moondance loved reading about the chickens - we went to a hatching farm while still a student and brought a few back to university which someone raised. I'd love to have some, but my daughter's school is breeding guinea pigs instead so who knows we may get one or two of those instead.
> 
> Tryfor that sounds really exciting - I know I'd also be staring, Its still really early though so keep testing and hopefully there will be a nice dark line soon.
> 
> Anna, while that is possible, don't you think a quick check would be wisest? At least then you'd know where you stood and be safe. Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped.
> 
> Celtic sorry to hear AF is on the way.
> 
> Just waiting for DH to decide to stop sitting on the computer and come and do his job (can't pressure him though so just waiting and complaining on here lol)

going to see if someone can see me tomorrow, and very drunk on smirnoff!! yay!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Tanikit - I love that you got such good news from your scan - what kind was it? Why does the doc recommend DHEA for your hubby? That looks like a ov temp dip on your chart - I bet today is your day!

:hugs: Niamh :hugs: I'm so bummed it didn't happen for you this cycle. How long have you been trying for this one? Let us know how you are doing over the next few days, ok hon? 
You asked me how my DH is doing with his supplements. He is taking flaxseed oil, a multi, and fertile aid for men. He hasn't noticed any significant changes and neither have I, but we both feel pretty positive about getting better results out of his next SA in July (I'd rather get a BFP before then :thumbup:).

Oh man Ejay :nope: That must have been horrifying to find your mare in that state :cry: Glad you were able to get her taken care of and cleaned up, and that there wasn't any permanent damage. Thank goodness our hubbies aren't as rough as stallions! Such a shame that you trusted this stallion and this is the first time you or his owners have seen behavior like that, or the aftermath I should say.

Alrighty Miss Julie - I'm about to get in my car and drive to PA to see these tests of yours! Tell your hubby how pissed we are that he took the camera to work!!! Can you hold it up to your web cam? It is still a little early for ya but a thin line is a good sign babe. FX'd it gets nice and dark the next time you test. How long do you think you can hold out for? I've been thinking about your hubby's SA. It just sucks that he has to go to work the morning he drops off the sample. Can he just take a couple of hours off? Would that make the situation easier?

Moon - I love the chicky and rooster pics - that is awesome!

I had some cramping this morning that definitely made me think AF was going to show any second. My temp stayed exactly the same as yesterday - low but not any lower. Hold on - I feel like I should pee and check before I write that she still hasn't showed yet...

:dohh: Shoot! :dohh: Well hello Miss Thing - you suck. Well Niamh - you and need to distract AF so she doesn't mess with anyone else that is TTHF...


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Alrighty Miss Julie - I'm about to get in my car and drive to PA to see these tests of yours! Tell your hubby how pissed we are that he took the camera to work!!! Can you hold it up to your web cam? It is still a little early for ya but a thin line is a good sign babe. FX'd it gets nice and dark the next time you test. How long do you think you can hold out for? I've been thinking about your hubby's SA. It just sucks that he has to go to work the morning he drops off the sample. Can he just take a couple of hours off? Would that make the situation easier?
> 
> I had some cramping this morning that definitely made me think AF was going to show any second. My temp stayed exactly the same as yesterday - low but not any lower. Hold on - I feel like I should pee and check before I write that she still hasn't showed yet...
> 
> :dohh: Shoot! :dohh: Well hello Miss Thing - you suck. Well Niamh - you and need to distract AF so she doesn't mess with anyone else that is TTHF...

Damn her straight to hell! :witch: :af: She really didn't just come did she? The B*tch! I hate her so much....
I took some pictures with my cell phone but the line is hard to see on them. I'll try and figure out how to upload it. I keep blinking and rubbing my eyes and really looking at the test. I seriously think because I want it so bad that I am fixating on an invisible line and focusing it with color. :shrug:



honeybee28 said:


> oh my god julia im hoping and praying for you too!!! I reaally hope this is it sweetie, you've waiting lonng enough! are you gonna get an early response test?
> 
> lol tanikit, hope your dh hurries up!!

I am leaving the house in a few and buying a good test and maybe a digital for this weekend. I am so nervous because I never see lines! But I hear of so much bad things about those damned antibody strips people mistake for postives?....:shrug: Grrr! I literally can't think about anything else at all! It's consuming me today! :wacko:




Tanikit said:


> Moondance loved reading about the chickens - we went to a hatching farm while still a student and brought a few back to university which someone raised. I'd love to have some, but my daughter's school is breeding guinea pigs instead so who knows we may get one or two of those instead.
> 
> Tryfor that sounds really exciting - I know I'd also be staring, Its still really early though so keep testing and hopefully there will be a nice dark line soon.
> 
> Anna, while that is possible, don't you think a quick check would be wisest? At least then you'd know where you stood and be safe. Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped.
> 
> Celtic sorry to hear AF is on the way.
> 
> Just waiting for DH to decide to stop sitting on the computer and come and do his job (can't pressure him though so just waiting and complaining on here lol)

It is so hard not to stare at them!!! :shock: I ammaking myself believe there is something there....I am going insane....:loopy:
Walk over to your DH and rub your hand up his thigh to his "uh um" and kiss his ear and rub the back of his neck and then......Ooops! Starting to dream about what I want to do to my DH tonight! You caught me! :rofl: Get Busy!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Whoops! I meant to write that Niamh and *I* need to distract AF so she stays away from everyone else. Yup, she is definitely killing my buzz at this very moment.

I hope you get a definite line Julie - I would be going nuts if I saw a faint line too.

Not sure how I'm going to buck up mentally for the trip home in a week. First we'll see all my cousins who are tremendously fertile and have tons of kids. Then we'll see my really close friend that started ttc with me and is now due on the 20th. I was SO hoping we'd be sharing this experience. But now we'll be visiting her, her hubby and her new baby while coping with the reality of our year long struggle. Then again, I planned this trip to give us something to look forward to. So I should really just focus on how nice it will be to see our families again. I just want to scream - why is it taking so long? And how do I put a cap on this longing?


----------



## tryforbaby2

I put it under the hpt gallery. I can't really see anything with those damned pictures! They lookmuch better in person, trust me! 
Let me know what you girls think! Please....


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie :hugs: I know nothing anyone can say will change the way you feel. So I offer you my love and support, as a dear Bnb friend. If I am, ya know, I am going to completely recommend digital opk's and a few other things. Just an idea anyhow.

I don't want to get too carried away since I don't know for sure, but the only thing I did different this cycle was drinking red raspberry leaf tea every other day (or whenever) and digital opk's. I only BD 3 times this cycle! Cd11, CD13 CD14. Pos Opk on CD13 all negative after that.

We will figure this ttc balogna out together. :hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Here's the link to Julie's pics: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/328705-can-anyone-see-line.html


----------



## honeybee28

aw jaimie, im bummed for you. i f*cking hate that witch. You deserve a baby so much, and it upsets me hearing you so upset. fecking witch.

right, im off to hunt down the hpt gallery miss julia......


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw thanks honeybee! I'm alright - this part just always bums me out. I'll bounce back though. Glad I've got Julie's hpts to distract me : )


----------



## honeybee28

the first couple of days are always the hardest for me, when she got me this cycle i literally sobbed all day. my colleagues must have thought i had lost the plot.

im getting incredibly excited about miss julia!! SHE MUST GO AND GET MORE TESTS NOWWWW!!


----------



## soph77

tryforbaby2 said:


> Well ladies, I am a complete boob! Ever since I think I may have seen a sliver of a line on a test the other day, I have been utterly obsessed. I stare at it all day every day! I took an $ store one on monday and I swear I see a line no thicker than one strand of hair and it's either gray or light purple. Then yesterday I took an equate +/- test and I swear I see a very faint line also no thicker than a strand of hair (test nearly evaped all the way over night = disappeared but I swear I still see a little line). This morning I didn't have any tests so I pee'd in a paper cup, put it on the side and waited until the dollar store opened. I ran to the store 2 hours after I pee'd and then came home tested with my cold fmu and then pee'd my smu and tested with two at the same time. I swear I see a light pink shadow where the antibody strip is! :shrug: BUT! This really isn't it, is it? I am going insane! :wacko: I want to take some pics but I think my DH has the good camera for work. Grrr!I am obsessed! I can't take my ming off them! I am carrying them around with me everywhere, staring and tilting them every which way. Then I notice the antibody strip and I wonder if thats what I have been staring at!!! Please help me!!!
> 
> I don't know if I should laugh or cry. Be excited or sad. Be nuts or sane!
> 
> I have 3 more dollar tests!!! :test:
> 
> P.S. None of those tests are for early testing. They both say day of missed period or later.....
> 
> Please Please Please..........
> 
> I know I'll shut up now. I am getting excited over nothing I'm sure.

Julia, I am so excited! Gosh I hope this is the beginning of your bfp!!!!!
I have been quite obsessed with testing too. I thought I might have seen something on a test I did yesterday afternoon and stared at it for ages, but came to the conclusion that it was just the shadow from the plastic window over the test :( 
I am very proud of myself that I did not test this morning!!!
I will tomorrow though...



CelticNiamh said:


> Im out

I am so sorry Niamh :hugs: stupid old bag :(



Annamumof2 said:


> well quickly had a word with a mate she is a nurse and she said that it sounds like i MCed 30th and then i stopped 7 days after that and then when me and hubby had sex it was empting the womb

Gosh, how awful Anna, but I agree with everyone that you should def see a doc to clarify/explore/check up hun.



honeybee28 said:


> awww niamh im sorry she got you, i fecking hate that witch.
> 
> julia, this sounds like a job for frer!!! How many dpo are you?

I'm not sure that frers are the best anymore. Going by ff they are not one of the first tests to detect. In fact there are quite a few others which detect sooner. However they may be the more reliable?



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Whoops! I meant to write that Niamh and *I* need to distract AF so she stays away from everyone else. Yup, she is definitely killing my buzz at this very moment.

Sorry Jamie that she got you too!!
Leave my friends alone you old cow!!!

Moondance - Loved hearing about your chickens! I love chickens too, they are so cute.
I saw a funny sight the other day - saw a goose sitting in a tree. Does anyone else think that is weird?


----------



## honeybee28

a goose in a tree? that's really weird. I mean, i know they have wings and all, but i didnt realise that they can fly!


----------



## mushmouth

Omg omg tryfor! Fingers, toes, ears and boobages crossed for you!


----------



## mushmouth

Goose in a tree - yep that's wierd!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Have any of ya seen a turkey in a tree? That is pretty weird too.

Here is a fun symbol for crossed boobages: (.X.) Julie will appreciate that 'cause she taught me the symbol for tatas: (.Y.)


----------



## bbdreams

tryforbaby2 said:


> I put it under the hpt gallery. I can't really see anything with those damned pictures! They lookmuch better in person, trust me!
> Let me know what you girls think! Please....

Julie,

I def. see a faint line on the second one!!! How exciting! Hope you are gonna get a strong BFP soon!!! 

I am not feeling as positive today... my nips are still very sore and seem enlarged, but I have started having stronger almost af like cramps, and the cm seems kind of dry.

I complained last night about my nips being sore, and DH said " I keep hoping that is a sign that my "men" have finally broken through your fortress." LOL He is so cute!


----------



## mushmouth

Hahaha I'm stealing that - (.X.) for tryfor!


----------



## honeybee28

lol!!! Loving the crossed boobies!!! (.X.) for julia!!!


----------



## mushmouth

O

m

g

I see the line!

*fainting dramatically*


----------



## tryforbaby2

Girls I am so excited but so nervous at the same time. It has to be it. It has to. I came back from the store with a 2 pack of FRER's. I went to put them in the bathroom for tomorrow's FMU and if I can hold out again til Friday. I hid the other tests under the bed so my DD doesn't see nor DH (I want it to be a romantic surprise, when and IF I am). Anywho, I looked down at the last three (I took another $ hpt today, I know I know, I am obsessed - I took three today!) And I swear the lines are clear as day to me. But you really have to look......

Girls....................I just want to scream!!!!!!


I know it's so hard to deal with af, she is wretched. And I know it's much harder to deal with when people get bfp's. So if you guys would like me to wait until I know, please tell me. I won't be offended, I promise!!! :hugs: I love you all too much.


----------



## mushmouth

If my vote counts for much... I'd like to think we go though ups and downs together... So gosh darnit we should celebrate the good times. And this defo looks like one!!


----------



## honeybee28

i totally agree with mush.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Girls, I will update you all tomorrow. I have to get dinner made and DD showered. If my hpt is positive tomorrow, I thinkI need to start planning a sweet way to tell my DH the fab news. My cell phone takes crappy pictures, but if the line is darker it should show better!!! Talk to you all in the morning!!

Soph and bbdreams, come on girls!! You both are testingnow right?


----------



## honeybee28

fx for you sweetie, and for all the other testers too. night night.xxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Julie, you are super sweet to be considerate of us gals on the rag (that is my fav way to say it, sorry if it grosses anyone out). Your bfp is NOT one of those that are hard to swallow, I'm ecstatic for you, truly! I hope you'll feel free to share every detail with us. It is different when it happens to one of your tthf/ttc sisters, you know? I don't know how you are going to keep it from your DH till you get a darker line. I sure as hell wouldn't be able to!


----------



## LuckyD

First of all - OH MY GOD!!!! JULIAAAAAA!!!!! I am so excited for you. Can't believe I have been asleep and missed out on all this - stupid time zone difference. Can't wait to see your next test! Have I mentioned that I am so excited for you?? Am going to be checking BnB all day now just in case!




Tanikit said:


> Well went to see a gynae today and he was nice and explained things well. I am about to ovulate based on the scan - had a large follicle on my left ovary and only small ones on the right and my uterine lining is thick so that was all fine. He suggested that I go on a special vitamin combination and DH too and also that DH take DHEA (need to get a prescription for that) and that we try for 3-4 more cycles and then go back at which time he would either refer to a fertility specialist or I could just go on clomid. I'm hoping to get a BFP before then. Oh yes and he said: stop temping and just forget about ttc - don't think that will happen though. I also did get bloods taken for all the important hormones (a basic infertility blood panel) but will only get the results in a few days I think - he was worried about prolactin problems, except with the fact that I am ovulating that seems unlikely. At least there is some sort of a plan and I feel better about things.

So pleased to hear that you appointment went well and that you are feeling positive about things - fingers crossed you get your BFP well before the 4 cycles are up and don't have to worry about seeing a specialist! 

Moondance - loved hearing about your chickens, and loved their names! We are getting chickens when we move on to the land...can't wait!



Ejay said:


> Had a bit of a rough time with my Mare who is away at stud. I was away at the weekend so left her for the stud to check (she is running out with the stallion and other mares) She was in season middle of last week and had been covered. On monday night I went to see her and found her in a terrible state. She was covered in cuts and had a couple of really deep ones on her back legs, her legs were swollen and she had two patches of raw and bloody skin on both her sides. The vet seems to think this was caused by the stallion.
> 
> The vet came out Monday night and I took her into the veterinary hospital on Tuesday. They have cleaned her up and down a thorough examination and thankfully there doesn't appear to be any permanent damage. She does have two large oedemas under her tummy.
> 
> I have been so worried about her, it's going to be a slow recovery but she should be ok.

Oh Ejay, that's just horrible. Poor Molly. I'm pleased that she is going to be ok, but what a horrible experience for both her and you - must have been really upsetting :hugs:



CelticNiamh said:


> Im out

Oh sweetie :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry! That sucks xx hope your are ok? Sending you lots of love and hugs :hugs::hugs:



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :dohh: Shoot! :dohh: Well hello Miss Thing - you suck. Well Niamh - you and need to distract AF so she doesn't mess with anyone else that is TTHF...

No! Ah crap, I am so sorry Jaimie :hugs::hugs: really wanted it to be your month. Hope you are doing ok xx well, as well as you can be :hugs::hugs:



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Here's the link to Julie's pics: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/328705-can-anyone-see-line.html

I can see it!!



bbdreams said:


> I complained last night about my nips being sore, and DH said " I keep hoping that is a sign that my "men" have finally broken through your fortress." LOL He is so cute!

Ha ha, that is cute! Don't lose hope yet! Fingers crossed for you xx

I am doing fine...still no real symptoms, well nothing that couldn't be the build up to AF. Feel very strongly that it isn't my month, and at the moment still feel fine with that. Job interview tomorrow - yikes!

Hope y'all are doing well...so sorry about stupid AF Niamh and Jaimie. 

Am going to obsessively check BnB all day long until I see another test result for Julia.

xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Here's the link to Julie's pics: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/328705-can-anyone-see-line.html

Surprisingly, I can totally see something! And I say surprisingly because I have a tiny netbook and I always feel like I'm missing out on seeing things other people can! :)




mushmouth said:


> If my vote counts for much... I'd like to think we go though ups and downs together... So gosh darnit we should celebrate the good times. And this defo looks like one!!

I agree! You're not a newbie just popping in to say "this is all I did and got a BFP. If you do what I did, you'll get pregnant too" grr, I hate that! :haha:


Loved the pics of the chickens several pages back. Makes me want to consider getting some! 

Now I"ve lost track of who else I wanted to respond to. My body is playing a nasty trick on me. I was taking me normal after work walk with my dog, and I got really nauseous... This is apparently a new monthly occurrence as I got nauseous last month only to be BFN. So I am anti-symptom spotting -- I'm certain it means nothing. So now I'm laying on the couch hoping I will feel better soon. bleck!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, Tryfor, I'm SOOO excited for you!!:happydance:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Squirelgirl, I thought I wasn't going to ss either and but I felt some different things and said "Ah, what the hell" and decided to test. Fingers crossed for you this is it! I want this to be it for all of us in TTHF. :cloud9:

Jill, I can't wait until the morning! :sleep: :cloud9: :bfp:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

tryforbaby2 said:


> Squirelgirl, I thought I wasn't going to ss either and but I felt some different things and said "Ah, what the hell" and decided to test. Fingers crossed for you this is it! I want this to be it for all of us in TTHF. :cloud9:
> 
> Jill, I can't wait until the morning! :sleep: :cloud9: :bfp:

We can't wait for tomorrow morning for you either!!!! Wish I could get BnB at work so I could check out how it goes! 

But that wouldn't be good either, because I'd neglect my work! :dohh:


----------



## MyTurnYet

SquirrelGirl said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Squirelgirl, I thought I wasn't going to ss either and but I felt some different things and said "Ah, what the hell" and decided to test. Fingers crossed for you this is it! I want this to be it for all of us in TTHF. :cloud9:
> 
> Jill, I can't wait until the morning! :sleep: :cloud9: :bfp:
> 
> We can't wait for tomorrow morning for you either!!!! Wish I could get BnB at work so I could check out how it goes!
> 
> But that wouldn't be good either, because I'd neglect my work! :dohh:Click to expand...

I work from home a lot so have been sneaking on to BnB during the day to catch up...you KNOW I'm going to be on tomorrow checking on Tryfor!

Tryfor, I noticed everyone calls you Julia. Is it ok if I do, too? BTW, someday when I have a girl her name is either going to be Julia or Juliana. It's one of my favorite names. :flower:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Speaking of names...Jaimie, is your screen name Jaimie2Eyes because there are two "i's." in your name? You girls are so clever!! I think I want to pick a new BnB name.:haha:


----------



## LuckyD

MyTurnYet said:


> Speaking of names...Jaimie, is your screen name Jaimie2Eyes because there are two "i's." in your name? You girls are so clever!! I think I want to pick a new BnB name.:haha:

Oh my god, I can't believe I never thought of this! YOU are clever for figuring it out!

Hurry up and be tomorrow in America - I wanna see your test Julia!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ok, MyTurn.... Tell us why LuckyD chose her screen name now! :)


----------



## LuckyD

SquirrelGirl said:


> Ok, MyTurn.... Tell us why LuckyD chose her screen name now! :)

Ha ha, yeah - I wanna hear this! My real name is Amy....


----------



## MyTurnYet

LuckyD said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Ok, MyTurn.... Tell us why LuckyD chose her screen name now! :)
> 
> Ha ha, yeah - I wanna hear this! My real name is Amy....Click to expand...

Hmmm....I don't know, but believe the answer can be found in her journal! Will have to do some recon work. 

I always wondered about "SquirrelGirl," too, but now I know about the sorrority. 

Celtic I'm assuming because she's from Ireland, but I have no idea what a "Niamh" is. :shrug:

Mushmouth is just funny! :haha:

Tanikit is a big mystery...

Mimi...I'm guessing is a pet name.

I suppose my name should've been some variation on my many nicknames...JillyBean, JillthePill, JillyWilly...OMG, JillyBean would've been PERFECT! :sad1:

Who else can I try to figure out??


----------



## MyTurnYet

I could have been JillEBean. Oh the missed opportunities!


----------



## MyTurnYet

BTW Lucky, I had no idea your name was Amy! :hi: Amy!:flower:


----------



## MyTurnYet

LuckyAmy, checked your journal...I can't figure it out. :cry:

I did re-read the progression of TTHF, though, which put a smile on my face. :flower:


----------



## LuckyD

MyTurnYet said:


> Celtic I'm assuming because she's from Ireland, but I have no idea what a "Niamh" is. :shrug:

This made me laugh so much....Niamh is her name! It's an Irish name, you pronounce it 'Neve'. I know a couple of Niamh's, but there are lots of Irish descendants in NZ so maybe that's why.



MyTurnYet said:


> LuckyAmy, checked your journal...I can't figure it out. :cry:

No, you'll never figure mine out...it's from a name that me and my OH call each other...kind of embarrassing actually....:blush:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> I could have been JillEBean. Oh the missed opportunities!

Toooooooooooo funny!!!!! hmm.... I wonder if there's a way to change your screenname without creating a new profile.............


:bunny:


----------



## LuckyD

SquirrelGirl said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> I could have been JillEBean. Oh the missed opportunities!
> 
> Toooooooooooo funny!!!!! hmm.... I wonder if there's a way to change your screenname without creating a new profile.............
> 
> 
> :bunny:Click to expand...

Yeah, that would be a great screenname!

Love that little bunny Squirrel...not sure why you added it but it is so cute!


----------



## MyTurnYet

LuckyD said:


> This made me laugh so much....Niamh is her name! It's an Irish name, you pronounce it 'Neve'. I know a couple of Niamh's, but there are lots of Irish descendants in NZ so maybe that's why.

Oh no!!!!! I'm so sorry Niamh.:dohh: So, Neve like Neve Campbell?:blush: 



LuckyD said:


> No, you'll never figure mine out...it's from a name that me and my OH call each other...kind of embarrassing actually....:blush:

Argh, I'm dying to know! I do have a pair of Lucky (brand) jeans...when you pull down the zipper there is a little label stitched in that says "lucky you!" Haha. :haha: Is it something like that? I won't keep pressing though if it's a private name just between you and your OH.


----------



## LuckyD

MyTurnYet said:


> BTW Lucky, I had no idea your name was Amy! :hi: Amy!:flower:


Hi Jill!! :hi:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Haha, Squirrel always finds the best smilies. 

Noticed this one the other day, but haven't figured out a way to use it: :img:


----------



## LuckyD

MyTurnYet said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> This made me laugh so much....Niamh is her name! It's an Irish name, you pronounce it 'Neve'. I know a couple of Niamh's, but there are lots of Irish descendants in NZ so maybe that's why.
> 
> Oh no!!!!! I'm so sorry Niamh.:dohh: So, Neve like Neve Campbell?:blush:
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> No, you'll never figure mine out...it's from a name that me and my OH call each other...kind of embarrassing actually....:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Argh, I'm dying to know! I do have a pair of Lucky (brand) jeans...when you pull down the zipper there is a little label stitched in that says "lucky you!" Haha. :haha: Is it something like that? I won't keep pressing though if it's a private name just between you and your OH.Click to expand...


It's got a longer first 'E' - so more like 'Neeve' I guess. Or is that how you pronounce Neve Campbell's name? Anyway!

Ok...I don't know why this is so embarrassing, but you know how you have those little names with your OH that you don't share with anyone else...

Well, we used to tell each other all the time how lucky we felt to be with each other...then years and years ago we were driving and passed a Chinese restaurant called 'Lucky Dragon' - we made a joke about how we were Lucky Dragons to be with each other...and the name kind of stuck. So we call each other Dragon, or Drags....and often give each other little dragon gifts or cards. My OH says that when I get pregnant I will be growing a little dragon cub...

Ok, I'm embarrassed now. Please tell me that you all have silly names that you and your partner call each other as well.


----------



## MyTurnYet

LuckyD said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> This made me laugh so much....Niamh is her name! It's an Irish name, you pronounce it 'Neve'. I know a couple of Niamh's, but there are lots of Irish descendants in NZ so maybe that's why.
> 
> Oh no!!!!! I'm so sorry Niamh.:dohh: So, Neve like Neve Campbell?:blush:
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> No, you'll never figure mine out...it's from a name that me and my OH call each other...kind of embarrassing actually....:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Argh, I'm dying to know! I do have a pair of Lucky (brand) jeans...when you pull down the zipper there is a little label stitched in that says "lucky you!" Haha. :haha: Is it something like that? I won't keep pressing though if it's a private name just between you and your OH.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's got a longer first 'E' - so more like 'Neeve' I guess. Or is that how you pronounce Neve Campbell's name? Anyway!
> 
> Ok...I don't know why this is so embarrassing, but you know how you have those little names with your OH that you don't share with anyone else...
> 
> Well, we used to tell each other all the time how lucky we felt to be with each other...then years and years ago we were driving and passed a Chinese restaurant called 'Lucky Dragon' - we made a joke about how we were Lucky Dragons to be with each other...and the name kind of stuck. So we call each other Dragon, or Drags....and often give each other little dragon gifts or cards. My OH says that when I get pregnant I will be growing a little dragon cub...
> 
> Ok, I'm embarrassed now. Please tell me that you all have silly names that you and your partner call each other as well.Click to expand...

Oh my gosh!!! This is the cutest thing I've ever read! :cloud9::awww:


----------



## MyTurnYet

DH and I don't really have cute pet names like that for each other. :cry:

Although sometimes I call him JoeyBear and he calls me Miss CrankyPants...not really cute like your story, Lucky.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> I could have been JillEBean. Oh the missed opportunities!
> 
> Toooooooooooo funny!!!!! hmm.... I wonder if there's a way to change your screenname without creating a new profile.............
> 
> 
> :bunny:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that would be a great screenname!
> 
> Love that little bunny Squirrel...not sure why you added it but it is so cute!Click to expand...

Just for fun! 

:flasher:



LuckyD said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Celtic I'm assuming because she's from Ireland, but I have no idea what a "Niamh" is. :shrug:
> 
> This made me laugh so much....Niamh is her name! It's an Irish name, you pronounce it 'Neve'. I know a couple of Niamh's, but there are lots of Irish descendants in NZ so maybe that's why.
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> LuckyAmy, checked your journal...I can't figure it out. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> No, you'll never figure mine out...it's from a name that me and my OH call each other...kind of embarrassing actually....:blush:Click to expand...

Ok, I have no idea how you pronounce Niamh like Neve...? :shrug: I don't suppose there's any way to explain that in a way we Americans can understand? :flower:


----------



## MyTurnYet

So, I'm posting like a madwoman, again...but just noticed that post # 707 is coming up. That's a lucky number you know, for whoever gets it. :winkwink:

Won't be me, as I'm going to bed. :sleep:

Thanks for all the laughs, girls! You really took my mind of this 2WW. TTHF all the way!:kiss:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD, that's a super cute story!!!!!! Love it!!!! I just call OH "babe", like 'hey, babe, can you give me the remote'... :haha:


----------



## LuckyD

SquirrelGirl said:


> LuckyD, that's a super cute story!!!!!! Love it!!!! I just call OH "babe", like 'hey, babe, can you give me the remote'... :haha:

Thanks, it isn't too nauseating? We have all kinds of crazy names for each other...but Lucky Dragon is the one that has stuck.

:loo: - never noticed that smiley before! That's how I feel when my OH is taking too long in the bathroom...


----------



## LuckyD

MyTurnYet said:


> Won't be me, as I'm going to bed. :sleep:

Goodnight Miss CrankyPants! :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> LuckyD, that's a super cute story!!!!!! Love it!!!! I just call OH "babe", like 'hey, babe, can you give me the remote'... :haha:
> 
> Thanks, it isn't too nauseating? We have all kinds of crazy names for each other...but Lucky Dragon is the one that has stuck.
> 
> :loo: - never noticed that smiley before! That's how I feel when my OH is taking too long in the bathroom...Click to expand...

Next time he's in the :loo: too long.... :trouble: !!!

And no, I don't think it's nauseating at all!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I also really enjoy this one:

:finger: Just usually don't have a good excuse for using it!! :haha:


----------



## tryforbaby2

SquirrelGirl said:


> I also really enjoy this one:
> 
> :finger: Just usually don't have a good excuse for using it!! :haha:

Squirrel, I use the :finger: icon when the witch shows......but thats just me being a smartass! :rofl:

It's at 11pm on the east coast of amercia and I cannot sleep!!! :shock:
I can't stop thinking about it. I just want to wake up and pee already. Plus I am super gassy and it's starting to stink up the bedroom! 

I'll see you all tomorrow am!

Cute stories by the way girls!!! We love dragons (and dinosaurs!)


----------



## LuckyD

tryforbaby2 said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> I also really enjoy this one:
> 
> :finger: Just usually don't have a good excuse for using it!! :haha:
> 
> Squirrel, I use the :finger: icon when the witch shows......but thats just me being a smartass! :rofl:
> 
> It's at 11pm on the east coast of amercia and I cannot sleep!!! :shock:
> I can't stop thinking about it. I just want to wake up and pee already. Plus I am super gassy and it's starting to stink up the bedroom!
> 
> I'll see you all tomorrow am!
> 
> Cute stories by the way girls!!! We love dragons (and dinosaurs!)Click to expand...

What, it's only 11pm??? Noooooooooo......

I am hanging out to see your next test! But I can see it's going to happen when I am asleep....so good luck sweetie!!


----------



## soph77

tryforbaby2 said:


> Girls I am so excited but so nervous at the same time. It has to be it. It has to. I came back from the store with a 2 pack of FRER's. I went to put them in the bathroom for tomorrow's FMU and if I can hold out again til Friday. I hid the other tests under the bed so my DD doesn't see nor DH (I want it to be a romantic surprise, when and IF I am). Anywho, I looked down at the last three (I took another $ hpt today, I know I know, I am obsessed - I took three today!) And I swear the lines are clear as day to me. But you really have to look......
> 
> Girls....................I just want to scream!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I know it's so hard to deal with af, she is wretched. And I know it's much harder to deal with when people get bfp's. So if you guys would like me to wait until I know, please tell me. I won't be offended, I promise!!! :hugs: I love you all too much.

Julia you will NOT wait!!!!! You must fill us in on every little detail, every hint or smell of a line - I am hanging off my seat ;)



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Julie, you are super sweet to be considerate of us gals on the rag (that is my fav way to say it, sorry if it grosses anyone out). Your bfp is NOT one of those that are hard to swallow, I'm ecstatic for you, truly! I hope you'll feel free to share every detail with us. It is different when it happens to one of your tthf/ttc sisters, you know? I don't know how you are going to keep it from your DH till you get a darker line. I sure as hell wouldn't be able to!

We say (or should I say my dh says) on the rag. He says, 'you still on the rag?' and if I say yes, he says 'what, in the mouth?'
He thinks he is hilarious. lol



tryforbaby2 said:


> It's at 11pm on the east coast of amercia and I cannot sleep!!! :shock:
> I can't stop thinking about it. I just want to wake up and pee already. Plus I am super gassy and it's starting to stink up the bedroom!
> 
> I'll see you all tomorrow am!
> 
> Cute stories by the way girls!!! We love dragons (and dinosaurs!)

Is being gassy a good sign, because I have been farting like a trooper!:shy:

Haven't tested today and I refuse to, but I will in the morning!


----------



## honeybee28

ha soph your dh is funny!!!

awww lucky, that's too cute. me and dh call each other all manner of cutsie pet names lol.

JULIA WAKE UPPPPPPPPPP!!!! Right i have to go to work now, but im coming home at lunchtime, really hope that'll be morning time in america, im sooooooo nervous and excited for you. 

hi everyone else!! have a good day/sleep/evening.xxx


----------



## mushmouth

I'm expecting news at lunch time... East coast islike 5hrs behind so where ever you are julia, I bet you're up and peeing by 6! Lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Girls I am so excited but so nervous at the same time. It has to be it. It has to. I came back from the store with a 2 pack of FRER's. I went to put them in the bathroom for tomorrow's FMU and if I can hold out again til Friday. I hid the other tests under the bed so my DD doesn't see nor DH (I want it to be a romantic surprise, when and IF I am). Anywho, I looked down at the last three (I took another $ hpt today, I know I know, I am obsessed - I took three today!) And I swear the lines are clear as day to me. But you really have to look......
> 
> Girls....................I just want to scream!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I know it's so hard to deal with af, she is wretched. And I know it's much harder to deal with when people get bfp's. So if you guys would like me to wait until I know, please tell me. I won't be offended, I promise!!! :hugs: I love you all too much.

Hell no woman! you better keep updateing us, I need to see some one with a BFP no matter how down I am, I am so excited for you :hugs::hugs:

AF fully here now, eary as well this is the earliest I have ever got AF Im wondering what the hell is wrong with me now. :growlmad:

Jaimie :hugs: so not fair and it will be a year in June I think I have to check that out to be honest. I so know how you feel and I know your prob feeling wors than me :hugs: Im so glad we have Tryfor to get all excited over. 

My mum and sister are down with me so havent got a chance to read more and reply more. so sorry every one I will catch up later take care all xxx

(.x.) for Tryfor LOL

PS I CAN SEE THE LINES YAY!!!!


----------



## Moondance

LuckyD said:


> Ok...I don't know why this is so embarrassing, but you know how you have those little names with your OH that you don't share with anyone else...
> 
> Well, we used to tell each other all the time how lucky we felt to be with each other...then years and years ago we were driving and passed a Chinese restaurant called 'Lucky Dragon' - we made a joke about how we were Lucky Dragons to be with each other...and the name kind of stuck. So we call each other Dragon, or Drags....and often give each other little dragon gifts or cards. My OH says that when I get pregnant I will be growing a little dragon cub...
> 
> Ok, I'm embarrassed now. Please tell me that you all have silly names that you and your partner call each other as well.


Well, they're not silly but I call my DP, sweety, babe, gorgeous, sexy and "you", lol. I say "hey you" ... yeah, weird...

He calls me sweety, sweet pea and sweety pie.
It originally was just sweety pie... but he changed it mostly to Sweet Pea... because... well... I like Peas.


and when I finally get preggers, I have every single intention of calling him "Daddy" LOL


----------



## soph77

In the spirit of pointless symptom spotting just thought I would pass on a weird thing going on with me as I sit here at the computer. My c-section scar is tingling.
No other symptoms to post other than farting :D


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> In the spirit of pointless symptom spotting just thought I would pass on a weird thing going on with me as I sit here at the computer. My c-section scar is tingling.
> No other symptoms to post other than farting :D

Hey Soph, not to encourage you to obsess or anything, but I have heard other people list that as a symptom of early pregnancy....

I am only 6 or 7dpo today, and have been soooooo good at not symptom spotting...but I think that I am going downhill now! Today and yesterday I have had low cramps, just mild but right above my pubic bone, kind of like AF but not as bad. And today my BBs are getting sore, kind of burny and achy. Oooh and itchy. BUT - I have had so many months with 'symptoms' that haven't turned into anything, so not getting excited about this.


----------



## LuckyD

Where is Julia? She just posted another test on the testing gallery thread...totally a line! Where are you Julia?


----------



## soph77

going to look now, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## soph77

Just went and looked at Julia's bfp!!! Those are definite lines, the girl has done it!!!!!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Morning girls!! And yes Mush you were right! I was up at 530am waiting for DH to leave for work and as soon as he started up his pick-up truck I was peeing on a stick!!! I didn't fall asleep until at least after midnight and I was waking up alot!!! 

I posted this morning's FRER with last night's FRER on my hpt thread! Another very light line, not any darker, but I assume it will over the next few days.

Soph, I chart everything my body does over the last 9 months. I do tend to get gassy normally but my DH always says it doesn't smell haha:), and the last week or less my gas makes me gag! And it's funnyb/c when I was pregnant with DD, I couldn't stand the smell of myself with gas/#2!!! :sick: Would turn your stomach and make your eyes water! But the only reason I felt like testing was because on friday May 7th, I charted that I had some pulling-cramplike feelings off to the right of my belly button that lasted several hours and then again on Tuesday I had them again but this time it was directly behind my belly button and they lasted nearly all day. Hard to describe as it wasn't a cramp just a funny feeling in that area.
When I know my bfp is definite I willgive you a run down of this cycle's charting, including what I tried, what I didn't, my Symptoms, etc. The funny things is people talk about their CM and CP as a 'possible' symptom but I haven't noticed anything different than all my other cycles.

I must be pregnant! 8 tests with a faint second line on them?.....

I love the talk girls about the cutesy names!My DH used to call me puffy cheeks and I used to call him puffer. He said my cheeks are chubby and I said he always wore his puffy black north pace coat to go quading or snow plow sooooo......lol We haven't done that in years. Now is hun, babe, and love.


----------



## tryforbaby2

I'm here girls! :wave:


----------



## LuckyD

Sweetie, that is soooooo a BFP!! Can see those lines clear as anything! When do you feel comfortable deciding that this is it? I am soooooo excited for you!! I am beside myself actually! It's just such wonderful news xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

I actually want to tell the threads today I got my bfp but honest to goodness I am as nervous as a young girl going on her first date! I see the lines but I am so nervous that this isn't real, after hearing so many false positive or early mc stories.


----------



## soph77

Jumping up and down with joy over here!!! I can't believe it, and just when you wee about to go on clomid!!! Your body must have known and decided it would have been insulted if it needed any help ;)

Can't wait to see the progression and watch your lines get darker. I am so happy for you!!
I'll be peeing on a stick in the morning and hopefully I can scream the house down too!


----------



## LuckyD

That can NOT be a false positive....you've taken too many surely! Totally understand that you are nervous, but those are definitely lines and they are definitely very clear! How many dpo have you decided you are again? Sorry, I know you said it - but I know you O'd early this month and things were a bit confusing...


----------



## soph77

That is no false positive, but I understand feeling anxious. 
If I get a + I don't think I would be announcing on the other threads until I saw some darkness.


----------



## soph77

I know I have already said it, but I am SOOO happy for you hun! :happydance:


----------



## soph77

How are you going to tell dh?


----------



## Ejay

Yep yep yep

I see 2 lines

congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

I'd like to say I am 11 dpo (possibly 12dpo)? It's so hard to say since I O'd way earlier than usual. I didn't bd alot either! WTF, right?!

I went to RE on CD10.
CD11 started getting watery like semi-stretchy CM and CP was lifting high and soft.
CD12 same thing as CD11. Bought Clearblue digi opk for the 1st time.
CD13 same thing as CD11 also. Tried digi for the 1st time b/c I was excited to see a digi result. Result: :) I was so confused! :wacko:
CD14 Creamy CM and a hard and low CP.

I BD on CD11, CD13 and CD14 and didn't prop up just slid the SC in and went to sleep. (left in SC for 12 hours of course)


----------



## soph77

Ok, I am going to go to bed. I have been sooo tired I am determined to have an early night and a long sleep. I figure the sooner I get to sleep the sooner I can wake up and :test:


----------



## tryforbaby2

CD14, CD15 and CD16 the digi opk was negative and just showed a circle. If you look back into the thread I swore I missed it because of O'ing so much earlier than ever!

Thanks Soph, I am ecstatic but it hasn't completely sunk in yet!!! 

I called and told my best friend Beckie and she said she was thrilled to death and she knew it would happen because her family and herself prayed for me. I love her so much! The power of prayer. She is also the girl that If I am in indeed pregnant, the girl I would ask to be godparent due to #1. She is almost 40 with no husband or children at all. #2. I want to do the next best thing and have her have a godchild to love.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Have a good night Soph! :hugs:


----------



## LuckyD

I just think it is so awesome that you are getting this result right before starting Clomid - so perfect! As Soph said, your body knew! Am sure it is just going to get darker and darker. I am soooooooooo happy and excited for you! I honestly got a tear in my eye when I saw your first post. It's just wonderful and you deserve it sweets xxx

Good luck for testing Soph! Fingers crossed for you xx then you and Julia can be bump buddies! I think that is a good plan. Hope you get some sleep! x


----------



## LuckyD

I have to go to bed too unfortunately...it's almost midnight and I have my job interview tomorrow. Have a great day everyone! Or night, depending on where you live.

Just one more time - so happy for you Julia xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

How perfect would that be, LuckyD, if we could do this together? :cloud9:

I said my DH wanted to hit the right spot so he wouldn't have to de-masculinze himself! He didn't want to make an effort to get the SA done so he made sure he did it right this time! Ahaha And yes, I thought about that. All the crazyness, the aggravation,the extreme costs, etc. I think you galsare right by sayingmy body just gave in, finally!

I am too nervous about jumping over to first tri. I hope I can stay here until I know for complete sure.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh gosh, just came on to check on Julia's test before work. Soooo excited and happy! :happydance::happydance: You really deserve it, Julia...you're such a warm, good-hearted person and deserve to have you dreams come true.:kiss:



Moondance said:


> He calls me sweety, sweet pea and sweety pie.
> It originally was just sweety pie... but he changed it mostly to Sweet Pea... because... well... I like Peas.

The pea explanation cracked me up. :rofl: Really cute!



CelticNiamh said:


> My mum and sister are down with me so havent got a chance to read more and reply more. so sorry every one I will catch up later take care all xxx

Uhhh, you might want to skip past the part where Lucky, Squirrel and I were talking about your name. :blush: I apologize in advance. :dohh:


----------



## MyTurnYet

LuckyD said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Won't be me, as I'm going to bed. :sleep:
> 
> Goodnight Miss CrankyPants! :haha:Click to expand...

Hehe :rofl:


----------



## Tanikit

Tryfor that is so exciting - saw the pictures and could definitely see a line on the second one. 

I am afraid I am turning in (as in being a little self obsessed lately) and finding it hard to comment on everything I read here. My DH has got delayed ejaculation now and has not been ejaculating this month. I know I will ovulate today or tomorrow and these last few days I have been crying a lot because I do not know how to get him to ejaculate. This is the first month it has been so bad - the rest of the time we still did manage to get some sperm. Seeing the dominant follicle yesterday has really made me want to ctach that egg and now it seems it will not be - no amount of trying has helped this month. I've kept quiet cause I know he hates me talking about it, but I am so down - we already took last month off (and he did ejaculate then - I think) 

He says he wants a baby, but then what is going on? He won't speak to anyone about it. I have been so down lately and this is usually the best time of my cycle. I feel like there are so many things standing in my way of becoming pregnant that this is just the last straw. Sorry to vent here - once I ovulate I should feel better either way because either I will have the 2ww to obsess over or it will be too late for this cycle and there will be nothing I can do about it. Right now though I am very miserable.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hello can I join you lovely ladies? I would like to chill with you hehe xx


----------



## Moondance

Can someone pretty please link me to the thread where Julia's BFPs are?
I'd love to have a look! :)


----------



## mushmouth

moondance - 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/328705-can-anyone-see-line.html


----------



## tryforbaby2

LuckyD said:


> I have to go to bed too unfortunately...it's almost midnight and I have my job interview tomorrow. Have a great day everyone! Or night, depending on where you live.
> 
> Just one more time - so happy for you Julia xxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks alot Amy/LuckyD :hugs: Good Luck for your job interview!!! I hope you get it and love it!!! :flower:



Tanikit said:


> Tryfor that is so exciting - saw the pictures and could definitely see a line on the second one.
> 
> I am afraid I am turning in (as in being a little self obsessed lately) and finding it hard to comment on everything I read here. My DH has got delayed ejaculation now and has not been ejaculating this month. I know I will ovulate today or tomorrow and these last few days I have been crying a lot because I do not know how to get him to ejaculate. This is the first month it has been so bad - the rest of the time we still did manage to get some sperm. Seeing the dominant follicle yesterday has really made me want to ctach that egg and now it seems it will not be - no amount of trying has helped this month. I've kept quiet cause I know he hates me talking about it, but I am so down - we already took last month off (and he did ejaculate then - I think)
> 
> He says he wants a baby, but then what is going on? He won't speak to anyone about it. I have been so down lately and this is usually the best time of my cycle. I feel like there are so many things standing in my way of becoming pregnant that this is just the last straw. Sorry to vent here - once I ovulate I should feel better either way because either I will have the 2ww to obsess over or it will be too late for this cycle and there will be nothing I can do about it. Right now though I am very miserable.

Since he won't discuss it with anyone, have you done any research on what you/he may be able to try so he can perform? That must be so frustrating for you, I am sorry. When you got pregnant with your DD, did he have problems with that then? Ooooh Tanikit, there has got to be a way to have him 'get off' so to speak (sorry if gross). I don't want you to miss it either :hugs: If you need some help researching, please let me know.


----------



## Tanikit

Tryfor my pregnancy with DD was unexpected - we weren't trying. This has only started since December and even then it was only sometimes - now its almost all the time. I have looked up some solutions, but haven't found much helpful advice. If you do find anything that sounds doable please let me know.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Tanikit - I'm SO sorry you are feeling so down. You had such a hard time last month too. I completely understand why you'd feel like taking a break might help, but I just want you to know you are still in my thoughts, just like all the TTHF gals. I found some threads on bnb about guys who have ejaculation issues, very helpful. This happened to my DH once a couple of cycles ago because I we were trying every night during my ov window. I'm really feeling for you hon and hoping you find a way to work through this. I hate that friggin' "just try to relax" bs but I know that I do get too obsessed with trying and have to find a middle ground that works for both my DH and myself. I hope you and yours can find that too hon. Just be gentle with yourself, ok? *hugs*


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ditto on what jaimie said tanikit. She's such a sweet woman! :hugs:

I did come across a few threads that mentione ejaculation issues a few times on Bnb. Maybe we can find them and get some advice.

I am so sorry that you are dealing with so much right now :flower: Could you,by any chance, talk your doctor about whats going on with him for any 'suggestions'?


----------



## soph77

Morning Ladies.Took 2 tests this morning, both bfn :( :( :(
Really thought we had it this time, oh well at least we get to keep having more fun trying!~
Sorry Jullia, don't think I will be bump buddy with you until next month!!!


----------



## Ejay

So sorry Soph:hugs:

This is such a supportive community on the TTHF thread, things never seem as bad with all you gals around.:hugs:

Anyone in the UK watch Outnumbered, you just gotta laugh at the kids, apparantly a lot of it is just improvisation by the children. It's so funny


----------



## bbdreams

Julia!!! How exciting!!! I def. see a line and I usually don't see one when they are light, but I def. see it! I tested yesterday and got bfn, but ff has changed my ov date so now I am only 8dpo again, so I am still hopeful.


----------



## soph77

Ejay said:


> So sorry Soph:hugs:
> 
> This is such a supportive community on the TTHF thread, things never seem as bad with all you gals around.:hugs:

Agreed :)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: Soph :hugs: The 999 reasons to laugh (at infertility) blog had a contest for the best alternative BFN expressions and these were the winners:

a Beer Feels Nice
Busted Feminine Nest
Bummed For Now
Belief & Faith Needed
Be Freaky Now

Also Soph - what does your DH mean by "on the rag in your mouth?" is he referring to the possibly nasty things a gal might say while she is on the rag? Of course I never say anything nasty when I'm on the rag, hence my confusion :haha:

JillEBean / Miss Cranky Pants - Yup, I am Jaimie "two eyes" because my name is like my face, it has two eyes :haha: My sister wanted to name me after the Bionic Woman (that was her character's name on the show). My Mom didn't know how the feminine version is spelled so she just threw both i's in there. I confuse people trying to spell it to this day.

Amy - I was going to say that you must have chosen LuckyD because you are a celebrity magnet. but the real reason is better and not the least bit nauseating - it is just super sweet :winkwink:

I've got a REAL embarrassing nick name story, but it belongs to my friends. They call eachother "b" all the time and so one day I asked them why. Turns out they saw this underground, backstage video of James Brown once. He is having kinky sex with some teenager and PEES ON HER FACE! Then he throws her a towel and says "wipe your face b". Romantic, right? :rofl: Goodness I hope you gals don't mind my off-color stories. I get right nasty when AF shows and it is no holds barred.

Julia - first off, I went back to calling you Julie because when I looked at my notes from when we first shared out names that is what I put down. But I know you don't mind Julia, and I think I'm probably the one that started that, so sorry for the confusion! Anyhoo - there is no way that 8 lines could be wrong, no matter how faint. I just absolutely LOVE it! :happydance: And I hope you'll stay as long as you want, preferably until we all get BFPs next month :happydance: I totally knew you wouldn't be able to sleep last night :dohh:

Ejay - I love that you have "Ejay and Molly's Journal" that is your horses name, right? How is she? I really hope y'all get a foal out of all this trouble!

MissyMooMoo! Make yourself at home! I love your avatar and user name. If you are in the 2ww you have to share your most embarrassing story (teehee)

So I think I need to find a cave when I'm on the rag. I was doing SO well last night - DH was being super supportive and sweet. I was able to tell him little things that disappointed me about this particular cycle - like being bummed that we don't get to tell our family in person about a BFP, seeing my friend's baby, all that crap. And he was just hugging me and helping with dinner and just being super great. And then we went to bed and for some reason I decided to bring up this crap from two months ago - back then he said "maybe we'll never have a baby, it won't be the end of the universe". That has just really stuck in my craw and last night it was bothering me something fierce. I should have kept my mouth shut though because when I told him that bothered me he got really defensive and we got into a terrible fight. It was awful. I sobbed my heart out. We made up around midnight and finally got some sleep but I just can't take these knock down drag out fights every cycle. I know it is mostly my fault, and DH is getting really scared of me :haha: I've got to find a way to take it easier when Aunt Flo shows. Either that or find a cave - seriously!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

BBdreams and Soph - hope these tests are just too early for both of you! (.X.)


----------



## honeybee28

hello

im a bit drunk ooops. 

i just wanted to say, julia, YEEEEEEY!!!! Im not even jealous, im just so totally happy for you. fx, tonnes of sticky baby dust etc. you know im always here babe. Im just so oever the moon that things are heading in the right direction.

hey everyone else!!xx

i feel so different this month, it's so strange. like, i really am tthf. i dont feel any stress, we bd when we want not coz it's part of a 'schedule'. so strange. im not even stressed about dh going away even though i havent peaked yet. thank god, or i'd probably be having a nervous breakdown! lol. it's weird. i havent felt like this since before we started ttc.


----------



## honeybee28

Ejay - omg i LOVE outnumbered!!! Karen is hilarious, i love her!!


----------



## honeybee28

(.X.) for soph and bbdreams!!


----------



## Ejay

Jaimie - Molly is the name of my horse, she is sharing a TTC journal with me. She is getting much better thanks, vet is quite conficent that there won't be any premanent damage, so fingers crossed.

Honeybee, it's fantastic, you just gotta laugh at what the kids come out with. Karen tonight at the restaurant, when the american guy talks about shooting the elephant in the room. "you can't shoot elephants"


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

MissyMooMoo - I want to eat that puppy in your pic. I mean seriously, I just want to nom it right up! Too friggin' cute. Is it yours?


----------



## tryforbaby2

soph77 said:


> Morning Ladies.Took 2 tests this morning, both bfn :( :( :(
> Really thought we had it this time, oh well at least we get to keep having more fun trying!~
> Sorry Jullia, don't think I will be bump buddy with you until next month!!!

I pray that you tested too early for your body. I would absolutely wish and pray for my friends from BnB (my absolute close BnB friends) to come with me. I am excited and torn all at the same time. It's so hard to be completely happy with my 'news' when I know exactly how it feels to see the red demon. I am sorry soph you are feeling like poo.:hugs: 



bbdreams said:


> Julia!!! How exciting!!! I def. see a line and I usually don't see one when they are light, but I def. see it! I tested yesterday and got bfn, but ff has changed my ov date so now I am only 8dpo again, so I am still hopeful.

Ooooh 8dpo! Thats awesome! Check out my hpt thread (if you wish) for my bloodwork result. Fingers crossed so damned tight for you and soph and amypie!!! ;)



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I've got a REAL embarrassing nick name story, but it belongs to my friends. They call eachother "b" all the time and so one day I asked them why. Turns out they saw this underground, backstage video of James Brown once. He is having kinky sex with some teenager and PEES ON HER FACE! Then he throws her a towel and says "wipe your face b". Romantic, right? :rofl: Goodness I hope you gals don't mind my off-color stories. I get right nasty when AF shows and it is no holds barred.
> 
> Julia - first off, I went back to calling you Julie because when I looked at my notes from when we first shared out names that is what I put down. But I know you don't mind Julia, and I think I'm probably the one that started that, so sorry for the confusion! Anyhoo - there is no way that 8 lines could be wrong, no matter how faint. I just absolutely LOVE it! :happydance: And I hope you'll stay as long as you want, preferably until we all get BFPs next month :happydance: I totally knew you wouldn't be able to sleep last night :dohh:

Ewww....gross story! lmao.......Julie, Julia, Julia Ann blah blah blah.....it's all the same. I tossed and turned all night last night. Horrible, aren't I! hehe!

I wonder if we should say a prayer at the beginning of everyone's cycle or beginning of O to pray for egg and sperm to meet, where two can become one and find their comfy home together nestled in the uterus of all of you wonderful mom's and mom's to be. I think that would be beautiful. :hugs: I don't want to be mushy or odd, but I just want to tell you beautiful, wonderful and supportive women how much you are appreciated and loved. :hugs:


----------



## bbdreams

tryforbaby2 said:


> Ewww....gross story! lmao.......Julie, Julia, Julia Ann blah blah blah.....it's all the same. I tossed and turned all night last night. Horrible, aren't I! hehe!
> 
> I wonder if we should say a prayer at the beginning of everyone's cycle or beginning of O to pray for egg and sperm to meet, where two can become one and find their comfy home together nestled in the uterus of all of you wonderful mom's and mom's to be. I think that would be beautiful. :hugs: I don't want to be mushy or odd, but I just want to tell you beautiful, wonderful and supportive women how much you are appreciated and loved. :hugs:

I think this is very lovely Julia and we should def say this prayer!


----------



## MyTurnYet

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hello can I join you lovely ladies? I would like to chill with you hehe xx

Welcome, Missy! :hi:

P.S. You're going to love it in here. :flower:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Tryfor, just checked your test page and saw your post on your blood test results!!! Soooo happy for you. :happydance:

Jaimie, you were named after the Bionic woman? How cool is that? That was my favorite show growing up! 

The story was sooo gross, but funny! :rofl: Can't wait to tell DH.

Ladies, very tired tonight as meant to go to bed early last night but wound up having to stay up way late for school stuff. Going to chill out on the couch w/ DH and watch some good Thurs. night TV. Will catch up more later. Goodnight! :sleep:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

WOOT for your blood test Julia (i think I'll just randomly switch between julie and julia - seems like fun)!!! And I love your thought about the prayer. It is funny because my MIL sent me the St. Jude novena today and I'm workin' it. I'm a chronic shopping cart catholic ; O

G'night Miss Cranky Pants! Glad you loved the James Brown story - hope it doesn't give you nightmares! I'm also glad you remember the bionic woman - I'm really dating myself by saying I was named after her.

Honeybee - I'm so glad you are tipsy and chillax! That is one of my favorite states of consciousness : )


----------



## LuckyD

Tanikit said:


> I am afraid I am turning in (as in being a little self obsessed lately) and finding it hard to comment on everything I read here. My DH has got delayed ejaculation now and has not been ejaculating this month. I know I will ovulate today or tomorrow and these last few days I have been crying a lot because I do not know how to get him to ejaculate. This is the first month it has been so bad - the rest of the time we still did manage to get some sperm. Seeing the dominant follicle yesterday has really made me want to ctach that egg and now it seems it will not be - no amount of trying has helped this month. I've kept quiet cause I know he hates me talking about it, but I am so down - we already took last month off (and he did ejaculate then - I think)
> 
> He says he wants a baby, but then what is going on? He won't speak to anyone about it. I have been so down lately and this is usually the best time of my cycle. I feel like there are so many things standing in my way of becoming pregnant that this is just the last straw. Sorry to vent here - once I ovulate I should feel better either way because either I will have the 2ww to obsess over or it will be too late for this cycle and there will be nothing I can do about it. Right now though I am very miserable.

I am so sorry that you are feeling miserable Tanikit :hugs: does sound like a very tough situation and I can see why it is getting you down. I wish I had some more advice - but the other girls answered so well. I guess research and relaxation could be a good combo? I hope you are doing ok :hugs: 



MissyMooMoo said:


> Hello can I join you lovely ladies? I would like to chill with you hehe xx

Welcome MissyMooMoo! :flower:



soph77 said:


> Morning Ladies.Took 2 tests this morning, both bfn :( :( :(
> Really thought we had it this time, oh well at least we get to keep having more fun trying!~
> Sorry Jullia, don't think I will be bump buddy with you until next month!!!

Ah crap, so sorry Soph. What dpo are you? Could it just be too early? I hope so! Seeing a BFN is a big fat bummer. You doing ok? :hugs:



Ejay said:


> Anyone in the UK watch Outnumbered, you just gotta laugh at the kids, apparantly a lot of it is just improvisation by the children. It's so funny

I have only see a few, but that little girls is hilarious! She is amazing...



bbdreams said:


> I tested yesterday and got bfn, but ff has changed my ov date so now I am only 8dpo again, so I am still hopeful.

Hey, that's good that you are now 8dpo - still really early! Good luck xx



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> So I think I need to find a cave when I'm on the rag. I was doing SO well last night - DH was being super supportive and sweet. I was able to tell him little things that disappointed me about this particular cycle - like being bummed that we don't get to tell our family in person about a BFP, seeing my friend's baby, all that crap. And he was just hugging me and helping with dinner and just being super great. And then we went to bed and for some reason I decided to bring up this crap from two months ago - back then he said "maybe we'll never have a baby, it won't be the end of the universe". That has just really stuck in my craw and last night it was bothering me something fierce. I should have kept my mouth shut though because when I told him that bothered me he got really defensive and we got into a terrible fight. It was awful. I sobbed my heart out. We made up around midnight and finally got some sleep but I just can't take these knock down drag out fights every cycle. I know it is mostly my fault, and DH is getting really scared of me :haha: I've got to find a way to take it easier when Aunt Flo shows. Either that or find a cave - seriously!

So sorry love, I hate those nights where you just argue until the early hours of the morning. Don't blame yourself too much :hugs: it's a wonder that we don't all completely lose our minds with all this TTC business, an argument now and again is no big deal! But I know that it doesn't feel good - hope you are doing ok :hugs::hugs:



honeybee28 said:


> i feel so different this month, it's so strange. like, i really am tthf. i dont feel any stress, we bd when we want not coz it's part of a 'schedule'. so strange. im not even stressed about dh going away even though i havent peaked yet. thank god, or i'd probably be having a nervous breakdown! lol. it's weird. i havent felt like this since before we started ttc.

I like this very much! So glad that TTHF is working so well for you...that's got to be a good thing! xx


Right, off to check out Julia's blood work updates......


----------



## LuckyD

Yay for positive blood work Julia! Woo hoo!! That is SO awesome and I am SO happy for you! You're our first TTHFer to get a BFP!! My heart is glad for you xxxx


----------



## soph77

Firstly, welcome MissyMoo!!! Nice to see you here!



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :hugs: Soph :hugs: The 999 reasons to laugh (at infertility) blog had a contest for the best alternative BFN expressions and these were the winners:
> 
> a Beer Feels Nice
> Busted Feminine Nest
> Bummed For Now
> Belief & Faith Needed
> Be Freaky Now
> 
> Also Soph - what does your DH mean by "on the rag in your mouth?" is he referring to the possibly nasty things a gal might say while she is on the rag? Of course I never say anything nasty when I'm on the rag, hence my confusion :haha:

Love those bfns!!! Especially beer feels nice, but i'd like to change it to bvodka feels nice ;)

When dh says 'what, in your mouth?' he is referring to getting a headjob :D



tryforbaby2 said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies.Took 2 tests this morning, both bfn :( :( :(
> Really thought we had it this time, oh well at least we get to keep having more fun trying!~
> Sorry Jullia, don't think I will be bump buddy with you until next month!!!
> 
> I pray that you tested too early for your body. I would absolutely wish and pray for my friends from BnB (my absolute close BnB friends) to come with me. I am excited and torn all at the same time. It's so hard to be completely happy with my 'news' when I know exactly how it feels to see the red demon. I am sorry soph you are feeling like poo.:hugs:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I hope so too!!! I will be testing again on Sunday so fingers crossed I've got a late implanter. But seriously Julia, don't you dare feel bad about getting your bfp, we are all for one here and am so happy for you!
> 
> I did feel a little narky about another pregnant teacher today at school. We were sitting at lunch and she was complaining about being so tired, which I get. But then she goes on to say how annoying it is that pregnancy takes so long and she just wishes it was over already. Get this - she is only 18weeks!!! She has only just the tiniest bit showing!!! When I am pregnant I will be enjoying every second of it, in fact when I was pg with ds I went 10 days overdue, but I didn't care because I loved being pregnant so much. Grrrr stupid teacher....
> Anyway, thats my grumble for the day :)Click to expand...


----------



## soph77

Oops, messed up my multiquote there


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> MissyMooMoo - I want to eat that puppy in your pic. I mean seriously, I just want to nom it right up! Too friggin' cute. Is it yours?

Yes lol. She is Missy and we have a boy one called Pugsley....both pugs :flower:


----------



## Tanikit

Julia yay for good blood test results! So happy for you.

Soph I'm sure its too early for you to test - especially if you are 8dpo. 

Been reading up quite a lot. My gynae recommended DHEA and I read about Tripulus (maybe the worng name, will have to look it up again) which both might help if only my DH will swallow it. We may also see a sex therapist though neither of us is that keen to. I should ovulate today I think so that will mean I have missed this cycle unless by some miracle we get it right (and even then the sperm would be old so probably wouldn't work) Still feeling very down about this.

Jaimie hope you feel better soon - I also hate those nights when that happens.

MyTurnYet hope you had a good evening with your DH and feel less tired soon.


----------



## Annamumof2

Well i'm still spotting and the nurse i spoke to said that not to worry it will go soon, and if i get bad cramps go to the A&E asap grrrr i knew there a waste of time


----------



## soph77

Tanikit said:


> Julia yay for good blood test results! So happy for you.
> 
> Soph I'm sure its too early for you to test - especially if you are 8dpo.
> 
> Been reading up quite a lot. My gynae recommended DHEA and I read about Tripulus (maybe the worng name, will have to look it up again) which both might help if only my DH will swallow it. We may also see a sex therapist though neither of us is that keen to. I should ovulate today I think so that will mean I have missed this cycle unless by some miracle we get it right (and even then the sperm would be old so probably wouldn't work) Still feeling very down about this.
> 
> Jaimie hope you feel better soon - I also hate those nights when that happens.
> 
> MyTurnYet hope you had a good evening with your DH and feel less tired soon.

No I'm 12dpo, which I know is still kind of early, but something should have come up by now unless I just have a super lazy blastocyst that is just taking its sweet-ass time cruising the fallopian tube, happily cell dividing away, along its way to my nice, warm, inviting uterus, oblivious to my frustration and dismay.

Jamie, I am glad you made up with dh before going to bed. I have picked a fight with dh when I was feeling frustrated before. I accused him of not wanting a baby and purposefully not bding on the right days to avoid, when really he was having performance anxiety. I turned into a crazy woman. Thankfully he has gotten over the performance anxiety thing and is now happy to deploy his soldiers when needed - he just needs the rest of the cycle to recover!

Tanikit, I am so sorry you are going through this with your dh. I hope he is open to getting a little help, but I can imagine that the worse it gets, the more he will feel like a failure, which in turn will add the pressure thus making it worse, and so the cycle continues. Hopefully with a few 'successes' his confidence will improve and you will get what you need!!! :hugs:

Julia, way to go on the bloods my friend!!!! WooHooooooooooo


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi girls sorry I'm posting and running again:cry:

Tanikit hugs hun so sorry about what happening and hope you get it sorted soon:hugs:

Jaimie :hugs: to you as well hun I find this month I just went very quite when AF arrived I didn't want to talk to any one. my mum and sister were a distraction though.

Soph I hope you tested to early, you too BBdreams FX for that BFP :hugs:

I am off to the doctor soon I am going to ask for my thyroid to be checked, and I think I keep getting recurrent thrush so blood sugars as well. I think I need to sort out my body first and then when the times right I talk DH in to trying again.

But I'm afraid I'm not any more I'm out for the foreseeable future, I am very lucky to have my 4 so lucky... may be I'm just greedy wanting one more!!! plus I think I will wait on till DH has that job and we have more money in our pocket. my sister not in a bad way, mentioned waiting on till we were more financially secure and you know what she is right. I need to think with my head and not my heart.

I wont vanish though, I want to know how you are all getting on and sure I will need help to keep my mind off my baby fever its so bad! mother nature is cruel :cry:

Tryfor so happy for you :hugs: I will be watching to see those lines get darker :hugs:


----------



## soph77

CelticNiamh said:


> I am off to the doctor soon I am going to ask for my thyroid to be checked, and I think I keep getting recurrent thrush so blood sugars as well. I think I need to sort out my body first and then when the times right I talk DH in to trying again.
> 
> But I'm afraid I'm not any more I'm out for the foreseeable future, I am very lucky to have my 4 so lucky... may be I'm just greedy wanting one more!!! plus I think I will wait on till DH has that job and we have more money in our pocket. my sister not in a bad way, mentioned waiting on till we were more financially secure and you know what she is right. I need to think with my head and not my heart.
> 
> I wont vanish though, I want to know how you are all getting on and sure I will need help to keep my mind off my baby fever its so bad! mother nature is cruel :cry:
> 
> Tryfor so happy for you :hugs: I will be watching to see those lines get darker :hugs:

Niamh I am sorry to here that you are taking a break from trying but you need to do what you need to do. Your health is important and you need to get that sorted first and foremost. I completely understand the need to go with your head for a while, even when it hurts your heart. I have had to put trying off for a while until it made sense logically for our family even though I have been wanting another for a long time. Sometimes your head knows best, and in no time at all I am sure your heart will be able to get what it wants too. :hugs: Don't dissapear though hun! :flower:


----------



## bbdreams

Okay girls, so I am confused this morning. I woke up about an hour and a half early so I took my temp then and it was really low then I went back to sleep and took it again an hour and a half later and it was really high 98.2. So, if I put in the low temp at 4:30 ff moves my ovulation day back again and puts me at 10dpo, but if I put the high temp in it leaves my o day at what it moved it to yesterday and puts me at 9dpo... It seems like my o day just keeps going back and forth... I dunno which temp to use...


----------



## soph77

Hmmm bb, thats a tough one. Temps say O on cd15, but monitor and cm say cd16. Guess you could just go with either, but keep the other in mind. I hate it when my data doesn't match!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

soph77 said:


> No I'm 12dpo, which I know is still kind of early, but something should have come up by now unless I just have a super lazy blastocyst that is just taking its sweet-ass time cruising the fallopian tube, happily cell dividing away, along its way to my nice, warm, inviting uterus, oblivious to my frustration and dismay.

:thumbup: I love this, very well written Soph! I do hope it is the case.



CelticNiamh said:


> I am off to the doctor soon I am going to ask for my thyroid to be checked, and I think I keep getting recurrent thrush so blood sugars as well. I think I need to sort out my body first and then when the times right I talk DH in to trying again.
> 
> But I'm afraid I'm not any more I'm out for the foreseeable future, I am very lucky to have my 4 so lucky... may be I'm just greedy wanting one more!!!

Aw Niamh - I do hope that getting your thyroid and sugars checked helps you out, and that you soon feel confident in your health. I completely see what you are saying about putting ttc off for the time being, but I also hear you on the ticking time bomb that is our biological clock and the cruel urges mother nature imparts. I really hope you find your way through this without feeling the terrible longing that AF makes so acute. I really need to figure out how to do that to - just sort of put the "trying" part aside and hope for the best without getting frazzle dazzle :winkwink: I really wish you all the best hon - you've been so supportive and I want to support you in your way forward. You are allowed to check on this thread because it is all about TTHF and not TTC :winkwink:

:hugs: Thanks for all the support and reassurance ladies - It helps to know I'm not the only one that keeps DH up till midnight bawling my eyes out! All those poor hubbies out there...

MissyMooMoo - two adorable pugs? How do you keep from squeezing them all the time?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oops - forgot to say to BBdreams - I think you might have ov'd on CD 14. I try to keep in mind that FF is just a guide but doesn't have any sensors in our uterus so it ain't perfect. Have you been charting long enough to have a fairly good intuition about it yourself? I would trust your instincts. I tend to err on the side of the temp dip indicating ovulation because I get that fairly consistently in my charts.

And in the name of TTHF and getting less obsessed, I've decided not to temp this month. I'm really regular so I'm quite certain my window is CD 13 - 16. I may try the softcups though - I think Julia used them the past few cycles. Gonna stick with the EPO and grapefruit for my CM, vitamins and good clean living for DH's spermies, and trying to let go of the longing...just gotta trust that our bodies are made to procreate and that some day we'll get our hearts desires!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Soph thanks :flower: I wont vanish I cant LOL I would only be wondering how every one is. 

BBdreams hmmm hard one my head would tell me to use the temp that leaves me at 10dpo (closer to testing and makes my chart look good) but think may be the one that 9 dpo might be better. may some one knows more. :flower:

I am booked in for an internal and bloods next tuesday, I am deffo taking a break NTNP and I want to lose weight see if that helps I guess I will know more when I get the results of my blood test a week after. 

still feel crap and tired and get this so bloated and my (.y.) have gotten to big for my bra so annoying grrrr.


----------



## Annamumof2

well i think i had some ovulation pains today, not 100% sure though


----------



## tryforbaby2

Niamh, you do what makes sense to you at the moment. I'd love to still here from you once in awhile if that's ok. The other girls responses were perfect. 

bbdreams, boy your O day is confusing to me by the sound of it! I bought a bbt 8 months ago and never used it. Not once. Don't have the energy in me to remember to use it before I open my eyes. PLUS my DD wakes me up at all different hours anyway! Wouldn't be accurate for me. Fingers Crossed! :)

Soph, Maybe thats what's going on?....I love the story about the little ball of cells taking the scenic route to it's home. :cloud9: Have you had any symptoms at all? If you didn't thats still good too!

LuckyD, how are you? You are in the Tww right? Any symptoms for you? Yes, I did realize that I am the first TTHF'r to get a bfp.Thats nice! :) I am hoping all you girls are going to be following me very very soon. I won't dare step into 1st Tri yet. I am not ready. I want my bestest gals with me!!

Jaimie, chronic shopping cart catholic eh? lmao My name stands for Serenity, St. Julia (thats what my MIL said!). Hmmm? I wonder what St. Jaimie is? Is that a catholic name? How are you feeling? Is she on her way out yet? She usually only bothers you for 3 days right?

I did use softcups for the past three cycles. I really do like them. They look intimidating but they are super easy and very comfy. I just liked the peace of mind knowing that at least half of DH sperm is sitting up there at my cervix and eventually most will go in (picture: sperm trampoline)...

Oooo I gotta go company is here,Ill catch up soon!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

ok CD 16/17 and my nipples feel senative and i had odd pains like ovulation or period, do oyu think i might be ovulating?


----------



## MyTurnYet

Grrr, stupid internet keeps going out...hope this post makes it! Will be a quick check in for me, too, as don't have much time to read through everything.


First of all, Celtic, :hug: for you, girl. Let us know how you make out with your thyroid test. I'm sort of hypothyroid...right on the edge of it, anyway, so take armour thyroid every day. Have you ever read about trying anti-candida diets? There are supplements you can take to help w/ that, too...caprylic acid and p'au darco come to mind. I'm totally going to check out those True Blood books over the summer. 



tryforbaby2 said:


> My name stands for Serenity, St. Julia (thats what my MIL said!).
> 
> 
> I did use softcups for the past three cycles. I really do like them. They look intimidating but they are super easy and very comfy. I just liked the peace of mind knowing that at least half of DH sperm is sitting up there at my cervix and eventually most will go in (picture: sperm trampoline)...

How are you feeling Julie/Julia? Is your name Julie or Julia? Confused. :blush: Loved your post about St. Julia standing for serenity. Yet another reason why I want to name my daughter Julia! (or Juliana...or maybe Juliet!). Now, DH and I just need to make a daughter to name. :winkwink:

Cracking up about the trampoline visual! :rofl:





Tanikit said:


> Julia yay for good blood test results! So happy for you.
> 
> Soph I'm sure its too early for you to test - especially if you are 8dpo.
> 
> Been reading up quite a lot. My gynae recommended DHEA and I read about Tripulus (maybe the worng name, will have to look it up again) which both might help if only my DH will swallow it. We may also see a sex therapist though neither of us is that keen to. I should ovulate today I think so that will mean I have missed this cycle unless by some miracle we get it right (and even then the sperm would be old so probably wouldn't work) Still feeling very down about this.
> 
> Jaimie hope you feel better soon - I also hate those nights when that happens.
> 
> MyTurnYet hope you had a good evening with your DH and feel less tired soon.

Thanks Tanikit! Sounds like a good plan w/ your DH. I think seeing a sex therapist might be kind of fun. :dohh: I don't want you to feel down.:hugs:



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> G'night Miss Cranky Pants! Glad you loved the James Brown story - hope it doesn't give you nightmares! I'm also glad you remember the bionic woman - I'm really dating myself by saying I was named after her.
> 
> Honeybee - I'm so glad you are tipsy and chillax! That is one of my favorite states of consciousness : )

You crack me up, Jaimie! I love it. Hey, I'm getting used to the spelling of your name. It used to take all my concentration to add that extra "i" in. :haha: There was something else I wanted to say, but think I deleted part of your quote. 

Oh, I know! Praying...recently I've read about and been praying to St. Gerard, the Patron St. of Motherhood. Check out this website: https://www.saintgerard.com/stgerard.html

Goodnight, all! :hi:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Do you ladies like my new avatar? Tryfor posted one of a bump...and then she got a bump!! I thought if I post one of a baby, the same thing might happen. :haha: Although I'm hoping for a human baby rather than a cartoon baby...felt weird posting a pic of someone else's baby though. :rofl: I'm really losing it, huh?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> Do you ladies like my new avatar? Tryfor posted one of a bump...and then she got a bump!! I thought if I post one of a baby, the same thing might happen. :haha: Although I'm hoping for a human baby rather than a cartoon baby...felt weird posting a pic of someone else's baby though. :rofl: I'm really losing it, huh?

If that works for you, lord knows I'll be stealing it next month!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Jill - I love your new avatar. I'd almost settle for a cartoon baby at this point. Hey, maybe a cartoon baby would fill it's diapers with bubbles? Or gum drops? Thanks so much for the St. Gerard link - it is funny because I googled his novena and that site didn't come up! You can get a free medallion on that site...


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh, and thanks for the extra effort on the name spelling - I don't want to become a Cyclops! hee


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Oh, and thanks for the extra effort on the name spelling - I don't want to become a Cyclops! hee

:rofl:

I can always count on all of you ladies to make me laugh! :thumbup:


----------



## LuckyD

Hey everyone!



CelticNiamh said:


> But I'm afraid I'm not any more I'm out for the foreseeable future, I am very lucky to have my 4 so lucky... may be I'm just greedy wanting one more!!! plus I think I will wait on till DH has that job and we have more money in our pocket. my sister not in a bad way, mentioned waiting on till we were more financially secure and you know what she is right. I need to think with my head and not my heart.
> 
> I wont vanish though, I want to know how you are all getting on and sure I will need help to keep my mind off my baby fever its so bad! mother nature is cruel :cry:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh sweets xx everyone else has said it so well, but do what you think is best for yourself and your body and we will be here either way! It's such a hard decision you are making, but remember - it's not forever. And if it feels like the wrong decision, then change your mind again! Nothing is set in stone xx hope you are doing ok :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> And in the name of TTHF and getting less obsessed, I've decided not to temp this month. I'm really regular so I'm quite certain my window is CD 13 - 16. I may try the softcups though - I think Julia used them the past few cycles. Gonna stick with the EPO and grapefruit for my CM, vitamins and good clean living for DH's spermies, and trying to let go of the longing...just gotta trust that our bodies are made to procreate and that some day we'll get our hearts desires!
> 
> Totally hear you here Jaimie...trusting our bodies is such a good idea. Sometimes I really don't trust mine...but stressing about it and hating on it doesn't help I think. I am going to try the softcups too I think....
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> LuckyD, how are you? You are in the Tww right? Any symptoms for you? Yes, I did realize that I am the first TTHF'r to get a bfp.Thats nice! :) I am hoping all you girls are going to be following me very very soon. I won't dare step into 1st Tri yet. I am not ready. I want my bestest gals with me!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey love, I am doing ok....I am only 8 or 9dpo but AF is due tomorrow - or Monday/Tuesday as I O'd later this month. No really strong symptoms - BBs are a bit 'burny' at times, but that's it! A few other things that I have had other months so I am not counting those...pretty sure AF will be here in the next few days. Hope you are doing well and still on Cloud 9! :cloud9: Don't feel that you have to go anywhere - you belong in here with us xxx
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies like my new avatar? Tryfor posted one of a bump...and then she got a bump!! I thought if I post one of a baby, the same thing might happen. :haha: Although I'm hoping for a human baby rather than a cartoon baby...felt weird posting a pic of someone else's baby though. :rofl: I'm really losing it, huh?Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha, love it! I am going to do the same if it works for you! xx
> 
> Hi everyone else - sorry if I missed you xxx
> 
> 
> I am doing well, I had my job interview Friday morning and then they rang me Fri afternoon to say I was the preferred candidate...however, it is a full time position and I was only looking for part time, but had been told by the Manager it was still worth applying for. So they have offered me full-time for three months then down to three days a week. They need someone there a lot at the beginning as it will be setting up a whole new service. Pretty nice of them to compromise - I have to let them know by Monday. Am thinking I will say yes.......Click to expand...


----------



## Tanikit

Morning everyone. My daughter is sitting pulling all her so-called good behaviour chocolates out the box - how many she has eaten who knows and I don't care at all - its my DH who wants to reward like that, I don't think it is wise. 

No, I don't want a cartoon baby - they seem to do everything over the top so even if they had bubbles in their diaper they would probably fill a whole room :) Did make me smile a bit though.

Julia how are you feeling - what symptoms have you got or not got?

Lucky hope AF will stay away for you.

Yesterday at Moms and Tots the kids did the story of Hannah and how she prayed for a baby and eventually gave birth to Samuel and then they made a small baby out of toilet rolls, newspaper and material. What I want to know is why did they all have to wait so long?

I am particularly down today - while my temperature is only slightly up this morning I am pretty sure I did ovulate and even if I didn't after what I said last night in tears, I very much doubt we will even get near the bedroom today (or anywhere else for that matter) I feel like we have thrown away a whole cycle and with no hope of the next one being better. Sometimes I feel like I am being selfish, but actually I am just getting very depressed and don't know what to do about it. Sorry to be such a downer I cried for over an hour last night.


----------



## Annamumof2

umm is my posts not showing up?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> ok CD 16/17 and my nipples feel senative and i had odd pains like ovulation or period, do oyu think i might be ovulating?

Hi Anna hard to tell, on less your temping or using opk's there is no way of fully knowing im afraid are you getting any fertile mucus!I saw your second post, yep we can see you lol



MyTurnYet said:


> Grrr, stupid internet keeps going out...hope this post makes it! Will be a quick check in for me, too, as don't have much time to read through everything.
> 
> 
> First of all, Celtic, :hug: for you, girl. Let us know how you make out with your thyroid test. I'm sort of hypothyroid...right on the edge of it, anyway, so take armour thyroid every day. Have you ever read about trying anti-candida diets? There are supplements you can take to help w/ that, too...caprylic acid and p'au darco come to mind. I'm totally going to check out those True Blood books over the summer.


Thanks hun I'm going to research it more, it might explain how I can not seem to lose as much weight as I want. I will google that diet as well. would amour thyroid help me I wonder. I'm kinda hoping the maca Im on does the trick with my hormones and cycles which I know are not bad. you will enjoy them and true blood starts back on the TV soon yay! :happydance: love the new avatar I might try that when I'm back on track.

Jaimie how are you doing hun,what the plan for this cycle


Tanikit oh hun I feel for you:hugs: just wondering is it only with sex your DH can not get there, could he possible do it alone and may be use the ol turkey baster hope your ok hun :hugs:

LuckyD thanks hun, feeling a wee bit better today and your right I can change my mind if I want LOL. my best friend said the same thing to me, I confided in her yesterday (not the friend who was horrible) but Im still not trying for now. so happy to hear about the job, Ild go for it hun you know what they say, its always easier to find a job you want when you have one already. so if it doesn't work out you will find something better. good luck!

how is every one else doing any way, feel like I have missed loads...

Tryfor how are you, were are you I wanna know how you are! :happydance:


I have stopped temping, might do a bit to get OV date just to check LP but other than that not a hint of BD near or on OV nada.
Doctor gave me a tablet for the thrush then rang me and said not to take it, so I have this lovely cream I have to shove up my vajay great excuse to so nothing last night hehehe !

OOOH guess were I have thrush now, my mouth so I think Im going to blame DH ! who wants to guess how I got that then!!!!
Guess who I made take the tablet :haha::haha: may be that's why I keep getting it!

ok on that note I'm out here lol


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> ok CD 16/17 and my nipples feel senative and i had odd pains like ovulation or period, do oyu think i might be ovulating?
> 
> Hi Anna hard to tell, on less your temping or using opk's there is no way of fully knowing im afraid are you getting any fertile mucus!I saw your second post, yep we can see you lol
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Grrr, stupid internet keeps going out...hope this post makes it! Will be a quick check in for me, too, as don't have much time to read through everything.
> 
> 
> First of all, Celtic, :hug: for you, girl. Let us know how you make out with your thyroid test. I'm sort of hypothyroid...right on the edge of it, anyway, so take armour thyroid every day. Have you ever read about trying anti-candida diets? There are supplements you can take to help w/ that, too...caprylic acid and p'au darco come to mind. I'm totally going to check out those True Blood books over the summer.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks hun I'm going to research it more, it might explain how I can not seem to lose as much weight as I want. I will google that diet as well. would amour thyroid help me I wonder. I'm kinda hoping the maca Im on does the trick with my hormones and cycles which I know are not bad. you will enjoy them and true blood starts back on the TV soon yay! :happydance: love the new avatar I might try that when I'm back on track.
> 
> Jaimie how are you doing hun,what the plan for this cycle
> 
> 
> Tanikit oh hun I feel for you:hugs: just wondering is it only with sex your DH can not get there, could he possible do it alone and may be use the ol turkey baster hope your ok hun :hugs:
> 
> LuckyD thanks hun, feeling a wee bit better today and your right I can change my mind if I want LOL. my best friend said the same thing to me, I confided in her yesterday (not the friend who was horrible) but Im still not trying for now. so happy to hear about the job, Ild go for it hun you know what they say, its always easier to find a job you want when you have one already. so if it doesn't work out you will find something better. good luck!
> 
> how is every one else doing any way, feel like I have missed loads...
> 
> Tryfor how are you, were are you I wanna know how you are! :happydance:
> 
> 
> I have stopped temping, might do a bit to get OV date just to check LP but other than that not a hint of BD near or on OV nada.
> Doctor gave me a tablet for the thrush then rang me and said not to take it, so I have this lovely cream I have to shove up my vajay great excuse to so nothing last night hehehe !
> 
> OOOH guess were I have thrush now, my mouth so I think Im going to blame DH ! who wants to guess how I got that then!!!!
> Guess who I made take the tablet :haha::haha: may be that's why I keep getting it!
> 
> ok on that note I'm out here lolClick to expand...

ah i thought i was hiding or BnB wasnt posting them lol

i'm getting some CM and it looks pale yellow/almost clear


----------



## CelticNiamh

Anna you might be leading up to o watch out for the ewcm , do you think you would chart at all I think it would help you so much.


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Anna you might be leading up to o watch out for the ewcm , do you think you would chart at all I think it would help you so much.

i would if i had the right thing to use, but i'm not good at remembering things and i wake up odd hours sometimes i wake up early sometimes i wake up late


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Anna you might be leading up to o watch out for the ewcm , do you think you would chart at all I think it would help you so much.
> 
> i would if i had the right thing to use, but i'm not good at remembering things and i wake up odd hours sometimes i wake up early sometimes i wake up lateClick to expand...

Its worth it even with not waking up at iregular times, I know I wake up a lot some nights with Eireann but I still see a patteren I can pinpoint ov as well I know my charts would not be 100% acurate so I take that in to account.
I know you prob seen this but here is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/

or may be this one would suit you better as it send reminders to your email so you wont forget. https://www.medhelp.org/user_trackers/show/192673?go_to=timeline_slider&start_date=2010-04-06 
That might bring up my page not sure LOL

Look at it this way Anna you may get that BFP sooner plus have amo your nurse and doctor get help sooner.


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Anna you might be leading up to o watch out for the ewcm , do you think you would chart at all I think it would help you so much.
> 
> i would if i had the right thing to use, but i'm not good at remembering things and i wake up odd hours sometimes i wake up early sometimes i wake up lateClick to expand...
> 
> Its worth it even with not waking up at iregular times, I know I wake up a lot some nights with Eireann but I still see a patteren I can pinpoint ov as well I know my charts would not be 100% acurate so I take that in to account.
> I know you prob seen this but here is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/
> 
> or may be this one would suit you better as it send reminders to your email so you wont forget. https://www.medhelp.org/user_trackers/show/192673?go_to=timeline_slider&start_date=2010-04-06
> That might bring up my page not sure LOL
> 
> Look at it this way Anna you may get that BFP sooner plus have amo your nurse and doctor get help sooner.Click to expand...

i know FF well, i get confused on it though but thanks hun i will think about it, i need to buy me a new thormonitor though as the one i have only gives you 3 numbers and not 4


----------



## Tanikit

I am going to leave this site for a while, while I may pop in and see how you are all doing I need a break - its just been far too much this month.

Good luck to all of you. I hope there will be lots of BFPs soon and that you will all have healthy happy pregnancies. I may not be gone long, then again I don't know. I need to sort things out with DH and me and it will probably mean forgetting about a baby for a while though I say that but know I cannot do it.


----------



## Moondance

Annamumof2 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Anna you might be leading up to o watch out for the ewcm , do you think you would chart at all I think it would help you so much.
> 
> i would if i had the right thing to use, but i'm not good at remembering things and i wake up odd hours sometimes i wake up early sometimes i wake up lateClick to expand...


BBT thermometers are cheap. And you can always set an alarm to temp by. 
But even temping at erratic times can still help you, because temping looks at MORE than just individual temps, it looks at the whole cycle of temps. It looks at the range of temps, not just one or two odd ones here or there.

When I first started charting, my temping was all over the place, but it got me into the habit of taking my temp on waking up, so then once I had it down, doing it naturally every morning, I was able to start using an alarm.





I have read everyone elses posts, but um, I'm stupid and dumb lately and can't remember anything I read. So easily distracted.

I am psyched. I am a person who loves pets and animals, and I used to always keep Siamese Fighting Fish (Bettas). I love them, but for the past 2 years I haven't had one.
I got a cheap glass hexagonal tank yesterday, with built in light and filter and all that, so today I got a new fighting fish! The little stunner was sold to me as female, but is SO pretty, she gave every single male fighter in the store a run for their money, so I got her.... I shall attach a pic.



Cycle wise, I am on Day 24, had a temp drop today, so perhaps ovulation is tomorrow. Though I won't get to see sweety til Monday, I hope maybe I ovulate a wee bit late (MONDAY NIGHT preferably, please please please LOL).



Went to my brothers last night, was going to have a few drinks with him and the crowd. Until my brother threw a FULL can of Bundaberg Rum and Cola at me.... then later, he was saying he wanted to pose for a picture with me, and then when I went near him, he got an empty can and bounced it off my head.... then later he came and BIT me, and he spent about an hour calling me nasty names that he used to call me at school. I got upset and left.
 



Attached Files:







BNB.jpg
File size: 164.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Moondance

Tanikit said:


> I am going to leave this site for a while, while I may pop in and see how you are all doing I need a break - its just been far too much this month.
> 
> Good luck to all of you. I hope there will be lots of BFPs soon and that you will all have healthy happy pregnancies. I may not be gone long, then again I don't know. I need to sort things out with DH and me and it will probably mean forgetting about a baby for a while though I say that but know I cannot do it.


Oh Tanikit honey, I'm so sorry you're going through all this crap...
I hope you and your hubby can get things sorted out and get all the help you need to see things through. We'll miss you around here.
I hope things go well for you, so we can see you back in here soon sweety!

:hug::hug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit You do what you need to do hun, I understand what you mean, I hope you will be ok and come back to us with happy news :hugs::hugs: I will be thinking of you lots:hugs:

Moondance kick his ass the waster I kill him today, you should of left sooner hun and here feck him and his name calling.


----------



## bbdreams

MyTurnYet said:


> Do you ladies like my new avatar? Tryfor posted one of a bump...and then she got a bump!! I thought if I post one of a baby, the same thing might happen. :haha: Although I'm hoping for a human baby rather than a cartoon baby...felt weird posting a pic of someone else's baby though. :rofl: I'm really losing it, huh?

I thought I would follow suit MyTurn and change my avatar! This picture is what I want! Everything feels so different this cycle and I keep telling myself I am going to get a bfp this cycle, but the test keep telling me bfn:cry:.... I wish they would just give up and agree with ME!:thumbup:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw BBdreams! If you are 11 DPO like your ticker says I doubt there would be anything for the tests to pick up, right hon?

Tanikit - I can hear your sorrow in your posts, and I heard it last cycle too when you were down. I feel so hurt for you. I really hope that taking a break and possibly seeing a therapist strengthens your relationship with DH. I'm trying to focus on that too, just growing closer to him and appreciating what we have rather than focusing on what we don't.

Nice beta Moon! I didn't realize that the females were so pretty.

Anna - it is really hard for me to say whether or not you've ov'd just based on your day to day symptoms. It is the pattern of symptoms and temps that makes it more clear. If you don't want to temp you can just chart your symptoms but because I can't see that it makes it difficult for me to offer any opinion, sorry!

Howdy Niamh! Good 'ol turkey basters indeed!

LuckyD - how cool is that about your job offer! Did you get along with the people you spoke with? Do you think you'll be happy there? I hope you'll be ok with 3 months full time. Hey, at least it will take your mind off, you know, stuff. Hee. I'm really happy for you!


----------



## Annamumof2

well if all else fails this cycle i will temp next cycle


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tanikit said:


> Julia how are you feeling - what symptoms have you got or not got?
> 
> I am particularly down today - while my temperature is only slightly up this morning I am pretty sure I did ovulate and even if I didn't after what I said last night in tears, I very much doubt we will even get near the bedroom today (or anywhere else for that matter) I feel like we have thrown away a whole cycle and with no hope of the next one being better. Sometimes I feel like I am being selfish, but actually I am just getting very depressed and don't know what to do about it. Sorry to be such a downer I cried for over an hour last night.

:hugs: I don't know exactly what to say that the other girls didn't already mention. I pray for my list of women to come with me very soon. :hugs:

I feel like an idiot already saying I 'possibly' have symptoms but I have stringy thick snot like (light greenish/yellow) CM, My cervix changes all day everyday so it's not a good indicator but right now it's high and very soft and awash in CM (like it is every month at this time). My boobs are still sore, and they have been since O, but I noticed that for a few cycles already. Also I am getting pulling feelings all over my lower abdomen, slight sharp cramps and ovary cramps (light). My two big symptoms right now (I don't know if it's myimagination) are: I have only been sleeping 5 hours each night this week before I wake up to pee, then it takes me 2-3 hours to fall back asleep?...WTF? lol Whether I go to bed at 10 Ill be up at 3am...if I go to bed at 11 I amup at 4am...etc etc....and when I do get up for the morning I am very lightheaded, slightly nauseated from being lightheaded and I feel dehydrated. But like I said I am unsure if I am 'making' these syptoms?....




Annamumof2 said:


> umm is my posts not showing up?

Anna, please don't take this the wrong way but I only post on people's posts when they give the curtiousy of responding back on everyone elses posts. It's frustrating when you are talking about something and no one is answering you. :hugs: 



Tanikit said:


> I am going to leave this site for a while, while I may pop in and see how you are all doing I need a break - its just been far too much this month.
> 
> Good luck to all of you. I hope there will be lots of BFPs soon and that you will all have healthy happy pregnancies. I may not be gone long, then again I don't know. I need to sort things out with DH and me and it will probably mean forgetting about a baby for a while though I say that but know I cannot do it.

:hugs: I am going to miss you dearly. When you feel better and things are going the way you want them too, everyone will have the hearts and arms open for you. :hugs:



bbdreams said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies like my new avatar? Tryfor posted one of a bump...and then she got a bump!! I thought if I post one of a baby, the same thing might happen. :haha: Although I'm hoping for a human baby rather than a cartoon baby...felt weird posting a pic of someone else's baby though. :rofl: I'm really losing it, huh?
> 
> I thought I would follow suit MyTurn and change my avatar! This picture is what I want! Everything feels so different this cycle and I keep telling myself I am going to get a bfp this cycle, but the test keep telling me bfn:cry:.... I wish they would just give up and agree with ME!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Girls, post a bump! It gives you something sweet to look at!!! 
When my company leaves tomorrow, I will type up my chart for this past cyclefor everyone since I don't have an online chart. Some of the things I did this month are:

Softcups after :sex: 'Try them, you might like them!' Plus no leakage!!!
Digi Opk (New 1st time using <3 them!) Smiley 1st day I used it CD13 (normal O CD18!)
:sex: CD11, CD13 and CD14 that's it! 
Red Raspberry Leaf Tea every other day as a part of my breakfast.

DH takes a men's multi vitamin (already has 15mg of zinc) requirement for good sperm is 30mg, so I gave him an additional 25mg of zinc (50mg pill broke in half).
I have been taking prenatal vitamins also.

I also dranks grapefruit juice (mixed with wine) this past cycle also right before 'early' O. I think it thinned my CM?...:shrug:

If I think of anything else I will let you all know!!! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi Tryfor :flower: symptoms sound all good they say your cervix wont settle on till you are about 6 weeks max so don't worry about that. you know I don't know if I said it already but when you had your internal I thought may be that will do the job as I have heard it from others as well :flower: also I guess the pressure was off and with every thing else it worked :happydance: great out come so great to see one of us graduating at last :hugs:


:Quote:
Originally Posted by Annamumof2 View Post
umm is my posts not showing up?
Anna, please don't take this the wrong way but I only post on people's posts when they give the curtiousy of responding back on everyone elses posts. It's frustrating when you are talking about something and no one is answering you. :Quote:

Anna This had crossed my mind earlier as well, but couldn't think what way to say it with out offending. but I do agree with Tryfor and hope you take it in a positive way,:flower::hugs:

Hope every one else is well, I have some supplement shopping to do it seems LOL but Im stopping EPO and Bcomplex and sticking with the MACA I swear I am feeling a huge change I'm already wanting :sex: but on till my AF is gone and thrush problem is cleared up then I guess my hips will just have to stay twitchy :haha: I have noticed that my AF is supper light and very little cramps as well must be the MACA

Hey ladies another term for nookie vertical jogging!!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Thanks for the list TryFor. Celtic, I'm also considering what I should try next month... I'm thinking of Soy Iso and/or Progesterone. I'm a bit nervous about progesterone though, because I've heard the over the counter kind can have varying quality. Plus I really don't want to screw up my cycle more. I just worry about my short LP. :shrug:

I also highly recommend Softcups if nothing else than the leakage. One night I didn't use them and woke up in the middle of the night regretting it!! :haha: They are extremely intimidating, but seriously, they are super easy!

Well, AF is due very shortly for me.... Going back and forth between obsessing and finding the ability to just accept that whatever happens is going to happen. Kinda strange! :wacko: Glad to have you ladies to remind me to *TTHF*!!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

SquirrelGirl said:


> Thanks for the list TryFor. Celtic, I'm also considering what I should try next month... I'm thinking of Soy Iso and/or Progesterone. I'm a bit nervous about progesterone though, because I've heard the over the counter kind can have varying quality. Plus I really don't want to screw up my cycle more. I just worry about my short LP. :shrug:
> 
> I also highly recommend Softcups if nothing else than the leakage. One night I didn't use them and woke up in the middle of the night regretting it!! :haha: They are extremely intimidating, but seriously, they are super easy!
> 
> Well, AF is due very shortly for me.... Going back and forth between obsessing and finding the ability to just accept that whatever happens is going to happen. Kinda strange! :wacko: Glad to have you ladies to remind me to *TTHF*!!!!

how sort is yours,sorry if you have already said :blush: mine was 11 so bit worried about that even though I know its still in the ok range but not if egg implants late. I will let you know how the maca goes, I might try flaxseed oil, royal jelly and may be angus catus if I need to. I read on the maca thread one of the girls is used progesterone cream to help her cycles. she has low levels so as soon as she gets a BFP she will need to go on some form to increase her levels and hold on to the baby

Ive been thinking of getting soft cups for my AF, some one suggested it may be the Tampons causing thrush. :dohh:


----------



## Ejay

Hi all

Niamh - sending you some:hugs:, I have always looked to your posts for advice and wisdom, please keep popping in for a chat.

Tanikit - I understand sometimes everything just weighs you down and you need a release, will be thinking of you please keep popping in to chat.

Lucky - have posted in your journal, soo pleased for you, sounds like a good deal they are offering.

An Update on Molly - she is doing ok, i went to see her this morning and we shared some special us time in the paddock at the vets, no one else was around, I think I am the only one who visits there horse at the vets!!:haha:

I love the idea about the avatar, I think I will find one of a pony with a bump in the hopes that after all of this Molly is in foal.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ejay said:


> Hi all
> 
> Niamh - sending you some:hugs:, I have always looked to your posts for advice and wisdom, please keep popping in for a chat.
> 
> Tanikit - I understand sometimes everything just weighs you down and you need a release, will be thinking of you please keep popping in to chat.
> 
> Lucky - have posted in your journal, soo pleased for you, sounds like a good deal they are offering.
> 
> An Update on Molly - she is doing ok, i went to see her this morning and we shared some special us time in the paddock at the vets, no one else was around, I think I am the only one who visits there horse at the vets!!:haha:
> 
> I love the idea about the avatar, I think I will find one of a pony with a bump in the hopes that after all of this Molly is in foal.

Thank you so much, Im going no were either, Im taking a break all right for now and looking forward to it. I would only miss every one and I want to see how every one is doing :hugs:
Glad to hear Molly is ok, guess the stallion got a wee bit carried away I know they bite when covering when we covered our mare Happy she came out a lot luckier a few scrapes and small bites bit other wise ok, do you think any of the other mares got jealous or Territorial of a strange mare hogging the stallion attentions. I hope she feels well and safe now and lets a foal grow. I know they can prevent a pregnancy if they do not feel safe and secure. how long before you know for sure will the vet do a scan in 4 weeks or so.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

CelticNiamh said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the list TryFor. Celtic, I'm also considering what I should try next month... I'm thinking of Soy Iso and/or Progesterone. I'm a bit nervous about progesterone though, because I've heard the over the counter kind can have varying quality. Plus I really don't want to screw up my cycle more. I just worry about my short LP. :shrug:
> 
> I also highly recommend Softcups if nothing else than the leakage. One night I didn't use them and woke up in the middle of the night regretting it!! :haha: They are extremely intimidating, but seriously, they are super easy!
> 
> Well, AF is due very shortly for me.... Going back and forth between obsessing and finding the ability to just accept that whatever happens is going to happen. Kinda strange! :wacko: Glad to have you ladies to remind me to *TTHF*!!!!
> 
> how sort is yours,sorry if you have already said :blush: mine was 11 so bit worried about that even though I know its still in the ok range but not if egg implants late. I will let you know how the maca goes, I might try flaxseed oil, royal jelly and may be angus catus if I need to. I read on the maca thread one of the girls is used progesterone cream to help her cycles. she has low levels so as soon as she gets a BFP she will need to go on some form to increase her levels and hold on to the baby
> 
> Ive been thinking of getting soft cups for my AF, some one suggested it may be the Tampons causing thrush. :dohh:Click to expand...

When I first started charting almost a year ago before I started taking B Complex, it was always 8 or 9 days.... I have talked to my OB/GYN twice about it and she doesn't seem concerned.... :growlmad: I've been taking B100 complex since January, I think and it seemed to help, then not, and now I'm taking B200 (one 100 capsule in the morning, one in the evening)... I dunno! I also have a lot of spotting before and after, so even with an 8-9 day LP I was spotting a good four days before AF!!!!! But last month and this current cycle are looking better from a spotting standpoint, so maybe taking two B100 capsules a day is helping? :shrug:

My sister also had a very short LP, nearly identical cycles as mine including all the spotting. She had a really hard time getting pregnant, but after almost two years and a few losses cry:) she finally had her beautiful baby boy. At her first appointment with her doctor after having him, the doctor asked her what kind of BC she wanted to go on. Of course my sister laughed and said Are you Kidding?!?! .... well.... BAM! she's pregnant again! :happydance: About 12 weeks now. Her son is now 9 months old. So that gives me hope that eventually it WILL happen, and once it does, it will be easier the second time around.

Oh, and like we've heard from a lot of ladies, she ended up getting pregnant with her son the month before she was going to go on Clomid! That's why I'm hoping TTHF will be helpful for all of us.... 


Oh, and about Softcups for AF... well, personally, I wouldn't use them for AF. They are pretty flimsy. They work well for holding in some :spermy: but.... They must work for ladies, but also look into Divacups or MoonCups. They look a lot sturdier! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

SquirrelGirl said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the list TryFor. Celtic, I'm also considering what I should try next month... I'm thinking of Soy Iso and/or Progesterone. I'm a bit nervous about progesterone though, because I've heard the over the counter kind can have varying quality. Plus I really don't want to screw up my cycle more. I just worry about my short LP. :shrug:
> 
> I also highly recommend Softcups if nothing else than the leakage. One night I didn't use them and woke up in the middle of the night regretting it!! :haha: They are extremely intimidating, but seriously, they are super easy!
> 
> Well, AF is due very shortly for me.... Going back and forth between obsessing and finding the ability to just accept that whatever happens is going to happen. Kinda strange! :wacko: Glad to have you ladies to remind me to *TTHF*!!!!
> 
> how sort is yours,sorry if you have already said :blush: mine was 11 so bit worried about that even though I know its still in the ok range but not if egg implants late. I will let you know how the maca goes, I might try flaxseed oil, royal jelly and may be angus catus if I need to. I read on the maca thread one of the girls is used progesterone cream to help her cycles. she has low levels so as soon as she gets a BFP she will need to go on some form to increase her levels and hold on to the baby
> 
> Ive been thinking of getting soft cups for my AF, some one suggested it may be the Tampons causing thrush. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> When I first started charting almost a year ago before I started taking B Complex, it was always 8 or 9 days.... I have talked to my OB/GYN twice about it and she doesn't seem concerned.... :growlmad: I've been taking B100 complex since January, I think and it seemed to help, then not, and now I'm taking B200 (one 100 capsule in the morning, one in the evening)... I dunno! I also have a lot of spotting before and after, so even with an 8-9 day LP I was spotting a good four days before AF!!!!! But last month and this current cycle are looking better from a spotting standpoint, so maybe taking two B100 capsules a day is helping? :shrug:
> 
> My sister also had a very short LP, nearly identical cycles as mine including all the spotting. She had a really hard time getting pregnant, but after almost two years and a few losses cry:) she finally had her beautiful baby boy. At her first appointment with her doctor after having him, the doctor asked her what kind of BC she wanted to go on. Of course my sister laughed and said Are you Kidding?!?! .... well.... BAM! she's pregnant again! :happydance: About 12 weeks now. Her son is now 9 months old. So that gives me hope that eventually it WILL happen, and once it does, it will be easier the second time around.
> 
> Oh, and like we've heard from a lot of ladies, she ended up getting pregnant with her son the month before she was going to go on Clomid! That's why I'm hoping TTHF will be helpful for all of us....
> 
> 
> Oh, and about Softcups for AF... well, personally, I wouldn't use them for AF. They are pretty flimsy. They work well for holding in some :spermy: but.... They must work for ladies, but also look into Divacups or MoonCups. They look a lot sturdier! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks I think the soft cups are for TCC arent they LOL 

I hope the B100 works for you, my mum was the same it took over two years to get pregnant with me and she thought it would be ages for a second I think I was 6 months when she got pregnant with my sister Im the eldest of six so there is always hope :hugs:
Go TTHF :happydance:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Technically the softcups ARE for AF, but,.... I just wouldn't feel comfortable with them. But you could try them, and just be sure to have some "backup"!!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Actually, it might be a good idea to pop over to the Softcups thread and ask the ladies there. Maybe some of them have tried them for AF and can give you some reviews. :)


----------



## soph77

Hi ladies, slept in and don't have time for a big response because I am now running very late for a dance workshop!
I didn't bother testing this morning because me temps have plummeted. I guess the witch will be visiting soon, but it's ok, I've made peace with it. Onwards and upwards!!! I think this cycle I am going to have to throw away my allergy medications, I think they are giving me a hostile vagina!!


----------



## soph77

Oh and will be changing my avatar to a bump when I get back ;)


----------



## Moondance

I've been a bit trying to stay away from the TTHF lately... as I know the whole purpose was to have fun, but lately a lot of people are obsessing and being sad and I've been coming on to see some fun stuff and all, but then there is just sadness. :(


----------



## bbdreams

Moondance said:


> I've been a bit trying to stay away from the TTHF lately... as I know the whole purpose was to have fun, but lately a lot of people are obsessing and being sad and I've been coming on to see some fun stuff and all, but then there is just sadness. :(

Awww Moondance:hugs: I guess you just have to take the bad with the good. Even when you are trying to have fun there are still times when those you are used to having fun with will get down, so I guess you just have to try and be supportive and wait until things come back up:flower:


----------



## soph77

See my new avatar!!!!!


----------



## soph77

In an effort to cheer everyone up, let me tell you about one of my birds.

We have 4 birds. 2 live indoors and 2 outside in an aviary.
Buddy is an antisocial grumpy budgie, and Fletcher is a paper obsessed overly hormonal cockatiel.

Lola and Xander are my Alexandrine Parrots who live outside, we are hoping that they will bless us with some babies in spring.

Anyway, Fletcher as I said is over-sexed. He has a bachelor pad behind the fridge where he likes to drag pieces of paper and hide out until an unsuspecting person enters the kitchen to get a drink or whatever. You open the fridge and BAM bird attacks your foot!! He is psycho!

Right now he is masturbating. He has a wooden peg attached to the top of his cage which he pleasures himself against several times a day. First thing he does every morning when his cage is uncovered and opened is get up on top and rub himself on that peg. We have tried to remove the peg but he becomes so frantic and agitated that we have to put it back.

So there you go, tthf!! Fletcher does...


----------



## soph77

bbdreams said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> I've been a bit trying to stay away from the TTHF lately... as I know the whole purpose was to have fun, but lately a lot of people are obsessing and being sad and I've been coming on to see some fun stuff and all, but then there is just sadness. :(
> 
> Awww Moondance:hugs: I guess you just have to take the bad with the good. Even when you are trying to have fun there are still times when those you are used to having fun with will get down, so I guess you just have to try and be supportive and wait until things come back up:flower:Click to expand...

Thankyou bb, well said. 

I wanted to respond to you moondance but as I am feeling a bit emotional today I wasn't sure what to say. We all get a little down from time to time, I am sure you understand. I love this group and everyone in it. I think we are doing so well keeping on the lighter side of this ttc business but it is emotional and we need to give ourselves permission to feel what we feel, when we feel it or we (will I know I would) go bonkers!!!


----------



## Moondance

soph77 said:


> In an effort to cheer everyone up, let me tell you about one of my birds.
> 
> We have 4 birds. 2 live indoors and 2 outside in an aviary.
> Buddy is an antisocial grumpy budgie, and Fletcher is a paper obsessed overly hormonal cockatiel.
> 
> Lola and Xander are my Alexandrine Parrots who live outside, we are hoping that they will bless us with some babies in spring.
> 
> Anyway, Fletcher as I said is over-sexed. He has a bachelor pad behind the fridge where he likes to drag pieces of paper and hide out until an unsuspecting person enters the kitchen to get a drink or whatever. You open the fridge and BAM bird attacks your foot!! He is psycho!
> 
> Right now he is masturbating. He has a wooden peg attached to the top of his cage which he pleasures himself against several times a day. First thing he does every morning when his cage is uncovered and opened is get up on top and rub himself on that peg. We have tried to remove the peg but he becomes so frantic and agitated that we have to put it back.
> 
> So there you go, tthf!! Fletcher does...

omg, ROFL, what a pervy bird! LOL
You needs to video tape him and upload.


----------



## Moondance

soph77 said:


> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> I've been a bit trying to stay away from the TTHF lately... as I know the whole purpose was to have fun, but lately a lot of people are obsessing and being sad and I've been coming on to see some fun stuff and all, but then there is just sadness. :(
> 
> Awww Moondance:hugs: I guess you just have to take the bad with the good. Even when you are trying to have fun there are still times when those you are used to having fun with will get down, so I guess you just have to try and be supportive and wait until things come back up:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou bb, well said.
> 
> I wanted to respond to you moondance but as I am feeling a bit emotional today I wasn't sure what to say. We all get a little down from time to time, I am sure you understand. I love this group and everyone in it. I think we are doing so well keeping on the lighter side of this ttc business but it is emotional and we need to give ourselves permission to feel what we feel, when we feel it or we (will I know I would) go bonkers!!!Click to expand...

Yeah, it makes sense... I just always thought thats what our other threads were for, with the monthly or seasonal threads, like the V-Day thread, St. Patty's day thread, etc etc...
But never mind me, I'm probably guilty of it as well. 
I haven't been paying much attention to BnB of late, as I said at the start of this cycle that I would chillax and not freak out so much and thats what I'm trying to do, despite my body confusing me at times and the quite big possibility of having to miss out on this cycle.


----------



## Moondance

Sorry...


I joined you mob with a pregnant belly avatar! :D


----------



## soph77

Moondance said:


> Sorry...
> 
> 
> I joined you mob with a pregnant belly avatar! :D

Let's hope it brings us all luck!


----------



## soph77

Moondance said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> In an effort to cheer everyone up, let me tell you about one of my birds.
> 
> We have 4 birds. 2 live indoors and 2 outside in an aviary.
> Buddy is an antisocial grumpy budgie, and Fletcher is a paper obsessed overly hormonal cockatiel.
> 
> Lola and Xander are my Alexandrine Parrots who live outside, we are hoping that they will bless us with some babies in spring.
> 
> Anyway, Fletcher as I said is over-sexed. He has a bachelor pad behind the fridge where he likes to drag pieces of paper and hide out until an unsuspecting person enters the kitchen to get a drink or whatever. You open the fridge and BAM bird attacks your foot!! He is psycho!
> 
> Right now he is masturbating. He has a wooden peg attached to the top of his cage which he pleasures himself against several times a day. First thing he does every morning when his cage is uncovered and opened is get up on top and rub himself on that peg. We have tried to remove the peg but he becomes so frantic and agitated that we have to put it back.
> 
> So there you go, tthf!! Fletcher does...
> 
> omg, ROFL, what a pervy bird! LOL
> You needs to video tape him and upload.Click to expand...

I have videoed him, but I don't know how to upload! Need to get dh to help me


----------



## CelticNiamh

bbdreams said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> I've been a bit trying to stay away from the TTHF lately... as I know the whole purpose was to have fun, but lately a lot of people are obsessing and being sad and I've been coming on to see some fun stuff and all, but then there is just sadness. :(
> 
> Awww Moondance:hugs: I guess you just have to take the bad with the good. Even when you are trying to have fun there are still times when those you are used to having fun with will get down, so I guess you just have to try and be supportive and wait until things come back up:flower:Click to expand...

Moondance Isn't that we are here for to help and cheer each other along its only natural we get get down esp when the :witch: arrives its a rollercoaster of emotions, I know you have had some bad days and we have offered support :flower: it is life I am afraid it is not natural to be constantly on a high we all have our off days. sometimes just writing down how we feel here is therapy in itself knowing that some one here understands exactly how you feel and has words of wisdom to get us through the day. then some one has a great story to bring a smile or a laugh. its wont last soon we will all be back to our cheerful self's till the rollercoaster start again.
or has a wicked story about a masturatbating bird :rofl:,

Soph hun I know how you feel, take some me time and I hope you are ok:hugs: we are here for you:hugs::hugs:oh and were did you get that bird I have heard of dogs giving themselves blow jobs but a bird :rofl:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moondance said:


> Sorry...
> 
> 
> I joined you mob with a pregnant belly avatar! :D

Here I love the Avatar! :flower:
yours to Soph 

ok so was any one else due to test!


----------



## Annamumof2

yeah and if i wasnt bloody dyslexic i might be able to read some posts and be able to reply but i know where im not wanted!


----------



## LuckyD

Hello my lovely ladies,

I have been busy all weekend and haven't had much time to look at BnB - I've been having withdrawal symptoms!



Tanikit said:


> I am going to leave this site for a while, while I may pop in and see how you are all doing I need a break - its just been far too much this month.
> 
> Good luck to all of you. I hope there will be lots of BFPs soon and that you will all have healthy happy pregnancies. I may not be gone long, then again I don't know. I need to sort things out with DH and me and it will probably mean forgetting about a baby for a while though I say that but know I cannot do it.

Tanikit, I think everyone else has said it so well already, but know that we are here for you when/if you feel like stopping by. I am so sorry that things are hard at the moment and I really hope that things begin to work themselves out soon. You know what you need better than anyone, so I won't try and tell you anything - but just know that we will be here when you feel you need us to be :hugs:



bbdreams said:


> I thought I would follow suit MyTurn and change my avatar! This picture is what I want! Everything feels so different this cycle and I keep telling myself I am going to get a bfp this cycle, but the test keep telling me bfn:cry:.... I wish they would just give up and agree with ME!:thumbup:

Hang in there love! Still pretty early.....it's awesome that you are feeling so different this cycle, that is such a good sign. A million fingers are crossed for you!! :hugs:



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> LuckyD - how cool is that about your job offer! Did you get along with the people you spoke with? Do you think you'll be happy there? I hope you'll be ok with 3 months full time. Hey, at least it will take your mind off, you know, stuff. Hee. I'm really happy for you!

Thanks love x yep, I think that I will take the job...sounds like a pretty good deal. How are you doing? I have been thinking of you over the weekend...hope you enjoyed 'Survivor' :haha:



SquirrelGirl said:


> Well, AF is due very shortly for me.... Going back and forth between obsessing and finding the ability to just accept that whatever happens is going to happen. Kinda strange! :wacko: Glad to have you ladies to remind me to *TTHF*!!!!

You sound just like me Squirrel! AF due any moment...but am going back and forth as well. I think that I am going to be ok when/if AF arrives. Hope you are doing ok!!!!!! Hang in there x



Ejay said:


> An Update on Molly - she is doing ok, i went to see her this morning and we shared some special us time in the paddock at the vets, no one else was around, I think I am the only one who visits there horse at the vets!!:haha:
> 
> I love the idea about the avatar, I think I will find one of a pony with a bump in the hopes that after all of this Molly is in foal.

So glad to hear that Molly is doing well! That is good news. I wanna see a pony with a bump!




soph77 said:


> Hi ladies, slept in and don't have time for a big response because I am now running very late for a dance workshop!
> I didn't bother testing this morning because me temps have plummeted. I guess the witch will be visiting soon, but it's ok, I've made peace with it. Onwards and upwards!!! I think this cycle I am going to have to throw away my allergy medications, I think they are giving me a hostile vagina!!

Oh sorry Soph :hugs: glad you feel at peace with things if AF arrives xx your bird story is hilarious!

Celtic - how you doing lovely lady? Hope you are ok xx you spend so much time supporting everyone here, you are truly sweet. Hope you are feeling ok :hugs:

Julia - thanks for your symptom list! Not that I need anything to encourage me to obsess at the moment...still so excited for you!!!

Moondance - that's not cool about your brother! Is he older or younger? Hope he apologised! 

I think that while TTHF is all about trying to have fun (obviously) I wouldn't want anyone to feel that they shouldn't share when they are feeling down...I guess I see TTHF to be about encouraging each other not to obsess too much and remember the fun stuff in life, but this is such a crazy rollercoaster, especially for those that have been TTC for a while, that it is only natural to have some ups and downs along the way. 

This thread has brought me a lot of laughs and a lot of smiles, but also a lot of comfort knowing that if I have a bad day or am feeling particuarly down, that everyone here will be there for me. Thanks everyone xx

I have been offered the job that I had the interview on Friday - yay! I wasn't looking for fulltime work at this point, but they have offered me full time for three months then down to three days a week. It's a good job, lot of responsbility but should be interesting - so I think I am going to call them tomorrow and say yes.

Hope you are all doing well - I really do. :hugs::hugs::hugs: for everyone.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> yeah and if i wasnt bloody dyslexic i might be able to read some posts and be able to reply but i know where im not wanted!

So am I hun, 

No one said you were not wanted and Im so sorry you feel like that :hugs: what was said was not meant to hurt your feelings, sorry you feel that way.


----------



## LuckyD

Annamumof2 said:


> yeah and if i wasnt bloody dyslexic i might be able to read some posts and be able to reply but i know where im not wanted!

Anna, I honestly don't think anyone meant that - of course you are welcome to be here.


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD I was wondering how you were I missed you last night your morning LOL your so sweet and thank you I am feeling good MACA is kicking in as well yay. hopefully I will get some answers from Tuesday when I have bloods and internal checking every thing is ok. 
yay on the job by the way delighted for you. :happydance:


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> LuckyD I was wondering how you were I missed you last night your morning LOL your so sweet and thank you I am feeling good MACA is kicking in as well yay. hopefully I will get some answers from Tuesday when I have bloods and internal checking every thing is ok.
> yay on the job by the way delighted for you. :happydance:

Thanks love! Yeah, I am pleased - it's only been a few months of looking for work but feels like waaaaay longer - I am ready to get stuck into something new, so should be good!

Awesome that your maca is kicking in - I am hearing so many good things about this, I think I may have to try it! Hope that your appointment goes well on Tuesday and that you get some answers. I have a few thyroid problems (slightly underactive) which I am now trying to correct...it can definitely muck your body around. What are you getting your blood tests for? Are you looking for some things in particular or just a general kind of check? Really hope it goes well xxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> LuckyD I was wondering how you were I missed you last night your morning LOL your so sweet and thank you I am feeling good MACA is kicking in as well yay. hopefully I will get some answers from Tuesday when I have bloods and internal checking every thing is ok.
> yay on the job by the way delighted for you. :happydance:
> 
> Thanks love! Yeah, I am pleased - it's only been a few months of looking for work but feels like waaaaay longer - I am ready to get stuck into something new, so should be good!
> 
> Awesome that your maca is kicking in - I am hearing so many good things about this, I think I may have to try it! Hope that your appointment goes well on Tuesday and that you get some answers. I have a few thyroid problems (slightly underactive) which I am now trying to correct...it can definitely muck your body around. What are you getting your blood tests for? Are you looking for some things in particular or just a general kind of check? Really hope it goes well xxxxClick to expand...

Im getting my blood sugars checked, plus thyroid function I think mine might be low, did you have any symptoms, I am finding it hard to lose weight Ive never had a problem before Ive always been slim well you know normal now I feel horrible and fat but its my health not how I look concerns me I do not want to be unhealthy or put on any more weight. I keep getting thrush as well, so Im hoping its not a sign of high sugars. the doctor gave me a tablet but then rang me to say it was not ok for me to take TCC even though Im on a break! so just in case DH has it and giving it back to me I gave that to him and I have a lovely cream to insert in my lady bits every evening oh and a cream for my mouth as its there as well :cry::haha: I haven't temped the last few mornings mighty do closer to OV so I can check my LP length.

How are you doing no sign of AF yet I hope!


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> LuckyD I was wondering how you were I missed you last night your morning LOL your so sweet and thank you I am feeling good MACA is kicking in as well yay. hopefully I will get some answers from Tuesday when I have bloods and internal checking every thing is ok.
> yay on the job by the way delighted for you. :happydance:
> 
> Thanks love! Yeah, I am pleased - it's only been a few months of looking for work but feels like waaaaay longer - I am ready to get stuck into something new, so should be good!
> 
> Awesome that your maca is kicking in - I am hearing so many good things about this, I think I may have to try it! Hope that your appointment goes well on Tuesday and that you get some answers. I have a few thyroid problems (slightly underactive) which I am now trying to correct...it can definitely muck your body around. What are you getting your blood tests for? Are you looking for some things in particular or just a general kind of check? Really hope it goes well xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im getting my blood sugars checked, plus thyroid function I think mine might be low, did you have any symptoms, I am finding it hard to lose weight Ive never had a problem before Ive always been slim well you know normal now I feel horrible and fat but its my health not how I look concerns me I do not want to be unhealthy or put on any more weight. I keep getting thrush as well, so Im hoping its not a sign of high sugars. the doctor gave me a tablet but then rang me to say it was not ok for me to take TCC even though Im on a break! so just in case DH has it and giving it back to me I gave that to him and I have a lovely cream to insert in my lady bits every evening oh and a cream for my mouth as its there as well :cry::haha: I haven't temped the last few mornings mighty do closer to OV so I can check my LP length.
> 
> How are you doing no sign of AF yet I hope!Click to expand...

Ah, the cream you have to insert - fun times! :haha: Sounds like good things to check out. My main sign of thyroid issues was that I was constantly tired, just couldn't get any energy - I thought it was because I was vegetarian and wasn't getting enough iron, and that probably didn't help, but turns out my thyroid was playing a big part too. I had really low iodine too, which can affect thyroid function. Hope you get some answers sweet! I know how frustrating it is when there are things going on in your body and you don't know why. It can really drive you crazy. Poor you with thrush in your mouth as well - that sound horrible. Feel better soon!

AF hasn't arrived yet...but the sore BBs are making me think it won't be long ti she turns up.


----------



## soph77

Lucky, awesome news on the job, congratulations!! It will be good to throw yourself into something else too, to take your mind of all this ttc malarkey!

Niamh, I am so glad you are getting your health sorted out. I have put on quite a bit of weight which I cannot seem to shift, no matter how much exercise I do and how well I eat. I am not hugely overweight but I just feel uncomfortable in my skin. I hope you get some answers and are fit and happy in no time :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> LuckyD I was wondering how you were I missed you last night your morning LOL your so sweet and thank you I am feeling good MACA is kicking in as well yay. hopefully I will get some answers from Tuesday when I have bloods and internal checking every thing is ok.
> yay on the job by the way delighted for you. :happydance:
> 
> Thanks love! Yeah, I am pleased - it's only been a few months of looking for work but feels like waaaaay longer - I am ready to get stuck into something new, so should be good!
> 
> Awesome that your maca is kicking in - I am hearing so many good things about this, I think I may have to try it! Hope that your appointment goes well on Tuesday and that you get some answers. I have a few thyroid problems (slightly underactive) which I am now trying to correct...it can definitely muck your body around. What are you getting your blood tests for? Are you looking for some things in particular or just a general kind of check? Really hope it goes well xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im getting my blood sugars checked, plus thyroid function I think mine might be low, did you have any symptoms, I am finding it hard to lose weight Ive never had a problem before Ive always been slim well you know normal now I feel horrible and fat but its my health not how I look concerns me I do not want to be unhealthy or put on any more weight. I keep getting thrush as well, so Im hoping its not a sign of high sugars. the doctor gave me a tablet but then rang me to say it was not ok for me to take TCC even though Im on a break! so just in case DH has it and giving it back to me I gave that to him and I have a lovely cream to insert in my lady bits every evening oh and a cream for my mouth as its there as well :cry::haha: I haven't temped the last few mornings mighty do closer to OV so I can check my LP length.
> 
> How are you doing no sign of AF yet I hope!Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, the cream you have to insert - fun times! :haha: Sounds like good things to check out. My main sign of thyroid issues was that I was constantly tired, just couldn't get any energy - I thought it was because I was vegetarian and wasn't getting enough iron, and that probably didn't help, but turns out my thyroid was playing a big part too. I had really low iodine too, which can affect thyroid function. Hope you get some answers sweet! I know how frustrating it is when there are things going on in your body and you don't know why. It can really drive you crazy. Poor you with thrush in your mouth as well - that sound horrible. Feel better soon!
> 
> AF hasn't arrived yet...but the sore BBs are making me think it won't be long ti she turns up.Click to expand...

I have been feeling really tired as well, no energy some days worse than others, my kids are well looked after pity I can not say the same about my house its a mess LOL but going to clean it today and do the garden. 

You never know how cool would it be to have another BFP there was 7 on the May thread!!! 1 on the MACA thread I follow as well. well 3 in total so far about time as well they have been slow coming!


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> Lucky, awesome news on the job, congratulations!! It will be good to throw yourself into something else too, to take your mind of all this ttc malarkey!

Thanks lady! Yeah, not working REALLY doesn't help with the obsessing...there aren't enough distractions! I am barely going to have time to think about symptoms next month I reckon....(as if)

How are you and your dirty bird doing? Is AF still staying away? xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

soph77 said:


> Lucky, awesome news on the job, congratulations!! It will be good to throw yourself into something else too, to take your mind of all this ttc malarkey!
> 
> Niamh, I am so glad you are getting your health sorted out. I have put on quite a bit of weight which I cannot seem to shift, no matter how much exercise I do and how well I eat. I am not hugely overweight but I just feel uncomfortable in my skin. I hope you get some answers and are fit and happy in no time :)

Thanks soph, thats how I feel as well, I sometimes still picture the old me then look in the mirror and go whoa who the hell is that!!! LOL time to get healthy even if I lost a stone Ild feel so much better I think Im very small in height so cant really afford to carry extra weight. Its so hard to shift it sometimes. I did really well after christmas lost nearly a stone and have stalled now and no matter what I do it creeps up again. I will defeat it and get my body back! then prob get pregnant and start all over again :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Well talk later lovely ladies, Im off to clean house with DH and kids help have a lovely day or evening were ever you are :flower:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

soph77 said:


> In an effort to cheer everyone up, let me tell you about one of my birds.
> 
> We have 4 birds. 2 live indoors and 2 outside in an aviary.
> Buddy is an antisocial grumpy budgie, and Fletcher is a paper obsessed overly hormonal cockatiel.
> 
> Lola and Xander are my Alexandrine Parrots who live outside, we are hoping that they will bless us with some babies in spring.
> 
> Anyway, Fletcher as I said is over-sexed. He has a bachelor pad behind the fridge where he likes to drag pieces of paper and hide out until an unsuspecting person enters the kitchen to get a drink or whatever. You open the fridge and BAM bird attacks your foot!! He is psycho!
> 
> Right now he is masturbating. He has a wooden peg attached to the top of his cage which he pleasures himself against several times a day. First thing he does every morning when his cage is uncovered and opened is get up on top and rub himself on that peg. We have tried to remove the peg but he becomes so frantic and agitated that we have to put it back.
> 
> So there you go, tthf!! Fletcher does...

holy :mamafy:!!! I so did not expect to log on this morning and read about masterbating birds!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tanikit

Like all the new avatars - really positive. Hope they will be followed with lots of BFPs.

Good luck for the job interview Lucky. Hope it goes well.

Tryfor all your symptoms sound great and I very much doubt you are making them up or imagining them.

:) to the masturbating bird - maybe he needs a partner?


----------



## bbdreams

Good morning Girls!!! (morning here anyway)

Lucky-Congrats on the job! What day are you on now?

Celtic-I also was getting thrush quite often and my dr had checked my sugar and thyroid. My sugar came back good, but my thyroid level was off I was supposed to go back a couple weeks ago and have it checked again, but I hate having blood taken! I may try to go back one day this week. Good luck on yours.

soph- Love the new avatar and the story about the birds!

moondance- Love the new avatar!

anna-sorry you were made to feel unwelcome; I don't think anyone meant to make you feel that way.


----------



## Annamumof2

well its how i feel at the moment, it isnt my fault that i dunno what to reply to you guys, i do think of things but its hard to think of anything good


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> well its how i feel at the moment, it isnt my fault that i dunno what to reply to you guys, i do think of things but its hard to think of anything good

Anna how do you mean help us help you :hugs: as we do not want you to feel over whelmed or unwelcome. when you say ""any thing good to say"" is that with funny stories and that!


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> well its how i feel at the moment, it isnt my fault that i dunno what to reply to you guys, i do think of things but its hard to think of anything good
> 
> Anna how do you mean help us help you :hugs: as we do not want you to feel over whelmed or unwelcome. when you say ""any thing good to say"" is that with funny stories and that!Click to expand...

sorry? i don't understand?

i mean that i cant think of helpful advice when i see posts


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit said:


> Like all the new avatars - really positive. Hope they will be followed with lots of BFPs.
> 
> Good luck for the job interview Lucky. Hope it goes well.
> 
> Tryfor all your symptoms sound great and I very much doubt you are making them up or imagining them.
> 
> :) to the masturbating bird - maybe he needs a partner?

I like that LOL good to see you hun :flower:



bbdreams said:


> Good morning Girls!!! (morning here anyway)
> 
> Lucky-Congrats on the job! What day are you on now?
> 
> Celtic-I also was getting thrush quite often and my dr had checked my sugar and thyroid. My sugar came back good, but my thyroid level was off I was supposed to go back a couple weeks ago and have it checked again, but I hate having blood taken! I may try to go back one day this week. Good luck on yours.
> 
> soph- Love the new avatar and the story about the birds!
> 
> moondance- Love the new avatar!
> 
> anna-sorry you were made to feel unwelcome; I don't think anyone meant to make you feel that way.

Thanks were you able get the thrush sorted in the end, im over it I swear LOL did they say they would do any thing for the Thyroid at all. I hope I get some answers . I was recomended two supplements to take I will get back with to you with the names incase they are any use to you.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Annamumof2 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> well its how i feel at the moment, it isnt my fault that i dunno what to reply to you guys, i do think of things but its hard to think of anything good
> 
> Anna how do you mean help us help you :hugs: as we do not want you to feel over whelmed or unwelcome. when you say ""any thing good to say"" is that with funny stories and that!Click to expand...
> 
> sorry? i don't understand?
> 
> i mean that i cant think of helpful advice when i see postsClick to expand...

Ok, I get what you're saying. I don't always know what to say to people either. But something like "hey, <insert name here>, I don't have any good advice for you, but I hope you find an answer soon. :hugs: " Or, " congratulations, <insert name here> on <getting that job, bfp, having a great :sex: session with the OH>" anything at all.... 

We're seriously not telling you you're not wanted, just interact more with everyone. If you look back at your posts, it's always about your symptoms. 
When you didn't respond to my posts or anyone else's, it made me not want to respond to yours. Sorry, but that's the honest truth. We're not trying to gang up on you.

Just give it a try, and you'll start to learn what to say, I promise. :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

In other news. I'm officially out for the month. On the bright side, I get to keep TTHFing with all of you. :) Let the Party begin.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

SquirrelGirl said:


> In other news. I'm officially out for the month. On the bright side, I get to keep TTHFing with all of you. :) Let the Party begin.

Well, let me rephrase that... I hope I don't get to keep TTHFing with ALL of you. I want those still in the game this cycle to get their* BFP*! But you still can't leave us anyway! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

SquirrelGirl said:


> In other news. I'm officially out for the month. On the bright side, I get to keep TTHFing with all of you. :) Let the Party begin.

Hugs :hugs: feel better soon I hate that :witch::finger::witch: good luck for this cycle :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

CelticNiamh said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> In other news. I'm officially out for the month. On the bright side, I get to keep TTHFing with all of you. :) Let the Party begin.
> 
> Hugs :hugs: feel better soon I hate that :witch::finger::witch: good luck for this cycle :hugs:Click to expand...

HAHAHA! Yes, :finger::finger::finger::finger: I never get to use that enough for my liking! This is a good opportunity! 

:rofl:

If :witch: visits any more of the TTHFers.... :trouble: I'm gonna kick her A$$. :trouble:


----------



## CelticNiamh

SquirrelGirl said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> In other news. I'm officially out for the month. On the bright side, I get to keep TTHFing with all of you. :) Let the Party begin.
> 
> Hugs :hugs: feel better soon I hate that :witch::finger::witch: good luck for this cycle :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA! Yes, :finger::finger::finger::finger: I never get to use that enough for my liking! This is a good opportunity!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> If :witch: visits any more of the TTHFers.... :trouble: I'm gonna kick her A$$. :trouble:Click to expand...


:haha: me to , See I even got my ninja gear on :ninja::gun: we are gona kick some :witch: butt LOL


----------



## honeybee28

pheew, just caught up on about 10 pages, and promptly forgot what everyone said lol!!

hehe niamh and squirrel, you go kick some witchy butt. Squirrel, im so sorry she got you. You let me know where the party is and i'll be there!!

So dh and I bd'd friday morning then he went off on rugby tour. got my peak yesterday and today, bit frustrating really but nothing i can do about it. hopefully one of the spermies from friday will still be alive lol. i could still be in with a chance couldnt i?

had such a fun weekend with the girls, it was so fun. ate and drank too much, obviously lol!

lucky, yey for the new job!! Congrats.

xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

honeybee28 said:


> pheew, just caught up on about 10 pages, and promptly forgot what everyone said lol!!
> 
> hehe niamh and squirrel, you go kick some witchy butt. Squirrel, im so sorry she got you. You let me know where the party is and i'll be there!!
> 
> So dh and I bd'd friday morning then he went off on rugby tour. got my peak yesterday and today, bit frustrating really but nothing i can do about it. hopefully one of the spermies from friday will still be alive lol. i could still be in with a chance couldnt i?
> 
> had such a fun weekend with the girls, it was so fun. ate and drank too much, obviously lol!
> 
> lucky, yey for the new job!! Congrats.
> 
> xx

Yes, you're definitely still in it for this month. I've read :spermy: can live for up to 5 days. More realistically three... Honestly it sounds like your timing was perfect, if I'm reading it right. :thumbup: 

Really glad to hear you had a great weekend. You've gotta eat and drink too much every so often!! 

BTW.... if you're using the CBFM, which it sounds like you probably are (?), After you get that first peak, you'll always get another peak, then a high then a low. Learned that from the CBFM thread that the device is programmed to do that. So it's a waste to continue testing after that first peak. stupid money grubbing CB wants you to keep testing til you've done 10 sticks even though it doesn't matter. :dohh:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

CelticNiamh said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> In other news. I'm officially out for the month. On the bright side, I get to keep TTHFing with all of you. :) Let the Party begin.
> 
> Hugs :hugs: feel better soon I hate that :witch::finger::witch: good luck for this cycle :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA! Yes, :finger::finger::finger::finger: I never get to use that enough for my liking! This is a good opportunity!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> If :witch: visits any more of the TTHFers.... :trouble: I'm gonna kick her A$$. :trouble:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha: me to , See I even got my ninja gear on :ninja::gun: we are gona kick some :witch: butt LOLClick to expand...

Love it!!!! :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> pheew, just caught up on about 10 pages, and promptly forgot what everyone said lol!!
> 
> hehe niamh and squirrel, you go kick some witchy butt. Squirrel, im so sorry she got you. You let me know where the party is and i'll be there!!
> 
> So dh and I bd'd friday morning then he went off on rugby tour. got my peak yesterday and today, bit frustrating really but nothing i can do about it. hopefully one of the spermies from friday will still be alive lol. i could still be in with a chance couldnt i?
> 
> had such a fun weekend with the girls, it was so fun. ate and drank too much, obviously lol!
> 
> lucky, yey for the new job!! Congrats.
> 
> xx

Honey your back I missed you :happydance: did you enjoy the read LOL 

5 day cut off got me my DD so :happydance::happydance: I will do a little baby making dance for you LOL


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:haha: stole this avatar from someone in TWW.... Because we are visualizing what we WANT, I thought this fit the bill!


----------



## honeybee28

Missed you too Niamh!!! 

Thx, fx huh. Yea squirrel i am using the cbfm, ahhhh I never knew that it was programmed to do that!!! Thanks for telling me that, or i would have kept testing lol.

I just ordered some new clothes on line yessssssssss!! the shops might be shut, but that won't stop me shopping!!


----------



## soph77

SquirrelGirl said:


> In other news. I'm officially out for the month. On the bright side, I get to keep TTHFing with all of you. :) Let the Party begin.

See my siggy, she got me tooooooooooooooooooo
:devil::finger::devil::finger::devil::finger:
I'm gonna kick your butt :ninja::ninja::ninja:

hahahaha I've never used those ones before

Edit - doesn't look like anyone has any siggys at the moment, where did they all go? Anyway as you can imagine mine says CD1


----------



## soph77

Anyway it's my girlfriends birthday and on Wednesday we are going to have cocktails on the Q-deck, so now I have permission to driiiiiiiiiink! Yay, I love cocktails. When we were in Cambodia, down on the beach at Shianoukville I would get smashed on $1 pina coladas every night. Yum yum!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

soph77 said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> In other news. I'm officially out for the month. On the bright side, I get to keep TTHFing with all of you. :) Let the Party begin.
> 
> See my siggy, she got me tooooooooooooooooooo
> :devil::finger::devil::finger::devil::finger:
> I'm gonna kick your butt :ninja::ninja::ninja:
> 
> hahahaha I've never used those ones before
> 
> Edit - doesn't look like anyone has any siggys at the moment, where did they all go? Anyway as you can imagine mine says CD1Click to expand...

First of all, I don't know what is up with BnB.... It kept telling me there were no new posts on any of my subscriptions. So I was starting to wonder where everyone is. So I went searching just for this thread and found new posts... what's up with that? And now that you mention it, it's weird that the siggy's are gone!!!!!!!! Looks like they might have rearranged the subcategory the Teams are in. Now there's one for Buddies and one for "groups".... Maybe that messed it all up.

But more importantly. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR to :witch: What a biatch! Time to get wasted -- :drunk:

And just for good measure: :finger: to the :witch:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Very strange, I had to manually subscribe to this thread again, even after my last post.... Go up to thread tools and manually subscribe that way... I'm going to send some PMs out, to get people to check theirs as well.....


Edit: I put notes on several people's profile pages, but honestly I lost track of who I have and have not notified. And maybe it's just me, and everyone's going to think I'm crazy! If so, the :witch: made me do it. :haha:


----------



## LuckyD

That is so weird about this thread being gone - thanks Squirrel for the PM to let me know how to subscribe again! I will try and spread the word for sure. Yeah, no siggys either! Wassup with that? Hmmmmm....




Tanikit said:


> .
> Good luck for the job interview Lucky. Hope it goes well.

Thanks love - yep, it did go well - I got offered the job! Hope you are doing ok xx nice to see you here 



bbdreams said:


> Lucky-Congrats on the job! What day are you on now?

Thanks! I am CD2 now...but not paying much attention to that, as O'd 2 days late. I do feel like AF is coming - I have the cramps that usually signal that she will be here soon. Whatever! Am just thinking about other things and will wait til my body tells me something definite! How are you doing? Love the new bump picture xx



SquirrelGirl said:


> In other news. I'm officially out for the month. On the bright side, I get to keep TTHFing with all of you. :) Let the Party begin.

Oh Squirrel....so sorry lovely :hugs: GRRRRRRR to AF!!! Hope you are doing ok xx yep, party is a good plan. Big hugs :hugs::hugs:



honeybee28 said:


> So dh and I bd'd friday morning then he went off on rugby tour. got my peak yesterday and today, bit frustrating really but nothing i can do about it. hopefully one of the spermies from friday will still be alive lol. i could still be in with a chance couldnt i?

Totally, I think you should be fine. Mamaxm got her BFP and she had stopped BDing five days before she O'd. You will be sweet as xx



soph77 said:


> See my siggy, she got me tooooooooooooooooooo
> :devil::finger::devil::finger::devil::finger:
> I'm gonna kick your butt :ninja::ninja::ninja:

Oh, so sorry Soph :hugs: how rubbish. You ok? I like that you are off to drink cocktails - always a good plan methinks! 

Hey Anna, Jaimie, Julia, Moondance, Celtic, Jill, mushmouth, Ejay...hope I haven't missed anyone....but hi just in case!

xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

LuckyD said:


> That is so weird about this thread being gone - thanks Squirrel for the PM to let me know how to subscribe again! I will try and spread the word for sure. Yeah, no siggys either! Wassup with that? Hmmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> .
> Good luck for the job interview Lucky. Hope it goes well.
> 
> Thanks love - yep, it did go well - I got offered the job! Hope you are doing ok xx nice to see you here
> 
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> Lucky-Congrats on the job! What day are you on now?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am CD2 now...but not paying much attention to that, as O'd 2 days late. I do feel like AF is coming - I have the cramps that usually signal that she will be here soon. Whatever! Am just thinking about other things and will wait til my body tells me something definite! How are you doing? Love the new bump picture xx
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> In other news. I'm officially out for the month. On the bright side, I get to keep TTHFing with all of you. :) Let the Party begin.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Squirrel....so sorry lovely :hugs: GRRRRRRR to AF!!! Hope you are doing ok xx yep, party is a good plan. Big hugs :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> So dh and I bd'd friday morning then he went off on rugby tour. got my peak yesterday and today, bit frustrating really but nothing i can do about it. hopefully one of the spermies from friday will still be alive lol. i could still be in with a chance couldnt i?Click to expand...
> 
> Totally, I think you should be fine. Mamaxm got her BFP and she had stopped BDing five days before she O'd. You will be sweet as xx
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> See my siggy, she got me tooooooooooooooooooo
> :devil::finger::devil::finger::devil::finger:
> I'm gonna kick your butt :ninja::ninja::ninja:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so sorry Soph :hugs: how rubbish. You ok? I like that you are off to drink cocktails - always a good plan methinks!
> 
> Hey Anna, Jaimie, Julia, Moondance, Celtic, Jill, mushmouth, Ejay...hope I haven't missed anyone....but hi just in case!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

hey hun hope your keeping well


----------



## LuckyD

Annamumof2 said:


> hey hun hope your keeping well

Thanks Anna, am doing well but expecting AF any minute now...however, it is a beautiful day outside and I am going to make the most of it!

How you doing?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hi girls! :wave:

Just popping in to say I am here and now I will commence reading all trillion tthf posts in the past 3 days! hehe!! :haha: My company didn't tell me they were coming several hours early on friday they just showed up mid-posting on BnB!!!! 

Catch up in a few minutes (or 30!) lol

P.S. Anna :hugs: We appreciate you dearly, love. I am just asking politely as pie to share some of your opinions, advice and some of your spunky charisma. We absolutely did not want you to feel unwelcome whatsoever. It's kind of like an unwritten rule on chat forums on advice and friendships to mingle and chat with and too one another. Please, love, don't take any offense. We love having you here. :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

soph77 said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> In an effort to cheer everyone up, let me tell you about one of my birds.
> 
> We have 4 birds. 2 live indoors and 2 outside in an aviary.
> Buddy is an antisocial grumpy budgie, and Fletcher is a paper obsessed overly hormonal cockatiel.
> 
> Lola and Xander are my Alexandrine Parrots who live outside, we are hoping that they will bless us with some babies in spring.
> 
> Anyway, Fletcher as I said is over-sexed. He has a bachelor pad behind the fridge where he likes to drag pieces of paper and hide out until an unsuspecting person enters the kitchen to get a drink or whatever. You open the fridge and BAM bird attacks your foot!! He is psycho!
> 
> Right now he is masturbating. He has a wooden peg attached to the top of his cage which he pleasures himself against several times a day. First thing he does every morning when his cage is uncovered and opened is get up on top and rub himself on that peg. We have tried to remove the peg but he becomes so frantic and agitated that we have to put it back.
> 
> So there you go, tthf!! Fletcher does...
> 
> omg, ROFL, what a pervy bird! LOL
> You needs to video tape him and upload.Click to expand...
> 
> I have videoed him, but I don't know how to upload! Need to get dh to help meClick to expand...

Ewwwww! :rofl: That is so gross, funny and disturbing all at the same time!!! 
Did the witch stay away from you?



LuckyD said:


> Hello my lovely ladies,
> 
> I have been busy all weekend and haven't had much time to look at BnB - I've been having withdrawal symptoms!
> 
> 
> 
> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> I am going to leave this site for a while, while I may pop in and see how you are all doing I need a break - its just been far too much this month.
> 
> Good luck to all of you. I hope there will be lots of BFPs soon and that you will all have healthy happy pregnancies. I may not be gone long, then again I don't know. I need to sort things out with DH and me and it will probably mean forgetting about a baby for a while though I say that but know I cannot do it.
> 
> Tanikit, I think everyone else has said it so well already, but know that we are here for you when/if you feel like stopping by. I am so sorry that things are hard at the moment and I really hope that things begin to work themselves out soon. You know what you need better than anyone, so I won't try and tell you anything - but just know that we will be here when you feel you need us to be :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> I thought I would follow suit MyTurn and change my avatar! This picture is what I want! Everything feels so different this cycle and I keep telling myself I am going to get a bfp this cycle, but the test keep telling me bfn:cry:.... I wish they would just give up and agree with ME!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hang in there love! Still pretty early.....it's awesome that you are feeling so different this cycle, that is such a good sign. A million fingers are crossed for you!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> LuckyD - how cool is that about your job offer! Did you get along with the people you spoke with? Do you think you'll be happy there? I hope you'll be ok with 3 months full time. Hey, at least it will take your mind off, you know, stuff. Hee. I'm really happy for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks love x yep, I think that I will take the job...sounds like a pretty good deal. How are you doing? I have been thinking of you over the weekend...hope you enjoyed 'Survivor' :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Well, AF is due very shortly for me.... Going back and forth between obsessing and finding the ability to just accept that whatever happens is going to happen. Kinda strange! :wacko: Glad to have you ladies to remind me to *TTHF*!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You sound just like me Squirrel! AF due any moment...but am going back and forth as well. I think that I am going to be ok when/if AF arrives. Hope you are doing ok!!!!!! Hang in there x
> 
> 
> 
> Ejay said:
> 
> 
> An Update on Molly - she is doing ok, i went to see her this morning and we shared some special us time in the paddock at the vets, no one else was around, I think I am the only one who visits there horse at the vets!!:haha:
> 
> I love the idea about the avatar, I think I will find one of a pony with a bump in the hopes that after all of this Molly is in foal.Click to expand...
> 
> So glad to hear that Molly is doing well! That is good news. I wanna see a pony with a bump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, slept in and don't have time for a big response because I am now running very late for a dance workshop!
> I didn't bother testing this morning because me temps have plummeted. I guess the witch will be visiting soon, but it's ok, I've made peace with it. Onwards and upwards!!! I think this cycle I am going to have to throw away my allergy medications, I think they are giving me a hostile vagina!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry Soph :hugs: glad you feel at peace with things if AF arrives xx your bird story is hilarious!
> 
> Celtic - how you doing lovely lady? Hope you are ok xx you spend so much time supporting everyone here, you are truly sweet. Hope you are feeling ok :hugs:
> 
> Julia - thanks for your symptom list! Not that I need anything to encourage me to obsess at the moment...still so excited for you!!!
> 
> Moondance - that's not cool about your brother! Is he older or younger? Hope he apologised!
> 
> I think that while TTHF is all about trying to have fun (obviously) I wouldn't want anyone to feel that they shouldn't share when they are feeling down...I guess I see TTHF to be about encouraging each other not to obsess too much and remember the fun stuff in life, but this is such a crazy rollercoaster, especially for those that have been TTC for a while, that it is only natural to have some ups and downs along the way.
> 
> This thread has brought me a lot of laughs and a lot of smiles, but also a lot of comfort knowing that if I have a bad day or am feeling particuarly down, that everyone here will be there for me. Thanks everyone xx
> 
> I have been offered the job that I had the interview on Friday - yay! I wasn't looking for fulltime work at this point, but they have offered me full time for three months then down to three days a week. It's a good job, lot of responsbility but should be interesting - so I think I am going to call them tomorrow and say yes.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well - I really do. :hugs::hugs::hugs: for everyone.Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: On the JOB OFFER!!!! Yesssssss! How exciting! I am so happy for you! A little bit of something to distract you alittle bit. And af ( :af: ), you better stay the F away from LuckyD! :finger:



SquirrelGirl said:


> In other news. I'm officially out for the month. On the bright side, I get to keep TTHFing with all of you. :) Let the Party begin.

:hugs: I am so sorry hun



honeybee28 said:


> pheew, just caught up on about 10 pages, and promptly forgot what everyone said lol!!
> 
> hehe niamh and squirrel, you go kick some witchy butt. Squirrel, im so sorry she got you. You let me know where the party is and i'll be there!!
> 
> So dh and I bd'd friday morning then he went off on rugby tour. got my peak yesterday and today, bit frustrating really but nothing i can do about it. hopefully one of the spermies from friday will still be alive lol. i could still be in with a chance couldnt i?
> 
> had such a fun weekend with the girls, it was so fun. ate and drank too much, obviously lol!
> 
> lucky, yey for the new job!! Congrats.
> 
> xx

:hugs: I'll cross my fingers and toes and now I can cross my V :winkwink: for you to have all the spermy you need swimming in there!!!! Sounds like fun, online shopping huh?! Nice fun weekend with the girls is alot of fun too!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Soph, bbdreams and moondance I love the baby belly avatars! Maybe it will bring lots of baby dust luck!!! 

Beautiful avatar pics you girls picked!!!

bbdreams, any news hun? I waiting for you guys to come with me :hugs: Ilove you all too much!!! 

Moon, hunnie!!! :hugs: How are you?! Are you going to try to kick it into full gear this cycle? Play sneaky sneaky under the sheets with DP? :rofl: How is your dad's girlfriend by the way? Haven't heard much about her in awhile? 

Niamh and Tanikit, hey lovely ladies! :flower: How are you both feeling today?


----------



## bbdreams

SquirrelGirl said:


> Very strange, I had to manually subscribe to this thread again, even after my last post.... Go up to thread tools and manually subscribe that way... I'm going to send some PMs out, to get people to check theirs as well.....
> 
> 
> Edit: I put notes on several people's profile pages, but honestly I lost track of who I have and have not notified. And maybe it's just me, and everyone's going to think I'm crazy! If so, the :witch: made me do it. :haha:

Thanks Squirrel for leaving the notification. I probably wouldn't have figure it out if you hadn't!


----------



## bbdreams

Celtic-let me know about those supplements

The dr. wanted me to get mine checked again before she put me on meds...


----------



## bbdreams

Sorry for the mutliple post girls I am trying to catch up... and I keep finding new things I wanna reply too!



tryforbaby2 said:


> Soph, bbdreams and moondance I love the baby belly avatars! Maybe it will bring lots of baby dust luck!!!
> 
> Beautiful avatar pics you girls picked!!!
> 
> bbdreams, any news hun? I waiting for you guys to come with me :hugs: Ilove you all too much!!!
> 
> Moon, hunnie!!! :hugs: How are you?! Are you going to try to kick it into full gear this cycle? Play sneaky sneaky under the sheets with DP? :rofl: How is your dad's girlfriend by the way? Haven't heard much about her in awhile?
> 
> Niamh and Tanikit, hey lovely ladies! :flower: How are you both feeling today?

tryfor- I tested last night and it looked like there was a line there, but I kinda had to tilt the stick, so I tested again twice today and both times it looked like there was the faintest line, but I am afraid I am getting line eye. lol However, I have never in all the times I have tested even thought I saw anything except one line, so I am excited and hoping for two pink lines tomorrow that are visible to more eyes than just mine! My temps are still up and they usually aren't at this point, but I keep getting these cramps that kind of feel like AF. I will test again in the morning and let you know what I see then. How are you feeling hun? Have your lines gotten darker?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Squirrel  Im so sorry about AF :hugs: on the flip side, it will be nice to cheer you on through another cycle. Thanks for the heads up about the thread! I'm sure bnb will get it straightened out soon enough. It was funny to check bnb and find that my fav thread had no new posts all weekend!

Funny how our siggies are gone  maybe that is a sign from the universe that we would have more fun if we werent obsessing over tickers and all? I dont think I can manage without knowing where y'alls cycles are at this point though.

Soph  super, super sorry hon :hugs: hope you managed to have a nice weekend despite that. And just like Squirrel, I'm looking forward to cheering you on through the next cycle. Fletcher rocks  my love birds used to hump things in their cage ALL the time.

Niamh and Tanikit - I'm sending you supportive, healthy vibes!

Julia  can you please teach me how to cross my V? :haha: In my mind I'm picturing all the freaky tricks people can do with their tounges, and trying to imagine vajayjays doing that stuff. Thanks so much for sharing your symptoms, Ive been anxious to drool over them : ) But sorry you arent getting good sleep!

Woohoo HoneyBee! Ive missed ya! Ill bet that your DH has super strong spermies cause he plays rugby. They will totally last till you ov! I bet they are having a scrum right now.

Bbdreams!!! That is too friggin exciting! Ill keep everything crossed for you, including my V, as soon as Julia teaches me how! Just gotta make sure I can uncross it in a coupla weeks...or maybe that would make BD more fun?

By the way, I have ovd just after or on the full moon since January. I really love that, it makes me happy!

LuckyD - I have the feeling this job will be a great thing for you. Sounds like they really want you to be a part of the team. I'm eager to see what this cycle has in store for you! Survivor last week was great, funny how it is such a good season even though the show has been on forever! Season finale tonight...


----------



## LuckyD

bbdreams!!! Oh my god - I am so excited for you....hope, hope, hope that you see two pink lines tomorrow that leave no room for doubt! Fingers crossed love xx

Jaimie - you always have such kind and witty responses to everyone..thanks for being such a sweetheart. Oooh, Survivor finale! I haven't been watching TV, but when I was sick I watched a whole pile of crap, including one Survivor episode - don't think it would be the same series as you are watching though. It was the heroes vs villains one?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

bbdreams said:


> Sorry for the mutliple post girls I am trying to catch up... and I keep finding new things I wanna reply too!
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Soph, bbdreams and moondance I love the baby belly avatars! Maybe it will bring lots of baby dust luck!!!
> 
> Beautiful avatar pics you girls picked!!!
> 
> bbdreams, any news hun? I waiting for you guys to come with me :hugs: Ilove you all too much!!!
> 
> Moon, hunnie!!! :hugs: How are you?! Are you going to try to kick it into full gear this cycle? Play sneaky sneaky under the sheets with DP? :rofl: How is your dad's girlfriend by the way? Haven't heard much about her in awhile?
> 
> Niamh and Tanikit, hey lovely ladies! :flower: How are you both feeling today?
> 
> tryfor- I tested last night and it looked like there was a line there, but I kinda had to tilt the stick, so I tested again twice today and both times it looked like there was the faintest line, but I am afraid I am getting line eye. lol However, I have never in all the times I have tested even thought I saw anything except one line, so I am excited and hoping for two pink lines tomorrow that are visible to more eyes than just mine! My temps are still up and they usually aren't at this point, but I keep getting these cramps that kind of feel like AF. I will test again in the morning and let you know what I see then. How are you feeling hun? Have your lines gotten darker?Click to expand...

oooooooooh, super exciting!!!!!!!!!! Keep us posted (I'm sure you will!!) oooh, can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> bbdreams!!! Oh my god - I am so excited for you....hope, hope, hope that you see two pink lines tomorrow that leave no room for doubt! Fingers crossed love xx
> 
> Jaimie - you always have such kind and witty responses to everyone..thanks for being such a sweetheart. Oooh, Survivor finale! I haven't been watching TV, but when I was sick I watched a whole pile of crap, including one Survivor episode - don't think it would be the same series as you are watching though. It was the heroes vs villains one?

Yep, that's the one! It's the finale tonight, watching it right now. Russell and Parvarti, and Sandra and Jerri, I think.... About to go to tribal council to vote the last person out!

The tribe has spoken!


----------



## LuckyD

SquirrelGirl said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> bbdreams!!! Oh my god - I am so excited for you....hope, hope, hope that you see two pink lines tomorrow that leave no room for doubt! Fingers crossed love xx
> 
> Jaimie - you always have such kind and witty responses to everyone..thanks for being such a sweetheart. Oooh, Survivor finale! I haven't been watching TV, but when I was sick I watched a whole pile of crap, including one Survivor episode - don't think it would be the same series as you are watching though. It was the heroes vs villains one?
> 
> Yep, that's the one! It's the finale tonight, watching it right now. Russell and Parvarti, and Sandra and Jerri, I think.... About to go to tribal council to vote the last person out!
> 
> The tribe has spoken!Click to expand...

Oooh, so Russell made it to the end? I think we are a few weeks behind you guys. Who are you going for?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

oh, i'm sooooooo sorrrrrrrrrrrrry! I figured you were seeing them at the same time!!!!!!! ( i mean, besides the time difference) I don't know anything about what I'm saying. Don't mind me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## LuckyD

SquirrelGirl said:


> oh, i'm sooooooo sorrrrrrrrrrrrry! I figured you were seeing them at the same time!!!!!!! ( i mean, besides the time difference) I don't know anything about what I'm saying. Don't mind me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:

No, don't worry - I'm not actually watching it! I just happened to catch it when I was sick...I don't mind knowing who wins!


----------



## honeybee28

ooooh bbdreams, fx for you!!!!

Squirrel, thanks for getting me back in here! I totally thought no-one was posting, which i did find a little strange!!

lmao jaimie!!!! Had a proper mental image of sperm having a scrum inside me then hahahahaha!!! Thats cool about the full moon thing!

Last night i updated my cv and applied for 14 jobs, all doing the same thing i do already but for more money. fx i at least get an interview!

have a super day/eve.xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

bbdreams said:


> Celtic-let me know about those supplements
> 
> The dr. wanted me to get mine checked again before she put me on meds...

hey Hun, no problem if your still having a problem with Thrush try some of this Lactobacillus acidophilus I found this on thyroid https://www.thyroidaid.com/remedies.html

LuckyD did you have to take any thing hun


----------



## LuckyD

honeybee28 said:


> ooooh bbdreams, fx for you!!!!
> 
> Squirrel, thanks for getting me back in here! I totally thought no-one was posting, which i did find a little strange!!
> 
> lmao jaimie!!!! Had a proper mental image of sperm having a scrum inside me then hahahahaha!!! Thats cool about the full moon thing!
> 
> Last night i updated my cv and applied for 14 jobs, all doing the same thing i do already but for more money. fx i at least get an interview!
> 
> have a super day/eve.xxx

I know, I totally laughed at the idea of a sperm scrum too!
Good luck on the job hunting! 14 applications you are sure to get an interview. I remember you posting a while ago, wondering if you should look for a new job. It's a tricky decision isn't it - I have been wondering about that too with my situation of looking for work - but clearly you can't put life on hold when TTC, because as we have all learnt, you just don't know when it is going to happen. Hope you get some interviews soon! x



CelticNiamh said:


> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> Celtic-let me know about those supplements
> 
> The dr. wanted me to get mine checked again before she put me on meds...
> 
> hey Hun, no problem if your still having a problem with Thrush try some of this Lactobacillus acidophilus I found this on thyroid https://www.thyroidaid.com/remedies.html
> 
> LuckyD did you have to take any thing hunClick to expand...

Hey love, yep I am taking some stuff for my thyroid - iodine drops (as I was deficient, and apparently this can affect thyroid function), plus something called 'Eltroxin'- it's actually a medication, not natural unfortunately. I have got blood tests booked again in June to see if it has had an effect.

Your appointment is Tuesday, right?


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD yep my appointment is Tuesday I say I will prob have to wait a week for results though. is it something that can be corrected and then you can come off the meds.

Ok so how do I subscribe to the thread again LOL

OOh I'm so excited some very old friends I grew up with more like a second family are coming to see me tomorrow I so can not wait. :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

SquirrelGirl Thanks I got it :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Tanikit

Celtic - no you would have to stay on the meds. I am also on Eltroxin and have taken it for years. I needed a slightly higher dose since the last pregnancy. I wouldn'y say its not "natural" though - its replacing the hormones your body isn't making enough of - its not like you are adding anything that isn't normally there. Hope you get your results back soon - I have heard of women starting Eltroxin and falling pregnant in weeks after starting when they had been trying for years beforehand to fall pregnant. Good luck.


----------



## LuckyD

Tanikit said:


> Celtic - no you would have to stay on the meds. I am also on Eltroxin and have taken it for years. I needed a slightly higher dose since the last pregnancy. I wouldn'y say its not "natural" though - its replacing the hormones your body isn't making enough of - its not like you are adding anything that isn't normally there. Hope you get your results back soon - I have heard of women starting Eltroxin and falling pregnant in weeks after starting when they had been trying for years beforehand to fall pregnant. Good luck.

Oh, my Dr said that I might be able to come off after a few months if it got my thyroid back to normal? Not sure why....? No, that is true I guess about replacing the hormones - I am just funny about taking any kind of medication, but if it has to be done it has to be done! 
Hope you are doing ok x


----------



## Annamumof2

LuckyD said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> hey hun hope your keeping well
> 
> Thanks Anna, am doing well but expecting AF any minute now...however, it is a beautiful day outside and I am going to make the most of it!
> 
> How you doing?Click to expand...

other then the bleeding on and off sense the 30th and after sex i'm doing ok


----------



## Annamumof2

i'm sorry ladies for the way i have been just been stressed what with the bleeding on and off after sex, anyway i have an appointment to see a doctor tomorrow and im due for a swob test soon i dunno if she will get a nurse to do it there and then or what but hell i am seeing a doctor about this bleeding as it is getting me down now, and is it me or is tickers not showing up now?


----------



## LuckyD

Annamumof2 said:


> i'm sorry ladies for the way i have been just been stressed what with the bleeding on and off after sex, anyway i have an appointment to see a doctor tomorrow and im due for a swob test soon i dunno if she will get a nurse to do it there and then or what but hell i am seeing a doctor about this bleeding as it is getting me down now, and is it me or is tickers not showing up now?

That is great that you are seeing the doctor tomorrow, it is horrible when something is going on with your body and you don't know what it is. No wonder you have been feeling stressed. I really hope you get some answers out of this appointment. No, the tickers and signatures are not showing up since the thread went all strange on us - don't know why it has done that or what we can do to get them back!


----------



## Moondance

Sorry if I miss things, I'm trying to answer as many people as I can, instead of just doing a post and run about my day, LOL





Annamumof2 said:


> well its how i feel at the moment, it isnt my fault that i dunno what to reply to you guys, i do think of things but its hard to think of anything good

Hon, nobody says it has to be "good", it just has to be you. Opinions, words of advice, anything... Sometimes you can just say random nonsense, like if someone has good news, say "congrats, thats awesome" or if someone has bad news, commisserate with em. Easy as pie.



SquirrelGirl said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> well its how i feel at the moment, it isnt my fault that i dunno what to reply to you guys, i do think of things but its hard to think of anything good
> 
> Anna how do you mean help us help you :hugs: as we do not want you to feel over whelmed or unwelcome. when you say ""any thing good to say"" is that with funny stories and that!Click to expand...
> 
> sorry? i don't understand?
> 
> i mean that i cant think of helpful advice when i see postsClick to expand...
> 
> Ok, I get what you're saying. I don't always know what to say to people either. But something like "hey, <insert name here>, I don't have any good advice for you, but I hope you find an answer soon. :hugs: " Or, " congratulations, <insert name here> on <getting that job, bfp, having a great :sex: session with the OH>" anything at all....
> 
> We're seriously not telling you you're not wanted, just interact more with everyone. If you look back at your posts, it's always about your symptoms.
> When you didn't respond to my posts or anyone else's, it made me not want to respond to yours. Sorry, but that's the honest truth. We're not trying to gang up on you.
> 
> Just give it a try, and you'll start to learn what to say, I promise. :hugs:Click to expand...


You said that SO well Squirrel hon! :) 




SquirrelGirl said:


> In other news. I'm officially out for the month. On the bright side, I get to keep TTHFing with all of you. :) Let the Party begin.

PARTY HARD BABY!!!! :D
:happydance::happydance:



SquirrelGirl said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> In other news. I'm officially out for the month. On the bright side, I get to keep TTHFing with all of you. :) Let the Party begin.
> 
> Hugs :hugs: feel better soon I hate that :witch::finger::witch: good luck for this cycle :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA! Yes, :finger::finger::finger::finger: I never get to use that enough for my liking! This is a good opportunity!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> If :witch: visits any more of the TTHFers.... :trouble: I'm gonna kick her A$$. :trouble:Click to expand...

Oh dayum girl, I like it! GIRL POWA!



CelticNiamh said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> In other news. I'm officially out for the month. On the bright side, I get to keep TTHFing with all of you. :) Let the Party begin.
> 
> Hugs :hugs: feel better soon I hate that :witch::finger::witch: good luck for this cycle :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA! Yes, :finger::finger::finger::finger: I never get to use that enough for my liking! This is a good opportunity!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> If :witch: visits any more of the TTHFers.... :trouble: I'm gonna kick her A$$. :trouble:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha: me to , See I even got my ninja gear on :ninja::gun: we are gona kick some :witch: butt LOLClick to expand...

I loled. So much! Damn, need you guys to come defend my house with your ninja gear so the witch can't enter!!!



honeybee28 said:


> pheew, just caught up on about 10 pages, and promptly forgot what everyone said lol!!
> 
> xx

I do that all the time. Dunno WHAT is wrong with my brain lately.



soph77 said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> In other news. I'm officially out for the month. On the bright side, I get to keep TTHFing with all of you. :) Let the Party begin.
> 
> See my siggy, she got me tooooooooooooooooooo
> :devil::finger::devil::finger::devil::finger:
> I'm gonna kick your butt :ninja::ninja::ninja:
> 
> hahahaha I've never used those ones before
> 
> Edit - doesn't look like anyone has any siggys at the moment, where did they all go? Anyway as you can imagine mine says CD1Click to expand...

Siggies are still gone too!
I am SO loving all this witch butt kicking! YEAH! So Girl Power!!! :happydance::happydance:



tryforbaby2 said:


> Soph, bbdreams and moondance I love the baby belly avatars! Maybe it will bring lots of baby dust luck!!!
> 
> Beautiful avatar pics you girls picked!!!
> 
> bbdreams, any news hun? I waiting for you guys to come with me :hugs: Ilove you all too much!!!
> 
> Moon, hunnie!!! :hugs: How are you?! Are you going to try to kick it into full gear this cycle? Play sneaky sneaky under the sheets with DP? :rofl: How is your dad's girlfriend by the way? Haven't heard much about her in awhile?
> 
> Niamh and Tanikit, hey lovely ladies! :flower: How are you both feeling today?

*noms on tryfor* I am still waiting to ovulate. I think I are gunna be ovulating late. Was due to do it yesterday but thus far, no temp rise. Which is kinda wicked cool, coz I got to be with DP today. Only had the sex the once, but I had my bum up on a cushion and all. Hopefully it works out... 

Dads girlfriend hasn't really been near me since the day I shoved her on her face after she tossed my dog. 




bbdreams said:


> Sorry for the mutliple post girls I am trying to catch up... and I keep finding new things I wanna reply too!
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> tryfor- I tested last night and it looked like there was a line there, but I kinda had to tilt the stick, so I tested again twice today and both times it looked like there was the faintest line, but I am afraid I am getting line eye. lol However, I have never in all the times I have tested even thought I saw anything except one line, so I am excited and hoping for two pink lines tomorrow that are visible to more eyes than just mine! My temps are still up and they usually aren't at this point, but I keep getting these cramps that kind of feel like AF. I will test again in the morning and let you know what I see then. How are you feeling hun? Have your lines gotten darker?
> 
> SQUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Squirrel  Im so sorry about AF :hugs: on the flip side, it will be nice to cheer you on through another cycle. Thanks for the heads up about the thread! I'm sure bnb will get it straightened out soon enough. It was funny to check bnb and find that my fav thread had no new posts all weekend!
> 
> Funny how our siggies are gone  maybe that is a sign from the universe that we would have more fun if we werent obsessing over tickers and all? I dont think I can manage without knowing where y'alls cycles are at this point though.
> 
> Soph  super, super sorry hon :hugs: hope you managed to have a nice weekend despite that. And just like Squirrel, I'm looking forward to cheering you on through the next cycle. Fletcher rocks  my love birds used to hump things in their cage ALL the time.
> 
> Niamh and Tanikit - I'm sending you supportive, healthy vibes!
> 
> Julia  can you please teach me how to cross my V? :haha: In my mind I'm picturing all the freaky tricks people can do with their tounges, and trying to imagine vajayjays doing that stuff. Thanks so much for sharing your symptoms, Ive been anxious to drool over them : ) But sorry you arent getting good sleep!
> 
> Woohoo HoneyBee! Ive missed ya! Ill bet that your DH has super strong spermies cause he plays rugby. They will totally last till you ov! I bet they are having a scrum right now.
> 
> Bbdreams!!! That is too friggin exciting! Ill keep everything crossed for you, including my V, as soon as Julia teaches me how! Just gotta make sure I can uncross it in a coupla weeks...or maybe that would make BD more fun?
> 
> By the way, I have ovd just after or on the full moon since January. I really love that, it makes me happy!Click to expand...
> 
> *AROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO* I howls at de moon?
> Bad habit, but everytime in my life I see a full moon, I put back my head and howl at it, it totally freaks people out, hehehehe.
> 
> Since when can one cross vajayjays? I can cross my vajayjay lips, but I have to do it manually with my hands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> Like all the new avatars - really positive. Hope they will be followed with lots of BFPs.
> 
> Tryfor all your symptoms sound great and I very much doubt you are making them up or imagining them.
> 
> :) to the masturbating bird - maybe he needs a partner?Click to expand...
> 
> I would say yes to the bird needing a partner. :)
> And its not all in your head I don't think tryfor, I have heard its possible to get pregnancy symptoms really early.
> 
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Girls!!! (morning here anyway)
> 
> Lucky-Congrats on the job! What day are you on now?
> 
> Celtic-I also was getting thrush quite often and my dr had checked my sugar and thyroid. My sugar came back good, but my thyroid level was off I was supposed to go back a couple weeks ago and have it checked again, but I hate having blood taken! I may try to go back one day this week. Good luck on yours.
> 
> soph- Love the new avatar and the story about the birds!
> 
> moondance- Love the new avatar!
> 
> anna-sorry you were made to feel unwelcome; I don't think anyone meant to make you feel that way.Click to expand...
> 
> Thrush is ebil. Nuff said. :)
> Thanks for compliments, everyone else has awesome avvies too! :D
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> bbdreams!!! Oh my god - I am so excited for you....hope, hope, hope that you see two pink lines tomorrow that leave no room for doubt! Fingers crossed love xx
> 
> Jaimie - you always have such kind and witty responses to everyone..thanks for being such a sweetheart.Click to expand...
> 
> *noms on Jaimie with glee*
> 
> FX so hard for you bbdreams! SO SO MUCH!!!!
> 
> Lucky, my bro is older than me and no, he didn't apologise. I have a bruise on my hand from the can he threw, and also on my wrist where he bit me. A little semi circle of purple bruises from each of his teeth on the one side of my wrist. He doesn't even remember doing it, the jerk.
> 
> And uber congrats on the job! Wish I could find one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to anyone whose out this cycle.... stupid witch. Hate her. I hope she doesn't come for me this time... but who knows.
> But yes, I was supposed to ovulate yesterday, so I started temping mid week, just for confirmations sake. I wasn't able to get with DP during last week, so we were just going to take the loss on this cycle and not worry about it. But his horse, Billy, had his barrier trial today, so I went down to be cheering section for the gorgeous boy (he's my horses direct brother).
> We of course, had the nooky, as always.
> Temps haven't given me temp spike yet. And although having sex ONCE before ovulation is a long shot, here's hoping it works.
> A few hours after the sex, had pains in my right side that felt like ovulation pain. Just not sure.Click to expand...


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Wee! The siggies are back!

Celtic, Lucky, and Tanikit - is eltroxin a T4 replacement? I take levothyroxin as a T4 replacement - I'm just curious if they are the same thing. I've known some women that are able to get off the T4 replacement drugs if their thyroids go back to normal. If your thyroid turns out to be chronically under producing or hypo then it is really no big deal to be on the T4 replacement long term - just don't take any calcium any where near the time you take the T4 replacement. They interfere with each other. I take my levothyroxine in the am and my multi vitamin at night.

Anna - hope you get some answers about your bleeding and that your cycle returns to a state that doesn't worry you!

And how is bb this fine morning?!

Hope the job search goes well Honeybee!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hi ladies!! :hi:

Got a message from Squirrel that this thread went missing, but I found it! Hope we don't lose anyone in the process...will have to check if any posts are missing. 

I'm currently working but wanted to give a quick check-in. Had a picnic Sat. and family event Sun. so haven't had too much computer time. Should be around later in the week...just didn't want you to think I disappeared!

How is everyone feeling? I'm 11DPO and still TTHF! Had some impromptu :sex: last night, and aside from TTC that hasn't happened in a long time spontaneously...soooo...either the Maca is working or TTHF is working. :haha:

Will catch up very soon. :kiss:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Annamumof2 said:


> i'm sorry ladies for the way i have been just been stressed what with the bleeding on and off after sex, anyway i have an appointment to see a doctor tomorrow and im due for a swob test soon i dunno if she will get a nurse to do it there and then or what but hell i am seeing a doctor about this bleeding as it is getting me down now, and is it me or is tickers not showing up now?

I'm sorry you're stressed Anna. :hugs:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, and I'm jealous of everyone's bump avatars now...I'm going to have to find a good one and switch back and forth between that and cute cartoon baby. 

BTW, was DYING at the comments about bubbles in the diapers!! :rofl:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

MyTurn - I like the cartoon bump - it is very sweet. I want to change my avatar now too, but I can't quite figure out what will do the trick for me. I'd like to post a bump pic but some one else's realistic one will only make me jealous :haha:


----------



## Tanikit

Jaimie - I think Eltroxin and levothyroxin are the same thing - both T4 replacers. I got my blood tests back today and my thyroid is still low - will try to remember my pills every day (I am terrible) and have a retest in a month. I also need to work on getting my sugars under better control. DH and I are going to start sex therapy so hopefully that can help too, but I think the BFP will be some time coming then - oh well, I can at least work towards it better now.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks Tanikit! That is interesting. I really hope your thyroid and sugar levels get steadier soon, and that the sex therapy helps you and your DH. How is he feeling about starting that? It can be so hard for guys, to seek help for that stuff. I hope he is open to all of this. And of course, I hope your journey to a BFP isn't too much longer. But I also hope you'll have the patience to be gentle with this process. Overall I bet it will be really great for your marriage!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi every one:hi::hug:


Anna I hope the doctor can give you some answers, It must be so hard with bleeding and not knowing whats going on, may be this time they would do something, I cant imagine bleeding and being on warfin being good it would certainly worry me :hugs: how long ago was it you had your last depo it has to be gone out of your system now I hope any way. have you ever got checked for PCOS just my sister when through a phase of bleeding for ages on and off and then ages with nothing. good luck !!!


Moondance :rofl::rofl: I nearly wet my self you crack me up whoo hoo :happydance: I have two ninja warriors ready to kick ass I just wont tell them its the :witch: ass LOL
 



Attached Files:







our adventures in Australia and baby Eireann 069.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Wee! The siggies are back!
> 
> Celtic, Lucky, and Tanikit - is eltroxin a T4 replacement? I take levothyroxin as a T4 replacement - I'm just curious if they are the same thing. I've known some women that are able to get off the T4 replacement drugs if their thyroids go back to normal. If your thyroid turns out to be chronically under producing or hypo then it is really no big deal to be on the T4 replacement long term - just don't take any calcium any where near the time you take the T4 replacement. They interfere with each other. I take my levothyroxine in the am and my multi vitamin at night.
> 
> Anna - hope you get some answers about your bleeding and that your cycle returns to a state that doesn't worry you!
> 
> And how is bb this fine morning?!
> 
> Hope the job search goes well Honeybee!

Thanks for the information hun, Im hoping Im ok and just worrying over nothing but Im finding it so hard to shift weight Im wondering worth checking out any way.

I feel so bloated after AF plus a very light AF with spotting

Tanikit thanks hun, Im hoping I find out quick ! I think my sugars are ok as when I get GD while pregnant I lose tons of weight seen as Im struggling that makes me think all is fine there and its something else. so glad to see you have a plan as well and hope it all goes well for you :hugs:

I feel like Im missing something LOL I can see all the sigs now again, I am not brave enough to change my Avatar might use my own bump picture may be! when Im back TCC I might!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Ooh Niamh - I love your lil ninjas! They are too cute. I'd love to see your bump pic too - even if you don't want to use it till you are officially ttc again : )


----------



## MyTurnYet

Um, I'm not quite sure if I've managed to catch up or not...but trying! Obviously don't feel like working today. Last week was such a hard week that I'm totally burnt out. :wacko: Really, just feel like napping. :sleep: Although, really, that's all I ever want to do!:haha: Anywho!

I'm 11DPO and waiting to see who will arrive first...:witch: or :bfp: I'm suspecting :witch:. If so, I will be calling the fertility specialist. Took an IC HPT a few minutes ago and :nope: I'm feeling ok about it at the moment, though. 

Honeybee - glad to hear you had such a fun weekend!

BBDdreams - keep us posted, hun. :kiss:

Tryfor- I'm all psyched about your impending digi post on your test thread!

Tanikit/Celtic - What is Eltroxin? Is that for thyroid? Oops, nevermind!! Just saw that you already answered this. Sorry!


CelticNiamh said:


> Thanks soph, thats how I feel as well, I sometimes still picture the old me then look in the mirror and go whoa who the hell is that!!! LOL time to get healthy even if I lost a stone Ild feel so much better I think Im very small in height so cant really afford to carry extra weight. Its so hard to shift it sometimes. I did really well after christmas lost nearly a stone and have stalled now and no matter what I do it creeps up again. I will defeat it and get my body back! then prob get pregnant and start all over again :haha:

I feel the same way!! Was on a health kick for a bit (in conjunction w/ Squirrel Girl's yoga journal) but kind of let it fall apart the last week or so. I feel the same way...uncomfortable. Vow to get back on track, though! I'm sure if your thyroid is off and you start taking the supplements it'll get better. Feel like the older I get, the harder it gets. :wacko:


SquirrelGirl said:


> In other news. I'm officially out for the month. On the bright side, I get to keep TTHFing with all of you. :) Let the Party begin.

Aww, squirrel. :hugs: I totally love your PMA! Here, let me find a fun smilely, just for you: :serenade:


LuckyD said:


> Jaimie - you always have such kind and witty responses to everyone..thanks for being such a sweetheart.

I second that!


soph77 said:


> See my new avatar!!!!!

Very nice!! I only found a nice cartoon one. Where are you guys getting all the pretty pics? I googled "pregnant images" and the image below popped up. Freaked me out a bit.Was expecting to see something lovely. 

Also, LOVE the bird story. :rofl: I nominate it for top 3 TTHF stories of all time!
 



Attached Files:







thomasbeatiepregnant.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MyTurnYet

Argh, took forever to post that reply and some of my questions got answered in the meantime, so feel free to ignore. :flower:

Jaimie- your "Mr. Bump" is so funny!

Celtic- how cute is the Ninja pic!! :awww:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Ooh Niamh - I love your lil ninjas! They are too cute. I'd love to see your bump pic too - even if you don't want to use it till you are officially ttc again : )


I see if I can find them LOL I took some for my sister when I was in Australia to show how I was getting bigger :thumbup: here we go I have 3 bump 1st is just a bump Im about 30 something weeks 
2nd is about 36 weeks 
3rd is about a week before I had her and last one is DD just born! hot off the press so to speak!
 



Attached Files:







our adventures in Australia and baby Eireann 260.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1









our adventures in Australia and baby Eireann 301.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 3









our adventures in Australia and baby Eireann 319.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 2









our adventures in Australia and baby Eireann 336.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CelticNiamh

MyTurnYet said:


> Argh, took forever to post that reply and some of my questions got answered in the meantime, so feel free to ignore. :flower:
> 
> Jaimie- your "Mr. Bump" is so funny!
> 
> Celtic- how cute is the Ninja pic!! :awww:

Thanks They are cute but Im biasit LOL 

I know what you mean hun on weight I feel bigger now that I did in my bump pictures LOL well with out the huge bump! I hope I can sort what ever it is and get my act in gear and shed some serious weight! I will wish the same for you :flower:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, what beautiful pictures, Celtic! :cloud9: Thanks for sharing with us. :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Myturn your welcome Im glad you liked them, you know I love my body with a bump LOL :flower:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woohoo! That was awesome Niamh - I loved all of those pics! You are so cute.

I feel ya ladies on the weight issues - it is definitely harder as you get older. Someone said that people ask if your belly is a bump - that is ridiculous! There is this comedian with a hilarious bit about how you should never ask a woman if she is pg unless she has a baby waving hello from between her legs.

:rofl: MyTurn :rofl: I'm so tempted to change my avatar now! That is friggin' hilarious. And yet infuriating - if a woman can become a guy and get pg, why can't I just get pg? Do I need to get a sex change to get pg? I'm glad you like my silly mr. bump. He captures my current feelings on the subject - I want a bump so bad that I'll even take a blue, bruised & bandaged cartoon one. :haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Very beautiful...how big was your daughter? And your sons? Can't imagine the joy you must've felt seeing them the first time. :cloud9:

I'm actually excited because my new niece is on her way...could be any day now, but my sis is scheduled for a c-section June 7th. Can't wait!!

Ladies, I found a new, pretty pic. I'm thinking this is going to be me on a babymoon!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Woohoo! That was awesome Niamh - I loved all of those pics! You are so cute.
> 
> I feel ya ladies on the weight issues - it is definitely harder as you get older. Someone said that people ask if your belly is a bump - that is ridiculous! There is this comedian with a hilarious bit about how you should never ask a woman if she is pg unless she has a baby waving hello from between her legs.
> 
> :rofl: MyTurn :rofl: I'm so tempted to change my avatar now! That is friggin' hilarious. And yet infuriating - if a woman can become a guy and get pg, why can't I just get pg? Do I need to get a sex change to get pg? I'm glad you like my silly mr. bump. He captures my current feelings on the subject - I want a bump so bad that I'll even take a blue, bruised & bandaged cartoon one. :haha:

Ahhh!!! :rofl: Killing me over here... First of all, this is hysterical: you should never ask a woman if she is pg unless she has a baby waving hello from between her legs.

Also, love the blue bump bit. :rofl:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Woohoo! That was awesome Niamh - I loved all of those pics! You are so cute.
> 
> I feel ya ladies on the weight issues - it is definitely harder as you get older. Someone said that people ask if your belly is a bump - that is ridiculous! There is this comedian with a hilarious bit about how you should never ask a woman if she is pg unless she has a baby waving hello from between her legs.
> 
> :rofl: MyTurn :rofl: I'm so tempted to change my avatar now! That is friggin' hilarious. And yet infuriating - if a woman can become a guy and get pg, why can't I just get pg? Do I need to get a sex change to get pg? I'm glad you like my silly mr. bump. He captures my current feelings on the subject - I want a bump so bad that I'll even take a blue, bruised & bandaged cartoon one. :haha:

Here, Here hun


MyTurnYet said:


> Very beautiful...how big was your daughter? And your sons? Can't imagine the joy you must've felt seeing them the first time. :cloud9:
> 
> I'm actually excited because my new niece is on her way...could be any day now, but my sis is scheduled for a c-section June 7th. Can't wait!!
> 
> Ladies, I found a new, pretty pic. I'm thinking this is going to be me on a babymoon!!

Yay on a new niece enjoy the cuddles, my friend is coming to see me and I will get cuddles with her 9 week old !Yep I have to say best days of my life and DH I have quite big babies 1st was 8pounds 9onz
2nd was 10 pounds 1
3rd my smallest and was a sick little bub when born 8pounds 5
and Eireann was 8 pounds 9 and a half LOL she looks huge in her pictures but she was very small still is all my family thought she was huge and were shocked to see her when we got home actually I should have a picture at a friends christening and her baby was 8 weeks and Eireann was just 5 months
here a picture then no more from me I swear !!!
 



Attached Files:







2646_62229641859_700141859_2047164_7850471_n.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

MyTurnYet said:


> Ladies, I found a new, pretty pic. I'm thinking this is going to be me on a babymoon!!

I really love that pic too - much more so than the world's first pregnant man. Is that what the sticker on her luggage says? "bonvoyage, heading to babymoon"? Can I come?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Girls just had something weird, so TMI heading your way now, I just had a bowl movement and though oh thats weird as had loads of bloody EWCM checked cervix and it was a blob of it cervis is high soft and closed :shrug: MACA may be or would it be the cream I am using !


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hmm - I'm still having spotting on CD 6 so I wonder if the muscle movement down there just pushed the last of your AF out?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hmm - I'm still having spotting on CD 6 so I wonder if the muscle movement down there just pushed the last of your AF out?

I wonder way to soon for EWCM it was pink tinged, I have been spotting a tiny bit today which is weird for me. I normally finish on CD 5 early in the day! I know its one day longer but a new one on me LOL I swear if I was ovulating I would be happy to see that decnt golob of EWCM I mean it stretched and stretched :shrug::haha: I noticed yesterday that I had some mucus as well just ignored it really ! who knows what the hell is up now :dohh: :haha: oh well no rest for the whicked !


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tanikit said:


> Jaimie - I think Eltroxin and levothyroxin are the same thing - both T4 replacers. I got my blood tests back today and my thyroid is still low - will try to remember my pills every day (I am terrible) and have a retest in a month. I also need to work on getting my sugars under better control. DH and I are going to start sex therapy so hopefully that can help too, but I think the BFP will be some time coming then - oh well, I can at least work towards it better now.

:hugs: I am happy that there is a good chance of working some things out with DH in sex therapy! How is your DD?



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> MyTurn - I like the cartoon bump - it is very sweet. I want to change my avatar now too, but I can't quite figure out what will do the trick for me. I'd like to post a bump pic but some one else's realistic one will only make me jealous :haha:

Cute avatar jaimie! It captures your bubbly and funny personality! You are going to make a great MOM!!! :) Also Jaimie, I am doing kegel excerises to help cross my V, along with everything else so yourself and the other wonder tthf women can get their :bfp: I want to experience this journey together from ttc to birth with you and our close knit girls.:cloud9:



CelticNiamh said:


> Myturn your welcome Im glad you liked them, you know I love my body with a bump LOL :flower:

Beautiful pictures Niamh!!! I love love love baby bumps!!!


Squirrel and BBdreams my fingers are crossed!!! Come on :bfp:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Moon :happydance: Yay for :sex: with DP at O!!! Yesss! 

Honey, love?......How are you? I can't seem to find you?....:flower:


----------



## MyTurnYet

CelticNiamh said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo! That was awesome Niamh - I loved all of those pics! You are so cute.
> 
> I feel ya ladies on the weight issues - it is definitely harder as you get older. Someone said that people ask if your belly is a bump - that is ridiculous! There is this comedian with a hilarious bit about how you should never ask a woman if she is pg unless she has a baby waving hello from between her legs.
> 
> :rofl: MyTurn :rofl: I'm so tempted to change my avatar now! That is friggin' hilarious. And yet infuriating - if a woman can become a guy and get pg, why can't I just get pg? Do I need to get a sex change to get pg? I'm glad you like my silly mr. bump. He captures my current feelings on the subject - I want a bump so bad that I'll even take a blue, bruised & bandaged cartoon one. :haha:
> 
> Here, Here hun
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Very beautiful...how big was your daughter? And your sons? Can't imagine the joy you must've felt seeing them the first time. :cloud9:
> 
> I'm actually excited because my new niece is on her way...could be any day now, but my sis is scheduled for a c-section June 7th. Can't wait!!
> 
> Ladies, I found a new, pretty pic. I'm thinking this is going to be me on a babymoon!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay on a new niece enjoy the cuddles, my friend is coming to see me and I will get cuddles with her 9 week old !Yep I have to say best days of my life and DH I have quite big babies 1st was 8pounds 9onz
> 2nd was 10 pounds 1
> 3rd my smallest and was a sick little bub when born 8pounds 5
> and Eireann was 8 pounds 9 and a half LOL she looks huge in her pictures but she was very small still is all my family thought she was huge and were shocked to see her when we got home actually I should have a picture at a friends christening and her baby was 8 weeks and Eireann was just 5 months
> here a picture then no more from me I swear !!!Click to expand...

Oh my gosh, that's so precious! I LOVE all these pics!! Keep posting. :flower: BTW, love your haircut...v. cute. I want my hair to look like that, but it's all wavy so gets weird when I try to style on my own.:wacko:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, and that's about average baby size right? Or a little larger, huh? Except 10 pounds is very big! I bet they were all so cute!!! What are the boys names? I love all of the irish names in your family. LuckyD had to explain Niamh to me. :winkwink:


----------



## MyTurnYet

:flower:


Jaimie2Eyes said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I found a new, pretty pic. I'm thinking this is going to be me on a babymoon!!
> 
> I really love that pic too - much more so than the world's first pregnant man. Is that what the sticker on her luggage says? "bonvoyage, heading to babymoon"? Can I come?Click to expand...

Hehe, definitely!! We'll be TTTHFwBB...Traveling Trying to Have Funners w/ Baby Bumps:flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

MyTurnYet said:


> Oh, and that's about average baby size right? Or a little larger, huh? Except 10 pounds is very big! I bet they were all so cute!!! What are the boys names? I love all of the irish names in your family. LuckyD had to explain Niamh to me. :winkwink:

Just a little above average I think LOL I had GD on all of them except on DS2 that is why he was so big, poor lad was in shock
my boys names are Adam,Iain,Shane :flower: I have my hairl a bit longer now But I love that hair cut Hmmmmm my sister will kill me if I have it cut again LOL

Tryfor hi hun thanks so much when you get your Digital let us know :flower:

Honey I second that how are you and there are some others missing :flower:

Thanks for all the lovely comments on my pictures, I hope no one minded me posting them, If I have upset any one Im very sorry, I just have been reading how one person was asked questions on her pregnancy and one girl who had a MC and was rightly feeling crap mentioned that BFP etc were not mentioned in the thread, it got well out of hand , sadly and one person is banned for a little while. but it has made me concerned just in case Ive upset some one, I know how hard TTC is but even harder when its is your first:hugs::hugs: ok so I hope Im not digging a hole LOL 

sprinking loads of PMA for loads of :bfp::dust: for us all :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> Hi ladies!! :hi:
> 
> Got a message from Squirrel that this thread went missing, but I found it! Hope we don't lose anyone in the process...will have to check if any posts are missing.
> 
> I'm currently working but wanted to give a quick check-in. Had a picnic Sat. and family event Sun. so haven't had too much computer time. Should be around later in the week...just didn't want you to think I disappeared!
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I'm 11DPO and still TTHF! Had some impromptu :sex: last night, and aside from TTC that hasn't happened in a long time spontaneously...soooo...either the Maca is working or TTHF is working. :haha:
> 
> Will catch up very soon. :kiss:

Yay, glad to see that it looks like most everyone made it back! Also glad to see it wasn't just me that went crazy thinking I'd lost the TTHF thread! Maybe you all voted me out or something! :haha:



MyTurnYet said:


> Um, I'm not quite sure if I've managed to catch up or not...but trying! Obviously don't feel like working today. Last week was such a hard week that I'm totally burnt out. :wacko: Really, just feel like napping. :sleep: Although, really, that's all I ever want to do!:haha: Anywho!
> 
> I'm 11DPO and waiting to see who will arrive first...:witch: or :bfp: I'm suspecting :witch:. If so, I will be calling the fertility specialist. Took an IC HPT a few minutes ago and :nope: I'm feeling ok about it at the moment, though.
> 
> Honeybee - glad to hear you had such a fun weekend!
> 
> BBDdreams - keep us posted, hun. :kiss:
> 
> Tryfor- I'm all psyched about your impending digi post on your test thread!
> 
> Tanikit/Celtic - What is Eltroxin? Is that for thyroid? Oops, nevermind!! Just saw that you already answered this. Sorry!
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Thanks soph, thats how I feel as well, I sometimes still picture the old me then look in the mirror and go whoa who the hell is that!!! LOL time to get healthy even if I lost a stone Ild feel so much better I think Im very small in height so cant really afford to carry extra weight. Its so hard to shift it sometimes. I did really well after christmas lost nearly a stone and have stalled now and no matter what I do it creeps up again. I will defeat it and get my body back! then prob get pregnant and start all over again :haha:
> 
> I feel the same way!! Was on a health kick for a bit (in conjunction w/ Squirrel Girl's yoga journal) but kind of let it fall apart the last week or so. I feel the same way...uncomfortable. Vow to get back on track, though! I'm sure if your thyroid is off and you start taking the supplements it'll get better. Feel like the older I get, the harder it gets. :wacko:
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> In other news. I'm officially out for the month. On the bright side, I get to keep TTHFing with all of you. :) Let the Party begin.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, squirrel. :hugs: I totally love your PMA! Here, let me find a fun smilely, just for you: :serenade:
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Jaimie - you always have such kind and witty responses to everyone..thanks for being such a sweetheart.Click to expand...
> 
> I second that!
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> See my new avatar!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice!! I only found a nice cartoon one. Where are you guys getting all the pretty pics? I googled "pregnant images" and the image below popped up. Freaked me out a bit.Was expecting to see something lovely.
> 
> Also, LOVE the bird story. :rofl: I nominate it for top 3 TTHF stories of all time!Click to expand...

We soooooo need to get back into the yoga thing. Yes, need to recommit............. soooooo hard, but we just gotta do it!!!! any day now.... :dohh:


Apparently I didn't hit the plus sign, but I also wanted to say that quote from the comedian about never ask a woman if she's pregnant unless a baby is waving from between her legs was absolutely hysterical (and true!!) 


Well, I'm off to get some dinner. Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Moondance

Wow, I go to sleep for 1 whole night and 2 extra pages are tacked onto the thread....

I still haven't had a temp rise, ovulation is now 2 days late. Dunno what to do now...

Hows everyone elses 2WW, Ovu-waits and other things?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw, thanks Julia! You are going to be a brilliant Mom two times over. I'm still super excited for you!

And one of my best gals, the one I started ttc with, well - not _with_ her but at the same time :winkwink:, she gave birth to a baby girl yesterday! I cried with joy for her when she told me. I was so happy for them - and super glad I didn't take it too hard. I was worried about how I'd react when the news came. Everyone is happy and healthy and you just can't help but be grateful for that.

MyTurn - we would never vote you out! This isn't survivor silly! Were you the one posting about that or was it Squirrel? Pretty good season finale, but I'm still annoyed the girls didn't gang up on Russel :dohh:

Hope you see your temp rise soon Moon!


----------



## LuckyD

Moondance said:


> Lucky, my bro is older than me and no, he didn't apologise. I have a bruise on my hand from the can he threw, and also on my wrist where he bit me. A little semi circle of purple bruises from each of his teeth on the one side of my wrist. He doesn't even remember doing it, the jerk.
> 
> And uber congrats on the job! Wish I could find one!
> 
> So sorry to anyone whose out this cycle.... stupid witch. Hate her. I hope she doesn't come for me this time... but who knows.
> But yes, I was supposed to ovulate yesterday, so I started temping mid week, just for confirmations sake. I wasn't able to get with DP during last week, so we were just going to take the loss on this cycle and not worry about it. But his horse, Billy, had his barrier trial today, so I went down to be cheering section for the gorgeous boy (he's my horses direct brother).
> We of course, had the nooky, as always.
> Temps haven't given me temp spike yet. And although having sex ONCE before ovulation is a long shot, here's hoping it works.
> A few hours after the sex, had pains in my right side that felt like ovulation pain. Just not sure.

Sorry about your brother Moondance...that's really not cool! 
Hey, I have heard HEAPS of stories about people getting pg from only one BD session..you just never know!




MyTurnYet said:


> Um, I'm not quite sure if I've managed to catch up or not...but trying! Obviously don't feel like working today. Last week was such a hard week that I'm totally burnt out. :wacko: Really, just feel like napping. :sleep: Although, really, that's all I ever want to do!:haha: Anywho!
> 
> I'm 11DPO and waiting to see who will arrive first...:witch: or :bfp: I'm suspecting :witch:. If so, I will be calling the fertility specialist. Took an IC HPT a few minutes ago and :nope: I'm feeling ok about it at the moment, though.
> 
> I googled "pregnant images" and the image below popped up. Freaked me out a bit.Was expecting to see something lovely.

Aw, sorry about the BFN love...I hate those things! But glad that you are feeling ok about it. We must be pretty close to each other in terms of our cycle..I am 11/12 DPO today...am playing the waiting game too. Fingers crossed xx

Yes, I can see why you were freaked out by that image coming up when you googled 'pregnant images'! Is that for real? Is it someone who has had a sex change? Or is it just a digitally altered photo?



CelticNiamh said:


> I see if I can find them LOL I took some for my sister when I was in Australia to show how I was getting bigger :thumbup: here we go I have 3 bump 1st is just a bump Im about 30 something weeks
> 2nd is about 36 weeks
> 3rd is about a week before I had her and last one is DD just born! hot off the press so to speak!

Awwwwww! SO gorgeous! You look lovely with your bump! And your daughter is adorable x



CelticNiamh said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments on my pictures, I hope no one minded me posting them, If I have upset any one Im very sorry, I just have been reading how one person was asked questions on her pregnancy and one girl who had a MC and was rightly feeling crap mentioned that BFP etc were not mentioned in the thread, it got well out of hand , sadly and one person is banned for a little while. but it has made me concerned just in case Ive upset some one, I know how hard TTC is but even harder when its is your first:hugs::hugs: ok so I hope Im not digging a hole LOL

Well, I can only speak for myself but I loved seeing them...! It makes me happy that you have such a lovely family and would never begrudge you that! You are always so generous and caring about others, no-one could accuse you of deliberately trying to upset anyone. :hugs:



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> And one of my best gals, the one I started ttc with, well - not _with_ her but at the same time :winkwink:, she gave birth to a baby girl yesterday! I cried with joy for her when she told me. I was so happy for them - and super glad I didn't take it too hard. I was worried about how I'd react when the news came. Everyone is happy and healthy and you just can't help but be grateful for that.

Aw Jaimie, I am so happy for you...happy for your friend that all went well, and happy that it felt better for you than you thought it would. You are a good friend xx hope you get to have a cuddle soon 

Hey to everyone else!

Julia I hope you are doing well!! I like hearing from you - how are those symptoms treating ya? :hugs:

AF has not arrived for me yet...today is when I would expect her, if I take into account the fact that I O'd two days later this month. So I dont' know. I do have cramps and sore BBs, so not hopeful. But am ok about it. The good news is that it means my LP is at least 11/12 days, cos I was worried it may go down to 9! So can stop worrying about that.

Hope y'all are doing well today. I am trying to enjoy my last week of not working - I think things are going to get pretty busy as of next week!


----------



## Moondance

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hope you see your temp rise soon Moon!

Me too, otherwise I'm out for this cycle before I even hit the 2WW!




LuckyD said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> Lucky, my bro is older than me and no, he didn't apologise. I have a bruise on my hand from the can he threw, and also on my wrist where he bit me. A little semi circle of purple bruises from each of his teeth on the one side of my wrist. He doesn't even remember doing it, the jerk.
> 
> And uber congrats on the job! Wish I could find one!
> 
> So sorry to anyone whose out this cycle.... stupid witch. Hate her. I hope she doesn't come for me this time... but who knows.
> But yes, I was supposed to ovulate yesterday, so I started temping mid week, just for confirmations sake. I wasn't able to get with DP during last week, so we were just going to take the loss on this cycle and not worry about it. But his horse, Billy, had his barrier trial today, so I went down to be cheering section for the gorgeous boy (he's my horses direct brother).
> We of course, had the nooky, as always.
> Temps haven't given me temp spike yet. And although having sex ONCE before ovulation is a long shot, here's hoping it works.
> A few hours after the sex, had pains in my right side that felt like ovulation pain. Just not sure.
> 
> Sorry about your brother Moondance...that's really not cool!
> Hey, I have heard HEAPS of stories about people getting pg from only one BD session..you just never know!Click to expand...

Thanks, I just hope I get my temp rise soon, if I don't, I'm out for the count... :nope:


----------



## Annamumof2

just got back from the docs my appointment was 10:10am and she was running 45/50mins late, anyway she checked my cervix and did a swob she said results will be in next week and that i need to get a smear test done (2nd june) and she said that she thinks its linking to my hormones sooooooo i dunno whats going to happen looks like im out for a few months i guess, i dunno yet


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> just got back from the docs my appointment was 10:10am and she was running 45/50mins late, anyway she checked my cervix and did a swob she said results will be in next week and that i need to get a smear test done (2nd june) and she said that she thinks its linking to my hormones sooooooo i dunno whats going to happen looks like im out for a few months i guess, i dunno yet

Did she take any bloods to check? I say she is right but it would be better if you knew which ones were unblanced so you could correct them and get back on the TCC wagon!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moondance Im have every thing crossed you get a rise tomorrow so you wont be out remember though the :spermy: can live up to 5 days in the right conditions :hugs: how I got my DD :hugs:

LuckyD thanks hun, I prob panicked a little after reading that other thread :blush: ooh glad to hear LP is behaving as I know that was worrying you. although Im hoping that you wont get a vist from the :witch: at all :happydance:

Jaimie how are you doing so cool about being happy about your friend and enjoy the cuddles when you see her and bub

Hello to every one else how are you doing today:hugs:

Well I am just back from the doctor, I love my doctor she is lovely and very good, she took bloods to check thyroid function, Smear and swab she also said that although I may not be a diabetic I may have a low tolerance to sugar and its effecting me IE recurrent thrush so she want me back on the diabetic diet for now it will help me lose weight as well starting to day after I finish my two treats now :blush::haha:
On a good note my cervix looked great:happydance: but I have some bloody discharge:shrug: I will have results in a weeks so FX all is ok and Im kinda hoping the internal will sort me out :winkwink:

My friends are coming down today as well I can not wait going to be all chatted out later on yay


----------



## LuckyD

Annamumof2 said:


> just got back from the docs my appointment was 10:10am and she was running 45/50mins late, anyway she checked my cervix and did a swob she said results will be in next week and that i need to get a smear test done (2nd june) and she said that she thinks its linking to my hormones sooooooo i dunno whats going to happen looks like im out for a few months i guess, i dunno yet

Hey Anna, well I am glad that at least you may be on the way to figuring out what is going on! Hope your test results give you some answers. Sorry if you have to take a TTC break - but I guess it is good to make sure your body is behaving as it should! 



CelticNiamh said:


> LuckyD thanks hun, I prob panicked a little after reading that other thread :blush: ooh glad to hear LP is behaving as I know that was worrying you. although Im hoping that you wont get a vist from the :witch: at all :happydance:
> 
> Well I am just back from the doctor, I love my doctor she is lovely and very good, she took bloods to check thyroid function, Smear and swab she also said that although I may not be a diabetic I may have a low tolerance to sugar and its effecting me IE recurrent thrush so she want me back on the diabetic diet for now it will help me lose weight as well starting to day after I finish my two treats now :blush::haha:
> On a good note my cervix looked great:happydance: but I have some bloody discharge:shrug: I will have results in a weeks so FX all is ok and Im kinda hoping the internal will sort me out :winkwink:
> 
> My friends are coming down today as well I can not wait going to be all chatted out later on yay

Oh my god, I read that thread too - yikes! I can see why you got a bit worried, but I don't think it is the same thing at all! Don't worry love :hugs:

That is great that you have such a good Dr - makes such a difference. What does the diabetic diet involve? So - results in a week? Hope that you get some clear and easy answers. Enjoy the time with your friends! That sounds great.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie :hugs: I am so glad you were ok with it also. If I may ask, what plans for TTC do you have this month? I have several softcups left if you'd like me to mail them to you!? Have you ever tried the digital opk's? It has made me think they have had to help. It showed I O'd 5 days before I always did/do. If I didn't use them I wouldv'e waited until CD16 ish to start BD to save DH's energy!! Glad I didn't.

LuckyD Yay! for the longer LP! Maybe if us gals hold hands in a small circle and chant for the witch to stay away, maybe she will?......I really don't want her to show for you...:af: I like to check in on my friends in ttc even though I haven't even fully ventured into the pg threads. I want to walk in first tri with my girls, hand in hand. I don't want to make new friends again. I'll quietly wait for you gals. I only will talk about pg in my hpt thread for now until I move my butt to first tri. Last week of not working - enjoy!!! And again,HUGE Congrats on your new job!!!! :happydance:

Niamh, Super Glad your appt went ok! :flower: And I hope after your internal you will be all cleared out also!!! 

Moon, do you do any other charting, opk's to help you pinpoint Ovulation? 

Squirrel, I do Yoga! Twice a week at 930am! Gentle Yoga it's called and I love it, even though some positions can hurt alittle. I used to do Zumba (intense aerobic/hip hop dance) but with the intese abdominal workout/moves I stopped for awhile incase it was harming me during ttc. I skipped yoga for the two classes last week b/c DD was sick and because my mind was occupied with other things! Glad to see you are going to go back to Yoga! Have Fun! :)

Anna, my fingers are crossed for you to get back great results with a positive heads up to be able to ttc without any problem! :flower: Good Luck!

:wave: myturn! TTHFwBB all they way for you! ;)


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> just got back from the docs my appointment was 10:10am and she was running 45/50mins late, anyway she checked my cervix and did a swob she said results will be in next week and that i need to get a smear test done (2nd june) and she said that she thinks its linking to my hormones sooooooo i dunno whats going to happen looks like im out for a few months i guess, i dunno yet
> 
> Did she take any bloods to check? I say she is right but it would be better if you knew which ones were unblanced so you could correct them and get back on the TCC wagon!Click to expand...

No she didnt take any bloods just the swob and check the cervix



LuckyD said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> just got back from the docs my appointment was 10:10am and she was running 45/50mins late, anyway she checked my cervix and did a swob she said results will be in next week and that i need to get a smear test done (2nd june) and she said that she thinks its linking to my hormones sooooooo i dunno whats going to happen looks like im out for a few months i guess, i dunno yet
> 
> Hey Anna, well I am glad that at least you may be on the way to figuring out what is going on! Hope your test results give you some answers. Sorry if you have to take a TTC break - but I guess it is good to make sure your body is behaving as it should!Click to expand...

well Andy wont touch me unless i stop bleeding or i dont bleed when we have sex.

and OMG can Skye get any more annoying right now?


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Jaimie :hugs: I am so glad you were ok with it also. If I may ask, what plans for TTC do you have this month? I have several softcups left if you'd like me to mail them to you!? Have you ever tried the digital opk's? It has made me think they have had to help. It showed I O'd 5 days before I always did/do. If I didn't use them I wouldv'e waited until CD16 ish to start BD to save DH's energy!! Glad I didn't.
> 
> LuckyD Yay! for the longer LP! Maybe if us gals hold hands in a small circle and chant for the witch to stay away, maybe she will?......I really don't want her to show for you...:af: I like to check in on my friends in ttc even though I haven't even fully ventured into the pg threads. I want to walk in first tri with my girls, hand in hand. I don't want to make new friends again. I'll quietly wait for you gals. I only will talk about pg in my hpt thread for now until I move my butt to first tri. Last week of not working - enjoy!!! And again,HUGE Congrats on your new job!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Niamh, Super Glad your appt went ok! :flower: And I hope after your internal you will be all cleared out also!!!
> 
> Moon, do you do any other charting, opk's to help you pinpoint Ovulation?
> 
> Squirrel, I do Yoga! Twice a week at 930am! Gentle Yoga it's called and I love it, even though some positions can hurt alittle. I used to do Zumba (intense aerobic/hip hop dance) but with the intese abdominal workout/moves I stopped for awhile incase it was harming me during ttc. I skipped yoga for the two classes last week b/c DD was sick and because my mind was occupied with other things! Glad to see you are going to go back to Yoga! Have Fun! :)
> 
> Anna, my fingers are crossed for you to get back great results with a positive heads up to be able to ttc without any problem! :flower: Good Luck!
> 
> :wave: myturn! TTHFwBB all they way for you! ;)

thanks hun, i just hope i am still able to have children as i would like one more :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Anna, I hope so too! Children are a blessing and I wish and pray for us girls to have what we dream. :hugs:


----------



## Moondance

Annamumof2 said:


> just got back from the docs my appointment was 10:10am and she was running 45/50mins late, anyway she checked my cervix and did a swob she said results will be in next week and that i need to get a smear test done (2nd june) and she said that she thinks its linking to my hormones sooooooo i dunno whats going to happen looks like im out for a few months i guess, i dunno yet

Doctors always run late, you should see my doctors. Appointments are 10 minutes max, unless you specifically book for something longer. Usually though you phone for the appointment, can't get in for at least 2 weeks, then when you go, you wait for 45 minutes only to be in the doctors office for less than 5 minutes and leave with so many pieces of paper for scripts and referrals you feel like you'll drown.



CelticNiamh said:


> Moondance Im have every thing crossed you get a rise tomorrow so you wont be out remember though the :spermy: can live up to 5 days in the right conditions :hugs: how I got my DD :hugs:

I can only hope! 
*sings, "Tomorrow, Tomorrow, I'll ovulate tomorrow, its only a day away!"*
FX FX FX



tryforbaby2 said:


> Moon, do you do any other charting, opk's to help you pinpoint Ovulation?

OPK's don't like me. I have a hard time reading them as they always look positive to me... Horrible things. I can't afford a CBFM... I just use CM and temping.


----------



## honeybee28

here i am!!! Sorry, me and dh had a huge row last night that carried on to this morning, didnt have time to check bnb. rubbish. i feel really shitty. i know it'll be ok, but i hate feeling like this and i know he's hurting too. blaaaaah. im just so highly strung sometimes, and he can get so moody, and we're both jealous people grrrrrr. We just need to spend a bit more quality time together i think. 

so i had a mars bar and a can of fizzy pop for breakfast to cheer myself up lol.

ive had 5 phone backs about jobs, need to go and ring them all back, thank you for your good wishes everyone, fx it helps me! and work is so stressful gaaaah. 
oh and get this, i saw a job on a website, doing what i do now, that pays £5k-£10k pa more than im on now. i contacted the consultant about it, it's only with my fecking company!! The cheek of it. Will talk to my boss when ive calmed down.

enough whinging from me!!!! 

fun stuff.....Im going to see my friends house last night, it was a ramshackle when she bought it and she's been working on it for a year now. havent seen it in about 6 months im soooooo excited to see the progress.

hope you ov soon moon! have you tried digi opks, they're really good!!

hey tryfor, hope you're doing ok hun.

niamh, that's wierd about the ewcm! what's that all about!!

hey everyone else!! Right - hi ho hi ho, it's back to work i go.

catcha later alligators.xxxx


----------



## bbdreams

Okay, so I have been avoiding this thread... I do not want to spread the sadness and depression that I am feeling amongst those tthf that don't want to hear about it. If someone could tell me how to link my journal to my sig I would link it, so that those who want to can read it.


----------



## Annamumof2

omg it's sooooo hot today


----------



## CelticNiamh

Anna hun thats pants, what is with that telling you she assums your hormones are prob all over the place yet does not take bloods to check :wacko: did she mention it was prob the depo at all. hope you get some answers but it looks to me she is ruling out an infection or may be something else by doing the swab and smear. but to get a full picture she should have taken bloods I hate that your still in limbo land so fustrating!!! hey what or who is Skye LOL

LuckyD I know it was mad I was a little shocked really mental how things can get out of hand! the diet is a very basic bland diet so I need to eat foods low in carbs and sugars and saturated fats and more food high in protein. so swap all bread to brown rice, pasta, bread no sauces clean healthy living no sweeteners or fizzy drinks either I have to put my hand up and say I drink way to much Pespi Max my only vice. Yep Im very lucky she was very good I feel I will have some answers now.

Tanikit may be you have some advice for me on diet or do you have to watch yours that much

Tryfor thanks hun, I have to check your thread did you do a digi yet, I was thinking you might get the ones we have with the how many weeks you are off ebay may be! oh and it worked for you LOL :haha::winkwink:

Moondance, have you ever got tested for PCOS I am not 100% but I think if you always get positive OPKS it can be a sign of it might be worth looking in to may be :hugs: hopefully you wont need to though FX


bbdreams oh Hun we are here for you, I for one do not mind if you are feeling down and need to share :hugs: Im am going to look for your journal if you want just post a link in your post I'm not sure how to link it to your sig! :hugs::hugs:Im sorry your feeling so down:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> here i am!!! Sorry, me and dh had a huge row last night that carried on to this morning, didnt have time to check bnb. rubbish. i feel really shitty. i know it'll be ok, but i hate feeling like this and i know he's hurting too. blaaaaah. im just so highly strung sometimes, and he can get so moody, and we're both jealous people grrrrrr. We just need to spend a bit more quality time together i think.
> 
> so i had a mars bar and a can of fizzy pop for breakfast to cheer myself up lol.
> 
> ive had 5 phone backs about jobs, need to go and ring them all back, thank you for your good wishes everyone, fx it helps me! and work is so stressful gaaaah.
> oh and get this, i saw a job on a website, doing what i do now, that pays £5k-£10k pa more than im on now. i contacted the consultant about it, it's only with my fecking company!! The cheek of it. Will talk to my boss when ive calmed down.
> 
> enough whinging from me!!!!
> 
> fun stuff.....Im going to see my friends house last night, it was a ramshackle when she bought it and she's been working on it for a year now. havent seen it in about 6 months im soooooo excited to see the progress.
> 
> hope you ov soon moon! have you tried digi opks, they're really good!!
> 
> hey tryfor, hope you're doing ok hun.
> 
> niamh, that's wierd about the ewcm! what's that all about!!
> 
> hey everyone else!! Right - hi ho hi ho, it's back to work i go.
> 
> catcha later alligators.xxxx

AHHHH I hates when I have an argument with my DH hope you can make up and feel better soon hun, 
I would so be annoyed over that if it was my job!!! thats mad grrrr 

Oh I havent a clue what wrong with me LOL may be the MACA :shrug: I should know I guess in a few days. Im going to temp just so I can check LP wont be in the TWW though as deffo not trying !


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

tryforbaby2 said:


> Jaimie :hugs: I am so glad you were ok with it also. If I may ask, what plans for TTC do you have this month? I have several softcups left if you'd like me to mail them to you!? Have you ever tried the digital opk's?

Sa-weet Julia :thumbup: I would love to use you super lucky softcups! Alright - I can already hear you gals saying "ick" - I'm assuming I can purchase your unused cups, right Julia? :blush: I'm PM my addy to you - send them whenever you get a chance. 

Speaking of addresses - I'm going to ask you ladies to send me yours we can send around a card of congrats for Julia!! Just send me a PM if you'd like me to put your address on the list for the card. I'll send the card out along with the list and then the last person can send it to Julia. Does that sound alright ladies?



bbdreams said:


> Okay, so I have been avoiding this thread... I do not want to spread the sadness and depression that I am feeling amongst those tthf that don't want to hear about it. If someone could tell me how to link my journal to my sig I would link it, so that those who want to can read it.

Aw BB! I'm perfectly fine with you sharing your true, honest feelings right here in TTHF. That first word is trying - not only or exclusively having fun! This TTC shite is hard stuff, we all want to support you, no matter how you are feeling.



honeybee28 said:


> here i am!!! Sorry, me and dh had a huge row last night that carried on to this morning, didnt have time to check bnb. rubbish. i feel really shitty. i know it'll be ok, but i hate feeling like this and i know he's hurting too.
> 
> oh and get this, i saw a job on a website, doing what i do now, that pays £5k-£10k pa more than im on now. i contacted the consultant about it, it's only with my fecking company!! The cheek of it. Will talk to my boss when ive calmed down.

Woa HoneyBee - I'm so sorry! I totally feel for ya after all the fussing I had with my DH last week. It is the worst when your current position pays less than what they are offering for new people!!! You definitely have grounds to discuss it with your boss. Do you think you'll let him know you found out because you were looking for other jobs that pay more? I hope they show you how valuable you are by giving you a raise to keep you. That happened to my DH once - it was awesome :happydance:

*Niamh* - I hear what you are saying but you have no reason to be nervous with us. We asked you for your bump pics and there are no rules in TTHF about not announcing and all that. I understand the threads where announcements and tickers and all are blocked, but I'm glad we can share that stuff with each other in here. I think your advice to *Anna* was quite good - I hope the results of your swab are good Anna but it would be nice if they could do your blood work (is it day 21 or something like that?) to make sure your hormones are doing what they ought to.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

LuckyD said:


> Aw, sorry about the BFN love...I hate those things! But glad that you are feeling ok about it. We must be pretty close to each other in terms of our cycle..I am 11/12 DPO today...am playing the waiting game too. Fingers crossed xx
> 
> Yes, I can see why you were freaked out by that image coming up when you googled 'pregnant images'! Is that for real? Is it someone who has had a sex change? Or is it just a digitally altered photo?

That is a bonified he/she pregnancy LuckyD! America produces some amazing things, right?! I forget his name but he was born a woman, had a sex change, and then decided to parent a child with his female partner. Here is the Oprah scoop on it: https://www.oprah.com/relationships/Unprecedented-Pregnancy/1#slide

Ok, I'm being a little insensitive here and I apologize, but MyTurn posting that pic yesterday amused me to no end! It helped me laugh at myself and my frustrations with TTC. I've been pretty bitter so far this cycle and I need to remind myself that miracles do happen, and if this ain't a miracle then I don't know what is!


----------



## Moondance

CelticNiamh said:


> Moondance, have you ever got tested for PCOS I am not 100% but I think if you always get positive OPKS it can be a sign of it might be worth looking in to may be :hugs: hopefully you wont need to though FX

I got tested for PCOS. One doctor years ago reckoned I had it without any blood tests being done, or anything. Just said "oh yeah you definitely had it" without ANY diagnostics being done.
But I've been blood tested for hormones (relatively normal), and I've been ultrasounded (normal, not polycystic in any way, no bad things, normal shape and size and all that stuff)....
I have mentioned all this stuff multiple times before, because I didn't have the ultrasound for PCOS until like, Cycle 2. Internal ultrasound and all. And I got AF the day after it.


It could just be I have bad eyes and stuff, I mean, most pictures of tests where people say they can see faint lines, I can't see anything. And I appear to have trouble distinguishing between dark and light lines. TO me personally, my OPK test line always looks exactly the same, even if I'm in the middle of AF. But it could just be that my eyes are craptastic.
It's also confusing because usually HALF the line will be very dark and half the line will be equal to, lighter or darker than the control line. But I don't know what the half dark side means.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie, you don't need to pay for them! I'll just send them out in the mail tomorrow morning or this afternoon for you! I have 5 softcups (actually 6 but I opened one the other day to show my sister in law what they look like! :haha:). I bought them at a Rite Aid but I can't find them anywhere else. If you cannot find them I'll pick them up for you and mail them unless you find them cheaper online! 

Moon, I agree with honeylove, maybe try the digi opks!!! The lines are tough to read, you are right! ;)
P.S. I love your ovulation song!! 

Anna,its hot where you are at? It's raining and cruddy where I am at! lol

Honey, I am sorry you had it out with DH :hugs: I hope everything is ok now! Ooooh cool about your friends house!!! I bet it'll look Fab! So where in your cycle are you? How is your CBFM? 
Oh yea, and if my job was willing to pay someone new more money than myself (who already works very hard) I would like a nice polite conversation with my boss as well! Good Luck!!!! :flow:

Niamh, when I have a chance I will try to ebay a digi hpt that gives the weeks on Ebay and I'll buy it and post it just for you!!!! ;)

bbdreams, yes we are here to have fun HOWEVER we are all like sisters. If we can listen to jane doe's rant about something 3 weeks ago, jane doe #2's rant last week and jane doe #3's rant yesterday,we sure as hell can listen to yours. Thats what we are here for.....support and love. I hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Ejay

Hiya all

sorry I haven't popped by for a while. Was working late last night and never made it home till late.

I have had a read through everyones posts.

I can't remember who posted what but heres a list of a few things that stuck in my head:

1) where is the video of the masturbating bird, I have never heard of anything like that before!
2) love the bump idea, everyones avatars look great, need to get my arse in gear and find some pics.
3)Niamh love the pics of your bumps and your family, I think they are fantastic

BB - don't feel like you have to stay away, we are all here to support each other through the good and bad times. At any one time some of us are feeling fantastic and some of us are feeling low, we all help balance the ride for each other.

Lucky - so pleased the job has worked out.

Well as for me, AF arrived in full on sunday night, but I am not too down about it. OH and I went to see the docs tonight. He said what I expected which is that we need to be trying for 18 months before they will do anything (we have been trying for nearly 9). However, he was the freakiest doctor I have ever met: a few choice quotes of the 20 minute appointment:

When i raised the issue of spotting before AF - "well thats interesting, humm, I don't know"

"do you have ammenoria?" - me "what the hell is that?" doc - "period pains" me "yes on the first day or so of my period" doc "that means you have ovulated" me "really I have never heard that"

to OH - "if you have been trying for a while and nothing has happened, then we normally start by testing the man. You have to go to the hospital and either give your sample then or do it just before and drive it to the hospital, thats not normally the best option as the little swimmers don't like being stuck in a jam jar, they tend to die"

"you don't have any funny problems down there do you?" "everything is normal" - OH - "well I think so" doc - "well sometimes the urethra on men comes out underneath instead of at the end" OH "nope I don't have that problem"


Overall comments:

"Well I don't know what to do for you really"
"try having sex on day 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19 and 20" " every day or every other day it doesn't make any difference"

Final comments:

"just keep banging away"

"any questions"


I don't think OH have ever laughed so much when we got out, I am not sure if this doctor was just bonkers or was trying to make light of the situation, either way it gave OH and I quite a bit to talk about!!!:rofl:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ejay what a freak LOL he hadnt a clue really had it bless !! talk about telling you what you already know :haha::hugs: crap he is making you wait though. GRRR go to another doctor and tell a big lie :blush: may be! Thanks glad you like them:hugs:

tryforbaby2 here if you cant get one I will buy one and post it over to you :haha: so bad LOL I so can not wait to use one and see that PREGNANT 1-2 weeks sigh some day, some day LOL

Moondance soor hun I have such a bad memory I asked you that before and you told me didn't you. glad they checked you out and nothing was wrong. just damn mother nature taking her sweet ass time. I haven't a clue about OPKs as I have never used them may be a digi one is the way to go that that was it Jaimie and tryfor suggested!

Jaimie2Eyes thanks hun:hugs: Yea that doctor assumption and not testing to confirm just annoyed me:growlmad:

here is BBdreams journal if any one wants to visit https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/332339-waiting-two-pink-lines.html#post5435402

Ive posted in the MACA thread about my funny super light AF and now spotting mixed with loads of EWCM that if I was OV and BD Ild be over the moon to see.

Oh and think when my Swab comes back I will need something stronger to shift my Thrush I think I still have it!!! annoying cause MACA has made me whats that song https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRR721YpBWc
Or when I was on a boat trip in Cyprus the girl sang orney in stead of horney PML
My DS is sitting beside me with a tube of candy floss!!! I must resit!


----------



## Ejay

Oh by the way, I have started temp charting on FF, but In have no idea how to link it to this site, can anyone help?


----------



## Ejay

Ha Ha done it, only got 2 points on the chart so far but ya all can have a nosey. Thanksxx


----------



## Tanikit

Ejay that doctor is freaky - clearly knew nothing! Made me laugh though, but seriously get another doctor - does that one even have a degree?

Honeybee sorry you and DH had an argument - that always sucks, at the same time sometimes it is needed. Hope you can make up soon and that having it out with him does accomplish something.

Moondance gald the tests came back ok - that must be a relief.

BBdreams sorry you have been down - know the feeling, but we are not only here to have fun but also to support each other - I think a combination of tears and laughter is pretty healthy.

As for me I am feeling much better today - got some hope back. I have decided to start a sticker chart (care of my daughter) My thyroid tests came back bad (TSH high and T4 low) despite taking Eltroxin, so I need to sort that out and also I have decided to try exceptionally hard to get my sugars under control - I started today and while I know I will go low many times before it is better, it didn't go too badly today. So I decided for 6 different things that I will get "stickers" and when I have 30 I can buy a pregnancy test - when I have enough pregnancy tests then I'll switch to something a little more exciting perhaps, but then when I get my BFP I know I will have done my absolute best to achieve a healthy pregnancy and I'll get to pee on sticks as much as I like :) 

DH and I are in therapy now and the women says that we will work to be able to conceive next cycle, so that gives me a lot of hope - at least I won't have tp put it on hold like I thought I might. And to be honest I am feeling very in love with my DH right now - not many men would agree to therapy for this.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw Tanikit! I'm so happy you've got such a great game plan for your health! The stickers and rewards are a fantastic idea. It will really help to get your T4 adjusted - that throws everything off imho. I'm so glad you are grateful for your DH and his attitude towards therapy.

Ejay - your chart link works great! Glad you could share so many quotes from that doc - he was pretty darned funny! But he does not come across as a fertility expert - is that what you were hoping for or is he just a general practitioner?


----------



## honeybee28

thanks everyone.xxx 

julia, i got my peak on saturday and sunday when dh was away - typical, so i guess im 2 dpo.

gonna go make up with dh now, so gotta dash. have a good eve.xxx


----------



## Ejay

Jaimie - your right he was definitely no fertility expert, he is my local GP but I have to get past him first as he would have to refer me and OH to a fertility specialist. Good old NHS

great my link works, I only have two points on my chart so far, but I thought it might give me peace of mind if I could see that I was ovulating normally.

OH and I are still laughing, the doctor decided to try and explain that for some people it doesn't work because they are just not compatable, and that if they go with different partners then they manage to get pregnant. I wasn't sure if he was trying to advocate an open relationship. OH says he's not keen on polygamy!!


----------



## Ejay

Tanikit - I hope he is qualified although "do you have any funny problems" doesn't appear to come from any medical basis that I know


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Ejay said:


> OH and I are still laughing, the doctor decided to try and explain that for some people it doesn't work because they are just not compatable, and that if they go with different partners then they manage to get pregnant. I wasn't sure if he was trying to advocate an open relationship. OH says he's not keen on polygamy!!

Oh good golly! That is friggin' ridiculous. Hope you get your BFP before you need a referral - more so I hope that nothing else happens where you need to see him for help again. He might suggest that you get a different body because some bodies just aren't compatible with your head ! :haha:


----------



## Ejay

I hope we do too Jaimie.

I hate going to the doctors at the best of times, but I am sure I won't be going back any time soon, am terrified as to what the advice and treatment might be. :rofl:


----------



## Ejay

Quote for the day:

"when the world says give up, Hope whispers "try one more time"" - Anon


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Anna hun thats pants, what is with that telling you she assums your hormones are prob all over the place yet does not take bloods to check :wacko: did she mention it was prob the depo at all. hope you get some answers but it looks to me she is ruling out an infection or may be something else by doing the swab and smear. but to get a full picture she should have taken bloods I hate that your still in limbo land so fustrating!!! hey what or who is Skye LOL
> 
> LuckyD I know it was mad I was a little shocked really mental how things can get out of hand! the diet is a very basic bland diet so I need to eat foods low in carbs and sugars and saturated fats and more food high in protein. so swap all bread to brown rice, pasta, bread no sauces clean healthy living no sweeteners or fizzy drinks either I have to put my hand up and say I drink way to much Pespi Max my only vice. Yep Im very lucky she was very good I feel I will have some answers now.
> 
> Tanikit may be you have some advice for me on diet or do you have to watch yours that much
> 
> Tryfor thanks hun, I have to check your thread did you do a digi yet, I was thinking you might get the ones we have with the how many weeks you are off ebay may be! oh and it worked for you LOL :haha::winkwink:
> 
> Moondance, have you ever got tested for PCOS I am not 100% but I think if you always get positive OPKS it can be a sign of it might be worth looking in to may be :hugs: hopefully you wont need to though FX
> 
> 
> bbdreams oh Hun we are here for you, I for one do not mind if you are feeling down and need to share :hugs: Im am going to look for your journal if you want just post a link in your post I'm not sure how to link it to your sig! :hugs::hugs:Im sorry your feeling so down:hugs::hugs:

my daughter lol


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Jaimie, you don't need to pay for them! I'll just send them out in the mail tomorrow morning or this afternoon for you! I have 5 softcups (actually 6 but I opened one the other day to show my sister in law what they look like! :haha:). I bought them at a Rite Aid but I can't find them anywhere else. If you cannot find them I'll pick them up for you and mail them unless you find them cheaper online!
> 
> Moon, I agree with honeylove, maybe try the digi opks!!! The lines are tough to read, you are right! ;)
> P.S. I love your ovulation song!!
> 
> Anna,its hot where you are at? It's raining and cruddy where I am at! lol
> 
> Honey, I am sorry you had it out with DH :hugs: I hope everything is ok now! Ooooh cool about your friends house!!! I bet it'll look Fab! So where in your cycle are you? How is your CBFM?
> Oh yea, and if my job was willing to pay someone new more money than myself (who already works very hard) I would like a nice polite conversation with my boss as well! Good Luck!!!! :flow:
> 
> Niamh, when I have a chance I will try to ebay a digi hpt that gives the weeks on Ebay and I'll buy it and post it just for you!!!! ;)
> 
> bbdreams, yes we are here to have fun HOWEVER we are all like sisters. If we can listen to jane doe's rant about something 3 weeks ago, jane doe #2's rant last week and jane doe #3's rant yesterday,we sure as hell can listen to yours. Thats what we are here for.....support and love. I hope everything is ok :hugs:

yep been roasting here


----------



## LuckyD

tryforbaby2 said:


> LuckyD Yay! for the longer LP! Maybe if us gals hold hands in a small circle and chant for the witch to stay away, maybe she will?......I really don't want her to show for you...:af: I like to check in on my friends in ttc even though I haven't even fully ventured into the pg threads. I want to walk in first tri with my girls, hand in hand. I don't want to make new friends again. I'll quietly wait for you gals. I only will talk about pg in my hpt thread for now until I move my butt to first tri. Last week of not working - enjoy!!! And again,HUGE Congrats on your new job!!!! :happydance:

Thanks lovely xx yep, am trying to enjoy this last week of freedom! I am so glad that you are still sticking around, I would miss you if you weren't here! And I like being able to see how you are doing xx



honeybee28 said:


> here i am!!! Sorry, me and dh had a huge row last night that carried on to this morning, didnt have time to check bnb. rubbish. i feel really shitty. i know it'll be ok, but i hate feeling like this and i know he's hurting too. blaaaaah. im just so highly strung sometimes, and he can get so moody, and we're both jealous people grrrrrr. We just need to spend a bit more quality time together i think.
> 
> so i had a mars bar and a can of fizzy pop for breakfast to cheer myself up lol.
> 
> ive had 5 phone backs about jobs, need to go and ring them all back, thank you for your good wishes everyone, fx it helps me! and work is so stressful gaaaah.
> oh and get this, i saw a job on a website, doing what i do now, that pays £5k-£10k pa more than im on now. i contacted the consultant about it, it's only with my fecking company!! The cheek of it. Will talk to my boss when ive calmed down.

aw crap, honeybee - I hate the rows with OH, especially those that don't get resolved then carry on the next day. Hope that you two have managed to sort things out and that you are feeling better :hugs: Also, that is rubbish about your company! Totally talk to your boss about it - I will be interested in what they have to say! Five phone backs already - woo hoo! Good luck x



bbdreams said:


> Okay, so I have been avoiding this thread... I do not want to spread the sadness and depression that I am feeling amongst those tthf that don't want to hear about it. If someone could tell me how to link my journal to my sig I would link it, so that those who want to can read it.

Oh sweetie, I totally about to go and read your journal, but I just wanted to reiterate what the others have said - please feel free to talk about whatever you want in this thread, we are all here to support each other in the ups and the downs - big huge hugs to you :hugs::hugs:



CelticNiamh said:


> LuckyD I know it was mad I was a little shocked really mental how things can get out of hand! the diet is a very basic bland diet so I need to eat foods low in carbs and sugars and saturated fats and more food high in protein. so swap all bread to brown rice, pasta, bread no sauces clean healthy living no sweeteners or fizzy drinks either I have to put my hand up and say I drink way to much Pespi Max my only vice. Yep Im very lucky she was very good I feel I will have some answers now.

Yep, I was shocked too! I guess these things happen on forums, especially with a topic so sensitive as TTC - but still! The diet sounds very healthy! Do you get to have any sort of treat or anything? I always find that I am way better at being healthy when I can have a little treat now and then! Glad that you are feeling positive about your Drs visit - hope you do get those answers really soon x



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> That is a bonified he/she pregnancy LuckyD! America produces some amazing things, right?! I forget his name but he was born a woman, had a sex change, and then decided to parent a child with his female partner. Here is the Oprah scoop on it: https://www.oprah.com/relationships/Unprecedented-Pregnancy/1#slide
> 
> Ok, I'm being a little insensitive here and I apologize, but MyTurn posting that pic yesterday amused me to no end! It helped me laugh at myself and my frustrations with TTC. I've been pretty bitter so far this cycle and I need to remind myself that miracles do happen, and if this ain't a miracle then I don't know what is!

Wowzer! Actually, now you mention it I think I remember that! Pretty amazing story. Well, if he can do it, we can do it!



Moondance said:


> It's also confusing because usually HALF the line will be very dark and half the line will be equal to, lighter or darker than the control line. But I don't know what the half dark side means.

Hey Moondance, totally get your frustration with OPKs. Just thought I would add that if half the line is as dark or darker than the control line, it is still a positive - even if the other half is lighter. I know, confusing right! 



Ejay said:


> Well as for me, AF arrived in full on sunday night, but I am not too down about it. OH and I went to see the docs tonight. He said what I expected which is that we need to be trying for 18 months before they will do anything (we have been trying for nearly 9). However, he was the freakiest doctor I have ever met: a few choice quotes of the 20 minute appointment:
> 
> When i raised the issue of spotting before AF - "well thats interesting, humm, I don't know"
> 
> "do you have ammenoria?" - me "what the hell is that?" doc - "period pains" me "yes on the first day or so of my period" doc "that means you have ovulated" me "really I have never heard that"
> 
> to OH - "if you have been trying for a while and nothing has happened, then we normally start by testing the man. You have to go to the hospital and either give your sample then or do it just before and drive it to the hospital, thats not normally the best option as the little swimmers don't like being stuck in a jam jar, they tend to die"
> 
> "you don't have any funny problems down there do you?" "everything is normal" - OH - "well I think so" doc - "well sometimes the urethra on men comes out underneath instead of at the end" OH "nope I don't have that problem"
> 
> 
> Overall comments:
> 
> "Well I don't know what to do for you really"
> "try having sex on day 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19 and 20" " every day or every other day it doesn't make any difference"
> 
> Final comments:
> 
> "just keep banging away"
> 
> "any questions"
> 
> 
> I don't think OH have ever laughed so much when we got out, I am not sure if this doctor was just bonkers or was trying to make light of the situation, either way it gave OH and I quite a bit to talk about!!!:rofl:

Oh my god! I am glad that you are OH had a laugh about it! It is pretty funny - but kind of freaky too! Do you have another Dr you can go to? I can't believe he said things like 'down there' - if a Dr can't use the proper medical terms for parts of the body, who can? And what's the deal about cramping on the first day of your period meaning you have ovulated? I don't think that's the way it works! Yikes! 



Tanikit said:


> As for me I am feeling much better today - got some hope back. I have decided to start a sticker chart (care of my daughter) My thyroid tests came back bad (TSH high and T4 low) despite taking Eltroxin, so I need to sort that out and also I have decided to try exceptionally hard to get my sugars under control - I started today and while I know I will go low many times before it is better, it didn't go too badly today. So I decided for 6 different things that I will get "stickers" and when I have 30 I can buy a pregnancy test - when I have enough pregnancy tests then I'll switch to something a little more exciting perhaps, but then when I get my BFP I know I will have done my absolute best to achieve a healthy pregnancy and I'll get to pee on sticks as much as I like :)
> 
> DH and I are in therapy now and the women says that we will work to be able to conceive next cycle, so that gives me a lot of hope - at least I won't have tp put it on hold like I thought I might. And to be honest I am feeling very in love with my DH right now - not many men would agree to therapy for this.

Aw Tanikit, this made me truly happy to read. I am so glad that you are feeing better about things. Love the sticker chart idea! And am so glad that you are having a positive experience in therapy so far. I really, really hope things continue to go well love :hugs::hugs:


Well, I tested this morning and BFN. So that is me out. I am 12/13 dpo and it was an early detection test, so it would have shown up. Am expecting AF today, although hasn't arrived yet. I am ok. Disappointed, but ok, and trying to focus on the positives. I had a big rant about it all in my journal, so feel free to visit if you want the whole run down. Thanks for all your support lovely ladies!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:hi: everyone!!! So I was going to try to respond to all the stuff that I just got caught up on, but multi-quotes of quotes with multiquotes in it gets waaaaaaaaaaay too complicated....

So, what is the deal with some post that made Celtic worry about posting her pics here? Celtic, never worry about it here!!! Besides we asked you to post them! 

And BB -- same as everyone else for me. We all go through the ups and downs. By sharing the downs, we'll have more "ups" I say! Get it off your chest and let us help you through it!

I know there were other things I wanted to comment on, just don't have the mental capacity to recall it all right now! It was a long day at work, and I need to get off my rear and take my doggie for a walk! oh, and get some yoga in! :) Hey, if it helped Tryfor get hers, I'm all about it all over again! :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Where is everybody??? I"m starting to feel like I've stepped into some alternate BnB universe where I'm the only one left or something! It's like no one is posting on any of the threads I'm subscribed to!!

:telephone:


----------



## Moondance

hey tryfor, you asked the other day about my dads girlfriend and I said she hadn't been near me since I shoved her on her face?
Well she was here this morning, trying to tell me that my dad is looking for a caravan for me to live in, so I don't have to live in his house anymore, then asking why I can't live with DP, I told her the reasons, she didn't care. 
She's in a spazzy mood again. This could get dangerous by the end of the day if she gets any worse. 

Still no temp rise.

GAH, I'm so jealous of people who have normal proper cycles that don't decide to be all spazzy tarded. I want my temp rise dammit!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ejay woohoo on getting your FF chart linked I love stalking charts!!! I still like what the hell after that doctors visit :dohh::haha:

Jaimie as far as I know that guy who really a girl had a second baby recently! he did not have a full sex change still has a girly bits as far as I know :wacko: mad to look at !

LuckyD hey hun, bummer about the test Im kinda hoping its still to early to show FX but if not and the bitch arrives we are here. as with my diet I would say no treats so basically wean my self off sugars completely eeek! this is going to be hard I have a sweet tooth. I hope I dont have to give up pumpkin I love roasted pumpkin !

SquirrelGirl Howdy how are ya, all good now hun I read a thread and a girl was asked for details some one else was not happy and it got a wee bit out of hand sad really as one girl ended up banned for a while. have you gone for your walk hope you enjoyed it :flower:

Honeybee how are you and DH now :hugs:

My poor DH had to get two teeth pulled yesterday he was in agony last night. still spotting have not a clue why, not normal for me at all.

To any one I have missed :hi:


----------



## LuckyD

SquirrelGirl said:


> Where is everybody??? I"m starting to feel like I've stepped into some alternate BnB universe where I'm the only one left or something! It's like no one is posting on any of the threads I'm subscribed to!!

Hey, that happened to me too today! I kept going back to check...and nothing. But I am on the other side of the world and have to expect that, I guess! I'm here now! Hi Squirrel!!



Moondance said:


> GAH, I'm so jealous of people who have normal proper cycles that don't decide to be all spazzy tarded. I want my temp rise dammit!

Hope you get that temp rise soon Moondance! And hope all was ok with your Dad's girlfriend.



CelticNiamh said:


> LuckyD hey hun, bummer about the test Im kinda hoping its still to early to show FX but if not and the bitch arrives we are here. as with my diet I would say no treats so basically wean my self off sugars completely eeek! this is going to be hard I have a sweet tooth. I hope I dont have to give up pumpkin I love roasted pumpkin !
> 
> My poor DH had to get two teeth pulled yesterday he was in agony last night. still spotting have not a clue why, not normal for me at all.

Thanks love - still waiting for AF to arrive but am sure it will be any moment now. Yikes - no sugars! That is so good for you though. Surely you can still eat roasted pumpkin? Mmmmm, I love it too - used to hate it but now I think it is delicious! I have been making all kinds of recipes with roasted pumpkin lately - lasagna, risotto, pizza - yummmmm!
Your poor DH - hope they gave him soon good painkillers!
That's so weird about your spotting love - I wish I had some answers for you. I know it's not normal for you, but have you ever had it before? Or is this the very first time?


----------



## Moondance

LuckyD said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> GAH, I'm so jealous of people who have normal proper cycles that don't decide to be all spazzy tarded. I want my temp rise dammit!
> 
> Hope you get that temp rise soon Moondance! And hope all was ok with your Dad's girlfriend.Click to expand...


Nothing is ever okay with HER, she's a freak.
Just found out today too, that dad is kicking me out of the house and I have to live in a caravan out the back. But does HE tell me that he's kicking me out himself? NO! Who do I find out from? HER!


----------



## Tanikit

Moondance hope you get your temp rise soon. Sorry you are having a hard time at home - maybe it will get sorted out - can you chat to your father and do you want to stay with him or not?

Squirrelgirl sorry you felt lonely -I'm also on a different time zone so usually land up having to read loads that others posted during my nighttime.

Lucky sorry about the BFN - always still hope that AF will stay away though.

Celtic - basically you usually need a low GI diet and that does not always mean no sugar - go and look for low GI recipes on the internet. I am being more strict right now - also eat brown everything and plenty of fruit and vegetables, but the stricter I am because of the insulin the more I go low and then I eat sugar again to bring it up, so I am not the best person to ask for advice as I am just reacting to what my sugars are at the time. Do you use a machine to check your sugars? As for the diet sodas - I still use sweetners and drink diet soda too, but am trying to cut back some - its winter now so I won't drink as many sodas anyway. Try to get some fructose sweetened sweets for sweet tooth times - you shouldn't have too many but they are still ok now and again. Shame your poor DH - hope he feels better soon.

I'm doing reasonably well with the sugars issue today - they are still going low in the mornings, but the rest of the day is much better and I am remembering to take the T4 so all good so far.


----------



## Moondance

Tanikit said:


> Moondance hope you get your temp rise soon. Sorry you are having a hard time at home - maybe it will get sorted out - can you chat to your father and do you want to stay with him or not?

I don't WANT to stay here because of his girlfriend, but right now I'm unemployed. I get a government benefit of $499 every 2 weeks. Food shopping, Animal Food, Cell Phone Bill, Internet Bill.... after paying that and chipping into the home electric and phone, I don't have any money.
It's not enough to pay rent. Last time I rented ALONE, I couldn't afford to live and ended up starving for days at a time, or living off boxes of frosting mix to keep my sugar intake up.
I have done sharing, but since I don't deal so well with people, I can't just room with anyone, it has to be someone who is a friend... and I don't actually HAVE any friends. 
I'd live with DP if I could, but I can't. There are things preventing that from happening. But dad doesn't want me in his house anymore, so he's buying a stupid caravan to put out in the yard for me to live in that.
Mind you I'm only 2 weeks off my birthday and I have to find out that my dad can't stand me and wants me out of his house not from him, but his girlfriend who I can't stand. Dad doesn't even remember that my birthday is coming up.

He said to my sister that he's kicking me out into a caravan coz he's sick of my being messy, but yet he can be just as bad. 
I think its more to do with that :mamafy: of a girlfriend of his. He tells her things he doesn't like, so then she gets in his ear and goes on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on about it, until he does whatever she says just to shut her up. And she's been whinging about me since the day I shoved her stupid face into the floor, which I did for good reason. She picked up my dog, a small Pomeranian who has spine and leg problems, picked her up and threw her 4 feet in the air and then walked away! So I shoved her into the floor and screamed in her face.



Sorry people, uh, I'm doing that thing I said a few days ago I didn't want to do, I'm whining and carrying on like a total twat... I'm sorry for being a downer. It's just I've been crying all afternoon. 
DP has been a bit abrupt with me today, apparently coz he's busy, I don't know... but I've barely gotten to speak to him all day, and then all of this on top of it is just making me miserable.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Tanikit and Celtic - your sugar issues have really inspired me to stick to my low carb diet. I've been losing weight on it and I am convinced that one of the side benefits is reducing my risk for type II diabetes. I think our modern diets have way too many processed foods and carbs, and that it creates insulin resistance and all sorts of other health issues. It is a difficult adjustment but definitely worth the trouble.

Cetic - I think you are right, that guy didn't have a full sex change. He must have had some hormone treatments though, right? I'm still jealous of his two pregnancies :haha:

Moon - I checked your chart and noticed that your temps from the beginning of this cycle are missing. Sorry if you already pointed out why - i suspect that might be part of why you aren't seeing a clearer pattern this month?

Here is my horoscope for the week: Sufi holy man Ibn 'Ata Allah was speaking about prayer when he said the following: "If you make intense supplication and the timing of the answer is delayed, do not despair of it. His reply to you is guaranteed; but in the way He chooses, not the way you choose, and at the moment He desires, not the moment you desire." While I don't claim to be able to perfectly decipher the will of the divine, my astrological research suggests that you will soon get a definitive answer to a question you've been asking for a long time. It may come softly and quietly, though, and from a direction you don't expect, and with a nuance or two that'll test your reflexes. :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD said:


> Thanks love - still waiting for AF to arrive but am sure it will be any moment now. Yikes - no sugars! That is so good for you though. Surely you can still eat roasted pumpkin? Mmmmm, I love it too - used to hate it but now I think it is delicious! I have been making all kinds of recipes with roasted pumpkin lately - lasagna, risotto, pizza - yummmmm!
> Your poor DH - hope they gave him soon good painkillers!
> That's so weird about your spotting love - I wish I had some answers for you. I know it's not normal for you, but have you ever had it before? Or is this the very first time?

I know I never have spotting like this at all, im wondering though is it any thing to do with my hormones returning to normal now I have weaned Eireann down to one 3 min feed not even every day now. could be that I guess! Yummo Pumpkin I fell in love with it in Australia and avacado's love them as well. 



Tanikit said:


> Celtic - basically you usually need a low GI diet and that does not always mean no sugar - go and look for low GI recipes on the internet. I am being more strict right now - also eat brown everything and plenty of fruit and vegetables, but the stricter I am because of the insulin the more I go low and then I eat sugar again to bring it up, so I am not the best person to ask for advice as I am just reacting to what my sugars are at the time. Do you use a machine to check your sugars? As for the diet sodas - I still use sweetners and drink diet soda too, but am trying to cut back some - its winter now so I won't drink as many sodas anyway. Try to get some fructose sweetened sweets for sweet tooth times - you shouldn't have too many but they are still ok now and again. Shame your poor DH - hope he feels better soon.
> 
> I'm doing reasonably well with the sugars issue today - they are still going low in the mornings, but the rest of the day is much better and I am remembering to take the T4 so all good so far.

Well done on managing your sugars and T4 :thumbup: I guess I keep thinking of the diet I was on when I was pregnant and it was so strict and very bland, I have a monitor and my blood sugars seem ok, she seems to think I have an intorlance to sugars I am going to try and cut them out the best I can and as much as I can and Im sure I would be allowed some treat, I always found a banana does the trick when your craving chocolate, I will look in to the GI recepies I have some here already I think :flower:



Moondance said:


> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> Moondance hope you get your temp rise soon. Sorry you are having a hard time at home - maybe it will get sorted out - can you chat to your father and do you want to stay with him or not?
> 
> I don't WANT to stay here because of his girlfriend, but right now I'm unemployed. I get a government benefit of $499 every 2 weeks. Food shopping, Animal Food, Cell Phone Bill, Internet Bill.... after paying that and chipping into the home electric and phone, I don't have any money.
> It's not enough to pay rent. Last time I rented ALONE, I couldn't afford to live and ended up starving for days at a time, or living off boxes of frosting mix to keep my sugar intake up.
> I have done sharing, but since I don't deal so well with people, I can't just room with anyone, it has to be someone who is a friend... and I don't actually HAVE any friends.
> I'd live with DP if I could, but I can't. There are things preventing that from happening. But dad doesn't want me in his house anymore, so he's buying a stupid caravan to put out in the yard for me to live in that.
> Mind you I'm only 2 weeks off my birthday and I have to find out that my dad can't stand me and wants me out of his house not from him, but his girlfriend who I can't stand. Dad doesn't even remember that my birthday is coming up.
> 
> He said to my sister that he's kicking me out into a caravan coz he's sick of my being messy, but yet he can be just as bad.
> I think its more to do with that :mamafy: of a girlfriend of his. He tells her things he doesn't like, so then she gets in his ear and goes on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on about it, until he does whatever she says just to shut her up. And she's been whinging about me since the day I shoved her stupid face into the floor, which I did for good reason. She picked up my dog, a small Pomeranian who has spine and leg problems, picked her up and threw her 4 feet in the air and then walked away! So I shoved her into the floor and screamed in her face.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry people, uh, I'm doing that thing I said a few days ago I didn't want to do, I'm whining and carrying on like a total twat... I'm sorry for being a downer. It's just I've been crying all afternoon.
> DP has been a bit abrupt with me today, apparently coz he's busy, I don't know... but I've barely gotten to speak to him all day, and then all of this on top of it is just making me miserable.Click to expand...

Moondance Im so sorry for you look at it this way a caravan might be ok, your own space away from your dads girlfriend and no chance of her coming in drunk and taking her temper out on your pets, you can leave the the place as messy as you like and who cares eh! tell him it better be a nice one:hugs:

look on it as a stepping stone on to something better, I know your good at computers any chance you can work doing that get get a bit of extra money may be look in to working for yourself may be!! 

Dont feel bad for letting all your feelings out here I know I do not mind and hope we can help make you feel better. :flower: hey will the fact your not in the family home entitle you to more money from center link. Hmmm why DP short I mean when you feel bad its your partner you turn to for comfort. glad you have us hun :hugs:

Soph how are you doing hun havent seen you on, hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Cetic - I think you are right, that guy didn't have a full sex change. He must have had some hormone treatments though, right? I'm still jealous of his two pregnancies :haha:

Moon - I checked your chart and noticed that your temps from the beginning of this cycle are missing. Sorry if you already pointed out why - i suspect that might be part of why you aren't seeing a clearer pattern this month?

Here is my horoscope for the week: Sufi holy man Ibn 'Ata Allah was speaking about prayer when he said the following: "If you make intense supplication and the timing of the answer is delayed, do not despair of it. His reply to you is guaranteed; but in the way He chooses, not the way you choose, and at the moment He desires, not the moment you desire." While I don't claim to be able to perfectly decipher the will of the divine, my astrological research suggests that you will soon get a definitive answer to a question you've been asking for a long time. It may come softly and quietly, though, and from a direction you don't expect, and with a nuance or two that'll test your reflexes. :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

I keep looking for the cute doggy Avatar LOL, great horoscope :thumbup:

I think your right Jaimie it is so convenient to throw some thing in the oven out of a packet etc and they are full of hidden sugars and salt never mind the E number's it is so much better to cook from the start and actually tastes better as well, my diet is very healthy on a whole healthy breakfast and lucnh and dinner I some times will have a cup of tea and a biscuit in the evening and may have more treats at the weekend it is like my body is so slow I hold on to every thing, I will get there in the end and be healthier for it! 

Oh and I agree so not fair that he can do it !!! :devil:


----------



## Annamumof2

sense the doctor did the swop and checked my cervix, i have been spotting no blood.... i want to have sex damn it!


----------



## tryforbaby2

SquirrelGirl said:


> Where is everybody??? I"m starting to feel like I've stepped into some alternate BnB universe where I'm the only one left or something! It's like no one is posting on any of the threads I'm subscribed to!!
> 
> :telephone:

Thats how I feel going into another BnB section! :wacko: How are you feeling lately?



Moondance said:


> hey tryfor, you asked the other day about my dads girlfriend and I said she hadn't been near me since I shoved her on her face?
> Well she was here this morning, trying to tell me that my dad is looking for a caravan for me to live in, so I don't have to live in his house anymore, then asking why I can't live with DP, I told her the reasons, she didn't care.
> She's in a spazzy mood again. This could get dangerous by the end of the day if she gets any worse.
> 
> Still no temp rise.
> 
> GAH, I'm so jealous of people who have normal proper cycles that don't decide to be all spazzy tarded. I want my temp rise dammit!

Oh No Moon!!! The damned girlfriend! A caravan huh? Where are you supposed to go to the bathroom and shower and cook? Is there a talk you can have with your DP since you both are trying to have a baby together for you to move in with him? I mean you would have to soon anyway to raise a baby together right? Gosh Moon, hunnie, I hope everything turns out alright for you :hugs: Jobs are difficult to find for the past few years...I applied almost everywhere for over a year!!! Good Luck sweetie! And don't apologize for ranting. See, we all do it. We are not only here to talk about fun ttc things but we are here as a BnB family for support and love. :hugs:



CelticNiamh said:


> Ejay woohoo on getting your FF chart linked I love stalking charts!!! I still like what the hell after that doctors visit :dohh::haha:
> 
> Jaimie as far as I know that guy who really a girl had a second baby recently! he did not have a full sex change still has a girly bits as far as I know :wacko: mad to look at !
> 
> LuckyD hey hun, bummer about the test Im kinda hoping its still to early to show FX but if not and the bitch arrives we are here. as with my diet I would say no treats so basically wean my self off sugars completely eeek! this is going to be hard I have a sweet tooth. I hope I dont have to give up pumpkin I love roasted pumpkin !
> 
> SquirrelGirl Howdy how are ya, all good now hun I read a thread and a girl was asked for details some one else was not happy and it got a wee bit out of hand sad really as one girl ended up banned for a while. have you gone for your walk hope you enjoyed it :flower:
> 
> Honeybee how are you and DH now :hugs:
> 
> My poor DH had to get two teeth pulled yesterday he was in agony last night. still spotting have not a clue why, not normal for me at all.
> 
> To any one I have missed :hi:

:hi: Since spotting isn't normally you....have you taken a test at all? Was your AF heavy or very light and short? Here is a :flow: for you DH to get better!!! 



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Tanikit and Celtic - your sugar issues have really inspired me to stick to my low carb diet. I've been losing weight on it and I am convinced that one of the side benefits is reducing my risk for type II diabetes. I think our modern diets have way too many processed foods and carbs, and that it creates insulin resistance and all sorts of other health issues. It is a difficult adjustment but definitely worth the trouble.
> 
> Cetic - I think you are right, that guy didn't have a full sex change. He must have had some hormone treatments though, right? I'm still jealous of his two pregnancies :haha:
> 
> Moon - I checked your chart and noticed that your temps from the beginning of this cycle are missing. Sorry if you already pointed out why - i suspect that might be part of why you aren't seeing a clearer pattern this month?
> 
> Here is my horoscope for the week: Sufi holy man Ibn 'Ata Allah was speaking about prayer when he said the following: "If you make intense supplication and the timing of the answer is delayed, do not despair of it. His reply to you is guaranteed; but in the way He chooses, not the way you choose, and at the moment He desires, not the moment you desire." While I don't claim to be able to perfectly decipher the will of the divine, my astrological research suggests that you will soon get a definitive answer to a question you've been asking for a long time. It may come softly and quietly, though, and from a direction you don't expect, and with a nuance or two that'll test your reflexes. :thumbup:

LOVE the horoscope!!! Please Please Please!!!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Anna, oh crap just go have sex already! :rofl:


----------



## soph77

Hi ladies, I just caught up on over ten pages and was trying to rock the multiquotes but it got so blooming confusing I ended up deleting my entire response!!! I'm fine, had a lovely day off yesterday. I caught up on all the missed episodes of Ugly Betty, cleaned the house and then had dinner and got tanked with my girlfriends. We drank vodka mudshakes and c***sucking cowboys. Yum Yum.

Back to work today :(
I have a year 7 class today. I love this class, but there is this one boy in there who I seem to clash with. Last time I was in there he called me a f***inf moron. This was coming from a boy who cheated on his spelling test and still got them all wrong!!!

We have been car shopping for a new car!! And it is going to be a new, new car - not a new, second hand car! I've never had a new car before, it is very exciting. I guess it will be great until we have to start paying for it.

Sorry for not replying to everyone. I am glad to hear we are all doing ok. I know there is some ups and downs, but we've got each other so we will all be fine :)

I loved the idea of sending around a card for Julia, who's idea was that? I need to send you my details.

Hope my ladies have a nice day. I will make sure I don't leave it too long this time so I can manage my multiquote better ;)


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Where is everybody??? I"m starting to feel like I've stepped into some alternate BnB universe where I'm the only one left or something! It's like no one is posting on any of the threads I'm subscribed to!!
> 
> :telephone:
> 
> Thats how I feel going into another BnB section! :wacko: How are you feeling lately?
> 
> 
> 
> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> hey tryfor, you asked the other day about my dads girlfriend and I said she hadn't been near me since I shoved her on her face?
> Well she was here this morning, trying to tell me that my dad is looking for a caravan for me to live in, so I don't have to live in his house anymore, then asking why I can't live with DP, I told her the reasons, she didn't care.
> She's in a spazzy mood again. This could get dangerous by the end of the day if she gets any worse.
> 
> Still no temp rise.
> 
> GAH, I'm so jealous of people who have normal proper cycles that don't decide to be all spazzy tarded. I want my temp rise dammit!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh No Moon!!! The damned girlfriend! A caravan huh? Where are you supposed to go to the bathroom and shower and cook? Is there a talk you can have with your DP since you both are trying to have a baby together for you to move in with him? I mean you would have to soon anyway to raise a baby together right? Gosh Moon, hunnie, I hope everything turns out alright for you :hugs: Jobs are difficult to find for the past few years...I applied almost everywhere for over a year!!! Good Luck sweetie! And don't apologize for ranting. See, we all do it. We are not only here to talk about fun ttc things but we are here as a BnB family for support and love. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Ejay woohoo on getting your FF chart linked I love stalking charts!!! I still like what the hell after that doctors visit :dohh::haha:
> 
> Jaimie as far as I know that guy who really a girl had a second baby recently! he did not have a full sex change still has a girly bits as far as I know :wacko: mad to look at !
> 
> LuckyD hey hun, bummer about the test Im kinda hoping its still to early to show FX but if not and the bitch arrives we are here. as with my diet I would say no treats so basically wean my self off sugars completely eeek! this is going to be hard I have a sweet tooth. I hope I dont have to give up pumpkin I love roasted pumpkin !
> 
> SquirrelGirl Howdy how are ya, all good now hun I read a thread and a girl was asked for details some one else was not happy and it got a wee bit out of hand sad really as one girl ended up banned for a while. have you gone for your walk hope you enjoyed it :flower:
> 
> Honeybee how are you and DH now :hugs:
> 
> My poor DH had to get two teeth pulled yesterday he was in agony last night. still spotting have not a clue why, not normal for me at all.
> 
> To any one I have missed :hi:Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: Since spotting isn't normally you....have you taken a test at all? Was your AF heavy or very light and short? Here is a :flow: for you DH to get better!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Tanikit and Celtic - your sugar issues have really inspired me to stick to my low carb diet. I've been losing weight on it and I am convinced that one of the side benefits is reducing my risk for type II diabetes. I think our modern diets have way too many processed foods and carbs, and that it creates insulin resistance and all sorts of other health issues. It is a difficult adjustment but definitely worth the trouble.
> 
> Cetic - I think you are right, that guy didn't have a full sex change. He must have had some hormone treatments though, right? I'm still jealous of his two pregnancies :haha:
> 
> Moon - I checked your chart and noticed that your temps from the beginning of this cycle are missing. Sorry if you already pointed out why - i suspect that might be part of why you aren't seeing a clearer pattern this month?
> 
> Here is my horoscope for the week: Sufi holy man Ibn 'Ata Allah was speaking about prayer when he said the following: "If you make intense supplication and the timing of the answer is delayed, do not despair of it. His reply to you is guaranteed; but in the way He chooses, not the way you choose, and at the moment He desires, not the moment you desire." While I don't claim to be able to perfectly decipher the will of the divine, my astrological research suggests that you will soon get a definitive answer to a question you've been asking for a long time. It may come softly and quietly, though, and from a direction you don't expect, and with a nuance or two that'll test your reflexes. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> LOVE the horoscope!!! Please Please Please!!!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Anna, oh crap just go have sex already! :rofl:Click to expand...

OMG that just made me almost cough and pee at the same time lol


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hi all!! :howdy: Man, I have so much to catch up on and no time. :nope: I'll be back on tonight reading away. :dohh:

In the meantime, I'm still in 2WW limbo...tested yesterday w/ an IC and BFN so seriously trying to hold out for Sat., which is either 1 or 2 days after AF is due. Feeling pretty crappy at the moment. Terrible sore throat. Wait, is that a pg sign? Or is it just my terrible allergies?? :haha:

DH just called to remind me that today is the day we got engaged. I can't even remember the year now...2006, I think? How sweet would it be if I could give him some pg news today?? Now I'm thinking I should :test:!

Sorry for selfishly posting only about myself. I will read through and get updated tonight. Talk soon! :friends:


----------



## Annamumof2

MyTurnYet said:


> Hi all!! :howdy: Man, I have so much to catch up on and no time. :nope: I'll be back on tonight reading away. :dohh:
> 
> In the meantime, I'm still in 2WW limbo...tested yesterday w/ an IC and BFN so seriously trying to hold out for Sat., which is either 1 or 2 days after AF is due. Feeling pretty crappy at the moment. Terrible sore throat. Wait, is that a pg sign? Or is it just my terrible allergies?? :haha:
> 
> DH just called to remind me that today is the day we got engaged. I can't even remember the year now...2006, I think? How sweet would it be if I could give him some pg news today?? Now I'm thinking I should :test:!
> 
> Sorry for selfishly posting only about myself. I will read through and get updated tonight. Talk soon! :friends:

hmm i dunno it might be to early for you to test but then if you do end up a neg you can try again later one when your late


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tryfor would that be the first Tri, you know your not the first I heard mention that HMM wonder what gives there. you should start a due date thread so people who are due around the same stage as you can join in then ye can bond as well. stay a way from the drinking an smoking threads they end in tears by all accounts! My AF was super light spotting more than any thing else light every day think I marked one day medium and Im not sure if I call it that to be honest, so spotting this long is not normal for me at all, yet I dont think I will be doing a test surley the doc would have noticed if I was when she was looking at my cervix! we shall see what happens I guess. I normally get MS quite strong and I sleep standing up no sign of that so Im fairly sure Im not. I had a glob of thick EWCM tonight as well :dohh: I think its a good sign though may be my body is sorthing it self out :shrug:


Tryfor and Anna Im nearly wetting my self after this LOL:haha:
[qoute]Anna, oh crap just go have sex already!
OMG that just made me almost cough and pee at the same time lol [qoute]

Soph whoo hoo sounds like you had a blast, yay on the new,new car whoo hoo 

Myturnyet :hi: yea go on test


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tryfor would that be the first Tri, you know your not the first I heard mention that HMM wonder what gives there. you should start a due date thread so people who are due around the same stage as you can join in then ye can bond as well. stay a way from the drinking an smoking threads they end in tears by all accounts! My AF was super light spotting more than any thing else light every day think I marked one day medium and Im not sure if I call it that to be honest, so spotting this long is not normal for me at all, yet I dont think I will be doing a test surley the doc would have noticed if I was when she was looking at my cervix! we shall see what happens I guess. I normally get MS quite strong and I sleep standing up no sign of that so Im fairly sure Im not. I had a glob of thick EWCM tonight as well :dohh: I think its a good sign though may be my body is sorthing it self out :shrug:

PS if you do join a due date thread, you not allowed leave here OK!!! got that now:winkwink::haha::flower:

Tryfor and Anna Im nearly wetting my self after this LOL:haha:
[qoute]Anna, oh crap just go have sex already!
OMG that just made me almost cough and pee at the same time lol [qoute]

Soph whoo hoo sounds like you had a blast, yay on the new,new car whoo hoo 

Myturnyet :hi: yea go on :test::dust: it is still early though so dont lose hope on till you really have to and I hope you dont! ahhh and that was so cute of your DH lovely :flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Anna! Jump on it! Lmao :rofl: That is something that has been raging lately and that is my sex drive!! DH is always tired so I hope I can pounce on him tonight!!! hehe! Have fun!

Niamh, yes I mean first tri. That don't seem as welcoming and it's hard to make friends with new people when you only want to keep your original friends. I pop into a thread so I can meet people and most of the threads are scary and make me queasy and nervous and then I book it out of there! :argh: I am even more nervous after reading some threads over their than before I even read anything. I hope by me lingering here to talk to you girls is ok. But, ladies, please be honest ifme being heremay upset you or ifyou'dlike me to take off my signature's. TRUST ME I understand and you will not hurt my feelings!!! I used to be slightly upset seeing a pregnant girl on the ttc thread. So please girls let me knowI won't be offended I PROMISE!!! :hugs: I love you all! 

Niamh (again, hehe!) that spotting sounds suspicious to me?...:shrug:

Jill, how sweet of your DH....:cloud9: No offense taken to pop on quick! Sometimes I have no time to write at all I just read and run!!! Good Luck in the TWW!!!! :flower:

Honeylove?....Are you Ok? Miss you girlfriend!!! :flower:

Yay Soph! for the nice time with the girls! :happydance: Get it all in,because this cycle will probably be your last time to drink :drunk:

Jaimie :hi: When are you leaving to go on your cross country trip!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Anna! Jump on it! Lmao :rofl: That is something that has been raging lately and that is my sex drive!! DH is always tired so I hope I can pounce on him tonight!!! hehe! Have fun!
> 
> Niamh, yes I mean first tri. That don't seem as welcoming and it's hard to make friends with new people when you only want to keep your original friends. I pop into a thread so I can meet people and most of the threads are scary and make me queasy and nervous and then I book it out of there! :argh: I am even more nervous after reading some threads over their than before I even read anything. I hope by me lingering here to talk to you girls is ok. But, ladies, please be honest ifme being heremay upset you or ifyou'dlike me to take off my signature's. TRUST ME I understand and you will not hurt my feelings!!! I used to be slightly upset seeing a pregnant girl on the ttc thread. So please girls let me knowI won't be offended I PROMISE!!! :hugs: I love you all!
> 
> Niamh (again, hehe!) that spotting sounds suspicious to me?...:shrug:
> 
> Jill, how sweet of your DH....:cloud9: No offense taken to pop on quick! Sometimes I have no time to write at all I just read and run!!! Good Luck in the TWW!!!! :flower:
> 
> Honeylove?....Are you Ok? Miss you girlfriend!!! :flower:
> 
> Yay Soph! for the nice time with the girls! :happydance: Get it all in,because this cycle will probably be your last time to drink :drunk:
> 
> Jaimie :hi: When are you leaving to go on your cross country trip!!!

Hmmm I know sure we shall see, If I start posting I was sick and falling asleep then I will test LOL ;P On if you should leave NOOOOO I for one do not want you to, it would not be the same. I know when AF arrives the green eyed monster can visit, but that feeling goes in a flash, plus we know how long you have waited on this as we all are. so for me no please stcik around :flower:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

CelticNiamh said:


> SquirrelGirl Howdy how are ya, all good now hun I read a thread and a girl was asked for details some one else was not happy and it got a wee bit out of hand sad really as one girl ended up banned for a while. have you gone for your walk hope you enjoyed it :flower:

Wow, someone got BANNED!?!?!?!? Wow, that's gotta take quite lot of effort!

And, yep, I go for a nice walk with my dog just about every night. Just got back from one tonight too. The weather is fantastic here, so we rather enjoyed ourselves. :cloud9: I should get off the computer and continue to enjoy the day, but........




LuckyD said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Where is everybody??? I"m starting to feel like I've stepped into some alternate BnB universe where I'm the only one left or something! It's like no one is posting on any of the threads I'm subscribed to!!
> 
> Hey, that happened to me too today! I kept going back to check...and nothing. But I am on the other side of the world and have to expect that, I guess! I'm here now! Hi Squirrel!!Click to expand...

I think this was a sign that I am addicted!!! :coffee: I kept refreshing and refreshing and refreshing hoping for new posts from you wonderful ladies! Maybe I need an intervention! :haha:




MyTurnYet said:


> DH just called to remind me that today is the day we got engaged. I can't even remember the year now...2006, I think? How sweet would it be if I could give him some pg news today?? Now I'm thinking I should :test:!
> 
> Sorry for selfishly posting only about myself. I will read through and get updated tonight. Talk soon! :friends:

Very cool that your OH remembered and reminded you!! My OH and I got engaged on May 18th two years ago, so 2008. :) Good time of year to get engaged, I think! Happy Anniversary!! :flower:


Doh, I just deleted all the other posts I was going to respond to!!! :dohh:

Julia!!! As far as I'm concerned, this thread is less about TTC and more about hanging out and having a good time. Please stay! Besides I like learning about what to expect, since it turns out I'm rather clueless! I've gatecrashed 1st Tri just trying to learn more and wow... :haha:

LuckyD, hope you're doing well and :af:!!! 

Howdy to everyone else :hi:


----------



## MyTurnYet

:hi: *Squirrel*!!! Here we are! When I'm on late at night, I always feel like the only one posting, too. And then the next day I need to catch up on like 25 pages. :haha: I seriously have withdrawals when I have to go a couple of days without catching up, like this weekend when I was busy.

*Moondance*: :hug: I don't know if this is the place to say it, but have you ever thought about writing? Your stories are always so colorful.

*Tanikit and Celtic* - I think I know what you mean by GI diet. Have you ever tried the South Beach diet? It naturally has a lot of low GI foods...whenever I'm on it, I feel SO much better...more energy, clearer thinking, less crankypants. I think it's the GI factor. I'm going to try watching out for that, too. Maybe will start over on South Beach. Oh, I keep meaning to say that I've read in my South Beach diet book that it's helped women conceive who have PCOS. I think it was due to the sugar/hormone balancing, like you suggested the GI diet does. 



tryforbaby2 said:


> Niamh, yes I mean first tri. That don't seem as welcoming and it's hard to make friends with new people when you only want to keep your original friends. I pop into a thread so I can meet people and most of the threads are scary and make me queasy and nervous and then I book it out of there! :argh: I am even more nervous after reading some threads over their than before I even read anything. I hope by me lingering here to talk to you girls is ok. But, ladies, please be honest ifme being heremay upset you or ifyou'dlike me to take off my signature's. TRUST ME I understand and you will not hurt my feelings!!! I used to be slightly upset seeing a pregnant girl on the ttc thread. So please girls let me knowI won't be offended I PROMISE!!! :hugs: I love you all!
> 
> Niamh (again, hehe!) that spotting sounds suspicious to me?...:shrug:
> 
> Jill, how sweet of your DH....:cloud9: No offense taken to pop on quick! Sometimes I have no time to write at all I just read and run!!! Good Luck in the TWW!!!! :flower:

*Julia,* first of all, yes, PLEASE stay here! I'll miss you too much if you go. I think we need you. :kiss: Secondly, you're very sweet. Thank you for the well wishes. :flower:



CelticNiamh said:


> Myturnyet :hi: yea go on :test::dust: it is still early though so dont lose hope on till you really have to and I hope you dont! ahhh and that was so cute of your DH lovely :flower:

Aw, thank you! I wound up testing and of course BFN and then I read your and Anna's comments and it made me feel a bit better. :hugs:




Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Cetic - I think you are right, that guy didn't have a full sex change. He must have had some hormone treatments though, right? I'm still jealous of his two pregnancies :haha:

Oh man, that guy got pregnant TWICE?! I didn't know that. :dohh: I'm kind of jealous of him, too. 

Great horoscope!:thumbup:



soph77 said:


> We drank vodka mudshakes and c***sucking cowboys. Yum Yum.

Think I understand "vodka mudshake" but what's a "c***sucking cowboy"? I'm intrigued! So, are you a teacher *Soph*? Think it's such a noble profession. :thumbup:
How are the birds?


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, I missed Lucky... :blush::howdy: *LuckyD*! Hope you're enjoying your last few days of freedom from work! Sounds like you're going to love your new job, though. :winkwink:

Did I miss anyone else? 

*Ejay*, never get to interact with you too much, but feel like I do because I always read your posts. :haha: :hi: to you, too!

I miss *honeybee*!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yes, how are those masterbating birds of yours, Soph??!! :rofl: That still makes me chuckle!


----------



## MyTurnYet

I think I might know the post Celtic was talking about, but went back and couldn't find it. Now I'm extra worried about what I say, though. :dohh:

Thank you for the anniversary wishes! And happy anniversary to you, too! I can't remember now, did we already do engagement stories? How did you get engaged? We were in Newport, RI for a long weekend. We stayed at a beautiful bed and breakfast and I remember waking up and feeling like a princess in this huge canopy bed. After touring some of the mansions, we climbed out onto these rocks on the ocean and DH proposed there. It was very sweet, except all rocky and he was wearing shorts so couldn't get down on one knee. :haha: I was in shock for a couple of days and just got very, very silent but inside was like :yipee: So happy! :cloud9:

:rofl: about the refreshing...I had a couple of nights like that!!!:wacko: Kept checking back and waiting for someone to post something. :haha:


----------



## LuckyD

Tanikit said:


> Lucky sorry about the BFN - always still hope that AF will stay away though.
> 
> I'm doing reasonably well with the sugars issue today - they are still going low in the mornings, but the rest of the day is much better and I am remembering to take the T4 so all good so far.

Aw, thanks love. I swear, this time I am not going to test until I am super late! Glad that all is going well with you at the moment :hugs:



Moondance said:


> Sorry people, uh, I'm doing that thing I said a few days ago I didn't want to do, I'm whining and carrying on like a total twat... I'm sorry for being a downer. It's just I've been crying all afternoon.
> DP has been a bit abrupt with me today, apparently coz he's busy, I don't know... but I've barely gotten to speak to him all day, and then all of this on top of it is just making me miserable.

Don't feel bad Moondance, as we have said, this is a place where you can share whatever you are feeling, up or down. Hope that you get some good positive time with DP soon.



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Here is my horoscope for the week: Sufi holy man Ibn 'Ata Allah was speaking about prayer when he said the following: "If you make intense supplication and the timing of the answer is delayed, do not despair of it. His reply to you is guaranteed; but in the way He chooses, not the way you choose, and at the moment He desires, not the moment you desire." While I don't claim to be able to perfectly decipher the will of the divine, my astrological research suggests that you will soon get a definitive answer to a question you've been asking for a long time. It may come softly and quietly, though, and from a direction you don't expect, and with a nuance or two that'll test your reflexes. :thumbup:

Oooh Jaimie, nice! I am curious about the 'nuance or two that'll test your reflexes' - what could that mean I wonder? I do think that there is something about TTC which gets me a bit more obsessive than I should be. I totally know why this is - but I am going to try and remember to trust in the universe a bit more - to remember that we don't have control over this and to trust that it will happen when it is meant to. Can't hurt right?



soph77 said:


> Hi ladies, I just caught up on over ten pages and was trying to rock the multiquotes but it got so blooming confusing I ended up deleting my entire response!!! I'm fine, had a lovely day off yesterday. I caught up on all the missed episodes of Ugly Betty, cleaned the house and then had dinner and got tanked with my girlfriends. We drank vodka mudshakes and c***sucking cowboys. Yum Yum.
> 
> We have been car shopping for a new car!! And it is going to be a new, new car - not a new, second hand car! I've never had a new car before, it is very exciting. I guess it will be great until we have to start paying for it.

Mmmm, I've had c***sucking cowboys - delicious! Butterscotch schnapps and Baileys. How exciting about the new car! I have never had a new car either, wow! What kind of car are you getting?



CelticNiamh said:


> Tryfor would that be the first Tri, you know your not the first I heard mention that HMM wonder what gives there. you should start a due date thread so people who are due around the same stage as you can join in then ye can bond as well. stay a way from the drinking an smoking threads they end in tears by all accounts! My AF was super light spotting more than any thing else light every day think I marked one day medium and Im not sure if I call it that to be honest, so spotting this long is not normal for me at all, yet I dont think I will be doing a test surley the doc would have noticed if I was when she was looking at my cervix! we shall see what happens I guess. I normally get MS quite strong and I sleep standing up no sign of that so Im fairly sure Im not. I had a glob of thick EWCM tonight as well :dohh: I think its a good sign though may be my body is sorthing it self out :shrug:

Hmmm, this is confusing! Maybe you are right and your body is just sorting itself out, especially after you have stopped breastfeeding - hormones settling down. I wish I had some good ideas for you! But you are usually the person that has ideas for everyone else's confusing body stuff - I would be giving advice to the master! Just really hope it settles down soon.



tryforbaby2 said:


> Niamh, yes I mean first tri. That don't seem as welcoming and it's hard to make friends with new people when you only want to keep your original friends. I pop into a thread so I can meet people and most of the threads are scary and make me queasy and nervous and then I book it out of there! :argh: I am even more nervous after reading some threads over their than before I even read anything. I hope by me lingering here to talk to you girls is ok. But, ladies, please be honest ifme being heremay upset you or ifyou'dlike me to take off my signature's. TRUST ME I understand and you will not hurt my feelings!!! I used to be slightly upset seeing a pregnant girl on the ttc thread. So please girls let me knowI won't be offended I PROMISE!!! :hugs: I love you all!

Sweetie, I don't want you to go! I can only speak for myself, but you have waited so long for this, and have been so supportive of everyone else, plus so sensitive to others feelings since you got your BFP - I wouldn't want you to go anywhere! You are one of us! That's how I feel anyway :hugs:



SquirrelGirl said:


> Wow, someone got BANNED!?!?!?!? Wow, that's gotta take quite lot of effort!

I don't think she got officially banned? I think she got told to change the things she was posting about, or the way she was writing about it - and she got upset - and then it all got waaaay out of control. Yikes!



MyTurnYet said:


> I think I might know the post Celtic was talking about, but went back and couldn't find it. Now I'm extra worried about what I say, though. :dohh:
> 
> Thank you for the anniversary wishes! And happy anniversary to you, too! I can't remember now, did we already do engagement stories? How did you get engaged? We were in Newport, RI for a long weekend. We stayed at a beautiful bed and breakfast and I remember waking up and feeling like a princess in this huge canopy bed. After touring some of the mansions, we climbed out onto these rocks on the ocean and DH proposed there. It was very sweet, except all rocky and he was wearing shorts so couldn't get down on one knee. :haha: I was in shock for a couple of days and just got very, very silent but inside was like :yipee: So happy! :cloud9:

Don't worry about what you write Jill! To everyone here - I think we can all agree that as long as we are respectful to each other things should be ok? I know that different things might be upsetting for different people, or we might have different reactions to things - but if we can all discuss these in a mature and appropriate way we should be ok? I LOVE this thread and wouldn't want anything to happen to it! I think we are really good at being sensitive and respectful to each other, and see no reason why that would change. 

That is a totally cute proposal story! I don't have a story like that...we didn't actually get married, we had a Civil Union - which is legally like a marriage, but it's something that anyone can do in NZ, regardless of your sexuality. Nothing against marriage - it just fitted our beliefs and way of doing things better - it's legally the same, and anyway we just really wanted the party and the celebration! We just kind of decided to do it together - no-one proposed to the other one! We had spoken about it for a while - and then one night we were talking about it and we were like 'should we?' 'ok!' - and it was exciting! That was Feb 2008.


So I woke up this morning with really strong AF cramps and spotting, so now am just sitting here waiting for AF to arrive in full force. But not one tear has been shed, for the first time ever - for some reason I feel ok. One more month of TTHF with you lovely people. Plus I have a longer LP - at least 13 days, so yay! And it gives me time to settle into my new job. So I think I am ok.

Thanks for all your well-wishes and support xx don't know what I would do without you all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Moondance

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Moon - I checked your chart and noticed that your temps from the beginning of this cycle are missing. Sorry if you already pointed out why - i suspect that might be part of why you aren't seeing a clearer pattern this month?

Yeah, I know, at the beginning of the month, I decided I was going to chillax about it and not temp for my entire cycle, but just wait until I was near ovulation time to do temps, and then once temp rise was confirmed, just temp until next cycle.
Coz my cycle is so long (37-40 days), temping everyday leaves me open to major obsession about everything.





CelticNiamh said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> Moondance hope you get your temp rise soon. Sorry you are having a hard time at home - maybe it will get sorted out - can you chat to your father and do you want to stay with him or not?
> 
> I don't WANT to stay here because of his girlfriend, but right now I'm unemployed. I get a government benefit of $499 every 2 weeks. Food shopping, Animal Food, Cell Phone Bill, Internet Bill.... after paying that and chipping into the home electric and phone, I don't have any money.
> It's not enough to pay rent. Last time I rented ALONE, I couldn't afford to live and ended up starving for days at a time, or living off boxes of frosting mix to keep my sugar intake up.
> I have done sharing, but since I don't deal so well with people, I can't just room with anyone, it has to be someone who is a friend... and I don't actually HAVE any friends.
> I'd live with DP if I could, but I can't. There are things preventing that from happening. But dad doesn't want me in his house anymore, so he's buying a stupid caravan to put out in the yard for me to live in that.
> Mind you I'm only 2 weeks off my birthday and I have to find out that my dad can't stand me and wants me out of his house not from him, but his girlfriend who I can't stand. Dad doesn't even remember that my birthday is coming up.
> 
> He said to my sister that he's kicking me out into a caravan coz he's sick of my being messy, but yet he can be just as bad.
> I think its more to do with that :mamafy: of a girlfriend of his. He tells her things he doesn't like, so then she gets in his ear and goes on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on about it, until he does whatever she says just to shut her up. And she's been whinging about me since the day I shoved her stupid face into the floor, which I did for good reason. She picked up my dog, a small Pomeranian who has spine and leg problems, picked her up and threw her 4 feet in the air and then walked away! So I shoved her into the floor and screamed in her face.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry people, uh, I'm doing that thing I said a few days ago I didn't want to do, I'm whining and carrying on like a total twat... I'm sorry for being a downer. It's just I've been crying all afternoon.
> DP has been a bit abrupt with me today, apparently coz he's busy, I don't know... but I've barely gotten to speak to him all day, and then all of this on top of it is just making me miserable.Click to expand...
> 
> Moondance Im so sorry for you look at it this way a caravan might be ok, your own space away from your dads girlfriend and no chance of her coming in drunk and taking her temper out on your pets, you can leave the the place as messy as you like and who cares eh! tell him it better be a nice one:hugs:
> 
> look on it as a stepping stone on to something better, I know your good at computers any chance you can work doing that get get a bit of extra money may be look in to working for yourself may be!!
> 
> Dont feel bad for letting all your feelings out here I know I do not mind and hope we can help make you feel better. :flower: hey will the fact your not in the family home entitle you to more money from center link. Hmmm why DP short I mean when you feel bad its your partner you turn to for comfort. glad you have us hun :hugs:Click to expand...

I am in school at the moment for computers... around here, nobody hires for computer things until you have that piece of paper that says "YES, I know how to do all of this crap", they won't really hire on the basis of what I SAY I can do.
Looks like I will have to buy one of those wireless modem things, with the antenna, so I can keep online in the caravan, as there is no way that I'll be able to have a phone line going in that far from the house.
And I need my internet, otherwise I'll go completely mental.





tryforbaby2 said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> hey tryfor, you asked the other day about my dads girlfriend and I said she hadn't been near me since I shoved her on her face?
> Well she was here this morning, trying to tell me that my dad is looking for a caravan for me to live in, so I don't have to live in his house anymore, then asking why I can't live with DP, I told her the reasons, she didn't care.
> She's in a spazzy mood again. This could get dangerous by the end of the day if she gets any worse.
> 
> Still no temp rise.
> 
> GAH, I'm so jealous of people who have normal proper cycles that don't decide to be all spazzy tarded. I want my temp rise dammit!
> 
> Oh No Moon!!! The damned girlfriend! A caravan huh? Where are you supposed to go to the bathroom and shower and cook? Is there a talk you can have with your DP since you both are trying to have a baby together for you to move in with him? I mean you would have to soon anyway to raise a baby together right? Gosh Moon, hunnie, I hope everything turns out alright for you :hugs: Jobs are difficult to find for the past few years...I applied almost everywhere for over a year!!! Good Luck sweetie! And don't apologize for ranting. See, we all do it. We are not only here to talk about fun ttc things but we are here as a BnB family for support and love. :hugs:Click to expand...

I don't really understand why, but DP appears to not be ready for that move yet, which sometimes makes me wonder whats going on.
Yesterday he was kind of abrupt with me... I had texted him in the morning telling him what dds girlfriend said about why don't I move in with him, and he seemed to think that me telling him she said it was me pushing him.
He came online 3 times during the day, and barely spoke to me any of those times, twice it was just a "Oh, I'm on my way out, sorry, bye" and another it was "going to bed now, bye, HUGS"...
When I am NOT pushing to move in with him, I just like to share with him things that are going on with me, so that if I'm sad, he understands why or whatever.

and your poor DH, having to have teeth pulled. That hurts, I know, I was there a couple weeks ago having a tooth pulled. It still hurts sometimes...




MyTurnYet said:


> *Moondance*: :hug: I don't know if this is the place to say it, but have you ever thought about writing? Your stories are always so colorful.


Well I do somewhat consider myself a writer, its just always a question of, "where does one get a book published and how do they go about it?" From what I hear, most publishing places won't even accept a manuscript unless it comes from an agent.





MyTurnYet said:


> *Julia,* first of all, yes, PLEASE stay here! I'll miss you too much if you go. I think we need you. :kiss: Secondly, you're very sweet. Thank you for the well wishes. :flower:

I second that emotion! We need you here Julia, you're awesome! Plus, you got your BFP, so it kinda gives us some hope!



SquirrelGirl said:


> Yes, how are those masterbating birds of yours, Soph??!! :rofl: That still makes me chuckle!

Totally! AND I STILL WANNA SEE VIDEO! ROFL!







and so far as I can tell, I still don't have a temp rise... 
Confused too, coz my boobs normally feel fat and fullish AFTER ovulation, but they were feeling that way a good four or five days before I was even due to ovulate, but I just kind of ignored it.
Have been uber weepy today, not sure what thats all about... its either the knowledge that my life sucks, OR AF is coming soon. I don't know.
Also keep having AF like cramping.

But enough about me!!!!
I HAVE been reading everyones posts, but right now, my brain is so dysfunctional as it has been for a few weeks now, wherein, by the time I finish reading 2 pages, I don't remember anything I read them in. I'm so sorry!

But HI EVERYONE!!!

*tacklehugs all my buds on the BnB forum**


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

soph77 said:


> I have a year 7 class today. I love this class, but there is this one boy in there who I seem to clash with. Last time I was in there he called me a f***inf moron. This was coming from a boy who cheated on his spelling test and still got them all wrong!!!
> 
> We have been car shopping for a new car!!
> 
> I loved the idea of sending around a card for Julia, who's idea was that? I need to send you my details.

Holy Crap Soph! I'm so sorry you have to put up with such crappy kids! I hope he turns around and surprises you this year. Woot for a new car! We just picked up our rental car - a hyundai santa fe. It is candy red and super cute! I'm not generally keen on SUVs but I could get used to this...

If you PM your address to me I'll set up a chain letter list for her card, ok? Same goes for anyone else in on this :thumbup:



tryforbaby2 said:


> LOVE the horoscope!!! Please Please Please!!!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Anna, oh crap just go have sex already! :rofl:

:hugs: Thanks TryFor! :hugs: And PLEASE stay with us - I would be super bummed if you left. The other gals are so right, TTHF is about supporting eachother before, during, and after conception :haha:



MyTurnYet said:


> In the meantime, I'm still in 2WW limbo...tested yesterday w/ an IC and BFN so seriously trying to hold out for Sat., which is either 1 or 2 days after AF is due. Feeling pretty crappy at the moment. Terrible sore throat. Wait, is that a pg sign? Or is it just my terrible allergies?? :haha:
> 
> DH just called to remind me that today is the day we got engaged.
> 
> Sorry for selfishly posting only about myself. I will read through and get updated tonight. Talk soon! :friends:

So sorry about the BFN, but congrats on your engagement anniversary! I love the story that goes with it, so sweet. And don't be crazy apologizing for posting about your post! :winkwink:



SquirrelGirl said:


> I think this was a sign that I am addicted!!! :coffee: I kept refreshing and refreshing and refreshing hoping for new posts from you wonderful ladies! Maybe I need an intervention! :haha:
> 
> Julia!!! As far as I'm concerned, this thread is less about TTC and more about hanging out and having a good time. Please stay! Besides I like learning about what to expect, since it turns out I'm rather clueless! I've gatecrashed 1st Tri just trying to learn more and wow... :haha:

I check this thread about 10 times a day - I'm totally addicted. You gals in Europe and LuckyD post more in my afternoon / evening, so I don't see much action till about 3 pm my time. But it doesn't stop me from checking! I get lucky with some posts by Julia, MyTurn, Niamh and Squirrel during the day :thumbup:

I'm gonna be so F#@k'd when I'm on the road! Trying to catch up will be brutal :haha:



LuckyD said:


> Oooh Jaimie, nice! I am curious about the 'nuance or two that'll test your reflexes' - what could that mean I wonder? I do think that there is something about TTC which gets me a bit more obsessive than I should be. I totally know why this is - but I am going to try and remember to trust in the universe a bit more - to remember that we don't have control over this and to trust that it will happen when it is meant to. Can't hurt right?
> 
> Sweetie, I don't want you to go! I can only speak for myself, but you have waited so long for this, and have been so supportive of everyone else, plus so sensitive to others feelings since you got your BFP - I wouldn't want you to go anywhere! You are one of us! That's how I feel anyway :hugs:
> 
> That is a totally cute proposal story! I don't have a story like that...we didn't actually get married, we had a Civil Union - which is legally like a marriage, but it's something that anyone can do in NZ, regardless of your sexuality. Nothing against marriage - it just fitted our beliefs and way of doing things better - it's legally the same, and anyway we just really wanted the party and the celebration! We just kind of decided to do it together - no-one proposed to the other one! We had spoken about it for a while - and then one night we were talking about it and we were like 'should we?' 'ok!' - and it was exciting! That was Feb 2008.
> 
> So I woke up this morning with really strong AF cramps and spotting, so now am just sitting here waiting for AF to arrive in full force. But not one tear has been shed, for the first time ever - for some reason I feel ok. One more month of TTHF with you lovely people. Plus I have a longer LP - at least 13 days, so yay! And it gives me time to settle into my new job. So I think I am ok.
> 
> Thanks for all your well-wishes and support xx don't know what I would do without you all :hugs::hugs:

Oh gosh - I could not agree with all this more LuckyD! Regarding Julia, your faith in the benevolent universe, and your strength despite some spotting. I am hoping the unexpected nuance my horoscope refers to was my period this cycle, and that i'm actually pg this very moment :haha: Way to stay strong despite the spotting - but I won't be convinced you are out of it till AF is in full force Missy!

So were you and your DH just talking about it and then you went out and got hitched, that same day? I think that is super cool! So where was your civil union performed? Here lots of folks go to a court house for that, or city hall. What was your party like?



Moondance said:


> Yeah, I know, at the beginning of the month, I decided I was going to chillax about it and not temp for my entire cycle, but just wait until I was near ovulation time to do temps, and then once temp rise was confirmed, just temp until next cycle.
> Coz my cycle is so long (37-40 days), temping everyday leaves me open to major obsession about everything.
> 
> *tacklehugs all my buds on the BnB forum**

Right on, I can totally relate, I'm not temping this cycle either. Hope you get a clear rise soon! I love your tacklehugs and nom'ing - that totally cracks me up Moon!

Niamh - I hope your spotting clears up soon :dohh: that has to be frustrating.

Wellp, rental car is packed and we are ready to roll tomorrow! We are going to drive through Roswell, New Mexico. Just in case some of you haven't heard of it, it is the alien capital of the world. Hope we don't get abducted!:help:

So over the next two weeks, if I don't get a chance to properly respond or stay up to date, please know you'll all be constantly on my mind and I'll be pulling for ya!

Lots of love,

Jaimie


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Oooh Jaimie, nice! I am curious about the 'nuance or two that'll test your reflexes' - what could that mean I wonder? I do think that there is something about TTC which gets me a bit more obsessive than I should be. I totally know why this is - but I am going to try and remember to trust in the universe a bit more - to remember that we don't have control over this and to trust that it will happen when it is meant to. Can't hurt right?
> 
> Sweetie, I don't want you to go! I can only speak for myself, but you have waited so long for this, and have been so supportive of everyone else, plus so sensitive to others feelings since you got your BFP - I wouldn't want you to go anywhere! You are one of us! That's how I feel anyway :hugs:
> 
> That is a totally cute proposal story! I don't have a story like that...we didn't actually get married, we had a Civil Union - which is legally like a marriage, but it's something that anyone can do in NZ, regardless of your sexuality. Nothing against marriage - it just fitted our beliefs and way of doing things better - it's legally the same, and anyway we just really wanted the party and the celebration! We just kind of decided to do it together - no-one proposed to the other one! We had spoken about it for a while - and then one night we were talking about it and we were like 'should we?' 'ok!' - and it was exciting! That was Feb 2008.
> 
> So I woke up this morning with really strong AF cramps and spotting, so now am just sitting here waiting for AF to arrive in full force. But not one tear has been shed, for the first time ever - for some reason I feel ok. One more month of TTHF with you lovely people. Plus I have a longer LP - at least 13 days, so yay! And it gives me time to settle into my new job. So I think I am ok.
> 
> Thanks for all your well-wishes and support xx don't know what I would do without you all :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Oh gosh - I could not agree with all this more LuckyD! Regarding Julia, your faith in the benevolent universe, and your strength despite some spotting. I am hoping the unexpected nuance my horoscope refers to was my period this cycle, and that i'm actually pg this very moment :haha: Way to stay strong despite the spotting - but I won't be convinced you are out of it till AF is in full force Missy!
> 
> So were you and your DH just talking about it and then you went out and got hitched, that same day? I think that is super cool! So where was your civil union performed? Here lots of folks go to a court house for that, or city hall. What was your party like?
> 
> Wellp, rental car is packed and we are ready to roll tomorrow! We are going to drive through Roswell, New Mexico. Just in case some of you haven't heard of it, it is the alien capital of the world. Hope we don't get abducted!:help:
> 
> So over the next two weeks, if I don't get a chance to properly respond or stay up to date, please know you'll all be constantly on my mind and I'll be pulling for ya!
> 
> Lots of love,
> 
> JaimieClick to expand...

Oh no, sorry for being confusing - we didn't go out and get hitched that day! We had our Civil Union a year later. We were living in Australia at the time, and they don't do Civil Unions, so came back to NZ for it. It was awesome! Such a good weekend. We had about 65 friends and family, lots of them stayed up the coast with us for the weekend. We had a celebrant, but totally made up our own ceremony and vows. We had a friend MC it, then a whole pile of talented musician friends form a band for the day, to play a few songs that we wanted. Oh, and we came in on segways - my Dad has a whole pile of them, it was hilarious. Then had an awesome meal and speeches and crazy dance floor action til 5 in the morning. It was so much fun.

Have an awesome, awesome time on the road! We went through Roswell on our trip - went to the UFO museum there - pretty funny. Drive safe and keep in touch when you can!

Oh, and AF is definitely here! But am fine xx

Here is a photo of me and my OH arriving at our Civil Union on segways...
 



Attached Files:







s622321579_1988339_5522348.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## honeybee28

ok, so much to catch up!!!

Lucky, im so sorry the witch got you, the bitch, fx for next month.
soph - mmmm i love c*cksucking cowboys!! yum. and yey to a new new car!! I might get a new car, old new though.
moon - im so sorry you're having a tough time at the moment
julia - DONT you DARE leave us!!!! Please!! 
hey jaimie, i'll pm you my address this eve
jill/neamh/tanikit - hope you're all ok, missed you
where is my mushmouth?
ok, who have i missed!? hi to anyone ive missed.

me and dh are made up now thanks, but im just having a tough time at the moment. work is so stressful, and i just feel like everythings getting on top of me right now. I might keep away for a while til i've given myself a good talking to, and cheered myself up, i just feel so emotional and crappy :-(

on the positive, my friends house is looking amazing now!! 

Gotta go, sorry for being a misgog, love you girls.xx


----------



## LuckyD

honeybee28 said:


> ok, so much to catch up!!!
> 
> Lucky, im so sorry the witch got you, the bitch, fx for next month.
> soph - mmmm i love c*cksucking cowboys!! yum. and yey to a new new car!! I might get a new car, old new though.
> moon - im so sorry you're having a tough time at the moment
> julia - DONT you DARE leave us!!!! Please!!
> hey jaimie, i'll pm you my address this eve
> jill/neamh/tanikit - hope you're all ok, missed you
> where is my mushmouth?
> ok, who have i missed!? hi to anyone ive missed.
> 
> me and dh are made up now thanks, but im just having a tough time at the moment. work is so stressful, and i just feel like everythings getting on top of me right now. I might keep away for a while til i've given myself a good talking to, and cheered myself up, i just feel so emotional and crappy :-(
> 
> on the positive, my friends house is looking amazing now!!
> 
> Gotta go, sorry for being a misgog, love you girls.xx

So sorry that things are tough at the moment lovely :hugs::hugs: sounds like you have heaps going on. Don't feel like you have to stay away just cos you are feeling crappy! But if you want to take a break, go for it and we will be here for you when you get back. Lots of hugs and hope things get a bit less stressful soon :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Anna! Jump on it! Lmao :rofl: That is something that has been raging lately and that is my sex drive!! DH is always tired so I hope I can pounce on him tonight!!! hehe! Have fun!
> 
> Niamh, yes I mean first tri. That don't seem as welcoming and it's hard to make friends with new people when you only want to keep your original friends. I pop into a thread so I can meet people and most of the threads are scary and make me queasy and nervous and then I book it out of there! :argh: I am even more nervous after reading some threads over their than before I even read anything. I hope by me lingering here to talk to you girls is ok. But, ladies, please be honest ifme being heremay upset you or ifyou'dlike me to take off my signature's. TRUST ME I understand and you will not hurt my feelings!!! I used to be slightly upset seeing a pregnant girl on the ttc thread. So please girls let me knowI won't be offended I PROMISE!!! :hugs: I love you all!
> 
> Niamh (again, hehe!) that spotting sounds suspicious to me?...:shrug:
> 
> Jill, how sweet of your DH....:cloud9: No offense taken to pop on quick! Sometimes I have no time to write at all I just read and run!!! Good Luck in the TWW!!!! :flower:
> 
> Honeylove?....Are you Ok? Miss you girlfriend!!! :flower:
> 
> Yay Soph! for the nice time with the girls! :happydance: Get it all in,because this cycle will probably be your last time to drink :drunk:
> 
> Jaimie :hi: When are you leaving to go on your cross country trip!!!

ah hell we didnt do it grrrr, maybe tonight if i can get somewhere :dohh:


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> ok, so much to catch up!!!
> 
> Lucky, im so sorry the witch got you, the bitch, fx for next month.
> soph - mmmm i love c*cksucking cowboys!! yum. and yey to a new new car!! I might get a new car, old new though.
> moon - im so sorry you're having a tough time at the moment
> julia - DONT you DARE leave us!!!! Please!!
> hey jaimie, i'll pm you my address this eve
> jill/neamh/tanikit - hope you're all ok, missed you
> where is my mushmouth?
> ok, who have i missed!? hi to anyone ive missed.
> 
> me and dh are made up now thanks, but im just having a tough time at the moment. work is so stressful, and i just feel like everythings getting on top of me right now. I might keep away for a while til i've given myself a good talking to, and cheered myself up, i just feel so emotional and crappy :-(
> 
> on the positive, my friends house is looking amazing now!!
> 
> Gotta go, sorry for being a misgog, love you girls.xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
i hope you feel better hun, and we know how it feels to be alittle stressed....... chin up girl and keep smiling


----------



## mushmouth

honeybee28 said:


> ok, so much to catch up!!!
> 
> Lucky, im so sorry the witch got you, the bitch, fx for next month.
> soph - mmmm i love c*cksucking cowboys!! yum. and yey to a new new car!! I might get a new car, old new though.
> moon - im so sorry you're having a tough time at the moment
> julia - DONT you DARE leave us!!!! Please!!
> hey jaimie, i'll pm you my address this eve
> jill/neamh/tanikit - hope you're all ok, missed you
> *where is my mushmouth?*
> ok, who have i missed!? hi to anyone ive missed.
> 
> me and dh are made up now thanks, but im just having a tough time at the moment. work is so stressful, and i just feel like everythings getting on top of me right now. I might keep away for a while til i've given myself a good talking to, and cheered myself up, i just feel so emotional and crappy :-(
> 
> on the positive, my friends house is looking amazing now!!
> 
> Gotta go, sorry for being a misgog, love you girls.xx

I got lost in the hubbub of BnB and this thread dissapeared! :( I'm not going to read through every thing I missed as I'll be here for years!

but on that note, I hope you're all lovely and well :)


----------



## LuckyD

mushmouth said:


> I got lost in the hubbub of BnB and this thread dissapeared! :( I'm not going to read through every thing I missed as I'll be here for years!
> 
> but on that note, I hope you're all lovely and well :)

I know! This thread disappeared from our subscription list...and then the siggys didn't show up...and then they moved the thread...it's a wonder that we are all here at all!
So glad that you found us again xxx hope you are doing well


----------



## mushmouth

LuckyD said:


> I know! This thread disappeared from our subscription list...and then the siggys didn't show up...and then they moved the thread...it's a wonder that we are all here at all!
> So glad that you found us again xxx hope you are doing well

BnBs spring clean eh? ah well looks like its back to normal! I'm fine, just feeling quite impatient and want this dud cycle out of the way so we can try moving on... how's you? :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

MyTurnYet I must look that up, sounds interesting, don't worry about my post no one has ever made me feel unwelcome in here ever:hugs:, I just got a wee bit paranoid when I read that thread and people reactions can get a bit mad some times. I can understand why it happened as well, even if I thought one person got the raw end of the deal, she is banned temporally I think more for her interaction with a mod than what she posted in the forum, her emotions got the better of her. just goes to show we all get a bit wacky at times.:flower:

LuckyD LOL the master I feel all special thanks so much for the compliments:hugs: LOL I have a feeling its a mixture of the MACA kicking in and speeding up my return to a more normal balance because I am weaning DD I will see how I go, I read on the MACA thread that some of the girls have noticed a lot more EWCM Jaimie are ya listening ! because I have a hell of a lot more so may be a more sperm friendly place when I get rid of the thrush and get my sugars back in line and behaving. I'm so glad you are not feeling to bad on the prob showing up of AF the cow grrr keep that PMA up:thumbup:

Moondance:flower:
I know what you mean on the Internet I would lose my reason if I lost it, its like a great book I can not put down and fulfills all my questions, I wonder what your DP really wants from your relationship some time men hate to feel like they have to plan stuff they prefer for it to happen LOL so may be he likes to go with the flow, but may be with the fact you are trying for a baby you need to have a talk you do not need him to be all in for a baby, yet when you do get pregnant he gets cold feet and leave you to cope alone esp as he is not keen for you to meet his family or move in with him I know he has good reasons so not judging at all:hugs:, I just am a little worried you will have your heart broke by him, I do not think a baby would be the end of the world though for either of you depends if you believe you can cope either with a involved partner or on your own! sorry in advance if I have offended. good luck getting that computer course finished you will have options then. my DH was a welder and has spent the last year in college and now has got all her papers for computers in IT and fixing them he was always good at that any way and prob knew most of it already now he has the papers to prove it.

Jaimie hope you have a great trip and keep away from strange flashing lights in the sky OK, good note spotting has stopped! :flower:

Honeybee ahhhh :hugs: I hope you feel better soon can we help cheer you up at all :hugs:


----------



## soph77

O<G I have got some many quotes here to manage I am sure I'll get it all arse about!



tryforbaby2 said:


> I hope by me lingering here to talk to you girls is ok. But, ladies, please be honest ifme being heremay upset you or ifyou'dlike me to take off my signature's. TRUST ME I understand and you will not hurt my feelings!!! I used to be slightly upset seeing a pregnant girl on the ttc thread. So please girls let me knowI won't be offended I PROMISE!!! :hugs: I love you all!
> 
> Yay Soph! for the nice time with the girls! :happydance: Get it all in,because this cycle will probably be your last time to drink :drunk:

Julia, all I can say is pleeeeeease don't go, I will be joining you soon. I just need to finish off my last drinking sessions before I get my bfp and I'll take a peek at first tri with you! We can hold hands ;)

Crappyity crapsticks, there was no way I could have worked with all the quotes with multiquotes I had going so I am going to go back and do one or two at a time. Sorry, get ready for a hundred replies by me :D


----------



## soph77

SquirrelGirl said:


> Yes, how are those masterbating birds of yours, Soph??!! :rofl: That still makes me chuckle!

Oh they are good, still going at it!!!



Moondance said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> *Moondance*: :hug: I don't know if this is the place to say it, but have you ever thought about writing? Your stories are always so colorful.
> 
> 
> Well I do somewhat consider myself a writer, its just always a question of, "where does one get a book published and how do they go about it?" From what I hear, most publishing places won't even accept a manuscript unless it comes from an agent.Click to expand...

I agree moon that you write beautifully. If you enjoy writing maybe it could be something to look into dabbling in in your spare time. Perhaps you could start of with some short stories. You could try to get them published in magazines or there are heaps of online writers forums that you could get some exposure from or opinions from other writers. 

I'm planning on writing my first book when I am home with my future baby. I am planning on writing something funny, aimed at boys, based loosely on my ds. Anything with toilet humor goes down a treat with my son and I find that there is not that much around in that genre. All the book shelves are full of fantasy at the moment and it doesn't interest him very much and I know that a lot of boys are the same. Boys like to read about poos, bums, farts, embarrassing failings with girls and the like. I'm in the process of collecting ideas and characters. I need to get permission from some of his friends parents to base some characters in the book on them. 

I've had a couple of short stories published in literary mags, and thought perhaps I might write a collection of short stories int he future, but right now I want to focus on this kids book. I'd love to write a series, but that will depend on whether or not anyone likes the first one!


----------



## LuckyD

mushmouth said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> I know! This thread disappeared from our subscription list...and then the siggys didn't show up...and then they moved the thread...it's a wonder that we are all here at all!
> So glad that you found us again xxx hope you are doing well
> 
> BnBs spring clean eh? ah well looks like its back to normal! I'm fine, just feeling quite impatient and want this dud cycle out of the way so we can try moving on... how's you? :flower:Click to expand...

I am fine thanks love...AF arrived today so BOO to that, but am actually ok and feeling positive about this next cycle. Am going to kick back even more - give up on SMEP, just have some fun. When are you due to start trying again? Good luck :hugs:



CelticNiamh said:


> LuckyD LOL the master I feel all special thanks so much for the compliments:hugs: LOL I have a feeling its a mixture of the MACA kicking in and speeding up my return to a more normal balance because I am weaning DD I will see how I go, I read on the MACA thread that some of the girls have noticed a lot more EWCM Jaimie are ya listening ! because I have a hell of a lot more so may be a more sperm friendly place when I get rid of the thrush and get my sugars back in line and behaving. I'm so glad you are not feeling to bad on the prob showing up of AF the cow grrr keep that PMA up:thumbup:

You are the master! Or mistress? That doesn't sound right! Ok, sounds like you have some good ideas as to what is going on now. Everything I hear about MACA sounds awesome! Thanks, I am fine really - AF is DEFINITELY here! But am ok. Me and my OH had a good talk about it, spoke about how hard it is but that we will get there in the end and had some nice cuddles, so that is good. Hey, I made roast pumpkin soup for dinner and thought of you!


I have just been speaking to my best friend who lives in Melbourne tonight - she is pregnant, due in July, and me and my other two besties are flying over to see her and the baby and help out after he (she knows the sex) is born. The four of us have been best friends since we were in high school, so it's going to be great. Her mother died when we were 18, and her Dad isn't coming over for the birth, so we are going to be there to support her and help out and make dinner and do all that stuff so that she and her husband and the baby can enjoy their time together. We're not staying in their house! But hopefully we will be useful. I love her heaps and am so happy for her - she has PCOS and wasn't sure how long it would take her to get pregnant - but it happened straight away. It's funny, because somehow I am able to not be jealous of her and am just totally happy for her - but other people I know I can get kind of upset or jealous about. Anyway - am looking forward to seeing her heaps!


----------



## soph77

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> I have a year 7 class today. I love this class, but there is this one boy in there who I seem to clash with. Last time I was in there he called me a f***inf moron. This was coming from a boy who cheated on his spelling test and still got them all wrong!!!
> 
> We have been car shopping for a new car!!
> 
> I loved the idea of sending around a card for Julia, who's idea was that? I need to send you my details.
> 
> Holy Crap Soph! I'm so sorry you have to put up with such crappy kids! I hope he turns around and surprises you this year. Woot for a new car! We just picked up our rental car - a hyundai santa fe. It is candy red and super cute! I'm not generally keen on SUVs but I could get used to this...
> 
> If you PM your address to me I'll set up a chain letter list for her card, ok? Same goes for anyone else in on this :thumbup:Click to expand...

You wouldn't believe it, I was helping the boy I mentioned today with his maths and we were getting along great. After lunch I was walking back to the class and he came up beside me and said 'We're getting along much better today aren't we Mrs Marini?' of course I said yes and how great it was and that I am looking forward to continuing along this path because we are both much happier, blah blah. 
I was feeling very happy at this point, thinking that this was a huge step for Connor and then he turned around and apologised to me! If I was sitting down I would have fallen off my chair! I wanted to hug him - but that is not allowed!


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> I've had a couple of short stories published in literary mags, and thought perhaps I might write a collection of short stories int he future, but right now I want to focus on this kids book. I'd love to write a series, but that will depend on whether or not anyone likes the first one!

Hey, that's awesome Soph! How cool that you have had some work published, and great idea about writing a children's book. Love it! Boys totally love the toilet humour - how perfect that you have two boys at home to make your case study.


----------



## mushmouth

LuckyD said:


> I am fine thanks love...AF arrived today so BOO to that, but am actually ok and feeling positive about this next cycle. Am going to kick back even more - give up on SMEP, just have some fun. When are you due to start trying again? Good luck :hugs:

Hopefully as soon as AF shows up which could be next week, the week after... who knows! hubby is in limbo a bit as he isn't sure if we should leave it longer to make sure I'm fine... I'M FIIIIIINE would just like to start over :haha:

ooh thats so exciting about going to help your friend! I find when its someone you truly deeply care for, jealous takes a back seat and happiness is in control! Boo at the witch though! grrrr

I've been meaning to ask this for a while, but didn't want to sound dense or pervy... but do you girls use normal soap to wash downstairs? I've been using a PH balanced wash from avon, and thats got to be a good thing surely? just a thought...


----------



## mushmouth

ooh Soph I think you;re very right! My little brother (now 11 but taller than me!) is totally about bogeys, and farts, an cutting up sticks to make weapons....


----------



## soph77

Oh no Lucky, I'm sorry the witch has come for you :( but I am glad we get to have some more fun, although it sure would be funner (if that was even a word) if we all managed to get up the duff!
That would have been so funny to see you and dh arrive on segways!

Jamie, you are going to have so much fun, hope you can find some time to check in and say hello!

Honey, missed you love! I'm glad you have made up with dh but hate that you are stressed out and feeling crappy. I want you to go out and have a few cs cowboys and spend some quality time with hubby. Forget about work stress (I know, easier said then done) and enjoy some booze and lovin'
Seriously, take as much time as you need to find yourself in a positive space. We will be here for you when you need us, and if you are still having trouble finding your mojo, just think of Fletcher the bird rubbing his butt on a wooden peg - that's how he got his mojo!
Joking aside (again), ups or downs, I am here to see you through :hugs:


----------



## LuckyD

Hey mushmouth, after all the questions we ask on here I don't think there are many things that could be too 'pervy'....:haha:
I just use normal soap, but I don't interfere too much if you know what I mean...we are built to be self-cleaning so you don't want to mess with that too much! 
It makes me laugh what I find myself talking about on BnB...honestly, y'all know more gory details about me than anyone else in my life!


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> Oh no Lucky, I'm sorry the witch has come for you :( but I am glad we get to have some more fun, although it sure would be funner (if that was even a word) if we all managed to get up the duff!
> That would have been so funny to see you and dh arrive on segways!

Thanks love xx I think it will be funner (totally going to use it as if its' a word) for all of us to get knocked up together - this is going to be the month my friend! Don't know why I feel that, but I'm sticking to it!


----------



## mushmouth

LuckyD said:


> Hey mushmouth, after all the questions we ask on here I don't think there are many things that could be too 'pervy'....:haha:
> I just use normal soap, but I don't interfere too much if you know what I mean...we are built to be self-cleaning so you don't want to mess with that too much!
> It makes me laugh what I find myself talking about on BnB...honestly, y'all know more gory details about me than anyone else in my life!


haha its so true - some of the things I say on here, I don't think I could actually get the words passed my lips with anyone else!


----------



## soph77

CelticNiamh said:


> Moondance:flower:
> I know what you mean on the Internet I would lose my reason if I lost it, its like a great book I can not put down and fulfills all my questions, I wonder what your DP really wants from your relationship some time men hate to feel like they have to plan stuff they prefer for it to happen LOL so may be he likes to go with the flow, but may be with the fact you are trying for a baby you need to have a talk you do not need him to be all in for a baby, yet when you do get pregnant he gets cold feet and leave you to cope alone esp as he is not keen for you to meet his family or move in with him I know he has good reasons so not judging at all:hugs:, I just am a little worried you will have your heart broke by him, I do not think a baby would be the end of the world though for either of you depends if you believe you can cope either with a involved partner or on your own! sorry in advance if I have offended. good luck getting that computer course finished you will have options then. my DH was a welder and has spent the last year in college and now has got all her papers for computers in IT and fixing them he was always good at that any way and prob knew most of it already now he has the papers to prove it.

Moon, I have to say that I am more than a little worried that you might have your heart broken too. Please tell me to butt out if you like because you know better than anyone what your relationship is like. I just wonder if he isn't prepared or ready to to make a commitment to you, are you sure that he is 100% prepared for a child, and if he is when will he make that commitment to you? Will you be ok, raising a baby if he doesn't? Hun, please forgive me if I have upset you and let me assure you that worse case scenario, he breaks your heart and you have a baby - that baby will be the most perfect and right decision you ever made, no matter what. I raised my ds on my own and loved every minute of it and would not change a second of it.

Oh Anna, I hope you get back in the saddle soon hun ;) It is so frustrating when you want it and don't get it!

Mush, I've missed you too!!! Where abouts are you in the dud cycle hun, have you got much longer to wait? I've heard that you can be extra fertile after a loss, so here's hoping that you get your bfp right away!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Mush, I use regular soap to wash downstairs BUT I use a ph balanced (Summers Eve) during my period and keep summers eve wipes in my purse when I am feeling a bit icky. Don't worry not a pervy question!!! When I was a teen and young 20's I used summer eve everyday but I kept getting chronic UTI's I assumed was from the soap (here it was scented :shrug: thats why I was getting UTI's) I was told by my OBGYN to wash lightly around that area and to not get soap in the 'holes' (sorry if TMI) and rinse very thoroughly. Hope this helps! ;) And yes, jealousy does take a back seat when it's someone you truly care about and love! Fingers crossed for you mush! Not to be a weirdo, but from what I see on here (BnB) it seems alot of women get their bfp (again) immediately after a mc. Hope thats the case for you! :hugs:

Soph, your book sounds like it would be fantastic! When you write it, let me know where I can buy it! I hope I have a son to read it too!!! Your student sounds likemaybe he has matured alittle since then! :flower: I was a teacher's pet in school. Half nerdy half brat! :lol: Sooo what kind of NEW car are you thinking about buying? DH and I swore we would never buy a new car ever again (new used) because of the car payments. We always said that when we are going to have another child that we should start looking into a minivan or an SUV. I used to have a Dodge Durango when I had DD but at the time couldn't afford to large car payments and sold it to someone else; I did love the durango though! And I would love to hold your hand throughout first tri, second and third! :hugs:

LuckyD, your civil union and party sounds so sweet!!! I love your entrance to your wedding/civil union! That is so nice and caring of you to help your bestie out! You are a great friend! :flower: I am sad to hear af arrived for you but I am happy to hear you will be tthf this cycle minus the smep. Smep was too strict for me and something we could never follow. Are you using softcups or opk's this cycle? It would be so cool if this thread 'tthf' would be a 100% graduate thread this cycle for eveyone!!! 

Jaimie, Have a fun and fabulous time over the next few weeks!!! I'll miss you and your charm! I am totally addicted to this thread too! I also check it like 10 times a day! I mainly only use this thread I don't really post anywhere, not like I used to anyway! :shrug: Have fun with the aliens!!! 

Anna, we didn't last night either!!! We were both too tired!!! My sex drive is super high during the day, that I told him that maybe he can start coming home for lunch :winkwink: Maybe we can allure them tonight! :haha:

Honeybee,I hope everything is ok and gets nothing but sweeter for you! Have you talked to your boss already about the pay issue? Glad to hear your friends house is awesome! How is your little gardencoming along? Miss ya girlfriend! Hope you are well! :hugs:

Ejay, :hi: Have you found a pregnant horse avatar yet? :haha: How is Molly (thats her name right?)? What are you plans and strategies this cycle? Good Luck! :)

Moon, seriously, the girls are right! You do write colorfully and with very interesting stories! I'd look into that if I were you! My MIL always tells me the same thing, to write a book about mylife called 'confessions of a physcotic mother' about my mom! Lmao Sometimes, Moon, I am alittle confused about your DP. As a friend, love, I'd like to see you with a man with whom you love and adore, who share the same feelings as you (not saying your DP doesn't). Someone to hold you and take great concern in your life and well being.You seem like a lovely girl/woman and I would love to hear that you are happy and well! :hugs: 

Niamh, Morning/afternoon Lovey!!! How the heck are you today? Are you still spotting or hasit gone away? 

Jill and squirrel, morning/afternoon loves! :wave: Jill, I wouldn't worry about what you say offending anyone, especially if thats not your intention. I know I say things, but somehow I am the one who thinks it and then decides to just say it. I don't want to hurt anyone but sometimes you feel as if you are walking on eggshells or annoyed about something, when you know everyone else feels it too. I just say it to clear it up, not to be mean or hurtful (because I do LOVE you girls, I really do!!) just sometimes an honest voice is better than sugarcoating it or ignoring it. I think we all understand each other and if we say something politely hopefully we would understand andnot take it personally. :hugs:

If I missed anything I am sorry girls. I am off to yoga very soon!


----------



## tryforbaby2

soph77 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Moondance:flower:
> I know what you mean on the Internet I would lose my reason if I lost it, its like a great book I can not put down and fulfills all my questions, I wonder what your DP really wants from your relationship some time men hate to feel like they have to plan stuff they prefer for it to happen LOL so may be he likes to go with the flow, but may be with the fact you are trying for a baby you need to have a talk you do not need him to be all in for a baby, yet when you do get pregnant he gets cold feet and leave you to cope alone esp as he is not keen for you to meet his family or move in with him I know he has good reasons so not judging at all:hugs:, I just am a little worried you will have your heart broke by him, I do not think a baby would be the end of the world though for either of you depends if you believe you can cope either with a involved partner or on your own! sorry in advance if I have offended. good luck getting that computer course finished you will have options then. my DH was a welder and has spent the last year in college and now has got all her papers for computers in IT and fixing them he was always good at that any way and prob knew most of it already now he has the papers to prove it.
> 
> Moon, I have to say that I am more than a little worried that you might have your heart broken too. Please tell me to butt out if you like because you know better than anyone what your relationship is like. I just wonder if he isn't prepared or ready to to make a commitment to you, are you sure that he is 100% prepared for a child, and if he is when will he make that commitment to you? Will you be ok, raising a baby if he doesn't? Hun, please forgive me if I have upset you and let me assure you that worse case scenario, he breaks your heart and you have a baby - that baby will be the most perfect and right decision you ever made, no matter what. I raised my ds on my own and loved every minute of it and would not change a second of it.
> 
> Oh Anna, I hope you get back in the saddle soon hun ;) It is so frustrating when you want it and don't get it!
> 
> Mush, I've missed you too!!! Where abouts are you in the dud cycle hun, have you got much longer to wait? I've heard that you can be extra fertile after a loss, so here's hoping that you get your bfp right away!Click to expand...

Soph, you took the words right out of my mouth Re: Moon. Moon, honey, we love you and care about you and wouldn't want to upset you!!! :hugs:


----------



## mushmouth

I "think" I'm around CD 21 of a normally 31 day cycle... but my OPKs think I OV'd around CD 13/14 which is a few days early for me, so I hope it brings AF slightly early too... I just hope I fall back into a pattern quick and don't have to wait tooo long!

thanks for the detail Julia! hehe I will keep it in mind!

I have a good feeling for you this month soph! there must be something in the water over here at the mo! :hugs: hun


----------



## Moondance

DP is just .... awkward... thats all.
He doesn't like to be pushed into things... Once, awhile ago when I had a depressive moment, I was getting all paranoid and kept asking him what he feels for me, etc etc, he felt like he was being pushed into saying things he wasn't ready to say and all.
He does say that he loves me, but he doesn't actually use those words. I've been told that he wants me and only me, and he can't wait to be a dad.
It's just difficult with his family. His oldest child is only about 6 years younger than I am, how is it going to look to her, when dads girlfriend is so much younger than dad? Proverbial S**t will hit the fan. It doesn't help that I also feel awkward about meeting his kids. I don't want to meet them and have everything to go to pot because his kids disagree with us being together.
My ex, when I was with him, I thought it was this great wonderful thing that meant something when he let me meet his kids only about a month after being with him, but his son never got along with me (he's apparently like that with everyone), but hey, I ended up being dumped... so... clearly, its not something that means something.
All this week the "family" have been at his house, his daughter, two sons and the ex, who he is still friends with, they were all staying there as they had major plans in the city, but couldn't make day trips as they live so far away. But while the family were out on Monday, I was down there for the day. He is so loving and sweet, couldn't keep his hands off me. When I was with his pregnant mare, I had my hands on her tummy and was listening to her belly, so he came up to me, lifted my shirt, put his hands on his tummy and bent over and put his ear against my tummy saying "I can't wait for there to be our baby in there".
Whenever I get AF and I feel horrid for not conceiving, he is such a darling, he tells me that its no big deal. Once we almost broke up coz of my shenanigans being stupid and obsessive and stuff... when I went to see him, I was in tears thinking it was all over... All he said was "You insecure ol chook" and hugged me until my tears went away.

He is nothing like anyone I've ever been with, so loving and tender and gentle and giving. Keeps telling me he's going to take me to dinner for my birthday and I told him I don't want anything because he's already given me the two best presents on the planet, himself and my horse Reggie. He just blushes, its truly adorable.

Usually when we chat online, I always say to him xxxhugattackxxx and he turns around and says it back, the other night I say "xxxhugattacksxxx" and he responds with "xxxxxxhugattacks and kisses and kissesxxxx" which made me go D'awwww.
I mean, he might not be able to say the words, but it is there, I can see it.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Well Moon if that is what you are comfortable with and that suits you than I am happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Well Moon if that is what you are comfortable with and that suits you than I am happy for you! :hugs:

Me too :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Mush, I use regular soap to wash downstairs BUT I use a ph balanced (Summers Eve) during my period and keep summers eve wipes in my purse when I am feeling a bit icky. Don't worry not a pervy question!!! When I was a teen and young 20's I used summer eve everyday but I kept getting chronic UTI's I assumed was from the soap (here it was scented :shrug: thats why I was getting UTI's) I was told by my OBGYN to wash lightly around that area and to not get soap in the 'holes' (sorry if TMI) and rinse very thoroughly. Hope this helps! ;) And yes, jealousy does take a back seat when it's someone you truly care about and love! Fingers crossed for you mush! Not to be a weirdo, but from what I see on here (BnB) it seems alot of women get their bfp (again) immediately after a mc. Hope thats the case for you! :hugs:
> 
> Soph, your book sounds like it would be fantastic! When you write it, let me know where I can buy it! I hope I have a son to read it too!!! Your student sounds likemaybe he has matured alittle since then! :flower: I was a teacher's pet in school. Half nerdy half brat! :lol: Sooo what kind of NEW car are you thinking about buying? DH and I swore we would never buy a new car ever again (new used) because of the car payments. We always said that when we are going to have another child that we should start looking into a minivan or an SUV. I used to have a Dodge Durango when I had DD but at the time couldn't afford to large car payments and sold it to someone else; I did love the durango though! And I would love to hold your hand throughout first tri, second and third! :hugs:
> 
> LuckyD, your civil union and party sounds so sweet!!! I love your entrance to your wedding/civil union! That is so nice and caring of you to help your bestie out! You are a great friend! :flower: I am sad to hear af arrived for you but I am happy to hear you will be tthf this cycle minus the smep. Smep was too strict for me and something we could never follow. Are you using softcups or opk's this cycle? It would be so cool if this thread 'tthf' would be a 100% graduate thread this cycle for eveyone!!!
> 
> Jaimie, Have a fun and fabulous time over the next few weeks!!! I'll miss you and your charm! I am totally addicted to this thread too! I also check it like 10 times a day! I mainly only use this thread I don't really post anywhere, not like I used to anyway! :shrug: Have fun with the aliens!!!
> 
> Anna, we didn't last night either!!! We were both too tired!!! My sex drive is super high during the day, that I told him that maybe he can start coming home for lunch :winkwink: Maybe we can allure them tonight! :haha:
> 
> Honeybee,I hope everything is ok and gets nothing but sweeter for you! Have you talked to your boss already about the pay issue? Glad to hear your friends house is awesome! How is your little gardencoming along? Miss ya girlfriend! Hope you are well! :hugs:
> 
> Ejay, :hi: Have you found a pregnant horse avatar yet? :haha: How is Molly (thats her name right?)? What are you plans and strategies this cycle? Good Luck! :)
> 
> Moon, seriously, the girls are right! You do write colorfully and with very interesting stories! I'd look into that if I were you! My MIL always tells me the same thing, to write a book about mylife called 'confessions of a physcotic mother' about my mom! Lmao Sometimes, Moon, I am alittle confused about your DP. As a friend, love, I'd like to see you with a man with whom you love and adore, who share the same feelings as you (not saying your DP doesn't). Someone to hold you and take great concern in your life and well being.You seem like a lovely girl/woman and I would love to hear that you are happy and well! :hugs:
> 
> Niamh, Morning/afternoon Lovey!!! How the heck are you today? Are you still spotting or hasit gone away?
> 
> Jill and squirrel, morning/afternoon loves! :wave: Jill, I wouldn't worry about what you say offending anyone, especially if thats not your intention. I know I say things, but somehow I am the one who thinks it and then decides to just say it. I don't want to hurt anyone but sometimes you feel as if you are walking on eggshells or annoyed about something, when you know everyone else feels it too. I just say it to clear it up, not to be mean or hurtful (because I do LOVE you girls, I really do!!) just sometimes an honest voice is better than sugarcoating it or ignoring it. I think we all understand each other and if we say something politely hopefully we would understand andnot take it personally. :hugs:
> 
> If I missed anything I am sorry girls. I am off to yoga very soon!

glad im not the only one, and it looks like it might not happen tonight as well, because well Andy was in a funny mood this morning and i am well tired as its bloody hot and horrible here


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tryfor spotting has stoped now thankfully, :thumbup: 

ANNA and Tryfor hmmm I got's twitchy hips as well:winkwink: and DH aint putting out, poor lad is still in pain boo hoo :haha:

I was marjor stressed today so much to do ! My bestfriend text and can not make it over saturday for Adam comunion I told her I was disapointed she son has his finals for his foothball team fair enoungh I guess, he wont want to miss that but Im so annoey at my self I let her make me feel bad, Like I wasnt good enough for her by not letting her know she hurt me so thinking of emailing her what do you think !!! 

be back to finish some one is at the door


----------



## Annamumof2

hell i give up on him he posted somethign very horrible to me on facebook elier and i have had it, i want to end it he never makes me happy.

no wonder im not pregnant, he gives me so much bloody stress


----------



## tryforbaby2

Anna, I am going to try like hell to get some tonight but I am completely exhausted and don't think I'll make it up that late!!! Good Luck for :sex: for you tonight!

Niamh, is this the first time she has decided she couldn't make it to something you have for your children? I tend to take things personally but I have been trying to learn not to.
We all have our own lives. Your children are more important to you than someone else's right? She probably feels that way about her son too. His football is important to them as religion (communion right?)is important to you. Don't let yourself feel bad, trust me, there is no reason to be UNLESS she has a habit of doing that to you or otherson more than several occassions.
We have that happen too, I can't stand it. We will go to this one's birthday party and that one's wedding or that one's baby shower, but when our stuff finally comes around a select few whom you are always there for always have an excuse. Like it's ok for me to dish out money and gifts but not ok for you?! I hope I am reading your situation correctly and not just ranting on and on about my own personal BS! Lmao

Before you write her an email explain to me how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Anna, I wasn't going to say anything but I did see what he wrote. :hugs:
Argh, Men! :argh:


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Anna, I wasn't going to say anything but I did see what he wrote. :hugs:
> Argh, Men! :argh:

yeah its alright hun, and hes making me out like i'm a bad mother when im the one that looks after them and feeds them while hes at work 2pm till 10pm, and he is the one that said im aloud lay in's in the mornings and he will take them to school for me, so im like WTF??

so screw him i've had it now.


----------



## Tanikit

This has nothing to do with ttc or having fun, but my DH and I were hijacked tonight - men with guns broke in when we drove the car in and took it and all the stuff in it. They also stole my wedding and egagement rings which I am extremely upset about as I will never see them again. 

We've had the cops round. They may find the car again. We are not sure what is insured and what isn't so it'll be a long day tomorrow. What I was most grateful for was: 1) None of us was hurt physically and 2) My daughter was in the house with her aunt and cousin and so not in the car with us. 

We will probably get some trauma counselling but for now we have locked the house up as best we can and put the girls to bed. When I have my next child we may emigrate - we have been thinking about it for years, but do I really want two small children in a place like this?

Sorry I am not in a space to reply to everypone tonight - will try to catch up when I feel more settled.


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> This has nothing to do with ttc or having fun, but my DH and I were hijacked tonight - men with guns broke in when we drove the car in and took it and all the stuff in it. They also stole my wedding and egagement rings which I am extremely upset about as I will never see them again.
> 
> We've had the cops round. They may find the car again. We are not sure what is insured and what isn't so it'll be a long day tomorrow. What I was most grateful for was: 1) None of us was hurt physically and 2) My daughter was in the house with her aunt and cousin and so not in the car with us.
> 
> We will probably get some trauma counselling but for now we have locked the house up as best we can and put the girls to bed. When I have my next child we may emigrate - we have been thinking about it for years, but do I really want two small children in a place like this?
> 
> Sorry I am not in a space to reply to everypone tonight - will try to catch up when I feel more settled.

OMG hun, :hugs: i am sooooo sorry that happend to you, i hope you will be alright and your husband to, and i am glad that your daughter wasnt there to see it happen.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tanikit said:


> This has nothing to do with ttc or having fun, but my DH and I were hijacked tonight - men with guns broke in when we drove the car in and took it and all the stuff in it. They also stole my wedding and egagement rings which I am extremely upset about as I will never see them again.
> 
> We've had the cops round. They may find the car again. We are not sure what is insured and what isn't so it'll be a long day tomorrow. What I was most grateful for was: 1) None of us was hurt physically and 2) My daughter was in the house with her aunt and cousin and so not in the car with us.
> 
> We will probably get some trauma counselling but for now we have locked the house up as best we can and put the girls to bed. When I have my next child we may emigrate - we have been thinking about it for years, but do I really want two small children in a place like this?
> 
> Sorry I am not in a space to reply to everypone tonight - will try to catch up when I feel more settled.

:hugs: OMG! How horrible! I am absolutely and completely sorry you and your husband had to endure such evil and scary behavior! That must be tramatizing and I agree with seeing a therapist for that. I am so sorry honey, so so sorry. Thank Goodness your lovely little baby girl was not anywhere in sight for that nightmare! I hope the police can recover what is rightfully yours and maybe this will motivation (in a bad way, sorry) to start thinking and getting the hell out of that area! I am so sorry Tanikit. :hugs:


----------



## soph77

Tanikit said:


> This has nothing to do with ttc or having fun, but my DH and I were hijacked tonight - men with guns broke in when we drove the car in and took it and all the stuff in it. They also stole my wedding and egagement rings which I am extremely upset about as I will never see them again.
> 
> We've had the cops round. They may find the car again. We are not sure what is insured and what isn't so it'll be a long day tomorrow. What I was most grateful for was: 1) None of us was hurt physically and 2) My daughter was in the house with her aunt and cousin and so not in the car with us.
> 
> We will probably get some trauma counselling but for now we have locked the house up as best we can and put the girls to bed. When I have my next child we may emigrate - we have been thinking about it for years, but do I really want two small children in a place like this?
> 
> Sorry I am not in a space to reply to everypone tonight - will try to catch up when I feel more settled.

Oh my goodness, that is unbelievably crazy. You must have been terrified! I am so sorry you had to go through something as scary as this, but agree, thank goodness noone was hurt and your daughter was not there. I hope they find the shitbags that did it and throw away the key. And your rings, I would be heartbroken, I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Ejay

Tanikit - OMG I am so sorry you had to go through that, that is unbelievable xx


----------



## LuckyD

Tanikit said:


> This has nothing to do with ttc or having fun, but my DH and I were hijacked tonight - men with guns broke in when we drove the car in and took it and all the stuff in it. They also stole my wedding and egagement rings which I am extremely upset about as I will never see them again.
> 
> We've had the cops round. They may find the car again. We are not sure what is insured and what isn't so it'll be a long day tomorrow. What I was most grateful for was: 1) None of us was hurt physically and 2) My daughter was in the house with her aunt and cousin and so not in the car with us.
> 
> We will probably get some trauma counselling but for now we have locked the house up as best we can and put the girls to bed. When I have my next child we may emigrate - we have been thinking about it for years, but do I really want two small children in a place like this?
> 
> Sorry I am not in a space to reply to everypone tonight - will try to catch up when I feel more settled.

Oh my god! I am literally in shock after reading this - Tanikit I am so sorry! What an unbelievably scary and horrible thing to happen. I am so grateful that you are not physically hurt and that your daughter was not there. I can't believe that happened to you. I am glad that you are looking into trauma counselling, but man - just so sorry that it happened. Sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs: hope you manage to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Moondance

Annamumof2 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Anna, I wasn't going to say anything but I did see what he wrote. :hugs:
> Argh, Men! :argh:
> 
> yeah its alright hun, and hes making me out like i'm a bad mother when im the one that looks after them and feeds them while hes at work 2pm till 10pm, and he is the one that said im aloud lay in's in the mornings and he will take them to school for me, so im like WTF??
> 
> so screw him i've had it now.Click to expand...

I didn't see it, but I imagine it must have been pretty bad for you to want to split up with him, and then to change your facebook info to being single... 
Is there no way it can be sorted out? Talk to him about it?



Tanikit said:


> This has nothing to do with ttc or having fun, but my DH and I were hijacked tonight - men with guns broke in when we drove the car in and took it and all the stuff in it. They also stole my wedding and egagement rings which I am extremely upset about as I will never see them again.
> 
> We've had the cops round. They may find the car again. We are not sure what is insured and what isn't so it'll be a long day tomorrow. What I was most grateful for was: 1) None of us was hurt physically and 2) My daughter was in the house with her aunt and cousin and so not in the car with us.
> 
> We will probably get some trauma counselling but for now we have locked the house up as best we can and put the girls to bed. When I have my next child we may emigrate - we have been thinking about it for years, but do I really want two small children in a place like this?
> 
> Sorry I am not in a space to reply to everypone tonight - will try to catch up when I feel more settled.

Holy S**T Tanikit!!!! Thank Christ you're both okay physically and that nobody was injured, and omg, can you imagine if your daughter was there? That's the kind of thing that can mess a little one up for life.
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug: for you babe. 
OMG.... but look at it this way, if it does motivate you to move away from such a horrible place where such things happen, then I recommend doing it. It definitely does not sound like a place one wants to raise a family! :(




I had a widdle bit of a temp rise this morning. But I personally think its too late to make a difference. DH has 45 year old spermies, somehow I don't think they're going to last 4 or more days in the search for my eggu. 
But we shall see. Stupid late ovulation. BOO!!! :nope:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mushmouth said:


> I've been meaning to ask this for a while, but didn't want to sound dense or pervy... but do you girls use normal soap to wash downstairs? I've been using a PH balanced wash from avon, and thats got to be a good thing surely? just a thought...

Just regular soap, just on the outside. Like some others have said, I was told not to go all wild and crazy down there and certainly don't clean 'inside' anything.... I also use summer's eve wipes after :sex: just because....



mushmouth said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Hey mushmouth, after all the questions we ask on here I don't think there are many things that could be too 'pervy'....:haha:
> I just use normal soap, but I don't interfere too much if you know what I mean...we are built to be self-cleaning so you don't want to mess with that too much!
> It makes me laugh what I find myself talking about on BnB...honestly, y'all know more gory details about me than anyone else in my life!
> 
> 
> haha its so true - some of the things I say on here, I don't think I could actually get the words passed my lips with anyone else!Click to expand...

I know, there have been a couple times where I've almost started talking to people like I talk to you ladies on BnB, and go WHOAAA there!!! Not something I want to share! :rofl: Also, I hate when I think of things in BnB terms and have a hard time explaining to OH what I want to say! 

Again, I think this is a sign I am addicted! :coffee:




Tanikit said:


> This has nothing to do with ttc or having fun, but my DH and I were hijacked tonight - men with guns broke in when we drove the car in and took it and all the stuff in it. They also stole my wedding and egagement rings which I am extremely upset about as I will never see them again.
> 
> We've had the cops round. They may find the car again. We are not sure what is insured and what isn't so it'll be a long day tomorrow. What I was most grateful for was: 1) None of us was hurt physically and 2) My daughter was in the house with her aunt and cousin and so not in the car with us.
> 
> We will probably get some trauma counselling but for now we have locked the house up as best we can and put the girls to bed. When I have my next child we may emigrate - we have been thinking about it for years, but do I really want two small children in a place like this?
> 
> Sorry I am not in a space to reply to everypone tonight - will try to catch up when I feel more settled.

Holy crap, Tanikit! Thank goodness no one was hurt. Material things can be replaced, but I definitely understand the sentimental value of your rings. I would be devastated. I also agree talking to a counselor sounds like a very good idea. :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Squirrel, I think we all are a teeny weeny bit addicted! Lmao

Tanikit, I am thinking of you. :flower:

Moon, hey 45 year old spermies can still have some mojo! Have you ever concidered 30 year old spermies?


----------



## Annamumof2

Moondance said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Anna, I wasn't going to say anything but I did see what he wrote. :hugs:
> Argh, Men! :argh:
> 
> yeah its alright hun, and hes making me out like i'm a bad mother when im the one that looks after them and feeds them while hes at work 2pm till 10pm, and he is the one that said im aloud lay in's in the mornings and he will take them to school for me, so im like WTF??
> 
> so screw him i've had it now.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see it, but I imagine it must have been pretty bad for you to want to split up with him, and then to change your facebook info to being single...
> Is there no way it can be sorted out? Talk to him about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with ttc or having fun, but my DH and I were hijacked tonight - men with guns broke in when we drove the car in and took it and all the stuff in it. They also stole my wedding and egagement rings which I am extremely upset about as I will never see them again.
> 
> We've had the cops round. They may find the car again. We are not sure what is insured and what isn't so it'll be a long day tomorrow. What I was most grateful for was: 1) None of us was hurt physically and 2) My daughter was in the house with her aunt and cousin and so not in the car with us.
> 
> We will probably get some trauma counselling but for now we have locked the house up as best we can and put the girls to bed. When I have my next child we may emigrate - we have been thinking about it for years, but do I really want two small children in a place like this?
> 
> Sorry I am not in a space to reply to everypone tonight - will try to catch up when I feel more settled.Click to expand...
> 
> Holy S**T Tanikit!!!! Thank Christ you're both okay physically and that nobody was injured, and omg, can you imagine if your daughter was there? That's the kind of thing that can mess a little one up for life.
> :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug: for you babe.
> OMG.... but look at it this way, if it does motivate you to move away from such a horrible place where such things happen, then I recommend doing it. It definitely does not sound like a place one wants to raise a family! :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a widdle bit of a temp rise this morning. But I personally think its too late to make a difference. DH has 45 year old spermies, somehow I don't think they're going to last 4 or more days in the search for my eggu.
> But we shall see. Stupid late ovulation. BOO!!! :nope:Click to expand...

sense he got home hes been quiet but nice to me, and i dont think he has took notice on facebook tonight, if he has then he hasnt said a word to me


----------



## MyTurnYet

Tanikit said:


> This has nothing to do with ttc or having fun, but my DH and I were hijacked tonight - men with guns broke in when we drove the car in and took it and all the stuff in it. They also stole my wedding and egagement rings which I am extremely upset about as I will never see them again.
> 
> We've had the cops round. They may find the car again. We are not sure what is insured and what isn't so it'll be a long day tomorrow. What I was most grateful for was: 1) None of us was hurt physically and 2) My daughter was in the house with her aunt and cousin and so not in the car with us.
> 
> We will probably get some trauma counselling but for now we have locked the house up as best we can and put the girls to bed. When I have my next child we may emigrate - we have been thinking about it for years, but do I really want two small children in a place like this?
> 
> Sorry I am not in a space to reply to everypone tonight - will try to catch up when I feel more settled.

Oh my gosh! Couldn't sleep so thought I'd come hang around BnB for a bit and saw this...Tanikit, I'm so sorry this happened to you! Like the others said, I'm very glad to hear that you weren't physically hurt, but I can't even imagine how traumatic that must've been. I'm so, so sorry! Again, thank God you weren't hurt. You must have someone watching over you, I believe.


----------



## Tanikit

Thanks for all the wishes everyone. We are all a little exhausted this morning as we battled to sleep. I did get some sleep eventually and so feel a bit better today. There is a lot that we need to do today - I feel a bit annoyed because I have been trying to sort my sugar levels out and the readings were all stored on my sugar machine which also disappeared last night. I know its stupid things we think of now. DD had to ask to go to bed last night because we kept the kids up with us for a long time.

In some ways I am glad I know I am not pregnant this cycle else I would be worrying what had happened to the embryo now.

Hope everyone else is ok - who is next to test?
Will have to try to do something fun today so I can type something good on here next. What is everyone doing for the weekend?


----------



## Moondance

tryforbaby2 said:


> Moon, hey 45 year old spermies can still have some mojo! Have you ever concidered 30 year old spermies?

As in, me be with a 30 year old because I'm 28, soon to be 29, so I should date someone more my own age?
Ummmm, nope.

:)

It might sound weird, but I like older guys. Maybe it has something to do with some twisted mental left overs from what happened to me as a kid, but I don't know. 
Plus, where I live... every guy between 18 and 40 is friends with my brother, so they won't touch me because of it!!! I've had guys interested in me, but because they're friends with my brother, they stay away, coz they don't want to like, break my heart and have my brother beat the hell out of them, hhahahahaha. Plus, whether its coz I'm a bit of a fatty, no guys my own age are interested in me. They're too busy being all appearance oriented and dating these tiny little girls who are SO mean...
Sorry, that sounded offensive, but I know these girls, and they think coz they're so thin and hot, they can treat people like crud. I like to sass them. Mwahahaha.

I'm in a relatively good mood today, despite having been to school. Makin friends with this gal in class, Gilda (who likes to be called Jill, so I call her Jillybean, lol). We were just being smart aleccy, sassy bom chica wow wow girls all day, ROFL.


----------



## Moondance

Mine nipples are hurting like CRAP thinks to my dang sweety man. He LOVES boobs, thinks they're awesome for the suckle fests...
He went just a tad too hardcore on Monday when I was there, nipples have been sore ever since, but are actually worse now! BAH!


----------



## mushmouth

Tanikit - Oh gosh - I'm so sorry you had to go through that! I'm glad you're all physically ok and you LO Wasn't there :hugs: its awful

SquirellGirl - BnB is bad for your brain - not only is it waaaaaay TMI for real life, but a whole different language too! lol


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tanikit, :hugs: I am still thinking of you, and I hope you and your family can get through this without a scratch. Don't worry about trying to find something 'fun' to write, we are sisters in here and we go through it all together. But it may be a good idea to try and have some fun (despite what happened I know,I am sorry) to help you and your husband cope with it a little better. Who knows, maybe it'll spark some romance for you and DH since you came to a near lethal situation together. All that romance may bring you a surprise for next cycle. :hugs:

Moon, I see I see!!! Hey if thats your preference than go for it! ;)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> hell i give up on him he posted somethign very horrible to me on facebook elier and i have had it, i want to end it he never makes me happy.
> 
> no wonder im not pregnant, he gives me so much bloody stress

Wow Anna sorry to hear that, sit him down and have it out with him! 



tryforbaby2 said:


> Anna, I am going to try like hell to get some tonight but I am completely exhausted and don't think I'll make it up that late!!! Good Luck for :sex: for you tonight!
> 
> Niamh, is this the first time she has decided she couldn't make it to something you have for your children? I tend to take things personally but I have been trying to learn not to.
> We all have our own lives. Your children are more important to you than someone else's right? She probably feels that way about her son too. His football is important to them as religion (communion right?)is important to you. Don't let yourself feel bad, trust me, there is no reason to be UNLESS she has a habit of doing that to you or otherson more than several occassions.
> We have that happen too, I can't stand it. We will go to this one's birthday party and that one's wedding or that one's baby shower, but when our stuff finally comes around a select few whom you are always there for always have an excuse. Like it's ok for me to dish out money and gifts but not ok for you?! I hope I am reading your situation correctly and not just ranting on and on about my own personal BS! Lmao
> 
> Before you write her an email explain to me how you feel. :hugs:

his

Tryfor thanks hun, you will be happy to know I did not send an email while I was feeling a bit upset I left it, on a good note I rang her this morning and we had a great chat and she explained her self better and so did I so Im so glad I did not jump the gun and cause an argument. I feel so much better now and I understand when she can not make it down and you know your right this is a big deal for her DS and he has his day all planned and if it was my Son I be the same, she is sorry she cant get down and normally she is very supportive I was just overly sensitive because of the last time she was down. :flower:



Tanikit said:


> This has nothing to do with ttc or having fun, but my DH and I were hijacked tonight - men with guns broke in when we drove the car in and took it and all the stuff in it. They also stole my wedding and egagement rings which I am extremely upset about as I will never see them again.
> 
> We've had the cops round. They may find the car again. We are not sure what is insured and what isn't so it'll be a long day tomorrow. What I was most grateful for was: 1) None of us was hurt physically and 2) My daughter was in the house with her aunt and cousin and so not in the car with us.
> 
> We will probably get some trauma counselling but for now we have locked the house up as best we can and put the girls to bed. When I have my next child we may emigrate - we have been thinking about it for years, but do I really want two small children in a place like this?
> 
> Sorry I am not in a space to reply to everypone tonight - will try to catch up when I feel more settled.

Oh No Tanikit Im so glad you are ok that is awful hun, do get some tramua counselling to help you deal with that you poor thing. so shocked to hear this were do you live :hugs:



mushmouth said:


> I "think" I'm around CD 21 of a normally 31 day cycle... but my OPKs think I OV'd around CD 13/14 which is a few days early for me, so I hope it brings AF slightly early too... I just hope I fall back into a pattern quick and don't have to wait tooo long!
> 
> thanks for the detail Julia! hehe I will keep it in mind!
> 
> I have a good feeling for you this month soph! there must be something in the water over here at the mo! :hugs: hun

I ov early after my mc and concieved again, hope if you do not get a BFP this cycle you will next one :hugs:



mushmouth said:


> Tanikit - Oh gosh - I'm so sorry you had to go through that! I'm glad you're all physically ok and you LO Wasn't there :hugs: its awful
> 
> SquirellGirl - BnB is bad for your brain - not only is it waaaaaay TMI for real life, but a whole different language too! lol

So true LOL 


LuckyD how are you doing hun :hugs:

I feel like I have missed loads, My inlaws were round last night, I got delayed at the school as well I will be back later to catch up on you all HUGS :hugs:

PS sorry for typos!


----------



## mushmouth

CelticNiamh said:


> I ov early after my mc and concieved again, hope if you do not get a BFP this cycle you will next one :hugs:

:flower: thanks hon :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Niamh, Thank Goodness! I am glad you and your bestie had a nice chat and sorted your differences. Again, Thank Goodness! I don't know what I would do if I lost my best friend!

:hugs:


----------



## LuckyD

Hey everyone,

Still been thinking about you Tanikit - hope you are doing ok xx 

Sorry I haven't had time to catch up with everyone either! Been cooking all day, then family for dinner and then we have family and friends up here all weekend so it's going to be busy (but good). Will have to have a proper catch up after the weekend!

Niamh - so glad to hear that you had a good chat with your friend and are feeling better now. I am doing pretty good thanks love xx

So sorry to be so rushed everyone! Hope you are all doing well xxx take care and promise I will catch up properly soon


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Niamh, Thank Goodness! I am glad you and your bestie had a nice chat and sorted your differences. Again, Thank Goodness! I don't know what I would do if I lost my best friend!
> 
> :hugs:

Yea I feel so much better, she was so sorry for upsetting me so its all good as well, I think I may have been a bit to sensitive as I am an over thinker and worrier and she is very out spoken and says what she think's which I have always loved about her. better to talk and get it sorted eh :flower:


LuckyD said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Still been thinking about you Tanikit - hope you are doing ok xx
> 
> Sorry I haven't had time to catch up with everyone either! Been cooking all day, then family for dinner and then we have family and friends up here all weekend so it's going to be busy (but good). Will have to have a proper catch up after the weekend!
> 
> Niamh - so glad to hear that you had a good chat with your friend and are feeling better now. I am doing pretty good thanks love xx
> 
> So sorry to be so rushed everyone! Hope you are all doing well xxx take care and promise I will catch up properly soon

yep its great feel so much better, glad to hear you feeling good, Im having roasted pumpkin to night. you know today I miss Australia which is strange for me as I was so homesick there. but the weather is hot so hot and humid like it was when I was on the sunshine coast you know the heat that hits you when you come out of a shop you can smell it in the air. my DH said the same. 

wow you know every time I have sat down to reply on BnB some one has knocked at the door, rang or I am in a rush out the door, I am looking forward to relaxing next week when all the madness is over :happydance:


:hugs: hugs to every one :hugs:


----------



## MyTurnYet

*All *- 

Thanks for the encouragement to be honest and not worry too much about posts. I tend to be the peacemaker in my fam, so am hypersentive about offending people. Always worried about making someone else upset or uncomfortable and will sometimes suffer myself to avoid it. Basically, try to make everyone else happy. Sometimes it's a good trait, but sometimes it's not. Learning to speak up a bit more.

I'm so loving the talk of writing and publishing! I'm getting my masters in English and am a total bookworm. I write, too, but for now it's mostly my thesis. :wacko: Have some time off from school while I'm waiting for my thesis proposal to get approved, so am getting my hands on any light, fun reading I can at the moment. Right now, I'm focused on chick-lit (currently reading Baby Proof by Emily Giffin) until I go back to my Edith Wharton thesis stuff. :winkwink:

*Soph* - I would LOVE to read some of your short stories. Is there somewhere I can read online, or would you be willing to send to me? I can give you my e-mail address in a PM. Only if you want, to, of course, but was v. excited when I saw that. Will definitely pick up your book once you write it, too!

*Moon* - I would follow Soph's advice. I've been reading a lot about self-publishing and print-on-demand books lately, as well. I suppose it's best to try for an agent/publishing house first, but w/ the economy the way it is publishing houses are picking up less and less authors since they are losing money, so some writers are turning to self-publishing. At least, that's what I've read. A few have made the New York Times Bestseller list. 

Now that I know there are so many writers in here, and that my secret is out that I'm an English MA, I'm going to be all self-conscious of my typing. :haha: I tend to be lazy, so don't spend as much time paying attention to grammar in my posts. 



mushmouth said:


> SquirellGirl - BnB is bad for your brain - not only is it waaaaaay TMI for real life, but a whole different language too! lol

Couldn't agree with this more!:thumbup: You know what, though? I noticed I've been being slightly more open w/ girlfriends about TTC since posting on here all the time. It's kind of a good thing because I can get my feelings out. Aside from one very rude comment that I posted on the 30-something page. I won't repeat here, but she wasn't a good friend, anyway.



Moondance said:


> I'm in a relatively good mood today, despite having been to school. Makin friends with this gal in class, Gilda (who likes to be called Jill, so I call her Jillybean, lol). We were just being smart aleccy, sassy bom chica wow wow girls all day, ROFL.

I'm called Jillybean, too. :flower: Also, JillyWilly, JillBeana, JillyWillyWonkaBeanie, Jill-o, Jill-o-willo-meano (that one is hard to explain), Jill the Pill (growing up, by my sister). Why is it that everyone else's nicknames get shorter, but mine get longer?



Tanikit said:


> Thanks for all the wishes everyone. We are all a little exhausted this morning as we battled to sleep. I did get some sleep eventually and so feel a bit better today. There is a lot that we need to do today - I feel a bit annoyed because I have been trying to sort my sugar levels out and the readings were all stored on my sugar machine which also disappeared last night. I know its stupid things we think of now. DD had to ask to go to bed last night because we kept the kids up with us for a long time.
> 
> In some ways I am glad I know I am not pregnant this cycle else I would be worrying what had happened to the embryo now.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok - who is next to test?
> Will have to try to do something fun today so I can type something good on here next. What is everyone doing for the weekend?

*
Tanikit*, like Julia said, I'm still thinking of you. :hugs:

*All* I have a confession to make. I cried this morning. :cry: Started getting cramps last night and then AF came on full force, and just couldn't help it. Feeling slightly hopeless, but started to research fertility specialists and made an appoint. w/ my OB for June 16th.


----------



## Tanikit

Celtic glad you could have that chat with your friend. Enjoy all the visitors and get some rest afterwards.

Today has been very hard. We are battling to get things sorted out - there is so much admin and red tape to getting cards back here - its easier for the criminals than for the victims. We are also all exhausted so the kids are playing up and I have a short fuse. I just want to be left alone and sleep. Celtic we live in South Africa - hijackings are fairly common - so common they do not make the newspapers, but we all know people who have been killed in hijackings cause sometimes they are trigger happy, so it is very very scary when it happens. The people who hijacked us had stolen a car with an immobiliser that had stopped at our neighbours and they were just looking for a get away car so were luckily in a big hurry - they forgot to search me properly so at least we still have a cellphone. I am angry about it now though and still rather scared everytime we stop to let the car into the house. 

Lucky enjoy having the family round and enjoy the weekend.

We may go and spend the night with the inlaws tomorrow - while its good to get away I also need some space though, so not entirely sure its the right idea.

Its nice to hear there are so many writers in here - Soph would also love to read your stories if you wouldn't mind. I spent some time doing nanowrimo a few years back but that is as far as my writing has gone - I get too impatient to edit.

MyTurnyet - sorry AF arrived. Hope you can get a helpful OB and get a BFP soon.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Lucky, I'm trying to find your post about your wedding party and the picture of you riding in on the segway. I thought that was so awesome!!! Sounds like the funnest day, ever...I kind of wish I was there. :haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Tanikit, that sounds so scary. :cry: I will continue to think of and pray for you. I'm sorry.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jill, I am glad to hear you made an appointment. It's so hard to wait, even though we know the statistics. Sometimes I think BnB makes the journey more difficult because then you have to see complete strangers get their bfp's, see them have MC's, fall into the poas addiction, different views and opinions, etc etc....I know there were times I thought about stopping BnB so it wouldn't drive me crazy! 
Maybe once you see someone and get some advice/assistance you may feel better knowing that there may be a way of actually doing it soon! I am happy for you, keep me posted on your appointment! Good Luck!
Oh and I am so sorry the witch arrived for you, what are you planning on trying this cycle?

Niamh, you are a busy gal aren't you! Thats how I was all weekend last weekend!

LuckyD, you also are a very busy gal this weekend. Don't worry about us, have a blast this weekend and we will be here when you return!

Hmmm.....if almost everyone is taking a fun weekend break this weekend maybe I should go out and have fun too! :shrug:

Hi everyone! How is your days going?


----------



## MyTurnYet

LuckyD said:


> Oh no, sorry for being confusing - we didn't go out and get hitched that day! We had our Civil Union a year later. We were living in Australia at the time, and they don't do Civil Unions, so came back to NZ for it. It was awesome! Such a good weekend. We had about 65 friends and family, lots of them stayed up the coast with us for the weekend. We had a celebrant, but totally made up our own ceremony and vows. We had a friend MC it, then a whole pile of talented musician friends form a band for the day, to play a few songs that we wanted. Oh, and we came in on segways - my Dad has a whole pile of them, it was hilarious. Then had an awesome meal and speeches and crazy dance floor action til 5 in the morning. It was so much fun.
> 
> Have an awesome, awesome time on the road! We went through Roswell on our trip - went to the UFO museum there - pretty funny. Drive safe and keep in touch when you can!
> 
> Oh, and AF is definitely here! But am fine xx
> 
> Here is a photo of me and my OH arriving at our Civil Union on segways...

Finally found it!! That took forever. Can you possibly make this pic your avatar? It makes me smile. :flower: I do like the bike avatar, too, though. Come to think of it, your avatar always features some kind of outdoor experience and transportation. :haha: Always looks like you're really living the TTHF life! I love it.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Thanks so much, Julia. :hugs: Truth be told, you're the one who inspired me to finally make the call. After reading your posts about it, I promised myself I would do it if not successful this cycle. But then, you wound up not even needing to go! :haha:

Edited: Go for additional appointments/procedures I meant to say.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good, I hope my wonderful luck of a bfp before my initial treatment is good luck for you all and inspiration. I also noticed the flock of bump belly avatars, which I also hope is luck for you all!!!
Truth be told Jill,I was referred to an RE in January but was too scared to make the call/move. I waitied until March/April to call and get an appointment. Luckily it only cost me $375 for my exam and no more! I am thankful I don't have to go through that huge out of pocket expense!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh yeah, last cycle I kind of pulled out all the stops, so guess this cycle I'll do the same...Maca, FertilityBlend/Fertilitea, soft cups, SMEP (modified version), pre-seed...

One thing I am doing additionally now is temping. I tried in the past and kind of gave up on it after one day, but I finally got on FertilityFriend last week, and am trying the whole temping thing. Figured it can't hurt and will give me more info to take to the dr. when I go.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thats true about the FF and temping you will definitely have some more info and be able to narrow down your ovulation better! I also tried for one day and gave up. I didn't want the rejeciton of seeing my temp drop before af and I coudn't make myself remember to take it every morning either!
Hmmm...have you tried digi opk's?


----------



## mushmouth

MyTurnYet said:


> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> SquirellGirl - BnB is bad for your brain - not only is it waaaaaay TMI for real life, but a whole different language too! lol
> 
> Couldn't agree with this more!:thumbup: You know what, though? I noticed I've been being slightly more open w/ girlfriends about TTC since posting on here all the time. It's kind of a good thing because I can get my feelings out. Aside from one very rude comment that I posted on the 30-something page. I won't repeat here, but she wasn't a good friend, anyway.Click to expand...

hahah having said that, I am now able to talk to my bestest about much more intimate things, but still... not as far as we go in here :haha:

I'm actually feeling a bit torn about my first AF, part of me wants it here so I can move on, the other part of me is terrified it'll be a nasty reminder that its not happening - so I'm sure I'll shed a tear or three too. I'm sorry AF got you MyTurn :hugs:


----------



## MyTurnYet

I'm waiting for someone to write a book about our TTHF group, so I can read it. :haha:


----------



## mushmouth

oooh I started temping last week, and have no idea what any of it means so it should be fun! I use IC OPKs and they seem to work for me....


----------



## MyTurnYet

Haha, me too Mush on having no idea what it all means. :haha: 

I'm using the CBFM, but backing it up w/ IC OPKs. I haven't tried a digi OPK. Maybe I should get a smiley-face one, just for kicks.


----------



## MyTurnYet

mushmouth said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> SquirellGirl - BnB is bad for your brain - not only is it waaaaaay TMI for real life, but a whole different language too! lol
> 
> Couldn't agree with this more!:thumbup: You know what, though? I noticed I've been being slightly more open w/ girlfriends about TTC since posting on here all the time. It's kind of a good thing because I can get my feelings out. Aside from one very rude comment that I posted on the 30-something page. I won't repeat here, but she wasn't a good friend, anyway.Click to expand...
> 
> hahah having said that, I am now able to talk to my bestest about much more intimate things, but still... not as far as we go in here :haha:
> 
> I'm actually feeling a bit torn about my first AF, part of me wants it here so I can move on, the other part of me is terrified it'll be a nasty reminder that its not happening - so I'm sure I'll shed a tear or three too. I'm sorry AF got you MyTurn :hugs:Click to expand...

Same here...I've had to stop myself short a couple of times. Like on soft cups. SOOO not ready to divulge that to the general public. I don't even tell anyone but DH I'm on here. I like that I can say whatever crazy/ gross thing I want and not worry about being judged, or all of my friends and family talking about it. :rofl:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Mushmouth we're all here for you and your AF. :hugs: I can imagine it must be quite hard.


----------



## mushmouth

MyTurnYet said:


> Mushmouth we're all here for you and your AF. :hugs: I can imagine it must be quite hard.

awww thank you :flower: - you made me quite teary then! :hugs:

HUbby Knows I use a site, but not HOW much, or the things we'd say - I think he'd die of embarresment :blush:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, forgot I had some questions from earlier posts, and then really must pull myself away from BnB and get back to work (wish me luck)!:haha:

1. What is a "bogey"?
2. What is a "misgog"?


----------



## mushmouth

bogey = snot, the green stuff in your nose...

misgog - if I wrote that - its more than likely a typo! haha


good luck doing ANY work! :D


----------



## CelticNiamh

MyTurnyet, Oh no I have the worst grammar ever, my sister is always on to me, which I had to work on during this last year as I was a member of a parents group called PACUB Parents against child unfriendly budget. we campaigned for a fairer budget protecting children. I had to write letters upon letters and talk on radio and television. the rest of the girls now want me to be one of the main spoke person and are behind me if I want to go for apolitical career as an independent TD (mp). There is my claim to fame here our facebook page, if any one wants to have a look https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=71435831609
I'm so sorry AF arrived and well done for making that appointment, its a step in the right direction and who know you may only get to the fist step :hugs:

Tanikit, I have heard that about South Africa, I had a friend in Australia who moved from there. One of my friends lives with a man from Angola the stories he tells are very scary. he has some major problems from what he went through. were would you emigrate to if you decide to. I also hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

mushmouth I agree we will be here for you through the good and bad, I hope its all good :hugs:


Girls I was wondering if you would be up for it, I saw on the MACA thread we posted pictures of us and our DP and may be we could do it here. it was so nice to put faces to names I know we have seen some already.

what do you think! :flower:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

tryforbaby2 said:


> Hmmm.....if almost everyone is taking a fun weekend break this weekend maybe I should go out and have fun too! :shrug:

I'll be working all day tomorrow, so go out and have fun for me!!!!! :thumbup:



Apparently I'm not a great multi-post quoter.... Thought I'd selected more posts to respond to!

GRRRRR to the stupid witch, Jill. 


Does anyone watch Grey's Anatomy? The season finale was last night. I had to leave the room and bawl for a bit there because of what happened to Meredith....... But I don't want to ruin it for anyone either if they have it DVR'd.....


----------



## Ejay

*Ejay*, never get to interact with you too much, but feel like I do because I always read your posts. :haha: :hi: to you, too!

:wave: hiya Myturn, I guess the time difference means we are a bit like ships that pass in the night. Sorry AF got you this month:hugs:





tryforbaby2 said:


> Ejay, :hi: Have you found a pregnant horse avatar yet? :haha: How is Molly (thats her name right?)? What are you plans and strategies this cycle? Good Luck! :)

I haven't managed to find a picture of a pregnant horse that I like yet, Molly is doing good, hopefully I will be able to bring her home next week, she is due back in season next week as well so if she doesn't come into season then she may be in foal, will have to wait and see.

Mushmouth and Myturn, I have started temping for the first time this month, the link to my chart is below. I have no idea what it all means, this morning I took my temp 4 times as I just couldn't believe it went up and down so much.

Niamh - OH and me are in my avatar, it's a bit small but thats us


----------



## mushmouth

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cd60f 

That's my chart... It's just numbers on a page to me! Lol 

Fingers crossed we figure it out soon ejay!


----------



## mushmouth

Naimh - thanks hon xxxx

I'm up for showing our faces... When I'm on a pc lol


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> Yea I feel so much better, she was so sorry for upsetting me so its all good as well, I think I may have been a bit to sensitive as I am an over thinker and worrier and she is very out spoken and says what she think's which I have always loved about her. better to talk and get it sorted eh :flower:

Yay, am so pleased for you! I am totally an over thinker as well, I tend to go over and over things in my head sometimes and then when I actually talk about it to the person it turns out to be not nearly as big a deal as I am making it! I like to think that being sensitive is a good trait though :winkwink:



MyTurnYet said:


> I'm so loving the talk of writing and publishing! I'm getting my masters in English and am a total bookworm. I write, too, but for now it's mostly my thesis. :wacko: Have some time off from school while I'm waiting for my thesis proposal to get approved, so am getting my hands on any light, fun reading I can at the moment. Right now, I'm focused on chick-lit (currently reading Baby Proof by Emily Giffin) until I go back to my Edith Wharton thesis stuff. :winkwink:
> 
> Now that I know there are so many writers in here, and that my secret is out that I'm an English MA, I'm going to be all self-conscious of my typing. :haha: I tend to be lazy, so don't spend as much time paying attention to grammar in my posts.
> 
> I have a confession to make. I cried this morning. :cry: Started getting cramps last night and then AF came on full force, and just couldn't help it. Feeling slightly hopeless, but started to research fertility specialists and made an appoint. w/ my OB for June 16th.

Oh, so sorry Jill! Grrrrrrrrr to AF! Hope you are doing ok love. That is awesome that you have made an appointment - good work. Big hugs to you :hugs::hugs:

I also have an English degree - it was my first degree so it was a while ago - but it was always my favourite subject and love to read and write. My Mum is a playwright, but I never got my act together to follow through with any writing. Last year my and my OH did a road trip across the States and I wrote a blog about it, which was so much fun. So I am trying to get back into writing things for myself. But yeah, I never pay attention to how I write on BnB either!



Tanikit said:


> Today has been very hard. We are battling to get things sorted out - there is so much admin and red tape to getting cards back here - its easier for the criminals than for the victims. We are also all exhausted so the kids are playing up and I have a short fuse. I just want to be left alone and sleep. Celtic we live in South Africa - hijackings are fairly common - so common they do not make the newspapers, but we all know people who have been killed in hijackings cause sometimes they are trigger happy, so it is very very scary when it happens. The people who hijacked us had stolen a car with an immobiliser that had stopped at our neighbours and they were just looking for a get away car so were luckily in a big hurry - they forgot to search me properly so at least we still have a cellphone. I am angry about it now though and still rather scared everytime we stop to let the car into the house.
> 
> We may go and spend the night with the inlaws tomorrow - while its good to get away I also need some space though, so not entirely sure its the right idea.

Wow, again I am so sorry Tanikit. I have a friend that lived in South Africa who spoke about this type of thing happening as well, it just sounds so scary. I hope that you can get some rest - being exhausted makes everything even harder I can imagine. We are all thinking of you xx



MyTurnYet said:


> Lucky, I'm trying to find your post about your wedding party and the picture of you riding in on the segway. I thought that was so awesome!!! Sounds like the funnest day, ever...I kind of wish I was there. :haha:

Aw, I wish you were there too! It was awesome fun, you guys would have been good to party with I think :winkwink:



tryforbaby2 said:


> Hmmm.....if almost everyone is taking a fun weekend break this weekend maybe I should go out and have fun too! :shrug:
> 
> Hi everyone! How is your days going?

Yep, you should have some fun too Julia! You have things to celebrate! Have you told your DD about the baby sister/brother she is going to have?



MyTurnYet said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, sorry for being confusing - we didn't go out and get hitched that day! We had our Civil Union a year later. We were living in Australia at the time, and they don't do Civil Unions, so came back to NZ for it. It was awesome! Such a good weekend. We had about 65 friends and family, lots of them stayed up the coast with us for the weekend. We had a celebrant, but totally made up our own ceremony and vows. We had a friend MC it, then a whole pile of talented musician friends form a band for the day, to play a few songs that we wanted. Oh, and we came in on segways - my Dad has a whole pile of them, it was hilarious. Then had an awesome meal and speeches and crazy dance floor action til 5 in the morning. It was so much fun.
> 
> Have an awesome, awesome time on the road! We went through Roswell on our trip - went to the UFO museum there - pretty funny. Drive safe and keep in touch when you can!
> 
> Oh, and AF is definitely here! But am fine xx
> 
> Here is a photo of me and my OH arriving at our Civil Union on segways...
> 
> Finally found it!! That took forever. Can you possibly make this pic your avatar? It makes me smile. :flower: I do like the bike avatar, too, though. Come to think of it, your avatar always features some kind of outdoor experience and transportation. :haha: Always looks like you're really living the TTHF life! I love it.Click to expand...

Ok, that's going to be my next avatar! That's funny, I am obviously making out like I am some kind of outdoorsy New Zealander...which I am not really. I like being outdoors but I am not one of those uber-fit people who are always hiking or biking or swimming or running or climbing something.



CelticNiamh said:


> MyTurnyet, Oh no I have the worst grammar ever, my sister is always on to me, which I had to work on during this last year as I was a member of a parents group called PACUB Parents against child unfriendly budget. we campaigned for a fairer budget protecting children. I had to write letters upon letters and talk on radio and television. the rest of the girls now want me to be one of the main spoke person and are behind me if I want to go for apolitical career as an independent TD (mp). There is my claim to fame here our facebook page, if any one wants to have a look https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=71435831609
> 
> Girls I was wondering if you would be up for it, I saw on the MACA thread we posted pictures of us and our DP and may be we could do it here. it was so nice to put faces to names I know we have seen some already.
> 
> what do you think! :flower:

Niamh, that is sooooo awesome about the PACUB. Good on you! Fantastic stuff. Our budget has just been announced, and it includes cuts to early childhood teaching and other cuts to families - definitely not child-friendly. We need a PACUB here!

I like the idea of putting a photo up - I will try and find one of us.



SquirrelGirl said:


> Does anyone watch Grey's Anatomy? The season finale was last night. I had to leave the room and bawl for a bit there because of what happened to Meredith....... But I don't want to ruin it for anyone either if they have it DVR'd.....

I used to watch Grey's, but then I got out of the habit and never got back into it. Guess it was a sad one then?


Ok, I have to get up as my family are all here and we are off to prowl around our new land - settlement day was yesterday - and celebrate being official land owners!

Will try and attach some pics of me and my OH...

one of us at Woodstock, NY; one of in Australia, one of us at our Civil Union - then just for fun one of us at my Dirty Thirty party! Sean was dressed up as a porn star, I was dressed up as 'Doggy Style'.
 



Attached Files:







15030_386718946579_622321579_4628354_3729166_n.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 7









n622321579_712862_761.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 7









n622321579_963494_8392.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 5









n622321579_1988346_1646846.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## soph77

I love the idea of posting pics of ourselves!


----------



## Ejay

Mushmouth - yep looks like numbers on a chart to me too, I have absolutely no idea what it all means, just waiting on FF doing something with the numbers.

LuckyD - those pics are great, am on the laptop in bed and OH was reading over the covers, he spotted doggy style and was instantly questioning if that meant the same as what he was thinking. OH obviously thinks that NZ is another planet!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, I like the pics idea, too! 

Lucky- your pics are beautiful...you really make a gorgeous couple.:-= I ADORE that one of your civil union. And the Dirty Thirty is hysterical. :rofl: BTW, how can I read your blog? Would love to check it out!

Ok, so hopefully no one I know stumbles in here and sees that's it's me and what I've been posting...but I just can't resist.:haha:

Oh crap, I tried to upload some of my favorite wedding pics but it didn't work because the files are too big. Will have to go and resize. These will have to do in the meantime. Let's see, I think I posted one from our early days of dating (me in green sweater...we look so much younger!), one of our rehearsal dinner (white dress), one of Halloween (I was Daphne from Scooby Doo and he was a Ghostbuster...can you tell we're 80's kids?). The last two are from our honeymoon. I couldn't be any happier in those pics!! :flower:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Niamh, was just checking out your Facebook group...how impressive!:thumbup:

Squirrel, everyone on my FB was posting about Grey's Anatomy...I don't watch it, but was it the series finale or something?

Ejay and Mush, your numbers I'm sure will look even weirder to me...don't you measure in Celcius?

I'm going out for girl's night tomorrow! 

Oh, DH is home and wanting to go out to dinner...not going to waste this opportunity. Night all! :hi:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Here's what happened on Grey's Anatomy. I'll put it in a spoiler box so I don't ruin it for anyone.

Spoiler
An older man whose wife was taken off of life support by the order of Derek Shepard was upset, and sued the hospital. He lost, and to get justice decided to bring a gun to the hospital. He was wandering around looking for Derek. One intern was really rude to him so he shot her right in the forehead. That was in the first two minutes. It was CRAZY. And very graphic. Anyway, he shot a few more people as he kept looking for Derek. Meanwhile Meredith goes to the restroom (before knowing of the shooter in the hospital and POAS. Of course, it was a digi and said "pregnant". She tells her best friend Christina, who of course asks if they were trying. Meredith said no it was a complete surprise. Grr, gag me! But anyway, Derek finds Christina and Meredith and shoves them into a supply closet and tells them to stay put. He goes off to make sure every one else is fine. Meanwhile the police are outside, and send in a swat team. Apparently the most inept SWAT team ever. More people die, and then the shooter finds Derek. Derek almost has the guy talked out of shooting him when a dumb intern runs in. Derek gets shot, and Meredith sees it happen. Wow, that was gut wrenching. I could imagine how I'd feel if my husband was shot.... Anyway, gunman runs off, and they take Derek to an operating room. However, none of the attending surgeons are around so Christina, a resident has to do the operation. Finally an attending shows up and Meredith asks him to help Christina. He starts to go into the operating room and sees the shooter is in there with the gun to Christina's head telling her to stop. But she won't. Meredith comes in and sees the shooter, and begs him to shoot her instead and let Derek live. Well, the attending physician makes a move on the shooter so the shooter shoots him instead. One of the other interns thinks quickly and unplugs Derek from the heart monitor and makes the shooter think Derek is dead. Meredith completely falls apart thinking the love of her life is gone and she's newly pregnant. Wow, that was emotional. Anyway, the shooter leaves and they reconnect Derek to the monitor and continue the surgery. Christina asks Meredith to help Owen, the attending physician who is also Christina's boyfriend. While Meredith is working on Owen, another intern asks Meredith if she was shot. Meredith says no, and the intern asks, then why is blood running down your thighs. This is where I lost it. They made Meredith have a miscarriage. So not only was she possibly going to lose her husband, she lost the baby. I was very pissed that this was part of the episode. Very unnecessary!!!! :cry: In the end, Swat came in finally, but another doctor talked the guy into shooting himself so he could be with his wife in heaven. And Derek lived. That was the season finale. It was gruesome in the detail they showed of people getting shot. I was pretty upset about it, and the miscarriage just put it over the top. I just bawled. My OH really didn't know what to do.... poor guy.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> Ok, so hopefully no one I know stumbles in here and sees that's it's me and what I've been posting...but I just can't resist.:haha:

This is why I'm reluctant to post a pic.... I have one on my profile that anyone who I've added as a friend can see, but even in that one, I didn't pick one where you could see me very well.... I dunno, just worried about someone google searching something and having my picture come up!



MyTurnYet said:


> Squirrel, everyone on my FB was posting about Grey's Anatomy...I don't watch it, but was it the series finale or something?

Yep, it was a 2 hour season finale.


----------



## MyTurnYet

SquirrelGirl said:


> Here's what happened on Grey's Anatomy. I'll put it in a spoiler box so I don't ruin it for anyone.
> 
> Spoiler
> An older man whose wife was taken off of life support by the order of Derek Shepard was upset, and sued the hospital. He lost, and to get justice decided to bring a gun to the hospital. He was wandering around looking for Derek. One intern was really rude to him so he shot her right in the forehead. That was in the first two minutes. It was CRAZY. And very graphic. Anyway, he shot a few more people as he kept looking for Derek. Meanwhile Meredith goes to the restroom (before knowing of the shooter in the hospital and POAS. Of course, it was a digi and said "pregnant". She tells her best friend Christina, who of course asks if they were trying. Meredith said no it was a complete surprise. Grr, gag me! But anyway, Derek finds Christina and Meredith and shoves them into a supply closet and tells them to stay put. He goes off to make sure every one else is fine. Meanwhile the police are outside, and send in a swat team. Apparently the most inept SWAT team ever. More people die, and then the shooter finds Derek. Derek almost has the guy talked out of shooting him when a dumb intern runs in. Derek gets shot, and Meredith sees it happen. Wow, that was gut wrenching. I could imagine how I'd feel if my husband was shot.... Anyway, gunman runs off, and they take Derek to an operating room. However, none of the attending surgeons are around so Christina, a resident has to do the operation. Finally an attending shows up and Meredith asks him to help Christina. He starts to go into the operating room and sees the shooter is in there with the gun to Christina's head telling her to stop. But she won't. Meredith comes in and sees the shooter, and begs him to shoot her instead and let Derek live. Well, the attending physician makes a move on the shooter so the shooter shoots him instead. One of the other interns thinks quickly and unplugs Derek from the heart monitor and makes the shooter think Derek is dead. Meredith completely falls apart thinking the love of her life is gone and she's newly pregnant. Wow, that was emotional. Anyway, the shooter leaves and they reconnect Derek to the monitor and continue the surgery. Christina asks Meredith to help Owen, the attending physician who is also Christina's boyfriend. While Meredith is working on Owen, another intern asks Meredith if she was shot. Meredith says no, and the intern asks, then why is blood running down your thighs. This is where I lost it. They made Meredith have a miscarriage. So not only was she possibly going to lose her husband, she lost the baby. I was very pissed that this was part of the episode. Very unnecessary!!!! :cry: In the end, Swat came in finally, but another doctor talked the guy into shooting himself so he could be with his wife in heaven. And Derek lived. That was the season finale. It was gruesome in the detail they showed of people getting shot. I was pretty upset about it, and the miscarriage just put it over the top. I just bawled. My OH really didn't know what to do.... poor guy.

Oh my gosh, Squirrel!! I just read through that whole thing...now I know why all my friends on FB were saying they were "shocked." That seriously makes me want to cry just reading....:cry:


----------



## MyTurnYet

SquirrelGirl said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so hopefully no one I know stumbles in here and sees that's it's me and what I've been posting...but I just can't resist.:haha:
> 
> This is why I'm reluctant to post a pic.... I have one on my profile that anyone who I've added as a friend can see, but even in that one, I didn't pick one where you could see me very well.... I dunno, just worried about someone google searching something and having my picture come up!Click to expand...

I'll probably delete mine shortly....but they can stay up for the weekend. Hehe. :haha: I'm dying to see what you look like, too! I see your DH is handsome in that pic...but yeah, your face is turned so it's all mysterious, lol.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Here's what happened on Grey's Anatomy. I'll put it in a spoiler box so I don't ruin it for anyone.
> 
> Spoiler
> An older man whose wife was taken off of life support by the order of Derek Shepard was upset, and sued the hospital. He lost, and to get justice decided to bring a gun to the hospital. He was wandering around looking for Derek. One intern was really rude to him so he shot her right in the forehead. That was in the first two minutes. It was CRAZY. And very graphic. Anyway, he shot a few more people as he kept looking for Derek. Meanwhile Meredith goes to the restroom (before knowing of the shooter in the hospital and POAS. Of course, it was a digi and said "pregnant". She tells her best friend Christina, who of course asks if they were trying. Meredith said no it was a complete surprise. Grr, gag me! But anyway, Derek finds Christina and Meredith and shoves them into a supply closet and tells them to stay put. He goes off to make sure every one else is fine. Meanwhile the police are outside, and send in a swat team. Apparently the most inept SWAT team ever. More people die, and then the shooter finds Derek. Derek almost has the guy talked out of shooting him when a dumb intern runs in. Derek gets shot, and Meredith sees it happen. Wow, that was gut wrenching. I could imagine how I'd feel if my husband was shot.... Anyway, gunman runs off, and they take Derek to an operating room. However, none of the attending surgeons are around so Christina, a resident has to do the operation. Finally an attending shows up and Meredith asks him to help Christina. He starts to go into the operating room and sees the shooter is in there with the gun to Christina's head telling her to stop. But she won't. Meredith comes in and sees the shooter, and begs him to shoot her instead and let Derek live. Well, the attending physician makes a move on the shooter so the shooter shoots him instead. One of the other interns thinks quickly and unplugs Derek from the heart monitor and makes the shooter think Derek is dead. Meredith completely falls apart thinking the love of her life is gone and she's newly pregnant. Wow, that was emotional. Anyway, the shooter leaves and they reconnect Derek to the monitor and continue the surgery. Christina asks Meredith to help Owen, the attending physician who is also Christina's boyfriend. While Meredith is working on Owen, another intern asks Meredith if she was shot. Meredith says no, and the intern asks, then why is blood running down your thighs. This is where I lost it. They made Meredith have a miscarriage. So not only was she possibly going to lose her husband, she lost the baby. I was very pissed that this was part of the episode. Very unnecessary!!!! :cry: In the end, Swat came in finally, but another doctor talked the guy into shooting himself so he could be with his wife in heaven. And Derek lived. That was the season finale. It was gruesome in the detail they showed of people getting shot. I was pretty upset about it, and the miscarriage just put it over the top. I just bawled. My OH really didn't know what to do.... poor guy.
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, Squirrel!! I just read through that whole thing...now I know why all my friends on FB were saying they were "shocked." That seriously makes me want to cry just reading....:cry:Click to expand...

Sorry, should have put a disclaimer on it, but you probably would have read it anyway! I know I usually do, when someone says 'this could be upsetting so don't read if...' :( It was a very intense show.


----------



## MyTurnYet

So was just thinking it over and got paranoid and tried to delete my pics, but they're there to stay! oh no!!:dohh: Nevermind, figured it out. I'll e-mail you guys pics, if you'd like. Ok, gotta run...now DH is yelling at me to hurry it up!! Argh!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so hopefully no one I know stumbles in here and sees that's it's me and what I've been posting...but I just can't resist.:haha:
> 
> This is why I'm reluctant to post a pic.... I have one on my profile that anyone who I've added as a friend can see, but even in that one, I didn't pick one where you could see me very well.... I dunno, just worried about someone google searching something and having my picture come up!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll probably delete mine shortly....but they can stay up for the weekend. Hehe. :haha: I'm dying to see what you look like, too! I see your DH is handsome in that pic...but yeah, your face is turned so it's all mysterious, lol.Click to expand...

Ah, good idea. :) I'll put this one up for a while then.
 



Attached Files:







Portrait098.jpg
File size: 104.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MyTurnYet

Awww....you're so beautiful!!! I got scared after posting to you and deleted mine. :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Here's an interesting interview with the Grey's creator about the show last night. And discussed why it was necessary to have the part in it that in my previous post put me over the edge.

https://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2010/05/21/greys-anatomy-season-finale-scoop/

I still don't buy it. I don't think it was necessary. But then again, I might feel differently if I wasn't TTC....



BTW.... I did a little test. I logged out of BnB, then did a google search on TTHF SquirrelGirl, and people can see this thread without being logged in as a member of BnB... :(


----------



## Moondance

Had a wee bit more of a temp rise this morning.
Still not sure whats going on... Cycles are 37 days normally, but its day 31 now... 
If luteal phase doesn't change, do I count 13 days from whenever FF pinpoints ovulation, til when my periods arrive?


----------



## soph77

I can't believe that about greys!!! We are a bit behind here is Australia, but I love the show.


----------



## mushmouth

Oooh squirrel I've never watched greys annatomy but your round up really got me :( gorgeous pic too chick ;)

I missed everyone elses pictures! Boo! I'll boot up the pc to share mine.

Good morning girls!


----------



## soph77

My computer is on the fritz I can't post a pic of me until it's fixed.


----------



## tryforbaby2

LuckyD, your pictures are gorgeous and I also absoloutely love the civil union picture of you two. It looks like a romantic picture! Love It! Oh yes and my DD is thrilled about having a sibling. I had really bad cramps yesterday and it made me nervous and I started to cry, thinking negative :( sorry, and DD asked me whats wrong, I said I was having some sharp cramps and she said she doesn't want anything to happen to her baby. I felt so bad. But here it was just bad constipation! TMI! Sorry! Thanks for asking :flower:

Squirrel, you are B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L.! Love the picture! I am thinking about also adding some wedding pictures!

Soph, I love love love your wedding pictures! I can't wait to see you post them on here! 

Niamh, Hi love! :wave:

Jill, I'll PM you my email address so I can see how lovely you are as well!

I have a FB so I am not worried about my pics on here! My whole family knows about ttc.

I wonder how jaimie is doing on her cross country trip! I bet she is having a blast!

Here are some wedding pictures of us from 2006. There is one with DH and DD at the beach. They are both adorable and are very photogenic!
 



Attached Files:







awwww me and fred.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 4









HAILEY DADDY VA BEACH.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 26









me fred sexy.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 3









us limo wedding.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3









wedding party church.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am trying to look for a more recent pic...


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Thanks for the compliments ladies. Love love love the picture from your civil union LuckyD. Very romantic looking! I love black and white photos like that. And the dressing up like doggy style still has me laughing! 

Sorry I scared you MyTurn about the pics! 

Love your wedding pictures, too, Tryfor! You look so happy! :)

I'm working this morning. More "code monkey" stuff to do. :haha: Luckily I was able to take a break and take the dog for a walk and enjoy myself for a bit. And of course I had to get in my BnB fix!!! :haha: But I'd better get back to work..... :cry:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Bumpin' up the thread!

BUMP!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ugh, I'm FINALLY done working today! From 5:45 to 3:30... On a SATURDAY!!! grrr to working on my weekend. Oh well, it went perfectly, so hopefully... my manager will give me a few hours off to make up for my time today... (doubt it, but I can dream, can't I!) 

Off to have some fun now! Or clean.... one of the two! :haha:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Squirrel, working that many hours on a saturday stinks! Booo!

I am glad you are done! It is dead on this thread today! It's making me tired just looking at the emptyness of it all (emptiness?)....

Well have fun having fun or have fun cleaning!

OIff to clean more myself!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yeah, where is everybody!!!! Hope everyone's having a fantastic weekend!


----------



## tryforbaby2

I bet everyone is having so much fun!!!


----------



## LuckyD

I'm here! In bed and hungover after quite a few too many cocktails and glasses of wine at a friend's birthday last night...



Ejay said:


> LuckyD - those pics are great, am on the laptop in bed and OH was reading over the covers, he spotted doggy style and was instantly questioning if that meant the same as what he was thinking. OH obviously thinks that NZ is another planet!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:



MyTurnYet said:


> Oh, I like the pics idea, too!
> 
> Lucky- your pics are beautiful...you really make a gorgeous couple.:-= I ADORE that one of your civil union. And the Dirty Thirty is hysterical. :rofl: BTW, how can I read your blog? Would love to check it out!
> 
> Ok, so hopefully no one I know stumbles in here and sees that's it's me and what I've been posting...but I just can't resist.:haha:
> 
> Oh crap, I tried to upload some of my favorite wedding pics but it didn't work because the files are too big. Will have to go and resize. These will have to do in the meantime. Let's see, I think I posted one from our early days of dating (me in green sweater...we look so much younger!), one of our rehearsal dinner (white dress), one of Halloween (I was Daphne from Scooby Doo and he was a Ghostbuster...can you tell we're 80's kids?). The last two are from our honeymoon. I couldn't be any happier in those pics!! :flower:

Thanks love! Will send you a link to our blog if you want to check it out xx Boo - I didn't get to see your photos! I love Ghostbusters! Now I'm all paranoid too....maybe I will take the photos down soon....




SquirrelGirl said:


> Ah, good idea. :) I'll put this one up for a while then.

Gorgeous! That's such a lovely photo of the two of you! 



tryforbaby2 said:


> LuckyD, your pictures are gorgeous and I also absoloutely love the civil union picture of you two. It looks like a romantic picture! Love It! Oh yes and my DD is thrilled about having a sibling. I had really bad cramps yesterday and it made me nervous and I started to cry, thinking negative :( sorry, and DD asked me whats wrong, I said I was having some sharp cramps and she said she doesn't want anything to happen to her baby. I felt so bad. But here it was just bad constipation! TMI! Sorry! Thanks for asking :flower:
> 
> Here are some wedding pictures of us from 2006. There is one with DH and DD at the beach. They are both adorable and are very photogenic!

Thanks sweetie! Your photos are beautiful too! What a lovely family you have - your daughter is such a cutie! Sorry to hear about you being a bit worried with the cramps - I think this is the first time I have said this to someone - but I am glad it was constipation! That is awesome that your DD is so happy about having a little sibling - how lovely xx





SquirrelGirl said:


> Thanks for the compliments ladies. Love love love the picture from your civil union LuckyD. Very romantic looking! I love black and white photos like that. And the dressing up like doggy style still has me laughing!


Thanks love! Doggy Style was for my 30th birthday - we had a Dirty Thirty party and it was hilarious. Many creative costumes!


I am feeling rather rubbish after the festivities last night...but it was fun! My friend's bday was a big dinner party - yummy food and lots of drinks!


----------



## LuckyD

Moondance said:


> Had a wee bit more of a temp rise this morning.
> Still not sure whats going on... Cycles are 37 days normally, but its day 31 now...
> If luteal phase doesn't change, do I count 13 days from whenever FF pinpoints ovulation, til when my periods arrive?

I don't know anything about temping or FF, but that sounds right to me....your LP can change (mine did this month!) but apparently only by a day or so...


----------



## soph77

I'm here too! Have a hard time getting onto Dave's computer because mines dead but he is gone now so I can use it whenever I want! He just sent me a text and said he made a mistake that he gets back on Sunday not Saturday! That is eating into my fertile window! I might just have to drive up to Gladstone and pull him of the bus for a side of the road quickie!

Lucky, love the dirty thirty party photo. What a great idea. Dh is 40 next year, maybe we can have a naughty forty party!

Julia - baby metzger is an embryo! Yay!!!


----------



## Moondance

I don't wanna put pictures of me up, as everyone else here who has put their pictures up has initimidated me so much, coz everyone is damn gorgeous, and I'm a fat lump!

FF finally pinpointed me, but its got dotted crosshairs, probably because I am missing a huge portion of data. 
Brain is really out of it, have been sleeping badly, have really bad pain in my back and just couldn't get comfortable last night. Crashed about 9:30, and then was waking up almost every 45 minutes til about 2, then slept uncomfortably and in pain til 5:30 when I woke up and temped, then went back to bed and temped again when I woke up at 8:50... But even that sleep was pretty bad. Sitting here at the computer, the right side of my back is in so much pain... I dunno what to do with myself, I can't get comfortable no matter what I do...


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Moondance said:


> I don't wanna put pictures of me up, as everyone else here who has put their pictures up has initimidated me so much, coz everyone is damn gorgeous, and I'm a fat lump!
> 
> FF finally pinpointed me, but its got dotted crosshairs, probably because I am missing a huge portion of data.
> Brain is really out of it, have been sleeping badly, have really bad pain in my back and just couldn't get comfortable last night. Crashed about 9:30, and then was waking up almost every 45 minutes til about 2, then slept uncomfortably and in pain til 5:30 when I woke up and temped, then went back to bed and temped again when I woke up at 8:50... But even that sleep was pretty bad. Sitting here at the computer, the right side of my back is in so much pain... I dunno what to do with myself, I can't get comfortable no matter what I do...

:hugs: I get quite a lot of back pain myself, so I can unfortunately relate to this! About the only thing that helps me is ice and sometimes even a little bd action! Hope your back feels better very soon!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ugh!! My BnB is all messed up! Typed the longest post and then my BnB page froze...luckily, I pasted my post into Word. Would hate to have to type the whole thing over again...hopefully this works!!!

:hi: everyone!!! So, just got in from a girl's night out and it turns out another one of my friends is newly preggers. She is a good friend though and very sweet so I'm mostly extremely happy for her and only slightly jealous. I could tell she was a little afraid to tell me...maybe felt bad or something, but I so don't want her to feel like that. It is kind of weird though because we started trying about the time she was 5 months pregnant w/ her first...now she is already on her second, and here we are, still trying! (We had a few months break in between the trying when I was ill, so it's been about a year for us). Kind of depressing, huh? I'm still telling myself it'll happen when the time is right, and feel good that I at least have an appointment lined up in a few weeks. 



Moondance said:


> I don't wanna put pictures of me up, as everyone else here who has put their pictures up has initimidated me so much, coz everyone is damn gorgeous, and I'm a fat lump!
> 
> FF finally pinpointed me, but its got dotted crosshairs, probably because I am missing a huge portion of data.
> Brain is really out of it, have been sleeping badly, have really bad pain in my back and just couldn't get comfortable last night. Crashed about 9:30, and then was waking up almost every 45 minutes til about 2, then slept uncomfortably and in pain til 5:30 when I woke up and temped, then went back to bed and temped again when I woke up at 8:50... But even that sleep was pretty bad. Sitting here at the computer, the right side of my back is in so much pain... I dunno what to do with myself, I can't get comfortable no matter what I do...

Aw, moon, I'm sure you're beautiful!! I'm sorry your back is killing. :hugs:



SquirrelGirl said:


> Ugh, I'm FINALLY done working today! From 5:45 to 3:30... On a SATURDAY!!! grrr to working on my weekend. Oh well, it went perfectly, so hopefully... my manager will give me a few hours off to make up for my time today... (doubt it, but I can dream, can't I!)
> 
> Off to have some fun now! Or clean.... one of the two! :haha:

Squirrel:

Spoiler
Just figured out how you did the spoiler text. :haha:Yeah, grrrr to work on the weekend! I very rarely work on the weekends because I find it just makes me extra angry the rest of the week...like I'm getting cheated or something, but I understand w/ computers sometimes you have to work on off hours, huh? Like when no one is around, or when it's the lightest web traffic time. DH is in IT and works some Saturdays, but think he actually likes it for the overtime. Do you get paid overtime, at least?



SquirrelGirl said:


> BTW.... I did a little test. I logged out of BnB, then did a google search on TTHF SquirrelGirl, and people can see this thread without being logged in as a member of BnB... :(

That's true, I used to read the threads before I became a member. The good thing is, I don't think you can see images unless you are a member. Would your friends recognize your screen name? Now that I remembered you need to be signed up to view images, maybe I'll post my pics back up for a while longer. :haha:

Julia - you are SO beautiful, too!! I could already tell from your old avatar, but really, you're drop dead gorgeous. Your DH and DD are so cute, too. Everyone here is SOOOO pretty! I feel you all are going to have the most gorgeous babies. We should make a pact to post pictures of our babies once they're born!!! :flower:

Lucky - thank you so much for sending me you're blog! Super excited about it. DH is still out w/ his friends so have a couple of hours to read now. Yay! :happydance:

Ok, I'll post my pics now. They will be up for approx. 1 week. :rofl: Oh, and resized a wedding one so will have to sacrifice one of the others I originally posted because I think you can only post 5. Um, and if DH looks grumpy it's because he has this weird thing about not smiling in pictures. Also, this is me around 20-30 pounds ago...:haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Just did Squirrel's test and googled "MyTurnYet." It came up on so many boards (not just BnB). One of the first hits was a breast implant board. :rofl: Apparently, I wasn't that creative choosing the name.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Squirrel, was just looking at your pic again and you know what's funny? You remind me of my cousin, and even look like her a bit...and guess what her name is? Sara!! Isn't that weird?


----------



## MyTurnYet

Everyone must be out having fun or sleeping. I'm lonely. :blush:


----------



## MyTurnYet

This is the pic I sacrified, but really wanted to post it because it makes me happy. Ok, I'll stop post-hogging now!! Night! :sleep:


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> I'm here too! Have a hard time getting onto Dave's computer because mines dead but he is gone now so I can use it whenever I want! He just sent me a text and said he made a mistake that he gets back on Sunday not Saturday! That is eating into my fertile window! I might just have to drive up to Gladstone and pull him of the bus for a side of the road quickie!
> 
> Lucky, love the dirty thirty party photo. What a great idea. Dh is 40 next year, maybe we can have a naughty forty party!
> 
> Julia - baby metzger is an embryo! Yay!!!

Oh no Soph, hope Dave gets home in time for you to get some good BD action! Naughty forty is a great plan for a party. 



Moondance said:


> I don't wanna put pictures of me up, as everyone else here who has put their pictures up has initimidated me so much, coz everyone is damn gorgeous, and I'm a fat lump!
> 
> FF finally pinpointed me, but its got dotted crosshairs, probably because I am missing a huge portion of data.
> Brain is really out of it, have been sleeping badly, have really bad pain in my back and just couldn't get comfortable last night. Crashed about 9:30, and then was waking up almost every 45 minutes til about 2, then slept uncomfortably and in pain til 5:30 when I woke up and temped, then went back to bed and temped again when I woke up at 8:50... But even that sleep was pretty bad. Sitting here at the computer, the right side of my back is in so much pain... I dunno what to do with myself, I can't get comfortable no matter what I do...

Oh no Moon, so sorry you are having back pain and not sleeping well - hope that you feel better soon x



MyTurnYet said:


> Ugh!! My BnB is all messed up! Typed the longest post and then my BnB page froze...luckily, I pasted my post into Word. Would hate to have to type the whole thing over again...hopefully this works!!!
> 
> :hi: everyone!!! So, just got in from a girl's night out and it turns out another one of my friends is newly preggers. She is a good friend though and very sweet so I'm mostly extremely happy for her and only slightly jealous. I could tell she was a little afraid to tell me...maybe felt bad or something, but I so don't want her to feel like that. It is kind of weird though because we started trying about the time she was 5 months pregnant w/ her first...now she is already on her second, and here we are, still trying! (We had a few months break in between the trying when I was ill, so it's been about a year for us). Kind of depressing, huh? I'm still telling myself it'll happen when the time is right, and feel good that I at least have an appointment lined up in a few weeks.
> 
> That's true, I used to read the threads before I became a member. The good thing is, I don't think you can see images unless you are a member. Would your friends recognize your screen name? Now that I remembered you need to be signed up to view images, maybe I'll post my pics back up for a while longer. :haha:
> 
> Lucky - thank you so much for sending me you're blog! Super excited about it. DH is still out w/ his friends so have a couple of hours to read now. Yay! :happydance:
> 
> Ok, I'll post my pics now. They will be up for approx. 1 week. :rofl: Oh, and resized a wedding one so will have to sacrifice one of the others I originally posted because I think you can only post 5. Um, and if DH looks grumpy it's because he has this weird thing about not smiling in pictures. Also, this is me around 20-30 pounds ago...:haha:

Hey Jill - beautiful photos! You and your OH are a lovely couple - love Scooby Doo and Ghostbusters outfits! I think you are right - you can't see images unless you are a member of BnB - I remember that from when I was just a lurker on this site...seems so long ago!

That is hard about your friend - I totally understand how you feel. You can totally be happy for someone and feel sad or jealous at the same time - it's natural. Hope you are ok :hugs:

Hope you enjoy the blog! Don't feel like you need to read it all!!


Seeing as we are in picture posting mode - here are a couple of photos of the land we just bought. Settlement day was Friday, so we went round on Saturday and walked all over it, very exciting.
 



Attached Files:







28566_390839471579_622321579_4721252_6740958_n.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LuckyD

For some reason couldn't attach more than one - hopefully here are a couple more....
 



Attached Files:







28566_390839561579_622321579_4721262_6677790_n.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3









28566_390839601579_622321579_4721266_7887856_n.jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 2









28566_390839651579_622321579_4721273_3272182_n.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Annamumof2

ugh so tired lol, and soooooo hot here, we have had highs of 30c here and Jason wasnt well yesterday we went out to ASDA and he kept telling us he didnt feel good, when we got back to the car and in his car seat he was sick alot and in the car, grrrr anyway when we got home the house was cool and he was fine again, it was the heat that made him sick, mind you i have been feeling a bit off, what with feeling tired, nipples been hurting sense a week or 2 after period, feel sick we had sex last night and i started bleeding again and that put Andy off it grrr, but he searched up that everytime i cum i bleed for some reason, i get to ring the doc this week to find out my results, i just soooooo want to find out why im bleeding and if thats the problem of me not being pregnant yet.

i want to be off these pills so i can fall pregnant, i bet its them thats slowing my clock down lol

anyway hope you girls been good and having fun where ever the weather is.


----------



## soph77

Lucky your block of land look so beautiful!

Anna, I hope you get some answers from the doc. Keep us updated, you must be so worried and frustrated. I wonder why it keeps happening?

Well I'm off to bed. First night without dh for a week :( at least I get all the bed and all the blankets and I won't be woken up by farting.


----------



## Moondance

MyTurnYet said:


> Everyone must be out having fun or sleeping. I'm lonely. :blush:

D'awwww, poor thing.... thats how I feel most of the time, since many people here are in Northern Hemisphere and I'm in little old Australia.




Annamumof2 said:


> ugh so tired lol, and soooooo hot here, we have had highs of 30c here and Jason wasnt well yesterday we went out to ASDA and he kept telling us he didnt feel good, when we got back to the car and in his car seat he was sick alot and in the car, grrrr anyway when we got home the house was cool and he was fine again, it was the heat that made him sick, mind you i have been feeling a bit off, what with feeling tired, nipples been hurting sense a week or 2 after period, feel sick we had sex last night and i started bleeding again and that put Andy off it grrr, but he searched up that everytime i cum i bleed for some reason, i get to ring the doc this week to find out my results, i just soooooo want to find out why im bleeding and if thats the problem of me not being pregnant yet.
> 
> i want to be off these pills so i can fall pregnant, i bet its them thats slowing my clock down lol
> 
> anyway hope you girls been good and having fun where ever the weather is.

Anna... I know this might sound wrong or whatever, but if you're unhappy with DH, and lately are having issues where he's saying spiteful things on your Facebook, and you're claiming you're single on there to get him back.... is it really a good thing to be thinking about having another child together? Perhaps it would be good to sort out the problems first?
Then when you're settled and happy, then get down to the business of making babies...




Does anyone else have issues with sore nipples/boobs everytime they ovulate and get a progesterone rise? My nipples have been mega uber sensitive since Monday, like, to the point where just having the cotton cloth of my shirt brush/move over them, makes them tingle and kind of ache/hurt.
Not to mention, all week, I've had cramping.
But I only ovulated on Friday, but have had the sore boobs and tummy pains all week. Though I WAS supposed to ovulate on Sunday last week...
Weird. I had all the symptoms of ovulation starting on Saturday, watery/EWCM, boobs started feeling fat and dense, crampies.... all this normally comes along with ovulation, but the ACTUAL ovulation didnt occur until 5 days after I was due to.

I don't think I am making sense here. MNEH!


*tackleglomps everybody*


----------



## MyTurnYet

Good morning, everyone! :howdy: Woke up and IMMEDIATELY came on to BnB. Ok, I need help w/ my addiction. :haha: 



Moondance said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Everyone must be out having fun or sleeping. I'm lonely. :blush:
> 
> D'awwww, poor thing.... thats how I feel most of the time, since many people here are in Northern Hemisphere and I'm in little old Australia.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have issues with sore nipples/boobs everytime they ovulate and get a progesterone rise? My nipples have been mega uber sensitive since Monday, like, to the point where just having the cotton cloth of my shirt brush/move over them, makes them tingle and kind of ache/hurt.
> Not to mention, all week, I've had cramping.
> But I only ovulated on Friday, but have had the sore boobs and tummy pains all week. Though I WAS supposed to ovulate on Sunday last week...
> Weird. I had all the symptoms of ovulation starting on Saturday, watery/EWCM, boobs started feeling fat and dense, crampies.... all this normally comes along with ovulation, but the ACTUAL ovulation didnt occur until 5 days after I was due to.
> 
> I don't think I am making sense here. MNEH!
> 
> 
> *tackleglomps everybody*Click to expand...

Wish I was in Australia! It's on my lists of things to do in my lifetime. Hopefully can get DH over his fear of flying for the trip.

You're making sense, Moon! I do have the same bbs issue around ovulation time...it's so bad sometimes that I convince myself I'm pg, and then when it goes away I'm gutted. Ugh! Sometimes my ovulation symptoms seem to appear away from my LH surge, as well, so I find it to be really confusing. :shrug:

Ok, now that I know what a bogey is, what's a tackleglomp? 



Annamumof2 said:


> ugh so tired lol, and soooooo hot here, we have had highs of 30c here and Jason wasnt well yesterday we went out to ASDA and he kept telling us he didnt feel good, when we got back to the car and in his car seat he was sick alot and in the car, grrrr anyway when we got home the house was cool and he was fine again, it was the heat that made him sick, mind you i have been feeling a bit off, what with feeling tired, nipples been hurting sense a week or 2 after period, feel sick we had sex last night and i started bleeding again and that put Andy off it grrr, but he searched up that everytime i cum i bleed for some reason, i get to ring the doc this week to find out my results, i just soooooo want to find out why im bleeding and if thats the problem of me not being pregnant yet.
> 
> i want to be off these pills so i can fall pregnant, i bet its them thats slowing my clock down lol
> 
> anyway hope you girls been good and having fun where ever the weather is.

Hi Anna! I apologize if you have said before, but what pills are you taking? Is it to stop the bleeding? I hope you get some good answers when you call the doc. :hugs: Can't imagine how frustrating that must be. 

Lucky, your land looks amazing...one day you might find me camped out on it. :rofl: Also, have started reading through your blog, and I love it! You really are a great writer...I'm trying to get to the parts where you're in NYC because dying to know what you think of it. I'm from the Northeast (CT) and lived in NY and Boston, so am interested to hear what you thought traveling over from the other side of the world. My goal is to get to your side of the world sometime! I'm going to go google Burning Man now. :winkwink:


----------



## MyTurnYet

soph77 said:


> Lucky your block of land look so beautiful!
> 
> Anna, I hope you get some answers from the doc. Keep us updated, you must be so worried and frustrated. I wonder why it keeps happening?
> 
> Well I'm off to bed. First night without dh for a week :( at least I get all the bed and all the blankets and I won't be woken up by farting.

Hey, I tried to include this in my multi-quote post and just realized it didn't show up. :growlmad: What I wanted to say was, good luck sleeping w/out your DH. SO funny about the blankets and farting. :rofl: :rofl: I guess that's universal, huh? Sometimes (alright all the time) our dog sleeps in the bed with us and the BOTH of them hog the blankets, snore, and fart in their sleep! :haha: BTW, know it's a bad habit to let the dog sleep on the bed...every once in a while I kick him out but then he looks all sad and I feel bad and let him back in. I'm a softie. We DO kick him out for :sex: of course!! :shy: Didn't want you all to think I'm a weirdo. :haha:

Since we're posting pics...here is my furbaby, Charlie. :cloud9: Every year he dresses up as a skunk for Halloween, because he smells like one. :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Morning ladies! I am making banana-cinnamon-chocolate chip bread this morning. Smells delicious! 

Let's see if I can remember all I wanted to comment on this morning.... :) Lucky, your land looks amazing! Congrats again! 

MyTurn, glad you got your post back, I know it's frustrating to spend all that time typing it out and losing it! Also glad you put your pictures back up! :haha: Also, sorry I wasn't around to keep you company!!! :friends: My OH and I went out for a motorcycle ride, then I took a nice hot bubble bath. It was a nice evening! 

Soph, enjoy having the bed all to yourself! My OH tosses and turns A LOT, so while I don't like to be alone in the house, I do enjoy having the bed to myself!

:hi: to everyone, hope you have a great Sunday!!:coffee:


----------



## Moondance

Ugh... just found out the woman who I buy cloth pads from is pregnant, and on her first try too. Jealous as bugger I am. Happy for her too, but still, jealous.
Especially when she goes telling me that 4 days is too long, and no way the sperm in me could have survived until my Friday ovulation. But she ovulated on Friday and she and hubby "ttc" on Thursday and now she's 6 weeks pregnant.


----------



## Moondance

MyTurnYet said:


> Good morning, everyone! :howdy: Woke up and IMMEDIATELY came on to BnB. Ok, I need help w/ my addiction. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Everyone must be out having fun or sleeping. I'm lonely. :blush:
> 
> D'awwww, poor thing.... thats how I feel most of the time, since many people here are in Northern Hemisphere and I'm in little old Australia.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have issues with sore nipples/boobs everytime they ovulate and get a progesterone rise? My nipples have been mega uber sensitive since Monday, like, to the point where just having the cotton cloth of my shirt brush/move over them, makes them tingle and kind of ache/hurt.
> Not to mention, all week, I've had cramping.
> But I only ovulated on Friday, but have had the sore boobs and tummy pains all week. Though I WAS supposed to ovulate on Sunday last week...
> Weird. I had all the symptoms of ovulation starting on Saturday, watery/EWCM, boobs started feeling fat and dense, crampies.... all this normally comes along with ovulation, but the ACTUAL ovulation didnt occur until 5 days after I was due to.
> 
> I don't think I am making sense here. MNEH!
> 
> 
> *tackleglomps everybody*Click to expand...
> 
> Wish I was in Australia! It's on my lists of things to do in my lifetime. Hopefully can get DH over his fear of flying for the trip.
> 
> You're making sense, Moon! I do have the same bbs issue around ovulation time...it's so bad sometimes that I convince myself I'm pg, and then when it goes away I'm gutted. Ugh! Sometimes my ovulation symptoms seem to appear away from my LH surge, as well, so I find it to be really confusing. :shrug:
> 
> Ok, now that I know what a bogey is, what's a tackleglomp?Click to expand...


No, but I have NEVER had sore boobs BEFORE I have ovulated, or during, always AFTER, because the sore/sensitivity starts about 3dpo or so, and finishes when AF arrives. But this time, sore boobies days early. It's confusing.


And a tackle glomp is a glomp that is so forceful, the glompee ends up tackled.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Moondance said:


> No, but I have NEVER had sore boobs BEFORE I have ovulated, or during, always AFTER, because the sore/sensitivity starts about 3dpo or so, and finishes when AF arrives. But this time, sore boobies days early. It's confusing.
> 
> 
> And a tackle glomp is a glomp that is so forceful, the glompee ends up tackled.

That is confusing! Hmm. 

Ok, now what's a glomp? I'm sorry, I feel like an idiot. I think I need a translation dictionary. :rofl:

Sounds like a very lovely night you had, Squirrel!

I'm following Squirrel's lead and off to make something yummy...that post made me hungry! :munch:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hiya :hi: girlfriends! I hope everyone is enjoying their sunday with their family or computer or television or whatever....

Jill, you are absolutely gorgeous!!! It's nice to be able to put a face to a screenname/name. But I do understand why somedon't want to either due to privacy and such.

Boy, you gals are making me hungry for something sweet. Hmmm...I can go for some warm banana nut bread.I wonder if I have everything to make it?....

Soph, enjoy the bed by yourself even though I know it's hard to sleep when your siginificant other isn't there farting or making noises! 

Moon, my boobs started hurting right before ovulation this cycle also and are still very sore weeks later. Maybe it's a good sign! :thumbup: You don't have to put any pics up if you are uncomfortable. My pics were from 2006 when I was 40lbs lighter! I was a toothpick then, now I just look pudgy and I can't wait to stop sucking in my gutt when I am past my fourth month!!! I hope your back pain went away!! :hugs:

Anna, Gosh I can't wait for you to get some information from your doctor. I would be so damned frustrated also!!! How are things with DH? Better I am assuming! :flower: As any married couple knows, we all have our differences and petty arguements but they'll resolve. :hugs: Glad to hear DS is feeling much better after going into the Air conditioning! Keep us posted on your results! :hugs:

Jill, I don't understand either!!! I'm learning what I can from you girls! How do you think charlie will act when you are pregnant? I had a black lab named riley since the day she was born. I loved her so much! After a few months I found out I was pregnant and then months went by and as I got bigger and bigger riley hated it! She jumped on my belly in bed (she used to sleep with us along with DH's dog pebbles-who just snuggled next to you) and she would jump at my belly outside and scratch at it. DH kicked her out to her doghouse. We had the baby in december and a few months passed and when the weather broke we would sit outside with the baby and let the dogs run around,riley used to come up to me and snap at the baby! After 2 times of that, we had to give her away!!! Unbelieveable!!! Our dog pebbles compete's with DD for DH's attention! One time it got so bad between the two that pebbles scratched her face (on accident-they were both going to see DH when he got in from work) and she scratched her from one corner of her forehead, over her eye and on her cheek! I cried!!! I am not saying charlie will do that but it just makes me nervous!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Goofy me! :dohh:

LuckyD!

Your land is beauitful and you must feel awesome owning such a wonderful piece of mother earth! Congratulations again! I will be joining Jill on her expedition to campout on your property! ;)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

tryforbaby2 said:


> Goofy me! :dohh:
> 
> LuckyD!
> 
> Your land is beauitful and you must feel awesome owning such a wonderful piece of mother earth! Congratulations again! I will be joining Jill on her expedition to campout on your property! ;)

Me too, me too!!!!!!! How much fun would that be! Let's all meet up in NZ! :drunk:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ooooooh boy, it's hot outside. low 90s. So wasn't ready for it to get hot. I much prefer the mid 70s! I took my dog for a two mile walk and was practically dragging him home by the end.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moondance said:


> Ugh... just found out the woman who I buy cloth pads from is pregnant, and on her first try too. Jealous as bugger I am. Happy for her too, but still, jealous.
> Especially when she goes telling me that 4 days is too long, and no way the sperm in me could have survived until my Friday ovulation. But she ovulated on Friday and she and hubby "ttc" on Thursday and now she's 6 weeks pregnant.

well that aint true I got pregnant 2 times from sex 5 days before ov :thumbup: in the right conditions sperm can live up to 5 days so in with a chance ! oh and please do not feel inferior to every one pictures Im over weight as well hun. :hugs: ooh and on sore nipples, mine have stayed tender from Af when I get in the shower and it hits them its ouch! my body has me so confused right now. :shrug:


Hi every one, how are we all doing I have just had a mad weekend with my DS first communion, great day and great weather and I am shattered tired.

I have missed BnB the last few days :hugs:

Anna I know how you feel, I can not wait to find out my results as well, I have noticed Im so tired lately all day even, also mt feet have started to swell they are quite bad this evening :shrug: I am going back to the doc on Tuesday I think.

My mum asked me if I was pregnant today:cry::dohh: only because I am having problems with my sugars and the fact my feet and ankles are swelling. not the norm for me at all, she kinda said ''that's strange Niamh, I only ever got that when I was pregnant'', then looked at me and asked are you pregnant, She does not know Im TTC but she does know I would like one more some day. she was hinting at it all weekend till she asked! :haha:

How are you Tryfor, LuckyD :hugs:

How is every one else MyTurnYet, mushmouth:hugs:


SquirrelGirl its the same here so hot, reminds me of Australia when we lived there Im enjoying it and hope it last we had such a long cold winter here!

Ok so I better go, I saw all the pictures they were fab :happydance::hugs:

Here is a more recent one of us with the kids!
 



Attached Files:







30246_399933856859_700141859_4804756_8292246_n.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 6









30246_399933886859_700141859_4804759_5695088_n.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> Lucky your block of land look so beautiful!
> 
> Well I'm off to bed. First night without dh for a week :( at least I get all the bed and all the blankets and I won't be woken up by farting.

Thanks Soph! We are really excited. Lots of work to do on it, but it's all exciting at the moment! You made me laugh about the night without your DH..I am totally the same when mine goes away, I miss him LOVE having the bed to myself - and no farting! :haha:



Moondance said:


> Does anyone else have issues with sore nipples/boobs everytime they ovulate and get a progesterone rise? My nipples have been mega uber sensitive since Monday, like, to the point where just having the cotton cloth of my shirt brush/move over them, makes them tingle and kind of ache/hurt.
> Not to mention, all week, I've had cramping.
> But I only ovulated on Friday, but have had the sore boobs and tummy pains all week. Though I WAS supposed to ovulate on Sunday last week...
> Weird. I had all the symptoms of ovulation starting on Saturday, watery/EWCM, boobs started feeling fat and dense, crampies.... all this normally comes along with ovulation, but the ACTUAL ovulation didnt occur until 5 days after I was due to.

I totally have the cramping and sore BBs all around O time..it's funny cos I don't think I noticed it that much before TTC, but now it is super obvious! Sorry your body is being a bit confusing at the moment...



MyTurnYet said:


> Lucky, your land looks amazing...one day you might find me camped out on it. :rofl: Also, have started reading through your blog, and I love it! You really are a great writer...I'm trying to get to the parts where you're in NYC because dying to know what you think of it. I'm from the Northeast (CT) and lived in NY and Boston, so am interested to hear what you thought traveling over from the other side of the world. My goal is to get to your side of the world sometime! I'm going to go google Burning Man now. :winkwink:

Aw, thanks love! So glad you are enjoying the blog. I loved NYC so much - was definitely one of our highlights. Burning Man was also a highlight - it is crazy - one of the most interesting weeks of my life! 

Yes - come over and stay on the land! That would be awesome :happydance:




SquirrelGirl said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Goofy me! :dohh:
> 
> LuckyD!
> 
> Your land is beauitful and you must feel awesome owning such a wonderful piece of mother earth! Congratulations again! I will be joining Jill on her expedition to campout on your property! ;)
> 
> Me too, me too!!!!!!! How much fun would that be! Let's all meet up in NZ! :drunk:Click to expand...

Totally! That would be awesome. We can all meet up with our babies!! We walked around the land with some friends yesterday, we had two two year olds and one three year old with us - and they loved it. It was awesome to see their reactions - they got to see cows and sheep and throw stones in the river and climb fences and all sorts of things. 



CelticNiamh said:


> Here is a more recent one of us with the kids!

Your children are so cute Niamh! What sweeties - so nice to see your lovely family! Sorry that you are feeling not so good - hope that you get some good information when you get your test results back - then you can tackle why you are feeling rubbish. :hugs::hugs:


Anna - hope that you get some results soon love! Must be really frustrating :hugs:

Julia - how are you feeling? Hope you are doing well! You have been on my mind :hugs:

Honeybee - I miss you!!

Jaimie - I miss you too!!

Hey Ejay, mushmouth...am I missing anyone else? I hope not!! But just in case hugs to all of you! :hugs::hugs:

It is a RUBBISH day here - I am off to buy some gumboots (country girl now!) and go and weed the chicken coop on the land.


----------



## Moondance

tryforbaby2 said:


> Moon, my boobs started hurting right before ovulation this cycle also and are still very sore weeks later. Maybe it's a good sign! :thumbup: You don't have to put any pics up if you are uncomfortable. My pics were from 2006 when I was 40lbs lighter! I was a toothpick then, now I just look pudgy and I can't wait to stop sucking in my gutt when I am past my fourth month!!! I hope your back pain went away!! :hugs:

Back pain isn't so bad today. 
I do have pics online, as I'm on Facebook, but yeah.... none of my pics are very good anyway, LOL



MyTurnYet said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> No, but I have NEVER had sore boobs BEFORE I have ovulated, or during, always AFTER, because the sore/sensitivity starts about 3dpo or so, and finishes when AF arrives. But this time, sore boobies days early. It's confusing.
> 
> 
> And a tackle glomp is a glomp that is so forceful, the glompee ends up tackled.
> 
> That is confusing! Hmm.
> 
> Ok, now what's a glomp? I'm sorry, I feel like an idiot. I think I need a translation dictionary. :rofl:Click to expand...

Chica chica chica... you have the entire internet at your fingertips and you're asking what a glomp is? Google is your friend darling! lol





CelticNiamh said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> Ugh... just found out the woman who I buy cloth pads from is pregnant, and on her first try too. Jealous as bugger I am. Happy for her too, but still, jealous.
> Especially when she goes telling me that 4 days is too long, and no way the sperm in me could have survived until my Friday ovulation. But she ovulated on Friday and she and hubby "ttc" on Thursday and now she's 6 weeks pregnant.
> 
> well that aint true I got pregnant 2 times from sex 5 days before ov :thumbup: in the right conditions sperm can live up to 5 days so in with a chance ! oh and please do not feel inferior to every one pictures Im over weight as well hun. :hugs: ooh and on sore nipples, mine have stayed tender from Af when I get in the shower and it hits them its ouch! my body has me so confused right now. :shrug:Click to expand...

FF went and changed my ovulation day to Saturday.... And I had sex on the Monday, so I don't know. I am mostly I think, going to just consider this cycle a bust.





LuckyD said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have issues with sore nipples/boobs everytime they ovulate and get a progesterone rise? My nipples have been mega uber sensitive since Monday, like, to the point where just having the cotton cloth of my shirt brush/move over them, makes them tingle and kind of ache/hurt.
> Not to mention, all week, I've had cramping.
> But I only ovulated on Friday, but have had the sore boobs and tummy pains all week. Though I WAS supposed to ovulate on Sunday last week...
> Weird. I had all the symptoms of ovulation starting on Saturday, watery/EWCM, boobs started feeling fat and dense, crampies.... all this normally comes along with ovulation, but the ACTUAL ovulation didnt occur until 5 days after I was due to.
> 
> I totally have the cramping and sore BBs all around O time..it's funny cos I don't think I noticed it that much before TTC, but now it is super obvious! Sorry your body is being a bit confusing at the moment...Click to expand...

I have never had the boob pain BEFORE ovulation, always after, as I always assumed it has to do with my periods, not with ovulation, coz I've had it all the time. One week before AF is due to arrive, boobs start hurting... but yeah, they've been sore all week.




And OMG, what a morning I've had. My brother has a pet rooster named Mr. C, and he hasn't built a pen for him or any such thing, instead, he just lets him wander the yard. This morning, I put some eggs on the stove to boil, then went to attend to my dogs... 2 seconds later, I hear hysterical chicken sounds and my brothers rooster went pelting past house with 3 dogs in hot pursuit. I took off out the door and tried to grab one of the dogs, but just missed it and they got the rooster cornered. Then the dogs owner came running and grabbed them and the rooster limped off as fast as he could.
If we'd been any slower, the dog that had him would have bitten a chunk of his bum end off... Where chickens have that mound, where their tail feathers come out of, he has a large chunk that is rather wobbly and gross. He was bleeding all over the place. His right leg isn't working properly, I think just pulled the muscle in his thigh.
I've got him sitting in a box with a cover over him to keep him warm and some rags on his bum to help stop the bleeding...

Of course, due to all this drama, I forgot the eggs on the stove... 45 minutes later I walked back inside to find the pot black as the ace of spades, the entire house reeking and one of the eggs on fire. Ugh! 
And all this before 11:00...


I have a doctors appointment this afternoon, nothing much, just to speak to the doctors about the 5dpo blood test I had done LAST cycle, to make sure it was okay and positive and all.


----------



## Tanikit

Moondance your poor rooster - hope he feels better soon. Sounds like you had quite a morning!

Anna hope you get your results soon.

Lucky I would love to live in NZ - DH and I have talked about emigrating there so if you know of anyone who has a job for my DH (he's in IT, but I guess I need more specifics than that) or for me (I'm a vet) then let us know - it looks really beautiful there. (I am being serious about emigrating there)

Celtic love the pictures of your family - must be great (and a lot of hard work) to have a lot of children. Our therapist things large families are great - hopefully she will be able to persuade DH to agree to more (I want at least 3)

Squirrelgirl enjoy the hot weather - it can make walking very tiring though. We are heading into winter (although midday is still quite warm here) and I am missing the warmish weather.

Tryfor I hope your animals will be better behaved with this pregnancy - I was lucky with mine - I chucked them out the house when I fell pregnant (and gave them a wall heater in an outside room) and they were just grateful to see me and the baby. By the time she was crawling she was already hugging them. I guess each dog is different though.

Still trying to recover from the hijacking - I find I am very jumpy and any little noise makes me scared. I don't like going places by myself and particularly driving and we have locked up the house quite tightly even when we are inside it. I tried to get a new bank card and felt like I was being treated like a criminal - we had to write our addresses to prove I lived with my DH and so I write both so they would be the same and they told me the "R" did not look alike - I mean really! I grabbed the paper back from the guy and scribbled on it more I was so angry. On top of that the cops were outside the bank handing out papers about safety topics, but while they handed it to you they waved their huge guns in our faces - not something I needed right after a hijacking thanks. Anyway, I am at 10dpo or so so AF should be arriving soon and hopefully next cycle will be better.


----------



## LuckyD

Tanikit said:


> Lucky I would love to live in NZ - DH and I have talked about emigrating there so if you know of anyone who has a job for my DH (he's in IT, but I guess I need more specifics than that) or for me (I'm a vet) then let us know - it looks really beautiful there. (I am being serious about emigrating there)
> 
> Still trying to recover from the hijacking - I find I am very jumpy and any little noise makes me scared. I don't like going places by myself and particularly driving and we have locked up the house quite tightly even when we are inside it. I tried to get a new bank card and felt like I was being treated like a criminal - we had to write our addresses to prove I lived with my DH and so I write both so they would be the same and they told me the "R" did not look alike - I mean really! I grabbed the paper back from the guy and scribbled on it more I was so angry. On top of that the cops were outside the bank handing out papers about safety topics, but while they handed it to you they waved their huge guns in our faces - not something I needed right after a hijacking thanks. Anyway, I am at 10dpo or so so AF should be arriving soon and hopefully next cycle will be better.

Tanikit, this sounds so horrible - the last thing you need is to be questioned by the bank and then have guns waved in your face! I just can't believe what you have been through - no wonder you are still feeling the effects of it :hugs::hugs:

I think you would like NZ. It has been a really nice place to grow up, and feels very safe - of course bad things do happen here, but there are not many guns - even the police don't carry guns - which I really like. Jobs in IT are pretty easy to come by - and I am sure being a vet it wouldn't be hard to find work either. I have a friend who is a vet nurse, if that is any help! If you are seriously serious about it, let me know if I can do anything to help - information, contacts etc. Hope you are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

had my results back and all is clear, soooo my cervix could be alittle inflamed but it will heal in time

only prob is because of the heat andy is having a hard time wanting to cum


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tanikit, my goodness love, you have been through so much, I am so sorry you are still going through so much. It will probably take some time to recover. You are on my mind. :hugs:

Anna, eww gross! lol the 'C' word...I find it so porn-like! lol
Glad to hear the appointment went well. Sorry I have a weak stomach with certain dirty words or dirty idea's! :haha:

LuckyD, sounds like the children loved your land! You must have had a nice weekend! How was your first day at work? Great I am sure! :flower:

Niamh, you are gorgeous! Your children are gorgeous! You have a wonderful family by the looks of it! Yay for communion!!!

Squirrel, enjoy the hot weather love! Our temps keep going from the 50's to the high 80's...up and down....up and down....

Moon, what a morning you had!!?? Did you manage to eat your eggs?! :haha:

Honeybee, I hope you are ok. You don't come on bnb anymore, I am wondering if you are taking a break. Take Care! :hugs:

Hiya Ejay! Hiya Jill!!! :wave:


----------



## honeybee28

hey guys, here I am! I'll try and read back through the thread to see what i missed!

everyone ok?

i should have posted yesterday coz i had such a fun day, was feeling great. 
but today i checked my cp and there's blood there, im 8dpo, this happens every month. so this afternoon ive been all doom and gloom coz af will blatantly turn up on time at the weekend boohoo. why is it so hard to make a baby!?

julia darling how are you feeling?

how's everyone else?

i'll try to catch up now.xx


----------



## honeybee28

ok!! Had a quick catch up, read it a bit quickly though

Tanikit - im so sorry to hear that happened to you, you must have been terrified, im glad you and your family are ok

Jill, im so sorry af got you!! I use the word misgog, proun mizgog, it just means like a grumpy miserable person!!! 

mush yey you came back!

loving all the photos guys, you're all gorgeous, and luckyd your land looks amazing.

missed you all loads.xxx


----------



## mushmouth

I'm awful for replying to multiples but will try! lol

hey honey - :hugs: sorry you're "doom and gloom" af is due friday for me so we'll be in sync if yours does show! (fingers crossed it wont!)

julia - :hugs: hope you're feeling loooovely!

Tanikit - been thinking of you, I cant believe how the bank made you feel :( so sorry hun, i hope you find comfort soon.

luckyD - your land DOES look awesome! 

annamum - this abnormal heat is making me want no physical contact, so I'm not even getting as far as you by the sounds of it! glad you got the all clear though!

hey squirrel, ejay & moon :wave:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Anna Thats good news on the all clear about your cervix, but I don't think your cervix was ever the problem, is hormones has your doctor said they will check them for you. so we now know no abnormal cells or infection causing bleeding which is brilliant, but with out bloods as well it may take a bit longer to get on track, Hope not though.
Did they recommend you chart again to pinpoint OV :thumbup:

Tryfor Thanks so much hun, we had a great day it was lovely and the weather was fab as well. :hugs:

LuckyD your land looks brilliant, well done :hugs:

Tanikit :hugs: so sorry your still feeling all shuck up :hugs: roll on next cycle.

How every one else doing, I miss Jaimie hope she is having a great time:flower:

Im feeling good today, get my results tomorrow and if my doc has not already sent off for a blood sugar reading Im going to ask her to, I have been checking them the last few day and they have gone up from my norm, nearly 7 after 12 hours fasting and all 7 or over 2 hours after eating, not very high so think im either borderline or on the slow down hill ride to Diabetes I hope Im wrong and worrying over nothing.


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> hey guys, here I am! I'll try and read back through the thread to see what i missed!
> 
> everyone ok?
> 
> i should have posted yesterday coz i had such a fun day, was feeling great.
> but today i checked my cp and there's blood there, im 8dpo, this happens every month. so this afternoon ive been all doom and gloom coz af will blatantly turn up on time at the weekend boohoo. why is it so hard to make a baby!?
> 
> julia darling how are you feeling?
> 
> how's everyone else?
> 
> i'll try to catch up now.xx

I hope you have been having alot of fun things to do lately to try and 'help' take your mind off ttc (I know easier said than done). What did you do/use for TTC this month and what dates did you BD? Honey, I am rooting for you too!!! :hugs:

You gals are going to slap me for complaining, but I am exhausted and breaking out like a 14 year old hitting puberty! But this is what is expected. Some sharp cramps here and there but I am making myself be happy with the odd twinges and putting a big smile on my face. Thanks for asking hunnie, I appreciate it! :hugs: You'll be joining me soon enough, I hope it's this weekend! :flower:



mushmouth said:


> I'm awful for replying to multiples but will try! lol
> 
> hey honey - :hugs: sorry you're "doom and gloom" af is due friday for me so we'll be in sync if yours does show! (fingers crossed it wont!)
> 
> julia - :hugs: hope you're feeling loooovely!
> 
> Tanikit - been thinking of you, I cant believe how the bank made you feel :( so sorry hun, i hope you find comfort soon.
> 
> luckyD - your land DOES look awesome!
> 
> annamum - this abnormal heat is making me want no physical contact, so I'm not even getting as far as you by the sounds of it! glad you got the all clear though!
> 
> hey squirrel, ejay & moon :wave:

I am feeling very tired but making the very most if it! No use complaining, as I will get hit by you ladies! Thank You for asking lovey! :flower:
How are you feeling? Are you almost to the cycle where you can start TTC again?! 

Niamh, you are very welcome. :flower: I also miss jaimie like crazy! I sent her the rest of my softcups last week and I am wondering if they made it to her or not! I hope they did and they are in good use! I rubbed my body all over them! :winkwink:


----------



## mushmouth

tryforbaby2 said:


> I am feeling very tired but making the very most if it! No use complaining, as I will get hit by you ladies! Thank You for asking lovey! :flower:
> How are you feeling? Are you almost to the cycle where you can start TTC again?!

 yep sooo close - should be CD1 on friday if it works like normal :flower:

I'm glad you're making the most of being tired... :haha:


----------



## soph77

Morning ladies, slept in today. It was so chilly and so warm in bed I went back to sleep. Hope you all have a lovely day or night, I need to get ready for work!


----------



## mushmouth

hiya soph :wave: I had a sneaky nap in the bed thats in my office this afternoon - shhhhhhhhhhhhh our mini heatwave (HA!) is really taking it out of me


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Anna Thats good news on the all clear about your cervix, but I don't think your cervix was ever the problem, is hormones has your doctor said they will check them for you. so we now know no abnormal cells or infection causing bleeding which is brilliant, but with out bloods as well it may take a bit longer to get on track, Hope not though.
> Did they recommend you chart again to pinpoint OV :thumbup:
> 
> Tryfor Thanks so much hun, we had a great day it was lovely and the weather was fab as well. :hugs:
> 
> LuckyD your land looks brilliant, well done :hugs:
> 
> Tanikit :hugs: so sorry your still feeling all shuck up :hugs: roll on next cycle.
> 
> How every one else doing, I miss Jaimie hope she is having a great time:flower:
> 
> Im feeling good today, get my results tomorrow and if my doc has not already sent off for a blood sugar reading Im going to ask her to, I have been checking them the last few day and they have gone up from my norm, nearly 7 after 12 hours fasting and all 7 or over 2 hours after eating, not very high so think im either borderline or on the slow down hill ride to Diabetes I hope Im wrong and worrying over nothing.

no they just said do what ive been doing before

an hour ago i was having period pains and then i went to the loo and im bleeding alot but because now i am bleeding on and off i cant work out if its a period or not which is annoying


----------



## tryforbaby2

Moondance said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Everyone must be out having fun or sleeping. I'm lonely. :blush:
> 
> D'awwww, poor thing.... thats how I feel most of the time, since many people here are in Northern Hemisphere and I'm in little old Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> ugh so tired lol, and soooooo hot here, we have had highs of 30c here and Jason wasnt well yesterday we went out to ASDA and he kept telling us he didnt feel good, when we got back to the car and in his car seat he was sick alot and in the car, grrrr anyway when we got home the house was cool and he was fine again, it was the heat that made him sick, mind you i have been feeling a bit off, what with feeling tired, nipples been hurting sense a week or 2 after period, feel sick we had sex last night and i started bleeding again and that put Andy off it grrr, but he searched up that everytime i cum i bleed for some reason, i get to ring the doc this week to find out my results, i just soooooo want to find out why im bleeding and if thats the problem of me not being pregnant yet.
> 
> i want to be off these pills so i can fall pregnant, i bet its them thats slowing my clock down lol
> 
> anyway hope you girls been good and having fun where ever the weather is.Click to expand...
> 
> Anna... I know this might sound wrong or whatever, but if you're unhappy with DH, and lately are having issues where he's saying spiteful things on your Facebook, and you're claiming you're single on there to get him back.... is it really a good thing to be thinking about having another child together? Perhaps it would be good to sort out the problems first?
> Then when you're settled and happy, then get down to the business of making babies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have issues with sore nipples/boobs everytime they ovulate and get a progesterone rise? My nipples have been mega uber sensitive since Monday, like, to the point where just having the cotton cloth of my shirt brush/move over them, makes them tingle and kind of ache/hurt.
> Not to mention, all week, I've had cramping.
> But I only ovulated on Friday, but have had the sore boobs and tummy pains all week. Though I WAS supposed to ovulate on Sunday last week...
> Weird. I had all the symptoms of ovulation starting on Saturday, watery/EWCM, boobs started feeling fat and dense, crampies.... all this normally comes along with ovulation, but the ACTUAL ovulation didnt occur until 5 days after I was due to.
> 
> I don't think I am making sense here. MNEH!
> 
> 
> *tackleglomps everybody*Click to expand...

Moon how are the sore boobies?....:haha:


----------



## tryforbaby2

soph77 said:


> Morning ladies, slept in today. It was so chilly and so warm in bed I went back to sleep. Hope you all have a lovely day or night, I need to get ready for work!

Hi Sweetheart!!! I love your new signature! 
Enjoy work today after having such a lovely relaxing sleep last night!

Thinking of you. :cloud9:


----------



## LuckyD

tryforbaby2 said:


> LuckyD, sounds like the children loved your land! You must have had a nice weekend! How was your first day at work? Great I am sure! :flower:

Thanks love! I am actually not starting work until next Monday...they had a few more things to sort out with my position as it is new, so one more week of freedom...am actually really looking forward to starting though!



honeybee28 said:


> hey guys, here I am! I'll try and read back through the thread to see what i missed!
> 
> everyone ok?
> 
> i should have posted yesterday coz i had such a fun day, was feeling great.
> but today i checked my cp and there's blood there, im 8dpo, this happens every month. so this afternoon ive been all doom and gloom coz af will blatantly turn up on time at the weekend boohoo. why is it so hard to make a baby!?

Honeybeeeeeee! You have been missed :hugs: I am so sorry about the spotting...I really, really hope that it doesn't mean AF is on the way. Hope you are ok love :hugs:



mushmouth said:


> luckyD - your land DOES look awesome!

Thanks! We are excited! How are you doing? xx



CelticNiamh said:


> LuckyD your land looks brilliant, well done :hugs:
> 
> Im feeling good today, get my results tomorrow and if my doc has not already sent off for a blood sugar reading Im going to ask her to, I have been checking them the last few day and they have gone up from my norm, nearly 7 after 12 hours fasting and all 7 or over 2 hours after eating, not very high so think im either borderline or on the slow down hill ride to Diabetes I hope Im wrong and worrying over nothing.

Thanks love. Glad that you are feeling good today. I really hope that you are wrong about the diabetes too! Sorry I don't know a lot about diabetes or blood sugar readings, but I hope that it is something else. Good idea to get a reading done either way though. Good luck for getting your results tomorrow! :hugs:



tryforbaby2 said:


> You gals are going to slap me for complaining, but I am exhausted and breaking out like a 14 year old hitting puberty! But this is what is expected. Some sharp cramps here and there but I am making myself be happy with the odd twinges and putting a big smile on my face. Thanks for asking hunnie, I appreciate it! :hugs: You'll be joining me soon enough, I hope it's this weekend! :flower:
> 
> I am feeling very tired but making the very most if it! No use complaining, as I will get hit by you ladies! Thank You for asking lovey! :flower:
> How are you feeling? Are you almost to the cycle where you can start TTC again?!

Now listen Miss Julia - that is twice that you have said we will hit your or slap you if you complain - I would like to say that NO we will not! Personally, I think you should say however you are feeling! We know that you are so happy to be pregnant and we know that you are pulling for all of us to join you - saying that you are tired or that your skin is breaking out is fine! Well, that's my opinion anyway! :hugs:



soph77 said:


> Morning ladies, slept in today. It was so chilly and so warm in bed I went back to sleep. Hope you all have a lovely day or night, I need to get ready for work!

Ha ha Soph, that's exactly where I am now! It's soooo cold outside today! Hope you have a good day at work.


How is everyone doing? I am good, just making the most of my last days of not working. Yesterday my OH, my brother and I went and bought ourselves some gumboots - we are country kids now! Then went to our land and cleared out the chicken coop in the rain. It was fun! The first bit of 'work' we have done on the land. 

I am not thinking much about TTC yet...only CD6 (I think?) so not much going on. But I have just ordered softcups for the first time! (Thanks Soph for the link). So that is a bit exciting.

Hope you are all doing well! xxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Awww :hugs: LuckyD, thank you! Has anyone told you you are the sweetest ever! :flower: Oh...sounds like fun working in the rain! I hope to be a property owner one day!!! Your land really is so pretty and peaceful looking..:cloud9: It's nice to have a few more days of freedom to enjoy your land and DH before heading off to the big workplace! Enjoy your 'me' time! 

And LuckyD, you are so very much correct! I am pulling for my girls to join me very very soon. I miss you girls so much and I would love to continue this journey with my girls starting and continuing their journey with me. Then we can all meet on your land in a few years with our children and camp out for a week! ;)


:cloud9:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good evening ladies! Glad to see you back, honeybee! 

I know it's silly, but I've never thought about how some of you are heading into winter while some of us are heading into summer! Crazy to think how it will soon be 100 degrees here, and snowing and freezing there. I am loving the thought of us all sitting at our computers all around the world right now. (even though you're either asleep or at work or whatever!) I don't know why I'm thinking about it so much, but it's really cool to be able to talk to all of you! 

I'm not sure how I'd get through TTC without you! I'd probably have gone mental by now! :wacko:


:friends:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oh, and Julia, I too wouldn't mind hearing what you're going through. It will help us all prepare for our wonderful BFPs! 


I hope I'll be in the small minority where my acne will clear up when pregnant. I was using a topical cream prescribed by my dermatologist and it was amazing. I had crystal clear skin. But unfortunately, I had to stop taking it when I started TTCing. So now I feel so self-conscious about it. One of my best friends just complimented me a couple weeks ago about how my skin looked and I wanted to say "are you freaking kidding me?" So either I'm doing a good job of hiding it or I'm way too critical of myself.... Probably a mixture of both!!


----------



## honeybee28

awww ive missed you girls!!

julia, was taking multi vit, vit b complex, maca, epo, grapefruit, preseed. my monitor went to high on the monday, we bd'd monday night, wednesday morning and friday morning, then the monitor peaked on saturday but dh was away and didnt get back til tuesday morn.

this morning my right nipple reeaaaallly hurts. but i had random boob pains last month so im ignoring it lol.

i wanna go camping on lucky's land toooooooo!!

have a great day/eve.xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Honey, are you using softcups? For some reason I thought you were using them too! Sounds like you are doing everything very nicely! Come on...bfp! Oh yay for sore boobies, especially nips! I hear alot of girls saying their nips are very sore. Mine are not sore but my boobs in general are very painful just like during the 2ww but it hasn't stopped plus they are oily?...Good signs for boobies! 

Squirrel, it would be so nice to have clear skin....:cloud9: my shoulders, upper back and mid back,my face (alittle) and my boobs are sprouting little pimples. I breakout occasisonally to begin with but now it's double trouble! I was thinking of starting proactiv or skin Id but I amgoing to ask those questions at my first appt. What cream did you use?


----------



## honeybee28

julia i used a softcup once - after the friday morning bd. i lay there for about 15 mins then popped it in, but i think i locked more of the spermies out than in though lol.
i just want it so badly. i know we all do, but you know some days if you think about it too much it actually hurts. that's how i feel today grrr.

awww sorry about your skin - hope there's something you can do to clear it up. btw have you told your daughter your preggo? if so what did she say!? bet she's dead excited.

im going to cook burritos tonight! yesssss. then im going to have a hot bath and then watch the last in the series of 90210. i love it.


----------



## honeybee28

why do i bother going on facebook!?! a friend of mine that i know started trying around the same time as me just announced she's 3 months preggo. how is that fair. im not even a tiny bit preggo. just did a test, bfn, obviously. gaaah. 

right i really am off to cook dinner now.


----------



## mushmouth

Oh honey :hugs: I'm so sorry chick... Your time is soon! So so soon!


----------



## Tanikit

Ahh, honeybee - it is awful to try for so long and keep hearing good stories when we are still trying - hang in there - you'll get a BFP and a little one before you know it

Tryfor hang in there with your skin - first trimester is rough and by second trimester you'll be blooming I'm sure. 

Squirrel I have awful skin - I think its the tabs I had to start taking for the bipolar as it seems to be all cycle now. Maybe I need to find something good to use. The winter -summer thing is weird. We very seldom get snow and to be honest it was 22C today even though we are supposed to be heading into winter - the nights and mornings though feel very cold.

LuckyD good luck with the new job and enjoy your week of freedom.

Celtic less than 8 is considered normal here (although to be honest most people I measure at 7.6 or thereabouts have been eating sugared foods beforehand) It does sound borderline so you shouldn't need treatment now if you are on the diet. Hope the doctors give you good tips and advice and don't stress you out.

Still dealing with crime - there were some people outside work today (4 guys in a car) who clearly wanted to steal stuff from our work, but we managed to chase them away (they were being so suspicious so clearly not professionals. But I am starting to calm down more now - still jumpy and very careful about some things which stresses me out but I can get on with my life now without too many upsets. We have to go to therapy (DH's work insisted) next week Tuesday to chat about it.

DH and I also started sex therapy recently and it has been very good for us - we are enjoying each other much more and looks like we should have most of it sorted out before next cycle to be able to fall pregnant. Its actually a lot of fun what we have been doing - sometimes sex/BDing gets so boring. 

I started spotting a little today so AF is not too far away now (I'm guessing 3 days or so) been remembering the T4, will get a new glucose machine tomorrow and see the endocrinologist nest week Wednesday to check that out and hopefully things will run more smoothly next cycle. "And these things remain - faith, hope and love.... I think those are the 3 key ingredients when ttc - love your partner, hope for a baby and have faith that we will get pregnant one day.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Honey I'll be your cheerleader!!! Rah Rah Rah!!!! :happydance:


Are you going to use softcups for this whole cycle now? It's inevitable that you are going to lock some spremies out but when I put the softcups in, I lay on my back (I make sure he does his deed while I am on my back or he is behind (sorry gals for tmi) and then I prop my butt up, lift my legs alittle in the air and kinda scoop and slide in the softcup all the way in, until it can't go in any further. Most girls on the softcup thread only lasted 3 months tops (some are still there or on a break) but most softcup users get their bfp before they hit 4 months of using them. Lucky me, I hit it at the deadline of the statistic. They say most will have their bfp by or in the 3rd cycle!!! I encourage everyone to give them a shot for the next several cycles, with hoping you don't need them for more than one cycle!!!

:wave: Mush did she show?.......


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tanikit said:


> Ahh, honeybee - it is awful to try for so long and keep hearing good stories when we are still trying - hang in there - you'll get a BFP and a little one before you know it
> 
> Tryfor hang in there with your skin - first trimester is rough and by second trimester you'll be blooming I'm sure.
> 
> Squirrel I have awful skin - I think its the tabs I had to start taking for the bipolar as it seems to be all cycle now. Maybe I need to find something good to use. The winter -summer thing is weird. We very seldom get snow and to be honest it was 22C today even though we are supposed to be heading into winter - the nights and mornings though feel very cold.
> 
> LuckyD good luck with the new job and enjoy your week of freedom.
> 
> Celtic less than 8 is considered normal here (although to be honest most people I measure at 7.6 or thereabouts have been eating sugared foods beforehand) It does sound borderline so you shouldn't need treatment now if you are on the diet. Hope the doctors give you good tips and advice and don't stress you out.
> 
> Still dealing with crime - there were some people outside work today (4 guys in a car) who clearly wanted to steal stuff from our work, but we managed to chase them away (they were being so suspicious so clearly not professionals. But I am starting to calm down more now - still jumpy and very careful about some things which stresses me out but I can get on with my life now without too many upsets. We have to go to therapy (DH's work insisted) next week Tuesday to chat about it.
> 
> DH and I also started sex therapy recently and it has been very good for us - we are enjoying each other much more and looks like we should have most of it sorted out before next cycle to be able to fall pregnant. Its actually a lot of fun what we have been doing - sometimes sex/BDing gets so boring.
> 
> I started spotting a little today so AF is not too far away now (I'm guessing 3 days or so) been remembering the T4, will get a new glucose machine tomorrow and see the endocrinologist nest week Wednesday to check that out and hopefully things will run more smoothly next cycle. "And these things remain - faith, hope and love.... I think those are the 3 key ingredients when ttc - love your partner, hope for a baby and have faith that we will get pregnant one day.

That's Beautiful Tanikit.....why didn't I see that inspirational quote a year ago?....It's really nice! I am sorry to hear that there is soooo much crime in your area! Thats scary and itmakes you wonder why people have nothing better to do with their time then to be criminals. On a plus side, I love love love the fact that sex therapy is awesome for you and DH! Yes! 
Tanikit, I have been thinking about you everyday lately and I have a good feeling about you.....:hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

:flower:Just incase you girls would like to see my charting I do, in the bathroom, while TTC for this cycle I got my surprise. I wrote everything except the days I had a BM (which were more frequent this cycle) Hope it helps! 

With my first pregnancy with DD 6 years ago, the ONLY symptom that I had was implantation spotting over a few day period that was very very light.

I got my bfp almost 2 weeks ago now and over the past 9 months of ttc I had alot of the same symptoms that I did every other month. Some were new. Here are my symptoms from the cycle in which I got my bfp:

CD1 - CD5 AF and boobs really sore (which was weird as my boobs stop being sore right when AF starts). CD5, BD in shower (TMI - lol)
CD6 Spotting with Sticky CM 
CD7 Spotting with Creamy CM - BD, him on top
CD8-CD9 nothing but a high and hard cervix
CD10 Fertility appointment to discuss my start of treatment for following cycle
Really wet CM in the evening
CD11 Really wet CM stretched up to 1" (trust me, I have awesome CM!) ;) - BD, me on top, used softcup
CD12 Still stretched up to an 1" and still really wet (cerix is still high and hard)
CD13 Really bad loose stools (not digesting food properly!), EWCM that stretched up to 4", cramps in left side ovary, - BD, (I have a not next to it that says: BEST SEX EVER!!!) apparantly it was THAT good! Him on top - used softcup Lmao :rofl: took digi opk today (1st day using them this cycle as I 'normally don't O until CD18) and WHAM "smiley face!" also inserted softcup - cervix was high and soft
CD14 neg opk EWCM in the morning by the evening it was drying up - cervix returned to medium/middle and hard - BD, him on top, used softcup.
CD15 neg opk, my outer 'V' is sore and left boob starts to hurt (yet again) Dry CM
Cd16 neg opk, my outer 'V' is still sore and my left boob is really really sore Dry CM
CD17 stopped taking opk's as I realized I must have O'd early this month and figured I didn't BD enough :shrug:
CD18 Very Thick and Creamy CM (kinda sticky) and left boob still sore 
CD19 On our way home to visit family, 3 hour drive,my 5 year old DD very very sick with fever - Dry CM - while I was driving I got some tugging pains for a little while on the right side of my belly button (feltlike a pulling feeling from the inside)
CD20 DD is still sick - both my boobs are very sore to the touch - underwear very creamy CM - cervix was very hard and low
CD21 Going back to our home, creamy glob of CM in underwear and thick creamy underwear, boobs still sore
CD22 DD started to feel better and fever is gone, thick glob of CM and hpt had a very very almost non-existant line(no one else would ever be able to see it and IT didn't develop anyline during the time frams. Seen it hours later.
CD23 Pain behind belly button just like the pain I had on CD19, but this was a little more intense and lasted all morning. Hard and low cervix Sticky CM - hpt had faint line no one can see but me
CD24 UhOh...watery CM like I ALWAYS get before AF!!!....with a soft high cervix! :shock:....oh no!!...hpt, very light line almost invisible....
CD25 2 FRER Positve with faint lines, went in for bloodwork to confirm, beta 27 (low but positive) Plus I started getting positives way before my expected AF! Dry panties but very creamy at cervix, high and soft
CD26 I started breaking out like a teenager (but I do usually a week before AF is due) But this time I was breaking out everywhere!!!! AF-like cramps, boobs still sore hpt stillhave lines very faint - Dry CM
CD27 Dry CM 
CD28 Snot like CM (kinda thick but stringy like with a tinge of yellow to it) Peeing a little more
CD29 and on some light cramps on either side of abdomen, some sharp and quick, breaking out loads and loads, very tired, and for some reason I am doing a #2 a little more regularly that what I was before. I just took 2 hpt's at CD35 ad CD36 and the lines cameup dark immediately...I will not have a scan until Iam 12 weeks so I will continue to test every once in awhile until then to ease my nerves! 
Phew! This was long to type as I typed it from my 'home' TTC journal, I hope this helps somebody!!! Any questions, please ask away!


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> why do i bother going on facebook!?! a friend of mine that i know started trying around the same time as me just announced she's 3 months preggo. how is that fair. im not even a tiny bit preggo. just did a test, bfn, obviously. gaaah.
> 
> right i really am off to cook dinner now.

I'm sorry you are feeling low today honey, I know what you mean about wanting it so bad that it hurts.



Tanikit said:


> Ahh, honeybee - it is awful to try for so long and keep hearing good stories when we are still trying - hang in there - you'll get a BFP and a little one before you know it
> 
> Tryfor hang in there with your skin - first trimester is rough and by second trimester you'll be blooming I'm sure.
> 
> Squirrel I have awful skin - I think its the tabs I had to start taking for the bipolar as it seems to be all cycle now. Maybe I need to find something good to use. The winter -summer thing is weird. We very seldom get snow and to be honest it was 22C today even though we are supposed to be heading into winter - the nights and mornings though feel very cold.
> 
> LuckyD good luck with the new job and enjoy your week of freedom.
> 
> Celtic less than 8 is considered normal here (although to be honest most people I measure at 7.6 or thereabouts have been eating sugared foods beforehand) It does sound borderline so you shouldn't need treatment now if you are on the diet. Hope the doctors give you good tips and advice and don't stress you out.
> 
> Still dealing with crime - there were some people outside work today (4 guys in a car) who clearly wanted to steal stuff from our work, but we managed to chase them away (they were being so suspicious so clearly not professionals. But I am starting to calm down more now - still jumpy and very careful about some things which stresses me out but I can get on with my life now without too many upsets. We have to go to therapy (DH's work insisted) next week Tuesday to chat about it.
> 
> DH and I also started sex therapy recently and it has been very good for us - we are enjoying each other much more and looks like we should have most of it sorted out before next cycle to be able to fall pregnant. Its actually a lot of fun what we have been doing - sometimes sex/BDing gets so boring.
> 
> I started spotting a little today so AF is not too far away now (I'm guessing 3 days or so) been remembering the T4, will get a new glucose machine tomorrow and see the endocrinologist nest week Wednesday to check that out and hopefully things will run more smoothly next cycle. "And these things remain - faith, hope and love.... I think those are the 3 key ingredients when ttc - love your partner, hope for a baby and have faith that we will get pregnant one day.

So glad that therapy is working out well for you, must have been such a big step to take to actually get started with it but now that you are there it is good to see that you both are starting to feel the rewards and get back on track to the bedroom!



tryforbaby2 said:


> Honey I'll be your cheerleader!!! Rah Rah Rah!!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Are you going to use softcups for this whole cycle now? It's inevitable that you are going to lock some spremies out but when I put the softcups in, I lay on my back (I make sure he does his deed while I am on my back or he is behind (sorry gals for tmi) and then I prop my butt up, lift my legs alittle in the air and kinda scoop and slide in the softcup all the way in, until it can't go in any further. Most girls on the softcup thread only lasted 3 months tops (some are still there or on a break) but most softcup users get their bfp before they hit 4 months of using them. Lucky me, I hit it at the deadline of the statistic. They say most will have their bfp by or in the 3rd cycle!!! I encourage everyone to give them a shot for the next several cycles, with hoping you don't need them for more than one cycle!!!
> 
> :wave: Mush did she show?.......

I like those odds Julia! Second month for me so I hope I sit in the middle of those statistics and get my bfp! That is how I put mine in too, slide and scoop it along until it has collected all the stray spermies and lock them into place :)


----------



## soph77

Julia, thank you for posting your 'charting', I enjoyed reading it.
My hayfever is staring to drive me crazy but I WILL NOT take my antihistamines!! I have started to see more cm and I won't risk drying it up again. Last night I had trouble falling asleep because I felt itchy all over and I rubbed my eyes so bad last night that I look a little like a monster this morning!!!

More good news, got my computer back last night and so far so good it is still running! I will see if I can post some pics.


----------



## soph77

1. is the boys in Cambodia at Bayon
2. is us all in Thailand on Koh NangYaun
3. is Dave and I on our honeymoon 
4. is us all in Cambodia at Ta Prohm
5. Family at our wedding
 



Attached Files:







thailand and cambodia 002_518x691.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 3









thailand and cambodia 631_691x518.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 3









thailand and cambodia 685_691x518.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 4









thailand and cambodia 015_691x518.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0274_518x774.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:hi: to everyone!!

Awesome pictures, Soph!!!!



tryforbaby2 said:


> Squirrel, it would be so nice to have clear skin....:cloud9: my shoulders, upper back and mid back,my face (alittle) and my boobs are sprouting little pimples. I breakout occasisonally to begin with but now it's double trouble! I was thinking of starting proactiv or skin Id but I amgoing to ask those questions at my first appt. What cream did you use?

I was using "Rosac", an antibiotic cream, and that worked wonders, but it's Category C (unknown how it would affect a baby) so she took me off of it when I said I was going to TTC. That's been nearly a year ago already that I had that appointment!!! Met with her not long after our wedding "just in case" :dohh: Then I started using Clindamycin, which apparently can also be used on your hooha for BV or something like that!! :shock: Craziness! That didn't work for me at all, then started on Finacea, and again that didn't do anything for me. Now I'm trying Epiduo. Eh, I guess it's a tiny bit better, but still no where near great. Trying to give it a bit of time to work. Thinking I might break down and by a Zeno. It's a little device that applies heat to a pimple to help kill the bacteria. 

It seems so unfair that hormones can make us break out like this. No fair at all! Especially when you're pregnant (or trying) you have to be so careful with what you use. I know you're supposed to be careful with salylcic acid due to the fact that it really is just aspirin, but I don't know about proactiv or skin ID. Definitely talk to your doctor. You could try doing an internet search too to see what over the counter things you can try. I'm thinking Witch Hazel may be all right (but not 100% certain).




honeybee28 said:


> why do i bother going on facebook!?! a friend of mine that i know started trying around the same time as me just announced she's 3 months preggo. how is that fair. im not even a tiny bit preggo. just did a test, bfn, obviously. gaaah.
> 
> right i really am off to cook dinner now.

Facebook is evil. :hugs:



Tanikit said:


> DH and I also started sex therapy recently and it has been very good for us - we are enjoying each other much more and looks like we should have most of it sorted out before next cycle to be able to fall pregnant. Its actually a lot of fun what we have been doing - sometimes sex/BDing gets so boring.
> 
> "And these things remain - faith, hope and love.... I think those are the 3 key ingredients when ttc - love your partner, hope for a baby and have faith that we will get pregnant one day.

First of all, Tanikit, still been thinking of you and the horrible experience you had to go through. That's really hard to imagine that you had guys sitting outside your office. It's amazing you all were able to run them off! :hugs:

Glad to hear counseling is going well. You should pass along any tips you learn! That's so nice that you're enjoying each other more. I'm sure we could all use a bit of that -- considering that's how the TTHF movement started! :thumbup:

Love that quote -- it's awesome!


----------



## LuckyD

tryforbaby2 said:


> Awww :hugs: LuckyD, thank you! Has anyone told you you are the sweetest ever! :flower: Oh...sounds like fun working in the rain! I hope to be a property owner one day!!! Your land really is so pretty and peaceful looking..:cloud9: It's nice to have a few more days of freedom to enjoy your land and DH before heading off to the big workplace! Enjoy your 'me' time!
> 
> And LuckyD, you are so very much correct! I am pulling for my girls to join me very very soon. I miss you girls so much and I would love to continue this journey with my girls starting and continuing their journey with me. Then we can all meet on your land in a few years with our children and camp out for a week! ;)

I think this is a great plan...NZ camp-out with the babies! We can drink wine and eat yummy food and remember those long-ago days when we were TTC....



SquirrelGirl said:


> Good evening ladies! Glad to see you back, honeybee!
> 
> I know it's silly, but I've never thought about how some of you are heading into winter while some of us are heading into summer! Crazy to think how it will soon be 100 degrees here, and snowing and freezing there. I am loving the thought of us all sitting at our computers all around the world right now. (even though you're either asleep or at work or whatever!) I don't know why I'm thinking about it so much, but it's really cool to be able to talk to all of you!
> 
> I'm not sure how I'd get through TTC without you! I'd probably have gone mental by now! :wacko:

I agree Squirrel - I am so grateful to have you all here to chat to. There honestly isn't anyone else I can talk to about this - well, I talk to my OH but not in such detail! Thanks for being such wonderful women :hugs:



honeybee28 said:


> this morning my right nipple reeaaaallly hurts. but i had random boob pains last month so im ignoring it lol.
> 
> i wanna go camping on lucky's land toooooooo!!
> 
> have a great day/eve.xxx

There is totally a spot for you on the land Honeybee! I'll reserve it with your name. 



honeybee28 said:


> why do i bother going on facebook!?! a friend of mine that i know started trying around the same time as me just announced she's 3 months preggo. how is that fair. im not even a tiny bit preggo. just did a test, bfn, obviously. gaaah.
> 
> right i really am off to cook dinner now.

Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry :hugs: stupid Facebook. The whole getting pregnant thing doesn't seem to be based on fairness - it's just random, which makes things so frustrating. Hope you are ok :hugs:



Tanikit said:


> Still dealing with crime - there were some people outside work today (4 guys in a car) who clearly wanted to steal stuff from our work, but we managed to chase them away (they were being so suspicious so clearly not professionals. But I am starting to calm down more now - still jumpy and very careful about some things which stresses me out but I can get on with my life now without too many upsets. We have to go to therapy (DH's work insisted) next week Tuesday to chat about it.
> 
> DH and I also started sex therapy recently and it has been very good for us - we are enjoying each other much more and looks like we should have most of it sorted out before next cycle to be able to fall pregnant. Its actually a lot of fun what we have been doing - sometimes sex/BDing gets so boring.
> 
> I started spotting a little today so AF is not too far away now (I'm guessing 3 days or so) been remembering the T4, will get a new glucose machine tomorrow and see the endocrinologist nest week Wednesday to check that out and hopefully things will run more smoothly next cycle. "And these things remain - faith, hope and love.... I think those are the 3 key ingredients when ttc - love your partner, hope for a baby and have faith that we will get pregnant one day.

That is so awesome to hear that therapy is going so well and that you and your OH are enjoying each other! And I LOVE that quote - so, so true. Thanks for sharing it - I am going to remember that when I am feeling down.



tryforbaby2 said:


> :flower:Just incase you girls would like to see my charting I do, in the bathroom, while TTC for this cycle I got my surprise. I wrote everything except the days I had a BM (which were more frequent this cycle) Hope it helps!
> 
> With my first pregnancy with DD 6 years ago, the ONLY symptom that I had was implantation spotting over a few day period that was very very light.
> 
> I got my bfp almost 2 weeks ago now and over the past 9 months of ttc I had alot of the same symptoms that I did every other month. Some were new. Here are my symptoms from the cycle in which I got my bfp:
> 
> CD1 - CD5 AF and boobs really sore (which was weird as my boobs stop being sore right when AF starts). CD5, BD in shower (TMI - lol)
> CD6 Spotting with Sticky CM
> CD7 Spotting with Creamy CM - BD, him on top
> CD8-CD9 nothing but a high and hard cervix
> CD10 Fertility appointment to discuss my start of treatment for following cycle
> Really wet CM in the evening
> CD11 Really wet CM stretched up to 1" (trust me, I have awesome CM!) ;) - BD, me on top, used softcup
> CD12 Still stretched up to an 1" and still really wet (cerix is still high and hard)
> CD13 Really bad loose stools (not digesting food properly!), EWCM that stretched up to 4", cramps in left side ovary, - BD, (I have a not next to it that says: BEST SEX EVER!!!) apparantly it was THAT good! Him on top - used softcup Lmao :rofl: took digi opk today (1st day using them this cycle as I 'normally don't O until CD18) and WHAM "smiley face!" also inserted softcup - cervix was high and soft
> CD14 neg opk EWCM in the morning by the evening it was drying up - cervix returned to medium/middle and hard - BD, him on top, used softcup.
> CD15 neg opk, my outer 'V' is sore and left boob starts to hurt (yet again) Dry CM
> Cd16 neg opk, my outer 'V' is still sore and my left boob is really really sore Dry CM
> CD17 stopped taking opk's as I realized I must have O'd early this month and figured I didn't BD enough :shrug:
> CD18 Very Thick and Creamy CM (kinda sticky) and left boob still sore
> CD19 On our way home to visit family, 3 hour drive,my 5 year old DD very very sick with fever - Dry CM - while I was driving I got some tugging pains for a little while on the right side of my belly button (feltlike a pulling feeling from the inside)
> CD20 DD is still sick - both my boobs are very sore to the touch - underwear very creamy CM - cervix was very hard and low
> CD21 Going back to our home, creamy glob of CM in underwear and thick creamy underwear, boobs still sore
> CD22 DD started to feel better and fever is gone, thick glob of CM and hpt had a very very almost non-existant line(no one else would ever be able to see it and IT didn't develop anyline during the time frams. Seen it hours later.
> CD23 Pain behind belly button just like the pain I had on CD19, but this was a little more intense and lasted all morning. Hard and low cervix Sticky CM - hpt had faint line no one can see but me
> CD24 UhOh...watery CM like I ALWAYS get before AF!!!....with a soft high cervix! :shock:....oh no!!...hpt, very light line almost invisible....
> CD25 2 FRER Positve with faint lines, went in for bloodwork to confirm, beta 27 (low but positive) Plus I started getting positives way before my expected AF! Dry panties but very creamy at cervix, high and soft
> CD26 I started breaking out like a teenager (but I do usually a week before AF is due) But this time I was breaking out everywhere!!!! AF-like cramps, boobs still sore hpt stillhave lines very faint - Dry CM
> CD27 Dry CM
> CD28 Snot like CM (kinda thick but stringy like with a tinge of yellow to it) Peeing a little more
> CD29 and on some light cramps on either side of abdomen, some sharp and quick, breaking out loads and loads, very tired, and for some reason I am doing a #2 a little more regularly that what I was before. I just took 2 hpt's at CD35 ad CD36 and the lines cameup dark immediately...I will not have a scan until Iam 12 weeks so I will continue to test every once in awhile until then to ease my nerves!
> Phew! This was long to type as I typed it from my 'home' TTC journal, I hope this helps somebody!!! Any questions, please ask away!

Thanks Julia! I already know that I am going to obsess over that in the 2ww...!



soph77 said:


> Julia, thank you for posting your 'charting', I enjoyed reading it.
> My hayfever is staring to drive me crazy but I WILL NOT take my antihistamines!! I have started to see more cm and I won't risk drying it up again. Last night I had trouble falling asleep because I felt itchy all over and I rubbed my eyes so bad last night that I look a little like a monster this morning!!!
> 
> More good news, got my computer back last night and so far so good it is still running! I will see if I can post some pics.

Oh, yuck to hayfever! I get it bad too and it drives me CRAZY! The itchy eyes are the worst. Have you tried anything else for it? I once went to a homeopath and it helped. A friend of mine also had acupuncture and she never got hayfever again! I have always meant to try that.



soph77 said:


> 1. is the boys in Cambodia at Bayon
> 2. is us all in Thailand on Koh NangYaun
> 3. is Dave and I on our honeymoon
> 4. is us all in Cambodia at Ta Prohm
> 5. Family at our wedding

Gorgeous photos Soph! Love them! The boys are so cute all dressed up at your wedding! Awww, lovely family!


I am going to watch Glee today - all that talk of it a few weeks ago has inspired me! It is cold and grey here, so perfect day for curling up with a DVD. Things are fine with me, it rained all day yesterday so I listened to a lot of Bob Dylan and made feijoa and chocolate chip cupcakes - yum! AF has gone - hurrah - so will probably start having a few random BDs soon just for fun and to get into the swing of things, so to speak....but don't want to wear ourselves out, as I didn't get a positive OPK until CD18 last cycle and want to have something left in the tanks.

How funny, just as I was typing that my OPKs and pre-seed arrived! Now just waiting on the softcups...


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hi ladies, just a quick check in to say hi before I go to bed. Work has been BRUTAL this week...so exhausted. Will catch up more, soon!


----------



## soph77

bad news ladies :( :( :(
I just got a smiley face on my opk and dh doesn't get home til sunday :(
This is crazy, I'm only cd10!!!! I have never Oed this early, looks like it may be over before it has even begun! We haven't even bd once this cycle! I tried to get him to bd before he left but I wanted to go to bed and he wanted to stay up late so he would be tired and sleep on the long bus the next day and I thought it would be fine because there was no way I would O before he got back. :( :( :( 
very sad right now.


----------



## mushmouth

tryforbaby2 said:


> :wave: Mush did she show?.......

 not yet! Cd 29 of 31 today.... Lacking cramps but making up for it in mood swings! Lol


----------



## mushmouth

Oh soph I'm sorry hun... :hugs:

Not fimiliar with the cbfm.., does smiley mean you're going to ov any time now?


----------



## Tanikit

Soph - loved your pictures. Sorry to hear about the positive opk with no DH around - maybe its a false positive - how long are your cycles normally? Sorry to hear about the hayfever - I usually try Vitamin C in large doses but that also isn't the best for ttc.

MyTurnYet - sorry to hear about your work. Hope it will be kinder to you now.

Julia thanks for all the details - its always good to know what happened in a successful cycle.


----------



## Annamumof2

i'm still here just rather tired and confused about my body i think i am started CD 1 yesterday or day before but not sure as i keep bleeding on and off so never know when my period is here


----------



## tryforbaby2

soph77 said:


> 1. is the boys in Cambodia at Bayon
> 2. is us all in Thailand on Koh NangYaun
> 3. is Dave and I on our honeymoon
> 4. is us all in Cambodia at Ta Prohm
> 5. Family at our wedding


You take such lovely photo's! Your family is beautiful and it seems you all travel so much! :)



MyTurnYet said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick check in to say hi before I go to bed. Work has been BRUTAL this week...so exhausted. Will catch up more, soon!

Oh No! I hope work gets better! There is nothing worse at work than being miserable!! Especially when half of your life is spent there! :hugs:



soph77 said:


> bad news ladies :( :( :(
> I just got a smiley face on my opk and dh doesn't get home til sunday :(
> This is crazy, I'm only cd10!!!! I have never Oed this early, looks like it may be over before it has even begun! We haven't even bd once this cycle! I tried to get him to bd before he left but I wanted to go to bed and he wanted to stay up late so he would be tired and sleep on the long bus the next day and I thought it would be fine because there was no way I would O before he got back. :( :( :(
> very sad right now.

Oh No Soph! I hope it's not a real positive. :hugs: How long are your cycles generally?

Damnit....how far away is he? Can you go see him for a quickie with a softcup in hand?


----------



## tryforbaby2

LuckyD and Tanikit, thanks! Someone on another thread had asked about knowing everything that someone who got their bfp has done in a cycle with symptoms and all. Well she is in luck because I write it all down! :winkwink: My main reason for posting it in here was because I had alot of the same damn symptoms every month, all the af is coming symptoms too. Watery CM, Cramps, sore boobs, etc....want to shed some light on my girls! :flower:

:hi: anna!


----------



## tryforbaby2

There is nothing wrong with a few random BD sessions and chocolate chip cupcakes!!! ;)


----------



## honeybee28

soph77 said:


> bad news ladies :( :( :(
> I just got a smiley face on my opk and dh doesn't get home til sunday :(
> This is crazy, I'm only cd10!!!! I have never Oed this early, looks like it may be over before it has even begun! We haven't even bd once this cycle! I tried to get him to bd before he left but I wanted to go to bed and he wanted to stay up late so he would be tired and sleep on the long bus the next day and I thought it would be fine because there was no way I would O before he got back. :( :( :(
> very sad right now.

soph!!! nooooooooooo!! How has that happened?! Is it possible to have false positives on those digi tests? that's so weird, julia had a random early smiley face too. RUBBISH. Like julia says, is there anyway you can get to dh!?

mush - i feel your pain with the moodswings lol!! af's due monday for me, you're due friday right?

haha julia, you've totally sold softcups to me, im gonna carry on using them.

my friend had her baby today!! By emergency c section, a little boy called Oliver.

I'm seeing black eyed peas on friday night, im sooo excited about that!! woo woo.

at lunchtime i went to a shop to buy my sis a load of cute little house warming presents, at the checkout the guy scanned it all but it was like it didnt all register and he under charged me by about £15! result! I do feel a little guilty though... 

i think that is all my news for the day. hope you're all alright.xxx


----------



## honeybee28

tryforbaby2 said:


> There is nothing wrong with a few random BD sessions and chocolate chip cupcakes!!! ;)

i really really really like cupcakes. i love the frosting on them so much!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi All :flower:

Soph may be its wrong or your super fertile either way I hope you dont OV till DH get home :hugs: actually I think I may have ovulated early this cycle as well I will know if my temp goes up tomorrow. I haven't BD so no chance of BFP.

Tryfor that great info thanks so much, something to read when I am TTC again some day soon.

Honeybee oh well done now throw some money in the poor box or give to an animal rescue either :flower:

Tanikit, still waiting on my results get them tomorrow, the nurse rang me 3 times LOL I missed her all 3 times, twice today as I was helping my cat give birth it was so sad, she had one kitten nice and healthy then took about two hours to have the second I have seen that before so did not worry to much, but the head came out and she was like that for at least 10 minutes so I knew there was little hope for him. the rest came very quickly one OK or so I thought, one was gasping when born but I tried every thing to get him going and no joy I even did CPR:cry: then the other weak kitten was having problems breathing. fluid in his lungs so the vet said and he had to be put down. I have one left and I am hoping for my cats and my sons that the kitten is ok I feel so bad she had a discharge a day before so the vet gave me antibiotics just in case. I have delivered many kittens and even got a cold kitten breathing and moving before but never have I seen this many losses in one litter its her first and last.

ok sorry about going on about my poor cat, feel so sorry for her I'm so soft :cry:

How is every one else, Mush,Moon,LuckyD:hugs:

I have been researching my blood sugar levels and I think I am borderline all right fasting are still borderline high, Here they have to be 7 or over to be classed as diabetes, Im just under that, Although I know that with my blood sugar monitor so I guess a blood test will be higher!!! ??? I will ask for a proper GTT test in stead of just a fasting one like they done before.


----------



## honeybee28

awww niamh that's so sad about your kittys, i really hope that kitten is ok. Keep us updated. How many cats have you got?


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> awww niamh that's so sad about your kittys, i really hope that kitten is ok. Keep us updated. How many cats have you got?


Just Suzie we rescued her all her litter mates got killed on the road we found her and took her home, she was tiny still is on the small side. well two now including her baby. I think I will keep him he wont my heart when he tried to suck my fingers LOL. its very sad all right esp as I could not save them, but we have one so now to focus on him and mum.


----------



## soph77

tryforbaby2 said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> 1. is the boys in Cambodia at Bayon
> 2. is us all in Thailand on Koh NangYaun
> 3. is Dave and I on our honeymoon
> 4. is us all in Cambodia at Ta Prohm
> 5. Family at our wedding
> 
> 
> You take such lovely photo's! Your family is beautiful and it seems you all travel so much! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> bad news ladies :( :( :(
> I just got a smiley face on my opk and dh doesn't get home til sunday :(
> This is crazy, I'm only cd10!!!! I have never Oed this early, looks like it may be over before it has even begun! We haven't even bd once this cycle! I tried to get him to bd before he left but I wanted to go to bed and he wanted to stay up late so he would be tired and sleep on the long bus the next day and I thought it would be fine because there was no way I would O before he got back. :( :( :(
> very sad right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh No Soph! I hope it's not a real positive. :hugs: How long are your cycles generally?
> 
> Damnit....how far away is he? Can you go see him for a quickie with a softcup in hand?Click to expand...

I am glad it SEEMS like we travel lots, but that was my first overseas trip ever! We took a family trip to Thailand and Cambodia and got married in Thailand. Dave is super well traveled though. He spent about 9 years traveling before we met, I am very jealous and have the travel bug now.

Can't get to dh I am afraid. He is on the reef trip with the year 12 marine studies class at his school. 7 hours drive, then I would have to get a boat out to his island. I cannot even contact him, there is no mobile reception :(
I can think of worse places to have to go for work than the Great Barrier Reef ;) 



tryforbaby2 said:


> There is nothing wrong with a few random BD sessions and chocolate chip cupcakes!!! ;)




honeybee28 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with a few random BD sessions and chocolate chip cupcakes!!! ;)
> 
> i really really really like cupcakes. i love the frosting on them so much!!!Click to expand...

I LOVE cupcakes, for those who love beautiful cupcakes, I recommend getting the crabapple bakery cupcake recipe book. OMG the best cupcakes ever!! My girlfriend makes the yummiest cupcakes, hers always turn out the best and she is bringing lemon meringue cupcakes on friday night for a girls movie night. yummy!


CelticNiamh said:


> Hi All :flower:
> 
> Soph may be its wrong or your super fertile either way I hope you dont OV till DH get home :hugs: actually I think I may have ovulated early this cycle as well I will know if my temp goes up tomorrow. I haven't BD so no chance of BFP.
> 
> Tryfor that great info thanks so much, something to read when I am TTC again some day soon.
> 
> Honeybee oh well done now throw some money in the poor box or give to an animal rescue either :flower:
> 
> Tanikit, still waiting on my results get them tomorrow, the nurse rang me 3 times LOL I missed her all 3 times, twice today as I was helping my cat give birth it was so sad, she had one kitten nice and healthy then took about two hours to have the second I have seen that before so did not worry to much, but the head came out and she was like that for at least 10 minutes so I knew there was little hope for him. the rest came very quickly one OK or so I thought, one was gasping when born but I tried every thing to get him going and no joy I even did CPR:cry: then the other weak kitten was having problems breathing. fluid in his lungs so the vet said and he had to be put down. I have one left and I am hoping for my cats and my sons that the kitten is ok I feel so bad she had a discharge a day before so the vet gave me antibiotics just in case. I have delivered many kittens and even got a cold kitten breathing and moving before but never have I seen this many losses in one litter its her first and last.
> 
> ok sorry about going on about my poor cat, feel so sorry for her I'm so soft :cry:
> 
> How is every one else, Mush,Moon,LuckyD:hugs:
> 
> I have been researching my blood sugar levels and I think I am borderline all right fasting are still borderline high, Here they have to be 7 or over to be classed as diabetes, Im just under that, Although I know that with my blood sugar monitor so I guess a blood test will be higher!!! ??? I will ask for a proper GTT test in stead of just a fasting one like they done before.

Wost thing about this early +opk, is that I can't keep testing to see if it continues! It was my last stick left over from last month and I am still waiting for my new box to arrive. Hopefully come today. Good news is that my temp stayed down today, lets hope it stays down.

Oh your poor little cat, that must be heartbreaking for you and your family to lose those kittens. I hope the last one makes it though :hugs:

Hope you get some good news today from your test results, kup.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

soph77 said:


> bad news ladies :( :( :(
> I just got a smiley face on my opk and dh doesn't get home til sunday :(
> This is crazy, I'm only cd10!!!! I have never Oed this early, looks like it may be over before it has even begun! We haven't even bd once this cycle! I tried to get him to bd before he left but I wanted to go to bed and he wanted to stay up late so he would be tired and sleep on the long bus the next day and I thought it would be fine because there was no way I would O before he got back. :( :( :(
> very sad right now.

Oh, Soph, I really do hope it's wrong. Maybe you could rent a plane, strap on a parachute and land on his boat that way! :winkwink:


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> bad news ladies :( :( :(
> I just got a smiley face on my opk and dh doesn't get home til sunday :(
> This is crazy, I'm only cd10!!!! I have never Oed this early, looks like it may be over before it has even begun! We haven't even bd once this cycle! I tried to get him to bd before he left but I wanted to go to bed and he wanted to stay up late so he would be tired and sleep on the long bus the next day and I thought it would be fine because there was no way I would O before he got back. :( :( :(
> very sad right now.

Oh no Soph! As the others have said, I really hope that it is wrong! It's weird that you would get a positive so early....fingers crossed for you!



tryforbaby2 said:


> There is nothing wrong with a few random BD sessions and chocolate chip cupcakes!!! ;)

Nothing wrong at all! Delicious...! (and the cupcakes are not bad either..)



CelticNiamh said:


> Tanikit, still waiting on my results get them tomorrow, the nurse rang me 3 times LOL I missed her all 3 times, twice today as I was helping my cat give birth it was so sad, she had one kitten nice and healthy then took about two hours to have the second I have seen that before so did not worry to much, but the head came out and she was like that for at least 10 minutes so I knew there was little hope for him. the rest came very quickly one OK or so I thought, one was gasping when born but I tried every thing to get him going and no joy I even did CPR:cry: then the other weak kitten was having problems breathing. fluid in his lungs so the vet said and he had to be put down. I have one left and I am hoping for my cats and my sons that the kitten is ok I feel so bad she had a discharge a day before so the vet gave me antibiotics just in case. I have delivered many kittens and even got a cold kitten breathing and moving before but never have I seen this many losses in one litter its her first and last.

Oh sweetie, so sorry - that made me so sad reading that! 
Good luck with getting your results soon!!



soph77 said:


> Wost thing about this early +opk, is that I can't keep testing to see if it continues! It was my last stick left over from last month and I am still waiting for my new box to arrive. Hopefully come today. Good news is that my temp stayed down today, lets hope it stays down.

Stay down temperature! 

Honeybee - have fun at Black Eyed Peas!!

Hi everyone!!

I am loving Glee - going to watch some more of it now!


----------



## Moondance

tryforbaby2 said:


> Moon, what a morning you had!!?? Did you manage to eat your eggs?! :haha:

Ha, no! I ended up having to throw them away, and make some fresh. 
And the kitchen still smells, days later, of burnt egg!



mushmouth said:


> hey squirrel, ejay & moon :wave:

Hey mushmush!



tryforbaby2 said:


> Moon how are the sore boobies?....:haha:

Still sore... doesn't help I was with DP onn Tuesday and he has this really bad habit of making like a baby and suckling on the damn things!!!



SquirrelGirl said:


> I know it's silly, but I've never thought about how some of you are heading into winter while some of us are heading into summer! Crazy to think how it will soon be 100 degrees here, and snowing and freezing there. I am loving the thought of us all sitting at our computers all around the world right now. (even though you're either asleep or at work or whatever!) I don't know why I'm thinking about it so much, but it's really cool to be able to talk to all of you!
> 
> I'm not sure how I'd get through TTC without you! I'd probably have gone mental by now! :wacko:
> 
> :friends:

I'm right there with you Squirrel! I was on what is primarily an Australian site, but their TTC section might as well not exist for all the responses you get from people. Many people post their problems there, but don't answer other peoples, which makes you not want to answer theirs, so it turns into a vicious cycle of mostly people not getting responses!
But I love love love BnB and all the gals here!



SquirrelGirl said:


> Oh, and Julia, I too wouldn't mind hearing what you're going through. It will help us all prepare for our wonderful BFPs!

Yeah, we need to know this stuff, so when our time comes, we know its coming!



tryforbaby2 said:


> There is nothing wrong with a few random BD sessions and chocolate chip cupcakes!!! ;)

CUPCAKES!!!!! *nom nom nom*



CelticNiamh said:


> Hi All :flower:
> 
> Tanikit, still waiting on my results get them tomorrow, the nurse rang me 3 times LOL I missed her all 3 times, twice today as I was helping my cat give birth it was so sad, she had one kitten nice and healthy then took about two hours to have the second I have seen that before so did not worry to much, but the head came out and she was like that for at least 10 minutes so I knew there was little hope for him. the rest came very quickly one OK or so I thought, one was gasping when born but I tried every thing to get him going and no joy I even did CPR:cry: then the other weak kitten was having problems breathing. fluid in his lungs so the vet said and he had to be put down. I have one left and I am hoping for my cats and my sons that the kitten is ok I feel so bad she had a discharge a day before so the vet gave me antibiotics just in case. I have delivered many kittens and even got a cold kitten breathing and moving before but never have I seen this many losses in one litter its her first and last.
> 
> ok sorry about going on about my poor cat, feel so sorry for her I'm so soft :cry:
> 
> How is every one else, Mush,Moon,LuckyD:hugs:

Oh God Celtic, so sorry about your kitty!!! :( Seems like lately isn't a good time for the animals of the world. I was with DP on Monday night, and his daughters little Chihuahua, Carla, died during the night. It's the daughters dog, but lives with him because where she lives with her mum, no pets are allowed.



LuckyD said:


> Honeybee - have fun at Black Eyed Peas!!
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I am loving Glee - going to watch some more of it now!

Yep, Honeybee have fun!
GLEEEEEE! I totally love that show, I even downloaded the soundtracks off the internet, LOL We're obviously a bit behind the states here in Australia, but its still awesome. I hope it doesn't get axed anytime soon. It's so weird, and kooky and ADDICTIVE!!!




FF is driving me totally barmy. Initially it said I ovulated on Day 30, then the next day, new data changed it to Day 31, then the next day new data changed it back to Day 30, then todays data changed it back to Day 31...
MAKE UP YOUR MIND, FF!!!!
I did have a slight temp drop yesterday, but I think that was because I did my test earlier than usual, hadn't had proper sleep and was very very COLD... The reason I couldn't sleep was because I was cold and had my arms wrapped around myself. SO that could have contributed to my low temp. I don't believe it to be implantation in any way, besides, from all accounts of what I hear, 4dpo is too early to implant.

Either way, FF is telling me I'm S.O.L anyway, because I didn't have my booty call within its 3 day limit. I knew as soon as my ovulation ended up late that this cycle would all go to pot.


We still don't have my caravan, so I'm still housebound for the time being and dad has done NOTHING to remove the crap from where my caravan would be going anyway, so for the foreseeable future, I'm staying inside. 

I did have one thing yesterday that made me smile so much!
I was outside my horses yard at DP's place and he (my horse) didn't want to come to me, so I said "Listen here baby face, I am not going anywhere til you come over here and give me some sweet monkey love, right? Coz I'm going home today and I don't know when I'm going to see you next, so I demand you come and give me love!"
He literally had an expression on his face as though he was thinking this idea over very carefully, then he came over and I held out my hand and he started licking my hand like a giant dog. I said "Thank-you! I love you too!" lol
He then nodded at me, nuzzled my hand, came up, nuzzled my face, made this little snorting noise that was like he was saying "ok, bye now" and he toddled off to roll in the mud.
He is such a funny boy.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

awww, I love horses. I'm jealous of those of you with them. But wow, they would be a lot of work to have one.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hi all! Running in and out once again...I hope to have more time tomorrow night to do all my replies...so much stuff I want to reply to! 

Have a job interview in the morning, so need to get some sleep. Kind of nervous and just spinning my reels. :wacko: This has not been the funnest week, and such a shame because the weather is beautiful! Ugh! Ok, 1.5 more days of work...and then on to a nice, long, fun weekend! Hope you all are well! xoxo


----------



## Moondance

SquirrelGirl said:


> awww, I love horses. I'm jealous of those of you with them. But wow, they would be a lot of work to have one.

My horse mocks you with his horsiness! 

hahaha, J/K. I took this pic of him all wet and bedraggled yesterday, I love it.


And meh, finally decided to post a pic of me since everyone else is doing it. Mine is me and my almost as fat as me, cat, "Fatso".
 



Attached Files:







BNB-Tongue.jpg
File size: 254.5 KB
Views: 2









Me N Fatso.jpg
File size: 178.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## honeybee28

hey, will catch up properly later, i just wanted to share my rant about cheap crappy hpts and then i must go coz im late already

so i peed in a cup, dipped the cheapo sensitive test in for the required length of time, left it on the side to develop and jumped in the shower. got out the shower, looked at it and defo saw a second line, defo did. all excitable i put my contact lenses in, looked again, and it had totally vanished. nada. not even a hint of a faint second line. grrrr to getting my hopes up.

im 11 dpo and guess stupid af will arrive on time on monday. grrrrr. even my boobs and nips are less sore.

ok rant over! Sorry it wasnt much fun!! Will be more fun later. promise. hope you're all ok.xxxxx


----------



## Moondance

myturnyet said:


> hi all! Running in and out once again...i hope to have more time tomorrow night to do all my replies...so much stuff i want to reply to!
> 
> Have a job interview in the morning, so need to get some sleep. Kind of nervous and just spinning my reels. :wacko: This has not been the funnest week, and such a shame because the weather is beautiful! Ugh! Ok, 1.5 more days of work...and then on to a nice, long, fun weekend! Hope you all are well! Xoxo


good luck on the job interview!!!!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moon great picture I have some of my horse some were well pony :happydance: I'm so small in height I can still ride him, only I wouldn't now I feel to heavy. he is getting on now as well 23 this year. you look lovely as well :flower::thumbup: and I like your cat too.

Soph hope that temps stays down were it belongs till Monday and you get time for great BD session with DH :thumbup:

LuckyD I love Glee I set the box to record so I hope it has for me, i keep forgetting when its on.

Myturnyet good luck with the new job interview :thumbup:

SquirrelGirl Hi Hun how are you doing :thumbup:

tryfor hi Hun :hugs:

well get my results today, temp went up this morning so I'm wondering if will FF pinpoint ov it would be very early for me must be the MACA. ooh one thing I have noticed its made :sex: a lot more fun, ok :blush::blush: now but My orgasm was very intense LOL I just wanted to do what men do roll over and fall asleep :haha:

On a very good note my Cat and her one Kitten are doing very well Mum looks a bit worn out still though and she is yet to clean her back and that. her little kitten is spunky I looked in at him and saw his month open and I though Oh no not him as well, but he was hissing :happydance: spunky!
I hope he is ok on his own I am worrying about him getting cold and he does not like it when mum get out to eat and pee. I need a teddy for him I think!

On a bad note my bloods have gotten higher 7.3 this morning thants after fasting for 11 hours eeek!

oh the weather is fab here sun shinning every day very uplifting :thumbup:


----------



## Ejay

CelticNiamh said:


> Hi All :flower:
> 
> Soph may be its wrong or your super fertile either way I hope you dont OV till DH get home :hugs: actually I think I may have ovulated early this cycle as well I will know if my temp goes up tomorrow. I haven't BD so no chance of BFP.
> 
> Tryfor that great info thanks so much, something to read when I am TTC again some day soon.
> 
> Honeybee oh well done now throw some money in the poor box or give to an animal rescue either :flower:
> 
> Tanikit, still waiting on my results get them tomorrow, the nurse rang me 3 times LOL I missed her all 3 times, twice today as I was helping my cat give birth it was so sad, she had one kitten nice and healthy then took about two hours to have the second I have seen that before so did not worry to much, but the head came out and she was like that for at least 10 minutes so I knew there was little hope for him. the rest came very quickly one OK or so I thought, one was gasping when born but I tried every thing to get him going and no joy I even did CPR:cry: then the other weak kitten was having problems breathing. fluid in his lungs so the vet said and he had to be put down. I have one left and I am hoping for my cats and my sons that the kitten is ok I feel so bad she had a discharge a day before so the vet gave me antibiotics just in case. I have delivered many kittens and even got a cold kitten breathing and moving before but never have I seen this many losses in one litter its her first and last.
> 
> ok sorry about going on about my poor cat, feel so sorry for her I'm so soft :cry:
> 
> How is every one else, Mush,Moon,LuckyD:hugs:
> 
> I have been researching my blood sugar levels and I think I am borderline all right fasting are still borderline high, Here they have to be 7 or over to be classed as diabetes, Im just under that, Although I know that with my blood sugar monitor so I guess a blood test will be higher!!! ??? I will ask for a proper GTT test in stead of just a fasting one like they done before.

Niamh what a stressfull time with little kitty, I have 2 cats both rescued, one was very young and had to be hand reared when I got her, nearly lost her a couple of times. 


SquirrelGirl said:


> awww, I love horses. I'm jealous of those of you with them. But wow, they would be a lot of work to have one.




MyTurnYet said:


> Hi all! Running in and out once again...I hope to have more time tomorrow night to do all my replies...so much stuff I want to reply to!
> 
> Have a job interview in the morning, so need to get some sleep. Kind of nervous and just spinning my reels. :wacko: This has not been the funnest week, and such a shame because the weather is beautiful! Ugh! Ok, 1.5 more days of work...and then on to a nice, long, fun weekend! Hope you all are well! xoxo

Good luck with the interview.

Hi everyone, haven't been on for a while, I did pop by the other day but found myself obsessing over the BFP gallery and ss int he 2WW section, so thought I should just stick to TTHF for now.

OH and I have had some good BD fun recently and I am hoping it carries on.

Moon - love your pics, your horse sounds so cheeky

Squirrel - yep the horses are great, but big commitment. 

Hope everyone is ok, sorry if I haven't replied to you all
xx


----------



## soph77

I am over the moon! I just got a call from dh, he was able to call me on the satellite phone from the island. I have been missing him so much, I wasn't expecting to hear from him until they got back to the mainland on Saturday night. Miss him, but was soooo good to hear his voice! I didn't tell him about my super early +opk though, I am still hoping that my temp continues to stay down and I get a normal ovulation when he gets back. I've been thinking about it all day and of course my new box of opks didn't arrive so I have no idea I am still positive!!!


----------



## soph77

Temp went up a little bit today, hope it was because I was feeling so nervous about it going up I felt my heart rate increasing! My new opks better arrive today!

How is everyone??
Very quiet in tthf!!!!
Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse.... (except me of course)


----------



## honeybee28

hey soph!! Is it tomorrow there? How ya doing? hope your temp doesnt get any higher!!

moon - cute pics

niamh im glad the kittys are ok!!!


----------



## soph77

Yep, 7am on the dot here.
I have a busy day today. I need to go to the courthouse to have about a million pieces of paper verified by a justice of the peace, then I need to make 2 copies of the pile of papers, make up 3 folios and then submit them to the panel where my interview will be next week - very nervous!
Then I need to come home and clean my house in prep for a movie/pyjama party with the girls! I have been neglecting my house trying to get this stupid folio ready, don't want dh to come home to a pig sty!
And I feel very lazy because I have only worked 1 day this week! I have actually taken my phone of the hook this morning so I can't get a call hehe, it is not because I don't want to work, it is because I need to submit my folio, and in the big scheme of things, this is more important.


----------



## soph77

Yep, 7am on the dot here.
I have a busy day today. I need to go to the courthouse to have about a million pieces of paper verified by a justice of the peace, then I need to make 2 copies of the pile of papers, make up 3 folios and then submit them to the panel where my interview will be next week - very nervous!
Then I need to come home and clean my house in prep for a movie/pyjama party with the girls! I have been neglecting my house trying to get this stupid folio ready, don't want dh to come home to a pig sty!
And I feel very lazy because I have only worked 1 day this week! I have actually taken my phone of the hook this morning so I can't get a call hehe, it is not because I don't want to work, it is because I need to submit my folio, and in the big scheme of things, this is more important.


----------



## honeybee28

wow you are a busy girly!! What's your interview for?X


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good evening ladies! Nothing much to report from me... Just kinda chillin' waiting for it to be time to start POAS to detect ovulation. Pretty boring over here! Oh well, trying to enjoy it as much as possible!

Well, I'm off to walk the dog, the weather is gorgeous here, I plan to spend as much of the evening outside as much as I can!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ok, I'm back around now and hope I remember to comment on everything I've meant to...went out to dinner w/ my hubby at the Mexican place and sat outside and had some margaritas, so a bit tipsy! :haha: Thanks for all the well wishes on my interview! I think it went well. :flower: I guess if they liked me enough I'll get called in for a second interview. It's actually the same company I used to work for, and is just slightly less stressful than my present job. So, we'll see. Che sera, sera. :winkwink:

Loved all the talk of cupcakes in here!! Now I totally want some. 

Julia, how are you feeling, sweetie? Thanks for posting all your symptoms! You know I'm going to be pouring over it during my next 2WW. :haha:

Um, someone asked about my dog, Charlie. Was that you, Julia? He's been around babies before and seems to do ok. I think once we have one we'll do that thing where we bring something home from the hospital for him to smell. Is that what you're going to do? 



soph77 said:


> I am over the moon! I just got a call from dh, he was able to call me on the satellite phone from the island. I have been missing him so much, I wasn't expecting to hear from him until they got back to the mainland on Saturday night. Miss him, but was soooo good to hear his voice! I didn't tell him about my super early +opk though, I am still hoping that my temp continues to stay down and I get a normal ovulation when he gets back. I've been thinking about it all day and of course my new box of opks didn't arrive so I have no idea I am still positive!!!

This is very sweet. You are so in love, and it makes me happy to hear about it...also I loved all of your pics. What a beautiful family! Hopefully your O will wait! 



CelticNiamh said:


> Moon great picture I have some of my horse some were well pony :happydance: I'm so small in height I can still ride him, only I wouldn't now I feel to heavy. he is getting on now as well 23 this year. you look lovely as well :flower::thumbup: and I like your cat too.
> 
> Soph hope that temps stays down were it belongs till Monday and you get time for great BD session with DH :thumbup:
> 
> LuckyD I love Glee I set the box to record so I hope it has for me, i keep forgetting when its on.
> 
> Myturnyet good luck with the new job interview :thumbup:
> 
> SquirrelGirl Hi Hun how are you doing :thumbup:
> 
> tryfor hi Hun :hugs:
> 
> well get my results today, temp went up this morning so I'm wondering if will FF pinpoint ov it would be very early for me must be the MACA. ooh one thing I have noticed its made :sex: a lot more fun, ok :blush::blush: now but My orgasm was very intense LOL I just wanted to do what men do roll over and fall asleep :haha:
> 
> On a very good note my Cat and her one Kitten are doing very well Mum looks a bit worn out still though and she is yet to clean her back and that. her little kitten is spunky I looked in at him and saw his month open and I though Oh no not him as well, but he was hissing :happydance: spunky!
> I hope he is ok on his own I am worrying about him getting cold and he does not like it when mum get out to eat and pee. I need a teddy for him I think!
> 
> On a bad note my bloods have gotten higher 7.3 this morning thants after fasting for 11 hours eeek!
> 
> oh the weather is fab here sun shinning every day very uplifting :thumbup:

Hehe, love that about the Maca...I noticed a little difference in that department for me, too. And I'm so thankful to hear your kitty is ok!! Are you checking your bloods for diabetes? 



honeybee28 said:


> hey, will catch up properly later, i just wanted to share my rant about cheap crappy hpts and then i must go coz im late already
> 
> so i peed in a cup, dipped the cheapo sensitive test in for the required length of time, left it on the side to develop and jumped in the shower. got out the shower, looked at it and defo saw a second line, defo did. all excitable i put my contact lenses in, looked again, and it had totally vanished. nada. not even a hint of a faint second line. grrrr to getting my hopes up.
> 
> im 11 dpo and guess stupid af will arrive on time on monday. grrrrr. even my boobs and nips are less sore.
> 
> ok rant over! Sorry it wasnt much fun!! Will be more fun later. promise. hope you're all ok.xxxxx

This is very interesting...hmm. I could see if it went from no line to a line, but why would it go from a line to no line? Are you going to do another test in the AM? Have fun at the Black Eyed Peas show!!! Oh, and thanks for the definition on Misgog. :haha:

Watcha talking about moon? You're a pretty lady, and I love the pics of your animals, too! Thank you for sharing. :flower:

In other news, had a FUN BD session tonight...managed to sneak in a soft cup. :haha: Started temping this month, too, but haven't made much sense of it, yet. Are your temps supposed to spike up and down early in your cycle?

Oh my gosh, something really embarrasing just happened....:shy: I brought my bag for a sleepover w/ my contacts solution in it recently, and the contact solution accidentally leaked allover the tampons in my bag. They got ruined, but I completely forgot to take them out of the bag until I needed to bring it w/ me to my interview today. Didn't want one accidentally falling out in the middle of my interview while I reached for a pen or something, and was in a major rush, so dumped everything from my bag on the kitchen table...DH just yelled up, appalled, like "why are there tampons all over the kitchen table??!!!" Since the wrapper fell off because they got all wet, he said, "please get rid of them...especially since it looks like some have been used!" Obviously, they weren't used, but he's all freaking out...I'm cracking up, but am soooo embarrassed!!!

Ok need to go clean off the table. :dohh:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

holy crap, Jill! I can't stop laughing about your tampon story! :rofl:

Congrats on the call back, and dinner and margaritas sounds like so much fun!


----------



## soph77

poo bum :(
Just got my new box of opks and tested. positive :(


----------



## Tanikit

:) MyTurnYet - men really - why does it bother them so much?

AF arrived for me today - I knew I wasn't pregnant this month anyway, so in some ways its good to be in a new cycle, but at the same time I am not sure I am ready for this cycle yet - my sugar levels are bad since the hijacking (possibly stress), the T4 is hopefully right now as I have been very good about that, and as for DH and I I think he is fed up with me as I have had bad grumpy PMS two days and have not been putting up with anything. Hopefully in a weeks time things will feel better.

Soph good luck for the interview - hope it goes well. Hope your DH gets here soon enough that you can still ttc this cycle - tell that LH to hold on a little.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Soph boo hoo :hugs: that is so annoying! good luck on the interview :thumbup:

MyTurnYet oh wow I am :rofl: the tampon story :haha: Maca is great I have also noticed I'm having more EWCM as well lots of it! yep I am going in on Tuesday for a blood test feeling a bit :( over it really.


Tanikit :hugs: hope you feel better soon hun, are your blood sugars high mine have crept up, after a light breakfast yesterday with no sugar even sweetener I thought I was doing so well, but I felt funny and so thirsty so after 2 hours they were 9.2 :shrug: I was even out walking with a friend so I was shocked to see that reading. they stayed high all day I didn't even feel hungry at lunch so at dinner they were a better reading of 5. but thats not ideal either I can not do that every day... what diet do you follow or can you give me an example of what you eat each meal, when you are feeling better.


How is every one else doing :hugs:
My cat is doing great as well and so is her one kitten he is looking good :happydance: we have decided to keep him so as soon as he is old enough he will be spayed and so will mummy. no more kittens for my poor cat.

I am not a very happy person after my doctor visit, basically I have to lose weight she wants me to cut all sugar out of my diet and bread,pasta,wraps I can have brown rice but I just think its to serve and I would only maintain that for a while before losing my brain. I also believe you need a small amount of carbs or else you get sick I have a cousin who cuts carbs out and her kidneys started to shut down. :dohh: she was spilling loads of ketones. my cholesterol levels were 6.6 but on a good note no problems with my thyroid:happydance: but I do need a repeat blood test to check blood sugars again. I think it should be a proper GTT but am wondering will they do it! the doctor does think I have diabetes but she does not want to treat it she wants me to lose weight and she feels it will go that way. There is no way I can TTC now for a good few months I need to lose at least 10% of my body weight I am really concerned over my cholesterol level so I am determined to get healthy. the nurse rang me and went through my diet with me and she said you know you have the diet down you will be fine, I laughed and said if my diet is so good why are my levels so high and why can I not lose weight... they don't know :dohh:

ok enough about me my rant is over I will be fine :winkwink

:


----------



## LuckyD

Moondance said:


> hahaha, J/K. I took this pic of him all wet and bedraggled yesterday, I love it.

Aw, cute horse! And that's a lovely photo of you and your cat! I have just been hearing about Equestrian Therapy today - where you use horses to help with the therapy of young people (or any people) who have been diagnosed with anti-social or behavioural issues - apparently the horses are really good at calming them down and providing them with a sense of peace. It's pretty cool!



honeybee28 said:


> hey, will catch up properly later, i just wanted to share my rant about cheap crappy hpts and then i must go coz im late already
> 
> so i peed in a cup, dipped the cheapo sensitive test in for the required length of time, left it on the side to develop and jumped in the shower. got out the shower, looked at it and defo saw a second line, defo did. all excitable i put my contact lenses in, looked again, and it had totally vanished. nada. not even a hint of a faint second line. grrrr to getting my hopes up.
> 
> im 11 dpo and guess stupid af will arrive on time on monday. grrrrr. even my boobs and nips are less sore.
> 
> ok rant over! Sorry it wasnt much fun!! Will be more fun later. promise. hope you're all ok.xxxxx

That is really weird Honeybee. How can that have happened? Have you tested again since? If that is just a crappy test, then that sucks! Hope you are ok :hugs:



CelticNiamh said:


> o.
> well get my results today, temp went up this morning so I'm wondering if will FF pinpoint ov it would be very early for me must be the MACA. ooh one thing I have noticed its made :sex: a lot more fun, ok :blush::blush: now but My orgasm was very intense LOL I just wanted to do what men do roll over and fall asleep :haha:
> 
> On a very good note my Cat and her one Kitten are doing very well Mum looks a bit worn out still though and she is yet to clean her back and that. her little kitten is spunky I looked in at him and saw his month open and I though Oh no not him as well, but he was hissing :happydance: spunky!
> I hope he is ok on his own I am worrying about him getting cold and he does not like it when mum get out to eat and pee. I need a teddy for him I think!
> 
> On a bad note my bloods have gotten higher 7.3 this morning thants after fasting for 11 hours eeek!
> 
> oh the weather is fab here sun shinning every day very uplifting :thumbup:

Ok, you've just given me one more reason to try Maca! :haha:

So glad that your cat and her kitten are doing well. Let us know when you get your results love!



Ejay said:


> Hi everyone, haven't been on for a while, I did pop by the other day but found myself obsessing over the BFP gallery and ss int he 2WW section, so thought I should just stick to TTHF for now.
> 
> OH and I have had some good BD fun recently and I am hoping it carries on.

I totally understand Ejay....sometimes I find myself reading the birth stores or the BFP announcements...but sometimes it gets a bit too much! I have really cut down on BnB - I only check this thread, and the 30-somethings TTC#1 of course, and a few journals...but that's it. It feels like that is all I need now.

Woo hoo to BD fun!



SquirrelGirl said:


> Good evening ladies! Nothing much to report from me... Just kinda chillin' waiting for it to be time to start POAS to detect ovulation. Pretty boring over here! Oh well, trying to enjoy it as much as possible!
> 
> Well, I'm off to walk the dog, the weather is gorgeous here, I plan to spend as much of the evening outside as much as I can!

Me too! To waiting to detect ovulation I mean...I'm not going to start til CD12 this time..my first day of work! Hmmmm, going to have to figure out how to do that casually...
Enjoy your lovely evening! It's freezing here...brrrr......



MyTurnYet said:


> Ok, I'm back around now and hope I remember to comment on everything I've meant to...went out to dinner w/ my hubby at the Mexican place and sat outside and had some margaritas, so a bit tipsy! :haha: Thanks for all the well wishes on my interview! I think it went well. :flower: I guess if they liked me enough I'll get called in for a second interview. It's actually the same company I used to work for, and is just slightly less stressful than my present job. So, we'll see. Che sera, sera. :winkwink:
> 
> Oh my gosh, something really embarrasing just happened....:shy: I brought my bag for a sleepover w/ my contacts solution in it recently, and the contact solution accidentally leaked allover the tampons in my bag. They got ruined, but I completely forgot to take them out of the bag until I needed to bring it w/ me to my interview today. Didn't want one accidentally falling out in the middle of my interview while I reached for a pen or something, and was in a major rush, so dumped everything from my bag on the kitchen table...DH just yelled up, appalled, like "why are there tampons all over the kitchen table??!!!" Since the wrapper fell off because they got all wet, he said, "please get rid of them...especially since it looks like some have been used!" Obviously, they weren't used, but he's all freaking out...I'm cracking up, but am soooo embarrassed!!!
> 
> Ok need to go clean off the table. :dohh:

So glad that the job interview went well! When will you hear back? Yum to Mexican food and margaritas...that is something I really miss about America (and Mexico of course!). We do have Mexican food here, but don't do it nearly as well. 

Hilarious about your tampons! Boys are funny....if they only knew what we had to deal with each month!



soph77 said:


> poo bum :(
> Just got my new box of opks and tested. positive :(

Oh no, so sorry sweets :hugs: how long do they usually stay positive for you? Hope that you are not definitely out!


----------



## Moondance

LuckyD said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> hahaha, J/K. I took this pic of him all wet and bedraggled yesterday, I love it.
> 
> Aw, cute horse! And that's a lovely photo of you and your cat! I have just been hearing about Equestrian Therapy today - where you use horses to help with the therapy of young people (or any people) who have been diagnosed with anti-social or behavioural issues - apparently the horses are really good at calming them down and providing them with a sense of peace. It's pretty cool!Click to expand...


Maybe thats what it is with me and animals. I had some pretty traumatic experiences as a kid and have grown up with behavioural issues... I was diagnosed last year with Borderline Personality Disorder.
Around people I can be a total spazz, but put me near horses or other animals, then I'm in control, and happy and peaceful, I don't remember any of my stupid experiences when I'm with the animals, because they fill me with so much joy and peace.
I believe animals are one of God's greatest gifts to us as humans. Not just for food, but for what they are. Beautiful and sweet and totally loving. Animals love unconditionally, unlike people. 




Today I had my computer assessment for Microsoft Excel. An hour and a half for an open book exam. I didn't touch any of my notes and did it in 10 minutes flat. There were others who were still not finished when time was up. I was like ... LEGEND BABY! lol
Also started setting up agistment for my beautiful horsie boy today, he comes home in a few more weeks. I'll be able to work with him every single day if I want to. 
Wheeeeeeeeeeee!

And my boobs are still damn sore. Aside from that, nothing to report. I just kinda wish AF would show up so I can just on with the next cycle, since I am fairly certain this one is a loss!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Moon, congrats on your exam! :thumbup:

Celtic, sounds like you could use a hug. :hugs:

Tanikit, how are you feeling lately? I can't believe everything you've had to go through! Do you carry around pepper spray or anything like that? 

Soph, when does your DH get home? BTW, I LOVE your signature...that made me really happy when I saw it. :happydance:

Ejay, good idea to hang in here for a bit.

Lucky, I'll send you a taco in the mail. :haha:
There's this cute little place near our house and they have authentic Mexican and the best margaritas. It's like a dive, but is so great. We sat outside and I was trying to close my eyes w/ my margarita and pretend we were back on our honeymoon. :cloud9:

Thanks for laughing at my story, ladies! At the time I was dumping everything on the table, I remember thinking "I better clean this up as soon as I get home so no one sees!" Of course, I forgot. I'm kind of absent-minded sometimes. :dohh:

On the topic of fun news, there's been so many good sales this week and I've ordered so many cute summer clothes online! Getting ready for our upcoming cruise in Sept. :boat:

Also, it's Memorial Day weekend here in America, so no work on Monday! Woohoo!! :wohoo:

Squirrel, here is a special smiley, just for you::tease: Not teasing you, I just think it's cute, and one that I haven't seen you use, yet, I don't think (such a challenge to find one you haven't used yet, actually). :rofl:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, forgot some more fun news! Booked some anniversary plans for DH and I today. Our anniversary is in August...we're going back to the same place we stayed on our wedding night, which is this beautiful Inn and spa on the water. I said it was our anniversary so they gave us a free upgrade to a balcony waterview room, and I also booked a special dinner and couples massage. :cloud9: Can't wait!!! Bad news is, checked mymonthlycylces.com and looks like AF is scheduled to be here that week. Fx'd I get pg BEFORE then!!! :yellow: Maybe it'll be like our wedding all over again, and the Sept. trip can be our babymoon! How awesome would that be? :dance:


----------



## soph77

Tanikit said:


> :)
> 
> AF arrived for me today - I knew I wasn't pregnant this month anyway, so in some ways its good to be in a new cycle, but at the same time I am not sure I am ready for this cycle yet - my sugar levels are bad since the hijacking (possibly stress), the T4 is hopefully right now as I have been very good about that, and as for DH and I I think he is fed up with me as I have had bad grumpy PMS two days and have not been putting up with anything. Hopefully in a weeks time things will feel better.
> 
> Soph good luck for the interview - hope it goes well. Hope your DH gets here soon enough that you can still ttc this cycle - tell that LH to hold on a little.

I am sure things will look up for you this cycle and at least the old one is over and done with. Try to think of af as cleansing away all the stress and fear and try to focus on all the things that are good and happy in your life! 

Thanks, big interview is on wednesday. So nerve wracking! I am taking tuesday off next week to study and make sure I am prepared. I don't interview too well so I need to make sure that I have some answers formulated and all my work samples ready. If I can't wow them with the gift of the gab, I need to wow them another way.



CelticNiamh said:


> Soph boo hoo :hugs: that is so annoying! good luck on the interview :thumbup:
> 
> How is every one else doing :hugs:
> My cat is doing great as well and so is her one kitten he is looking good :happydance: we have decided to keep him so as soon as he is old enough he will be spayed and so will mummy. no more kittens for my poor cat.
> 
> I am not a very happy person after my doctor visit, basically I have to lose weight she wants me to cut all sugar out of my diet and bread,pasta,wraps I can have brown rice but I just think its to serve and I would only maintain that for a while before losing my brain. I also believe you need a small amount of carbs or else you get sick I have a cousin who cuts carbs out and her kidneys started to shut down. :dohh: she was spilling loads of ketones. my cholesterol levels were 6.6 but on a good note no problems with my thyroid:happydance: but I do need a repeat blood test to check blood sugars again. I think it should be a proper GTT but am wondering will they do it! the doctor does think I have diabetes but she does not want to treat it she wants me to lose weight and she feels it will go that way. There is no way I can TTC now for a good few months I need to lose at least 10% of my body weight I am really concerned over my cholesterol level so I am determined to get healthy. the nurse rang me and went through my diet with me and she said you know you have the diet down you will be fine, I laughed and said if my diet is so good why are my levels so high and why can I not lose weight... they don't know :dohh:
> 
> ok enough about me my rant is over I will be fine :winkwink
> 
> :

I am glad to hear your cat and kitten are doing well!
I agree I don't think it is healthy to cut out all carbs, but I did lose some weight at the start of the year when I tried to go on a low carb diet. Although I have put it all back on now and then some ;)
I hope you can get in control of that diet and loose that 10% really quickly so you can keep ttc!



Moondance said:


> Today I had my computer assessment for Microsoft Excel. An hour and a half for an open book exam. I didn't touch any of my notes and did it in 10 minutes flat. There were others who were still not finished when time was up. I was like ... LEGEND BABY! lol
> Also started setting up agistment for my beautiful horsie boy today, he comes home in a few more weeks. I'll be able to work with him every single day if I want to.
> Wheeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> And my boobs are still damn sore. Aside from that, nothing to report. I just kinda wish AF would show up so I can just on with the next cycle, since I am fairly certain this one is a loss!

Congrats on acing the exam!! Doesn't it feel good when you know you have done a great job? Well done!



MyTurnYet said:


> Oh, forgot some more fun news! Booked some anniversary plans for DH and I today. Our anniversary is in August...we're going back to the same place we stayed on our wedding night, which is this beautiful Inn and spa on the water. I said it was our anniversary so they gave us a free upgrade to a balcony waterview room, and I also booked a special dinner and couples massage. :cloud9: Can't wait!!! Bad news is, checked mymonthlycylces.com and looks like AF is scheduled to be here that week. Fx'd I get pg BEFORE then!!! :yellow: Maybe it'll be like our wedding all over again, and the Sept. trip can be our babymoon! How awesome would that be? :dance:

That sounds like so much fun!!! August is so long away, I am sure you will be up the duff before then so don't even worry about af showing her ugly face!


As for me, temps up today (although I was really drunk last night so that could have affected it) and opk has gone back to -
I think I Oed already :(
Stupid early O, and I can't believe I went through the torture of going off my allergy meds for nothing!!! It worked though, I actually had some ewcm so I will do it again next cycle for sure. It actually wasn't THAT bad, I can handle it. Anything for a baby!
dh is coming home tomorrow, I am still going to jump him! Just because I've missed him so much.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> On the topic of fun news, there's been so many good sales this week and I've ordered so many cute summer clothes online! Getting ready for our upcoming cruise in Sept. :boat:
> 
> Also, it's Memorial Day weekend here in America, so no work on Monday! Woohoo!! :wohoo:
> 
> Squirrel, here is a special smiley, just for you::tease: Not teasing you, I just think it's cute, and one that I haven't seen you use, yet, I don't think (such a challenge to find one you haven't used yet, actually). :rofl:


:howdy:

Where did you get some good deals? I had put off buying new clothes just because I thought I'd need maternity clothes instead... So now I think I'm ready for a wardrobe update.

WHOO HOOO for days off!!!! 


Ooh, I got a "Fat Burn Yoga" dvd today for $5! I'm super excited to try it! :bodyb:


Sorry to hear some of you are :cold: :haha: I haven't used those before!!



Soph, sorry to hear it looks like you have O'd already! No fair! 
Moon, congrats on the exam!!
Celtic, glad to hear the cats are doing better.

:hi: LuckyD, Ejay, Tanikit, Honeybee, Jaimie, and...sorry to anyone I missed!


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> I am not a very happy person after my doctor visit, basically I have to lose weight she wants me to cut all sugar out of my diet and bread,pasta,wraps I can have brown rice but I just think its to serve and I would only maintain that for a while before losing my brain. I also believe you need a small amount of carbs or else you get sick I have a cousin who cuts carbs out and her kidneys started to shut down. :dohh: she was spilling loads of ketones. my cholesterol levels were 6.6 but on a good note no problems with my thyroid:happydance: but I do need a repeat blood test to check blood sugars again. I think it should be a proper GTT but am wondering will they do it! the doctor does think I have diabetes but she does not want to treat it she wants me to lose weight and she feels it will go that way. There is no way I can TTC now for a good few months I need to lose at least 10% of my body weight I am really concerned over my cholesterol level so I am determined to get healthy. the nurse rang me and went through my diet with me and she said you know you have the diet down you will be fine, I laughed and said if my diet is so good why are my levels so high and why can I not lose weight... they don't know :dohh:
> 
> ok enough about me my rant is over I will be fine :winkwink
> 
> :

Hey Niamh, for some reason I didn't see this post! Sorry you are not feeling good after the Drs visit..that is so awesome that there are no thyroid issues though! At least that is one thing you can tick off the list. 
Sounds like you are getting on top of the cholesterol thing straight away, which is great. I also would think that you need some carbs - wholegrains especially. I am a vegetarian so carbs make up a lot (probably too much!) of my diet. But brown rice, wholemeal pasta etc is good for you. So really, no TTC for 2 to 3 months? How are you feeling about that? Hope you are ok. It is really good that you are taking such control over your health though, whether you are TTCing or not, it's a very positive thing to do for your body. Good luck lovely!!!



Moondance said:


> Today I had my computer assessment for Microsoft Excel. An hour and a half for an open book exam. I didn't touch any of my notes and did it in 10 minutes flat. There were others who were still not finished when time was up. I was like ... LEGEND BABY! lol
> Also started setting up agistment for my beautiful horsie boy today, he comes home in a few more weeks. I'll be able to work with him every single day if I want to.
> Wheeeeeeeeeeee!

Nice work on the exam! That is awesomeness. 



MyTurnYet said:


> Lucky, I'll send you a taco in the mail. :haha:
> There's this cute little place near our house and they have authentic Mexican and the best margaritas. It's like a dive, but is so great. We sat outside and I was trying to close my eyes w/ my margarita and pretend we were back on our honeymoon. :cloud9:
> 
> On the topic of fun news, there's been so many good sales this week and I've ordered so many cute summer clothes online! Getting ready for our upcoming cruise in Sept. :boat:

Yes, one vegetarian taco in the mail to NZ please!

Where are you going on your cruise in Sept? How exciting!



MyTurnYet said:


> Oh, forgot some more fun news! Booked some anniversary plans for DH and I today. Our anniversary is in August...we're going back to the same place we stayed on our wedding night, which is this beautiful Inn and spa on the water. I said it was our anniversary so they gave us a free upgrade to a balcony waterview room, and I also booked a special dinner and couples massage. :cloud9: Can't wait!!! Bad news is, checked mymonthlycylces.com and looks like AF is scheduled to be here that week. Fx'd I get pg BEFORE then!!! :yellow: Maybe it'll be like our wedding all over again, and the Sept. trip can be our babymoon! How awesome would that be? :dance:

Oh my god, that sounds amazing! Couple massage - bliss! I don't think you need to worry about AF - I think you will be knocked up by then, and the only bummer will be that you won't be able to drink lots of wine! 



soph77 said:


> Thanks, big interview is on wednesday. So nerve wracking! I am taking tuesday off next week to study and make sure I am prepared. I don't interview too well so I need to make sure that I have some answers formulated and all my work samples ready. If I can't wow them with the gift of the gab, I need to wow them another way.
> 
> As for me, temps up today (although I was really drunk last night so that could have affected it) and opk has gone back to -
> I think I Oed already :(
> Stupid early O, and I can't believe I went through the torture of going off my allergy meds for nothing!!! It worked though, I actually had some ewcm so I will do it again next cycle for sure. It actually wasn't THAT bad, I can handle it. Anything for a baby!
> dh is coming home tomorrow, I am still going to jump him! Just because I've missed him so much.

Oooh, good luck for the interview! I know how nerve-wracking they can be! I did some good answer preparation for the interview I had a couple of weeks ago - and it really came in handy. I am sure you will do great!

So sorry about the early O! That is so weird - why would that just happen so randomly? I have heard that some people O twice in a cycle - have you heard of this? But yay for your DH coming home - enjoy yourself!
Are you going to keep using OPKs in case you get another peak, or are you just going to leave it for this cycle?



SquirrelGirl said:


> Sorry to hear some of you are :cold: :haha: I haven't used those before!!

Hey, that's a new one! And sums up well the way I am feeling right now....brrrr!

I am doing pretty good, going out to dinner tonight with one of my OHs work colleagues and his girlfriend. I have never met these people before, and we are not sure how it will go...my OH says that he is not sure that we will have that much in common with them, but they live just up the road so we thought we would give it a go!

I am feeling nervous today as my old Roller Derby team in Australia are playing a very important bout tonight...I miss them all so much and will be obsessively texting for updates tonight! 

I am calling June to be a really positive month for BFPs. I don't know why - but this is my feeling and I am sticking to it. I think that we are going to have some very exciting surprises in here this month.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Moondance

FF IS TRULY STUFFED!!!
I put this mornings temp in and it goes and changes my Ov day from day 31 to day 35, which would only make me 3 dpo.
What the hell?????
I don't THINK so!!!


So over this temping junk right now. I wish AF would friggen hurry up and get here so I can just start fresh. This is confusing the crap out of me.
I think its changed it because day 35 I had a temp drop and it came back up again. And I also marked myself as having watery mucus, until a couple days ago, BUT... that happens EVERY CYCLE. I ovulate, and stay watery for a few days afterwards until it goes sticky. 
I truly hate FF right now. Am getting so angry at it!


ETA:
Ok, so I went into my settings and for some reason, the interpretation was on "Research" mode. I changed settings back to "Advanced" which is the Recommended one. It then proceeded to change the ovulation date back to Day 29, though the lines are only dotted lines, so its still not sure.
Day 29 works better for me than Day 30, as DP and I were together on Day 26...
But dammit, FF is totally hating on me this month.


----------



## Moondance

MyTurnYet said:


> Thanks for laughing at my story, ladies! At the time I was dumping everything on the table, I remember thinking "I better clean this up as soon as I get home so no one sees!" Of course, I forgot. I'm kind of absent-minded sometimes. :dohh:


The tampon story makes me think of an ad we have on TV here for tampons. The girl is looking everywhere for her tampons and can't find them anywhere, and when she goes into the living room, her boyfriend is in there playing with the cat, using the tampons, dangling them from the string for a kitten to play with. He tosses it and the kitty chases it, and when the camera shows the kitty playing, he is playing with a pile of tampons. LOL


----------



## soph77

Moondance said:


> FF IS TRULY STUFFED!!!
> I put this mornings temp in and it goes and changes my Ov day from day 31 to day 35, which would only make me 3 dpo.
> What the hell?????
> I don't THINK so!!!
> 
> 
> So over this temping junk right now. I wish AF would friggen hurry up and get here so I can just start fresh. This is confusing the crap out of me.
> I think its changed it because day 35 I had a temp drop and it came back up again. And I also marked myself as having watery mucus, until a couple days ago, BUT... that happens EVERY CYCLE. I ovulate, and stay watery for a few days afterwards until it goes sticky.
> I truly hate FF right now. Am getting so angry at it!
> 
> 
> ETA:
> Ok, so I went into my settings and for some reason, the interpretation was on "Research" mode. I changed settings back to "Advanced" which is the Recommended one. It then proceeded to change the ovulation date back to Day 29, though the lines are only dotted lines, so its still not sure.
> Day 29 works better for me than Day 30, as DP and I were together on Day 26...
> But dammit, FF is totally hating on me this month.

Moon, ff has dotted crosshairs for you because you have noted fertile cm after the likely o date that's all. I would still consider that to be your date although cd 30 and 31 are also possibilities, so keep those dates in mind when waiting to see if af shows. :) hth


----------



## soph77

LuckyD said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, big interview is on wednesday. So nerve wracking! I am taking tuesday off next week to study and make sure I am prepared. I don't interview too well so I need to make sure that I have some answers formulated and all my work samples ready. If I can't wow them with the gift of the gab, I need to wow them another way.
> 
> As for me, temps up today (although I was really drunk last night so that could have affected it) and opk has gone back to -
> I think I Oed already :(
> Stupid early O, and I can't believe I went through the torture of going off my allergy meds for nothing!!! It worked though, I actually had some ewcm so I will do it again next cycle for sure. It actually wasn't THAT bad, I can handle it. Anything for a baby!
> dh is coming home tomorrow, I am still going to jump him! Just because I've missed him so much.
> 
> Oooh, good luck for the interview! I know how nerve-wracking they can be! I did some good answer preparation for the interview I had a couple of weeks ago - and it really came in handy. I am sure you will do great!
> 
> So sorry about the early O! That is so weird - why would that just happen so randomly? I have heard that some people O twice in a cycle - have you heard of this? But yay for your DH coming home - enjoy yourself!
> Are you going to keep using OPKs in case you get another peak, or are you just going to leave it for this cycle?Click to expand...

I think I will prob use them for another couple of days, by then o will have been confirmed or not and I will save these opks for next cycle. At least I won't have to buy them again! See, there is a silver lining!! ;)


----------



## Moondance

soph77 said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> FF IS TRULY STUFFED!!!
> I put this mornings temp in and it goes and changes my Ov day from day 31 to day 35, which would only make me 3 dpo.
> What the hell?????
> I don't THINK so!!!
> 
> 
> So over this temping junk right now. I wish AF would friggen hurry up and get here so I can just start fresh. This is confusing the crap out of me.
> I think its changed it because day 35 I had a temp drop and it came back up again. And I also marked myself as having watery mucus, until a couple days ago, BUT... that happens EVERY CYCLE. I ovulate, and stay watery for a few days afterwards until it goes sticky.
> I truly hate FF right now. Am getting so angry at it!
> 
> 
> ETA:
> Ok, so I went into my settings and for some reason, the interpretation was on "Research" mode. I changed settings back to "Advanced" which is the Recommended one. It then proceeded to change the ovulation date back to Day 29, though the lines are only dotted lines, so its still not sure.
> Day 29 works better for me than Day 30, as DP and I were together on Day 26...
> But dammit, FF is totally hating on me this month.
> 
> Moon, ff has dotted crosshairs for you because you have noted fertile cm after the likely o date that's all. I would still consider that to be your date although cd 30 and 31 are also possibilities, so keep those dates in mind when waiting to see if af shows. :) hthClick to expand...



But that happens every cycle. I get watery CM and even after I've ovulated, I have watery CM for about 3 or 4 days, then it goes creamy, then it goes sticky.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Good morning ladies! :hi: So, yesterday was feeling on top of the world and got off work early for the long weekend so was out getting my first summer pedicure of the year. Afterwards, was leaving the parking lot and some idiot backed into my car. :cry: The guy didn't want to call the cops, but I did just in case because I read before that you should always call. Damage on the car is super minor, but it still upset me so much. My car is still fairly new and was literally just thinking about how excited I am that I managed to almost pay it off already (have been sending lots of extra payments) and it makes me really mad. :growlmad: 

Thing is, I moved my car before the cop got there because I was blocking a bunch of people and the cop lady on my phone told me to before the police arrived. So the guy was making it seem like it was both our faults because we kind of backed into each other. But I already had my car in drive and there is NO way he was backing out before I was. He pretty much pulled out of his spot directly into me and I'm 100% positive it was his fault. But I didn't stand up enough for myself in front of the cop and give my side of the story so feel really stupid. If the police report doesn't say it was his fault, then I'll have to pay for the damage through my insurance, and have a $500 deductible, and then my insurance rates will most likely go up. So, it's going to be expensive. :cry: To be honest, I was thinking about what happened to Tanikit and feel stupid that I'm obsessing and getting upset over something so small. But it helps to get it out here. You ladies are like a support group for all kinds of things. :hugs:



Moondance said:


> The tampon story makes me think of an ad we have on TV here for tampons. The girl is looking everywhere for her tampons and can't find them anywhere, and when she goes into the living room, her boyfriend is in there playing with the cat, using the tampons, dangling them from the string for a kitten to play with. He tosses it and the kitty chases it, and when the camera shows the kitty playing, he is playing with a pile of tampons. LOL

That's so funny Moon! I wonder if I can find it on the internet. On the FF front, I'm afraid I'm not much help since this is my first month using it, but looks like you figured out what the issue was, already. :thumbup: I think that site is kind of confusing, but I'm sure I'll learn to like it. 



LuckyD said:


> Yes, one vegetarian taco in the mail to NZ please!
> 
> Where are you going on your cruise in Sept? How exciting!
> 
> I am doing pretty good, going out to dinner tonight with one of my OHs work colleagues and his girlfriend. I have never met these people before, and we are not sure how it will go...my OH says that he is not sure that we will have that much in common with them, but they live just up the road so we thought we would give it a go!
> 
> I am feeling nervous today as my old Roller Derby team in Australia are playing a very important bout tonight...I miss them all so much and will be obsessively texting for updates tonight!
> 
> I am calling June to be a really positive month for BFPs. I don't know why - but this is my feeling and I am sticking to it. I think that we are going to have some very exciting surprises in here this month.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

Lucky, I took a vegetarian cooking class over the winter and we made these AWESOME veggie enchiladas! I have to track down the recipe and will send to you if you'd like? Brought some home for DH to try, and he liked them, as well.

The cruise is from NYC (because it's close to where we live, and we can just drive to the terminal) to Turks & Caicos and Bahamas. It's 8 days. SOOO excited!!! Actually, when I think about it, I go back to feeling happy again.:happydance:

Your dinner plans sound really nice! I hope it goes well and you become great friends. Good to have people close by.

Good luck to your Roller Derby team! So, were you on the team before? I know you mentioned Roller Derby in your blog a lot...I'm still reading it. :flower:

LOVE your June prediction. I have a good feeling, too. Think your good feeling might be rubbing off on me. :kiss:



SquirrelGirl said:


> Where did you get some good deals? I had put off buying new clothes just because I thought I'd need maternity clothes instead... So now I think I'm ready for a wardrobe update.
> 
> WHOO HOOO for days off!!!!
> 
> 
> Ooh, I got a "Fat Burn Yoga" dvd today for $5! I'm super excited to try it! :bodyb:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear some of you are :cold: :haha: I haven't used those before!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soph, sorry to hear it looks like you have O'd already! No fair!
> Moon, congrats on the exam!!
> Celtic, glad to hear the cats are doing better.
> 
> :hi: LuckyD, Ejay, Tanikit, Honeybee, Jaimie, and...sorry to anyone I missed!

I've been getting all these Memorial Day offers in my e-mail so have been shopping online. :haha: I ordered some stuff from Old Navy and Ann Taylor. This code from Ann Taylor is for 40% off your entire order (including sale stuff) & free shipping over $150: 40SAVE

I also had an Ann Taylor gift card so was like, score! I'll add the other offer codes I got in my e-mail too, just in case you're interested. I think they all expire on Monday or Tuesday:

Banana Republic - 25% off entire order, free shipping over $100: LZWGTCDLJVV8
Old Navy - 15% off entire order: LZWGTCDLJVV8
Gap - 25% off purchase of $75 or more: GAPSUMMER

How exciting about the yoga DVD!


----------



## LuckyD

Moondance said:


> The tampon story makes me think of an ad we have on TV here for tampons. The girl is looking everywhere for her tampons and can't find them anywhere, and when she goes into the living room, her boyfriend is in there playing with the cat, using the tampons, dangling them from the string for a kitten to play with. He tosses it and the kitty chases it, and when the camera shows the kitty playing, he is playing with a pile of tampons. LOL

I know that ad! It's funny. 



soph77 said:


> I think I will prob use them for another couple of days, by then o will have been confirmed or not and I will save these opks for next cycle. At least I won't have to buy them again! See, there is a silver lining!! ;)

Aw, good looking on the bright side Soph! That's a good attitude xx



MyTurnYet said:


> Good morning ladies! :hi: So, yesterday was feeling on top of the world and got off work early for the long weekend so was out getting my first summer pedicure of the year. Afterwards, was leaving the parking lot and some idiot backed into my car. :cry: The guy didn't want to call the cops, but I did just in case because I read before that you should always call. Damage on the car is super minor, but it still upset me so much. My car is still fairly new and was literally just thinking about how excited I am that I managed to almost pay it off already (have been sending lots of extra payments) and it makes me really mad. :growlmad:
> 
> Thing is, I moved my car before the cop got there because I was blocking a bunch of people and the cop lady on my phone told me to before the police arrived. So the guy was making it seem like it was both our faults because we kind of backed into each other. But I already had my car in drive and there is NO way he was backing out before I was. He pretty much pulled out of his spot directly into me and I'm 100% positive it was his fault. But I didn't stand up enough for myself in front of the cop and give my side of the story so feel really stupid. If the police report doesn't say it was his fault, then I'll have to pay for the damage through my insurance, and have a $500 deductible, and then my insurance rates will most likely go up. So, it's going to be expensive. :cry: To be honest, I was thinking about what happened to Tanikit and feel stupid that I'm obsessing and getting upset over something so small. But it helps to get it out here. You ladies are like a support group for all kinds of things. :hugs:
> 
> Lucky, I took a vegetarian cooking class over the winter and we made these AWESOME veggie enchiladas! I have to track down the recipe and will send to you if you'd like? Brought some home for DH to try, and he liked them, as well.
> 
> The cruise is from NYC (because it's close to where we live, and we can just drive to the terminal) to Turks & Caicos and Bahamas. It's 8 days. SOOO excited!!! Actually, when I think about it, I go back to feeling happy again.:happydance:
> 
> Your dinner plans sound really nice! I hope it goes well and you become great friends. Good to have people close by.
> 
> Good luck to your Roller Derby team! So, were you on the team before? I know you mentioned Roller Derby in your blog a lot...I'm still reading it. :flower:
> 
> LOVE your June prediction. I have a good feeling, too. Think your good feeling might be rubbing off on me. :kiss:

Oh no Jill, that sucks about your car! So sorry love. How frustrating! I hope that the police report doesn't say it was partly your fault...sounds like he was clearly in the wrong! I hate situations like that. 

Enchilada recipe would be amazing! We have a Mexican vegetarian cook book, but it isn't that great....if it is easy to find, would love to have a look at it!

Your cruise sounds amazing! Soooo jealous - what an awesome thing to look forward to!

Yeah, I used to play Roller Derby in Australia - I have for the last few years. It is the most fun ever, I love it soooo much and met the most fantastic people through it. I just found out my old team lost tonight...78 to 88...boo! But sounds like it was a good game.

You are so sweet that you are still reading my blog! 

Just got home from dinner, am a little bit drunk....it was nice, I wouldn't say that they are going to be our best friends or anything, but it was fun and we had a laugh and a nice meal.

Off to bed now! Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## MyTurnYet

Aw, Lucky, I'm glad your dinner went well, but sorry to hear about the team not winning. I don't know much about Roller Derby, but am going to go Google it. :flower:

I need to find the Enchilada recipe, anyway, because I want to make them again...once I do, I'll send to you! My teacher e-mailed all the recipes after class, but sometimes she'd forget. So, if I don't have it I'll just ask her for it. 

Ladies - just came across this on FF, and was helpful for me, so thought I'd post for you all here, in case it helps anyone. Check out the advice on TTHF!!


Have intercourse at least every other day before ovulation during your fertile phase. (Check with your doctor first if there are any known sperm issues) . 
Have intercourse every day once you get a positive OPK result if you are using OPKs, or if you have other advance notice that you will ovulate within 24 hours. 
Keep having intercourse every day until ovulation is confirmed by a few elevated temperatures that are sustained. 
Avoid focusing on pinpointing ovulation. Once ovulation can be detected, it is generally too late to conceive. Rather, look at the Fertility Analyzer that tells you that you have increased fertility and take note of all your fertility signs. 
Try to keep your babymaking attempts enjoyable. 
[*]Keep your sense of humor. 
[*]Support your partner and let your partner support you. 
Talk to your friends who understand you. 
Enjoy all the things in life that give you pleasure and make you strong and special. 
Talk to your friends at Fertility Friend or make new ones here. 
Ask for guidance from our guides. 
Talk to your doctor after a few cycles if you think you might need medical help.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

So many things I want to respond to!! Hopefully I don't end up screwing up my multi-quotes!




LuckyD said:


> I am calling June to be a really positive month for BFPs. I don't know why - but this is my feeling and I am sticking to it. I think that we are going to have some very exciting surprises in here this month.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

:happydance: Hooray for June! :happydance:



Moondance said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for laughing at my story, ladies! At the time I was dumping everything on the table, I remember thinking "I better clean this up as soon as I get home so no one sees!" Of course, I forgot. I'm kind of absent-minded sometimes. :dohh:
> 
> 
> The tampon story makes me think of an ad we have on TV here for tampons. The girl is looking everywhere for her tampons and can't find them anywhere, and when she goes into the living room, her boyfriend is in there playing with the cat, using the tampons, dangling them from the string for a kitten to play with. He tosses it and the kitty chases it, and when the camera shows the kitty playing, he is playing with a pile of tampons. LOLClick to expand...


That is so hysterical!!!!!! :rofl:



MyTurnYet said:


> Good morning ladies! :hi: So, yesterday was feeling on top of the world and got off work early for the long weekend so was out getting my first summer pedicure of the year. Afterwards, was leaving the parking lot and some idiot backed into my car. :cry: The guy didn't want to call the cops, but I did just in case because I read before that you should always call. Damage on the car is super minor, but it still upset me so much. My car is still fairly new and was literally just thinking about how excited I am that I managed to almost pay it off already (have been sending lots of extra payments) and it makes me really mad. :growlmad:
> 
> Thing is, I moved my car before the cop got there because I was blocking a bunch of people and the cop lady on my phone told me to before the police arrived. So the guy was making it seem like it was both our faults because we kind of backed into each other. But I already had my car in drive and there is NO way he was backing out before I was. He pretty much pulled out of his spot directly into me and I'm 100% positive it was his fault. But I didn't stand up enough for myself in front of the cop and give my side of the story so feel really stupid. If the police report doesn't say it was his fault, then I'll have to pay for the damage through my insurance, and have a $500 deductible, and then my insurance rates will most likely go up. So, it's going to be expensive. :cry: To be honest, I was thinking about what happened to Tanikit and feel stupid that I'm obsessing and getting upset over something so small. But it helps to get it out here. You ladies are like a support group for all kinds of things. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Where did you get some good deals? I had put off buying new clothes just because I thought I'd need maternity clothes instead... So now I think I'm ready for a wardrobe update.
> 
> I've been getting all these Memorial Day offers in my e-mail so have been shopping online. :haha: I ordered some stuff from Old Navy and Ann Taylor. This code from Ann Taylor is for 40% off your entire order (including sale stuff) & free shipping over $150: 40SAVE
> 
> I also had an Ann Taylor gift card so was like, score! I'll add the other offer codes I got in my e-mail too, just in case you're interested. I think they all expire on Monday or Tuesday:
> 
> Banana Republic - 25% off entire order, free shipping over $100: LZWGTCDLJVV8
> Old Navy - 15% off entire order: LZWGTCDLJVV8
> Gap - 25% off purchase of $75 or more: GAPSUMMER
> 
> How exciting about the yoga DVD!Click to expand...

Rock on! Thanks so much for all those codes! After I finish up on BnB, I'm off to go shopping! whoo hooo!!



Ok, disclaimer-- I work for an insurance company, but I'm not in Claims. I only program computers. However, I do pick up some tips and hear things about what you should do.

Next time... before you move your car, take as many pictures as you can. Either keep a disposable camera in your glovebox or use your cell phone camera. This will help you prove it wasn't your fault. Also, never admit fault. Ever. Even if it's 100% your fault. From an ethical standpoint, I don't get this. But your insurance company will want to review the case and determine who is at fault. Also, it's possible the other driver was under the influence or some other mitigating factor. 

ALWAYS call the police. Don't ever let someone talk you out of it. This is a surefire way to get screwed in the end! They likely don't have insurance, or have a poor driving record.

https://www.edmunds.com/ownership/safety/articles/43805/article.html


----------



## Tanikit

MyTurnYet sorry that happened to you - I hate it when other people try to blame you for an accident when it is their fault. I really hope things work out in your favour - you did the right thing. The cruise sounds fantastic :)

Moondance I've changed FF before when I didn't like what they said - just put in the ovulation date yourself if you are sure - you'll know by the end of the month anyway based on your LP (unless you are pregnant and then you won't care anyway :))

Its one of my bad months with PMDD - I am in such a bad mood, DH seems to be so grumpy these days too so we are not very happy with each other right now. I'm working this weekend too which makes me even more grumpy. I know I'll feel better in a few days, but not sure my DH will - I'm not even sure what exactly is stressing him - could be a huge number of things. The stress is getting to us both at the moment. I just want to curl up and cry and cry which will seem so stupid in a few days time. Sorry this is a real downer. 

Celtic my sugars are horrific - they have been as high as 18 and as low as 2.4 and I cannot get them right no matter how hard I try so that is depressing me too - its probably all stress and trying too hard. The couple days before AF comes is always harder to get right than other times of the month but this has been worse than its been in a very very long time. I'm going to get shouted at by my enodcrinologist on Wednesday - just another thing to look forward to - sigh. How is your diet going - hope you can get your sugars more under control without too much fuss.


----------



## Moondance

MyTurnYet said:


> Good morning ladies! :hi: So, yesterday was feeling on top of the world and got off work early for the long weekend so was out getting my first summer pedicure of the year. Afterwards, was leaving the parking lot and some idiot backed into my car. :cry: The guy didn't want to call the cops, but I did just in case because I read before that you should always call. Damage on the car is super minor, but it still upset me so much. My car is still fairly new and was literally just thinking about how excited I am that I managed to almost pay it off already (have been sending lots of extra payments) and it makes me really mad. :growlmad:
> 
> Thing is, I moved my car before the cop got there because I was blocking a bunch of people and the cop lady on my phone told me to before the police arrived. So the guy was making it seem like it was both our faults because we kind of backed into each other. But I already had my car in drive and there is NO way he was backing out before I was. He pretty much pulled out of his spot directly into me and I'm 100% positive it was his fault. But I didn't stand up enough for myself in front of the cop and give my side of the story so feel really stupid. If the police report doesn't say it was his fault, then I'll have to pay for the damage through my insurance, and have a $500 deductible, and then my insurance rates will most likely go up. So, it's going to be expensive. :cry: To be honest, I was thinking about what happened to Tanikit and feel stupid that I'm obsessing and getting upset over something so small. But it helps to get it out here. You ladies are like a support group for all kinds of things. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> The tampon story makes me think of an ad we have on TV here for tampons. The girl is looking everywhere for her tampons and can't find them anywhere, and when she goes into the living room, her boyfriend is in there playing with the cat, using the tampons, dangling them from the string for a kitten to play with. He tosses it and the kitty chases it, and when the camera shows the kitty playing, he is playing with a pile of tampons. LOL
> 
> That's so funny Moon! I wonder if I can find it on the internet. On the FF front, I'm afraid I'm not much help since this is my first month using it, but looks like you figured out what the issue was, already. :thumbup: I think that site is kind of confusing, but I'm sure I'll learn to like it.Click to expand...


Here is that ad. LOL 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlKQGWHC198




LuckyD said:


> I am calling June to be a really positive month for BFPs. I don't know why - but this is my feeling and I am sticking to it. I think that we are going to have some very exciting surprises in here this month.

Fingers crossed that you are right LuckyD! Would love to see so many of you lovely ladies with your BFP's. I personally, am not holding any hope for myself for June, as by the time AF comes for this cycle, and I go through the entirety of next cycle, my next AF won't be due until July, so I wouldn't be testing until July.




Tanikit said:


> Moondance I've changed FF before when I didn't like what they said - just put in the ovulation date yourself if you are sure - you'll know by the end of the month anyway based on your LP (unless you are pregnant and then you won't care anyway :))
> 
> Its one of my bad months with PMDD - I am in such a bad mood, DH seems to be so grumpy these days too so we are not very happy with each other right now. I'm working this weekend too which makes me even more grumpy. I know I'll feel better in a few days, but not sure my DH will - I'm not even sure what exactly is stressing him - could be a huge number of things. The stress is getting to us both at the moment. I just want to curl up and cry and cry which will seem so stupid in a few days time. Sorry this is a real downer.

You're definitely right about FF. I'd pinpoint it myself, but even I'm not sure. It just really annoyed me how it kept changing it and changing it and changing it on a daily basis. And yeah, if I'm pregnant, deffo won't care anymore, LOL

Maybe its the stress of TTC that has you both worked up? I mean, DP and myself are trying to keep it pretty lowkey, I don't know how much, if any, he gets stressed, but I know I do stress, going "why didn't I conceive this month, I'm doing everything right!!!" every month! It's an incredibly hard time. And then add into that any outside equations like work, or money or anything and it all compounds together and makes life hell.
But chin up sweety! You'll get through it!


----------



## Moondance

:'(

My second baby chicklet died this afternoon... it was only hatched this morning. Not even 9 hours of life and the poor little ones life was taken away. I'm so sad. It was a beautiful little one.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit said:


> MyTurnYet sorry that happened to you - I hate it when other people try to blame you for an accident when it is their fault. I really hope things work out in your favour - you did the right thing. The cruise sounds fantastic :)
> Celtic my sugars are horrific - they have been as high as 18 and as low as 2.4 and I cannot get them right no matter how hard I try so that is depressing me too - its probably all stress and trying too hard. The couple days before AF comes is always harder to get right than other times of the month but this has been worse than its been in a very very long time. I'm going to get shouted at by my enodcrinologist on Wednesday - just another thing to look forward to - sigh. How is your diet going - hope you can get your sugars more under control without too much fuss.

Tanikit sound like you need some pampering:hugs::flower: I hope you feel better soon, and tell that enodcrinologist about all the stress you are under and he should understand well I hope so any way. 18 is high eek you must have felt so crap :hugs: I thought 10.2 was high. Im sticking to my diet and seeing what foods tip me over I found this tracker for Diabetes https://www.medhelp.org/user_trackers/show/252667?personal_page_id=181428
not sure if that will open on the page but it will help me show the doctor what they are and I am keeping a food diary so I can show her what I am eating daily because I just got the impression she thought I was eating crap and I do not I do not eat junk every day.LOL she just made an assumption on my weight! I know that it wont prevent me TCC long term but my levels are above what is allowed for pregnancy so I guess it will mean insulin sooner rather than later which is ok once controlled and taken care of. feel good knowing that, you take care and feel better soon.:hugs:


Soph thanks I feel so much better I guess once you take action and control it helps.

Moon FF annoys the hell out of me as well, I know I have OV already and its yet to pinpoint it, although I haven't been watching my other signs as much this cycle mainly because we haven't BD well we have but were careful so no TWW for me. so sorry about your little chick so sad to see any little baby animal go. there is a kitten in my garden I would say about 8 weeks old my DH is like no more strays LOL I had to feed him he so little :haha:

LuckyD I'm OK actually about TTC break I'm still charting and taking MACA which is great I have to say, I have started to take some Omega 3 and I have been reading that ginsing help sugars as well. I must research more foods that help eliminate cholesterol as that is my main worry now. along with the doctor assuming my weight is the cause of my High blood sugars were I think it is a symptom, I have a great book about the GI diet and it even says that high sugars prevent weight loss even with good diet and exercise. so I will if I have to ram that info at my doctor. LOL I'm good though. I hope ye don't mind me hanging around though.

MyTurnYet, Hun sorry to hear that, I would ring the police and push your point with them say you were a little shocked and did not know what to think when it happened. that the guy did not want the cops called. they are not stupid and will know by marks on the road and by the amount of damage done if the story's match the damage done on the car. well done on nearly having it paid off :happydance:

Tryfor how are you doing hunxx:hugs:

How is every one else doing hope you are having a great weekend.:hugs:


----------



## LuckyD

MyTurnYet said:


> Aw, Lucky, I'm glad your dinner went well, but sorry to hear about the team not winning. I don't know much about Roller Derby, but am going to go Google it. :flower:
> 
> I need to find the Enchilada recipe, anyway, because I want to make them again...once I do, I'll send to you! My teacher e-mailed all the recipes after class, but sometimes she'd forget. So, if I don't have it I'll just ask her for it.
> 
> Ladies - just came across this on FF, and was helpful for me, so thought I'd post for you all here, in case it helps anyone. Check out the advice on TTHF!!
> 
> 
> Have intercourse at least every other day before ovulation during your fertile phase. (Check with your doctor first if there are any known sperm issues) .
> Have intercourse every day once you get a positive OPK result if you are using OPKs, or if you have other advance notice that you will ovulate within 24 hours.
> Keep having intercourse every day until ovulation is confirmed by a few elevated temperatures that are sustained.
> Avoid focusing on pinpointing ovulation. Once ovulation can be detected, it is generally too late to conceive. Rather, look at the Fertility Analyzer that tells you that you have increased fertility and take note of all your fertility signs.
> Try to keep your babymaking attempts enjoyable.
> [*]Keep your sense of humor.
> [*]Support your partner and let your partner support you.
> Talk to your friends who understand you.
> Enjoy all the things in life that give you pleasure and make you strong and special.
> Talk to your friends at Fertility Friend or make new ones here.
> Ask for guidance from our guides.
> Talk to your doctor after a few cycles if you think you might need medical help.

Yep, check out Roller Derby - it is the funnest, most exciting, most rock-star sport ever - so much fun to play and to watch.

Awesome re: enchilada recipe! If you can find it that would be awesome xx

Love the FF TTC advice - it's totally TTHF! That's what I am really trying to do this cycle. 



Tanikit said:


> Its one of my bad months with PMDD - I am in such a bad mood, DH seems to be so grumpy these days too so we are not very happy with each other right now. I'm working this weekend too which makes me even more grumpy. I know I'll feel better in a few days, but not sure my DH will - I'm not even sure what exactly is stressing him - could be a huge number of things. The stress is getting to us both at the moment. I just want to curl up and cry and cry which will seem so stupid in a few days time. Sorry this is a real downer.

So sorry to hear this Tanikit :hugs: You have had such full on things happen recently, it's no wonder that it is all feeling a bit stressful. It sounds like you have the 'big picture' perspective and know that you will feel better soon...but it is still horrible to be feeling so rubbish at the moment. Hope things improve really soon, and that work isn't too bad :hugs:



Moondance said:


> :'(
> 
> My second baby chicklet died this afternoon... it was only hatched this morning. Not even 9 hours of life and the poor little ones life was taken away. I'm so sad. It was a beautiful little one.

Oh no, so sorry Moondance :hugs: that is really sad. 



CelticNiamh said:


> LuckyD I'm OK actually about TTC break I'm still charting and taking MACA which is great I have to say, I have started to take some Omega 3 and I have been reading that ginsing help sugars as well. I must research more foods that help eliminate cholesterol as that is my main worry now. along with the doctor assuming my weight is the cause of my High blood sugars were I think it is a symptom, I have a great book about the GI diet and it even says that high sugars prevent weight loss even with good diet and exercise. so I will if I have to ram that info at my doctor. LOL I'm good though. I hope ye don't mind me hanging around though.

That's great, so good to hear that you are feeling ok about taking a break, and you sound really in control of your body and what you need to do for it. Of course you are welcome to stay in here! As if we would ever mind you 'hanging around' - it wouldn't be the same without you here love! xx


Eeek, I start my new job tomorrow! It's 11pm so I gotta get to bed so I can make some sort of good impression on my first day of work...

xxx


----------



## soph77

I just almost died of horror, I thought you were going to cook an echidna!!! (enchilada recipe) Shouldn't read posts when tired....

Dh is home, going to have an early night, sweet dreams all!


----------



## Moondance

I keep doing those horrible little burps where you vomit a little bit into your mouth, so my throat is hot and all acidic.
Icktastic.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Good morning, my favorite BnB ladies! :flower: Just responding to a few posts this morning and then am off to a reflexology appointment. Was at this great massage place buying a gift certificate for a friend's b-day, and they were having a sale on reflexology...I thought I read it helped with TTC, so thought, why not? :haha: Will let you know how it goes. Man, I've been spending a lot of money, lately. But am telling myself I deserve it as have been very stressed and working like a crazy woman. :wacko:



soph77 said:


> I just almost died of horror, I thought you were going to cook an echidna!!! (enchilada recipe) Shouldn't read posts when tired....
> 
> Dh is home, going to have an early night, sweet dreams all!

Oh my gosh, that's so funny! Although, I must admit I had no idea what an echidna was, so had to look it up. How cute they are! Have a wonderful night w/ your DH. :cloud9:

For others who have never seen an echidna: 





Moondance said:


> :'(
> 
> My second baby chicklet died this afternoon... it was only hatched this morning. Not even 9 hours of life and the poor little ones life was taken away. I'm so sad. It was a beautiful little one.

Aw, Moon, that's so sad. :cry: I'm very sorry. Makes me think of how precious life is. 


Lucky, I found the enchilda recipe! Along w/ a few other vegetarian Mexican recipes that we made that night. I'll send you in a PM! Also, best of luck with your first day! Let us know how it goes. :thumbup:

Squirrel, ahhhhhhh CAMERA PHONE!! Why didn't I think of that?:dohh: Literally kicking myself over here, but thank you for the tip!!

Tanikit, I'm sorry you and your OH aren't feeling great, honey. :hugs: Have you gone for your therapy session, yet? Agree with the others that you're probably both under a tremendous amount of stress. Is there anything you can do to just relax and chill together for a night? Maybe just light some candles, listen to music and cuddle? 

Celtic, really happy to hear you taking control of getting healthy! :thumbup:

Moon, thank you for posting that video...it cracked me up! :rofl: Can't wait to show DH when he wakes up.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> Good morning, my favorite BnB ladies! :flower: Just responding to a few posts this morning and then am off to a reflexology appointment. Was at this great massage place buying a gift certificate for a friend's b-day, and they were having a sale on reflexology...I thought I read it helped with TTC, so thought, why not? :haha: Will let you know how it goes. Man, I've been spending a lot of money, lately. But am telling myself I deserve it as have been very stressed and working like a crazy woman. :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> I just almost died of horror, I thought you were going to cook an echidna!!! (enchilada recipe) Shouldn't read posts when tired....
> 
> Dh is home, going to have an early night, sweet dreams all!
> 
> Oh my gosh, that's so funny! Although, I must admit I had no idea what an echidna was, so had to look it up. How cute they are! Have a wonderful night w/ your DH. :cloud9:
> 
> For others who have never seen an echidna:
> 
> View attachment 86842
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel, ahhhhhhh CAMERA PHONE!! Why didn't I think of that?:dohh: Literally kicking myself over here, but thank you for the tip!!Click to expand...



That tampon video was hilarious!!!! Laughed out loud! :rofl:

Echidna... is that what we call a porcupine here in the US?? At least it looks similiar by all the quills?


I'm definitely interested to hear how the reflexology appointment went. I want details!!! I've been going to a lot of chiropractic appointments. I've had back pain since high school, but I've been doing deep tissue massage every two weeks. When I talked to my massage therapist, she recommended I get adjusted more often. So I had some Xrays done, and it showed that the "L4" and "L5" vertabrae in my back are nearly touching!! :shock: And this is where the nerves go to the uterus and ovaries. So my chiropractor thought there was a pretty good chance Chiro could help me. Obviously he could make no guarantees, but it gives me something to feel like I'm helping things along. Also my massage therapist has started doing abdominal massage on me. 

Between that, and starting Vitex and baby aspirin this month..... June has GOT to be it!!!! [-o&lt; BTW.... Either it's because of where I am in my cycle or because of the Vitex and aspirin,.... BUT... my face seems to be clearing up some!!! :thumbup: 

:wohoo::


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oh, and LuckyD-- Can't wait to hear how your first day of work went!!! Must be exciting!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Ejay

MyTurnYet said:


> Oh, forgot some more fun news! Booked some anniversary plans for DH and I today. Our anniversary is in August...we're going back to the same place we stayed on our wedding night, which is this beautiful Inn and spa on the water. I said it was our anniversary so they gave us a free upgrade to a balcony waterview room, and I also booked a special dinner and couples massage. :cloud9: Can't wait!!! Bad news is, checked mymonthlycylces.com and looks like AF is scheduled to be here that week. Fx'd I get pg BEFORE then!!! :yellow: Maybe it'll be like our wedding all over again, and the Sept. trip can be our babymoon! How awesome would that be? :dance:

Have my fingers crossed for you hun, heres hoping for a Babymoon xx



Moondance said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> hahaha, J/K. I took this pic of him all wet and bedraggled yesterday, I love it.
> 
> Aw, cute horse! And that's a lovely photo of you and your cat! I have just been hearing about Equestrian Therapy today - where you use horses to help with the therapy of young people (or any people) who have been diagnosed with anti-social or behavioural issues - apparently the horses are really good at calming them down and providing them with a sense of peace. It's pretty cool!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe thats what it is with me and animals. I had some pretty traumatic experiences as a kid and have grown up with behavioural issues... I was diagnosed last year with Borderline Personality Disorder.
> Around people I can be a total spazz, but put me near horses or other animals, then I'm in control, and happy and peaceful, I don't remember any of my stupid experiences when I'm with the animals, because they fill me with so much joy and peace.
> I believe animals are one of God's greatest gifts to us as humans. Not just for food, but for what they are. Beautiful and sweet and totally loving. Animals love unconditionally, unlike people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had my computer assessment for Microsoft Excel. An hour and a half for an open book exam. I didn't touch any of my notes and did it in 10 minutes flat. There were others who were still not finished when time was up. I was like ... LEGEND BABY! lol
> Also started setting up agistment for my beautiful horsie boy today, he comes home in a few more weeks. I'll be able to work with him every single day if I want to.
> Wheeeeeeeeeeee!Click to expand...

I totally agree with you about the animals, everything seems to dissapear into insignificance when I am working with the horses, or cuddling a cat.

Fantastic, well done with the exam. Brilliant about your horse as well, bet your really looking forward to having him home xx



soph77 said:


> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> :)
> 
> AF arrived for me today - I knew I wasn't pregnant this month anyway, so in some ways its good to be in a new cycle, but at the same time I am not sure I am ready for this cycle yet - my sugar levels are bad since the hijacking (possibly stress), the T4 is hopefully right now as I have been very good about that, and as for DH and I I think he is fed up with me as I have had bad grumpy PMS two days and have not been putting up with anything. Hopefully in a weeks time things will feel better.
> 
> Soph good luck for the interview - hope it goes well. Hope your DH gets here soon enough that you can still ttc this cycle - tell that LH to hold on a little.
> 
> I am sure things will look up for you this cycle and at least the old one is over and done with. Try to think of af as cleansing away all the stress and fear and try to focus on all the things that are good and happy in your life!
> 
> Thanks, big interview is on wednesday. So nerve wracking! I am taking tuesday off next week to study and make sure I am prepared. I don't interview too well so I need to make sure that I have some answers formulated and all my work samples ready. If I can't wow them with the gift of the gab, I need to wow them another way..Click to expand...

Tanikit :hugs:.

Thats great advice Soph.



CelticNiamh said:


> Soph boo hoo :hugs: that is so annoying! good luck on the interview :thumbup:
> 
> How is every one else doing :hugs:
> My cat is doing great as well and so is her one kitten he is looking good :happydance: we have decided to keep him so as soon as he is old enough he will be spayed and so will mummy. no more kittens for my poor cat.
> 
> I am not a very happy person after my doctor visit, basically I have to lose weight she wants me to cut all sugar out of my diet and bread,pasta,wraps I can have brown rice but I just think its to serve and I would only maintain that for a while before losing my brain. I also believe you need a small amount of carbs or else you get sick I have a cousin who cuts carbs out and her kidneys started to shut down. :dohh: she was spilling loads of ketones. my cholesterol levels were 6.6 but on a good note no problems with my thyroid:happydance: but I do need a repeat blood test to check blood sugars again. I think it should be a proper GTT but am wondering will they do it! the doctor does think I have diabetes but she does not want to treat it she wants me to lose weight and she feels it will go that way. There is no way I can TTC now for a good few months I need to lose at least 10% of my body weight I am really concerned over my cholesterol level so I am determined to get healthy. the nurse rang me and went through my diet with me and she said you know you have the diet down you will be fine, I laughed and said if my diet is so good why are my levels so high and why can I not lose weight... they don't know :dohh:
> 
> ok enough about me my rant is over I will be fine :winkwink
> 
> :




soph77 said:


> As for me, temps up today (although I was really drunk last night so that could have affected it) and opk has gone back to -
> I think I Oed already :(
> Stupid early O, and I can't believe I went through the torture of going off my allergy meds for nothing!!! It worked though, I actually had some ewcm so I will do it again next cycle for sure. It actually wasn't THAT bad, I can handle it. Anything for a baby!
> dh is coming home tomorrow, I am still going to jump him! Just because I've missed him so much.

Niamh :hugs: glad your kitty is doing ok. :hugs: for you

Sorry Soph about early O, next month you will have to lock DH in the house and chain him to the bed :winkwink:



MyTurnYet said:


> Good morning ladies! :hi: So, yesterday was feeling on top of the world and got off work early for the long weekend so was out getting my first summer pedicure of the year. Afterwards, was leaving the parking lot and some idiot backed into my car. :cry: The guy didn't want to call the cops, but I did just in case because I read before that you should always call. Damage on the car is super minor, but it still upset me so much. My car is still fairly new and was literally just thinking about how excited I am that I managed to almost pay it off already (have been sending lots of extra payments) and it makes me really mad. :growlmad:
> 
> Thing is, I moved my car before the cop got there because I was blocking a bunch of people and the cop lady on my phone told me to before the police arrived. So the guy was making it seem like it was both our faults because we kind of backed into each other. But I already had my car in drive and there is NO way he was backing out before I was. He pretty much pulled out of his spot directly into me and I'm 100% positive it was his fault. But I didn't stand up enough for myself in front of the cop and give my side of the story so feel really stupid. If the police report doesn't say it was his fault, then I'll have to pay for the damage through my insurance, and have a $500 deductible, and then my insurance rates will most likely go up. So, it's going to be expensive. :cry: To be honest, I was thinking about what happened to Tanikit and feel stupid that I'm obsessing and getting upset over something so small. But it helps to get it out here. You ladies are like a support group for all kinds of things. :hugs:.

OMG, that is such a bummer




LuckyD said:


> I am calling June to be a really positive month for BFPs. I don't know why - but this is my feeling and I am sticking to it. I think that we are going to have some very exciting surprises in here this month.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

Here Here Lucky, I second you on that prediction




SquirrelGirl said:


> :hi: LuckyD, Ejay, Tanikit, Honeybee, Jaimie, and...sorry to anyone I missed!

Hiya :wave:



MyTurnYet said:


> Ladies - just came across this on FF, and was helpful for me, so thought I'd post for you all here, in case it helps anyone. Check out the advice on TTHF!!
> 
> 
> Have intercourse at least every other day before ovulation during your fertile phase. (Check with your doctor first if there are any known sperm issues) .
> Have intercourse every day once you get a positive OPK result if you are using OPKs, or if you have other advance notice that you will ovulate within 24 hours.
> Keep having intercourse every day until ovulation is confirmed by a few elevated temperatures that are sustained.
> Avoid focusing on pinpointing ovulation. Once ovulation can be detected, it is generally too late to conceive. Rather, look at the Fertility Analyzer that tells you that you have increased fertility and take note of all your fertility signs.
> Try to keep your babymaking attempts enjoyable.
> [*]Keep your sense of humor.
> [*]Support your partner and let your partner support you.
> Talk to your friends who understand you.
> Enjoy all the things in life that give you pleasure and make you strong and special.
> Talk to your friends at Fertility Friend or make new ones here.
> Ask for guidance from our guides.
> Talk to your doctor after a few cycles if you think you might need medical help.

I love it, thats exactly what OH and I have been trying to follow this month, especially the keeping the sense of humour part and enjoying BDing. :blush:



Tanikit said:


> Its one of my bad months with PMDD - I am in such a bad mood, DH seems to be so grumpy these days too so we are not very happy with each other right now. I'm working this weekend too which makes me even more grumpy. I know I'll feel better in a few days, but not sure my DH will - I'm not even sure what exactly is stressing him - could be a huge number of things. The stress is getting to us both at the moment. I just want to curl up and cry and cry which will seem so stupid in a few days time. Sorry this is a real downer.
> 
> Celtic my sugars are horrific - they have been as high as 18 and as low as 2.4 and I cannot get them right no matter how hard I try so that is depressing me too - its probably all stress and trying too hard. The couple days before AF comes is always harder to get right than other times of the month but this has been worse than its been in a very very long time. I'm going to get shouted at by my enodcrinologist on Wednesday - just another thing to look forward to - sigh. How is your diet going - hope you can get your sugars more under control without too much fuss.


Tanikit so sorry you seem to be having a tough time at the moment, I really hope things start to pick up for you xx



Moondance said:


> :'(
> 
> My second baby chicklet died this afternoon... it was only hatched this morning. Not even 9 hours of life and the poor little ones life was taken away. I'm so sad. It was a beautiful little one.

Oh no, I am so sorry :hugs:



SquirrelGirl said:


> Oh, and LuckyD-- Can't wait to hear how your first day of work went!!! Must be exciting!!! :cloud9:

Good Luck LuckyD :hugs:


Hopefully all my multi replies worked OK.

Brought Molly home yesterday morning, she is a little tense but settling ok. I managed to clean her wounds on my own this morning and she stood as good as gold. Still no sign of her comming into season, but I realy don't want to get my hopes up, it's even worse now we are both waiting for our BFP's

Then temp charting seems to be going good, Niamh or anyone else, I think I probably O'd yesterday, but i think it's a bit too soon for FF to put the crosshairs in, how long does it normally take for them to show?

Hope everyone is doing good


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good job on so many multi-quotes in one message!!! I can't ever seem to get it quite right with that many! :haha:

I hope Molly (and you of course!) gets her BFP :) 

I don't use fertility friend, but from just what I've read, sound like it takes a couple days of elevated temps for it to pick your O date....


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD I love your prediction about June, I want one though LOL ah well all good things come to those who wait :haha: I will be doing a BFP:happydance: for you all. good luck in your first day at your new job :hugs:

Ejay depending on tomorrow and the next days temps that should be your OV day on CD13 so your temps needs to stay the same or higher to get your cross hairs. looking good though:thumbup: Hope your horse does not come in to season again as well :thumbup:

Moon I forget to say well done on the exam :happydance: well done

MyTurnyet that is great TthF advice eh!:thumbup:

Soph hope your making up for lost time :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> I just almost died of horror, I thought you were going to cook an echidna!!! (enchilada recipe) Shouldn't read posts when tired....
> 
> Dh is home, going to have an early night, sweet dreams all!

Ha ha, that's hilarious! Wouldn't be very vegetarian though...
Hope you had a nice reunion with your DH xx



MyTurnYet said:


> Good morning, my favorite BnB ladies! :flower: Just responding to a few posts this morning and then am off to a reflexology appointment. Was at this great massage place buying a gift certificate for a friend's b-day, and they were having a sale on reflexology...I thought I read it helped with TTC, so thought, why not? :haha: Will let you know how it goes. Man, I've been spending a lot of money, lately. But am telling myself I deserve it as have been very stressed and working like a crazy woman. :wacko:
> 
> Lucky, I found the enchilda recipe! Along w/ a few other vegetarian Mexican recipes that we made that night. I'll send you in a PM! Also, best of luck with your first day! Let us know how it goes. :thumbup:

Ooh, hope reflexology went well! I have heard that it is good for TTC too, I have thought about it. Let us know.

Thank you so much for the recipes! So exciting to find a whole lot of deliciousness in my inbox! I am totally using those recipes soon - me and my OH have a deal at the moment where every week one of us has to cook something new - that's going to be my meal! Thanks lovely :hugs:



SquirrelGirl said:


> Echidna... is that what we call a porcupine here in the US?? At least it looks similiar by all the quills?
> 
> 
> I'm definitely interested to hear how the reflexology appointment went. I want details!!! I've been going to a lot of chiropractic appointments. I've had back pain since high school, but I've been doing deep tissue massage every two weeks. When I talked to my massage therapist, she recommended I get adjusted more often. So I had some Xrays done, and it showed that the "L4" and "L5" vertabrae in my back are nearly touching!! :shock: And this is where the nerves go to the uterus and ovaries. So my chiropractor thought there was a pretty good chance Chiro could help me. Obviously he could make no guarantees, but it gives me something to feel like I'm helping things along. Also my massage therapist has started doing abdominal massage on me.
> 
> Between that, and starting Vitex and baby aspirin this month..... June has GOT to be it!!!! [-o&lt; BTW.... Either it's because of where I am in my cycle or because of the Vitex and aspirin,.... BUT... my face seems to be clearing up some!!! :thumbup:
> 
> :wohoo::

I think an echidna is in the same family as porcupines, but that they are a bit different (don't ask me how). We don't have either here - just little hedgehogs. They are pretty cute.

That's really interesting about your vertabrae - hope that chiro can help. And yay for having good skin! I think it's really unfair that I still get pimples, but I also am gaining wrinkles by the day - surely that's not the way it should be!



SquirrelGirl said:


> Oh, and LuckyD-- Can't wait to hear how your first day of work went!!! Must be exciting!!! :cloud9:

Thanks love! 

First day of work went well. It's always hard on the first day, I got introduced to so many people and I can only remember a few names! But I think that I will be able to do the job well, and it will be pretty interesting, so that will be good. Lots of work though - we are having the launch for the new service I will be running in two weeks time - so the next two weeks will be lots of meetings and networking and making connections in the community. 



Ejay said:


> Brought Molly home yesterday morning, she is a little tense but settling ok. I managed to clean her wounds on my own this morning and she stood as good as gold. Still no sign of her comming into season, but I realy don't want to get my hopes up, it's even worse now we are both waiting for our BFP's
> 
> Then temp charting seems to be going good, Niamh or anyone else, I think I probably O'd yesterday, but i think it's a bit too soon for FF to put the crosshairs in, how long does it normally take for them to show?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good

Awesome that you have Molly home again, that must be really good for both of you. 



CelticNiamh said:


> LuckyD I love your prediction about June, I want one though LOL ah well all good things come to those who wait :haha: I will be doing a BFP:happydance: for you all. good luck in your first day at your new job :hugs:

Aww, sweets - I think one will be reserved for you, it will have your name on it so when you do start TTC again it will be there waiting for you xxx


Yep, so started work today and it was pretty good. Now I am home and tired and my OH is making a delicious dinner, so hurrah for that.

I started using my OPKs today, as I didn't want to start so early this month seeing as I don't seem to O til CD16-18. Not positive, but not totally light either, so I wonder if it will get darker over the next few days. If it does, I really don't know what to think about my cycles - O seems to be happening on a different day every month!

We haven't even BD'd yet, last few months we started CD8 and got kind of burnt out, and clearly it didn't help get a BFP, so haven't been so strict about it this month. Was thinking about it last night, but my little bro was staying the night and I was tired and we just didn't end up doing it. Tonight I think!

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Glad to read that your first day went well. It is really overwhelming to meet so many people all in one day!! But I hope you'll find a little group of people you really get along with.

Hedgehogs are so cute!! I always thought it would be cool to have one as a pet. :)


----------



## Moondance

I love love love love love chocolate milk...
But for the past 2 evenings, every time I've had a glass of chocolate milk, I spent the next few hours doing this hideous little hot vomit burps. Very uncool...

Had some people attack me on some horsey internet forums today... I posted what my situation is with my horse, told them how the horses get fed at the agistment place in town, told them how it is in various places and explained that I felt the one in town was charging too much for what you're getting... so then I had half a dozen people tell me if I couldn't afford $105 a week for my horse, then I obviously wasn't willing to care for him properly and I shouldn't have him if thats the case. 
Got harassed for "buying" him in the first place, and had so many people get up me, it was very distressing.


How is everyone else going in their 2WW's, or Ovuwaits, or whatever?
I'm coming to the end of my 2ww... ends in 2 more days. I haven't been symptom spotting or anything, because I don't think I really hit optimum timing for baby making or anything, but at the same time, I think I'm lacking in some of my usual "af is coming" symptoms. So far all I've got is cramps. But I have cramps most of the time, so it doesn't feel any different for me...
And oddly, I had a mometary moment of being randy as a rabbit this morning! LOL

My one chick has survived into its third day of life... Am still so sad about the second one. When I found it dead, I bought it into the house so I could get an old piece of cloth to wrap it up and bury it. My younger dog, Emmy, was really anxious to see what I had and I showed it to her. She LOVES baby animals, and she touched it with her nose and when it didn't move, she started freaking out, nudging it, licking it, trying her hardest to get it to wake up she was.
I took it away from her and wrapped it and went outside to bury it. She watched me the whole time through the door and was pawing at the door, HOWLING in absolute distress. When I came inside, I sat down and she came running over, climbed up on my lap, buried her little face in my chest and was whimpering and whining. It was as though she was crying for the poor little chick that I buried.
I ended up in tears because of how distressed and upset she was. She wouldn't leave my side for the next couple hours.

Now too, because the one chick is a few days old and needs to start exploring the world, my hen has given up on sitting on her other eggs. So I removed them from her and put them in an incubator.
There were originally 9 eggs. 2 were total duds, 2 hatched with 1 still alive and 1 dead. This leaves 5 left. 1 I'm not entirely sure about, and the other 4 look good to me, they should hatch in 2 or 3 days.
Once they hatch, I'll introduce them to my hen, Cosette, and put them under her, she'll take them and mother them.

I took this picture of my hen and her little one yesterday. After seeing this picture, dad calls the baby "Bonds Singlet" ... coz "its always on your back"
 



Attached Files:







COSETTEnBABYBONDS.jpg
File size: 215.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## honeybee28

hey everyone

lucky hope your first day went ok!! 

moon im sorry about your chick that died. that pic is so cute!!

af got me yesterday :-( im ok though i was totally expecting her. my doc is doing my bloodwork this month, so fx my body will kick into gear and get me good and knocked up lol. had cd2 bloods taken today, she took so much blood!!!

hope you're all ok and had a good weekend, its a bank holiday today so got an extra day off work yessssssss.xx


----------



## Moondance

honeybee28 said:


> hey everyone
> 
> lucky hope your first day went ok!!
> 
> moon im sorry about your chick that died. that pic is so cute!!
> 
> af got me yesterday :-( im ok though i was totally expecting her. my doc is doing my bloodwork this month, so fx my body will kick into gear and get me good and knocked up lol. had cd2 bloods taken today, she took so much blood!!!
> 
> hope you're all ok and had a good weekend, its a bank holiday today so got an extra day off work yessssssss.xx

Ugh, you poor thing, I hates it when the vampire takes my blood.
I walk in, pull up my sleeve, flash a vein and say "okay vampires, do your evil deeds" .... they roll their eyes at me and I sit in there blabbering to distract myself from the needle. I HATE needles.
I'm totally expecting AF tomorrow, specially since my temp has been steadily dropping over the past 2 days (hella weird for me, normally my temps stay up, and then just plummet on the day AF arrives.
Weird, coz my boobies are still mega sore. My dog came to cuddle up to me last night and put her paw on my breast... I actually gasped in pain.


----------



## honeybee28

aww hope she stays away for you moon!

yeah it was ironic, she was taking my blood and i was staring at the poster on the wall which was warning kids they can get knocked up the first time they have sex!!! ha.

morning everyone!


----------



## Moondance

I think AF just got me, a day early.


----------



## LuckyD

Oh no, Honeybee and Moon! So sorry about stupid AF. 

Good that you are getting bloods Honeybee, but so sorry to both of you :hugs::hugs:

Are you ok?

I am soooooooo tired so not going to post too much more...been concentrating so much at work my brain is in overload! It's all good, but I have never had a job where after two days I have so much to do already! It's exciting though.

Just wanted to send my hugs to those that got AF and send out hellos to all of you :flower::flower:


----------



## Tanikit

Sorry to hear that Moon and Honeybee ((hugs))

LuckyD hope you get some rest amid all the work - glad you find the job exciting though.

Moon like you I also hate needles - esp ones in my vein. I have my blood drawn a lot because of the diabetes and get so tense each time. Sorry about your chick that died - they are so cute when they are small aren't they?

Not having a good day today - DH and I are fighting like mad and its probably mostly my fault. I think the strain is getting to us and we could do with a holiday. I got crime statistics on our suburb today for the last 20 days - our suburb is a normal decent middle class neighbourhood with plenty of kids and families - its not supposed to be a place of gangs or anything. Its supposed to be a decent area. Here are the statistics: in the last 20 days there have been: 12 house robberies, 2 armed robberies, 5 car hijackings (presumed all armed), 1 car stolen, 2 business break ins, 1 rape and 1 kidnapping. Oh aren't I so happy to be living here.


----------



## honeybee28

oh my god tanikit - what country do you live in? you're planning on moving soon arent you? hope you and dh sort things out

thanks guys, im ok, i was totally expecting her so at least i didnt have my hopes up lol. fx for this cycle though eh!?
lucky are the people at your new job nice?

i feel stuck in a rut today, like i wanna do something crazy and spontaneous but i dont really know what. and im kinda tired, so i might have a sleep and do something crazy another day instead. 

what's the most spontaneous thing anyone's done? before i was with dh, i went on a girls holiday to vegas, met a guy out there that lived in miami. we stayed in touch, and he said he really wanted to see me again, that he would pay for my flight so i could go see him. i didnt have any holiday time left, so the next weekend i went for 3 nights over easter weekend (it's like an 8 hour flight from here). and only my best friend knew where i was, i told everyone else i was in london for the weekend coz i didnt want them to judge me lol!!! spontaneous, crazy, or downright stupid im not sure! we ended up dating for about 6 months, saw him once a month, then it fizzled out.


----------



## MyTurnYet

I'm just here waiting to O. Have had Highs on the CBFM ever since Day 7 or 8, and now I'm on Day 12. That's a lot of Highs for me...which makes me think maybe I "missed the stick" one morning again and confused the monitor. Although, I'm pretty sure my aim was better this time. :haha: I did forget to use FMU the 1st day so maybe that messed it up. Anyway, hoping to see the Peak tomorrow. Major headache today, ugh. :sick: Probably because I went back to work today and had to deal w/ all the work stress. I seem to get tension headaches or something. 

On the reflexology appointment - it was soooooo nice and relaxing! :cloud9: The therapist chatted for a bit w/ me first and I mentioned that we are TTC. She didn't have any specifics on it helping in that area (although, later on I read some stats on the internet that suggest it does), but she said it most definitely will help w/ stress, which in turn helps w/ TTC. She also said she would focus more on the reproductive points. It felt so good and I was very relaxed and happy after. Kind of fell asleep during the appointment, but it was a weird sleep because I could still feel what she was doing. I made an appointment in another month. I thought maybe I'd go 1 x per month before O time, and then for a massage after O in an effort to relax and let the little bean implant. That's my strategy. :haha: Wish I could go even more times, but it gets kind of expensive. 

Moon, that story about the chick and your dog was soooo sad. :cry: The pic is unbelievably cute, though. Thank you for sharing with us. Also, I just showed DH that commercial you posted. He was laughing, too. I'm so sorry to hear about stupid AF. And those stupid people on the horse forum. How mean they sound. :growlmad:

Lucky, glad to hear your first couple of days are going well!

:howdy: Honeybee! I missed you! I'm sorry about the :witch: but Lucky says June is a good month for all of us and BFPs!

Tanikit, oh that's such terrible stats! And a good neighborhood, too? Are you looking to move? I thought so, but can't remember. 

Celtic, how are you feeling today? 

Ejay, you are a SUPER multi-poster! :thumbup:

Anyone heard from Tryfor lately? I miss her! Funny how I've gotten so attached to you guys. :hugs:

:hi: Squirrel, Soph and everyone else!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey peeps!

I'm kinda in a bad mood all the sudden. Really Facebook should just be banned or something. And I feel stupid for being so jealous, but one of my best friends from college, who I've lost touch with over the years but thanks to Facebook trade posts every so often, just announced by saying 'anyone have good suggestions for morning sickness' that she's knocked up for the third time. She's already on her third and I haven't even had ONE! 

granted, she's been married a lot longer than i have, but still. I'm so jealous I haven't even written her to say congrats. I'm not sure if I want to start a conversation with her about it, you know?

meh....... Sorry for not replying to anyone else, just need to get off the computer and take my mind off of it. (riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight)... 


Oh and you know how it's supposed to be a pregnancy symptom if you dream about being pregnant? Well, what does it mean if I've had dreams like that the past five nights in a row, and i haven't even O'd yet? :haha: 

:dust: for June!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Moondance said:


> I think AF just got me, a day early.

So sorry Moon! Stupid witch!!!!!!



honeybee28 said:


> aww hope she stays away for you moon!
> 
> yeah it was ironic, she was taking my blood and i was staring at the poster on the wall which was warning kids they can get knocked up the first time they have sex!!! ha.
> 
> morning everyone!

Sorry AF got you, but glad to hear your doctor is doing blood work. Good luck on getting some results that will help!!



Lucky, hope you're getting a lot of good sleep!! :sleep: 

Tanikit, sorry you and OH are fighting, but it does sound like you're in a really stressful situation. That's a lot of crime in your area, so I hope you can get out of there soon. Can't be easy to deal with at all. :hugs:

Yes, where is TryFor?? Hope she's doing ok!!


MyTurn, hoping you get a peak very soon! (hoping I get a peak soon too!! :happydance:) 

That's awesome that your reflexology appointment was so relaxing. As far as massages go, maybe you could find a chiropractic practice where there is a massage therapist. My massages are covered by insurance this way. :thumbup:


----------



## Moondance

honeybee28 said:


> aww hope she stays away for you moon!
> 
> yeah it was ironic, she was taking my blood and i was staring at the poster on the wall which was warning kids they can get knocked up the first time they have sex!!! ha.
> 
> morning everyone!

Don't we wish it was that easy!


----------



## Moondance

I'm feeling very sad and sorry for myself today. 

Only had about three hours sleep, woke up hot, covered in sweat with pains in my stomach. Ended up with diarrhoea, so I went back to bed, but couldn't sleep because of weird random back pain. Then I heard a fuss going on outsde, Dads girlfriend was harping on him and getting into his ear about me... he got angry with her AND me. So he's been speaking to me like total poo all day, like every sin of the universe is all my fault.

So I've been cleaning my bedroom ALL DAY, and no matter what I do, the place doesn't look any cleaner because I have so many things that have nowhere to go. There is literally NO SPACE for things in this one room. I USED to have a three bedroom house. Then I went down in size to a granny flat, but I also had 2 rooms inside the main house. Then I went down to three bedrooms (but I had a garage to store my belongings inside). Now I have ONE ROOM, which has to house bedroom furniture, my TV cabinet, all my clothes, my books, my movies, my drawers, my shelves... I have gotten rid of so many things that were actually important to me (not to mention the more important things my ex housemates STOLE from me) and at the end of the day, ONE ROOM is not enough to contain my life.
So this place is STILL a pigsty, despite my best efforts. One entire corner is stacked up with those stupid green eco-bags that you buy to go shopping, all full of books, my scrapbooking stuff, computer parts (because I rebuild computers when I get enough parts to do it), stereo speakers, kitchen stuff thats mine but doesn't fit into our kitchen, photo albums of my mothers, blankets, towels, bed linen, toys. There are pairs of shoes just randomly stuffed in odd corners where they're out of my way so I won't trip over them because the wardrobe bottom is so full of more linen and those big thick minke blankets and boxes of belongings, that my shoes can't fit into the cupboard.
Another corner is my horse gear, saddle, bridles, rugs (completely blocking access to one half of my wardrobe). Underneath all the horse gear is motorcycle gear (again, because I'm not allowed any space in the garage to keep my motorcycle stuff, so its all in my room, a spare fuel tank, speedometer, parts)... 

I do understand that yes, I could throw a lot of this stuff away, but when the time comes that I am able to move out of here, and am in a better financial position, then what? I will have thrown away all the things a person uses to keep a home, and will have to replace it all. (Also, some of it is my mothers, she's gone now and its irreplacable)... I have a lot of stuff that I hold near and dear to my heart here, certain old things that have just been handed down over the years... 

I'm actually hoping dad finds that caravan REALLY soon, so I can move into it. It might have a bit more space with the caravan AND annexe area. And then I won't have to be in the same sleeping area as my TV...


SORRY everyone for whining... I just have been copping it from all sides today, ended up in a massive argument too, with dads girlfriend, swearing at her. Have felt so sick to my stomach that I haven't been able to eat all day. And I just feel really down and out of it and just feel like I've had enough.
I mean, I KNOW the woman has issues, but he makes so many excuses for her because of it. She has depression, so she drinks like a fish, then goes crazy and we have to deal with t.... When I have issues myself... I have depression too, and I'm trying to do it WITHOUT medication and without drinking, and without bothering other people with my problems. But I'm the bad guy?
Feeling so miserable right now, I'm at a point where if it wasn't for my pets, I'd be seriously contemplating doing something stupid.


----------



## Annamumof2

well ive had to cancel my appointment to have my smear as im bleeding very lightly on and off and its really annoying me now, i dunno when my period is or when it shows up or when i might ovulate, so ive not had sex for 2 weeks i think now to see if its my cervex and if it needs recovering from swelling


----------



## MyTurnYet

Just sneaking on quick to say I just got a Peak on the CBFM! :happydance:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Moon, just read your post...sending you a PM. You okay? :hugs:


----------



## Moondance

Annamumof2 said:


> well ive had to cancel my appointment to have my smear as im bleeding very lightly on and off and its really annoying me now, i dunno when my period is or when it shows up or when i might ovulate, so ive not had sex for 2 weeks i think now to see if its my cervex and if it needs recovering from swelling


Why should bleeding stop you from having your smear?
I've been in the early stages of menstruating and had pap smears, the nurse didn't care, I mean, its a cervical swab, and the stuff is coming from your cervix. What difference does it make?


----------



## Annamumof2

Moondance said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> well ive had to cancel my appointment to have my smear as im bleeding very lightly on and off and its really annoying me now, i dunno when my period is or when it shows up or when i might ovulate, so ive not had sex for 2 weeks i think now to see if its my cervex and if it needs recovering from swelling
> 
> 
> Why should bleeding stop you from having your smear?
> I've been in the early stages of menstruating and had pap smears, the nurse didn't care, I mean, its a cervical swab, and the stuff is coming from your cervix. What difference does it make?Click to expand...

i dunno they told me that i need to be not bleeding to go have it done


----------



## soph77

Just popping on quickly to say hello and say that I am still thinking of you all. Have had a few days off bnb while getting ready for my interview. Had it yesterday and I think it went really bad :( I am terrible in an interview. I was so prepared I brought so much stuff with me so that I could show them what i was like because I know that I can't speak properly in that situation and I wasn't able to show them anything. I was a nervous wreck and answered my questions so poorly. So now all I can hope for is that my rating will at least stay the same and not go down, whereas before I really wanted to get a better rating. Thing is, I KNOW I deserve a better rating, just can't get one because I suck at interviews. Makes me so angry, how can a panel of interviewers know what you are like in a classroom if they have never seen you teach? Flawed system. Rant over.
Will respond properly after work.


----------



## Ejay

Hiya all

Moon sorry AF got you.

Lucky - glad the job is going well, hope you are getting some good ZZZZZZZZZ

Soph - sorry the interview was so tough, I agree how can they realy judge what kind of job you do from one interrogation from the spanish inquisition.

Anna - sorry things don't seem to be getting sorted out, I hope you get answers soon.

Tanikit - I can't imagine what stress you are under living in an area like you described. sending you some :hugs:

Update on Molly - she came back in season yesterday so she's not in foal, I am a bit upset, but in reality with everything that happened to her, I wouldn't have thought that she could realy sustain a pregnancy. Am thinking about trying with her next year, probably by artificial insemination.

I just hope this isn't a bad omen for us both, trying to stay positive.


----------



## bbdreams

Hey girls. I just thought I would drop in to let you all know I am still thinking about you and I hope that everyone is doing well and on your way to bfp's. I have been trying to take it easy this month and not consume myself with ttc, but I am still thinking of you all!


----------



## LuckyD

Moon, are you ok? That is very worrying that you are feeling so down. Do you have anyone around that can provide support to you? Are you able to talk to your DH about your feelings? Or your Dad, or a friend? Seems a bit shallow just writing this down here...which is why I hope you have someone around you that you can talk to. Hugs to you :hugs:



soph77 said:


> Just popping on quickly to say hello and say that I am still thinking of you all. Have had a few days off bnb while getting ready for my interview. Had it yesterday and I think it went really bad :( I am terrible in an interview. I was so prepared I brought so much stuff with me so that I could show them what i was like because I know that I can't speak properly in that situation and I wasn't able to show them anything. I was a nervous wreck and answered my questions so poorly. So now all I can hope for is that my rating will at least stay the same and not go down, whereas before I really wanted to get a better rating. Thing is, I KNOW I deserve a better rating, just can't get one because I suck at interviews. Makes me so angry, how can a panel of interviewers know what you are like in a classroom if they have never seen you teach? Flawed system. Rant over.
> Will respond properly after work.

Oh Soph, so sorry that you are not feeling good about the interview. That does seem like a really flawed system - an interview is completely different from teaching in a classroom. Hope you are doing ok :hugs:



Ejay said:


> Lucky - glad the job is going well, hope you are getting some good ZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> Update on Molly - she came back in season yesterday so she's not in foal, I am a bit upset, but in reality with everything that happened to her, I wouldn't have thought that she could realy sustain a pregnancy. Am thinking about trying with her next year, probably by artificial insemination.
> 
> I just hope this isn't a bad omen for us both, trying to stay positive.

Thanks Ejay, job is going well but feeling a little overwhelmed...but ok.

Sorry about Molly. I am sure that it is not a bad omen for you - maybe she gave up her BFP for you xxx



bbdreams said:


> Hey girls. I just thought I would drop in to let you all know I am still thinking about you and I hope that everyone is doing well and on your way to bfp's. I have been trying to take it easy this month and not consume myself with ttc, but I am still thinking of you all!

Hey lovely xx so nice to hear from you. I have been thinking of you and wondering how you are doing. Glad that you are taking it easy :hugs:


Hi to Squirrel, Jill, Tanikit, Anna...:hi:

Sorry if I missed people...I am tired and not sure if I got to reply to everyone...!


I got a positive OPK today - yay! Earliest I have got one since I started using them - month I didn't get a positive til CD18. My cycles are clearly not as regular as I thought they were....

We BD'd tonight and am using softcups for first time.

So happy that tomorrow is Friday - and Glee starts again tomorrow on TV, so will come home and lie on the couch in front of the television!


----------



## Annamumof2

hey all, hope you are all keeping well, kids are off for a week so i have been keeping busy myself

anyway i'm still TTC and seeing how things go after a year i will be asking questions and see what they say, then if i get to 2 years i will be wanting answers as surly the depo is out of my system by now


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> well Ive had to cancel my appointment to have my smear as im bleeding very lightly on and off and its really annoying me now, i dunno when my period is or when it shows up or when i might ovulate, so ive not had sex for 2 weeks i think now to see if its my cervex and if it needs recovering from swelling
> 
> 
> Why should bleeding stop you from having your smear?
> I've been in the early stages of menstruating and had pap smears, the nurse didn't care, I mean, its a cervical swab, and the stuff is coming from your cervix. What difference does it make?Click to expand...
> 
> i dunno they told me that i need to be not bleeding to go have it doneClick to expand...

I agree with Moon mine was done just after AF,why are they repeating it Anna, did you not have one the same time as me 2 weeks ago I thought it came back ok. plus have you asked for a blood test to check hormones yet. I think that's whats wrong must be a pain having bleeding then not!!!

Moon Hun are you ok, I do not like that thinking at all..... is there no way that centerlink help young single as in not living together people with accommodation so you can get out of there, not saying that you don't love your dad or vice versa but sometimes we cant live with them. why are you trying to manage with out meds, I'm sure there are ones safe to use in TCC and pregnancy,or can you talk to some one who can help you work through the down times :hugs: hope your feeling better and dreaded AF symptoms go away :hugs:

Soph :hugs: I hate interviews and questions like what are your best quality's etc LOL sorry you feel bad over it :hugs:

Tanikit :hugs:sounds like you could do with hugs as well :hugs:

Ejay Sorry to hear about Molly, I have read that horses choose to stay pregnant or abort if they are not happy or feel stressed unsafe, so with what happened her Im not surprised she is in season again. is there no other stallion you can introduce her to so she can get to know him before the covering. my mare ran with my uncle horse but she knew him and she was in her home. doubt its a sign at all :thumbup: baby dust sprinkles to you :dust:

LuckyD working you hard all ready, hope your enjoying it though:hugs:

Squirrel:hugs: honeybee:hugs: seems a lot of us need hugs :hugs: today.


I was at the doctor today for a proper GTT so I will find out the results in a weeks time. I checked my self just before they took blood and they were 11.2 think that's high then when I got home that afternoon I felt very dizzy and out of it hands shaking, horrible and my bloods were 3 so they went so low think it was a hypo!. I have come to the conclusion that my Diabetes may be never left after I had Eireann and because I was BF her it kept them lower and I was trying to be very healthy and exercise and lose weight during that time as well. now that I have weaned her on to a bottle my sugars have risen may be that why I haven't noticed really before now, on a good note I'm enjoying my diet or healthy eating a lot, I figure I need to lose two stone before TCC so think I am out for about 6 months may be!!!at least 3 till I know my cholesterol is in check.

oh and on a good note here is a picture of our little kitten a week old today and very cute and very big he is thriving.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF7233.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2









DSCF7231.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## honeybee28

niamh your kitten is soooo cute. hope your results are ok.

bbdreams hope you're ok.

i got my cd2 blood results back today - my progesterone levels are low which i guessed. but he said he'll check them again at the ov plus7 days blood test.
i asked if he would do anything about it, and he said it depends on dh's SA - if that comes back fine then he will, if there's problems with the SA then he wont do anything about my low progesterone level. hmmmm.

sooo sleepy today... early night for me. hope you're all ok girlies, lots of love.xxx


----------



## MyTurnYet

I agree lots of hugs all around today. 

Maybe we need a group hug:

:friends::hugs:Lucky, Honey, BBDreams, Tanikit, Niamh, Squirrel, Moon, Ejay, Soph, Anna, Jill:hugs: :friends:

I'm feeling pretty down today, too, because I completely forgot (or somehow neglected) TTHF. Pretty sure today is O day and DH has a work event tonight and will not be home until late so I made him promise we'd BD this morning before work so as not to miss an important day like we did last month. Except we really both weren't into it...it was forced and not fun and in the end he couldn't "perform." I feel so stupid and down about it. :cry:

Niamh, your kitten picture cheered me up a bit.


----------



## MyTurnYet

BTW, I think it's Moon's b-day today...happy birthday, Moon!!! :kiss:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Happy B-day moon!

Cute kitty, Niamh!! 

Jaimie had a super cute Group Hug icon, I think in the 30+ TTC#1 thread.... might need to go find that....

Jill, been there in the same situation. Huge hugs, hun. Did you get some recent sessions in before O? Maybe those :spermy: are still hanging around?? Besides, it is BFP Explosion month, so it HAS to be a good month for all of us!! :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Here it is!! Hugs all around!

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/grouphugg.gif


----------



## MyTurnYet

Awww, I love that smiley!! Thanks, Squirrel! :flower:

We've been BDing every other day since CD7, I think. Last night included, but I tried to put a Soft Cup in and not sure if I did it right...it just didn't feel like it was in the right position, so worried I mess that up, too. Ugh! :dohh:

LOVE the BFP explosion graphic! Yay!!

Did anyone see that Kelly Preston is pregnant? She's 47 and said they've been trying for "several years" so that made me feel a bit better for some reason.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Lucky found the fireworks graphic, but I just had to steal it!! :haha:

Yes, I saw that kelly preston was pregnant, but I assumed she had to have an awful lot of help. If you've been doing every other night, you should be fine! :hugs: TTHF!!


----------



## Tanikit

Ah, it does sound like we need a group hug (((((((((((everyone)))))))))))))

Happy b-day Moon. Hope you feel better soon - I have found when most depressed that writing it out in a journal can help to some extent. Have you ever taken meds before? Some of them really suck, but if you can get a good one then it can make things so much better - you'd wonder how you coped without them. Hang in there and try to get someone to talk to face to face - or even just to give you a hug and say nothing (that is sometimes better than yakking about things)

Hi bbdreams, nice to hear from you and hope taking it easy works out for you.

Soph, sorry you think your interview went bad - it would be so much better if they could watch you present a proper class in a classroom. I also hate interviews. Wait and see what they think though and try not to let it worry you too much.

Well I finally stopped bleeding yesterday. With all the stress this month the bipolar and the diabetes are a bit out of control, but they should settle down a bit now. I feel happier with what I have been told to do about the diabetes - at least the doctor listened to me. I bought a book called The Fertility Plan the other day, but have not read much yet. Its about ttc natuarally for people who have been trying a long while - mixes Eastern and Western ideas to hopefully get the best of both.

DH and I are recovering from the last couple of weeks and we had a good night last night. Hopefully we will have a successful and happy month ttc this month.

I have lost track of where everyone is in their cycle - seems so much has been going on. I'm sure there will be plenty of BFPs in June - there have to be!


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> well Ive had to cancel my appointment to have my smear as im bleeding very lightly on and off and its really annoying me now, i dunno when my period is or when it shows up or when i might ovulate, so ive not had sex for 2 weeks i think now to see if its my cervex and if it needs recovering from swelling
> 
> 
> Why should bleeding stop you from having your smear?
> I've been in the early stages of menstruating and had pap smears, the nurse didn't care, I mean, its a cervical swab, and the stuff is coming from your cervix. What difference does it make?Click to expand...
> 
> i dunno they told me that i need to be not bleeding to go have it doneClick to expand...
> 
> I agree with Moon mine was done just after AF,why are they repeating it Anna, did you not have one the same time as me 2 weeks ago I thought it came back ok. plus have you asked for a blood test to check hormones yet. I think that's whats wrong must be a pain having bleeding then not!!!
> 
> Moon Hun are you ok, I do not like that thinking at all..... is there no way that centerlink help young single as in not living together people with accommodation so you can get out of there, not saying that you don't love your dad or vice versa but sometimes we cant live with them. why are you trying to manage with out meds, I'm sure there are ones safe to use in TCC and pregnancy,or can you talk to some one who can help you work through the down times :hugs: hope your feeling better and dreaded AF symptoms go away :hugs:
> 
> Soph :hugs: I hate interviews and questions like what are your best quality's etc LOL sorry you feel bad over it :hugs:
> 
> Tanikit :hugs:sounds like you could do with hugs as well :hugs:
> 
> Ejay Sorry to hear about Molly, I have read that horses choose to stay pregnant or abort if they are not happy or feel stressed unsafe, so with what happened her Im not surprised she is in season again. is there no other stallion you can introduce her to so she can get to know him before the covering. my mare ran with my uncle horse but she knew him and she was in her home. doubt its a sign at all :thumbup: baby dust sprinkles to you :dust:
> 
> LuckyD working you hard all ready, hope your enjoying it though:hugs:
> 
> Squirrel:hugs: honeybee:hugs: seems a lot of us need hugs :hugs: today.
> 
> 
> I was at the doctor today for a proper GTT so I will find out the results in a weeks time. I checked my self just before they took blood and they were 11.2 think that's high then when I got home that afternoon I felt very dizzy and out of it hands shaking, horrible and my bloods were 3 so they went so low think it was a hypo!. I have come to the conclusion that my Diabetes may be never left after I had Eireann and because I was BF her it kept them lower and I was trying to be very healthy and exercise and lose weight during that time as well. now that I have weaned her on to a bottle my sugars have risen may be that why I haven't noticed really before now, on a good note I'm enjoying my diet or healthy eating a lot, I figure I need to lose two stone before TCC so think I am out for about 6 months may be!!!at least 3 till I know my cholesterol is in check.
> 
> oh and on a good note here is a picture of our little kitten a week old today and very cute and very big he is thriving.Click to expand...

well i have stopped bleeding but when we have sex i seem to bleed so im leaving it for a bit seeing if it might be linked to stress


----------



## Annamumof2

Happy Birthday Moon!


----------



## Ejay

Happy Birthday Moon

Love the group hugs, thanks Myturn and squirrel

Thanks Niamh, I think you are probably right about Molly, I am feeling ok about things now.

Hiya Lucky, have a wonderful weekend, sounds like you deserve it.

I have managed to pull the tendons in my ankle and trap a nerve, so I am typing this with my foot up on a pillow and an ice pack on it. Have taken painkillers as it realy hurts but they just don't seem to be doing the job.

OH and I have got the week off next week, planning on going to a few places so hoping my ankle gets better soon.

Fertility friend is confused about when I ovulated, I seemed to have a good temperature dip around day 13 and then it rose on day 14 before taking a little dip again. All my other signs like CM and ovulation pains would seemto show ovulation around day 14 possibly FF thinks I might not have o'd till day 16, at which point EWCM gone and a negative on the saliva OPK. I don't get it


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ejay, I'm sorry to hear that you hurt your ankle, that stinks! Hope you can get some good rest this weekend. I'm afraid I'm no help in terms of FF...it's my first month using it, but it seems like it can be kind of wacky sometimes. Isn't there an "override" area you can update if you're sure you've already O'd? 

Anna, I hope they find out what is wrong with you soon. :hugs:

Tanikit, that made me so happy to read that you had a good night with your DH and things are calming down a bit. Let us know how you make out with The Fertility Plan. Feel free to share any good tips you find!

Lucky, still crazy at your job? I hate working. Had another bad/stressful day today. Just have more responsibilities than I ever have time for. 

Managed to do a BD session last night after all. It was a nice one this time...no pressure or anything, just kind of happened naturally, so felt much better. Hope to get one more session in tonight. 

I might not be around for a little bit because my sister is scheduled for her c-section Monday, and I'll be helping with my niece and nephew, and working, and visiting my father-in-law, who is also having back surgery Monday. A bit stressed about it all, but really looking forward to meeting my new niece Monday morning. Can't believe she's almost here!:happydance:

Will be thinking of you all while I'm not signed on.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:hi: everyone!

Ejay, sorry to hear about the ankle, that sounds really painful!!!!! :hugs:

MyTurn, exciting about having a new niece, ... and especially for the fun, relaxing BD session!! Way to TTHF! :thumbup:


I'm anxious for my OH to come home! I need to jump him like ASAP! I got my CBFM peak this morning but no positive OPK this afternoon, so I'm thinking I would have seen the surge yesterday if I'd tested in the afternoon! So I gotta get on it! :dohh:

Come on June BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> I was at the doctor today for a proper GTT so I will find out the results in a weeks time. I checked my self just before they took blood and they were 11.2 think that's high then when I got home that afternoon I felt very dizzy and out of it hands shaking, horrible and my bloods were 3 so they went so low think it was a hypo!. I have come to the conclusion that my Diabetes may be never left after I had Eireann and because I was BF her it kept them lower and I was trying to be very healthy and exercise and lose weight during that time as well. now that I have weaned her on to a bottle my sugars have risen may be that why I haven't noticed really before now, on a good note I'm enjoying my diet or healthy eating a lot, I figure I need to lose two stone before TCC so think I am out for about 6 months may be!!!at least 3 till I know my cholesterol is in check.
> 
> oh and on a good note here is a picture of our little kitten a week old today and very cute and very big he is thriving.

Hey love, so sorry to hear that you are having some problems with your (potential) diabetes - that is good that you got the test. I've said it before, but you seem to be really knowledgable about your body and what is going on, which is amazing. Your knowledge and the test results combined means that I am sure you will get on top of this in no time :hugs:. That is great to hear that you are enjoying your healthy eating though! And that kitten is SOOOOO cute! 



honeybee28 said:


> i got my cd2 blood results back today - my progesterone levels are low which i guessed. but he said he'll check them again at the ov plus7 days blood test.
> i asked if he would do anything about it, and he said it depends on dh's SA - if that comes back fine then he will, if there's problems with the SA then he wont do anything about my low progesterone level. hmmmm.
> 
> sooo sleepy today... early night for me. hope you're all ok girlies, lots of love.xxx

When will you know the results of your DH's SA? Good luck for the blood tests love....I had mine checked and they were fine, BUT my Dr checked them at CD21 and I have since learned that I O a lot later than CD14, so not sure how accurate they really were. If you know when you O then sounds like yours will be way more helpful! Fingers crossed xx hope you are doing ok :hugs:



MyTurnYet said:


> I'm feeling pretty down today, too, because I completely forgot (or somehow neglected) TTHF. Pretty sure today is O day and DH has a work event tonight and will not be home until late so I made him promise we'd BD this morning before work so as not to miss an important day like we did last month. Except we really both weren't into it...it was forced and not fun and in the end he couldn't "perform." I feel so stupid and down about it. :cry:

Oh, so sorry love :hugs: I totally understand and have been there myself more than once. Don't feel stupid - I think this happens to everyone now and again. I saw from your later post that you got some BDing in the next day - yay! Just wanted to let you know that I have been there too and understand feeling down about it :hugs:



SquirrelGirl said:


> Here it is!! Hugs all around!
> 
> https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/grouphugg.gif

Aww, I love that group hug xx



Tanikit said:


> Well I finally stopped bleeding yesterday. With all the stress this month the bipolar and the diabetes are a bit out of control, but they should settle down a bit now. I feel happier with what I have been told to do about the diabetes - at least the doctor listened to me. I bought a book called The Fertility Plan the other day, but have not read much yet. Its about ttc natuarally for people who have been trying a long while - mixes Eastern and Western ideas to hopefully get the best of both.
> 
> DH and I are recovering from the last couple of weeks and we had a good night last night. Hopefully we will have a successful and happy month ttc this month.
> 
> I have lost track of where everyone is in their cycle - seems so much has been going on. I'm sure there will be plenty of BFPs in June - there have to be!

Hi Tanikit, so glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better. I am really interested in your book - let us know if you learn anything new and useful from it! Mixing Eastern and Western ideas sounds great. Great that you and you DH had a good night :hugs: I agree, I think we will definitely see some June BFPs in here!



Ejay said:


> I have managed to pull the tendons in my ankle and trap a nerve, so I am typing this with my foot up on a pillow and an ice pack on it. Have taken painkillers as it realy hurts but they just don't seem to be doing the job.
> 
> OH and I have got the week off next week, planning on going to a few places so hoping my ankle gets better soon.
> 
> Fertility friend is confused about when I ovulated, I seemed to have a good temperature dip around day 13 and then it rose on day 14 before taking a little dip again. All my other signs like CM and ovulation pains would seemto show ovulation around day 14 possibly FF thinks I might not have o'd till day 16, at which point EWCM gone and a negative on the saliva OPK. I don't get it

Oh no Ejay, so sorry about your ankle! That sounds really painful, and I am guessing it is the kind of injury where you can't do much about it except rest it. Hope it feels better soon! And yay to having a week off next week!!



MyTurnYet said:


> Lucky, still crazy at your job? I hate working. Had another bad/stressful day today. Just have more responsibilities than I ever have time for.
> 
> Managed to do a BD session last night after all. It was a nice one this time...no pressure or anything, just kind of happened naturally, so felt much better. Hope to get one more session in tonight.
> 
> I might not be around for a little bit because my sister is scheduled for her c-section Monday, and I'll be helping with my niece and nephew, and working, and visiting my father-in-law, who is also having back surgery Monday. A bit stressed about it all, but really looking forward to meeting my new niece Monday morning. Can't believe she's almost here!:happydance:
> 
> Will be thinking of you all while I'm not signed on.

Thanks Jill, yep work has been kind of crazy for a first week! Just a lot of responsibility, without as much support as I would ideally like - I am setting up a Youth Transition Service in a new town, but the rest of my team work in a different city, so I can't turn to them and ask all the questions and stuff I need to. It should be ok though. 
So happy that you got a good BD session in! Nice one.
And so excited about your new niece being born! That is amazing! Sounds like a full-on weekend though xx



SquirrelGirl said:


> I'm anxious for my OH to come home! I need to jump him like ASAP! I got my CBFM peak this morning but no positive OPK this afternoon, so I'm thinking I would have seen the surge yesterday if I'd tested in the afternoon! So I gotta get on it! :dohh:
> 
> Come on June BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go the BDing! Hope you got some good babymaking in. So excited about your early peak this month - and so excited that our cycles are in tune! Good luck love xx


A little bit late but - HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOON! Hope you are doing ok :hugs:

Hi Anna! Hi mushmouth! Hi bbdreams! Hi Soph!

Jaimie - come back home now! I am missing you!

Julia - where are you my love? Hope all is going well xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Got my :sex: session done, now just taking it easy hoping the little guys can find their way! Come on :spermy:! You can do it!!! 


Hooray for the weekend! I'm sooooooooo excited. Getting some highlights in my hair tomorrow morning, followed by lunch with some friends. Then we are going shopping, getting manicures, then off to see the movie Sex and the City 2. Followed by a birthday party for another friend. It will be a fun day! TTHF!!

I also wish Jaimie would come back, and I hope all is well with Julia! :mail:


----------



## LuckyD

SquirrelGirl said:


> Got my :sex: session done, now just taking it easy hoping the little guys can find their way! Come on :spermy:! You can do it!!!
> 
> 
> Hooray for the weekend! I'm sooooooooo excited. Getting some highlights in my hair tomorrow morning, followed by lunch with some friends. Then we are going shopping, getting manicures, then off to see the movie Sex and the City 2. Followed by a birthday party for another friend. It will be a fun day! TTHF!!
> 
> I also wish Jaimie would come back, and I hope all is well with Julia! :mail:

Oh my god, that sounds like an amazing day! Enjoy!

And nice work on the BD action!


----------



## LuckyD

Just got a super super positive OPK! Damn, so the one the other day probably wasn't my positive, even though it was dark (I have never had a really dark line before). That's cool - just means I am Oing two days later than I thought.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Lucky, Squirrel, I am here checking on everyone's posts all the time but I am laid back and just checking on my girls.


:dust: :dust: :dust:


Come on girls!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:hi: Julia! Good to hear from you! Hope you're feeling well and enjoying every second!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

I will be enjoying it much more when I make it to 2nd tri. I have my first appt next thursday just for bloodwork and such I suppose and then a scan a few weeks later. Until I have the scan and see that baby of mine, I will keep being slightly nervous and still be taking my hpts to make sure they still have lines on them! 

I see June is BFP Explosion Month! Awesome!!! :)

First Tri is so lonely, I cannot wait for you guys to come with! Some immature 'really young' TTC'rs have made it to first tri and I cannot stand it! Their posts are rude, dumb and childish and then I start thinking,.....'how the heck did you girls get in here and where are my girls!' Drives me nuts.

Miss you guys and hope you are trying to have fun. :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

not bleed for a week now woot, and hubby wants sex tonight woot

BUT.... Jason has chicken pox and ive been trying to stay away as i havent had them and i dont want them :-(

anyway hope you girls are alright and big hugs to you all


----------



## soph77

First of all, happy birthday Moon!! I hope you had a lovely day hun!! :kiss:



Tanikit said:


> Ah, it does sound like we need a group hug (((((((((((everyone)))))))))))))
> 
> Well I finally stopped bleeding yesterday. With all the stress this month the bipolar and the diabetes are a bit out of control, but they should settle down a bit now. I feel happier with what I have been told to do about the diabetes - at least the doctor listened to me. I bought a book called The Fertility Plan the other day, but have not read much yet. Its about ttc natuarally for people who have been trying a long while - mixes Eastern and Western ideas to hopefully get the best of both.
> 
> DH and I are recovering from the last couple of weeks and we had a good night last night. Hopefully we will have a successful and happy month ttc this month.
> 
> I have lost track of where everyone is in their cycle - seems so much has been going on. I'm sure there will be plenty of BFPs in June - there have to be!

I am so glad things are starting to look up for you. I think I have seen that book at the library, we are thinking of going today so maybe I will have another look for it. Here's to a happy month for you!



Ejay said:


> Happy Birthday Moon
> 
> Love the group hugs, thanks Myturn and squirrel
> 
> Thanks Niamh, I think you are probably right about Molly, I am feeling ok about things now.
> 
> Hiya Lucky, have a wonderful weekend, sounds like you deserve it.
> 
> I have managed to pull the tendons in my ankle and trap a nerve, so I am typing this with my foot up on a pillow and an ice pack on it. Have taken painkillers as it realy hurts but they just don't seem to be doing the job.
> 
> OH and I have got the week off next week, planning on going to a few places so hoping my ankle gets better soon.

Oh no, your ankle sounds so painful, at least that can be an excuse for you to lay back and let dh do all the work in the bedroom!



MyTurnYet said:


> Managed to do a BD session last night after all. It was a nice one this time...no pressure or anything, just kind of happened naturally, so felt much better. Hope to get one more session in tonight.
> 
> I might not be around for a little bit because my sister is scheduled for her c-section Monday, and I'll be helping with my niece and nephew, and working, and visiting my father-in-law, who is also having back surgery Monday. A bit stressed about it all, but really looking forward to meeting my new niece Monday morning. Can't believe she's almost here!:happydance:
> 
> Will be thinking of you all while I'm not signed on.

I love those bd sessions, I miss them! Can't wait to hear about your new little niece! I hope your father in laws surgery goes well and you enjoy meeting your new niece.



SquirrelGirl said:


> :hi: everyone!
> 
> I'm anxious for my OH to come home! I need to jump him like ASAP! I got my CBFM peak this morning but no positive OPK this afternoon, so I'm thinking I would have seen the surge yesterday if I'd tested in the afternoon! So I gotta get on it! :dohh:
> 
> Come on June BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did you jump him Squirrel? Hope you got your peak session in and are ready for your june bfp!



LuckyD said:


> Just got a super super positive OPK! Damn, so the one the other day probably wasn't my positive, even though it was dark (I have never had a really dark line before). That's cool - just means I am Oing two days later than I thought.

Looks like you and Squirrel will be doing the 2ww together, hope you both get your bfps!



tryforbaby2 said:


> I will be enjoying it much more when I make it to 2nd tri. I have my first appt next thursday just for bloodwork and such I suppose and then a scan a few weeks later. Until I have the scan and see that baby of mine, I will keep being slightly nervous and still be taking my hpts to make sure they still have lines on them!
> 
> I see June is BFP Explosion Month! Awesome!!! :)
> 
> First Tri is so lonely, I cannot wait for you guys to come with! Some immature 'really young' TTC'rs have made it to first tri and I cannot stand it! Their posts are rude, dumb and childish and then I start thinking,.....'how the heck did you girls get in here and where are my girls!' Drives me nuts.
> 
> Miss you guys and hope you are trying to have fun. :hugs:

Julia, good to hear from you!! HGow exciting, your first appointment and ultrasound coming up! You are well on your way to second tri! Hope we make it to first tri before you graduate!



Annamumof2 said:


> not bleed for a week now woot, and hubby wants sex tonight woot
> 
> BUT.... Jason has chicken pox and ive been trying to stay away as i havent had them and i dont want them :-(
> 
> anyway hope you girls are alright and big hugs to you all

Anna, chicken pox is dangerous for adults hun and I would prob think twice about trying if there is even the faintest chance of catching them. You do not want to have chicken pox while pregnant. I may be wrong but I would def do some research about it. I am so glad you have stopped bleeding though, yay!


I am feeling better about my interview now. I email the panel to ask them what weighting the interview had on my final rating assessment and the breakdown was as follows. Folio is marked out of 5 (and they said that mine was excellent) Each of my referee reports is marked out of 5, and the interview is marked out of 5. So it is not as bad as I thought, there is still a chance.

There is a tiny little bit of me that is hanging on to the hope that ff is wrong about my o date and that I actually Oed in day 13 and not day 11. I know may chart points to day 11, but I was drinking heavily on the friday night so I think that may have contributed to my high temp and I didn't get ew til day 13. if that is the case there is the slightest glimmer of hope that we caught the window as it was about to shut. Highly doubtful, but there is always hope. I haven't been peeing on any sticks though, I am not that hopeful.

Hello and much love to anyone I missed!!!! :D


----------



## SquirrelGirl

soph77 said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> :hi: everyone!
> 
> I'm anxious for my OH to come home! I need to jump him like ASAP! I got my CBFM peak this morning but no positive OPK this afternoon, so I'm thinking I would have seen the surge yesterday if I'd tested in the afternoon! So I gotta get on it! :dohh:
> 
> Come on June BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you jump him Squirrel? Hope you got your peak session in and are ready for your june bfp!
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Just got a super super positive OPK! Damn, so the one the other day probably wasn't my positive, even though it was dark (I have never had a really dark line before). That's cool - just means I am Oing two days later than I thought.Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you and Squirrel will be doing the 2ww together, hope you both get your bfps!Click to expand...

Oh, you better believe I was allllllllllllllll over that! :haha: Going to get another couple of Insurance BDs in the next couple nights just in case.

And yes, Lucky and I are going to be testing buddies! Hoping BFP Explosion month is good luck for us! :happydance:


Julia -- sorry to hear the first tri section is so crappy. We all plan to join you this next month and make first tri ROCK! :) And I can completely understand the nervousness. Hope your scans and doctors appointments set your mind at ease very soon!! :hugs:


----------



## parkgirl

May I join? I need to do some serious chilling out on the TTC front. Making myself crazy :tease: I would love to just relax and have some fun again.


----------



## LuckyD

tryforbaby2 said:


> I will be enjoying it much more when I make it to 2nd tri. I have my first appt next thursday just for bloodwork and such I suppose and then a scan a few weeks later. Until I have the scan and see that baby of mine, I will keep being slightly nervous and still be taking my hpts to make sure they still have lines on them!
> 
> I see June is BFP Explosion Month! Awesome!!! :)
> 
> First Tri is so lonely, I cannot wait for you guys to come with! Some immature 'really young' TTC'rs have made it to first tri and I cannot stand it! Their posts are rude, dumb and childish and then I start thinking,.....'how the heck did you girls get in here and where are my girls!' Drives me nuts.
> 
> Miss you guys and hope you are trying to have fun. :hugs:

Juliaaaaaaa! How nice to hear from you, I have missed you and wondered how you are doing. First appointment next week - wow! And then only a few weeks til the first scan - how exciting! I can totally understand feeling a bit nervous - but you are gonna be fine lady. And sorry that First Tri isn't so fun - as Squirrel said, we are going to join you soon and then it will be different! We miss you too.....come back soon xxxxx



Annamumof2 said:


> not bleed for a week now woot, and hubby wants sex tonight woot
> 
> BUT.... Jason has chicken pox and ive been trying to stay away as i havent had them and i dont want them :-(
> 
> anyway hope you girls are alright and big hugs to you all

Awesome that the bleeding has stopped Anna! But hope you don't get the chicken pox...as Soph said, it can be really bad when you are an adult. Take care x



soph77 said:


> I am feeling better about my interview now. I email the panel to ask them what weighting the interview had on my final rating assessment and the breakdown was as follows. Folio is marked out of 5 (and they said that mine was excellent) Each of my referee reports is marked out of 5, and the interview is marked out of 5. So it is not as bad as I thought, there is still a chance.
> 
> There is a tiny little bit of me that is hanging on to the hope that ff is wrong about my o date and that I actually Oed in day 13 and not day 11. I know may chart points to day 11, but I was drinking heavily on the friday night so I think that may have contributed to my high temp and I didn't get ew til day 13. if that is the case there is the slightest glimmer of hope that we caught the window as it was about to shut. Highly doubtful, but there is always hope. I haven't been peeing on any sticks though, I am not that hopeful.
> 
> Hello and much love to anyone I missed!!!! :D

Soph, so great to hear that you are feeling better about your interview. And congrats on your folio being excellent! Nice work. Hey, you never know - your O date could be wrong. Stranger things have happened in TTC! Hope so xx



SquirrelGirl said:


> Oh, you better believe I was allllllllllllllll over that! :haha: Going to get another couple of Insurance BDs in the next couple nights just in case.
> 
> And yes, Lucky and I are going to be testing buddies! Hoping BFP Explosion month is good luck for us! :happydance:

Yay! Yep, me and Squirrel will be testing from opposite sides of the world on June 20th. How exciting! But I am going to try SO hard to not get too worked up this month. I was pretty good last month, am going to try keep relaxed about it all.



parkgirl said:


> May I join? I need to do some serious chilling out on the TTC front. Making myself crazy :tease: I would love to just relax and have some fun again.

Of course love! Welcome - and of course you are already a familiar face to those of us on the 30-something TTC#1 thread. Hope you enjoy the thread xx


I have been out looking at houses for our land...kind of exciting. And now am inside getting warm and might watch a movie with my OH. I love a lazy sunday afternoon. Going to make apple pie tonight - yum!

Hope you are all having lovely weekends in whichever part of the world you are...


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ejay you poor thing how the ankle, keep thinking positive and sure may be its better this way as you get pregnant now then your mare next year and you will be more able to be near her on the night she foals (instead of being heavily pregnant your self) :flower:

LuckyD thanks so much you know what to say to make me feel better LOL


Tryfor how are you doing :hugs: just not the same in here with out you and why don't you start a journal so I can stalk and comment on bubs and pregnancy pleaseeeeeee:thumbup: thats just mad on the first tri eeek who don't you start a due date club or group!

Anna hard to stay a way from your own child :haha: my 4 all got it one after the other in Australia and all they wanted was cuddles but its good they get it young and get it over it, oh and I have never had it and I am immune but normally when you get pregnant the blood test check to see if you are immune as if you are not they have to give you an injection to protect you. well that's the way its done here and Ild say it the same were you are. so your probably immune but I still avoid TCC just in case you will know soon enough if you are going to get it or not as the spots will come out in a few days.

How is every one else doing, Soph,Tanikit, Honeybee???, squirrel,Jaimie we need you back LOL sorry if I have missed any one!:hugs::hugs:

parkgirl :thumbup::flower: welcome hope you enjoy the Tthf ride :)

Some one was mentioning FF messing up OV day, well mine the same I was sure I ov early that CD 17 ??? HMMM dam FF I had cramps as well last night not due AF this Thursday by FF must check by my own OV date!! so I think go with your instinct and all the ov signs! some times the temps can be wrong if we are cold or may be not as accurate on waking times !


----------



## SquirrelGirl

parkgirl said:


> May I join? I need to do some serious chilling out on the TTC front. Making myself crazy :tease: I would love to just relax and have some fun again.

:hi: WELCOME!!! :friends:



LuckyD said:


> I have been out looking at houses for our land...kind of exciting. And now am inside getting warm and might watch a movie with my OH. I love a lazy sunday afternoon. Going to make apple pie tonight - yum!
> 
> Hope you are all having lovely weekends in whichever part of the world you are...

YUM, apple pie!!!!!!! I wish our apple trees would hurry up so I could make one too! Good luck on finding the perfect house to put on your land. I'm sure you can't wait to have that all settled.


----------



## Annamumof2

well day 2 of the spots and still nothing, hes got more though bless him and hes got to stay off school and away from his girlfriend for a few days which he isnt happy about bless him, but anyway dont worry girls i am not TTC much now due to the weather being so hot in the house we cant seem to cool it down, so i am glad im not pregnant yet i rather have a winter pregnancy lol like i did with skye


----------



## soph77

parkgirl said:


> May I join? I need to do some serious chilling out on the TTC front. Making myself crazy :tease: I would love to just relax and have some fun again.

Of course you are more than welcome! we try to keep as chilled as possible and all the tthf ladies are so lovely I am sure you will love it here!



LuckyD said:


> I have been out looking at houses for our land...kind of exciting. And now am inside getting warm and might watch a movie with my OH. I love a lazy sunday afternoon. Going to make apple pie tonight - yum!
> 
> Hope you are all having lovely weekends in whichever part of the world you are...

That is so exciting Lucky! House hunting! And I love apple pie too ;)



Annamumof2 said:


> well day 2 of the spots and still nothing, hes got more though bless him and hes got to stay off school and away from his girlfriend for a few days which he isnt happy about bless him, but anyway dont worry girls i am not TTC much now due to the weather being so hot in the house we cant seem to cool it down, so i am glad im not pregnant yet i rather have a winter pregnancy lol like i did with skye

Glad to hear that you have not got any spots yet Anna, but I think they may still pop up! Oh your poor son, having to stay away from his girlfriend, lol. What a tough life!


----------



## parkgirl

Thanks to the warm welcome, ladies. I've been enjoying the beautiful weather today and think I'm going to take it easy tonight and just serve leftovers for dinner.


----------



## soph77

I love leftovers! Don't you notice that they always taste better the second night?

Last couple of days here have been beautiful. Cold in the shade but glorious sunny winter days outside!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/grouphugg.gif*Julia, Lucky, Honey, BBDreams, Tanikit, Niamh, Squirrel, Moon, Ejay, Soph, Anna, Jill, MushMouth, Nixilix, ParkGirl *https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/grouphugg.gif

I'VE MISSED YOU SO MUCH!

I was just telling my hubby how much I missed you ladies and how grateful I am to have found yall and be sharing our joys and dissapointments. He said see what youd be missing if we already had a baby? He also said do any anti-baby trollers get on that board? I thought that was hilarious! Then he was like it is scary to think of all you crazy baby-wanting women getting together online. I wonder why he finds that scary? Hee.

*Tanikit* - I was horrified to read about your car jacking and crime statistics. I really hope they catch the criminals and that things calm down in your hood.

*MyTurn* - really sorry about your fender bender, hope the insurance gets worked out quickly for you and Tanikit!

*MyTurn & Mush* - how is temping going for you? Hope it provides you with some helpful information and doesn't stress you out.

*Lucky*  LOVE the pics of you and Sean! His porn star look is hilarious. Glad to hear your job is getting started and your land is getting settled.

*Julia*  I lold when I read that you bumped up the thread! Literally! You are the bestest for rubbing your body all over my softcups! :rofl:

Welcome *ParkGirl*! Ive seen you on other threads  hope that TTHF will make TTC more chillax for you.

Happy Belated birthday *Moon*!

I apologize for not giving the lengthy response that I can hear in my head and heart, but I'm beat after all that driving! It took us 3 days of driving each way, an average of about 13 hours per day :dohh: Totally worth every second though - I had the most fantastic time back home with my family and friends. I was really getting homesick, especially with all the TTC insanity. It had been several years since seeing so many important peeps, and that is TOO long if you ask me! It was awesome to get a family fix. Seeing my friends with babies wasn't as bad as I feared - you just can't help but feel elated in the presence of such joy, even if it isn't your little bundle. I got to hold my best gal's week old baby for 3 hours straight! I was in heaven.

Pretty sure I ov'd on the full moon (May 27) so that would make me about 10 DPO...had to DTD at DH's parents! Fortunately their bathroom separates our bedrooms...Didn't get a whole lot of action in considering the circumstances and our exhaustion after running around and visiting everyone. But I hope the old TTC advice "go on a vacation" works, unlike the other classic adage "try to relax"

I love the June BFP explosion :thumbup: Let it roar! Happy to be back ladies :happydance:

Love yas,

Jaimie

ps- I got TryFor's softcups and when DH asked me what they were I told him they were spermie trampolines!


----------



## parkgirl

soph77-- I usually do like things better the 2nd time around :) Plus, I love not having to spend the evening in the kitchen.

Jaimie2Eyes- thanks for the welcome here. Wow, I bet you are beat after being in the car that long.


----------



## soph77

Welcome back Jamie!!!! Sound like you had a fantastic time hun, hope the 'quiet the in-laws are asleep in the other room holiday bd session' works for you!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Whooo hooo, welcome home, Jaimie!!! We've definitely missed you around here! So glad to read you had a wonderful time with your family and friends. That is a ton of driving though, but I hope you recover soon!!! And keeping fingers crossed that the vacation BDing brings you good news! I've had to do that before at the in-laws house... Not exactly my idea of fun, but you gotta do what you gotta do!!! :haha:


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> LuckyD thanks so much you know what to say to make me feel better LOL
> 
> 
> Tryfor how are you doing :hugs: just not the same in here with out you and why don't you start a journal so I can stalk and comment on bubs and pregnancy pleaseeeeeee:thumbup: thats just mad on the first tri eeek who don't you start a due date club or group!
> 
> Some one was mentioning FF messing up OV day, well mine the same I was sure I ov early that CD 17 ??? HMMM dam FF I had cramps as well last night not due AF this Thursday by FF must check by my own OV date!! so I think go with your instinct and all the ov signs! some times the temps can be wrong if we are cold or may be not as accurate on waking times !

Big hugs to you Niamh :hugs: Glad that I made you feel a little bit better!

I agree with you - Julia, you need to start a pregnancy journal! I want to be your journal stalker!

Sorry that FF is messing you around...grrr.



SquirrelGirl said:


> YUM, apple pie!!!!!!! I wish our apple trees would hurry up so I could make one too! Good luck on finding the perfect house to put on your land. I'm sure you can't wait to have that all settled.

Thanks love! The apple pie was hilarious - my OH wouldn't let me buy pastry from the supermarket as he decided he was going to make it himself. So he took over the pie-making - which mean I sat in the lounge and yelled out recipe instructions while he made a lot of noise in the kitchen, including a large number of swear words. He didn't have the right ingredients, or mix them in the right way, and then we found we don't have a rolling pin so he rolled out he pastry with an old jalapeno jar. Then he hadn't made enough for the top of the pie, so the pastry just kind of covered the middle but there was a big gap all around it - he said it looked like a sheepskin rug on top of the apple. It was very funny - but it actually was delicious when it was all cooked!

We have a few house options - we are looking at either moving on an old transportable house, or else building something very small. We have a VERY limited budget, so that is a challenge. But yesterday we were up at an old army barracks, they are selling off the old army houses - which are quite nice houses, very solidly built, and very well looked after - and are selling very cheap. So we may buy one of those, move it onto our land, and then do it up a bit. 



Annamumof2 said:


> well day 2 of the spots and still nothing, hes got more though bless him and hes got to stay off school and away from his girlfriend for a few days which he isnt happy about bless him, but anyway dont worry girls i am not TTC much now due to the weather being so hot in the house we cant seem to cool it down, so i am glad im not pregnant yet i rather have a winter pregnancy lol like i did with skye

Ooh, your poor son - I remember having chicken pox as a child, I hated it! Hope those spots stay away from you!



parkgirl said:


> Thanks to the warm welcome, ladies. I've been enjoying the beautiful weather today and think I'm going to take it easy tonight and just serve leftovers for dinner.

Mmmm, leftovers - I love having leftovers for dinner! And even more I love not having to cook that night!



soph77 said:


> I love leftovers! Don't you notice that they always taste better the second night?
> 
> Last couple of days here have been beautiful. Cold in the shade but glorious sunny winter days outside!

Ha ha, totally Soph - leftovers are always better the second night. I am so jealous of Gold Coast weather...it's not horrible here yet, but I do miss Australia weather. We lived in Adelaide, and it's so nice and warm there.



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/grouphugg.gif*Julia, Lucky, Honey, BBDreams, Tanikit, Niamh, Squirrel, Moon, Ejay, Soph, Anna, Jill, MushMouth, Nixilix, ParkGirl *https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/grouphugg.gif
> 
> I'VE MISSED YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> I was just telling my hubby how much I missed you ladies and how grateful I am to have found yall and be sharing our joys and dissapointments. He said see what youd be missing if we already had a baby? He also said do any anti-baby trollers get on that board? I thought that was hilarious! Then he was like it is scary to think of all you crazy baby-wanting women getting together online. I wonder why he finds that scary? Hee.
> 
> I apologize for not giving the lengthy response that I can hear in my head and heart, but I'm beat after all that driving! It took us 3 days of driving each way, an average of about 13 hours per day :dohh: Totally worth every second though - I had the most fantastic time back home with my family and friends. I was really getting homesick, especially with all the TTC insanity. It had been several years since seeing so many important peeps, and that is TOO long if you ask me! It was awesome to get a family fix. Seeing my friends with babies wasn't as bad as I feared - you just can't help but feel elated in the presence of such joy, even if it isn't your little bundle. I got to hold my best gal's week old baby for 3 hours straight! I was in heaven.
> 
> Pretty sure I ov'd on the full moon (May 27) so that would make me about 10 DPO...had to DTD at DH's parents! Fortunately their bathroom separates our bedrooms...Didn't get a whole lot of action in considering the circumstances and our exhaustion after running around and visiting everyone. But I hope the old TTC advice "go on a vacation" works, unlike the other classic adage "try to relax"
> 
> I love the June BFP explosion :thumbup: Let it roar! Happy to be back ladies :happydance:
> 
> Love yas,
> 
> Jaimie
> 
> ps- I got TryFor's softcups and when DH asked me what they were I told him they were spermie trampolines!

Jaimie, so awesome to have you back again!!!! How long did it take to catch up on this thread? 
That is so funny about your DH asking about anti-baby trolls - imagine if that happened here! I wouldn't want to incur the wrath of hundreds of TTCers...that would be terrifying!
So glad that you had a great time away and got to see all those special friends and family members - it's so important to have that time. Also glad that it was ok seeing all the babies...you are so right, you just have to be happy about them - delicious little things! 
I am using softcups this cycle too! So easy aren't they? I was surprised at how easy they are to use. 
So - 10DPO? Good luck love!!! 
Welcome back :hugs:


I am still in bed - need to get up soon! Me and OH attempted a BD this morning - but never quite 'finished' - it's the 5th day in a row (cos of getting my positive OPK wrong) and poor old boy is exhausted. It was really nice though, felt like we were doing it because we wanted to and it wasn't to do with making a baby - so when things didn't quite work out, it was totally fine - for the first time, I didn't feel a bit stressed inside about it. It was totally cool, which feels so good. May try again later but whatever! Really living TTHF this month - it's been the most stress-free BDing ever! I am either on O day today, or I am 1DPO - I'm going with the 1DPO!

Public holiday here today - hence me still being in bed on a Monday morning! Hope you are all having lovely weekends xxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ooh, that sounds very promising about the house, LuckyD!! Also, sounds like a fun time with the apple pie. That's something my OH would do as well, and make a huge mess while he was at it! Glad it tasted good after all that! :haha:

Hope you're enjoying your day off! We had last Monday off here in the US for Memorial Day and it was very relaxing!


----------



## honeybee28

hellooooo

YESSSSSS JAIMIE'S BACK!!! Missed ya chica. Glad you had a super trip, and fx for you!!

welcome parkgirl!

Hey everyone, you alright? Have a super weekend? I did!! Ate loads, had a lot of sex, and chilled out in the sunshine, it was lush. 

Only cd9 today so still got a while to go before i ov, i've got such a busy week this week it should go quickly. totally chilled out this month, it's great. i keep forgetting to check the cbfm to see when it wants me to start poas ooops. 

i baked the bestest chocolate chip cookies at the weekend, they came out all chewy YUM!!

right gotta go to work now. then im going out with an old friend for dinner and drinks so probably wont be on here later.

have a super day/eve.xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Parkgirl - welcome to the thread and hope you will get a lot of fun in while here.

honeybee - sounds like you had a great weekend. Mmmm, I love chocolate chip cookies

Jaimie - welcome back - missed you. Glad you had a good trip - I also love to hold tiny babies even if it makes me more broody than ever. Hopefully your holiday will have helped you catch the egg - not too long til you will know.

LuckyD - that sounds really positive about the house. I also love public holidays and apple pie :)

Anna - sorry to hear about the chicken pox and hope your son feels better soon and that you don't get it (have you never had it before) Warm weather is sometimes the easiest to get pregnant in and it would lead to a winter pregnancy (well 2nd and 3rd trimester) but I can understand the heat being too much.

Tryfor - miss seeing you around - would love to read a journal. Please let us know how the scan goes - I always think that is the most exciting part of any pregnancy.

Well I am in my fertile time and finding I am anxious when we BD mainly because of the sex therapy issues we have been working on. Nonetheless we are getting the job done and even though I am enjoying it less at the moment for the stress, we definitely have a much better sex life than last month. I have read quite a bit of that book and it has been helpful (especially about all the supplements that are safe to use as I kept stressing I'd take something wrong) It also explains possible reasons and solutions for the bad PMS I get and also the dip in my temps at the LH surge (apparently my temp rises a bit too slowly after that dip) I need to get my T4 measured again in a few weeks time to check it ok as I may need to raise those levels even more.

We also had a great weekend - took my daughter to a fete and she also loved riding in a blown up bubble ball on water - got some nice photos. Yesterday we had a picnic with 2 of DH's friends and their families which was nice and relaxing.


----------



## mushmouth

Morning Girls!!! oooh I've missed a lot so will skim a few pages!

welcome *Parkgirl!* these girls are SO nice and chilled :D I hope you enjoy it here!

*Jaimie!* - welcome back - I'm glad you had a lovely time. 3 hrs with a newborn... awww I am jealous!
as for temping - I've given that up until I get my first AF (still waiting!!) as I read in this dud cycle they can be all over the place, and they pretty much were... I WILL start again after AF shows her ugly face!

*Honeybee!* chewy cookies! mmmmm I could murder some cookies! I've been birthday cake baking this week, it was my best friends birthday, and my sister in laws... the SIL had 3 cakes in the end... I bet you a cookie I don't get one! grrrr

*Tanikit!* I'm glad you're having a better time this month - what book is it you're reading??

Hellooooo to everyone else! I hope you're all well! I'll have a quick read and be back 

x


----------



## Annamumof2

well we had to take Jay to the doctors this morning hes got an infection in both eyes so hes on antibiotics for a few days, anyway still no spots for me and skye but it can take up to a week for them to show, and it can take 2 weeks to heal, but anyway with the sex we are just doing it on the odd chance now so i guess we aint TTC much now, but 11months now sense we have been trying.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Tanikit - glad to hear the therapy is helping but I'm sorry it is still stressful for both of you during your window.

Anna - definitely hope the chicken pox doesn't spread through your family!

Honeybee - I loved reading your super weekend review email : ) Really glad that you, LuckyD, and I have had a very chilled out month of TTC.

Lucky - I was going to ask you about today because my calendar tells me it is the Queen's Birthday in NZ. But next monday is her birthday somewhere else? I don't understand...but I'm psyched you have the day off! I hope that military building works well for both of you. Sounds like a good temporary approach till you build something more permanent.


----------



## soph77

Queens birthday holiday for us on Monday, can't wait - love a long weekend!

Girls I am staring to get my hopes up a little bit, I know there is so little chance this month but my chart has gone triphasic! It has never done that before and my boobs are tender. I know, I know, don't get my hopes up, but I can't help it!!! It took all of my will not to test this morning, but I am now starting to think that perhaps my O date was on day 13 not 11.

Doing some more car shopping this arvo, hopefully will be in a new car by the end of the week, yay! We have narrowed it down to 2 cars, just trying to get the best price and also trying to get them to through in a towbar to seal the deal for us. Dave wants to get a boat!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

So why don't the aussies and kiwis agree on the Queen's Birthday? Are y'all that argumentative? hee.

Hope you get the car deal you are hoping for Soph! I'm so tired of the VW Jetta I share with my hubby - the power windows and locks don't work anymore. But the car still runs really well so we should probably stick with it.

Did I mention how much I loved all the cute pics you gals posted? I need to go through our vacation pics and find some worth sharing.


----------



## parkgirl

Thanks again for all the warm welcomes. To kick off my TTHF, I went out and bought a deck of cards with different :sex: positions. The past two nights my DH has drawn a card for us to use. It helps keep my mind off of making a baby and more on having fun.


----------



## soph77

parkgirl said:


> Thanks again for all the warm welcomes. To kick off my TTHF, I went out and bought a deck of cards with different :sex: positions. The past two nights my DH has drawn a card for us to use. It helps keep my mind off of making a baby and more on having fun.

I love it, what a great idea!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

oooh, that deck of cards does sound fun! Good idea!!

Soph, good luck with the Triphasic-ness of your chart! When do you test?? And hope you find an awesome car!

Howdy, everyone!!!


----------



## Tanikit

Sounds like fun Parkgirl!

Soph hope you get the car you want soon. DH and I have no cars at the moment but we have borrowed one from his parents and it is much better than ours was so I am enjoying that now. Not sure when the insurance will come through - we had been hoping to get a second car later this year and now we will battle to get one. Oh well.

DH was so romantic last night - if you fall pregnant from effort at BDing then I MUST be pregnant this month :) It was like dating again - loved it. I should ovulate today or tomorrow (on 8th June at the absolute latest) I am not temping anymore - everywhere I read said you should know what is going on after 3 cycles of temping and I did 7 and its regular enough to know so I am leaving that now. I still keep a chart just so I can quickly check what cycle day I am on and we are trying to BD more regularly just in case I ovulate early one month.


----------



## honeybee28

hang on soph, you get a day off for the Queen's birthday over there!?!?! we have the same Queen right?!?! How come we don't get a day off here? grrrrrrr.
yey to a new car though, and a boat!! That's so exciting. and fx for you this month, as ever. i permanantly have my fingers crossed every month for all of you.

parkgirl, hehehe that sounds like a lot of fun!

yesssssss mush is back! Did you get to have cake my love?

julia, i miss seeing you on here, please can you carry on posting?!

tanikit, ahhhhh im so glad to hear you're having a good time

hi squirrel!!

hi everyone else!! im off to work now, and it's pouring with rain. yuck. and im a bit hungover as i had quite a lot of wine with my friend last night. ooops. 

xxx


----------



## mushmouth

Haha honeybee I baked lots of cakes for others this week... My birthday is soon so let's see if I get a cake of my own!

Oooh soph triphasic sounds interesting!

Parkgirl - I want some of those cards!!!

Tanikit - yay for dating sex! Lol it does sound promising, I'm so glad this month is better so far!

Still no blasted af for me :(


----------



## Tanikit

I was bored at work today (I am a veterinarian) so decided to do some fertility tests on myself the only thing is I don't know quite what normal is and am now trying to find out. I did a pH test and seem to have acidic cervical mucous (ph=5.5) , but the trouble is that the vagina is supposed to be acidic and can't that affect things? And also does pH change with the time of the month cause I think I will only ovulate in another day or two. Nonetheless I will pretend it really is acidic and try to fix it. I also did a smear and stained it and while it all looked normal (the cells and sperm) we do not have the right stains to see if the sperm is healthy and motile and it may have been too late to do that so am also going to look up a few things about that too. Anyway, I stopped myself being thoroughly bored and no one knew what I was doing cause it was so quiet.

Its probably a good thing we have to refer dogs for ultrasound scans cause if I was pregnant I would spend my whole work time scanning myself.


----------



## LuckyD

SquirrelGirl said:


> Ooh, that sounds very promising about the house, LuckyD!! Also, sounds like a fun time with the apple pie. That's something my OH would do as well, and make a huge mess while he was at it! Glad it tasted good after all that! :haha:
> 
> Hope you're enjoying your day off! We had last Monday off here in the US for Memorial Day and it was very relaxing!

Thanks! Had a great day off - today was back to work, boo! 
Had the leftover apple pie tonight - it was yum! My OH is actually a really good cook, but I think the pastry was too much for him......



honeybee28 said:


> Hey everyone, you alright? Have a super weekend? I did!! Ate loads, had a lot of sex, and chilled out in the sunshine, it was lush.

This sounds like the best weekend ever!



soph77 said:


> Girls I am staring to get my hopes up a little bit, I know there is so little chance this month but my chart has gone triphasic! It has never done that before and my boobs are tender. I know, I know, don't get my hopes up, but I can't help it!!! It took all of my will not to test this morning, but I am now starting to think that perhaps my O date was on day 13 not 11.

Ooh, that's exciting! I am not trying to encourage you to get your hopes up...but I hope you are right and you O'd later! Fingers crossed love x



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> So why don't the aussies and kiwis agree on the Queen's Birthday? Are y'all that argumentative? hee.

Yes, we are. We like to argue about all kinds of things like who first invented pavlova, or whether Crowded House are a New Zealand or Australian band (clearly, the answer to both of those is New Zealand). But my OH is Australian, so we have learnt to put down our weapons and love each others countries. I miss Australia!

Yes, lets see some holiday snaps Jaimie! That would be awesome.



parkgirl said:


> Thanks again for all the warm welcomes. To kick off my TTHF, I went out and bought a deck of cards with different :sex: positions. The past two nights my DH has drawn a card for us to use. It helps keep my mind off of making a baby and more on having fun.

That's awesome! What a good idea, and way to TTHF! I think we actually have something similar somewhere...am going to try and dig them out now!



Tanikit said:


> DH was so romantic last night - if you fall pregnant from effort at BDing then I MUST be pregnant this month :) It was like dating again - loved it. I should ovulate today or tomorrow (on 8th June at the absolute latest) I am not temping anymore - everywhere I read said you should know what is going on after 3 cycles of temping and I did 7 and its regular enough to know so I am leaving that now. I still keep a chart just so I can quickly check what cycle day I am on and we are trying to BD more regularly just in case I ovulate early one month.

I love this Tanikit! Love the romantic BDing. I am sure that it counts for something! 



mushmouth said:


> Haha honeybee I baked lots of cakes for others this week... My birthday is soon so let's see if I get a cake of my own!
> 
> 
> Still no blasted af for me :(

When's your birthday mushmouth? Have you got anything nice planned?
Hope that AF shows up soon!!!!!


I am COLD! Suddenly winter has arrived. I have stayed close to the heater all night long...can't wait until we find/build a house for the land so we can have fires..I love fires in winter.

I am working too much to think about TTC at the moment, which is good! I think I am 2dpo...but lots to do at work, plus it's my OH's birthday on Monday so trying to organise some things for that, plus we are having to sort out our house stuff by this Friday if we want to put a tender offer in on the army houses, so many many things going on to distract me!


----------



## mushmouth

LuckyD - I bet you £2 she arrives on my birthday! (friday! grrrr) nothing nice planned at all... 24 is kind of a rubbish here nor there age and I don't feel much like celebrating! lol I'm getting grouchy in my old age lol

ooh I'm so jealous of your land space! I still have to think twice about your winters being our summers! its true that the internet makes the world such a small place!


----------



## Annamumof2

well girls another night of sex and i am still not bleeding yay, but i am on CD 40 which is confusing as i am not sure when i will be on now, soooo i dunno weather to test when i get over the last cycle lengh i was on or test early, i am just soon confused right now

anyway Jason is getting better now all the spots have come though and started to heal, skye has no spots and me nither, and now she is begging me for a sister for her.


----------



## Tanikit

mushmouth if 24 is old age then I'm ancient (my DD was calling me an old woman the other day and she's only 2) When's your birthday?

LuckyD - days off are great, returning to work not so great. Its freezing here too and I keep worrying that I am heating things up too much for ttc since I am using an electric blanket (not all night but definitely at the beginning) What are you doing for DH's birthday - have fun.

Anna glad to hear the bleeding has stopped - must be very frustrating not knowing what is going on yet though - do you think it will fix with time or will you try anything to shorten your cycles? Glad the chicken pox is clearing up.

My DD and I are watching kids movies while cuddling up on the couch. Feeling quite tired today so trying to take things easy.


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> mushmouth if 24 is old age then I'm ancient (my DD was calling me an old woman the other day and she's only 2) When's your birthday?
> 
> LuckyD - days off are great, returning to work not so great. Its freezing here too and I keep worrying that I am heating things up too much for ttc since I am using an electric blanket (not all night but definitely at the beginning) What are you doing for DH's birthday - have fun.
> 
> Anna glad to hear the bleeding has stopped - must be very frustrating not knowing what is going on yet though - do you think it will fix with time or will you try anything to shorten your cycles? Glad the chicken pox is clearing up.
> 
> My DD and I are watching kids movies while cuddling up on the couch. Feeling quite tired today so trying to take things easy.

can't take anything that will affect my blood so i am pretty much screwed, so i am playing the wondering game all the time now


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie :hi::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wave: great to see you back :hugs: hope you had a great time :flower:

Soph ooooooohhhhhhhh so excited now, when are you going to test! I hope this is it :happydance::happydance::hugs: good luck with the car hunting and boat! 

Tanikit LOL I would so be the same checking out stuff like that if I could, glad to see things are improving as well for you :thumbup:


Honeybee :hugs: how are you haven't seen you on in a while :winkwink:

Hello to all I have missed :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

hey niamh im good thanks lovely, how are you? i just painted my nails, trying to type without smudging them lol. 

good day everyone?xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

honeybee28 said:


> hang on soph, you get a day off for the Queen's birthday over there!?!?! we have the same Queen right?!?! How come we don't get a day off here? grrrrrrr.

I am thoroughly amused that there's not one single "Queen's Birthday" throughout the British Empire. So, does the "Queen's birthday" holiday change whenever there's a new queen? (granted, I think the current queen has been there a very long time!) 


I wonder if US territories celebrate the same holidays we do in the states.... I've never thought to wonder that before! Like Memorial Day, 4th of July, and Thanksgiving....

Probably all dumb questions!! :haha:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

*Tanikit* -I would totally use an animal ultrasound to check myself out if given the opportunity! Probably for the best that neither one of us have access to such a thing : )

Howdy *Niamh*! How are you doing? How is taking a break going? I love not temping anymore. That and going away for a couple of weeks really helped this month! Hope I can keep up the tthf as CD 29 looms large...

*Honeybee* - did you succeed in keeping your nailpolish smudge free? I never manage to do that so I only paint my nails about 3 times a year!

*Squirrel* - I really need to know what the deal is with the Queen's birthday! I guess I could just assume that *LuckyD* is right and the kiwis have the only correct day ; )

Speaking of which, I definitely agree that Crowded House is mostly kiwi, but what on earth is pavlova? Is it like vegemite? Because if it is I don't want to know anything further!!!

By the way, one of my favorite memories of kiwi land was listening to "Always Take the Weather with You" in Fijordland on our guide's truck radio...


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> *Tanikit* -I would totally use an animal ultrasound to check myself out if given the opportunity! Probably for the best that neither one of us have access to such a thing : )

Same here!!! .......*wonders how much an ultrasound machine costs.... :haha:


----------



## soph77

Lucky, I cannot believe you think that Pavlova and Crowded House belong to New Zealand!!! Sooooooo Australian! hahaha
You can have Russell Crowe though - we don't want him!

And Jamie, Pavlova is only the single best desert EVER! First made by an AUSTRALIAN man for Anna Pavlova the famous ballerina on her visit to AUSTRALIA!!!! Basically made from sugar and eggwhites topped with cream and fresh fruit. yummo! Pav is our standard Christmas dessert.

Oh yeah and vegemite rocks baby!


----------



## soph77

SquirrelGirl said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> hang on soph, you get a day off for the Queen's birthday over there!?!?! we have the same Queen right?!?! How come we don't get a day off here? grrrrrrr.
> 
> I am thoroughly amused that there's not one single "Queen's Birthday" throughout the British Empire. So, does the "Queen's birthday" holiday change whenever there's a new queen? (granted, I think the current queen has been there a very long time!)
> 
> 
> I wonder if US territories celebrate the same holidays we do in the states.... I've never thought to wonder that before! Like Memorial Day, 4th of July, and Thanksgiving....
> 
> Probably all dumb questions!! :haha:Click to expand...

Can't believe there is no Queens Bday hol in UK!

Squirrel, we don't celebrate any of those here, but we do have our own days. Australia Day, Anzac day, Labour day, Queens bday, We also have a holiday for the Royal show for our city i.e The royal Brisbane show day or the Gold Coast show day. Then we also have remembrance day (not a holiday) and some others that are not holidays.


----------



## soph77

CelticNiamh said:


> Soph ooooooohhhhhhhh so excited now, when are you going to test! I hope this is it :happydance::happydance::hugs: good luck with the car hunting and boat!




mushmouth said:


> Oooh soph triphasic sounds interesting!

Stupid triphasic chart got my hopes up, tested this morning bfn :(
Next month for sure ;)



Tanikit said:


> I was bored at work today (I am a veterinarian) so decided to do some fertility tests on myself the only thing is I don't know quite what normal is and am now trying to find out. I did a pH test and seem to have acidic cervical mucous (ph=5.5) , but the trouble is that the vagina is supposed to be acidic and can't that affect things? And also does pH change with the time of the month cause I think I will only ovulate in another day or two. Nonetheless I will pretend it really is acidic and try to fix it. I also did a smear and stained it and while it all looked normal (the cells and sperm) we do not have the right stains to see if the sperm is healthy and motile and it may have been too late to do that so am also going to look up a few things about that too. Anyway, I stopped myself being thoroughly bored and no one knew what I was doing cause it was so quiet.
> 
> Its probably a good thing we have to refer dogs for ultrasound scans cause if I was pregnant I would spend my whole work time scanning myself.

This is so funny, lucky no-one there caught you doing it or they would have thought you were crazy!
As for the acidic vagina, from what I understand the vagina is supposed to be acidic because that kills of any germs and nasties that get in there and keep it clean. Your fertile cm is alkaline and sperm friendly so when you are heading into your fertile window conditions in there become more hospitable. There are some things that you can do to increase the alkalinity if you are very acidic though, not sure what they are of the top of my head but I know you can find them on the in gender site. Alkaline vaginas are supposed to favour boy sperm so you could search for 'swaying for a boy'.

Actually it would be a good experiment for you to do to track your vaginal acidicness or alkalineness leading up to ovulation and through ovulation for us!! Just make sure no-one catches you doing it!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Soph ahhhhh pooo on a stick!!!but hey on wards and up wards still in with a chance for the June .

Honey, I am not bad as all!

Jaimie, the break going ok, it going to be for longer than I thought as I had high cholesterol and waiting on results to see if I am diabetic. but I'm ok with it think I need to lose 2 stone get healthier and I am sorted! Ive been very sloppy temping and its great not to be stressed wondering how they will go but I haven't tried so no TWW for me LOL :thumbup: Pavlova is a lovely cake https://fiveprime.org/hivemind/Tags/pavlova


There is murder here today, yesterday a girl came out about how she was told her baby was dead, she was booked for a DNC 3 days later, but her instinct was her baby was alive as she had MC in the past. she went to her doc and her baby was alive and well born in March just gone. but the hospital was found to be at fault through shoddy work practices bad equipment which was out of date! no follow up scan or checking HCG there were just going to DNC after one scan!!!! now there are more women coming out of every were with similar stories!!! so scary and very worrying! always demand a follow up scan.


I


----------



## LuckyD

mushmouth said:


> LuckyD - I bet you £2 she arrives on my birthday! (friday! grrrr) nothing nice planned at all... 24 is kind of a rubbish here nor there age and I don't feel much like celebrating! lol I'm getting grouchy in my old age lol
> 
> ooh I'm so jealous of your land space! I still have to think twice about your winters being our summers! its true that the internet makes the world such a small place!

Nooooo...AF better not arrive on your birthday! I am banning her :af:

Aw, hope you do something nice...even if you don't want to be 24 ('24 and there's so much more' as Neil Young says...). You are worth celebrating!



Annamumof2 said:


> well girls another night of sex and i am still not bleeding yay, but i am on CD 40 which is confusing as i am not sure when i will be on now, soooo i dunno weather to test when i get over the last cycle lengh i was on or test early, i am just soon confused right now
> 
> anyway Jason is getting better now all the spots have come though and started to heal, skye has no spots and me nither, and now she is begging me for a sister for her.

so glad that your son is getting better, chicken pox are no fun at all. That's cute about your daughter..I remember being the same with my Mum.



Tanikit said:


> LuckyD - days off are great, returning to work not so great. Its freezing here too and I keep worrying that I am heating things up too much for ttc since I am using an electric blanket (not all night but definitely at the beginning) What are you doing for DH's birthday - have fun.
> 
> My DD and I are watching kids movies while cuddling up on the couch. Feeling quite tired today so trying to take things easy.

I hear you Tanikit, going back to work is never fun! I think we are going to go out for dinner on the night of OH's birthday, then he is planning a get-together with one of our friends whose birthday is the day after his - kind of a combined birthday party/dinner thing. Maybe with a bonfire on our land!
Cuddling up on the couch with DD sounds lovely....hope you feel a bit less tired soon xx



SquirrelGirl said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> hang on soph, you get a day off for the Queen's birthday over there!?!?! we have the same Queen right?!?! How come we don't get a day off here? grrrrrrr.
> 
> I am thoroughly amused that there's not one single "Queen's Birthday" throughout the British Empire. So, does the "Queen's birthday" holiday change whenever there's a new queen? (granted, I think the current queen has been there a very long time!)
> 
> 
> I wonder if US territories celebrate the same holidays we do in the states.... I've never thought to wonder that before! Like Memorial Day, 4th of July, and Thanksgiving....
> 
> Probably all dumb questions!! :haha:Click to expand...

I like these questions Squirrel...yeah, it's funny that we get Queens Bday holidays but the UK doesn't! What's that about?
I think the Queens actual birthday is another time of year altogether....it's all a bit weird!
I wish we celebrated something like Thanksgiving here...my Dad's ex is American, we used to have Thanksgivings when I was younger - yum!



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> *Squirrel* - I really need to know what the deal is with the Queen's birthday! I guess I could just assume that *LuckyD* is right and the kiwis have the only correct day ; )
> 
> Speaking of which, I definitely agree that Crowded House is mostly kiwi, but what on earth is pavlova? Is it like vegemite? Because if it is I don't want to know anything further!!!
> 
> By the way, one of my favorite memories of kiwi land was listening to "Always Take the Weather with You" in Fijordland on our guide's truck radio...

Yes...that's the one Jaimie, Kiwi's have the right day!

Pavlova is delicious! The others have explained it so I won't...only to add that it is definitely a classic KIWI dish and we have it every year at Xmas - so yum! And it makes me laugh how Americans always thing vegemite/marmite is so disgusting...we were reared on it!

Aw, that's a nice NZ memory....




soph77 said:


> Lucky, I cannot believe you think that Pavlova and Crowded House belong to New Zealand!!! Sooooooo Australian! hahaha
> You can have Russell Crowe though - we don't want him!
> 
> And Jamie, Pavlova is only the single best desert EVER! First made by an AUSTRALIAN man for Anna Pavlova the famous ballerina on her visit to AUSTRALIA!!!! Basically made from sugar and eggwhites topped with cream and fresh fruit. yummo! Pav is our standard Christmas dessert.
> 
> Oh yeah and vegemite rocks baby!

Ha ha - they're totally Kiwi! And we don't want Russell Crowe! It's so funny, NZers used to complain about how Australians claimed Russell Crowe was an Australian actor...until the phone throwing incident..then we didn't want him any more!

So funny how this debate goes on so often between Kiwis and Aussies...



soph77 said:


> Stupid triphasic chart got my hopes up, tested this morning bfn :(
> Next month for sure ;)

Oh, so sorry love :hugs::hugs: hope you are ok. Next month for sure xxx



CelticNiamh said:


> There is murder here today, yesterday a girl came out about how she was told her baby was dead, she was booked for a DNC 3 days later, but her instinct was her baby was alive as she had MC in the past. she went to her doc and her baby was alive and well born in March just gone. but the hospital was found to be at fault through shoddy work practices bad equipment which was out of date! no follow up scan or checking HCG there were just going to DNC after one scan!!!! now there are more women coming out of every were with similar stories!!! so scary and very worrying! always demand a follow up scan.

Oh my god, this is scary! How awful, and thank god she followed her instinct! I guess at least now this won't happen any more...hopefully.



Hope everyone is doing well! All good here, except it is cold! Snow on the hills/mountains today! Very beautiful. About to go eat dinner then watch movies with my OH and my brother!


----------



## honeybee28

mmmm i love marmite!! YUM YUM. and pavlova. a similar dessert is Eton Mess, its like a pavlova, but it's all crushed up and served in a sundae glass mmmmm foooood.

lucky hope you had a nice dinner and watched a good movie

soph nooooooo to the bfn - how many dpo are you?

jaimie - yess thank you they're smudge free. they're the colour of strawberry icecream and i want to eat them a little bit.

niamh that's a scary story.

my friend brought her 2 week old baby into work yesterday, such a cutie. i really wanted to eat his feet, she said that was weird. is it weird!? i mean, i dont really wanna eat them. just have a weird urge to bite them?! lol. am i crazy?!


----------



## Annamumof2

well girls we worked out what makes me bleed when i am in a postion and i must be putting pressure on something so i have banned him from using it on me lol

and i am still not showing signs of a period i would like to know when it is showing up though as i am now very confused


----------



## Tanikit

Anna - glad you know which position to avoid - while it sounds weird, I hope AF shows soon so you know where you are.

Honeybee - little feet are so cute, so I understand what you are saying though I think I'd prefer to kiss them.

Celtic - that is scary. There is a site called www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com that speaks a lot about this. I don't think I'd ever get a DnC - I think I'd just wait and have a natural miscarriage if they said that unless they could prove my life was at risk. 

Soph sorry about the BFN. How many dpo are you now? Its never over til AF shows.

I was rather stressed and grumpy this morning - too much to do in a hurry, so I am wondering if I have ovulated has that tends to make me more grumpy than I am preovulation. Guess time will tell, but DH and I have done what needs to be done and I feel more hopeful about this cycle. 

The soccer world cup starts here on Friday evening and we can hear vuvazelas (I don't even know how to spell that) making a big noise around the corner. People are going to see the South African team for the last time today before the World Cup starts. Its at least a good atmosphere now and there are flags everywhere. DD is only 2 but knows how to recognise our flag and all the flags of her relatives living in different countries. My brother arrives this weekend as he is going to some of the matches so we will have a busy time this weekend.


----------



## Annamumof2

well i acording to the clearblue calendar i have it says i was due on yesterday but i dunno it might of been a rough guess


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

honeybee28 said:


> jaimie - yess thank you they're smudge free. they're the colour of strawberry icecream and i want to eat them a little bit.
> 
> my friend brought her 2 week old baby into work yesterday, such a cutie. i really wanted to eat his feet, she said that was weird. is it weird!? i mean, i dont really wanna eat them. just have a weird urge to bite them?! lol. am i crazy?!

I don't think that is weird at all Honeybee - I think babies and strawberry ice cream nails sound perfectly edible :winkwink: and delish! Your post cracked me up.

Pavlova sounds really good too! Especially with kiwi fruit :haha: I wish there were a canadian on this thread so that we could dish american and canadian rivalries - especially with the hockey as the stanley cup finals are on. When I lived in Buffalo it was super fun to rag on canadians - but I secretly love them because canada is a gorgeous country and they seem to be more peace loving than americans.

Soph - I'm SO sorry about your bfn! I hope it is just too early to tell for you and that AF stays away :thumbup:

Tanikit - I'm really feeling for you on the BD issues with your husband. I sincerely hope the therapy continues to help and that you feel less stressed in general :hugs:


----------



## parkgirl

I've been working 12 hour days the past few days and I've missed so much. Hope everyone is doing well. Yesterday or today should be O day for me, so DH and I have some playing to do tonight.


----------



## soph77

Annamumof2 said:


> well girls we worked out what makes me bleed when i am in a postion and i must be putting pressure on something so i have banned him from using it on me lol
> 
> and i am still not showing signs of a period i would like to know when it is showing up though as i am now very confused

Well that is great Anna that you have figured out which position is a no go, so now you just have to avoid it!



Tanikit said:


> Anna - glad you know which position to avoid - while it sounds weird, I hope AF shows soon so you know where you are.
> 
> Honeybee - little feet are so cute, so I understand what you are saying though I think I'd prefer to kiss them.
> 
> Celtic - that is scary. There is a site called www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com that speaks a lot about this. I don't think I'd ever get a DnC - I think I'd just wait and have a natural miscarriage if they said that unless they could prove my life was at risk.
> 
> Soph sorry about the BFN. How many dpo are you now? Its never over til AF shows.
> 
> I was rather stressed and grumpy this morning - too much to do in a hurry, so I am wondering if I have ovulated has that tends to make me more grumpy than I am preovulation. Guess time will tell, but DH and I have done what needs to be done and I feel more hopeful about this cycle.
> 
> The soccer world cup starts here on Friday evening and we can hear vuvazelas (I don't even know how to spell that) making a big noise around the corner. People are going to see the South African team for the last time today before the World Cup starts. Its at least a good atmosphere now and there are flags everywhere. DD is only 2 but knows how to recognise our flag and all the flags of her relatives living in different countries. My brother arrives this weekend as he is going to some of the matches so we will have a busy time this weekend.

Tanikit, I totally turn into a moody bitch after ovulation!! I always know that I have ovulated because everything started to annoy me. I think the world cup would be so exciting, my boys both play soccer but they are not that excited about it but I guess it would be a different story if it was in their own backyard!



parkgirl said:


> I've been working 12 hour days the past few days and I've missed so much. Hope everyone is doing well. Yesterday or today should be O day for me, so DH and I have some playing to do tonight.

Get busy girl and have lots of fun!


My RA has really been playing up a lot the last couple of weeks, probably because I ran out of my tablets (oops). They are not safe for pg so I thought I would wait for af to come before I get the script filled again and i always stop taking them after ovulation just in case. My doctor wants to put me on some better drugs for it but I have to be finished making my family before I can start those and apparently pregnancy can cause RA to go into remission, so I am hoping that will be the case for me!
Anyway, I decided to strap my wrist last night because the pain has been waking me up a million times a night and I had the best night sleep ever! I think I will be strapping my wrist every night from now on.

And my stupid triphasic chart just keeps looking better and better! It is 14dpo now (or 12dpo if I Oed later) so it should be going down by now for af, but no it just keeps going higher! grrr

I am teaching lovely grade 2s today. I like the 2s they are so sweet and I had a beautiful grade 1 class yesterday. On tuesday I had the prep class from hell though, omg!! They were climbing the walls!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Soph That chart looks excellent! :thumbup::happydance::happydance: fingers are crossed for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## parkgirl

FX and tons of :dust: for you soph77


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hiya Girls! I am popping in to say that I love you all and I am thinking of you all everyday (if not two and three times a day).

It would be nice to close down this thread this month as you all will hopefully be moving on over to first tri. I am sending you all loads and loads and loads of super eggy dust, super spermy dust, great sex dust, and loads of sticky baby dust for the eggy to stick.

:dust:

I miss you all!

I will update you all on my appointment. I don't think it will be much of anything but bloodwork and my family history. I hope my blood pressure has gone done so I don't have to be considered high risk or start meds. We will see girls. Fingers Crossed for you and me! 

Psssst......Soph.....Gosh I am getting excited over you fabulous chart!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Bump!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Soph, hoping your triphasic chart turns into fabulous news for you. Even at 14 Dpo, tests might not pick it up if you implanted 12 days after O.... Hope your RA subsides.

:hi: everybody! I had a very long day at work, so now just going to chill and watch tv.


----------



## honeybee28

soph!! I dont know anything about temps at all but im still excited and crossing my fingers and my toes and my (.x.) for you!!!

hi everyone!!!


----------



## soph77

Thanks everyone for the good luck and crossed boobies!
Af is due tomorrow and I have no inkling whatsoever of her arrival so I am getting my hopes up yet again but even if she shows I will be fine because I know it really is a long shot!! On another note, I have sooooo many pimples!


----------



## mushmouth

soph77 said:


> Lucky, I cannot believe you think that Pavlova and Crowded House belong to New Zealand!!! Sooooooo Australian! hahaha
> You can have Russell Crowe though - we don't want him!
> 
> And Jamie, Pavlova is only the single best desert EVER! First made by an AUSTRALIAN man for Anna Pavlova the famous ballerina on her visit to AUSTRALIA!!!! Basically made from sugar and eggwhites topped with cream and fresh fruit. yummo! Pav is our standard Christmas dessert.
> 
> Oh yeah and vegemite rocks baby!

I LOOOOOOOVE Pavlova!! omg It is THE best ever - hubby doesnt _get it_ so i get it all to myself! whooooo and for the record, I dont CARE who invented it, as long as someone makes it! lolol




CelticNiamh said:


> There is murder here today, yesterday a girl came out about how she was told her baby was dead, she was booked for a DNC 3 days later, but her instinct was her baby was alive as she had MC in the past. she went to her doc and her baby was alive and well born in March just gone. but the hospital was found to be at fault through shoddy work practices bad equipment which was out of date! no follow up scan or checking HCG there were just going to DNC after one scan!!!! now there are more women coming out of every were with similar stories!!! so scary and very worrying! always demand a follow up scan.
> 
> 
> I

Omg word that is awful, I'm so glad she followed her gut, but those poor women that did what they though best and listened to the first docs. :cry:



LuckyD said:


> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> LuckyD - I bet you £2 she arrives on my birthday! (friday! grrrr) nothing nice planned at all... 24 is kind of a rubbish here nor there age and I don't feel much like celebrating! lol I'm getting grouchy in my old age lol
> 
> ooh I'm so jealous of your land space! I still have to think twice about your winters being our summers! its true that the internet makes the world such a small place!
> 
> Nooooo...AF better not arrive on your birthday! I am banning her :af:
> 
> Aw, hope you do something nice...even if you don't want to be 24 ('24 and there's so much more' as Neil Young says...). You are worth celebrating!Click to expand...

 awww thank you! I hope she doesnt show either - the day after will be fine thanks AF! 




Tanikit said:


> The soccer world cup starts here on Friday evening and we can hear vuvazelas (I don't even know how to spell that) making a big noise around the corner. People are going to see the South African team for the last time today before the World Cup starts. Its at least a good atmosphere now and there are flags everywhere. DD is only 2 but knows how to recognise our flag and all the flags of her relatives living in different countries. My brother arrives this weekend as he is going to some of the matches so we will have a busy time this weekend.

And I thought I had it bad with hubby watching it on the TV - I feel for you with them horns!



soph77 said:


> Thanks everyone for the good luck and crossed boobies!
> Af is due tomorrow and I have no inkling whatsoever of her arrival so I am getting my hopes up yet again but even if she shows I will be fine because I know it really is a long shot!! On another note, I have sooooo many pimples!

i have my boobages crossed too soph!!! pimples eh? the only time we welcome pimples is when we feel its s sign of a BFP! if shes banned for arriving for me on my birthday, I'm banning her from you too! :haha:

hope you're all well girls!


----------



## Tanikit

Soph was looking at your chart and wondering what would happen if you took out the high temp at what they are saying is 2dpo - cause the +opk and even the CM doesn't quite line up with what they are saying - maybe you had one spiked temp?

Tryfor there is a thing called White coat disease - basically you get stressed when having your blood pressure measured and it reads higher than it should. If its high ask them to take it again in 15 minutes - sometimes that is enough to bring it down. Good luck.

Well work was crazy here today - I was the only vet on and I also needed to go for a line up (ID parade) at the police station in the middle of things - suddenly there were 3 extra operations to do on an already fairly fully booked day. It was crazy. Neither my DH nor I could recognise the people who hijacked us - either they weren't there, or else it had just been too dark and sudden. There were a lot of other people there for other crimes though, so hopefully someone would be able to identify the criminals or hopefully they get them on finger prints. Anyway, it was a new experience. Still no word from the insurance or the police about our stuff. Oh well.

I have definitely ovulated - I've said it was on CD12, but may have been CD13 but I am in the 2ww now.


----------



## Annamumof2

i think i'm going to buy me a thomontor soon so then when i get next period thats when it shows i can start charting, thats if i can do it lol


----------



## tryforbaby2

soph77 said:


> Thanks everyone for the good luck and crossed boobies!
> Af is due tomorrow and I have no inkling whatsoever of her arrival so I am getting my hopes up yet again but even if she shows I will be fine because I know it really is a long shot!! On another note, I have sooooo many pimples!

I hope this is it for you Soph! Do you normally get pimples? I did right before my period but this time I got them and they never went away!!! 

I am breaking out like a 17 year teenager! Sounds Good! :)

Good Luck and Fingers Crossed!



Tanikit, Thanks for the info on the BP!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

parkgirl said:


> Yesterday or today should be O day for me, so DH and I have some playing to do tonight.

Hope the BDing goes well for you ParkGirl and good luck!



Tanikit said:


> Tryfor there is a thing called White coat disease - basically you get stressed when having your blood pressure measured and it reads higher than it should. If its high ask them to take it again in 15 minutes - sometimes that is enough to bring it down. Good luck.
> 
> Well work was crazy here today - I was the only vet on and I also needed to go for a line up (ID parade) at the police station in the middle of things - suddenly there were 3 extra operations to do on an already fairly fully booked day. It was crazy.
> 
> I have definitely ovulated - I've said it was on CD12, but may have been CD13 but I am in the 2ww now.

Welcome to the 2ww Tanikit. Sorry you had such a crazy day and weren't able to ID the criminals ~ I can't imagine how horrible this whole ordeal must be for you. I really hope they find them and that your neighborhood feels safe and secure again soon.

That is great advice about the blood pressure!



tryforbaby2 said:


> I hope this is it for you Soph! Do you normally get pimples? I did right before my period but this time I got them and they never went away!!!
> 
> I am breaking out like a 17 year teenager! Sounds Good! :)
> 
> Good Luck and Fingers Crossed!

I've got everything crossed for you *Soph*. And good luck with your appointment *TryFor*!

Well ladies, AF showed up this morning right on time :dohh: Wham bam F%*&K You Ma'm!:gun: That is why I changed my avatar to Annie Oakley - because this cycle I'm going to work on my aim so I can blow AF straight to hell if she tries to show up again :haha: Actually, that is only partly true. I really am going to learn how to handle a rifle and start target shooting with DH. He brought two rifles home from New York and wants to teach me how to handle them. The bad thing is now he wants a very expensive revolver and now that we've hit our 14th cycle I'd rather spend that sort of money on fertility testing and treatments...

Oddly this is the SAME EXACT DILEMMA TryFor was in a couple of months back so maybe we'll get lucky like she did? Hope springs eternal...:kiss:


----------



## Tanikit

Aww Jaimie, sorry that AF arrived - like you I would also want to spend the money on fertility treatment but at the same time shooting might be fun and relaxing and help you get your BFP.

Soph, hope AF stays away - your symptoms do sound promising.

Anna good luck with teh charting - it would definitely help you see what is going on.

I am not feeling so great after the ID parade today - I read the report in the newspaper today of the guys we were there to identify (I don't think they were the same ones who hijacked us) and along with that was a report of a crime that made me feel ill. Don't read the rest of this if you are sensitive

*
*
*

Basically there was an armed robbery where they wanted to rape the pregnant woman who was on the property, but finding out she was pregnant they made her husband have sex with her while they watched and they also found another woman on the property and raped her instead. This means they are not just after the stuff that they steal - they are thoroughly sick - and this is not the first type of crime like this that I have heard of. So yeah, I am a little more jumpy at home by myself tonight and feeling rather protective of my DD.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Tanikit said:


> Aww Jaimie, sorry that AF arrived - like you I would also want to spend the money on fertility treatment but at the same time shooting might be fun and relaxing and help you get your BFP.
> 
> Anna good luck with teh charting - it would definitely help you see what is going on.

Thanks Tanikit :hugs: Maybe the target practice will help DH's swimmers become more accurate? :haha: Holy crap hon ~ the stuff going on in your hood is really shocking. Do you own your house? I was just thinking that maybe if you rent you might consider moving? :shrug: That would piss me off though, because why should you have to upend your life because of criminals? I'm so sorry about all this :nope: Really wish your assailants had been in the police line up...

Anna - I help the charting helps you learn more about your cycle. I found it very helpful.


----------



## mushmouth

Tanikit that is awful, massive hugs to you... is there anything you can do to make yourself feel safer?

jaimie - [email protected] - she came here too today - atleast this is now my first AF after the MC so hoping we can get passed this without much drama on back to TTC! I hope shes kind to you too and doesnt stick around too long - And I hope you get your BFP & posh revolver ASAP!


----------



## Tanikit

Jaimie - hehe, tell your DH that he must work on his accuracy :)

mush sorry AF arrived - right before your b-day too. Hopefully there will be a BFP in the near future and you can start ttc properly now.

We own our house here, but even so if we stay in this town things are bad all round. I wish we could get out of the province we stay in and even better out of the country. Remember when they taught fire drills and things like that in schools and we practised escape routes - well we all do that here continuously trying to imagine every scenario, but in the end it doesn't quite work like that. I did spend the time at the police station wondering what crimes those other people waiting with us were there for. We have given our dogs access to the full yard now (used to be just the back) - its dangerous for them too as they can poison them, but we need a warning, our electric gate is fixed and we have a bar across our front door and I've found which rooms we could lock ourselves in if necessary. 

We had a theft at work today - someone stole the safe with all todays income in, so crime is rife, though this may have been an inside job.

Ok I'm chatting too much about crime. I asked my DD today: will Mummy be pregnant this month and she said: "Yes." Last time I asked her if I was pregnant she said: "Not yet," so hopefully she's right this time. She also told me this morning that she wants 3 brothers and 2 sisters and that they must have pink, purple and yellow hair. Kinda hard to get that right.


----------



## mushmouth

Lol maybe get hubby to drink purple food colouring, maybe that'll give you purple hair! Bless your dd!

It sounds like you're really being pro-active tanikit. My mums church has quite a few families from SA and they all said it's a beautiful place, just ridden with crime and you have to look after yourself... I'll be praying for you and your family x


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw Mush - I'm so sorry. I hope you can enjoy your birthday regardless, and I appreciate having a CD 1 buddy!

Tanikit -sounds like you've taken every precaution at your house and that is the best you can do. That is AWFUL about the safe at your work though!! Do you really think it was someone that works there? How crappy is that?! I hope your daughter is right, but I hope she changes her mind about the color of her future sibilings' hair!


----------



## mushmouth

Ooh cycle buddies! How long ate your cycles? Mine are 31 days and I think my ov day is around June 27th...


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Mine average 29 days but have gone as long as 32 days. I suspect I'll be ovulicious around the 24th : ) Really sorry about your loss Mush, but I'm glad you are starting a fresh cycle and I've got my FX'd for you!


----------



## mushmouth

Ooooh ovilicious! I'll be stealing that!

Thank you Hun, I just hope hubby feels fully able, the actual miscarriage was physically rough and had a few nights in the hospital and it's really scared him, so I hope he's feeling up to risking it all again. He says he is, well we'll see!

Fx'd crossed for you too hon!!! I'll be temping I hope and opking for sure!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: mush :hugs: I didn't realize you were hospitalized! I definitely hope he can trust that the universe won't do that to you again.

Ooh, you've inspired me to get some digi opks for this cycle - I haven't tried those in a while. So my 14th cycle cocktail will be grapefruit, EPO, digi opk's, preseed, and softcups that julia rubbed on her pregger body!


----------



## honeybee28

hey ladies awwww bad stuff!! tanikit, im so sorry, that all sounds so awful. what sickos.
jaimie nooooooooo i cant believe she got you. sorry hun. im ALWAYs rooting for you

mush im sad and happy that she got you, at least you can move on with ttc again and at least it's not on your birthday, but :hugs: hunny i really hope you're ok, im thinking of you.

so we have this really pregnant lady at work, she's due in 2 weeks, today her bub had hiccups!!! I out my had on her tum and could totally feel it soooooooo cute!! Want one. rubbed her belly loads hoping I'll catch the preggarbug.

cbfm went high today so should ov next week. then im having the blood test done 7 days after that just to see if everything's ok.

today we had a party after work to celebrate the opening of our new offices, sooooooo fun. got to drink champagne and chat to clients and i get one afternoon off next week in payment wahoo!

xxx


----------



## mushmouth

:hugs: thank you, I'll tell him the universe has better ideas this time!

I'll be opk, temp, and cough mixture around ov time! Lol I love the idea of julias preggo eggo vibes will be on of softcups... They'll be on my shopping list in a few months time!


----------



## mushmouth

Awww beanie hiccups! That's beyond sweeeeeeeeeeet honeybunches! I wanna feel that! Awwwwww


----------



## soph77

Tanikit said:


> I am not feeling so great after the ID parade today - I read the report in the newspaper today of the guys we were there to identify (I don't think they were the same ones who hijacked us) and along with that was a report of a crime that made me feel ill. Don't read the rest of this if you are sensitive
> 
> Basically there was an armed robbery where they wanted to rape the pregnant woman who was on the property, but finding out she was pregnant they made her husband have sex with her while they watched and they also found another woman on the property and raped her instead. This means they are not just after the stuff that they steal - they are thoroughly sick - and this is not the first type of crime like this that I have heard of. So yeah, I am a little more jumpy at home by myself tonight and feeling rather protective of my DD.

This is just so shocking, there are no words. I used to know a lady from SA from playgroup when my ds was a baby, she was so glad to leave there because it was so violent. That was nearly 10 years ago, doesn't sound like things have improved much. I would be a nervous wreck, it would be so good if you were able to leave.



mushmouth said:


> jaimie - [email protected] - she came here too today - atleast this is now my first AF after the MC so hoping we can get passed this without much drama on back to TTC! I hope shes kind to you too and doesnt stick around too long - And I hope you get your BFP & posh revolver ASAP!

Glad you can get back on the wagon mush! Bfps all round this cycle! My temp took the dive this morning and af is due today so looks like we will be cycle buddies again.



Annamumof2 said:


> i think i'm going to buy me a thomontor soon so then when i get next period thats when it shows i can start charting, thats if i can do it lol

Charting is great Anna, I hope you are able to learn about your cycle and feel a litttle more in control.



tryforbaby2 said:


> I hope this is it for you Soph! Do you normally get pimples? I did right before my period but this time I got them and they never went away!!!
> 
> I am breaking out like a 17 year teenager! Sounds Good! :)
> 
> Good Luck and Fingers Crossed!

The pimples are crazy Julia, but I think the witch is on her way. It is ok, I am fine about it as a pregnancy this cycle would have been somewhat of a miracle given our craptastic bd timing! 



Well ladies, AF showed up this morning right on time :dohh: Wham bam F%*&K You Ma'm!:gun: That is why I changed my avatar to Annie Oakley - because this cycle I'm going to work on my aim so I can blow AF straight to hell if she tries to show up again :haha: Actually, that is only partly true. I really am going to learn how to handle a rifle and start target shooting with DH. He brought two rifles home from New York and wants to teach me how to handle them. The bad thing is now he wants a very expensive revolver and now that we've hit our 14th cycle I'd rather spend that sort of money on fertility testing and treatments...

Oddly this is the SAME EXACT DILEMMA TryFor was in a couple of months back so maybe we'll get lucky like she did? Hope springs eternal...:kiss:[/QUOTE]

Jamie sorry the witch got you too hun. Looks like I'll be cycle buddies with you too! Shooting sounds fun, but I am totally with you on the revolver/fertility treatment dilemma.

Hello to everyone I missed, have a lovely day!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woa - I joined Bnb the same month as Soph and Mush and now our cycles are concurrent? Well, I hope AF doesn't show for you Soph but I always gave up hope once my temps took a dive. Still got my FX'd for you hon!

Honeybee - a hiccuping bub sounds like too much fun! Glad you got to experience that and have an office party. Good luck with the BDing!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey ladies. sooooooooooooooo sorry to hear of so many visits by the witch! Very grrrrrrrr.


----------



## parkgirl

Oh, ladies. So sorry the :witch: got so many of you. On to next month since it's BFP EXPLOSION SUMMER!!!!! 

Soph- I have everything crossed that can be crossed for you. 

Anna- I think I'm going to do the same if AF shows at the end of the month. Time to try something else. 



I've been oddly emotional the past several days. I really don't think I've Oved and my last AF was much much lighter than normal. I hope nothing is wrong. I'm not sure I have the energy to deal with another problem right now.


----------



## Tanikit

Honeybee that is so cute - baby hiccups :) Hope you get the testing done and that it will give you some answers.

Happy Birthday Mush (not sure if its Friday yet where you are, but it is here) Hope you have a great day.

Soph hope AF will still stay away.

Parkgirl hope you feel better soon - have you done a pregnancy test after last cycle as that is a pregnancy sign and especially with a light AF. Hope it is nothing wrong.

The Soccer World cup starts today. Most work is closing early, but not mine, so we are planning on watching the TV at work all afternoon. The atmosphere is good here and there is a lot of noise - I would hate to be in the stadiums with that kind of noise, but hearing it from our houses is fine. DD saw this man dressed in a flag and seriously fake blonde hair and yelled: "Look, Mummy, that man is silly!" At which point he came right up to here and said hello.


----------



## LuckyD

honeybee28 said:


> mmmm i love marmite!! YUM YUM. and pavlova. a similar dessert is Eton Mess, its like a pavlova, but it's all crushed up and served in a sundae glass mmmmm foooood.
> 
> lucky hope you had a nice dinner and watched a good movie
> 
> my friend brought her 2 week old baby into work yesterday, such a cutie. i really wanted to eat his feet, she said that was weird. is it weird!? i mean, i dont really wanna eat them. just have a weird urge to bite them?! lol. am i crazy?!

I love Eton Mess - so yummy! 
We watched Memoirs of a Geisha, I had never seen it - pretty good!
I totally get the wanting to bite babies....their little fingernails and their little ears as well...so delicious I just want to eat them up!



soph77 said:


> My RA has really been playing up a lot the last couple of weeks, probably because I ran out of my tablets (oops). They are not safe for pg so I thought I would wait for af to come before I get the script filled again and i always stop taking them after ovulation just in case. My doctor wants to put me on some better drugs for it but I have to be finished making my family before I can start those and apparently pregnancy can cause RA to go into remission, so I am hoping that will be the case for me!
> Anyway, I decided to strap my wrist last night because the pain has been waking me up a million times a night and I had the best night sleep ever! I think I will be strapping my wrist every night from now on.
> 
> And my stupid triphasic chart just keeps looking better and better! It is 14dpo now (or 12dpo if I Oed later) so it should be going down by now for af, but no it just keeps going higher! grrr
> 
> I am teaching lovely grade 2s today. I like the 2s they are so sweet and I had a beautiful grade 1 class yesterday. On tuesday I had the prep class from hell though, omg!! They were climbing the walls!

Sorry your RA is being a pain Soph - hope that it improves soon :hugs: I have read that you feel AF is on the way....fingers are still crossed for you though xx



tryforbaby2 said:


> Hiya Girls! I am popping in to say that I love you all and I am thinking of you all everyday (if not two and three times a day).
> 
> It would be nice to close down this thread this month as you all will hopefully be moving on over to first tri. I am sending you all loads and loads and loads of super eggy dust, super spermy dust, great sex dust, and loads of sticky baby dust for the eggy to stick.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I miss you all!
> 
> I will update you all on my appointment. I don't think it will be much of anything but bloodwork and my family history. I hope my blood pressure has gone done so I don't have to be considered high risk or start meds. We will see girls. Fingers Crossed for you and me!

Hey lady! Nice to hear from you. Yep, totally let us know how the appointment goes - I am keen to hear it all!



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Well ladies, AF showed up this morning right on time :dohh: Wham bam F%*&K You Ma'm!:gun: That is why I changed my avatar to Annie Oakley - because this cycle I'm going to work on my aim so I can blow AF straight to hell if she tries to show up again :haha: Actually, that is only partly true. I really am going to learn how to handle a rifle and start target shooting with DH. He brought two rifles home from New York and wants to teach me how to handle them. The bad thing is now he wants a very expensive revolver and now that we've hit our 14th cycle I'd rather spend that sort of money on fertility testing and treatments...
> 
> Oddly this is the SAME EXACT DILEMMA TryFor was in a couple of months back so maybe we'll get lucky like she did? Hope springs eternal...:kiss:

Oh no Jaimie, I am so, so sorry love :hugs::hugs: Hope you are doing ok? Sending you many many hugs xxx that is weird that you are in the same position as Julia was re: guns and fertility!! Hope that it means good luck. Take care sweetie xx



Tanikit said:


> I am not feeling so great after the ID parade today - I read the report in the newspaper today of the guys we were there to identify (I don't think they were the same ones who hijacked us) and along with that was a report of a crime that made me feel ill. Don't read the rest of this if you are sensitive.

This is horrible Tanikit, I am so sorry for what you are going through. As I mentioned before - if you ever do think about moving to NZ, let me know if I can help with contacts or info or anything! I hope you get some good news this month in the form of a BFP - you deserve it xx



mushmouth said:


> jaimie - [email protected] - she came here too today - atleast this is now my first AF after the MC so hoping we can get passed this without much drama on back to TTC! I hope shes kind to you too and doesnt stick around too long - And I hope you get your BFP & posh revolver ASAP!

Oh sorry mushmouth - but glad that the waiting has ended. Hope you are feeling ok and that you can still have a nice birthday xx

Hey to anyone I have missed! I am sure I have missed some stuff, but there was so much to catch up on and I am so tired!

Hope everyone is taking good care of themselves....sounds like a lot of you need some big hugs at the moment - here are some from me :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey, Parkgirl, I was thinking the same thing as Tanikit. I don't want you to get your hopes up, but probably a good idea to just rule it out.


----------



## parkgirl

Tanikit said:


> Parkgirl hope you feel better soon - have you done a pregnancy test after last cycle as that is a pregnancy sign and especially with a light AF. Hope it is nothing wrong.
> 
> The Soccer World cup starts today. Most work is closing early, but not mine, so we are planning on watching the TV at work all afternoon. The atmosphere is good here and there is a lot of noise - I would hate to be in the stadiums with that kind of noise, but hearing it from our houses is fine. DD saw this man dressed in a flag and seriously fake blonde hair and yelled: "Look, Mummy, that man is silly!" At which point he came right up to here and said hello.

Woo Hoo for the World Cup!! Have a great time watching. 




SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey, Parkgirl, I was thinking the same thing as Tanikit. I don't want you to get your hopes up, but probably a good idea to just rule it out.

Hadn't even thought of testing. I guess that would be a place to start. I'll pick up a test today and take it tomorrow. 


Mushmouth--A bit happy birthday to you!


----------



## mushmouth

thank you so much for the birthday wish Parkgirl, luckyD and tanikit xxx 

Af is being a wee bit mean and hurting like heck... But I'm hoping for birthday chocolates to make up for it! X


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Happy Birthday, Mush! I do hope AF will ease up on you very soon. Chocolate -- and wine! -- are always good ideas! 

I'll be picking up some Moscato after work today. Love it!


----------



## mushmouth

Thank you squirrel!!! Oooh a nice rosé will be on the shopping list me thinks!


----------



## parkgirl

mushmouth said:


> thank you so much for the birthday wish Parkgirl, luckyD and tanikit xxx
> 
> Af is being a wee bit mean and hurting like heck... But I'm hoping for birthday chocolates to make up for it! X

Chocolates can make almost anything better.


----------



## Annamumof2

well girls i am not sure when she will show now just wish it can all be back to normal

oh and tomorrow it will be a year that i joined you wonderful ladies


----------



## Tanikit

Ok now I am tired of vuvuzelas - we've had them all day. South Africa tied with Mexico which considering we wouldn't have been playing if not hosting it, wasn't too bad a result. My DD spent the opening ceremony dancing which was quite cute but she is now exhausted so will hopefully go to sleep soon. 

Anna really hope that you get your cycle back on track soon - its only nice not to have AF if you are not ttc or pregnant.

mush hope you feel better soon - any plans for your b-day?


----------



## honeybee28

happy birthday to you, happy birthday to yoooo, happy birthday dear mushmoouuuth... HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!

oooh tanikit, i hate football but must be an amazing atmosphere at the moment.

Do you guys HATE it when people tell you it's about time you had a baby!? drives me mental. i was saying at work i've been married nearly 6 months now and they were all like ooooh about time you had a baby. i wanted to shout, DONT YOU THINK IM TRYING!!! But none of them know that i am. mmmm

im baking mint choc chip cookies. 

i was thinking, where's moon gone? Was she going away? And bbdreams?


----------



## HayleyJJ

happy birthday xxx


----------



## mushmouth

Thank you thank you!
My in laws bought me a massive and gorgeos cake and my mum is taking me for a lovely family meal, then I'll get home and get drunk!!!

Any nice plans for the weekend ladies?


----------



## mushmouth

Awwww honey I hate that too.., someone asked me my first day back after the mc... Let's say one of us walked away crying, and it wasn't me!


----------



## MyTurnYet

:hi: ladies!!!! A very quick check in for me, as I'm supposed to be working and couldn't resist a quick sign-on to BnB. 

My sister had her baby on Monday, and my new little niece is SO beautiful!! Just love her so much, already. She was 8 lb 13 oz., 21 inches long and is healthy and very, very cute and cuddly. Was so great watching my niece and nephew meet their baby sister for the first time. 

DH's father also had back surgery Monday, but the surgery was successful and he's doing well. Everyone is expected to come home from the hospital today. 

I've been so busy going back and forth between hospitals after work and watching my niece and nephew that this 2WW is flying...it's great. 

Happy Birthday, Mush!!! :kiss:

Will read through everyone's latests posts respond properly over the weekend. Hope you guys are doing well...I'm having BnB withdrawal!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Happy Birthday Mush!

I was talking with the one and only gal I know locally that is ttc and we were commiserating about how awful it is when people ask when you are going to have a baby. It is a very personal question and probably shouldn't be asked unless quite tactfully by someone you know really well. Sorry you've had trouble with that honeybee and mush!

I was wondering where bbdreams and moon have been as well...

Howdy MyTurn!

Hope the world cup insanity distracts your criminal element tanikit! I can certainly see how the noise and excitement would get old quickly...


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mushmouth said:


> Thank you thank you!
> My in laws bought me a massive and gorgeos cake and my mum is taking me for a lovely family meal, then I'll get home and get drunk!!!
> 
> Any nice plans for the weekend ladies?

oh, how nice!! That's awesome your family is treating you so well! 

I picked up two bottles of wine, and 24 cans of beer after work today. I think we are set for the weekend! :rofl:



MyTurnYet said:


> :hi: ladies!!!! A very quick check in for me, as I'm supposed to be working and couldn't resist a quick sign-on to BnB.
> 
> My sister had her baby on Monday, and my new little niece is SO beautiful!! Just love her so much, already. She was 8 lb 13 oz., 21 inches long and is healthy and very, very cute and cuddly. Was so great watching my niece and nephew meet their baby sister for the first time.
> 
> DH's father also had back surgery Monday, but the surgery was successful and he's doing well. Everyone is expected to come home from the hospital today.
> 
> I've been so busy going back and forth between hospitals after work and watching my niece and nephew that this 2WW is flying...it's great.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Mush!!! :kiss:
> 
> Will read through everyone's latests posts respond properly over the weekend. Hope you guys are doing well...I'm having BnB withdrawal!

Hiya MyTurn, I've definitely missed you! Glad your TWW is going fast, and your family is doing well.


----------



## Moondance

Happy Birthday Mushy, if its still your birthday!!!!! 

I haven't been online since my birthday and I've probably missed so much stuff on here... Sorry... I don't feel up to going back and reading over whatever I've missed...
But since my birthday I've kept getting headaches... I think I need new glasses.

My horse comes home this week (I have to get in touch with one more agistment facility and see what they say before I make my final decision on where exactly he'll be), I'm very excited about that.
Feeling very lonely at the moment. Turns out the person I chat to the most about everything, my friend Lisa, has been in turn, telling everyone else what I tell her in confidence. Things I mentioned to her about my brother got back to him and now he's calling me a bigmouth. Yet I've put up with her all week whinging about how her friend Mandy "backstabs" her, by telling Lisa's boyfriend stuff that Lisa has told Mandy... yet she's been doing the same damn thing to me!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Moondance said:


> Happy Birthday Mushy, if its still your birthday!!!!!
> 
> I haven't been online since my birthday and I've probably missed so much stuff on here... Sorry... I don't feel up to going back and reading over whatever I've missed...
> But since my birthday I've kept getting headaches... I think I need new glasses.
> 
> My horse comes home this week (I have to get in touch with one more agistment facility and see what they say before I make my final decision on where exactly he'll be), I'm very excited about that.
> Feeling very lonely at the moment. Turns out the person I chat to the most about everything, my friend Lisa, has been in turn, telling everyone else what I tell her in confidence. Things I mentioned to her about my brother got back to him and now he's calling me a bigmouth. Yet I've put up with her all week whinging about how her friend Mandy "backstabs" her, by telling Lisa's boyfriend stuff that Lisa has told Mandy... yet she's been doing the same damn thing to me!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry, Moon. That really sucks when someone you trust turns out to not be trustworthy. I've been there and it's an awful feeling to lose being able to talk to that person. :sad2:


----------



## bbdreams

honeybee28 said:


> Do you guys HATE it when people tell you it's about time you had a baby!? drives me mental. i was saying at work i've been married nearly 6 months now and they were all like ooooh about time you had a baby. i wanted to shout, DONT YOU THINK IM TRYING!!! But none of them know that i am. mmmm
> 
> im baking mint choc chip cookies.
> 
> i was thinking, where's moon gone? Was she going away? And bbdreams?




Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Happy Birthday Mush!
> 
> I was wondering where bbdreams and moon have been as well...
> 
> Howdy MyTurn!
> 
> Hope the world cup insanity distracts your criminal element tanikit! I can certainly see how the noise and excitement would get old quickly...

Hi girls! Just checking in. I hope everyone is doing well! Honeybee and Jaimie I have been taking a break this month. Last month was very difficult for me and I found that if I am on here too much then I tend to ss a lot more and then when I get a bfn it makes it that much harder. I have been trying to stay relaxed and not think about it much this month. I have no symptoms other than the usual pms symptoms minus the cramping. 

Also, Honeybee I also HATE it when someone ask me when I am going to have a baby. I get asked at least once a week now because I have been married for six years this month and because there are like five hundred girls around me that are pregnant now. I just want to scream at them!!! I think asking someone that question is so rude and discourteous!!! Anyway enough of my venting. AF will be here soon for me, and I am calling the urologist Tuesday to schedule an infertility workup for DH. Hopefully that comes back good.

I love all you ladies and even when I am not on here for a while I am cheering you all on!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Tanikit said:


> Ok now I am tired of vuvuzelas - we've had them all day. South Africa tied with Mexico which considering we wouldn't have been playing if not hosting it, wasn't too bad a result. My DD spent the opening ceremony dancing which was quite cute but she is now exhausted so will hopefully go to sleep soon.

I'm watching the US versus England, and now that I know what vuvuzelas are... I'm annoyed just by watching the TV, I can't imagine actually being there! It's a horrible sound to have to listen to constantly!!!!!

:wacko:


----------



## Ejay

Hiya all, sorry I haven't been posting in a while, I popped in on thursday and wrote a really long reply to ya all, just as I was about to post the computer crashed and I lost everything. It was the straw that broke the camels back I picked up the car keys and went off for a drive, I had no idea where I was going, OH phoned me bout an hour later really worried, he had been looking everywhere for me. Think it was him phoning that brought me to my senses and I drove back home.

Don't know why I am feeling like this, I have been so upbeat over this past month, AF is due any moment and I am quite certain she will arrive, had a migraine today which is a sure sign.

So sorry to be so gloomy, hope everyone is doing ok. Once I get my act together I will go back over the posts and catch up

Thanks everyone


----------



## Ejay

Changed my avatar today. When OH and I first got together we went on holiday to Malta, we went round some of the ancient sites and this godess featured everywhere, it turned out she is the godess of fertility. I nearly bought one when we were there but I didn't in the end. Thought I would put a pic of her in my avatar in the hopes it helps.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:hugs: Ejay. 

Here's to hoping the fertility goddess brings you good news.


----------



## Ejay

Thanks Squirrel, silly I know but it made me smile


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ejay said:


> Thanks Squirrel, silly I know but it made me smile

It's not silly at all!!! Anything that gives us hope or makes us feel happy is good stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## soph77

mushmouth said:


> thank you so much for the birthday wish Parkgirl, luckyD and tanikit xxx
> 
> Af is being a wee bit mean and hurting like heck... But I'm hoping for birthday chocolates to make up for it! X

Mush, sorry I missed your birthday hun!!! Happy late birthday, sounds like you had a lovely day. Is the witch taking it easier on you yet? xoxox



Annamumof2 said:


> well girls i am not sure when she will show now just wish it can all be back to normal
> 
> oh and tomorrow it will be a year that i joined you wonderful ladies

Happy BnB anniversary Anna!

Speaking of anniversaries, dh and I have been together 6 years yesterday!



honeybee28 said:


> im baking mint choc chip cookies.

Can I have some please? Suddenly craving mint choc chip cookies....



MyTurnYet said:


> :hi: ladies!!!! A very quick check in for me, as I'm supposed to be working and couldn't resist a quick sign-on to BnB.
> 
> My sister had her baby on Monday, and my new little niece is SO beautiful!! Just love her so much, already. She was 8 lb 13 oz., 21 inches long and is healthy and very, very cute and cuddly. Was so great watching my niece and nephew meet their baby sister for the first time.
> 
> DH's father also had back surgery Monday, but the surgery was successful and he's doing well. Everyone is expected to come home from the hospital today.

Glad everything went well with your dad's surgery and your gorgeous new niece made a happy and peaceful entrance into the world! Newborns are just delicious! 



Moondance said:


> I haven't been online since my birthday and I've probably missed so much stuff on here... Sorry... I don't feel up to going back and reading over whatever I've missed...
> But since my birthday I've kept getting headaches... I think I need new glasses.
> 
> My horse comes home this week (I have to get in touch with one more agistment facility and see what they say before I make my final decision on where exactly he'll be), I'm very excited about that.
> Feeling very lonely at the moment. Turns out the person I chat to the most about everything, my friend Lisa, has been in turn, telling everyone else what I tell her in confidence. Things I mentioned to her about my brother got back to him and now he's calling me a bigmouth. Yet I've put up with her all week whinging about how her friend Mandy "backstabs" her, by telling Lisa's boyfriend stuff that Lisa has told Mandy... yet she's been doing the same damn thing to me!

Welcome back Moon, sorry you are having troubles with your friend :(
You should definitely get your eyes checked if you are getting headaches, new glasses might just do the trick.



bbdreams said:


> Hi girls! Just checking in. I hope everyone is doing well! Honeybee and Jaimie I have been taking a break this month. Last month was very difficult for me and I found that if I am on here too much then I tend to ss a lot more and then when I get a bfn it makes it that much harder. I have been trying to stay relaxed and not think about it much this month. I have no symptoms other than the usual pms symptoms minus the cramping.
> 
> Also, Honeybee I also HATE it when someone ask me when I am going to have a baby. I get asked at least once a week now because I have been married for six years this month and because there are like five hundred girls around me that are pregnant now. I just want to scream at them!!! I think asking someone that question is so rude and discourteous!!! Anyway enough of my venting. AF will be here soon for me, and I am calling the urologist Tuesday to schedule an infertility workup for DH. Hopefully that comes back good.
> 
> I love all you ladies and even when I am not on here for a while I am cheering you all on!

I am glad you are feeling a bit better hun, sometimes we all need a break. Do what you need to do - less stress is good! Good luck for tuesday!



Ejay said:


> Changed my avatar today. When OH and I first got together we went on holiday to Malta, we went round some of the ancient sites and this godess featured everywhere, it turned out she is the godess of fertility. I nearly bought one when we were there but I didn't in the end. Thought I would put a pic of her in my avatar in the hopes it helps.

I love the new avatar! I hope she brings you luck!


Check my siggy ladies - cd1 today :(
She got me.
Oh well, like I said I would be - I am fine. There really was no chance so I am ok with the witch coming. She has been a bit tough on me today but has finally eased off on the cramps.

I slacked off on taking maca so I have started taking that again and started the epo again today. I haven't caved in and started taking my hayfever tablets yet so vagina should be lovely and sperm friendly ;) (I am dying to get my bfp so I can have a tablet again! Every part of me itches like crazy, but even when I do get the green light to take them I am going to try to not become so dependent on them like I was before. This break has been good in that I have realised that I can cope without them)
I am going to keep using preseed, softcups and digi opks. 
That aught to do it!!!!

I am ordering my July bfp now!


----------



## LuckyD

Hey everyone xx

Sorry for no long replies but am going to bed realllll soooon - so tired!

Soph - so sorry love :hugs: I knew you were expecting it but still.....hope you are ok :hugs:

Ejay - love the fertility goddess image! Hope you are doing ok :hugs:

Jill - congrats on your new niece! So lovely xx

Hi bbdreams - lovely to see you here xx

So sorry to miss others...sending many hugs to you all...:hugs::hugs:

Promise I will do better replies next time!

Hope your weekends have gone well, it's Sunday night here and I don't feel like going to work tomorrow...

Have been in town all day tomorrow, been catching up with friends which has been nice. It's my OH's birthday tomorrow, so going to spoil him!

CD7 for me and nothing to report...just chillin'.


----------



## Tanikit

LuckyD hope you have a good day with your DH for his b-day.

Soph sorry AF showed - spoil yourself a bit now before moving on to the next cycle. 

Ejay like the new avatar - hope it will bring you lots of luck.

bbdreams glad you are feeling a bit better - sometimes we do need a break. Ttc is a tough job.

Moon welcome back - sorry to hear about the headaches. You must be excited to get your horse back. SOrry you have had trouble with your friend.

5dpo today and not feeling anything yet, but that is fine. I do have a bad cold though that I don't seem able to get rid of - in fact it has got worse the last 2 days (I've had it for 2 weeks) I have started antibiotics now, but it seems there is a lot of resistance to antibiotics at the moment - I spoke to a woman who has tried 3 different courses and can't get better. 

There is a tiny little dog at work at the moment that broke its leg in 4 or 5 different places last week, only it is a stray and the owner has not contacted us yet. To have it fixed properly would cost far too much money and would probably not work, so I would like to amputate its leg and keep it - it is such a sweet little thing. Taking my DH today to show him so hopefully he will let me take it. We won't be able to get out of this country til I have had another child and it is a bit older so getting another dog now would still be ok. The op is quite a big op and not one I have done before, but it should be fine.

My brother bought a vuvuzela when he went to a match the other day - I cannot play that thing and I have tried a number of times. My brother could get it to make a huge horrible noise. Apparently it is possible to play proper tunes on it - that would be much better than this awful bee effect.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Tanikit, good luck on getting OH to agree to the dog! I love dogs. Must be hard working with animals all day, I would want to take them all home!! :)

Soph, sorry to hear about AF! I was really hoping that you might have O'd later than expected....


Lucky -- Hope you have a fantastic day at work. I know it's hard to get motivated for another week, but I hope you're enjoying what you're doing and getting more comfortable with the new job.


I am baking ice cream cone cupcakes for a barbecue and I overfilled them. So they have overflowed all over the place!! :dohh: I'm hoping I can just trim the excess cake and ice them like usual. Otherwise, I don't know what I'll take to the party!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Annamumof2

woot a year ago yesterday i joined lol can't believe it, it will soon be a year ive been trying also


----------



## Nixilix

well hello girls! long time no speaky!!


----------



## parkgirl

soph77- Ugh, so sorry AF showed. Big hugs to you.

LuckyD-have fun celebrating your DH birthday!

SquirrelGirl- The cupcakes sound lovely either way. I hope they work out for you.

Anna-Happy BNB anniversary!

Hi to all the other ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. It's been storming here most of the weekend and I'm ready for the rain to stay away for a bit.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Nixilix said:


> well hello girls! long time no speaky!!

:wave: Hi, Nixilix!!! Hope you're doing well!


The cupcakes I made turned out great! Everyone raved about them, so hooray!! :) 

I'm getting quite tired of the rain myself. But it's nice when it cools off after the storm goes through!


----------



## mushmouth

Squirrel - icecream cone cupcakes? what on earth are they???


Soph - sorry the witch got you :( mines the heaviest its ever been (to be expected after the MC I believe) but no longer painful, and I did have a lovely Birthday!

tanikit - awww the poor little doggy! i hope you OH lets you keep it and the op goes well. I want to take the vuvuzelas and stuck them up someones behind! the big buzzy bee noise does my head in!!

hope you're all doing well girls!

I think TTC is off the cards for me for the foreseable future, darling hubby has decided it would ruin our lives/relationship. I hope you all get your BFPs this summer and I can live through you all! x


----------



## Ejay

Mush I am so sorry about you and your Hubby, maybe he is just frightened after your loss. Men don't seem to be able to show their true feelings very well especially when things like TTC feel so much out of their control. Hopefully you can talk things through with him and get to the bottom of what is realy on his mind. I am sure that he does not truly believe that having a baby will ruin your relationship.

big :hugs:


Hi Nixilix glad to see you, how's it going?

Tanikit - that little dog sounds cute, I hope he pulls through and you are able to keep him.

Soph - sorry AF got you, I am CD1 today so fingers crossed for both of us this cycle.

Lucky - hope your OH had a lovely birthday


----------



## mushmouth

Thank you Ejay - I've put more detail in my journal but I just feel quite deflated. I guess we'll have to wait and see, I don't want to push it more at the moment, I don't feel strong enough. :hugs:

I hope your fertility statue works for you! x


----------



## Tanikit

Nixlix welcome back - been wondering how you were doing, but couldn't find any posts anywhere.

SquirrelGirl glad the cupcakes went down well!

Mush sorry to hear that DH isn't up to ttc right now - I think sometimes we don't realise how things affect them - my DH is adamant I must have a C-section next time I get pregnant because of all the worry when I gave birth naturally last time - until I had the chance to really discuss how he had felt I didn't understand. Maybe give yourself a bit of time and talk to him and try to get him to explain how he feels (not the easiest thing to do) and hopefully you can ttc again soon.

Happy BnB anniversary Anna.

Well I took DH to see the dog and he said we could keep it! Yay! We will operate tomorrow - I looked at the leg this morning and amputation is actually the only option now, so I don't feel bad - it couldn't be fixed another way. It is such a friendly little thing. My DD wants to call it Fudgie - not a name I would choose normally, but when you have a little one they get to choose.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey ladies, just popped on before work, but I see there's a lot to respond to. Don't want to read and run, but Mush -- I do hope you and your hubby can talk it out. I agree with everything Ejay said. My hubby will barely talk about it. :(

Ice cream cone cupcakes... basically you fill an ice cream cone with cake batter, bake, then ice and put sprinkles on top. The only problem is having something to keep them upright in the oven and when storing/transporting. So I ordered these awesome carriers that have a holder in them for baking and transporting. :icecream:

And now I am really late for work! Gotta go, catch up on the rest this afternoon. :hugs:


----------



## mushmouth

Squirrel - oooh i love baking so may look into them! they sound funky! thanks for the idea!

Tanikit - good news on Fudgie! fingers crossed for the OP.

hmm as for hubby - I'm just going to leave him to it for now, I have my counsellor booked for tonight so will talk it over with her, not that she ever gives an opinion of course, just asks "and how does that make you feel" but often leads to answers! 

I've asked him before and the bit about the loss that affected him most was seeing me go through the physical and emotional pain, maybe he doesnt feel he can risk that again... 

thank you for all your support girls. it means a lot!
x


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

bbdreams said:


> Hi girls! Just checking in. I hope everyone is doing well! Honeybee and Jaimie I have been taking a break this month. Last month was very difficult for me and I found that if I am on here too much then I tend to ss a lot more and then when I get a bfn it makes it that much harder. I have been trying to stay relaxed and not think about it much this month. I have no symptoms other than the usual pms symptoms minus the cramping.
> 
> Also, Honeybee I also HATE it when someone ask me when I am going to have a baby. I get asked at least once a week now because I have been married for six years this month and because there are like five hundred girls around me that are pregnant now. I just want to scream at them!!! I think asking someone that question is so rude and discourteous!!! Anyway enough of my venting. AF will be here soon for me, and I am calling the urologist Tuesday to schedule an infertility workup for DH. Hopefully that comes back good.
> 
> I love all you ladies and even when I am not on here for a while I am cheering you all on!

I hope the break has / will be good for you bbdreams! I agree, it is rude to ask anyone when they plan on having a baby. It is right up there with "when will you get married?" and other inappropriate questions. Definitely hope that DH's workup comes back clear. Same here hon, even when you aren't on I'm cheering you on!



Ejay said:


> Changed my avatar today. When OH and I first got together we went on holiday to Malta, we went round some of the ancient sites and this godess featured everywhere, it turned out she is the godess of fertility. I nearly bought one when we were there but I didn't in the end. Thought I would put a pic of her in my avatar in the hopes it helps.

I was TOTALLY thinking about doing the same thing, putting an ancient fertility goddess carving up as my avatar. Great idea! I hope she brings us all her special blessing.



soph77 said:


> Speaking of anniversaries, dh and I have been together 6 years yesterday!
> 
> Check my siggy ladies - cd1 today :(
> She got me.
> Oh well, like I said I would be - I am fine. There really was no chance so I am ok with the witch coming. She has been a bit tough on me today but has finally eased off on the cramps.
> 
> I slacked off on taking maca so I have started taking that again and started the epo again today. I haven't caved in and started taking my hayfever tablets yet so vagina should be lovely and sperm friendly ;) (I am dying to get my bfp so I can have a tablet again! Every part of me itches like crazy, but even when I do get the green light to take them I am going to try to not become so dependent on them like I was before. This break has been good in that I have realised that I can cope without them)
> I am going to keep using preseed, softcups and digi opks.
> That aught to do it!!!!
> 
> I am ordering my July bfp now!

So sorry Soph :hugs: temping is awesome till your chart looks deceptively preggers! I hope AF has eased off. Is there a problem with taking allergy medicine while TTC? I didn't realize that...:dohh:

I'm right there with you - doing EPO, softcups and digi opk's this cycle and put in my order for a July BFP :thumbup:



LuckyD said:


> Hey everyone xx
> 
> Sorry for no long replies but am going to bed realllll soooon - so tired!
> 
> Promise I will do better replies next time!
> 
> CD7 for me and nothing to report...just chillin'.

No worries whatsoever LuckyD ~ my feeling is that when you have the time to respond to what interests you, great. If you don't, you don't! And that is perfectly ok ~ especially when you need to take a little break as we all do from time to time.



Nixilix said:


> well hello girls! long time no speaky!!

Howdy Nixilix! How are you doing? Thanks for checking in, it is great to see a post from you :hugs:



mushmouth said:


> hmm as for hubby - I'm just going to leave him to it for now, I have my counsellor booked for tonight so will talk it over with her, not that she ever gives an opinion of course, just asks "and how does that make you feel" but often leads to answers!
> 
> I've asked him before and the bit about the loss that affected him most was seeing me go through the physical and emotional pain, maybe he doesnt feel he can risk that again...
> 
> thank you for all your support girls. it means a lot!
> x

Aw Mush ~ I hope the counseling helps you feel better. I agree, counseling doesn't always give you clearer direction but at least you are getting heard and working your thoughts and feelings out. I can't imagine how hard this must be for you. I hope that you and your hubby can take the time you need to work this out together and build up the confidence to move on :hugs:

I had a face to face TTC chat with a friend here in Tucson on Saturday. I've only hung out with her a few times but she is a super sweet gal ~ we have loads in common and recently found out that we have long term TTC in common too! She has been trying for two years and is getting her third cycle of IUI today. She and her hubby have come back clear on all their diagnostic tests and just haven't gotten lucky yet for some reason :dohh: I really hope she joins the summer BFP explosion!

I picture the summer of BFPs as a block buster movie :happydance: I play the trailer in my mind over and over :haha:

Love yas,

Jaimie


----------



## Moondance

mushmouth said:


> I think TTC is off the cards for me for the foreseable future, darling hubby has decided it would ruin our lives/relationship. I hope you all get your BFPs this summer and I can live through you all! x

He really thinks having a baby would ruin your lives????? What a gorram selfish prig!!! Children might at times, make you wanna pull your hair out, but they're a wonderful blessing, they can enhance your lives to an awesome extent.
I mean, I don't have one, but have wanted a child for years, but all of my exes weren't interested in having kids, which is why break ups ended up happening because I wanted more out of the relationship, and to have children together.

I think for a guy to say "having kids would ruin our lives" is just pure selfishness. Especially when you WANT children.


----------



## Nixilix

im good girls thanks. have no idea where i am on this cycle which is not like me but i was away for the first 11 days!

Could be 6dpo or could not of o'd yet!! so confusing! I promise i will come on for a big long chat soon, really need to catch up with you girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

So much for getting caught up on everything today. :dohh: But I had a wonderful night hanging out with a bunch of ladies and bought some clothes. You know of Pampered Chef or Tupperware parties, right? Well, this was the same sort of thing, but with clothes! Weird sounding, yes, but I actually found a black dress, a straw colored jacket and some cargo pants. :) 

Now it's time for bed!

Big hugs to everybody, and hope things are going well. Nighty Night!!!!


----------



## LuckyD

Hey Ladies!

Soph - I meant to say happy anniversary to you and your OH! Congrats x hope you had a nice day!



SquirrelGirl said:


> Lucky -- Hope you have a fantastic day at work. I know it's hard to get motivated for another week, but I hope you're enjoying what you're doing and getting more comfortable with the new job.

Thanks Squirrel, I am getting more comfortable with it, still a lot to learn though. One of the main reasons I don't look forward to work is getting up early! I am not a morning person. But it's all going fine xx



Nixilix said:


> well hello girls! long time no speaky!!

Hey Nix! Nice to see you! Hope all is good in your world xx



parkgirl said:


> Hi to all the other ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. It's been storming here most of the weekend and I'm ready for the rain to stay away for a bit.

Me too! Loads of rain, and the mornings are getting frosty - I had to scrape ice off my windscreen the other day...brrrrr....



mushmouth said:


> Thank you Ejay - I've put more detail in my journal but I just feel quite deflated. I guess we'll have to wait and see, I don't want to push it more at the moment, I don't feel strong enough. :hugs:

So sorry you are having a rough time mush :hugs::hugs: I think you are wise in saying that you are going to wait until you are feeling stronger to bring up the discussion again. I am sure that when you feel up to it and when your DH has had some space that things will be different. I am going to go read your journal now xx big hugs :hugs:



Tanikit said:


> Well I took DH to see the dog and he said we could keep it! Yay! We will operate tomorrow - I looked at the leg this morning and amputation is actually the only option now, so I don't feel bad - it couldn't be fixed another way. It is such a friendly little thing. My DD wants to call it Fudgie - not a name I would choose normally, but when you have a little one they get to choose.

Aw, cute! Awesome that you are keeping the dog! I bet your daughter is super excited x



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> No worries whatsoever LuckyD ~ my feeling is that when you have the time to respond to what interests you, great. If you don't, you don't! And that is perfectly ok ~ especially when you need to take a little break as we all do from time to time.
> 
> I had a face to face TTC chat with a friend here in Tucson on Saturday. I've only hung out with her a few times but she is a super sweet gal ~ we have loads in common and recently found out that we have long term TTC in common too! She has been trying for two years and is getting her third cycle of IUI today. She and her hubby have come back clear on all their diagnostic tests and just haven't gotten lucky yet for some reason :dohh: I really hope she joins the summer BFP explosion!
> 
> I picture the summer of BFPs as a block buster movie :happydance: I play the trailer in my mind over and over :haha:

Aw, I am interested in everything you ladies have to say! I just had a busy and tiring couple of days...

So happy you have found a friend that can understand what you are going though - that is really great. Totally include her in the BFP explosion! Which, by the way, is going to be a WINTER explosion over here in NZ!


And winter it definitely is! There was snow on the hills again today...and our electricity bill has suddenly shot up as we have to have the heater on all evening.

Things are fine with me, work is busy but am getting my head around it all. It is a lot more responsibility and self-management than what the job description says, and I really should be getting paid a whole pile more than I am. However, it is a position that has only been funded for a year (which is normal in my line of work) and unfortunately there is not a lot of funding going into the youth sector. There are so many amazing people that do such incredible work with young people in our communities - and they are getting paid such crappy amounts. 

We put some tenders in for the army houses on Friday - will wait and see what happens. If we get one, we think we could actually do it up to be pretty nice - they are so well built, and under the carpet have lovely wooden floors and we could easily knock down internal walls and play around with them a bit. So that is fun.

I think I am 9dpo today, but haven't been paying too much attention. I do have sore boobs - but as those on the 30-something thread will know, I choose to ignore my boobs! They have given me false hope too many times...


Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi Every one dashing in to say hello and hugs to all :hugs:

Mush oooh hun may be a break is what you need, to heal a bit more you and DH you can may be try but not try ??? is your DH worried over the stress of TCC and may be a repeat it does effect them as much as us, but I guess men think they have to be strong for us. :hugs:

Nelix how the hell are you doing :flower:

Feel like I have missed lots!! been so busy and I guess out of the loop, it was nice not stressing this cycle and seeing AF did not bother me at all :thumbup: she was very kind as well over very quickly but no spotting yay! hope the MACA is doing its thing!

LuckyD sounds chilly like that you are not SS or stressing yet:hugs:

Jaimie sending sticky vibes to your friend :flower: 

Hope every one else is ok :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

Hey everyone!! I think lucky has said everything i was going to say lol!! ooooh fx you get the house. and fx your sore boobies mean something!

squirrel those cones sound amazing, how do you keep them upright in the oven? do the cones not go soggy at all?

Mush :hugs: you know im here if you need a chat. always thinking of you.x

ive had a high on my cbfm for 6 days now grrrr hurry up eggy!!

I have a job interview tomorrow!gulp. im so nervous about it coz it involves a lot of tests and i don't like them. never mind, i can only do my best huh.

me and hubs have been married 6 months today!! 

running late (again!) gotta gooooooooo xxx


----------



## Tanikit

LuckyD gald the work is going ok and hope they will get more funding so you can get paid more - sounds like you certainly deserve it. Like where you are, its freezing here now. It will be -5C tomorrow which for us is really unusual (it seldom gets below 0C) - I have no gloves or scarf or any winter stuff simply because we don't usually have winter like that. Hope you get your house - will be fun to get it looking great.

Mush sorry things are hard right now - taking a break when you want something so badly is always hard.

Jaimie glad you could chat to your friend - having someone going through the same thing always helps. Hope you both get your BFPs soon.

Honeybee happy half year anniversary! Good luck for your interview tomorrow - hope it goes realy well.

7dpo today and not noticing anything much. I amputated that little dogs leg today and it all went fine. I may bring the dog home tomorrow depending how everything goes this afternoon. At the moment it doesn't feel like my dog which is why it was easy to operate, later on I don't think I could have done that.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hi ladies! I'm having trouble keeping up, lately. Was feeling really sad this morning, so need to get back into TTHF mode. This is my first full month temping and had a big temp drop this moring, which I guess means that AF is coming later today/ tomorrow. :sad1: Every holiday I get in my head how great it'd be to announce to our families when we get together, so was just thinking how wonderful it'd be to announce the pg (that hasn't happened yet) on Father's Day this weekend. Looks like that is not happening! On the bright side, have an OB appointment tomorrow, so that makes me feel slightly better. Am going to ask if she can help me and/or recommend an RE. Think I'll go in there with a list of questions. 

Also, went to visit my sister and new niece again last night. She is so, so, so cute. Not sure if I mentioned, but holding a baby makes me want one even more!

Tanikit- that's such a cute/sad story about the doggy. I'm so happy you were able to save him, and hopefully will be able to take him home soon. Feel free to upload a pic if it's not too much trouble!

Soph - sorry to hear about stupid AF. I hate AF. :growlmad:

Honeybee - good luck on your intereview! Was that you that was talking about eating babies feet? That cracked me up...totally know what you mean! I feel the same way when I see little baby hands and even kittens...I just want to eat them up because they're so cute!

Lucky - how exciting about the house! Glad your job is going well, even though it sounds super busy! I think you said it's going to be full-time for a couple of months, and then go to part-time, right? Is that still looking like the plan? 

Squirrel - the new clothes sound fun! Hey, would you mind passing along your cupcake recipe? Only if it's not too much trouble. I have a 4th of July party coming up, and thought that'd be really fun to bring. Are they difficult to make? 

Jaimie - did you post about your trip, yet? Did I miss it? 

Mushmouth, bbdreams - lots of hugs. :hugs:

:hi: to anyone else I missed!


----------



## honeybee28

haha jill yup that was me. i totally want to eat kittens too, and puppies lol. mmmm yummy babies foot nom nom. lmao!! hope you're ok sweetie sorry you're sad. i dont know anything about temping so can't offer any help im afraid but i have heard it's not always so reliable.

thanks girls, im nervous about tomorrow, will let you know how it goes eeek. still it was a good excuse to buy a really smart new dress lol. in fact i bought two! as i have to go straight to the interview from work, so i got a new dress to wear yesterday so people dont ask questions when i wear a brand new dress on wednesday lol. that's how i justified it to hubby anyway, not sure he bought a word of it!!

imagine if i get a bfp and a job offer before the end of June, how amazing would that be!! (though id be more than happy with the bfp alone)

cooking fajitas for dh tonight, then we're gonna watch a movie and an early night ;-)

what's everyone else up to?


----------



## Tanikit

MyTurnYet - sorry your temp has dropped - while chances are AF will come when that happens, there is still hope til it makes an appearance. Hang in there.
Will try and post a picture of the puppy when I get it home and take some photos.

Good luck for tomorrow honeybee - always a good excuse to get new clothes :) 

Its a public holiday here tomorrow so we'll all be at home - I have to see someone in the afternoon, want to pick up the puppy in the morning and I need to take DD shopping to get something for her Dad (DH) for Father's Day. It is so cold here though that I just want to stay in bed - we will also watch a movie tonight though.

I have been quite irritable today so have decided to start taking high doses of calcium now - apparently it can help with bad PMS (which I always get) and it won't do any harm if I am pregnant. I've had quite a few weird symptoms today mostly since I last posted, but am trying to discount them else I'll just drive myself crazy.


----------



## honeybee28

ahhh that sounds a nice day tankit - why is it a public holiday there.

woah make way for gale force mood swings. i've totally trashed our half anniverary with my whinging and bitching - dh won't even sit in the same room as me now. well done me. i dont know whats wrong with me sometimes.


----------



## tryforbaby2

:dust:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

honeybee28 said:


> squirrel those cones sound amazing, how do you keep them upright in the oven? do the cones not go soggy at all?
> 
> I have a job interview tomorrow!gulp. im so nervous about it coz it involves a lot of tests and i don't like them. never mind, i can only do my best huh.

Good luck on the interview!!!!


Here's how you can make the ice cream cone cupcakes without a special carrier that I just bought.

Take a 9 by 13 inch pan and put as many ice cream cones (with a flat bottom obviously! no pointed sugar cones!) standing up in the pan. You want them tight enough that they keep each other upright. Fill 2/3rds full with cake batter, any flavor you wish! Bake just like you would cupcakes (so probably 350 degrees). Keep an eye on them while they bake. But they might take about 20 minutes. If you overfill them, they will spill over the sides. If you underfil them, then they don't look very good! :dohh: So it's kind of tricky to get it just right.

Once baked and cooled, frost and put sprinkles on just like you'd do with any cupcake.

The ice cream cones get soggy after a day or so, but if you eat them the same day you make them, they taste awesome. They aren't incredibly crispy, but they aren't soggy either. 


I ordered carriers from "Joy" ice cream cones... They aren't sold online, but if you buy some cones, on the side of the box is an order form. This carrier helps you keep the cones upright in the oven and also works great for transportation.

Without the carrier, transportation is nearly impossible. But what I had done once was use the empty ice cream cone boxes, turned them on their sides and cut holes the size of the bottom of the cones, then slid the finished cones into the holes. It helped keep them upright.

Attached are some pictures of some I made for a friend's kids' birthday party so you can see the progression. This was before I had the nifty carriers I love so much! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







birthdaycupcakes 001.jpg
File size: 114.4 KB
Views: 4









birthdaycupcakes 002.jpg
File size: 75.2 KB
Views: 3









birthdaycupcakes 003.jpg
File size: 115.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## parkgirl

Squirrel-:thumbup: Glad the cupcakes turned out well. I think I'm going to steal your idea and make some for Fathers Day.

Mushmouth--:hugs: I'm so sorry you have to take some time off of TTC. FX you will be back to it asap!

Tanikit--Woo Hoo. That's great. Fudgie is a cute name. Much better than it could have been. :)


LuckyD--Try to stay warm :coffee: FX for you. Tell those boobies to stop trying to trick you.


Jaimie- That's great you were able to talk to someone face to face going through the same thing. It's amazing how helpful that is.

honeybee- Good luck for your interview and happy 6 month anniversary !!

To all the ladies I left out- Hope you are all doing well. It's been a crazy week and I've missed so much.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

tryforbaby2 said:


> :dust:

Thanks for popping in and spreading your lucky baby dust! How are you doing???


----------



## MyTurnYet

Yay, thanks for posting the cupcake cone info, Squirrel!!! :happydance: I can't wait to try them out for the 4th of July party! Also, your kitchen counter looks very nice. Granite?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> Yay, thanks for posting the cupcake cone info, Squirrel!!! :happydance: I can't wait to try them out for the 4th of July party! Also, your kitchen counter looks very nice. Granite?

Nope, laminate that just has a granite design on it! :haha: With it being dark brown like that, it really hides the mess my OH makes!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, that looks so pretty! I actually want to do something similar in our kitchen...my sister and mom both have the same thing, in a similar dark color and it looks so nice. We have this boring beige laminate counter, blah.


----------



## honeybee28

ooooh thanks for the cupcake recipe!!

cd 19, another high this morning, 7 in a row now! What's the most any of you cbfm uses have had?


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> Feel like I have missed lots!! been so busy and I guess out of the loop, it was nice not stressing this cycle and seeing AF did not bother me at all :thumbup: she was very kind as well over very quickly but no spotting yay! hope the MACA is doing its thing!
> 
> LuckyD sounds chilly like that you are not SS or stressing yet:hugs:

Hey love, glad that you have had a nice relaxing cycle and that you had no spotting - that's awesome! How is the healthy eating going?

Yep, not stressing too much yet...pretty sure I have AF symptoms so not getting my hopes up.



honeybee28 said:


> Hey everyone!! I think lucky has said everything i was going to say lol!! ooooh fx you get the house. and fx your sore boobies mean something!
> 
> I have a job interview tomorrow!gulp. im so nervous about it coz it involves a lot of tests and i don't like them. never mind, i can only do my best huh.
> 
> me and hubs have been married 6 months today!!
> 
> running late (again!) gotta gooooooooo xxx

Thanks - we find out in a few weeks, so will let you know! 

Good luck for the job interview! Fingers crossed for you hun x and congrats on your six month anniversary!



Tanikit said:


> LuckyD gald the work is going ok and hope they will get more funding so you can get paid more - sounds like you certainly deserve it. Like where you are, its freezing here now. It will be -5C tomorrow which for us is really unusual (it seldom gets below 0C) - I have no gloves or scarf or any winter stuff simply because we don't usually have winter like that. Hope you get your house - will be fun to get it looking great.
> 
> 7dpo today and not noticing anything much. I amputated that little dogs leg today and it all went fine. I may bring the dog home tomorrow depending how everything goes this afternoon. At the moment it doesn't feel like my dog which is why it was easy to operate, later on I don't think I could have done that.

Thanks Tanikit. Just having a whinge really - it's the reality of working in this area. However, more funding would be nice! Need our govt to get it's act together a bit. Wow, -5 is freezing! Hope you are keeping warm.

Glad it all went well with the dog - I can imagine it would have been much harder to operate on a dog that feels more like a family pet. What type of dog is it?



MyTurnYet said:


> Hi ladies! I'm having trouble keeping up, lately. Was feeling really sad this morning, so need to get back into TTHF mode. This is my first full month temping and had a big temp drop this moring, which I guess means that AF is coming later today/ tomorrow. :sad1: Every holiday I get in my head how great it'd be to announce to our families when we get together, so was just thinking how wonderful it'd be to announce the pg (that hasn't happened yet) on Father's Day this weekend. Looks like that is not happening! On the bright side, have an OB appointment tomorrow, so that makes me feel slightly better. Am going to ask if she can help me and/or recommend an RE. Think I'll go in there with a list of questions.
> 
> Also, went to visit my sister and new niece again last night. She is so, so, so cute. Not sure if I mentioned, but holding a baby makes me want one even more!
> 
> Lucky - how exciting about the house! Glad your job is going well, even though it sounds super busy! I think you said it's going to be full-time for a couple of months, and then go to part-time, right? Is that still looking like the plan?

Hey sweets, so sorry that you have been feeling down :hugs::hugs: hope that the temp dip doesn't mean AF is on the way...xx I totally do the same thing about imagining 'if I was pg this month, when would I tell people?' - it can be a killer.

Yeah, the idea was to go down to three days a week in a few months time - I hope that can happen. There is going to be so much to do on the land, and I want time to spend doing that. We will be much poorer, but I would rather have less money and invest time into making our life together on our land.



tryforbaby2 said:


> :dust:

Thanks for the dust lovely! How are you? xx



parkgirl said:


> LuckyD--Try to stay warm :coffee: FX for you. Tell those boobies to stop trying to trick you.

Thanks xx I've tried to have a word to them but I don't think they listen to me.


Boobs are sore! But in a pre-AF kind of way. My LP has been from 11-13 days, and it's 10dpo today, so they are right on time. Am pretty sure this is AF on the way. Ah well.

I am the midst of world cup madness - NZ drew their game last night, which was not at all expected - this is only the third time we have EVER got to the world cup, and those other two times we lost all our games. So it's kind of a big deal here. I don't really follow sport, but it's impossible not to get a little bit caught up in it all at the moment.

I just booked tickets for me and two of my besties to go see Blondie and The Pretenders in December at a vineyard - yay! Long way away..but something fun to look forward to!

Hugs to all my lovely TTHFers :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ejay

MyTurnYet said:


> Hi ladies! I'm having trouble keeping up, lately. Was feeling really sad this morning, so need to get back into TTHF mode. This is my first full month temping and had a big temp drop this moring, which I guess means that AF is coming later today/ tomorrow. :sad1: Every holiday I get in my head how great it'd be to announce to our families when we get together, so was just thinking how wonderful it'd be to announce the pg (that hasn't happened yet) on Father's Day this weekend. Looks like that is not happening! On the bright side, have an OB appointment tomorrow, so that makes me feel slightly better. Am going to ask if she can help me and/or recommend an RE. Think I'll go in there with a list of questions.
> 
> Also, went to visit my sister and new niece again last night. She is so, so, so cute. Not sure if I mentioned, but holding a baby makes me want one even more!


MyTurn - sorry you are feeling down, I find it really hard in the last few days before AF is due. I have been temping for the first time this last cycle to, I did actually have a big temp drop it was the day AF arrived, sending you some :hugs:

Good luck with the OB appointment



tryforbaby2 said:


> :dust:

Thanks Tryfor, hoping it does the trick for all of us :flower:

Honey - good luck in the interview :hugs:

Squirrel - those cupcakes look yum, I have no will power when it comes to sweet things, the cook in our office canteen makes muffins which are sooo yummy.

Tanikit - glad the op went well for little Fudgie.

Mush - some chill out time sounds good, I am sure when the time is right you will be able to talk things through :hugs:

Lucky - good luck with the house, sounds a great plan. Glad work is going ok, I am sure it is a challenge that you will rise to :flower:

Hiya Parkgirl, Niamh Jaimie, Soph and everyone else

I was very healthy and walked to work this morning, I don't know why I haven't done it before to be honest. The walk was through a lovely flood meadow full of skylarks singing at the top of their voices, it was stunning. Helped blow the cobwebs away and clear my head a little. Will be doing it every day I can from now on.


----------



## mushmouth

oooh wow Squirrel I LOVE THEM! thank you for sharing!

thanks for all the support girls... I'm just seeing how it goes for now!

Good luck for today *Honeybee!!!* I love the excuse for getting 2 dresses....

Ejay - that walk sounds perfect!


----------



## Tanikit

Squirrel those cupcakes look great - maybe I'll try some for my DDs birthday - still a while til then though. Thanks for posting that.

Honeybee not sure what time zone you are in but hope your interview went/will go well.

Ejay that sounds nice - how far is it to walk? I started walking my DD to school and then to work in May and it definitely makes me feel better (even in this freezing weather) , but you seem to have a lovely neighbourhood to walk through - enjoy.

LuckyD its nice you have something more distant to look forward to - definitely helps. The World Cup madness is catching - I don't watch much of it, but do hear what is going on and since we are not a very patriotic bunch I know many SOuth AFricans supporting other teams which makes it more interesting and keeps people following it.

It is way too cold today - I cannot get warm. Brought Fudgie home today - he had a rough day yesterday after waking from the anaesthetic, but is walking around quite happily today. I'll have to take him in to work a few times to sort out the bandages and check a few things, but he is much happier here with us - still working on getting photos. At least his temperature is down and he's eating fine.


----------



## parkgirl

Honeybee, MyTurnYet, and Squirrel- Hugs and have a wonderful day!

LuckyD- :happydance: I don't follow the world cup, but I do know it's very popular. Hopefully NZ will stay in it as long as possible. 

Ejay- the walk sounds lovely. Is the weather nice there?

Mush- :hugs:

Tanikit- Great news Fudgie is doing well. I'd also like to see photos when you have them.


I'm working from home today, so I got to sleep in 'til 6:30. Usually up at 5:00. I feel very refreshed. The plan is to get a lot done today so I have the weekend work free.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Tanikit  Glad to hear that Fudgie is recovering nicely and adjusting to your home. I hate watching dogs recover from anesthesia - makes me wonder what they think happened to them?

Honeybee  I hope your interview went well. Congrats on your 6 month anniversary! Sorry to hear about the mood swings, that isn't any fun. I hope you get back on solid ground soon. Might have been getting nervous for your interview that made you out of sorts?

Squirrel  So did your clothes come from a naked lady party? I've been to a few of those - where gals get together and do a clothing swap. Maybe it was new clothes though?

LuckyD- funny how it is a winter BFP explosion for you! I really hope it works out well with the army house. I completely hear what you are saying about funding for youth mentoring programs and the like. So glad you are going to see Blondie and The Pretenders! That is going to be worth every penny. I just bought tickets to see the Pixies in September :happydance:

Ejay  so nice that you can walk to work :thumbup:

ParkGirl  I work from home too - how often do you get to do that? I work from home whenever my boss is traveling, which is fairly often.

I spent the last 24 hours in Santa Fe! I spoke at a conference there yesterday. That is one incredible town - Santa Fe means 'holy spirit' and it is well named. The whole place just exudes spirituality. There is this amazing cathedral and chapel in the middle of town. I'm a pretty crummy catholic - buddhism is much more appealing to me. But I sat in both the cathedral and the chapel and said a prayer to St. Gerard, the patron saint of mothers and women trying to conceive. I said it for all of us :kiss: Here are some pics:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0057.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Ok, so that last pic is a museum of history for the state of New Mexico. I could see the Loretto Chapel from my hotel room and there is a "miraculous" staircase inside that is the source of lots of mystery. Here is a wikipedia link if you are interested: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loretto_Chapel
 



Attached Files:







Photo0053.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## parkgirl

Jaimie- I work from home almost every Wednesday and am off Friday-Sunday. But the days I'm in the office are very long. I think it's a fair trade. 
The pictures from your trip are beautiful.


----------



## Tanikit

Trying to upload photos, hope it works.

This is my DD, Laurana with the puppy - she adores him and he is sleeping in her bed right now - he fell asleep before she did. He is doing so much better for all the attention.

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w1/Tanikit/16062010172.jpg

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w1/Tanikit/16062010170.jpg

Santa Fe looks great Jaimie - glad you had a good time and hope we will see a lot of BFPs :)

Honeybee, hope the mood swings ease up after the interview - I have been really irritable mainly with my DD the last few days and I am hoping it will ease up too else this will be quite a cycle if I am not pregnant.


----------



## parkgirl

What a cute pup, Tanikit!! Super cute kiddo as well.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw! Laurana and Fudgie are SO cute Tanikit! Thanks very much for posting pics. So Fudgie didn't have to work at learning how to walk on 3 legs, he just picked it right up? It amazes me how well dogs with missing legs are able to walk.


----------



## Tanikit

Thanks, yeah he was a little unstable this morning, but by this afternoon he could even manage the stairs outside by himself - they are pretty amazing. Laurana is dressed in 2 pairs of pyjamas since it is -6C tomorrow and we do not have any internal heating in our houses unlike many places overseas. This weather is crazy. If I am pregnant this month it will be the exact opposite of last time's pregnancy - the baby would be born in the heat of the summer. Right now I'd be happy with a BFP anytime and while its better to end in winter, I wouldn't care.


----------



## Annamumof2

well i'm here girls, been a busy week so far, i had to take skye to the hospital last night as she smacked her eye and hurt it badly but she is alright now, 3 hours to be seen was stupid, anyway with me i have alot of watery/clear discharge and i felt bega dizzy elier while i was out with my mate at the fair with the kids, and i felt sick also, anyway im due on in 10 days if i go by a 58 day cycle sooooo i dunno what to think :-( i just so tired right now so i think i will get going to bed now, sorry i havent replyed to you girls i will try to catch up soon just so tired and dont feel right

night night mwah


----------



## SquirrelGirl

So much to catch up on!

I'm excited that you all love the cupcakes and want to make them! They were very "trendy" in the 80s. My mom made them for my birthday parties a couple times. At some point, they popped into my mind again, and I did an internet search and found that other people who had them as kids are starting to make them again, so they are coming back into popularity! 

The clothes party was new clothes, though a clothing swap would be a fabulous idea! This consultant comes with a ton of clothes, shows them all to the group, then everyone can try on whatever they want. Then place an order.

Actually just got a call from the consultant, and the jacket I ordered was out of stock in my size. :( Oh well, I spent way too much money anyway. 

Tanikit-- Oh My Gosh, how ADORABLE is that doggie!!!!!!!!! That's so awesome that you were able to bring it home and now your daughter has a new best friend!!! Super Cute!!!!

Ejay, that walk to work sounds amazing!!!! Very TTHF!

Sorry to those I've missed, I was trying to do it without doing the multi-quotes. :haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hi ladies!! :howdy: Had some really bad AF (have I mentioned how much I hate AF?) cramps today and accidentally took Midol with caffeine in it before bed, and now can't sleep! Gave up coffee and my body is not used to having caffeine, I don't think. Feeling a little loopy. :loopy:

In other news, today was my OB appointment. I actually got AF while sitting on the table waiting for her to come in to see me, so when she walked in I was just sitting there tearing up. I think she felt bad for me. She is sending me to a Reproductive Endocrinologist at Yale, which is great, so I feel really positive about that. Her office will call to set up the appointment for me. She also reassured me that the fibroid they found on my ultrasound a year ago was really small. I finally found out it's an "intramural" fibroid...which makes it sound like it is going to gym class as opposed to burrowing in my uterus. :football: Apparently, it's not in a spot where it should affect anything, but she ordered a repeat ultrasound for next week, I think mostly to put my mind at ease with my crying and all, and some repeat blood tests for while I wait for my RE appointment. 

Squirrel, I know what you mean about the clothes...I ordered all those clothes online around Memorial Day, and more than half didn't fit! I even ordered a size up from my regular size, but I guess my regular size now is actually 2 sizes larger than what I think I am. :dohh: I was glad in a way because I spent so much money, so didn't feel too bad about taking them back. 

Anna, is Skye ok? I feel so gutted when kids get hurt. I hope that she is better now. 

Tanikit, those pictures you posted made me sooo happy! Your little girl is absolutely beautiful, and the puppy is so cute! I just love them. I feel like I need to quote Honeybee: "mmmm yummy babies foot [and puppies and little blonde curls] nom nom." :haha:

Jaimie, the Santa Fe stuff is super cool. What were you speaking on? Did you ever see Rent? That song totally popped up in my head reading your post...it seems like a magical type place. Kind of how I feel about Venice. Thank you for praying for all of us. I suspect it worked. :kiss:

Lucky, I thought of you TWICE today! First, someone on TV mentioned Burning Man (and I FINALLY googled it!), and then I saw a commercial featuring a lady who does roller derby! This all just reinforces my image of you as a super adventerous TTHFer. :flower:

Parkgirl, isn't working at home great? I just love that extra sleep in the morning, but find sometimes I don't manage to get dressed for the day until like 6 pm. :blush:

Ejay, thank you for the hugs and well wishes. Right back atcha. :hugs:

Ok, I think I'm ready to come off my caffeine high now and crash in bed. :sleep: Tomorrow night, will be going to a concert after work so will be checking back in on Friday morning. Night all!!


----------



## LuckyD

Tanikit said:


> LuckyD its nice you have something more distant to look forward to - definitely helps. The World Cup madness is catching - I don't watch much of it, but do hear what is going on and since we are not a very patriotic bunch I know many SOuth AFricans supporting other teams which makes it more interesting and keeps people following it.
> 
> It is way too cold today - I cannot get warm. Brought Fudgie home today - he had a rough day yesterday after waking from the anaesthetic, but is walking around quite happily today. I'll have to take him in to work a few times to sort out the bandages and check a few things, but he is much happier here with us - still working on getting photos. At least his temperature is down and he's eating fine.

Yeah, I can imagine it would be hard to ignore the world cup where you are at the moment! That is interesting about South Africans supporting other teams - why is that do you think?
Glad to hear that Fudgie is feeling better!




Jaimie2Eyes said:


> LuckyD- funny how it is a winter BFP explosion for you! I really hope it works out well with the army house. I completely hear what you are saying about funding for youth mentoring programs and the like. So glad you are going to see Blondie and The Pretenders! That is going to be worth every penny. I just bought tickets to see the Pixies in September :happydance:
> 
> I spent the last 24 hours in Santa Fe! I spoke at a conference there yesterday. That is one incredible town - Santa Fe means 'holy spirit' and it is well named. The whole place just exudes spirituality. There is this amazing cathedral and chapel in the middle of town. I'm a pretty crummy catholic - buddhism is much more appealing to me. But I sat in both the cathedral and the chapel and said a prayer to St. Gerard, the patron saint of mothers and women trying to conceive. I said it for all of us :kiss: Here are some pics:

Oh my god - I saw the Pixies a few years ago and it was one of the BEST concerts I have ever seen! Kim Deal is amazing. Is this the Doolittle tour or something new?

Santa Fe is cool - we spent a night there on our roadtrip last year. Had the best dinner ever there - with the strongest margaritas I have ever had. One woman that was dining in the same room as us got lost on the way back from the toilets after drinking only one of them...so funny.

You are so sweet about the prayer x hope St Gerard was listening



Tanikit said:


> This is my DD, Laurana with the puppy - she adores him and he is sleeping in her bed right now - he fell asleep before she did. He is doing so much better for all the attention.

Soooooo cute Tanikit! Your daughter is beautiful, and Fudgie is adorable! What a cute pair x



Annamumof2 said:


> well i'm here girls, been a busy week so far, i had to take skye to the hospital last night as she smacked her eye and hurt it badly but she is alright now, 3 hours to be seen was stupid, anyway with me i have alot of watery/clear discharge and i felt bega dizzy elier while i was out with my mate at the fair with the kids, and i felt sick also, anyway im due on in 10 days if i go by a 58 day cycle sooooo i dunno what to think :-( i just so tired right now so i think i will get going to bed now, sorry i havent replyed to you girls i will try to catch up soon just so tired and dont feel right
> 
> night night mwah

Oh no, hope Skye is ok Anna - that's horrible. Sorry to hear you are not feeling good - hope things improve soon x



MyTurnYet said:


> In other news, today was my OB appointment. I actually got AF while sitting on the table waiting for her to come in to see me, so when she walked in I was just sitting there tearing up. I think she felt bad for me. She is sending me to a Reproductive Endocrinologist at Yale, which is great, so I feel really positive about that. Her office will call to set up the appointment for me. She also reassured me that the fibroid they found on my ultrasound a year ago was really small. I finally found out it's an "intramural" fibroid...which makes it sound like it is going to gym class as opposed to burrowing in my uterus. :football: Apparently, it's not in a spot where it should affect anything, but she ordered a repeat ultrasound for next week, I think mostly to put my mind at ease with my crying and all, and some repeat blood tests for while I wait for my RE appointment.
> 
> Lucky, I thought of you TWICE today! First, someone on TV mentioned Burning Man (and I FINALLY googled it!), and then I saw a commercial featuring a lady who does roller derby! This all just reinforces my image of you as a super adventerous TTHFer. :flower:

Oh sweetie, I wanted to cry when I thought of you getting AF at your OB appointment - you poor love. It's great to hear that some action is being taken and that you are going to get a RE appointment. Really hope it goes well for you xx

That is nice you thought of me twice! How crazy is Burning Man! It's seriously amazing and out there. 
There was just a big huge roller derby tournament in Australia, that my old league organised - it was a big deal and it made me miss derby so much! Don't know about adventurous...but I do love derby :flower:


Just sitting here waiting for AF - I know that she is on the way, just want her to hurry up and arrive!


----------



## honeybee28

Tankit oh my, your pup and dd are so cute!! nom nom nom lol.

jaimie - totally was me being nervous about the interview that turned me into cranky bitch, i feel fine today. well im slightly cranky coz dh wants us to go out and get drunk and watch the football tomorrow night, and i want us to stay in and chill out. he's not great at compromising sometimes, so will probably just say that he'll go out without me! grrrr men and sport. thank you for saying a prayer for us all! really hope it works.

thanks for everyones good luck wishes - the interview part went well, but the technical exam was really tough, i reckon i knew about 50% of the answers which im not sure will be enough but we'll see.

got my peak today yesssssssss!!! 

have a great day/eve everyone!!


----------



## Tanikit

MyTurn, sorry to hear about AF arriving - that must have been awful. Hope your next appointment will go well and that you will get some answers.

LuckyD many South AFricans come from other countries and have been living here a long time (10-30 years or more many of them) but the country you are born in seems to have a very strong pull. I'm 4th generation South African and yet my relatives come from England and Canada so I have some inclination to support England too - besides which South Africa doesn't have a great soccer team, so we need someone to support in the next round :)

Anna really hope Skye is better soon - its horrible you had to wait so long!

Lucky hugs - will always hope that AF doesn't arrive, but if you know she is coming then try do something really special for yourself.

Honeybee glad teh interview went well and hopefully you will get a great exam result too. Good luck for this cycle.

9dpo today and I have an extremely heightened sense of smell especially since my nose still seems blocked from that cold - everything tastes vile and the only nice thing I have smelt today was the cut grass (don't even know who's house that was coming from - not ours) The rest of it was disgusting - dirty teeth of a dog at work, rubbish in the rubbish bins on the side of the road, cleaning Laurana's potty (eww), the smell the dogs left in the bathroom last night (I locked them in there - there is no poo but it still stinks), the smell of winter (we have had frost for two days now and then is a cold dry smell - never noticed it before so can't describe). I think I need to go looking for nice smells - any suggestions - even our heater smells of burning and I never noticed that last night (nothing is burning)


----------



## honeybee28

Jill i forgot to say im so sorry about af showing up and also the way she showed up! what an evil bitch!!

tanikit have you done an hpt!? if you want a nice smell maybe you could bake some cookies or something!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Annamumof2 said:


> i had to take skye to the hospital last night as she smacked her eye and hurt it badly but she is alright now, 3 hours to be seen was stupid,
> 
> i just so tired right now so i think i will get going to bed now, sorry i havent replyed to you girls i will try to catch up soon just so tired and dont feel right
> 
> night night mwah

Hope you and Skye feel better soon Anna! Sounds like a tough day you had :hugs:



MyTurnYet said:


> Hi ladies!! :howdy: Had some really bad AF (have I mentioned how much I hate AF?) cramps today and accidentally took Midol with caffeine in it before bed, and now can't sleep! Gave up coffee and my body is not used to having caffeine, I don't think. Feeling a little loopy. :loopy:
> 
> In other news, today was my OB appointment. I actually got AF while sitting on the table waiting for her to come in to see me, so when she walked in I was just sitting there tearing up.
> 
> I finally found out it's an "intramural" fibroid...which makes it sound like it is going to gym class as opposed to burrowing in my uterus. :football:

Hope you were able to get some sleep eventually - I've never seen the midol with caffeine in it - does all midol have that or do you have to buy it special?

You made me cry and laugh at your post - I've totally cried at the gynecologists' office before. I was bummin' about all the babies and bumps in the waiting room and posters in the examination room. That was before DH and I even started trying! I think he agreed to start trying a couple of months after that because of how bummed I was at that appointment. I can't imagine what it must have been like to have AF show there :hugs: I'm so sorry hon. I hope the next few days are ok for you :hugs:

The intramural fibroid is hilarious! I hope it gets a good workout and disappears :hugs:



honeybee28 said:


> Tankit oh my, your pup and dd are so cute!! nom nom nom lol.
> 
> jaimie - totally was me being nervous about the interview that turned me into cranky bitch, i feel fine today. well im slightly cranky coz dh wants us to go out and get drunk and watch the football tomorrow night, and i want us to stay in and chill out. he's not great at compromising sometimes, so will probably just say that he'll go out without me! grrrr men and sport. thank you for saying a prayer for us all! really hope it works.
> 
> thanks for everyones good luck wishes - the interview part went well, but the technical exam was really tough, i reckon i knew about 50% of the answers which im not sure will be enough but we'll see.
> 
> got my peak today yesssssssss!!!
> 
> have a great day/eve everyone!!

Yeah for your peak honeybee! I hope you get some great news about that interview. I'm not sure I could handle an exam and an interview in the same day - I would be hella cranky. Hope your DH behaves himself!



Tanikit said:


> 9dpo today and I have an extremely heightened sense of smell especially since my nose still seems blocked from that cold - everything tastes vile and the only nice thing I have smelt today was the cut grass (don't even know who's house that was coming from - not ours) The rest of it was disgusting - dirty teeth of a dog at work, rubbish in the rubbish bins on the side of the road, cleaning Laurana's potty (eww), the smell the dogs left in the bathroom last night (I locked them in there - there is no poo but it still stinks), the smell of winter (we have had frost for two days now and then is a cold dry smell - never noticed it before so can't describe). I think I need to go looking for nice smells - any suggestions - even our heater smells of burning and I never noticed that last night (nothing is burning)

Hmmm - your heightened sense of smell sounds like a juicy symptom to me!

I'm going to get a digi opk today and start using it next week :happydance: I've never tried a digi before.

LuckyD - I'm glad you've gotten to see the Pixies since the reunion. I am really looking forward to it - I never got a chance to see them before they broke up and I didn't catch their first reunion tour. It is another Doolittle tour. I'm a huge Kim fan - I really dig the Breeders too. Ha! Get it, breeders? Maybe I should listen to more of them...


----------



## Tanikit

Honeybee I might get tempted to do an HPT soon if symptoms continue, but 9dpo is still too early. After I wrote that I went shopping and noticed the smell of raw red meat again - the only time it ever bothered me before was when I was pregnant with DD. Maybe I'll test on Father's Day after all. I'm just tired of hopeful 2ww symptoms that end in BFNs so not too keen to test. Will try a hot bath with bubbles or aroma oils tonight - can't do cookies since I am supposed to be watching the sugar levels and the smell might be too tempting (but sure it would smell nice)

Lucky what is Midol?

Jaimie hope the digi opks do their job nicely - always fun to try new toys :)


----------



## parkgirl

MyTurnYet-- Ugh, that sucks to start while at your appointment. I'm glad you are going to see a specialist, FX that really helps.

LuckyD- Hope the af wait isn't too bad. 

Tanikit-Oh, the smells sound promising. FX for you and tons of :dust:

honeybee- Woo Hoo for your peak!!

Jaimie- I love the Digi OPKs. Take the guess work out.


I'm 9 DPO today and have felt nauseous all day. Not horribly, but very noticeable. It would go away when I had hot tea and crackers, but nothing else seemed to help. I really hope I'm not getting sick. Two of the guys I work with went home sick today. The weather is finally going to be nice for a day or two, so DH and I want to go bike riding tomorrow morning. We also have plans to visit his dad on Saturday for a Fathers Day BBQ.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Tanikit - midol is a brand of pain reliever here in the U.S. it is particularly good for cramps and other pms nastiness.

Got my digi opks today. I got a pack of Clear Blue 20 test strips with the digital reader. Is that different than the CBFM?

Hope you have a nice bike ride and BBQ ParkGirl!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Tanikit said:


> Honeybee I might get tempted to do an HPT soon if symptoms continue, but 9dpo is still too early. After I wrote that I went shopping and noticed the smell of raw red meat again - the only time it ever bothered me before was when I was pregnant with DD. Maybe I'll test on Father's Day after all. I'm just tired of hopeful 2ww symptoms that end in BFNs so not too keen to test. Will try a hot bath with bubbles or aroma oils tonight - can't do cookies since I am supposed to be watching the sugar levels and the smell might be too tempting (but sure it would smell nice)
> 
> Lucky what is Midol?
> 
> Jaimie hope the digi opks do their job nicely - always fun to try new toys :)


Just don't take a bath that's too hot!!! I thought it was bad to raise your body temperature too much when TTC or PG. 



Hi everyone! 

MyTurn... how awful to get AF while at the OBGYN's office! Very happy to hear that your doctor is referring you and getting some tests done. :hugs:


----------



## Ejay

Hi all

well the weather has been nice here recently, I have been riding my young horse in the evenings the past few days, although last night was one of those moments with young horses: what did you want me to do Mum? I am a bit confused, I don't think I want to do it at all, I can't remember how to do that. I know I have done it 100 times before perfectly, but tonight I can't do it (well if horses could talk I think that is what she would have been saying last night)

The walk home the other night was just as good, I saw two skylarks having a bit of a tiiff, chasing each other around. The walk is about 4 miles, so very do able.

Tanikit - Fudgie looks so cute, and very contented, I am glad he is doing well. Your daughter has lovely hair, I am blonde but have straight hair and always wanted curls.

Jaimie - The pics lok great, thanks for saying a prayer for us hopefully it does the trick. Maybe you could put St Gerard as your avatar?

Myturn - so sorry about AF getting you at such a bad time, although the plus side is that it sounds like things are moving in the right direction for you and hopefully you will be able to get some answers. :hugs:

Honey - Hope the BDing goes well, FX for you this cycle.

Lucky - sending you some real big :hugs:, The wait for AF is such a bummer, I realy hope she stays away for you but if not sending you some more :hugs:

Tanikit - those symptoms sound very promising!

Hiya Squirrel, where is that wavy hand smilie when you are loking for it!!!


----------



## LuckyD

honeybee28 said:


> got my peak today yesssssssss!!!
> 
> have a great day/eve everyone!!

Congrats on your peak honeybee!!! Hope you got some good BD action xx



Tanikit said:


> LuckyD many South AFricans come from other countries and have been living here a long time (10-30 years or more many of them) but the country you are born in seems to have a very strong pull. I'm 4th generation South African and yet my relatives come from England and Canada so I have some inclination to support England too - besides which South Africa doesn't have a great soccer team, so we need someone to support in the next round :)
> 
> 9dpo today and I have an extremely heightened sense of smell especially since my nose still seems blocked from that cold - everything tastes vile and the only nice thing I have smelt today was the cut grass (don't even know who's house that was coming from - not ours) The rest of it was disgusting - dirty teeth of a dog at work, rubbish in the rubbish bins on the side of the road, cleaning Laurana's potty (eww), the smell the dogs left in the bathroom last night (I locked them in there - there is no poo but it still stinks), the smell of winter (we have had frost for two days now and then is a cold dry smell - never noticed it before so can't describe). I think I need to go looking for nice smells - any suggestions - even our heater smells of burning and I never noticed that last night (nothing is burning)

That is interesting about South Africa Tanikit. Yep, we have a rubbish soccer team too...but NZ always feels like the little underdog anyway, we are used to it! That is really exciting about your sense of smell - sounds very hopeful! Fingers crossed for you!!!



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> LuckyD - I'm glad you've gotten to see the Pixies since the reunion. I am really looking forward to it - I never got a chance to see them before they broke up and I didn't catch their first reunion tour. It is another Doolittle tour. I'm a huge Kim fan - I really dig the Breeders too. Ha! Get it, breeders? Maybe I should listen to more of them...

Oh, you are gonna love it! Sooooo good, I saw them about three years ago and I felt like a teenager at my first concert....me and my friend managed to be standing in the second row, and the crowd knew every word to every song...it was gold. I would go see them again in a shot. Plus, my friend just saw them on the Doolittle tour and apparently they came back for an encore and played a whole heap of other songs too. I'm excited for you!



parkgirl said:


> I'm 9 DPO today and have felt nauseous all day. Not horribly, but very noticeable. It would go away when I had hot tea and crackers, but nothing else seemed to help. I really hope I'm not getting sick. Two of the guys I work with went home sick today. The weather is finally going to be nice for a day or two, so DH and I want to go bike riding tomorrow morning. We also have plans to visit his dad on Saturday for a Fathers Day BBQ.

Hmmmm, nausea? Could this be a good thing? Hope you're not getting sick too x enjoy your bike ride and BBQ - sounds like a lovely weekend.



Ejay said:


> Hi all
> 
> well the weather has been nice here recently, I have been riding my young horse in the evenings the past few days, although last night was one of those moments with young horses: what did you want me to do Mum? I am a bit confused, I don't think I want to do it at all, I can't remember how to do that. I know I have done it 100 times before perfectly, but tonight I can't do it (well if horses could talk I think that is what she would have been saying last night)

This is so cute Ejay, I love it! Glad the weather has been good and you are having some good riding on your horse. What is the young horse called?


Woooo! Weekend is here! Not sure what we are up to tomorrow (well, apart from some definite house cleaning...) but I am happy about having no plans! Then sunday might go to the movies with my girls....

Nothing real exciting going on at the moment...waiting for AF....boring.

My OH is fixing a bike in the living room as I write this...


----------



## Tanikit

Squirrel, it is bad to raise your body temp, but I think they mean using a sauna or steam bath which raises your temperature into a fever tenperature which is definitely too high. I have tried taking my temperature before and after a hot bath and it doesn't change all that much.

Ejay it sounds so nice to go riding in the evenings - its been years since I rode and I miss it. What is your horse called and what was he supposed to be doing?

Hope everyone has a good weekend. My sister in law has lent me her car for the weekend and hopefully a bit beyond so I ran around all morning doing chores and am now thoroughly exhausted. Its so nice to have teh freedom to do what I need/want to do. My DH and I are supposed to be talking tonight about what we will do about the car issue - we had wanted to get a second car anyway when they hijacked us and I still want us to have 2 cars, but we are worried about what we can afford.

I have a 4 day weekend now - we had to change work times because of the soccer, so hopefully it will be a nice rest - would love it if it ended with a BFP, but only time will tell - I hate the waiting.


----------



## Annamumof2

MyTurnYet said:


> Hi ladies!! :howdy: Had some really bad AF (have I mentioned how much I hate AF?) cramps today and accidentally took Midol with caffeine in it before bed, and now can't sleep! Gave up coffee and my body is not used to having caffeine, I don't think. Feeling a little loopy. :loopy:
> 
> In other news, today was my OB appointment. I actually got AF while sitting on the table waiting for her to come in to see me, so when she walked in I was just sitting there tearing up. I think she felt bad for me. She is sending me to a Reproductive Endocrinologist at Yale, which is great, so I feel really positive about that. Her office will call to set up the appointment for me. She also reassured me that the fibroid they found on my ultrasound a year ago was really small. I finally found out it's an "intramural" fibroid...which makes it sound like it is going to gym class as opposed to burrowing in my uterus. :football: Apparently, it's not in a spot where it should affect anything, but she ordered a repeat ultrasound for next week, I think mostly to put my mind at ease with my crying and all, and some repeat blood tests for while I wait for my RE appointment.
> 
> Squirrel, I know what you mean about the clothes...I ordered all those clothes online around Memorial Day, and more than half didn't fit! I even ordered a size up from my regular size, but I guess my regular size now is actually 2 sizes larger than what I think I am. :dohh: I was glad in a way because I spent so much money, so didn't feel too bad about taking them back.
> 
> Anna, is Skye ok? I feel so gutted when kids get hurt. I hope that she is better now.
> 
> Tanikit, those pictures you posted made me sooo happy! Your little girl is absolutely beautiful, and the puppy is so cute! I just love them. I feel like I need to quote Honeybee: "mmmm yummy babies foot [and puppies and little blonde curls] nom nom." :haha:
> 
> Jaimie, the Santa Fe stuff is super cool. What were you speaking on? Did you ever see Rent? That song totally popped up in my head reading your post...it seems like a magical type place. Kind of how I feel about Venice. Thank you for praying for all of us. I suspect it worked. :kiss:
> 
> Lucky, I thought of you TWICE today! First, someone on TV mentioned Burning Man (and I FINALLY googled it!), and then I saw a commercial featuring a lady who does roller derby! This all just reinforces my image of you as a super adventerous TTHFer. :flower:
> 
> Parkgirl, isn't working at home great? I just love that extra sleep in the morning, but find sometimes I don't manage to get dressed for the day until like 6 pm. :blush:
> 
> Ejay, thank you for the hugs and well wishes. Right back atcha. :hugs:
> 
> Ok, I think I'm ready to come off my caffeine high now and crash in bed. :sleep: Tomorrow night, will be going to a concert after work so will be checking back in on Friday morning. Night all!!

she was okay till today when i saw some spots on her, now she has the chicken pox :-(



LuckyD said:


> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> LuckyD its nice you have something more distant to look forward to - definitely helps. The World Cup madness is catching - I don't watch much of it, but do hear what is going on and since we are not a very patriotic bunch I know many SOuth AFricans supporting other teams which makes it more interesting and keeps people following it.
> 
> It is way too cold today - I cannot get warm. Brought Fudgie home today - he had a rough day yesterday after waking from the anaesthetic, but is walking around quite happily today. I'll have to take him in to work a few times to sort out the bandages and check a few things, but he is much happier here with us - still working on getting photos. At least his temperature is down and he's eating fine.
> 
> Yeah, I can imagine it would be hard to ignore the world cup where you are at the moment! That is interesting about South Africans supporting other teams - why is that do you think?
> Glad to hear that Fudgie is feeling better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> LuckyD- funny how it is a winter BFP explosion for you! I really hope it works out well with the army house. I completely hear what you are saying about funding for youth mentoring programs and the like. So glad you are going to see Blondie and The Pretenders! That is going to be worth every penny. I just bought tickets to see the Pixies in September :happydance:
> 
> I spent the last 24 hours in Santa Fe! I spoke at a conference there yesterday. That is one incredible town - Santa Fe means 'holy spirit' and it is well named. The whole place just exudes spirituality. There is this amazing cathedral and chapel in the middle of town. I'm a pretty crummy catholic - buddhism is much more appealing to me. But I sat in both the cathedral and the chapel and said a prayer to St. Gerard, the patron saint of mothers and women trying to conceive. I said it for all of us :kiss: Here are some pics:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god - I saw the Pixies a few years ago and it was one of the BEST concerts I have ever seen! Kim Deal is amazing. Is this the Doolittle tour or something new?
> 
> Santa Fe is cool - we spent a night there on our roadtrip last year. Had the best dinner ever there - with the strongest margaritas I have ever had. One woman that was dining in the same room as us got lost on the way back from the toilets after drinking only one of them...so funny.
> 
> You are so sweet about the prayer x hope St Gerard was listening
> 
> 
> 
> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> This is my DD, Laurana with the puppy - she adores him and he is sleeping in her bed right now - he fell asleep before she did. He is doing so much better for all the attention.Click to expand...
> 
> Soooooo cute Tanikit! Your daughter is beautiful, and Fudgie is adorable! What a cute pair x
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> well i'm here girls, been a busy week so far, i had to take skye to the hospital last night as she smacked her eye and hurt it badly but she is alright now, 3 hours to be seen was stupid, anyway with me i have alot of watery/clear discharge and i felt bega dizzy elier while i was out with my mate at the fair with the kids, and i felt sick also, anyway im due on in 10 days if i go by a 58 day cycle sooooo i dunno what to think :-( i just so tired right now so i think i will get going to bed now, sorry i havent replyed to you girls i will try to catch up soon just so tired and dont feel right
> 
> night night mwahClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no, hope Skye is ok Anna - that's horrible. Sorry to hear you are not feeling good - hope things improve soon x
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> In other news, today was my OB appointment. I actually got AF while sitting on the table waiting for her to come in to see me, so when she walked in I was just sitting there tearing up. I think she felt bad for me. She is sending me to a Reproductive Endocrinologist at Yale, which is great, so I feel really positive about that. Her office will call to set up the appointment for me. She also reassured me that the fibroid they found on my ultrasound a year ago was really small. I finally found out it's an "intramural" fibroid...which makes it sound like it is going to gym class as opposed to burrowing in my uterus. :football: Apparently, it's not in a spot where it should affect anything, but she ordered a repeat ultrasound for next week, I think mostly to put my mind at ease with my crying and all, and some repeat blood tests for while I wait for my RE appointment.
> 
> Lucky, I thought of you TWICE today! First, someone on TV mentioned Burning Man (and I FINALLY googled it!), and then I saw a commercial featuring a lady who does roller derby! This all just reinforces my image of you as a super adventerous TTHFer. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sweetie, I wanted to cry when I thought of you getting AF at your OB appointment - you poor love. It's great to hear that some action is being taken and that you are going to get a RE appointment. Really hope it goes well for you xx
> 
> That is nice you thought of me twice! How crazy is Burning Man! It's seriously amazing and out there.
> There was just a big huge roller derby tournament in Australia, that my old league organised - it was a big deal and it made me miss derby so much! Don't know about adventurous...but I do love derby :flower:
> 
> 
> Just sitting here waiting for AF - I know that she is on the way, just want her to hurry up and arrive!Click to expand...

i'm alright just i was surpriced to feel dizzy and that



Tanikit said:


> MyTurn, sorry to hear about AF arriving - that must have been awful. Hope your next appointment will go well and that you will get some answers.
> 
> LuckyD many South AFricans come from other countries and have been living here a long time (10-30 years or more many of them) but the country you are born in seems to have a very strong pull. I'm 4th generation South African and yet my relatives come from England and Canada so I have some inclination to support England too - besides which South Africa doesn't have a great soccer team, so we need someone to support in the next round :)
> 
> Anna really hope Skye is better soon - its horrible you had to wait so long!
> 
> Lucky hugs - will always hope that AF doesn't arrive, but if you know she is coming then try do something really special for yourself.
> 
> Honeybee glad teh interview went well and hopefully you will get a great exam result too. Good luck for this cycle.
> 
> 9dpo today and I have an extremely heightened sense of smell especially since my nose still seems blocked from that cold - everything tastes vile and the only nice thing I have smelt today was the cut grass (don't even know who's house that was coming from - not ours) The rest of it was disgusting - dirty teeth of a dog at work, rubbish in the rubbish bins on the side of the road, cleaning Laurana's potty (eww), the smell the dogs left in the bathroom last night (I locked them in there - there is no poo but it still stinks), the smell of winter (we have had frost for two days now and then is a cold dry smell - never noticed it before so can't describe). I think I need to go looking for nice smells - any suggestions - even our heater smells of burning and I never noticed that last night (nothing is burning)

she is alright thank you for caring



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> i had to take skye to the hospital last night as she smacked her eye and hurt it badly but she is alright now, 3 hours to be seen was stupid,
> 
> i just so tired right now so i think i will get going to bed now, sorry i havent replyed to you girls i will try to catch up soon just so tired and dont feel right
> 
> night night mwah
> 
> Hope you and Skye feel better soon Anna! Sounds like a tough day you had :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! :howdy: Had some really bad AF (have I mentioned how much I hate AF?) cramps today and accidentally took Midol with caffeine in it before bed, and now can't sleep! Gave up coffee and my body is not used to having caffeine, I don't think. Feeling a little loopy. :loopy:
> 
> In other news, today was my OB appointment. I actually got AF while sitting on the table waiting for her to come in to see me, so when she walked in I was just sitting there tearing up.
> 
> I finally found out it's an "intramural" fibroid...which makes it sound like it is going to gym class as opposed to burrowing in my uterus. :football:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you were able to get some sleep eventually - I've never seen the midol with caffeine in it - does all midol have that or do you have to buy it special?
> 
> You made me cry and laugh at your post - I've totally cried at the gynecologists' office before. I was bummin' about all the babies and bumps in the waiting room and posters in the examination room. That was before DH and I even started trying! I think he agreed to start trying a couple of months after that because of how bummed I was at that appointment. I can't imagine what it must have been like to have AF show there :hugs: I'm so sorry hon. I hope the next few days are ok for you :hugs:
> 
> The intramural fibroid is hilarious! I hope it gets a good workout and disappears :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> Tankit oh my, your pup and dd are so cute!! nom nom nom lol.
> 
> jaimie - totally was me being nervous about the interview that turned me into cranky bitch, i feel fine today. well im slightly cranky coz dh wants us to go out and get drunk and watch the football tomorrow night, and i want us to stay in and chill out. he's not great at compromising sometimes, so will probably just say that he'll go out without me! grrrr men and sport. thank you for saying a prayer for us all! really hope it works.
> 
> thanks for everyones good luck wishes - the interview part went well, but the technical exam was really tough, i reckon i knew about 50% of the answers which im not sure will be enough but we'll see.
> 
> got my peak today yesssssssss!!!
> 
> have a great day/eve everyone!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah for your peak honeybee! I hope you get some great news about that interview. I'm not sure I could handle an exam and an interview in the same day - I would be hella cranky. Hope your DH behaves himself!
> 
> 
> 
> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> 9dpo today and I have an extremely heightened sense of smell especially since my nose still seems blocked from that cold - everything tastes vile and the only nice thing I have smelt today was the cut grass (don't even know who's house that was coming from - not ours) The rest of it was disgusting - dirty teeth of a dog at work, rubbish in the rubbish bins on the side of the road, cleaning Laurana's potty (eww), the smell the dogs left in the bathroom last night (I locked them in there - there is no poo but it still stinks), the smell of winter (we have had frost for two days now and then is a cold dry smell - never noticed it before so can't describe). I think I need to go looking for nice smells - any suggestions - even our heater smells of burning and I never noticed that last night (nothing is burning)Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm - your heightened sense of smell sounds like a juicy symptom to me!
> 
> I'm going to get a digi opk today and start using it next week :happydance: I've never tried a digi before.
> 
> LuckyD - I'm glad you've gotten to see the Pixies since the reunion. I am really looking forward to it - I never got a chance to see them before they broke up and I didn't catch their first reunion tour. It is another Doolittle tour. I'm a huge Kim fan - I really dig the Breeders too. Ha! Get it, breeders? Maybe I should listen to more of them...Click to expand...

shes good thanks, just up at my mums today, and last night me and andy had sex and he checked my cervix and said i am ovulating because it was open


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hmm Lucky, seems like you've been waiting quite a while for AF! Are you late yet or is this the normal amount of time between your pre-AF symptom and actual AF?

Ejay - that is an interesting idea about using St. Gerard for my pic - but he doesn't make me smile the way Annie Oakley does. Glad you are enjoying the walk to and from work. 

Anna - so sorry to hear that Skye has the chicken pox now too!

Tanikit - I hope you find a good car soon, or maybe two : ) Is your insurance working out?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Tanikit said:


> Squirrel, it is bad to raise your body temp, but I think they mean using a sauna or steam bath which raises your temperature into a fever tenperature which is definitely too high. I have tried taking my temperature before and after a hot bath and it doesn't change all that much.

Good to know! Sounds like you're being careful about it by having temped to test it out!

At my old house, I had a hot tub. I loved it. But I guess it's good we moved and had to leave it behind, because I'd miss being able to use it if it was just sitting there on my deck. :)


----------



## honeybee28

hey everyone

jaimie it sounds like you have the standard cb digis, do the give you a smiley face when you ov? if so that's them. the cbfm is a bit different, you pee on a stick everyday between around cd10 and when you ov then plug that stick into a little machine that tells you if your fertility level is low, high or peak.

im off to cook dinner now and then im going to see my friend while dh goes to the pub to watch football. i've convinced him to leave the pub pretty much as soon as it finishes though lol.

have fun.xxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks honeybee! My cb digis do have the smiley face. I hope your hubby obeys and comes back after the game!

At some point we'll have to rehab both our bathrooms and I really want to get one of those tubs with the bubblers built into them : )


----------



## parkgirl

Hello ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. DH and I were able to go on a wonderful bike ride this morning, then out to breakfast. Now we are getting the house ready for dinner guests tonight. A few of our good friends are coming over for dinner and games. 

I'm off to the store.


----------



## Ejay

Lucky - Hope AF stays away:hugs: have a good weekend, OH and I have no plans at the moment either, I love it, I am always complaining about all the jobs we have to do at the weekend, mostly my doing.

My young horse is called Jameela, she has just turned 5 and we were practicing for a dressage competition. She is still a real baby and tries realy hard but gets confused very easily.

Tanikit - stick with Annie, Yeeeee Hawwww

Anna - so glad Skye is doing better, it must have been a real worry for you.

Who was talking about hot tubs, I love them, when we go visit OH's parents they have a huge hot tub, I could just laze in there all day

Hiya Parkgirl


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hmm Lucky, seems like you've been waiting quite a while for AF! Are you late yet or is this the normal amount of time between your pre-AF symptom and actual AF?

Normal? Who knows! I definitely do get sore BBs from anywhere between 2-6 days before AF...but then sometimes I don't...this is why I choose to ignore my boobs, they like to change it up every month just for fun. And it seems also that my LP is between 11-13 days...it is 13dpo for me today I think - I am predicting the arrival of AF for tomorrow.

Tanikit - I'm with you, I hate the waiting! 



SquirrelGirl said:


> At my old house, I had a hot tub. I loved it. But I guess it's good we moved and had to leave it behind, because I'd miss being able to use it if it was just sitting there on my deck. :)

Ooooh hot tubs, they are the best aren't they! We are thinking about building one for our land down the track sometime....you can make cool ones that use a fire underneath, I love being able to sit outside and look at the stars in a nice hot tub.



parkgirl said:


> Hello ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. DH and I were able to go on a wonderful bike ride this morning, then out to breakfast. Now we are getting the house ready for dinner guests tonight. A few of our good friends are coming over for dinner and games.

I love games nights!! How fun. What games are you playing?



Ejay said:


> Lucky - Hope AF stays away:hugs: have a good weekend, OH and I have no plans at the moment either, I love it, I am always complaining about all the jobs we have to do at the weekend, mostly my doing.

Totally, and then suddenly your weekend is gone and you have spent the whole time running around! I definitely have cleaning to do this weekend..but am going to ignore it for another few hours at least.

It's a lovely day here, even though it's winter there have still been some really nice mild sunshiney days - loving it. I think later we are going to head around to do some work on our land - we have been getting rid of some areas of rogue thistle and it's hard work. Especially as we don't want to use chemicals, so we are going to try a long term plan of intensive mowing. Probably wont' work and we will resort to the horrible chemicals after all, but hey, worth a try. My brother and my OH just bought a ride-on mower off Trade Me (NZ version of Ebay) and we pick it up on Monday! This is the kind of stuff that gets exciting all of sudden when you own some land.....


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I'm glad you are having good weather LuckyD! Way to tough it out with that thistle. We do the same thing around these parts - pull weeds rather than douse the lawn with weed killer. It is hard work but I'm happy to do it rather than use chemical means. Hope that mower works well for you.

I've been in outdoor hot tubs that are warmed from real fires / charcoal underneath. Those are the best! We have some natural hot springs in Arizona and New Mexico - I'm anxious to check those out as well.


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I'm glad you are having good weather LuckyD! Way to tough it out with that thistle. We do the same thing around these parts - pull weeds rather than douse the lawn with weed killer. It is hard work but I'm happy to do it rather than use chemical means. Hope that mower works well for you.
> 
> I've been in outdoor hot tubs that are warmed from real fires / charcoal underneath. Those are the best! We have some natural hot springs in Arizona and New Mexico - I'm anxious to check those out as well.

Oooh, we are online at the same time - love it when that happens!

Yep, going to try and resist those nasty chemicals as much as we can!

Natural hot springs are amazing, aren't they. We have quite a few in some areas of NZ, as I am sure you know! There is this awesome place in Taupo, where a natural hot spring meets a river - it's so nice as you can find the temperature that suits you best.


----------



## Tanikit

Its been ages since I went to a natural hot spring - those were great. Would love a hot tub too, but really it is too cold here to go out in the evening right now.

We have no weeds anymore - the frost hit us a few days back and everything is dead - even DD noticed the neighbours mielies dying overnight.

I'm 11dpo today and have a feeling AF will be here on Tuesday since I have recently been in a super bad mood - poor DH. We are going to my brother-in-laws for my mother-in-laws birthday today and then tomorrow is Father's Day which we will spend with just our family so hopefully I can keep my irritation to a minimum.


----------



## Moondance

Just doing a quick pop in.... Saying hi to everyone and hoping everyone is doing well and stuff!! I spent such a long period of time not on site while AF was happening and stuff that I'm finding it hard to get back into the swing of things with keeping up and coming back regularly....
Am just really out of it.

My horse comes home sometime over the next few weeks. THese two darling gay gentlemen who live about 5 minutes away from my house, have property and posted an ad at the stock feed for agistment. I phoned them, its only $20 a week. CLose enough to home for daily access. I'm thrilled. Now just need to plan the trip of hauling him home!


----------



## Annamumof2

well girls i have now got toncelitus yay for me, i always seem to get something wrong around the times i'm ovulating grrrr


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woa does that river / hot spring spot sound incredible LuckyD!

Moon - so glad to hear you've found a good situation for your horse, that sounds perfect! No worries about not keeping up to date : )

Sorry you aren't feeling well Anna - hope it passes quickly!


----------



## Moondance

Oooh.... tummy cramping and feeling gassy.... oh I feel weird...


----------



## Tanikit

Anna sorry you are going through so much - hope the tonsillitis and chicken pox clear up soon and don't get replaced with anything else.

Moon maybe you have ovulated? Glad you have sorted things out for your horse.

I have had a terrible day - been in tears a lot today. Didn't go to my Mom-in-laws birthday, just stayed all day by myself cause I really can't cope with family right now (or anyone for that matter) - this is about the fourth month in a row that we have had to see his family right when I have PMS (no this is definitely PMDD - I feel like crap) It doesn't matter how many times I ask him to decrease the pressure around this time of the month he gets all horrible, arranges extra stuff and is just a pig - of course that is probably just the PMDD talking cause the rest of the month I rather like him. ******** isn't there any way to sort this out so I can feel better about myself - AF isn't even here yet so its still a few days of this hell before it eases somewhat.


----------



## Nixilix

So sorry your feeling crappy tan :( xxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit sorry your feeling so crappy sending you hugs :hugs: till you feel better. 

Anna hope you and Skye feel better soon I hate that getting sick aroung OV grrrr 


LuckyD hope AF come right on time no torturing you or better yet and of course I want to see a BFP :hugs:

How is every one else doing :hugs:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hi ladies, I've been kind of lurking around lately...some serious mood swings, but attempting to get back into TTHF mode so checking in here. 

Tanikit, I'm sorry to hear you're feeling so down...I get like that, too, around AF. I have some depression issues, too, and now take a low dose of Prozac which is supposed to help with the PMDD. I still feel terrible at AF, but it seems to keep the edge off, slightly. I think the best thing that helps is exercise, but kind of hard just to get it started. Was REALLY down this morning and just did an exercise video and am feeling a bit better. 

Beautiful day here today...I'm planning to take a shower then cook on the grill w/ DH and have a nice glass of wine. What are you all doing this weekend?


----------



## LuckyD

Hey ladies,

sorry things are pretty rough for you at the moment Tanikit :hugs::hugs: sending you many hugs

In fact, sending you all hugs :hugs::hugs: sounds like we all need them today.


I woke to stomach cramps and spotting, so AF will be here today. I knew it would happen, but for some reason that hasn't helped me not feel sad about it. I got my rant out in my journal so won't go into it all again!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

We need more of these!
 



Attached Files:







Group252520Hug252520Smiley.GIF
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Moondance

Holy crickets.... someone have a look at my chart and check out my most awesome temp drop I had from yesterday to today!!! It's crazy!


----------



## Tanikit

Moondance that looks like you might ovulate in a day or so's time - have you tried an opk?

Lucky sorry you started spotting. You need a hug too ((((((((Lucky))))))))))

Father's Day today and I go DD to help me make breakfast for DH and give him a present. She said Happy Father's Day so sweetly. 

Still feeling yuck and very down - if I get very angry or irritable then I always end up feeling depressed the next day. Hopefully I will just be down today. I have lower backache, bloated with some cramps and feeling sick so am wondering if AF might be a bit early this month.

MyTurnYet sorry you were also feeling down - should probably start exercising more - I know just walking to and from work also helps me feel better.


----------



## Moondance

OPK's don't really work so well for me... I have too much trouble distinguishing my lines because they're always half and half. I don't even bother buying them anymore... and where I live, digital OPK's are not available anywhere save buying online and I'm just not interested in spending THAT much money!


----------



## honeybee28

awww lucky im sorry - really hope she doesnt turn up.

tanikit - you poor thing, i really hate bad mood swings they are awful. is your dh understanding? have you been to your doc about them?

so friday night i went out with my friends while the game was on then we met up with dh and our friends after - got way too drunk. still managed to bd when we got home but i dont remember it at all, oooops, isnt that bad!!
other than that, went to the tennis and had a picnic with my MIL yesterday, then out for dinner with friends in the eve. today me and my sister did a bbq for our dad.

everyone else ok?!xxx


----------



## parkgirl

Oh wow, big :hugs: for everyone. 

LuckyD-- Extra hugs for you. 


Sounds like it's been a hard weekend for a lot of you. I'm still a few days pre af, so who knows. Trying not to think about it.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Aw, Lucky:hugs:

I agree, big hugs all around!!! 

Had a nice day today. Went to my sister's for a bbq w/ my parents, and got to play with my niece and nephew a lot and hold my baby niece. She'll be 2 weeks old tomorrow. She's such a good little baby. I'm told she might have my eyes, which I think is the sweetest thing. :cloud9:

Speaking of nieces, I hope you all don't mind if I ask for a very big favor. My niece, Ariana, is in a Parents magazine photo shoot contest, and she is #99 at the moment (out of 60,000). Today is the last day to vote. If you don't mind voting, I'd appreciate it so much. You just have to click the link, type whatever the phrase is and hit submit. Thanks so much!! 

https://photos.parents.com/category/vote/photo/322760


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> Aw, Lucky:hugs:
> 
> I agree, big hugs all around!!!
> 
> Had a nice day today. Went to my sister's for a bbq w/ my parents, and got to play with my niece and nephew a lot and hold my baby niece. She'll be 2 weeks old tomorrow. She's such a good little baby. I'm told she might have my eyes, which I think is the sweetest thing. :cloud9:
> 
> Speaking of nieces, I hope you all don't mind if I ask for a very big favor. My niece, Ariana, is in a Parents magazine photo shoot contest, and she is #99 at the moment (out of 60,000). Today is the last day to vote. If you don't mind voting, I'd appreciate it so much. You just have to click the link, type whatever the phrase is and hit submit. Thanks so much!!
> 
> https://photos.parents.com/category/vote/photo/322760

done! Super cute photo!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Thanks so much, Squirrel!! My dad took that pic. :flower: Ari is one of the twins...my sister was going to put my nephew in, but she asked him and he got all indignant and mad and yelled "no model!" :haha: They crack me up.


----------



## parkgirl

Voted. Beautiful!!


----------



## Tanikit

What a cute photo - wouldn't let me vote though, maybe its cause I live where I do?

I am still off work til tomorrow and am very glad about that. 13dpo today and haven't started spotting yet (at least I am not spotting preAF now) I wish this cycle will end though (though I'd rather be pregnant)

Fudgie is doing well - I think its just the way he is now. He and my DD adore each other. DH and I are not doing so well but that is normal for this stage of my cycle.


----------



## Annamumof2

well over the weekend i couldnt DTD :-( because my toncelitus got worse and now i can hardly talk, i wish the tablets will hurry up and work its not fair


----------



## Moondance

My temp chart is playing silly buggers.... looks vaguely reminiscent of ovulatory action, but I'm just not sure.... its almost a week early...
Guess I'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Tanikit

Well I decided to waste a test today just before I went to fetch my DD from preschool and there is a very very faint line!

I saw it almost immediately but it was so faint I thought I was kidding myself, so I left it a few more minutes and it got a bit darker. I did take a picture, but seem to have lost the cord to get it onto the computer so will post it when I find the cord - not sure it will be visible on here though. I am still sceptical because this is so unlike how I felt when I was pregnant with my DD - I am still sure AF will show so will test again in 2 days time (or maybe tomorrow)

Haven't told my DH yet - waiting til he comes home - I don't think he will believe it because I have been so grumpy.


----------



## Moondance

Tanikit said:


> Well I decided to waste a test today just before I went to fetch my DD from preschool and there is a very very faint line!
> 
> I saw it almost immediately but it was so faint I thought I was kidding myself, so I left it a few more minutes and it got a bit darker. I did take a picture, but seem to have lost the cord to get it onto the computer so will post it when I find the cord - not sure it will be visible on here though. I am still sceptical because this is so unlike how I felt when I was pregnant with my DD - I am still sure AF will show so will test again in 2 days time (or maybe tomorrow)
> 
> Haven't told my DH yet - waiting til he comes home - I don't think he will believe it because I have been so grumpy.


OMG Tanikit!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
My fingers are crossed for you that its a sticky bean, stick stick stick stick sticky!!!!!!! 

And hey, remember, every single pregnancy is different, so just because you feel completely different now to your DD pregnancy, doesn't mean a darn thing. Good luck, my thoughts are with you that you have a sticky jelly bean!


----------



## Moondance

I am feeling so down right now.... Was eating dinner earlier (I ordered pizza, because we have no food in the house and I couldn't drive to the supermarket to get anything) and I did a big stretch, and my tummy poked out the bottom of my shirt.
Dad turns around and says "you really need to lose some pounds, that stomach is disgusting, you eat nothing but s**t"
So I said "you're fat too" and he says "yeah, but at least I try to lose weight"...
Mind you, two minutes later, he picked up a 2kg bag of lollies and started stuffing his face with them. I can't wait til my horse is here, working with him should help me start losing weight... I find it hard to lose weight doing just exercise, as I find it too difficult to get motivated to do the exercise, but working with my horse will be physical stuff that NEEDS to be done, and I'm excited to do it.
But he's always calling me fat, and calling me derogatory names that imply I'm fat.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tanikit, I seen your post in the bfp section and it is so a bfp! 

If you can, could you please throw some baby dust with me into this forum/thread for all of our girls!!!

Love you girls and miss you girls!

Here's to a sticky beany on the cycle you are in right now! 


:dust:


----------



## Ejay

Tanikit - just saw your BFP post, YEY!!!!!! this is so exciting, congratulations xxxx


----------



## Tanikit

Yes, baby dust to all - hope we will see more BFPs very soon.

Tryfor how are you doing? Time has passed fast since you announced your BFP - can't believe you are so far now!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Tanikit! Congratulations!!! I want to see your line SO badly! I'm really excited for you because I know it has been frustrating and difficult, especially during this time of the month. What an awesome break from PMS!

Moon - I completely relate - sorry your Dad isn't more supportive. I ate half a pizza last night and felt very guilty for it!


----------



## honeybee28

tanikit!!!!! yey! congrats, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you!! Can i ask you some questions?
do you normally spot before af? I do, and i was wondering if i will spot if im pregnant or not
how long have you been trying for?
did you do anything different this cycle?
ok question time over. so excited for you!!

awww moon, sorry about your dad. 
i used to eat a lot of shit but im changing my diet bit by bit in the hope that it'll help my get pregnant (wishful thinking maybe!) - i do still eat chocolate every day, but i eat loads of fruit and veg too, have a salad for lunch etc.

how's everyone else?

im 3 dpo and had quite bad twinges in my left ovary today - but i think i get this every month after i ovulate. i just want it so badly. it's frustrating not knowing when or even if it'll ever happen for me - does anyone else ever feel like this? hmmmm. anyway enough sulking from me.

got to do some studying for an exam i have for work in 3 weeks, gulp. just marinading some chicken at the mo, having chicken kebabs and salad for dinner tonight.

what's everyone else up to?xx


----------



## MyTurnYet

Thanks so much for voting, ladies!! Ari didn't win, but she came in #76, out of like 60,000 so not too shabby. She's my little cutie pie. Love my nieces and nephew. 

Moon, I'm sorry to hear about the comments from your dad. :growlmad:

Honey, good luck on your studying!

Tanikit --- soooo excited for you! :happydance: Getting that positive news made me super happy. You're the first of the summer explosion BFPs!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

honeybee28 said:


> t
> im 3 dpo and had quite bad twinges in my left ovary today - but i think i get this every month after i ovulate. i just want it so badly. it's frustrating not knowing when or even if it'll ever happen for me - does anyone else ever feel like this? hmmmm. anyway enough sulking from me.

I get ovary twinges too, but I always thought I got them leading up to ov and sometimes afterwards. Twinges suck, don't they? They make me all a-twitter for nothing. And yes, I feel frustrated not knowing when or if it will ever happen for me at least once a day. Ok, more like 20 times a day :dohh: :hugs: honeybee :hugs: we'll be mommies and then we'll wish we hadn't been so anxious for it :haha:



MyTurnYet said:


> Thanks so much for voting, ladies!! Ari didn't win, but she came in #76, out of like 60,000 so not too shabby. She's my little cutie pie. Love my nieces and nephew.
> 
> Tanikit --- soooo excited for you! :happydance: Getting that positive news made me super happy. You're the first of the summer explosion BFPs!

I tried to vote but I was too late. She is gorgeous MyTurn! Good thing she is a twin because the world could use more beautiful red heads :thumbup:

:happydance: so cool that tanikit got her bfp :happydance: I think she's been trying for her second (or third?) since October HoneyBee.

I got a positive of my own to share: :laugh2: on my digi opk today :thumbup: I didn't expect to see that for at least another couple of days but I guess it is time to :bike: run DH over when he comes home and drag him to bed :haha:

Ok, the rest of us want to get out of this :shipw: TTC limbo - let's see some more :bfp:


----------



## Tanikit

Moon sorry to hear about your Dad - that is nasty. Sometimes parents can be really cruel. I'm sure having your horse around will make you feel better and give you something else to concentrate on.

Honeybee - yes I do usually spot before AF for at least one day, but sometimes 2 and one month for nearly 5 days - absolutely no spotting so far and I would have expected it by today. I've been off the pill since October 2009 though we were ntnp - this month we tried properly and the dtd far more than the other months. (We also made sure we BDed a few days before the fertile time so the sperm would be fresh)

My T4 and TSH were abnormal last month and may have been since January - so I fixed that this month (at least I hope it is properly fixed, will have to get it tested again), also took a weird vitamin which also contained amino acids (Its called Staminogro) and my DH took it too. The rest (taking Omega 3 and cal-mag I only did after ovulation.

The only thing I'd say to all of you is - you may not know til you get a +ve - I was really convinced I was out this month. Its only later thinking about that I realised I had some signs. Just so scared now - hope the baby sticks.

Honeybee good luck for your exam.

Jaimie get DH in there and good luck for this cycle.

MyTurnYet its winter here and freezing cold - this will be a mid summer baby in the sweltering heat of February, so want you guys to make plenty of winter-to-be babies - its a good time to be heavily pregnant when its cold.

Do you guys mind if I stick around a bit? I don't want to upset anyone later on, but also have been around so long I would hate to go and want to cheer on your BFPs.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Tanikit said:


> Honeybee - yes I do usually spot before AF for at least one day, but sometimes 2 and one month for nearly 5 days - absolutely no spotting so far and I would have expected it by today. I've been off the pill since October 2009 though we were ntnp - this month we tried properly and the dtd far more than the other months. (We also made sure we BDed a few days before the fertile time so the sperm would be fresh)
> 
> Do you guys mind if I stick around a bit? I don't want to upset anyone later on, but also have been around so long I would hate to go and want to cheer on your BFPs.

PLEASE stick around Tanikit - you've been a very good supporter of us all and personally, I'd love to hear all about your early days and beyond. It never bothers me when I hear about someone who succeeded after a frustrating try, as it gives me hope.

This cracked me up "Jaimie get DH in there and good luck for this cycle." :haha: Thanks for the good luck.

I think that is really good advice, BDing a few days before you are fertile to get the freshest possible supply in during your window. I thought I would be ov'ing later so today was going to be our "freshen up" the :spermy: day. Hopefully our session on Wednesday was enough to do the trick.


----------



## honeybee28

tanikit PLEASE stay around. and i want to see more of julia too. you guys are part of TTHF and it wouldnt be the same without you.

awww jaimie, it sucks doesnt it. Yeah you are right, cant wait til we all have babies. and yeeeey to the positive digi! Do you love the smiley face? it rocks!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I totally love the digi smiley face, especially because it was so unexpected! Hang in there HoneyBee!


----------



## honeybee28

thanks im trying to chill out again, ive been fine for a few weeks just had a wobble over the last few days. 
ahhhh jaimie maybe this will be your month?! remember julia got her smiley earlier than expected on the month she got her bfp! lol
i got my peak a couple of days later than normal this cycle. had some really good bding sessions though lol and used sortcups properly for the first time - so who knows - maybe this will be lucky cycle 7?!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:happydance: I like it HoneyBee - cycle 7 is totally lucky and I'm cycle 14 so maybe that is twice as lucky? :haha: I hope the softcups do the trick for us :thumbup:


----------



## soph77

Hey girls!!!!!
Long time no speak!
Well actually I have been reading posts but have been pretty busy so have not had the time to do a lengthy reply as I wanted, but this morning I logged on and saw the happy news and had to say the biggest congratulations!!!!! Yay Tanikit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The bestest (yes I know that is not a real word) news ever for you xoxox Please don't leave us!

I want to give everyone a great big hug, I think we all need it. I can feel some more bfps on the way to our little forum in the coming weeks, so chins up everyone, more good news is coming our way :) :) :)

We bought a boat yesterday, pick it up tonight. It is a 16ft half cabin with an older motor but an absolute bargain. The boat itself is in perfect condition so even if we have to do some work on the motor or worst case scenario get it replaced it will still be a good deal. We should be in the water by the end of the week, just in time for school holidays!!!

AND... I pick up my brand spankers new car on Thursday!! We are a little over extended financially at the moment, but what the heck - you only live once right?!!! 

Surprise, surprise, I got an early smiley face opk this morning so it looks like another early O date for me, at least dh is around this time! We didn't bd last night though but I thought it was no worries that I still had a few days up my sleeve. I told him this morning that the window is open and he said 'oops, well we better get hot and heavy tonight then'. Music to my ears...

Love and kisses to you all!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woot Soph! New boat, new car - are you psyched or what? You and I have some early ov BDing going down :happydance:

I love your optimistic post by the way, boosts the summer BFP explosion!!


----------



## parkgirl

Tanikit- :happydance: I'm so very happy for you! Please stay around. It's great to have you here.


Moon- Sorry about your dad. You don't need that.

Honeybee- Good luck studying for your exam.

soph77- :wave: A boat and a new car, wow!

Jaimie- Congrats on the positive OPK!


DH and I are having a dinner and movie night. I'm really looking forward to spending some alone time with him. He rented Valentines Day and is making pasta for us.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ok, Peeps..... Everyone must promise now that even when we each get our BFPs, we are still *TTHFers*! This isn't like the TTC forum where you can't discuss your BFP or pregnancy. Tanikit and TryFor, both of you need to stay with us and hang out! It will not hurt my feelings one bit to hear how things are going with you. Like I said to Julia when she got hers, I look forward to learning from your experiences, because, by God, I will get my BFP one day.

Please stay with us and keep chatting. You've been with the group from the beginning so it's not like you're a stranger rushing in to say "whoo hoo, I got my BFP". 

Does that sound ok to everybody? If not, please let us know, because I do know it's rough to hear about on the other forums, but for me, this thread is different. 

Tanikit and TryFor, do know we all support you 1000%! And plan to join you as soon as possible!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tanikit said:


> Yes, baby dust to all - hope we will see more BFPs very soon.
> 
> Tryfor how are you doing? Time has passed fast since you announced your BFP - can't believe you are so far now!

I am doing pretty well now. I think my slight MS and moodiness and laziness (lol) has subsided for now. I have been feeling good for the past week or so. I finally feel like its a bit more real since I seen baby on Ultrasound. He/She was bouncing around like crazy with a heartbeat of 178 bpm (not sure if I told you guys already, sorry if I did!). I am alittle nervous as the normal heartbeat range is anywhere between 100-180 bpm.....so what happens once it goes over 180?....Yes the time has passed fast but slow if that makes sense. I am quite lonely lurking around BnB, as I spy on you girls and how you are doing. 

Are you excited?....Doh......:dohh: I am sure you are! LOL So have you figured out your due date yet? Have you told DH yet?.....Any symptoms or signs? What did you due this month? (softcups, opks.....etc etc?)



honeybee28 said:


> tanikit PLEASE stay around. and i want to see more of julia too. you guys are part of TTHF and it wouldnt be the same without you.
> 
> awww jaimie, it sucks doesnt it. Yeah you are right, cant wait til we all have babies. and yeeeey to the positive digi! Do you love the smiley face? it rocks!!!

Em, Love, I am here!!! Just lurking! :hugs:



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I totally love the digi smiley face, especially because it was so unexpected! Hang in there HoneyBee!

:)



honeybee28 said:


> thanks im trying to chill out again, ive been fine for a few weeks just had a wobble over the last few days.
> ahhhh jaimie maybe this will be your month?! remember julia got her smiley earlier than expected on the month she got her bfp! lol
> i got my peak a couple of days later than normal this cycle. had some really good bding sessions though lol and used sortcups properly for the first time - so who knows - maybe this will be lucky cycle 7?!

I did get my smiley face early, like five days early. I wonder if the digi opk's are just better than all the others?.....I have a good feeling about you girls. 



soph77 said:


> Hey girls!!!!!
> Long time no speak!
> Well actually I have been reading posts but have been pretty busy so have not had the time to do a lengthy reply as I wanted, but this morning I logged on and saw the happy news and had to say the biggest congratulations!!!!! Yay Tanikit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The bestest (yes I know that is not a real word) news ever for you xoxox Please don't leave us!
> 
> I want to give everyone a great big hug, I think we all need it. I can feel some more bfps on the way to our little forum in the coming weeks, so chins up everyone, more good news is coming our way :) :) :)
> 
> We bought a boat yesterday, pick it up tonight. It is a 16ft half cabin with an older motor but an absolute bargain. The boat itself is in perfect condition so even if we have to do some work on the motor or worst case scenario get it replaced it will still be a good deal. We should be in the water by the end of the week, just in time for school holidays!!!
> 
> AND... I pick up my brand spankers new car on Thursday!! We are a little over extended financially at the moment, but what the heck - you only live once right?!!!
> 
> Surprise, surprise, I got an early smiley face opk this morning so it looks like another early O date for me, at least dh is around this time! We didn't bd last night though but I thought it was no worries that I still had a few days up my sleeve. I told him this morning that the window is open and he said 'oops, well we better get hot and heavy tonight then'. Music to my ears...
> 
> Love and kisses to you all!

Soph, I think the digi opk's are just awesome and is a big aide in bfps! For some reason, yourself, jaimie and myself have gotten early smiley's which I in turn contribute to them just being better opk's than the rest!!! Finger's crossed!!! 

And yessss on the boat and car! Enjoy enjoy! You only live once!!

I am in a confused state at the moment. I don;t know if I should be upset ot happy or what?.....My sister Mandi (the witch - I told you all about) is pregnant with #2 and due in January with me. My other little sister Kimberly also is pregnant and is due in February!!! WTF!!!??.....She is 18 and has no money, a boyfriend who just got out of prision and no sense of reality. I know everyone has a right to have children, but I have been trying so damned hard to enjoy my pregnancy but I feel asif it turned into a competition or something! Grrrrr! Aahhh sorry for the rant.....LOL So yes, three of us are due withina month or twoof each other......Gack....


----------



## bbdreams

Congrats Tanikit! 

tryfor- good to hear from you! Glad you are doing well!

I just thought I would drop by for a moment to let you girls know I am still thinking about you! I have been around reading your post occassionally, but I haven't had much time to reply. I am still taking it easy... I know that this will happen for me and you girls in God's perfect time. I hope you are all well and enjoying summer!


----------



## Moondance

I hate being in the stage of my cycle where I have uber watery CM... after dad teased me last night about being fat, I played Wii Fit for awhile... I'm doing Wii Fit and bloody, watery CM is running down my leg and my panties were so wet it was horrid....
I did 45 minutes of exercise until I was covered in sweat, my calf muscles were aching and hard as rocks then I decided that was it, as usually I overdo it and wind up sore the next day. But I feel good right now so I'll do another 45 after I come back from my stupid lunatic "you're unemployed and we need you to look for work" appointment, where the people don't actually help you find work.


----------



## Tanikit

Sounds like a lot of you are ovulating soon - hopeful for lots of BFPs - we need to move this whole thread over and TTHF while pregnant. Yay for smiley opks! Fx for you Jaimie, Sophie and Moon.

Soph wow, a boat and a car - that will be fun. Hope you have a great holiday on your boat!

Parkgirl hope you had a good evening with your DH. 

Squirrel thanks - praying you all come and join us soon.

bbdreams its good to take it easy - they say that is one of the best ways to get a BFP.

Tryfor glad it feels like things are settling down now - seeing your baby must have been so special. I didn't do anything yesterday except buy some stronger than normal folic acid to offset the bipolar meds I am still on, but today I need to phone my psychiatrist and figure out how to stop the meds safely, phone the endocrinologist to monitor the sugars more closely and phone a gynae to get an appointment which I only want in a few weeks time so I can get an early ultrasound. The doctors are about an hour drive in different directions so I guess I will be travelling a lot the next 8 months. I'm still in a bit of denial about this today.


----------



## LuckyD

Tanikit - I am so happy for you love! Big HUGE congrats!! I have done a big rant on your post in the BFP Announcements section, but just so super excited and happy for you I had to come and post here too! Fantastic xxxxxx

And please do stick around! I agree with everything Squirrel and the others said, it doesn't bother me at all to hear about how you are doing, you are both TTHFers and you will stay that way no matter what xx

I am about to have dinner so will come back later and reply properly to everyone else, but just wanted to send my best wishes and big congrats to Tanikit xxxxxxx


----------



## LuckyD

Ok, am back again! And still so excited for you Tanikit!!


Moon - so sorry that your Dad said those things to you - I know what it's like to have a Dad that can be less than supportive...hope you are ok :hugs:



MyTurnYet said:


> Speaking of nieces, I hope you all don't mind if I ask for a very big favor. My niece, Ariana, is in a Parents magazine photo shoot contest, and she is #99 at the moment (out of 60,000). Today is the last day to vote. If you don't mind voting, I'd appreciate it so much. You just have to click the link, type whatever the phrase is and hit submit. Thanks so much!!
> 
> https://photos.parents.com/category/vote/photo/322760

Beautiful photo! I tried to vote on this but it wouldn't let me - as Tanikit said, maybe because I'm not in the country? But she is very cute!
Glad you have been having some nice cuddles with your new niece - how special. 



Tanikit said:


> Well I decided to waste a test today just before I went to fetch my DD from preschool and there is a very very faint line!
> 
> I saw it almost immediately but it was so faint I thought I was kidding myself, so I left it a few more minutes and it got a bit darker. I did take a picture, but seem to have lost the cord to get it onto the computer so will post it when I find the cord - not sure it will be visible on here though. I am still sceptical because this is so unlike how I felt when I was pregnant with my DD - I am still sure AF will show so will test again in 2 days time (or maybe tomorrow)
> 
> Haven't told my DH yet - waiting til he comes home - I don't think he will believe it because I have been so grumpy.

Can't stop being excited about this! Wooooooooo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:




honeybee28 said:


> im 3 dpo and had quite bad twinges in my left ovary today - but i think i get this every month after i ovulate. i just want it so badly. it's frustrating not knowing when or even if it'll ever happen for me - does anyone else ever feel like this? hmmmm. anyway enough sulking from me.
> 
> got to do some studying for an exam i have for work in 3 weeks, gulp. just marinading some chicken at the mo, having chicken kebabs and salad for dinner tonight.
> 
> what's everyone else up to?xx

Oh, it's so hard with the twinges and stuff isn't it...I swear I have all sorts of things happening in my body that never used to happen! But I think it's just that I pay such close attention to it all now. Hang in there sweets..early days yet! Good luck with the studying...what's your exam for?



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I got a positive of my own to share: :laugh2: on my digi opk today :thumbup: I didn't expect to see that for at least another couple of days but I guess it is time to :bike: run DH over when he comes home and drag him to bed :haha:
> 
> Ok, the rest of us want to get out of this :shipw: TTC limbo - let's see some more :bfp:

Yay for the positive Jaimie! Glad those smileys are working out for you. I agree - no more TTC limbo....Julia and Tanikit have started the ball rolling, now it's time for the rest of us to get on board!



honeybee28 said:


> thanks im trying to chill out again, ive been fine for a few weeks just had a wobble over the last few days.
> ahhhh jaimie maybe this will be your month?! remember julia got her smiley earlier than expected on the month she got her bfp! lol
> i got my peak a couple of days later than normal this cycle. had some really good bding sessions though lol and used sortcups properly for the first time - so who knows - maybe this will be lucky cycle 7?!

Cycle 7 for me toooooo!! Go the lucky cycle 7!!!!



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :happydance: I like it HoneyBee - cycle 7 is totally lucky and I'm cycle 14 so maybe that is twice as lucky? :haha: I hope the softcups do the trick for us :thumbup:

I hope that 14 is twice as luck for you Jaimie....and as I said, 14 is my lucky number so that has got to be some extra special luck as well!



soph77 said:


> I want to give everyone a great big hug, I think we all need it. I can feel some more bfps on the way to our little forum in the coming weeks, so chins up everyone, more good news is coming our way :) :) :)
> 
> We bought a boat yesterday, pick it up tonight. It is a 16ft half cabin with an older motor but an absolute bargain. The boat itself is in perfect condition so even if we have to do some work on the motor or worst case scenario get it replaced it will still be a good deal. We should be in the water by the end of the week, just in time for school holidays!!!
> 
> AND... I pick up my brand spankers new car on Thursday!! We are a little over extended financially at the moment, but what the heck - you only live once right?!!!
> 
> Surprise, surprise, I got an early smiley face opk this morning so it looks like another early O date for me, at least dh is around this time! We didn't bd last night though but I thought it was no worries that I still had a few days up my sleeve. I told him this morning that the window is open and he said 'oops, well we better get hot and heavy tonight then'. Music to my ears...
> 
> Love and kisses to you all!

Hey Soph! Wow, congrats on the boat and the car - how exciting! I think you are right, more BFPs are coming. I called it that someone would get a BFP this month remember? So there you go. I think this is just the beginning. 
Yay for your smiley opk as well - hope you had fun getting 'hot and heavy'...:haha:



parkgirl said:


> DH and I are having a dinner and movie night. I'm really looking forward to spending some alone time with him. He rented Valentines Day and is making pasta for us.

Aw, this sounds lovely parkgirl. Hope you had a great night.



SquirrelGirl said:


> Ok, Peeps..... Everyone must promise now that even when we each get our BFPs, we are still *TTHFers*! This isn't like the TTC forum where you can't discuss your BFP or pregnancy. Tanikit and TryFor, both of you need to stay with us and hang out! It will not hurt my feelings one bit to hear how things are going with you. Like I said to Julia when she got hers, I look forward to learning from your experiences, because, by God, I will get my BFP one day.
> 
> Please stay with us and keep chatting. You've been with the group from the beginning so it's not like you're a stranger rushing in to say "whoo hoo, I got my BFP".
> 
> Does that sound ok to everybody? If not, please let us know, because I do know it's rough to hear about on the other forums, but for me, this thread is different.
> 
> Tanikit and TryFor, do know we all support you 1000%! And plan to join you as soon as possible!

I AGREE WITH EVERYTHING SQUIRREL HAS SAID!!! 



tryforbaby2 said:


> I am doing pretty well now. I think my slight MS and moodiness and laziness (lol) has subsided for now. I have been feeling good for the past week or so. I finally feel like its a bit more real since I seen baby on Ultrasound. He/She was bouncing around like crazy with a heartbeat of 178 bpm (not sure if I told you guys already, sorry if I did!). I am alittle nervous as the normal heartbeat range is anywhere between 100-180 bpm.....so what happens once it goes over 180?....Yes the time has passed fast but slow if that makes sense. I am quite lonely lurking around BnB, as I spy on you girls and how you are doing.
> 
> I am in a confused state at the moment. I don;t know if I should be upset ot happy or what?.....My sister Mandi (the witch - I told you all about) is pregnant with #2 and due in January with me. My other little sister Kimberly also is pregnant and is due in February!!! WTF!!!??.....She is 18 and has no money, a boyfriend who just got out of prision and no sense of reality. I know everyone has a right to have children, but I have been trying so damned hard to enjoy my pregnancy but I feel asif it turned into a competition or something! Grrrrr! Aahhh sorry for the rant.....LOL So yes, three of us are due withina month or twoof each other......Gack....

Hey lovely Julia! Wow, baby heartbeat - yay! Sounds like you got yourself an energetic little bubs there...it's all that bouncing on the softcup trampoline as a sperm, it's just carried on into the womb!

Yeah, I can see why you are feeling a bit weird about your sisters being pregnant as well...sounds like very different situations to you and your OH, and I can also see why it feels like it could get competitive. Just keep trying to enjoy your pregnancy as much as you can, this is about you and your OH and your DD...that's the most important thing. Easier said that done though I know...hope you are doing ok with it all :hugs:



bbdreams said:


> I just thought I would drop by for a moment to let you girls know I am still thinking about you! I have been around reading your post occassionally, but I haven't had much time to reply. I am still taking it easy... I know that this will happen for me and you girls in God's perfect time. I hope you are all well and enjoying summer!

Hey bbdreams, lovely to hear from you. Glad that you are just taking it easy and trusting that it will happen for you and for us all - I think that's a great attitude. Big hugs :hugs:


I am doing ok, onto CD3 today and am feeling alright about it all now. Work has been super crazy busy and and reasonably stressful, so I haven't thought about it all that much which is probably good. I have also been a little bit unwell, so have been feeling a tiny bit sorry for myself but getting over it now!
Yesterday was the shortest day of the year, so we went over to our (land) neighbours for a celebration they had organised for their children and friend's children. They have seven kids, and they are all home schooled, so it's pretty full on! But it was really cute, we had a fire and a story for the kids in the barn, then all the kids had made lanterns and we walked down a special trail lit by lanterns to the back paddock where we had a bonfire and the kids sang songs and had marshmellows. It was super cute.
I have discovered that if this cycle isn't successful, I am going to be away in Melbourne right over my ovulation period for next cycle! Grrrr. And the irony is, I will be in Melbourne to help out with my best friends newborn baby! Ah well, what are you gonna do.

Got to go to bed as am exhausted! Hope you ladies are doing ok xx and congrats again Tanikit!


----------



## mushmouth

wowweeee so much has happened this past week eh? I'll confess to using Lucky D's MASSIVE post to catch up! lol - thanks for the summary :thumbup:

OMG CONGRATS Tanikit!!! awww hon thats perfect news... me thinks this thread might be a lucky one! I'm so happy for you, you really deserved some good nows,, and this is fabulous x

Soph - a boat AND a brand spanking new car? you lucky mare! I love "the window is open" and hubbies response, I have a good feeling for you this cycle my deary! :hugs:

Myturnyet - your niece is gorgeous! it was too late for me to vote by the time I saw it but she is a cutie!

luckyD - I know Im going to sound so dense but I just love that you're on the other side of the world, and have the shortest day the same day we have the longest - i KNOW its obvious but its just tickles me! I think IF you don't catch this month and you're seeing the news bubs on your next OV, then I reckon you can just bring back all that gorgeous newborn baby dust and make it work for next time - maybe those EXTRA broody hormones will kick start a few things downstairs! the party yesterday sounds so cool!

Julia - awww hon I can imagine how you feel, all that joy is still there for you though hon, I bet everyone around is super over the moon for you. I Hope things work out well for your lil sister!

jaimie - 14 HAS to be a lucky number! let me know how you get on with the softcups - theyre something I have on my list of to-do's if needed!

preggo ladies - i think squirrelgirl summed it all up perfectly - plus we need your preggo hormones/baby dust floating around for us to catch! :hugs:

as for hubby and the "situation" we had last week... I wrote down my feelings in a very blunt journal entry/letter and asked him to read it, as I know I wouldnt have been able to express it all in a real conversation. the good news is we're now TTC! :) I'm OVing this weekend so lets hope he is still feeling brave then! he was so scared over the MC, and the chance of it happening again. 

thank you girls for all your support and advice on this one. :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit said:


> Well I decided to waste a test today just before I went to fetch my DD from preschool and there is a very very faint line!
> 
> I saw it almost immediately but it was so faint I thought I was kidding myself, so I left it a few more minutes and it got a bit darker. I did take a picture, but seem to have lost the cord to get it onto the computer so will post it when I find the cord - not sure it will be visible on here though. I am still sceptical because this is so unlike how I felt when I was pregnant with my DD - I am still sure AF will show so will test again in 2 days time (or maybe tomorrow)
> 
> Haven't told my DH yet - waiting til he comes home - I don't think he will believe it because I have been so grumpy.

omg omg omg :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: stick beany stick my fingers are FX This is amazing news yay Im so happy for you Tanikit you so deserve it LOL cant wait to see a pic and see them get darker


----------



## tryforbaby2

Squirrel and Lucky, Thanks so much! It means alot. 

I heard from girlsin the softcups thread a long while back that most people who use softcups gets their bfp within 3 cycles of using them. Igotmy bfp on my third cycle of ucing them and my ninth cycle of active TTC. Just a suggestion, but it doesn't cost alot and they don't hurt, maybe give them a try for a bit. 

LuckyD, my DD is semi-hyper! LOL She is a very vibrant talkative energetic little girl! She never stops! This baby is going to be just as hyper! LOL My husband said the baby looked like a bouncy ball in there while I said it looked like a jumping bean flying around inside! I think you may be onto something with the spremy trampoline! ;)
The party sounded really lovely! How is your job going?

Mush, Thank you as well. It does mean alot. I will keep thinking of all of you girls and leaving some baby dust in here as well! :dust: I didn't realize you weren't TTC for a bit but now that you are back at it, YAY!!! :hugs:

Tanikit, You have alot to do girl! I was really in denial until I seen it. But even after that I still have my doubts until I get some kind of belly and movement! Congrats again!

bbdreams, Hi :wave: Enjoy your relaxation. :hugs:


:dust:


----------



## CelticNiamh

SquirrelGirl said:


> Ok, Peeps..... Everyone must promise now that even when we each get our BFPs, we are still *TTHFers*! This isn't like the TTC forum where you can't discuss your BFP or pregnancy. Tanikit and TryFor, both of you need to stay with us and hang out! It will not hurt my feelings one bit to hear how things are going with you. Like I said to Julia when she got hers, I look forward to learning from your experiences, because, by God, I will get my BFP one day.
> 
> Please stay with us and keep chatting. You've been with the group from the beginning so it's not like you're a stranger rushing in to say "whoo hoo, I got my BFP".
> 
> Does that sound ok to everybody? If not, please let us know, because I do know it's rough to hear about on the other forums, but for me, this thread is different.
> 
> Tanikit and TryFor, do know we all support you 1000%! And plan to join you as soon as possible!

I agree 100% we need you BFP girls to stay here and give us hope Im so delighted to see some of moving on and Im so happy seeing a BFP today :happydance: some day I may have one as well :thumbup:



tryforbaby2 said:


> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> Yes, baby dust to all - hope we will see more BFPs very soon.
> 
> Tryfor how are you doing? Time has passed fast since you announced your BFP - can't believe you are so far now!
> 
> I am doing pretty well now. I think my slight MS and moodiness and laziness (lol) has subsided for now. I have been feeling good for the past week or so. I finally feel like its a bit more real since I seen baby on Ultrasound. He/She was bouncing around like crazy with a heartbeat of 178 bpm (not sure if I told you guys already, sorry if I did!). I am alittle nervous as the normal heartbeat range is anywhere between 100-180 bpm.....so what happens once it goes over 180?....Yes the time has passed fast but slow if that makes sense. I am quite lonely lurking around BnB, as I spy on you girls and how you are doing.
> 
> Are you excited?....Doh......:dohh: I am sure you are! LOL So have you figured out your due date yet? Have you told DH yet?.....Any symptoms or signs? What did you due this month? (softcups, opks.....etc etc?)
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> tanikit PLEASE stay around. and i want to see more of julia too. you guys are part of TTHF and it wouldnt be the same without you.
> 
> awww jaimie, it sucks doesnt it. Yeah you are right, cant wait til we all have babies. and yeeeey to the positive digi! Do you love the smiley face? it rocks!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Em, Love, I am here!!! Just lurking! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> I totally love the digi smiley face, especially because it was so unexpected! Hang in there HoneyBee!Click to expand...
> 
> :)
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> thanks im trying to chill out again, ive been fine for a few weeks just had a wobble over the last few days.
> ahhhh jaimie maybe this will be your month?! remember julia got her smiley earlier than expected on the month she got her bfp! lol
> i got my peak a couple of days later than normal this cycle. had some really good bding sessions though lol and used sortcups properly for the first time - so who knows - maybe this will be lucky cycle 7?!Click to expand...
> 
> I did get my smiley face early, like five days early. I wonder if the digi opk's are just better than all the others?.....I have a good feeling about you girls.
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!!!!!
> Long time no speak!
> Well actually I have been reading posts but have been pretty busy so have not had the time to do a lengthy reply as I wanted, but this morning I logged on and saw the happy news and had to say the biggest congratulations!!!!! Yay Tanikit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The bestest (yes I know that is not a real word) news ever for you xoxox Please don't leave us!
> 
> I want to give everyone a great big hug, I think we all need it. I can feel some more bfps on the way to our little forum in the coming weeks, so chins up everyone, more good news is coming our way :) :) :)
> 
> We bought a boat yesterday, pick it up tonight. It is a 16ft half cabin with an older motor but an absolute bargain. The boat itself is in perfect condition so even if we have to do some work on the motor or worst case scenario get it replaced it will still be a good deal. We should be in the water by the end of the week, just in time for school holidays!!!
> 
> AND... I pick up my brand spankers new car on Thursday!! We are a little over extended financially at the moment, but what the heck - you only live once right?!!!
> 
> Surprise, surprise, I got an early smiley face opk this morning so it looks like another early O date for me, at least dh is around this time! We didn't bd last night though but I thought it was no worries that I still had a few days up my sleeve. I told him this morning that the window is open and he said 'oops, well we better get hot and heavy tonight then'. Music to my ears...
> 
> Love and kisses to you all!Click to expand...
> 
> Soph, I think the digi opk's are just awesome and is a big aide in bfps! For some reason, yourself, jaimie and myself have gotten early smiley's which I in turn contribute to them just being better opk's than the rest!!! Finger's crossed!!!
> 
> And yessss on the boat and car! Enjoy enjoy! You only live once!!
> 
> I am in a confused state at the moment. I don;t know if I should be upset ot happy or what?.....My sister Mandi (the witch - I told you all about) is pregnant with #2 and due in January with me. My other little sister Kimberly also is pregnant and is due in February!!! WTF!!!??.....She is 18 and has no money, a boyfriend who just got out of prision and no sense of reality. I know everyone has a right to have children, but I have been trying so damned hard to enjoy my pregnancy but I feel asif it turned into a competition or something! Grrrrr! Aahhh sorry for the rant.....LOL So yes, three of us are due withina month or twoof each other......Gack....Click to expand...

I dont know what way I qouted your post LOL I have every one on it I think

any way so happy your appointment went well for you, I know what you mean about finding out some one pregnant and they are all over the place being young etc, may be this wil be the making of her though and hope its not a big competion with your other horrible sister. it may bring you and your young sister closer together that would be nice for you both. :hugs:

I just found two of my cousins are expecting, one will be on her 5th baby and the other is on her second and her first is just 7months she is 16 weeks now. Im happy and wishing it was me LOL 

sorry about typos and spellings I have to run :hugs:


----------



## Moondance

My friend is such a numbnuts.... She has this dog which she reckons she loves to bits, but this dog (a staffy pitty cattle dog mix) got pregnant to some random mixed breed dog.... She somehow failed to notice the dog was pregnant until a few days ago, and it went into what appeared to be labour 24 hours ago. In the past 24 hours, she's had mucus coming from her, she's sat at particular times panting, and contracting.... and now its over and no puppies, the dog is apparently (she says) back to normal, happy, bouncy and wanting to go for walks.
She's not taking the dog to the vet for another 2 days though.

I would think if MY dog went through what appeared to be labour and hadn't had any puppies within 12 hours, I would have carted her off to the vet, but she didn't, she went out shopping and left the dog home alone....
Gah! This frustrates me to no end.

I've seen many people do things like this before and its turned out the labour ended because the puppies couldn't be expelled and they die inside the mother, and it doesn't end pretty. One of our dogs had it happen to her twice before mum finally had her neutered because she didn't want to risk it happening again. Our dog would go through all the motions of labour, and have no puppies and a few days later, she'd have green gunk coming out of her as the dead puppies inside of her turned to goo and finally got expelled and the mum would get horribly sick while this was going on.

I just want to slap her and shake her!!!
Sorry everyone, major rant, but this makes me think she really doesn't care for her animals as much as she thinks she does!

ETA: Apologies for the post and run, just had to rant, will catch up on everything tomorrow.


----------



## Tanikit

Oh wow, imagine having 5 babies - that is actually scary! But yeah I can understand you wanting it to be you Celtic. It will be soon, I'm sure.

Tryfor I can understand you feeling weird about all being pregnant together - do you get on ok with your sisters or could it improve cause it would be nice to have the cousins close together if you do - there is an 18 month age gap between my sister's child and mine and they adore each other. How does your Mom cope with all 3 of you pregnant? 

I am still in denial today - saw the psychiatrist about stopping the meds and she says I must stop one of them over the next two weeks and only stop the other if I get hyper (manic) having stopped the first one - could be interesting. I have decided to leave the blood test til Saturday as I still need the form for the T4/TSH test and don't want them drawing blood more than they have to.

Mush so glad you are trying again and that DH agreed - maybe he just needed some time and hopefully that BFP will be just around teh corner (my DH took a break for a month and I got my BFP the next month so maybe it was a good idea)

Lucky that sounds like a nice time you spent with the kids - wow, I want to homeschool too, but 7!!! Sorry you have been feeling sick - hope you feel better soon and really hope you get your BFP - though spending time with a newborn after a BFP can be a bit scary - still would be good practice. (Newborns seem very big when you know you have to get one out of you)

Moon you are right about your friend and when she does take the dog to the vet, the vet should actually moan at her because she is putting her own dog and the puppies (which may already all be dead) at great risk - imagine if we went into labour and decided to wait 3 days before getting help - a dogs labour is usually even faster and the first pup should be borrn within an hour of starting and the next within 30min of the previous one else there is a problem.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Tanikit said:


> I am still in denial today - saw the psychiatrist about stopping the meds and she says I must stop one of them over the next two weeks and only stop the other if I get hyper (manic) having stopped the first one - could be interesting. I have decided to leave the blood test til Saturday as I still need the form for the T4/TSH test and don't want them drawing blood more than they have to.
> 
> Lucky that sounds like a nice time you spent with the kids - wow, I want to homeschool too, but 7!!! Sorry you have been feeling sick - hope you feel better soon and really hope you get your BFP - though spending time with a newborn after a BFP can be a bit scary - still would be good practice. (Newborns seem very big when you know you have to get one out of you)

 :rofl:

I hope that adjusting your meds and keeping your T4 and sugar levels on an even keel goes smoothly for you Tanikit! And I agree with your advice to Moon - that dog should definitely get checked out.

TryFor - I can also see how you'd be frustrated with your sisters and their pregnancies. My most optimistic opinion is that it might bring you closer, but I'm not sure you should try and get close to Mandy (I think that is her name?). Honestly I think the best you can hope for is that you'll be a better role model for them, but that isn't something you can do intentionally, you know? You just gotta hope they see a different path and decide they want it for themselves. I sincerely hope their choices do not ruin your enjoyment of your hard earned pregnancy.

Mush, it is fantastic to hear that your DH came around! Gosh I hope it happens for you soon and that you get a nice, healthy sticky bean :hugs:

LuckyD - I hope you are feeling better and not as frustrated. The winter solstice party sounds fantastic! I hope it is a good way to kick off this cycle for ya! I'm excited to be ovulicious around our summer solstice.

What do you gals think of a roll call for the first page of this thread? Just a little list that shows our ages, how long we've been trying for, any previous pregnancies, etc. At the top we'll have our two BFPs - Tanikit and TryFor - who each tried for about 9 months, right?

Here is a sample of the rest of the list, feel free to correct:

Jaimie2Eyes - 14th cycle, TTC #1, 34 years old

LuckyD - 7th cycle, TTC #1

HoneyBee - 7th cycle, TTC #1

Just let me know if you are game and want to be listed : )


----------



## honeybee28

jaimie i think that's a super idea - you are right im on cycle 7, ttc number one, have never been pregnant before(not even a chem, nothing) - and im 28 years old.

i didnt get that job that i went for, boohoo, but that's ok coz i know what God's playing at, he's decided that im going to get pregnant this month instead - a bfp and a new job would be far too much for me to handle you see. haha! really hope im right!!

yeah lucky cycle 7 has got to be lucky, and jaimie, you are defo going to be twice as lucky!! Im only 4dpo so im not too far ahead of you this cycle.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw HoneyBee! Super sorry about that gig, but the universe must definitely have better plans in mind : ) I'll get that roll call on the first page started with the two of us :thumbup:


----------



## Tanikit

Sorry about the job Honeybee.


----------



## honeybee28

thanks guys. im ok coz i didnt really want it, it's just knocked my self confidence a little. i'll be ok.

thanks for doing the roll call jaimie!! cant wait til we all have bfp by our names woo woo!


----------



## soph77

Sorry about the job honey :(

Love the rollcall.

Here is mine:

soph77, 32yrs. 7th cycle TTC 2nd baby, but 3rd child (I have a step-son)


----------



## soph77

Ugh, teaching yr 7 today. Hope they are a nice bunch. Had the cutest prep class yesterday.

I got a call back from my interview yesterday asking me to call them about a contract for next term so I will ring them today and find out what it is, yippee! (did I say on here that I had a job interview? or was that on facebook?) Anyway the school is a national partnership school which means that it has been targeted by the government for some reason to throw heaps of money at it to try and improve outcomes. This school has been targeted because it is in a low socio-economical area where most families are living at or below the poverty line, so could be a good challenge!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mushmouth said:


> luckyD - I know Im going to sound so dense but I just love that you're on the other side of the world, and have the shortest day the same day we have the longest - i KNOW its obvious but its just tickles me! I think IF you don't catch this month and you're seeing the news bubs on your next OV, then I reckon you can just bring back all that gorgeous newborn baby dust and make it work for next time - maybe those EXTRA broody hormones will kick start a few things downstairs! the party yesterday sounds so cool!
> 
> 
> 
> as for hubby and the "situation" we had last week... I wrote down my feelings in a very blunt journal entry/letter and asked him to read it, as I know I wouldnt have been able to express it all in a real conversation. the good news is we're now TTC! :) I'm OVing this weekend so lets hope he is still feeling brave then! he was so scared over the MC, and the chance of it happening again.
> 
> thank you girls for all your support and advice on this one. :hugs:

I agree that it's so crazy to think it's our longest day here when it's the shortest for the ladies on the other half of the world. It really does amuse me! :) 

And I do the exact same thing. I have to write to my OH when I'm really, really sad or upset because I cry and he interrupts if I don't. I think it also gives the guys time to really think about what you're saying rather than getting defensive... I'm glad this approach really worked out for you. :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> I am still in denial today - saw the psychiatrist about stopping the meds and she says I must stop one of them over the next two weeks and only stop the other if I get hyper (manic) having stopped the first one - could be interesting. I have decided to leave the blood test til Saturday as I still need the form for the T4/TSH test and don't want them drawing blood more than they have to.
> 
> Lucky that sounds like a nice time you spent with the kids - wow, I want to homeschool too, but 7!!! Sorry you have been feeling sick - hope you feel better soon and really hope you get your BFP - though spending time with a newborn after a BFP can be a bit scary - still would be good practice. (Newborns seem very big when you know you have to get one out of you)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I hope that adjusting your meds and keeping your T4 and sugar levels on an even keel goes smoothly for you Tanikit! And I agree with your advice to Moon - that dog should definitely get checked out.
> 
> TryFor - I can also see how you'd be frustrated with your sisters and their pregnancies. My most optimistic opinion is that it might bring you closer, but I'm not sure you should try and get close to Mandy (I think that is her name?). Honestly I think the best you can hope for is that you'll be a better role model for them, but that isn't something you can do intentionally, you know? You just gotta hope they see a different path and decide they want it for themselves. I sincerely hope their choices do not ruin your enjoyment of your hard earned pregnancy.
> 
> Mush, it is fantastic to hear that your DH came around! Gosh I hope it happens for you soon and that you get a nice, healthy sticky bean :hugs:
> 
> LuckyD - I hope you are feeling better and not as frustrated. The winter solstice party sounds fantastic! I hope it is a good way to kick off this cycle for ya! I'm excited to be ovulicious around our summer solstice.
> 
> What do you gals think of a roll call for the first page of this thread? Just a little list that shows our ages, how long we've been trying for, any previous pregnancies, etc. At the top we'll have our two BFPs - Tanikit and TryFor - who each tried for about 9 months, right?
> 
> Here is a sample of the rest of the list, feel free to correct:
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes - 14th cycle, TTC #1, 34 years old
> 
> LuckyD - 7th cycle, TTC #1
> 
> HoneyBee - 7th cycle, TTC #1
> 
> Just let me know if you are game and want to be listed : )Click to expand...

SquirrelGirl - 9th cycle (ooh, I hope it's my lucky 9th too!) TTC#1, 30


----------



## SquirrelGirl

tryforbaby2 said:


> Squirrel and Lucky, Thanks so much! It means alot.
> 
> I heard from girlsin the softcups thread a long while back that most people who use softcups gets their bfp within 3 cycles of using them. Igotmy bfp on my third cycle of ucing them and my ninth cycle of active TTC. Just a suggestion, but it doesn't cost alot and they don't hurt, maybe give them a try for a bit.
> 
> 
> :dust:

I know, I"m kinda all over the place with my replies, just don't have the energy to do multi-quotes right now! :haha:

I've used softcups for three months, and Lucky just started this past cycle. so hopefully cycles 4 and 2 will split the difference and be like the lucky cycle #3 for the both of us!! :rofl:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

soph77 said:


> Ugh, teaching yr 7 today. Hope they are a nice bunch. Had the cutest prep class yesterday.
> 
> I got a call back from my interview yesterday asking me to call them about a contract for next term so I will ring them today and find out what it is, yippee! (did I say on here that I had a job interview? or was that on facebook?) Anyway the school is a national partnership school which means that it has been targeted by the government for some reason to throw heaps of money at it to try and improve outcomes. This school has been targeted because it is in a low socio-economical area where most families are living at or below the poverty line, so could be a good challenge!

Yes, you told us about this a little while back! How exciting! And you thought your interview went badly!! 




Honey, sorry you didn't get the job you interviewed for. Like you said, even if you didn't want it, it's a downer if they don't offer it to you anyway. :hugs:


----------



## soph77

SquirrelGirl said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, teaching yr 7 today. Hope they are a nice bunch. Had the cutest prep class yesterday.
> 
> I got a call back from my interview yesterday asking me to call them about a contract for next term so I will ring them today and find out what it is, yippee! (did I say on here that I had a job interview? or was that on facebook?) Anyway the school is a national partnership school which means that it has been targeted by the government for some reason to throw heaps of money at it to try and improve outcomes. This school has been targeted because it is in a low socio-economical area where most families are living at or below the poverty line, so could be a good challenge!
> 
> Yes, you told us about this a little while back! How exciting! And you thought your interview went badly!!Click to expand...

Oh no that was a different interview! That on was for my teacher rating, and yes, I still feel that it was bad. I still have not gotten my results from that one yet.
But this latest one was for a contract in a school. Got the contract today, it is for a yr 6 class, yay!


----------



## LuckyD

mushmouth said:


> wowweeee so much has happened this past week eh? I'll confess to using Lucky D's MASSIVE post to catch up! lol - thanks for the summary :thumbup:
> 
> luckyD - I know Im going to sound so dense but I just love that you're on the other side of the world, and have the shortest day the same day we have the longest - i KNOW its obvious but its just tickles me! I think IF you don't catch this month and you're seeing the news bubs on your next OV, then I reckon you can just bring back all that gorgeous newborn baby dust and make it work for next time - maybe those EXTRA broody hormones will kick start a few things downstairs! the party yesterday sounds so cool!
> 
> as for hubby and the "situation" we had last week... I wrote down my feelings in a very blunt journal entry/letter and asked him to read it, as I know I wouldnt have been able to express it all in a real conversation. the good news is we're now TTC! :) I'm OVing this weekend so lets hope he is still feeling brave then! he was so scared over the MC, and the chance of it happening again.
> 
> thank you girls for all your support and advice on this one. :hugs:

I know, my post was massive! I had one night off BnB and there was soooo much to catch up on! Thanks for your message sweets - yeah, I will bring back lots of newborn baby dust from Australia...that's if lucky cycle 7 doesn't deliver! So pleased to hear that you are TTCing and that you and your hubby have been able to sort things out :hugs: that is really great



tryforbaby2 said:


> LuckyD, my DD is semi-hyper! LOL She is a very vibrant talkative energetic little girl! She never stops! This baby is going to be just as hyper! LOL My husband said the baby looked like a bouncy ball in there while I said it looked like a jumping bean flying around inside! I think you may be onto something with the spremy trampoline! ;)
> The party sounded really lovely! How is your job going?

Ha ha, you are going to have a fun household when your new bubs is born! Cute little jumping bean :flower: 
Job is going ok thanks, pretty full on really, it's a lot more responsibility than I thought and some of it I am finding quite hard, but it's still early days. We shall see!


Niamh - I mucked up the multiquote by mistake - but wanted to say hi and that I hope it's you getting pg soon as well :flower: How are you doing with the healthy eating? Hope you can TTC again soon....xx



Moondance said:


> My friend is such a numbnuts.... She has this dog which she reckons she loves to bits, but this dog (a staffy pitty cattle dog mix) got pregnant to some random mixed breed dog.... She somehow failed to notice the dog was pregnant until a few days ago, and it went into what appeared to be labour 24 hours ago. In the past 24 hours, she's had mucus coming from her, she's sat at particular times panting, and contracting.... and now its over and no puppies, the dog is apparently (she says) back to normal, happy, bouncy and wanting to go for walks.
> She's not taking the dog to the vet for another 2 days though.
> 
> I would think if MY dog went through what appeared to be labour and hadn't had any puppies within 12 hours, I would have carted her off to the vet, but she didn't, she went out shopping and left the dog home alone....
> Gah! This frustrates me to no end.
> 
> I've seen many people do things like this before and its turned out the labour ended because the puppies couldn't be expelled and they die inside the mother, and it doesn't end pretty. One of our dogs had it happen to her twice before mum finally had her neutered because she didn't want to risk it happening again. Our dog would go through all the motions of labour, and have no puppies and a few days later, she'd have green gunk coming out of her as the dead puppies inside of her turned to goo and finally got expelled and the mum would get horribly sick while this was going on.
> 
> I just want to slap her and shake her!!!
> Sorry everyone, major rant, but this makes me think she really doesn't care for her animals as much as she thinks she does!
> 
> ETA: Apologies for the post and run, just had to rant, will catch up on everything tomorrow.

This is horrible Moon, I really hope that she gets her dog to the vet and that everything is ok.



Tanikit said:


> I am still in denial today - saw the psychiatrist about stopping the meds and she says I must stop one of them over the next two weeks and only stop the other if I get hyper (manic) having stopped the first one - could be interesting. I have decided to leave the blood test til Saturday as I still need the form for the T4/TSH test and don't want them drawing blood more than they have to.
> 
> Lucky that sounds like a nice time you spent with the kids - wow, I want to homeschool too, but 7!!! Sorry you have been feeling sick - hope you feel better soon and really hope you get your BFP - though spending time with a newborn after a BFP can be a bit scary - still would be good practice. (Newborns seem very big when you know you have to get one out of you)

I know, home schooling 7 kids sounds pretty full on to me as well!!
Hope that the blood test goes well, and good luck with stopping the meds xx



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> What do you gals think of a roll call for the first page of this thread? Just a little list that shows our ages, how long we've been trying for, any previous pregnancies, etc. At the top we'll have our two BFPs - Tanikit and TryFor - who each tried for about 9 months, right?
> 
> Here is a sample of the rest of the list, feel free to correct:
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes - 14th cycle, TTC #1, 34 years old
> 
> LuckyD - 7th cycle, TTC #1
> 
> HoneyBee - 7th cycle, TTC #1
> 
> Just let me know if you are game and want to be listed : )

Sounds good to me! Add my name - you already know I am cycle 7, but you can also add my age - 32.



honeybee28 said:


> yeah lucky cycle 7 has got to be lucky, and jaimie, you are defo going to be twice as lucky!! Im only 4dpo so im not too far ahead of you this cycle.

Gooooooooooo lucky 7!!!!!!!




SquirrelGirl said:


> I've used softcups for three months, and Lucky just started this past cycle. so hopefully cycles 4 and 2 will split the difference and be like the lucky cycle #3 for the both of us!! :rofl:

I like your thinking Squirrel! It's only logical, right? xx



soph77 said:


> Oh no that was a different interview! That on was for my teacher rating, and yes, I still feel that it was bad. I still have not gotten my results from that one yet.
> But this latest one was for a contract in a school. Got the contract today, it is for a yr 6 class, yay!

Awesome Soph! That is great news xx


Hope you are all doing well today! I am tired....but ok... we are having some people up this weekend and having a bonfire on our land, should be fun. Plus my cousin and her gorgeous son are coming to visit, she lives in Auckland so I dont' get to see her too much, so that will be fun. Her son is so beautiful, he is one and a half and so cute! Can't wait to have some time with him.


----------



## honeybee28

wow.... seeing the roll call.....it's weird how we've all been trying longer than average huh (i heard 5 months is average - but perhaps that's wrong) .... i thought i was abnormal for taking this long but i guess im normal..... still, really hope that stork hurries up with a mass delivery of bubs for everyone on here!!

hope you all have a super day/eve.xxx


----------



## soph77

Thought I would share a little pearl Kai said today - 

'Mum, are you and Dad going to have parent fun time tonight?'

'What's that Kai?'

'You know,...SEX!'

(holding back laughter) 'Well yes, maybe, parents like to have fun too you know.'


Another little gem he said to me this morning - 

'Mum, I wish there was 2 of you and 2 of me.'

'Why is that?'

'Because then there would be twice as much love.'



Awwwwwww


----------



## Annamumof2

soph77 said:


> Thought I would share a little pearl Kai said today -
> 
> 'Mum, are you and Dad going to have parent fun time tonight?'
> 
> 'What's that Kai?'
> 
> 'You know,...SEX!'
> 
> (holding back laughter) 'Well yes, maybe, parents like to have fun too you know.'
> 
> 
> Another little gem he said to me this morning -
> 
> 'Mum, I wish there was 2 of you and 2 of me.'
> 
> 'Why is that?'
> 
> 'Because then there would be twice as much love.'
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwww

awwwwwww that is soooo cute, i wonder what made him come up with that? they grow up so fast


----------



## soph77

Guess what I did last night....

I got home from my dance class and dh was on the computer looking at boat stuff. I told him to hurry up and come 'give it to me wild-style' then you can go back out and do boat stuff.

He came (pardon the pun) and did his stuff and off he went back to the computer.

I squirted some preseed into a softcup and popped it in, then I reached into my bedside, pulled out my trusty vibrator and sucked those spermies up good and proper with a big fat orgasm!!!


----------



## soph77

Annamumof2 said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Thought I would share a little pearl Kai said today -
> 
> 'Mum, are you and Dad going to have parent fun time tonight?'
> 
> 'What's that Kai?'
> 
> 'You know,...SEX!'
> 
> (holding back laughter) 'Well yes, maybe, parents like to have fun too you know.'
> 
> 
> Another little gem he said to me this morning -
> 
> 'Mum, I wish there was 2 of you and 2 of me.'
> 
> 'Why is that?'
> 
> 'Because then there would be twice as much love.'
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwww
> 
> awwwwwww that is soooo cute, i wonder what made him come up with that? they grow up so fastClick to expand...

Kai is very sweet and sensitive. Before our wedding he used to call dh Dave. After the ceremony Kai went up to him and said, 'Thank you Dad for marrying my Mum'. Made us all cry, and he has called him Dad ever since.


----------



## Tanikit

Soph so glad you got the job - that is great. Let us know how it goes - when do you start? That is so cute what Kai said - he sounds adorable.

Lucky hope you have a good time with your cousin and her son.

My DD was sick last night and I my sugars went very low in the night so my poor DD was up trying to sort out a vomiting daughter and an unresposnsive wife - poor man. I was late for work today cause I overslept too, but everyone at work was late today so I didn't feel too bad.

Took a second pregnancy test today and the line came up immediately and much darker than last time, so that makes me feel a bit better. DH still does not believe I am pregnant even despite the lines.


----------



## Nixilix

Good morning girls. Got a faint second line this morning. Not convinced cause I feel very af like and doubtful becaus of mc in April. I will get a test this afternoon as used ic this morning. 

How are we all on thus glorious sunny day?

Congrats tanikit! Xxxx I sent you a msg :)


----------



## Nixilix

Good morning girls. Got a faint second line this morning. Not convinced cause I feel very af like and doubtful becaus of mc in April. I will get a test this afternoon as used ic this morning. 

How are we all on thus glorious sunny day?

Congrats tanikit! Xxxx I sent you a msg :)


----------



## soph77

Nix! Sounds like a bfp to me!!! So happy for you hun :)
Hope this is your sticky one and it is smooth sailing from here on in.
Let us know about your second text.
Big congrats!


----------



## parkgirl

For roll call.

Parkgirl- 30, TTC#1, cycle#7

Af is/was due to show yesterday or today,when/if she does, I'll be cycle#8


----------



## parkgirl

Wow, I've missed so much again. Mondays and Tuesdays are my super long days at work, so I hardly have time to think by the time I get home.


honeybee- sorry about not being offered the job. I think you have the right idea. A new job plus getting a bfp would be a lot to deal with in one month. 

soph77-You go girl. Get your :sex: on and catch that egg.

Nixilix- Sounds like a bfp to me as well.

Tanikit- Stick bean stick and hold on super tight!

LuckyD- Have a great time this weekend!

Squirrell- I also hope you have a very lucky #9

Jaimie- Hope you are doing well. 



AF was due to show yesterday or today. I really thought I would wake up to her, but nothing yet. I want to give it another day or two before testing as I don't want to see a bfn if she's going to show anyway.


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks girls, superdrug test said bfp :) very scared! Feel like I've kinda just jumped back in this thread cause of bfp.... That's defo not the case, sorry if it seems that way xxxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Super sticky & healthy baby dust to you Nixilix! Please don't worry one bit about getting a bfp shortly after checking in with us. I enjoy getting to hear about your journey and especially about your success! Really hope this goes far more smoothly for you hon.

Tanikit - so glad you are getting an even darker line, but bummed to hear your sugars went low. Did you go up and down quite a bit with your DD when you were pg with her?

You two and TryFor are making this summer BFP explosion HAPPEN!!!

Soph - your posts last night were hilarious! I found it especially funny that your DH got back on the computer afterwards ; P Kai sounds adorable. I was 10 when my Mom remarried and I remember asking my step dad if I could call him Dad. Love it when blended families are so happy together! Nice to hear about your contract and I hope you get better than expected results from the other interview.

HoneyBee - please don't worry about it taking some time for you ~ you are in good company babe xo we'll get there.

My DH has been STELLAR about this cycle - initiating as soon as he gets home, handing me the pillow afterwards, asking me if I need some preseed or the spermie trampoline ; P Although it has been rough for us at times, lately this whole TTC thing has been making us super tight. I am grateful for that.


----------



## Tanikit

Nixlix congrats - so happy for you - you've had quite a journey to this too! Glad we can share the pregnancy together too - hoping the rest of you guys will make your way over too!

Soph you also made me laugh - men really! By the way - I did tell my DH to get the laptop off his lap last cycle and he seemed to listen (apparently it can kill sperm very easily - have you felt how hot they can be?)

Jaimie glad your DH has been so nice - it is nice to feel close like that and very important, so enjoy it!

Parkgirl AF being late is always an excellent sign - can't believe you are waiting though - do you have any other signs? 

Yeah, I did struggle with my sugars with my DD too, though I don't know that I remember it all that accurately - I seem to have more resistance now and I am also on a diabetic site for pregnant diabetics that helps so I know what to expect as there is a pattern most of us go through - by later in the first trimester we are expected to get lows a lot.

I think I will go for the blood tests tomorrow - it should be over 50miu by now and I have the forms for all the tests so I won't be pricked unnecessarily.

Fingers crossed for all of you entering the 2ww now/soon.


----------



## Ejay

Wow comngrats Nix, this is looking like a fantastic month.

Due to O over the weekend, so will be getting plenty of BD action in, althought weather is going to be scorching hot, it's hot hot hot!!!

Jaimie roll call info:

Ejay - 30, TTC#1 and cycle 10

I hope we all stay in touch throughout TTC, BFP and beyond 

Hope everyone is ok. Fingers crossed for you Parkgirl that it tuens out to be a BFP


----------



## parkgirl

Tanikit said:


> Nixlix congrats - so happy for you - you've had quite a journey to this too! Glad we can share the pregnancy together too - hoping the rest of you guys will make your way over too!
> 
> Soph you also made me laugh - men really! By the way - I did tell my DH to get the laptop off his lap last cycle and he seemed to listen (apparently it can kill sperm very easily - have you felt how hot they can be?)
> 
> Jaimie glad your DH has been so nice - it is nice to feel close like that and very important, so enjoy it!
> 
> Parkgirl AF being late is always an excellent sign - can't believe you are waiting though - do you have any other signs?
> 
> Yeah, I did struggle with my sugars with my DD too, though I don't know that I remember it all that accurately - I seem to have more resistance now and I am also on a diabetic site for pregnant diabetics that helps so I know what to expect as there is a pattern most of us go through - by later in the first trimester we are expected to get lows a lot.
> 
> I think I will go for the blood tests tomorrow - it should be over 50miu by now and I have the forms for all the tests so I won't be pricked unnecessarily.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of you entering the 2ww now/soon.

No other symptoms what so ever. No cramping, no moodiness, nothing. 

I hope your blood tests go well.



Ejay said:


> Wow comngrats Nix, this is looking like a fantastic month.
> 
> Due to O over the weekend, so will be getting plenty of BD action in, althought weather is going to be scorching hot, it's hot hot hot!!!
> 
> Jaimie roll call info:
> 
> Ejay - 30, TTC#1 and cycle 10
> 
> I hope we all stay in touch throughout TTC, BFP and beyond
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Fingers crossed for you Parkgirl that it tuens out to be a BFP

:hugs: Thanks. Have a fun time catching that egg!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

ParkGirl - is it usual for you to have no symptoms before AF? I find that pretty exciting!

For those of us still trying, the average age on the roll call is 30.8 and the average number of cycles is 7 : ) I'm a little sad about being the oldest and having tried the longest :haha:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Super sticky & healthy baby dust to you Nixilix! Please don't worry one bit about getting a bfp shortly after checking in with us. I enjoy getting to hear about your journey and especially about your success! Really hope this goes far more smoothly for you hon.
> 
> Tanikit - so glad you are getting an even darker line, but bummed to hear your sugars went low. Did you go up and down quite a bit with your DD when you were pg with her?
> 
> You two and TryFor are making this summer BFP explosion HAPPEN!!!
> 
> Soph - your posts last night were hilarious! I found it especially funny that your DH got back on the computer afterwards ; P Kai sounds adorable. I was 10 when my Mom remarried and I remember asking my step dad if I could call him Dad. Love it when blended families are so happy together! Nice to hear about your contract and I hope you get better than expected results from the other interview.
> 
> HoneyBee - please don't worry about it taking some time for you ~ you are in good company babe xo we'll get there.
> 
> My DH has been STELLAR about this cycle - initiating as soon as he gets home, handing me the pillow afterwards, asking me if I need some preseed or the spermie trampoline ; P Although it has been rough for us at times, lately this whole TTC thing has been making us super tight. I am grateful for that.

Awww Jaimie I love you like a good sister of mine! :) You are too sweet! 
I love love love to hear that this cycle for you is super awesome!!! Have great sex! :sex: Enjoy each other, but you know that! 



Nixilix said:


> Thanks girls, superdrug test said bfp :) very scared! Feel like I've kinda just jumped back in this thread cause of bfp.... That's defo not the case, sorry if it seems that way xxxx

Congratulations!!! Finally the TTHF thread is moving on up!!! I can't wait for all us to be together!!! :flower:



soph77 said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, teaching yr 7 today. Hope they are a nice bunch. Had the cutest prep class yesterday.
> 
> I got a call back from my interview yesterday asking me to call them about a contract for next term so I will ring them today and find out what it is, yippee! (did I say on here that I had a job interview? or was that on facebook?) Anyway the school is a national partnership school which means that it has been targeted by the government for some reason to throw heaps of money at it to try and improve outcomes. This school has been targeted because it is in a low socio-economical area where most families are living at or below the poverty line, so could be a good challenge!
> 
> Yes, you told us about this a little while back! How exciting! And you thought your interview went badly!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no that was a different interview! That on was for my teacher rating, and yes, I still feel that it was bad. I still have not gotten my results from that one yet.
> But this latest one was for a contract in a school. Got the contract today, it is for a yr 6 class, yay!Click to expand...

Yay!!! :happydance:



soph77 said:


> Guess what I did last night....
> 
> I got home from my dance class and dh was on the computer looking at boat stuff. I told him to hurry up and come 'give it to me wild-style' then you can go back out and do boat stuff.
> 
> He came (pardon the pun) and did his stuff and off he went back to the computer.
> 
> I squirted some preseed into a softcup and popped it in, then I reached into my bedside, pulled out my trusty vibrator and sucked those spermies up good and proper with a big fat orgasm!!!

Bowchickabowwow.........:sex: NICE!!! I am loving the fun and loving sex that you and DH and jaimie and DH are having!!!


----------



## parkgirl

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> ParkGirl - is it usual for you to have no symptoms before AF? I find that pretty exciting!

No, it's not. I usually get pretty strong cramps a few days before she shows. Plus, by now I'm usually crying my eyes out at every sappy commercial. :shrug:

I want to test, but I'm also afraid to. I don't want to see a bfn again. Maybe on Friday or Saturday if the :witch: still hasn't shown.


----------



## parkgirl

> For those of us still trying, the average age on the roll call is 30.8 and the average number of cycles is 7 : ) I'm a little sad about being the oldest and having tried the longest


That's great to know. I'm almost spot on the average.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nixilix said:


> Good morning girls. Got a faint second line this morning. Not convinced cause I feel very af like and doubtful becaus of mc in April. I will get a test this afternoon as used ic this morning.
> 
> How are we all on thus glorious sunny day?
> 
> Congrats tanikit! Xxxx I sent you a msg :)

I had to stop reading when I read this.....:hugs::thumbup: FX honey that the line gets darker thirlled for you:hugs: pic please


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Nixilix said:


> Thanks girls, superdrug test said bfp :) very scared! Feel like I've kinda just jumped back in this thread cause of bfp.... That's defo not the case, sorry if it seems that way xxxx

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This really is turning into a BFP Explosion Summer (or Winter depending on your location)!!!! Let's carry this momentum into July! :thumbup:


And you're part of the team, so no worries whatsoever! You needed a break... many of us have needed one at one time or another for various reasons, so post away!!! We're all absolutely ecstatic for you! Have you told the OH? I always enjoy stories of how the OH reacted. 


Soph, guess I was a little mixed up on the interviews! Congrats again! :flower:


Park, wow, you have some will power girl. But I do understand the disappointment of a BFN. I have absolutely every finger, toe, and eye crossed for you!!!! So hurry up and test so I can see again! :rofl: Just kidding! I wish I had that much will power. I just gotta POAS sometimes, even for no logical reason whatsoever! :)


My OH and I are going to start 'his' plan of BDing every three days tonight. Should be fun!! I told him it's his month to decide the plan, and he said ok, but none of that testing stuff (meaning my CBFM). I'm still going to use it, but I found it hysterical that he had a plan in mind and noticed all the POAS action going on! I do love him, hehe. :cloud9:


----------



## LuckyD

honeybee28 said:


> wow.... seeing the roll call.....it's weird how we've all been trying longer than average huh (i heard 5 months is average - but perhaps that's wrong) .... i thought i was abnormal for taking this long but i guess im normal..... still, really hope that stork hurries up with a mass delivery of bubs for everyone on here!!

You are normal Honeybee! We are all normal. I think the average time depends on different things i.e. age, but it's all just numbers anyway. You are gonna be fine love xx



soph77 said:


> Thought I would share a little pearl Kai said today -
> 
> 'Mum, are you and Dad going to have parent fun time tonight?'
> 
> 'What's that Kai?'
> 
> 'You know,...SEX!'
> 
> (holding back laughter) 'Well yes, maybe, parents like to have fun too you know.'
> 
> 
> Another little gem he said to me this morning -
> 
> 'Mum, I wish there was 2 of you and 2 of me.'
> 
> 'Why is that?'
> 
> 'Because then there would be twice as much love.'
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwww

Soph, this is absolutely adorable. What a sweetheart! 



Nixilix said:


> Good morning girls. Got a faint second line this morning. Not convinced cause I feel very af like and doubtful becaus of mc in April. I will get a test this afternoon as used ic this morning.

Nix!! Oh my god, how exciting! Congratulations!!!! I understand you feeling a bit strange about it because of what happened in April, hope it begins to feel a bit more real soon. And don't worry about feeling like you are just coming back with a BFP...you were an original TTHFer and you are always welcome no matter what! So happy for you xxxx



parkgirl said:


> AF was due to show yesterday or today. I really thought I would wake up to her, but nothing yet. I want to give it another day or two before testing as I don't want to see a bfn if she's going to show anyway.

This is sounding very positive parkgirl!! I totally understand not wanting to see a BFN, I am exactly the same and always try and hold out as long as possible without testing. Good luck xxx



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> My DH has been STELLAR about this cycle - initiating as soon as he gets home, handing me the pillow afterwards, asking me if I need some preseed or the spermie trampoline ; P Although it has been rough for us at times, lately this whole TTC thing has been making us super tight. I am grateful for that.

This is so awesome to hear Jaimie, so glad that you are having some good baby-making time together. It can be so hard for both partners, so it's lovely when it feels like it is actually making you closer. I have a good feeling about you this cycle xx



Tanikit said:


> Yeah, I did struggle with my sugars with my DD too, though I don't know that I remember it all that accurately - I seem to have more resistance now and I am also on a diabetic site for pregnant diabetics that helps so I know what to expect as there is a pattern most of us go through - by later in the first trimester we are expected to get lows a lot.
> 
> I think I will go for the blood tests tomorrow - it should be over 50miu by now and I have the forms for all the tests so I won't be pricked unnecessarily.

Good luck for the blood tests Tanikit! Glad that you have a helpful site for pregnant diabetes, it helps so much if you know what to expect I am sure - less surprises and more ability to plan for things. 



Ejay said:


> Due to O over the weekend, so will be getting plenty of BD action in, althought weather is going to be scorching hot, it's hot hot hot!!!

Oooh, have fun! Hot inside the bedroom and out!



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> For those of us still trying, the average age on the roll call is 30.8 and the average number of cycles is 7 : ) I'm a little sad about being the oldest and having tried the longest :haha:

Aw sweetie, don't be sad...averages are just that - averages - just silly numbers. And think about all the (lucky and annoying) people that get pg on their first try - that means that some people have to wait longer than 9 months to make 9 the 'average'. I am sure it is gonna happen for you really soon xxxxx



SquirrelGirl said:


> My OH and I are going to start 'his' plan of BDing every three days tonight. Should be fun!! I told him it's his month to decide the plan, and he said ok, but none of that testing stuff (meaning my CBFM). I'm still going to use it, but I found it hysterical that he had a plan in mind and noticed all the POAS action going on! I do love him, hehe. :cloud9:

I really like this Squirrel, I think it's really cool that you got your DH to choose the plan this month. I think I am going to steal this idea and ask my OH about how he wants to approach things. Good to keep our OH's involved and feeling like they have a contribution too.


Well, I am very happy to see that the predicted June Explosion is actually occurring, even though I am not in it :haha:
Let's keep it up!! Can't wait to have the TTHF Graduates thread over in the Pregnancy forums.


Well, yikes, I just asked my OH about what he wants to do this cycle. He said he doesn't trust 'those things' (OPKs) so wants to BD every other day from CD8 to CD28. And maybe a few more 'when you turn black' (he means when I get a positive OPK!). Hmmmm, we shall see if we can actually keep this up!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ahhhh!! So much to catch up on, again! I'm reading through, and keep seeing stuff I want to reply to and then forgetting. :dohh:

Just want to say that I totally agree with Squirrel about TTHFers staying right here after BFPS. My goal is for eventually ALL of us to be knocked up! And we can chat about our experiences and still TTHF. How cool would that be??:cloud9:

Soph - congrats on the new job offer!

Nixlix - yay for BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Squirrel - love that, too, that your DH has a plan. So cute! Hope you don't mind, but think I will steal that, as well. Will ask my DH his plan. Trying to be super chill this month as we're going to a specialist at the end of July. 

Parkgirl - keep us posted!

Mush - very happy to hear that you've worked things out w/ your DH. Good for you for being up front and honest! 

Lucky - the bonfire sounds like so much fun...I'll be right there. :haha:

For roll call, I'm 32 TTC#1...I want to say it's cycle #14, but kind of lost count. :dohh:

Jaimie - I'm pretty close to you...I'll be turning 33 this year. :flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

well girls i tested last night and negative, i am not due on till sunday so if nothing by tuesday i will have a word with the doctor when she rings but i have the signs that i really do feel pregnant, but then again it might just be this stupid weather


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:rofl: Lucky, when I read "and maybe a few more when you turn black" at first I thought it said "and maybe a few more when you turn your back" and that just slayed me! I really like the idea of you and Squirrel letting your OH's have a go at the BD game plan. I think I'll try that next cycle...

And thanks for the reassurance Lucky ~ MyTurn made me feel heaps better by not even knowing if she's been trying for 14 cycles. I definitely need to adopt that carefree attitude! Y'all are totally right, even with a couple of 14 cycle tries in the roll call we barely budge the average of 9 cycles. I also love that we are all in our late 20s / mid 30s. No wonder we get along so well! :happydance:

I was definitely feeling a little sorry for myself yesterday but I think that is mostly because it was a slow work day. I had a run this morning in the desert and feel loads better. I am going to block a couple of gals on Facebook too - too many ultrasound pics and baby pics! Blocking makes me happy :happydance: They aren't people I know very well and I will unblock them once I am less cranky about babies and bumps. You'd think someone that gets cranky about that stuff wouldn't spend half her day on a forum of the same name...:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







images.jpeg
File size: 2.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Ejay

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> ParkGirl - is it usual for you to have no symptoms before AF? I find that pretty exciting!
> 
> For those of us still trying, the average age on the roll call is 30.8 and the average number of cycles is 7 : ) I'm a little sad about being the oldest and having tried the longest :haha:

Thanks Jaimie, it's interesting to see that in reality it is down to luck and perseverence.



parkgirl said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> ParkGirl - is it usual for you to have no symptoms before AF? I find that pretty exciting!
> 
> No, it's not. I usually get pretty strong cramps a few days before she shows. Plus, by now I'm usually crying my eyes out at every sappy commercial. :shrug:
> 
> I want to test, but I'm also afraid to. I don't want to see a bfn again. Maybe on Friday or Saturday if the :witch: still hasn't shown.Click to expand...

You are amazing holding out for so long, but I do understand, it's a killer to see BFN. Realy have my fingers crossed for you xx



SquirrelGirl said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, superdrug test said bfp :) very scared! Feel like I've kinda just jumped back in this thread cause of bfp.... That's defo not the case, sorry if it seems that way xxxx
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This really is turning into a BFP Explosion Summer (or Winter depending on your location)!!!! Let's carry this momentum into July! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> And you're part of the team, so no worries whatsoever! You needed a break... many of us have needed one at one time or another for various reasons, so post away!!! We're all absolutely ecstatic for you! Have you told the OH? I always enjoy stories of how the OH reacted.
> 
> 
> Soph, guess I was a little mixed up on the interviews! Congrats again! :flower:
> 
> 
> Park, wow, you have some will power girl. But I do understand the disappointment of a BFN. I have absolutely every finger, toe, and eye crossed for you!!!! So hurry up and test so I can see again! :rofl: Just kidding! I wish I had that much will power. I just gotta POAS sometimes, even for no logical reason whatsoever! :)
> 
> 
> My OH and I are going to start 'his' plan of BDing every three days tonight. Should be fun!! I told him it's his month to decide the plan, and he said ok, but none of that testing stuff (meaning my CBFM). I'm still going to use it, but I found it hysterical that he had a plan in mind and noticed all the POAS action going on! I do love him, hehe. :cloud9:Click to expand...

Squirrel - I love the fact that you are leaving this up to your OH this month. Last cycle I got a bit upset with OH about the fact that it always seemed like me doing the research and trying out new TTC things, if this cycle doesn't work I think I will leave it up to him to decide next cycle.

Lucky - your OH is funny, bding at that rate if you don't get your BFP at least you will have burned a lot of calories trying :haha:



Annamumof2 said:


> well girls i tested last night and negative, i am not due on till sunday so if nothing by tuesday i will have a word with the doctor when she rings but i have the signs that i really do feel pregnant, but then again it might just be this stupid weather

FX for you Anna, hope that AF stays away.


Well I have realy confused Fertility Friend with my temperatures today, I have had 3 rises and it put dotted cross hatches in on CD8 thinking I had ovulated. I know I haven't, just started to get EWCM today CD11, I think my temps have gone up a bit due to the hot weather, it was way to hot last night, should have had some bd action but just flaked out naked on the bed instead


----------



## Annamumof2

well girls i am wondering what to do, i have had no signs atall of anything my nipples was sore when i was ovulating and i know i was ovulating as Andy told me hehe, soooo now i got to wait and see what happens but i put a ticker up that shows how far i MIGHT be, just need to keep fingers crossed now that something happens


----------



## Tanikit

I'm longing for some hot weather - apparently hot weather can make you more fertile so good luck to all of you BDing at the moment. They say it may snow again here - it snowed when I was pregnant with DD in 2007 and it hadn't snowed here in 24 years before that. Now they say it will probably snow here this year - I think I'd like that, though I am not prepared for it at all (still no gloves or scarf)

Jaimie laughed when I read what you thought Lucky had written - could just imagine it! Sorry you had a rough day - definitely need some more fun.

We have had a crazy busy day at work and I am so tired - DD is sick and really not doing well and has had to be at work with me. My sugars are at least coming to a slightly better level now, so things may settle down (I hope) and I got the blood test done today - woman got my vein first time! Yay! - I told her congrats cause they almost always miss. Fudgie needs his stitches out tomorrow - he's doing so great I am really impressed and he adores my DD.

Squirrel you are brave to leave things up to OH though it makes a lot of sense - maybe this will be your lucky cycle because of it.

Anna you have been through so much lately - really hope you will get great positive news soon (a BFP)


----------



## MyTurnYet

Jaimie, my nickname is Miss CrankyPants! :haha: DH calls me that all the time...I have no idea why. :shrug: Actually, I do. :winkwink: That name tag button cracked me up. And yeah, block those people!! 

Ohhh, I love that about the hot weather....it is 95 degrees out here today. I have no idea what that is in celcius. But, I just got back from a doctor appointment. I had an ultrasound today for some extra reassurance after my little crying session at the OB last week. I wanted to know if it's possible that my fibroid got bigger since last year. Apparently, it did grow slightly, but the tech said it's still really small and she sees people with fibroids get pg all the time, and it's all the way in the back where it shouldn't hurt my chances at all. So that made me happy. She also looked at my left ovary and saw no dominant follicles and I was all bummed since it's right before O time for me, but then she looked at my right ovary and saw two very large follicles. I could kind of see what she was talking about on the screen. She told me it's "time to make a date" and recommended having a bottle of wine tonight. :haha: That made me SUPER happy. Wouldn't it be great if I got pg this cycle, and then one day can tell my child to be, "I remember when you were a follicle?" :rofl:

Ok, I'm a bit relieved and excited right now, if you can't tell. :winkwink:

Parkgirl and Anna, I have everything crossed for you...even the bbs...I forgot the symbol for crossed bbs. :rofl: I think Soph or Jaimie made it up.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, I forgot to post my funny stories...

So, for the past couple of hours I've been trying to get on BnB and thought that the site was down because kept getting an error message. Finally, I realized that I somehow kept typing in "babyandbumb." :blush:

Also, yesterday DH and I were both working from home and he has this habit of running into my office and flashing me while I'm on a conference call. :flasher: (OMG, he'd die if he knew I was typing this right now.) Anyway, he did that yesterday, and I came down to his office after to yell at him and he got all sweet and cuddly and we wound up BDing when we were supposed to be working. :sex: I guess that's not really funny, but I felt all sneaky and stuff. :shhh: TTHF!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh yea! I forgot your nickname was Miss Cranky Pants MyTurn : ) You need one of those buttons. You are SO lucky you get to work from home with DH. I get to work from home lots and sometimes my DH has the day off. I would throttle him if he flashed me during a conference call though - that would make me totally lose it with hilarity! I'm so glad you are having fun baby making action. You should have gotten a pic of our future child / follicle on the ultrasound : ) Glad your doc did that for you, that is really nice.

Crossed boobies: (.Y.) I got that from TryForBaby2

By the way, when I was looking for a cranky image I found this: https://www.crankypantshome.com/ ridiculous cutie pie hand knit toddler pants! Why does the universe give me cutie pie baby stuff when I'm looking for an image to express my crankiness about not having a cutie pie baby?


----------



## honeybee28

nooooo jaimie that's normal boobies i think crossed boobies is (.x.) !!! Jaimie, you'll get there before you know it I'm sure of it and it'll be soooo sweet when it happens. Everything happens for a reason.xx defo block those fb people.

jill YEY to follicles, im really glad the apppointment went well. 
doc is taking blood from me tomorrow for 7dpo test. hubs has a SA next thursday! Do you know how long before the appointment we're not meant to aherm release the spermies for!?

parkgirl and anna, fx for you

tanikit are you feeling any more pregnant yet?!

yey nix!! Congrats. fx for you

hi ejay, lucky, soph niamh (you've been a bit quiet lately hope you're ok), moon, squirrel!!! Loads of love and dust.xxx


----------



## MyTurnYet

Haaaaa, that's hysterical about the cranky pants toddler pants! You know I totally want to buy some, even though I don't have a toddler to put them on. I can make my niece and nephew wear them. :haha:

Honey, my DH had two SAs. The second one was a repeat because he, ahem, "released" too close to the first test (like the day before) and the volume wound up being too low, so yeah, definitely watch out for that. :rofl: From what I remember, he should try to abstain for 3 days before the test, but not for 10 days before. Does that make sense? In other words, make sure he "releases" within at least 10 days before so that :spermy: is "fresh," but abstain 3 days before test date.

That cracked me up about asking for a follicle pic...how funny would that be if hubby came home and I had a follicle pic on the fridge? :rofl:


----------



## Tanikit

MyTurnYet - you better get busy - sounds like it would be twins if you fell pregnant this cycle! You normally only see one dominant follicle that close to ovulation.

Not feeling any more pregnant - just very happy that AF has stayed away. Bought another test today despite having a blood test today cause I can't quite believe it and I need to keep seeing it.

Jaimie that is so cute - I think that is so you know what not to get your baby when you get your BFP and when it is born though.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ohhhh, I want twins so badly! That'd be great. :happydance: Have a twin niece and nephew...they run in my family, and in DH's family, too. His cousin has triplets, though. I think that's one too many. She needs to have a nanny help her. Maybe it wouldn't be so bad, though? 

Tanikit, I love your new "March Mummies" sig. Sooo cute!


----------



## honeybee28

ok cool thanks jill - hehe thats funny that your dh had to have it done twice! 

oooooh twins would be so great i would love that! i'd take just baby now though please mr stork!!

yey tanikit! Glad the bloods went ok. i think you need to start believing it!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Mmmm - Tanikit is a yummy march mummy! Wee! Did you have this hard a time believing you were pg with DD? I think all the TTC insanity might make you doubt yourself - you are really honest to goodness knocked up hon!

MyTurn - I didn't realize we have that SA situation in common too! My DH released 1 1/2 days before his and his volume was low too. That makes me think that BDing every day isn't such a hot idea, that every other day or every couple of days during your window is better. My DH is doing another one in July...I would love to see you catch both those eggies babe!


I think I'll get and post a mature follicle pic as my profile pic - that will make me feel better about ultrasound pics on Facebook : )

HoneyBee - definitely learn from our mistake and just make sure he releases 3 days before his SA! Sorry you have to go through that hon. It can be really tough for the dudes when their SA results are bad so I think it is a good idea to follow the 3 day rule. I felt very guilty for trying so close to my DH's sample...but it made him drink less!

(.X.) for the 2ww!


----------



## honeybee28

Yeah i think you're right about that actually jaimie, must mean that bd'ing everyday isnt a great idea. crazy right? defo less bding for me next cycle, we did it 5 days in a row this cycle.... cant be good huh!?

haha a teeny tiny bit of me hopes the results make him cut back on drinking. but then most of me doesnt hope that, coz if he didnt cut back what i considered to be enough it'd probably cause a row and we're so tight at the moment.

jaimie really hope that your dh's will be better in july, has he made a lot of changes? is he drinking a lot less than he was?

ok so it's next thursday night, so do monday night right?

ahhhh i just had loads of cookies and cream haagen daz mmmmm sooooooo yummy. i really love ice cream. mint choc chip is my favourite flavour. ahhhh i cant wait til im baking a bean in my belly i might call it a little choc chip lol.

so jamie and jill - are you meant to be working at the moment?! wish i could work from home. id probably wear my pjs all day though lol!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

um, yea, definitely supposed to be working :haha:

My DH has been a super star champ about taking vitamins, drinking more water, drinking less beer, and generally trying to improve his :spermy: for our next sample in July.

And I think a "release" on thursday for a monday sample is perfect.

I've been trying to stay away from the coffee hagen daaz in my freezer :munch:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ohhhh, mint chocolate chip is my favorite, too!! Followed very closely by cookies and cream, yum yum! :munch: 

Yup, I'm supposed to be working, too. Ssshhh...got all excited about the follicles, and now can't go back to my work computer. I do have it sitting next to me, and check my e-mail every few minutes or so. :shhh:

Jaimie, I remember you said your DH was cutting back on drinking...I can't seem to get mine to do that! :dohh: He's also a baby about taking vitamins. He does take Emergen-C, though. That he does all on his own without me having to ask, so I try to make sure we're stocked up in it. I used to take it, too, until I heard (or read somewhere) that too much vitamin C for TTC women can be bad.


----------



## honeybee28

sorry i meant that the other way around, his SA is booked for next Thursday so bd on monday night right?

mmmmmmm iiiiiice cream

ahhhh that's so good! Must make it that bit easier that he's doing his bit to help. 

haha naughty you. im meant to be studying actually, ive done an hour or so. gonna go and have a hot bath now i think. hope you get your work done lady!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, and I totally wear my PJs most days...:haha: Today I actually got dressed because we had to have an appraiser stop by, and because of my appointment. 

I started working from home one day a week when I first started with my company, but last year they couldn't give us raises because of the economy, so my boss said we could work from home more to make up for it...save $ on gas and all that. Fine by me! Most of the team is in a different part of the country, anyway, so even when I go in to the office, I'm by my lonesome. :nope:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, I get it, honey. I think maybe actually BD Sunday night then, since his appt. is on Thurs. 

Ok, alright, I guess I'll go get some work done, now. :winkwink:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Yea, I'd do Sunday HoneyBee! And I'll go back to work too - and I definitely wear pj's or work out clothes most days I work from home : )


----------



## honeybee28

ahhh so jealous of you both! Thanks for the tip, will warn dh tonight! Enjoy the rest of your day.xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

So much to catch up on!! Still have two pages to read, but before I forget everything or get too many multi-quotes going.... here's my first attempt! hehe!



MyTurnYet said:


> Squirrel - love that, too, that your DH has a plan. So cute! Hope you don't mind, but think I will steal that, as well. Will ask my DH his plan. Trying to be super chill this month as we're going to a specialist at the end of July.

Of course, steal away. In all honesty, at the time I asked him his plan I was bawling about it not being our month yet again, and clearly what I was doing wasn't working. It really blew me away that he had a very quick answer to the question, though! 




Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I was definitely feeling a little sorry for myself yesterday but I think that is mostly because it was a slow work day. I had a run this morning in the desert and feel loads better. I am going to block a couple of gals on Facebook too - too many ultrasound pics and baby pics! Blocking makes me happy :happydance: They aren't people I know very well and I will unblock them once I am less cranky about babies and bumps. You'd think someone that gets cranky about that stuff wouldn't spend half her day on a forum of the same name...:dohh:

Yep, just recently hid or unfriended several people on Facebook for this very reason. Definitely makes for a better facebook experience!




Tanikit said:


> I'm longing for some hot weather - apparently hot weather can make you more fertile so good luck to all of you BDing at the moment.
> 
> Squirrel you are brave to leave things up to OH though it makes a lot of sense - maybe this will be your lucky cycle because of it.

WHAT?!?!?! I have never heard this! In that case, bring on the heat wave!!!!!!!!!!! :icecream:

And the thought of letting OH decide when to BD really relieves a lot of stress on me. It's more like a partnership. I was starting to feel like I was doing everything by taking vitamins, POAS, saying when to BD, etc. So it's nice. :cloud9:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> Ohhh, I love that about the hot weather....it is 95 degrees out here today. I have no idea what that is in celcius. But, I just got back from a doctor appointment. I had an ultrasound today for some extra reassurance after my little crying session at the OB last week. I wanted to know if it's possible that my fibroid got bigger since last year. Apparently, it did grow slightly, but the tech said it's still really small and she sees people with fibroids get pg all the time, and it's all the way in the back where it shouldn't hurt my chances at all. So that made me happy. She also looked at my left ovary and saw no dominant follicles and I was all bummed since it's right before O time for me, but then she looked at my right ovary and saw two very large follicles. I could kind of see what she was talking about on the screen. She told me it's "time to make a date" and recommended having a bottle of wine tonight. :haha: That made me SUPER happy. Wouldn't it be great if I got pg this cycle, and then one day can tell my child to be, "I remember when you were a follicle?" :rofl:
> 
> Ok, I'm a bit relieved and excited right now, if you can't tell. :winkwink:
> 
> Parkgirl and Anna, I have everything crossed for you...even the bbs...I forgot the symbol for crossed bbs. :rofl: I think Soph or Jaimie made it up.

Go get him, MyTurn, whoop whoop! bowchicka bow bow



MyTurnYet said:


> Also, yesterday DH and I were both working from home and he has this habit of running into my office and flashing me while I'm on a conference call. :flasher: (OMG, he'd die if he knew I was typing this right now.) Anyway, he did that yesterday, and I came down to his office after to yell at him and he got all sweet and cuddly and we wound up BDing when we were supposed to be working. :sex: I guess that's not really funny, but I felt all sneaky and stuff. :shhh: TTHF!

That is ---AWESOME---! So jealous of the mid day rendezvous!!!




Tanikit said:


> MyTurnYet - you better get busy - sounds like it would be twins if you fell pregnant this cycle! You normally only see one dominant follicle that close to ovulation.
> 
> Not feeling any more pregnant - just very happy that AF has stayed away. Bought another test today despite having a blood test today cause I can't quite believe it and I need to keep seeing it.

TWINS!!!!! :baby::baby: THAT WOULD BE CRAZY AWESOME! And Myturn, if you don't want two at the same time, I'll take one! :rofl: 

Hope it starts to sink in soon for you Tanikit! :baby:


----------



## soph77

omg, I think I just did something bad :(

Had a shitty day yesterday, so woke up today determined to have a good day :)

Hungry.... Check cupboards - empty :(

Bought a mars bar yesterday that I didn't eat, that will be OK for breakfast :)

Turns out, mars bars are not a good breakfast choice - feel sick :(


----------



## soph77

Hi girls! It sounds as if we have some exciting times ahead for us here. I think seeing as we are all a bit past the average time for getting pg, it must be catch up time. Those bfps will start rolling in like a domino effect.

I am so envious of all of you who can eat all those delicious flavours of ice cream! I cannot eat ice cream, I don't know what it is about it, but as soon as I eat some I get an instant throbbing headache. It cannot be the dairy because I have no problem with milk. Just ice cream :(

I think I am 2dpo. It seem as as if I Oed again on cd11, but I have had NO fertile cm. Going off my allergy meds has made no difference whatsoever. This is my 3rd or 4th month taking epo from af to O. Made no difference. ANDDDDDDDDDD I have been eating grapefruits and drinking grapefruit juice! NOTHING gggrrrrrrrrrrrr.

I have been squirting preseed into my softcups so hope that will suffice. (I love the word suffice, it is a great word, one of my favourites. What are your favourite words?)

I am going to keep bding though just in case I haven't Oed yet.

I told dh we will have to get the boat in the water on the weekend and get horny in it. I've been calling him skipper.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ooooooh, boat sex! Everybody is really TTHF! :)

I wonder if it has something to do with how the ice cream is processed (ie, maybe the milk is heated?) Have you tried making your own? Ever since we went to Italy for our honeymoon, I love love love love love Gelato. oh wow, is it way better than ice cream! I think it has more milk and less cream in it. It's amazing!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Soph - your posts are cracking me up. Although when I have candy bars for breakfast they don't make me sick. They just make me cranky from the sugar crash...I also recommend gelato - it is amazing. Calling your DH skipper is hilarious!

I dig what you are saying about all of us being just around or past average, so we'll start rolling in our bfps any day now :thumbup:


----------



## soph77

I can eat gelato, but not too much. Sorbet is ok :)


----------



## soph77

omg the weirdest crazy thing just happened over here! I just got a big package delivered here, even though I was not expecting anything.

Turns out a few weeks ago as I was searching the net for random baby stuff I entered a competition. Turns out I won something! It is not a huge win but exciting and cool anyway!

I won:

a pack of newborn huggies nappies,
a newborn and sensitive huggies baby wipes top-up tub,
a refillable pack of huggies baby wipes,
a pack of huggies change mats
an OiOi sophisticated baby bag!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

oooh, maybe it's a sign! 

It's always fun to win something unexpected like that! :) I keep thinking I need to play the lotto, ...just in case... :cool:


----------



## soph77

SquirrelGirl said:


> oooh, maybe it's a sign!
> 
> It's always fun to win something unexpected like that! :) I keep thinking I need to play the lotto, ...just in case... :cool:

i sooooooooooooooooo hope it is a sign!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Honey Hi hun Im here, I pop in and out checking up on ye all :flower:

LuckyD how are you doing hun, all ok I hope, Im ok still on my healthy eating plan and lost some more weight this week:happydance: I feel good :thumbup:

Soph that's so cool boat sex! :haha: have fun :thumbup:

Jaimie ahhhh HUGS hope your feeling much better today I dont think your the oldest here though could it possible be me Im 35 Monday eeeek!:wacko::wacko:

Tanikit whoo hoo looking forward to seeing how your blood test goes but Im sure it will be a BFP :flower:

MyTurnYEt you should try MACA I have been taking it for just over two months now and have noticed loads of EWCM and I had nearly nothing before this it has made AF better as well no wild mood swings before hand, more intense orgasms and wait for it seeing as nearly any thing goes here PML :haha: I had two in a hot BD session whoot!:happydance: I couldn't praise the stuff more.


----------



## honeybee28

mmmmm chocolate for breakfast makes me cranky too. soph you're hilarious! Boat sex!
im not sure what my favourite words are but i hate the words secretion, and discharge. oh i quite like the word flaps, it makes me giggle.

yessss lets hope the bfps keep on rolling in.

im 7dpo today, off for blood tests. dh told me last night his SA has been pushed back to 21 July, aaaaages away. Still hopefully they can tell me why i start spotting at 7/8dpo and carry on until af arrives around 14dpo.

have a super day/eve.xx


----------



## soph77

I hope you get some answers honey, and better still hope you get knocked up real soon so dh doesn't need his sa after all! :hugs:


----------



## soph77

The skipper had a mate around this arvo measuring up the boat. He is going to build us a bench seat to go in it. I told the skipper it was the luuuuuurve bench ;)


----------



## Moondance

MEGA MEGA congrats to the people who in the past few pages have showed up with positive looking tests.... Nixilix.... and I noticed a change in Anna's sig, so, fingers crossed for you Anna.


Throw me on that list on front page if you, I'm:
Moondance, TTC #1, Age 29, Cycle 5 (currently).


And I'm in a stressful state... In the past month, I have gained 5 kilos (11 pounds) from I don't even know what and both last week and this week when DP and I dtd, I bled during and have spotting for days after. I'm off to the doctors on Monday!


----------



## Tanikit

Moon hope your doctors appointment goes well - would be nice if you were pregnant too!

I got my blood test results from the doctor (they were taken yesterday) and the hcG was 642 which the doctor said was consistent with a 5-7 week pregnancy. I told him that was impossible since I am only 4 weeks, but obviously the results vary - maybe its twins - I would love that!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit said:


> Moon hope your doctors appointment goes well - would be nice if you were pregnant too!
> 
> I got my blood test results from the doctor (they were taken yesterday) and the hcG was 642 which the doctor said was consistent with a 5-7 week pregnancy. I told him that was impossible since I am only 4 weeks, but obviously the results vary - maybe its twins - I would love that!

when I saw the level I was like brilliant nice and strong BUBS but may be twins how cool is that :happydance:https://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm if it is twins its even high for 4 weeks that's great Tanikit are you going to get an Scan soon!

Honey good luck at your appointment you should try MACA I had spotting before AF and its gone now I'm hoping the MACA has sorted out any issues I had :hugs:

Moon hope the doc goes well and you can find out whats up!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Niamh, I'm addicted to Maca, too! I think it also helped me quit coffee, but I've since kind of gone back to it. Had a cup yesterday, and am having one right now and it's just so good. :coffee:Low on my Maca, so waiting for more to come in the mail. :mail:Wish I could get DH to take it! Tried to give him the powder (put some in his drink) and he spit it out because of the taste, and he can't take pills. It kind of makes me feel like I already have a baby sometimes - him! :haha: :crib:

Soph, your posts always crack me up! Love the one about the candy bar w/ the alternating happy/sad smilies. How cool is that winning all the baby stuff! Oh, and the boat!!! Wow, that is so awesome. :boat::sex:

I love the favorite word game! Mine is "pillow." It's just such a cute word. And my new favorite word I think I picked up from you all...pants! Oh, and I like how HoneyBee goes nom nom. 

Oh, Tanikit, I so hope you have twins!!!!!!!!!!! :blue::pink:

Yay to the summer BFPs that are about to roll in! :dust:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Squirrel, where did you go on your honeymoon in Italy? Did you tour all around? That's so awesomely romantic. :cloud9: Studied abroad in Rome and have a major soft spot in my heart for Italy. DH is full-blooded Italian so I keep telling him we have to go see his "homeland." We were actually talking about it last night over dinner. He said after I finish my grad degree we can take a major trip as a reward...was thinking Hawaii, but maybe I should pick Italy!!!


----------



## Moondance

Just went and seen the A-Team movie.... a bit weird seeing old characters played by different people, when I'm used to the old, but altogether, not so bad.
Some of it was a bit over the top, some of it was laugh out loud funny and some of it was just like "hooookay" but altogether, not so bad.
If you wanna spend a couple hours with some random fun, you could do worse.

Bradley Cooper also very cute.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> um, yea, definitely supposed to be working :haha:
> 
> My DH has been a super star champ about taking vitamins, drinking more water, drinking less beer, and generally trying to improve his :spermy: for our next sample in July.
> 
> And I think a "release" on thursday for a monday sample is perfect.
> 
> I've been trying to stay away from the coffee hagen daaz in my freezer :munch:

Good Luck for the SA next month!!! :hugs: He sounds like he definitely is a super champ now! I had DH take 300mg of zinc a day with his vitamins (that included part of the zinc). Did youuse the softcups this cycle?



honeybee28 said:


> Yeah i think you're right about that actually jaimie, must mean that bd'ing everyday isnt a great idea. crazy right? defo less bding for me next cycle, we did it 5 days in a row this cycle.... cant be good huh!?
> 
> haha a teeny tiny bit of me hopes the results make him cut back on drinking. but then most of me doesnt hope that, coz if he didnt cut back what i considered to be enough it'd probably cause a row and we're so tight at the moment.
> 
> jaimie really hope that your dh's will be better in july, has he made a lot of changes? is he drinking a lot less than he was?
> 
> ok so it's next thursday night, so do monday night right?
> 
> ahhhh i just had loads of cookies and cream haagen daz mmmmm sooooooo yummy. i really love ice cream. mint choc chip is my favourite flavour. ahhhh i cant wait til im baking a bean in my belly i might call it a little choc chip lol.
> 
> so jamie and jill - are you meant to be working at the moment?! wish i could work from home. id probably wear my pjs all day though lol!

Yay for his upcoming SA, I just noticed it was moved until July. Did they say why they have to move it? Well my husband lucked out for his, he didn;t have to go, so maybe your DH and jaimie's DH will luck out as well. XxXx



MyTurnYet said:


> Oh, I forgot to post my funny stories...
> 
> So, for the past couple of hours I've been trying to get on BnB and thought that the site was down because kept getting an error message. Finally, I realized that I somehow kept typing in "babyandbumb." :blush:
> 
> Also, yesterday DH and I were both working from home and he has this habit of running into my office and flashing me while I'm on a conference call. :flasher: (OMG, he'd die if he knew I was typing this right now.) Anyway, he did that yesterday, and I came down to his office after to yell at him and he got all sweet and cuddly and we wound up BDing when we were supposed to be working. :sex: I guess that's not really funny, but I felt all sneaky and stuff. :shhh: TTHF!


Love it! Flasher!! Now thats something my DH would do!!! You'd have to just pounce right onhim for that!!! :rofl:
Keeps the spice there while TTC!!! 



soph77 said:


> omg, I think I just did something bad :(
> 
> Had a shitty day yesterday, so woke up today determined to have a good day :)
> 
> Hungry.... Check cupboards - empty :(
> 
> Bought a mars bar yesterday that I didn't eat, that will be OK for breakfast :)
> 
> Turns out, mars bars are not a good breakfast choice - feel sick :(

:flower: Feel better!!



soph77 said:


> Hi girls! It sounds as if we have some exciting times ahead for us here. I think seeing as we are all a bit past the average time for getting pg, it must be catch up time. Those bfps will start rolling in like a domino effect.
> 
> I am so envious of all of you who can eat all those delicious flavours of ice cream! I cannot eat ice cream, I don't know what it is about it, but as soon as I eat some I get an instant throbbing headache. It cannot be the dairy because I have no problem with milk. Just ice cream :(
> 
> I think I am 2dpo. It seem as as if I Oed again on cd11, but I have had NO fertile cm. Going off my allergy meds has made no difference whatsoever. This is my 3rd or 4th month taking epo from af to O. Made no difference. ANDDDDDDDDDD I have been eating grapefruits and drinking grapefruit juice! NOTHING gggrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> I have been squirting preseed into my softcups so hope that will suffice. (I love the word suffice, it is a great word, one of my favourites. What are your favourite words?)
> 
> I am going to keep bding though just in case I haven't Oed yet.
> 
> I told dh we will have to get the boat in the water on the weekend and get horny in it. I've been calling him skipper.

Are you still using the digital opk's? The only thing that I noticed that made my CM runny and clear was alot of water.I know different things work for different people but that is what worked for me. Nessicle (another bnb member) used preseed and softcups for 3 cycles and it seemed to work for her.

I don't think I have alot of favorite words, but I certainly do NOT like dirty words on BnB, such as the C word....cum <-- :sick: and, like HoneyPie - lol, I hate the word discharge.....

My DH and I have a 17' bass boat for fishing. We used to go fishing all day and then have boat sex when we pulled somewhere secluded. We used to also have quad sex in the woods.....ahhh :cloud9: we were so adventerous!!! Enjoy the boat sex Soph!!! hehe!! :haha:

I also think your package is a sign!!! :winkwink:



honeybee28 said:


> mmmmm chocolate for breakfast makes me cranky too. soph you're hilarious! Boat sex!
> im not sure what my favourite words are but i hate the words secretion, and discharge. oh i quite like the word flaps, it makes me giggle.
> 
> yessss lets hope the bfps keep on rolling in.
> 
> im 7dpo today, off for blood tests. dh told me last night his SA has been pushed back to 21 July, aaaaages away. Still hopefully they can tell me why i start spotting at 7/8dpo and carry on until af arrives around 14dpo.
> 
> have a super day/eve.xx

Good Luckon your appointment!!! :flower:



Tanikit said:


> Moon hope your doctors appointment goes well - would be nice if you were pregnant too!
> 
> I got my blood test results from the doctor (they were taken yesterday) and the hcG was 642 which the doctor said was consistent with a 5-7 week pregnancy. I told him that was impossible since I am only 4 weeks, but obviously the results vary - maybe its twins - I would love that!

Holy Canoli, 642!!! Thats awesome! Maybe twins!!! Mine was only 27 but then again I wasn't even late for AF yet. I think thats also a high hcg!!! Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

well i think im out, i started getting brown/red globs when i wiped today and when i woke up and went to the loo not long ago it was pink/red so i guess i am out now.

i'm in no pain or anything though thats the odd thing


----------



## Tanikit

Anna sorry to hear that - how many days was your cycle this time? Hope they will shorten or that you will get your BFP soon. ((((hugs))))

Honeybee good luck with the blood tests - when will you get the results back?

Soph my favourite word at the moment is pregnant (no duh!) The other one is exhaustified (that's not even a word) Boat sex is definitely a way to go - hopefully then the swimmers will feel right at home and do their job.

Jaimie good luck for the SA - pity they had to move it, but maybe you'll get your BFP before then.

Moon, I remember watching the A team as a child, but not sure I could watch them in a movie - oh dear, now I can hear that music in my head! 

MyTurnYet I think I'd choose Italy over Hawaii - not even sure why? Wow, that sounds like a great present for finishing no matter where you go.

I booked a scan for 14 July so will let you know how it goes - it feels ages away now, but I don't want it too early - I want to make sure they can find a heartbeat as last time I was pregnant they left me worrying for 2 weeks before they could find it. While I would love to have twins, just one is perfect as you all know even better than I do. I got on this site www.betabase.info - which you might like to look at after you get your BFPs (which WILL be soon - I have foreseen it)


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> Anna sorry to hear that - how many days was your cycle this time? Hope they will shorten or that you will get your BFP soon. ((((hugs))))
> 
> Honeybee good luck with the blood tests - when will you get the results back?
> 
> Soph my favourite word at the moment is pregnant (no duh!) The other one is exhaustified (that's not even a word) Boat sex is definitely a way to go - hopefully then the swimmers will feel right at home and do their job.
> 
> Jaimie good luck for the SA - pity they had to move it, but maybe you'll get your BFP before then.
> 
> Moon, I remember watching the A team as a child, but not sure I could watch them in a movie - oh dear, now I can hear that music in my head!
> 
> MyTurnYet I think I'd choose Italy over Hawaii - not even sure why? Wow, that sounds like a great present for finishing no matter where you go.
> 
> I booked a scan for 14 July so will let you know how it goes - it feels ages away now, but I don't want it too early - I want to make sure they can find a heartbeat as last time I was pregnant they left me worrying for 2 weeks before they could find it. While I would love to have twins, just one is perfect as you all know even better than I do. I got on this site www.betabase.info - which you might like to look at after you get your BFPs (which WILL be soon - I have foreseen it)

shorten by 1 day, but next month is a year trying already, i dunno what to do i might start my CBFM up again ot something i dunno, i dunno if i am officaly out yet i just wiped and there was pink on the tissue soooo......


----------



## honeybee28

anna hope the witch stays away

i get my blood test results on tuesday.

i dont get what's wrong with dh. he's so moody at the moment, and we're meant to be having a quiet night in tonight, im cooking dinner, and he called to say he's going out with some girls we know and he'll be back for his dinner at 9pm. 9pm! How is that a quiet night in. i dont get what's wrong with him. he shouts at me when i ask :-(

sorry to be so down. i know we'll sort it out we always do i just wish i knew what his problem was.

everyone having a good day!?xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> anna hope the witch stays away
> 
> i get my blood test results on tuesday.
> 
> i dont get what's wrong with dh. he's so moody at the moment, and we're meant to be having a quiet night in tonight, im cooking dinner, and he called to say he's going out with some girls we know and he'll be back for his dinner at 9pm. 9pm! How is that a quiet night in. i dont get what's wrong with him. he shouts at me when i ask :-(
> 
> sorry to be so down. i know we'll sort it out we always do i just wish i knew what his problem was.
> 
> everyone having a good day!?xx

:hugs: and :kiss: for the honeylove!!! :winkwink:

Are there any friends you can call to do something with? Or is there something romantic on television or a good book to read? I get lonely alot with DH working all the time, so if you want I'll chat on FB for awhile til he comes home to go out for pizza?...


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit said:


> Anna sorry to hear that - how many days was your cycle this time? Hope they will shorten or that you will get your BFP soon. ((((hugs))))
> 
> Honeybee good luck with the blood tests - when will you get the results back?
> 
> Soph my favourite word at the moment is pregnant (no duh!) The other one is exhaustified (that's not even a word) Boat sex is definitely a way to go - hopefully then the swimmers will feel right at home and do their job.
> 
> Jaimie good luck for the SA - pity they had to move it, but maybe you'll get your BFP before then.
> 
> Moon, I remember watching the A team as a child, but not sure I could watch them in a movie - oh dear, now I can hear that music in my head!
> 
> MyTurnYet I think I'd choose Italy over Hawaii - not even sure why? Wow, that sounds like a great present for finishing no matter where you go.
> 
> I booked a scan for 14 July so will let you know how it goes - it feels ages away now, but I don't want it too early - I want to make sure they can find a heartbeat as last time I was pregnant they left me worrying for 2 weeks before they could find it. While I would love to have twins, just one is perfect as you all know even better than I do. I got on this site www.betabase.info - which you might like to look at after you get your BFPs (which WILL be soon - I have foreseen it)

Thanks for the link:thumbup:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

This is a good idea Soph - i love ya'lls favorite and least favorite words.

My favs: ovulicious and chillax

Least favs: chum and schmegma

Here is a funny you gals might appreciate: back when I was a noob on bnb i thought frer was a type of drug store in the UK that had its' own brand of pg tests.


----------



## parkgirl

I've missed a ton and my parents are still in town, so I only have a quick moment.

AF is still missing, but I'm still afraid to test. Maybe tomorrow or Sunday since I don't want to test with my family in the house. 

I'll catch up with everyone after my parents leave tomorrow. big :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

(.X.) ParkGirl - thanks for checking in!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey park, do you think you could "capture" some FMU and hide it until the parents leave, so you could test tomorrow??!?!! :) I hate to be encouraging bad behavior, but I can't help it! I'm a POAS addict sometimes, and I'm living vicariously through you!




honeybee28 said:


> mmmmm chocolate for breakfast makes me cranky too. soph you're hilarious! Boat sex!
> im not sure what my favourite words are but i hate the words secretion, and discharge. oh i quite like the word flaps, it makes me giggle.
> 
> yessss lets hope the bfps keep on rolling in.
> 
> im 7dpo today, off for blood tests. dh told me last night his SA has been pushed back to 21 July, aaaaages away. Still hopefully they can tell me why i start spotting at 7/8dpo and carry on until af arrives around 14dpo.
> 
> have a super day/eve.xx

Really interested in hearing what you find out! That sounds very similar to my issues, though I never last til 14dpo... :hugs:




Tanikit said:


> I got my blood test results from the doctor (they were taken yesterday) and the hcG was 642 which the doctor said was consistent with a 5-7 week pregnancy. I told him that was impossible since I am only 4 weeks, but obviously the results vary - maybe its twins - I would love that!

Wow, how awesome would it be if it was not only a Summer BFP explosion, but also a TWINS explosion!!! :baby::baby:




MyTurnYet said:


> Squirrel, where did you go on your honeymoon in Italy? Did you tour all around? That's so awesomely romantic. :cloud9: Studied abroad in Rome and have a major soft spot in my heart for Italy. DH is full-blooded Italian so I keep telling him we have to go see his "homeland." We were actually talking about it last night over dinner. He said after I finish my grad degree we can take a major trip as a reward...was thinking Hawaii, but maybe I should pick Italy!!!

We were in Rome for four days, then Siena for three days. Then back to Rome for one night. Rome at night is the absolute best. It's like a completely different city at night. Loved having gelato on a bridge while looking at the Coliseum and the Forum all lit up. A-... MAZING. Geez, I want to go back now! 

Attached a couple pictures! First one is of the Coliseum from a cafe we ate at right after we arrived in Rome. So much fun to get off the plane, then train and have lunch at a sidewalk table directly across from the Coliseum! Second is the view right outside our little apartment on a farm near Siena.
 



Attached Files:







Roma11-7-09 042-web.jpg
File size: 122.2 KB
Views: 2









Tuscany 005-web.jpg
File size: 111.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tanikit

Parkgirl been wondering how you were doing - I think its time you tested!

Honeybee sorry your DH was doing that - they can be very insensitive at times. 

Jaimie schmegma is a disgusting word! Lol about the FRER tests. (I am not sure I even know what all those tests look like or why any of them is special.

Lovely pics Squirrel - sounds so much fun. I would love to go on a fun holiday right now - maybe we can say what our best holidays were? Mine would be going to Canada with my then BF in 2005.


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> anna hope the witch stays away
> 
> i get my blood test results on tuesday.
> 
> i dont get what's wrong with dh. he's so moody at the moment, and we're meant to be having a quiet night in tonight, im cooking dinner, and he called to say he's going out with some girls we know and he'll be back for his dinner at 9pm. 9pm! How is that a quiet night in. i dont get what's wrong with him. he shouts at me when i ask :-(
> 
> sorry to be so down. i know we'll sort it out we always do i just wish i knew what his problem was.
> 
> everyone having a good day!?xx

Good luck with the results hun, hope you and DH had a good chat and sorted every thing out, I think I would be feeling a wee bit down as well if my DH did the same, have a good talk to him and if he shouts calmly but firmly tell how dare he when your only concerned for his well being. don't want you to get in to a shouting match but he needs to know he has hurt your feelings.:hugs::hugs:

Jaimie ooh funny sayings Hmmm I'm a blank head this morning cant think of any thing but I have a funny picture you may get a giggle out of Ill attach it at the end :thumbup: its my DD impression of Santa clause LOL or shaving I don't know which!


Neilix were are you and how are you hun:flower:

Lucky how are you doing:hugs:

Park OH wow 4 days late is it, your nerves must be gone, I would have tested but then its a killer to wait on till parents are gone before you can let it sink in. is today test day!!! test please.....

Me well I'm grand, remember my friend whom I helped about two months she had to get out of her house. her partner is an asshole putting it mildly, well she left him I got a text on Thursday evening saying she will be in touch soon. bit worried about her and I miss her she is like a sister to me boo hoo but I'm so gad he has made a move to get rid of him, I'm sad it is the only option she had as he would not listen and leave no matter how many times she told him.

OOH FF is going to annoy me grrr its going to change my ov date from CD15 to CD16 i guess there goes my little chance LOL 

funny picture for you all, well I hope you find it funny :flower: ahhhh crap I attached the wrong one ooops Ignore that one !!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF7248.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## honeybee28

so he never made it home for dinner! I called him at like 9.30, he was all drunk and slurry. so i went to my friends house and we met up with a few other friends and went out for a few drinks. ran into dh and these two girls he was out with (he works with them, they're both married), i saw them before they saw me. they were being all giggly and flirty with him. the three of them got up to leave, one of them went to grab dh's hand and then he saw me!!! I was like, ooooh where you guys off to!? he was like errrrr no where, and then proceeded to hang around me and my friends. but omg it made me so jealous and so mad. cant even bring myself to speak to him yet.

MEN!!!

yeah i'll let you know how i get on squirrel, that's weird that you have it too. i wonder if it's low progesterone or something. i'll let you know as soon as i do! those pics of rome are amazing i would love to go!

park - omg how do you have so much self control!? (.x.) for you!! Are you ever late? how many dpo are you?

haha niamh that pic of your dd is soooo funny!!!

tanikit my best holiday was.... ooooh i dont know, ive got a few drinks. my usa driving hol was awesome. and the time i was in mexico with all my family for our wedding rocked too. and i loved our australia and nz roadtrip too. lol, i really love holidays. tanikit are you feeling anymore pregnant yet?

xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> so he never made it home for dinner! I called him at like 9.30, he was all drunk and slurry. so i went to my friends house and we met up with a few other friends and went out for a few drinks. ran into dh and these two girls he was out with (he works with them, they're both married), i saw them before they saw me. they were being all giggly and flirty with him. the three of them got up to leave, one of them went to grab dh's hand and then he saw me!!! I was like, ooooh where you guys off to!? he was like errrrr no where, and then proceeded to hang around me and my friends. but omg it made me so jealous and so mad. cant even bring myself to speak to him yet.
> 
> MEN!!!
> 
> yeah i'll let you know how i get on squirrel, that's weird that you have it too. i wonder if it's low progesterone or something. i'll let you know as soon as i do! those pics of rome are amazing i would love to go!
> 
> park - omg how do you have so much self control!? (.x.) for you!! Are you ever late? how many dpo are you?
> 
> haha niamh that pic of your dd is soooo funny!!!
> 
> tanikit my best holiday was.... ooooh i dont know, ive got a few drinks. my usa driving hol was awesome. and the time i was in mexico with all my family for our wedding rocked too. and i loved our australia and nz roadtrip too. lol, i really love holidays. tanikit are you feeling anymore pregnant yet?
> 
> xxx

Oh Hun I would be fuming and so mad, here I think you should ban him from going for drinks with those two seems a bit to friendly if you ask me. may be he has no interest in any thing but being so flirty and going to hold his hand would give me the shivers and make me wonder what their agenda. some people don't care if they are married they like to cheat or what ever leave them to it they are adults. you need to have a serious talk I think :hugs:

OOH and good luck with the doctors:hugs:

Thanks LOL I posted the wrong one first a group pic of me and some friends I nearly died ha I have asked for it to be removed as its not only me in the pic and not very comfortable with it up there. :dohh:


----------



## honeybee28

yeah i know, im sure they were just heading to a late night bar or something and i do trust him completely but that isnt the point. he knows for a fact how jealous that would make me, so i feel like he's deliberately hurt me. idiot. 
i think the trouble is, we've lived in this area for a couple of years now, and he hasnt really made many guy friends. so if he wants to go out for a drink, its always with the girls that he works with, as all the guys that he works with live elsewhere. i mean he does see his old guy friends from time to time, but they'll all a 40min train ride away whereas these girls live just around the corner.
he plays squash and rugby so you would think that he would have made some friends that way huh. 

im really sorry for my whinging, i'll stop it now!!! Thanks for listening!

but yeah, that photo of your friends is so cute but i understand why you're not comfortable with it being on here!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> so he never made it home for dinner! I called him at like 9.30, he was all drunk and slurry. so i went to my friends house and we met up with a few other friends and went out for a few drinks. ran into dh and these two girls he was out with (he works with them, they're both married), i saw them before they saw me. they were being all giggly and flirty with him. the three of them got up to leave, one of them went to grab dh's hand and then he saw me!!! I was like, ooooh where you guys off to!? he was like errrrr no where, and then proceeded to hang around me and my friends. but omg it made me so jealous and so mad. cant even bring myself to speak to him yet.
> 
> MEN!!!
> 
> yeah i'll let you know how i get on squirrel, that's weird that you have it too. i wonder if it's low progesterone or something. i'll let you know as soon as i do! those pics of rome are amazing i would love to go!
> 
> park - omg how do you have so much self control!? (.x.) for you!! Are you ever late? how many dpo are you?
> 
> haha niamh that pic of your dd is soooo funny!!!
> 
> tanikit my best holiday was.... ooooh i dont know, ive got a few drinks. my usa driving hol was awesome. and the time i was in mexico with all my family for our wedding rocked too. and i loved our australia and nz roadtrip too. lol, i really love holidays. tanikit are you feeling anymore pregnant yet?
> 
> xxx




honeybee28 said:


> yeah i know, im sure they were just heading to a late night bar or something and i do trust him completely but that isnt the point. he knows for a fact how jealous that would make me, so i feel like he's deliberately hurt me. idiot.
> i think the trouble is, we've lived in this area for a couple of years now, and he hasnt really made many guy friends. so if he wants to go out for a drink, its always with the girls that he works with, as all the guys that he works with live elsewhere. i mean he does see his old guy friends from time to time, but they'll all a 40min train ride away whereas these girls live just around the corner.
> he plays squash and rugby so you would think that he would have made some friends that way huh.
> 
> im really sorry for my whinging, i'll stop it now!!! Thanks for listening!
> 
> but yeah, that photo of your friends is so cute but i understand why you're not comfortable with it being on here!!!

Your not Whinging, its sharing LOL :flower: I dont mind listening either! 
I encourage him to go for a pint after practice with them he defo needs more male friends, nothing wrong with girls whom are friends just not ones who become very flirthy and grab his hand when they are out. if you had of stayed in you would never have know! but Im sure you will sort it out with him bet you any thing he will be oblivous to it all PML men sometimes they have blinkers on


----------



## honeybee28

oh yeah totally, he won't have a clue what my problem is. silly. thanks again for listening.

its my friends birthday today, its such nice weather too!! Im going round her house to sit in the garden, gonna try to persuade her to have a bbq!!

have a great day everyone.xxx


----------



## Moondance

I may be taking my time about getting pregnant and having a human baby.... but chicken babies are taking over!
This is my newest one that hatched today!



Somewhat stressed at the moment still, so apologies if I'm just not paying much attention to anything going on in the forums at the moment.... I am just finding it a bit confusing that when DP and I make love, I bleed and afterwards have spotting for days.
It happened both last week AND this week. 
This week we had sex, and we always have a towel under me in case anything leaks out and after I stuffed the towel between my legs and fell asleep. When I woke up, the towel was striped with pinkish/red and I had spotting on toilet paper all the next day. Was too scared to have sex on Thursday because I was still spotting, finally had sex again on Friday morning early hours of the a.m, and had a bit more bleeding.
Was the same last week, only last week we had sex on Wednesday, Thursday AND Friday. And I had spotting right up until Monday.


And to add to the stress, I've had uber watery CM for almost 2 weeks, it keeps getting to the point I'm so wet down there, if I press my pants up against my girly parts for about thirty seconds, the watery fluid soaks through. I can't actually smell, (I have Anosmia) so I don't know if this fluid secretion has a scent, but when my parts are really wet, they itch. So thats stressful too. 
Doctors on Monday. Am fairly certain they will have me pee in a jar, they'll take my blood and they'll do cervical swabs (yay, I get the speculum again, my bestest friend--- NOT).... Not looking forward to it, but ugh!
 



Attached Files:







IMG0109A.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Moondance

honeybee28 said:


> oh yeah totally, he won't have a clue what my problem is. silly. thanks again for listening.

Men.... can't live with em, but ya can't shoot em either.
They just never have a clue, do they???


----------



## Tanikit

Parkgirl have you tested yet? (Lol, gonna keep suggesting it now)

Honeybee, I would have been furious if that was my DH - maybe ask him how he would have felt if he had found you in the same position with two men and what he would have wanted you to do if that was the case - as in how would you expect me to treat you now. Hope you guys can sort it out. While he probably was up to nothing, even so it is not right.

Yes, I am feeling more pregnant - been thoroughly exhausted today and felt sick the entire day (as in nauseous) Because I am still battling to get my sugar levels down, I feel like I can't eat when they are a bit higher than I'd like and having an empty stomach is the worst thing you can do when pregnant and nauseous - maybe I must just eat cucumber all day. Yes, I think I am starting to believe I am pregnant now.

Moon that chick is SO cute. I want to hold him and cuddle him and hear him cheep in my ear! Good luck with your doctors appointment - I think I read something in the Fertility Plan that said you could be too "wet" - will go and check and tell you what it said if I can find the book now.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tanikit said:


> Parkgirl have you tested yet? (Lol, gonna keep suggesting it now)
> 
> Honeybee, I would have been furious if that was my DH - maybe ask him how he would have felt if he had found you in the same position with two men and what he would have wanted you to do if that was the case - as in how would you expect me to treat you now. Hope you guys can sort it out. While he probably was up to nothing, even so it is not right.
> 
> Yes, I am feeling more pregnant - been thoroughly exhausted today and felt sick the entire day (as in nauseous) Because I am still battling to get my sugar levels down, I feel like I can't eat when they are a bit higher than I'd like and having an empty stomach is the worst thing you can do when pregnant and nauseous - maybe I must just eat cucumber all day. Yes, I think I am starting to believe I am pregnant now.
> 
> Moon that chick is SO cute. I want to hold him and cuddle him and hear him cheep in my ear! Good luck with your doctors appointment - I think I read something in the Fertility Plan that said you could be too "wet" - will go and check and tell you what it said if I can find the book now.

Yes, I agree with you Tanikit on Honeybee's DH!! He sure in heck wouldn't have enjoyed it if it were you our with other men flirting with you! I hope all is well honeybee! :wave:

Having an empty stomach sure does stink doesn't it Tanikit?....Ugh....Is there a special diet for diabetic's to go on while pregnant?....That must be difficult to manage, especially when you get hit with a 'craving' or so. Saltines (crackers) really do work!! When is your first appointment?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:hugs: honeybee... I would be so beyond pissed if I saw my hubby doing that. And I'm not a jealous person. No problem with him hanging out with girls, but don't be flirty or allow them to be flirty with him. Problem is, he'll say you're overreacting and turn it on you. Stupid guys. 

Tanikit, glad it's finally sinking in for you, but I hope you can figure out your blood sugar soon! That must be really tough.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw HoneyBee ~ I'm so sorry your DH was being that insensitive. I would have been hella pissed. I'm glad you trust him. I don't think those gals from work are very nice either. I really hope he realizes how bad that sort of behavior is. Even if he doesn't cross a line that isn't the way you should treat your wife. And you shouldn't hang out with flirty girls, even if they are married.

Tanikit - so glad you have more confidence in your prego state. Really hope you find something you can eat that doesn't affect your sugar levels though!

Moon - sorry to hear about all the spotting and wet cm. I hope your doctor is able to identify something that is easy to sort out. The baby chics sound sweet!

Niamh - your kid's pic was adorable! I missed the fun one of your friends though ; P

Sharing our best vacations is a great idea! I love hearing about how incredible Rome is.

Mine is my honeymoon as well - it is the only trip where I've stayed in a fancy hotel and wasn't visiting with friends or family. We took the train from Rome (new york : ) to New York City. I LOVE the train so that part was super fun. Then my in-laws got us a SWANK hotel room across the street from Carnegie Hall. We had a bad ass view of times square. We went to the Cloisters - a museum of medieval european, mostly catholic, artifacts. And we went to the natural history museum and rose planetarium - which was pretty cool with my astro physicist hubby. He could explain everything to me : ) It was just super sweet, I really loved it.

:wave: TryFor!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

My other current favorite word / phenomenon: LARPing (live action role playing)...that stuff totally cracks me up!


----------



## Tanikit

Your honeymoon sounds great Jaimie.
Have you ever done LARPing before? I'm off to ask my DH if he knows about it since he is quite into normal role playing.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Nope, not a LARPer myself but I could watch YouTube clips all day. They make me giggle.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yeah, I've seen LARPing on tv before, and it's pretty funny to watch!


I was just reading this month's SHAPE magazine and turned a page to see "What to Eat to Get Pregnant" as a little mini-article. Well, of course that was the first thing I had to read on the page and want to share it with everybody...

"Here's a fertility trick you may not know: Up your olive oil intake. According to a new Dutch study, women who ate a Mediterranean diet after undergoing infertility treatment were 40 percent likelier to become pregnant than those who didn't. The diet can also improve sperm quality, so to boost your odds of conceiving, you _and_ your partner should get on the bandwagon" says researcher Marijana Vujkovic.


I've heard Mediterranean diets are just good all around. Western diets aren't... so I might have to start cooking Mediterranean style recipes more often!! Off to find a good cookbook..... :)


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ohhhh, I'm about to go drink a bottle of olive oil! Not really, but I do cook with it a lot (when I actually cook)...will have to get back into it. When I get all stressed my diet and cooking totally falls apart. You can pretend you're in Italy Squirrel. :cloud9: Those pics were awesome, thank you for posting them!





SquirrelGirl said:


> Wow, how awesome would it be if it was not only a Summer BFP explosion, but also a TWINS explosion!!! :baby::baby:

Yay!! That would be so cool!!

Oops, just messed my multi-quote all up. :dohh: Will have to try to remember what I wanted to say. 

Moon, such a cute little chickie...didn't Anna have the same problems w/ bleeding? Was wondering if you guys had the same issue. I'm glad you are going to the docs soon.

Niamh, that pic was soooo cute. I missed the friends pic, too. 

Honey, stupid men!!! :growlmad:

So, I learned something new today with the LARPing. This board is very educational! :haha:

My new Maca supply came in, so just made some TTC concotion of Maca and raspberry leaf tea. It was yummy. Got the gelitanized Maca this time...it's supposed to be easier to digest or something because the starch is removed. 

What are you all up to this weekend? I'm avoiding my thesis work, and hopefully going to see a movie tonight.

As far as favorite vacations, mine was my honeymoon, as well, which was in Riviera Maya, Mexico. We'll be married 3 years in August, and I want to go back for our 5 year anniversary. Here are a couple of pics of our hotel and our feet when we were sharing a hammock on the beach. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 035.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 2









Picture 042.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 1









Picture 056.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 1









Picture 072.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 1









Picture 105.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SquirrelGirl

So cool! Especially love the hammock photo! I can just imagine how much fun it would be to lay in a hammock on the beach listening to the waves..... 

My OH and I tend to take vacations in the colder months, because we like to ski. But I keep trying to get him to go on a warm beach or cruise vacation. The place you stayed looks amazing!


----------



## LuckyD

Hey ladies!

Yikes, I am so behind....!

Honeybee - totally agree with the others, I would have been super mad about that too!! Hope that you can talk and he can see your point of view....I am sure he would not have been happy if it was the other way round :hugs:

Tanikit - sorry you are feeling sick love :hugs: must be really hard trying to figure out what and when you can eat.

Moon - that chicken is adorable!

Niamh - your DD is such a cutie! Love that photo xx


So happy to read that about olive oil - we use heaps of it, stirred through pastas, as salad dressings etc...maybe it will start to pay off soon!

Ha ha, LARPing - it's too funny. I once watched an episode of 'Beauty and the Geek' (shame) and it had a LARPer on it. Hilarious!

Oooooh, favourite holidays.....hmmmmmmmm......well, our USA road trip last year was AWESOME, loved it so much. Also travelled round Europe with my two best friends in my early 20s, which was amazing - especially living on a beach in Turkey where I met my OH. 
We also had a fantastic week-long holiday in Australia on a houseboat - that was so fun and relaxing. 
I love holidays too! 

And favourite words...it's not my favourite exactly, but the word 'snorkel' always cracks me up.

I am a little hungover after a nice night drinking wine and playing games with friends. CD8 today so started my OH's plan and had an afternoon BD session. 

As I was a little drunk last night, I ended up talking about how hard the TTC stuff is with two male friends of mine, both who have children the same age, both of whom conceived with their partner the first time they tried. I am not sure why I suddenly decided to let it all out...but I think maybe it was good for them to hear why I find it hard with my friends sometimes, as there is no-one in the same position as me that I can talk about it with.

Hope everyone is doing well! 

Parkgirl - am waiting to hear your test results!!!!!


----------



## Moondance

MyTurnYet said:


> Moon, such a cute little chickie...didn't Anna have the same problems w/ bleeding? Was wondering if you guys had the same issue. I'm glad you are going to the docs soon.

I'm not sure if mine and Anna's problems are exactly the same, as I can't honestly remember what Anna was saying about her issues with that.... :shrug:
Brain is so un-functional right now, I am not even tempted to go looking because I know as soon as I read it, it'll pass right through.
Lately, whenever I'm at the computer my brain just shuts down. I can remember stuff if I read it on a page, but not on the computer. Which is weird.


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls-
I wanted to come by as I've heard Jaimie2Eyes mention this thread a lot and I'm at my whits end the way I've been going....although I just read the first page and a little depressed that I will be about the oldest and ttc the longest. : (

I'll be 35 in the fall and am currently on my 20th cycle ttc #1. I have tried virtually every supplement, position, contraption, lubrication, old wives tale, temping, charting, opks, checking cp, cm, etc. that you could possibly think of. Every cycle we try and add something else or do something different and nothing works. We have had some tests done but are hesitant to do anymore. I'm at the point where I get major depression and mood swings the last few days of my cycle each month when I still am not pregnant. 
It was a lot easier to go for the gusto and deal with the letdown in the earlier cycles, but now that I see this may end up taking a VERY long time, or possibly not even happening :cry: I know I can't go on like this and DH and I really want to let a lot of what we were doing go (if it was going to work it would have worked by now) and live our lives (to the fullest!) in the meantime-so enough about me.......sorry if that was depressing I won't bring my frustrations to this thread just need some support from people having some luck with this TTHF thing!!!! So, I'm going to start reading through the old posts but just wanted to introduce myself, if anyone here doesn't know me. :hugs:

uh oh-just reading the beginning and you are happy not to have intruders............do you mind?


----------



## Titi

MyTurnYet said:


> Niamh, I'm addicted to Maca, too! I think it also helped me quit coffee, but I've since kind of gone back to it. Had a cup yesterday, and am having one right now and it's just so good. :coffee:Low on my Maca, so waiting for more to come in the mail. :mail:Wish I could get DH to take it! Tried to give him the powder (put some in his drink) and he spit it out because of the taste, and he can't take pills. It kind of makes me feel like I already have a baby sometimes - him! :haha: :crib:

Okay so I've been stalking all the pages and didn't want to write anything else yet but I have these exact same problems with DH and this is kinda mean/shifty but Whole Foods makes a liquid Maca extract. Its like a concentrated tincture. I bought this and when DH was asleep or out or whatever I would squirt this into his iced tea!!!!! The powder has a strong taste but the liquid extract is unnoticeable in strong beverages like tea! ha!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ok, first things first! *Titi! * You are more than welcome to join us! Not really sure what comments were early on about 'intruders', but (I don't want to speak for everyone) but my feeling is I wouldn't like to have a bunch of "newbies", ie, first month tryers, in here that suddenly pop in and say 'whoo hoo, I got my BFP!" That's the kind of stuff that gets me down a bit. But when it's someone I know has been around and has been trying, I can feel genuinely happy for them when they do announce a BFP.

So, given how many threads I've seen you on and how helpful you've been to everyone, I cordially invite you to join TTHF! You'd be a great addition to our team!

We *Try* to not go all crazy with the ovulation, testing, and AF talk, though it does creep in every so often. :) I hope you'll enjoy it in here!


----------



## soph77

What squirrel said! ;)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> Ha ha, LARPing - it's too funny. I once watched an episode of 'Beauty and the Geek' (shame) and it had a LARPer on it. Hilarious!
> 
> 
> I am a little hungover after a nice night drinking wine and playing games with friends. CD8 today so started my OH's plan and had an afternoon BD session.
> 
> As I was a little drunk last night, I ended up talking about how hard the TTC stuff is with two male friends of mine, both who have children the same age, both of whom conceived with their partner the first time they tried. I am not sure why I suddenly decided to let it all out...but I think maybe it was good for them to hear why I find it hard with my friends sometimes, as there is no-one in the same position as me that I can talk about it with.

That's exactly where I saw the LARPing too, Lucky!! :haha: I feel silly for watching shows like that, but they do entertain me. I figure I have to think too hard at work all day, I need something silly to watch at night to relax. :wacko:

Hope the hangover goes away soon, and you have a nice relaxing month with OH's plan! Yesterday my OH reminded me it was "go time". HAHAHA, I am loving this having him decide. It's so much less pressure on me!

I hope the talk with your guy friends really helped. It is nice to be able to get it off your chest some times. And if they have more understanding of the situation they'll be less likely to say something hurtful.

One guy at work has started to tell me in practically every conversation that I need to start a family. :( He's not a friend, and it wouldn't be good for me to yell at him and tell him STFU! Not sure how I'm going to deal with this, but for now I"ve just been smiling and saying "eh, kids are too much work" and try to play it off like I don't want kids.... wish people knew how freaking rude that is..... ANYWAY..........

On to brighter topics, hooray for it still being the weekend! :haha: I've baked several things this weekend. First made banana bread, then some chocolate chip cookie bars, then an english muffins and eggs casserole. Yum! I guess this kinda goes against the goals of my "journal of hotness", but I love my food way too much! :rofl:

But I did do my yoga session last night, and took a long walk in the morning! Hopefully that canceled all the food out!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Titi you are deffo more than welcome hun, I think SquirrelGirl said it best though:hugs: ooh and Im 35 tomorrow 28 of June:cry::dohh: welcome to TthF club :thumbup:

Lucky OOh glad you had a lovely evening and got some of whats bothering off your chest its good let it all out!

MyTurnYet cool pictures :thumbup: love the feet one :thumbup: 

Moon I think Anna was having problems with mid cycle bleeding, but her was more related to being on the DEPO injection it can mess up your cycle for over a year in some cases. may be your hormones are just a little out of wack let us know what the doc says, your better off having it checked just incase hun:hugs:

Well I am just home from a night of camping, it was wild camping as no shower or toilets :dohh: plus we got a bad spot and had to pitch over an old fire that some one did not clean up after them, I hate that! so we came home scruffy dirty but worn out from good fun. it was such a laugh and the kids had a ball. but its good to feel clean and have a nice cup of coffee yum!

I never temped this morning so dont know were I am in regards to OVing I say it was yesterday but sure I will know in when AF comes any way :winkwink:

Hope every one else is doing ok ad having a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

Hey Titi!!!! Good to see you over here. yeah totally agree with Squirrel!! You are more than welcome. i hate those lucky 'i just had sex once and now im knocked up' people (maybe coz im jeaous of them)

thanks for all your support everyone! love you.x I had a big chat with dh. he just doesnt think sometimes (typical man) and struggles to communicate too (again, typical). we'll be ok.

i think that ttc is becoming harder on him than i realised. he made me test this morn, 9dpo, and was totally bummed out when it was a bfn. (as was i, naturally - i mean i know it's early days and that but still). he was asking me loads of questions about my blood tests etc. 
my friend brought her 11 week old baby to the pub yesterday. i asked for a cuddle and as she passed him to me he spewed baby milk all down my dress!! haha. luckily it dried and didnt stain or smell. he's such a chunk monkey baby.

its sooooo warm here today. im meant to be study in the garden but came in to check on you guys.
niamh glad you had fun camping

squirrel i loooove my food too. what is this egg casserole you speak of!?!?
lucky - ahhh its so good when you get to talk to people about it isnt it. only one of my friends know, so i always end up talking to random people about it, and my dentist and stuff haha.

where are you parkgirl!?!??! have you tested yet!?!?

xxxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

honeybee28 said:


> squirrel i loooove my food too. what is this egg casserole you speak of!?!?
> 
> xxxx

I'm not a morning person, so it's nice that you make this the night before, so in the morning can just pop it in the oven.

******************************
All-in-One Breakfast

Prep: 25 minutes 
Chill: 4 to 24 hours 
Bake: 35 minutes 
Stand: 10 minutes
Oven: 375 degrees

6 english muffins, split
1 pound bulk pork sausage
12 eggs
1 8 ounce carton dairy sour cream
1 4 ounce can chopped green chile peppers
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese [4 ounces]

1. Grease a 9 x 13inch baking pan or baking dish. Arrange english muffins in prepared pan or dish, overlapping as necessary; set aside.

2. In a large skillet cook sausage until cooked through, using a wooden spoon to break up sausage as it cooks; drain off fat.

3. In a large bowl, beat eggs lightly with a whisk until combined. Add the sausage, sour cream, and chile peppers; whisk until combined. Pour egg mixture evenly over muffins in pan or dish. Press down lightly with a rubber spatula or the back of a large spoon to moisten all of the muffins. Sprinkle with cheese. Cover and chill for at least 4 hours or up to 24 hours.

4. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Bake uncovered for 35 to 40 minutes or until a knife inserted near the center comes out clean. Let stand for 10 minutes before serving.

Makes 12 servings.

*********************************


This time, I swapped out the sausage for ham, and the cheddar for swiss. Not a fan of the swiss on it, so I'd stick with cheddar! But I figure you can play with this how ever you'd like. It's super easy and delicious!

:munch:


----------



## honeybee28

oh YUMMMMM squirrel that sounds so delicious. yeah i might give it a go with ham too. thanks for the recipe!! I love your ideas, you always bake something a little different, like your cone cupcakes. yummy yummy in my TUMMY!!!

Im 9dpo and havent spotted yet! Even though im sure im not preggo, the last few months i have started spotting at 8dpo so feel like this is an improvement. ive been taking maca, maybe thats what stopped the spotting (i think niamh said it stops spotting) AND its made my nails really strong.

xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Why are you sure you're not preggo?? The not spotting sounds like a pretty good thing to me! :)

Maybe I didn't take maca for long enough. I started taking Vitex, so thought I'd cut out some of the other supplements just because I was feeling overwhelmed. Right now I'm just taking Vitex, baby aspirin and my prenatal vitamin. 


Glad you like the recipe. It's so super easy and tastes delish!


----------



## MyTurnYet

:hi: Titi!!! I missssssed you!! I kind of left the SMEP group because we were feeling too much pressure and it wasn't working out. I hang out mostly here and on SquirrelGirl's "Journal of Hotness," which was originally her yoga journal, but we've since turned it into about getting all around healthy (i.e. hot!). I'm trying to focus on that now instead of TTC, and of course focusing on TTHF! Definitely have my ups and downs, but find lots of support here, as I'm sure you will, too. :flower: 

Thanks for the tip about the Maca! So funny...I kind of tried to put a little bit of the powder in DH's coffee, but he figured it out right away and wouldn't drink it. Now everytime I get him a drink he's like, "you haven't drugged this one, have you?" :dohh: Maybe if I get the kind he can't taste as much he'll be ok w/ it. I'm actually starting to like the taste, and thought it was gross at first, too.


----------



## MyTurnYet

I agree with honeybee, yummy yummy in my tummy, too! :munch: I'm going to try that recipe next weekend. I'm also trying the cupcake cone recipe for a friend's 4th of July party!


----------



## honeybee28

SquirrelGirl said:


> Why are you sure you're not preggo?? The not spotting sounds like a pretty good thing to me! :)
> 
> Maybe I didn't take maca for long enough. I started taking Vitex, so thought I'd cut out some of the other supplements just because I was feeling overwhelmed. Right now I'm just taking Vitex, baby aspirin and my prenatal vitamin.
> 
> 
> Glad you like the recipe. It's so super easy and tastes delish!

coz i got a bfn this morn, i know im only 9dpo, but i just feel the exact same way as every other month! i know people always say that they felt like their period was coming and then they got a bfp, but until it happens to me i find it hard to believe they didnt have a tiny inckling that they might be UTD!

ive thought about vitex, how long have you been taking it for now?

im marinading ribs and chicken for our bbq tonight yum.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, I forgot to say, had a fun night last night with DH. We went to dinner at this dive kind of place and they had a band that did country and classic rock which made me feel like I was on vacation down south somewhere (instead of in CT) and then we went to see Grown-Ups at the movies. It was cute. 

:hugs:Honeyhugs for honeybee:hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> Now everytime I get him a drink he's like, "you haven't drugged this one, have you?" :dohh: .

:rofl: Tell him he'd better take it or you might really drug him. haha!!!!




honeybee28 said:


> coz i got a bfn this morn, i know im only 9dpo, but i just feel the exact same way as every other month! i know people always say that they felt like their period was coming and then they got a bfp, but until it happens to me i find it hard to believe they didnt have a tiny inckling that they might be UTD!
> 
> ive thought about vitex, how long have you been taking it for now?
> 
> im marinading ribs and chicken for our bbq tonight yum.

9 dpo is way too early, girl! In any event, I will keep my fingers crossed for you that the spotting stays away. I started taking Vitex at the beginning of the last cycle. So a month and a half or so. I do like it. I think it's helped my skin clear up and I don't feel quite so moody. When did you start the maca? I think I took it for about a month. I'm not sure if it did anything to the spotting or AF, but I started taking it the same time as RRL... soooo hard to say. I attributed the RRL to making my AF heavier, which isn't necessarily a bad thing... I thought of it more like spring cleaning! :haha:

If you have continued success with Maca, I'll give it another go. 

oooh, and I love bbq ribs. Yummy!!!!!!



MyTurnYet said:


> Oh, I forgot to say, had a fun night last night with DH. We went to dinner at this dive kind of place and they had a band that did country and classic rock which made me feel like I was on vacation down south somewhere (instead of in CT) and then we went to see Grown-Ups at the movies. It was cute.
> 
> :hugs:Honeyhugs for honeybee:hugs:

ooooh fun!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Titi

SquirrelGirl said:


> Ok, first things first! *Titi! * You are more than welcome to join us! Not really sure what comments were early on about 'intruders', but (I don't want to speak for everyone) but my feeling is I wouldn't like to have a bunch of "newbies", ie, first month tryers, in here that suddenly pop in and say 'whoo hoo, I got my BFP!" That's the kind of stuff that gets me down a bit. But when it's someone I know has been around and has been trying, I can feel genuinely happy for them when they do announce a BFP.
> 
> So, given how many threads I've seen you on and how helpful you've been to everyone, I cordially invite you to join TTHF! You'd be a great addition to our team!
> 
> We *Try* to not go all crazy with the ovulation, testing, and AF talk, though it does creep in every so often. :) I hope you'll enjoy it in here!

:hugs: awwwww thanks everyone for such the warm welcomes. Also from the reading I've already done I'm already addicted! I can tell this is gonna be one of my favorite new threads. Wish I'd found it sooner-but then again I wasn't really all the way ready to let go of going crazy with the ovulation, testing and AF talk as SquirrelGirl mentioned but now I'm really done with it!!

OMG, how the "pop in bfps" (from Jaimie) drive me crazy!-Myturnyet-I missed you too! I only tried the SMEP the one cycle and agree it is impossible to tthf! while Smepping. DH & I were just joking about it after a really nice relaxing BD the day before yesterday, b/c it was the smep cycle he coined the term "Speed Smep.". Which meant no foreplay and for the BD he literally was just going to go as fast as literally possible (not romantic!!!) because we were SO over BD that cycle and it was our last "insurance" bd. We got our first bd in this cycle the other day in the afternoon all lazy and nice like-like old times. I was laughing that even if we only get a few bds in this cycle if they can all be like that it would be such a relief, as I was traumatized by the speed smep!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yes, SMEPing was not much fun for us either. Seemed like the fastest way to never want to have sex again! :haha: But it was the source of some really funny terms! Speed SMEP and Insurance BDs always made me laugh!


----------



## Titi

MyTurnYet said:


> :hi: Titi!!! I missssssed you!! I kind of left the SMEP group because we were feeling too much pressure and it wasn't working out. I hang out mostly here and on SquirrelGirl's "Journal of Hotness," which was originally her yoga journal, but we've since turned it into about getting all around healthy (i.e. hot!). I'm trying to focus on that now instead of TTC, and of course focusing on TTHF! Definitely have my ups and downs, but find lots of support here, as I'm sure you will, too. :flower:
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the Maca! So funny...I kind of tried to put a little bit of the powder in DH's coffee, but he figured it out right away and wouldn't drink it. Now everytime I get him a drink he's like, "you haven't drugged this one, have you?" :dohh: Maybe if I get the kind he can't taste as much he'll be ok w/ it. I'm actually starting to like the taste, and thought it was gross at first, too.


Oh boy I am going to have to check out the "journal of hotness" too! 

DH & I were doing yoga together for a while, which is nice b/c it is one of the few things in TTC we found that both HELPS fertility and the having fun/relaxing part! But when our little pup started having seizures we stopped going to class as we were afraid to leave her alone and we haven't been disciplined enough do it at home. That's funny that you want to focus on getting healthy in the meantime. I spent about 6 weeks March/April going to the gym every day trying to take my mind of TTC but again, kinda stopped going in the last few months and have put on weight and don't feel as good anymore. But I also read too much exercise can hurt fertility so would like to get a nice healthy balance going again.

I :rofl: at you "drugging" your dh! I had to be sooooooooooo sneaky-if my DH caught me once doing that he would probably not ever drink or eat anything again! He is so picky. It was probably kinda wrong, but I got him Fertilaid & also Spemen for his little :spermy: and it has been a serious pain in the ass to get him to take it. I seriously have to nag him three times a day every single day............sigh.


----------



## honeybee28

i have to nag my dh to get him to take vits too... why can't they just remember to do it themselves!! i did smep for 3 months it really stressed me out!

Squirrel i've been taking maca for about 2 months i think, think im gonna up the intake though - i do have better skin and nails and the spotting seems to have stayed away so far, but my sex drive hasnt changed and im still not pregnant lol!!

im watching bride wars at the moment haha love it!


----------



## Titi

oh yeah did I mention powdered maca is REALLY good in milkshakes? (or smoothies to be healthy) I use chocolate protein powder and soymilk and ice and the maca and it tastes like a malted milkshake-but I use chocolate ice cream and milk when I want a treat.

Oh yeah-Jaimie I was laughing when I read your thread about thinking that Frer was a British Drugstore!!! When I was noob someone asked if I'd used a FRER and FMU one cycle..........I was like, "I used a Frer but I have never heard of FMU"........I thought FMU was an abbreviation for another brand of preg test!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

honeybee28 said:


> i have to nag my dh to get him to take vits too... why can't they just remember to do it themselves!! i did smep for 3 months it really stressed me out!
> 
> Squirrel i've been taking maca for about 2 months i think, think im gonna up the intake though - i do have better skin and nails and the spotting seems to have stayed away so far, but my sex drive hasnt changed and im still not pregnant lol!!
> 
> im watching bride wars at the moment haha love it!

"Your wedding is going to be huge. Just like your ass." :rofl:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

So, I'm trying to find a nice telescope for my hubby's 31st birthday present. We live out in the country where it's nice and dark at night, perfect for star gazing. But geez, there are so many types out there, and then I'm not sure exactly what accessories are absolutely necessary! I don't want to buy him something and then not be able to immediately use it if there's something else I need.... There are computerized telescopes now, too! I'm so confused! It's so hard to find the perfect gift some times! :dohh: 


Jaimie, I don't suppose your astrophysicist hubby would have a recommendation for a good one around $500 or so?? :blush: 

Does he work a lot of nights, then? Or what exactly does he do as an astrophysicist? That's such an impressive title! :thumbup:


Anyone else have a hidden hobby of stargazing that can help me out?? I know a really strange topic, but I want to get my hubby an awesome birthday gift! :blush:


----------



## honeybee28

haha yeah love it!!! I cried a few times though im such a crybaby especially over wedding photos (looking at soph's on fb made me cry!!) pathetic!!

sorry squirrel i dont have the first clue about that kinda stuff - hope you find something though! Id love to live out in the country, do you have a big garden?

had an amaaaaazing bbq, such good ribs, i feel like i've eaten a whole pig! Still got room for icecream though lol!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yes, we have a gigantic garden that OH takes care of. We just got some onions and strawberries, and a bit of sweet corn, though it's a little too early for the corn to be really good yet.

And there's always room for ice cream!!!! :icecream: hmm, might have to go dig some out of the freezer now. nom nom. :haha:


----------



## honeybee28

nom nom NOM NOM NOM choc chip haagen daz. nom.

i'd love to have a huge garden. ours is pretty small, but we still try to grow as much as possible which is fun. we had our first strawberry the other day, we had to share it but it was sooo good!!


----------



## Titi

I agree Jaimie-astrophysicist does sound really exciting! I was watching some reality show the other day and the girls were not very smart. One of them finally admitted it, saying, "well, I'm not a rocket surgeon"......:rofl:!!! The host said, "yeah,,,,,,,rockets don't need doctors!"

I also know nothing about astronomy except that I have a bunch of moles on my thigh that look like the big dipper! I would be interested to Jaimie as my DH has also always wanted a nice telescope.

We just started our garden-we had limes, grapefruits and lemons late in the spring and just had our last tomatoes. I am afraid to plant more, summer is so harsh here in Florida, but really want to!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Honeybee, you crack me up. Nom Nom. :haha:

Titi, Wow, you've already had your tomatoes? We're still waiting for ours! Amazing the difference between Florida and Illinois! 

Rocket Surgeon.... I wonder what the pay is for that... :haha:


----------



## Titi

yeah one of my tomato plants I think is done, but I have four more of a different type that we started from seeds that are just growing now-so will see!


----------



## parkgirl

Wow, it's been a very emotional weekend. I ended up testing Friday afternoon after my parents left town. Got a quick :bfp: and , after taking two more tests, told DH. Saturday, DH and I really didn't know what to think. It almost didn't feel real. Sadly, I lost my little one earlier today. I woke up to bad back pain and cramping, so I knew something was wrong. I'm trying to look at the positive side of this. At least now I know that I am able to get pregnant.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I already posted on the 30+ thread, but just want to offer another virtual hug. I'm very sorry. :hugs:


----------



## soph77

Oh park, I am so very, very sorry hun :hugs:
We are here for you, a lot of us have been where you are which does not make the pain any less, just means you have a bunch of caring, beautiful ladies to empathise with you :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Oh Parkgirl-I was so happy to see the beginning of your post, and now so sorry!!!:hugs:, :hugs:, :hugs:. I am glad you can find the hope-that you deffo can get pregnant-more :hugs: hun.


----------



## Moondance

So........... I got ultra side tracked today by my idiot ex texting me some bullcrap saying he wanted me back (stfu Jack, not interested)....
But because of his harassment, I missed my doctors appointment completely and had to rebook. Got another appointment for tomorrow, but its not my regular doctor... my regular doctor is away for a holiday. 

Am going to have to explain all this stuff again to a new doctor. I hate that!


Am also currently feeling really weepy. As soon as I realised I'd missed my doctors appointment, I broke down crying.
I've had friggen spotting for days. My CM is a greenish colour today, has the texture of egg white, but isn't so stretchy.
But according to what I've logged in my chart I've had this mega, extremely watery CM for almost 2 straight weeks. This isn't normal for me.... especially not when it starts ITCHING!!! Itchy va-jay-jay can't be good!


----------



## Moondance

parkgirl said:


> Wow, it's been a very emotional weekend. I ended up testing Friday afternoon after my parents left town. Got a quick :bfp: and , after taking two more tests, told DH. Saturday, DH and I really didn't know what to think. It almost didn't feel real. Sadly, I lost my little one earlier today. I woke up to bad back pain and cramping, so I knew something was wrong. I'm trying to look at the positive side of this. At least now I know that I am able to get pregnant.

Awww hon, so sorry.... Stupid annoying chemicals that keep hiting the girls on this thread.... Are you sure its a loss? Cramping might not necessarily be from a miscarriage, I've been cramping like a bitch the past 2 days, and I'm not pregnant or even close, I'm waiting on ovulation... but have been spotting, the back pain and cramping doesn't HAVE to mean its a loss, does it? Or is there more to it than that?
I hope its not... :nope:


----------



## Tanikit

Wow, you guys have been busy (while I have been sleeping) I did read it all, but sort of all mixed up and backwards so excuse me missing stuff and not getting it quite right.

Hi Titi! Glad you could join - you've already brought some fun to this thread from what I have read.

Parkgirl so sorry about what you have gone through :hugs:

Moon sorry you missed your doc appointment - maybe the next doc will be even better and can sort out what is going on.

I've got a very quiet working week this week and lots of days off so trying to decide what to do with myself. I do want to go clothes shopping soon as it is still really cold and I could do with a jacket.

Squirrel thanks for the recipe - sounds delicious. I made up my own breakfast cereal yesterday as everything you can buy is either laced in sugar or generally high GI - hopefully what I made (just mixing normal cereals with fruit piees etc) will work out to be low GI. My sugars are slowly improving and my endocrinologist is back from holiday today so I hope I can get some advice now, but it is going better.


----------



## honeybee28

hey.. park :hugs: hope you're ok sweetie. like you say, at least you know now that you can get pregnant.... thinking of you.xx

moon - that does NOT sound good lady, i guess it could be some kinda infection?

hey everyone, im so sleepy today really don't wanna go to work today!! Have a great day/eve ladies.xx


----------



## LuckyD

parkgirl - like Squirrel, I have already posted on the 30+ thread, but I wanted to say again how sorry I am and that I am thinking of you lots :hugs: we are here if you need us :hugs:


----------



## LuckyD

Holy Moly ladies, you have been busy! I thought I was up to date...and then had about four pages to read!

Titi - so lovely to see you here! Welcome!!!

Loving the garden talks....our garden is dying out as it's winter and we are planning to start planting on our new land (my OH has already put a whole pile of garlic in...) but the spinach and coriander are still going strong, and our leeks and carrots are going to be ready soon....

The people that have been staying on the land we bought were running an organic seedling business, and had a grow tunnel which we bought off them...I will attach a pic...it's ridiculously big but imagine all the yummy tomatoes and basil we can grow in there!!!

How are all the lovely TTHFers doing today/tonight?

A little birdy told me it's someones birthday.....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIAMH!!!! :cake:
 



Attached Files:







28566_390839491579_622321579_4721254_3552063_s.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> oh YUMMMMM squirrel that sounds so delicious. yeah i might give it a go with ham too. thanks for the recipe!! I love your ideas, you always bake something a little different, like your cone cupcakes. yummy yummy in my TUMMY!!!
> 
> Im 9dpo and havent spotted yet! Even though im sure im not preggo, the last few months i have started spotting at 8dpo so feel like this is an improvement. ive been taking maca, maybe thats what stopped the spotting (i think niamh said it stops spotting) AND its made my nails really strong.
> 
> xx

Yep it was me, I was getting some spotting and it was starting to get earlier before AF but has stopped now. I say because of the MACA for me may be the same for you or else its a BFP :flower: FX how did the blood results go? I think I missed that!



parkgirl said:


> Wow, it's been a very emotional weekend. I ended up testing Friday afternoon after my parents left town. Got a quick :bfp: and , after taking two more tests, told DH. Saturday, DH and I really didn't know what to think. It almost didn't feel real. Sadly, I lost my little one earlier today. I woke up to bad back pain and cramping, so I knew something was wrong. I'm trying to look at the positive side of this. At least now I know that I am able to get pregnant.

OH hun I'm so sorry, I'm sorry asking but is your bleeding heavy if you have any! recheck in a couple of days on the off chance that your one of those who get AF even when pregnant! oh you don't normally feel pregnant when you get your BFP it can take till 5 weeks for tiredness to kick in and around 6 for morning sickness so don't worry about that in future. :hugs: your right though at least you know you can get Pregnant Nexilix felt the same way after hers and now she got a BFP this month. :hugs:


Lucky ahhhh thanks so much hun, hard to believe I'm 35 today makes me a little sad I think:cry: I hate getting older but hey who doesn't PML :haha: hopefully this is my year :flower: sending :dust: to us all

Moon ouch and annoying sounds like a infection of some sort all right hope you get it sorted :hugs:


----------



## Ejay

Parkgirl - just wanted to say I am realy sorry, sending you some super big hugs xx

have been reading posts but haven't had a chance to reply to all of them yet, gotta go to work will catch up later.

Hope everyone is ok. x


----------



## Tanikit

Happy Birthday Niamh - hope you have a really great day!


----------



## Annamumof2

ok girls i take it back i havent started yet, i have been spotting on and off sense saturday and when andy felt my cervix he said it was high and closed, so i dunno what that means but i am not getting my hopes up, so i am going to test i dunno tomorrow maybe depends how i feel.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Happy Birthday Niamh!!! :kiss:

LuckyD, :kiss: How are you? I always love the pics you post because they are always so pretty! I see your job keeps you on your toes, do you like it?
(Pssssst.....I still want to come camp out on your land with the TTHF ladies) hehe!

Honeybee, I amholding onto hope for you girlfriend! I love the 'no spotting' this cycle! Sounds really good!!! 

Parkgirl, :hugs: I am so sorry. Maybe it was me, but I didn't see any bleeding written on your post. Are you having back pain and cramping without bleeding? If so, I get occassional back pain (intense) and cramping since ovulation. I am holding out hope for you as well.

Moon, sounds like an infection to me. If it is just see whatever doctor you caninstead of giving 'that' the possiblity of getting worse.

Anna, I think maybe youre right and its time to start using your CBFM again.

I wouldv'e went crazy dealing what you and moon go through every single month!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Happy Birthday Niamh!!! :kiss:
> 
> LuckyD, :kiss: How are you? I always love the pics you post because they are always so pretty! I see your job keeps you on your toes, do you like it?
> (Pssssst.....I still want to come camp out on your land with the TTHF ladies) hehe!
> 
> Honeybee, I amholding onto hope for you girlfriend! I love the 'no spotting' this cycle! Sounds really good!!!
> 
> Parkgirl, :hugs: I am so sorry. Maybe it was me, but I didn't see any bleeding written on your post. Are you having back pain and cramping without bleeding? If so, I get occassional back pain (intense) and cramping since ovulation. I am holding out hope for you as well.
> 
> Moon, sounds like an infection to me. If it is just see whatever doctor you caninstead of giving 'that' the possiblity of getting worse.
> 
> Anna, I think maybe youre right and its time to start using your CBFM again.
> 
> I wouldv'e went crazy dealing what you and moon go through every single month!!!

but i can't when i havent come on yet, i was surpost to come sunday but ive been spotting sense friday afternoon/sat morning on and off sense then and ive not had anything today, so not sure what to do now im on CD 60 tomorrow now


----------



## Tanikit

Anna that is crazy - must be so frsutrating - still hoping in the mdist of this that you get your BFP.

Tryfor by the time I get my first scan you'll be heading into the second trimester - wow, can't believe it! I also came across one of Nessicle's posts recently and see she is at 15 weeks - where does the time go?

Parkgirl have you had it confirmed that you have lost the pregnancy or is it suspicion based on your signs? :hugs: either way - it sounds so hard what you are going through - let us know further what is going on. Thinking about you.


----------



## Titi

Okay-suggestions please. How do you TTHF! on a day when a family member who was a total beeeeeeeeyotch complaining about being pregnant for nine whole months and drank through her pregnancy and refused to put up one single bump pic (b/c she was too fat, wah!) is in labor and its all anyone else is talking of?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/grouphugg.gif

This was a BIG weekend for our crew - so it is time for some big gif's!!

:hugs:ParkGirl:hugs: - I'm so sorry hon. I really hope you are hanging in there and truly taking some solace in your all too brief BFP, as proof that you and your OH can get pg. But I'm sure you must be very upset regardless. We are all thinking of you and hoping you are able to hang tough. Let me know if you'd like me to add your BFP to the roll call, of course I completely understand if you'd rather I didn't.

*WELCOME TITI!* I'm glad that the other ladies explained our disdain for "pop in BFPs" so well. We welcome anyone that wants to TTHF :happydance: But explaining _how_ to actually do that isn't so easy. One cycle we decided that you have to share your most embarrassing story after you ov. That was REALLY entertaining and it gave us something to laugh at rather than get all nervous about whether or not we've caught the egg. So that is sort of the jist of it - we are trying to support eachother without supporting the obsession, you know? We've also been sharing our favorite and least favorite words, along with fun vacation photos and stories. Oh, and we also shared the stories about how we met our OHs. So you've got lots of story telling to catch up on :haha: Totally kidding, but I am a big fan of the most embarrassing story in our lives. We tell each other minutia about CM so why not just put it all out on the table, you know?

Niamh - HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I'll be 35 in December :happydance: Even though that does seem kinda old those are my two favorite numbers so they still make me happy. :haha: Your camping trip sounded like FUN! I'd love to go camping with kids - I've never done that! Except when I was a kid myself...

Squirrel - You've inspired me to bake bananna bread for DH tonight! I can't believe how rude your co-worker is being. My only thought is that maybe because he is a guy he thinks that is a subject you'd be interested in and he is just trying to strike up conversation? But that is a horrible way to do it. Like its been said, you should never ask a women when/if she is having a baby unless there is one waving from between her legs!!! I will ask my DH about a good telescope in that price range. My boss just got one too so I'll ask him as well.

Did I tell ya'll that I spent the night on the mountain where my hubby works Saturday? He showed us sunset and the full moon through the world's largest solar telescope. It was too friggin' cool! The atmosphere works like a prism when the sun sets and you see all sorts of colors around the corona (edge of the sun). He works during the day because he observes the sun. I'll attach a pic. We could actually see the outlines of saguaros (super big cactus) on the mountain the sun sat behind.

You gals were KILLING me with the smepping trauma stories!! I'm definitely a believer that doing it every day is not what you need to do to get pg. Every other day at the most ~ drugging your DH's is pretty darned funny too!

Lucky - did you ever get the snorks cartoon in NZ as a kid? It was a knock off version of the smurfs. snorkel is a super fun word! Love your "growing tube" - yet another hilarious kiwi phrase. We just call those green houses here - but I will call them growing tubes from here on out, because that is far better!

MyTurn - did I already ask you what your thesis topic is? I'd love to hear it again if my memory has failed (as usual)

Honey - so glad you aren't spotting and that you busted out a nom fest!

Vitex is chaste berry, right? Is it something you have to stop taking after ov?

Howdy TryFor!:hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v625/superbecky79/blinkies/baby%20dust%20TTC/babydust.gif

So these are our friends Ann & Milton, standing in front of the McMath Pierce Solar telescope. My DH is the telescope technician there. The other is sunset through the telescope.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2380.JPG
File size: 96 KB
Views: 1









IMG_2392.JPG
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Titi

Jaimie-er......what day is your birthday on?

I am pretty sure I am still the oldest ttc #1. : (

I love this thread-what great ideas! I read some of the beginning and quite a few back from recent but have a large chunk of the middle to go through now. Don't want to miss anything and will have to get busy with my contributions!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

My birfday is December 5th - am I older than you?:haha: Our anniversaries are close though, aren't they? Mine is Sept. 17, 2005.


----------



## Titi

My DH wants to know, Jaimie if you "did babymaking in the telescope?" :haha:


----------



## bbdreams

:wave: Just dropping in to say hello to all my tthf girls! I am missing you girls, but I have been in a such a better frame of mind since taking a break. I have not been obsessing... just tthf on my own!

Titi-welcome!

parkgirl- I am so sorry to hear of your loss; it must be so hard!:hugs:

Ann- I feel so bad for you that you are in such limbo; that must be really hard. You may have already answered this, but I missed it if you did, but have you talked to a doctor or found out why your cycle is so long?

DH took me away for the weekend for our anniversary! We had so much fun, and I haven't felt so relaxed in a long time and I even ov'd over the weekend. Now, I am just staying busy cleaning house, doing homework for my research class, and getting ready for vacation. I have more faith than ever in God that it is his will for us to conceive and that we will.

Anyway, love to you girls. :flower: I am always thinking of you. :dust: and :bfp: 's for everyone!


----------



## Annamumof2

well testing day is tomorrow if i feel up to it, so fingers crossed girls


----------



## Annamumof2

bbdreams said:


> :wave: Just dropping in to say hello to all my tthf girls! I am missing you girls, but I have been in a such a better frame of mind since taking a break. I have not been obsessing... just tthf on my own!
> 
> Titi-welcome!
> 
> parkgirl- I am so sorry to hear of your loss; it must be so hard!:hugs:
> 
> Ann- I feel so bad for you that you are in such limbo; that must be really hard. You may have already answered this, but I missed it if you did, but have you talked to a doctor or found out why your cycle is so long?
> 
> DH took me away for the weekend for our anniversary! We had so much fun, and I haven't felt so relaxed in a long time and I even ov'd over the weekend. Now, I am just staying busy cleaning house, doing homework for my research class, and getting ready for vacation. I have more faith than ever in God that it is his will for us to conceive and that we will.
> 
> Anyway, love to you girls. :flower: I am always thinking of you. :dust: and :bfp: 's for everyone!

if you mean me then its because of the depo, they cant do anything unless ive been trying for 2 years


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey there bbdreams! so glad you've been able to take a break. Thanks for thinking of us and checking in. Your weekend sounds delish!

Good luck with your hpt Anna, if you feel up to it.

Titi ~ DH and I have not tried to BD in the telescope. It is sort of hilarious to imagine it because it is really dirty and weird in there. It was built in 1962 so it has these ancient electronics everywhere...and a mouse had died in one of the hallways and that smelled super nasty. We joke about it though because they use red lights as night so as not to mess up people's night vision. The entire facility becomes a "red light district". However, it is about as un-sexy as possible...but DH does have a very big "telescope":haha:


----------



## Tanikit

Anna Fx for tomorrow.

Jaimie love the pictures - lol about being in the telescope - could you make it sexy in any way at all and how much work would that take?

bbdreams glad you are feeling relaxed - it definitely helps and I am sure God does want you to have a baby. Two months before I fell pregnant we did the story of Hannah who gave birth to Samuel after crying to God in the temple (it was a Moms and Tots group story at our church for the littlees) I have cried a few times to God when in the bath just before AF arrived. The month I fell pregnant I prayed every single day that I could be pregnant - I had very little faith though cause I started crying and getting angry a few days before AF was due cause I didn't believe I could be pregnant - felt very guilty when I got my BFP about that. Hang in there - he has his own plan and knows what is best - and I say that now, but gee I struggled when ttc for long! Looking forward to hearing about your BFP soon.

Here's a question for everyone: If you won a million dollars but had to give it away (to anyone (one person only) - not an organisation though) who would you give it to and why? And more importantly what would you do about the people who were upset that you didn't give it to them?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tanikit said:


> Anna that is crazy - must be so frsutrating - still hoping in the mdist of this that you get your BFP.
> 
> Tryfor by the time I get my first scan you'll be heading into the second trimester - wow, can't believe it! I also came across one of Nessicle's posts recently and see she is at 15 weeks - where does the time go?
> 
> Parkgirl have you had it confirmed that you have lost the pregnancy or is it suspicion based on your signs? :hugs: either way - it sounds so hard what you are going through - let us know further what is going on. Thinking about you.

When are you getting your first scan? They did mine early and I tried to get them to wait a few more weeks so I can get a nub picture but they said they couldn't let me wait. The days go by quickly but the weeks are seeming to take forever if that makes sense. I'm still trying to cope with having to share the pregnancy spotlight with my two sisters. They got pregnant right away and it took me nearly a year. They do nothing but complain about their pregnancy (gaining weight, having no money, they wished they didnt do it) but they don't know how it feels to people who have tried a long while and who really really want children more than anything in this whole world.

The only girls I think about are you tthf girls!!! :flower:



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/grouphugg.gif
> 
> This was a BIG weekend for our crew - so it is time for some big gif's!!
> 
> :hugs:ParkGirl:hugs: - I'm so sorry hon. I really hope you are hanging in there and truly taking some solace in your all too brief BFP, as proof that you and your OH can get pg. But I'm sure you must be very upset regardless. We are all thinking of you and hoping you are able to hang tough. Let me know if you'd like me to add your BFP to the roll call, of course I completely understand if you'd rather I didn't.
> 
> *WELCOME TITI!* I'm glad that the other ladies explained our disdain for "pop in BFPs" so well. We welcome anyone that wants to TTHF :happydance: But explaining _how_ to actually do that isn't so easy. One cycle we decided that you have to share your most embarrassing story after you ov. That was REALLY entertaining and it gave us something to laugh at rather than get all nervous about whether or not we've caught the egg. So that is sort of the jist of it - we are trying to support eachother without supporting the obsession, you know? We've also been sharing our favorite and least favorite words, along with fun vacation photos and stories. Oh, and we also shared the stories about how we met our OHs. So you've got lots of story telling to catch up on :haha: Totally kidding, but I am a big fan of the most embarrassing story in our lives. We tell each other minutia about CM so why not just put it all out on the table, you know?
> 
> Niamh - HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I'll be 35 in December :happydance: Even though that does seem kinda old those are my two favorite numbers so they still make me happy. :haha: Your camping trip sounded like FUN! I'd love to go camping with kids - I've never done that! Except when I was a kid myself...
> 
> Squirrel - You've inspired me to bake bananna bread for DH tonight! I can't believe how rude your co-worker is being. My only thought is that maybe because he is a guy he thinks that is a subject you'd be interested in and he is just trying to strike up conversation? But that is a horrible way to do it. Like its been said, you should never ask a women when/if she is having a baby unless there is one waving from between her legs!!! I will ask my DH about a good telescope in that price range. My boss just got one too so I'll ask him as well.
> 
> Did I tell ya'll that I spent the night on the mountain where my hubby works Saturday? He showed us sunset and the full moon through the world's largest solar telescope. It was too friggin' cool! The atmosphere works like a prism when the sun sets and you see all sorts of colors around the corona (edge of the sun). He works during the day because he observes the sun. I'll attach a pic. We could actually see the outlines of saguaros (super big cactus) on the mountain the sun sat behind.
> 
> You gals were KILLING me with the smepping trauma stories!! I'm definitely a believer that doing it every day is not what you need to do to get pg. Every other day at the most ~ drugging your DH's is pretty darned funny too!
> 
> Lucky - did you ever get the snorks cartoon in NZ as a kid? It was a knock off version of the smurfs. snorkel is a super fun word! Love your "growing tube" - yet another hilarious kiwi phrase. We just call those green houses here - but I will call them growing tubes from here on out, because that is far better!
> 
> MyTurn - did I already ask you what your thesis topic is? I'd love to hear it again if my memory has failed (as usual)
> 
> Honey - so glad you aren't spotting and that you busted out a nom fest!
> 
> Vitex is chaste berry, right? Is it something you have to stop taking after ov?
> 
> Howdy TryFor!:hugs:

Hey Jaimie!! :hugs: I think I wrote some comments to you on this thread the past few weeks, I'll have to go look for them and re-ask you! hehe! :flower:



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hey there bbdreams! so glad you've been able to take a break. Thanks for thinking of us and checking in. Your weekend sounds delish!
> 
> Good luck with your hpt Anna, if you feel up to it.
> 
> Titi ~ DH and I have not tried to BD in the telescope. It is sort of hilarious to imagine it because it is really dirty and weird in there. It was built in 1962 so it has these ancient electronics everywhere...and a mouse had died in one of the hallways and that smelled super nasty. We joke about it though because they use red lights as night so as not to mess up people's night vision. The entire facility becomes a "red light district". However, it is about as un-sexy as possible...but DH does have a very big "telescope":haha:

With all that awesome traveling and fun you and your DH concoct together, you and him will be fantastic parents! :dust:


----------



## honeybee28

tanikit - hmmmm can i give it to my hubby so he can still take me on holiday!? 

titi :hugs: cant believe that family member of yours!! TTHF really is the best thing that's happened to me since we started TTC, but it can be really hard sometimes. if i see someone announce a pregnancy or whatever on fb i get so jealous etc it's tough to remember to have fun sometimes. but we're all in this together, and we'll all get there together, and it's making the journey a lot more enjoyable.

10dpo and the spotting started today, better than the last couple of months when it started on 8dpo i guess. but i'd still rather it didnt happen coz it makes me realise af is on the way. 

niamh HAPPY BIRTHDAY LADY!!!!! What was your best birthday present? I have blood test results tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## honeybee28

i forgot to ask, i was wondering if anyone knew what happened to misszoiex that ran the odd testing thread? havent seen her around in a while.

also, funny story. so i talk in my sleep A LOT. Last night, just before we went to sleep i was helping dh with some work, he was preparing questions as he's interviewing for a new person on his team at work. we were up til about midnight and i was really trying to help and i was so tired. it had obviously got stuck in my head, i fell asleep and woke up in the night saying 'are any of your team mates going to come in here', hubs (who's very used to me talking in my sleep) answered 'no, of course they're not silly', to which i answered 'good, because im going to take my top off now', stripped, and fell back into a deep sleep again. lol!! I am officially crazy!!!


----------



## Titi

Thanks Honeybee! I think I am done feeling sorry for myself for now-it gives me secret pleasure that she is STILL in labor after forcing them to induce her this morning. giggle. BTW I REALLY hope the witch isn't coming for you.....I HATE her!!!! 

Jaimie-I love the nosiness of TTC....where else could I ask someone where they do it?? ha ha! I think the red lights are definitely a sign though-and you could play astronomer and student, ha ha!!

Tanikit-thanks for sharing your story about your prayers. I have said more prayers and novenas etc. then imaginable. I get angry too sometimes and then feel guilty!!

Happy Birthday Niamh! and happy anny bbdreams!

If I won the money-and couldn't give it to dh, I would give it to my father. He used to be a police chief when we were growing up and used to always pick up extra shifts just so we would make ends meet. I'm one of 4 and my mom was a SAHM for years and we were pretty poor. My parents have great values and today are two of my best friends. They don't struggle as much anymore but my dad has to work third shift as a security guard and they have to really watch what they spend. I'd love for them not to worry anymore, esp. as they get on. But also my dad is such a good person, and with his value system I know he'd just keep enough and donate the rest.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: honeybee :hugs: really sorry to hear the spotting has returned. I haven't ruled you out yet though - amazing the stories you hear about women spotting and even getting what might seem like AF despite being UTD. I love that saying! It was pretty funny what you said in your sleep :rofl:

Tanikit - I would give the money to my Mom ~ she has never had much money and has always had to work very hard. And she raised us on her own for many years before marrying my step dad.

Oh no TryFor! I don't remember the questions you asked me either...sorry I didn't answer them!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Happy Birthday Niamh!!!!

Honeybee, I was trolling around the LTTTC threads and saw a post of hers in there.


So much to catch up on, I tried reading through everything, and now I'll go back and start over to get all my quotes right!


----------



## parkgirl

:hugs: Thanks for being so supportive. It's nice knowing you all actually understand.
I saw my doctor today and she was really positive. Gave the "you didn't do anything wrong" speech...it was actually nice to hear. She did give us the go a head to start trying again as soon as we wanted to. I may want to wait a month, but DH is ready to go. 

I hope everyone is doing well. I feel completely out of the loop right now.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> Holy Moly ladies, you have been busy! I thought I was up to date...and then had about four pages to read!
> 
> Titi - so lovely to see you here! Welcome!!!
> 
> Loving the garden talks....our garden is dying out as it's winter and we are planning to start planting on our new land (my OH has already put a whole pile of garlic in...) but the spinach and coriander are still going strong, and our leeks and carrots are going to be ready soon....
> 
> The people that have been staying on the land we bought were running an organic seedling business, and had a grow tunnel which we bought off them...I will attach a pic...it's ridiculously big but imagine all the yummy tomatoes and basil we can grow in there!!!
> 
> How are all the lovely TTHFers doing today/tonight?
> 
> A little birdy told me it's someones birthday.....
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIAMH!!!! :cake:


That's so awesome that you have a green house/growing tunnel/grow tube/whatever! I think it would be cool to have one (much smaller obviously) so I could get a jump start on some of our veggies in the spring!!



Titi said:


> Okay-suggestions please. How do you TTHF! on a day when a family member who was a total beeeeeeeeyotch complaining about being pregnant for nine whole months and drank through her pregnancy and refused to put up one single bump pic (b/c she was too fat, wah!) is in labor and its all anyone else is talking of?

If you figure this out, you will be elected our new supreme leader to whom we will pledge our undying allegiance! :haha: But in all seriousness, wow, that's a tough one. :shrug: If I come up with an idea, I'll be sure to let you know!




Jaimie2Eyes said:


> https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/grouphugg.gif
> 
> This was a BIG weekend for our crew - so it is time for some big gif's!!
> 
> 
> Squirrel - You've inspired me to bake bananna bread for DH tonight! I can't believe how rude your co-worker is being. My only thought is that maybe because he is a guy he thinks that is a subject you'd be interested in and he is just trying to strike up conversation? But that is a horrible way to do it. Like its been said, you should never ask a women when/if she is having a baby unless there is one waving from between her legs!!! I will ask my DH about a good telescope in that price range. My boss just got one too so I'll ask him as well.
> 
> Did I tell ya'll that I spent the night on the mountain where my hubby works Saturday? He showed us sunset and the full moon through the world's largest solar telescope. It was too friggin' cool! The atmosphere works like a prism when the sun sets and you see all sorts of colors around the corona (edge of the sun). He works during the day because he observes the sun. I'll attach a pic. We could actually see the outlines of saguaros (super big cactus) on the mountain the sun sat behind.
> 
> You gals were KILLING me with the smepping trauma stories!! I'm definitely a believer that doing it every day is not what you need to do to get pg. Every other day at the most ~ drugging your DH's is pretty darned funny too!
> 
> 
> Honey - so glad you aren't spotting and that you busted out a nom fest!
> 
> Vitex is chaste berry, right? Is it something you have to stop taking after ov?

From the bottom up! Yes, I believe it's also called Chaste Berry. There's a bit of debate about whether to stop or not after O. I have chosen not to stop after O. I read that you can take it all the way through, but take a 5 day break during AF. I am hoping it will help with the spotting and otherwise regulate my cycle...... But others say to not take it after O. If you're thinking of taking Vitex, you should do some research and decide for yourself what you think you should do. 

NOM NOM NOM! :rofl:

Those pictures are soooooooooo cool! That's nice that he works during the day. I think it would be tough to have alternate schedules.

Thanks for asking about the telescopes! I "think" I've narrowed it down to two, but one is a refractor and the other is a reflector, and every article I read never seems to agree which one is really better! 

That guy at work made another comment today, about how I woudn't understand since I don't have kids. So I responded, "and boy do I appreciate you bringing this up EVERY SINGLE DAY!" just dripping in sarcasm. Another guy nearby laughed, but this guy didn't seem to let it register. Next time he says something, I'm going to have to calmly and directly say Please stop it. I'm afraid if he makes a comment at the wrong time (ie, right after AF arriving), I won't handle it well at all. Probably wouldn't be a good idea for me to start bawling or screaming (or both!). 

And thanks for the big group hug! I love that smiley!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

parkgirl said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I feel completely out of the loop right now.

Hiya, Park! Don't feel you have to keep up! Take it easy and jump in whenever! 

If you don't mind sharing, what is your first name? I'm Sara. :friends: I hope you're hanging in there.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Titi said:


> My DH wants to know, Jaimie if you "did babymaking in the telescope?" :haha:

:rofl: I'm going to ignore Jaimie's description of the inside of the telescope and create my own fantasy for my hubby and me in my head! :rofl: It sure sounds sexy! 



Tanikit said:


> Here's a question for everyone: If you won a million dollars but had to give it away (to anyone (one person only) - not an organisation though) who would you give it to and why? And more importantly what would you do about the people who were upset that you didn't give it to them?

hmm.... in real life, I'd give it to my sister. Just because, I'd want a family member to have it and my parents' have enough to be comfortable. 

In BnB land, I'd give it to LuckyD so she could have a rockin' house for us to come hang out with her on her land! :happydance: And also help her community where she works since it sounds like it's really needed.




honeybee28 said:


> 10dpo and the spotting started today, better than the last couple of months when it started on 8dpo i guess. but i'd still rather it didnt happen coz it makes me realise af is on the way.
> 
> xxx

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR to the spotting! :growlmad:


----------



## Titi

SquirrelGirl-made me laugh twice when I read about electing me supreme new leaderme if I can figure out how to TTHF! admist beeeyotchy sucky pg people crap days and envisioning hot sex in the telescope!!! :rofl:


----------



## Titi

Catching up:

Enjoying reading the beginning of the thread and your stories of how you met DH/OHs. Here is my first contribution-

I met DH in 1999 when I was bartending through school and his friend worked at the same place and he would come in to visit his friend. Because we were in relationships with other people we were polite but nothing really more, although there were sparks! He came in very infrequently and it took about a year for us to each be out of relationships and he started coming in again more often. I found out he liked me to when he was visiting and mentioned he had a stereo up for sale. One of the guys asked how much he wanted for it and he said he could have it if he would just get him a date with me. He was just joking around but it got the point across. We started dating in 12/2000 and I definitely knew he was the one. We originally got engaged in 2002 and built a house in 2003 & although we were really in love DH was refusing to grow up in a few ways and was too young & stubborn for an ultimatium so we took a "relationship vacation" in 2004 & I moved out for a year. DH agreed to counseling which we went to for _years_ and it worked wonders (he is like the model husband now!!) DH then really took his time making sure that the changes were real and not just something he was doing to keep the relationship going. I was getting impatient waiting but he kept saying he wanted to make sure he could be the man I deserved and that this time it would be forever. In Atlantis, Bahamas, in 10/07 he proposed again, a surprise on the beach. We were so excited and started planning the wedding right away in which we did everything together (bridal shows, invitations, you name it, it was so much fun!) The best was that DH told everyone we were celebrating a union of love and that it should be all about love and respect and thus he wanted in lieu of bachelor/bachelorette parties one big dual shower. It was awesome-I loved it although he got so much crap from the guys. We got married in 09/08 back on the beach and then just recently this May renewed our vows in a Catholic Convalidation ceremony at our church. Kinda boring, but that's it.......


----------



## SquirrelGirl

That's not boring, Titi! That's amazing that your hubby was so in to working on being a good partner to you! What commitment and love! Definitely have a keeper!


----------



## Ejay

Hiya Titi, welcome x

Happy Birthday Niamh, sorry if i am a day late.

Squirrel - my goodness you certainly manage to keep up with all the posts, I think you deserve an award!

Had a madly busy day yesterday and weekend was a bit mad. I took my young horse to a dressage competition on saturday, both her and my second ever comp, we managed 64.2% and got 6th place, I was really chuffed, especially as the difference between us and second place was only about 2%

It has been really warm these past few days, I think it has buggered up temp chart a bit, FF started to make wild guesses at when I might have ovulated, I think it was early this month and have put my guess in at CD12. Have had no sore boobs after O this month, which I always get, it really annoys me, but this is great!!

Parkgirl - glad things went well at the docs, fingers crossed for you.

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## Moondance

honeybee28 said:


> also, funny story. so i talk in my sleep A LOT. Last night, just before we went to sleep i was helping dh with some work, he was preparing questions as he's interviewing for a new person on his team at work. we were up til about midnight and i was really trying to help and i was so tired. it had obviously got stuck in my head, i fell asleep and woke up in the night saying 'are any of your team mates going to come in here', hubs (who's very used to me talking in my sleep) answered 'no, of course they're not silly', to which i answered 'good, because im going to take my top off now', stripped, and fell back into a deep sleep again. lol!! I am officially crazy!!!

I LOLed SO SO much reading that honeybee! You are so awesome! LOL

Had my doctors appointment today, after missing yesterdays, got in with a different doctor today. I told her my symptoms of watery discharge and itchiness. She stood up then said "drop yer drawers"
So I got on the examination table and dropped the drawers. She puts on her gloves and points a hand at me like a gun and says "spread em!" I was pmsl.
She had one look and says "You has tha thrush... or rather the thrush has you... but I swab anyway" so she grabs the swab and stuffs it in and caps it. She was so cool.
She told me to go get me some Canesten cream with the applicator, and then the swabby stick got taken down to pathology to run some tests to rule out any other problems. Results whenever!


----------



## Ejay

Thought I would post this pick of me on sunday, just to prove that pregnant women are really everywhere!!!!!

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn76/Greymolly/253.jpg


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ejay said:


> Thought I would post this pick of me on sunday, just to prove that pregnant women are really everywhere!!!!!
> 
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn76/Greymolly/253.jpg

That's hysterical, Ejay!! :rofl: What a great pic of you and your horse, too!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ejay said:


> Thought I would post this pick of me on sunday, just to prove that pregnant women are really everywhere!!!!!
> 
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn76/Greymolly/253.jpg

Thats so true Ejay!!! it's like scary they are every were!!!!:wacko: I went swimming last night with DH and there was a lovely woman in the pool escaping the heat and taking the weight off!!!! LOL
great picture of you and the horse:thumbup: hey did you ask her to rub off you spread it on as it were!!!! ps not the horse the pregnant woman 
sorry feeling funny this morning hehehehe

Moon great doc, glad its only thrush! easy to get rid of!

Honey that's so funny PML my DH is the talker in our house!

SquirrelGirl tell him, hey ass hole stopping rubbing it in my face about having no kids.

Titi ahhhh lovely story about your DH :hugs: on that girl who pregnant and been drinking I hate that with a passion. she does not know how lucky she is !!!!! I would even say that to her... and walk away! she will regret no pictures of being pregnant!!! yep I may of felt huge but I still loved my bump!

on the flip side just wanted to say!!!
but one thing I would point out when we do get pregnant and you get to 36 weeks or even before you will complain about being heavy, feeling huge, bloated and you will crave for the end. its nature way of preparing us for labour so much so we turn in to sadist who start to dance and go whoo hoo when you start to get pains and labour has started esp if you are late. just so you know it can be normal to moan at that stage and don't feel guilty if you do :hugs: does not mean we are bad people or dont love being pregnant or baby on the way!! :flower:


----------



## Moondance

Well she DID swab me, just in case there is more to it than simple thrush. But not got those results yet obviously!


----------



## Tanikit

Moon glad you know the cause now and at least thrush is relatively easy to treat.

Lol at the pic Ejay - nice horse!

Titi it is so hard for people ttc to hear stories like that about people who are clearly not grateful to be pregnant - but be warned also that all pregnant women do moan about certain things and we shouldn't feel guilty - it doesn't make any of us less grateful to be pregnant. 

I thought I'd got over the hijacking recently but yesterday Fudgie was playing with something when we were eating supper and it sounded like someone walking in the house - I jumped and grabbed my daughter by the arm and really got quite scared and today when the door slammed shut in the wind I also really jumped. It is better in general, but my heart still races a lot.


----------



## Titi

Thanks pg girls, for the insight. LTTTC has made me judgemental which really bothers me and I am trying to work on......a good reason to be in this thread. I can definitely imagine that being heavier and not sleeping well, etc. can take its toll and I am happy to hear that nature has a way I guess of taking the fear of birth away if you are so ready for it to come.
I am thinking tho, that she hasn't really been very "normal".....as she virtually went into hiding since day 1-refused to let any pictures of her be taken or posted (not even yesterday when baby and baby and dad pics popped up on fb), and has exclaimed over and over that she will never do this again. This is a 37 year old woman. IDK.

Ejay-love the pic of you-its so funny that I'm not the only one surrounded by bumps. Since this is TTHF! I'll share DH's lighthearted game. It's not exactly the nicest game but I think he developed it after I burst into tears in Target around cycle 12 (when I had thought I was pg, just gotten AF) when there was a lady with a lovely bump shopping next to us...... Anyway, its called "fat or pregnant?". He asks and I have to guess the answer. It's cute, b/c every now and then we will see some guy with a gigantic beer belly and dh will whisper that in my ear.

Ah Moondance sorry about your vajayjay issues! I got the itchy kootch a little two cycles ago when I desparately gave "baking soda finger" ttc method a try, a little overzealously. Thankfully it went away right before I was going to go to the Dr. I hope it's just thrush for you-that I think is easily enough to cure-lucky for you you are past BD time!

Well had a fun TTHF! BD last night. I even skipped the softcup!


----------



## Annamumof2

i didnt bother to do a test, i woke up early hours feeling ill and got a sore throat think i have yet another toncelitus grrrr so going to bug doc to take them out as i feel so ill, i felt sick sense yesterday and tired and i just feel so down.

i dunno if its because of my friend leaving or what but i feel very emotional and want to cry all the time


----------



## Annamumof2

well i tested and it was neg, i dunno what to think now, i might take one tomorrow


----------



## tryforbaby2

Annamumof2 said:


> i didnt bother to do a test, i woke up early hours feeling ill and got a sore throat think i have yet another toncelitus grrrr so going to bug doc to take them out as i feel so ill, i felt sick sense yesterday and tired and i just feel so down.
> 
> i dunno if its because of my friend leaving or what but i feel very emotional and want to cry all the time

They wont take themout until after the infection is gone. Do you get strep throat alot?....


----------



## honeybee28

moon, your doc sounds hilarious!! I get thrush a lot, hope it clears up soon for you!!
titi - ive contemplated baking soda finger as i hear it's what worked for maxam!!

so i got my bloodwork back today. my progesterone is totally normal! I was convinced it would be low as it was low on cd2 and i spot before af. but it's 78 and i think she said normal range is from 30 - 80 so it's at the high end of normal, that's cool. i asked about the spotting, she said if i always have it and as my progesterone is ok it's nothing to worry about. i've still got it but less than in previous months so the maca is working. 
Squirrel you should try it too!!
they'll do hubs SA towards the end of the month, then look at checking out my tubes etc

Titi, glad you're starting THF! thats good.

hey everyone else! How's it going? How ya doing tryfor? 

What's for dinner? Left overs for me!! and a bit of ice cream i think. i eat a bit of ice cream everyday, is that bad!?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Titi said:


> Thanks pg girls, for the insight. LTTTC has made me judgemental which really bothers me and I am trying to work on......a good reason to be in this thread. I can definitely imagine that being heavier and not sleeping well, etc. can take its toll and I am happy to hear that nature has a way I guess of taking the fear of birth away if you are so ready for it to come.
> 
> Anyway, its called "fat or pregnant?". He asks and I have to guess the answer. It's cute, b/c every now and then we will see some guy with a gigantic beer belly and dh will whisper that in my ear.

:rofl:

And I agree, I appreciate Tanikit and Niamh's caution about how pg women have the right to a "whinge" after all those months of discomfort. But it really melted my heart when my very close friend apologized for whining about her heartburn, considering the fact that I had been trying for twice as long as it took her to get pg (and am still trying...). I just found that exquisitely considerate, that she took my point of view into account like that. Because we are TTCers we can complain to each other about how those sorts of things can be upsetting. Although we'd all like to "rise above" that sort of response, and not be judgmental, there are some circumstances that make it difficult to be perfect and understanding. Hopefully we will learn how to be more considerate of our pg sisters when we experience the bloating and heartburn ourselves.

Love how Sarah would give a million to LuckyD in our TTC alternate reality so we could all hang out on her land together. I&#8217;ve been imagining our virtual camping expedition, but now I picture a sick lodge with stone walls and huge timbers&#8230;and hobbits&#8230;

Good golly I just don&#8217;t understand how you women are picturing sexy time in that filthy telescope! You must have very vivid imaginations. I'm telling you, rotting mouse carcass does not melt my loins.

ParkGirl &#8211; you are handling this so well. I know you are gonna hit the jackpot again real soon, just like Nixilix. And next time it will be sticky &#8211; like super glue!

Have you gals ever heard this: "When you get the stretchy stuff you have to do the sexy stuff" I saw it in a gal's siggy and thought it was awesome.

Ejay &#8211; nice job on the dressage comp! I watched a PBS special on dressage the other night. My Mom did some classes but never competed, only competed in the carriage events. And yes, there are pg women every where, along with babies. On Friday night I went to a show where there were loads of 'em and I started to wish I they were like vampires and I was armed with garlic and crucifixes :haha: Because seeing so many babies and bumps is draining the life blood out of me!!! Oh there is that sad, bitter inner demon again...

Moon - glad you've got something that can be easily treated. Hope that cream works quickly and that you feel better soon!

Honey - glad your progesterone levels are normal! Hope the doc reassured you about the spotting. Yes, eating ice cream every day is perfectly fine, especially with your svelt figure!!


----------



## honeybee28

haha jaimie! Love that about the stretchy stuff and the sexy stuff!! Not heard that before.

ahhh im glad it's ok to eat it everyday *wanders off to get the cookies and cream* nom nom.

i hate studying. bnb is a lot more interesting. as is googling 'normal progesterone levels' to see if there's any chance that mine means im preggo, even though my doc specifically said to me it needs to be higher than normal to be preggo. and mine is normal. but high normal right. hmmm.


----------



## Tanikit

Honeybee glad your progesterone is good (even high) - thats a good sign!

Jaimie lol about the telescope - we haven't been inside so can imagine it looking - well sexy!

Hobbits... that sounds fun - on LuckyDs land... gets my imagination fired up - imagine what I am going to dream tonight lol.

Jaimie I get what you mean about the pregnancy thing - I think what everyone wants most is for someone to see things from their point of view - which is why when ttc we wish pregnant women would stop moaning and when pregnant we wish others would feel how we struggle. I think its really hard for both groups to be honest - thats why I am hoping you will all move over and come and complain on the next board. Fx and prayers for all of you.

Honeybee hoping that high normal means normal for pregnancy for you :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Titi its hard hun, we TCC in secret and feel so bad when AF arrives, so in a way its natural to feel bad and go GRRRR when some one is moaning:hugs: I just wanted to let you ALL know that we will all be the same when its BFP all round LOL but I think your friend is prob a bit weird! hopefully she takes to mother hood a lot better:wacko: I like what your DH does cute! well done trying to TthF you can do it! plus if you lose your way and feel bad we are here as well:hugs:

Jaimie you know we could all do with being aware of other people feeling's before moaning, I do think its worse when TCC and hearing some one moan about something or make some smart comment about when are you going to have a baby etc is far more heart wrenching :hugs: so my eyes are well and thruly open to that, esp as we do not know what is really going on behind closed doors :hugs: oooh dead mouse carcass yuck deffo a passion killer LOL

Moon hopefully the swaps come back ok and nothing nasty!

Anna :hugs: sorry to hear your feeling so bad again they do normally remove them if you get them twice in a 6 month period :hugs: I really feel for you and you having messed up cycles, I know you know its the DEPO but annoy your doc to do a hormone check may be there is something that can speed up them returning to normal and not effect your warfin.

Tanikit :hugs: time is a great healer but may be having an escape plan in place may help you feel more secure or a big kick ass dog to scare any one or warn you. :hugs: how are you feeling pregnancy wise any symptoms yet!

Honey yay :happydance: for the blood test that is brilliant new, here I'm hoping that the high progesterone means a bub on board (bun in the oven) :happydance:

LuckyD how are you doing hun!

Hello to every one else :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am doing wellhoneybee thanks for asking! I am super happy about your awesome results!!! I have everything crossed (.x.) even my V rofl:) that you are pregnant!!!

I totally agree with tanikit in hoping you all move over to the next board to complain with us! :flower:

I love the stretchy and sexy comment. How come we didn't hear that ages ago! Ahahaha :blush:


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> i didnt bother to do a test, i woke up early hours feeling ill and got a sore throat think i have yet another toncelitus grrrr so going to bug doc to take them out as i feel so ill, i felt sick sense yesterday and tired and i just feel so down.
> 
> i dunno if its because of my friend leaving or what but i feel very emotional and want to cry all the time
> 
> They wont take themout until after the infection is gone. Do you get strep throat alot?....Click to expand...

i dunno what that is but i know i have toncelitus again, and they will take them out when the infections gone as i will make them lol

i feel so tired and sick, and ive started to bleed alittle more so i think im going to class today as CD 1 but i dunno yet


----------



## honeybee28

ahhhh tryfor i want us all to have BFPS right now then we can pick up the TTHF thread and march off to first try with it. though it wouldnt be long til you sneak off to second try huh!!! btw that pic of you and your dh is so cute he looks really hot and your dd is just so adorable!

ive googled the crap out of progesterone levels and have concluded that my levels mean nothing in terms of being UTD (love that saying too), loads of girls have had this level and even higher and not been pregnant. but at least it means im ovulating ok and if there is a bean on board it should stick. i have one hpt left! Will probably do it tomorrow or the day after and then not buy anymore ever til i have a late period!! im really not feeling optimistic though i have no symptoms at all and i had that spotting the other day, have sore boobs but always get them pre af.

i really hope that the weather is nice at the weekend, i really want to go for a picnic up on the hills and sunbathe and stuff.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Tanikit - when Niamh wrote that maybe you need a big kick ass dog I tried to imagine Fudgie scaring potential intruders away ~ that kind of cracked me up :haha: but seriously, I've been thinking about you tons with all the world cup footage and hoping that your neighborhood becomes peaceful again soon.

:hugs: Tanikit, Niamh, and TryFor :hugs: I truly hope we'll all be having a good whinge about pg symptoms soon.

I was just out for lunch and was thinking about how funny the LTTTC bitterness is. And how all I want to do is whine about pg symptoms rather than not being pg. Actually I was having a pee and wouldn't you know as soon as I walked out the door, who was waiting there for the rest room? A BIG OL BUMP of a gorgeous pg woman :dohh: I wish I could earn money for my awesome talent of attracting babies and bumps...


----------



## honeybee28

ahhh the babies and the bumps! the pregnant girl who sits next to me at work talks to her bump all day long and it makes me soooo jealous. ahhh. and i had a cuddle with a bub that was less than a week old on monday. i thought about running off with him but my heels were too high for me to get anywhere fast.


----------



## Ejay

Honey - have visions of you teetering around on high heels with a baby tucked under your arm :rofl:


----------



## honeybee28

lol ejay, yup that sounds about right! aw I'd love to totter around with a baby everyday. *sigh*


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> Ejay said:
> 
> 
> Thought I would post this pick of me on sunday, just to prove that pregnant women are really everywhere!!!!!
> 
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn76/Greymolly/253.jpg
> 
> That's hysterical, Ejay!! :rofl: What a great pic of you and your horse, too!Click to expand...

Oh wow. I literally laughed out loud. Good thing I wasn't drinking from my glass of milk or I'd have a mess on my hands! :haha:

MyTurn, whatcha doing up at that time on BnB?!! 

That just made me laugh so much, I had to post immediately! Back to the three remaining pages to catch up on!

Oh, and Ejay, congrats on the competition! So glad you had a great time!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Titi said:


> Ah Moondance sorry about your vajayjay issues! I got the itchy kootch a little two cycles ago when I desparately gave "baking soda finger" ttc method a try, a little overzealously. Thankfully it went away right before I was going to go to the Dr. I hope it's just thrush for you-that I think is easily enough to cure-lucky for you you are past BD time!

First of all, I'm PML about the word kootch! I can't remember the last time I heard it called that! :rofl:

And yikes, I actually have the baking soda (a special box just for this purpose) sitting out on the bathroom counter for a little later this evening (sexy, right? :haha: ) I had done it a couple times last cycle and was going to give it another go tonight. But I don't need an itchy kootch! We're going camping and hiking this weekend, so that wouldn't be good at all! Not that it's ever fun...

Is thrush the same thing as a yeast infection? I keep forgetting to look this stuff up. I also need to look up Whinge and Chuffed, which I assume mean complain/whine and proud/happy based on context.... I also still don't get the term "pants", though I know it's one of MyTurn's favorites now! 




honeybee28 said:


> moon, your doc sounds hilarious!! I get thrush a lot, hope it clears up soon for you!!
> titi - ive contemplated baking soda finger as i hear it's what worked for maxam!!
> 
> so i got my bloodwork back today. my progesterone is totally normal! I was convinced it would be low as it was low on cd2 and i spot before af. but it's 78 and i think she said normal range is from 30 - 80 so it's at the high end of normal, that's cool. i asked about the spotting, she said if i always have it and as my progesterone is ok it's nothing to worry about. i've still got it but less than in previous months so the maca is working.
> Squirrel you should try it too!!
> they'll do hubs SA towards the end of the month, then look at checking out my tubes etc
> 
> Titi, glad you're starting THF! thats good.
> 
> hey everyone else! How's it going? How ya doing tryfor?
> 
> What's for dinner? Left overs for me!! and a bit of ice cream i think. i eat a bit of ice cream everyday, is that bad!?

Wow, that's so surprising about your progesterone level! I guess that means I shouldn't obsess so much... I will give maca another go next month. Thank you for the advice!!!!!!




honeybee28 said:


> ahhh the babies and the bumps! the pregnant girl who sits next to me at work talks to her bump all day long and it makes me soooo jealous. ahhh. and i had a cuddle with a bub that was less than a week old on monday. i thought about running off with him but my heels were too high for me to get anywhere fast.

Oh man.... that makes me jealous too! I've already got a nickname picked out for when I have a bump.... Babycake. I bake and decorate cakes, so I thought it was a cute name for him or her.... sniff. I would talk to my bump all the time like I talk to my dog!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Squirrel - when ever you read the word pants it means it is time for a PANTS OFF DANCE OFF!


----------



## LuckyD

Oh my goodness...ready for the biggest post ever??



CelticNiamh said:


> Lucky ahhhh thanks so much hun, hard to believe I'm 35 today makes me a little sad I think:cry: I hate getting older but hey who doesn't PML :haha: hopefully this is my year :flower: sending :dust: to us all
> 
> 
> Aw, sweetie  35 is still young! Hope that you had a lovely day and got nice and spoilt. And I hope this is your year too xx
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> LuckyD, :kiss: How are you? I always love the pics you post because they are always so pretty! I see your job keeps you on your toes, do you like it?
> 
> Hey lovely! I am doing pretty good thanks, just crusin....on CD11 I think so going to start OPKs tomorrow. Thanks for the comment about the photos  my OH is really into photography and even had a roller derby photo exhibition last year, so his camera always makes things look even nicer than they are in real life! Yep, job is not without its share of challenges...but thats ok, I had a bit of a down week with it last week but feeling better now! I have just spent so much time over the last six years working with young people...when I really just want my own little young person to worry about!
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Lucky - did you ever get the snorks cartoon in NZ as a kid? It was a knock off version of the smurfs. snorkel is a super fun word! Love your "growing tube" - yet another hilarious kiwi phrase. We just call those green houses here - but I will call them growing tubes from here on out, because that is far better!Click to expand...
> 
> Totally got The Snorks! I used to watch that when I was young. Did I call it a growing tube? I mean to say grow tunnel  we do call them greenhouses too but that particular type we call a grow tunnel! But growing tube works too....
> 
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Just dropping in to say hello to all my tthf girls! I am missing you girls, but I have been in a such a better frame of mind since taking a break. I have not been obsessing... just tthf on my own!
> DH took me away for the weekend for our anniversary! We had so much fun, and I haven't felt so relaxed in a long time and I even ov'd over the weekend. Now, I am just staying busy cleaning house, doing homework for my research class, and getting ready for vacation. I have more faith than ever in God that it is his will for us to conceive and that we will.
> 
> Anyway, love to you girls. :flower: I am always thinking of you. :dust: and :bfp: 's for everyone!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey love, how nice to hear from you, and how nice to hear that the break has been good for you  that is awesome. Yay for going away - happy anniversary! Where did you go? Sounds like a lovely weekend  and a perfectly timed O as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Tanikit said:
> 
> 
> Here's a question for everyone: If you won a million dollars but had to give it away (to anyone (one person only) - not an organisation though) who would you give it to and why? And more importantly what would you do about the people who were upset that you didn't give it to them?Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, thats such a hard question. But if it was a person that I had to give it to, not an organisation, I would have to be boring and say my Mother too. My Mum was a single mother to me and my two brothers and we also grew up without much money. My Mum is one of those people that does things for others all the time...but doesnt do nearly enough for herself. I would love her to take some time out for herself, and do some travelling, and not to have to constantly worry about money. I dont know what I would do about those that were upset! I actually would hate to win the lottery as I think it would be really stressful.
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> also, funny story. so i talk in my sleep A LOT. Last night, just before we went to sleep i was helping dh with some work, he was preparing questions as he's interviewing for a new person on his team at work. we were up til about midnight and i was really trying to help and i was so tired. it had obviously got stuck in my head, i fell asleep and woke up in the night saying 'are any of your team mates going to come in here', hubs (who's very used to me talking in my sleep) answered 'no, of course they're not silly', to which i answered 'good, because im going to take my top off now', stripped, and fell back into a deep sleep again. lol!! I am officially crazy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> This is hilarious Honey! You are like my OH...he sleep talks... and also attempts other things in his sleep...if you know what I mean. Its pretty funny...he often tries it on with me in the middle of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> parkgirl said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Thanks for being so supportive. It's nice knowing you all actually understand.
> I saw my doctor today and she was really positive. Gave the "you didn't do anything wrong" speech...it was actually nice to hear. She did give us the go a head to start trying again as soon as we wanted to. I may want to wait a month, but DH is ready to go.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I feel completely out of the loop right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sweets xx I am glad to hear that your doctor was positive and that you are feeling ok. Totally take a month off if that is what you feel you need to do. Dont worry about feeling out of the loop  as Squirrel said, just take it easy and jump in whenever you feel like it. Big hugs to you xxx
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> That's so awesome that you have a green house/growing tunnel/grow tube/whatever! I think it would be cool to have one (much smaller obviously) so I could get a jump start on some of our veggies in the spring!!
> That guy at work made another comment today, about how I woudn't understand since I don't have kids. So I responded, "and boy do I appreciate you bringing this up EVERY SINGLE DAY!" just dripping in sarcasm. Another guy nearby laughed, but this guy didn't seem to let it register. Next time he says something, I'm going to have to calmly and directly say Please stop it. I'm afraid if he makes a comment at the wrong time (ie, right after AF arriving), I won't handle it well at all. Probably wouldn't be a good idea for me to start bawling or screaming (or both!).
> 
> And thanks for the big group hug! I love that smiley!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we are exciting about our grow tunnel! Cant wait to plant some things!
> The guy you work with sounds like a big huge knob-jockey (thats an expression I picked up in Australia). But seriously, who does he think he is? You are being very strong not to just yell at him! I cant believe he hasnt picked up by now that he is being really inappropriate. Can you take him aside and ask him to stop making comments like this? I am so sorry you have to put up with that.
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> hmm.... in real life, I'd give it to my sister. Just because, I'd want a family member to have it and my parents' have enough to be comfortable.
> 
> In BnB land, I'd give it to LuckyD so she could have a rockin' house for us to come hang out with her on her land! :happydance: And also help her community where she works since it sounds like it's really needed.Click to expand...
> 
> Awww, you are the sweetest! I would build a big huge TTHF house with swimming pools and hot tubs and lots of bedrooms and of course huge playrooms for all our children to play in. That would be awesome. Hmmmm, maybe I should start buying a Lotto ticket....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Catching up:
> 
> Enjoying reading the beginning of the thread and your stories of how you met DH/OHs. Here is my first contribution-
> 
> I met DH in 1999 when I was bartending through school and his friend worked at the same place and he would come in to visit his friend. Because we were in relationships with other people we were polite but nothing really more, although there were sparks! He came in very infrequently and it took about a year for us to each be out of relationships and he started coming in again more often. I found out he liked me to when he was visiting and mentioned he had a stereo up for sale. One of the guys asked how much he wanted for it and he said he could have it if he would just get him a date with me. He was just joking around but it got the point across. We started dating in 12/2000 and I definitely knew he was the one. We originally got engaged in 2002 and built a house in 2003 & although we were really in love DH was refusing to grow up in a few ways and was too young & stubborn for an ultimatium so we took a "relationship vacation" in 2004 & I moved out for a year. DH agreed to counseling which we went to for _years_ and it worked wonders (he is like the model husband now!!) DH then really took his time making sure that the changes were real and not just something he was doing to keep the relationship going. I was getting impatient waiting but he kept saying he wanted to make sure he could be the man I deserved and that this time it would be forever. In Atlantis, Bahamas, in 10/07 he proposed again, a surprise on the beach. We were so excited and started planning the wedding right away in which we did everything together (bridal shows, invitations, you name it, it was so much fun!) The best was that DH told everyone we were celebrating a union of love and that it should be all about love and respect and thus he wanted in lieu of bachelor/bachelorette parties one big dual shower. It was awesome-I loved it although he got so much crap from the guys. We got married in 09/08 back on the beach and then just recently this May renewed our vows in a Catholic Convalidation ceremony at our church. Kinda boring, but that's it.......Click to expand...
> 
> Titi, thats not boring! That is a lovely and also very inspiring story. It is always so good to hear about how people have worked on their relationships  I find it really useful and makes me feel positive about staying together with my OH. I feel like I dont have any good role models for healthy relationships  my parents were definitely not one, neither was my Mum and my ex-Step-dad  so I feel like I am kind of learning as I am going. I am really proud of my relationship with my OH and we both work hard at communication and appreciating each other (I am a counsellor and he is a psychologist, so you would think we should be able to communicate ok...), but I know that things will always be up and down over the years and I like hearing about how others have worked through the tough times.
> 
> 
> 
> Ejay said:
> 
> 
> Had a madly busy day yesterday and weekend was a bit mad. I took my young horse to a dressage competition on saturday, both her and my second ever comp, we managed 64.2% and got 6th place, I was really chuffed, especially as the difference between us and second place was only about 2%
> 
> It has been really warm these past few days, I think it has buggered up temp chart a bit, FF started to make wild guesses at when I might have ovulated, I think it was early this month and have put my guess in at CD12. Have had no sore boobs after O this month, which I always get, it really annoys me, but this is great!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Ejay, congrats on the dressage competition  that is a great result! Especially as it was only yours and your horses second comp  nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> Had my doctors appointment today, after missing yesterdays, got in with a different doctor today. I told her my symptoms of watery discharge and itchiness. She stood up then said "drop yer drawers"
> So I got on the examination table and dropped the drawers. She puts on her gloves and points a hand at me like a gun and says "spread em!" I was pmsl.
> She had one look and says "You has tha thrush... or rather the thrush has you... but I swab anyway" so she grabs the swab and stuffs it in and caps it. She was so cool.
> She told me to go get me some Canesten cream with the applicator, and then the swabby stick got taken down to pathology to run some tests to rule out any other problems. Results whenever!Click to expand...
> 
> What a hilarious doctor! She sounds like a laugh. Good luck on your test results.
> 
> 
> 
> Ejay said:
> 
> 
> Thought I would post this pick of me on sunday, just to prove that pregnant women are really everywhere!!!!!
> 
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn76/Greymolly/253.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Oh my god, thats hilarious Ejay!
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> on the flip side just wanted to say!!!
> but one thing I would point out when we do get pregnant and you get to 36 weeks or even before you will complain about being heavy, feeling huge, bloated and you will crave for the end. its nature way of preparing us for labour so much so we turn in to sadist who start to dance and go whoo hoo when you start to get pains and labour has started esp if you are late. just so you know it can be normal to moan at that stage and don't feel guilty if you do :hugs: does not mean we are bad people or dont love being pregnant or baby on the way!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> This is very true  thanks Niamh! I dont want our lovely ladies who have BFPs to feel that they cant have a whinge now and then about how they are feeling...I think (well, for me anyway) that its different when there is understanding involved i.e. I dont mind hearing about my friends struggles with pregnancy, as she knows that I am struggling with not being pregnant, and we make an effort to be empathetic to each others situations.
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> so i got my bloodwork back today. my progesterone is totally normal! I was convinced it would be low as it was low on cd2 and i spot before af. but it's 78 and i think she said normal range is from 30 - 80 so it's at the high end of normal, that's cool. i asked about the spotting, she said if i always have it and as my progesterone is ok it's nothing to worry about. i've still got it but less than in previous months so the maca is working.
> What's for dinner? Left overs for me!! and a bit of ice cream i think. i eat a bit of ice cream everyday, is that bad!?Click to expand...
> 
> Thats awesome about your progesterone Honey! Great to hear  must be good to rule that out and hear that there is nothing to worry about there.
> In terms of dinner...just have to share the meal that me and my OH made for our friends on Saturday night. It was a cold wintery night so we made comfort food  first we had yummy cheeses and crackers, then creamy mushroom soup with garlic bread, then vege lasagne, roast potatoes and salad, then for dessert pineapple upside-down cake with whipped cream. It was delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Love how Sarah would give a million to LuckyD in our TTC alternate reality so we could all hang out on her land together. Ive been imagining our virtual camping expedition, but now I picture a sick lodge with stone walls and huge timbersand hobbitsClick to expand...
> 
> The damn hobbits...NZ will now be forever be linked with Lord of the Rings...ah well. Yep, am gonna build a huge House of TTHF for you all  cant wait!
> 
> 
> I feel so naughty, I am writing this at work....but a meeting I had just got cancelled so I took a little time out to catch up as I was out last night and couldnt check in with you all!
> I had a lovely time last night with my cousin  she is just splitting up with her partner and father of her baby, so its all a bit full on for her right now, but it was nice to talk and spend some time together as she lives in Auckland so we dont get to see each other a lot. We had a good chat about motherhood and TTC and all kinds of stuff  very interesting.
> Not much other news really..CD11 today and we are meant to be following my OHs plan this month, but he forgot last night! So BD tonight instead I think.
> TTHF thread is rockin at the moment...always so much to catch up on. Cant wait to see some more BFPs in here  I KNOW its going to happen soon!
> Love you ladies! xxxxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## soph77

Titi said:


> Ejay-love the pic of you-its so funny that I'm not the only one surrounded by bumps. Since this is TTHF! I'll share DH's lighthearted game. It's not exactly the nicest game but I think he developed it after I burst into tears in Target around cycle 12 (when I had thought I was pg, just gotten AF) when there was a lady with a lovely bump shopping next to us...... Anyway, its called "fat or pregnant?". He asks and I have to guess the answer. It's cute, b/c every now and then we will see some guy with a gigantic beer belly and dh will whisper that in my ear.
> 
> Ah Moondance sorry about your vajayjay issues! I got the itchy kootch a little two cycles ago when I desparately gave "baking soda finger" ttc method a try, a little overzealously. Thankfully it went away right before I was going to go to the Dr. I hope it's just thrush for you-that I think is easily enough to cure-lucky for you you are past BD time!
> 
> Well had a fun TTHF! BD last night. I even skipped the softcup!

Titi, that game sounds hilarious. I could imagine the funny situations you would find yourself in with that one! And see, that is totally TTHF!

But, I can't believe you tried the baking soda finger. There is something about it, but I just can't bring myself to go down that track. You are a braver woman than I! I just think that Baking Soda I supposed to make cakes and stuff rise right? Well I imagine my vajayjay swelling up inside to be a huge fat cavernous hole. Can't do it!



Moondance said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> also, funny story. so i talk in my sleep A LOT. Last night, just before we went to sleep i was helping dh with some work, he was preparing questions as he's interviewing for a new person on his team at work. we were up til about midnight and i was really trying to help and i was so tired. it had obviously got stuck in my head, i fell asleep and woke up in the night saying 'are any of your team mates going to come in here', hubs (who's very used to me talking in my sleep) answered 'no, of course they're not silly', to which i answered 'good, because im going to take my top off now', stripped, and fell back into a deep sleep again. lol!! I am officially crazy!!!
> 
> I LOLed SO SO much reading that honeybee! You are so awesome! LOL
> 
> Had my doctors appointment today, after missing yesterdays, got in with a different doctor today. I told her my symptoms of watery discharge and itchiness. She stood up then said "drop yer drawers"
> So I got on the examination table and dropped the drawers. She puts on her gloves and points a hand at me like a gun and says "spread em!" I was pmsl.
> She had one look and says "You has tha thrush... or rather the thrush has you... but I swab anyway" so she grabs the swab and stuffs it in and caps it. She was so cool.
> She told me to go get me some Canesten cream with the applicator, and then the swabby stick got taken down to pathology to run some tests to rule out any other problems. Results whenever!Click to expand...

Honey, you are so funny. I think people who talk in their sleep are the best form of comedic relief, you can have so much fun manipulating them ;)

Moon, you new doc sounds great, I would be holding onto that one. Glad to here that it is just annoying old thrush though, should be cleared up in no time.



honeybee28 said:


> so i got my bloodwork back today. my progesterone is totally normal! I was convinced it would be low as it was low on cd2 and i spot before af. but it's 78 and i think she said normal range is from 30 - 80 so it's at the high end of normal, that's cool. i asked about the spotting, she said if i always have it and as my progesterone is ok it's nothing to worry about. i've still got it but less than in previous months so the maca is working.
> Squirrel you should try it too!!
> they'll do hubs SA towards the end of the month, then look at checking out my tubes etc
> 
> Titi, glad you're starting THF! thats good.
> 
> hey everyone else! How's it going? How ya doing tryfor?
> 
> What's for dinner? Left overs for me!! and a bit of ice cream i think. i eat a bit of ice cream everyday, is that bad!?

I am so glad you tests came back ok Honey!



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Love how Sarah would give a million to LuckyD in our TTC alternate reality so we could all hang out on her land together. Ive been imagining our virtual camping expedition, but now I picture a sick lodge with stone walls and huge timbersand hobbits
> 
> Good golly I just dont understand how you women are picturing sexy time in that filthy telescope! You must have very vivid imaginations. I'm telling you, rotting mouse carcass does not melt my loins.
> 
> ParkGirl  you are handling this so well. I know you are gonna hit the jackpot again real soon, just like Nixilix. And next time it will be sticky  like super glue!
> 
> Have you gals ever heard this: "When you get the stretchy stuff you have to do the sexy stuff" I saw it in a gal's siggy and thought it was awesome.

Can't wait til Lucky builds that TTHF super house for us!
Jamie you are cracking me up, love the stretchy stuff comment!



tryforbaby2 said:


> I am doing wellhoneybee thanks for asking! I am super happy about your awesome results!!! I have everything crossed (.x.) even my V rofl:) that you are pregnant!!!
> 
> I totally agree with tanikit in hoping you all move over to the next board to complain with us! :flower:
> 
> I love the stretchy and sexy comment. How come we didn't hear that ages ago! Ahahaha :blush:

Julia, so glad you are doing well and I cannot believe you are 10 weeks! OMG where did that time go? Do you have a ;ittle bump yet?



honeybee28 said:


> ahhhh tryfor i want us all to have BFPS right now then we can pick up the TTHF thread and march off to first try with it. though it wouldnt be long til you sneak off to second try huh!!! btw that pic of you and your dh is so cute he looks really hot and your dd is just so adorable!
> 
> ive googled the crap out of progesterone levels and have concluded that my levels mean nothing in terms of being UTD (love that saying too), loads of girls have had this level and even higher and not been pregnant. but at least it means im ovulating ok and if there is a bean on board it should stick. i have one hpt left! Will probably do it tomorrow or the day after and then not buy anymore ever til i have a late period!! im really not feeling optimistic though i have no symptoms at all and i had that spotting the other day, have sore boobs but always get them pre af.
> 
> i really hope that the weather is nice at the weekend, i really want to go for a picnic up on the hills and sunbathe and stuff.

How many dpo are you? I want to start testing soon too, maybe we can do it on the same day for support. What do you think?


----------



## soph77

Oh yeah forgot to mention that I FINALLY picked up my new car yesterday!!!!!!
She is sooooo pretty and drives soooooo smoooooooth!

I need to take some photos of her and post one for you but Dave has the car at the moment :(
The dealer gave me flowers and put a big red ribbon on the car for me, so cute. I took a photo on my phone but have no idea how to get it off my phone :(

I have to take it back down to the dealer later because we noticed there was a paint chip near the fuel tank! Not good enough, needs to be PERFECT, they will have to fix it for me.

AND we took the boat out on it's maiden family voyage on Monday. It was such a beautiful day and we just cruised around the waterways and looked at the posh houses. The water was so clear and gorgeous, if it wasn't the middle of winter I would have jumped right in! One problem... the boat engine doesn't like starting very much, but once it finally kicks over, not a problem!


----------



## soph77

Need help on thinking of a name for the car.
She is a dark metallic silver.

This is the car I got - (but in the dark silver colour)
https://www.hyundai.com.au/i30/default.aspx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

soph77 said:


> Oh yeah forgot to mention that I FINALLY picked up my new car yesterday!!!!!!
> She is sooooo pretty and drives soooooo smoooooooth!
> 
> I need to take some photos of her and post one for you but Dave has the car at the moment :(
> The dealer gave me flowers and put a big red ribbon on the car for me, so cute. I took a photo on my phone but have no idea how to get it off my phone :(
> 
> I have to take it back down to the dealer later because we noticed there was a paint chip near the fuel tank! Not good enough, needs to be PERFECT, they will have to fix it for me.
> 
> AND we took the boat out on it's maiden family voyage on Monday. It was such a beautiful day and we just cruised around the waterways and looked at the posh houses. The water was so clear and gorgeous, if it wasn't the middle of winter I would have jumped right in! One problem... the boat engine doesn't like starting very much, but once it finally kicks over, not a problem!

Congrats on the new car, very awesome how the dealer dressed it all up for you! And that boat ride sounds awesome!!! Very TTHF!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I lurve LuckyD's massive multi quote threads!! Sorry I imagined hobbits at our camp on your land ~ I was feeling really silly today and could not resist. I'll go back to associating NZ with flightless birds : ) You really hit it right on the nose with "empathy" ~ that is the key for me and I think we TTHFers have it in spades : ) That is why I love y'all.

I forgot to say thanks for sharing your "meeting OH" story Titi - I thought it was fantastic. He really does sound like a great guy.

Soph - I think your car is a silver bullet! And you definitely should not bake any cakes in your vajayjay. Don't let Squirrel try and talk you into it!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Soph! I was joking with Titi that sticking my DH's you know what in my vajayjay isn't getting me preggo so maybe I need to stick some fertility firecrackers up there - then you posted your concerns about baking soda. Well you know how adding vinegar to baking soda makes it all fizzy? Maybe that is what baking soda finger should be called from here on out - a fertility firecracker! Especially because it has the potential for causing extreme pain if you get it on your cervix...wee!

I'm off to search my baking supplies...


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I lurve LuckyD's massive multi quote threads!! Sorry I imagined hobbits at our camp on your land ~ I was feeling really silly today and could not resist. I'll go back to associating NZ with flightless birds : ) You really hit it right on the nose with "empathy" ~ that is the key for me and I think we TTHFers have it in spades : ) That is why I love y'all.
> 
> I forgot to say thanks for sharing your "meeting OH" story Titi - I thought it was fantastic. He really does sound like a great guy.
> 
> Soph - I think your car is a silver bullet! And you definitely should not bake any cakes in your vajayjay. Don't let Squirrel try and talk you into it!

Oh come on, don't you want to try...

vajacakes? Or how about cupkootches


:cake:


----------



## soph77

You girls have got me rolling on the floor here in tears of laughter and the boys want to know what is so funny! The more you say, nothing or none of your business, the more they want to know!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:cake::cake::cake:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:rofl: no you've got me thinking about erotic bakeries!!! Like this one:
https://www.nookyseroticbakery.com


----------



## SquirrelGirl

OMG, who knew there were bakeries dedicated to erotic cakes! I've missed my calling!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Have a Humpy Easter everybody!

I think I should go to bed! Getting a bit loopy! And my cupkootch is ready for some icing! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







humpyeaster.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

awesome - I didn't have the nerve to post a pic but I'm SO glad you did Squirrel!! Ew - you've ruined cupcake icing for me..


----------



## LuckyD

Oh my god, this is too funny....!

I'm going to say that to my OH tonight - 'my cupkootch is ready for some icing'.....

Squirrel, I think this could be a new career path for you!


----------



## honeybee28

omg you guys are hilarious. my cupkootch needed icing last night but i was asleep by the time dh got home lol.

sorry soph, i caved and tested already, 12dpo BFN!!! Rubbish. Am a bit upset about it, esp coz the only spotting ive had this month was 10dpo and it was different to previous months, it was like a gush of brownish cm. so in my head, i was like ooooh maybe IB. but, obviously not or it wouldve showed up today on a sensitive test. grrrrrrr. Im sad. will be on to cycle 8 by the weekend.

other than soph, is anyone else testing soon?


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> Need help on thinking of a name for the car.
> She is a dark metallic silver.
> 
> This is the car I got - (but in the dark silver colour)
> https://www.hyundai.com.au/i30/default.aspx

Wow, fancy car! You must be excited! 
I always name my cars too....will try and think of a name for yours.


----------



## LuckyD

honeybee28 said:


> omg you guys are hilarious. my cupkootch needed icing last night but i was asleep by the time dh got home lol.
> 
> sorry soph, i caved and tested already, 12dpo BFN!!! Rubbish. Am a bit upset about it, esp coz the only spotting ive had this month was 10dpo and it was different to previous months, it was like a gush of brownish cm. so in my head, i was like ooooh maybe IB. but, obviously not or it wouldve showed up today on a sensitive test. grrrrrrr. Im sad. will be on to cycle 8 by the weekend.
> 
> other than soph, is anyone else testing soon?

Oh honeybee :hugs::hugs: sorry about the BFN. That is indeed rubbish. So sorry you are feeling upset :hugs: I really hope that AF doesn't show up for you, but I understand feeling sad about a bfn at 12dpo as well. My fingers are crossed for you love xxxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

ugh I feel so bad today and cross very cross its annoying! DH has gone to work in a bad mood because of me. I was moaning about my weight as I have been working really hard at losing weight, I exercise every night either an hour walking or an hour swimming and follow weight watchers and this week was a great week exercise and diet wise ( I even kept clear of junk when we were camping) and weighed my self this morning and with out my shoes I have lost half a pound:wacko::growlmad: not a great motivation to keep at it is it! I mean put on my shoes and I'm exactly the same. I have been doing really well with watching my sugar in take and have it very low and DH thinks I need to cut it out all together but the thought of that makes me shiver that makes for a very bland diet and how long could I keep that up! I mean you can not live like that for ever. to day I give up LOL well I don't as I'm not letting my diet slip.

sorry for moaning and being all about me I just needed to get that out! I feel like im Pre AF all ready very snappy! :cry::cry:


----------



## Moondance

Might someone pretty please explain to me what this "baking soda finger" is all about. I've never heard of it before. 

My chart is really confusing this month. It's all over the place. Wish I knew what was going on!!! Up to CD 29 and still no ovulation. Which means I've missed out again this month. Stupid erratic, harebrained cycles!


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> ahhhh tryfor i want us all to have BFPS right now then we can pick up the TTHF thread and march off to first try with it. though it wouldnt be long til you sneak off to second try huh!!! btw that pic of you and your dh is so cute he looks really hot and your dd is just so adorable!
> 
> ive googled the crap out of progesterone levels and have concluded that my levels mean nothing in terms of being UTD (love that saying too), loads of girls have had this level and even higher and not been pregnant. but at least it means im ovulating ok and if there is a bean on board it should stick. i have one hpt left! Will probably do it tomorrow or the day after and then not buy anymore ever til i have a late period!! im really not feeling optimistic though i have no symptoms at all and i had that spotting the other day, have sore boobs but always get them pre af.
> 
> i really hope that the weather is nice at the weekend, i really want to go for a picnic up on the hills and sunbathe and stuff.

Thanks! Glad you think he's hot and DD is adorable!!! ;) He's my sexy Italian!!! 



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :rofl: no you've got me thinking about erotic bakeries!!! Like this one:
> https://www.nookyseroticbakery.com

Only you Jaimie!!! :rofl: That would be nice to have with a naughty party!! I have been dying to throw one!!!


----------



## Titi

SquirrelGirl said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> I lurve LuckyD's massive multi quote threads!! Sorry I imagined hobbits at our camp on your land ~ I was feeling really silly today and could not resist. I'll go back to associating NZ with flightless birds : ) You really hit it right on the nose with "empathy" ~ that is the key for me and I think we TTHFers have it in spades : ) That is why I love y'all.
> 
> I forgot to say thanks for sharing your "meeting OH" story Titi - I thought it was fantastic. He really does sound like a great guy.
> 
> Soph - I think your car is a silver bullet! And you definitely should not bake any cakes in your vajayjay. Don't let Squirrel try and talk you into it!
> 
> Oh come on, don't you want to try...
> 
> vajacakes? Or how about cupkootches
> 
> 
> :cake:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Moondance

CelticNiamh said:


> ugh I feel so bad today and cross very cross its annoying! DH has gone to work in a bad mood because of me. I was moaning about my weight as I have been working really hard at losing weight, I exercise every night either an hour walking or an hour swimming and follow weight watchers and this week was a great week exercise and diet wise ( I even kept clear of junk when we were camping) and weighed my self this morning and with out my shoes I have lost half a pound:wacko::growlmad: not a great motivation to keep at it is it! I mean put on my shoes and I'm exactly the same. I have been doing really well with watching my sugar in take and have it very low and DH thinks I need to cut it out all together but the thought of that makes me shiver that makes for a very bland diet and how long could I keep that up! I mean you can not live like that for ever. to day I give up LOL well I don't as I'm not letting my diet slip.
> 
> sorry for moaning and being all about me I just needed to get that out! I feel like im Pre AF all ready very snappy! :cry::cry:

I'm always exactly the same with weight loss, I can exercise my butt off and eat right to no avail. The only time in my life I ever lost weight was when I lived in the country with my ex friend Sharron. I moved in with her to be her physical carer as she had disabilities. Basically she wound up using me. 6:30am starts, working my ass off all day, one meal a day if that (she'd berate me if I took time off to sit down)... to keep my sugars up I ate lollipops (bad I know). So from 6:30am til about midnight, it was constant constant constant on the go. I wound up not having any time to do anything personal like even clean my room. So she'd verbally abuse me calling me a dirty pig for living in such squallor when the only reason I had a messy room was because from the time I moved in with her, I never got to even unpack half my stuff.
And she was constantly threatening to kill herself, calling me a lazy bitch and all sorts of names. Once she even went into my bedroom and threw my stuff everywhere, smashing some of my things that were very dear to me. She never apologised for that either.
She also just kept buying more and more and more animals, knowing it would have to be MY job to take care of them all. We ended up with 60 chickens in a suburban backyard (8 were mine, the rest hers), she had 2 peacocks, 2 parrots, 3 dogs, 50+ chickens, countless birds that came and went (like she'd buy them, something would happen and she'd replace it with another)... I did EVERYTHING and was constantly stressing about when she'd next abuse me. 
After 4 months with her, I lost 20kg which I'm sure is mostly from stress, since my diet didn't change apart from consuming 10 times more lollipops than even before in my life!
It took over a year for me to end up putting all that weight back on! 

But trying to lose weight is SO hard.... made even harder when you're not losing weight fast enough to keep you motivated!


----------



## Titi

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :rofl: no you've got me thinking about erotic bakeries!!! Like this one:
> https://www.nookyseroticbakery.com

ahhahahahahahhahahaaaa!!!!!!!! "wishing you much Hap-PENIS!!! hahahahahah:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:cake:


----------



## tryforbaby2

LuckyD, I am sure it gets alittle emotional working with young people when we all want young people of our own, thats part of the reason I stopped watching baby emma, I would get upset when she had to go home with her mother and I would miss her if I didnt see her for a few days!!! It's hard. But when you do become pregnant, Lucky, you will be so incredibly happy and I pray it happens for you now. I am sick and tired of waiting for all the great women I have meet on here to get their bfp when they deserve it so badly. :dust: Thinking of you LuckyD!!! 
Awesome how DH makes everything look better than it really appears!! Seriously, your pictures are always gorgeous!

Soph, I know almost 11 weeks. I cannot believe it. I am thinking of the names:
Jeanie, Smokes/Smokey, Jennie or Turbo for your car!!! LoL, not good at car names!!! Mine was just babes or girl!!


----------



## Titi

OMG this has been the best way to start my morning. I LOVE this thread. I am laughing my PANTS off! DH is not a morning person and doesn't seem to find all this as funny as me. Watch out kootchcakes, I was more worried of making a volcano in there! (7th grade science experiment involving baking soda and vinegar!). 
Moondance- the BSF (baking soda finger) is a spin off of a baking soda douche technique which is an alkalizing treatment for infertility. Some people cannot conceive because the vagina is too acidic which creates hostile cervical mucus that kills sperm. Baking soda is alkalizing so it counters the acid. Our therapist had ttc for years to get pregnant and after a zillion tests they did the post sex test in his wife that discovered all the poor :spermy: dead for this reason. He told them to do the baking soda douche and they fell pg that cycle. My therapist said after all that time and money they got pg for 79 cents! 
BSF is supposedly easier and more efficient. 
SOPH-I know it sounds scary but keep in mind at 34 and ttc 20 cycles I would actually probably stick a real actual firecracker up there if you promised I'd have a baby 9 months later!!!!!!!! And don't worry Squirrel-I did it two cycles and got itchy one cycle. And I went CRAZY with it that cycle-I did it a zillion times and used way to much BS. 
I WAS itchy and a little sore (could have been mild thrush, IDK) about a week later but oddly enough really tight (sorry tmi) at the same time which was very strange side effect?!?!?!? 
CelticNiamh-don't feel bad! 1/2 pound isn't bad at all.......its the slow weight loss that stays off the longest! Also, you have been exercising a lot so likely are gaining muscle which looks better but weights more than fat-see how you look & how your clothes fit more than the # of the scale for motivation! :hugs:

Honeybee-so sorry about the bfn :hugs:...........and I'm with you on AF denial (IE-'could it be ib????/pg spotting?'-happens to me all the time. I can't tell you how many hpts I've actually done on cd1, cd2, etc. Hope in your case it is not the witch!

Wow I'm going to have to read more, to compete with these long posts! Glad you liked the DH story. I'm still only on p.7 of the backthreads........will add more of my stuff as I read up on yours........

:friends:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: honeybee & niamh :hugs: Try and be patient with yourselves, much easier said than done I know. Honey - I'm due for AF next Friday, so a little over a week. Really hope the witch stays away hon.

Niamh - weight loss happens much more slowly than we are lead to believe, especially in our 30s. 1/2 pound really is a great accomplishment!

Howdy TryFor! When you started listing names I thought it was for your bubs!! When I got to smokey I was like what?! :haha: You could definitely make your own baked goods for a naughty party - who would you invite?

Titi - I'm so glad you were amused by the BSF chatter last night ~ I was so worried I might have offended you by going to town on it like that. I agree, I'd stick a firecracker up there too if it got me pg :dohh: I wonder if there is a home test you can do to see if your vagina is too alkaline around ov?

Moon - is the cream helping yet?


----------



## Titi

I am seriously very lighthearted....It takes a LOT to offend me, despite my recent grumps about DH's cousin. 

I think there is a home test you can do-with the standard ph strips. In fact I think there is a new otc vagisal kit for home testing for infections that might include this.........that's not of course what it is for-but think you can use it that way. Either way I've heard if you put the ph strip in your vg (something else for you to stick in there Jaimie-yay!!!) you can google acidity levels. I think anything below a 7 is ok and anything lower than a 4 is good if I am remembering right but I'm not sure. That is one of the big selling points of the preseed/preconceive+. They are just the right texture but ph balanced (IE-alkaline) for best sperm survival.


----------



## honeybee28

lol jaimie hands up everyone who thinks that tryfor should call her baby Smokey!! haha. it is a good name for soph's car though.

ahhh thanks titi, yeah i do it every month. i always end up googling something like 'spotting on cd10 could it be implant bleed'. i should learn by now it's never going to be an IB and i really think the month i get my bfp i wont have any spotting at all. we'll see!! also, every hpt i do i stare at for hours. sometimes when i get home from work, i'll get it out of the bin and stare at it again!! haha crazy. 

niamh im sorry you feel down honey, defo keep going. i find if i diet some weeks i stay the same, and then i keep going and loose a few pounds all in one go. stick at it!! (but i totally couldnt have a sugar free diet, unless they invented sugar free icecream etc)

mmmmm. bought new icecream today. haagen dazs cookie dough yessssssss.


----------



## Titi

Oh Honeybee I'm glad I'm not the only one who is google crazy and who also things that somehow my completely negative hpt is going to somehow magically turn itself into a + if only I leave it in the trash long enough before peaking again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Titi

PS my mom had four children so I asked her if she ever had Implantation bleeding and she never, not once......so I doubt I will have it either.........

Oh-and also-has anyone else ever played really weird ocd like mind games with pg. Like sometimes I think if I am pg but test it will be negative (like I'm jinxing myself) but if I can just hold out like I don't care until AF is due it will be +

Or that If I keep a symptom I think I have to myself I'll be pg but if I google it or share it on B&B then I'm jinxing it too?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Love your reasoning on the hpt in the trash Titi - there is a post on the 999 reasons to laugh at infertility blog about how peeing on them twice doesn't make them positive either : )

Yes, I play mind games with myself on the ss and the "if I do this then I will get pg this cycle". I always wish for it when I see the clock say 11:11 or 5:55. Today I ate a tuna sub ~ I've been avoiding tuna but now I'm doing little things like eating and drinking just to say "screw you non-pg body" but secretly hoping that doing all the wrong things will of course bring about a pg. Weird stuff! Overall I'm really trying to back off that craziness but, um, not being so successful.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :hugs: honeybee & niamh :hugs: Try and be patient with yourselves, much easier said than done I know. Honey - I'm due for AF next Friday, so a little over a week. Really hope the witch stays away hon.
> 
> Niamh - weight loss happens much more slowly than we are lead to believe, especially in our 30s. 1/2 pound really is a great accomplishment!
> 
> Howdy TryFor! When you started listing names I thought it was for your bubs!! When I got to smokey I was like what?! :haha: You could definitely make your own baked goods for a naughty party - who would you invite?
> 
> Titi - I'm so glad you were amused by the BSF chatter last night ~ I was so worried I might have offended you by going to town on it like that. I agree, I'd stick a firecracker up there too if it got me pg :dohh: I wonder if there is a home test you can do to see if your vagina is too alkaline around ov?
> 
> Moon - is the cream helping yet?

LOL I have names picked out but so far none are within the 'smokey' range!!! 
You guys are all so far away but I would do a TTHF party with the list of items of dirty things to choose from! But I would have a party party back home at someone's house and bake and cook and play dirty games. Girls Only!!! ;) LOL


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Some friends of mine have thrown sex toy / lingerie parties. Like tupper ware parties but with better stuff : ) That would actually be pretty darn fun for spicing up BD ~ wish we could have a party like that on LuckyD's land!


----------



## honeybee28

titi and jaimie i TOTALLY play those mind games too. Like if im moody with someone I'll think 'oops, now i won't be pg'. and jaimie i totally do that whole, doing things i wouldnt normally do thing hoping it'll double bluff my body and i'll get knocked up. HA! Crazy stuff huh

oooooh tryfor what names you thinking of!? I'd love it if we could all have a party!! I do love a good party. i really love cocktails.

xx


----------



## Ejay

honeybee28 said:


> omg you guys are hilarious. my cupkootch needed icing last night but i was asleep by the time dh got home lol.
> 
> sorry soph, i caved and tested already, 12dpo BFN!!! Rubbish. Am a bit upset about it, esp coz the only spotting ive had this month was 10dpo and it was different to previous months, it was like a gush of brownish cm. so in my head, i was like ooooh maybe IB. but, obviously not or it wouldve showed up today on a sensitive test. grrrrrrr. Im sad. will be on to cycle 8 by the weekend.
> 
> other than soph, is anyone else testing soon?

Sorry Honey that you got a BFN, I have my fingers crossed that it turns into a BFP, but if not and AF arrives sending you some big :hugs:



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :rofl: no you've got me thinking about erotic bakeries!!! Like this one:
> https://www.nookyseroticbakery.com

I love it, I want to nibble on Hap-Penis



CelticNiamh said:


> ugh I feel so bad today and cross very cross its annoying! DH has gone to work in a bad mood because of me. I was moaning about my weight as I have been working really hard at losing weight, I exercise every night either an hour walking or an hour swimming and follow weight watchers and this week was a great week exercise and diet wise ( I even kept clear of junk when we were camping) and weighed my self this morning and with out my shoes I have lost half a pound:wacko::growlmad: not a great motivation to keep at it is it! I mean put on my shoes and I'm exactly the same. I have been doing really well with watching my sugar in take and have it very low and DH thinks I need to cut it out all together but the thought of that makes me shiver that makes for a very bland diet and how long could I keep that up! I mean you can not live like that for ever. to day I give up LOL well I don't as I'm not letting my diet slip.
> 
> sorry for moaning and being all about me I just needed to get that out! I feel like im Pre AF all ready very snappy! :cry::cry:

What a bummer, I hate dieting, we need a keep strong smiley



Moondance said:


> Might someone pretty please explain to me what this "baking soda finger" is all about. I've never heard of it before.
> 
> My chart is really confusing this month. It's all over the place. Wish I knew what was going on!!! Up to CD 29 and still no ovulation. Which means I've missed out again this month. Stupid erratic, harebrained cycles!

AAArrrggghh I think the charting stuff is bonkers, I keep using the override on FF cause I think I know better when I ovulated than a stupid computer programme



Titi said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: no you've got me thinking about erotic bakeries!!! Like this one:
> https://www.nookyseroticbakery.com
> 
> ahhahahahahahhahahaaaa!!!!!!!! "wishing you much Hap-PENIS!!! hahahahahah:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :cake:Click to expand...

Yep just loved it. Meant to say Hiya Titi



Titi said:


> I am seriously very lighthearted....It takes a LOT to offend me, despite my recent grumps about DH's cousin.
> 
> I think there is a home test you can do-with the standard ph strips. In fact I think there is a new otc vagisal kit for home testing for infections that might include this.........that's not of course what it is for-but think you can use it that way. Either way I've heard if you put the ph strip in your vg (something else for you to stick in there Jaimie-yay!!!) you can google acidity levels. I think anything below a 7 is ok and anything lower than a 4 is good if I am remembering right but I'm not sure. That is one of the big selling points of the preseed/preconceive+. They are just the right texture but ph balanced (IE-alkaline) for best sperm survival.

Wow thats realy interesting, I didn't realise there was so many things you could do checks on at home.



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Some friends of mine have thrown sex toy / lingerie parties. Like tupper ware parties but with better stuff : ) That would actually be pretty darn fun for spicing up BD ~ wish we could have a party like that on LuckyD's land!

Yup I am up for that, when we doing it.


Lucky - Hiya thinking of you nearing O day :happydance:


----------



## Titi

WOW Jaimie-I have been doing the "screw you" game too in the 2ww and was too ashamed to admit it b/c it kind of made me feel really bad and ungrateful! Like I used to be "perfect" and now I'll want another espresso (or drink, or sushi, etc.) and think "I shouldn't- I could be pg" and then yes-the mind games come in, that if I don't imbibe then I won't even be pg-but maybe if I am naughty and do it, then what do you know it will be the time I am pg! I thought I was truly just getting sick!

I was invited to a sex toy party about six months ago thrown by dh's cousin. I didn't go......his MOM & SISTER were going!!!! That was too much for me. 

I would really love a TTHF party (yes Honeybee with great cocktails!!!!) I now am convinced that all my bestest friends are online far far away>


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Some friends of mine have thrown sex toy / lingerie parties. Like tupper ware parties but with better stuff : ) That would actually be pretty darn fun for spicing up BD ~ wish we could have a party like that on LuckyD's land!

That sure would spice up TTC especially TTHF!!! My idea lightbulb just turned on! I hear about those parties all the time, but I have declined the offers years ago. But now I want to have one or go to one!!! In 5-10 years with all of our children we will all have to mee tup and camp out on her land!!! The her fab photographer husband can take beautiful group photo's of us to remember each other by!!! :cloud9:



honeybee28 said:


> titi and jaimie i TOTALLY play those mind games too. Like if im moody with someone I'll think 'oops, now i won't be pg'. and jaimie i totally do that whole, doing things i wouldnt normally do thing hoping it'll double bluff my body and i'll get knocked up. HA! Crazy stuff huh
> 
> oooooh tryfor what names you thinking of!? I'd love it if we could all have a party!! I do love a good party. i really love cocktails.
> 
> xx

I have a few picked out

Girl
Kiera Christine (Christine after my MIL)
Kayla "
Kaylynn "
Ashlynn "

Boy
Preston Nicholas (Husband and His fathers middle name)
Brandon "

There is more I am sure, they are written down in our bedroom

Only time will tell. My mom said I will have a girl and my sisters will both be having boys. Drives me nuts when everyone 'knows' what you are having.....lol


:dust:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

A while back, someone asked everyone what their favorite word is. My new favorite word, thanks to Titi, is Kootch! In my head all day long I've been saying that word! Like... last night my OH iced my cupkootch and then I put a kootch cup in so I didn't have a kootch spot.... I keep cracking myself up. :rofl: kootch kootch kootchity kootch kootch... 





honeybee28 said:


> omg you guys are hilarious. my cupkootch needed icing last night but i was asleep by the time dh got home lol.
> 
> sorry soph, i caved and tested already, 12dpo BFN!!! Rubbish. Am a bit upset about it, esp coz the only spotting ive had this month was 10dpo and it was different to previous months, it was like a gush of brownish cm. so in my head, i was like ooooh maybe IB. but, obviously not or it wouldve showed up today on a sensitive test. grrrrrrr. Im sad. will be on to cycle 8 by the weekend.
> 
> other than soph, is anyone else testing soon?

Sorry you're feeling down about this cycle honey! But I will keep my kootch crossed for you! (heeheee, I really have gone over the edge, huh?)




CelticNiamh said:


> ugh I feel so bad today and cross very cross its annoying! DH has gone to work in a bad mood because of me. I was moaning about my weight as I have been working really hard at losing weight, I exercise every night either an hour walking or an hour swimming and follow weight watchers and this week was a great week exercise and diet wise ( I even kept clear of junk when we were camping) and weighed my self this morning and with out my shoes I have lost half a pound:wacko::growlmad: not a great motivation to keep at it is it! I mean put on my shoes and I'm exactly the same. I have been doing really well with watching my sugar in take and have it very low and DH thinks I need to cut it out all together but the thought of that makes me shiver that makes for a very bland diet and how long could I keep that up! I mean you can not live like that for ever. to day I give up LOL well I don't as I'm not letting my diet slip.
> 
> sorry for moaning and being all about me I just needed to get that out! I feel like im Pre AF all ready very snappy! :cry::cry:

Aww, Niamh, this is what we're here for, so no worries about "moaning" or whatever! I totally know this feeling. Sometimes it doesn't matter just how much to try, the weight just stays on. But it's the long term goal you have to keep in mind. It's very, very hard. :hugs:





Titi said:


> I am seriously very lighthearted....It takes a LOT to offend me, despite my recent grumps about DH's cousin.
> 
> I think there is a home test you can do-with the standard ph strips. In fact I think there is a new otc vagisal kit for home testing for infections that might include this.........that's not of course what it is for-but think you can use it that way. Either way I've heard if you put the ph strip in your vg (something else for you to stick in there Jaimie-yay!!!) you can google acidity levels. I think anything below a 7 is ok and anything lower than a 4 is good if I am remembering right but I'm not sure. That is one of the big selling points of the preseed/preconceive+. They are just the right texture but ph balanced (IE-alkaline) for best sperm survival.

I've heard about those, but I never thought they could be used for this purpose! hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... Kootch strips. :haha: 




Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Some friends of mine have thrown sex toy / lingerie parties. Like tupper ware parties but with better stuff : ) That would actually be pretty darn fun for spicing up BD ~ wish we could have a party like that on LuckyD's land!

I've been to one of those parties before. Kinda fun, but kinda embarrassing! 


I feel like I've missed a bunch in my reply... I'll have to go back and check...


Anyway, I'll be MIA for a few days. OH and I are going camping, hiking and canoeing for a couple days, then off to OH's parents' house for 4th of July holiday. Hoping to avoid the family members who will make a comment about how it's our turn, or asking when we'll have kids.... grrr. I'll try to catch up with BnB while there, but definitely don't want anyone seeing me on this site, because I definitely wouldn't have to explain it!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Love your reasoning on the hpt in the trash Titi - there is a post on the 999 reasons to laugh at infertility blog about how peeing on them twice doesn't make them positive either : )
> 
> Yes, I play mind games with myself on the ss and the "if I do this then I will get pg this cycle". I always wish for it when I see the clock say 11:11 or 5:55. Today I ate a tuna sub ~ I've been avoiding tuna but now I'm doing little things like eating and drinking just to say "screw you non-pg body" but secretly hoping that doing all the wrong things will of course bring about a pg. Weird stuff! Overall I'm really trying to back off that craziness but, um, not being so successful.

Yep, I've been doing this too!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Titi said:


> OMG this has been the best way to start my morning. I LOVE this thread. I am laughing my PANTS off! DH is not a morning person and doesn't seem to find all this as funny as me. Watch out kootchcakes, I was more worried of making a volcano in there! (7th grade science experiment involving baking soda and vinegar!).
> Moondance- the BSF (baking soda finger) is a spin off of a baking soda douche technique which is an alkalizing treatment for infertility. Some people cannot conceive because the vagina is too acidic which creates hostile cervical mucus that kills sperm. Baking soda is alkalizing so it counters the acid. Our therapist had ttc for years to get pregnant and after a zillion tests they did the post sex test in his wife that discovered all the poor :spermy: dead for this reason. He told them to do the baking soda douche and they fell pg that cycle. My therapist said after all that time and money they got pg for 79 cents!
> BSF is supposedly easier and more efficient.
> SOPH-I know it sounds scary but keep in mind at 34 and ttc 20 cycles I would actually probably stick a real actual firecracker up there if you promised I'd have a baby 9 months later!!!!!!!! And don't worry Squirrel-I did it two cycles and got itchy one cycle. And I went CRAZY with it that cycle-I did it a zillion times and used way to much BS.
> I WAS itchy and a little sore (could have been mild thrush, IDK) about a week later but oddly enough really tight (sorry tmi) at the same time which was very strange side effect?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> :friends:

I did the BSF maybe three times last cycle, and I went ahead and did it last night. It doesn't burn, but it does feel a bit tingly. So, very good to know that you had used it a lot more that one month! I was a bit concerned! Itchy kootch on a camping trip would be no fun at all! :haha:


You know, if someone actually made "fertile firecrackers", they'd fly off the shelves! Maybe make them with baking soda instead of gun powder and a tampon string as the fuse! Can you even imagine! The bathroom would be covered with a fine mist of baking soda! (why is there not a smiley of lighting a match!?!) :rofl:


----------



## Titi

Squirrelkootch-er, I mean, SquirrelGirl-you are on a ROLL tonight! I am laughing so hard at my desk that tears are streaming down my face.......:rofl:

Kootchnight!!! :haha:


----------



## honeybee28

kootch- i think you have gone kootching kootchy!! lol.

titi - i know what you mean, you guys know so much more about certain aspects of my life than my best mates, and you understand me so much better too! I could never explain the mind games or the BSF to anyone else lol.

oooh lucky me, another day at work listening to old preggo whinging that she's fat. im so jealous of he big ol baby bump. she's actually on a diet, can you believe that. says she doesnt want to put on too much weight. hmmmmm.

have a super duper day/eve!xx


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> ugh I feel so bad today and cross very cross its annoying! DH has gone to work in a bad mood because of me. I was moaning about my weight as I have been working really hard at losing weight, I exercise every night either an hour walking or an hour swimming and follow weight watchers and this week was a great week exercise and diet wise ( I even kept clear of junk when we were camping) and weighed my self this morning and with out my shoes I have lost half a pound:wacko::growlmad: not a great motivation to keep at it is it! I mean put on my shoes and I'm exactly the same. I have been doing really well with watching my sugar in take and have it very low and DH thinks I need to cut it out all together but the thought of that makes me shiver that makes for a very bland diet and how long could I keep that up! I mean you can not live like that for ever. to day I give up LOL well I don't as I'm not letting my diet slip.
> 
> sorry for moaning and being all about me I just needed to get that out! I feel like im Pre AF all ready very snappy! :cry::cry:

Oh sweets, don't apologise! It's super hard to lose weight, but as Titi said, you are doing exercise too and don't forget muscle weighs more - so go by what you feel and how your clothes fit - I am sure you are doing great and you sound like you are very focused. Good luck lovely xxxx



tryforbaby2 said:


> LuckyD, I am sure it gets alittle emotional working with young people when we all want young people of our own, thats part of the reason I stopped watching baby emma, I would get upset when she had to go home with her mother and I would miss her if I didnt see her for a few days!!! It's hard. But when you do become pregnant, Lucky, you will be so incredibly happy and I pray it happens for you now. I am sick and tired of waiting for all the great women I have meet on here to get their bfp when they deserve it so badly. :dust: Thinking of you LuckyD!!!
> Awesome how DH makes everything look better than it really appears!! Seriously, your pictures are always gorgeous!

Aw, thanks sweetie, that really means a lot. Yeah, it is hard. But I am sure it's only a matter of time. Yeah, my OH is good with the camera! I am looking forward to him taking lots of beautiful photos when I am pregnant and of our little bubs....



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Howdy TryFor! When you started listing names I thought it was for your bubs!! When I got to smokey I was like what?! :haha: You could definitely make your own baked goods for a naughty party - who would you invite?

Ha ha, I did exactly the same! I got to Smokey and was like, oh ok, she's going for some unusual names....! But maybe after Smokey Robinson, he was pretty cool.



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Some friends of mine have thrown sex toy / lingerie parties. Like tupper ware parties but with better stuff : ) That would actually be pretty darn fun for spicing up BD ~ wish we could have a party like that on LuckyD's land!

Oooh, fun! Yeah, there is a shop here called De-vice, it's a woman-friendly sex-shop, so no horrible porn and dirty old men in raincoats - it's all very open and friendly and nice. They do 'f**kaware' parties instead of tuppaware parties...have never been to one but think it would be pretty interesting! I promise I will host one when you all come over to visit :winkwink:



Ejay said:


> Lucky - Hiya thinking of you nearing O day :happydance:

Thanks love! Have been too relaxed to even start using OPKs this cycle - better get on to it, CD13 tomorrow!



Titi said:


> WOW Jaimie-I have been doing the "screw you" game too in the 2ww and was too ashamed to admit it b/c it kind of made me feel really bad and ungrateful! Like I used to be "perfect" and now I'll want another espresso (or drink, or sushi, etc.) and think "I shouldn't- I could be pg" and then yes-the mind games come in, that if I don't imbibe then I won't even be pg-but maybe if I am naughty and do it, then what do you know it will be the time I am pg! I thought I was truly just getting sick!

I totally do this too...the kind of 'reverse psychology' thing...it's terrible what goes on in my mind sometimes! 



tryforbaby2 said:


> That sure would spice up TTC especially TTHF!!! My idea lightbulb just turned on! I hear about those parties all the time, but I have declined the offers years ago. But now I want to have one or go to one!!! In 5-10 years with all of our children we will all have to mee tup and camp out on her land!!! The her fab photographer husband can take beautiful group photo's of us to remember each other by!!! :cloud9:
> 
> I have a few picked out
> 
> Girl
> Kiera Christine (Christine after my MIL)
> Kayla "
> Kaylynn "
> Ashlynn "
> 
> Boy
> Preston Nicholas (Husband and His fathers middle name)
> Brandon "
> 
> There is more I am sure, they are written down in our bedroom
> 
> Only time will tell. My mom said I will have a girl and my sisters will both be having boys. Drives me nuts when everyone 'knows' what you are having.....lol
> 
> 
> :dust:

Oh, TTHF photo on my land with our children! What a plan...I love it.

Beautiful names Julia! Your DH's parents will be so touched that you are using their names.....how sweet x



SquirrelGirl said:


> Anyway, I'll be MIA for a few days. OH and I are going camping, hiking and canoeing for a couple days, then off to OH's parents' house for 4th of July holiday. Hoping to avoid the family members who will make a comment about how it's our turn, or asking when we'll have kids.... grrr. I'll try to catch up with BnB while there, but definitely don't want anyone seeing me on this site, because I definitely wouldn't have to explain it!

Have fun Squirrel! That sounds like a great weekend. I forget that 4th of July will be a big celebration over where you guys are! Hope you don't get any of those annoying when-are-you-having-a-baby comments....if you do, just tell them to go stick it up their kootch.



honeybee28 said:


> oooh lucky me, another day at work listening to old preggo whinging that she's fat. im so jealous of he big ol baby bump. she's actually on a diet, can you believe that. says she doesnt want to put on too much weight. hmmmmm.

I once read an interview with Heidi Klum where she said she would only 'allow' herself to put on a certain amount of weight when she was pregnant (I can't remember how much, but it wasn't very much!) - she said being pregnant was no excuse for 'letting yourself go' - at which point I immediately lost any respect I may have had for her (wasn't a huge amount to begin with). I understand wanting to stay healthy, but there is a line between being healthy and serious dieting....anyway, I know I am gonna be huge when I am pg, I know I won't be one of those people with a cute little bump - I am gonna have a big tummy, big thighs, big boobs, big bum....bring it on I say!


----------



## Titi

LuckyD said:


> Aw, thanks sweetie, that really means a lot. Yeah, it is hard. But I am sure it's only a matter of time. Yeah, my OH is good with the camera! I am looking forward to him taking lots of beautiful photos when I am pregnant and of our little bubs....
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Some friends of mine have thrown sex toy / lingerie parties. Like tupper ware parties but with better stuff : ) That would actually be pretty darn fun for spicing up BD ~ wish we could have a party like that on LuckyD's land!
> 
> Oooh, fun! Yeah, there is a shop here called De-vice, it's a woman-friendly sex-shop, so no horrible porn and dirty old men in raincoats - it's all very open and friendly and nice. They do 'f**kaware' parties instead of tuppaware parties...have never been to one but think it would be pretty interesting! I promise I will host one when you all come over to visit :winkwink:Click to expand...

:flasher: :haha:


----------



## Titi

honeybee28 said:


> oooh lucky me, another day at work listening to old preggo whinging that she's fat. im so jealous of he big ol baby bump. she's actually on a diet, can you believe that. says she doesnt want to put on too much weight. hmmmmm.




LuckyD said:


> I once read an interview with Heidi Klum where she said she would only 'allow' herself to put on a certain amount of weight when she was pregnant (I can't remember how much, but it wasn't very much!) - she said being pregnant was no excuse for 'letting yourself go' - at which point I immediately lost any respect I may have had for her (wasn't a huge amount to begin with). I understand wanting to stay healthy, but there is a line between being healthy and serious dieting....anyway, I know I am gonna be huge when I am pg, I know I won't be one of those people with a cute little bump - I am gonna have a big tummy, big thighs, big boobs, big bum....bring it on I say!

yeah-I too have a feeling that I might get pretty big. My body goes both ways..It's pretty easy for me to lose weight but I also put in on very easily. And I can't imagine dieting when pg (come on, really???) Would probably be eating like crazy b/c I'd be trying to fit in all possible nutrients for little bean, and would probably be afraid to exercise any more than walking and yoga. 

You know what's funny, is that I never really thought/realized until B&B how long it can take your bump to come out for your first child. I've seen some don't really show until six months. That really bums me out-I want to look totally pregnant as soon as I find out. I think big bumps are awesome and lucky me so does DH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks Girls for all the positive comments and support for my slow journey to weigh loss LOL on a good note at weight watchers I was down 1 pound so better that I thought yay! on wards and upwards:happydance: if I can just keep this up then I will be happy. Thanks you all again :hugs::kiss:

Lucky D yea I hear you, bring it all on I say LOL I find I lose a lot of weight when I'm pregnant mainly because of the GD I get and worrying about eating the right thing so baby is healthy but ID never diet that much I mean its the one time you can relax a little. Plus get out walking show off baby and buggy to the world to shift the weight and BF helps as well. :happydance::hugs:

SquirrelGirl you are on a roll girl keep it coming PML :haha:

OOOH we have those parties here, called Ann summers https://annsummersireland.ie/
so much fun, I swear just have a wee glass of wine or two before hand and you will spend the whole thing wetting your self laughing. I love the games.

were every one on their cycle I'm 6DPO today I think BD 3 DBO so wondering now :wacko:


----------



## LuckyD

Titi said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Aw, thanks sweetie, that really means a lot. Yeah, it is hard. But I am sure it's only a matter of time. Yeah, my OH is good with the camera! I am looking forward to him taking lots of beautiful photos when I am pregnant and of our little bubs....
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Some friends of mine have thrown sex toy / lingerie parties. Like tupper ware parties but with better stuff : ) That would actually be pretty darn fun for spicing up BD ~ wish we could have a party like that on LuckyD's land!
> 
> Oooh, fun! Yeah, there is a shop here called De-vice, it's a woman-friendly sex-shop, so no horrible porn and dirty old men in raincoats - it's all very open and friendly and nice. They do 'f**kaware' parties instead of tuppaware parties...have never been to one but think it would be pretty interesting! I promise I will host one when you all come over to visit :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :flasher: :haha:Click to expand...

Ha ha, I can't believe I missed the opportunity to use that smiley! Nice work!



Titi said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> oooh lucky me, another day at work listening to old preggo whinging that she's fat. im so jealous of he big ol baby bump. she's actually on a diet, can you believe that. says she doesnt want to put on too much weight. hmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> I once read an interview with Heidi Klum where she said she would only 'allow' herself to put on a certain amount of weight when she was pregnant (I can't remember how much, but it wasn't very much!) - she said being pregnant was no excuse for 'letting yourself go' - at which point I immediately lost any respect I may have had for her (wasn't a huge amount to begin with). I understand wanting to stay healthy, but there is a line between being healthy and serious dieting....anyway, I know I am gonna be huge when I am pg, I know I won't be one of those people with a cute little bump - I am gonna have a big tummy, big thighs, big boobs, big bum....bring it on I say!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah-I too have a feeling that I might get pretty big. My body goes both ways..It's pretty easy for me to lose weight but I also put in on very easily. And I can't imagine dieting when pg (come on, really???) Would probably be eating like crazy b/c I'd be trying to fit in all possible nutrients for little bean, and would probably be afraid to exercise any more than walking and yoga.
> 
> You know what's funny, is that I never really thought/realized until B&B how long it can take your bump to come out for your first child. I've seen some don't really show until six months. That really bums me out-I want to look totally pregnant as soon as I find out. I think big bumps are awesome and lucky me so does DH!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I know, me too! I must admit, I do sometimes torture myself by going over to First Tri and looking at the bump pictures...just for a little while before I get too depressed! And some people seem to show straight away, while others take ages....



CelticNiamh said:


> Lucky D yea I hear you, bring it all on I say LOL I find I lose a lot of weight when I'm pregnant mainly because of the GD I get and worrying about eating the right thing so baby is healthy but ID never diet that much I mean its the one time you can relax a little. Plus get out walking show off baby and buggy to the world to shift the weight and BF helps as well. :happydance::hugs:
> 
> 
> were every one on their cycle I'm 6DPO today I think BD 3 DBO so wondering now :wacko:

Yeah, didn't mean that it's not good to be healthy and stuff, I just meant that surely the priority should be keeping your baby healthy instead of not putting on weight, which is kind of what Heidi Klum was saying. But then again, I have read of women in New York paying Drs to do (illegal) early c-sections so they can skip the last couple of months of pregnancy weight gain. Absolutely insane.

Niamh - I'm CD12 today - BD'd tonight, woo hoo! Hang on...are you saying that there is a chance you may be pg this month? Even though I know you are officially waiting a bit longer to TTC again....


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Aw, thanks sweetie, that really means a lot. Yeah, it is hard. But I am sure it's only a matter of time. Yeah, my OH is good with the camera! I am looking forward to him taking lots of beautiful photos when I am pregnant and of our little bubs....
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Some friends of mine have thrown sex toy / lingerie parties. Like tupper ware parties but with better stuff : ) That would actually be pretty darn fun for spicing up BD ~ wish we could have a party like that on LuckyD's land!
> 
> Oooh, fun! Yeah, there is a shop here called De-vice, it's a woman-friendly sex-shop, so no horrible porn and dirty old men in raincoats - it's all very open and friendly and nice. They do 'f**kaware' parties instead of tuppaware parties...have never been to one but think it would be pretty interesting! I promise I will host one when you all come over to visit :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :flasher: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha, I can't believe I missed the opportunity to use that smiley! Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> oooh lucky me, another day at work listening to old preggo whinging that she's fat. im so jealous of he big ol baby bump. she's actually on a diet, can you believe that. says she doesnt want to put on too much weight. hmmmmm.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> I once read an interview with Heidi Klum where she said she would only 'allow' herself to put on a certain amount of weight when she was pregnant (I can't remember how much, but it wasn't very much!) - she said being pregnant was no excuse for 'letting yourself go' - at which point I immediately lost any respect I may have had for her (wasn't a huge amount to begin with). I understand wanting to stay healthy, but there is a line between being healthy and serious dieting....anyway, I know I am gonna be huge when I am pg, I know I won't be one of those people with a cute little bump - I am gonna have a big tummy, big thighs, big boobs, big bum....bring it on I say!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah-I too have a feeling that I might get pretty big. My body goes both ways..It's pretty easy for me to lose weight but I also put in on very easily. And I can't imagine dieting when pg (come on, really???) Would probably be eating like crazy b/c I'd be trying to fit in all possible nutrients for little bean, and would probably be afraid to exercise any more than walking and yoga.
> 
> You know what's funny, is that I never really thought/realized until B&B how long it can take your bump to come out for your first child. I've seen some don't really show until six months. That really bums me out-I want to look totally pregnant as soon as I find out. I think big bumps are awesome and lucky me so does DH!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know, me too! I must admit, I do sometimes torture myself by going over to First Tri and looking at the bump pictures...just for a little while before I get too depressed! And some people seem to show straight away, while others take ages....
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Lucky D yea I hear you, bring it all on I say LOL I find I lose a lot of weight when I'm pregnant mainly because of the GD I get and worrying about eating the right thing so baby is healthy but ID never diet that much I mean its the one time you can relax a little. Plus get out walking show off baby and buggy to the world to shift the weight and BF helps as well. :happydance::hugs:
> 
> 
> were every one on their cycle I'm 6DPO today I think BD 3 DBO so wondering now :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, didn't mean that it's not good to be healthy and stuff, I just meant that surely the priority should be keeping your baby healthy instead of not putting on weight, which is kind of what Heidi Klum was saying. But then again, I have read of women in New York paying Drs to do (illegal) early c-sections so they can skip the last couple of months of pregnancy weight gain. Absolutely insane.
> 
> Niamh - I'm CD12 today - BD'd tonight, woo hoo! Hang on...are you saying that there is a chance you may be pg this month? Even though I know you are officially waiting a bit longer to TTC again....Click to expand...

:blush: yes :rofl: kind wasnt paying that much attention to what day was which plus I ov earlier as well well whoops LOL although on less the MACA works wonders I doubt I will see a BFP more than likely AF on 10 of July what will be will be I guess. 
OOH I know what you mean about being healthy but not strict and yea f it having a nice slice of cake if you want it just not every day twice a day PML 

Are you serious, I mean why get pregnat in the first place and put your baby at risk just so you dont get big are they for real, throphy babies may be GRRRR a c section is no joke honestly , how early is early :growlmad: shocking . they are fools and missing out on so much:cry:


----------



## Ejay

Lucky - that is nutts, I agree with Niamh, why put your babies life at risk for your own vanity, some people are mad.

I am I think 6 days post O I think I o'd on CD 12 this time although FF still thinks 2 days later. I seem to have a slow temp rise after O


----------



## SquirrelGirl

wow, am I addicted to BnB. My OH is impatient to leave, but I sent him on an errand just so I could get my BnB fix in before we go!!! Sad, isn't it! But I love you ladies! I laugh out loud every time I'm on this thread! :thumbup:

Have a good weekend everybody!



LuckyD said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some friends of mine have thrown sex toy / lingerie parties. Like tupper ware parties but with better stuff : ) That would actually be pretty darn fun for spicing up BD ~ wish we could have a party like that on LuckyD's land!
> 
> Oooh, fun! Yeah, there is a shop here called De-vice, it's a woman-friendly sex-shop, so no horrible porn and dirty old men in raincoats - it's all very open and friendly and nice. They do 'f**kaware' parties instead of tuppaware parties...have never been to one but think it would be pretty interesting! I promise I will host one when you all come over to visit :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'll be MIA for a few days. OH and I are going camping, hiking and canoeing for a couple days, then off to OH's parents' house for 4th of July holiday. Hoping to avoid the family members who will make a comment about how it's our turn, or asking when we'll have kids.... grrr. I'll try to catch up with BnB while there, but definitely don't want anyone seeing me on this site, because I definitely wouldn't have to explain it!Click to expand...
> 
> Have fun Squirrel! That sounds like a great weekend. I forget that 4th of July will be a big celebration over where you guys are! Hope you don't get any of those annoying when-are-you-having-a-baby comments....if you do, just tell them to go stick it up their kootch.
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> oooh lucky me, another day at work listening to old preggo whinging that she's fat. im so jealous of he big ol baby bump. she's actually on a diet, can you believe that. says she doesnt want to put on too much weight. hmmmmm.Click to expand...
> 
> I once read an interview with Heidi Klum where she said she would only 'allow' herself to put on a certain amount of weight when she was pregnant (I can't remember how much, but it wasn't very much!) - she said being pregnant was no excuse for 'letting yourself go' - at which point I immediately lost any respect I may have had for her (wasn't a huge amount to begin with). I understand wanting to stay healthy, but there is a line between being healthy and serious dieting....anyway, I know I am gonna be huge when I am pg, I know I won't be one of those people with a cute little bump - I am gonna have a big tummy, big thighs, big boobs, big bum....bring it on I say!Click to expand...

"f**kaware"!!!!! That's hysterical! :rofl: Also, can you even imagine if I told someone to "stick it up their kootch!!!! I think just the thought of saying that to someone would help me smile at them and not say something bitchy! Thanks for the tip!!!! :haha:

I don't "want" to get huge, so I "plan" to continue walking as much as possible, but geez, you have to put on weight for the baby! That's so selfish to diet or restrict your calories solely to not "let yourself go". GRRR to people like that. :growlmad:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> Yeah, didn't mean that it's not good to be healthy and stuff, I just meant that surely the priority should be keeping your baby healthy instead of not putting on weight, which is kind of what Heidi Klum was saying. But then again, I have read of women in New York paying Drs to do (illegal) early c-sections so they can skip the last couple of months of pregnancy weight gain. Absolutely insane.

:saywhat:

That really really makes me mad! How stupid and selfish can people be?!??!!? Freakin' early C-Sections?!??!!!  Those are the types of people who should have a hard time having a kid, or they should be banned from having kids if they are going to be so selfish. Why do those of us who would be wonderful, caring moms have such a hard time!


----------



## Titi

Squirrel I am going to miss you but have a great time!!!!! I agree-it is the ones who shouldn't seem to get pg that always do......DH says maybe there is a lesson there that we don't need, sigh. I should know-my brother's ex girlfriend got pg after they broke up when I first started ttc and had the baby back in the fall. She was using heroin the WHOLE time and has just gotten sentenced to 17 months in prison and the baby who isn't even one yet already has been awarded custody to her mother : (


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ejay said:


> Lucky - that is nutts, I agree with Niamh, why put your babies life at risk for your own vanity, some people are mad.
> 
> I am I think 6 days post O I think I o'd on CD 12 this time although FF still thinks 2 days later. I seem to have a slow temp rise after O

Same as me so, and my temp is a slow rise as well LOL:shrug: 

SquirrelGirl hahah :thumbup: you have a great time on your trip :hugs:

How is every one else doing :hugs:


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Ladies,

May I join you? Titi pointed me your way and what I've read so far is hilarious!

I'm 34 and DH is 36 we've been TTC no. 1 since March 08. Hope you'll have me.:flower:


----------



## Titi

:wave: Dee!!!!!!! So good to see you here! Hope you enjoy as much as I have been!!!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Wee! Welcome Dee! I think it is fun that we've got Titi and Dee on here just after a few BFPs : ) I know Titi and Dee from the LTTTC thread that Titi started. Oh, and I "met" Titi when I was stalking SA result threads. HoneyBee's DH is getting one / just got one, right?

Titi - my brother works in a heroin treatment clinic in Syracuse, NY. He's been doing that for about 7 years. You've been watching some crazy pregnancies from the sidelines hon. I can't wait to see you get in the game and show them how it is done! I really dig what your DH says though - that there is some lesson in that experience for those women. And there is some lesson in this LTTTC for us...it is little consolation though!:hugs:

I'm calling Squirrel Kootch from now on :haha:

Niamh - I'm so glad you've gotten into the swing of not knowing where you are in your cycle so quickly. I'm really glad you are able to back off from this TTC insanity. Gives me hope that I can do that too!

LuckyD - glad you'll have us for that awesome day when we all have gorgeous babies, plenty of free time, and the money to visit you in New Zealand : ) I can definitely see how your line of work would lead you to want to raise a child in a loving, stable home. Can't wait to see you achieve that goal hon :thumbup: Same with TryFor, I'm so glad she is raising her children much differently than what she grew up with.


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Titi, 

I've read back a few pages and was in stitches! Will have to start reading from the top.


----------



## honeybee28

yeah jaimie his SA is on 21st July, but that's around when i'll be ovulating so he'll have to move it.

im 13dpo today niamh, expecting af tomorrow or at the weekend, i think this will be one of the months that i cry when she shows but I'll get over it and by next week i'll be looking forward to ov. it's a waiting game isnt it? im waiting for af. then i'll wait for af to go. then i'll be waiting to ov. then it'll be the 2ww. grrr.

on the plus side, i have a new ice cream to try today, cinnamon caramel waffle yum. welcome dee!! My real name is Emily and i am addicted to ice cream.

Julia how are you today my love? Did i tell you im loving your choices for names? i certainly thought it! They rock.

lucky ive started saving for our trip to your land already lol.

xxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

honeybee28 said:


> My real name is Emily and i am addicted to ice cream.

:icecream::rofl:

That was hilarious Emily! I really like TryFor's name choices too.

And yes, it is a very evil waiting game, especially when many of us waited a while to even start trying...

Our house is very close to the hill they shoot the fireworks from so I'm inviting a bunch of friends over. There is also a block party down the road that I might check out. What are everyone else's weekend plans?


----------



## honeybee28

haha cant believe there's an ice cream smiley yesssss!!!

that sounds like a fun weekend! Will you be having a few drinks!? dh and i are going out for dinner and drinks tomorrow night with another couple, then having my hair cut at the weekend, going for a picnic if it's sunny, and studying too. 

how about everyone else?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Yea, I will make a batch of sangria because I've heard that red wine helps with implantation:haha: We are also going to have watermelon gazpacho! Yum!

So I've been rockin' some killer bloat lately. And all sorts of gastrointestinal gurgling. I've read that this stuff is caused by progesterone ~ it relaxes the muscles around the intestines.

Titi - your ticker says you are 1 DPO. Does that jive with ovacue? Do you feel like you've adequately iced your kootchcake?


----------



## honeybee28

jaimie thats so funny coz i've totally had more gurgling than normal this cycle. funny that it's linked to progesterone. maca must DEFINITELY increase progesterone.

mmmmm sangria! yum!


----------



## Moondance

To all the darling lovely ladies who try MACA.... How does it work and what does it do??
And what does it taste like, also! LOL

I'm considering maybe taking it.... Not sure. I don't do well with tablets, and could probably only handle taking the powder if it was actually soluble... but if I can find it in a liquid somewhere then maybe... I'm just starting to be very put out by my stupid cycles. Cycle Day 31 and no ovulation has been seen. My temps have been crazy erratic. I mean, I know having thrush sucks, but surely it couldn't be doing this to my cycle??? I really doubt thrush can affect a womans ovulation! But otherwise, I don't know whats going on.
Should ring the doctor and find out if my swab tests are back yet. I am so confused and starting to become really discouraged by this whole process because my body is being so stupid its making me feels like its entirely my fault that I'm not pregnant yet.


----------



## Ejay

Hiya Dee welcome to TTHF, we are all a little bonkers here but have a lot of fun.

Honey - Mmmmmm icecream, I have just eaten a yummy bowl of green and blacks chocolate icecream, yum yum.

Moon - sorry your cycles are getting you down, maybe maca might help things for you x

Jaimie the only major gurgling I have had recently was due to the fact that lunch didn't happen till 3pm, I was not pleased.

just been harvesting fruit from the garden, had strawberries, tayberries and rasberries, also picked my first cabbage but everything is getting so dry in all this hot weather and no amount of watering seems to help.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Wow Ejay - your garden sounds amazing! Hope you get some rains soon. I would be hella cranky if I didn't get lunch till 3 pm!!

Moon - Titi gets a liquid form of Maca from Whole Foods - I don't think you have that chain though. But liquid forms do exist.


----------



## Ejay

my garden is not huge but I have tried to make the best use of space, can't help the weather though and sometimes it's a bit frustrating when things don't do that well.

FRIDAY tomorrow yeh, yippie doo


----------



## Titi

Hy!
Jaimie-I THINK I am on 1dpo-I didn't temp this cycle or opk in my quest to TTHF! and am just relying mostly on my body symptoms and the Ovacue. It actually does seem to be closer this month-but for $374usd it hasn't told me anything I didn't already know!

I would love to "chat" sometime about your brother's insight, etc. My brother is in recovery from Heroin addiction, although he doesn't ever manage to get much time together but hoping yet again this time is the charm. OOPSIE sorry girls that is not very TTHF! : )

No big plans yet for 4th except family party. We normally act like really old people on the holidays but think things need to change now that I am TTHF!!! I just want you to know that I always say or think TTHF! Just like we put it here TRYING TO HAVE FUN!!!!! All loud and exclamationy!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

See, you fit right in Titi because LuckyD has a self-described exclamation point problem. The other funny thing about TTHF with exclamation points is that in my mind, when I read that, it sounds like we are trying TOO hard to have fun but we are really just super duper TTC obsessed freaks. That cracks me up, because it is very true for me at times. But overall this thread really has made it all much more amusing and does remind me to chillax...
Glad you were able to give up temping and opks this month!

I'll have to ask my brother if he has formed an opinion on what works for recovery...really hope your brother is able to get onto a better part of his life.

Ejay - I feel like today is Friday! Wish it were...


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> omg you guys are hilarious. my cupkootch needed icing last night but i was asleep by the time dh got home lol.
> 
> sorry soph, i caved and tested already, 12dpo BFN!!! Rubbish. Am a bit upset about it, esp coz the only spotting ive had this month was 10dpo and it was different to previous months, it was like a gush of brownish cm. so in my head, i was like ooooh maybe IB. but, obviously not or it wouldve showed up today on a sensitive test. grrrrrrr. Im sad. will be on to cycle 8 by the weekend.

Sorry hun :hugs: I caved this morning and tested too, got a bfn of course. Was gutted. I actually did a htp 2 days ago because I couldn't resist and got an evap which I had never had before and fooled myself into thinking that that was the start of my bfp. ME = IDIOT! I did get some ultra sensitive tests in the post today so, of course will keep testing, but yes, I am totally gutted today :(



tryforbaby2 said:


> Thanks! Glad you think he's hot and DD is adorable!!! ;) He's my sexy Italian!!!

Julia, I have a sexy Italian too. I call him my Italian Stallion.



Titi said:


> Watch out kootchcakes, I was more worried of making a volcano in there! (7th grade science experiment involving baking soda and vinegar!).
> SOPH-I know it sounds scary but keep in mind at 34 and ttc 20 cycles I would actually probably stick a real actual firecracker up there if you promised I'd have a baby 9 months later!!!!!!!! And don't worry Squirrel-I did it two cycles and got itchy one cycle. And I went CRAZY with it that cycle-I did it a zillion times and used way to much BS.
> I WAS itchy and a little sore (could have been mild thrush, IDK) about a week later but oddly enough really tight (sorry tmi) at the same time which was very strange side effect?!?!?!?

Titi, I need to apologise hun. I am sorry, that was totally insensitive of me. After my bfn today I am already willing to change my stance on the bsf with my toxic vagina! I am now officially willing to stick a firecracker up my clacka too! And on second thought, if the bsf did cause a swollen fat vajayjay and a pregnancy, wouldn't that make labour easier? The baby would just fall out! No need for pushing.



honeybee28 said:


> oooh lucky me, another day at work listening to old preggo whinging that she's fat. im so jealous of he big ol baby bump. she's actually on a diet, can you believe that. says she doesnt want to put on too much weight. hmmmmm.

omg Emily that woman need to be kicked in the head! A little drastic, maybe, but htat is how I am feeling this morning :gun:



SquirrelGirl said:


> wow, am I addicted to BnB. My OH is impatient to leave, but I sent him on an errand just so I could get my BnB fix in before we go!!! Sad, isn't it! But I love you ladies! I laugh out loud every time I'm on this thread! :thumbup:

Will miss you too Kootchgirl, have a great time!



I don't "want" to get huge, so I "plan" to continue walking as much as possible, but geez, you have to put on weight for the baby! That's so selfish to diet or restrict your calories solely to not "let yourself go". GRRR to people like that. :growlmad:[/QUOTE]

I have lost control of my multiquotes! I am not sure who said the above but I am with you! I love my walking and I plan on continuing that with my pg, and my belly dancing. I was one of 'those' girl who didn't put on anything when pg with Kai, but I was only 23! I have a feeling that I am going to be one huge mamma this time around! 



SquirrelGirl said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, didn't mean that it's not good to be healthy and stuff, I just meant that surely the priority should be keeping your baby healthy instead of not putting on weight, which is kind of what Heidi Klum was saying. But then again, I have read of women in New York paying Drs to do (illegal) early c-sections so they can skip the last couple of months of pregnancy weight gain. Absolutely insane.
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> That really really makes me mad! How stupid and selfish can people be?!??!!? Freakin' early C-Sections?!??!!! Those are the types of people who should have a hard time having a kid, or they should be banned from having kids if they are going to be so selfish. Why do those of us who would be wonderful, caring moms have such a hard time!Click to expand...

This is just freaking insane, now these woman REALLY do need to be shot on the head! :gun: :growlmad:



Dee7509 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> May I join you? Titi pointed me your way and what I've read so far is hilarious!
> I'm 34 and DH is 36 we've been TTC no. 1 since March 08. Hope you'll have me.:flower:

Welcome Dee! Hope you like it here, we are a crazy bunch :wacko:



honeybee28 said:


> on the plus side, i have a new ice cream to try today, cinnamon caramel waffle yum. welcome dee!! My real name is Emily and i am addicted to ice cream.
> 
> lucky ive started saving for our trip to your land already lol.
> xxx

Emily, you know how I can't eat ice cream? Well last night I went to go for my walk and discovered that at this place where I walk they have a gourmet food market in the evening on the 1st and 3rd Thurs of every month - yay! I love food nom nom!
Welllllll..... This seller had all natural home made ice creams, that I taste tested and NO HEADACHE! The best was vanilla bean and vodka, nom nom nom nom nom. The worst was I didn't take my money walking, so have to wait 2 more weeks to get some!



Ejay said:


> just been harvesting fruit from the garden, had strawberries, tayberries and rasberries, also picked my first cabbage but everything is getting so dry in all this hot weather and no amount of watering seems to help.

Ejay your garden sounds beautiful, I would love to grow my own food, but every time Ihave tried I ended up killing them :(
The only thing I don't kill are my orchids and succulents.


I am sure I have missed heaps, so HI to anyone I missed :thumbup: Happy Friday to all!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: Soph :hugs: I can only imagine how your hopes must have soared after that evap! I'm so sorry hon ~ but I LOVE your :gun: attitude :thumbup: I've had that my entire 2ww so far!

REALLY glad you found some ice cream that doesn't give you headaches but I wish you had an entire pint right now!

That is pretty wild that you didn't put on any weight with your first pg ~ I've never heard of that! Were your docs concerned?

Oh gosh it was too friggin funny when you lost control of your multi-quotes - you can see where there in only code for half a quote right above where you said that : )


----------



## Moondance

I'm finding my thrush cream to be totally friggen disgusting. I have had to use the little injector tubey, filled right up and inject it inside my va-jay-jay.... and the cream doesn't GO anywhere once its in there, it just sits inside and makes your bits go back to normal inside, but then, continues staying there.
I would be so friggen embarassed to have sex, I can tell you right now.


I got one of those paper stick litmus things that tells you the PH, so I could test my va-jay-jay but currenty my va-jay-jay is full of disgusting white cream goo. Wah! Not happy! I wish I could douche it all out! But of course, douching is bad... so no! :cry:


----------



## soph77

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :hugs: Soph :hugs: I can only imagine how your hopes must have soared after that evap! I'm so sorry hon ~ but I LOVE your :gun: attitude :thumbup: I've had that my entire 2ww so far!
> 
> REALLY glad you found some ice cream that doesn't give you headaches but I wish you had an entire pint right now!
> 
> That is pretty wild that you didn't put on any weight with your first pg ~ I've never heard of that! Were your docs concerned?
> 
> Oh gosh it was too friggin funny when you lost control of your multi-quotes - you can see where there in only code for half a quote right above where you said that : )

Well I suppose I put on a little weight, but I was so skinny with a big baby sticking out in front and 3 months later I was back in my skinny jeans. I was very healthy though, ate heaps of good food and was not dieting. Just young and skinny ;) Ohhh to be young and skinny again.... But what I would give to be fat and pregnant!



Moondance said:


> I'm finding my thrush cream to be totally friggen disgusting. I have had to use the little injector tubey, filled right up and inject it inside my va-jay-jay.... and the cream doesn't GO anywhere once its in there, it just sits inside and makes your bits go back to normal inside, but then, continues staying there.
> I would be so friggen embarassed to have sex, I can tell you right now.
> 
> I got one of those paper stick litmus things that tells you the PH, so I could test my va-jay-jay but currenty my va-jay-jay is full of disgusting white cream goo. Wah! Not happy! I wish I could douche it all out! But of course, douching is bad... so no! :cry:

Moon, we have all been there love, it is gross but you just have to ride it out. once you are all cleared up of the infection you can give it a nice wash out in the shower. Don't worry, the snatch is like a self cleaning oven, it will take care of itself.

Actually i think I remember seeing ph strips n sale on ebay, but by memory they are sold in really big packs, but I think I may look into them again.


----------



## honeybee28

oh soph!! Ive never had an evap before either, must be so annoying. how many dpo are you?
vanilla and vodka ice cream with no headache!? well that's amazing news!!!

so guess who got me in my sleep!?!? STUPID WITCH!!! [inserts plenty of swear words] I HAAAAAATE HER SHE'S RUINING MY LIFE!!!!!!!!!!! I dont want to go to work and listen to old preggars whinge that shes fat because im scared i will like you know erm PUNCH HER IN THE HEAD. grrrrrrr. (pregnant tthfers, dont take that the wrong way, you know it's just coz im jealous)

I need a plan. who's on the bd every 3 days plan? might try that, i think every day is too much. maybe less is more? 

moon - ahh ive been there too many times for my liking. it'll get better in a few days. eating probiotic stuff helps too hun.

anyway i've really got to go. hope you all have a super day/eve im off to TTHF!!!!!!! lol.xxxx


----------



## Moondance

soph77 said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> I'm finding my thrush cream to be totally friggen disgusting. I have had to use the little injector tubey, filled right up and inject it inside my va-jay-jay.... and the cream doesn't GO anywhere once its in there, it just sits inside and makes your bits go back to normal inside, but then, continues staying there.
> I would be so friggen embarassed to have sex, I can tell you right now.
> 
> I got one of those paper stick litmus things that tells you the PH, so I could test my va-jay-jay but currenty my va-jay-jay is full of disgusting white cream goo. Wah! Not happy! I wish I could douche it all out! But of course, douching is bad... so no! :cry:
> 
> Moon, we have all been there love, it is gross but you just have to ride it out. once you are all cleared up of the infection you can give it a nice wash out in the shower. Don't worry, the snatch is like a self cleaning oven, it will take care of itself.
> 
> Actually i think I remember seeing ph strips n sale on ebay, but by memory they are sold in really big packs, but I think I may look into them again.Click to expand...


The snatch is evil giving me thrush.... last time I had thrush, I was 12!!!
Wondering if it has anything to do with using cloth pads for the first time...


----------



## Ejay

Oh No Honey, that evil evil Witch, why won't she just take the hint and get lost for us all!!!!

sending you some big :hugs:

Moon - hope the thrush clears up soon :hugs:

as Soph says the vajayjay is a wonderful self cleaning oven, you will be right back to baking and icing your kootchcakes before you know it.

well gotta go to work, yey it's friday


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moondance said:


> To all the darling lovely ladies who try MACA.... How does it work and what does it do??
> And what does it taste like, also! LOL
> 
> I'm considering maybe taking it.... Not sure. I don't do well with tablets, and could probably only handle taking the powder if it was actually soluble... but if I can find it in a liquid somewhere then maybe... I'm just starting to be very put out by my stupid cycles. Cycle Day 31 and no ovulation has been seen. My temps have been crazy erratic. I mean, I know having thrush sucks, but surely it couldn't be doing this to my cycle??? I really doubt thrush can affect a womans ovulation! But otherwise, I don't know whats going on.
> Should ring the doctor and find out if my swab tests are back yet. I am so confused and starting to become really discouraged by this whole process because my body is being so stupid its making me feels like its entirely my fault that I'm not pregnant yet.

MOON huge hugs love, the thursh will deffo not effect your ovulation apart from making you feel crap big time, here I had to use cream like that the last time as well pain in the bum, put it in at night when you going to sleep its not so bad then, but It will all come down when you get up in the morning and use the loo and then shower carefully no water up the snatch:haha:Snatch it just kills me ! 

*On MACA you can take it in tablet form or powder any one who takes the powder form make smoothies and they have said they are yummy. *
*Benefits that I have found*
Increased libidio (i deffo want to do it more)
More intense orgasims (this has to be the best one so far) :happydance::blush:
increased energy
Second month taking it:
no spotting
no mad PMS
easier AF
more EWCM
OV on CD15 
easier cycles all round
will see how my LP goes this time round as well 
ooh no thush so far in two months whoo hoo as I was getting that all the time so bloody annoying. I did get DH the tablet so may be thats the reason as well.

Would I recomend MACA HELL YES!! there is a thread on it here is the link lovely ladies as well :flower:https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...nning-collect-those-bfps-516.html#post5970395




honeybee28 said:


> yeah jaimie his SA is on 21st July, but that's around when i'll be ovulating so he'll have to move it.
> 
> im 13dpo today niamh, expecting af tomorrow or at the weekend, i think this will be one of the months that i cry when she shows but I'll get over it and by next week i'll be looking forward to ov. it's a waiting game isnt it? im waiting for af. then i'll wait for af to go. then i'll be waiting to ov. then it'll be the 2ww. grrr.
> 
> on the plus side, i have a new ice cream to try today, cinnamon caramel waffle yum. welcome dee!! My real name is Emily and i am addicted to ice cream.
> 
> Julia how are you today my love? Did i tell you im loving your choices for names? i certainly thought it! They rock.
> 
> lucky ive started saving for our trip to your land already lol.
> 
> xxx

OOH Honey, Im still hoping for you hun. I tested on CD12 and got a BFN and then on CD13 that night and got a very faint BFP retested and it was still faint on CD14 so you never know its not over till it over and we are hear for you as well :hugs:
The Icecream sounds yummy:thumbup:


Soph :hugs: to you too hun, I was wondering how you were :hugs:


----------



## Titi

soph77 said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Watch out kootchcakes, I was more worried of making a volcano in there! (7th grade science experiment involving baking soda and vinegar!).
> SOPH-I know it sounds scary but keep in mind at 34 and ttc 20 cycles I would actually probably stick a real actual firecracker up there if you promised I'd have a baby 9 months later!!!!!!!! And don't worry Squirrel-I did it two cycles and got itchy one cycle. And I went CRAZY with it that cycle-I did it a zillion times and used way to much BS.
> I WAS itchy and a little sore (could have been mild thrush, IDK) about a week later but oddly enough really tight (sorry tmi) at the same time which was very strange side effect?!?!?!?
> 
> Titi, I need to apologise hun. I am sorry, that was totally insensitive of me. After my bfn today I am already willing to change my stance on the bsf with my toxic vagina! I am now officially willing to stick a firecracker up my clacka too! And on second thought, if the bsf did cause a swollen fat vajayjay and a pregnancy, wouldn't that make labour easier? The baby would just fall out! No need for pushing.Click to expand...

:haha:

Soph-no need to apologise-it wasn't insensitive at ALL! And you know what? After our chatter few posts back about grumbling when pg women complain, I was thinking that, if you think about it-truly anyone in the world could find anything insensitive at the right time. I mean-I was complaining about my 90 hour work weeks last month-not even thinking that could be really insensitive to people who have lost their jobs-see what I mean........?? So heres to just TTHF (exclamation point! : )

And I'm really sorry about your bfn..........even worse the evap.....that is a mean trick : ( I bet you will get a bfp soon though!


----------



## soph77

Honey, that stupid effing biaatch!!! :gun: 
All I can think of is singing that Philadelphia Grand song to the witch 

'I'm gunna kill you, I'm gunna kill you dead!'


Niamh, sounds like you are getting some pretty good benefits from the maca! I've been taking it too, but haven't go that much from them :(

All I want to do is find something, anything, that will give me ewcm!!! Nothing is working for me :growl:


----------



## Titi

oh no Honeybee : ( I'm sorry about that FREAKIN WITCH!!!! She got me in my sleep last cycle too...........I woke up temping all excited that my temp had risen and stupid me she'd already come and made a little mess. :dohh:


----------



## Titi

Soph-have you tried grapefruit juice and or EPO? Both work WONDERS for EWCM. I tried both but the grapefruit juice alone works so good I didn't need to continue with the EPO. Every month I start cd1 with about 2 8oz glasses a day of non-from concentrate pink gf. until I ov. I've been doing this since Nov. or Dec. I also tried wild yam this month-I don't know if that is supposed to help but I had the most and longest stretch of ewcm to date!


----------



## soph77

I have been taking epo from af to o for the last 4 months - nothing. I think I will cancel that this cycle coming and I have been eating grapefruits and drink the juice as well, but i think I will up the grapefruit intake and see if that make a difference, I don't think I was having enough. I even quit taking my allergy tablets because they supposedly dry up your nasal mucus and your cm.

So now I am going through the torture of being constantly itchy EVERYWHERE and sneezing and being all gross and there is STILL no stupid cm to speak of! I think I'm broken :o


----------



## LuckyD

Ok, here we go again with the long replies...I wish my time zone was a bit closer to all of you (except Moon and Soph - we are fairly near to each other!)



SquirrelGirl said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, didn't mean that it's not good to be healthy and stuff, I just meant that surely the priority should be keeping your baby healthy instead of not putting on weight, which is kind of what Heidi Klum was saying. But then again, I have read of women in New York paying Drs to do (illegal) early c-sections so they can skip the last couple of months of pregnancy weight gain. Absolutely insane.
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> That really really makes me mad! How stupid and selfish can people be?!??!!? Freakin' early C-Sections?!??!!! Those are the types of people who should have a hard time having a kid, or they should be banned from having kids if they are going to be so selfish. Why do those of us who would be wonderful, caring moms have such a hard time!Click to expand...

I know, right? To me that says something pretty sad and extreme about the pressure that society places on women to look a certain way...why would you sacrifice the health of your child to look a certain way. It's pretty sick.

Hope you are having a lovely time away!



Dee7509 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> May I join you? Titi pointed me your way and what I've read so far is hilarious!
> 
> I'm 34 and DH is 36 we've been TTC no. 1 since March 08. Hope you'll have me.:flower:

Welcome Dee! Nice to have you here! :flower:



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> LuckyD - glad you'll have us for that awesome day when we all have gorgeous babies, plenty of free time, and the money to visit you in New Zealand : ) I can definitely see how your line of work would lead you to want to raise a child in a loving, stable home. Can't wait to see you achieve that goal hon :thumbup: Same with TryFor, I'm so glad she is raising her children much differently than what she grew up with.

Oh stop it Jaimie, you are gonna make me cry! That is very sweet, and I feel the same...I am going to be so freaking happy the day I hear about your BFP!



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> See, you fit right in Titi because LuckyD has a self-described exclamation point problem. The other funny thing about TTHF with exclamation points is that in my mind, when I read that, it sounds like we are trying TOO hard to have fun but we are really just super duper TTC obsessed freaks. That cracks me up, because it is very true for me at times. But overall this thread really has made it all much more amusing and does remind me to chillax...

Yes, I have a serious exclamation point addiction!! I can't stop using them every time I write something! It's even spreading over into my work now....

I know, sometimes it makes me laugh as it sounds like we are TRYING SO HARD to have fun, and therefore negating the whole point of TTHF...but in reality it doesn't feel like that at all. This thread has been such a saviour for me - when I first got on BnB I spent so much time reading all the different threads, but I found it was way too easy to obsess doing that. Now I just stick to a few favourites and it works so much better for me. Plus the fact that we talk about lots of different stuff...and everyone is so supportive....aw, I just love you girls!



soph77 said:


> Sorry hun :hugs: I caved this morning and tested too, got a bfn of course. Was gutted. I actually did a htp 2 days ago because I couldn't resist and got an evap which I had never had before and fooled myself into thinking that that was the start of my bfp. ME = IDIOT! I did get some ultra sensitive tests in the post today so, of course will keep testing, but yes, I am totally gutted today :(

So sorry love :hugs: stupid evap, that must have been really hard. Hope you are ok xxxx 



honeybee28 said:


> so guess who got me in my sleep!?!? STUPID WITCH!!! [inserts plenty of swear words] I HAAAAAATE HER SHE'S RUINING MY LIFE!!!!!!!!!!! I dont want to go to work and listen to old preggars whinge that shes fat because im scared i will like you know erm PUNCH HER IN THE HEAD. grrrrrrr. (pregnant tthfers, dont take that the wrong way, you know it's just coz im jealous)
> 
> I need a plan. who's on the bd every 3 days plan? might try that, i think every day is too much. maybe less is more?

Oh no honeybee!!! So sorry love :hugs: Grrrrr stupid stupid AF!! Sending you lots and lots of hugs right now :hugs::hugs:

In terms of a plan...me and my OH are doing every 2 or 3 days...am finding it way more relaxing. We will probably try and do a few in a row when I get a positive OPK...but am enjoying the feeling of less pressure xx hope that helps



Titi said:


> Soph-have you tried grapefruit juice and or EPO? Both work WONDERS for EWCM. I tried both but the grapefruit juice alone works so good I didn't need to continue with the EPO. Every month I start cd1 with about 2 8oz glasses a day of non-from concentrate pink gf. until I ov. I've been doing this since Nov. or Dec. I also tried wild yam this month-I don't know if that is supposed to help but I had the most and longest stretch of ewcm to date!

Totally agree Titi - the grapefruit worked awesome for me too. I ate real grapefruits and it was almost an instant change!


Moon - so sorry you are having yucky times with thrush - hope that clears up real soon!

Ejay - mmmmm, yay for food from the garden! Love it. How did your feijoa research go?


I am soooo tired but sooooo happy it's Friday night! Wooooo!!! Had such a busy week but tonight I collapsed on the couch and we had Indian takeaways and watched TV - plus a sneaky glass of sav blanc - perfect end to the week.

Me and my friends were talking about milestones in our lives the other day, and got talking about our first kisses and when we lost our virginity. Anyone got any stories they want to share around that?? :haha:

I remember my first kiss like it was yesterday...first kiss was when I was 10 and it was with a boy I had been 'going out' with for a couple of months...it was so sweet and innocent, and I really believed I was in love with him. No tongues though!
First pash (as we Kiwis and Aussies like to say) was when I was 12...a bit of a disaster. It was both of our first times and it didn't really work very well...luckily I've had a bit of practice since then!


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> I have been taking epo from af to o for the last 4 months - nothing. I think I will cancel that this cycle coming and I have been eating grapefruits and drink the juice as well, but i think I will up the grapefruit intake and see if that make a difference, I don't think I was having enough. I even quit taking my allergy tablets because they supposedly dry up your nasal mucus and your cm.
> 
> So now I am going through the torture of being constantly itchy EVERYWHERE and sneezing and being all gross and there is STILL no stupid cm to speak of! I think I'm broken :o

Oh Soph :hugs: you are not broken! Some people don't get a lot of cm...I remember Nessicle saying that she never got ewcm and she got pg after three months. I know it sucks but I am sure that your body is working fine :hugs:


----------



## Dee7509

Thanks for the welcome everyone! I'm having a painful af but I think the painkillers are finally taking effect.

Ice cream & cup cakes yummy .... I indulged in both yesterday!

The grapefruit juice works for me too, LuckyD, the fresh fruit would be even better.

Soph77 - :hugs: feel better hun. 

Honeybee - I'm on CD2 . Stupid witch! We're planning every 2/3 days too so I'm with you.

Lucky D that food sounds delicious - now I'm hungry but it's breakfast here so off to have some.

Hi :hi: to anyone I missed out.


----------



## Annamumof2

ok sorry i havent repled to anyones post this is a quick post as i come out of hospital yesterday and i started CD 1 yesterday, as i was spotting sense last friday and then yesterday got the proper bleed, anyway looks like im off the TTC for a bit as Andy's brothers wife is 8 weeks pregnant now, all i wanna so is cry as i so want a baby and its a year on the 5th that i have been trying, i feel so down and im on 2 diffrent anti b's because of bad toncelitus thats why i was in hospital and i had to have a needle in my throat but i will maybe explane all another time just so tired and what not at the moment


----------



## Moondance

Annamumof2 said:


> ok sorry i havent repled to anyones post this is a quick post as i come out of hospital yesterday and i started CD 1 yesterday, as i was spotting sense last friday and then yesterday got the proper bleed, anyway looks like im off the TTC for a bit as Andy's brothers wife is 8 weeks pregnant now, all i wanna so is cry as i so want a baby and its a year on the 5th that i have been trying, i feel so down and im on 2 diffrent anti b's because of bad toncelitus thats why i was in hospital and i had to have a needle in my throat but i will maybe explane all another time just so tired and what not at the moment

OMG, Anna, that sounds terrible.... So sorry chicky... :hugs:

I'm feeling sick right now.... Just spent an hour feeling nauseus and wanting to throw up.... not sure why. Then did a vomit burp, which induced a coughing fit, which almost made me vomit. Don't know whats wrong with me!!! :shrug:
Still feeling a bit nauseous, I have that weird "want to throw up" feeling in my throat... IYKWIM?

Also found today that I have had a major pimple breakout on my cheeks (near my hair)... Last time I had a pimple outbreak like this I was 17! And my hair, omg, so weird... I wash it and it just flops like its dead, has no life in it.... and a day and a half later, its dirty!

cd31 for me and no sign of ovulation either.... don't know whats going on!
Honestly, if I hadn't had a period at the beginning of June, I'd wonder if I was preggers, but theres no way!


----------



## Annamumof2

right i can type now lol

i was in alot of pain wednesday morning, Andy called the on call doctor and they told him to call the surgary around 8:30am to get me an appointment anyway i couldnt handly it any longer so i endded up taking the kids to my parents so they was off school that day, then i saw a doctor and he said i needed to go to the JR in Oxford, anyway i got there in the morning and was moved to the ward 1:30pm that day and found out i needed to stay there the night as i had very bad toncelitic and i needed to get it checked over and on drips and things because i couldnt eat, drink or talk, anyway i was on 2 diffrent anti b's and parasetamol and siline (dunno how to spell it) and that day the doctor come and stuck a needle in my throat to see if they can get some puss out because the back of my throat was full of it which was stopping me from talking, and it bloody hurt, anyway i am all better now and i can talk yay

an Andy's brothers misses is pregnant she is 8 weeks now which means i cant try till shes almost had it, makes me so bloody depressed which is not fair so now all i wanna do is cry and i know i sound mean seeing as its her first and i'm on my third but oh well, i started my CBFM yesterday, so its saying CD 5 because i was spotting sense last friday, and then i started bleeding proply yesterday, so im leaving it and seeing if i do ovulate if i dont then i will go to the doctors and demand a test or something to find out why im not pregnant yet, can't believe its soon a year ive been trying and i havent fallen because of that damn depo, anyway i will shut up now lol

xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Moondance said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> ok sorry i havent repled to anyones post this is a quick post as i come out of hospital yesterday and i started CD 1 yesterday, as i was spotting sense last friday and then yesterday got the proper bleed, anyway looks like im off the TTC for a bit as Andy's brothers wife is 8 weeks pregnant now, all i wanna so is cry as i so want a baby and its a year on the 5th that i have been trying, i feel so down and im on 2 diffrent anti b's because of bad toncelitus thats why i was in hospital and i had to have a needle in my throat but i will maybe explane all another time just so tired and what not at the moment
> 
> OMG, Anna, that sounds terrible.... So sorry chicky... :hugs:
> 
> I'm feeling sick right now.... Just spent an hour feeling nauseus and wanting to throw up.... not sure why. Then did a vomit burp, which induced a coughing fit, which almost made me vomit. Don't know whats wrong with me!!! :shrug:
> Still feeling a bit nauseous, I have that weird "want to throw up" feeling in my throat... IYKWIM?
> 
> Honestly, if I hadn't had a period at the beginning of June, I'd wonder if I was preggers, but theres no way!Click to expand...

go do a test if your not sure, when was your last period and when you due next?


----------



## honeybee28

Thanks ladies! dee im sorry she got you too but yey you can be my cycle buddy!! HOw long are your cycles? mine are 33-38 days normally, might do a sneaky test on 30th july coz thats my birthday though.

soph, hope the witch stays away.

ok so you know what im gonna do this month? tthf. lower case. no exclamation mark. no softcups, no cbfm, no epo no grapefruit. nothing. will carry on with the maca and multi vits, and will use a bit of preseed but only if im a bit dry. basically gonna ntnp for a month. that's it. I'll think i'll get pregnant when the big guy upstairs decides the time is right, and not because ive taken a certain vitamin or anything. ive got 2 exams this month for work, thats stress enough for me without thinking that i *must* have sex coz my cbfm says. ha. (wonder how long this'll last!?)

im going out for a curry and drinks tonight yessssssss.

mmmm lucky, NZ sav blanc is my fav wine in the world!!

i bet all of you in America are getting excited about 4th July celebrations. 

hope you feel better soon anna , you too moon.

now it's the weekenddddddd!! Lets P A R T yyyyyyYYY!!

xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> Thanks ladies! dee im sorry she got you too but yey you can be my cycle buddy!! HOw long are your cycles? mine are 33-38 days normally, might do a sneaky test on 30th july coz thats my birthday though.
> 
> soph, hope the witch stays away.
> 
> ok so you know what im gonna do this month? tthf. lower case. no exclamation mark. no softcups, no cbfm, no epo no grapefruit. nothing. will carry on with the maca and multi vits, and will use a bit of preseed but only if im a bit dry. basically gonna ntnp for a month. that's it. I'll think i'll get pregnant when the big guy upstairs decides the time is right, and not because ive taken a certain vitamin or anything. ive got 2 exams this month for work, thats stress enough for me without thinking that i *must* have sex coz my cbfm says. ha. (wonder how long this'll last!?)
> 
> im going out for a curry and drinks tonight yessssssss.
> 
> mmmm lucky, NZ sav blanc is my fav wine in the world!!
> 
> i bet all of you in America are getting excited about 4th July celebrations.
> 
> hope you feel better soon anna , you too moon.
> 
> now it's the weekenddddddd!! Lets P A R T yyyyyyYYY!!
> 
> xxx

thanks hun, hope you have a good time and i will keep my fingers crossed for the BFP for you when it happens


----------



## Ejay

Anna - sorry sounds like you have been having a really rough time, I do hope the anti biotics clear things up for you quick. Sorry if you have already said but why do you have to stop TTC because of Andy's brothers wife?


----------



## Annamumof2

Ejay said:


> Anna - sorry sounds like you have been having a really rough time, I do hope the anti biotics clear things up for you quick. Sorry if you have already said but why do you have to stop TTC because of Andy's brothers wife?

because its her first and she will get all the attention and worry and stuff, and we are trying for our 3rd and i know it sounds mean but i just well i dont wanna be pregnant around the same time as her and feel left out on stuff


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Ejay said:


> as Soph says the vajayjay is a wonderful self cleaning oven, you will be right back to baking and icing your kootchcakes before you know it.

:rofl: you've been laying out some hilarious lines lately Ejay!



honeybee28 said:


> ok so you know what im gonna do this month? tthf. lower case. no exclamation mark. no softcups, no cbfm, no epo no grapefruit. nothing. will carry on with the maca and multi vits, and will use a bit of preseed but only if im a bit dry. basically gonna ntnp for a month. that's it. I'll think i'll get pregnant when the big guy upstairs decides the time is right, and not because ive taken a certain vitamin or anything.

:thumbup: That sounds really righteous HoneyBee - deep down that is what I believe too, that when the time is right we will be blessed and there is no amount of kootchcake recipe alterations that will change that. But it is hard to resist the temptation to do everything you can to make it happen ASAP because we all want it SO badly...just gotta work on the tthf and hanging loose rather than longing our lives away. Glad I've got such great gals to do that with :happydance: So sorry this wasn't your cycle hon :hugs: REALLY hope old preggers at work doesn't make you want to smack her!

Soph - I've read that MANY gals have EWCM but just don't realize it because it only hangs out around the cervix and doesn't drip down so that we see it when we wipe. The only time I've found it is when I scooped around my cervix for it :blush:, and then I felt bad because I worried that I pulled it all out! Actually, I felt pretty grossed out at first - then worried :haha:

Ah LuckyD - when I read your posts on Friday AM and read about how you are chillaxin' on Friday night with some wine it makes me cringe with the thought that I have an entire day ahead of me! I want very much to be at the end of my day, especially because I have a long weekend and just want to PARTAY! :happydance: Glad you knew what I meant about trying too hard to tthf - that still cracks me up because it is all too true...

Anna - really sorry about your tonsillitis and feeling like you have to wait till your SIL is far along to TTC again. Hope you feel better soon.

Moon - hope you don't have to deal with a vajayjay full of cream much longer :flower:

Howdy Titi, Dee, TryFor, Tanikit!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ladies! :howdy: I've messed my sleep schedule all up, and a couple nights this week I came on BnB at like 2 and 4 in the morning...didn't post much, but you guys were CRACKING me up! Like I was just sitting there laughing until DH finally came to see what was going on and bring me back to bed. It was the discussions a couple pages ago about kootchcakes. :rofl:

I need to go back again and get all caught up, just actually came on to find Squirrel's ice cream cone cupcake recipe that I'm going to try to make tomorrow. I just hope I can make them look as pretty. 

U.S. girls, happy 4th of July!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi Jill! Missed ya! Hope your kootchcakes - I mean Ice Cream Cone Cupcakes - come out delish : )


----------



## Dee7509

:hi:

Honeybee - Last cycle was 30 days so I'm hoping for the same thing this month but it varies sometimes. I'm trying to lighten up the cycle so may not test at all :haha:


----------



## LuckyD

Annamumof2 said:


> ok sorry i havent repled to anyones post this is a quick post as i come out of hospital yesterday and i started CD 1 yesterday, as i was spotting sense last friday and then yesterday got the proper bleed, anyway looks like im off the TTC for a bit as Andy's brothers wife is 8 weeks pregnant now, all i wanna so is cry as i so want a baby and its a year on the 5th that i have been trying, i feel so down and im on 2 diffrent anti b's because of bad toncelitus thats why i was in hospital and i had to have a needle in my throat but i will maybe explane all another time just so tired and what not at the moment

Oh Anna, so sorry love! :hugs: This sounds horrible. I am glad you are ok, but what a terrible experience. So sorry you are feeling so down :hugs:



honeybee28 said:


> ok so you know what im gonna do this month? tthf. lower case. no exclamation mark. no softcups, no cbfm, no epo no grapefruit. nothing. will carry on with the maca and multi vits, and will use a bit of preseed but only if im a bit dry. basically gonna ntnp for a month. that's it. I'll think i'll get pregnant when the big guy upstairs decides the time is right, and not because ive taken a certain vitamin or anything. ive got 2 exams this month for work, thats stress enough for me without thinking that i *must* have sex coz my cbfm says. ha. (wonder how long this'll last!?)
> 
> mmmm lucky, NZ sav blanc is my fav wine in the world!!

I like your lower case tthf plan honey. I have thought about doing the same thing - maybe next cycle. Each cycle I have been getting more relaxed so I think I should just completely chill and see what happens. I totally agree - I think it will happen when it happens, no matter what we try and do. I just can't help wanting to help things along a bit sometimes! Good luck love xx 

I love NZ sav blanc too - my favourite!



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Ah LuckyD - when I read your posts on Friday AM and read about how you are chillaxin' on Friday night with some wine it makes me cringe with the thought that I have an entire day ahead of me! I want very much to be at the end of my day, especially because I have a long weekend and just want to PARTAY! :happydance: Glad you knew what I meant about trying too hard to tthf - that still cracks me up because it is all too true...

It must be Friday night now! Hope you are enjoying it! Long weekend - lucky you!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:cry: no! I've got two more hours at work :cry: but then I'm gonna party :happydance:


----------



## Ejay

Friday is nearly over for me, it's nearly 11pm am in bed costing out building a riding arena on land we haven't even purchased. Got to try and put together a business proposal for the bank to see if we might get a loan to buy some land. Think i need to put in some serious work over the weekend.

Hiya Lucky How ya doing?


----------



## LuckyD

Ejay said:


> Friday is nearly over for me, it's nearly 11pm am in bed costing out building a riding arena on land we haven't even purchased. Got to try and put together a business proposal for the bank to see if we might get a loan to buy some land. Think i need to put in some serious work over the weekend.
> 
> Hiya Lucky How ya doing?

Hey Ejay! Oooh, buying land! How exciting!! Is it nearby?

I am doing good thanks - having a nice lazy Saturday morning....it's so freakin' cold outside, am still in bed keeping warm!


----------



## Ejay

Hi Lucky, we haven't actually got land in mind as yet, we know the areas we would like to buy in but got to see the bank first to see what we can afford. I am trying to put a business proposal together for enough land for my 2 horses and probably 2 other horses at Livery, that way there is an income comming in. I don't want to get my hopes up with it all too much just in case it's a pie in the sky dream.

Will swop you some hot weather for cold at the moment. It has been really humid here but no rain and my garden is wilting, just can't water everything.


----------



## Ejay

gotta switch off and get some sleep, OH is snoring his head off next to me!!


----------



## Titi

What page approx. is the cupcake cone recipe on? My mom made these once when I was wee little and I've never had or seen them since and nobody's ever heard of them-I'd love to make them!!!!!


----------



## LuckyD

Ejay said:


> Hi Lucky, we haven't actually got land in mind as yet, we know the areas we would like to buy in but got to see the bank first to see what we can afford. I am trying to put a business proposal together for enough land for my 2 horses and probably 2 other horses at Livery, that way there is an income comming in. I don't want to get my hopes up with it all too much just in case it's a pie in the sky dream.
> 
> Will swop you some hot weather for cold at the moment. It has been really humid here but no rain and my garden is wilting, just can't water everything.

Wow, good luck! That sounds so amazing if you can afford to do it. Let us know how you get on with the business proposal!
It's so hard to imagine warm weather right now...I would take the humidity in a second! 



Titi said:


> What page approx. is the cupcake cone recipe on? My mom made these once when I was wee little and I've never had or seen them since and nobody's ever heard of them-I'd love to make them!!!!!

Hmmmmmm, it wasn't too long ago....it was posted by SquirrelGirl...prob about 10-15 pages back? That's just a guess....but it was within the last week I think xx


----------



## soph77

It's gearing up to be a beauty of a day here Lucky. Been overcast the last few days but the sun has pushed through today, hopefully will clear up a bit more so we can go fishing. I need to go out this morning and pick up the marathon race kits for the boys. The marathon is on tomorrow and they are running in the Junior Dash section.

I am trying really hard to not use exclamation marks now, you guys have made me paranoid about my over use of them (almost put one in at the end of that sentence too).


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> It's gearing up to be a beauty of a day here Lucky. Been overcast the last few days but the sun has pushed through today, hopefully will clear up a bit more so we can go fishing. I need to go out this morning and pick up the marathon race kits for the boys. The marathon is on tomorrow and they are running in the Junior Dash section.
> 
> I am trying really hard to not use exclamation marks now, you guys have made me paranoid about my over use of them (almost put one in at the end of that sentence too).

Ooh, good luck to the boys and their marathon - how cute. Hey, embrace the exclamation points!!! It's all good!! Just makes me feel like I am on some kind of permanent caffeine high or something!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have got to get up and get my day moving...been such a lazy morning.


----------



## Moondance

Annamumof2 said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> ok sorry i havent repled to anyones post this is a quick post as i come out of hospital yesterday and i started CD 1 yesterday, as i was spotting sense last friday and then yesterday got the proper bleed, anyway looks like im off the TTC for a bit as Andy's brothers wife is 8 weeks pregnant now, all i wanna so is cry as i so want a baby and its a year on the 5th that i have been trying, i feel so down and im on 2 diffrent anti b's because of bad toncelitus thats why i was in hospital and i had to have a needle in my throat but i will maybe explane all another time just so tired and what not at the moment
> 
> OMG, Anna, that sounds terrible.... So sorry chicky... :hugs:
> 
> I'm feeling sick right now.... Just spent an hour feeling nauseus and wanting to throw up.... not sure why. Then did a vomit burp, which induced a coughing fit, which almost made me vomit. Don't know whats wrong with me!!! :shrug:
> Still feeling a bit nauseous, I have that weird "want to throw up" feeling in my throat... IYKWIM?
> 
> Honestly, if I hadn't had a period at the beginning of June, I'd wonder if I was preggers, but theres no way!Click to expand...
> 
> go do a test if your not sure, when was your last period and when you due next?Click to expand...


Naw, would be a waste of a test and I can't get cheap tests.... I just gotta wait til I ovulate, as I had AF, it started June 2nd.... and now am just waiting to ovulate. Ovulation is now officially one week late.
Might pee on a OPK a bit later and see what it says.

Peed on an OPK --- the test line is so friggen pale I can barely see it, so obviously.... nowhere near ovulation. Unless it happened sometime in the past day and FF has yet to pinpoint, but otherwise, I'm clueless. So over it.


----------



## LuckyD

Hmmm, so I finally got round to doing an OPK today, and it was positive! I didn't want to get my hopes up, as last cycle got a positive but then a super strong positive three days later...but just did another one and it was the darkest line I have ever seen! It's a crazy positive! Looks like I am joining you early O people - this is four days early! Am gonna keep testing just in case.

Luckily it is Saturday so me and my OH spent a very fun afternoon in the bedroom :thumbup:

In other news....

Squirrel, did you know there is another person on BnB that has the same avatar as you? It was so weird, I thought it was you but then realised they had a different name...

Jill - guess what I am making for dinner? Vege Enchiladas! Yay, they are in the oven now - thanks for the recipe! Will let you know how they turn out.


----------



## LuckyD

Oh Moon, just realised that it wasn't very considerate of me to go and post about my crazy positive OPK after you had just been saying that you are struggling to pinpoint O....sorry love, just wasn't thinking about it :hugs:

Hope you see some O signs soon xx


----------



## soph77

Girls, I am not entirely sure I am out yet! There have been strange goings on in my boobs the last couple of days and very constant and strong today.

I have another word that I don't like - nips.
Nips sounds really dirty, but nipples is a happy word!


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> Girls, I am not entirely sure I am out yet! There have been strange goings on in my boobs the last couple of days and very constant and strong today.
> 
> I have another word that I don't like - nips.
> Nips sounds really dirty, but nipples is a happy word!

Oooh, tell me more! What's been going on? Fingers crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## Ejay

Soph - good luck for your boys in the marathon. Oooo what are the strange goings on with the BB's then?

Moon - had a look at your chart, I see what you mean, it doesn't look like you have o'd yet but I am not 100% sure as I am still getting to grips with the temping stuff myself.

Hiya Lucky - I am just starting saturday, just had brekkie, about to go sort out the horses. Yey for + OPK, seems like a few of us have had early o this month


----------



## Titi

oooooooohhhhhhh Soph FX'd!!!

MMMM veggie enchiladas sound good, is the recipe in this thread?

Lucky-you must be WAY ahead of us over there in New Zealand. It's 6am here Sat. morning and reading about your Sat afternoon romp!!!


----------



## soph77

Titi said:


> oooooooohhhhhhh Soph FX'd!!!
> 
> MMMM veggie enchiladas sound good, is the recipe in this thread?
> 
> Lucky-you must be WAY ahead of us over there in New Zealand. It's 6am here Sat. morning and reading about your Sat afternoon romp!!!

Thanks! I am going to try and hold off on the testing for a couple of days.

Yep, Lucky, Moon and I are all Down Under so it is Sat night where we are!


----------



## LuckyD

Titi said:


> oooooooohhhhhhh Soph FX'd!!!
> 
> MMMM veggie enchiladas sound good, is the recipe in this thread?
> 
> Lucky-you must be WAY ahead of us over there in New Zealand. It's 6am here Sat. morning and reading about your Sat afternoon romp!!!

What are you doing up at 6am on a Saturday morning lady? I am soooooo not a morning person.....would sleep in every day if I could.

No, recipe is not on the thread, but I can send it to you via PM if you want...I made a few changes to it to fit with the ingredients I had, but it was super yummy!


----------



## LuckyD

Ejay said:


> Hiya Lucky - I am just starting saturday, just had brekkie, about to go sort out the horses. Yey for + OPK, seems like a few of us have had early o this month

Yes, I am hoping an early O is somehow linked to good luck! Just keep thinking about how Julia had an early O the cycle she got pg....maybe it will happen for all of us!


----------



## Moondance

LuckyD said:


> Jill - guess what I am making for dinner? Vege Enchiladas! Yay, they are in the oven now - thanks for the recipe! Will let you know how they turn out.

Vege Echidnas? Tasteeee treats!




LuckyD said:


> Oh Moon, just realised that it wasn't very considerate of me to go and post about my crazy positive OPK after you had just been saying that you are struggling to pinpoint O....sorry love, just wasn't thinking about it :hugs:
> 
> Hope you see some O signs soon xx


Naw chicky, don't worry about it. I'm just getting frustrated with everything lately!!!! Last week I found a friend whose dad said we could use his car to tow my horse home.... but then I couldn't find a float. Finally found a float and the car owner backed out. And dad hasn't been very cooperative with anything... my sister went out and bought me a new bumper and tail light for my car, and so far they've sat out on the verandah and done nothing. Until I started doing it myself and stuffed it up so dad HAD to come and fix it and he kept shouting at me. NOT because of anything I did wrong, but because his girlfriend has been a complete arse all morning. She takes it out on him, so he in turn takes it out on me.
And yeah, just frustrated by life and everything. And feeling still like its all my own fault for not being preggers yet. Coz its MY body thats being stupid.
But never mind.




LuckyD said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I am not entirely sure I am out yet! There have been strange goings on in my boobs the last couple of days and very constant and strong today.
> 
> I have another word that I don't like - nips.
> Nips sounds really dirty, but nipples is a happy word!
> 
> Oooh, tell me more! What's been going on? Fingers crossed for you!!!!!Click to expand...

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppppsssssssssssssssssss!!!! I love nips. I love saying "wanna grope mah nips?" to my sweety, he just starts laughing!!!! Coulda killed him a few weeks ago. I was on his computer and he comes up behind me and stuffs his hand down my shirt and grabs my boobs, one in each hand. His hands were cold so I squirmed and told him "no gropage until you warm up those hands" so he complains and says "ok ok" and walks into the kitchen, can hear him fiddling with what sounds like the frypan, so I'm thinkin "yeah, he's making his hands toasty and warm above the frypan" .... turns out he was sticking his hands in the FREEZER. He came back out and stuck these ICE COLD hands down my top, I squealed!!!!! Literally, out loud, squealage!!! He was piddling himself laughing. I chased him around poking him, and then he got ME on the floor, poking and tickling me! I <3 my sweety!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moon I think you have OV already and FF has not spotted it for what ever mad rhe reason, you know your self your temps are not spot on as you wake a lot in the night! so I say your in with a chance yet! I know your cycles are long when are you expecing AF . 

Soph I was just going to say that your BFN is way to early to put you out of the running FX hun!!! (I caved and used them):haha:


Honey huge hugs :hugs: and I love your plan as well, Im finished temping now till a day or two before expected AF cause I dont want to stress and to be honest my temps are very low this month. 

LuckyD yay :happydance: on early ov :happydance: and for having fun at the right time :hugs:

Hi Dee welcome :flower:


----------



## Moondance

CelticNiamh said:


> Moon I think you have OV already and FF has not spotted it for what ever mad rhe reason, you know your self your temps are not spot on as you wake a lot in the night! so I say your in with a chance yet! I know your cycles are long when are you expecing AF .


My cycle is supposed to be 37 days.... with Ovulation on Day 25 and a 13 Day Luteal Cycle. But now its already Cycle Day 32.
When I had a major temp drop on Day 19, I thought I was ovulating early and I had hoped that my cycles were beginning to drop down to a shorter, easier to handle cycle, but nope. I wonder if MACA would actually help.
I don't get paid for another week and a half, but when I do get paid I'm going to go into the health food shop and see if I can get a completely soluble MACA powder (I read online you can get it totally soluble like Berocca), or the liquid. I just hope the stuff doesn't set off my gag reflex.
It would be BRILLIANT if it gives me more libido, as I tend to be pretty "meh" on the sex side... I have it because the partner wants it, and it is vaguely enjoyable, but its not something I overly look forward to.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Soph ~ really hope the witch stays AWAY :gun: and that no one says nips around you :thumbup:

LuckyD ~ nice early ov!! it would be pretty fantastic if our earlier than expected eggies played nice with some :spermy: Hey, the early bird gets the worm, right? :haha:

Moon ~ hope you are able to find maca in liquid form, seems like most gals really like the effects.

Howdy Titi!

I've been dying to post this since it popped into my head last night:

ttfn tthfers! that is what tigger says, and he is the original tthfer :haha:

I'm off to clean up and then chill with DH ~ have a FABULOUS weekend ladies!


----------



## Tanikit

Been reading a lot but feeling a lot quieter here lately. Just wanted to come and spread some babydust and hugs around - 

Anna sorry about what you are going through.

Moon hope you feel better soon too.

Soph Fx for you this cycle.

Lol Jaimie tthf while you are gone.

Took DD to a fete today and she had a ball - she's getting so big and was climbing up this high slide part of a juming castle like a 5 year old except she's not even 3 - I still get scared for her playing with the bigger kids, but she was quite the wild child today. 

I'm not going to hang around on here quite as much now - feel a little in the way a bit I suppose, but know I am reading and keeping my fingers and toes crossed and hoping you all make your way over to the other side soon so we can have a TTHF post on there instead. Will update you when I have a scan if that is still ok.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yikes, I have a lot to catch up on... just made it through the end of page 177 (marking my place in case I have to sign off suddenly and can't get caught all the way up! I'm at the in-laws and definitely don't want anyone peaking over my shoulders! They are all outside doing chores on their farm, so I'm enjoying the peace and quiet.

Oh and..... before i forget.... I've got to use my new favorite word! I had secret midnight kootch icing at the in-laws house, but couldn't use a kootchcup for my cupkootch because it's not like can flush the kootchcups! Wouldn't want anyone going, ewwww what's that in the trash can! Can you even imagine?!?!?!! :rofl: I haven't come up with any better ways to integrate Kootch into a sentence, I must work on this.



Dee7509 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> May I join you? Titi pointed me your way and what I've read so far is hilarious!
> 
> I'm 34 and DH is 36 we've been TTC no. 1 since March 08. Hope you'll have me.:flower:

Welcome Dee!!!!! Anyone who's up for having a bit of fun and "trying" to not obsess is welcome here! Now, we don't always manage to not obsess, but we sure try! :flower:




Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I'm calling Squirrel Kootch from now on :haha:

:shock: 



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Yea, I will make a batch of sangria because I've heard that red wine helps with implantation:haha: We are also going to have watermelon gazpacho! Yum!
> 
> So I've been rockin' some killer bloat lately. And all sorts of gastrointestinal gurgling. I've read that this stuff is caused by progesterone ~ it relaxes the muscles around the intestines.
> 
> Titi - your ticker says you are 1 DPO. Does that jive with ovacue? Do you feel like you've adequately iced your kootchcake?

That's very interesting about the progesterone. I've become very self conscious about the bloating because I feel like I look pregnant sometimes! Hopefully it's only that noticeable to me, but you know how when people expect to you start having kids soon they kind of give you a once over...... Like has been said several times! If there's not a kid waving from between a woman's legs, DO NOT assume she's pregnant! :haha:

The big family get together is tomorrow, but I smile when I think of what Lucky told me to say to people should they ask when we're going to have kids.... "Stick it up your Kootch!" :rofl: Honestly, I think that will help me get through it all! Though I do hope people STFU!

*KOOTCH* :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

yikes, gotta go. MIL is back!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

false alarm, just the hubby, who knows all about BnB! or, not ALLLLL about it, but close enough.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

It's too hard to do a multi-quote of a multi-quote, so sorry for all the separate responses! 



soph77 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> omg you guys are hilarious. my cupkootch needed icing last night but i was asleep by the time dh got home lol.
> 
> sorry soph, i caved and tested already, 12dpo BFN!!! Rubbish. Am a bit upset about it, esp coz the only spotting ive had this month was 10dpo and it was different to previous months, it was like a gush of brownish cm. so in my head, i was like ooooh maybe IB. but, obviously not or it wouldve showed up today on a sensitive test. grrrrrrr. Im sad. will be on to cycle 8 by the weekend.
> 
> Sorry hun :hugs: I caved this morning and tested too, got a bfn of course. Was gutted. I actually did a htp 2 days ago because I couldn't resist and got an evap which I had never had before and fooled myself into thinking that that was the start of my bfp. ME = IDIOT! I did get some ultra sensitive tests in the post today so, of course will keep testing, but yes, I am totally gutted today :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Watch out kootchcakes, I was more worried of making a volcano in there! (7th grade science experiment involving baking soda and vinegar!).
> SOPH-I know it sounds scary but keep in mind at 34 and ttc 20 cycles I would actually probably stick a real actual firecracker up there if you promised I'd have a baby 9 months later!!!!!!!! And don't worry Squirrel-I did it two cycles and got itchy one cycle. And I went CRAZY with it that cycle-I did it a zillion times and used way to much BS.
> I WAS itchy and a little sore (could have been mild thrush, IDK) about a week later but oddly enough really tight (sorry tmi) at the same time which was very strange side effect?!?!?!?Click to expand...
> 
> Titi, I need to apologise hun. I am sorry, that was totally insensitive of me. After my bfn today I am already willing to change my stance on the bsf with my toxic vagina! I am now officially willing to stick a firecracker up my clacka too! And on second thought, if the bsf did cause a swollen fat vajayjay and a pregnancy, wouldn't that make labour easier? The baby would just fall out! No need for pushing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> on the plus side, i have a new ice cream to try today, cinnamon caramel waffle yum. welcome dee!! My real name is Emily and i am addicted to ice cream.
> 
> lucky ive started saving for our trip to your land already lol.
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Emily, you know how I can't eat ice cream? Well last night I went to go for my walk and discovered that at this place where I walk they have a gourmet food market in the evening on the 1st and 3rd Thurs of every month - yay! I love food nom nom!
> Welllllll..... This seller had all natural home made ice creams, that I taste tested and NO HEADACHE! The best was vanilla bean and vodka, nom nom nom nom nom. The worst was I didn't take my money walking, so have to wait 2 more weeks to get some!Click to expand...

Yay for finding some icecream that doesn't give you a headache!!! WHOOO HOOO :happydance:

Sorry to hear about your evap, but that does not make you an idiot! It's a shame that all tests aren't digis and they were affordable like the ICs.... I hate staring at them just wishing and hoping for a line to magically appear. :hugs:


I think the BSF would actually have the opposite effect. It's more "swollen shut" (not really, but it kinda feels tighter/smaller) I figured it was worth the 59 cents or whatever for a box and give it a try for a couple months. I don't see what harm it could do since you're supposed to do it an hour in advance of BDing..... :shrug: So long as you don't touch your cervix, I don't think it would be painful. I've never gone that far in, so I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

honeybee28 said:


> oh soph!! Ive never had an evap before either, must be so annoying. how many dpo are you?
> vanilla and vodka ice cream with no headache!? well that's amazing news!!!
> 
> so guess who got me in my sleep!?!? STUPID WITCH!!! [inserts plenty of swear words] I HAAAAAATE HER SHE'S RUINING MY LIFE!!!!!!!!!!! I dont want to go to work and listen to old preggars whinge that shes fat because im scared i will like you know erm PUNCH HER IN THE HEAD. grrrrrrr. (pregnant tthfers, dont take that the wrong way, you know it's just coz im jealous)
> 
> I need a plan. who's on the bd every 3 days plan? might try that, i think every day is too much. maybe less is more?
> 
> moon - ahh ive been there too many times for my liking. it'll get better in a few days. eating probiotic stuff helps too hun.
> 
> anyway i've really got to go. hope you all have a super day/eve im off to TTHF!!!!!!! lol.xxxx

I'm doing the every three days "plan". Between that and not POAS this month, it's been rather relaxing! Give it a try and see how you like it! Besides, I've read that if you have sex three times a week, you're covering your bases as much as necessary. So I figure it must work.... Or hoping so, I guess! :)



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hi Jill! Missed ya! Hope your kootchcakes - I mean Ice Cream Cone Cupcakes - come out delish : )

:rofl: I so love that the kootchcake term has caught on! And Jill, I hope they turn out wonderfully! :thumbup:


(I'm through page 188, and looks like the family is getting ready to come back in.... but I'm trying desperately to catch up! :wacko:) oh no, it's not 188... I've lost my place. YIKES!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Titi said:


> What page approx. is the cupcake cone recipe on? My mom made these once when I was wee little and I've never had or seen them since and nobody's ever heard of them-I'd love to make them!!!!!




LuckyD said:


> Squirrel, did you know there is another person on BnB that has the same avatar as you? It was so weird, I thought it was you but then realised they had a different name...




Tanikit said:


> Been reading a lot but feeling a lot quieter here lately. Just wanted to come and spread some babydust and hugs around -
> 
> Anna sorry about what you are going through.
> 
> Moon hope you feel better soon too.
> 
> Soph Fx for you this cycle.
> 
> Lol Jaimie tthf while you are gone.
> 
> Took DD to a fete today and she had a ball - she's getting so big and was climbing up this high slide part of a juming castle like a 5 year old except she's not even 3 - I still get scared for her playing with the bigger kids, but she was quite the wild child today.
> 
> I'm not going to hang around on here quite as much now - feel a little in the way a bit I suppose, but know I am reading and keeping my fingers and toes crossed and hoping you all make your way over to the other side soon so we can have a TTHF post on there instead. Will update you when I have a scan if that is still ok.


Titi, let's see, I made those cupcakes for a bbq in middle of June, so the recipe would be somewhere around that timeframe. Super simple. Basically you make cupcakes, but instead of putting the batter in paper cups, you put them in ice cream cones. There are pictures with how to do this without spilling them, but I really don't know how many pages back it is. If you can't find it, PM me and I can attach the pics again and send them to you. They are easy to make, but transporting them is tricky! Which is why I was ecstatic when I found some carriers for them. Found an order form on the side of an ice cream cone box. My mom made them for our birthdays too a couple years when we were little. Everyone always thought they were the Coolest! And they still do!! Everyone goes nuts over them, but they are sooooo easy! 



Lucky, yep! Because I stole the avatar from someone, I liked it so much! :haha: Thought it went well with my Yoga Journal/Journal of hotness! :rofl:



Tanikit, I'm sorry you're feeling "in the way"! Please don't go! I realize it must be different being on "the other side", but seriously we don't want you to go.




Ok, now I'm all officially caught up! Sorry for all the ******* replies! I moved to a chair where my back is to the corner so no one can walk by and see what I'm reading! Guess I'd better get back to socializing now, though. Have a great evening everybody!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

um. why did the word spast-ic get bleeped out above? It's not a dirty word or anything! added a hyphen to see if it will accept it now!

S-P-A-S-T-I-C

1. mod.
overly responsive; out of control. : She can get so spast-ic when I come in late.


very very strange. Well, if I get kicked off BnB for using a perfectly acceptable word, they'll see a bunch of profane words then!! :haha:


----------



## soph77

Oh Kootchgirl sweety, I have no problem with the word, we all used to call each other that when we were kids. Just like calling each other a moron or numbnuts or something else equally innocent, but today in the day of political correctness and such, that word is a defamatory word for people with disabilities, which is why it would have been blanked out :(


----------



## soph77

Well I am off to the marathon! Wish my boys luck! I will be back on this arvo to let you know their times.


----------



## Titi

SquirrelGirl said:


> I think the BSF would actually have the opposite effect. It's more "swollen shut" (not really, but it kinda feels tighter/smaller) I figured it was worth the 59 cents or whatever for a box and give it a try for a couple months. I don't see what harm it could do since you're supposed to do it an hour in advance of BDing..... :shrug: So long as you don't touch your cervix, I don't think it would be painful. I've never gone that far in, so I haven't had any problems with it.

OMG! I'm so glad it wasn't just me! You noticed it too! WTH????? It was CRAZY tight in there the cycle I did it the most....and not in an "oooh I'm young again" tight but in an OUCH OMG sort of way!!!!!!! Like, DH LITERALLY gave me a mini episiotomy that time. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO besides itchy kootch & episotomies anyone else up for trying bsf with us????????? :haha:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Titi you are hilarious! Really selling the 'ol fertility firecrackers! But that would be a good tip for any gal that feels she is a little more "loose" with a guy than she or he would like ; P

Kootchcake / Squirrel ~ you rocked the mega response at your in-laws! Glad you got some secret BD in. That is how one of my best gals conceived - while her in-laws were visiting : )

Soph - I am SHOCKED that word is considered un-PC and derogatory. Am I missing something? Hope your boys did great in the marathon - that is really fantastic. I can't do any more than three miles these days, and really don't have any desire to go any longer!

Aw Tanikit :hugs: I'd love to see your scan! I hope our whining about bump jealousy isn't making you feel unwanted. thanks for spreading baby dust around!


----------



## LuckyD

Ha ha Titi - you crack me up! I like 'not in a 'ooooh I'm young again' tight' - HA HA HA!!!!

Yep, that word is not said here in New Zealand these days either..it's like '********', not considered appropriate anymore. Things change so quickly with our word usage....I'm surprised it was blanked out though Squirrel, I've seen people write all kinds of 'dirty' words on BnB, including the 'c' word, and they haven't been blanked out!

Go the secret in-law cupkootch icing Squirrel! Nice one! Hope you don't get any stupid comments or questions today....

Sorry things are a bit rubbish at the moment Moon :hugs:

Tanikit - obviously it's up to you, but from my point of view I don't want to see you go!! I don't feel like you are 'in the way' or anything! I miss hearing from you and Julia! 

Sending my good luck to the boys Soph!!


Hope y'all are enjoying your weekends! It's a nice sunny winters day here, and we are about to head off into town to see my Mum and visit some friends. Managed to sneak in another quick BD session this morning, so feeling good about the timing this month.

Happy 4th July to the Americans!

TTFN TTHFers!!


----------



## LuckyD

LuckyD said:


> Yep, that word is not said here in New Zealand these days either..it's like '********', not considered appropriate anymore. Things change so quickly with our word usage....I'm surprised it was blanked out though Squirrel, I've seen people write all kinds of 'dirty' words on BnB, including the 'c' word, and they haven't been blanked out!

Ha ha, I just did it to myself! The word I was trying to write was re-tarded.


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls-this is my favorite thread.......I wish I found it sooner! It lifts my spirits every time!!!!

I want to put my vote in for cool bfpers to stay! Plus, as I mentioned a few threads ago realized that pg people complaining is not really a vile offense........as anything could hurt anyone really if they had a situation you didn't know about. Like complaining about gaining weight no matter what you weigh could hurt someone's feelings who weighs more, or complaining about working too much when people have lost jobs, etc. etc. I think when you develop a relationship with your "best mates" and they get pg you want them to stay. I stalk a ton of pg journals and LOVE seeing FB scans, etc. of my early b&b gals who got pg. I think its just annoying when random bfps pop up-ya know what I mean? IMO.


----------



## LuckyD

Titi said:


> Hi Girls-this is my favorite thread.......I wish I found it sooner! It lifts my spirits every time!!!!
> 
> I want to put my vote in for cool bfpers to stay! Plus, as I mentioned a few threads ago realized that pg people complaining is not really a vile offense........as anything could hurt anyone really if they had a situation you didn't know about. Like complaining about gaining weight no matter what you weigh could hurt someone's feelings who weighs more, or complaining about working too much when people have lost jobs, etc. etc. I think when you develop a relationship with your "best mates" and they get pg you want them to stay. I stalk a ton of pg journals and LOVE seeing FB scans, etc. of my early b&b gals who got pg. I think its just annoying when random bfps pop up-ya know what I mean? IMO.

Totally agree Titi, I am always happy for my good friends when they are pg, and love hearing all the details. It's only really hard when it is someone you don't know, or someone that isn't very considerate of your emotions. Neither of which are true for anyone in this thread! I hope the TTHFers can still 'hang out' and feel comfortable with each other, pg or not. We have all been through this journey with each other for a long time now....I truly care about you girls and wouldn't want you feeling awkward or uncomfortable about being pregnant. It is to be celebrated! 

This is my favourite thread too...totally keeps me sane and laughing and supported and calm and interested and positive and comforted all at once!


----------



## Titi

AGREE AGREE AGREE!!!! :friends: :hugs: to all our tthf (! or no ! your choice : ) pg girls-they are inspirations!!!! :flower:


----------



## Moondance

FINALLY, I got pinpointed.
Now lets watch FF change it every day for the next four days, forward and back and forward and back.
Too late an ovulation from when I last had sex. :(

Onto the next round .... Cycle erm.... 6!


----------



## Titi

SquirrelGirl said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> I need a plan. who's on the bd every 3 days plan? might try that, i think every day is too much. maybe less is more?
> 
> I'm doing the every three days "plan". Between that and not POAS this month, it's been rather relaxing! Give it a try and see how you like it! Besides, I've read that if you have sex three times a week, you're covering your bases as much as necessary. So I figure it must work.... Or hoping so, I guess! :)Click to expand...

Lets see-over the last 20 cycles I've tried a variation of everything. Most often we've tried to BD every day during my most fertile days and that hasn't worked. The two cycles before this I tried every other day and started later in my fertile period-even closer to ov-that didn't work either. Also I tried SMEP ("Stop Making Enjoyable Procreation" :rofl:and DH and I both said never again. Since this was our last month really actively TTC we dtd everyday through fertile period. Our new plan for next few cycles is to throw out the calendar and all fertility charting, try desparately to forget what day of the month it is and BD 2-3 times every week as we actually are in the mood to BD-like in the "old days" before TTC. After all this time its going to be really strange for us to get out of TTC sex.........


----------



## SquirrelGirl

soph77 said:


> Oh Kootchgirl sweety, I have no problem with the word, we all used to call each other that when we were kids. Just like calling each other a moron or numbnuts or something else equally innocent, but today in the day of political correctness and such, that word is a defamatory word for people with disabilities, which is why it would have been blanked out :(

I guess having the word blanked out should have been a clue that it might be a derogatory word elsewhere in the world! I've never considered it derogatory. I just meant it at "my posts are kinda all over the place and not well organized".... sorry to anyone for whom that word means something different. It wasn't meant that way at all. My mom is a special education teacher, so we were never ever allowed to use words (like the R word) or anything else that was meant in a bad way about people with disabilities. And this was never a word that was off limits. Just must be one of those cultural differences. Amazing the things we learn on BnB! 




Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Titi you are hilarious! Really selling the 'ol fertility firecrackers! But that would be a good tip for any gal that feels she is a little more "loose" with a guy than she or he would like ; P
> 
> Kootchcake / Squirrel ~ you rocked the mega response at your in-laws! Glad you got some secret BD in. That is how one of my best gals conceived - while her in-laws were visiting : )
> 
> Soph - I am SHOCKED that word is considered un-PC and derogatory. Am I missing something? Hope your boys did great in the marathon - that is really fantastic. I can't do any more than three miles these days, and really don't have any desire to go any longer!
> 
> Aw Tanikit :hugs: I'd love to see your scan! I hope our whining about bump jealousy isn't making you feel unwanted. thanks for spreading baby dust around!

I'm relieved you're as surprised as I was, Jaimie! :shrug:

Oh, I hope I get a BFP after sneaking in the secret bd! :haha: It's not exactly enjoyable, you know!

I'd love to see the scans too, Tanikit/Nixilix/Try4.. :) Oh, my sister, who had quite a lot of trouble having her first baby and out of the blue got pg with her second, just had the gender scan... and she's having another boy!!!! And everything looks good and healthy! :happydance: I'm so happy for her. I was so scared for her with all the issues she went through, even with the baby she did have, though he ended up being perfect. She's due Nov. 18. So relieved!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Titi said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> I think the BSF would actually have the opposite effect. It's more "swollen shut" (not really, but it kinda feels tighter/smaller) I figured it was worth the 59 cents or whatever for a box and give it a try for a couple months. I don't see what harm it could do since you're supposed to do it an hour in advance of BDing..... :shrug: So long as you don't touch your cervix, I don't think it would be painful. I've never gone that far in, so I haven't had any problems with it.
> 
> OMG! I'm so glad it wasn't just me! You noticed it too! WTH????? It was CRAZY tight in there the cycle I did it the most....and not in an "oooh I'm young again" tight but in an OUCH OMG sort of way!!!!!!! Like, DH LITERALLY gave me a mini episiotomy that time. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO besides itchy kootch & episotomies anyone else up for trying bsf with us????????? :haha:Click to expand...

Titi, you made my kootch hurt with the thought of an episiotomy! yikes!!! :shock: Since I've only done it a few times spread several days apart, it definitely wasn't that bad for me!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oh I meant to mention.... I'm also thoroughly amused by the word 'snatch'. :haha: I have no idea why it makes me giggle so much!!!


My hubby's family goes all out for 4th of July and buys a TON of fireworks. I'm hoping the rain stays away and we can enjoy our own private fireworks show! 

So far, no comments from the family, but the big party with the extended family is tonight. Starting to get a bit nervous about it, but I'm sure working myself up about it will be worse than the actual party. :dohh: There are going to be a couple newborns there too, and honestly I just don't want to be around them. I know, I should make an effort, but I'm afraid I'll start crying or it will make me want one even more desperately... Sorry, I'm not in a very TTHF mood at the moment. I'll try to get back in the swing of it when I get home tomorrow and I can relax a bit!

:wave:


----------



## Ejay

Squirrel - hope the dinner didn't end up too stressful. I think we can all empathise with the way you feel. 

Tanikit and Try4 and Nix please stop on by when you are in the neighbourhood and don't feel awkward, it's kind of like a long bus ride, some of us get off at one stop others travel a bit further down the road before our stop, but we all travel the same road at one time or another.


----------



## LuckyD

Titi said:


> Also I tried SMEP ("Stop Making Enjoyable Procreation" :rofl:and DH and I both said never again.

:rofl::rofl: That is hilarious! I did SMEP for two cycles too....by the end of it, it all got a bit too much. Esp if you start BDing on CD10 and you don't even get a positive OPK til CD18 like me...too much hard work! And didn't work well for poor old OH..all those days in a row!




SquirrelGirl said:


> So far, no comments from the family, but the big party with the extended family is tonight. Starting to get a bit nervous about it, but I'm sure working myself up about it will be worse than the actual party. :dohh: There are going to be a couple newborns there too, and honestly I just don't want to be around them. I know, I should make an effort, but I'm afraid I'll start crying or it will make me want one even more desperately... Sorry, I'm not in a very TTHF mood at the moment. I'll try to get back in the swing of it when I get home tomorrow and I can relax a bit!
> 
> :wave:

Good luck sweets xx I was thinking about you on the drive to work this morning, wondering how you were coping with it all. Just do what you need to do to feel ok. No apologies for not feeling TTHF! Just look after yourself :hugs:



Ejay said:


> Squirrel - hope the dinner didn't end up too stressful. I think we can all empathise with the way you feel.
> 
> Tanikit and Try4 and Nix please stop on by when you are in the neighbourhood and don't feel awkward, it's kind of like a long bus ride, some of us get off at one stop others travel a bit further down the road before our stop, but we all travel the same road at one time or another.

I love this so much Ejay. I think it is perfect. Hoping to get off the bus soon though...long bus rides always give me motion sickness!


Monday morning....boo-town. Am jealous of all of you people having long weekends! But I am on the countdown until I go to Melbourne for a week to visit my BF and her baby (she is due in two weeks!!!). The other awesome thing is that because I appear to have O'd early, maybe next cycle won't be a bust after all - I might be able to squeeze some well-timed BDing in before I get on the plane to Melbourne!

Hope y'all are doing well wherever you are in the world...lots of :hugs: to the TTHF ladies xxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw, Ejay! That is such a poetic way of summing it up. Although some real weirdos ride the buses here in the U.S.:haha:

Squirrel / kootch / snatch ~ I really hope you find being around the newborns as enjoyable as I did when I was in New York. The morning we drove out to my friend's I was very worried that I would react poorly but I found myself just totally enamored with her (summer alison) and really happy to get to be near her. Hope you find the same is true for you.

I just re-read squirrelkootchsnatch and that is darned funny!

Moon ~ sorry you missed your ov window with your OH this cycle :flower:

I'm all prepared for our guests this evening. I'm going to ride my bike over to a block party down the street and then back before anyone shows up (hopefully!). My DH isn't too keen on having a bunch of folks over but I think he'll get over it after a drink or two...gotta celebrate kickin the brits out! :haha: Totally joking - could not resist the urge to poke fun at our old rivalry with the mother country. You know I love you british gals :hugs:

Titi ~ glad you are getting into the swing of tthf ~ I really hope it helps you transition into a "hands off" approach over the next few months. Just try and relax :haha: Oh man, I'd better get off bnb while before my sarcasm gets me in trouble!


----------



## soph77

Absolutely beautiful winters day here ladies, wish you could have all come fishing with us out on the boat. Not much fish action though, I caught an undersized bream. I kissed it and threw it back in and then ALMOST caught the fish of the day, it was HUGE, not sure what it was but it snapped the line!
And a dolphin swam up the river right next to our boat. We called her Dolly the Dolphin!


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> Absolutely beautiful winters day here ladies, wish you could have all come fishing with us out on the boat. Not much fish action though, I caught an undersized bream. I kissed it and threw it back in and then ALMOST caught the fish of the day, it was HUGE, not sure what it was but it snapped the line!
> And a dolphin swam up the river right next to our boat. We called her Dolly the Dolphin!

Cute! And.....how are the boobs? (note that I did not say 'nips').

Have a fun party Jaimie!


----------



## soph77

Boobs have subsided back to normal :(
But I am trying not to care about it! I think I am out but have adopted the 'I don't give a f*** attitude'.
If I make it to 16dpo then I will do another test, otherwise I'll just keep on trying. That is all we can do really isn't it?

And thank you for not saying that dirty word!!!!


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> Boobs have subsided back to normal :(
> But I am trying not to care about it! I think I am out but have adopted the 'I don't give a f*** attitude'.
> If I make it to 16dpo then I will do another test, otherwise I'll just keep on trying. That is all we can do really isn't it?
> 
> And thank you for not saying that dirty word!!!!

Ha ha, 'nips' should be one of the words that gets blanked out by BnB!

I am all for the 'I don't give a f*** attitude' - I try to maintain that one myself. You are right...all we can do is keep on keeping on (as Bob Dylan would say). Good luck lovely xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi every one a good bit to catch up on :flower:

Im not so TTHF at the min LOL I have upped my exercise well walking and swimming and yesterday I went for a 4 hour hike in the mountains we were walking up hill on a wooden planks marked out but I did a bit of jogging on the way down, and now wouldn't you know I'm like HMMM would that stop implantation and guess what it fecken would to much jumping up and down can prevent the egg attaching :cry::wacko: I hate when you google and get the wrong answer :rofl: oh well 10DPO today was surprised to see I was that far LOL I have a weird pulling pain in my right side today as well, what ever will be will be! yay now Im better back on track TthF :happydance: :dohh:

on a better note it was a great Hike and I will have to get pics off my sister some amazing views and the weather was fab!

Soph oooh not far behind you and Im glad I have no tests in the house to be honest! I'm going to do the same no testing on till I'm late very late that's IF I am :hugs:

Moon the Maca is deffo worth a try, I see some of the girls trying something called vitex I think, might be worth having a look at, come back to the maca thread again to get more support and information.

Lucky D how are you:hugs:

Tryfor how are you doing as well , eh and were are you!!

Tanikit please don't leave, pop in and out as often as you can ok :hugs:

I am missing loads hope every one is well new and old posters :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Hello! Hope everyone on holiday had a nice day yesterday! We just had some time at my family's celebrating my nephew's 3rd birthday too. Nothing too exciting but I think I like quiet time more and more these days. Ate tons-keep having the attitude that I "will start" (eating better & exercise) on Monday. So, will have my last cheat day today and pop in that fertility yoga video tomorrow. Squirrel-I will tell you how it is after I do it. Either I haven't tried it yet, or its been so long I forgot if it was good or not!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I had what I think is a rather bright idea.... For the ladies that are knocked up... why not start a TTHF Graduates group in the pregnancy section. Then you can post freely about how you're doing. Then as the rest of us graduate, you'll have a nice little home for us. Added bonus is that we can keep up with how you're doing, but no one will be overwhelmed by the pregnancy talk in here or feel bad about talking about it. How's that sound?

If a group gets set up over there, post us a link so we can pop in from time to time!



The party last night wasn't too bad. I think my anxiety over the situation was worse than the actual party. Only had a couple minor comments that normally wouldn't have bothered me, but you know I was on high alert. Ready to get home and back to our regular schedule. My OH wanted another secret session last night even though it wasn't our "planned" time. hehe. He thought more is better during the fertile time. For not acting like he's paid much attention, he really has caught on! I like it a lot! Makes me feel like it's not just me TTCing....

:hugs: to everybody!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Wow... who knew this existed!! 

https://www.proofpronto.com/insite-semen-detection-kit.html

I was looking into possibly getting some vaginal PH testing strips and ran across these!


----------



## soph77

What a good idea Kootchy to start a graduate thread! And on the semen detector kit?? OH MY GOODNESS! That is too funny/crazy! What I would like to know is where is the test ladies can use to find out if their MEN are cheating???


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> Hi every one a good bit to catch up on :flower:
> 
> Im not so TTHF at the min LOL I have upped my exercise well walking and swimming and yesterday I went for a 4 hour hike in the mountains we were walking up hill on a wooden planks marked out but I did a bit of jogging on the way down, and now wouldn't you know I'm like HMMM would that stop implantation and guess what it fecken would to much jumping up and down can prevent the egg attaching :cry::wacko: I hate when you google and get the wrong answer :rofl: oh well 10DPO today was surprised to see I was that far LOL I have a weird pulling pain in my right side today as well, what ever will be will be! yay now Im better back on track TthF :happydance: :dohh:
> 
> on a better note it was a great Hike and I will have to get pics off my sister some amazing views and the weather was fab!

Aw sweets, I wouldn't worry too much - think of all the crazy things people do before they find out they're pregnant! Someone from my roller derby league in Australia got pregnant unexpectedly last year - and by the time she found out she had already sky-dived, bunjy jumped and played a game of roller derby! And now her six month old son is as cute as can be.

Glad that the hike went well though, good work on the healthy lifestyle - you are inspiring me!



Titi said:


> Hello! Hope everyone on holiday had a nice day yesterday! We just had some time at my family's celebrating my nephew's 3rd birthday too. Nothing too exciting but I think I like quiet time more and more these days. Ate tons-keep having the attitude that I "will start" (eating better & exercise) on Monday. So, will have my last cheat day today and pop in that fertility yoga video tomorrow. Squirrel-I will tell you how it is after I do it. Either I haven't tried it yet, or its been so long I forgot if it was good or not!

Oh my god, this is so me! I am soooooo good at saying I will start being healthy tomorrow/next week/when AF arrives....but today I have finally taken charge and things are going to be changing! Glad you had a nice quiet time with the family x



SquirrelGirl said:


> I had what I think is a rather bright idea.... For the ladies that are knocked up... why not start a TTHF Graduates group in the pregnancy section. Then you can post freely about how you're doing. Then as the rest of us graduate, you'll have a nice little home for us. Added bonus is that we can keep up with how you're doing, but no one will be overwhelmed by the pregnancy talk in here or feel bad about talking about it. How's that sound?
> 
> If a group gets set up over there, post us a link so we can pop in from time to time!
> 
> 
> 
> The party last night wasn't too bad. I think my anxiety over the situation was worse than the actual party. Only had a couple minor comments that normally wouldn't have bothered me, but you know I was on high alert. Ready to get home and back to our regular schedule. My OH wanted another secret session last night even though it wasn't our "planned" time. hehe. He thought more is better during the fertile time. For not acting like he's paid much attention, he really has caught on! I like it a lot! Makes me feel like it's not just me TTCing....
> 
> :hugs: to everybody!

Yeah, I agree about the TTHF grad thread! I know we have made some jokes about it already, but if someone seriously wants to start one then I think that would be awesome! But up to you guys xx

Glad that the party wasn't too bad in the end Squirrel....and nice to see that your OH is so into TTC at the moment! Do you know what's funny, I got my OH to choose the plan this month too, and he is getting all stern about when we have to BD! It's so funny...I am so tired tonight and because I got a positive OPK on Saturday, I think my fertile period is over...but he was all 'no, we have to do it tonight, that's the plan'. 



SquirrelGirl said:


> Wow... who knew this existed!!
> 
> https://www.proofpronto.com/insite-semen-detection-kit.html
> 
> I was looking into possibly getting some vaginal PH testing strips and ran across these!

Oh my god, imagine actually using one of these! That is pretty depressing actually. I was expecting it to be a TTC thing when I opened the link, and was trying to figure out how you use this to somehow detect your OH's sperm in you or something!


Well, I have kept up using the OPKs but they just got lighter and lighter, so I am officially calling an early O this month. Don't know why I feel good about that, but I do!


Has anyone seen the trailer for that documentary 'Babies'? (I know you have Jaimie!). It looks super cute! I think I will have to see it, even though it will probably make me even more depressed about not having one of my own!

Babies Trailer


----------



## Annamumof2

soooo sorry i havent been posting or anything girls been out of hospital sense thursday and trying to get things back to normal and what with the meds im on and the TTC i am just all over the place at the moment.

i wish you girls luck though and fingers crossed for soon to be testers

i am on CD 6 i think today or somewhere around it not sure as i was spotting 25th till 30th then i had a bleed till sunday and now its just CM with brown/red in it so i am alittle more confused to last cycle and its up in the cycle lengh 60 now i think it was before i had a bleed but anyway hope all you girls are doing well


----------



## Titi

Squirrelkootch rofl:)-glad that the party wasn't too bad. I get really bummed when DH and I are the only grown ups without kids (most every party we go to now) or having to go to a baby shower (worst time ever!) but agree with Jaimie that otherwise its really fun to get a chance to cuddle babies even tho yes, it does always make me pretty wistful.

That link was hilarious-how gross!!!!

LuckyD-I missed that you were in roller derby-How cool!!!!! I haven't had the best start to my new healthy plan today. I had guacamole for breakfast : (

I like how you made DH "choose the plan" for this month. I have done that too-I get tired of having to come up with everything. My dh has resulted in the relax/tthf plan actually-

We saw the trailer for babies and think it looks good-although I think it's something I'd rather save until I get pg.

Annamum-hope things are looking up for you hun.

How's everyone else today? I spent a lot of time on B&B this weekend updating stuff and deleting crappy threads etc. Also took out my ticker as part of my new relaxed approach! I don't wanna know!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oooh Titi! I LOVE that you took off your ticker - I'm gonna be your ticker-less buddy. Kinda like topless but less fun :)

AF made a surprise visit on Monday:sad2: so I had my monthly cry and have been trying to get over over it. My DH was awesome about it and gave me lots of hugs. I'm so glad that we both had Monday off so we could just laze around, watch a movie and chill. 

I love that Soph and Lucky have been discussing the "I don't give a flying F*)%" attitude because that is exactly where I'm at / trying to be. This has just been too long a process to get all hyped up about every month. I definitely don't think "just relaxing / not caring / not thinking about it" is an option for me but I HAVE to find a way to ease off and get my focus on other things. Hoping that meditation, exercise, eating better, etc will help.

:thumbup: Niamh ~ really glad to hear that you've been able to get out for hikes and such. I agree with Lucky, I wouldn't worry about jumping around interfering with implantation.

Kootchy kootch ~ glad you survived the weekend with the babies. Sounds like you had a good time with your DH which is fantastic.

Our friends ended up staying over on the 4th - we had such a good time that they didn't get to bed till 3:30 am! But we went to bed by 2 - I had to get up for a crossfit class at 5:30 on monday :wacko: but I made it thankfully.


----------



## honeybee28

f**cking hate that f**cking witch jaimie. I like the i dont give a flying f**K attitude too. ha.
hope you're ok honey. I've found that having exams is taking my mind off it a teeny little bit (well, until old preggars goes 'oooh do you want to see this box of cute baby stuff my friend gave me'. i said no thanks... very very politely lol)

f**k it.

hope you're all ok. big love.xxxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks HoneyBee ~ I'm SO sorry about your co-worker. Does she know you are TTC? Do you think that would make any difference? I can't imagine having to deal with that everyday - it would make me very miserable. I really feel for you honey. We are changing the meaning of the f in tthf! hee.


----------



## Dee7509

Sorry Jaime :hugs:. I'm trying to take a more laid back approach as well. I'm not sure it helps though that I come on BnB almost everyday to "talk" to my buddies!

:rofl: at Jaime & Honeybee - just what I needed at the moment.


----------



## honeybee28

thanks jaimie. yeah i think it would make her change but i dont wanna tell her coz i want her to enjoy her pregnancy without her having to worry about me, and also she's pretty tight with my boss so i couldnt trust her not to tell him. im so sorry that witch got you.

dee yeah i know what you mean, i come on here everyday too which used to make it worse, but other than the softcups thread,this is the only one i ever really look at now which is cool coz we talk about all kinds of other stuff too, recipes, big fish, cars, land, cocktails, kootchy kootchs lol.

i have a study day off work tomorrow yeeeeey!! If you see me on here for too long tell me to go revise lol. also if someone could monitor my ice cream in take tomorrow that would be great, i have a feeling it's going to get out of control. 
ooooh my neighbour came over last night with some home made raspberry ice cream for me and dh it was amazing!
mmmmmm ice creeeeaaam


----------



## Dee7509

Honeybee - every time you talk about ice cream I feel to have some tooooo....the last time I had vanilla chocolate swirl with chocolate fudge and walnuts. I told myself the walnuts are good for me so it evens out the rest of it.

homemade raspberry ice cream yum yum


----------



## honeybee28

haha that sounds so yum, and it's totally true that the walnuts make it good for you. it's like how wine is good for you too because it's made from grapes!!


----------



## Titi

Dee-I like how you rationalize the good vs bad food thing-me too!

Jaimie-I hate the witch and she sucks. I am sorry she got you-I guess she was none to happy that you were having fun without her. Missed you yesterday-wish I had known you were :sad: :hugs:

I can't believe you got up for 5am workout after going to sleep at 2. That is so dedicated. I have to go to bed at 10 for my 5am wake up and that does not include exercise and definitely not if I'd been drinking! You are inspiring. My new me plan is not going well. Maybe I should wait until next cycle to start....................................

I don't think any of us, no matter how disciplined will ever "not care" truly about not getting pg. And yeah-"relaxing", "taking it easy" etc. are much easier said than done. I think, like you said, the best plan is to tthf and find meaning in the meantime-


----------



## Dee7509

honeybee28 said:


> haha that sounds so yum, and it's totally true that the walnuts make it good for you. it's like how wine is good for you too because it's made from grapes!!

So true! DH and I have started making a sort of milkshake/smoothie most evenings with bananas, blueberries, yogurt, milk, juice and icecream....it's delicious and I sometimes have it instead of dinner because it's so filling. It started because we had lots and lots of ripe bananas and I found a tip on the internet saying we could freeze them and make smoothies. 

Titi - when I don't feel like going on the treadmill, I tell myself I'll go on for just ten minutes and if I don't feel like it I'll stop. It never happens, I always go the full time .... maybe you could try something similar... I'm cheeering you on...YOU CAN DO IT :happydance:


----------



## Ejay

Jaimie - so sorry the witch got you, I think I will be joining you soon. I have had that strong feeling today that AF is on her way, I have been correct for the past 11 months don't think I am gonna be wrong this time.:sad2:


----------



## honeybee28

mmm dee that smoothie sounds yum.

lol thats what dh says to me if im not in the mood for sex lol!!! He says go on... let me kiss you all over for a little while and if you're still not in the mood then I'll stop...!! lmao!!!

awwww ejay hope she stays away. :gun: to the witch!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Ejay and Soph ~ really hope the witch stay away from you two. I'll do my best to keep her busy here in Tucson. Maybe our 100+ degree temps will melt her?

I forgot to say how cool it was to read about your fishing trip Soph! I would FREAK OUT if a dolphin swam up to a boat while I was in it - or if anyone kissed a fish in a boat while I was in it : ) How is your boat by the way?

Have you all ever heard that Bill Cosby routine about feeding his kids chocolate cake for breakfast because it has eggs and flour in it, and therefor can't be bad for you? It is hilarious.

Titi - a friend of mine that conceived without undue frustration told me that we needed to "just forget about it and it will happen" this weekend. That was before AF showed so I managed not to punch her :haha: But I get SO stuck on that issue - I know I need to have a "lighter touch" with this but like you, I also know I'm not going to just forget that I've wanted a baby my whole life.

Thanks very much for the sympathies ladies ~ being in touch with other women in the same boat, and those that have "graduated", really helps, especially during times like these.

Squirrel ~ I love the idea of tanikit, nixilix, and tryfor starting a TTHF graduates thread :thumbup: although graduates threads in general make me feel like a ignoramous, in addition to being infertile :haha: totally kidding!


----------



## honeybee28

oooh i hate those people!!! Like the ones that go 'just try not to think about it'. :gun: im always like ooooooh that's a good idea! I'll just STOP THINKING ABOUT IT. 

As if I ever could.


----------



## honeybee28

haha BURN THE WITCH!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

HoneyBee you crack me up! My snowboard has fun powder blue stars all over it and it reminds me of the power puff girls :)


----------



## Ejay

Jaimie, Honey I totally agree. My Mum is one of those, she has always told me that she fell pregnant at the drop of a hat, I haven't even told her we are TTC she seems to think that getting PG is as easy as pie.

However, there seems to be a slight oversight......I CAN'T BAKE PIES!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw Ejay - wish I could show you how to bake pies - I love doing that! Glad you gals feel the same way on "try not to think about it". It must be hard for you with your Mom feeling that way Ejay. I hope you are able to talk with her about it someday and that she'll understand.

I thought I would get better advice from my MIL because they tried for 7 years before getting pg. But that is exactly what she had to say about it, just "try not to think about it and it will happen".


----------



## soph77

Aww Jamie, sorry hun :hugs:

I have an idea about the graduate thread for you, maybe it should be called....

wait for it..... no mention about 'graduating'
*
The TTHF soft place to land when you 'fall'*

Is that lame? Maybe I should go back to bed and wake back up in an hour.


----------



## soph77

or

*Still TTHF on the other side!*


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw! I like both those titles Soph - I was rofl when I read "maybe I should go back to bed and get up again in an hour"


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hey girls, I do not get good internet service where I am at on vacation I just thought I would let you all know I had lost my baby. I started having cramps and bleeding yesterday and went to the Emergency Room. After 5 hours of silent testing they told me my baby died 2 weeks ago. I am completely ripped apart and devastated. I had to get a priority D&C perfomed a few hours ago since they baby had passed for a few weeks. After the removed the fetus I was able to name it a non-gender spcific name.I named the baby 'Jordan'.

In a months time I may be TTC again, if I feel up to it. They said I wont get over this until I am pregnant again and at least past 12 weeks. I am high risk for more miscarriages and I have an 75% chance of it happening again.

I love you girls and hope you can all have me back.


----------



## Ejay

Oh my god Try4. I am so sorry, I can't believe what has happened, you must feel devastated, I know I speak on behalf of everyone when I say we are here for you whatever and whenever you want to talk. I know nothing I can say will take the pain away but my thoughts are with you and sending you the biggest ever:hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Hey girls, I do not get good internet service where I am at on vacation I just thought I would let you all know I had lost my baby. I started having cramps and bleeding yesterday and went to the Emergency Room. After 5 hours of silent testing they told me my baby died 2 weeks ago. I am completely ripped apart and devastated. I had to get a priority D&C perfomed a few hours ago since they baby had passed for a few weeks. After the removed the fetus I was able to name it a non-gender spcific name.I named the baby 'Jordan'.
> 
> In a months time I may be TTC again, if I feel up to it. They said I wont get over this until I am pregnant again and at least past 12 weeks. I am high risk for more miscarriages and I have an 75% chance of it happening again.
> 
> I love you girls and hope you can all have me back.

OMG hun big hugs to you, i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Dee7509

I'm sorry tryforbaby2. :hugs:


----------



## LuckyD

Oh Julia, I am so so so sorry. I have tears in my eyes as I write this and my heart goes out to you and your family. I know there is nothing I can say but please know that I am thinking of you and am here whenever you need. As Ejay said, we are all here if or when you need us for anything at all. Jordan is a beautiful name xx Sending you so much love and hugs xxxxx please let us know if there is anything at all we can do xxxx


----------



## Titi

tryforbaby2 

aww hun I am so sorry too-I don't have enough words for it for you-but have lots of virtual:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:-and as far as coming back-you were never gone from us! Lots of love for you too hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

tryforbaby2 said:


> Hey girls, I do not get good internet service where I am at on vacation I just thought I would let you all know I had lost my baby. I started having cramps and bleeding yesterday and went to the Emergency Room. After 5 hours of silent testing they told me my baby died 2 weeks ago. I am completely ripped apart and devastated. I had to get a priority D&C perfomed a few hours ago since they baby had passed for a few weeks. After the removed the fetus I was able to name it a non-gender spcific name.I named the baby 'Jordan'.
> 
> In a months time I may be TTC again, if I feel up to it. They said I wont get over this until I am pregnant again and at least past 12 weeks. I am high risk for more miscarriages and I have an 75% chance of it happening again.
> 
> I love you girls and hope you can all have me back.

Oh my god, I'm so beyond heartbroken for you and just completely shocked. Of course we'll "have you back" but not like you were ever out of the group! Take all the time you need hun, and we're here for you to talk to, to just be here for us to cry with you, anything you need at all. I'm so very very sorry you're going through this. :cry:


----------



## soph77

Oh Julia, I am so so sorry. I feel like my heart has been ripped out of my chest reading this, I can only imagine the pain you must be feeling sweetie. Jordan will be forever in your hearts and looking over you and your family. As for coming back to us? You never left us hun, you are always welcome :hugs: Allow yourself to feel whatever you need to, and we are here if you want a should to cry on or someone to talk to or just some comic relief. xoxox


----------



## parkgirl

tryfor- I'm so sorry. There aren't enough hugs.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Seriously ParkGirl - there really aren't enough hugs in all the world. In the same way that we are incredibly happy about any tthfer that gets a BFP, we are equally as devastated when there is a loss. Especially after such a hard, long road. We love you Julia.


----------



## honeybee28

We do love you Julia, im heartbroken for you, totally devastated, cant even imagine how you feel. Like Soph says, allow yourself to feel whatever you need to. We are ALWAYS here for you. Whatever you need just let me know.xxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Julia I feel the same for you, heart broken and I cant believe it, so shocked to hear your news:hugs::cry: gut wrenching. I know how feel and take time to heal make peace and mark Jordan's short existence with you.she will for ever be withe you :hugs:just want you to know we are here for you to listen and hope we can help in the healing process.

I know you may not want to answer yet, but I am interested to know why they have told you, you have a 75% of MC again! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Wow looks like we are all very quite now:wacko:

How is every one doing:hugs:


Jaimie meant to say Im sorry the with got you dumb ass cow that she is grrrrrrr

I keep feeling like mine is on the way, so annoying!


----------



## honeybee28

hey niamh, ive been studying all day, trying to keep away from bnb and fb!! how ya doing? hope that wicked witch stays away.

i just feel so sad for Julia. I'm finding it hard to say anything fun.

Im going to my friends house for pizza and wine tonight which will be good, she's move now so she lives literally a 3 minute walk away from me, so cool.

lots of love.xxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> hey niamh, ive been studying all day, trying to keep away from bnb and fb!! how ya doing? hope that wicked witch stays away.
> 
> i just feel so sad for Julia. I'm finding it hard to say anything fun.
> 
> Im going to my friends house for pizza and wine tonight which will be good, she's move now so she lives literally a 3 minute walk away from me, so cool.
> 
> lots of love.xxxxx

I know Im still reeling form it! :hugs:

Ive had a lazy day, well shopping cleaning and lots of BnB and SP :dohh: keep thinking AF arrived its weird! we shall see I guess!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I was wondering the same thing Niamh, how her docs think she has a 75% chance of this happening again. Doesn't seem right. I've read that the baby aspirin can improve your chances of sticky bean though.

Honeybee - so glad you've got a friend down the street!


----------



## bbdreams

tryfor- I am so so so sorry to hear this. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I was wondering the same thing Niamh, how her docs think she has a 75% chance of this happening again. Doesn't seem right. I've read that the baby aspirin can improve your chances of sticky bean though.
> 
> Honeybee - so glad you've got a friend down the street!

esp as Julia has a little girl already:shrug:on less they have discovered something but even if its what Im thinking of its fixable. 

I just hope some one wasnt insensitive and gave out false information, I may have to get on a plane and slap some heads!!!:growlmad:

Honey me to, its nice having some one close by, my sister and I are very close only she is in danger of turning in to an old spinster if she doesnt losen up and live a little. drove me mad at the weekend at times, yet we did have a laugh during our huge hike! Im still waiting on pictures her internet is so slow .

on a sp note I have a weird pulling pain low down on my right side on and off all day!


----------



## Annamumof2

well i give up going to use the CBFM before i used it lol, sooo now its just sex when we want and hope for the best, i am sooooooo bored tonight just listening to music and downloading some anyone wanna chat? i'm lonely on MSN


----------



## soph77

15dpo today for me, my temps have gone up instead of down the last two days so I thought Ooooooo maybe........ TEST!

Epic Fail :bfn:

Back to the drawing board then, come on af, hurry up and come and go, you old cow :(


----------



## Ejay

Soph what a bummer, your temps look good, I guess it's just wait and see. Have FX for you.

Niamh - Ooo sounds interesting, FX for you as well.

as for me, just waiting on AF arriving, am feeling so bloated today, it felt awkard bending over to undo my shoe laces tonight. Realy feel like I need a giant pin to release all this bloat, but then I would end up wizzing round the bedroom like a punctured balloon :haha:

Hi everyone hope you are all doing ok. Julia - thinking of you x


----------



## Titi

oh no soph-that stupid witch. She did that to me the last cycle I temped-temp rise than af-wth?

I am the LAZIEST ever. I don't know what is with me. It's not even 6 pm and I just want to sit on the couch and watch tv. I have no energy and can't get back on board. To make things worse I am bloated beyond belief....I feel awful but need better motivation!


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> on a sp note I have a weird pulling pain low down on my right side on and off all day!

Fingers crossed love! Sounds kinda promising......



Annamumof2 said:


> well i give up going to use the CBFM before i used it lol, sooo now its just sex when we want and hope for the best, i am sooooooo bored tonight just listening to music and downloading some anyone wanna chat? i'm lonely on MSN

Sounds like a good plan Anna. Sorry Im not on MSN!



soph77 said:


> 15dpo today for me, my temps have gone up instead of down the last two days so I thought Ooooooo maybe........ TEST!
> 
> Epic Fail :bfn:
> 
> Back to the drawing board then, come on af, hurry up and come and go, you old cow :(

Oh sweets, so sorry about the BFN. What is up with the stupid temps rising? Thats not cool. Hope you are doing ok xx



Ejay said:


> as for me, just waiting on AF arriving, am feeling so bloated today, it felt awkard bending over to undo my shoe laces tonight. Realy feel like I need a giant pin to release all this bloat, but then I would end up wizzing round the bedroom like a punctured balloon :haha:

Ha ha, that image of you flying around the bedroom made me laugh Ejay! But no fun feeling so bloated. I hate the feeling of being sure that AF is on the way....hope you are feeling ok x



Titi said:


> oh no soph-that stupid witch. She did that to me the last cycle I temped-temp rise than af-wth?
> 
> I am the LAZIEST ever. I don't know what is with me. It's not even 6 pm and I just want to sit on the couch and watch tv. I have no energy and can't get back on board. To make things worse I am bloated beyond belief....I feel awful but need better motivation!

Another bloated TTHFer! I hate the bloated feeling...it is horrible. If you are feeling like you have no energy, just go with it love! Sit on that couch! Just give yourself a little rest. Although I know what you mean, sometimes you need to push on through and do something to get your energy back. I am finding Squirrels Journal of Hotness to be good motivation!

I am on the countdown to the weekend...so what that its only Thursday morning! What is everyones plans this weekend? I am going into the city on Saturday to see my two best girls, then we are going to a play that my Mum wrote and directed. Should be fun. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. Julia, you have been on my mind non-stop. I thought about you all last night and sent out some love across the seas  hope it reached you.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:wave: hi peeps... while it does feel kinda wrong to post anything fun, I'm sure Julia won't want to come in here and have it be sad.... It doesn't mean we don't care or remember, but we should give her a fun place to hang out... so....
*
KOOTCH!!! * :haha: 

sorry soph, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and put a hex on the witch. :af: You're not out until she shows, though I know it's hard to keep up the PMA... or at least keep it at an acceptable level. :flower:

Ejay, thanks for the laugh! The mental image of you wizzing around the room cracks me up! I hate the bloating too. Wish there was something we could do about it!

I'm not feeling like doing much tonight either. Just planning to sit my butt down on the couch and wander through BnB all evening.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:pop:

oh that felt good - I've been wanting to use that smiley for a while!

I ss'd my bloating last week :dohh:

Squirrel - you are hilarious with the KOOTCH shout outs!

Soph - I am really sorry about the epic fail / BFN. Fail is one of my new favorite words but it is hard to say to a real person, much easier to post!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Jaimie, your avatar is cracking me up!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Titi

Jaimie-I crack up every time I see that pic of Bullet-it doesn't even look real! How can we not be in good spirits with an avatar like that?

I really like the ladies telling me to go with lazy-true pals! Lol. I was somewhat good today-really craved an italian sandwich (lots of italian meats & cheeses on big crusty ciabatta bread with pesto & oil) and instead just had some protein......... But I just did have a nice little drinky on the couchy. Sigh. Maybe tomorrow.........

It's easy to ss the bloat this early-I don't blame you Jaimie-I'm just trying to ignore everything that pops in my head! :pop:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Here's a funny from Lilaala - I hate how small you have to make the images for posting on here! hopefully you can read this.

My DH and I could barely snap the pics of our dog when he was doing this - he laid on his back looking that ridiculous for about five minutes. We totally pee'd ourselves.
 



Attached Files:







090204-baby-instructions.jpg
File size: 122.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LuckyD

Ha ha, perfect smiley Jaimie! And love that photo of Bullet...too funny!

Titi, now I am craving an Italian sandwich! Yum! But have got leftover dinner for lunch today - couscous salad so good and healthy!

Loving the kootch shout-out Squirrel!

I always thought it was spelt 'cootch' - but maybe I am getting confused with cooter?


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Here's a funny from Lilaala - I hate how small you have to make the images for posting on here! hopefully you can read this.

Oh, that's so funny - we gave that to my old workmate who was leaving to have a baby. Cracks me up!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Have any of you read this thread? https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...e-no-stupid-questions-just-stupid-people.html

Loads of epic fails and huge laughs! Like this one:
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy-fail.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Have any of you read this thread? https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...e-no-stupid-questions-just-stupid-people.html
> 
> Loads of epic fails and huge laughs! Like this one:

Yeah, that thread cracks me up! But terrifies me at the same time. How can so many people have such a lack of knowledge. It's pretty scary!

That photo is unbelievable!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> Ha ha, perfect smiley Jaimie! And love that photo of Bullet...too funny!
> 
> Titi, now I am craving an Italian sandwich! Yum! But have got leftover dinner for lunch today - couscous salad so good and healthy!
> 
> Loving the kootch shout-out Squirrel!
> 
> I always thought it was spelt 'cootch' - but maybe I am getting confused with cooter?


It might be spelled with a C... but I think it's funnier spelled with a K! Does anyone remember Koosh Balls? I loved those things... 

https://members.verizon.net/bizxkqbm/



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Have any of you read this thread? https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...e-no-stupid-questions-just-stupid-people.html
> 
> Loads of epic fails and huge laughs! Like this one:

Yeah, the jackhammer is going to harm your baby, but not the freakin' cigarette! SHEESH LADY!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I LOVED koosh balls! One of my high school boyfriends got mine taken away though - he took it out of my locker and was playing with it in earth science and the teacher took it away from him : ( I was sad...but the teacher was right - you shouldn't play with your koosh balls during class.


----------



## LuckyD

Yeah totally, I am always going to think of it with a 'K' from now on!

Koosh balls! Hilarious. I love remembering childhood toys of the 80s! Did you guys have snap bracelets? I LOVED those things when I was about 12.


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> You shouldn't play with your koosh balls during class.

Did you mean that to sound dirty? Or is it just my mind.....


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Do any of you ever read Savage Love? It is a sex and relationship advice column that runs in most alternative papers and he gets TONS of questions along the lines of the ones in that thread. It really is scary how little high schoolers know about sex and the repercussions. 

Didn't LukcyD propose that we share stories about losing our virginity? Or was that on another thread?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh I TOTALLY meant that to sound dirty LuckyD : ) I'm off to the gym! ttfn tthfers!


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Do any of you ever read Savage Love? It is a sex and relationship advice column that runs in most alternative papers and he gets TONS of questions along the lines of the ones in that thread. It really is scary how little high schoolers know about sex and the repercussions.
> 
> Didn't LukcyD propose that we share stories about losing our virginity? Or was that on another thread?

Um, yeah...that was me. Well, really I suggested first kiss stories, with virginity stories thrown in if people are wanting to share more!


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Do any of you ever read Savage Love? It is a sex and relationship advice column that runs in most alternative papers and he gets TONS of questions along the lines of the ones in that thread. It really is scary how little high schoolers know about sex and the repercussions.

Holy crap, I think I read this in a paper in Santa Fe when we were doing our American road trip last year! How weird, would never have thought of it if you hadn't mentioned it.

I have got to get off BnB and do some work!!!!! Will check in later x


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> Yeah totally, I am always going to think of it with a 'K' from now on!
> 
> Koosh balls! Hilarious. I love remembering childhood toys of the 80s! Did you guys have snap bracelets? I LOVED those things when I was about 12.

Yes, I loved snap bracelets!! Oh, and remember technicolor t-shirts? The ones that changed color with heat? I wonder why you don't see those anymore..... :haha:


----------



## Lilaala

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Have any of you read this thread? https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...e-no-stupid-questions-just-stupid-people.html
> 
> Loads of epic fails and huge laughs! Like this one:



:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


Here's a good laugh for those who have worked with the public: https://notalwaysright.com


----------



## Lilaala

Koosh's and Gak... Gak was perfect for making fart noises in class.... mine got taken away by the teacher... :haha: 


Never read 'Savage Love' maybe it's not here in Canada? I do know though that my sister in law was talking with this teenage couple back when she was in school, the boy thought a baby grows in the woman's stomach, you know, the actual stomach, where food is digested, but the baby is immune to stomach acid. They BOTH thought her urethra and vagina were the same hole, and these teens were sleeping with each other. :dohh:


----------



## Lilaala

https://laughingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/pregnancy-sharing.jpg

https://media.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/236384/827297.jpg 

https://www.hemmy.net/images/interesting/pregnancytip13.jpg

https://www.goofts.com/gooft-pics/safe-baby-pregnancy-tips-4.jpg

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_00KAacxtpEM/SBWo-8LZCJI/AAAAAAAADdQ/JKitnk1pv9c/s400/Safe_Baby_Pregnancy_Tips_03.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/Nivled/Pregnancy%20Tips/pregnancy-telling.jpg


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

OMG Lilaala ~ I made my DH look at bnb for the first time evah to see those tips! Hilarious!! Welcome by the way, you've come over to the dark side of TTC :thumbup:

We need some of those for TTC like the "do" side would be shooting heroin and having anonymous sex and the "don't" side would be waiting till you are in a stable relationship with a good education and income and timing sex with ovulation :dohh:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

That is really funny that you read savage love in Santa Fe LuckyD! I just ADORED that town - I saw Crazy Heart this weekend which was filmed there.

Ok, I highly recommend Savage Love:https://www.thestranger.com/seattle/SavageLove?oid=4396681


----------



## LuckyD

SquirrelGirl said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Yeah totally, I am always going to think of it with a 'K' from now on!
> 
> Koosh balls! Hilarious. I love remembering childhood toys of the 80s! Did you guys have snap bracelets? I LOVED those things when I was about 12.
> 
> Yes, I loved snap bracelets!! Oh, and remember technicolor t-shirts? The ones that changed color with heat? I wonder why you don't see those anymore..... :haha:Click to expand...

Hypercolour! They were hilariouswhy would you want the world to know when you are sweating? 

I am now imagining a t-shirt that changed colour when you were ovulatinga kind of giant version of an OPK! Except it would have to work detecting hormone in your sweat, cos you wouldnt want to pee on it. Oooh, maybe it could be based on body temperature!
Sorryam having a bit of a crazy afternoon..



Lilaala said:


> https://laughingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/pregnancy-sharing.jpg
> 
> https://media.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/236384/827297.jpg
> 
> https://www.hemmy.net/images/interesting/pregnancytip13.jpg
> 
> https://www.goofts.com/gooft-pics/safe-baby-pregnancy-tips-4.jpg
> 
> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_00KAacxtpEM/SBWo-8LZCJI/AAAAAAAADdQ/JKitnk1pv9c/s400/Safe_Baby_Pregnancy_Tips_03.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/Nivled/Pregnancy%20Tips/pregnancy-telling.jpg

These are so funny Lilaala! Thanks for sharing, I love the breakdancing one!


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> OMG Lilaala ~ I made my DH look at bnb for the first time evah to see those tips! Hilarious!! Welcome by the way, you've come over to the dark side of TTC :thumbup:
> 
> We need some of those for TTC like the "do" side would be shooting heroin and having anonymous sex and the "don't" side would be waiting till you are in a stable relationship with a good education and income and timing sex with ovulation :dohh:

Ha ha, let&#8217;s create some! Except do you mean the other way round? I am reading that as I SHOULD be shooting heroin if I want to get pregnant! Hang on, maybe that&#8217;s the problem&#8230;.

DO: Try and create a romantic atmosphere when it is time to BD
DON&#8217;T: Lock your partner in the bedroom and demand he gets naked immediately

DO: Pay attention to your CM so you know when you are ovulating
DON&#8217;T: Ask your friend&#8217;s opinions as to how &#8216;stretchy&#8217; they think it is




Jaimie2Eyes said:


> That is really funny that you read savage love in Santa Fe LuckyD! I just ADORED that town - I saw Crazy Heart this weekend which was filmed there.
> 
> Ok, I highly recommend Savage Love:https://www.thestranger.com/seattle/SavageLove?oid=4396681

Oh, how was Crazy Heart? I really wanna see that!


----------



## Lilaala

Or a natural OPK like our toenails would turn bright green!


Love the Tips, thinking I'll have to get the books. 

In the meantime, would anyone like some porn?

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs060.snc3/14735_191392111064_601666064_3369048_1030418_n.jpg


----------



## Lilaala

LuckyD said:


> DO: Try and create a romantic atmosphere when it is time to BD
> DONT: Lock your partner in the bedroom and demand he gets naked immediately
> 
> DO: Pay attention to your CM so you know when you are ovulating
> DONT: Ask your friends opinions as to how stretchy they think it is

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Ahahaha! You gals are killing me!

Lucky - I totally meant that you SHOULD shoot heroin and have sex with random strangers because the responsible method of bringing a child into the world obviously doesn't work:haha:

I really love your do's and don'ts too! Crazy Heart was pretty good, I would definitely recommend checking it out. It didn't always strike the right chords with me but overall I definitely dug it.

Lilaala - your porn rocks!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi girls you have been busy posting away, very funny you crack me up!:haha::hugs:

LuckyD 

My DH like it when I order him to strip NOW! PML may be it should be 
DONT tell your DH to hurry up whie he mid stride :haha:


julia still thinking of you!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Just seen Im 13 dpo OMG eeek my nerves will be shot till tomorrow LOL ah well

I did better this week with weight loss 3 and a half pounds down, although dont think I could keep that level of exercise up all the time some days I walked twice and the huge hike on sunday, now that I love to do every sunday love it! 


How is every one else doing this morning!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ive already posted this on the MACA thread but though you lovely Gals in here might find it useful. all about implantation!
Implantation is a process not an event. This is the typical time line and though there is some wiggle room too far off on one end or the other and the uterus may not be condusive for it to happen.

From ovulation:

O - 2 DPO (3min - 48 hours Fertilization note that all time periods given are max in event of double O

1 - 3DPO (24hrs -72hrs) First cleavage of zygote (travel down the tube is occuring) to Morula 

3 - 5DPO Morula reaches uterus 

4 - 5DPO Morula becomes Blastocyst

5 - 6DPO Zona pellucida lost Trophoblast invades decidua basalis, begins to become chorion

6 - 8DPO Implantation officially begins as hCG is now being picked up in the blood stream Ectoderm and endoderm appear

8 - 10DPO Clefts in ectoderm form amniotic cavity, Amnion and yolk sac begin to form, Amniotic fluid is secreted

13DPO Trophoblast continues to become chorion, hCG can be picked up by most standard (not early) HPTs, Primary chorionic villi form

15DPO Implantation is complete by this time and the Embryonic stage begins. It isn't until 21DPO that the placenta begins to function and anything capable of crossing the placenta can effect the fetus


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LuckyD said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Yeah totally, I am always going to think of it with a 'K' from now on!
> 
> Koosh balls! Hilarious. I love remembering childhood toys of the 80s! Did you guys have snap bracelets? I LOVED those things when I was about 12.
> 
> Yes, I loved snap bracelets!! Oh, and remember technicolor t-shirts? The ones that changed color with heat? I wonder why you don't see those anymore..... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hypercolour! They were hilariouswhy would you want the world to know when you are sweating?
> 
> I am now imagining a t-shirt that changed colour when you were ovulatinga kind of giant version of an OPK! Except it would have to work detecting hormone in your sweat, cos you wouldnt want to pee on it. Oooh, maybe it could be based on body temperature!
> Sorryam having a bit of a crazy afternoon..Click to expand...

Oh, yes, hypercolor!! That would be so funny to know where you are in your cycle based on a t-shirt! lol. who needs temping. Maybe they could make pajamas out of them so when you wake up rather than putting a thermometer in your mouth, you just look at what color your PJs are!

Lilaala, welcome and thanks for posting such hysterical Dos and Don'ts!


What a great way to start my morning. I got up a bit early so I could get my fix in! :thumbup:


Good luck Niamh, and thanks for the information! .....so..... if it takes til day 21 for anything to cross the placenta.... does that mean I can keep smoking crack and doing keg stands until then? :blush:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oh, and Lilaala, your avatar cracks me up too. I love it! Who knew! :haha:


----------



## Titi

LuckyD said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> DO: Try and create a romantic atmosphere when it is time to BD
> DONT: Lock your partner in the bedroom and demand he gets naked immediately
> 
> DO: Pay attention to your CM so you know when you are ovulating
> DONT: Ask your friends opinions as to how stretchy they think it is
> 
> :rofl: That was good! This should be the next fun thing-to each try and come up with our own funny dos & don'ts for anything ttc, pg or baby related.
> 
> DO: Call the FS to schedule an apt. if you think you may be having fertility issues.
> DON't: Call the FS and ask him what's wrong with your KOOTCH :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## CelticNiamh

SquirrelGirl said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Yeah totally, I am always going to think of it with a 'K' from now on!
> 
> Koosh balls! Hilarious. I love remembering childhood toys of the 80s! Did you guys have snap bracelets? I LOVED those things when I was about 12.
> 
> Yes, I loved snap bracelets!! Oh, and remember technicolor t-shirts? The ones that changed color with heat? I wonder why you don't see those anymore..... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hypercolour! They were hilariouswhy would you want the world to know when you are sweating?
> 
> I am now imagining a t-shirt that changed colour when you were ovulatinga kind of giant version of an OPK! Except it would have to work detecting hormone in your sweat, cos you wouldnt want to pee on it. Oooh, maybe it could be based on body temperature!
> Sorryam having a bit of a crazy afternoon..Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, yes, hypercolor!! That would be so funny to know where you are in your cycle based on a t-shirt! lol. who needs temping. Maybe they could make pajamas out of them so when you wake up rather than putting a thermometer in your mouth, you just look at what color your PJs are!
> 
> Lilaala, welcome and thanks for posting such hysterical Dos and Don'ts!
> 
> 
> What a great way to start my morning. I got up a bit early so I could get my fix in! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Good luck Niamh, and thanks for the information! .....so..... if it takes til day 21 for anything to cross the placenta.... does that mean I can keep smoking crack and doing keg stands until then? :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: I'm so sorry to tell you *NO* bold girl! no crack or keg stands!!! OK your only aloud the hard stuff heroine and spirits!!!!! you have been told! :growlmad::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:( I shiver at the thoughts!!!!:wacko:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Sneaking off from work for a couple secs to pop in and make the comments I've been thinking about making for days: 

Soph: I think your car really looks like a Sasha. She is a little sultry and I can picture her sneaking up and making that "sshhh" sound or purring like a kitten. Even if you don't call her that, that's what I'm going to call her. :haha:

Squirrel: The cupcakes came out delicious, but I did mess them up a bit. I was so worried about overfilling that I underfilled them and then tried to compensate with extra frosting. I did have the troubles you mentioned with transporting so decided to frost them at the party. A couple people who saw them when they were all sitting on the counter upright said they were real cute, but then DH brought them down some stairs and outside to where we all were sitting...by the time he made it down most had fallen over. :dohh: I want to try again and am desperately trying to find that carrier! We didn't have Joy cupcakes at the supermarket. I did find the website and am thinking about trying to call. Wow, that is a huge post about cupcakes!

Titi: I think I customized my settings so that my page numbers are all off, but I was able to get back to the cupcake page by doing a search on "squirrel" and "cupcakes." Squirrel posted some nice photos. I copied her and did blue and white frosting with red and blue sprinkles for 4th of July. I can send you the enchiladas recipe, too. 

Lucky: So happy you tried the enchiladas! I haven't tried to make them since class, but every time I think about it I get sooo hungry thinking about their yumminess. What did you wind up substituting? I'm not a naturally good cook and never know what will work like that, so am wondering if there is stuff I may be able to substitute. 

Jaimie: I'm obsessed with your dog....so hysterical! His name is Bullet?

I know that there was more I wanted to say, but now I completely forgot. :hugs:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Found it!!!



SquirrelGirl said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> squirrel those cones sound amazing, how do you keep them upright in the oven? do the cones not go soggy at all?
> 
> I have a job interview tomorrow!gulp. im so nervous about it coz it involves a lot of tests and i don't like them. never mind, i can only do my best huh.
> 
> Good luck on the interview!!!!
> 
> 
> Here's how you can make the ice cream cone cupcakes without a special carrier that I just bought.
> 
> Take a 9 by 13 inch pan and put as many ice cream cones (with a flat bottom obviously! no pointed sugar cones!) standing up in the pan. You want them tight enough that they keep each other upright. Fill 2/3rds full with cake batter, any flavor you wish! Bake just like you would cupcakes (so probably 350 degrees). Keep an eye on them while they bake. But they might take about 20 minutes. If you overfill them, they will spill over the sides. If you underfil them, then they don't look very good! :dohh: So it's kind of tricky to get it just right.
> 
> Once baked and cooled, frost and put sprinkles on just like you'd do with any cupcake.
> 
> The ice cream cones get soggy after a day or so, but if you eat them the same day you make them, they taste awesome. They aren't incredibly crispy, but they aren't soggy either.
> 
> 
> I ordered carriers from "Joy" ice cream cones... They aren't sold online, but if you buy some cones, on the side of the box is an order form. This carrier helps you keep the cones upright in the oven and also works great for transportation.
> 
> Without the carrier, transportation is nearly impossible. But what I had done once was use the empty ice cream cone boxes, turned them on their sides and cut holes the size of the bottom of the cones, then slid the finished cones into the holes. It helped keep them upright.
> 
> Attached are some pictures of some I made for a friend's kids' birthday party so you can see the progression. This was before I had the nifty carriers I love so much! :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## MyTurnYet

Lucky: Forgot to say thanks for putting up that pic of you and your DH on the segways. That makes me smile. :flower:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, I totally forgot the main thing I wanted to post...this actually happened a while back, but every time I think of it I'm not around my computer. 

We had a failed attempt at BDing where there was just too much pressure and DH couldn't *ahem* perform. A little while later he said, and this is an exact quote, "maybe we should just try to have fun." :flower:

He doesn't read my BnB posts at all so knows nothing about our little TTHF group. Ever since he mentioned it, that's what we've been doing. It's a bit hard for me to relax about it, but am doing my best, with the help from you all.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Wee MyTurn! I've missed you! Yup, my dog's name is Bullet. I went through that same, exact thing with DH once when we were BDing every night trying to catch the egg. It totally sucks when TTC produces that result, but it seems to have done that for many couples. Yet another reason why I really think that every two or three days is much better.

The do's and don'ts are rockin' my world! Totally love them.

Niamh - so glad to hear you are seeing the weight fall off. Great job!

I got an iPhone 4 last night. It is my first data phone and I lurve it. It may make my bnb issues worse although I haven't downloaded the app for it yet. I do have the fertility friend app which rocks because you get some extra features that you don't get with the free online account. This phone is definitely my consolation prize for not being pg. In fact I texted a friend of mine with it's name, weight, and time of birth. I'm tempted to post a pic of me breast feeding it but maybe that is crossing a line?


----------



## Annamumof2

damn past 2 days ive been feeling so tired and it hasnt been so hot, why is my body dying again, and no im not anmic as im on iron tablets lol soooo i have no idea whats done it, maybe the meds are wearing off now.

just wish i had BFP to say thats a reason for being so tired and annoyed


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie thanks, Im getting there slowly but surely LOL,oooh so jelous I so want and Iphone so bad, DH thinks Id never be off the thing if I had one. :flower: dont forget a newborn hat for it :haha:

Myturnyet :flower: gald you and DH are finding the fun! 


Anna you need to get your self well again you poor thing! what a crappy time you are having lately!

suffering from serious trapped wind,come on peppermint tea!!! :haha:


----------



## honeybee28

lol you girls are funny. yeah you should get a cutesy little outfit for your iphone jaimie!!

so i was having a clear out yesterday, and found a bracelet dh gave me ages ago. and i looked at it and i thought 'if i wear this everyday for this cycle i will get pregnant'. now normally, my f**k you attitude would make me throw it away, but im going to roll with it this cycle and see what happens. if i get knocked up, its coz its a super lucky fertile bracelet, and i'll lend it to anyone.
if i dont get knocked up, well, i knew i was crazy anyway so what's new!!!

lots of love.xxx

*wanders off in search of ice cream*


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> lol you girls are funny. yeah you should get a cutesy little outfit for your iphone jaimie!!
> 
> so i was having a clear out yesterday, and found a bracelet dh gave me ages ago. and i looked at it and i thought 'if i wear this everyday for this cycle i will get pregnant'. now normally, my f**k you attitude would make me throw it away, but im going to roll with it this cycle and see what happens. if i get knocked up, its coz its a super lucky fertile bracelet, and i'll lend it to anyone.
> if i dont get knocked up, well, i knew i was crazy anyway so what's new!!!
> 
> lots of love.xxx
> 
> *wanders off in search of ice cream*

love it! :hugs: what flavor tonight???


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Jaimie thanks, Im getting there slowly but surely LOL,oooh so jelous I so want and Iphone so bad, DH thinks Id never be off the thing if I had one. :flower: dont forget a newborn hat for it :haha:
> 
> Myturnyet :flower: gald you and DH are finding the fun!
> 
> 
> Anna you need to get your self well again you poor thing! what a crappy time you are having lately!
> 
> suffering from serious trapped wind,come on peppermint tea!!! :haha:

yeah i wish it can be symple to that lol but oh well lol

i'm trying my best honest


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Jaimie thanks, Im getting there slowly but surely LOL,oooh so jelous I so want and Iphone so bad, DH thinks Id never be off the thing if I had one. :flower: dont forget a newborn hat for it :haha:
> 
> Myturnyet :flower: gald you and DH are finding the fun!
> 
> 
> Anna you need to get your self well again you poor thing! what a crappy time you are having lately!
> 
> suffering from serious trapped wind,come on peppermint tea!!! :haha:
> 
> yeah i wish it can be symple to that lol but oh well lol
> 
> i'm trying my best honestClick to expand...

I know you are, I was just thinking I hope your DH has you resting and looking after you, us women tend to keep going even when we are sick esp with two little ones to take care of as well.

you will get there! :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

CelticNiamh said:


> love it! :hugs: what flavor tonight???

cookie dough chip. YUM!xx


----------



## Titi

honeybee28 said:


> lol you girls are funny. yeah you should get a cutesy little outfit for your iphone jaimie!!
> 
> so i was having a clear out yesterday, and found a bracelet dh gave me ages ago. and i looked at it and i thought 'if i wear this everyday for this cycle i will get pregnant'. now normally, my f**k you attitude would make me throw it away, but im going to roll with it this cycle and see what happens. if i get knocked up, its coz its a super lucky fertile bracelet, and i'll lend it to anyone.
> if i dont get knocked up, well, i knew i was crazy anyway so what's new!!!
> 
> lots of love.xxx
> 
> *wanders off in search of ice cream*

Ha Ha I'm not the only ocd supersticious one!!!


----------



## Titi

My DH made this for you girls for our thread:

https://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac59/titi920/DOANDDONT.jpg


----------



## Dee7509

:rofl:


----------



## Dee7509

Oh my gosh...I needed that laugh!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I just got seriously busted for laughing my ass off at work!! Did your hubby really make that Titi? That is way too friggin much!


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Lucky - I totally meant that you SHOULD shoot heroin and have sex with random strangers because the responsible method of bringing a child into the world obviously doesn't work:haha:
> 
> I really love your do's and don'ts too! Crazy Heart was pretty good, I would definitely recommend checking it out. It didn't always strike the right chords with me but overall I definitely dug it.

Ahh, ok gotcha! Hmmmmmm....maybe that will be my plan next month...drugs and random sex.

Cool &#8211; I am going to go see it. I just love Jeff Bridges. 



CelticNiamh said:


> LuckyD
> 
> My DH like it when I order him to strip NOW! PML may be it should be
> DONT tell your DH to hurry up whie he mid stride :haha:

Ha ha, yeah telling him to &#8216;hurry up&#8217; is a sure way to kill the passion....!



CelticNiamh said:


> Ive already posted this on the MACA thread but though you lovely Gals in here might find it useful. all about implantation!
> Implantation is a process not an event. This is the typical time line and though there is some wiggle room too far off on one end or the other and the uterus may not be condusive for it to happen.
> 
> From ovulation:
> 
> O - 2 DPO (3min - 48 hours Fertilization note that all time periods given are max in event of double O
> 
> 1 - 3DPO (24hrs -72hrs) First cleavage of zygote (travel down the tube is occuring) to Morula
> 
> 3 - 5DPO Morula reaches uterus
> 
> 4 - 5DPO Morula becomes Blastocyst
> 
> 5 - 6DPO Zona pellucida lost Trophoblast invades decidua basalis, begins to become chorion
> 
> 6 - 8DPO Implantation officially begins as hCG is now being picked up in the blood stream Ectoderm and endoderm appear
> 
> 8 - 10DPO Clefts in ectoderm form amniotic cavity, Amnion and yolk sac begin to form, Amniotic fluid is secreted
> 
> 13DPO Trophoblast continues to become chorion, hCG can be picked up by most standard (not early) HPTs, Primary chorionic villi form
> 
> 15DPO Implantation is complete by this time and the Embryonic stage begins. It isn't until 21DPO that the placenta begins to function and anything capable of crossing the placenta can effect the fetus

This is very interesting and I had never heard of most of those words! My understanding of implantation is a lot more simplistic! Thanks for that Niamh.



Titi said:


> DO: Call the FS to schedule an apt. if you think you may be having fertility issues.
> DON't: Call the FS and ask him what's wrong with your KOOTCH :haha:

I love it! That&#8217;s hilarious. I dare someone to do that next time they call the Dr....Squirrel, I&#8217;m looking at you!



MyTurnYet said:


> Lucky: So happy you tried the enchiladas! I haven't tried to make them since class, but every time I think about it I get sooo hungry thinking about their yumminess. What did you wind up substituting? I'm not a naturally good cook and never know what will work like that, so am wondering if there is stuff I may be able to substitute.

They were yum! I made up a different kind of filling, as I didn&#8217;t have kale...so I made a filling out of mushroom, zuchinni, corn and beans. Plus I skipped the coconut oil, and just kind of did my own thing around the spices...oh and added some cheese on top when I baked them! Ok, so it sounds like I didn&#8217;t really follow the recipe at all...but it turned out pretty good!



MyTurnYet said:


> Lucky: Forgot to say thanks for putting up that pic of you and your DH on the segways. That makes me smile. :flower:

I did it for you x



MyTurnYet said:


> Oh, I totally forgot the main thing I wanted to post...this actually happened a while back, but every time I think of it I'm not around my computer.
> 
> We had a failed attempt at BDing where there was just too much pressure and DH couldn't *ahem* perform. A little while later he said, and this is an exact quote, "maybe we should just try to have fun." :flower:
> 
> He doesn't read my BnB posts at all so knows nothing about our little TTHF group. Ever since he mentioned it, that's what we've been doing. It's a bit hard for me to relax about it, but am doing my best, with the help from you all.

Oh, I have so been there before Jill. Love that your hubby busted out the &#8216;TTHF&#8217; without even knowing about our group! Hope that it&#8217;s going well...the last couple of cycles we have really tried to take the pressure off as well, and it has been way better.



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I got an iPhone 4 last night. It is my first data phone and I lurve it. It may make my bnb issues worse although I haven't downloaded the app for it yet. I do have the fertility friend app which rocks because you get some extra features that you don't get with the free online account. This phone is definitely my consolation prize for not being pg. In fact I texted a friend of mine with it's name, weight, and time of birth. I'm tempted to post a pic of me breast feeding it but maybe that is crossing a line?

Ha ha, oh please post a photo of you breast feeding your iPhone! Just the thought of that makes me laugh so much. Glad that you are having fun with your new toy!



honeybee28 said:


> so i was having a clear out yesterday, and found a bracelet dh gave me ages ago. and i looked at it and i thought 'if i wear this everyday for this cycle i will get pregnant'. now normally, my f**k you attitude would make me throw it away, but im going to roll with it this cycle and see what happens. if i get knocked up, its coz its a super lucky fertile bracelet, and i'll lend it to anyone.
> if i dont get knocked up, well, i knew i was crazy anyway so what's new!!!

Oooh, lucky fertility bracelet! I like it. It can&#8217;t hurt...as you say, we all know we are crazy so I say embrace it! 



Titi said:


> My DH made this for you girls for our thread:
> 
> https://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac59/titi920/DOANDDONT.jpg

Oh My God. Titi, I need some warning if you are going to post something so frickin&#8217; hilarious. I laughed so loud at my desk that everyone at work looked at me funny.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Titi said:


> My DH made this for you girls for our thread:
> 
> https://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac59/titi920/DOANDDONT.jpg

HAAHAHAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Titi

heee heee-I told my DH that I needed some inspiration for our "DO/DON'T" list......I thought he'd tell me something but he emailed me that picture-I :rofl:d too!!!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Ug - I've been trying to hold the giggles in and it is giving me a headache! I agree with Lucky - we need some sort of warning before that kind of hilarity! I think you should post it in the BSF threads Titi :haha: Wouldn't it be funny if we started crashing other threads with TTHF stuff like that?

Lucky - how can you not love the dude? Even though he plays a bleary eyed alcoholic in that movie you still end up loving him.


----------



## Titi

Jaimie-you can't talk-I STILL crack up every time I see your avatar! :hugs:


----------



## Ejay

Titi thats mad!!!!

I was thinking about trying the baking soda trick but after using it to unblock my sink at the weekend I was imagining that second picture and have decided against it........

Squirrel - just been eating green and blacks chocolate icecream yum yum yum


----------



## Titi

don't worry Ejay-I tried it two cycles and it didn't work for me anyway.


----------



## Ejay

Have ordered some wheatgrass, apparantly that is supposed to make your body more alkaline from the inside out. 

When I was a kid me and my friends used to see how long we could make a sweet last in our mouths, I always lost, I seem to have saliva like the alien out of Alien the film... it can dissolve anything:haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Response Part 1



Titi said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> DO: Try and create a romantic atmosphere when it is time to BD
> DONT: Lock your partner in the bedroom and demand he gets naked immediately
> 
> DO: Pay attention to your CM so you know when you are ovulating
> DONT: Ask your friends opinions as to how stretchy they think it is
> 
> :rofl: That was good! This should be the next fun thing-to each try and come up with our own funny dos & don'ts for anything ttc, pg or baby related.
> 
> DO: Call the FS to schedule an apt. if you think you may be having fertility issues.
> DON't: Call the FS and ask him what's wrong with your KOOTCH :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...My...God.... I laughed so hard at this! :rofl: I'm loving these!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Wee MyTurn! I've missed you! Yup, my dog's name is Bullet. I went through that same, exact thing with DH once when we were BDing every night trying to catch the egg. It totally sucks when TTC produces that result, but it seems to have done that for many couples. Yet another reason why I really think that every two or three days is much better.
> 
> The do's and don'ts are rockin' my world! Totally love them.
> 
> Niamh - so glad to hear you are seeing the weight fall off. Great job!
> 
> I got an iPhone 4 last night. It is my first data phone and I lurve it. It may make my bnb issues worse although I haven't downloaded the app for it yet. I do have the fertility friend app which rocks because you get some extra features that you don't get with the free online account. This phone is definitely my consolation prize for not being pg. In fact I texted a friend of mine with it's name, weight, and time of birth. I'm tempted to post a pic of me breast feeding it but maybe that is crossing a line?Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: MyTurn! We've missed you!!! I've found the every 3 day thing very relaxing. :thumbup:
> 
> oh, Jaimie, you crack me up. I've bought myself some consolation prizes too. Mostly clothes. I'd held off buying new clothes because I figured I wouldn't be able to wear them long, so finally I said screw it and started buying nicer stuff even when it wasn't on sale!! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> lol you girls are funny. yeah you should get a cutesy little outfit for your iphone jaimie!!
> 
> so i was having a clear out yesterday, and found a bracelet dh gave me ages ago. and i looked at it and i thought 'if i wear this everyday for this cycle i will get pregnant'. now normally, my f**k you attitude would make me throw it away, but im going to roll with it this cycle and see what happens. if i get knocked up, its coz its a super lucky fertile bracelet, and i'll lend it to anyone.
> if i dont get knocked up, well, i knew i was crazy anyway so what's new!!!
> 
> lots of love.xxx
> 
> *wanders off in search of ice cream*Click to expand...
> 
> nom nom nom
> 
> I love your obsession with ice cream!! You make me want to get the gelato out of the freezer right now!Click to expand...


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Titi said:


> My DH made this for you girls for our thread:
> 
> https://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac59/titi920/DOANDDONT.jpg

....... no words.................


holy crap how hysterical! I can't even do a multiquote after this. I'm just beyond laughing my a$$ off!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I love reading the reactions to that pic - almost as funny as seeing it the first time!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Titi said:


> heee heee-I told my DH that I needed some inspiration for our "DO/DON'T" list......I thought he'd tell me something but he emailed me that picture-I :rofl:d too!!!!!

Your OH rocks!!!!!!! :thumbup: I'm still laughing hysterically!

And Lucky, next time I go to the doctor, I'll have a hard time not giggling with the thought of telling her there's something wrong with my KOOTCH! 

Oh, gosh, there were other things I wanted to comment on, but I'm just nearly in tears over the BSF graphic. 

Oh, Ejay's post reminded me... I bought the Vagisil screening test kit yesterday and gave it a try. Kinda disappointed. It only tells your PH over 4.5 I wanted it to give me a closer number, as mine was the color of 4.5 or lower..... :( Thinking of checking out the health food stores, as I read they may sell ph strips so I can try again with something that will show a better range.


----------



## Titi

ha ha I'm so proud of my DH-what a champ-lol. NOTHING is sacred anymore between the two of us when it comes to TTC!

Speaking of OH-he has used PH strips in the past to check his saltwater fish tank levels....I wonder if they are the same.........I think he got them at the fish/pet store.
What did the kit tell you squirrel?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

really not much. Basically with the PH reading I got, I would have a yeast infection, but because I don't have the symptoms, I'm fine.... it was kind of a worthless test. If the PH had been higher, that would have meant a different type of infection. Though I guess if I would do BSF then do the test, I'd think the ph would be different. This is probably why you had problems that month you did the BSF so much. The different kinds of bacteria can grow more easily in a more alkaline environment. The acidic environment helps keep infections away. But what about the thing of the acidic environment killing off the :spermy: I'm so confused, really.....

in a few months, i guess I'll go to the doctor and tell her I've got a problem with my kootch.... :haha:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I'd be interested to find out how the other ph strips work for you squirrel. I hear ya on the clothes front - I've been just the opposite though and not buying anything because I keep hoping I'll lose more weight. And then there is the drawer full of clothes I've gotten too skinny for that I keep hoping will make good maternity wear...it is mostly winter stuff though and I'd better get a BFP quick if I want to put it back into use!

I got some maca yesterday and am plotting how to secretly put it in DH's tea...

Lucky ~ they give segway tours here in Tucson and you'll see a whole mob of segway riders roll up in the most random places. I was in the presidio - a rebuilt version of the historical spanish colonial fort - and a group of them rolled in while I was talking to a tour guide. I totally cracked up and could not listen to him anymore - the tourists on segways were just too funny! Have you ever seen Weird Al's video for White and Nerdy? He rides a segway in that.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Interesting article....

https://www.menstruation.com.au/periodpages/healthyvagina.html

The basics of maintaining a healthy Vagina

*
Do not douche. The only exception to this rule which may be acceptable is if you are trying to conceive and are trying to alter your vaginas pH for a greater good. Do it as little as you can and increase the number of lactobacilli in your diet through upping your intake of yoghurt or taking acidophilus tablets


----------



## soph77

Ladies, hold onto your nickers, what you have just seen was a real treat. 
Lo and behold, the rare eruption of Mount Kootch!

hahahahahahahah I laughed my nickers off!

Girls you have been on fire, I just caught up on the last day and almost died with each post, each one was funnier than the last!
I don't think I can top it except for this - unrelated to ttc, I just thought it was funny.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI

What does it MEAN??????


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Is that guy having an orgasm or what?!?!?!?!! He HAS to be high or something!


----------



## parkgirl

wow, he really likes rainbows.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dee7509 said:


> :rofl:




Titi said:


> My DH made this for you girls for our thread:
> 
> https://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac59/titi920/DOANDDONT.jpg

No words :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: thats so cool I nearly wet my self!!!!:haha:


Soph what with the due and the rainbows LOL he is so stoned :haha::haha:

I forgotten any thing else I wanted to say, I have to compose my self :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Im still laughing!:haha:

any one have advanced FF whats the highest the early pregnacy sign thing give you!


----------



## soph77

CelticNiamh said:


> Im still laughing!:haha:
> 
> any one have advanced FF whats the highest the early pregnacy sign thing give you!

I've got 72 points at the moment, I think that s the highest I've ever had. What have you got?


----------



## CelticNiamh

soph77 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Im still laughing!:haha:
> 
> any one have advanced FF whats the highest the early pregnacy sign thing give you!
> 
> I've got 72 points at the moment, I think that s the highest I've ever had. What have you got?Click to expand...

70 LOL the highest Ive ever gotten as well LOL Im bad at filling in my symotoms LOL normally Im lucky if I see 50 not that I think its a 100% acurate either


----------



## Titi

I am not charting anymore-but the last cycle I had 70 something. : (


----------



## soph77

I don't take any notice of it really, just depends on how many symptoms you put in and that can be really subjective.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jeez should really check what I type! I lost my glasses at the weekend I feel blind with out them, sorry for the typos!

Soph I agree, becasue some people have no symptoms and are pregnant and some have loads and AF comes!


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Girls,

Meant to post a few things yesterday but got sidetracked with all the hilarity...still cracking me up Titi, I can definitely say your DH is totally on board...:haha:

Anna - hope you feel better

Tryfor - still thinking of you :hugs:

uhmmmm...can't remember the rest of it ... so I hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## parkgirl

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I've had myself a giant giggle over reading the past few pages.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi Dee 

I have been doing that lately my self, have loads in my head I want to say, go to post and ping its alllll goneeeee :haha:


Girls, I know I shouldn't but I have been checking out first Tri and one of the months threads wont say which one! but I don't like them:cry: they are not like us as all its very me, me, me!!! they are very big as well which doesn't help! so from the start to the end of the month! but one girl updated about a poster whom was taken in to hospital and no one even acknowledge it! I was like omg hope she is ok! its weird!!! I never want to be like that!

who's starting the TthF pregnancy group!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

How did you come across double rainbow all the way orgasm dude *soph*? That was hilarious! It was so intense :haha:

Oh that evil FF early pg detector ~ how I hate it! Not really, just kinda.

Niamh - that is really sad about the pg threads, doesn't seem like those gals are very tight like we are :happydance: I don't know if Tanikit and Nixilix pop in often enough to see our request to start a TTHF on the other side thread ~ it will be fun once we get that going though. Is it too much to ask that all of us get pg together?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> How did you come across double rainbow all the way orgasm dude *soph*? That was hilarious! It was so intense :haha:
> 
> Oh that evil FF early pg detector ~ how I hate it! Not really, just kinda.
> 
> Niamh - that is really sad about the pg threads, doesn't seem like those gals are very tight like we are :happydance: I don't know if Tanikit and Nixilix pop in often enough to see our request to start a TTHF on the other side thread ~ it will be fun once we get that going though. Is it too much to ask that all of us get pg together?

Its a stupid thing:wacko::haha:

Well Jaimie one of us will start it soon enough! is soooo no sooo much to ask that we all make it to the other side! :flower:


----------



## Dee7509

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Is it too much to ask that all of us get pg together?

I certainly think that's a reasonable request, don't you? I'll just add that it should happen on our current cycles:winkwink:

Niamh - great idea - TTHF Pregnancy thread so we all have a place to look forward to when the time comes.


----------



## Tanikit

Hi again - our country has been without internet for a few days because the cable up the East Coast broke around Somalia and they needed an navy escort to prevent pirating while trying to fix it (I know my DD will laugh one day when I tell her this and not really believe it - not sure I can)

Been trying to catch up, but only skimming most of it.

Firstly Julia, so sorry to hear about your loss. That is devastating. :hugs: Will be thinking of you lots in the coming weeks.

Would love the idea of a TTHF pregnancy thread as the other threads are so busy that it is hard to get close there - plus we need you guys over there soon!

Lol, I laughed at all the posters a lot - seems like you have been having a lot of fun - was imagining some of the posters we'd have the TTHF pregnancy thread too.

Having a scan this coming week Wednesday - feeling very nervous and also excited.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit said:


> Hi again - our country has been without internet for a few days because the cable up the East Coast broke around Somalia and they needed an navy escort to prevent pirating while trying to fix it (I know my DD will laugh one day when I tell her this and not really believe it - not sure I can)
> 
> Been trying to catch up, but only skimming most of it.
> 
> Firstly Julia, so sorry to hear about your loss. That is devastating. :hugs: Will be thinking of you lots in the coming weeks.
> 
> Would love the idea of a TTHF pregnancy thread as the other threads are so busy that it is hard to get close there - plus we need you guys over there soon!
> 
> Lol, I laughed at all the posters a lot - seems like you have been having a lot of fun - was imagining some of the posters we'd have the TTHF pregnancy thread too.
> 
> Having a scan this coming week Wednesday - feeling very nervous and also excited.

Yay Hun was a bit worried about you, was only thinking I hadnt seen you on line in a couple of days! I was reading the March thread and I thought the same they are a bit strange compared to how we are here but I think its more to do with the fact they are so big!!! 
YAY for scan cant wait to hear how you get on, dont for get to let us know :hugs:



Dee7509 said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Is it too much to ask that all of us get pg together?
> 
> I certainly think that's a reasonable request, don't you? I'll just add that it should happen on our current cycles:winkwink:
> 
> Niamh - great idea - TTHF Pregnancy thread so we all have a place to look forward to when the time comes.Click to expand...

Oh I cant take credit for that Idea it was Jaimie I think! but Im right behind it! 


Some more porn for you 


wait for it 

Man with a huge cock!!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

now dont all fall down at once !!!!
 



Attached Files:







man and huge cock.png
File size: 209.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> now dont all fall down at once !!!!

lol what a big thing he has there


----------



## MyTurnYet

Just checking in on you ladies and I was watching Soph's rainbow video while I scrolled up to Niamh's huge cockadoodle photo and am now officially frightened!!! :argh:

Read an interview with the rainbow guy and he said the rainbow "knocked him down." Scary!!! 

https://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504464_162-20009939-504464.html


----------



## Ejay

Soph - the rainbowank was a classic:haha:

Myturn - OMG i just read that, How the hell can you get knocked down by a rainbow!!!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Annamumof2 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> now dont all fall down at once !!!!
> 
> lol what a big thing he has thereClick to expand...

ROFLMAO, I hadn't thought of it like that. Just thought it was funny he had a big rooster... not a big..... :blush: :haha:


Oh, I thought of (what I thought is) a good name for the preggo TTHF thread -- TTHFUTD. Trying to have fun up the duff. That phrase cracks me up too! Maybe someone mentioned that in the past, but it popped into my head this morning and I've been desperately trying to remember it so I could post! :haha:

Oh, and to go back to the Dos and Don'ts - Positions....

Do: Missionary Style
Don't: 69

Do: Doggie Style
Don't: The money shot....

Titi - I dare your OH to make a graphic of that.... :haha:


----------



## soph77

SquirrelGirl said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> now dont all fall down at once !!!!
> 
> lol what a big thing he has thereClick to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO, I hadn't thought of it like that. Just thought it was funny he had a big rooster... not a big..... :blush: :haha:
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought of (what I thought is) a good name for the preggo TTHF thread -- TTHFUTD. Trying to have fun up the duff. That phrase cracks me up too! Maybe someone mentioned that in the past, but it popped into my head this morning and I've been desperately trying to remember it so I could post! :haha:
> 
> Oh, and to go back to the Dos and Don'ts - Positions....
> 
> Do: Missionary Style
> Don't: 69
> 
> Do: Doggie Style
> Don't: The money shot....
> 
> Titi - I dare your OH to make a graphic of that.... :haha:Click to expand...

love love love tthfutd, it's perfect!

omg those do's and don'ts are so funny!


----------



## soph77

Does anyone elses dh do penis art in the mornings?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

soph77 said:


> Does anyone elses dh do penis art in the mornings?

UM.... what do you mean by penis art? :haha: In any event... not that I'm aware of... :shrug:


----------



## soph77

Like, make 'the hotdog', 'the sailboat', 'the hamburger' or turn it into a vagina (wrong on so many levels).
This morning he impressed me with a new one he called it the 'bun in the oven' where he tucked it all like a bun shape and then made it rise like bread in the oven.

He would KILL me if he knew I was saying this!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Who knew?!!!!??? Going to give this a try:

https://www.acne.org/baking-soda-reviews/209/page1.html

So not only can you stick Baking Soda up your hooha, you can put it on your face for acne!! :thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

soph77 said:


> Like, make 'the hotdog', 'the sailboat', 'the hamburger' or turn it into a vagina (wrong on so many levels).
> This morning he impressed me with a new one he called it the 'bun in the oven' where he tucked it all like a bun shape and then made it rise like bread in the oven.
> 
> He would KILL me if he knew I was saying this!

I still don't get it.... like.... he literally plays with his "stuff" and makes shapes with it???? :blush: I feel so naive!


----------



## soph77

Yep! It's one of his endearing qualities.


----------



## soph77

See doodle art....

https://www.stageandcinema.com/puppetryofthepenis.html


----------



## SquirrelGirl

OH....................................... MY..............................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:shock:


----------



## CelticNiamh

:rofl::rofl: men and thier tackle :haha::haha: so funny! 

Soph thats so cool, never a dull moment in your house any way!! :thumbup:

Squirrel love the name for a TthF pregnancy thread :thumbup: I think I said up the duff we say that all the time! 


15 or 14 DPO today having some cramping could mean any thing! :shrug:


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls.

HMMM where to start? I guess I have to start with penis art! :shocked: 
My DH has not made penis art to my knowledge but I have tried to "mold it" into some things meself on occasion! Actually, come to think of it, we saw the movie "waiting" once where they used to "penis art" each other as a joke-:shrug: and my dh might have played a similar trick on me once or twice after the movie. It's kind of like you hide, make penis art, and then pop out on your unsuspecting victim :flasher:!
At any rate, maybe I can get my dh to draw pics of yours molding himself into fun shapes! :rofl:

TTHFUTD if perfect! I vote for that name-tho I'm a little scared that I'll be the only one not in the thread down the road, like all the other graduate threads :sad: I am a member of the all new chart stalkers group and they have flashy bfps next to about everyone on p.1 except me. Nobody even comes around anymore because the moderator has actually already HAD her baby :cry:
I have NEVER gone into first tri or any other pg threads. I can't bear to. I've kinda been saving that for a special treat if I get pg. But I do know, having been around here for a while that it gets really sad to make all these friends and then miss them one by one as they get pg-so I would love the idea of a graduate thread for my favorite group!!!!

Squirrel-I actually have been using baking soda as a facial exfoilator. It was sitting on my bathroom shelf for so long from the bsf and one day when I ran out of scrub I thought-why not? 

I am really curious about the rainbow video. I haven't been able to watch it yet. My computer has been acting up terribly with memory issues and I'm afraid if I play it the whole thing will crash.

So, I've done it-I have successfully actually forgotten which dpo I am and when af is due!!!! If I think hard or look at calendar I could figure it out but I am just so pleased not to wake up and the first thought out of my mind is "I am 7dpo!" or whatever, and trying to remember upon awakening if I have to temp or use fertility monitor etc. It actually has REALLY helped with the 2ww stress/depression that sets in.

Also-I have realized that any time I get sad about stuff is when I dwell on it. Like, if I see a FB or bfp announcment pregnancy announcement now and immediately turn my thoughts to something else I'm perfectly okay. It seems it is a choice whether or not to be sad. From this I've really seen that the times I get sad I am actually soaking up self pity thoughts and deliberately dwelling in them. Like, I will see a FB announcement and then from there move on to thinking about what I would do if I were pg-how to announce to dh, what it's like to hold our baby-and then from there I move on to thoughts of what if I never get to do that! So choosing not to let myself even think about any of this stuff (actually using same technique for symptom spotting) is really helping too.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

CelticNiamh said:


> 15 or 14 DPO today having some cramping could mean any thing! :shrug:

I shall keep my fingers and toes crossed for you! :af: When is AF due? 



Titi - :hugs: 

Good to know you use the baking soda as an exfoliator. I'm going to go try that right after I catch up on my BnB...

Facebook sucks for the baby announcements. I've hidden many people because of it. I definitely dwell on it. I'm sure you're right, if you don't allow yourself to continually think about it, it's probably easier to not get so sad about it. But that's the great thing about the TTHF thread, there's always something to laugh about here.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Titi said:


> So, I've done it-I have successfully actually forgotten which dpo I am and when af is due!!!! If I think hard or look at calendar I could figure it out but I am just so pleased not to wake up and the first thought out of my mind is "I am 7dpo!" or whatever, and trying to remember upon awakening if I have to temp or use fertility monitor etc. It actually has REALLY helped with the 2ww stress/depression that sets in.
> 
> Also-I have realized that any time I get sad about stuff is when I dwell on it.

That is so weird Titi because I was having that exact same thought this morning ~ that I am the only one making myself miserable by dwelling on what we don't have, and that I can choose to focus on other things :thumbup: I am SO proud of you for not knowing where you are at in your cycle!!

Can I join you on your summer insemination vacation? I want to make it official. I'll still going to take EPO and maca, but I'm not going to track my cycle, just aim for sweet lovemaking :haha: every three days or so and not get bent out of shape on the outcome. I did call and make an appointment with the FS but they can't see us till September so I would really like to just focus on regaining my sanity, letting go of the disappointment and jealousy, and being grateful for what I have. :happydance:

I cried when I read about the all new chart stalkers p. 1 Titi ~ I hope you can erase that thread from your subscriptions and not check it anymore. That totally sucks hon :cry:

So glad TTHF is bringing you some joy, hope it can support your endeavor to let go of the obesession :hugs:

Anyhoo ~ onto the most recent hilarity!!

The interview with double rainbow orgasm guy is AWESOME. He is a total nut job, although loveable in a naieve hippy way. My favorite part is how he thinks some remixes are ripoffs and content infringement, and how he thought he would go viral some day :dohh: I saw two different rainbows on my drive from Phoenix to Tucson yesterday - I kept thinking "so intense, what does it mean?" Back in March there was a really nice double rainbow in front of my house and I was hoping it would make me pg :haha:

Soph - the penis art was just too much. I had a friend in high school that would do some sort of weird trick along those lines but I forget what it was...I'll definitely have to ask DH if he has ever tried it :haha:

Niamh - I LOVE calling it tackle!!! You have the best descriptions for things.

I also LOVE TTHFUTD!!! That is awesome. I like saying FUTD.

Tanikit - that is really wacky with your internet cable and pirates. I agree, that will be one funny story for your babies some day. Pirates in the new millenium, who knew? :shrug: Glad you were able to catch up on the Do's and Don'ts, they have been classic TTHF!

:thumbup: Nice job on those sex position Do's and Don'ts MyTurn - probably can't get pg from 69 :haha: makes for good foreplay though :blush:

Today I am going to start making a beaded flower for my friend's wedding - she is going to wear it in her hair.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

My fav double rainbow remix: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX0D4oZwCsA&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Forgot to say, NICE COCK Niamh : )


----------



## MyTurnYet

:hi: everyone!! I'd just like to announce that I am not pregnant. :haha: Pretty sure, anyway. Had some symptoms earlier but they totally went away. I feel pretty ok about it. I liked the talks here earlier about how it'll happen when big man upstairs says so. 

In some fun news, in a couple weeks my mom is going to come over for a mother-daughter slumber party. She is going to spend the night on a Friday night and we'll watch a movie and have popcorn...probably Mama Mia, and the next morning I'll take her to my favorite breakfast place, and then we're going to the spa! We're getting massages and facials and manis and pedis...we're going to be there like allll day.:cloud9: It was my mom's day gift to her like 4 years ago and we never went so now I'm making it extra special. So excited!:happydance:

I love how everyone pops in to ask Honeybee what flavor of ice cream she's having. :haha: I must admit, it's a highlight of the TTHF group for me. 

Ohhhh, thanks for the tip on the BS for your face, Squirrel! I'm totally going to try that...if I get up the nerve I may actually do BSF this month, too. I almost bought some the other day at the grocery store. If I'm going to be putting it on my face, why not up the KOOTCH! :shrug: (extra emphasis on kootch for benefit of Squirrel).

BTW, Squirrel, that do's and don'ts was awesome! Get ready for some way personal info but we kind of stopped w/ the '69 after I read that saliva can kill :spermy: Oh, how I miss it so!

Titi I thought your post was so poignant and I just wanted to say I'm really glad you decided to join our TTHF group. You are a wonderful addition. I'm still not quite over those drawings, yet. :haha:

Soph, OMG, penis puppets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Soooo funny...I've heard of the play in NY, but never seen a penis puppet up close and personal. 

That remix was awesome, Jaimie. I listened to a few others, too, but that one was the best. 

Came across this because I really did become curious as to the "meaning" of a double rainbow so decided to google it, and just had to share. This was on some random forum:

Re: JUST SAW A BRIGHT DOUBLE RAINBOW!!!! WHAT DOES IT MEAN??? 

Quit the masturbation - it gives you double vision
Quit the masturbation - it gives you double vision


----------



## tryforbaby2

CelticNiamh said:


> Julia I feel the same for you, heart broken and I cant believe it, so shocked to hear your news:hugs::cry: gut wrenching. I know how feel and take time to heal make peace and mark Jordan's short existence with you.she will for ever be withe you :hugs:just want you to know we are here for you to listen and hope we can help in the healing process.
> 
> I know you may not want to answer yet, but I am interested to know why they have told you, you have a 75% of MC again! :hugs:

They told me that anyone has a 75% chance of mc. And although I had a child 6 years ago, doesnt mean everything in our bodies has stayed the same. If I have another MC they will do genetic testing on the baby. They also said when and IF I do get pregnant again, I will be high risk due to the 'undetermined' MC. I cant understand why I seen a healthy and bouncy baby a few weeks ago and now nothing.....:shrug: I am having such horrible cramping and bleeding from the D&C the other day. I did damage control when I came home and put away all baby stuff except for baby ultrasound. The hospital gave me a disc with about 40 pictures of baby on it. I need to figure out how to not get pregnancy updates via mail and email......they are upsetting me! DD keeps rubbing my belly to make the baby 'Not sick' anymore....:cry: Follow up post op appt on tues......well girls I am back......what have I missed?.....Soph.....have you tested again yet?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> :hi: everyone!! I just like to announce that I am not pregnant. :haha: Pretty sure, anyway. Had some symptoms earlier but they totally went away. I feel pretty ok about it. I liked the talks here earlier about how it'll happen when big man upstairs says so.
> 
> In some fun news, in a couple weeks my mom is going to come over for a mother-daughter slumber party. She is going to spend the night on a Friday night and we'll watch a movie and have popcorn...probably Mama Mia, and the next morning I'll take her to my favorite breakfast place, and then we're going to the spa! We're getting massages and facials and manis and pedis...we're going to be there like allll day.:cloud9: It was my mom's day gift to her like 4 years ago and we never went so now I'm making it extra special. So excited!:happydance:
> 
> I love how everyone pops in to ask Honeybee what flavor of ice cream she's having. :haha: I must admit, it's a highlight of the TTHF group for me.
> 
> Ohhhh, thanks for the tip on the BS for your face, Squirrel! I'm totally going to try that...if I get up the nerve I may actually do BSF this month, too. I almost bought some the other day at the grocery store. If I'm going to be putting it on my face, why not up the KOOTCH! :shrug: (extra emphasis on kootch for benefit of Squirrel).
> 
> BTW, Squirrel, that do's and don'ts was awesome! Get ready for some way personal info but we kind of stopped w/ the '69 after I read that saliva can kill :spermy: Oh, how I miss it so!
> 
> Titi I thought your post was so poignant and I just wanted to say I'm really glad you decided to join our TTHF group. You are a wonderful addition. I'm still not quite over those drawings, yet. :haha:
> 
> Soph, OMG, penis puppets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Soooo funny...I've heard of the play in NY, but never seen a penis puppet up close and personal.
> 
> That remix was awesome, Jaimie. I listened to a few others, too, but that one was the best.
> 
> Came across this because I really did become curious as to the "meaning" of a double rainbow so decided to google it, and just had to share. This was on some random forum:
> 
> Re: JUST SAW A BRIGHT DOUBLE RAINBOW!!!! WHAT DOES IT MEAN???
> 
> Quit the masturbation - it gives you double vision
> Quit the masturbation - it gives you double vision

So the witch hasn't yet arrived, Jill? I will wish extra hard for her to change her mind and not show up after all... :friends:

That's such a great plan for the day with your mom! OH, on the same lines, I just read the community paper and found an add for a place nearby that does reflexology. I'm so going to call and find out how much it is and give it a try! Can't hurt, right? Are you still doing reflexology?

I tried the BSF (Baking Soda Facial :haha: ) this morning. At first when putting on the paste, I didn't think it was doing much for exfoliating... but wow, when I started to wash it off! It didn't hurt, but you could definitely tell it was exfoliating! For 50 cents a box, if it works, it's got to be the best acne treatment in the world!!!!! I do think the Vitex is really helping me.... maybe in another couple months my face will be clear again?? :thumbup:


lol... :shock: Oh the things we share on BnB! I would never in a million years be able to discuss this kind of stuff in person!!! :rofl: My personal favorite position, which also happens to be perfectly fine (I assume) for TTCing, is me laying on the bed but with my backside at the edge of the bed, legs up in the air. And OH standing next to the bed. Wheeee, my fave! lol!


----------



## Ejay

Hiya Tryfor, it's so nice to hear from you, I know you have been in all of our thoughts. Hope all the wacky TTHF posts make you smile x

OMG the penis art is fantastic, my friend tried to get me to go see something similar here, I had no idea what it was supposed to be about and we never made it in the end. Oh I wish we had made the effort now.

I am in bed chatting to you girls and OH is doing his snore poof thing in the next to me, he snores when he breaths in and makes this poof sound when he breaths out it cracks me up every time and he still doesn't believe me when I tell him about it:haha:

Titi - your resolve is fantastic, I have realised lately that OH and I have isolated ourselves a bit from friends that are pregnant, I didn't realise we were doing it till the other day, but the self pity aspect is certainly part of it.

Niamh - fingers crossed for you x

Myturn - so sorry what a bummer I hate it in the run up to AF when you just know it's not your month :hugs:

Hi everyone, hope your all ok x


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Wow Julia, it is really interesting that your doc told you anyone has a 75% of an mc. My heart is breaking for you, imagining putting away the baby related stuff. You probably just started to have the courage to start assembling the things you need ~ then this happens. I'm worried about you with two pg sisters ~ I'd have a really difficult time with that. Is that what you mean about wanting to block the emails and mail pg updates? Do you mean the ones from your sisters or ones asking you how yours is going? Do you have any filters for your email? Maybe DH could screen your sail mail. Sending you loads of hugs and support Julia ~

MyTurn ~ really sorry to hear your announcement! Do you think your spa day and sleep over with your Mom will help? You are fortunate to be that close with her, it sounds really nice. Your google search on the meaning of double rainbows is hilarious! I'll risk a little saliva for my favorite two numbers every now and then :winkwink:

That is a great position Squirrel - there should be a smiley for it! Can you imagine, pornographic smileys? Wish I were a graphic designer...

Howdy Ejay! I swear to you my DH does the same thing. I find it a tad annoying, but I've slept with snorers that were much worse so I really ought to be grateful when that is the only noise he makes. You could tape record him and play it back as proof!


----------



## Titi

MyTurnYet said:


> Titi I thought your post was so poignant and I just wanted to say I'm really glad you decided to join our TTHF group. You are a wonderful addition. I'm still not quite over those drawings, yet. :haha:

awww you're going to make me cry-that's so nice! I love this thread. 
You know-I always heard that the best way out of self pity was to turn your thoughts to someone else. I am not proud that it's taken a year and a half, but I can say, if only just for this moment-that even the thought that my infertility issues could possibly somehow help someone else or make it a little brighter for them, then I think that can help get me through this!!!!


----------



## LuckyD

Yikes, I am so far behind!



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Lucky - how can you not love the dude? Even though he plays a bleary eyed alcoholic in that movie you still end up loving him.

I love that you referred to him as 'the dude'....was that a deliberate reference to 'The Dude'? Yeah, he rocks. Have you seen The Door In The Floor? Love him in that.



Titi said:


> Speaking of OH-he has used PH strips in the past to check his saltwater fish tank levels....I wonder if they are the same.........I think he got them at the fish/pet store.

I'm not sure why, but this really made me laugh for some reason! I think just the idea of buying things from the pet store to use on your kootch...just seem kinda amusing!



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Lucky ~ they give segway tours here in Tucson and you'll see a whole mob of segway riders roll up in the most random places. I was in the presidio - a rebuilt version of the historical spanish colonial fort - and a group of them rolled in while I was talking to a tour guide. I totally cracked up and could not listen to him anymore - the tourists on segways were just too funny! Have you ever seen Weird Al's video for White and Nerdy? He rides a segway in that.

I know, they are totally geeky. But hilarious as well. I think I mentioned, my Dad has a whole pile of them, he has a kind of tour business with them (my Dad is a pretty out-there and unique kind of person). When we rocked up to our Civil Union on them we were cracking up the whole way, it was so funny.



SquirrelGirl said:


> Interesting article....
> 
> https://www.menstruation.com.au/periodpages/healthyvagina.html
> 
> The basics of maintaining a healthy Vagina
> 
> *
> Do not douche. The only exception to this rule which may be acceptable is if you are trying to conceive and are trying to alter your vaginas pH for a greater good. Do it as little as you can and increase the number of lactobacilli in your diet through upping your intake of yoghurt or taking acidophilus tablets

Hmmm, that is interesting. I have acidophilus yoghurt every morning with my muesli...glad to hear that it is a good thing for TTC.



soph77 said:


> Ladies, hold onto your nickers, what you have just seen was a real treat.
> Lo and behold, the rare eruption of Mount Kootch!
> 
> hahahahahahahah I laughed my nickers off!
> 
> Girls you have been on fire, I just caught up on the last day and almost died with each post, each one was funnier than the last!
> I don't think I can top it except for this - unrelated to ttc, I just thought it was funny.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI
> 
> What does it MEAN??????

WTF?? Dude is totally on drugs.




Tanikit said:


> Hi again - our country has been without internet for a few days because the cable up the East Coast broke around Somalia and they needed an navy escort to prevent pirating while trying to fix it (I know my DD will laugh one day when I tell her this and not really believe it - not sure I can)
> 
> Having a scan this coming week Wednesday - feeling very nervous and also excited.

That is so crazy about the internet cable and the pirates Tanikit! 
Good luck for the scan - let us know how it goes!!!



SquirrelGirl said:


> Oh, I thought of (what I thought is) a good name for the preggo TTHF thread -- TTHFUTD. Trying to have fun up the duff. That phrase cracks me up too! Maybe someone mentioned that in the past, but it popped into my head this morning and I've been desperately trying to remember it so I could post! :haha:
> 
> Oh, and to go back to the Dos and Don'ts - Positions....
> 
> Do: Missionary Style
> Don't: 69
> 
> Do: Doggie Style
> Don't: The money shot....
> 
> Titi - I dare your OH to make a graphic of that.... :haha:

Ha ha, love it!!!! And also love TTHFUTD! I have been trying to pronounce that as if it was a word...it's difficult!



soph77 said:


> Like, make 'the hotdog', 'the sailboat', 'the hamburger' or turn it into a vagina (wrong on so many levels).
> This morning he impressed me with a new one he called it the 'bun in the oven' where he tucked it all like a bun shape and then made it rise like bread in the oven.
> 
> He would KILL me if he knew I was saying this!

This is SO funny Soph!!! I know about the vagina one...too many boys in high school used to do that and think they were hilarious! Your DH cracks me up! Did you guys know that Soph's DH refers to BnB as 'Ovarian Avenue'? I love that!



Titi said:


> Hi Girls.
> 
> TTHFUTD if perfect! I vote for that name-tho I'm a little scared that I'll be the only one not in the thread down the road, like all the other graduate threads :sad: I am a member of the all new chart stalkers group and they have flashy bfps next to about everyone on p.1 except me. Nobody even comes around anymore because the moderator has actually already HAD her baby :cry:
> I have NEVER gone into first tri or any other pg threads. I can't bear to. I've kinda been saving that for a special treat if I get pg. But I do know, having been around here for a while that it gets really sad to make all these friends and then miss them one by one as they get pg-so I would love the idea of a graduate thread for my favorite group!!!!
> 
> So, I've done it-I have successfully actually forgotten which dpo I am and when af is due!!!! If I think hard or look at calendar I could figure it out but I am just so pleased not to wake up and the first thought out of my mind is "I am 7dpo!" or whatever, and trying to remember upon awakening if I have to temp or use fertility monitor etc. It actually has REALLY helped with the 2ww stress/depression that sets in.
> 
> Also-I have realized that any time I get sad about stuff is when I dwell on it. Like, if I see a FB or bfp announcment pregnancy announcement now and immediately turn my thoughts to something else I'm perfectly okay. It seems it is a choice whether or not to be sad. From this I've really seen that the times I get sad I am actually soaking up self pity thoughts and deliberately dwelling in them. Like, I will see a FB announcement and then from there move on to thinking about what I would do if I were pg-how to announce to dh, what it's like to hold our baby-and then from there I move on to thoughts of what if I never get to do that! So choosing not to let myself even think about any of this stuff (actually using same technique for symptom spotting) is really helping too.

Hey Titi x I think this realisation is a great one and really helpful for me to remember as well! I am a total believer in the fact that it is our reaction to things that determine how we feel...but it is so hard to put that into practice in some situations. I really like what you are saying here, thanks for helping me to have some perspective :hugs: And I agree with Jaimie, get off that Chart Stalkers group! That must be really hard love. I did just see that Whitbit got her BFP after two and a half years...that gave me hope for all the lovely TTCers for who it has been taking a bit longer... :hugs:




MyTurnYet said:


> In some fun news, in a couple weeks my mom is going to come over for a mother-daughter slumber party. She is going to spend the night on a Friday night and we'll watch a movie and have popcorn...probably Mama Mia, and the next morning I'll take her to my favorite breakfast place, and then we're going to the spa! We're getting massages and facials and manis and pedis...we're going to be there like allll day.:cloud9: It was my mom's day gift to her like 4 years ago and we never went so now I'm making it extra special. So excited!:happydance:

This is awesome Jill, what a lovely thing to do! My Mum is actually on the way over so I need to get up so I'm not in my PJs when she arrives. That sounds like a super fun thing to look forward to xx



tryforbaby2 said:


> They told me that anyone has a 75% chance of mc. And although I had a child 6 years ago, doesnt mean everything in our bodies has stayed the same. If I have another MC they will do genetic testing on the baby. They also said when and IF I do get pregnant again, I will be high risk due to the 'undetermined' MC. I cant understand why I seen a healthy and bouncy baby a few weeks ago and now nothing.....:shrug: I am having such horrible cramping and bleeding from the D&C the other day. I did damage control when I came home and put away all baby stuff except for baby ultrasound. The hospital gave me a disc with about 40 pictures of baby on it. I need to figure out how to not get pregnancy updates via mail and email......they are upsetting me! DD keeps rubbing my belly to make the baby 'Not sick' anymore....:cry: Follow up post op appt on tues......well girls I am back......what have I missed?.....Soph.....have you tested again yet?

Oh lovely Julia :hugs: I'm so so so sorry. Your DD rubbing your belly just broke my heart. I can't even fathom all the heartbreak you must be feeling :hugs::hugs: hope that the follow up appointment goes ok and that you can find a way to not get the email updates - that must be horrible. We love you Julia :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> That is so weird Titi because I was having that exact same thought this morning ~ that I am the only one making myself miserable by dwelling on what we don't have, and that I can choose to focus on other things :thumbup: I am SO proud of you for not knowing where you are at in your cycle!!
> 
> Believe me-it's taking a LOT of willpower to not look at the calendar or pay it thought! It's not some sort of magical carefree attitude I've suddenly acquired! :haha:
> 
> Can I join you on your summer insemination vacation? I want to make it official. I'll still going to take EPO and maca, but I'm not going to track my cycle, just aim for sweet lovemaking :haha: every three days or so and not get bent out of shape on the outcome. I did call and make an appointment with the FS but they can't see us till September so I would really like to just focus on regaining my sanity, letting go of the disappointment and jealousy, and being grateful for what I have. :happydance:
> 
> ahhhhh you can totally join me but don't want you to give it up if you're not ready!! Maybe I should call the FS I was looking into if it might take that long to get in-since I was thinking about going in Sept. if nothing has happened yet......maybe we can get matching HSGs???
> 
> I cried when I read about the all new chart stalkers p. 1 Titi ~ I hope you can erase that thread from your subscriptions and not check it anymore. That totally sucks hon :cry:
> 
> oh no! Don't cry-The ladies there were wonderful-they're just a lot luckier than me!!!!
> 
> So glad TTHF is bringing you some joy, hope it can support your endeavor to let go of the obesession :hugs:
> 
> Anyhoo ~ onto the most recent hilarity!!
> 
> The interview with double rainbow orgasm guy is AWESOME. He is a total nut job, although loveable in a naieve hippy way. My favorite part is how he thinks some remixes are ripoffs and content infringement, and how he thought he would go viral some day :dohh: I saw two different rainbows on my drive from Phoenix to Tucson yesterday - I kept thinking "so intense, what does it mean?" Back in March there was a really nice double rainbow in front of my house and I was hoping it would make me pg :haha:
> 
> 
> grrrr_ I have GOT to get to a normal computer so I can watch this!!!!
> 
> 
> Today I am going to start making a beaded flower for my friend's wedding - she is going to wear it in her hair.


Gosh that sounds beautiful!!! I would love to wear something like that-will have to post pics. I think it would be really cute on Marlow too!.
:hugs:


----------



## Titi

ah tryforbaby2, I am so sorry hun that you have to go though all of this. Bless your DD-I am going to send so many prayers to the universe for a soon sticky bean for you.


----------



## Titi

SquirrelGirl said:


> I tried the BSF (Baking Soda Facial :haha: ) this morning. At first when putting on the paste, I didn't think it was doing much for exfoliating... but wow, when I started to wash it off! It didn't hurt, but you could definitely tell it was exfoliating! For 50 cents a box, if it works, it's got to be the best acne treatment in the world!!!!! I do think the Vitex is really helping me.... maybe in another couple months my face will be clear again?? :thumbup:
> 
> aww I was getting excited you did the bsFUPTHEKOOTCH!!!! But proud you tried the facial too!......................
> lol... :shock: Oh the things we share on BnB! I would never in a million years be able to discuss this kind of stuff in person!!! :rofl: My personal favorite position, which also happens to be perfectly fine (I assume) for TTCing, is me laying on the bed but with my backside at the edge of the bed, legs up in the air. And OH standing next to the bed. Wheeee, my fave! lol!

OUCH! IDK what's wrong with me but anytime my legs are in the air in REALLY hurts my insides-kinda by my left ovary. Maybe this has something to do with no baby yet? I am SO boring!!!! My favorite position hands down, without a doubt is Missionary. I know it's so boring but kinda one of the only positions I can, well, you know :blush:


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :
> 
> That is a great position Squirrel - there should be a smiley for it! Can you imagine, pornographic smileys? Wish I were a graphic designer...

Hope this isn't going too far...but something like this? 

https://forum.thescubasite.com/adult/quicky.gif


----------



## Titi

LuckyD said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of OH-he has used PH strips in the past to check his saltwater fish tank levels....I wonder if they are the same.........I think he got them at the fish/pet store.
> 
> 
> My DH is obsessed with his tank. It's the only reason I ever found B&B-He was spending all his spare time on an "aquarium Forum" so I said, "fine-I'm going to find a forum for my hobby!" well, you see what my hobby is :blush:
> Seriously though we can test our kootchies with the fishy strips maybe?!
> 
> I'm not sure why, but this really made me laugh for some reason! I think just the idea of buying things from the pet store to use on your kootch...just seem kinda amusing!
> 
> I know, they are totally geeky. But hilarious as well. I think I mentioned, my Dad has a whole pile of them, he has a kind of tour business with them (my Dad is a pretty out-there and unique kind of person). When we rocked up to our Civil Union on them we were cracking up the whole way, it was so funny.
> 
> We had some of our engagement photos taken on segways! Have to post them!
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Interesting article....
> 
> https://www.menstruation.com.au/periodpages/healthyvagina.html
> 
> The basics of maintaining a healthy Vagina
> 
> *
> Do not douche. The only exception to this rule which may be acceptable is if you are trying to conceive and are trying to alter your vaginas pH for a greater good. Do it as little as you can and increase the number of lactobacilli in your diet through upping your intake of yoghurt or taking acidophilus tabletsClick to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, that is interesting. I have acidophilus yoghurt every morning with my muesli...glad to hear that it is a good thing for TTC.
> 
> YUMMY I love muesli & yougurt! Do you make your own cereal or buy it? It's so good for you!!!! I have recently just started taking probiotic pills too. I also love Kefir-a probiotic drink.
> 
> 
> Hey Titi x I think this realisation is a great one and really helpful for me to remember as well! I am a total believer in the fact that it is our reaction to things that determine how we feel...but it is so hard to put that into practice in some situations. I really like what you are saying here, thanks for helping me to have some perspective :hugs: And I agree with Jaimie, get off that Chart Stalkers group! That must be really hard love. I did just see that Whitbit got her BFP after two and a half years...that gave me hope for all the lovely TTCers for who it has been taking a bit longer... :hugs:
> 
> I agree-It's VERY hard to put into practice. I will need lots of help from you too!!!! :friends:Click to expand...



PHEW! sorry for the multiple posts-I can't manage that many multiquotes and am sorry for anyone I forgot!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Ah ha ha LuckyD what the heck are those two smilies doing?! It isn't going to far but I don't know what is going on - makes me crack the heck up though!! That was definitely a deliberate reference to The Dude - his dudeness - el duderino. I first saw The Big Lebowski in NZ ~ it was the first and only movie I went to see in the theater by myself.

That is so rad that you rolled up to your civil union on segways! Pretty funny that your Dad has a whole pile of them. How was your Mom's play? I meant to ask about that - just the thought of seeing a production like that seems so cool! 

Titi - it is really neat that you have engagement pics on segways. My flower isn't turning out so hot - think I need to use different fabric or something...I've gotten some ligament type pains from having my legs up a couple of times, but not always...I bet the pH strips would work for your cm but would you have to get some on a Q tip and then put it on the strip? Or just stick the strip up there? Curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## soph77

Oooh I just ordered some ph strips to test my kootch!

My multiquotes got out of control and I couldn't handle them so I will just try to reply to whoever willy-nilly.

LOVE the double rainbow remix, I will have to pass that one along to my friend who originally showed me the clip.

I have seen puppetry of the penis, it was hilarious. I highly recommend seeing it if you get the chance. Nothing like a couple of middle aged Aussie blokes getting their kit off and playing with their neck and gibblets. They do this funny one called the 'bulldog' where they poke their sack/nuts/ballbag (whatever you want to call them) back through their legs so they are poking out the back, they he ran around barking like a bulldog and went down into the audience and sat on a ladies lap.

I am loving the positive attitude ladies, you truly are a bunch of champions! I am so glad that I am part of this group, I consider you all friends and love you dearly!! Getting all mushy here, the witch must ave bought her hormones with her. This is by far the best, funniest, most supportive group on BnB, and we should all appreciate how lucky we are to have found each other! Sob finished.

Julia, still thinking of you sweetie and I am worried about you too with your sisters. I know the crazy one won't give a shit, but if you can block her and have a big heart to heart and cry with the other one, do you think she will be more understanding and supportive. If you are anything like me you probably subscribed to a heap of sites which are now sending you updated about your baby. I know this would be killing you, can you get dh to go through your email for you and unsubscribe to all of those? My heart is still going out to you, and poor Hayley, she is too young to fully understand :(

Lucky, I did a belly dancing job last night for some corporate awards night gig, and they had the three head honchos arriving on segways - I thought of you! We were only supposed to be dancing the guests in, dancing the award recipients in, and then fluffing around while the photos were taking place. But we ended up having to dance for 3 HOURS STRAIGHT!!!! My feet are still sore today (dancing in high heels - ouch!) That was not in the contract so we are in negotiations to get much more money! And you know Dylan Lewis, that presenter from Recovery? Well he was the compare for the night, had to dress up in a genie outfit. Talk about washed up! From being a TV host, to doing corporate gigs!! I bet he still got paid waaaaaaayyyyyyyy more than us, and we did all the work! He just introduced the night and then stood around looking genieish for photos!

Anyway, sunny day with no wind here, going out in the boat!!! Last day of holidays :(
Start my new job tomorrow, I'm getting nervous!


----------



## Lilaala

Ahhh I'm so behind! Sister in Law who doesn't know we're TTC was here these last few days, barely managed to read up let alone to reply! 

Where to start?

TTHF Pregnancy thread is a must-have, I say! I've seen the fear in 1st Tri and I want nothing of it! (Easier said than done I'm certain) Bring on the laughter!!! 

All that being said, (And TTHFUTD is GREAT!!) I'd almost say why don't we just enjoy the crap outta this thread? Why do we have to separate once we conceive? I vote for sticking to a single thread and making jokes that cross any 'boundaries' that would separate those who are UTD and those who aren't yet. This is the most at home I've felt on BnB and I've been on this site since the end of '08, I want to stick to together regardless of 'status'. :thumbup:

Honestly LTTTC can be so soul destroying, but I can't regret the loss of my ignorance one bit! I'm very glad I'm not super fertile with some sort of self centred superiority complex because of it (not pointing any fingers to anyone reading this at all! I Just know some people like that IRL), honestly LTTTC really is a secret world, no one talks about it at all in society! (at least not where I am?) and the word 'infertility' to those without knowledge means 'incapable of having children' when that's not it at all! Honestly how many people out there in the world do you think there are who literally could not ever under any circumstances bear children? Those with Hysterectomies/testicular loss are about the only people who couldn't bear children, and even then there are options that will result in a child. The rest of us just don't catch really quickly, or without a bit of help. The word 'infertility' has such a stigma! I am grateful not to be blind to this, as hard as it is, there has been so much learning, learning about myself, about others, about the secret world of LTTTC, and I couldn't have learned it any other way! That being said, am I done the TTC learning yet? :haha: 



That rainbow guy must have been on some drug, holy cow! I did load the video for my Sis and we both laughed and then for the rest of the day randomly found bits of conversation to throw in a "What does this _mean?_" :rofl: 





soph77 said:


> See doodle art....
> 
> https://www.stageandcinema.com/puppetryofthepenis.html


OMFG!! :rofl: :rofl: Going to show hubby....

Titi I saw 'Waiting' also and we do joke about "The Goat" sometimes. :haha: 



Titi said:


> Also-I have realized that any time I get sad about stuff is when I dwell on it. --- It seems it is a choice whether or not to be sad.

:hugs: Titi I have been trying to put that into practice as well. I was told once by a very happy person that "Happiness is a choice". It's not the circumstance, but how you react to it, and you can wallow or dance, that doesn't mean you don't work hard for changes you want, it just means you don't feel like shit until the changes happen. :hugs:

Niamh: My fingers are crossed with SquirrelGirl!

Jamie: I LOVE your plan for what to do until Sept! Also, 'FUTD' made me :rofl:



soph77 said:


> Oooh I just ordered some ph strips to test my kootch!


I just spat out my coffee and almost choked. :rofl: I have no idea why because this is nothing out of the ordinary for the topics, in fact that PH test strips for the aquarium tops your normal ones, so I think it was just in how you said it, so matter-of-fact and almost just in passing. Thank you for the laugh, but could you loan me a mop for my desk top? :rofl: 




Hey SquirrelGirl: KOOCH. That is all.


----------



## Lilaala

Tryforbaby2: Oh hun I'm so sorry you're going through this, I can't imagine how hard it must be. I'm not sure what I could say to help but you are in my thoughts. :hug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

SquirrelGirl said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 15 or 14 DPO today having some cramping could mean any thing! :shrug:
> 
> I shall keep my fingers and toes crossed for you! :af: When is AF due?
> 
> 
> 
> Titi - :hugs:
> 
> Good to know you use the baking soda as an exfoliator. I'm going to go try that right after I catch up on my BnB...
> 
> Facebook sucks for the baby announcements. I've hidden many people because of it. I definitely dwell on it. I'm sure you're right, if you don't allow yourself to continually think about it, it's probably easier to not get so sad about it. But that's the great thing about the TTHF thread, there's always something to laugh about here.Click to expand...

Im offically a day late LOL



tryforbaby2 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Julia I feel the same for you, heart broken and I cant believe it, so shocked to hear your news:hugs::cry: gut wrenching. I know how feel and take time to heal make peace and mark Jordan's short existence with you.she will for ever be withe you :hugs:just want you to know we are here for you to listen and hope we can help in the healing process.
> 
> I know you may not want to answer yet, but I am interested to know why they have told you, you have a 75% of MC again! :hugs:
> 
> They told me that anyone has a 75% chance of mc. And although I had a child 6 years ago, doesn't mean everything in our bodies has stayed the same. If I have another MC they will do genetic testing on the baby. They also said when and IF I do get pregnant again, I will be high risk due to the 'undetermined' MC. I cant understand why I seen a healthy and bouncy baby a few weeks ago and now nothing.....:shrug: I am having such horrible cramping and bleeding from the D&C the other day. I did damage control when I came home and put away all baby stuff except for baby ultrasound. The hospital gave me a disc with about 40 pictures of baby on it. I need to figure out how to not get pregnancy updates via mail and email......they are upsetting me! DD keeps rubbing my belly to make the baby 'Not sick' anymore....:cry: Follow up post op appt on tues......well girls I am back......what have I missed?.....Soph.....have you tested again yet?Click to expand...

Julia so glad to see you hun, I could reach across the miles and give you a big hug I'm so sad for you, I was wondering how your DD would handle it and for you having to tell her the news, I know my DS was very young but wanted to know were the baby had gone:hugs:
Get you DH to read though those emails their is an unsubscribe link in them, so you don't have to be reminded hun.

Hun I think I will PM you, will you be going to your own doctor hun for a check up. :hugs::hugs:


Titi that was a great post and I am so glad you are finding some FUN here :haha: we so need it at times:flower:

Lucky D I loveeeee that smiley cool doggy style PML, not one of my favourite positions!!!!

are we talking positions!!!!:haha::winkwink: I like on top and miniosary fav is on top!!! RIDE THAT LOVE STICK :winkwink::haha: sorry lowering the tone there!!!!

Lilaala so true some people do not know how lucky they are, but then we will be all the better parents for the waiting :hugs: ooh and thanks! :flower:

Jaimie hey hun I like your plan!!! :hugs: you like my word tackle hehehe I must get the thinking cap on and think of some more!!!

Crappy I feel like I am missing people :dohh: If I am so sorry :flower::hugs:


----------



## Titi

Lilaala said:


> All that being said, (And TTHFUTD is GREAT!!) I'd almost say why don't we just enjoy the crap outta this thread? Why do we have to separate once we conceive? I vote for sticking to a single thread and making jokes that cross any 'boundaries' that would separate those who are UTD and those who aren't yet. This is the most at home I've felt on BnB and I've been on this site since the end of '08, I want to stick to together regardless of 'status'. :thumbup:
> 
> I agree and disagree. I agree that everyone that gets a bfp should DEFINITELY stick around. This is such a lighthearted wonderful thread and I think that it is a favorite of us all! I too would be sad to be "split up". I don't want a separate thread as a way to separate us or to "not hear pg talk" because I actually not only cope very well but ENJOY pg talk from people I care about who know what its like to have to wait a while for a pg-but I think it's just a great idea for an ADDITIONAL resource for our pg girls since apparently the typical pg threads aren't as cool as us!!!!!!
> 
> Honestly LTTTC can be so soul destroying, but I can't regret the loss of my ignorance one bit! I'm very glad I'm not super fertile with some sort of self centred superiority complex because of it (not pointing any fingers to anyone reading this at all! I Just know some people like that IRL), honestly LTTTC really is a secret world, no one talks about it at all in society! (at least not where I am?) and the word 'infertility' to those without knowledge means 'incapable of having children' when that's not it at all! Honestly how many people out there in the world do you think there are who literally could not ever under any circumstances bear children? Those with Hysterectomies/testicular loss are about the only people who couldn't bear children, and even then there are options that will result in a child. The rest of us just don't catch really quickly, or without a bit of help. The word 'infertility' has such a stigma! I am grateful not to be blind to this, as hard as it is, there has been so much learning, learning about myself, about others, about the secret world of LTTTC, and I couldn't have learned it any other way! That being said, am I done the TTC learning yet? :haha:
> 
> It's true-"nobody knows, the trouble I've seen....." No one wants to hear it either. I am so surprised constantly by all the stupid advice and "wisdom" I hear from people who have never experienced anything remotely close to this!
> 
> Titi I saw 'Waiting' also and we do joke about "The Goat" sometimes. :haha:
> 
> Yes! That's the one! DH got me with the goat a few times! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Also-I have realized that any time I get sad about stuff is when I dwell on it. --- It seems it is a choice whether or not to be sad.
> 
> :hugs: Titi I have been trying to put that into practice as well. I was told once by a very happy person that "Happiness is a choice". It's not the circumstance, but how you react to it, and you can wallow or dance, that doesn't mean you don't work hard for changes you want, it just means you don't feel like shit until the changes happen. :hugs:
> 
> yeah-I had a friend once who used to say "misery is optional" and I do believe it. Also one I'm really enjoying is that "serenity isn't freedom from the storm, but peace within it". Wow this ltttc may make us into some super gurus!!!!
> 
> Hey SquirrelGirl: KOOCH. That is all.Click to expand...


Someone mentioned the word "kooter" a ways back and that made me :rofl: too-Kooter-ha!!!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Niamh, yes I have a follow up post op appointment tuesday at 2:15. I had to call and move my prenatal appointment from monday to tuesday. I am trying to come to terms with it all. My sisters both smoke and have unhealthy relationships and are not healthy, whileI amthe opposite. I dont smoke and drink only when af showed while TTC, I eat healthy and exercise....and they are the ones having healthy babies! Grrrr! :growlmad: Rant over.....for now......lol......I heard my little sister (not the crazy one) had an abortion yesterday.....which in turn makes me angry and upset. She planned this baby with her boyfriend,then he left her because she is annoying and clingy, so she went to the nearest clinic. It pisses me off, and they should have known better to NOT tell me right now. I am the only one out of the 3 of us that wanted a baby, that tried for a baby so long......grrrr......thought I would catch you girls up on my crazy sisters. By the way, Soph, my crazy sister seems happy I lost mine and that Kim had an 'A', because now its just her......and then she says to me (has the balls to say to me!!!) everything happens for a reason and that is God's way! F U!.....You all know how crazy she is!!! How rude! I will not talk to her if I dont have too! 

Niamha and Soph, have you tested yet?

I cannot wait to :sex: again......Bring on my favs: Digi Opk's and My Softcups!!!


----------



## Dee7509

Titi - I am thinking that the procedure is usually done the day after BD and the mixture is tested for ph. So maybe you can use a softcup and test the fluid that remains in there the next morning?

Jaime - the flower sounds lovely

Tryfor - what awful circumstance, it must seem terribly unfair but continue to be strong :hugs:

TTHFUTD sounds great!

Celtic Niamh - FX'd for you and for the others who are close to that time :hug:

Hi to everyone I may have missed out.


----------



## Dee7509

Ohhhh and the latest ... rainbow clip, frisky smilies, seeing double seeing double etc...:haha: Love them all!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Tryfor .... Hugest hugs ever coming your way.... :hugs: I am soooooo sooooo sorry you are dealing with your sisters in addition to dealing with your loss. What the F!!!! 


Titi, I love the whole "misery is optional" idea. 

I kinda lost track of what else I was going to reply to...

Oh, the only reason I think a new thread would be nice, is that it seems like the ladies who've gotten the two lines don't feel comfortable talking about their experiences in here. So it seems like a good way to let them discuss whatever they want without fear of upsetting someone, you know? 


Niamh -- a day late........ oooooh, fingers crossed even harder now! :af: !!!!!!!!!! I'm beginning to get a tad impatient to have an answer for this cycle, but I still have another week to go... blah....


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ejay said:


> I am in bed chatting to you girls and OH is doing his snore poof thing in the next to me, he snores when he breaths in and makes this poof sound when he breaths out it cracks me up every time and he still doesn't believe me when I tell him about it:haha:

My hubby does this too! It cracks me up!! I end up needing to wake him up so that I can go back to sleep.

Lucky, loved the smiley! Nothing is ever going to far here!

We've got crop dusting planes flying around here today. Just ran out and got some pictures. They plane I was photographing kept getting farther and farther away, so I ran back to the house in flip flops, and got the car so I could get closer. Hoping I got some decent pics. With the very long range zoom, it's hard to get a clear pic....


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey ladies.... in my "journal of hotness", Titi thought it would be a good idea to start tracking what we are eating and when we exercise. In the past I've used a website: www.livestrong.com which has a page called "My Plate". You can track exactly what you ate and even what exercise you did in a day. Based on your height weight and goals, it will track your calories and tell you how many more you can have in a day. I've done this a couple times in the past and it always has worked wonders for me. 

ALSO...... for the ladies struggling with blood sugar, there is a "My Plate D" specially for diabetics. 

I created a group (it's by invitation only so not viewable) where if you would like to join this site and track your calories, we can all keep each other motivated. If you join, let me know your login name and I'll send you the invite. I am "Squirrelyone" on that site. 

I think it could be a really great way to keep each other motivated to stay healthy. And perhaps something else to obsess over and take our minds off of the TTC stuff a bit! :thumbup:


----------



## Lilaala

Oooh Niamh I hope this is it!! When are you planning to test? :dance:

Titi I love that your hubby actually pulled 'The Goat' on you!!! ROFFLE!!!! :rofl: 

I like the sound of sister threads then, TTHF, TTHFUTD, what will the parenting TTHF be called? Will they all have links to one another in the first post?

Tryforbaby2 I am gobsmacked at your sisters, both of them. Honestly, WTF???? Big :hugs: hun!!!

SquirrelGirl that website sounds neat! I just use my Wii Fit (sooo much fun!!) which does my BMI and tracking and goals and such, but it doesn't track my food intake for me.... I try to do that myself as best I can, mostly just salad for dinner once a week, mixed vegetables alongside meals, baby carrots, bananas and apples for snacks, only SMALL portions of icecream, that sort of thing. I do take a women's daily multivitamin with folic acid in it so I know I don't miss out on vitamins regardless of my food. I've thought a few times about starting to write it down daily though...


----------



## Titi

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey ladies.... in my "journal of hotness", Titi thought it would be a good idea to start tracking what we are eating and when we exercise. In the past I've used a website: www.livestrong.com which has a page called "My Plate". You can track exactly what you ate and even what exercise you did in a day. Based on your height weight and goals, it will track your calories and tell you how many more you can have in a day. I've done this a couple times in the past and it always has worked wonders for me.
> 
> ALSO...... for the ladies struggling with blood sugar, there is a "My Plate D" specially for diabetics.
> 
> I created a group (it's by invitation only so not viewable) where if you would like to join this site and track your calories, we can all keep each other motivated. If you join, let me know your login name and I'll send you the invite. I am "Squirrelyone" on that site.
> 
> I think it could be a really great way to keep each other motivated to stay healthy. And perhaps something else to obsess over and take our minds off of the TTC stuff a bit! :thumbup:


Kootch ( I hope you picked that as your livestrong name!!! :haha:)-WHAT A GREAT IDEA! Better than putting in your journal! I made an account-https://www.livestrong.com/profile/titi920/ How do we be friends? 

Today is my last naughty day (really!) I'm not going to be too naughty-but a little. So I will start (wait for it.....) tomorrow! No-really, I'm going to.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Today is a bad day for me to start tracking too! I just made a batch of brownies! Now I just need ice cream to go with them! Nom Nom Nom. :haha:

Since I already had a screen name, I couldn't use Kootch, sorry!!! hahaha, I will go send you the invite to the group now.


----------



## Titi

Happy Sunday all my favorite ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Squirrel-awww I just saw in your post that your livestrong profile isn't KOOTCH : (
common girls-someone can still pick kootergirl! (I dare you!). I went with Titi920-that way it will be easy to find me. 

Niamh-somehow I missed you were a day late-whohooo! FX'd I can't wait to stalk to see what happens!!!! 

Tryforbaby2-I think I've also missed a lot of your sister drama but your last post is crazy. I feel so bad. I can't believe you have to go through that on top of everything else. I don't have sisters-I have 3 brothers and 2 of them are also crazy. Between the 2 of them they have FOUR kids they don't take care of AT ALL! I hope you can find some peace in your situation.......

Lilaala-ha hahah I told My DH that we were discussing him pulling the goat! :rofl: He is such a good sport! He says to make sure you think of the BAT!!!!!

Dee-Really good thinking about ph testing the SOUP (that's what I call the softcup remnants!) I think I'd like to test both me alone & soup to see. I gotta find out where to get ph tests-might just add that to the Sept. list.

As far as DH snoring goes OMG mine snores so much. He does the poof sometimes but more often he actually CHOKES on them sometimes-IYKWIM!!!! I have to sleep in the guest room sometimes. I have rolled him over, nudged him, talked to him, kicked him and about socked him in the face but nothing helps. Sometimes him and all THREE of my dogs snore at the same time! I used to sleep with earplugs but since I couldn't sleep w/o them, I started "weaning" myself off them when we started ttc-didn't think it would be too good to block out baby-ooh-that's a good one:

DO: Wear earplugs if you're childless and your oh snores like a rhino.

DONT: Wear earplugs if you are a mommy and supervising your child.

That wasn't too funny in itself but you have to picture my funny cartoon of the DON"T wear the baby is doing something really naughty and mummy is sleeping soundly with smile on her face and sleepmask and daddy is snoring like crazy. 

Okay-sorry to anyone I forgot! Jaimie-whacha doin?


----------



## Titi

SquirrelGirl said:


> Today is a bad day for me to start tracking too! I just made a batch of brownies! Now I just need ice cream to go with them! Nom Nom Nom. :haha:
> 
> Since I already had a screen name, I couldn't use Kootch, sorry!!! hahaha, I will go send you the invite to the group now.

I LOVE brownies & ice cream!!!!!!!!! It's my favorite dessert-save for chocolate chip cookies & ice cream-both with hot fudge and whipped cream! 

Okay-I'll go get the request. I also wanted to post my FB profile. I was just thinking today how fun all this is and how it's like my best friends in life are suddenly all my computer friends miles and miles (and timezones) away. It made me a little sad, b/c it would be so much fun if we could all just do a girls night out tonight. So, here's one more way too keep up:
https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1165986310


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I was watching an interesting program on PBS this morning, with a group of ladies discussing the womens movement and ladies feeling guilty if they stayed home, or feeling guilty if they worked... well, one of the ladies said something about not having kids... she said she's not ChildLESS, she's Child-FREE. I don't know why but I think that sounds so much better. :thumbup:


----------



## Lilaala

Livestrong profile made, Titi added as a friend... :friends: SquirrelGirl friend request sent.... That which I stuffed in my face hole yesterday and today now recorded. :thumbup:


----------



## Lilaala

Titi: Ahhh I can't remember which one is 'The Bat' it's been ages since I saw the movie! Must look it up... or do I dare? :haha:

Your comment about the kid doing something naughty brought to mind Stewie Griffin writing 'profanity' on the wall while Brian was babysitting. It read "Poppycock" and I laughed so hard.

My hubby only snores when on his back, and then only gently. If I'm awake it's enough for me to nudge him until he rolls over and stops, but the walls do not vibrate or anything. :) 

'Childfree' I read an entire article once that was in Time about that, people getting called selfish and being ridiculed and harassed for not wanting to have children. What it comes down to is the happiest couples were the ones who had what they wanted. Those who wanted kids and had them were happy, and those who didn't want kids and didn't have them were happy. Those who had kids but hadn't wanted to have kids weren't as happy, and those who wanted kids but didn't have them weren't as happy, so say the polls. I've got a firm To Each Their Own policy myself so if they're happy I'm happy is the way I see it. :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Niamh, yes I have a follow up post op appointment tuesday at 2:15. I had to call and move my prenatal appointment from monday to tuesday. I am trying to come to terms with it all. My sisters both smoke and have unhealthy relationships and are not healthy, whileI amthe opposite. I dont smoke and drink only when af showed while TTC, I eat healthy and exercise....and they are the ones having healthy babies! Grrrr! :growlmad: Rant over.....for now......lol......I heard my little sister (not the crazy one) had an abortion yesterday.....which in turn makes me angry and upset. She planned this baby with her boyfriend,then he left her because she is annoying and clingy, so she went to the nearest clinic. It pisses me off, and they should have known better to NOT tell me right now. I am the only one out of the 3 of us that wanted a baby, that tried for a baby so long......grrrr......thought I would catch you girls up on my crazy sisters. By the way, Soph, my crazy sister seems happy I lost mine and that Kim had an 'A', because now its just her......and then she says to me (has the balls to say to me!!!) everything happens for a reason and that is God's way! F U!.....You all know how crazy she is!!! How rude! I will not talk to her if I dont have too!
> 
> Niamha and Soph, have you tested yet?
> 
> I cannot wait to :sex: again......Bring on my favs: Digi Opk's and My Softcups!!!

That's it I'm so ready to come over there and kick some sister butt!!!!! :growlmad: Honestly brains are few and far between now! cant not believe on top of every thing you have to deal with that crap, honestly hun delete their numbers tell your mum if they want to get in touch come through her! eeek Slaps all round to knock some sense in to them GRRRR ok sorry rant over!
Julia you are amazing as I'm reading your post I can tell your hurting but you have a plan and you are remaining positive, I know how painful it is to lose a baby you want soooo much but I also had a great surprise of finding out 8 ish weeks after my MC that I was pregnant again and he was my huge and healthy baby! so I could slap that doc telling you 75% chance I think they set the bar to high, I cant wait to see what your own doctor says as I would say he has all your results now. :hugs: you keep your chin up and know you are a better person and forget about those stupid sisters who don't have a clue!
I like the talk of opks :happydance:

I haven't tested yet none in the house I have to wait till Tuesday when I can get to the shops! eeek :wacko: nervous or what! I keep thinking Mother Nature is going to pull a cruel trick on me :haha:


Jaimie did I read you are going to try MACA, you will not be disappointed I swear! get the organic stuff take the capsules or powder in the morning an afternoon only in the evening if you having a late night! they give you a lot of energy:flower:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Lilaala said:


> Livestrong profile made, Titi added as a friend... :friends: SquirrelGirl friend request sent.... That which I stuffed in my face hole yesterday and today now recorded. :thumbup:

:happydance: Added, and sent you the group invitation! :thumbup:


----------



## soph77

tryforbaby2 said:


> Niamh, yes I have a follow up post op appointment tuesday at 2:15. I had to call and move my prenatal appointment from monday to tuesday. I am trying to come to terms with it all. My sisters both smoke and have unhealthy relationships and are not healthy, whileI amthe opposite. I dont smoke and drink only when af showed while TTC, I eat healthy and exercise....and they are the ones having healthy babies! Grrrr! :growlmad: Rant over.....for now......lol......I heard my little sister (not the crazy one) had an abortion yesterday.....which in turn makes me angry and upset. She planned this baby with her boyfriend,then he left her because she is annoying and clingy, so she went to the nearest clinic. It pisses me off, and they should have known better to NOT tell me right now. I am the only one out of the 3 of us that wanted a baby, that tried for a baby so long......grrrr......thought I would catch you girls up on my crazy sisters. By the way, Soph, my crazy sister seems happy I lost mine and that Kim had an 'A', because now its just her......and then she says to me (has the balls to say to me!!!) everything happens for a reason and that is God's way! F U!.....You all know how crazy she is!!! How rude! I will not talk to her if I dont have too!
> 
> Niamha and Soph, have you tested yet?
> 
> I cannot wait to :sex: again......Bring on my favs: Digi Opk's and My Softcups!!!

That does not surprise me at all about your crazy sister, but shocked about your other sister. I did not realise that she was so immature. I guess too immature to realise how her actions affect you. So sorry that you are dealing with this :(

The witch got me yesterday, but I am crossing all my fingers and toes for Niamh - I am sure she's got it!



SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey ladies.... in my "journal of hotness", Titi thought it would be a good idea to start tracking what we are eating and when we exercise. In the past I've used a website: www.livestrong.com which has a page called "My Plate". You can track exactly what you ate and even what exercise you did in a day. Based on your height weight and goals, it will track your calories and tell you how many more you can have in a day. I've done this a couple times in the past and it always has worked wonders for me.
> 
> ALSO...... for the ladies struggling with blood sugar, there is a "My Plate D" specially for diabetics.
> 
> I created a group (it's by invitation only so not viewable) where if you would like to join this site and track your calories, we can all keep each other motivated. If you join, let me know your login name and I'll send you the invite. I am "Squirrelyone" on that site.
> 
> I think it could be a really great way to keep each other motivated to stay healthy. And perhaps something else to obsess over and take our minds off of the TTC stuff a bit! :thumbup:

I am going to joing tonight when I get home from my first day of work in my nes job! Wish me luck! It is a student free day today, and we had to bring a plate to share in the staff room. I made peanut butter and choc cookies, so probably not a good idea to join until AFTER they are all eaten.



Titi said:


> Happy Sunday all my favorite ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Squirrel-awww I just saw in your post that your livestrong profile isn't KOOTCH : (
> common girls-someone can still pick kootergirl! (I dare you!). I went with Titi920-that way it will be easy to find me.
> 
> Niamh-somehow I missed you were a day late-whohooo! FX'd I can't wait to stalk to see what happens!!!!
> 
> Dee-Really good thinking about ph testing the SOUP (that's what I call the softcup remnants!) I think I'd like to test both me alone & soup to see. I gotta find out where to get ph tests-might just add that to the Sept. list.
> 
> DO: Wear earplugs if you're childless and your oh snores like a rhino.
> 
> DONT: Wear earplugs if you are a mommy and supervising your child.
> 
> That wasn't too funny in itself but you have to picture my funny cartoon of the DON"T wear the baby is doing something really naughty and mummy is sleeping soundly with smile on her face and sleepmask and daddy is snoring like crazy.
> 
> Okay-sorry to anyone I forgot! Jaimie-whacha doin?

Great idea! I am going to test the soup when my kootch testing strips come! Titi, you can buy then on ebay for something ridiculous like $3! Make sure you get the full range ones, apparently they are the good ones. Or if you want to go high tech you can get something called a hanna tester which is a probe that you stick up your snatch, but you have to get calibrating solutions and stuff too, so much more expensive.

By the way, my birds have been saying whatcha doing over and over for the last hour.


----------



## soph77

Titi, I added you on fb. I am the belly dancer.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Soph Thanks hun for your positive thoughts :thumbup: sorry AF got you the dam wicked bitch that she is:hugs:


----------



## Lilaala

Sorry she got you Soph! :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Hi again-
Hey Soph thanks for the FB add I found you! I forgot you were a belly dancer. That is so cool. The first unsucessful attempt I had at TTHF!  back in Nov. I started a belly dancing class. It was SO much fun. I really liked it. It was hilarious though-NONE of us were very coordinated and there is just something about a chest shimmy that I just CANT do it!!!! Everyone would crack up every time I tried. Anyhow, then my dog started having seizures, and I stopped going and like a lot things haven't gotten back. I am sorry the :witch: got you today hun :hugs:...........Doesn't she know nobody likes a witchy Kootch!!!
Good advice about Ebay for PH strips-will check there. We can then post our kootch numbers!!!

Lilaala-wow I'm proud of you already posting your diet!!!! I dare not start til tomorrow. Haven't been bad today except since I am on a roll with the mojitos and margaritas wanted to try a new recipe for a cocotini the last day before I'm good!

Child FREE. I like that. It doesn't have quite the depressing lacking sound as childless. Almost like it's a choice-even tho its not. I agree-to each his own.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

soph77 said:


> The witch got me yesterday, but I am crossing all my fingers and toes for Niamh - I am sure she's got it!
> 
> I am going to joing tonight when I get home from my first day of work in my nes job! Wish me luck! It is a student free day today, and we had to bring a plate to share in the staff room. I made peanut butter and choc cookies, so probably not a good idea to join until AFTER they are all eaten.
> 
> 
> Great idea! I am going to test the soup when my kootch testing strips come! Titi, you can buy then on ebay for something ridiculous like $3! Make sure you get the full range ones, apparently they are the good ones. Or if you want to go high tech you can get something called a hanna tester which is a probe that you stick up your snatch, but you have to get calibrating solutions and stuff too, so much more expensive.
> 
> By the way, my birds have been saying whatcha doing over and over for the last hour.



I forgot about your masterbating birds!!!!! :rofl: I think it would be funny if they kept repeating "whatcha doing' while you :sex:

I am off to Ebay now.......... :thumbup:

Sorry about the stupid horrible witch arriving. :cry:

Once you join, let me know and I'll send you the invite to the group! This will be awesome to have people on there to keep us all motivated and on track! :happydance:


Oh, and THANK GOD the world cup is OVER!!!! I'm sure Tanikit is super happy!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Got mine ordered! 160 strips for $2.19 and free shipping! Not sure how they make any money off of that, but whatever!

How do you plan to use those? I mean, they are just flimsy paper. I know if they touch anything at all, like other paper or something, it will show the pH of that.... Because they are flimsy, it's not like you can stick it up in there, right?


----------



## Titi

Jaimie mentioned maybe you can stick a q-tip up there thumbsup: to something else to put in there!).....and then smear q-tip on paper?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ok, i was thinking i'd read that somewhere, just didn't know where! Hope the cotton doesn't get stuck up there! lol! I always worry about using a q-tip in the ear for that reason! :rofl:

Anybody tried soy in here? I'm thinking of giving it a try this next month.... Any weird, horrible side effects? I'm currently reading a really huge thread about it, and most everyone raves about it, but I'd love to hear if any of you have had experience with it....


----------



## Titi

used soy last cycle and this cycle-soy isoflavones 38mg tablets. Last cycle I used them cd2-6 about 76-128 mg broken up in 2 doses-half at 5am and the other half between 10am -lunch.

This cycle I did cd -7 and upped the dosage to 190 mg...taken the same way.

This month I thought I noticed more and longer ewcm but I have no idea if that is the soy or not cuz I'm doing some other stuff too. Other than that-I didn't notice anything different at all either cycle-but I'm not all the way done with this cycle yet so idk.
Wait-now that I think about it-both these cycles I have af like cramps plus running stitches like cramps during 2ww-that's slightly different-made me think I was pg last cycle all that cramping.

PS I read this month in TWO different magazines that following the Mediterranean type diet increased fertility by either 40 or 60% (can't remember now, thanks to cocotinis). Maybe for the diet tracking girls we should make sure we are getting lots of olive oils & fish!


----------



## Lilaala

Haha I tried posting the diet and then decided heck I'll make an account and save it. :thumbup: 

I tried drinking soymilk a few cycles back, but since ovulation isn't my issue it was kind of pointless for me.... Soy is a natural Clomid substitute after all :) By my understanding at least.

Masturbating birds... what? :rofl: 

Hmm, for about two years I took a Salmon Oil Omega 3 tablet daily (I don't eat fish :sick: ) then I stopped because I read about the mercury levels in fish and how too much can cause infertility. :dohh: Can't win for losing?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thank You wonderful women for being who you all are: amazing.

Soph, Damnit........I am sorry she came. :hugs:

Did anyone else see that mush got her bfp?.......


----------



## SquirrelGirl

tryforbaby2 said:


> Thank You wonderful women for being who you all are: amazing.
> 
> Soph, Damnit........I am sorry she came. :hugs:
> 
> Did anyone else see that mush got her bfp?.......

:hugs:

No, I hadn't seen that! :happydance:


----------



## Titi

Lilaala said:


> Hmm, for about two years I took a Salmon Oil Omega 3 tablet daily (I don't eat fish :sick: ) then I stopped because I read about the mercury levels in fish and how too much can cause infertility. :dohh: Can't win for losing?

I get a certified mercury free fish oil at whole foods!


----------



## Titi

tryforbaby2 said:


> Did anyone else see that mush got her bfp?.......

wha?!?! Congrats mush!


----------



## Moondance

Hey girls, so sorry I've not been around lately! I have a bunch to catch up on, but am a bit sick so I just can't be bothered right now.
Headachey and stuffs. 

Does anyone know if its possible spermies can survive for 6 days??
I'm due to get AF in a couple of days and my temps started going down a few days ago so I thought "yup, AF on the way" but now temps are going back up, so its left me wondering about the possibilities. Check out my chart!
Weird....


And UBER CONGRATS to Mush for getting her BFP!!!
UBER congrats to everyone so far who has gotten BFP's. I hope you still stick around, we need you lovely preggers ladies to give us hope that our BFP's aren't too far off!!!


----------



## LuckyD

Titi said:


> My DH is obsessed with his tank. It's the only reason I ever found B&B-He was spending all his spare time on an "aquarium Forum" so I said, "fine-I'm going to find a forum for my hobby!" well, you see what my hobby is :blush:
> Seriously though we can test our kootchies with the fishy strips maybe?!
> We had some of our engagement photos taken on segways! Have to post them!
> YUMMY I love muesli & yougurt! Do you make your own cereal or buy it? It's so good for you!!!! I have recently just started taking probiotic pills too. I also love Kefir-a probiotic drink.
> 
> I agree-It's VERY hard to put into practice. I will need lots of help from you too!!!! :friends:

Ok, so a number of things
1. You are killing me with the expression fishy strips.
2.	Hurrah for segway engagement/wedding/civil union photos! I wanna see yours!
3.	No, I wish I made my own mueslishould probably do that..but they make a delicious brand of muesli here in NZ called Hubbards  lots of yummy dried fruit and yoghurt covered raisins! Yummmmm.
4.	We will help each other xxx



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Ah ha ha LuckyD what the heck are those two smilies doing?! It isn't going to far but I don't know what is going on - makes me crack the heck up though!! That was definitely a deliberate reference to The Dude - his dudeness - el duderino. I first saw The Big Lebowski in NZ ~ it was the first and only movie I went to see in the theater by myself.
> 
> That is so rad that you rolled up to your civil union on segways! Pretty funny that your Dad has a whole pile of them. How was your Mom's play? I meant to ask about that - just the thought of seeing a production like that seems so cool!

Doggy style! Well, thats what I think they are doing.

Do you know that at Burning Man last year there was a camp dedicated to The Dude? They had Big Lebowski parties where you had to come in your dressing gown, drink White Russians and listen to Creedence. 

Mums play was great thanks! Really good, she did a great job, as did the young actors. 

Sorry that your flower isnt working out so well! I am so impressed that you would even attempt something like that.



soph77 said:


> Oooh I just ordered some ph strips to test my kootch!
> 
> I am loving the positive attitude ladies, you truly are a bunch of champions! I am so glad that I am part of this group, I consider you all friends and love you dearly!! Getting all mushy here, the witch must ave bought her hormones with her. This is by far the best, funniest, most supportive group on BnB, and we should all appreciate how lucky we are to have found each other! Sob finished.
> 
> Lucky, I did a belly dancing job last night for some corporate awards night gig, and they had the three head honchos arriving on segways - I thought of you! We were only supposed to be dancing the guests in, dancing the award recipients in, and then fluffing around while the photos were taking place. But we ended up having to dance for 3 HOURS STRAIGHT!!!! My feet are still sore today (dancing in high heels - ouch!) That was not in the contract so we are in negotiations to get much more money! And you know Dylan Lewis, that presenter from Recovery? Well he was the compare for the night, had to dress up in a genie outfit. Talk about washed up! From being a TV host, to doing corporate gigs!! I bet he still got paid waaaaaaayyyyyyyy more than us, and we did all the work! He just introduced the night and then stood around looking genieish for photos!
> 
> Anyway, sunny day with no wind here, going out in the boat!!! Last day of holidays :(
> Start my new job tomorrow, I'm getting nervous!

Aw Soph, I love you getting all mushy! I feel the same, love the TTHF ladies SOOOOOO much. Honestly, you have all been my sanityI dont know how I would be doing this if it wasnt for all of you xxxx

Three hours of belly dancing is pretty full-on! I really hope you get some more money for that!

And a big huge GOOD LUCK for your first day of the new job!



CelticNiamh said:


> Im offically a day late LOL
> Lucky D I loveeeee that smiley cool doggy style PML, not one of my favourite positions!!!!
> 
> are we talking positions!!!!:haha::winkwink: I like on top and miniosary fav is on top!!! RIDE THAT LOVE STICK :winkwink::haha: sorry lowering the tone there!!!!

Are you still late for AF Niamh???? Fingers crossed love!!!

Ha ha, youre not such a fan of doggy style? I have been trying to bust it out a bit as I have a tipped uterus and apparently its the best position for that! 



tryforbaby2 said:


> Niamh, yes I have a follow up post op appointment tuesday at 2:15. I had to call and move my prenatal appointment from monday to tuesday. I am trying to come to terms with it all. My sisters both smoke and have unhealthy relationships and are not healthy, whileI amthe opposite. I dont smoke and drink only when af showed while TTC, I eat healthy and exercise....and they are the ones having healthy babies! Grrrr! :growlmad: Rant over.....for now......lol......I heard my little sister (not the crazy one) had an abortion yesterday.....which in turn makes me angry and upset. She planned this baby with her boyfriend,then he left her because she is annoying and clingy, so she went to the nearest clinic. It pisses me off, and they should have known better to NOT tell me right now. I am the only one out of the 3 of us that wanted a baby, that tried for a baby so long......grrrr......thought I would catch you girls up on my crazy sisters. By the way, Soph, my crazy sister seems happy I lost mine and that Kim had an 'A', because now its just her......and then she says to me (has the balls to say to me!!!) everything happens for a reason and that is God's way! F U!.....You all know how crazy she is!!! How rude! I will not talk to her if I dont have too!

Oh my goodness Julia, I dont know how you cope with all this stuff with your sisters, I really dontI cant believe you have had to hear this stuff so soon after such a devastating experience. Totally dont talk to her if you dont have to! Its just not worth it. You are a super strong woman, and I am thinking of you ever single day and hoping that you are doing ok xxxxxxxxxxxxx



SquirrelGirl said:


> Lucky, loved the smiley! Nothing is ever going to far here!

Yeah, I figured! Glad you liked the smileythat was for you!



SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey ladies.... in my "journal of hotness", Titi thought it would be a good idea to start tracking what we are eating and when we exercise. In the past I've used a website: www.livestrong.com which has a page called "My Plate". You can track exactly what you ate and even what exercise you did in a day. Based on your height weight and goals, it will track your calories and tell you how many more you can have in a day. I've done this a couple times in the past and it always has worked wonders for me.
> 
> ALSO...... for the ladies struggling with blood sugar, there is a "My Plate D" specially for diabetics.
> 
> I created a group (it's by invitation only so not viewable) where if you would like to join this site and track your calories, we can all keep each other motivated. If you join, let me know your login name and I'll send you the invite. I am "Squirrelyone" on that site.
> 
> I think it could be a really great way to keep each other motivated to stay healthy. And perhaps something else to obsess over and take our minds off of the TTC stuff a bit! :thumbup:

I am keen for this Squirrel. I was trying to do something similar earlier in the year, but more to do with making sure I was getting all the different vitamins etc that I need. I have never been a calorie counter though.yikesdo I want to start? I definitely want to keep tracking my healthy eating though.



soph77 said:


> The witch got me yesterday, but I am crossing all my fingers and toes for Niamh - I am sure she's got it!

Oh no, so sorry Soph!! GRRRRRRRRRR!!!!! Hope you are doing ok sweets xxx




SquirrelGirl said:


> I forgot about your masterbating birds!!!!! :rofl: I think it would be funny if they kept repeating "whatcha doing' while you :sex:

Oh holy crap, I forgot about Sophs dirty birds too! That is so funny!



Lilaala said:


> Hmm, for about two years I took a Salmon Oil Omega 3 tablet daily (I don't eat fish :sick: ) then I stopped because I read about the mercury levels in fish and how too much can cause infertility. :dohh: Can't win for losing?

Yeah, me too Lilaala  I am vegetarian and dont eat fish, but I also got scared off by mercury levelsI dont know, its too bloody complicated sometimes! I just think to myself that many women who live in third world and poverty-stricken countries dont exactly have a huge array of vitamins and foods to choose fromand they are able to get pregnant! I try to do the best I can but also try not to beat myself up for not always getting a perfect balance of everything. 



tryforbaby2 said:


> Thank You wonderful women for being who you all are: amazing.
> 
> Soph, Damnit........I am sorry she came. :hugs:
> 
> Did anyone else see that mush got her bfp?.......

Aw, and thanks to you for being you xxx

Wow, thats great about mush!





Titi said:


> Lilaala said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, for about two years I took a Salmon Oil Omega 3 tablet daily (I don't eat fish :sick: ) then I stopped because I read about the mercury levels in fish and how too much can cause infertility. :dohh: Can't win for losing?
> 
> I get a certified mercury free fish oil at whole foods!Click to expand...

Ah whole foods, what an awesome place  we loved in when we went on our American road trip last year  that and Trader Joes! 



Moondance said:


> Hey girls, so sorry I've not been around lately! I have a bunch to catch up on, but am a bit sick so I just can't be bothered right now.
> Headachey and stuffs.
> 
> Does anyone know if its possible spermies can survive for 6 days??

Sorry you are not feeling well Moon! I just read the other day that sperm can live 5-7 days at the very longest. So maybe!

Well, what a catch up that was.! And I know there is heaps of other things I have missed as well

I am feeling very grateful to be part of this thread, I really think it is special and I feel very lucky that I managed to find all of you lovely ladies on BnB.

Not much news at my endhad a nice weekend, its been cold but sunny, we did some work on the land yesterday with my Mum then I made a yummy vege lasagne for dinner. I am 9dpo today and nothing interesting to report. Actually I have sore boobs but in a pre-AF kinda way so not expecting much at the moment.

Sorry  what a boring update! No interesting stories, no usage of the word KOOTCH. I will do better next time!


----------



## honeybee28

Morning!! Monday morning here urgh. but on study leave today, as have my exam tomorrow. it's so boring.

soph - im sorry the witch got you. Niamh!! fx for you! test!
moon - fx for you toooo

i did see about mush, you know it was her first cycle ttc after a mc? Im so happy for her. looks like it is true that people are extra fertile after a mc!!

i've had such a boring weekend, other than going out for a few drinks on friday ive just been studying. but it's been so hot here ive found it hard to concentrate.

I love the TTHF ladies toooooooo.
xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Thank You wonderful women for being who you all are: amazing.
> 
> Soph, Damnit........I am sorry she came. :hugs:
> 
> Did anyone else see that mush got her bfp?.......

 :happydance::happydance:

Mush Congrats :flower:

So are you hun!:hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Lucky hey hun I have a tipped uterus as well so when its high it tips to the back LOL. now I have got pregnant before and I think most were with me on top positions as well! :haha::blush:


----------



## soph77

Niamh, you are 17dpo! when are you going to test hun?


----------



## honeybee28

Niamh :test: !!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

soph77 said:


> Niamh, you are 17dpo! when are you going to test hun?

tomorrow I hope have no spare cash today, till tomorrow pay day! I wish I could test today LOL


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> Niamh :test: !!!

I will LOL :haha:


----------



## Titi

Moondance said:


> Hey girls, so sorry I've not been around lately! I have a bunch to catch up on, but am a bit sick so I just can't be bothered right now.
> Headachey and stuffs.
> 
> Does anyone know if its possible spermies can survive for 6 days??
> I'm due to get AF in a couple of days and my temps started going down a few days ago so I thought "yup, AF on the way" but now temps are going back up, so its left me wondering about the possibilities. Check out my chart!
> Weird....

Hope you feel better hun! Wow your chart does look REALLY promising! I have heard that the max sperm can live is 5 days-BUT of course it seems there are always exceptions-or its possible you could have miscalculated your ov day by 1-right? FX'd!!!!!


----------



## Titi

LuckyD said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> My DH is obsessed with his tank. It's the only reason I ever found B&B-He was spending all his spare time on an "aquarium Forum" so I said, "fine-I'm going to find a forum for my hobby!" well, you see what my hobby is :blush:
> Seriously though we can test our kootchies with the fishy strips maybe?!
> We had some of our engagement photos taken on segways! Have to post them!
> YUMMY I love muesli & yougurt! Do you make your own cereal or buy it? It's so good for you!!!! I have recently just started taking probiotic pills too. I also love Kefir-a probiotic drink.
> 
> I agree-It's VERY hard to put into practice. I will need lots of help from you too!!!! :friends:
> 
> Ok, so a number of things
> 1. You are killing me with the expression fishy strips.
> 2.	Hurrah for segway engagement/wedding/civil union photos! I wanna see yours!
> 3.	No, I wish I made my own mueslishould probably do that..but they make a delicious brand of muesli here in NZ called Hubbards  lots of yummy dried fruit and yoghurt covered raisins! Yummmmm.
> 4.	We will help each other xxxClick to expand...

1. sorry :haha:!
2. I will look for the photos. They made some sort of slide show for us and they are on that but I haven't found them on our picture disk yet.
3. That brand sounds delicious! We do have a few good brands here too......they are better than when I try to make my own.
4. !yay!

Nothing new since last night and I have to get to work!!! : )

Love you girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mushmouth

Thanks girls - I havent been in here since the roll call as i felt sooooooooo guilty at catching easily, and then this happened again. I just hope its not easy come, easy go like last time. 

I'm sorry I've been selfish :( massive :hugs: to all of you

how are we all? I'll have a read back over the last few pages :flow:


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> Niamh :test: !!!

I bought one spent money I shouldnt have but its a :bfp: OMG OMG my hands are shaking my nerves !!!!


----------



## mushmouth

CelticNiamh said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> Niamh :test: !!!
> 
> I bought one spent money I shouldnt have but its a :bfp: OMG OMG my hands are shaking my nerves !!!!Click to expand...

OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!! well done!!! :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

mushmouth said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> Niamh :test: !!!
> 
> I bought one spent money I shouldnt have but its a :bfp: OMG OMG my hands are shaking my nerves !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!! well done!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks now to tell DH eek!!


----------



## Titi

YAY CelticNiamh!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear bout you telling DH!
Congrats to both you ladies :hugs:!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Mush, I am so excited for you. It gives m hope after a MC. Congrats again! You were not being selfish, I wanted to be cautious when I got mine so it didnt seem as if I was rubbing it in. But seriously, I am so happy for you!!! You are giving me hope whether you now it or not!

Niamh, I knew it you dirty TTHF'r! Congrats!! I had a feeling you were, especially since you were hitting 17dpo! Congratulations!!!


----------



## honeybee28

ahhhhh NIAMH!!!!!!! Congrats, amazing news!!! YEEEY!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Grrr....I just checked out the January Jellybeans thread, and wouldnt you know I am the only one on that thread who lost my baby out of a ton of people!

So what is everyone up to today?

Niamh and mush, can you please tell us what you both did TTC this month?


----------



## mushmouth

tryfor- thank you so much hon - you'll never know how much that means to me :hugs:

Niamh - how're you going to announce the amazing news??? I just kinda handed my hubby the stick. :shrug:


----------



## tryforbaby2

mushmouth said:


> tryfor- thank you so much hon - you'll never know how much that means to me :hugs:
> 
> Niamh - how're you going to announce the amazing news??? I just kinda handed my hubby the stick. :shrug:

:hugs: I am so incredibly happy for you! Best news I got all week! :happydance:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mushmouth said:


> Thanks girls - I havent been in here since the roll call as i felt sooooooooo guilty at catching easily, and then this happened again. I just hope its not easy come, easy go like last time.
> 
> I'm sorry I've been selfish :( massive :hugs: to all of you
> 
> how are we all? I'll have a read back over the last few pages :flow:

Oh, Mush!!!! :hugs: and Congrats!!! You haven't been selfish at all! We've missed you, though! :happydance:





CelticNiamh said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> Niamh :test: !!!
> 
> I bought one spent money I shouldnt have but its a :bfp: OMG OMG my hands are shaking my nerves !!!!Click to expand...

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!

I gotta run off to work, but great to see all the wonderful news this morning! TTYL!! And I can't wait to hear the story about telling your OH Niamh! That's my favorite part!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

I would like to mention,that even though my situation is my situation, I am still having rauncy sex dreams!!!

I had a dream I went back to college with my husband but I forced him to stay in a different dorm building so I can move in with Brody Jenner!!! WTF?! I am not even a big fan of his! And I woke up wanting my husband really badly!!! ahahahaha :rofl: Dirty whore! lol


----------



## mushmouth

Julia - you're a star, I told you months ago you were amazing and I stand by it. Love you!


----------



## mushmouth

thank you SG!

oooh tryf- you hoochie!! who is brody jenner? will have to google! lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks girls, he came home for lunch and I said you know the way you asked when the painters were coming! he said yea well I got a hunch so I tested and then I handed him the stick and burst in to tears :cry::flower:

he just smiled then hugged me of course! then he is slagging me amd making plans on bump beds etc LOL god I love him... :cry: feeling im going to be so emotional now for the next 8 months 


Julia ooooh sex dreams :thumbup: you naughty minx and thank you for being you :hugs::flower: 
PS I had one of those funny sex dream as well this morning !!!!


----------



## honeybee28

god it's an emotional rollercoaster in here today isnt it!!! 

Julia you little minx! God, i cant actually remember the last sex dream i had, i only seem to dream about work these days lol im such a loser.


----------



## Dee7509

Congratulations Mush & Niamh! Lots of good wishes coming your way!!

:dust: to those on new cycles.

Moon - good luck and :dust:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Love you too Mush. :hugs:

Honeybee, you are dreaming about work? LOL Maybe think of some fun skanky stuff before bed......:sleep:
I watched a few hours of the show 'The Hills' yesterday, that has to be the reason I dreamt about sex with Brody Jenner. Lets see if I can find a picture of him to attach......


----------



## tryforbaby2

Here he is.....
 



Attached Files:







Brody Jenner for TTHF.jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## mushmouth

oooh whitwooooo - I approve!


----------



## tryforbaby2

I guess he is similar to my hunky sexy husband......

Here is my sexy man......
 



Attached Files:







133.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2









151.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2









162.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 2









202.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tryforbaby2

LOL.....mush.....



These pics above are from vacation.........me and hubbers


----------



## mushmouth

double whitwoo! you're a flippin gorgeous couple!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Me and my crazy girl......

Hailey Brook and Mommy......we are crazy........
 



Attached Files:







146.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tryforbaby2

awww Thank You Mush Love.......


----------



## tryforbaby2

If you notice by the pictures....my husband is a sunglass whore.....one pic is steve madden sunglasses, another pic are ray bans and the last pic is oakleys.......what a whore............lol


----------



## mushmouth

LOL serious sun glasses whore - but they all suit him - Kam wears the most rediculous shades - boo him!

look at you crazy pair! I bet you have TOO much fun!


----------



## honeybee28

awww julia, love your pics. you are so gorgeous, so is your hubby and your dd.

and so is that guy you had a sex dream about lol H O T!

I was just watching Holly's World, you know Holly Madison who used to be in the Playboy mansion, im a bit jealous of her she seems to have such a fun time! i really should go and do some studying lol


----------



## Ejay

Mush and Niamh - OMG OMG OMG OMG, I am so excited for you both, congratulations xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Men.....sunglass whores! :rofl:


Honeybee, have fun studying.......:sleep:


----------



## Annamumof2

OMG i havent been on here for what feels like ages lol and i see some people with good news congrats to the girls with BFP and fingers crossed for soon to be testers, well i have been having sex for the past 4 days now not cum for all but still had sex which is good im on CD 12 i am guessing and i have a very bad back for unknown reason and i felt sick and have hardly eatten a thing, ive took pain killers but not shifted it and the kids well OMG Jay will be going for a week in year one next week and skye is going in reseption next week as well but thursday she will be going all day, i am so going to be worried as she has only been going to nursary and my baby is no longer a baby, she will be 4 next week as well and i can't believe it.

anyway i will shhh for now hehe

and no more big things


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

HOLY COW NIAMH AND MUSH!!! Congratulations ladies! I'm stoked there is a nice sized group to kick off TTHFUTD :thumbup: Ah I just love it! BFPs are lovely first thing Monday morning :hugs: HURRAY for long time try'ers and first cycle post mc'ers getting knocked up! 

Mush you have not been selfish! :hugs: I'm sorry if the roll call put you off, I took it down a while ago because I just really wanted to get a sense of where we were all at. Definitely hope this is super sticky for you and Niamh :hugs: Really glad you are checking in and sharing the fabulous news with us :hugs:

Niamh - you are proving the "taking a break and trying to relax" theory right darn you!!! :winkwink:

Julia ~ it is awesome reading your posts again and I love the vacation pics. I don't even know what to say about your sisters :dohh: Titi does have some similar frustrations with her brothers. That crap would drive me NUTS. I love how you and mush are caring for each other on here - that rocks :thumbup:



soph77 said:


> I am loving the positive attitude ladies, you truly are a bunch of champions! I am so glad that I am part of this group, I consider you all friends and love you dearly!! Getting all mushy here, the witch must ave bought her hormones with her. This is by far the best, funniest, most supportive group on BnB, and we should all appreciate how lucky we are to have found each other! Sob finished.
> 
> Start my new job tomorrow, I'm getting nervous!

Good luck with the new job Soph! And I totally agree with you about how lucky we are to have found each other ~ another silver lining in this TTC experience.

In fact, I went to a couple of get togethers this weekend and it was all I could do not to bring you all up in conversation ~ for some reason I held back because it seemed a little crazy to talk about my virtual friends with my real life friends. I have definitely described TTHF stuff and things about you lovely ladies to a couple of close friends, but in a party setting I guess I worried folks would think I was some sort of internet chat room freak :haha: Seriously though, I love that I can share things with y'all that I can't share with my family and friends. No one understands this experience like you do :hugs:

In case you didn't see this earlier Julia, I "met" Dee, Lilaala, and Titi on the LTTTC threads and in Titi's journal. Titi encouraged them to come over to the dark side of TTHF :haha:



Lilaala said:


> All that being said, (And TTHFUTD is GREAT!!) I'd almost say why don't we just enjoy the crap outta this thread? Why do we have to separate once we conceive? I vote for sticking to a single thread and making jokes that cross any 'boundaries' that would separate those who are UTD and those who aren't yet. This is the most at home I've felt on BnB and I've been on this site since the end of '08, I want to stick to together regardless of 'status'. :thumbup:
> 
> Honestly LTTTC can be so soul destroying, but I can't regret the loss of my ignorance one bit!
> ...
> That being said, am I done the TTC learning yet? :haha:
> 
> ...
> 
> That which I stuffed in my face hole yesterday and today now recorded.

:haha:

Oh Good Golly! I must think that to myself 20 times a day - once I go through my mental list of what I'm grateful for and the benefits of TTC, I think "ok, I get it, can I be pg now?"

I think the main impetus behind TTHFUTD is that once ladies cross over they can't post as much about what they are experiencing in here, or maybe feel less comfortable with all the TTC stuff once they've gotten BFPs. I know there is probably a little guilt once you've gotten UTD and all your best gals haven't ~ even though there shouldn't be. Just like I shouldn't be jealous of beautiful bumps and babies - it still happens :dohh: I definitely would like this thread to be a comfortable place for everyone, but I also see the conflicts pg women must go through in the TTC threads. I think if we have both, hopefully we can all check both threads out but go to our "safer places" when we need to, you know? I think it would be cool to have TTFUTD just so I can check out a first tri thread :haha:

And finally, Lilaala, your posts make me wonder if you can get gobsmacked by poppycock?



CelticNiamh said:

> RIDE THAT LOVE STICK sorry lowering the tone there!!!!

:rofl: I could totally hear you yelling that out loud Niamh - so freakin' funny! Apparently riding the love stick is a good idea :haha:

Titi - I really do think another benefit to the TTC journey is growing spiritually. I laughed when you wrote that this is going to make us all gurus! Love the new profile pic ~ is that your cousin's baby? Don't you love seeing DH hold a baby? I've seen that twice with my DH and he is really uncomfortable and akward but he loves it :hugs: Ahaha - "wait for it - starting tomorrow!" I'm going gung ho on the paleo / low carb thing today :happydance:

Squirrel - I used sparkpeople.com, another "facebook" for people that want to share their exercise and food intake information, for over a year. I feel a little burned out on that sort of thing but I highly recommend it for people that are getting back into the swing of it. I will keep posting the stuff I am proud of in your journal though - I definitely like putting my energy into diet and exercise as a distraction from TTC :thumbup:

Soph ~ I'm so sorry AF showed :hugs: I can't believe you called it on Niamh's BFP! That is awesome. Your belly dancing sounds SO cool! Do you have any videos of you doing it? Remember those awesome videos Niamh posted of that comedian on the irish tv show? :rofl: I picture you as the skinny, talented dancer she was so jealous of. OMG your masturbating birds, I had forgotten about that too. Birds are wicked horny! Just like monkeys...

I really like the pH strip in the spermy trampoline soup idea - and posting our results! I gotta get some fishy strips now...


----------



## tryforbaby2

I was thinking about the new girls the past few weeks as I was skimming through posts. Did they give their names as well?.....

To the new girls, I am Julie, Julia, Jul or whatever.......lol

You guys are going to hurry and get your bfps......all of you.....I feel it!! Just check in with me, ok?! LOL


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie have you been using softcups still?


Iwill be off to the local store as soon as my bleeding stops for a packof those suckers! Those were my best friends while TTC!


----------



## tryforbaby2

:sex: LOVE STICK :sex:


----------



## mushmouth

Haha oh dear I have missed your crazy filths!

Jaimie - thank you honey bunches! I loved the idea of the roll call, i just felt a little hmm... Out of place and that I didn't deserve to be here. Most of you girls have been trying a few months and finding it hard. Where as I catch straight away, twice, just lost one. :( oh well, like I said i really hope it's not easy come easy go. Please let this be a sticky! 

I keep talking to my hubby about 
My friends... And he just looks at me like a nutter! Gotta love BnB!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie great post!!!:hugs::flower:

OOOH yea Shelia Sheek!!! video on you tube she is so funny!!!

I think the two thread idea is a good idea as well, just in case! plus we can all come back and fourth! I cant see my self leaving here though I like that I can still come in here to keep and eye on all my buddies and may be rub my belly on the screen to pass on the luck!


OOOH I dare ye all to not temp and forget what day of your cycle your on :rofl:

Mush I don't think any one felt that way about you Hun, we know what you went through:hugs: hoping this one is a sticky bean. do they know what you MC before will you be having any bloods :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> :sex: LOVE STICK :sex:

:haha::haha::haha: yep whoo hoo LOL


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Rightyo Niamh - are you going to start TTHFUTD and post the link in here? (hint hint) Ha! I love that you dare us to forget what CD we are on!! I'm gonna win that bet sucka :haha:

Julia - I'd be more than happy to send you the cups I haven't used yet. We were discussing superstitions earlier and I'd be willing to bet you are partial to this pack. Speaking of superstitions, I even used the one you opened to show your sister because I thought it would be extra lucky because you touched it :blush: Ok, that is a little weird to admit but there ya go. I have been using them and really liking them but I can definitely order a pack for myself. Did you see my "introduction" earlier to Dee, Lilaala and Titi? They are super duper LT'ers I've "met".

Mush - you've definitely had a tough TTC row to hoe and it doesn't matter one bit how many months you've been trying. You've been on BnB since January and that is plenty long!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dee7509

Wow Jaime, that's a long lovely post! How do you remember everything? there are so many things to comment on I lose track.

Soph - the belly dancing sounds awesome and congratulations on the new job. Sorry about Af though :flower:.

Niamh - didn't realise you were "relaxing" when you got BFP. Really, really cool :happydance:

Julia - lovely pics, you're a gorgeous couple.

Titi - nice photo of DH with baby, meant to comment earlier.

Can't wait to see TTHFUTD and to be a part of it.

This TTC journey is definitely easier having buddies to ask questions, share laughter, console each other and of course, to be happy with when we're successful :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie here it is, please see if its ok trying to think of something witty to say LOL 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/369427-tthfutd-pregnancy-group.html#post6103151


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Awesome Niamh! Nice intro page!! I did my best to post something whitty :haha:

Dee - sometimes I use the multi quote feature on bnb but mostly I copy and paste the stuff I want to respond to into another bnb window or into Microsoft Word, then I add the quote codes later. When I have a big response the multi quotes get a little tough, especially when ladies are quoting quotes (hee). LuckyD is the multi quote queen!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Awesome Niamh! Nice intro page!! I did my best to post something whitty :haha:
> 
> Dee - sometimes I use the multi quote feature on bnb but mostly I copy and paste the stuff I want to respond to into another bnb window or into Microsoft Word, then I add the quote codes later. When I have a big response the multi quotes get a little tough, especially when ladies are quoting quotes (hee). LuckyD is the multi quote queen!

I can see that :rofl:


----------



## soph77

Oh mush, I said it before but I will say ti again, congratulations! I am so happy for you hun! You, Julia and honey were the first friends i made on bnb and I am over the moon for you :)

And Niamh, I KNEW it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You lucky devil!! I had a feeling you were utd days ago, I am thrilled to pieces for you too sweetie! I posted in the tthfutd thread!

Yesterday was ok, I met the other teachers and got to spend time with the ladies in my yr6 team and do some planning which was good. Today is the first day back for the students so I will get to meet them today. I couldn't sleep I was so nervous so I just got out of bed and came on here but I might go and try to do some prep so I can look like I have my head screwed on straight when I get there this morning!


----------



## mushmouth

Thank you girls :hugs: 

Soph I do love you!

Niamh - Sadly because of te way the mc happened, and the fact yet didn't scan me until nearly a week after it started, and 5 days after baby passed, we have no idea about anything. Not even when baby stopped growing. Nothing.

I don't know what to expect from the doc, and kinda putting it off for some reason.

Oooh off to join TTHFUTD! lol

Not sure in blood


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thats ok jaimie, you keep the uber lucky batch of softcups!!! I gotmy bfp on my third month of using them, along with my first whole month of drinking rrl tea and first cycle using digi opks. I am swearing by those three things and that is what I am going to do when I am able! I did see your post of the new girls! WELCOME NEW GIRLS!!!!!!!

Have fun in the new thread girls! Save a seat over there for me....


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:rofl: Soph posted on TTHFUTD that she was "marking her territory" :rofl: That is extra funny because we pee on hpt's to get our bfp's!!! Very clever Soph, glad you are a teacher :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee28

lol!! I've not even looked in TTHFUTD, and i dont think im going to until im... you know....

hey niamh, I dont know what cd im on!! and im not using opk or cbfm or temping or anything lol. I mean, i can work it out.... it's like cd11 or something. but i have to work it out, i dont just know it anymore. maybe the chilled out approach will work for me too!?


----------



## Titi

PHEW! I am on hour 1.5 of a 13 or 14 hour workday and not feeling it-and carpel tunnel like sensations acting up so will make it short.

Tryfor-my name is Kristi-but my nickname is Titi-It's all I could say when I was little (TEE TEE). 

Cocotini recipe-1 part coconut rum, 1 part irish cream, 1 part chocolate liquer shaken over ice and strained in chocolate syrup swirled martini glass. With a dollop of ice cream if you like.

Avatar is actually pic of hubby with one of our friends baby at our "dual wedding shower" we had. He refused to hold a baby when we first met-(scared he said) then slowly graduated to the akwardness to now excitable. Speaking of his cousins baby tho, the cousin has been madly posting pics and status updates and still no WORD from the mum. hmmmm.

okay back to work sorry I'm missing stuff.


----------



## LuckyD

OH MY GOD!!!!!!

Look at what happens when I am sleeping on the other side of the world! I wake up and all kinds of excitement has occurred on the TTHF thread!

Niamh  congratulations love! I am so happy for you!! What wonderful news. And I cant believe it was a month when you werent really TTC.! So excited and cant wait to follow your journey xxxxx 

Mushmouth  I already wrote this on your BFP announcement thread but YAY I am so happy for you! That is such great news!! Am over the moon for you xxxx



mushmouth said:


> Thanks girls - I havent been in here since the roll call as i felt sooooooooo guilty at catching easily, and then this happened again. I just hope its not easy come, easy go like last time.
> 
> I'm sorry I've been selfish :( massive :hugs: to all of you
> 
> how are we all? I'll have a read back over the last few pages :flow:

Oh sweets, thats not selfish  I totally understand. But you dont need to feel guilty, we are all so happy for you! And we know you have had a rough time of it, so extra super happy for you xxx



CelticNiamh said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> Niamh :test: !!!
> 
> I bought one spent money I shouldnt have but its a :bfp: OMG OMG my hands are shaking my nerves !!!!Click to expand...

Cant believe this! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!




tryforbaby2 said:


> I would like to mention,that even though my situation is my situation, I am still having rauncy sex dreams!!!
> 
> I had a dream I went back to college with my husband but I forced him to stay in a different dorm building so I can move in with Brody Jenner!!! WTF?! I am not even a big fan of his! And I woke up wanting my husband really badly!!! ahahahaha :rofl: Dirty whore! lol

Ha ha, Brody Jenner? Thats pretty funny! Isnt it weird that sometimes the dirty dreams are about people you would never think you were attracted to in real life!

The only thing I dreamt about last night was having people over to dinner and then being really stressed that I didnt have anything to cook them! I think I would have rather Brody Jenner.



honeybee28 said:


> awww julia, love your pics. you are so gorgeous, so is your hubby and your dd.
> 
> and so is that guy you had a sex dream about lol H O T!
> 
> I was just watching Holly's World, you know Holly Madison who used to be in the Playboy mansion, im a bit jealous of her she seems to have such a fun time! i really should go and do some studying lol

Grrrr, I cant see the photos on my computer at the moment

Honey, I wouldnt feel too jealous of Holly Madison! 



soph77 said:


> Yesterday was ok, I met the other teachers and got to spend time with the ladies in my yr6 team and do some planning which was good. Today is the first day back for the students so I will get to meet them today. I couldn't sleep I was so nervous so I just got out of bed and came on here but I might go and try to do some prep so I can look like I have my head screwed on straight when I get there this morning!

Oooh, good luck for meet the students! I can imagine why that makes you nervousI always thought it would be a bit scary to be a teacher and have to stand up in front of everyone all day! But it must be fun tooI sometimes wish I had trained as a primary school teacher. I guess I still can! Hope it goes well love xx



tryforbaby2 said:


> Thats ok jaimie, you keep the uber lucky batch of softcups!!! I gotmy bfp on my third month of using them, along with my first whole month of drinking rrl tea and first cycle using digi opks. I am swearing by those three things and that is what I am going to do when I am able! I did see your post of the new girls! WELCOME NEW GIRLS!!!!!!!
> 
> Have fun in the new thread girls! Save a seat over there for me....

I like your lucky combo of three Julia. I just used softcups for the second month, I like them too! But think I might check out the RRL tea as well. 

I really hate the reason that you are back with us, but I love reading your posts again  you are always funny and inspiring and such a lovely person to have around on TTHF xxxx



Titi said:


> PHEW! I am on hour 1.5 of a 13 or 14 hour workday and not feeling it-and carpel tunnel like sensations acting up so will make it short.
> 
> Tryfor-my name is Kristi-but my nickname is Titi-It's all I could say when I was little (TEE TEE).
> 
> Cocotini recipe-1 part coconut rum, 1 part irish cream, 1 part chocolate liquer shaken over ice and strained in chocolate syrup swirled martini glass. With a dollop of ice cream if you like.
> 
> Avatar is actually pic of hubby with one of our friends baby at our "dual wedding shower" we had. He refused to hold a baby when we first met-(scared he said) then slowly graduated to the akwardness to now excitable. Speaking of his cousins baby tho, the cousin has been madly posting pics and status updates and still no WORD from the mum. hmmmm.

Ew, what a yucky long day Titi! Make sure you take lots of BnB breaks!

Your nickname is cute! My little brother used to call me Mamey because for some reason he couldnt say Amy. It was so sweet.

Oh, my OH with babies just kills me. A couple of weeks ago my cousin and her one year old were visiting and we were walking across our landmy OH was carrying the baby and they were playing all sorts of games, it was so sweet and made me get all teary. He is going to be such an amazing father and I just hope hope hope he gets the chance to be.

Gosh, I feel all overwhelmed by all the TTHF news!

Ha ha Jaimie  I am not the only multi-post queen  check you out! How are you doing love? How is the flower coming along? 

Where is Jill these days? I miss her!

Some good friend of ours just had their second baby, a girl called Evie Rose. Such a cute name! They live in Australia but hopefully get to see them soon. I am getting kind of nervous about the fact that in a few weeks I am going to be going to Melbourne to see one of my besties and her new bubs (which hasnt been born yet). I am soooooo happy for her, but when we planned this trip originally I kind of assumed I would be pg by then. I think it will be fine, but I know some part of me is going to find it difficult as well. 

In other news..I have something fun to look forward to in December. I think I already said that I have tickets to go see Blondie and The Pretenders play at a vineyard? Im going with my two other besties and we are going to bring our partners and hire a house for the weekend. It will be sunny by then, and we can go to vineyards and laze around and have bbqs and stuff! I know its ages away, but I cant wait.


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> lol!! I've not even looked in TTHFUTD, and i dont think im going to until im... you know....
> 
> hey niamh, I dont know what cd im on!! and im not using opk or cbfm or temping or anything lol. I mean, i can work it out.... it's like cd11 or something. but i have to work it out, i dont just know it anymore. maybe the chilled out approach will work for me too!?

I'm so proud Honey:hugs::hugs: by the way you have a nice spot waiting for you over with us:hugs:

I don't want us all to get separated or leave any one behind I'm hoping this thread will continue for a long time but we all will graduate and pass on our TTHF vibe to other stressed out TCC Gals.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Lucky thanks hun, Im only hoping we all will have those BFP :hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw Lucky ~ I TOTALLY (totes) know what you are saying about hoping you'd be pg before you saw your friend that is due soon. That is the exact same thing I was hoping for when I went to New York in May ; ( You'll be alright though, it isn't really as bad as you fear. I hope your friend is as sensitive to your frustration as mine has been towards me ~ she is always re-afirming her faith that I'll be a mom someday soon. Are you seeing two babies when you go to Oz? Your trip in December sounds AMAZING!

I did manage to get a better handle on my approach to that beaded hair flower thingy - I'll definitely post pics once it starts to come together.

Whew - I can smell all those stinky pee marks on TTHFUTD from over here in the TTC threads! hee. Honeybee - I can understand you not wanting to cross that line till you get pg, but all the gals are marking their territory over there! I'll do some extra marking to save you a spot, ok?


----------



## Lilaala

Eeee pages of updates! Where to start?? CONGRATULATIONS Mush and Niamh!!! :happydance: Happy and Healthy (and fun!) 8 months ladies!

Tryfor you are a gorgeous gal with a gorgeous family!

Soph I hope you settle right in at your new job and love it there!

Titi that is a ridiculously long shift! Tell me you don't have to do this often?? 

Lucky I love Blondie and The Pretenders are great too! Totally love that you're going to go see them! I'm waaay out of the loop on stuff like that and had no idea they were all still preforming! Wonderful!

Jaimie your pee comment made me :rofl:


----------



## Tanikit

Yay Niamh - big congrats! That is fantastic and I am so happy for you!

The link to the thread you sent me didn't work - can you post it here? 

Congrats Mush! Hope you have a happy healthy 8+ months - see you on the other side.

Fx for the rest of you. Will catch up when I get home after work. (Gonna be late if I don't go now!)


----------



## soph77

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :rofl: Soph posted on TTHFUTD that she was "marking her territory" :rofl: That is extra funny because we pee on hpt's to get our bfp's!!! Very clever Soph, glad you are a teacher :thumbup:

haha I actually didn't think of that when I posted, I just had visions of us all wannabe preggos cocking our legs like dogs do to mark our territory! It is YOU Jamie who is the clever one!



LuckyD said:


> In other news&#8230;..I have something fun to look forward to in December. I think I already said that I have tickets to go see Blondie and The Pretenders play at a vineyard? I&#8217;m going with my two other besties and we are going to bring our partners and hire a house for the weekend. It will be sunny by then, and we can go to vineyards and laze around and have bbqs and stuff! I know it&#8217;s ages away, but I can&#8217;t wait.

Is that a 'Day on the Green' concert? We went to one here not too long ago with Mental as Anything, The Proclaimers and B52's, it was awesome!!! I got so drunk and danced like a maniac. We took the boys and they had a ball too dancing like idiots. All the drunk ladies kept on coming up to us and saying 'your kids are soooo cute!'

Work was good today, the kids were great. There were a few that stood out for all the wrong reasons but the other yr6 teacher run a pretty tight ship and I like that. I think I am really going to love it there. Hope they give me permanency even if I do get UTD! Wont qualify for paid maternity leave but at least I will have something secure for afterwards. Good thing is that even if you are on unpaid maternity leave you still get full pay during the holidays :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit said:


> Yay Niamh - big congrats! That is fantastic and I am so happy for you!
> 
> The link to the thread you sent me didn't work - can you post it here?
> 
> Congrats Mush! Hope you have a happy healthy 8+ months - see you on the other side.
> 
> Fx for the rest of you. Will catch up when I get home after work. (Gonna be late if I don't go now!)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/369427-tthfutd-pregnancy-group-2.html#post6108341

Try that one :thumbup:

Thanks Tanikit


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> Lucky thanks hun, Im only hoping we all will have those BFP :hugs:

It will happen xx



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Aw Lucky ~ I TOTALLY (totes) know what you are saying about hoping you'd be pg before you saw your friend that is due soon. That is the exact same thing I was hoping for when I went to New York in May ; ( You'll be alright though, it isn't really as bad as you fear. I hope your friend is as sensitive to your frustration as mine has been towards me ~ she is always re-afirming her faith that I'll be a mom someday soon. Are you seeing two babies when you go to Oz? Your trip in December sounds AMAZING!
> 
> I did manage to get a better handle on my approach to that beaded hair flower thingy - I'll definitely post pics once it starts to come together.

Thanks for the reassurance Jaimie...yeah, I am sure it will be fine...it's just going to be a pretty intensive week, as we are going over to help out when her hubby goes back to work, so planning to pretty much be there every day, do the cooking, go to the supermarket etc so she can chill out with her new son (they know it's a boy). So it's going to be baby time all week long. Which I can't wait for, but you know, feel a bit nervous about too! Yeah, my friend is sensitive to my feelings...but I don't want her to worry about me, just want her to enjoy being a new Mum. I think it will be fine. If not, I am going to have to do some emergency BnB posts! 

Just seeing the one baby...the other one (and her family!) lives in Sydney.

Glad that the flower is coming together - def want to see pics!



Lilaala said:


> Lucky I love Blondie and The Pretenders are great too! Totally love that you're going to go see them! I'm waaay out of the loop on stuff like that and had no idea they were all still preforming! Wonderful!

Yeah, they are still rockin' it! I saw The Pretenders about five years ago, they were great! 



soph77 said:


> Is that a 'Day on the Green' concert? We went to one here not too long ago with Mental as Anything, The Proclaimers and B52's, it was awesome!!! I got so drunk and danced like a maniac. We took the boys and they had a ball too dancing like idiots. All the drunk ladies kept on coming up to us and saying 'your kids are soooo cute!'
> 
> Work was good today, the kids were great. There were a few that stood out for all the wrong reasons but the other yr6 teacher run a pretty tight ship and I like that. I think I am really going to love it there. Hope they give me permanency even if I do get UTD! Wont qualify for paid maternity leave but at least I will have something secure for afterwards. Good thing is that even if you are on unpaid maternity leave you still get full pay during the holidays :)

Yep, Day on the Green. That's so cool you saw the B52's, I was so tempted to go to that in Adelaide! How fun.

Congrats on your first day going so well! That's great. When do you find out if you get permanency?


----------



## Titi

wow it has been 18 years since I saw the B52's! (with Violent Femmes).

Jaimie-this is for you: :bodyb:

Tryfor-can't remember if I commented on how beautiful your pics are!

Lilaala-Those shifts used to be more the norm than the rarity-sadly......but I hired another person a month ago and now I only have to do them about once every 2 weeks. I work out of my house with my DH so it is really not near as bad as it sounds-just I have either carpel tunnel or tendinitus or soemthing that flares up badly when I work this much.

Speaking of which-back to work & will post more when I get a chance.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Kristi, carpal tunnel stinks.....I hope you feel better and it stops hurting....ouch! And yes, love you did comment, Thank You.

Ok girls off to registration for hailey then my first post op appt since my MC.

Bleeding is horrendous! Wish me luck!


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Kristi, carpal tunnel stinks.....I hope you feel better and it stops hurting....ouch! And yes, love you did comment, Thank You.
> 
> Ok girls off to registration for hailey then my first post op appt since my MC.
> 
> Bleeding is horrendous! Wish me luck!

Good luck hun hope they can help with the bleeding, I dont think you should be still bleeding so much now :hugs:

Kristi ouch you poor thing, hope you get a chance to rest it, my friend suffered from that and she needed a brace to help :flower:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Good morning ladies!

This is what I came home to after my trail run this morning! My dog bullet was trying to jail break Bodhi - my boss' scotty that we are watching. He pulled up the carpet and tore up the padding underneath - what a jerk! :haha:

So Melbourne and Sydney are too far apart to see both your friends Lucky? A week isn't long enough I imagine. Well, I hope you have an awesome time. I totally broke down and cried at the sheer beauty of one of my best gals having such a gorgeous daughter. I bet you are going to have a fantastic time, it is super sweet being around a newborn. That is really great of you to go over and help out like that. You might have a moment or two of frustration with the fact that you aren't pg yet, but I hope the joy of being around a baby and your friend will outweigh that. And you'll definitely get lots of baby dust :hugs:

Tanikit ~ I hope that second link to TTHFUTD works for you. It is awesome that there are four TTHFers on there!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2408_2.jpg
File size: 119 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Titi

wow Jaimie-He's not even trying to pretend he's not being naughty! I love Bullet! ha ha that's so funny-you can tell by the chunks of pad missing by Bhodi's crate he really was trying to jailbreak him. Wait til you have two!!!!! 

Sorry you are still bleeding Tryfor: (

So-do you think I should peek at my calendar so the :witch: doesn't surprise me in public? I'm thinking I'm about 2-6 days out-maybe 4ish but haven't kept up! I like the not knowing-it really is more relaxing.......BUT I don't want to find out at an bad time either...........


----------



## Dee7509

tryforbaby2 said:


> Kristi, carpal tunnel stinks.....I hope you feel better and it stops hurting....ouch! And yes, love you did comment, Thank You.
> 
> Ok girls off to registration for hailey then my first post op appt since my MC.
> 
> Bleeding is horrendous! Wish me luck!

Good Luck!


----------



## Dee7509

ha ha Jaime - too cute! Naughty doggies are so adorable :haha:

I have a question: For those of us who take supplements, do you take all together or do you spread them out? Sometimes they look like so many to take all in one go but if I take some and leave others for later I usually forget.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Niamh, I thought I shouldnt be bleeding this heavy either, but I guess I will wait and see what they say to me at my appt. I have read so much fromsomany other women and some said they have bleed for weeks.......WEEKS!!!! I mean, really? This shit is bad enough let alone having to look at it everyday for WEEKS?!.......

LOL


This experience has made my mouth go alittle sour! Bad Lango!

Jaimie.....your little bullet sure sounds smart! :haha:

I was browsing through the TTC after a loss forum and to my surprise tons of women get pregnant and miscarry the baby at/or around 12 weeks with the fetal growth only showing 8-9 weeks and they didnt know it. They call it a missed miscarriage. I didnt realize how common my same exact situation is?!

So girlies, has there been any ttc breakthroughs lately that I may have missed? Such as what everyone is trying while TTC, anything good for spermy guys or your uterine wall?......


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Niamh, I thought I shouldnt be bleeding this heavy either, but I guess I will wait and see what they say to me at my appt. I have read so much fromsomany other women and some said they have bleed for weeks.......WEEKS!!!! I mean, really? This shit is bad enough let alone having to look at it everyday for WEEKS?!.......
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> This experience has made my mouth go alittle sour! Bad Lango!
> 
> Jaimie.....your little bullet sure sounds smart! :haha:
> 
> I was browsing through the TTC after a loss forum and to my surprise tons of women get pregnant and miscarry the baby at/or around 12 weeks with the fetal growth only showing 8-9 weeks and they didnt know it. They call it a missed miscarriage. I didnt realize how common my same exact situation is?!
> 
> So girlies, has there been any ttc breakthroughs lately that I may have missed? Such as what everyone is trying while TTC, anything good for spermy guys or your uterine wall?......

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

i hope the bleeding stops soon hun and dont go on for weeks as that will make you weak


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hugs: Thank You Anna.

I just got back from my appointment and we can go one of two ways.

#1. If the bleeding does not slow down by thursday, they will torture me again and again. They will do another ultrasound to see how much/if any tissue is left and perform ANOTHER D&C. :cry:

#2. If the bleeding does get a little lighter but still flowing they will give me a shot of progesterone to stop the bleeding.

This doctor advized me to wait 1-2 cycles before trying again.


Ugh.......Gross part ever: I still had to have a pelvic exam even though I was bleeding for two......so gross.....


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Howdy TryFor! No TTC break throughs except for Niamh's BFP : ) We still have not discovered the secret sauce, but we have eliminated well timed intercourse as a fool proof method :dohh:

I'm awfully sorry about your bleeding hon :hugs: I really hope it trickles off soon and that you don't have to endure another D & C. Woa - the pelvic exam does sound intense. But your doc must be used to that sort of thing, you have no reason to feel badly about putting him through that. You are dealing with the worst of it, for sure!

How is DD doing now? Does she still ask about the baby? :nope:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Titi said:


> wow Jaimie-He's not even trying to pretend he's not being naughty! I love Bullet! ha ha that's so funny-you can tell by the chunks of pad missing by Bhodi's crate he really was trying to jailbreak him. Wait til you have two!!!!!
> 
> Sorry you are still bleeding Tryfor: (
> 
> So-do you think I should peek at my calendar so the :witch: doesn't surprise me in public? I'm thinking I'm about 2-6 days out-maybe 4ish but haven't kept up! I like the not knowing-it really is more relaxing.......BUT I don't want to find out at an bad time either...........




tryforbaby2 said:


> :hugs: Thank You Anna.
> 
> I just got back from my appointment and we can go one of two ways.
> 
> #1. If the bleeding does not slow down by thursday, they will torture me again and again. They will do another ultrasound to see how much/if any tissue is left and perform ANOTHER D&C. :cry:
> 
> #2. If the bleeding does get a little lighter but still flowing they will give me a shot of progesterone to stop the bleeding.
> 
> This doctor advized me to wait 1-2 cycles before trying again.
> 
> 
> Ugh.......Gross part ever: I still had to have a pelvic exam even though I was bleeding for two......so gross.....

HMMM why cant they do the scan now hun, I mean why wait you been through enough!!! Ild be on them like a cat on a hot tin roof demanding they fix me!! 

I think 1 is enough well thats just me just wanting you to have what you most desire :hugs:

I would swear by MACA for you and DH I am on it 3 months this cycle being my 3rd it has to have helped I think any way :hugs:

hun something keep bothering me but do you remember when you had to stop working out because of rapid heart rate etc when was that, may be a clue to when something may have happened, I must add nothing you did cause this I hope you know that:hugs: Im wondering is that why you felt ill that day! ignore me if Im way off the mark! 

Jaimie you dog is so naughty LOL and he is not even ashamed


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kristi keep some protection handy for the just incase, I would prob work out when Im due AF I would so laugh if you were late :flower: that would be so cool esp if it was for a good reason :dust:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Howdy TryFor! No TTC break throughs except for Niamh's BFP : ) We still have not discovered the secret sauce, but we have eliminated well timed intercourse as a fool proof method :dohh:
> 
> I'm awfully sorry about your bleeding hon :hugs: I really hope it trickles off soon and that you don't have to endure another D & C. Woa - the pelvic exam does sound intense. But your doc must be used to that sort of thing, you have no reason to feel badly about putting him through that. You are dealing with the worst of it, for sure!
> 
> How is DD doing now? Does she still ask about the baby? :nope:

DD is driving me up the wall but it could be because I am super moody. :shrug: She understands a little but not all of it. Everyone we see she says "my mommy's baby died" or 'mommy lost her baby" then I feel somewhat guilty for not trying sooner after her because now she is moping around saying she is alone and has no one. Its a tough time and I dont feel strong enough right now to deal with it. I am exhausted, extremely sensitive and moody and depressed. My depression right now may be due to the rapid loss of the pregnancy hormones they have said but who knows, I just want it fixed.

BTW, youhave such a great attitude toward everything and a great personality. I just want to say thanks! :hugs:



CelticNiamh said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> wow Jaimie-He's not even trying to pretend he's not being naughty! I love Bullet! ha ha that's so funny-you can tell by the chunks of pad missing by Bhodi's crate he really was trying to jailbreak him. Wait til you have two!!!!!
> 
> Sorry you are still bleeding Tryfor: (
> 
> So-do you think I should peek at my calendar so the :witch: doesn't surprise me in public? I'm thinking I'm about 2-6 days out-maybe 4ish but haven't kept up! I like the not knowing-it really is more relaxing.......BUT I don't want to find out at an bad time either...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Thank You Anna.
> 
> I just got back from my appointment and we can go one of two ways.
> 
> #1. If the bleeding does not slow down by thursday, they will torture me again and again. They will do another ultrasound to see how much/if any tissue is left and perform ANOTHER D&C. :cry:
> 
> #2. If the bleeding does get a little lighter but still flowing they will give me a shot of progesterone to stop the bleeding.
> 
> This doctor advized me to wait 1-2 cycles before trying again.
> 
> 
> Ugh.......Gross part ever: I still had to have a pelvic exam even though I was bleeding for two......so gross.....Click to expand...
> 
> HMMM why cant they do the scan now hun, I mean why wait you been through enough!!! Ild be on them like a cat on a hot tin roof demanding they fix me!!
> 
> I think 1 is enough well thats just me just wanting you to have what you most desire :hugs:
> 
> I would swear by MACA for you and DH I am on it 3 months this cycle being my 3rd it has to have helped I think any way :hugs:
> 
> hun something keep bothering me but do you remember when you had to stop working out because of rapid heart rate etc when was that, may be a clue to when something may have happened, I must add nothing you did cause this I hope you know that:hugs: Im wondering is that why you felt ill that day! ignore me if Im way off the mark!
> 
> Jaimie you dog is so naughty LOL and he is not even ashamedClick to expand...

We thought about the gym scenario too. :shrug: I think that happened when I was roughly 10-11 weeks, so the baby would have passed in utero earlier. I keep looking for answers knowing I am not going to get any. I know it wasnt me, but its so hard to cope with this, especially after seeing a 'supposed' healthy, active baby. 
I dont know why they are making me wait?.....torture maybe? Only time will tell.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Julia Im not surprised your feeling like that, esp as you have not gotten to close the door and end that part of the process moving on to dealing with your grief. when you can, you need to mark this baby short life with you, plant a tree in your garden somthing like that, I found that helped. but I think you should ring your doc tomorrow and tell them you need the scan now before you lose your reason( a white lie may be ehmm bleeding heavier:blush:) its not fair for them to make you wait two weeks to do another procedure or not I mean the scan would tell you now what needs to be done they will see any tissue there and can move quicker to next move. 

You need this to end in one way so you can move on for now your in limbo land and I hate limbo land! its your body your life tell them what you want after all they will get paid wont they! you need peace of mind hun. :hugs:

sorry bit of a rant there, im just so angry for you :hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh TryFor ~ I completely understand why you'd say that you don't feel strong enough right now to deal with it. What you are going through both physically and emotionally just straight up sucks. Are you still doing the raspberry leaf tea? Is that supposed to help regulate hormones? I understand that the maca is supposed to do that too.

Really hope your DD is distracted soon by kindergarten coming up. Also hope that will give you some time to yourself and your job search.

I've never read a decent answer on why women are supposed to wait a few cycles after mc, but then again I've never really looked into it.

You know, we all want answers, especially when tragedies occur. But even in the little, every day stuff - we always seem to be searching for the answer to our question marks. I got a really good "dharma quote of the week" on this today:

WHEN THE QUESTION MARK BECOMES A PERIOD

The spiritual journey is not a very easy one, absolutely not easy at all. It demands a lot from us. And we may not find what we want, absolutely not. Our questions may not be answered one by one. But something else is taking place. Maybe the question mark itself is beginning to rot, become dishevelled, and turn into a period, full stop. Maybe that is happening. It's a possibility. And that seems to be the process of the whole journey: dissolving the question mark into a full stop. The question mark becomes a statement or an exclamation, rather than a hollow line longing to be filled by answers.

I was thinking how good this was for my TTC struggles, ironic because the question "Is this the cycle I get pg?" becomes my period, cycle after cycle. And far more tragic an irony for you TryFor, to say the least. But the wisdom I glean from this quote is that I should try and dissolve those questions, just let them and all the longing they embody go. The process is unbelievably difficult, but I'd rather live my life as a statement than long so many moments away...

Like John Lennon says "life is what happens when you are busy making other plans"

Then again, I fully believe that one needs to fully grieve the tragedies in life, or else they will come back disguised as other frustrations until you work your way through it. I have a gym t-shirt that says "the only way out is straight through".

Holy crap I am full of quotes today! I guess titi was right about all this making us gurus ~ please pay no mind as I am probably full of it : )


----------



## LuckyD

Titi said:


> wow it has been 18 years since I saw the B52's! (with Violent Femmes).
> Lilaala-Those shifts used to be more the norm than the rarity-sadly......but I hired another person a month ago and now I only have to do them about once every 2 weeks. I work out of my house with my DH so it is really not near as bad as it sounds-just I have either carpel tunnel or tendinitus or soemthing that flares up badly when I work this much.
> 
> Speaking of which-back to work & will post more when I get a chance.

Ah, the Violent Femmes...so many teenage memories! 
What do you do for work Titi? (If you dont mind sharing, that is).



tryforbaby2 said:


> Ok girls off to registration for hailey then my first post op appt since my MC.
> 
> Bleeding is horrendous! Wish me luck!

Good luck sweetie xxx will be thinking of you



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> So Melbourne and Sydney are too far apart to see both your friends Lucky? A week isn't long enough I imagine. Well, I hope you have an awesome time. I totally broke down and cried at the sheer beauty of one of my best gals having such a gorgeous daughter. I bet you are going to have a fantastic time, it is super sweet being around a newborn. That is really great of you to go over and help out like that. You might have a moment or two of frustration with the fact that you aren't pg yet, but I hope the joy of being around a baby and your friend will outweigh that. And you'll definitely get lots of baby dust :hugs:

Thanks sweets xxx yeah, Melbourne and Sydney are a plan ride apart, and anyway, as you say a week isnt much. The main reason we are going is because my friends mother died when we were 18...we have all been best friends since we were 14, and her mother dying was obviously a really sad and intense time. Since then she has put up with all sorts of crap from her Dad and her stepmother, and they are not even going to Australia to see the baby. So she is basically without family support, and although her hubby is awesome, she is going to have no-one around when he heads back to work. So thats where we are going to step in for a week. Wish it could be longer! I cant wait to see her as a mother  she is due in two days! 



Titi said:


> So-do you think I should peek at my calendar so the :witch: doesn't surprise me in public? I'm thinking I'm about 2-6 days out-maybe 4ish but haven't kept up! I like the not knowing-it really is more relaxing.......BUT I don't want to find out at an bad time either...........

Maybe dont look if you are enjoying the not knowing...but start carrying around some emergency AF stuff (are you using the diva cup still?) just in case?




tryforbaby2 said:


> Niamh, I thought I shouldnt be bleeding this heavy either, but I guess I will wait and see what they say to me at my appt. I have read so much fromsomany other women and some said they have bleed for weeks.......WEEKS!!!! I mean, really? This shit is bad enough let alone having to look at it everyday for WEEKS?!.......
> I was browsing through the TTC after a loss forum and to my surprise tons of women get pregnant and miscarry the baby at/or around 12 weeks with the fetal growth only showing 8-9 weeks and they didnt know it. They call it a missed miscarriage. I didnt realize how common my same exact situation is?!

I hope that this bleeding slows down for you soon Julia...it must be horrible. I hope that they give you some good information at your appt. I didnt realise that either about the missed miscarriage. Does it make it feel any easier that there are many others that have gone through the same thing? Hope that you can take some comfort in knowing that you are not alone xxx 



tryforbaby2 said:


> :hugs: Thank You Anna.
> 
> I just got back from my appointment and we can go one of two ways.
> 
> #1. If the bleeding does not slow down by thursday, they will torture me again and again. They will do another ultrasound to see how much/if any tissue is left and perform ANOTHER D&C. :cry:
> 
> #2. If the bleeding does get a little lighter but still flowing they will give me a shot of progesterone to stop the bleeding.
> 
> This doctor advized me to wait 1-2 cycles before trying again.
> 
> 
> Ugh.......Gross part ever: I still had to have a pelvic exam even though I was bleeding for two......so gross.....

Oh, fingers crossed that it slows down and you can take option no 2. My heart goes out to you  Im so sorry that you are going through this. 

Jaimie, I am loving your quotes!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks Lucky! I agree, the Femmes bring back loads of teenage memories, mostly skipping classes and hanging out in my friend Tim's basement. He is the only guy I've known who does penis puppet tricks : )


----------



## Ejay

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :rofl: Soph posted on TTHFUTD that she was "marking her territory" :rofl: That is extra funny because we pee on hpt's to get our bfp's!!! Very clever Soph, glad you are a teacher :thumbup:

Thanks Niamh for starting the TTHFUTD thread, I have dutifully marked my spot along with the other girls. :haha:



honeybee28 said:


> lol!! I've not even looked in TTHFUTD, and i dont think im going to until im... you know....
> 
> hey niamh, I dont know what cd im on!! and im not using opk or cbfm or temping or anything lol. I mean, i can work it out.... it's like cd11 or something. but i have to work it out, i dont just know it anymore. maybe the chilled out approach will work for me too!?

I am sure there will be a spot waiting for you on the thread along with all of us TTHF girls. Well done for staying so chilled this cycle.



Titi said:


> PHEW! I am on hour 1.5 of a 13 or 14 hour workday and not feeling it-and carpel tunnel like sensations acting up so will make it short.
> 
> Tryfor-my name is Kristi-but my nickname is Titi-It's all I could say when I was little (TEE TEE).
> 
> Cocotini recipe-1 part coconut rum, 1 part irish cream, 1 part chocolate liquer shaken over ice and strained in chocolate syrup swirled martini glass. With a dollop of ice cream if you like.
> 
> Avatar is actually pic of hubby with one of our friends baby at our "dual wedding shower" we had. He refused to hold a baby when we first met-(scared he said) then slowly graduated to the akwardness to now excitable. Speaking of his cousins baby tho, the cousin has been madly posting pics and status updates and still no WORD from the mum. hmmmm.
> 
> okay back to work sorry I'm missing stuff.

Bummer about the carpel tunnel, hope it eases off. the Cocotini receipe sounds fab, reminds me of one my friend makes when I visit her in California, we sit in her outdoor hot tub and drink them, best times ever.




Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> This is what I came home to after my trail run this morning! My dog bullet was trying to jail break Bodhi - my boss' scotty that we are watching. He pulled up the carpet and tore up the padding underneath - what a jerk! :haha:
> 
> So Melbourne and Sydney are too far apart to see both your friends Lucky? A week isn't long enough I imagine. Well, I hope you have an awesome time. I totally broke down and cried at the sheer beauty of one of my best gals having such a gorgeous daughter. I bet you are going to have a fantastic time, it is super sweet being around a newborn. That is really great of you to go over and help out like that. You might have a moment or two of frustration with the fact that you aren't pg yet, but I hope the joy of being around a baby and your friend will outweigh that. And you'll definitely get lots of baby dust :hugs:
> 
> Tanikit ~ I hope that second link to TTHFUTD works for you. It is awesome that there are four TTHFers on there!


Bullet is such a naughty boy, but soooooo cute



tryforbaby2 said:


> :hugs: Thank You Anna.
> 
> I just got back from my appointment and we can go one of two ways.
> 
> #1. If the bleeding does not slow down by thursday, they will torture me again and again. They will do another ultrasound to see how much/if any tissue is left and perform ANOTHER D&C. :cry:
> 
> #2. If the bleeding does get a little lighter but still flowing they will give me a shot of progesterone to stop the bleeding.
> 
> This doctor advized me to wait 1-2 cycles before trying again.
> 
> 
> Ugh.......Gross part ever: I still had to have a pelvic exam even though I was bleeding for two......so gross.....

Oh no hun that sounds harsh, sending you loads of big :hugs:



tryforbaby2 said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Howdy TryFor! No TTC break throughs except for Niamh's BFP : ) We still have not discovered the secret sauce, but we have eliminated well timed intercourse as a fool proof method :dohh:
> 
> I'm awfully sorry about your bleeding hon :hugs: I really hope it trickles off soon and that you don't have to endure another D & C. Woa - the pelvic exam does sound intense. But your doc must be used to that sort of thing, you have no reason to feel badly about putting him through that. You are dealing with the worst of it, for sure!
> 
> How is DD doing now? Does she still ask about the baby? :nope:
> 
> DD is driving me up the wall but it could be because I am super moody. :shrug: She understands a little but not all of it. Everyone we see she says "my mommy's baby died" or 'mommy lost her baby" then I feel somewhat guilty for not trying sooner after her because now she is moping around saying she is alone and has no one. Its a tough time and I dont feel strong enough right now to deal with it. I am exhausted, extremely sensitive and moody and depressed. My depression right now may be due to the rapid loss of the pregnancy hormones they have said but who knows, I just want it fixed.
> 
> BTW, youhave such a great attitude toward everything and a great personality. I just want to say thanks! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> wow Jaimie-He's not even trying to pretend he's not being naughty! I love Bullet! ha ha that's so funny-you can tell by the chunks of pad missing by Bhodi's crate he really was trying to jailbreak him. Wait til you have two!!!!!
> 
> Sorry you are still bleeding Tryfor: (
> 
> So-do you think I should peek at my calendar so the :witch: doesn't surprise me in public? I'm thinking I'm about 2-6 days out-maybe 4ish but haven't kept up! I like the not knowing-it really is more relaxing.......BUT I don't want to find out at an bad time either...........Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Thank You Anna.
> 
> I just got back from my appointment and we can go one of two ways.
> 
> #1. If the bleeding does not slow down by thursday, they will torture me again and again. They will do another ultrasound to see how much/if any tissue is left and perform ANOTHER D&C. :cry:
> 
> #2. If the bleeding does get a little lighter but still flowing they will give me a shot of progesterone to stop the bleeding.
> 
> This doctor advized me to wait 1-2 cycles before trying again.
> 
> 
> Ugh.......Gross part ever: I still had to have a pelvic exam even though I was bleeding for two......so gross.....Click to expand...
> 
> HMMM why cant they do the scan now hun, I mean why wait you been through enough!!! Ild be on them like a cat on a hot tin roof demanding they fix me!!
> 
> I think 1 is enough well thats just me just wanting you to have what you most desire :hugs:
> 
> I would swear by MACA for you and DH I am on it 3 months this cycle being my 3rd it has to have helped I think any way :hugs:
> 
> hun something keep bothering me but do you remember when you had to stop working out because of rapid heart rate etc when was that, may be a clue to when something may have happened, I must add nothing you did cause this I hope you know that:hugs: Im wondering is that why you felt ill that day! ignore me if Im way off the mark!
> 
> Jaimie you dog is so naughty LOL and he is not even ashamedClick to expand...
> 
> We thought about the gym scenario too. :shrug: I think that happened when I was roughly 10-11 weeks, so the baby would have passed in utero earlier. I keep looking for answers knowing I am not going to get any. I know it wasnt me, but its so hard to cope with this, especially after seeing a 'supposed' healthy, active baby.
> I dont know why they are making me wait?.....torture maybe? Only time will tell.Click to expand...

Oh Julia, I realy feel for you, I hope all the virtual hugs from all over the world are helping even just a little x



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Oh TryFor ~ I completely understand why you'd say that you don't feel strong enough right now to deal with it. What you are going through both physically and emotionally just straight up sucks. Are you still doing the raspberry leaf tea? Is that supposed to help regulate hormones? I understand that the maca is supposed to do that too.
> 
> Really hope your DD is distracted soon by kindergarten coming up. Also hope that will give you some time to yourself and your job search.
> 
> I've never read a decent answer on why women are supposed to wait a few cycles after mc, but then again I've never really looked into it.
> 
> You know, we all want answers, especially when tragedies occur. But even in the little, every day stuff - we always seem to be searching for the answer to our question marks. I got a really good "dharma quote of the week" on this today:
> 
> WHEN THE QUESTION MARK BECOMES A PERIOD
> 
> The spiritual journey is not a very easy one, absolutely not easy at all. It demands a lot from us. And we may not find what we want, absolutely not. Our questions may not be answered one by one. But something else is taking place. Maybe the question mark itself is beginning to rot, become dishevelled, and turn into a period, full stop. Maybe that is happening. It's a possibility. And that seems to be the process of the whole journey: dissolving the question mark into a full stop. The question mark becomes a statement or an exclamation, rather than a hollow line longing to be filled by answers.
> 
> I was thinking how good this was for my TTC struggles, ironic because the question "Is this the cycle I get pg?" becomes my period, cycle after cycle. And far more tragic an irony for you TryFor, to say the least. But the wisdom I glean from this quote is that I should try and dissolve those questions, just let them and all the longing they embody go. The process is unbelievably difficult, but I'd rather live my life as a statement than long so many moments away...
> 
> Like John Lennon says "life is what happens when you are busy making other plans"
> 
> Then again, I fully believe that one needs to fully grieve the tragedies in life, or else they will come back disguised as other frustrations until you work your way through it. I have a gym t-shirt that says "the only way out is straight through".
> 
> Holy crap I am full of quotes today! I guess titi was right about all this making us gurus ~ please pay no mind as I am probably full of it : )

Wow Jaimie, that is so true although turning those ? into statements is so hard at times. I like the gym T shirt, thats my new motto, although at work I am not known for my tactfullness :blush: thats probably not a bad thing though in my line of work :haha:



Well CD2 for me today, the witch got me finally after 6 days of spotting, it seems a bit wacko when last month I had no spotting and this month 6 days. I was telling my OH that it's a bit like an intermittant fault on a car, if you plugged me into the diagnostics it would probably say I am ok, but the moment you drive out the garage the little warning light comes on again.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw Ejay! That totally sucks. After I read your car analogy I pictured a car that "spots" rather than leaks oil :haha: Seriously though, that is why undiagnosed infertility is so flippin' annoying - there is nothing wrong with you and no good reason why you aren't pg! Stupid babies, not getting into our wombs :baby::haha:


----------



## Ejay

Hiya Lucky, just realised in my keeness to reply to everyone, I forgot you!

How ya doing? it's great that you can be there to support your friend when her hubby goes back to work, I know she will realy appreciate it. You might want to think about helping to make some dinners and things to put in the freezer for her that way she can have a supply of ready meals for when you go home.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

More TTC Do's and Don'ts...

DO: Have well timed intercourse just before and during ovulation

DON'T: Tell babies to get in your belly
 



Attached Files:







images.jpeg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Moondance

Niamh, you were my first friend on BNB, I'm SO SO SO excited to see that you're preggers! Some of my all time fave people here are preggers.... CONGRATS SO HARDCORE!!! OMG!

Now my news?
I'm sick as a dog, runny nose, sore throat, can barely talk.... AND I'm a day late. My body is so mean! I know there isn't any way I could be, could there??? I'm not wanting to test, I just want to leave it and see if AF arrives... Coz I don't want to waste a test!

But super super congrats to preggers ladies! I love you all, you're my inspiration!


----------



## Ejay

Hiya Moon, so sorry your feeling ill, have got FX that it's a BFP for you


----------



## Ejay

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Aw Ejay! That totally sucks. After I read your car analogy I pictured a car that "spots" rather than leaks oil :haha: Seriously though, that is why undiagnosed infertility is so flippin' annoying - there is nothing wrong with you and no good reason why you aren't pg! Stupid babies, not getting into our wombs :baby::haha:

so true, and yep a little car that spots oil is probably a good analogy :haha:


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Thanks Lucky! I agree, the Femmes bring back loads of teenage memories, mostly skipping classes and hanging out in my friend Tim's basement. He is the only guy I've known who does penis puppet tricks : )

I miss skipping school  or wagging as we call it here. I was a bit naughty and used to wag quite a bit...my friends and I used to have so much fun. I wish I could just wag work!



Ejay said:


> Well CD2 for me today, the witch got me finally after 6 days of spotting, it seems a bit wacko when last month I had no spotting and this month 6 days. I was telling my OH that it's a bit like an intermittant fault on a car, if you plugged me into the diagnostics it would probably say I am ok, but the moment you drive out the garage the little warning light comes on again.

So sorry love xxx that is strange that you had no spotting last month, but then six days this month...I think it was in your journal that you said you might find another Dr, not the crazy one that you had last time! I hope that you can find someone who listens and who can give you some answers or reassurance xxx



Ejay said:


> Hiya Lucky, just realised in my keeness to reply to everyone, I forgot you!
> 
> How ya doing? it's great that you can be there to support your friend when her hubby goes back to work, I know she will realy appreciate it. You might want to think about helping to make some dinners and things to put in the freezer for her that way she can have a supply of ready meals for when you go home.

Yeah, I think thats a good plan  will definitely make a whole pile of stuff to leave for her when we go back home. Only three weeks and two days until we fly out! Cant wait. 
Ladies that have had babies  what do you think are the most helpful things someone can do for you when you have a two week old baby? We are planning on doing all the cooking, going to the supermarket, doing the washing etc...what else is useful? What did you think oh I wish someone was here to do that about...?



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> More TTC Do's and Don'ts...
> 
> DO: Have well timed intercourse just before and during ovulation
> 
> DON'T: Tell babies to get in your belly

Ha ha! Ew, I find that character so disturbing!



Moondance said:


> I'm sick as a dog, runny nose, sore throat, can barely talk.... AND I'm a day late. My body is so mean! I know there isn't any way I could be, could there??? I'm not wanting to test, I just want to leave it and see if AF arrives... Coz I don't want to waste a test!

Aw, how frustrating Moon! Nothing worse than when you are sure you are not pg but AF hasnt arrived yet. Hope your body gets its act together soon!


----------



## tryforbaby2

CelticNiamh said:


> Julia Im not surprised your feeling like that, esp as you have not gotten to close the door and end that part of the process moving on to dealing with your grief. when you can, you need to mark this baby short life with you, plant a tree in your garden somthing like that, I found that helped. but I think you should ring your doc tomorrow and tell them you need the scan now before you lose your reason( a white lie may be ehmm bleeding heavier:blush:) its not fair for them to make you wait two weeks to do another procedure or not I mean the scan would tell you now what needs to be done they will see any tissue there and can move quicker to next move.
> 
> You need this to end in one way so you can move on for now your in limbo land and I hate limbo land! its your body your life tell them what you want after all they will get paid wont they! you need peace of mind hun. :hugs:
> 
> sorry bit of a rant there, im just so angry for you :hugs:

I only have to wait two more days to see what the heck is up. Thanks for being on Team Julie!!! It means alot! :hugs: How are yiou feeling so far?

And yes, I dont like being in limbo at all. Which is why I'll die if I have to do this again! :growlmad: Thank You for the support!



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Oh TryFor ~ I completely understand why you'd say that you don't feel strong enough right now to deal with it. What you are going through both physically and emotionally just straight up sucks. Are you still doing the raspberry leaf tea? Is that supposed to help regulate hormones? I understand that the maca is supposed to do that too.
> 
> Really hope your DD is distracted soon by kindergarten coming up. Also hope that will give you some time to yourself and your job search.
> 
> I've never read a decent answer on why women are supposed to wait a few cycles after mc, but then again I've never really looked into it.
> 
> You know, we all want answers, especially when tragedies occur. But even in the little, every day stuff - we always seem to be searching for the answer to our question marks. I got a really good "dharma quote of the week" on this today:
> 
> WHEN THE QUESTION MARK BECOMES A PERIOD
> 
> The spiritual journey is not a very easy one, absolutely not easy at all. It demands a lot from us. And we may not find what we want, absolutely not. Our questions may not be answered one by one. But something else is taking place. Maybe the question mark itself is beginning to rot, become dishevelled, and turn into a period, full stop. Maybe that is happening. It's a possibility. And that seems to be the process of the whole journey: dissolving the question mark into a full stop. The question mark becomes a statement or an exclamation, rather than a hollow line longing to be filled by answers.
> 
> I was thinking how good this was for my TTC struggles, ironic because the question "Is this the cycle I get pg?" becomes my period, cycle after cycle. And far more tragic an irony for you TryFor, to say the least. But the wisdom I glean from this quote is that I should try and dissolve those questions, just let them and all the longing they embody go. The process is unbelievably difficult, but I'd rather live my life as a statement than long so many moments away...
> 
> Like John Lennon says "life is what happens when you are busy making other plans"
> 
> Then again, I fully believe that one needs to fully grieve the tragedies in life, or else they will come back disguised as other frustrations until you work your way through it. I have a gym t-shirt that says "the only way out is straight through".
> 
> Holy crap I am full of quotes today! I guess titi was right about all this making us gurus ~ please pay no mind as I am probably full of it : )

I love that you are full of quotes!!! You are super awesome!!! Thank You for all your support also!!! You ROCK!!!!!! :hugs:



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> More TTC Do's and Don'ts...
> 
> DO: Have well timed intercourse just before and during ovulation
> 
> DON'T: Tell babies to get in your belly

:rofl:


LuckyD, you are doing a nice thing by helping out with the baby and dinner etc for your friend. You really are sweet! :hugs: Thank You also for all your support.

Moon, feel better! :flower:


----------



## Moondance

LuckyD said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> I'm sick as a dog, runny nose, sore throat, can barely talk.... AND I'm a day late. My body is so mean! I know there isn't any way I could be, could there??? I'm not wanting to test, I just want to leave it and see if AF arrives... Coz I don't want to waste a test!
> 
> Aw, how frustrating Moon! Nothing worse than when you are sure you are not pg but AF hasn&#8217;t arrived yet. Hope your body gets it&#8217;s act together soon!Click to expand...

Well I'm not sure, I just always thought that 5 days was too long for sperm to survive, since FF is always going on about its 3 day optimum window.

Thanks Ejay! How is your horse?
Mine came home last Wednesday, so now I'm officially, a horse owner.


----------



## Titi

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> More TTC Do's and Don'ts...
> 
> DO: Have well timed intercourse just before and during ovulation
> 
> DON'T: Tell babies to get in your belly

:rofl: no wait-LMFAO!!! Good one!


----------



## Titi

Tryfor-I'm so sorry you have to keep going through all this ! : (

Moondance-sorry also you aren't feeling well hun. Congrats tho on being a horse mummy! How sweet! 

LuckyD-yay wagging another cool foreign phrase! Hows' this: I'd like to wag the witch! :ban: :shrug:??????????

Dee-I am very sensitive to supplements and don't like to take any late in the day lest they keep me up at night. I take as many as possible in the morning and if need be the rest at lunch, except for maca and the libido tonic which I do 3 times a day during cd1-ov stopping around 3 or 4pm.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks Titi - I was just about to ask if you stop taking Maca at some point during your cycle. I'm doing a dropper full in the am and pm in some grape juice - I don't taste it one bit!

Nice Moon - I'm so glad you found a way to get your horse to that stable you like so much! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Titi

Maca is supposedly really good for energy too and I think it is same and prob. beneficial to take all the way through-I guess I just get tired and lazy after ov and need a break from it all!


----------



## LuckyD

tryforbaby2 said:


> LuckyD, you are doing a nice thing by helping out with the baby and dinner etc for your friend. You really are sweet! :hugs: Thank You also for all your support.

Aw, you are welcome lovely xx am here whenever you need



Moondance said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> I'm sick as a dog, runny nose, sore throat, can barely talk.... AND I'm a day late. My body is so mean! I know there isn't any way I could be, could there??? I'm not wanting to test, I just want to leave it and see if AF arrives... Coz I don't want to waste a test!
> 
> Aw, how frustrating Moon! Nothing worse than when you are sure you are not pg but AF hasnt arrived yet. Hope your body gets its act together soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm not sure, I just always thought that 5 days was too long for sperm to survive, since FF is always going on about its 3 day optimum window.
> 
> Thanks Ejay! How is your horse?
> Mine came home last Wednesday, so now I'm officially, a horse owner.Click to expand...

Oh ok, sorry love! Well, fingers crossed for you then!!!! And congrats on being a horse owner x



Titi said:


> LuckyD-yay wagging another cool foreign phrase! Hows' this: I'd like to wag the witch! :ban: :shrug:??????????

Ha ha, Im not sure if it works grammatically but I dont care! I like it!


----------



## honeybee28

titi what's libido tonic?

ejay im soooo sorry that witch got you!

Im sorry, i just read tons of stuff that i meant to comment on and totally forgot it all! So will just say hope you're all doing ok, love ya :hugs:

jaimie, that's the guy from austin powers isnt it!? he disturbs me, but is funny, dh and i like to impersonate him when we're goofing around... 'do ya like ma bodddy, d'ya think I'm sexyyyyy'!!!:haha:

i had my exam yesterday, and i passed!! :happydance: It was a multi choice one that you do on a pc so they can give you the results straight away. even though it was multi choice it was still really tough so im really pleased! Looks like the lucky bracelet works so far lol. I celebrated by eating some rocky road ice cream, then burning it off by riding the love stick!!! :rofl:

urgh gotta go to work. have another exam in 2 weeks, no rest for the wicked!! :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Moondance

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Thanks Titi - I was just about to ask if you stop taking Maca at some point during your cycle. I'm doing a dropper full in the am and pm in some grape juice - I don't taste it one bit!
> 
> Nice Moon - I'm so glad you found a way to get your horse to that stable you like so much! Hope you feel better soon.

It's not a stable, I found a place mega mega close to my house, just up the road, where some guys are renting a property there. They have horses of their own and had some paddock to spare, so they put up a sign saying they had agistment available. I immediately went over and spoke to them, the two most adorable gay gentlemen on the planet. 
He's not even 5 minutes drive from home, has other horses there as companions and I get to go spend time with him every day.


----------



## mushmouth

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> More TTC Do's and Don'ts...
> 
> DO: Have well timed intercourse just before and during ovulation
> 
> DON'T: Tell babies to get in your belly

:rofl: I loooooooooove the fat b4stard!!! Hubby is always saying "do ya think am seeeeeexy" :D



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> This is what I came home to after my trail run this morning! My dog bullet was trying to jail break Bodhi - my boss' scotty that we are watching. He pulled up the carpet and tore up the padding underneath - what a jerk! :haha:

Bullet SO knows he's been naughty! look at him - totally gorgeous BTW



tryforbaby2 said:


> DD is driving me up the wall but it could be because I am super moody. :shrug: She understands a little but not all of it. Everyone we see she says "my mommy's baby died" or 'mommy lost her baby" then I feel somewhat guilty for not trying sooner after her because now she is moping around saying she is alone and has no one. Its a tough time and I dont feel strong enough right now to deal with it. I am exhausted, extremely sensitive and moody and depressed. My depression right now may be due to the rapid loss of the pregnancy hormones they have said but who knows, I just want it fixed.

ooh julia :hugs: this broke my heart - I cant imagine how you must feel when you DD says that, the closest I have is my little brother who is 11 asking why his niece or nephew died. I can totally get not being strong enough to deal with that right now. I had serious depression and I've literally Just finished my counselling for it. I found it most helpful to talk to someone who wasnt emotionally invested in it. 

I hope your bleeding stops soon, internal exams are so horrible when you know theres no good news :hugs:



honeybee28 said:


> i had my exam yesterday, and i passed!! :happydance: It was a multi choice one that you do on a pc so they can give you the results straight away. even though it was multi choice it was still really tough so im really pleased! Looks like the lucky bracelet works so far lol. I celebrated by eating some rocky road ice cream, then burning it off by riding the love stick!!! :rofl:
> 
> urgh gotta go to work. have another exam in 2 weeks, no rest for the wicked!! :winkwink:
> 
> xxx

:smug: well done my dear! :amartass: 


Ejay - :hugs: sorry the evil cowbag got you :(

Moon - sounds perfect for the horse!

Lucky - all hail Guru lucky! loving the quotes hon x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Aw Ejay! That totally sucks. After I read your car analogy I pictured a car that "spots" rather than leaks oil :haha: Seriously though, that is why undiagnosed infertility is so flippin' annoying - there is nothing wrong with you and no good reason why you aren't pg! Stupid babies, not getting into our wombs :baby::haha:

car analogy is spot on really :winkwink::wacko:



Moondance said:


> Niamh, you were my first friend on BNB, I'm SO SO SO excited to see that you're preggers! Some of my all time fave people here are preggers.... CONGRATS SO HARDCORE!!! OMG!
> 
> Now my news?
> I'm sick as a dog, runny nose, sore throat, can barely talk.... AND I'm a day late. My body is so mean! I know there isn't any way I could be, could there??? I'm not wanting to test, I just want to leave it and see if AF arrives... Coz I don't want to waste a test!
> 
> But super super congrats to preggers ladies! I love you all, you're my inspiration!

AHHH thanks Moon :hugs::happydance: sorry your not feeling well hun when you going to test being late an all, ooh and I got pregnant on Eireann 5 days before OV and FF gave me a low chance this cycle for catching the egg :haha: delighted it all worked out and your horse is close to you, is he broken will you be able to ride him, I so miss horse ridding one day I want a nice stocky cob you know a steady guy who loves a hack out and a few jumps great way to keep fit and a very rewarding pass time. I still have my cob pony at home in my dads he is grey and lovely.



tryforbaby2 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> I only have to wait two more days to see what the heck is up. Thanks for being on Team Julie!!! It means alot! :hugs: How are yiou feeling so far?
> 
> And yes, I dont like being in limbo at all. Which is why I'll die if I have to do this again! :growlmad: Thank You for the support!
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Im so glad its only two days wait, oh yea Im so on your Team I have a badge and all LOL :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> More TTC Do's and Don'ts...
> 
> DO: Have well timed intercourse just before and during ovulation
> 
> DON'T: Tell babies to get in your belly
> 
> ooh very good Jamie :haha: I can just hear him saying get in to my belly!!! your quotes were very inspirational :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Titi - I was just about to ask if you stop taking Maca at some point during your cycle. I'm doing a dropper full in the am and pm in some grape juice - I don't taste it one bit!
> 
> Nice Moon - I'm so glad you found a way to get your horse to that stable you like so much! Hope you feel better soon.Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt stop taking it, took it right through the first two months I forgot to take it for the whole of this TWW though LOL Ive stopped now though.
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> titi what's libido tonic?
> 
> ejay im soooo sorry that witch got you!
> 
> Im sorry, i just read tons of stuff that i meant to comment on and totally forgot it all! So will just say hope you're all doing ok, love ya :hugs:
> 
> jaimie, that's the guy from austin powers isnt it!? he disturbs me, but is funny, dh and i like to impersonate him when we're goofing around... 'do ya like ma bodddy, d'ya think I'm sexyyyyy'!!!:haha:
> 
> i had my exam yesterday, and i passed!! :happydance: It was a multi choice one that you do on a pc so they can give you the results straight away. even though it was multi choice it was still really tough so im really pleased! Looks like the lucky bracelet works so far lol. I celebrated by eating some rocky road ice cream, then burning it off by riding the love stick!!! :rofl:
> 
> urgh gotta go to work. have another exam in 2 weeks, no rest for the wicked!! :winkwink:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I would say that the MACA LOL huge congrats on passing your exams well done honey :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Lucky D I say helping around the house and cooking will be great for your friend. holding the baby while she has a shower as well or dry her hair will help as well. your so good and I hope you find it ok as well, you will love spending time with a new born :hugs:
> 
> Ejay so sorry AF came and behaved so badly as well the bitch!!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> wow big post lots to keep up with :kiss:
> 
> Tryfor, you asked how I'm feeling tired and a wee bit sick noting to bad yet!!!
> 
> 
> guess what my DS aged 7 said to me to day, out of the blue he said we should have a baby girl and call her Roisin because we need more girls in the house :wacko:
> I am not telling my boys till I am over 12 weeks mainly because I'm keeping it a secret from every one on till then as well. I dont want to deal with any negativity from some family members whom will have nothing good to say . my mum will worry like mad when I tell her any way because of the Gestational Diabetes I get. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> titi what's libido tonic?
> 
> ejay im soooo sorry that witch got you!
> 
> Im sorry, i just read tons of stuff that i meant to comment on and totally forgot it all! So will just say hope you're all doing ok, love ya :hugs:
> 
> jaimie, that's the guy from austin powers isnt it!? he disturbs me, but is funny, dh and i like to impersonate him when we're goofing around... 'do ya like ma bodddy, d'ya think I'm sexyyyyy'!!!:haha:
> 
> i had my exam yesterday, and i passed!! :happydance: It was a multi choice one that you do on a pc so they can give you the results straight away. even though it was multi choice it was still really tough so im really pleased! Looks like the lucky bracelet works so far lol. I celebrated by eating some rocky road ice cream, then burning it off by riding the love stick!!! :rofl:
> 
> urgh gotta go to work. have another exam in 2 weeks, no rest for the wicked!! :winkwink:
> 
> xxx

:sex: LOVE STICK :sex:
I cant wait until I am up and running!!!! :haha:



Moondance said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Titi - I was just about to ask if you stop taking Maca at some point during your cycle. I'm doing a dropper full in the am and pm in some grape juice - I don't taste it one bit!
> 
> Nice Moon - I'm so glad you found a way to get your horse to that stable you like so much! Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> It's not a stable, I found a place mega mega close to my house, just up the road, where some guys are renting a property there. They have horses of their own and had some paddock to spare, so they put up a sign saying they had agistment available. I immediately went over and spoke to them, the two most adorable gay gentlemen on the planet.
> He's not even 5 minutes drive from home, has other horses there as companions and I get to go spend time with him every day.Click to expand...

You have been wanting your horse next to you for quite some time! Finally!! Now you can see your horse whenever you want and not several hours away!!! Wahoo! BTW, how is the situation with your dad and his girlfriend coming along? Feel better soon!


Mush, I have concidered counceling for this and maybe some medication (and I am anti meds!). The depression is horrible and I cried to the nurse at the obgyn office yesterday that I know I feel so angry at the world and so resentful of some and I dont want to feel that way but I cant help it! Thats when she said that I am probably going to feel this way having been filled with pg hormones and then having it all go to 0 with a day from the d&c. I guess she is right, but I hate feeling so resentful with people and angry at the world. My husband is fabulous through this all and he is my shoulder. Great listener and great ethusiast! :cloud9: Just love him to bits! The doctor that performed the d&c said I will not get over this. I will not get over this until I am pregnant again and have bypassed the 12 week mark. Between my sisters getting pregnant too and due around my due date she totally understands my extra rage of hormones and resentment. But one day at a time I suppose. I am feeling much better!!! :flower: If you dont mind me asking, how long did you bleed for? and How many cycles did you wait before trying again? (If I am correct I think you waited one or two b/c of DH right?)

Sorry I am just looking for answers and some assistance! Thank You!

Ejay, sorry af got you. The dirty whore!

Thanks Niamh!!! I thinkmaybe I'll make team TTHF T-Shirts!!! lmao

LuckyD, you naughty school skipper you! ;) Too bad it doesnt work like that in real life!


----------



## mushmouth

Julia - As mine all happened by itself (natural mc) I started the bleed on the wednesday night and my next tuesday it was down to spotting, but I was still testing Pos for HCG. we waited for one full AF, and hubby was wanting to wai another couple until i was "better" but we didn't, so just the one cycle. I'd defo recommend atleast 1 cycle if you can,for dating purposes and to create a defined line between the two. 

they're right though, its not something you get over, and doubt I ever will, and until I get to a 12 weeks scan (mine happened at 10 so never had a glimpse) I'll probably live in fear/depression. The counselling was what helped me most, and to be honest I havent been to my doctors since it started, only the Nurse at the EPAU, but I'd not have taken pills, its not a chemical reason why you;r so down, its an emotional one.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh Fat ******* ~ so repulsive yet so amusing. It is hilarious that you ladies sing "do you think I'm sexy" with your hubbys!

Congrats honeybee!! :icecream: You deserve that rocky road! Why do you have more exams coming up? When will you be done?

:hugs: Ejay :hugs:

Julia!!! You don't have to apologize for seeking answers and advice on how to cope with this! I'm so glad Mush is here to share her experience. The resentment must be awful, I'm bad enough without having seen two lines!

Thanks for explaining about the paddock Moon - I remember you saying it was a gay couple and it reminded me of two guys my Mom used to shoe horses for - they were fantastic! They gave me a pair of lovebirds when I was 11. Really sounds like the perfect fit for you and your horse.

Bullet did another naughty thing this morning - he knocked over all of my potted cacti on the porch to chase a cricket! I think he is acting up because we are watching Bodhi for another couple of weeks. Bodhi is the scotty in that picture from yesterday. He and Bullet get along quite well but there are times when Bodhi wants to keep playing and Bullet has had enough.

The other funny thing about how Bullet ripped up the carpet padding is that Bodhi ate some and it made him puke all over the house!!! :dohh:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Bhahaha! Fat you know what got bleeped!


----------



## tryforbaby2

mushmouth said:


> Julia - As mine all happened by itself (natural mc) I started the bleed on the wednesday night and my next tuesday it was down to spotting, but I was still testing Pos for HCG. we waited for one full AF, and hubby was wanting to wai another couple until i was "better" but we didn't, so just the one cycle. I'd defo recommend atleast 1 cycle if you can,for dating purposes and to create a defined line between the two.
> 
> they're right though, its not something you get over, and doubt I ever will, and until I get to a 12 weeks scan (mine happened at 10 so never had a glimpse) I'll probably live in fear/depression. The counselling was what helped me most, and to be honest I havent been to my doctors since it started, only the Nurse at the EPAU, but I'd not have taken pills, its not a chemical reason why you;r so down, its an emotional one.

Mush, thank you so much for your input. It helps, trust me. :hugs: I shouldnt have ANY hcg left as I had a d&c. Honestly, I think I am going to 'wing' it if you know what I mean. I am not going to go crazy but I am not going to use protection either right now. Once I get a period and then I will actively start trying again. Mush, I didnt understand what you were going through when you were going through it but now I do understand and I want you to know that I am here and on fb to talk to anytime. I feel better talking to people who have been through it as they usually have success stories and great advice. I cant wait for you to hit week 12 also! I think I am going to be afraid when I get pregnant until I start showing!! I may look into counciling. :hugs:



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Oh Fat ******* ~ so repulsive yet so amusing. It is hilarious that you ladies sing "do you think I'm sexy" with your hubbys!
> 
> Congrats honeybee!! :icecream: You deserve that rocky road! Why do you have more exams coming up? When will you be done?
> 
> :hugs: Ejay :hugs:
> 
> Julia!!! You don't have to apologize for seeking answers and advice on how to cope with this! I'm so glad Mush is here to share her experience. The resentment must be awful, I'm bad enough without having seen two lines!
> 
> Thanks for explaining about the paddock Moon - I remember you saying it was a gay couple and it reminded me of two guys my Mom used to shoe horses for - they were fantastic! They gave me a pair of lovebirds when I was 11. Really sounds like the perfect fit for you and your horse.
> 
> Bullet did another naughty thing this morning - he knocked over all of my potted cacti on the porch to chase a cricket! I think he is acting up because we are watching Bodhi for another couple of weeks. Bodhi is the scotty in that picture from yesterday. He and Bullet get along quite well but there are times when Bodhi wants to keep playing and Bullet has had enough.
> 
> The other funny thing about how Bullet ripped up the carpet padding is that Bodhi ate some and it made him puke all over the house!!! :dohh:

Bast*rd! :rofl: He is so repulsive! LOL

Ewwww......:sick: I get so grossed out by pet barf!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

I think this is good news girls! 

My bleeding is now very light to hardly at all! I amwondering when my doctor stuck his whole fist up there (ewww.....gross image but thats what it felt like!) I think I got cleaned out! He may have brought it all out with him! :sick:

Sorry for the disturbing images! (Is there a barf icon here somewhere?.......)

I also went and bought a new box of SOFTCUPS!!! I am getting prepared ladies, it is making a little happier thinking about TTC again!!! :cloud9:


----------



## parkgirl

tryforbaby2- I'm so glad the bleeding is almost completely gone. :hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: Julz :hugs: I am ecstatic to hear that your bleeding is tapering off, that is just so so great :thumbup:

yup, pet barf is pretty gross. it was one day where i was actually grateful not to have kids!


----------



## tryforbaby2

parkgirl said:


> tryforbaby2- I'm so glad the bleeding is almost completely gone. :hugs:

Thanks!!! Hey I havent seen you in here much, but I see alot of you in TTCAL. How are you holding up? Are you ttc again?......



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :hugs: Julz :hugs: I am ecstatic to hear that your bleeding is tapering off, that is just so so great :thumbup:
> 
> yup, pet barf is pretty gross. it was one day where i was actually grateful not to have kids!

:happydance: Thanks!!! I want my husband tonight just because its been awhile. I am afraid to bleed again though! Doctor say I can resume sex whenever I felt up to it! I wonder if its ok?.....:shrug: His sensitivity to all this makes him so yummy right now!!! 

Pet barf is grosser than kid barf, trust me!!! I have a lab retriever and when she barfs.....she barfs buckets!!! :sick:


----------



## soph77

Julia I am so glad you are starting to feel a little better and the bleeding is slowing down. Like mush said, perhaps a some counseling would be a good idea, but I would try to stay clear of meds if at all possible. While they can be a godsend, they can be so hard to come off once you are on them. As far as when to start ttc? Follow your instincts hun, they are rarely wrong :)

Moon, I have my fingers firmly crossed for you that the witch stays away! It is unlikely that your are pg with your timing, but not impossible!!! there is always hope until the b**** shows!

I haven't been posting much the last few days, I am sorry, it is because of my new job - which I LOVE by the way! I have to get up extra early to leave early because it is a bit of a drive and the traffic is shocking if I don't go early. The kids in year 6 are awesome. There is a few pooheads, but that is to be expected in any school and any class, but on the whole I think they are great. The yr6 team is great too. The ladies run a tight ship and I really like that. They are tough, but fair and are funny. I think I am going to fit right in. There are HEAPS in indigenous kids in the class, I find then really sweet and reserved. They have a different perspective on life that is refreshing. These kids don't have much and appreciate what you do for them so much more than some of the overly privileged kids in some of the coast schools I have been in. I think it is so important for our children to realise how good they have it and that they should experience poverty and how children in other parts of the world live. When we took our kids to Cambodia we hoped that they would have a life changing experience. Kai was deeply affected by it, he GOT it, whereas Jai didn't get it at all, which was a shame.


----------



## mushmouth

Julia :hugs: thank you my dear, anything I can do to help-just ask! If you want know if it's normal to think or feel something... I'm not sensitive! :) as for wanting hubby- as soon as my Bowery was near gone, we were back. It does make you so close! 

Soph! I'm soooo glad you're loving the new job! It sounds perfect hon!

Jaimie - me thinks bullet is showing off!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Ah ha! That is an interesting perspective Mush - I hadn't considered the idea that bullet was showing off in front of bodhi - "hey, look how much I can piss this lady off!"

Soph - SO glad to hear you are diggin your new job. I hope you have a great year with those kids.


----------



## parkgirl

tryforbaby2 said:


> parkgirl said:
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2- I'm so glad the bleeding is almost completely gone. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks!!! Hey I havent seen you in here much, but I see alot of you in TTCAL. How are you holding up? Are you ttc again?......Click to expand...

I'm doing much better now. Thanks for asking. At first I was wanting to wait a few months before trying again, but, after talking to several couples who have gone through the same thing, DH and I felt it best to start trying again right away. I'm terrified that it will happen again. Not sure if that feeling will ever go away.


----------



## Titi

CelticNiamh said:


> Kristi keep some protection handy for the just incase, I would prob work out when Im due AF I would so laugh if you were late :flower: that would be so cool esp if it was for a good reason :dust:

ha ha thanks hun,,,that is what I was hoping-but I had to peak yesterday and am 14dpo today-af due tomorrow. I was surprised-didn't realize I was this far along, so it worked, but just wish I'd kept it up a little longer.


----------



## Titi

Sorry Lucky-I missed the post where you were asking about work & such. I do residential real estate appraisal. I have a family business with DH & my one normal brother! 

Okay-off to read more posts quickly!!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

soph77 said:


> Julia I am so glad you are starting to feel a little better and the bleeding is slowing down. Like mush said, perhaps a some counseling would be a good idea, but I would try to stay clear of meds if at all possible. While they can be a godsend, they can be so hard to come off once you are on them. As far as when to start ttc? Follow your instincts hun, they are rarely wrong :)
> 
> Moon, I have my fingers firmly crossed for you that the witch stays away! It is unlikely that your are pg with your timing, but not impossible!!! there is always hope until the b**** shows!
> 
> I haven't been posting much the last few days, I am sorry, it is because of my new job - which I LOVE by the way! I have to get up extra early to leave early because it is a bit of a drive and the traffic is shocking if I don't go early. The kids in year 6 are awesome. There is a few pooheads, but that is to be expected in any school and any class, but on the whole I think they are great. The yr6 team is great too. The ladies run a tight ship and I really like that. They are tough, but fair and are funny. I think I am going to fit right in. There are HEAPS in indigenous kids in the class, I find then really sweet and reserved. They have a different perspective on life that is refreshing. These kids don't have much and appreciate what you do for them so much more than some of the overly privileged kids in some of the coast schools I have been in. I think it is so important for our children to realise how good they have it and that they should experience poverty and how children in other parts of the world live. When we took our kids to Cambodia we hoped that they would have a life changing experience. Kai was deeply affected by it, he GOT it, whereas Jai didn't get it at all, which was a shame.

Errrrr Soph! I just love you so!!! I think I am going to go with my instincts! Sounds like a great career move! I would say that under priviledged children would possibly want to learn more and be more respectful since they may want to make something of themselves so they dont have to live under priviledged forever??......:shrug: Awww...poor Jai....Is there another way he can understand poverty and respect and gratitude for what we have?.....I would like pointers so that my daughter can understand also! 



parkgirl said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parkgirl said:
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2- I'm so glad the bleeding is almost completely gone. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks!!! Hey I havent seen you in here much, but I see alot of you in TTCAL. How are you holding up? Are you ttc again?......Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing much better now. Thanks for asking. At first I was wanting to wait a few months before trying again, but, after talking to several couples who have gone through the same thing, DH and I felt it best to start trying again right away. I'm terrified that it will happen again. Not sure if that feeling will ever go away.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry for mentioning this, but how far along were you when you had 'that'? Was it natural or a D&C? If I am not mistaken you had your inlaws in or they were leaving.....:hugs: It is so hard.

I dont think that feeling will EVER go away for any of us. When I moved over alittle to first tri, the posts scared the hell out of me and I tried to avoid it all. I think next time I get pg, and I will damnit, I will ONLY linger in the tthfutd thread......thats it....

Are you doing anything different TTC this cycle?


----------



## parkgirl

tryforbaby2 said:


> parkgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parkgirl said:
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2- I'm so glad the bleeding is almost completely gone. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks!!! Hey I havent seen you in here much, but I see alot of you in TTCAL. How are you holding up? Are you ttc again?......Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing much better now. Thanks for asking. At first I was wanting to wait a few months before trying again, but, after talking to several couples who have gone through the same thing, DH and I felt it best to start trying again right away. I'm terrified that it will happen again. Not sure if that feeling will ever go away.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry for mentioning this, but how far along were you when you had 'that'? Was it natural or a D&C? If I am not mistaken you had your inlaws in or they were leaving.....:hugs: It is so hard.
> 
> I dont think that feeling will EVER go away for any of us. When I moved over alittle to first tri, the posts scared the hell out of me and I tried to avoid it all. I think next time I get pg, and I will damnit, I will ONLY linger in the tthfutd thread......thats it....
> 
> Are you doing anything different TTC this cycle?Click to expand...

I was 5 weeks and it was natural. We did have family in town, but luckily they left the day before. Only thing I'm doing different now is charting my temps. When I get pregnant again, I am going to take it super slow. Not even sure I will tell DH until I make it to 6 or 7 weeks. He'll probably notice before then, but I don't want him to get excited again then have something happen so quick.

I agree that you will get pregnant again!! :hugs: I hate that any of us have to go though this.


----------



## LuckyD

honeybee28 said:


> i had my exam yesterday, and i passed!! :happydance: It was a multi choice one that you do on a pc so they can give you the results straight away. even though it was multi choice it was still really tough so im really pleased! Looks like the lucky bracelet works so far lol. I celebrated by eating some rocky road ice cream, then burning it off by riding the love stick!!! :rofl:
> 
> urgh gotta go to work. have another exam in 2 weeks, no rest for the wicked!! :winkwink:
> 
> xxx

Congrats honey! Nice work on the exam. And also a very good way to celebrate - ice cream and love stick action!



CelticNiamh said:


> Lucky D I say helping around the house and cooking will be great for your friend. holding the baby while she has a shower as well or dry her hair will help as well. your so good and I hope you find it ok as well, you will love spending time with a new born :hugs:

Yeah, lots of cuddles with the baby for sure! I am sure it will be ok, it's just going to be intense baby time, which is so great in many ways. I have been through so much with my friend, we have been friends for almost 20 years and I love her heaps. It's just strange, everyone thought I'd be the first of out of the four of us to have kids, I have always really wanted them....and when she got pg me and OH were about to start trying, so I thought we would have children around the same age...and her she is, due tomorrow and I am still struggling along trying to make a baby. Ah well, it's all good really!



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> The other funny thing about how Bullet ripped up the carpet padding is that Bodhi ate some and it made him puke all over the house!!! :dohh:

Oh no, pet vomit is the worse! These two sound like trouble together. Maybe they need to be seperated, like me and my naughty friends were when we were at school. Also, isn't Bodhi the name of Patrick Swayze's character in Point Break?



tryforbaby2 said:


> I think this is good news girls!
> 
> My bleeding is now very light to hardly at all! I amwondering when my doctor stuck his whole fist up there (ewww.....gross image but thats what it felt like!) I think I got cleaned out! He may have brought it all out with him! :sick:
> 
> Sorry for the disturbing images! (Is there a barf icon here somewhere?.......)
> 
> I also went and bought a new box of SOFTCUPS!!! I am getting prepared ladies, it is making a little happier thinking about TTC again!!! :cloud9:

This is such great news Julia, so happy that the bleeding has slowed right down! Thank goodness. And hurrah for the new box of softcups! I am using them these days too thanks to you. Glad that thinking about TTC is feeling positive to you :flower:



soph77 said:


> I haven't been posting much the last few days, I am sorry, it is because of my new job - which I LOVE by the way! I have to get up extra early to leave early because it is a bit of a drive and the traffic is shocking if I don't go early. The kids in year 6 are awesome. There is a few pooheads, but that is to be expected in any school and any class, but on the whole I think they are great. The yr6 team is great too. The ladies run a tight ship and I really like that. They are tough, but fair and are funny. I think I am going to fit right in. There are HEAPS in indigenous kids in the class, I find then really sweet and reserved. They have a different perspective on life that is refreshing. These kids don't have much and appreciate what you do for them so much more than some of the overly privileged kids in some of the coast schools I have been in. I think it is so important for our children to realise how good they have it and that they should experience poverty and how children in other parts of the world live. When we took our kids to Cambodia we hoped that they would have a life changing experience. Kai was deeply affected by it, he GOT it, whereas Jai didn't get it at all, which was a shame.

Love that the job is going so well Soph, and that you have such a good team - that makes so much difference, doesn't it. Working with young people who live with such big challenges every day is pretty inspiring I find - I am always amazed at how resilient and strong and optimistic people can be, even when they are living in such chaotic circumstances. 



Titi said:


> Sorry Lucky-I missed the post where you were asking about work & such. I do residential real estate appraisal. I have a family business with DH & my one normal brother!
> 
> Okay-off to read more posts quickly!!!!

Fun - you get to work with your DH! I love that you have your own business - it must get stressful at times - but no more dealing with annoying bosses! Sounds great. Me and my OH talk about setting up a business sometime - he is a psychologist and I am a counsellor (but been doing more social work stuff for last few years) so we could create some sort of awesome youth service! But then I wonder if I would find it hard not having any space from OH - how do you find it?


I am so grumpy tonight. I know that AF is about to arrive and it's annoying. Plus I am super hormonal. I had the stupidest argument with my OH all the way home from work about our internet deal - it was ridiculous! Had a pretty full-on day at work too. 

Hope you are all doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Titi

:cry: :witch:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Luckyd, you can be grumpy all you want!!! I hope af stays away from you! Oh yea I didnt know you started using them; do you like them?

The softcups are a staple in my ttc, I have to have them. After I figured out how to scoop up the 'boys' as I put it in until it locked on my cervix I was amazed and loved them! I love there is no leakage and I leave them in for the full 12 hours! I ran right to the store and bought them! They are very hard to find here.

Parkgirl :hugs: I bought a bbt but since my daughter sleeps until all different hours I wouldnt bother waking up at the same time every day to do it!

My all time favs are:

SOFTCUPS
DIGITAL OPK'S (used them one cycle....the cycle I feel pregnant)
RED RASPBERRY LEAF TEA

And I also am starting to make DH start his Vitamins and extra zinc again. He also started zinc the cycle before I got pregnant.
I take liquid gel prenatals + dha but when this bottle's gone I am going to switch back to tablets and buy extra folic acid. (after I do my research on them).

:dust:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Titi said:


> :cry: :witch:

:growlmad: Damnit! I am sorry Titi, I am really sorry. :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Kristi, I dont know if you had explained this on here yet before but have you ever went through fertility treatment? Has there been anything diagnosed? I am obviously not an expert but what 'normally' do you do to try? I know I have seen you on the softcups thread ages and ages ago. 
My heart aches for you when af shows. :hugs:


----------



## Titi

tryforbaby2 said:


> Kristi, I dont know if you had explained this on here yet before but have you ever went through fertility treatment? Has there been anything diagnosed? I am obviously not an expert but what 'normally' do you do to try? I know I have seen you on the softcups thread ages and ages ago.
> My heart aches for you when af shows. :hugs:

Thank you so much-my heart is aching too b/c this was the last cycle before we decided to take a break. As far as treatment goes-that is the other heartbreaking thing-my ob ran a few tests that all came back fine for me, dh has low motility-but she can't do anything else for us. She referred us to the FS and my insurance doesn't cover any of it. I called to set up the first apt. which is an exam with the nurse practicioner and discuss history and goals before you get to see the dr, and that alone is $600.00. Also-fertility drugs and AC are against my religion, so I feel like I am running out of options-will be 35 in a few months too.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs:Titi:hugs: Whenever this happens to any of my TTHF besties I want SO badly to visit and give you a big hug!!! The virtual condolences just aren't enough when the horrible witch shows. Has your DH gotten a second SA after all the herbal supplements both of you have been trying? I hope that your regular gynecologist can give you some testing that will either be covered or cheaper than the clinic, if that is what you choose to do.

Titi and I are both hoping that an HSG boosts our fertility and gets us pg this fall :haha:



LuckyD said:

> Oh no, pet vomit is the worse! These two sound like trouble together. Maybe they need to be seperated, like me and my naughty friends were when we were at school. Also, isn't Bodhi the name of Patrick Swayze's character in Point Break?

I found another pile of puke in my sewing / meditation room this morning :dohh: but I think it was from the other day. Watching this dog is alot of work! I keep Bodhi in a pen when I'm away but Bullet broke him out this morning while I was running. Yes, that is the same name as Swayze's character, but my boss' wife named him that as short for bodhisatvah, a buddhist in training. It really means puke machine!!!


----------



## honeybee28

titi im so so sorry, i was really rooting for you, totally hoping the laid back approach would do it for you. :hugs:

jaimie!! that doggy is gross! yucky pet vom.

urgh im super tired today and studying tonight. jaimie i have one exam in two weeks, then one in sept and 2 in october. if i pass them all then i will be qualified to give financial advice. im not sure that i want to be an IFA just yet, but it gives me options, and means that they have to increase my salary for my current role. fun times.

i was thinking, i get drunk pretty regularly, i eat junk food, im working hard and studying hard, and having a fair amount of unprotected sex - makes me like a college student right!?!?! and don't they get knocked up super easily!? (im ignoring the fact that im over 10 years older than the average college student lol)


----------



## honeybee28

does anyone else have a husband that's reluctant to help around the house, and would rather go and get drunk than talk about problems!? seriously, MEN.x


----------



## tryforbaby2

Titi said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Kristi, I dont know if you had explained this on here yet before but have you ever went through fertility treatment? Has there been anything diagnosed? I am obviously not an expert but what 'normally' do you do to try? I know I have seen you on the softcups thread ages and ages ago.
> My heart aches for you when af shows. :hugs:
> 
> Thank you so much-my heart is aching too b/c this was the last cycle before we decided to take a break. As far as treatment goes-that is the other heartbreaking thing-my ob ran a few tests that all came back fine for me, dh has low motility-but she can't do anything else for us. She referred us to the FS and my insurance doesn't cover any of it. I called to set up the first apt. which is an exam with the nurse practicioner and discuss history and goals before you get to see the dr, and that alone is $600.00. Also-fertility drugs and AC are against my religion, so I feel like I am running out of options-will be 35 in a few months too.Click to expand...

I have my husband take 300+ mg of zinc per day while we were ttc to boost his sperm motility and quality. I just started having him take it the end of March and I got pregnant the end of April. Not saying that was the magic cure but I like to think some of the things we did do did have a positive effect on our bfp. We also started seeing a RE in April (surprise before we got pregnant) and my insurance didntcover it either.Just for my pelvix exam and a consultation and for him to review my records was $376.00 and IF DH went for his SA that was another $210.00. Then I was supposed to start IUI, Clomid and get an HSG done to check my tubes and that was in the $1,000+ range for the month of May! It was hard to get my DH to 'make' time for his SA, but he lucked outfor awhile there and didnt have to do it because I got pregnant that cycle before I started any of my recommended treatment!!! 
I dont want to sound stupid but what is AC?....(assisted conception?)
I know age is not on alot of women's sides :( It makes us allwonder why we decided to wait until we were ready? Maybe if we wouldve been super careless for the past few years then maybe.........thats the way it seems to happen anyhow. I am trying to think of think to suggest to try, but I am sure you tried what I am thinking. It is costly for RE's....grrr.....


Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :hugs:Titi:hugs: Whenever this happens to any of my TTHF besties I want SO badly to visit and give you a big hug!!! The virtual condolences just aren't enough when the horrible witch shows. Has your DH gotten a second SA after all the herbal supplements both of you have been trying? I hope that your regular gynecologist can give you some testing that will either be covered or cheaper than the clinic, if that is what you choose to do.
> 
> Titi and I are both hoping that an HSG boosts our fertility and gets us pg this fall :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> Oh no, pet vomit is the worse! These two sound like trouble together. Maybe they need to be seperated, like me and my naughty friends were when we were at school. Also, isn't Bodhi the name of Patrick Swayze's character in Point Break?
> 
> I found another pile of puke in my sewing / meditation room this morning :dohh: but I think it was from the other day. Watching this dog is alot of work! I keep Bodhi in a pen when I'm away but Bullet broke him out this morning while I was running. Yes, that is the same name as Swayze's character, but my boss' wife named him that as short for bodhisatvah, a buddhist in training. It really means puke machine!!!Click to expand...


Ewwww Pet barf again!.......This remind me why I amNOT a pet person by far! Not even a goldfish....my husband is lucky I let him have the lab retriever! Ewwww :sick:



honeybee28 said:


> does anyone else have a husband that's reluctant to help around the house, and would rather go and get drunk than talk about problems!? seriously, MEN.x

Sorry mine actually grew up a bit the past few years.....thats men for ya.....:hugs: Make him a fab dinner (like you always do Im sure) and have a nice relaxing convo over dinner and some booze! He'll stay if there's booze right?.....Then maybe rub his shoulder and talk some more......??.....or have him rub your lower back.......:winkwink:.....


----------



## honeybee28

that's the thing, we both work full time and i normally do all the housework. but now im studying 2 hours a night, it would be nice if he could cook dinner here and there. but he decided to go out with his friends tonight, i think partially to get out of cooking lol. so i had ice cream for dinner while i studied. naughty me.

what's an HSG? is it the same as a lap and dye?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Yes i believe so....as that is what I called it months ago. They shot dye in my uterus and tubes so they can take a gander! :shock: 

Damn Men Honey!! I'll tell you though, when I was working I used the crock pot/slow cooker whatever you guys call it and made dinners alot that way. Pea soup, clam chowder, pork roast, beef chuck roast, pulled chicken (like pulle dprok barbeque, etc etc .....You throw it all in the pot in the morning, takes 5 minutes (even he can do it!!) and turn it on low and in 8 hours....viola....dinners done!


----------



## honeybee28

bleurgh!! My doc wants me to have that done after dh has his SA. gross. but i have heard that a lot of women get preggo after having it done as it 'clears' their tubes.

i do have a slow cooker, i really should use it more. It's just right now, i dont even have time to think about cooking, i get to work for 8.15am to study before work, i study in my lunch break, and then study when i get home. it'll only be this crazy for another 2 weeks, would be nice if he could pick up the slack not moan because i havent done any ironing in weeks ya know. but that's just the way it is i guess. enough of my whinging.

do any of you read? im reading a james patterson book at the moment, i love it, ive read every book he's written!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Titi said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Kristi, I dont know if you had explained this on here yet before but have you ever went through fertility treatment? Has there been anything diagnosed? I am obviously not an expert but what 'normally' do you do to try? I know I have seen you on the softcups thread ages and ages ago.
> My heart aches for you when af shows. :hugs:
> 
> Thank you so much-my heart is aching too b/c this was the last cycle before we decided to take a break. As far as treatment goes-that is the other heartbreaking thing-my ob ran a few tests that all came back fine for me, dh has low motility-but she can't do anything else for us. She referred us to the FS and my insurance doesn't cover any of it. I called to set up the first apt. which is an exam with the nurse practicioner and discuss history and goals before you get to see the dr, and that alone is $600.00. Also-fertility drugs and AC are against my religion, so I feel like I am running out of options-will be 35 in a few months too.Click to expand...

So sorry un AF got you :hugs: I know how heart breaking it is :hugs:

I meant to post this earlier but on the MACA thread some of the girls are LTTTC as well and are trying other stuff along with MACA to help the process along.

I thought ID share it in here in case it helps out my girls:flower:

Wild YAM 10 to 20 drops from CD1 to Ovulation is know to increase fertility, by rebalancing hormones.https://www.amazingpregnancy.com/pregnancy-articles/500.html
Soy I dont know much about soy and there is mixed information on it as in some say it can decrease fertility yet China has a high diet of Soy and we all know they do not have a problem with fertility in China LOL. some girls take is from cd3-7 Earlier is more eggs, later is better quality, so in-between should be best of both!

Here is a great article on Supplements for men to improve sperm count and mobility.https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/supplements-sperm-count.html

Kristi have you thought about acupuncture and seeing a herbalist for you and DH I think it would be really helpful you both and may be in line with your beliefs.


Honey make him go for a drive with you in the car, have a talk then. :hugs: good luck studying for your exams

Jaimie Dog puke yuck! your boss owes you big time!! may eh pay ie days off :winkwink:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Information on Soy isoflavones https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.html

why did I not know this ealier impressive ''What was interesting is that 75% of the women who tried Soy Isoflavones got a BFP in their FIRST cycle trying. I checked the survey more recently and the number has jumped to 77% since I took the screenshot.'' taken from above link


----------



## Moondance

CelticNiamh said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> Niamh, you were my first friend on BNB, I'm SO SO SO excited to see that you're preggers! Some of my all time fave people here are preggers.... CONGRATS SO HARDCORE!!! OMG!
> 
> Now my news?
> I'm sick as a dog, runny nose, sore throat, can barely talk.... AND I'm a day late. My body is so mean! I know there isn't any way I could be, could there??? I'm not wanting to test, I just want to leave it and see if AF arrives... Coz I don't want to waste a test!
> 
> But super super congrats to preggers ladies! I love you all, you're my inspiration!
> 
> AHHH thanks Moon :hugs::happydance: sorry your not feeling well hun when you going to test being late an all, ooh and I got pregnant on Eireann 5 days before OV and FF gave me a low chance this cycle for catching the egg :haha: delighted it all worked out and your horse is close to you, is he broken will you be able to ride him, I so miss horse ridding one day I want a nice stocky cob you know a steady guy who loves a hack out and a few jumps great way to keep fit and a very rewarding pass time. I still have my cob pony at home in my dads he is grey and lovely.Click to expand...

At the moment he isn't ridable, as he's been out of work for 2 years. We start putting him on the longe line in a couple days to start working up his fitness and muscle and getting him back in order. He is incredibly unfit right now (much like his owner)



Moondance said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Titi - I was just about to ask if you stop taking Maca at some point during your cycle. I'm doing a dropper full in the am and pm in some grape juice - I don't taste it one bit!
> 
> Nice Moon - I'm so glad you found a way to get your horse to that stable you like so much! Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> It's not a stable, I found a place mega mega close to my house, just up the road, where some guys are renting a property there. They have horses of their own and had some paddock to spare, so they put up a sign saying they had agistment available. I immediately went over and spoke to them, the two most adorable gay gentlemen on the planet.
> He's not even 5 minutes drive from home, has other horses there as companions and I get to go spend time with him every day.Click to expand...

You have been wanting your horse next to you for quite some time! Finally!! Now you can see your horse whenever you want and not several hours away!!! Wahoo! BTW, how is the situation with your dad and his girlfriend coming along? Feel better soon!




tryforbaby2 said:

> Mush, I have concidered counceling for this and maybe some medication (and I am anti meds!). The depression is horrible and I cried to the nurse at the obgyn office yesterday that I know I feel so angry at the world and so resentful of some and I dont want to feel that way but I cant help it! Thats when she said that I am probably going to feel this way having been filled with pg hormones and then having it all go to 0 with a day from the d&c. I guess she is right, but I hate feeling so resentful with people and angry at the world. My husband is fabulous through this all and he is my shoulder. Great listener and great ethusiast! :cloud9: Just love him to bits! The doctor that performed the d&c said I will not get over this. I will not get over this until I am pregnant again and have bypassed the 12 week mark. Between my sisters getting pregnant too and due around my due date she totally understands my extra rage of hormones and resentment. But one day at a time I suppose. I am feeling much better!!! :flower: If you dont mind me asking, how long did you bleed for? and How many cycles did you wait before trying again? (If I am correct I think you waited one or two b/c of DH right?)
> 
> Sorry I am just looking for answers and some assistance! Thank You!

Dads girlfriend is getting way better, she's on new antidepressent meds now, but she's been messed up forever, so she NEEDS them. As much as some people say they help, I'll be anti-drug with you. I'm supposed to be on them, but I've been off Meds since January.
Sometimes it feels like you'll never get your answers, but I like to think all things happen for a reason, and the world is on track and where it's sposed to be, even if we don't like it or understand it. But I, having been on antidepressents in the past, do not recommend them, seriously!!



tryforbaby2 said:


> I think this is good news girls!
> 
> My bleeding is now very light to hardly at all! I amwondering when my doctor stuck his whole fist up there (ewww.....gross image but thats what it felt like!) I think I got cleaned out! He may have brought it all out with him! :sick:
> 
> Sorry for the disturbing images! (Is there a barf icon here somewhere?.......)
> 
> I also went and bought a new box of SOFTCUPS!!! I am getting prepared ladies, it is making a little happier thinking about TTC again!!! :cloud9:

Makes me happy to know that you're getting back in the vibe of TTC and trying to keep positive. I know what just happened really sucks, wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.
And its not ultimately a gross visual, just a very disturbing one! LOL




soph77 said:


> Moon, I have my fingers firmly crossed for you that the witch stays away! It is unlikely that your are pg with your timing, but not impossible!!! there is always hope until the b**** shows!

And she hasn't yet. I'm now 3 days late. Not sure what is going on!

You know, I never realised just how different oral and vaginal temps could be til yesterday. I am normally an oral temp taker, but because I'm so heavily congested at the moment, I am forced to breathe through my mouth at night, yesterday morning I woke up and my tongue was all dried out from mouth breathing!!!! I took my temp and it was 35.61, I had a vague idea that a temp like that seemed awfully low and so took it vaginally and got a 36.22.
And today, a similiar situation but not as extreme as yesterday, oral temp was 36.07 and vaginal temp was 35.21 -- think I might stick to vaginal temps in future, they seem more reliable for me!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ok last link on natural supplements to help in getting up the duff promise :thumbup:

Vitex Angus castus supplements https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/vitex.html


----------



## Moondance

I broke all my quotes.... damn my stupid brain!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> bleurgh!! My doc wants me to have that done after dh has his SA. gross. but i have heard that a lot of women get preggo after having it done as it 'clears' their tubes.
> 
> i do have a slow cooker, i really should use it more. It's just right now, i dont even have time to think about cooking, i get to work for 8.15am to study before work, i study in my lunch break, and then study when i get home. it'll only be this crazy for another 2 weeks, would be nice if he could pick up the slack not moan because i havent done any ironing in weeks ya know. but that's just the way it is i guess. enough of my whinging.
> 
> do any of you read? im reading a james patterson book at the moment, i love it, ive read every book he's written!

I am so sorry your DH is a butthead at the moment. :hugs: 2 weeks honeybee.....2 weeks.....I also hear alot of women get pregnant shortly after due to that too!!!



Moondance said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> Niamh, you were my first friend on BNB, I'm SO SO SO excited to see that you're preggers! Some of my all time fave people here are preggers.... CONGRATS SO HARDCORE!!! OMG!
> 
> Now my news?
> I'm sick as a dog, runny nose, sore throat, can barely talk.... AND I'm a day late. My body is so mean! I know there isn't any way I could be, could there??? I'm not wanting to test, I just want to leave it and see if AF arrives... Coz I don't want to waste a test!
> 
> But super super congrats to preggers ladies! I love you all, you're my inspiration!
> 
> AHHH thanks Moon :hugs::happydance: sorry your not feeling well hun when you going to test being late an all, ooh and I got pregnant on Eireann 5 days before OV and FF gave me a low chance this cycle for catching the egg :haha: delighted it all worked out and your horse is close to you, is he broken will you be able to ride him, I so miss horse ridding one day I want a nice stocky cob you know a steady guy who loves a hack out and a few jumps great way to keep fit and a very rewarding pass time. I still have my cob pony at home in my dads he is grey and lovely.Click to expand...
> 
> At the moment he isn't ridable, as he's been out of work for 2 years. We start putting him on the longe line in a couple days to start working up his fitness and muscle and getting him back in order. He is incredibly unfit right now (much like his owner)
> 
> 
> 
> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Titi - I was just about to ask if you stop taking Maca at some point during your cycle. I'm doing a dropper full in the am and pm in some grape juice - I don't taste it one bit!
> 
> Nice Moon - I'm so glad you found a way to get your horse to that stable you like so much! Hope you feel better soon.Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a stable, I found a place mega mega close to my house, just up the road, where some guys are renting a property there. They have horses of their own and had some paddock to spare, so they put up a sign saying they had agistment available. I immediately went over and spoke to them, the two most adorable gay gentlemen on the planet.
> He's not even 5 minutes drive from home, has other horses there as companions and I get to go spend time with him every day.Click to expand...
> 
> You have been wanting your horse next to you for quite some time! Finally!! Now you can see your horse whenever you want and not several hours away!!! Wahoo! BTW, how is the situation with your dad and his girlfriend coming along? Feel better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> Mush, I have concidered counceling for this and maybe some medication (and I am anti meds!). The depression is horrible and I cried to the nurse at the obgyn office yesterday that I know I feel so angry at the world and so resentful of some and I dont want to feel that way but I cant help it! Thats when she said that I am probably going to feel this way having been filled with pg hormones and then having it all go to 0 with a day from the d&c. I guess she is right, but I hate feeling so resentful with people and angry at the world. My husband is fabulous through this all and he is my shoulder. Great listener and great ethusiast! :cloud9: Just love him to bits! The doctor that performed the d&c said I will not get over this. I will not get over this until I am pregnant again and have bypassed the 12 week mark. Between my sisters getting pregnant too and due around my due date she totally understands my extra rage of hormones and resentment. But one day at a time I suppose. I am feeling much better!!! :flower: If you dont mind me asking, how long did you bleed for? and How many cycles did you wait before trying again? (If I am correct I think you waited one or two b/c of DH right?)
> 
> Sorry I am just looking for answers and some assistance! Thank You!Click to expand...
> 
> Dads girlfriend is getting way better, she's on new antidepressent meds now, but she's been messed up forever, so she NEEDS them. As much as some people say they help, I'll be anti-drug with you. I'm supposed to be on them, but I've been off Meds since January.
> Sometimes it feels like you'll never get your answers, but I like to think all things happen for a reason, and the world is on track and where it's sposed to be, even if we don't like it or understand it. But I, having been on antidepressents in the past, do not recommend them, seriously!!
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I think this is good news girls!
> 
> My bleeding is now very light to hardly at all! I amwondering when my doctor stuck his whole fist up there (ewww.....gross image but thats what it felt like!) I think I got cleaned out! He may have brought it all out with him! :sick:
> 
> Sorry for the disturbing images! (Is there a barf icon here somewhere?.......)
> 
> I also went and bought a new box of SOFTCUPS!!! I am getting prepared ladies, it is making a little happier thinking about TTC again!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Makes me happy to know that you're getting back in the vibe of TTC and trying to keep positive. I know what just happened really sucks, wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.
> And its not ultimately a gross visual, just a very disturbing one! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Moon, I have my fingers firmly crossed for you that the witch stays away! It is unlikely that your are pg with your timing, but not impossible!!! there is always hope until the b**** shows!Click to expand...
> 
> And she hasn't yet. I'm now 3 days late. Not sure what is going on!
> 
> You know, I never realised just how different oral and vaginal temps could be til yesterday. I am normally an oral temp taker, but because I'm so heavily congested at the moment, I am forced to breathe through my mouth at night, yesterday morning I woke up and my tongue was all dried out from mouth breathing!!!! I took my temp and it was 35.61, I had a vague idea that a temp like that seemed awfully low and so took it vaginally and got a 36.22.
> And today, a similiar situation but not as extreme as yesterday, oral temp was 36.07 and vaginal temp was 35.21 -- think I might stick to vaginal temps in future, they seem more reliable for me!Click to expand...

I was on antidepressants years ago because I do have GAD and SAD (generalized and socialized anxiety) and I felt blah taking them.....I didnt care about me or Hailey or even eating.....I was feeling less.....But I had alot of other bad things going on in my life at the moment which made everything worse. 
Hmmmm vag temps I hear is what almost everyone is starting to go with! Go for it! If I had the energy to get up at the same time every day to bbt I would do it too!
Glad to hear your dads girlfriend is getting better, thank goodness!!! :hugs: Sre you still in the house or did you move out? Sorry about the disturbing visual!!! LOL.....

Niamh, I didnt know that about SOY!!! Hmmm?......


----------



## Ejay

Titi = realy sorry AF got you, have you thought of trying acupuncture (think Niamh mentioned it) it's worth a try, there is a place just down the road from me that specialises in acupuncture for fertility problems.

Sorry all have scanned through the posts but haven't had a chance to reply to them all, gotta dash to work now as well, just wanted to pick up on Niamh's posts about natural TTC help.

OH and I have decided to try Maca, going to get some at the weekend and I have also started taking wheatgrass as this is supposed to reduce your internal acidity, thought it might help the little guys if it wasn't such a hostile environment in there.

catch up with ya all later. hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## Moondance

Just because one sets an alarm to do their BBT, doesn't mean they need to actually stay awake! I set mine for 6am, and unless I NEED to be awake, I don't even turn on a light, I grab the thermometer in the dark, stuff it in my mouth (or now my vag instead), wait for it to beep, pick up my cell phone and use the screen for light so I can see the numbers, then write it down in my diary beside the bed so I can put it into FF later. Then I snuggle back under my blankies and go back to sleep!
Easy as pie!

And naw, I'm still in the house, haven't moved out. Dads liking me a lot more since my horse came home, as I need to feed him twice a day (especially during the winter as I want him to keep his conditioning) so now I have more of a daily routine and am not on the computer all night and sleeping all day. I now am up by 8:30 usually (except for at the moment, I'm sick, so waking up is HARD), and off to feed the boy and spend some time with him, and back there again in the afternoon to put his rug back on and give him his dinner. 




Does anyone here know much about the Discover One Step pregnancy tests? Are they good, bad, reliable, not so good? I'm just curious as awhile ago, they're one of the brands I randomly picked up for cheap and so its all I have in my pee sticks. If its not a reliable test though, won't bother using it.
Am just curious, as I am now 3 days late and not sure whats going on.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Trust me moon, if I get up even for a second I cant fall back asleep. I feel my bladder in the middle of the night full, if I get up to empty it (because I debate if I want sleep or to stop my bladder from aching) then it takes me 1.5 to 2 hours to fall back asleep. But when Hailey starts school aug 30 that may be a time to start bbt. 

I am glad he is being nicer to you, that seemed like shit for awhile there and I felt bad for you because of the pressure from himand his girlfriend but glad all is well. Are you looking for a job,is themarket tough there like it is here?

Just take a pregnancy test!!!


----------



## Moondance

Well I used ONE of the two Discover brand ones I had, it showed negative... is why I am curious if its a decent brand, as I took it the day period was due, 14dpo.
My luteal phase is generally 13 days.... am now onto 16dpo.
Only have the one test and no more cash to buy any more, as I have to save whats left of my money for the farrier next week. 


I'm just wondering though, if this "no period" thing continues and I can scrounge up the cash for a test, which brand is best?? I can't buy anything off ebay at the moment, as my paypal is in arrears from a foul up last week that still hasn't been sorted.


----------



## Tanikit

Honey - men! I asked my DH to call in his mother to help since we have all been so ill recently and he said he was a tough guy and could help me himself. He started vomiting last night himself though so now we will go to the inlaws for the weekend and hopefully both get some rest. My DH is not too bad though he refuses meds - he does cook occassionally, but doesn't clean and he does help with DD when its his turn (but if its my turn and I am sick, its still my turn, when he's sick its also my turn)

You can mellow men eventually but it takes a lot of patience and a lot of trial and error. I got DH to take a multi vitamin eventually and fell pregnant the month he took it - I also persuaded him to get the laptop off his lap when we were trying (I think from now on though he'll use that as a form of contraception as its straight back on his lap now I'm pregnant)

Moon - take a test!!!!!!!!!
Glad things seem to be improving and also that you sound like you are living more healthily too with your horse there - yay for animals/pets!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Moondance said:


> Well I used ONE of the two Discover brand ones I had, it showed negative... is why I am curious if its a decent brand, as I took it the day period was due, 14dpo.
> My luteal phase is generally 13 days.... am now onto 16dpo.
> Only have the one test and no more cash to buy any more, as I have to save whats left of my money for the farrier next week.
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering though, if this "no period" thing continues and I can scrounge up the cash for a test, which brand is best?? I can't buy anything off ebay at the moment, as my paypal is in arrears from a foul up last week that still hasn't been sorted.

I dont know what test to tell you to take as Im in America and I think we have some different ones here. I used dollar store cheapies and FRER and clearblue digital and I got results on all of them. Maybe soph knows since she is in australia where you are?.....
Not to be rude, but you better get your finances straightened out a bit before you get pregnant!!! You never know what surprises will be thrown your way while pregnant and after!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

honeybee28 said:

> urgh im super tired today and studying tonight. jaimie i have one exam in two weeks, then one in sept and 2 in october. if i pass them all then i will be qualified to give financial advice. im not sure that i want to be an IFA just yet, but it gives me options, and means that they have to increase my salary for my current role. fun times.

Wow honeybee! That really rocks and is very impressive! Good luck with all your exams :thumbup: Really hope your DH picks up the slack while you are trying to boost your income and improve yourself ~ sometimes they need to be asked more than we think is necessary. For instance, when I think my DH should do something I usually get pissed because I figure he should be able to read my mind and figure it out on his own :winkwink: But sometimes, even when you ask super pretty please several times, they still act like donkeys.:dohh:

Thanks for all the supplement links Niamh ~ I've got DH on multi vitamins, flaxseed oil, and maca but maybe I'll buy some zinc too.

Titi is the queen of TTC aids, especially ones that you can stick up your vajayjay. There is little she hasn't tried :hugs:

Tanikit ~ really sorry your family is sick! I hope you all feel better soon.

Moon ~ glad to hear things are better with your Dad and his girlfriend. Wish my Mom could pop over to the UK and be your ferrier : )

Ejay ~ thanks for waging war on the witch!!

TryFor ~ how are you feeling this morning hon? How is the bleeding?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Feeling pretty decent, little moody as my sister, Kim, had her "A" done yesterday. She is upset because the family is angry at her and comparing her to me, saying things to her like: "Your sister Julia wouldv'e raised that baby" and "How could you do that after seeing everything your sister has been going through" etc etc.....I am upset she did it because it was alive and she planed this baby with her dumbass ex-boyfriend. But she cannot raise a baby, she cannot even support herself. I was angry when she fell pregnant to begin with. I am not one to believe in "A"s but she has a right to make a decision whether we agree with it or not. 
I was asked by family if I would raise the child and I sadly said NO. I cannot raise a child so that in 5 years when someone decides to get their thumb out of their ass get a good job, make money, buy a house and get married then she'll want the baby back. And I am sorry but I cannot do that. I would sooner burn your house down or move to another country than to give back a child I have raised or bonded with.....sister or not.
So thats it, other than that I am pretty good. How are you? Yes the bleeding is very light! Hopefully I can get my DH to LOVE me later!!! hehe


----------



## honeybee28

julia that sucks. your sisters really are crazy huh. do you just have the two of them? am i right in thinking you have a brother too? haha bet you cant wait to get back on the love stick lol!! glad the bleeding's better.

Thanks Jaimie! 

niamh thanks for all the info!! I've been on maca for a while now, nearly run out in fact. might try soy or something when it's gone. dh wont take anything sadly. but we'll see how his SA goes, that may change his mind if the results arent too good.

good day everyone? my day at work went badly. i messed up some investing, luckily i managed to stop them before the investment house dealt, but its still not great. i had to email my big boss to get him to delete the stuff i messed up off the system, but he didnt get back to me. im sure he'll be pretty mad at me. never mind, at least the deals didnt go through, that would have been bad!

at least it's friday!!!! woooHOOOOOOOOOOOO xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moon not sure about those test, may be on the Australian one we both use will know :winkwink: not sure I can name it here LOL

Tryfor holy shit on a stick! :wacko: my head is reeling just reeling god Julia your sis is going to need so much counselling a year from now, to me she has made a knee jerk decision, may be punishing her x boyfriend. I feel the same are you regarding A they would never ever be for me. each to their own I guess! but when your other sister has her baby and when its her due date she will crumble in to a mess may be even before that :dohh: there is no telling some people though.

OOOH ride that love stick heheh :haha:

Jaimie glad they are some use I'm watcing you all now!!!!

Honey hide it in his food or tell him the MACA makes his orgasms stronger and better and he will last longerhere even makes his man hood bigger (im so bold ) :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: the fact it improves his swimmers is an added bonus :winkwink: sure a little white lie wont hurt. ooh there is a thread on Soy here and the vitex, the MACA thread is getting a lot of BFP now as most of us have been on it 3 months so was my DH I'm thinking it helped us.


----------



## tryforbaby2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeHPHX8t2lU&feature=player_embedded


I needed this cry..........I found this on another thread in miscarriage support.....It also makes me see what we have to look forward to. Beautiful babies, hands and feet and toes, and smiles.....


----------



## Dee7509

Hi All :hi:

I've been lurking a bit. Julia that's so lovely, it made me teary.

Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## Moondance

tryforbaby2 said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> Well I used ONE of the two Discover brand ones I had, it showed negative... is why I am curious if its a decent brand, as I took it the day period was due, 14dpo.
> My luteal phase is generally 13 days.... am now onto 16dpo.
> Only have the one test and no more cash to buy any more, as I have to save whats left of my money for the farrier next week.
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering though, if this "no period" thing continues and I can scrounge up the cash for a test, which brand is best?? I can't buy anything off ebay at the moment, as my paypal is in arrears from a foul up last week that still hasn't been sorted.
> 
> I dont know what test to tell you to take as Im in America and I think we have some different ones here. I used dollar store cheapies and FRER and clearblue digital and I got results on all of them. Maybe soph knows since she is in australia where you are?.....
> Not to be rude, but you better get your finances straightened out a bit before you get pregnant!!! You never know what surprises will be thrown your way while pregnant and after!!!Click to expand...

It's not that I'm having financial issues, its just that this past week I've had the bank stuff up, which in turn led to paypal being stuffed up. And its the first week I've been personally taking care of my horse, and I put quite a lot of money into transporting him here, which was a one off. Now that he's here, local trainers, equine vets and farriers come to us so I don't have to go through the problems of transportation and the costs again for awhile.
And right now I don't see paypal being in arrears as something that I NEED to have fixed up until I'm ready to do it, so thats not a huge deal to me. 




Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Moon ~ glad to hear things are better with your Dad and his girlfriend. Wish my Mom could pop over to the UK and be your ferrier : )

I'm not in the UK, I'm in The Land Down Under where we eat Vegemite sandwiches. 



This morning is now overdue day 4, and not only did my temp NOT drop, it went UP. WAY UP. I do believe my chart appears (at least for today) to have gone somewhat triphasic perhaps. What the.... :shrug:


----------



## soph77

Moon, is the one you have a blue dye or a pink dye? I think the pink ones are the best, but then again I have never used a blue one so could just be talking out of my ass ;)
I have always just bought the frer and ic's, but I have never had anything but white on them, although I did have my first evap last cycle on a frer, but I still think they are good.

I have a pack of digis with indicators but I am saving them for when I do get some kind of line on another test.

Just use the one you have love, or get a frer!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:dohh: sorry moon! you've got your location clearly identified beneath your avatar :dohh:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh my gosh, it's been a whole week since I've been on and am having serious withdrawals, and to make matters worse, my computer battery says I have 15 min. before it dies. I'm giving myself the 15 min. to read through and then am going to hang with hubby and try to have a TTHF night as have been a bit moody this work. 

Had a major project this week at work and going to my sis's at night to help w/ new niece, so that's why I haven't been on. Has been very stressful workwise, but I just got an award for my efforts! It was $500, but mostly the recognition made me feel a bit better. Squirrel, we were relaunching our website so I know you know how that goes. :haha: 

And holy canoli - Niamh!!!! Congrats!!!! That made me sooooo super excited to see. :happydance::happydance:


Have been a bit emotional lately (again moody) so tearing up a bit reading about Julia. Julia, I just want to hug you. :hugs::hugs: Also, those pics of your vacation are so gorgeous. 

Crap, computer about to die, aaahhh!! Check in soon, and will be joining the livestrong.com page! yay!!


----------



## Moondance

Went out and got a FR test today, came in a pack of 3. I have trouble telling which box is sposed to be the FRER and normal, as one is in a pink box and one is in a blue box.
It came back negative.


I'm finding this to be extraordinarily weird... normally immediately after ovulation, my boobs feel all swollen and sore from progesterone... I've had nothing this cycle... but yet I am 4 days late, with a BFN and not entirely sure whats going on.
Stupid body. Hate you so much!


----------



## soph77

Oh moon so sorry, I looked at your chart and while it looks like O happenend on day29, do you think it is possible that it happened later? Like day 30?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tryfor that video is so beautiful and made me cry :hugs: it does a great job on showing whats ahead with a new baby to come for you. :flower:

Moon hell that would annoy me all right! may be a blood test off the doc?

Myturnyet, hope you had a lovely evening with DH :winkwink: good luck on the launch of your site.


I have decided that with the lack of jobs and with a new baby on the way and childcare being so expensive, I going to work from home making modern cloth nappies, baby gowns and many more things my sister is going to make bags and little bracelets for baby's I'm so excited. Hope it goes well now. I made my DD christening gown out of my wedding dress and it was beautiful and her bonnet. it felt great to make something my self for her and I can use it again now FX .


----------



## soph77

OK ladies, an embarrassing story to brighten your day!!!

So today is Saturday and it is gorgeous. Not a cloud in the sky, little wind, beautiful.
We decide to go out on the boat for a spot of fishing to try and catch our dinner.

We dropped the lines in in a few places and the fish were not even biting. I actually almost caught a big flathead but it got off as we were trying to bring it on the boat, but after that nothing. So we decide to go back to this lovely sand island we were on the other day where there was thousands and thousands of little soldier crabs - very cute.

The tide was on the way out and there was not much of the sand bar exposed yet but still enough to bank the boat and do some fishing. Dave takes a run up to the sand but doesn't quite give it enough power to bank it but we are almost right up to the shore and the water is crystal clear and looks pretty shallow.

Being the mariners wife that I am it is my job to anchor and such stuff so I roll up my shorts and get ready to jump in and pull the boat up to pop the anchor in the sand. The water looks to be about 30cm deep so I figure at worst I will get my shorts a bit wet. No drama.

How wrong could I be?

I jump in and am completely submerged. It was so deep I didn't even touch the bottom! Seriously, I went down like a pencil dive and disappeared!!! All that was left of me was my hat floating on the water where I once was! I had to SWIM all of 1-2 meters to shore!

And now I realise that most of you are in the middle of summer and think how lovely a dip in the ocean would be right now, but I need to remind you that it is the middle of winter here! I was wearing a big woolen jumper and a scarf, it was effing freezing! Then the boat drifted out and they had to get the stupid thing started again and come back and rescue me. I cried :(

Epic fail, or should I say epic sink. And no fish for dinner!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Soph having lived in Australia for a year and done a winter there OMG you must have been Ice cold :hugs: glad you were ok and lived to tell the tale, were you able to get warm on the boat I hope so :hugs: I cant get used to the water temp here in Ireland again after my time on the sunshine coast it is just to cold even in summer!! I still get in though! hope you can see the funny side later:flower:


----------



## soph77

Oh trust me, there have been many a tear of laughter shed over here!!! We are watching funniest home videos and just WISH we videoed me disappearing over the edge of the boat, we would have won for sure!


----------



## CelticNiamh

soph77 said:


> Oh trust me, there have been many a tear of laughter shed over here!!! We are watching funniest home videos and just WISH we videoed me disappearing over the edge of the boat, we would have won for sure!

LOL that would be cool LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Moondance

soph77 said:


> Oh moon so sorry, I looked at your chart and while it looks like O happenend on day29, do you think it is possible that it happened later? Like day 30?

Even if it did happen on Day 30, it still confuses me that I'm late. Day 29 or Day 30... still late! For no good reason it appears!


----------



## soph77

oh, i meant 39 sorry for the confusion


----------



## Moondance

soph77 said:


> oh, i meant 39 sorry for the confusion

Pretty sure not, as its a general thing with me that I have a temp drop before my rise, and it fits with my usual working of thing that I had the drop in temperature starting on Day 26 before it went back up again at Day 30, it fits my usual pattern. And also, I stopped having watery CM on Day 31, a day or two after O'ing, which also fits my usual pattern. So I am fairly certain the Day 29 pinpointing is relatively accurate.


----------



## honeybee28

hahahaha omg soph!! That's terrible, i feel so sorry for you. did dh laugh at you?! Sounds awful, i really hate being cold. what did you have for dinner in the end?! bet it was pretty funny to see though. but poor you!!! xxx


----------



## Lilaala

Trying to catch up on some of everything that I've missed, and I find THIS!



Moondance said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> I have another word that I don't like - nips.
> Nips sounds really dirty, but nipples is a happy word!
> 
> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppppsssssssssssssssssss!!!! I love nips. I love saying "wanna grope mah nips?" to my sweety, he just starts laughing!!!! Coulda killed him a few weeks ago. I was on his computer and he comes up behind me and stuffs his hand down my shirt and grabs my boobs, one in each hand. His hands were cold so I squirmed and told him "no gropage until you warm up those hands" so he complains and says "ok ok" and walks into the kitchen, can hear him fiddling with what sounds like the frypan, so I'm thinkin "yeah, he's making his hands toasty and warm above the frypan" .... turns out he was sticking his hands in the FREEZER. He came back out and stuck these ICE COLD hands down my top, I squealed!!!!! Literally, out loud, squealage!!! He was piddling himself laughing. I chased him around poking him, and then he got ME on the floor, poking and tickling me! I <3 my sweety!Click to expand...

Laughing my arse off now!!!! That's totally something my hubby would do, only instead of the freezer he'd pretend he was going to actually try to fry his hands warm to get me to stop him. :dohh: Boys! 

Nips is totally dirty! :haha: I watch Scrubs and JD calls nipples 'Nerps' which I think is freaking hilarious. :rofl: You know what other word isn't technically dirty but I can't read without thinking it's SOooooo frigging dirty? Moist.

Moon I am so frigging excited about your FF chart!!!


As for Maca, I like the capsules, never liked the supposedly dissolvable powder, hope you had success finding some good and actually dissolvable stuff!


Squirrely your kootch sentence had me both laughing and confused, either way that was great so thanks for the giggle! :haha: So um... are we officially referring to our ladybits when we say kootchcake? 'Cause that's hilariously awesome!

I'm sorry AF got you Soph!! :( :hugs:


So weird you're saying the baking soda tightened everything up! How much did you put in/how did you put it in? I tried it 2 days ago and it was fine? I put a very small amount of baking soda in my menstrual cup and then topped it up with water. I then stood in the tub because you have to collapse the cup to get it in place... after it was in I just bent forward and touched my toes a couple of times for a few moments each, and took it out. I checked the cup and there was still some of the liquid so I did manage to 'rinse' my cervix :haha: That was about 45 mins before babydancing, and all was fine!


I don't understand what ******* would be blocked for? My understanding is it's 'freaking out', it's even part of a medical term: ******* bowel. (You're welcome for the mental image) So I'm quite confused it's blocked?


Tankit yes please do share scan pics! :D 


Titi I like your new plan and I hope to goodness it does the trick!!! LOVE your definition for SMEP!

That 'Babies' documentary is totally on my list to see! I love documentaries! Anyone else here seen 'The Business of Being Born'? Seriously, holy crud!

Urgh talking about people who are ignorant about how common LTTTC is, my other Sister-in-Law (the one with three kids each spaced a perfect 2 years apart) once said "Having kids is easy, you just take the condoms off!" (In her defense she doesn't know we're TTC, but hell, she was born with only one ovary and she's the queen of fertile-myrtles.) And I have a pregnant co-worker too, who has always been tactless and self absorbed, and then accidentally got pregnant the ONE time she and her husband didn't use a condom. Work was really really tough for a while, but now I'm just feeling sorry for her as she's very petite and her baby is already almost 2 weeks ahead of schedule growth-wise, and she's only 20weeks! She said her husband was born 3 weeks early and was 8 pounds! His mother was apparently 10 pounds at birth! :shock: She's dooooomed, poor thing. Ah well, her life journey, not mine. :flower:

Hmmmm I've just come across one of my own posts... I guess I clicked too far back to try to catch up from!!!! :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: Going to try to track down where I last left off from now...


----------



## Lilaala

Aaaah I'm completely lost now (then again, Geography always has been my Achilles heel...) 


You won't need to fib about the Maca, my hubby loves the stuff, he says it gives him more energy! The upped sperm count really is just a bonus to him. :)

Aaargh Moon I can't believe you're still getting BFN's! You know though, I know of a woman on BnB who didn't get her positive until 18dpo... Have you asked your doctor for a blood test yet?

Niamh I love your Entrepreneurial inspiration! I wish you all kinds of success!!

Soph you poor thing I have always hated getting soaked it's one of the worst feelings... wet underwear... I was at the Vancouver Aquarium when I was little (several times) this one time I was right by the water of the Orca pool, and dad was up on the seating and saw the Orca coming, I didn't due to the angle I was seeing the water from... anyways, he didn't call out to warn me, and the Orca came up with a huuuuge wave and soaked me and all the other people along the railing. He thought it was hilarious, I was grumpy due to wet clothes the entire rest of the trip.


----------



## Lilaala

I'm sorry if I've missed a post to reply to... I just got a phone call from my favourite Sister-in-Law, hubby's grandma is in hospital. She had another heart attack and they're saying she's dying. (She has tons of heart problems) Hubby is still at work for at the very least another hour... we both agreed I'll tell him once he gets home... this really sucks...

She lives on the other side of Canada, literally, we're in B.C. and they're in Nova Scotia. (In case anyone was wondering why I'm not calling him at work so he can go to see her right away)


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh no, Soph! That was a scary story...:shipw:

I'm still like 6 pages behind....arrrggghhh. 

How is everyone's weekend? Hubby and I just got back from playing tennis and jogging, but it was like sweltering and I felt like I was going to pass out.

Also, dog sitting for my friend's dog for the week and we got in and she had jumped all over our custom-made blinds and they are ruined. They are the cellular kind and they got all crumpled and ripped. :growlmad: 

Going to watch my little niece tonight so my sister and brother-in-law can go out to dinner for their anniversary. We can't have a baby of our own, but at least we get to hold her. The other night I was over and was talking baby talk to her and she just gave me this huge smile! She is not even 2 months, yet. I love her soooo much. :cloud9:

Oh, and AF did come, grrr, but have a fertility specialist appt. next Friday. A bit sad about it because I messed up on the date's and DH has a work class so can't come with me. I feel kind of bad about going by myself...like I'm in this alone.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw Lilaala! I'm really sorry about your DH's grandma : ( That is always really tough. I agree, the maca really makes me feel like I have more energy. I didn't realize it would have that benefit!

Soph - So sorry you got soaked! That really stinks!! And yes, I was totally picturing how nice it would be to take a dip right now, but I'll bet it was COLD for you !

Moon - I've been in your shoes, late but BFN, and it totally sucks. Really sorry hon.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Howdy My Turn! Great to hear from you, glad you survived your crazy week.

I feel like we are living parallel lives because my initial appointment with the fertility clinic got moved up to Tuesday. And I am watching my boss' dog for another week or so. He is a puke machine and I've been grossing the ladies out with tales of his disgustingness : ) I would be hella pissed if this dog ruined my blinds! I would make my boss pay for them!


----------



## MyTurnYet

That is pretty weird, Jaimie! Is your DH going to your appointment with you? You have to let me know how it goes! I'm sure you will. Why is the dog puking? Not that I'm sure you know why, but my dog has a problem with puking bile sometimes in the mornings (gross, I know, sorry!!!). The vet said to give him a snack right before bed to get something in his stomach because the acid builds up and gives him a tummy ache and then he vomits. That seems to be helping.

I like my friend's dog and think it's good for my dog, Charlie, to have a little friend for the week, but she kind of gets into trouble (like chews on the mail and goes in the garbage and stuff). We have our house dog-proofed for the most part, so I hope she doesn't get into anything else and teaches Charlie any more bad habits (he started jumping up on the windows after he saw her do it). My friend texted me to see how the dog is doing, but I didn't tell her about the blinds, yet. Didn't want her worrying on her vacation. Checked online and it looks like it'll be about $150 to replace them. I feel kind of bad asking her for the money. Should I? 

Lilaala, I'm sooo sorry to hear about your DH's grandma. That is really sad.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Yea, it would be much different asking for reimbursement for the blinds from your friend. Is she paying you to watch her dog? If so, I would call it a wash but if she isn't paying you, well then I would be tempted to ask. But it would be hard. Depends on the type of friend, you know?

I think the dog I'm watching just got sick from the carpet padding our dog tore up trying to get him out of his pen - seems to be feeling better now! The snack is a good idea, our dog will do that in the mornings too sometimes, especially when he gets over heated and drinks too much water.

My DH can't make the appointment either, but he has to fill out a long medical history form that I'll bring. He has also gotten an SA so I'll bring that with me.

Kinda nervous that my appointment got moved up two months - I was planning on trying to take a break for July and August then regroup for the original appointment in September. Just hoping that starting the diagnostic tests doesn't make me super edgy and emotional ~ I'd REALLY like to lay this whole burden down for a while! Maybe I'll just be able to put it into the doctor's hands and let go a little.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

niamh - I forgot to say how much I love the idea of you making christening gowns and such out of your home. I'm looking forward to making an heirloom baby gown myself someday! I will definitely use the extra material I have left over from my wedding gown.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> That is pretty weird, Jaimie! Is your DH going to your appointment with you? You have to let me know how it goes! I'm sure you will. Why is the dog puking? Not that I'm sure you know why, but my dog has a problem with puking bile sometimes in the mornings (gross, I know, sorry!!!). The vet said to give him a snack right before bed to get something in his stomach because the acid builds up and gives him a tummy ache and then he vomits. That seems to be helping.
> 
> I like my friend's dog and think it's good for my dog, Charlie, to have a little friend for the week, but she kind of gets into trouble (like chews on the mail and goes in the garbage and stuff). We have our house dog-proofed for the most part, so I hope she doesn't get into anything else and teaches Charlie any more bad habits (he started jumping up on the windows after he saw her do it). My friend texted me to see how the dog is doing, but I didn't tell her about the blinds, yet. Didn't want her worrying on her vacation. Checked online and it looks like it'll be about $150 to replace them. I feel kind of bad asking her for the money. Should I?
> 
> Lilaala, I'm sooo sorry to hear about your DH's grandma. That is really sad.

Oh yikes, that's kind of a tough one, Jill.... hmph. Personally, I wouldn't be able to say anything, but then I'd hold a grudge. No good comes from that! :nope:

Anyway, you could mention that the dog ruined your blinds, then wait to see what your friend says. I have those cellular blinds as well, custom-sized to fit my window... I'd be pretty upset about it. My OH put his dirty hand on one of ours and I flipped out on him. :haha: I'm thinking I should have gotten every piece of furniture, floor covering, towel etc in dirt brown so I wouldn't be able to see exactly where he's been in the house each day! I feel like I'm cleaning up after a four year old sometimes!


----------



## Moondance

Lilaala said:


> Trying to catch up on some of everything that I've missed, and I find THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> I have another word that I don't like - nips.
> Nips sounds really dirty, but nipples is a happy word!
> 
> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppppsssssssssssssssssss!!!! I love nips. I love saying "wanna grope mah nips?" to my sweety, he just starts laughing!!!! Coulda killed him a few weeks ago. I was on his computer and he comes up behind me and stuffs his hand down my shirt and grabs my boobs, one in each hand. His hands were cold so I squirmed and told him "no gropage until you warm up those hands" so he complains and says "ok ok" and walks into the kitchen, can hear him fiddling with what sounds like the frypan, so I'm thinkin "yeah, he's making his hands toasty and warm above the frypan" .... turns out he was sticking his hands in the FREEZER. He came back out and stuck these ICE COLD hands down my top, I squealed!!!!! Literally, out loud, squealage!!! He was piddling himself laughing. I chased him around poking him, and then he got ME on the floor, poking and tickling me! I <3 my sweety!Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing my arse off now!!!! That's totally something my hubby would do, only instead of the freezer he'd pretend he was going to actually try to fry his hands warm to get me to stop him. :dohh: Boys!
> 
> Nips is totally dirty! :haha: I watch Scrubs and JD calls nipples 'Nerps' which I think is freaking hilarious. :rofl: You know what other word isn't technically dirty but I can't read without thinking it's SOooooo frigging dirty? Moist.
> 
> Moon I am so frigging excited about your FF chart!!!
> 
> 
> As for Maca, I like the capsules, never liked the supposedly dissolvable powder, hope you had success finding some good and actually dissolvable stuff!Click to expand...

My temp today didn't stay high as it was yesterday, but still well above coverline. I'm going to just wait it out now and see what happens.
I can't take capsules OR tablets, they make me throw up (I have the most bizarre gag reflex, it chooses to react over random things). 
Now its 5 days late. I shall wait until one whole week has passed and I am 8 days late before testing again. If AF comes between now and then, then she will, if she doesn't, then I test. I'm not gunna start stressing about it.
(Already being late consumes my thoughts and the days seem to go on forever before the next day comes and I get to check my temp again, crazy).


Today is my official "Scoop the Poop" day at my horses paddock.
Yesterday my friend Lisa and I went out there and she attempted to help me put him on the long line and do some lunging work with him. He stood at the end of the long line, looking hellishly confused and extremely upset, trembling. Then he'd just put his head down, totally upset and walk up to me nervously, hiding his face in my chest. So after a few rounds of this, we got him out to the end of the long line and Lisa had me twirl the end of it a little, around in a circle to get him to move out. Well, absolutely terrified, he bolted. Full on race horse flying start, hunkered his rump down, launched himself 3 feet into the air and ran. Ten seconds later he'd calmed down, but golly it scared him.
Now I have to take time desensitizing him to the whole area. Lisa reckons its possible he was flogged with a rope which is why he's so scared, and my other friend Jane thinks maybe its because he was lunged to within an inch of his sanity being an ex racer. Not sure about her theory, as he didn't seem to even understand what was expected of him.
Am taking him his breakfast now.


----------



## LuckyD

Hey ladies!

How are you all doing? 

I have had the craziest weekend....haven't been near a computer since Friday.

My grandfather went into hosptial at the beginning of the week with an infection, but he was doing well and getting better. Friday morning I was at work and my Mum called and told me he was really sick. The doctors didn't think he would make it through the day. Mum was calling all the family, and they were all driving/flying in from around New Zealand. Me and my OH drove into the hospital, and spent the day there with the family...Grandad was really unwell, on oxygen, not really conscious or able to speak. It was so upsetting. The Drs said to prepare ourselves - the infection had gone into his blood and he didn't look like he was going to be able to fight it off. 

But by the end of Friday night he was able to speak slightly and eat some food. By Saturday he was talking and joking (although still really sick). And then today they have reduced his oxygen, he is eating everything in sight, and no-one can believe it. The Drs actually called it a 'miracle'. I am so happy about it, it is amazing. 

We have been staying with the family all weekend and just got home a few hours ago. I am 14dpo today and started spotting brown blood this morning and having stomach cramps. I was 100% certain AF was arriving. Then the spotting stopped. I don't know why, but I took an OPK, and it was really positive. So I took a HPT - and it was positive.

I can't believe it. I am feeling very cautious about it...don't want to get too worked up...but it was definitely positive.

So yeah, one crazy weekend!


----------



## soph77

omg Lucky!!!! What a weekend you have had. I am so glad your grandfather is doing well and a :bfp:, you little ripper!!!!!!!! Am so happy for you and hope that spotting stays away for you. What a lovely way to end the weekend with good news on all fronts! :D


----------



## LuckyD

soph77 said:


> omg Lucky!!!! What a weekend you have had. I am so glad your grandfather is doing well and a :bfp:, you little ripper!!!!!!!! Am so happy for you and hope that spotting stays away for you. What a lovely way to end the weekend with good news on all fronts! :D

Thanks love! Yeah, its been an emotional rollercoaster of a weekend for sure! 

I am feeling pretty overwhelmed and also nervous!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moon
[/QUOTE]

My temp today didn't stay high as it was yesterday, but still well above coverline. I'm going to just wait it out now and see what happens.
I can't take capsules OR tablets, they make me throw up (I have the most bizarre gag reflex, it chooses to react over random things). 
Now its 5 days late. I shall wait until one whole week has passed and I am 8 days late before testing again. If AF comes between now and then, then she will, if she doesn't, then I test. I'm not gunna start stressing about it.
(Already being late consumes my thoughts and the days seem to go on forever before the next day comes and I get to check my temp again, crazy).


Today is my official "Scoop the Poop" day at my horses paddock.
Yesterday my friend Lisa and I went out there and she attempted to help me put him on the long line and do some lunging work with him. He stood at the end of the long line, looking hellishly confused and extremely upset, trembling. Then he'd just put his head down, totally upset and walk up to me nervously, hiding his face in my chest. So after a few rounds of this, we got him out to the end of the long line and Lisa had me twirl the end of it a little, around in a circle to get him to move out. Well, absolutely terrified, he bolted. Full on race horse flying start, hunkered his rump down, launched himself 3 feet into the air and ran. Ten seconds later he'd calmed down, but golly it scared him.
Now I have to take time desensitizing him to the whole area. Lisa reckons its possible he was flogged with a rope which is why he's so scared, and my other friend Jane thinks maybe its because he was lunged to within an inch of his sanity being an ex racer. Not sure about her theory, as he didn't seem to even understand what was expected of him.
Am taking him his breakfast now.[/QUOTE]


I worked with horses for many years, breaking them for a few years then I worked in racing yards as well, I say he was never lunged correctly every thing with race horses is fast, they are taken in from the field, bridle and saddle goes on lunged in a enclosed area long rein to make them tired no trotting at all, all canter work the end of that session (first time long reined) some one will lay across their back so basically by the end of the first week he will be on the gallops cantering with dead sides and prob a dead mouth. so you are starting all over. its sad the way they break Thoroughbreds some of them end up mental. oh and its in their nature to buck and rare hot blooded.
ID go super slow with him and he will come round they do make beautiful horse's to ride. your right though I say he was like what the hell do they want me to do! he will prob go mad for the first few minutes then clam down when he knows nothing bad is going to happen were you lunging him one reined or two, I find two better more control and he will feel it on his sides. I always used my body and voice to encourage them on. I used to walk at the horse head while my boss held the ropes may be a bit dangerous though if he started messing for you now. ok did not mean to go on lol brought back memories there! it will be very rewarding when you have him going well again :thumbup:


How is ever one else doing I have to go back a re read every thing again 

OOH Jaimie I have a picture of the Gown I made I will post it here for you first is the dress, second had the hat I made, shoes I bought, 3rd is Eireann wearing it sitting on my Nanas knee
 



Attached Files:







eireann christening gown.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3









hat.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3









Eireann with NANA.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Moondance

Bright red spotting on toilet paper when I go to the toilet.
Looks like AF is going to get me tomorrow perhaps. 

https://media.photobucket.com/image/crying%20emoticon/mercyjohnsoon/th_crying.gif


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> I have had the craziest weekend....haven't been near a computer since Friday.
> 
> My grandfather went into hosptial at the beginning of the week with an infection, but he was doing well and getting better. Friday morning I was at work and my Mum called and told me he was really sick. The doctors didn't think he would make it through the day. Mum was calling all the family, and they were all driving/flying in from around New Zealand. Me and my OH drove into the hospital, and spent the day there with the family...Grandad was really unwell, on oxygen, not really conscious or able to speak. It was so upsetting. The Drs said to prepare ourselves - the infection had gone into his blood and he didn't look like he was going to be able to fight it off.
> 
> But by the end of Friday night he was able to speak slightly and eat some food. By Saturday he was talking and joking (although still really sick). And then today they have reduced his oxygen, he is eating everything in sight, and no-one can believe it. The Drs actually called it a 'miracle'. I am so happy about it, it is amazing.
> 
> We have been staying with the family all weekend and just got home a few hours ago. I am 14dpo today and started spotting brown blood this morning and having stomach cramps. I was 100% certain AF was arriving. Then the spotting stopped. I don't know why, but I took an OPK, and it was really positive. So I took a HPT - and it was positive.
> 
> I can't believe it. I am feeling very cautious about it...don't want to get too worked up...but it was definitely positive.
> 
> So yeah, one crazy weekend!

Ok well I posted on your journal, I think I may have lost it on excitment for you :happydance::hugs: so happy for you. FX its a sticky bub better be. and Im glad your Grandfather is doing much better as well :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moon so sorry AF seems to be on the way :hugs:


----------



## Moondance

Celtic, I was only doing it with the one line, he's not even really ready for that right now.

I think part of his confusion stems from the fact that the racing stables, they clipped them up to a motorised exercise machine that led them around, not a person lunging. And he is SO well trained on the lead that once he has a clip on his halter, his training instincts kick in that he is supposed to be walking behind or beside you. So when you're trying to get him to be 20 feet away on this long line, he's confused.
Because too, he is so scared of the twirling rope, my friend Jane who does Parelli natural horsemanship, suggested to put him on the line, walk away from him and keep as much distance between myself and him as humanly possible, so while he's clipped and still attached to me, keep walking AWAY, not even looking at him and twirl the rope like I don't even remember he's there.
He was only about six feet behind me and I twirled the rope and he didn't balk at all. Yet if you turn and face him and do it, he poops himself!


----------



## Moondance

and CONGRATS LUCKY!!!!! You are Lucky Dragon! 
Hope its a sticky sticky oh so sticky bean!


----------



## LuckyD

Moondance said:


> and CONGRATS LUCKY!!!!! You are Lucky Dragon!
> Hope its a sticky sticky oh so sticky bean!

Aw, thanks Moon xx can't believe you remembered about the dragon bit! :haha:


----------



## Moondance

I always remember about dragons. I loves dragons.
Still remember being a kid and saying "Ima dwagon, me fly" and running around the house with my arms out to the sides. 

Loves all the mythy beasties. Always wished dragons were real so I could have one as a pet. Like Hagrid and Norbert.

ETA:
and and and.... Lucky Dragon makes me think of Luck Dragon and he's Falcor and he's awesome.
Yes, my brain is broken today. I am so exhausted.
And tired.
And hateful of my body for being such a baby tease!



ETA2: 
Yup, AF is here. Had to just put a pad in my panties as I was getting pink patches on my panties.


----------



## honeybee28

lucky!!!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSS!! Congrats lovely, fx for you. did you do anything different this cycle? glad your grandad is ok.xxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Girrl what did I tell you? I totally totes TOLD you that you'd be one of those gals that thinks AF is on the way and it never shows!!! Actually, it kinda freaks me out that I told you that just a few days ago. I am ecstatic for you!:yipee::headspin::yipee:

It is amazing that your grandad turned that blood infection around, I've known people that have passed once they got to that stage and it is serious stuff. I'm so happy for you Lucky! Now you get to visit your friend and help with her newborn with a BFP :thumbup:

Niamh - the christening gown and hat are gorgeous. I wish you great success with making them, hope you get loads of orders.

Moon - really sorry about the late AF, that sucks. I'm due for another one of those cycles ~ I have one every now and then.

:flower: Hi ya honeybee!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

How many threads can I say congratulations on.. :haha: CONGRATULATIONS LUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:wohoo:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oh... and I saw that you had told DH, but tell us the story of how you told him! What was his reaction???


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Yea, I wanna know too!


----------



## honeybee28

I wanna know tooooooooo!!

Hiya Jaimie!


----------



## honeybee28

i havent been using opks this cycle or my cbfm
my tummy feels funny at the moment, like it normally does when i ov, and i thought mmmmmm i bet im ovulating. so i did a cheapo opk and it was super positive, and a digi and got a smiley face YEY!! (ntnp is going well as you can see lol). is it wrong im really pleased with myself for being about to tell when im ovulating?! (i hardly ever get fertile cm so cant tell from that!)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I'm psyched that you can tell when you are ovulicious from signs other than ewcm, because I hardly ever get that either HoneyBee : ) I'm right there with you - bloating and ov pains. Yup, not paying attention and relaxing is going super well :thumbup::haha: Let's eat some ice cream! Wish we could get pg that way...


----------



## mushmouth

O

M

G

Congratulations Lucky!!! :hugs: well done honey! And well done grandad! It really has been an emotional roller coaster!!!


Niamh-I love that gown! I have my wedding dress in the attic - will have to keep you in mind in a year or so!


----------



## LuckyD

Thanks so much everyone :hugs:

I am just running off to work so will do some better replies later tonight - I was in such shock yesterday I wasn't very good at responding to my TTHF girls! Sorry :hugs:




honeybee28 said:


> lucky!!!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSS!! Congrats lovely, fx for you. did you do anything different this cycle? glad your grandad is ok.xxx

Thanks honey xx I didn't do anything different - oh, except let my OH choose the BD plan, which of course now he is very proud of and is taking full credit for the fact that this was the month that we got pg! It was my second cycle of using softcups....fourth cycle of using pre-seed. We BD'd CD12, 14 (positive opk), 15 and 17. That was it really! I think it was just luck.

Thanks about my grandad - he is not completely out of the woods, but is doing incredibly well considering he was expected to die on Friday!



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Girrl what did I tell you? I totally totes TOLD you that you'd be one of those gals that thinks AF is on the way and it never shows!!! Actually, it kinda freaks me out that I told you that just a few days ago. I am ecstatic for you!:yipee::headspin::yipee:
> 
> It is amazing that your grandad turned that blood infection around, I've known people that have passed once they got to that stage and it is serious stuff. I'm so happy for you Lucky! Now you get to visit your friend and help with her newborn with a BFP :thumbup:

Jaimie! I know, I can't believe you called that too! In all honesty, I feel EXACTLY like AF is going to arrive. I can't believe it - it's so strange.

Thanks also re: my grandad - he has amazed everyone at the hospital!



SquirrelGirl said:


> Oh... and I saw that you had told DH, but tell us the story of how you told him! What was his reaction???

Thanks for all the smileys Smiley Queen! :hugs:

My OH was out when I took the opk (I still don't know why I did that?). When he got back I told him that I was going to do a pg test just to stop my mind going crazy. Neither of us expected anything! He was in the other room, I came out of the bathroom with the test and was in the kitchen, and thought I saw something developing. I yelled for him to come immediately. We both studied it and saw something there - we were all 'is that it? is that real? does that mean? what? oh my god, I think it is real!!' - couldn't believe it. Had big hugs and some tears. Then felt rather overwhelmed. My OH wanted to take another one before he would believe it! 

I took another one this morning and it was positive again. Can't believe it.


I am going to be super late for work so gotta go! But will catch up properly later.

Just want to say how much I love you girls and thank you for all your support :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ice cream.... nom nom nom. :haha: If I could get preggo from ice cream, you know I'd be shoveling it in my face like you've never seen before! :rofl:

Lucky, what a great story. I got goosebumps. I think I look forward to telling my OH more than me seeing the two lines. I hope I'm not disappointed by his reaction! Maybe I should tell him he needs to be overly excited when the time comes! HAHA!!


----------



## honeybee28

ahhhh cute Lucky!!! yeah i agree squirrel, it'll be awesome, cant wait til it's my turn!!!

if you could get preggo from eating ice cream, i would have a LOT of children by now!!! I eat it everyday lol.xx


----------



## Ejay

OMG Lucky I have posted in your journal, I am so excited for you.xxx

Hope your Grandad is on the mend, wow a weekend full of miracles.


----------



## Lilaala

Wow wow wow!!!

Super congratulations and sticky dust LuckyD!!! :wohoo: Glad your grandpa is okay and hope he keeps getting better!

Gorgeous gorgeous baby gown Niamh!

Hurray for Ov, Honeybee and Jaimie!

You've made me want ice cream with all this talk! Going to have to go get a scoop from the freezer now, methinks!

No updates on hubby's grandma as of yet... he took the news well at first, but as the afternoon wore on he got more and more upset. Might have had something to do with the fact that he drank 3/4 of a bottle of rum over the course of the afternoon/evening... Argh. I did manage to get him to go to bed fortunately, and he's much better today, though still anxious.


----------



## LuckyD

SquirrelGirl said:


> Lucky, what a great story. I got goosebumps. I think I look forward to telling my OH more than me seeing the two lines. I hope I'm not disappointed by his reaction! Maybe I should tell him he needs to be overly excited when the time comes! HAHA!!

To be honest, I think my OH was kind of overwhelmed by it all! It wasnt like he was jumping up and downhe made me go online and show him pictures of positive pregnancy tests that had fainter lines than mine.I dont think it feels quite real to him yet. Well, it doesnt for me either I guess! 



Ejay said:


> OMG Lucky I have posted in your journal, I am so excited for you.xxx
> 
> Hope your Grandad is on the mend, wow a weekend full of miracles.

Thanks lovely xx yeah, I am super happy about my Grandad, he is a star.



Lilaala said:


> Wow wow wow!!!
> 
> Super congratulations and sticky dust LuckyD!!! :wohoo: Glad your grandpa is okay and hope he keeps getting better!
> No updates on hubby's grandma as of yet... he took the news well at first, but as the afternoon wore on he got more and more upset. Might have had something to do with the fact that he drank 3/4 of a bottle of rum over the course of the afternoon/evening... Argh. I did manage to get him to go to bed fortunately, and he's much better today, though still anxious.

Thanks Lilaala!

I am so sorry that you and your DH are having such a rough timesounds like you are being very supportive. I hope you get some good news soon :hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw Lilaala - I feel so badly for your DH. 

Lucky - how are you going to focus on work today?! I LOVE the story of you telling your DH. I have a hard time even imagining something that incredible : ) I'm ecstatic for both of you ~ it is AWESOME when TTHF gals get pg ~ all these bfps lately, really really hope it builds momentum and becomes an avalanche that gets us all pg around the same time ; P


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Aw Lilaala - I feel so badly for your DH.
> 
> Lucky - how are you going to focus on work today?! I LOVE the story of you telling your DH. I have a hard time even imagining something that incredible : ) I'm ecstatic for both of you ~ it is AWESOME when TTHF gals get pg ~ all these bfps lately, really really hope it builds momentum and becomes an avalanche that gets us all pg around the same time ; P

I think it will be - it's a snowball that's just getting bigger and bigger and is going to pick everyone up in it's path!

Not focussing on work very well, clearly!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

oooh, a BFP Avalanche.... :) Maybe that will replace the BFP Explosion. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







index.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## LuckyD

SquirrelGirl said:


> oooh, a BFP Avalanche.... :) Maybe that will replace the BFP Explosion. :haha:


Loving it! Wonder if there is an an avalanche smiley? Hmmmm....


----------



## MyTurnYet

OMG, OMG, OMG, barely caught up and just saw congrats Lucky and then scrolled to see if the congrats was for what I thought it was for and it is!!!!!!!!! I'm so shocked and happy!!!!! Oh my gosh, I'm so happy for you Lucky! It seems weird, but I feel a little teary...just feel so close to you girls and am really excited. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Moondance

I am now a very very confused Moon.

Last nights pink spotty bleeding? It wasn't AF because it was gone by the time I went to bed. And this morning my temp went up a bit. 
So I am now 7 days late. 
Have had nothing but BFN's whenever testing, so its just confusing me.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Wooohooo for the BFP avalanche! :happydance:



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Yea, it would be much different asking for reimbursement for the blinds from your friend. Is she paying you to watch her dog? If so, I would call it a wash but if she isn't paying you, well then I would be tempted to ask. But it would be hard. Depends on the type of friend, you know?
> 
> I think the dog I'm watching just got sick from the carpet padding our dog tore up trying to get him out of his pen - seems to be feeling better now! The snack is a good idea, our dog will do that in the mornings too sometimes, especially when he gets over heated and drinks too much water.
> 
> My DH can't make the appointment either, but he has to fill out a long medical history form that I'll bring. He has also gotten an SA so I'll bring that with me.
> 
> Kinda nervous that my appointment got moved up two months - I was planning on trying to take a break for July and August then regroup for the original appointment in September. Just hoping that starting the diagnostic tests doesn't make me super edgy and emotional ~ I'd REALLY like to lay this whole burden down for a while! Maybe I'll just be able to put it into the doctor's hands and let go a little.

Bullet tore up your carpet padding? I need to go back and read up...still so far behind! I think we'll mention the blinds to our friends and see what they say. They offered to pay us to watch the dog, but we feel weird taking money...I think I'll let them replace the blinds if they offer, but maybe will get the faux wood ones which are a little less expensive. I'd still have to get them custom made because we have really weird sized windows. 

I totally know what you mean about being nervous about the appointment. I'm kind of nervous, too. I agree with the idea of putting it in the doctor (and God's) hands. Let's both try to take it easy. It's BFP avalanche month, so will happen for us soon, too. :hugs:




SquirrelGirl said:


> Oh yikes, that's kind of a tough one, Jill.... hmph. Personally, I wouldn't be able to say anything, but then I'd hold a grudge. No good comes from that! :nope:
> 
> Anyway, you could mention that the dog ruined your blinds, then wait to see what your friend says. I have those cellular blinds as well, custom-sized to fit my window... I'd be pretty upset about it. My OH put his dirty hand on one of ours and I flipped out on him. :haha: I'm thinking I should have gotten every piece of furniture, floor covering, towel etc in dirt brown so I wouldn't be able to see exactly where he's been in the house each day! I feel like I'm cleaning up after a four year old sometimes!

Yeah, for some reason, we have a white couch and you see every spec of dirt on it...one day I left a pen on the couch though and it exploded, so I'm not one to complain about DH and his friends getting it dirty. Luckily, we got the warranty so they came out and cleaned up the stain...you can't even see it at all. Wish I could say the same for our blinds. :sad1:

Moon, I'm very sorry to hear about that stupid witch.:growlmad: Edited: Just saw your post, below, that spotting went away. Hmmmm...intriguing. Fx'd!

:hi: honeybee!

Lucky, just read your story and got the chills, too. How awesome is that? So you got your land, new job, and BFP in a very short time, huh? It reminded me that I keep thinking of proposing that we write the things on here that we are grateful for. I've been kind of moping around feeling sorry for myself. I'll start. Here are 5 things I'm grateful for:

1) Have the best DH ever...he is very considerate, sweet, giving. Plus, he's smart and totally hot. I love him with all my heart. 

2) My supportive family, beautiful sister, brother-in-law and my nieces and nephew.

3) My little beagle, Charlie.

4) Have a decent paying job that is semi-creative.

5) Have a cute townhouse in a quiet wooded area and nice deck.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Quick funny story...DH was just reading over my shoulder (which he never does) and saw my grateful list below and was like "who's DH?? Is that me? What does it mean? D*ckhead?" :rofl: I'll have to add funny to my DH list in #1 below.:haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Niamh, that baptism gown is precious. Good luck on your business! That sounds really nice and fun! :thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

holy :mamafy: !!! Jill, your hubby's idea of what DH stands for has me rolling on the floor... I love what the DH's say about BnB, it's always something hysterical!

I love your list too. Here's mine: 

1. That my OH tolerates my obsessiveness (most of the time) :haha:
2. That we have a wonderful home on some great land which is very peaceful
3. For my perfect fur-baby, Jack.
4. That I have a job that I enjoy (though there are some people that get on my last nerve!)
5. That even though it's taken longer than we had hoped, this whole waiting game is making my OH and I closer and given us more time to spend with each other.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

It is like Christmas in July! Winter in Mid-Summer! It is definitely a BFP avalanche : )

It has been fun reading everyone's excitement over LuckyD's BFP.

Really, really love what MyTurn and Squirrel's top 5 pieces of gratitude are. Here's mine:

1) A loving dickhead (dear husband) that is beginning to want this just as badly as I do, but always learning how to be more supportive of my sanity
2) Loads of great family and friends, virtual and real time
3) Bullet, despite some evil clean ups
4) Also have a home we love to hang out in and work on
5) A job I never knew I wanted but am quickly growing into

In honor of Lucky's good news I want to share my first kiss too:

1) Kindergarten

Loss of virginity:

1) Also at the tender age of 13, that was way too friggin' young! And the guy was a knob jockey. I learned to dole out my affinities with a tighter filter as I got older.


----------



## LuckyD

MyTurnYet said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG, barely caught up and just saw congrats Lucky and then scrolled to see if the congrats was for what I thought it was for and it is!!!!!!!!! I'm so shocked and happy!!!!! Oh my gosh, I'm so happy for you Lucky! It seems weird, but I feel a little teary...just feel so close to you girls and am really excited. :happydance::happydance:

Thanks so much Jill! I know exactly what you meanyou have all saved me from going crazy time and time again, I just feel so grateful to have found you all and TTHF! You are the only ones that understand the TTC madness and everyone here is so caring, so funny, so empathetic and so generouslove you girls! :hugs:



Moondance said:


> I am now a very very confused Moon.
> 
> Last nights pink spotty bleeding? It wasn't AF because it was gone by the time I went to bed. And this morning my temp went up a bit.
> So I am now 7 days late.
> Have had nothing but BFN's whenever testing, so its just confusing me.

So sorry Moon7 days late and BFNs is truly sucky. Hope you get some news one way or the other really soon :hugs:



MyTurnYet said:


> Quick funny story...DH was just reading over my shoulder (which he never does) and saw my grateful list below and was like "who's DH?? Is that me? What does it mean? D*ckhead?" :rofl: I'll have to add funny to my DH list in #1 below.:haha:

Ha ha, thats awesome! I call my partner OH.I wonder what that could stand for? 



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> In honor of Lucky's good news I want to share my first kiss too:
> 
> 1) Kindergarten
> 
> Loss of virginity:
> 
> 1)	Also at the tender age of 13, that was way too friggin' young! And the guy was a knob jockey. I learned to dole out my affinities with a tighter filter as I got older.

I am loving the use of the word knob-jockey here. Well done! 

First kiss in kindgergarten? Surely just a peck? No pashing, right?

13 is young for surebut only in retrospect, so many people do start having sex at a really young age but remember how you didnt think you were that young back then? I find myself saying things like an old person every day now..i.e. I just dont understand young peoples music these days

Jaimie, when has your appt been moved up to? (sorry if you have already said). 

Best of luck and love to you  and to you too, Jill. Hopefully, as you have said, you can leave it in the Drs hands and then have some space.


----------



## Moondance

Well its almost 3pm, and I can safely say the pink spotting stuff DID stop last night because I have had nothing today.

The FLU can't delay AF can it? Or doing more physical activity than usual?
This is so frustrating not knowing or understanding whats going on!


----------



## Moondance

My list of things that I am appreciative of and thankful for:

*1.* My gorgeous, darling partner. https://l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/53.gif
He treats me like a princess and even though we can't see each other all the time and as often as I'd like, he is truly the most special guy. 

*2.* My dad: https://l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/51.gif 
He might irritate me sometimes, and act like a total d*ckhead, but he's still my dad and he still lets me get away with murder like he always has!

*3.* My horse https://forum.horsetopia.com/images/smilies/deisel.gif
In January, he was a distrustful, wary, extremely shy animal due to the abuse he'd suffered at the hands of stupid people. To see him blossoming under my care (and I'm a person who until now hasn't gotten to spend a lot of time around horses in any way apart from the occasional trail rides at horse riding places) has just given me so much joy!

*4.* My doggies, Angel and Emmy. https://l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/108.gif
They're my little rays of sunshine. No matter how bad I feel, how mean I am, or how cranky I get, they love me and adore me. And every day when I come home, they are so thrilled to see me its crazy. I love them so much! My gorgeous furbabies!

*5.* My chickens. https://l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/52.gif
They're stupid, brainless, really dumb and they do the most stupid things, but its those stupid things that can actually enthrall me for hours. I mean, I know what they say, small things amuse small minds and even smaller minds watch on, but have you ever sat and just watched chickens do chickenny things? It's actually quite funny!

*6.* The rest of my family. :fool: 
Sometimes, they're a bunch of a$$holes, but whose family isn't? At the end of the day, they do love me and support me, no matter what stupid things I've done in life.

*7.* Every day that goes by. :shipw: 
Yes, I am thankful for that. Yes, sometimes its $hit and sometimes the world can be a horrible place, but I'm thankful God chose me to be a part of this world, that I was the fastest sperm on that day, that I'm here in this strange, whacky, ugly but also beautiful, insane, messed up, bizarro, wonderful world.

*8. *Being female. :kiss: 
Yes, sometimes it sucks having boobs that jiggle, and a butt that could kill something if I sat on it, but I love being female. I love that my body can do the most awesome things, like someday carry a baby and make a baby delicatessan, also that I can enthrall a guy with something so trivial as a pair of chesticles.

*9. *That I am a unique human being :dance: 
And know there is nobody in the world exactly like me. Yes it sucks sometimes because nobody on earth will ever experience things on this planet the exact same way I do because we're made differently, but why be the same as someone else? I like being unique and single.

*10.* That I have spent six months being relatively happy WITHOUT drugs.:happydance: 
I suffer from Borderline Personality Disorder, part of which is incredible problems with depressive moods, but I've spent 6 months being happy at least 95% of the time and I am on NO mood stabilising meds. NONE at all! 

*11.* BnB and all you girls here on the TTHF thread. :hugs: 
You help to make my TTC life much more interesting and I don't feel so alone, knowing you lovely, beautiful, sweet girls are here and in it with me! 
<3 <3 <3 to you all!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Those are lovely lists :hugs::flower:

Moon the flu is prob increasing your temps and messing up AF may be!! 

Lilaala hope your DH is ok and you hear some good news soon :hugs: 

Lucky Im still so excited for you!


----------



## Moondance

I said I'd do another pee stick test on Day 8, so that is tomorrow.
I have a FRER test. If its negative, I wil try to get in with some doctor, any doctor, ASAP for blood to be taken.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Moon, Hopefully your bank and paypal works out for you. No AF still huh? How are you feeling? Yoe feeling pregnant?




CelticNiamh said:


> Tryfor that video is so beautiful and made me cry :hugs: it does a great job on showing whats ahead with a new baby to come for you. :flower:
> 
> Moon hell that would annoy me all right! may be a blood test off the doc?
> 
> Myturnyet, hope you had a lovely evening with DH :winkwink: good luck on the launch of your site.
> 
> 
> I have decided that with the lack of jobs and with a new baby on the way and childcare being so expensive, I going to work from home making modern cloth nappies, baby gowns and many more things my sister is going to make bags and little bracelets for baby's I'm so excited. Hope it goes well now. I made my DD christening gown out of my wedding dress and it was beautiful and her bonnet. it felt great to make something my self for her and I can use it again now FX .

Nice idea! The pictures are beautiful!!!! 



soph77 said:


> OK ladies, an embarrassing story to brighten your day!!!
> 
> So today is Saturday and it is gorgeous. Not a cloud in the sky, little wind, beautiful.
> We decide to go out on the boat for a spot of fishing to try and catch our dinner.
> 
> We dropped the lines in in a few places and the fish were not even biting. I actually almost caught a big flathead but it got off as we were trying to bring it on the boat, but after that nothing. So we decide to go back to this lovely sand island we were on the other day where there was thousands and thousands of little soldier crabs - very cute.
> 
> The tide was on the way out and there was not much of the sand bar exposed yet but still enough to bank the boat and do some fishing. Dave takes a run up to the sand but doesn't quite give it enough power to bank it but we are almost right up to the shore and the water is crystal clear and looks pretty shallow.
> 
> Being the mariners wife that I am it is my job to anchor and such stuff so I roll up my shorts and get ready to jump in and pull the boat up to pop the anchor in the sand. The water looks to be about 30cm deep so I figure at worst I will get my shorts a bit wet. No drama.
> 
> How wrong could I be?
> 
> I jump in and am completely submerged. It was so deep I didn't even touch the bottom! Seriously, I went down like a pencil dive and disappeared!!! All that was left of me was my hat floating on the water where I once was! I had to SWIM all of 1-2 meters to shore!
> 
> And now I realise that most of you are in the middle of summer and think how lovely a dip in the ocean would be right now, but I need to remind you that it is the middle of winter here! I was wearing a big woolen jumper and a scarf, it was effing freezing! Then the boat drifted out and they had to get the stupid thing started again and come back and rescue me. I cried :(
> 
> Epic fail, or should I say epic sink. And no fish for dinner!

:rofl: You are always too funny!!! I feel bad for you getting soaked in ice cold water :hugs: 



LuckyD said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> I have had the craziest weekend....haven't been near a computer since Friday.
> 
> My grandfather went into hosptial at the beginning of the week with an infection, but he was doing well and getting better. Friday morning I was at work and my Mum called and told me he was really sick. The doctors didn't think he would make it through the day. Mum was calling all the family, and they were all driving/flying in from around New Zealand. Me and my OH drove into the hospital, and spent the day there with the family...Grandad was really unwell, on oxygen, not really conscious or able to speak. It was so upsetting. The Drs said to prepare ourselves - the infection had gone into his blood and he didn't look like he was going to be able to fight it off.
> 
> But by the end of Friday night he was able to speak slightly and eat some food. By Saturday he was talking and joking (although still really sick). And then today they have reduced his oxygen, he is eating everything in sight, and no-one can believe it. The Drs actually called it a 'miracle'. I am so happy about it, it is amazing.
> 
> We have been staying with the family all weekend and just got home a few hours ago. I am 14dpo today and started spotting brown blood this morning and having stomach cramps. I was 100% certain AF was arriving. Then the spotting stopped. I don't know why, but I took an OPK, and it was really positive. So I took a HPT - and it was positive.
> 
> I can't believe it. I am feeling very cautious about it...don't want to get too worked up...but it was definitely positive.
> 
> So yeah, one crazy weekend!

OMG! OMG! OMG! Congratulations!!! :dance:


----------



## Moondance

Well I don't really know what being pregnant feels like, so its hard to say.

Dunno what to think at this point in time. I'm just confused and wish whatever would happen (whether it be BFP or AF) would happen already and let me get on with it!


----------



## tryforbaby2

I know right. Either af come of bfp. There is nothing worse while ttc than being in limbo!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

How are you doing Julie? How was your weekend?


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girls im here just mega busy sense saturday, we went to andys parents for them to celabrate skyes birthday then yesterday we had skyes birthday party with my family and tomorrow its her proper birthday but she is at school so busy busy busy, not thought about TTC in a few days though what with being busy but i will try to get time to read up i promise

congrats to the girls with BFP
Hugs to the girls with AF coming or got it
and catch that eggy to the girls that are ovulating


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats LuckyD!!! This is turning into a lucky thread now - hoping the rest of you make your way over soon.

Moon sorry you are in limbo - really liked your list of positives. Hope you will know what is going on soon.

Anna sounds like fun - what did you do for the party?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> How are you doing Julie? How was your weekend?

My weekend went ok, besides the baby christening, I cried after I kept telling myself I woudnt but now I am glad its over. 

How are you? How was your weekend?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh thats right! I'm really sorry you had to deal with that this weekend. Way to stay strong during the ceremony hon. We had a very chill weekend, got all my cleaning and weeding done : )


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am thankful for so many things in my life. Here is my list.

#1. That I have a TRULY happy marriage. I have found my soul mate.

#2. That I have a healthy happy and vibrant soon to be 6 year old daughter.

#3. That no matter what we go through in our life together, my husband is the most loving, caring and supportive being in my life. He is my funny man!!

#4. That the people in my life who have lost their way have found sobriety in their life and that they are here today and following their programs.

#5. That I was/am able to stay home with my daughter and still keep the house afloat. Not many mom's could do that. ;)

There is more I am thankful for but the most important thing to me is that I have my own little family.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Oh thats right! I'm really sorry you had to deal with that this weekend. Way to stay strong during the ceremony hon. We had a very chill weekend, got all my cleaning and weeding done : )

Thanks :hugs:

Ugh....thats what I have to do today and tomorrow. CLEANING!!! BOOO! LOL I have to be honest with you but BnB is making me more sad since all this. TTC felt repetative, then fist tri scared the crap out of me now back to TTC and TTC after loss is scaring me again!!!! AGHHHH!!! LOL

At least yur weeding and cleaning is done!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> Congrats LuckyD!!! This is turning into a lucky thread now - hoping the rest of you make your way over soon.
> 
> Moon sorry you are in limbo - really liked your list of positives. Hope you will know what is going on soon.
> 
> Anna sounds like fun - what did you do for the party?

i got her a bouncy castle she loved it, if you have facebook then look for Anna DuncanWasEustace, there you can see the pictures if you add me


----------



## Titi

Hi girls-missed you all tons but I didn't get a day off this hellish work week and my arm is bothering me so much to type! Plus I was REALLY sad when AF hit me this time but on to our break then and tthf!

I'll do my best to catch up-been lurking all wknd:

Luckyd-having our business is really great except of course that I sometimes (often) work 6-7 days a week really long hours. But it's from a home office so that makes a big difference. Dickhead & I (hahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!) don't seem to need space.--I'm sure its not totally healthy but we are crazy best friends and love it. I do miss actually MISSING him though-and sometimes on date night we don't have much to talk about b/c we've been blabbering to each other all day long, all week long! 
I think your idea about an awesome youth service sounds lovely!!!! Hope grandpa is doing well also and of course keeping the congrats coming and coming and coming!!!!!
I think its so awesome you thought witch was coming-but truthfully didn't need to know you spotted all day!!! OH no!!!! That will= more crazyness for me, lol! I spotted all day Thurs. which is extremely rare for me. I kept trying to tell myself it was pg spotting and not af! :doh:

Jaimie-I love how you have proclaimed me the "Queen of TTC Aids-especially ones that you stick up the vajay!!!" :rofl:........But alas Celtic she's right-I tried accupuncture last year for quite some time, been on maca a year, have DH taking maca, fertilaid and even ayervedic semen stuff, I've tried EPO, soy (no impressive bfp rate for me), wild yam, etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. Thanks tho for all the info!

Soph-how cold does it get in Australia during the winter? I always pictured it like Florida here. Sometimes we get 30's-50's in the winter but rarely and only in the morning and then it's usually back to 70's + in the afternoon. Your story made me BRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Moondance-keeping my fx'd for you-I've never been that late-must make you crazy!!!!

Honeybee-Congrats on the exam!!!!!!!

Myturn-I have something written here about you going to the fs alone. I can't remember the details now, duh. But will go back and reread-FX'd! LOVE the 5 things/gratitude list-excllent idea and love the new acroymn we have for our DH's!!

Jaimie-one more thing-OVULICIOUS!!!! :HA:


----------



## Moondance

So another Big Fat No Way on the pee stick this morning. So I phoned the doctor and they got me an appointment for 12:45 with the same lovely, funny, lady doctor I had last time.
So hopefully she can send me downstairs to the vampires who will suck my blood and tell me WTF is going on!!!!

Getting really annoyed with this state of limbo crud. Not going anywhere and not knowing why!

For some reason I don't feel very hopeful about the blood test, have a feeling in my gut it will come back negative also, which sucks, but I'll let everyone know whenever I get test results back.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Moondance said:


> So another Big Fat No Way on the pee stick this morning. So I phoned the doctor and they got me an appointment for 12:45 with the same lovely, funny, lady doctor I had last time.
> So hopefully she can send me downstairs to the vampires who will suck my blood and tell me WTF is going on!!!!
> 
> Getting really annoyed with this state of limbo crud. Not going anywhere and not knowing why!
> 
> For some reason I don't feel very hopeful about the blood test, have a feeling in my gut it will come back negative also, which sucks, but I'll let everyone know whenever I get test results back.

:hugs: ugh, so sorry Moon. Stupid witch.... I mean, really, either show the F up or don't and give you a BFP. Pick one ugly witch! :wacko:

:wave: hi everyone, I kinda forgot everything else to reply to! :dohh:


----------



## Moondance

Other than this stupid ... being left to wonder wtf is going on, I am actually pretty happy today.
Doing some rope training with my horse, and he's doing so well. The past few days I've had to spin a rope around in circles whilst near him, to get him used to the whole idea of rope spinning around and not hurting him, and he was doing so well with that, today we progressed onto standing near him and just tossing the rope over his back. He took it marvellously. A few times got a little perturbed and backed up a bit, but I soothed him with love and kisses and he kept going.
Appears to be more touchy about it on his right side than the left, the left side is like "yeah, do what ya want" but the right side he is more cautious and wary.
But he did so well, I am very happy!


----------



## honeybee28

hey girlies, alright?

im so sleepy, work has been metal and i went out last night and got home late, then had a little drunken bd lol.

i am grateful for a lot of things, mainly my gorgeous dh, my family, my friends including my bnb friends, ice cream, having a job that pays ok, having a great house, being able to go on amazing holidays....... love it. i really love my life. 
would love to have a little bubba to share it with, i sure i will do soon, i just i wish i knew how long i'll have to wait.

lol d*ckhead!!! that's so funny!!! bless our dh's. cant be easy for them.

right must go on, need to go sort out some stuff at work that i messed up on friday.

have a lovely day/eve.xxxx


----------



## Ejay

Hi everyone, I didn't want to just dissapear without saying thank you to everyone.

I am going to take a break from BnB for a while to spend a bit more chillax time with OH. 

I really hope that when I come back the whole of this thread will have graduated over to the Pregnancy section.

Thank you girls so much for making me laugh.

Love you all xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Titi wow sounds like you have every thing covered all right, can you may be get a check up like check your tubes and DH swimmers :hugs: sorry if Im asking hard questions 

Moon so sorry your in limbo land I hate that land, your horse is doing so well he prob was only ever worked on his right so he is not used to seeing something on his left.


----------



## Moondance

Nooo, Ejay! Don't go!!! We'll miss you!



Patho vampires took my blood this afternoon. Results on Thursday afternoon at 12:20.
Am having odd crampy pains in my tummy. They are vaguely similiar to AF pains, but not. Have never felt anything like this before. It's so strange...


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ejay said:


> Hi everyone, I didn't want to just dissapear without saying thank you to everyone.
> 
> I am going to take a break from BnB for a while to spend a bit more chillax time with OH.
> 
> I really hope that when I come back the whole of this thread will have graduated over to the Pregnancy section.
> 
> Thank you girls so much for making me laugh.
> 
> Love you all xx

OOH hope you ok Ejay may be a short break is what you need :hugs: come back soon and I hope with some BFP news :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ejay said:


> Hi everyone, I didn't want to just dissapear without saying thank you to everyone.
> 
> I am going to take a break from BnB for a while to spend a bit more chillax time with OH.
> 
> I really hope that when I come back the whole of this thread will have graduated over to the Pregnancy section.
> 
> Thank you girls so much for making me laugh.
> 
> Love you all xx

:hugs: You took the words right out of my mouth. I have been debating this for a few weeks and I think after I tie up my loose ends I'll be following you soon too. 
Take care and enjoy your BNB BREAK, I know it can get quite depressing at times (most of the time for me anyway) and nerve wracking. Maybe the lack of stress and such will helpyour body ease right into a bfp.
Good Luck Girlfriend and Enjoy your OH/DH. I'll miss you! :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Luck Moon with your blood results!


----------



## Moondance

tryforbaby2 said:


> Ejay said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I didn't want to just dissapear without saying thank you to everyone.
> 
> I am going to take a break from BnB for a while to spend a bit more chillax time with OH.
> 
> I really hope that when I come back the whole of this thread will have graduated over to the Pregnancy section.
> 
> Thank you girls so much for making me laugh.
> 
> Love you all xx
> 
> :hugs: You took the words right out of my mouth. I have been debating this for a few weeks and I think after I tie up my loose ends I'll be following you soon too.
> Take care and enjoy your BNB BREAK, I know it can get quite depressing at times (most of the time for me anyway) and nerve wracking. Maybe the lack of stress and such will helpyour body ease right into a bfp.
> Good Luck Girlfriend and Enjoy your OH/DH. I'll miss you! :hugs:Click to expand...

But but but but.... :cry:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw honeybee - I forgot to say I'm sorry about that bad situation at work with the investment. I hope it gets straightened out alright and that your boss doesn't get upset with you.

:hugs: Ejay and TryFor :hugs: I completely, totally, 100% understand how you feel because I feel the same exact way. I've been trying for so long that anything TTC related bums me out and I really need to take a mental break. Unfortunately that includes bnb, even the tthf part. I guess what I really need to do is try not to think about it as much. In the past I've vowed to take a bnb break but never really managed to do it, so for the sake of saving face I won't say it again, but I am going to try...

Glad you'll be getting some definitive results from the blood work Moon :flower:

Really, truly, sincerely love all you ladies :hugs: Like Ejay said, hopefully we'll all cross over to tthfutd status soon!


----------



## honeybee28

ahhh you guys, i know how you feel. ive tried to take bnb breaks before and i just cant do it! but coming on here, even tthf, does drive me crazy. i dont know what to do about it. i want this so badly, and everytime i hear about someone else getting their bfp it makes me question why it's not my turn, even though i am really pleased for them. the announcements on fb are the worst though, and i don't know what i can do about that. i wish i could not let it bother me. ahhhhhhh!!

thanks jaimie, yeah i managed to get it all sorted today and no one shouted at me so that's good. and ive got a study day tomorrow so dont have to go into the office yey.

so sleepy today. is anyone having anything good for dinner? im tempted just to have curly fries!!

xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Moondance said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ejay said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I didn't want to just dissapear without saying thank you to everyone.
> 
> I am going to take a break from BnB for a while to spend a bit more chillax time with OH.
> 
> I really hope that when I come back the whole of this thread will have graduated over to the Pregnancy section.
> 
> Thank you girls so much for making me laugh.
> 
> Love you all xx
> 
> :hugs: You took the words right out of my mouth. I have been debating this for a few weeks and I think after I tie up my loose ends I'll be following you soon too.
> Take care and enjoy your BNB BREAK, I know it can get quite depressing at times (most of the time for me anyway) and nerve wracking. Maybe the lack of stress and such will helpyour body ease right into a bfp.
> Good Luck Girlfriend and Enjoy your OH/DH. I'll miss you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> But but but but.... :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: I really think after losing my baby after seeing him/her and then the christening this past weekend and then the good news on these threads (along with the bad news) I just think its too much for my emotions and right now my heart can't take it. Before BNB I dont think I wouldve been scared about MC or this or that but after gaining all this knowledge I kinda wished I didnt read or learn any of it.



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Aw honeybee - I forgot to say I'm sorry about that bad situation at work with the investment. I hope it gets straightened out alright and that your boss doesn't get upset with you.
> 
> :hugs: Ejay and TryFor :hugs: I completely, totally, 100% understand how you feel because I feel the same exact way. I've been trying for so long that anything TTC related bums me out and I really need to take a mental break. Unfortunately that includes bnb, even the tthf part. I guess what I really need to do is try not to think about it as much. In the past I've vowed to take a bnb break but never really managed to do it, so for the sake of saving face I won't say it again, but I am going to try...
> 
> Glad you'll be getting some definitive results from the blood work Moon :flower:
> 
> Really, truly, sincerely love all you ladies :hugs: Like Ejay said, hopefully we'll all cross over to tthfutd status soon!

 :hugs: I wasnt as obsessed before BnB and I wasnt nowhere near as scared before BnB. Agreed! I will be starting my break very very soon, havent figured when but its like a band aid I need to rip off. I am mentally ok UNTIL I come on BNB then the emotions flood back to me like a tidal wave. :cry: Hopefully soon we will all be in the thhfutd thread. :shrug:



honeybee28 said:


> ahhh you guys, i know how you feel. ive tried to take bnb breaks before and i just cant do it! but coming on here, even tthf, does drive me crazy. i dont know what to do about it. i want this so badly, and everytime i hear about someone else getting their bfp it makes me question why it's not my turn, even though i am really pleased for them. the announcements on fb are the worst though, and i don't know what i can do about that. i wish i could not let it bother me. ahhhhhhh!!
> 
> thanks jaimie, yeah i managed to get it all sorted today and no one shouted at me so that's good. and ive got a study day tomorrow so dont have to go into the office yey.
> 
> so sleepy today. is anyone having anything good for dinner? im tempted just to have curly fries!!
> 
> xxx

Mmm MmmmMMMmm Curly Fries!!! Yum! Hmmm? Doyou have melted cheese with those? Or Gravy?.....Yummo! ;)

Honeybee,it is so time for my BNB break! I'll keep up with you on FB! Glad the office situation has been fixed and you are now relieved! Yesssss....I just ate a fudge pop....Nom Nom Nom......:rofl:


----------



## Titi

Girls-
Here's my FB if anyone that might be taking a break (or anyone else!) wants to stay in touch this way.
:hugs:https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1165986310


----------



## SquirrelGirl

.....seems like everyone's ready for a break! I can definitely understand. I took a mini-break and it was amazing how much free time I had! I'm thinking of paring it back to only a couple threads, myself, not that I've really been active on more than a few anyway.....

Anywhooooo, on that note, I'm going to go walk on the treadmill and watch a sit com... Anybody watching the Big Bang Theory? I just borrowed Season 1 from a friend as several of my friends love that show but I never have seen it.


----------



## Lilaala

Hi girlies :hugs:

I'm super behind on posts again! :wacko:

Too all you girls taking a BnB break, I've had a few of those! They are therapeutic and I hope they do the trick for easing the psyche... and bringing loads of BFP's!

Moon I really like the look of your chart and super super hope this is IT!!! :hugs:


----------



## Moondance

Lilaala said:


> Hi girlies :hugs:
> 
> I'm super behind on posts again! :wacko:
> 
> Too all you girls taking a BnB break, I've had a few of those! They are therapeutic and I hope they do the trick for easing the psyche... and bringing loads of BFP's!
> 
> Moon I really like the look of your chart and super super hope this is IT!!! :hugs:

I do too Lilaala! I really do!
I've been resting up today in wait for my blood test results tomorrow. Kinda scary... specially as I had a few pee stick BFNs, so I don't know what to think.
I HOPE I am, if not, then I don't know whats going on.


----------



## soph77

Goodness, I understand why everyone is feeling the need for a break but it sure is going to be lonely around here :(

Moon, I am anxious to find out your results today, fingers crossed hun.

Smiley face for me today :)


----------



## honeybee28

yey for the smiley face soph!!! have fun!!
im sure i'll lurk around here for a bit, failing that I'll be on fb!!

hope it went ok moon.xx


----------



## Lilaala

Can't wait to see what Moon's results are!!! I bet she's UTD!!! :happydance:

Big smiles are wonderful, Soph!

Here's a giggle, simply for being absurd:
https://25.media.tumblr.com/fSymsOGXO9w43q1pQvkqKt6h_500.gif


And here's some more of my porn to keep the fun going while it's quiet:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs080.snc3/14735_191393626064_601666064_3369058_1861680_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs080.snc3/14735_191393636064_601666064_3369059_1405028_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs060.snc3/14735_191395131064_601666064_3369075_4813228_n.jpg


----------



## honeybee28

hahaha i love that porn!! where do you get it?


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh Moon, Jamie, Squirrel, Tryfor, and Honeybee, I just loved reading your grateful lists! Gives me the warm fuzzies. :kiss: 

I must've missed the first kiss discussion...I was in kindergarten, too! But I was just using him for his Big Wheels. 

I totally understand the need for a break, too....it is going to be super quiet around here, though!! (Like Soph said.) If anyone wants to e-mail me, send me a PM and I'll give you my e-mail address. Was it Tryfor, Jamie, and Ejay taking a break? Will miss you all very much and see you when you come back to announce your BFP!

Lilaala - love the funnies and the porn. :rofl:

Just saw something really funny. Have been watching a "I Didn't Know I was Pregnant" marathon and the nurse said to this lady (who obviously didn't know she was pregnant), "you just had a baby in your pants!" :haha: It just cracked me up. :haha:

Also, one of the ladies on the show was named Niamh! Not a common name here, so I got all excited when I saw it. :haha:

Titi, yeah, have my FS appointment on Friday...kind of nervous about it.


----------



## Lilaala

honeybee28 said:


> hahaha i love that porn!! where do you get it?

They're pics from this book I got ages ago: 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs080.snc3/14735_191392066064_601666064_3369044_5920880_n.jpg

There are more in the series too! I really need to get the others... 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs060.snc3/14735_191393606064_601666064_3369055_7547653_n.jpg


Grateful Lists are wonderful :hugs:

My first kiss was hubby! First date he walked me home after the movie, it was raining lightly and it was REALLY out of his way to walk me home, but he did. I kissed him on the cheek and I'll never forget the feel of his rain-dampened slight stubble on my lips. :cloud9: Hugged too. I did have a 'proper' kiss with him a couple of dates later, but it was slobbery and awkward as neither of us had kissed before so neither of us knew how! :dohh: Bleah! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

MyTurnYet EVERYTHING is funny if you add "In my pants" to the end of it! :haha: That being said, I'd imagine labour and birth being really traumatic if you didn't know that's what was happening! :wacko: 
Don't worry about your appointment, this is the start of something good! :hugs:


----------



## Titi

soph77 said:


> Goodness, I understand why everyone is feeling the need for a break but it sure is going to be lonely around here :(
> 
> Moon, I am anxious to find out your results today, fingers crossed hun.
> 
> Smiley face for me today :)

Hi Soph-I'll keep you company! I really only come on this + one other ltttc thread anymore and I don't think it hurts my relaxing chances keeping up with you friends!!! : )

DH & I had an apt. today with my gyn and she is going to help us try and make a little bean..........going to "relax" this cycle and then get an HSG when AF comes.........probably 3 rounds clomid from there. FX'd for twins!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Titi

also-Squirrel-DH LOVES the Big Bang Theory-you two really are two Aquarian peas in a pod! 

Lilaala-that is so sweet you & DH were first kiss!! Are you HS sweethearts??

Too funny about everything with "in your pants" being funny.....its true....should be the new list.


----------



## Lilaala

Titi I hope you get TRIPLETS! :happydance: So pleased your doctor is a helpful one and the ball is now officially rolling!!!

Aww shucks! And nope, we met at work when I was 19 and he was 20. I had a crush on him but he moved away. I thought it was a permanent move so I admitted to my other coworkers I had the hots for him. Then it turned out he was only gone 5 months and was coming back... to work at the same place... with me and everyone who knew about my crush on him... oh the embarrassment!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: It's hilarious now in retrospect but at the time I was completely mortified. Seriously, my heart stopped in cold hard panic and everything! What if someone TOLD him, for goodness sakes! :rofl: :rofl: Obviously he did come back, I decided I had to be proactive, it was time to start dating anyway, he seemed like a really nice guy, and damnit, I decided I would ask him out! I did, very awkwardly and stuttering the whole time, and it turned out he was waiting for his first paycheque to ask me out! :blush: It worked out nicely. Hubby was a bit of an ass to one of the other guys there though, apparently the other guy told hubby he was planning to ask me out, and hubby told him that I'd asked hubby out just a couple of days before that! :dohh: Dodged a bit of a bullet there though, I always HATED being asked out (seriously, they won't let you let them down nicely, it's a battle to refuse and I hate being anything but nice to people. Which, ironically is how they apparently decided I was interested. Aaargh.).


----------



## Titi

awwwwwwwww I love that story!!!!!


----------



## Moondance

Doctors appointment is in 3 hours.... 

I am such a geek... I haven't bookmarked fertility friend site, so I always have to type it out, and every single day I stuff it up. I write "Fertility FIEND" instead.
Oh good lord!
lol


And the Porn for Women book... it scares me. Especially that man laying there saying "want to snuggle" ... *shudders*



ETA: Would you believe for some unknown reason, FF just today, changed my ovulation day. And not even FF is sure about it as its dotted lines. Stupid website, really annoys me sometimes.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yay, Definitely FX'd for Twins for you and the hubby, Titi! I would loooooove twins -- in my pants!! :baby::baby:


----------



## Lilaala

OMG Moon you posted that over 4 hours ago by my clock! I'm on the edge of my seat here! Ahhhhh what are the results???

Also roffle to finding the Porn scary! I just think it's silly fun! There's one where he's offering to pull over and ask for directions!! :rofl: Sorry I've been freaking you out though! :hugs: 

Squirrely... I love that you think in my pants is funny in my pants! :dance:


----------



## Lilaala

https://26.media.tumblr.com/fSymsOGXOa4vzwx5Z0iLnjVW_500.gif

https://27.media.tumblr.com/fSymsOGXOavf198dl894bKsr_500.gif


----------



## Moondance

Blood test result negative.

She's referred me to a gynae to find out whats going on.

Feeling really f**ked up, there is something wrong with me. 
Years ago, a doctor said PCOS, recent tests said no, I'm fine, but now I'm getting checked for it again. Hate this. Hate my body. Hate that I'm broken.

ETA:
Worst part is that I didn't tell my partner I was late, because I didn't want him getting his hopes up until I knew more information but he keep asking me "when are you due to ovulate next" and I've been fobbing him off. So today after getting the negative, I finally let loose and explained why I was fobbing him off, because of being late and not having a period and so I don't know when I will ovulate next. Told him about the blood test and how it was negative.
Somehow, he actually has gotten all hopeful and reckons they could be wrong. He won't choose to believe otherwise until I have a period.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh, Moon, I'm so sorry, honey. :hugs:



Lilaala said:


> Grateful Lists are wonderful :hugs:
> 
> My first kiss was hubby! First date he walked me home after the movie, it was raining lightly and it was REALLY out of his way to walk me home, but he did. I kissed him on the cheek and I'll never forget the feel of his rain-dampened slight stubble on my lips. :cloud9: Hugged too. I did have a 'proper' kiss with him a couple of dates later, but it was slobbery and awkward as neither of us had kissed before so neither of us knew how! :dohh: Bleah! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> MyTurnYet EVERYTHING is funny if you add "In my pants" to the end of it! :haha: That being said, I'd imagine labour and birth being really traumatic if you didn't know that's what was happening! :wacko:
> Don't worry about your appointment, this is the start of something good! :hugs:

This really did make me feel better...thinking positive. Thank you so much! :hugs: Also, LOVE the story of your first kiss and meeting your hubby at work...sooo sweet! Just sounds really romantic. Finally, that Garfield cartoon where John says he's going to take on the world and then is all deflated because he can't open the door....:haha: That is totally me!!!



Titi said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Goodness, I understand why everyone is feeling the need for a break but it sure is going to be lonely around here :(
> 
> Moon, I am anxious to find out your results today, fingers crossed hun.
> 
> Smiley face for me today :)
> 
> Hi Soph-I'll keep you company! I really only come on this + one other ltttc thread anymore and I don't think it hurts my relaxing chances keeping up with you friends!!! : )
> 
> DH & I had an apt. today with my gyn and she is going to help us try and make a little bean..........going to "relax" this cycle and then get an HSG when AF comes.........probably 3 rounds clomid from there. FX'd for twins!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Oh, I'm glad you saw the doctor, Titi! Yeah, bring on the twins!!!:pink::blue: I'm thinking I might start on Clomid, too, but my appointment is Friday. Just guessing that's what they'll tell me. I had an HSG last year and tubes were clear. We didn't try very hard right after it because I was feeling ill so feel like I kind of missed that window of increased fertility for the 3 months after HSG. :dohh: I wonder if I can have another one? :haha: When I told DH about the increased fertility thing he was like, "ohhh, so you're getting an oil lube?":haha: Make sure you take some Motrin before you go in. It hurt like a biatch for me, but the pain only lasted a couple seconds. 



Titi said:


> also-Squirrel-DH LOVES the Big Bang Theory-you two really are two Aquarian peas in a pod!
> 
> Lilaala-that is so sweet you & DH were first kiss!! Are you HS sweethearts??
> 
> Too funny about everything with "in your pants" being funny.....its true....should be the new list.

My DH is an Aquarius, too!! In his pants. Ewww, that just sounded gross. :blush:



SquirrelGirl said:


> Yay, Definitely FX'd for Twins for you and the hubby, Titi! I would loooooove twins -- in my pants!! :baby::baby:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Titi

SquirrelGirl said:


> Yay, Definitely FX'd for Twins for you and the hubby, Titi! I would loooooove twins -- in my pants!! :baby::baby:

:rofl:

moon hun-I'm sorry about the - 
hope you get some answers.

Myturn-what sign are you? yay for Aquarian DH's! Is yours a bit on the "unique" side? (how bout you squirrel?)-my dh seems to "invent" trends. He used to tell me to chillax years and years ago-I told him that was a dumb word and he just said "you wait!"-weird!

Well-time to get back to work............in my pants! :rofl:


----------



## Lilaala

Aaaaaargh Moon! How %@&$#!! I really really hope you get answers soon!!!!!! :hug: I know that "my body is broken" feeling and it's an awful place to be!!! :( :hug: 


MyTurnYet: :rofl: at the Oil Lube comment!!!! Glad you're feeling better about your appointment, things are moving forward toward your BFP! :yipee: And yeah... looking back we were totally Disney. :haha: :dohh: :blush:

Titi: What MyTurn said is right, my doctor recommended I take some Ibuprofen an hour before, and I'm glad I did. It's not AWFUL, but there is a fair bit of pressure. That being said, my Gyno kind of overinflated the little balloon and all I could focus on was breathing until he said he was going to deflate it a bit and did, that made a huuuuuge difference! I had only a spot or two of blood, otherwise there was just pink dye. :flower: Which was kind of funny actually because they gave me a huuuuuuuuge menstrual pad (the likes of which I hadn't seen since I FIRST got my period as a teenager) and a thin little 'lightdays' pantyliner would have been plenty! If you want full details on the process of the HSG (and what I was talking about regarding a balloon) here's the link I used to find out about it.... in my pants. :haha:

https://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?pg=hysterosalp Hmmm... now I'm confused, I did know about the balloon, but I don't see it mentioned there... ; Well, they inflate a little balloon inside the uterine cavity so they have to use less dye to finish filling the uterus and then flow into the tubes. It's like a step-stool for the dye to reach the tubes. Anyways, it sucks, but it's not that bad.

The best part is getting the results RIGHT AWAY!! And then you KNOW your tubes are not only open and clear but flushed out clean because of the dye. (The dye sometimes unblocks tubes as well!!) It's a great set-your-mind-at-ease procedure.... in my pants.


----------



## Titi

Lilaala said:


> It's a great set-your-mind-at-ease procedure.... in my pants.

:rofl: love it!

I'm going to click on that link now.


----------



## soph77

It's Friday, it's Friday, come and do the Friday dance with me!
I'm doing the Friday dance - in my pants!!
:dance:

Moon sorry about your shitty results, that totally sucks. I know that all of your fertile signs point towards that O date, but going by your temps alone day 39 really does look like the one. You have one very confusing chart there love ;)

Titi, yay for the plan!! I love a good plan. Gives you a focus and something to work towards. Now all you have to do is RELAX between now and then. How many times have you heard people say, just relax and stop trying and you will fall pregnant. I want to punch people in the face when they say that. Usually I just smile and nod and walk away cursing them under my breath.

Recently I had a good friend say that to me. She has a habit of speaking before thinking and I did say to her - If you weren't such a good friend i WOULD punch you in the face right now!! She now understands...

Disclaimer - I am no a violent person. I would not ACTUALLY punch someone in the face, just really really really want to sometimes...
:ninja:

love the comics and porn :D


----------



## Dee7509

Moon - sorry about the negative test, hope you get an answer soon :hugs:

Lilaala - awww, what a nice story and of course the pics had me laughing :haha:

Titi - fingers crossed for twins or even triplets...in your pants :rofl:

Myturn - good luck at your appt.

Honeybee - what's the flavour today?

Squirrelgirl - I watch big bang theory, they're so silly!

Hope you're enjoying your break tryfor, Jaime and Ejay


----------



## Titi

ha ha girls-I just dh to do me a favor to help out w/ something.......he said-

"I'll do a favor for you,...................................in your pants!!!!" :rofl:!!!


----------



## Titi

Dee7509 said:


> :haha:
> 
> Titi - fingers crossed for twins or even triplets...in your pants :rofl:

 :rofl:


----------



## Titi

soph77 said:


> Titi, yay for the plan!! I love a good plan. Gives you a focus and something to work towards. Now all you have to do is RELAX between now and then. How many times have you heard people say, just relax and stop trying and you will fall pregnant. I want to punch people in the face when they say that. Usually I just smile and nod and walk away cursing them under my breath.
> 
> Recently I had a good friend say that to me. She has a habit of speaking before thinking and I did say to her - If you weren't such a good friend i WOULD punch you in the face right now!! She now understands...
> 
> Disclaimer - I am no a violent person. I would not ACTUALLY punch someone in the face, just really really really want to sometimes...
> :ninja:

 When I went for my apt. for my uti on Wed. I told the nurse it may have been from the BSF-which needed some explanation of ttc and such.........well.........when she was on the way out she said, "oh and hun-'relax and it will happen'". ARGHAHGHGHAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'm loving all the "in my pants" references! :thumbup:

I got my kootch test strips from Ebay today!! Can't wait to use them in my pants!


----------



## MyTurnYet

AAHHHHHAAAA, I'm dying over the in my pants, too!!!! :rofl: :rofl: In fact, I completely forgot what I came on here to say!:dohh: :shrug:

Oh, I remember...2 things:

1) I did BSF! I don't know why I'm so proud of myself about it, but I am. :smug: I also did BS facial, and BS toothbrush (a little sprinkle is supposed to help in teeth whitening). I'm a BS-aholic! In my pants.:haha:

2) Literally surrounded by bumps over here! Went to my Zumba class for the first time in 9 months (stopped going when my sister got pg...basically kept talking myself out of it, but have been motivated lately after joining Squirrel's TTHF livestrong.com group). So...finally went back tonight and there was me and 5 other women in the class. Every single one of them was taking it easy either because they were pregnant or "just had a baby." WTF?! Then on my drive home I saw two ladies walking their dogs, both sporting HUGE bumps! They're everywhere! Maybe it's a good sign? :happydance:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Squirrel, I can't wait to hear about your kootch strips!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Glad you're thinking positively about all the bumps! AND So proud of you for going bak to Zumba!! :dance: 

I'll be sure to report on the kootch strips. First, though, I need to wrap up the old monthly Kootch visit in my pants!!


----------



## Lilaala

Yes Squirrely, tell us more about your kootch (strips)! :rofl: Hope your AF hurries and goes away in my pants... no wait... not in my pants, I don't want another AF for 8 months! Err... in my pants....


Titi: ROFFLE at your hubby!! Sounds like he's quite a card! As for the 'relax' woman, did you punch her? Want me to punch her for you? I'd need a plane ticket and her address... (I often offer to smack people for other people, but the only person I actually swat at is hubby when he's being a goober) So yes, shall I smack her for you in my pants?

MyTurn: My Sister-in-Law brushes her teeth with baking soda... eeeugh!! :sick: :rofl: I don't know why but it freaks me out! But yes, baking soda is a wonderful cleanser for the skin, and it's actually a really effective household cleaner as well. (I do baking soda scrubs on the countertops once in a while for an extra good clean. I also wash my floors with baking soda, a little bit of vinegar, and some hot water. There really is no need for harsh chemicals that don't even do any better of a job!) What's Zumba? Is it a kind of Yoga? Good on you for getting physically active in a class! Hope you're next for needing to 'take it easy' due to pregnancy when you go!


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girls hope all are well, okay let me see i am on CD 23 and im bleeding lightly wtf? can you bleed at ovulation?


----------



## Annamumof2

ive been told to go back on agnus castus thats what a friend told me, shes a nurse


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yep, Anna, you can have ovulation bleeding. I do have a bit of spotting at O time every month. (and practically every other time too, but that's a whole other issue! :dohh:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Zumba is a fitness class where you dance to music, like Latin music. It's low-impact but supposed to get your heart rate up and be your cardio workout. There's an instructor who will teach you the steps.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Perhaps something to have your OH read!! :haha:


The New Foreplay? It's 'Choreplay'

https://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,597407,00.html

Ever seen a book called Porn for Women? The cover sports a smiling man performing an act that undoubtedly makes many women sigh with pleasure: He&#8217;s vacuuming the living room. Inside the pages, another man does laundry, promising to go grocery shopping with the kids &#8220;so you can relax.&#8221;

It&#8217;s definitely a clever gimmick. But the book hits on what women &#8212; and the experts &#8212; have known for years: If you want to get lucky, you need to get your hands on a bottle of Windex. The best foreplay may, in fact, be a clean kitchen. And all this week at Good in Bed, we&#8217;re talking about foreplay techniques that really work (to get in your pants!!).
...


----------



## honeybee28

squirrel, did you start taking maca again yet? it really helped my spotting problems....


----------



## soph77

Hey girls. I really have NOTHING funny or interesting to say today.......
I have so much to do but can't be stuffed doing it!
Mountains of washing, messy house, school work to prepare, aviary to clean. Don't want to do any of it :(
Still loving my new job, but don't fancy doing school work on my weekend.
I'm 3dpo and hoping to have a really busy week at work so I don't have time to obsess about it.

Kai got man of the match at soccer yesterday. He is the team goalie and what a legend - he is the smallest on the team and not afraid of getting smashed by the ball or throwing himself on the group to save a goal. Yesterday he was sporting a knee injury but that didn't stop him. He hurt it on Thursday night at soccer training. Chased a ball and ran over a footpath and slipped on the concrete. Got a nasty graze with 2 deep cuts across the top of the knee where he skidded across the crack in the footpath. And it was a shame because he had the school sports carnival the next day! He was really excited about his races because he qualified 1st and 2nd in his heats and made it to 1st division!! This is coming from the kid who was among the slowest in his age group the previous years. This time was racing against the fastest boys in the year!!! He came 5th. So proud of him for trying and running through the pain.

So funny, after the carnival we asked the boys about it and how they went. Kai told us all about it and Jai just said 'I don't know' and 'can't remember'. Honestly, these boys are polar opposites in every way imaginable!!


----------



## soph77

On a side note, this cycle I tried the following to get more ewcm - grapefruits, epo, robitussin, maca. Still nothiing. Not even the tiniest bit!!!!
I got some kootch strips and tested my snatch and creamy cm post af and it seems to be neutral which I guess is better than acidic so I suppose I will just have to live with that. If I'm not lucky this time I think I will try none of that stuff next cycle and go back to au natural. What do you think?


----------



## Moondance

soph77 said:


> Moon sorry about your shitty results, that totally sucks. I know that all of your fertile signs point towards that O date, but going by your temps alone day 39 really does look like the one. You have one very confusing chart there love ;)

Its not confusing to me. I understand and know my own body well enough now that I'm going with what FF has pinpointed. As prior to ovulation for about a week to two weeks, I have extremely watery CM. This dissipates within a few days AFTER O'ing, which it did this cycle on Day 31. This happens every cycle. I also have a tendency to get a dip, or a downward spike around the time I would implant, if I was implanting. And right before O'ing, my temp spikes downward, then starts climbing again at ovulation, which it did. 
It all makes sense to me, and I'm not going on temps alone, I'm going on other body signs as well. The weird thing is, I've had hardly any apart from the change in CM after Oing.



BUT, even if it DID happen on CD39, which I am extremely doubtful of, my luteal phase is only 13 days. So I'd still be late now, as I still haven't had a period. All I've had is the pink spotting when I was 5 days late, and that was brief, it lasted just an hour and only when I wiped.
My usual period is HEAVY (to the point where I get out of bed in the morning, race to the toilet and by the time I get there, about 40% of my pyjamas is soaked in blood), so I'm imagining after all this extra time, when I do finally have a period, I'm going to be confined to a place with a tiled floor because I'm going to bleed like a slaughtered pig.
That thought alone is enough to make me cry.

Am at a loss now, don't know what to do. And as each day goes by, my DP keeps telling me that the blood tests can be wrong, and maybe I am pregnant, and I wanna scream. He won't believe I'm NOT until I bleed. It makes it harder to cope with when everything else says you're not, but he's still retaining hope and I just don't know what the hell to think.


----------



## soph77

Moon, I really feel for you. What a total pain in the arse. I would be going out of my mind!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> ive been told to go back on agnus castus thats what a friend told me, shes a nurse

Anna I dont think you can use angus catus with Warphin I just check that out before you do, you know it might be better if you got them to change your warphin to something else more TCC friendly or baby friendly so you can take some alternative medicine like Angus catus:flower:
Good luck


----------



## Moondance

soph77 said:


> Moon, I really feel for you. What a total pain in the arse. I would be going out of my mind!

Ha! I AM!
Having mega pain in my right side today, down low, like, maybe my appendix or right ovary or something. It's hurties.

Nipples have started getting mega, uber sensitive. Wish I was with DP, he'd be going nuts with my boobs and dayum, they're so sensually sensitive it'd be nice if he were playing with em! LOL


I've spent the past three days doing those icky, horrid little vomit burps. SO disgusting!

And god, was SO tired and SO fatigued and SO tired today, my body was just aching all over and I decided to lay down and rest for a minute, I checked the clock and it was about 4:30pm. Next time I opened my eyes the clock said 8:10. I totally crashed out.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

honeybee28 said:


> squirrel, did you start taking maca again yet? it really helped my spotting problems....

:wave: Hey everyone! Gosh, it's been really quiet in here! I took my OH to Chicago for his birthday yesterday so haven't been on BnB for what feels like a long time! We went to the museum of Science and Industry, toured a captured WWII German U-Boat and wandered through almost all of the rest of the museum -- about 5 hours worth of walking! Wow were my legs tired!

Anyway, Yes, I started taking maca this past week. And I am taking Soy too.... Tonight is my last dose of it for the month. FX'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilaala

Moon it sounds sooooo much like you're pregnant. I hope to goodness the lab just fudged up the results or something. Whatever is happening, I hope you get answers soon so you're not stuck in this awful limbo of no AF but BFN. :hugs:

Go Squirrely! Maca cleared up any mid-cycle spotting I used to have (or so I thought) and regulated me to a 29 day cycle instead of a 26-35 day cycle, so I can testify it's good stuff! Hope the Soy has made a difference for you hun! Tested your kootch's PH yet? Love the article you posted, it confirms why I find it impossible to get 'in the mood' when there are dirty dishes in the house and the laundry piles up. :haha:


----------



## Lilaala

Soph if you're finding you've not got much EWCM have you tried Preseed? Glad you love your job and good on your boys for doing well!


----------



## Titi

hi all-had a busy weekend, missed my B&B

-Celtic-no-those aren't hard questions I don't mind you asking-I actually have an HSG sched. for next month. FX'd nothing is wrong and it does the trick! DH did have an SA in Nov. which showed a normal count but slightly low motility at 49%. He has since quit smoking and taking supplements for fertility.

-MyTurn-Wow you and The BS have had quite the weekend together!!!!!! I hope it works some magic for your kootch!!!! Also, I LOVE zumba!! I was doing it for years but like everything have fallen off the wagon with it over the past year or so. Would love to get back into it-its so much fun. One of the instructors at my gym is INSANE tho-it is the FASTEST paced zumba you've ever done. It's fastest tempo songs for an hour straight-I have no idea how she gets so much energy!

Lilaala-I have heard the "relax" thing so many times that it's just amusing to me now. I spent a lot of time getting upset by it and still want to ask anyone who says it if they realize that TRUE infertility cannot be cured by relaxing and if they wonder that they have ever realized that when they keep saying this to people that they are likely telling someone who has no sperm or no ovaries or something to "relax and it will happen"...its so ignorant. But-it's funny-b/c I ALWAYS KNOW it is coming-it's almost a game I play-tell the nurse, (nosy neighbor, relative, etc.) that we've been trying forever and think in my head "wait for it......" and sure enough-they ALWAYS say it!!!!

Soph-as far as your ewcm goes-maybe you should try just the epo & gf? I never used to get it either-and the first time I ever tried robitusson/guafinesson I got super WATERY (not ew) cm......but when I do gf and epo I get ewcm......I think the robitusson really thins it out so much that you won't get ew with it. I know its still a good thing if you just have really thick cm the whole cycle-but if your goal is ew try taking out the robitusson and drinking a ton of water and a ton of fresh (or at least not from concentrate) pink gf juice from cd1 on with the epo and see if that makes a difference. Also make sure you are checking "up in there". I can never see mine on tp or undies or anything-have to go hunting for it..................in my pants.

Squirrel-did you test the ph yet? I can't remember who just did it-was it you soph? I forgot-but I'd say neutral is good enough to leave well alone-although preseed might help alkalinze a little more. Also you can google alkalizing versus acidic foods and try and eat less of the acidic foods (coffee, alcohol, etc.)


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> ive been told to go back on agnus castus thats what a friend told me, shes a nurse
> 
> Anna I dont think you can use angus catus with Warphin I just check that out before you do, you know it might be better if you got them to change your warphin to something else more TCC friendly or baby friendly so you can take some alternative medicine like Angus catus:flower:
> Good luckClick to expand...

my friends a nurse and i can take it, she told me and she is also helping me track my temp as well


----------



## Moondance

Annamumof2 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> ive been told to go back on agnus castus thats what a friend told me, shes a nurse
> 
> Anna I dont think you can use angus catus with Warphin I just check that out before you do, you know it might be better if you got them to change your warphin to something else more TCC friendly or baby friendly so you can take some alternative medicine like Angus catus:flower:
> Good luckClick to expand...
> 
> my friends a nurse and i can take it, she told me and she is also helping me track my temp as wellClick to expand...


Hon, just because she's a nurse, it doesn't mean she knows exactly whats going on inside your body without diagnostics. I mean, a nurse could tell me a hundred things, but until a doctor confirmed those same things, I wouldn't be doing it.

And why do you need help charting your temp? It's easy as pie. Set alarm... Wake up... Roll over... Grab thermometer... Stick in mouth (or va-jay-jay, whichever you prefer).... Wait til it beeps... Pull out... Look at little readout... Write down in bedside diary.... Go back to sleep until ready to get up.... 
When coming online, record into Fertility Friend website, which is free to use and you're good to go. Easy as pie.

PS: What is Warphin? Are you talking about Warfarin, the blood thinner?



I am getting sick of temping this cycle, really. So over it now. It just appears to keep going UP. Not down, not AF like... just UP. Grrrrrrrrr! Over it.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Just some funny pictures.... :haha:
 



Attached Files:







squirrelgirlneedsfood.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 3









ahmguardindem.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2









nomnomnom.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moondance said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> ive been told to go back on agnus castus thats what a friend told me, shes a nurse
> 
> Anna I dont think you can use angus catus with Warphin I just check that out before you do, you know it might be better if you got them to change your warphin to something else more TCC friendly or baby friendly so you can take some alternative medicine like Angus catus:flower:
> Good luckClick to expand...
> 
> my friends a nurse and i can take it, she told me and she is also helping me track my temp as wellClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hon, just because she's a nurse, it doesn't mean she knows exactly whats going on inside your body without diagnostics. I mean, a nurse could tell me a hundred things, but until a doctor confirmed those same things, I wouldn't be doing it.
> 
> And why do you need help charting your temp? It's easy as pie. Set alarm... Wake up... Roll over... Grab thermometer... Stick in mouth (or va-jay-jay, whichever you prefer).... Wait til it beeps... Pull out... Look at little readout... Write down in bedside diary.... Go back to sleep until ready to get up....
> When coming online, record into Fertility Friend website, which is free to use and you're good to go. Easy as pie.
> 
> PS: What is Warphin? Are you talking about Warfarin, the blood thinner?
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting sick of temping this cycle, really. So over it now. It just appears to keep going UP. Not down, not AF like... just UP. Grrrrrrrrr! Over it.Click to expand...

Moon sorry your feeling so crap my sister is cracking up as well she has not had a AF in 6 months:wacko: she knows why its to do with her weight it is like when she gets to a certain level PCOS kicks in. Limbo land is cruel:hugs:
yep Moon my mistake I spelt it wrong oooops :blush: I found this info https://www.bioharmony.co.za/produc...=flypage_new.tpl&product_id=31&category_id=13 I cant find why, but MACA works the same way blancing hormones and it so deffo not safe to use while taking Warfarin. I was very surprised to see.

ANNA just concerned that is all, glad your friend is helping but you do need to be careful when on blood thinners.


funny thing my DH said to me yesterday:blush:
I wanna give you a Hot Beef injection :winkwink::winkwink::haha::haha:

when he said it I laughed and thought I had to tell you all :flower:


----------



## Moondance

CelticNiamh said:


> Moon sorry your feeling so crap my sister is cracking up as well she has not had a AF in 6 months:wacko: she knows why its to do with her weight it is like when she gets to a certain level PCOS kicks in. Limbo land is cruel:hugs:
> yep Moon my mistake I spelt it wrong oooops :blush: I found this info https://www.bioharmony.co.za/produc...=flypage_new.tpl&product_id=31&category_id=13 I cant find why, but MACA works the same way blancing hormones and it so deffo not safe to use while taking Warfarin. I was very surprised to see.
> 
> ANNA just concerned that is all, glad your friend is helping but you do need to be careful when on blood thinners.
> 
> 
> funny thing my DH said to me yesterday:blush:
> I wanna give you a Hot Beef injection :winkwink::winkwink::haha::haha:
> 
> when he said it I laughed and thought I had to tell you all :flower:

Your hubby is funny! Wish I was with my man so he could give me a hot beef injection! I miss it!

I am hoping at least, that AF will come within the week, as my nips are very sensitive and touchy.... breasts actually feel a bit swollen and full like they normally do right after Oing, which is weird.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Squirrel, where did you get those images? :rofl: :rofl:

Love the new signature, too! I'm going to be in the Fall group, for sure! Had my FS appointment on Friday...this month she wants to do tests and then start treatment next month (treatment plan is TBD pending blood test results) :happydance:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Squirrel, sounds like a great weekend with your OH! 

Lilaala, I realized I never answered your question about my sign. I think DH is typical Aquarius w/ a unique streak. A lot of Feb. b-days in my family so I'm surrounded by either Aquariusus (no idea what the proper plural form is) and Pisceans. I'm a Libra. 

Titi, I take Zumba at the dance studio I go to and it's crazzzyyy...love it, though! I realized how out of shape I am at this last class. :dohh: Going to try and go again tomorrow night!

Celtic, how you feeling?

Honeybee, :icecream:

Sorry for all the random posts...sneaking in a quick BnB peek at work!:shhh:


----------



## soph77

My turn, I'm a libra too and dh is a picses.

I love zumba, haven't been for aged though :(


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> Squirrel, where did you get those images? :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Love the new signature, too! I'm going to be in the Fall group, for sure! Had my FS appointment on Friday...this month she wants to do tests and then start treatment next month (treatment plan is TBD pending blood test results) :happydance:

I did a google search on "Squirrel Girl images" and this one site came up. That picture was posted and the idea was for everyone to come up with the funniest captions. So I stole some that I liked the most.

Definitely thought of Honeybee when I saw the NOM NOM NOM one. :haha:

Can't wait to hear what kind of plan your FS comes up with for you!


----------



## Moondance

Why is HoneyBee now the one who Noms? I did that on the March thread months ago. Weird.

Had a bit of a temp drop today. I kinda hope it keeps dropping so AF can come and take me out of craptastical limboland. Such an odd thing to say, as normally I HATE AF with a passion, but if she will come and keep from this crappy "no place", then I'm all for her arrival.


----------



## honeybee28

You did moon that's true, ive always nommed too. everyone i know says nom nom.

been super busy studying and partying and stuff. actually, you know i said i had no spotting last night so thought the maca fixed it? well i started spotting yesterday 7dpo, had been drinking a lot at the weekend. started doing some research into it, and alcohol affects hormone levels, which affects spotting right? so im cutting right back on drink for the next few months to see if it it makes a difference. its going to be tough, but i want a baby so badly i want to see if it makes a difference.

also, have you ever heard of DHEA? I read a newspaper article on it about how it really helped women conceive when use prior to IVF. but i was wondering if it might help all people ttc? will do some research when i get a mo.

hope you're all ok.xxx


----------



## LuckyD

Just wanted to come and say hello to my favourite ladies :hugs:

Moon - I hope you get some answers one way or another love...can totally hear how frustrating and upsetting it is to be in limbo :hugs:

Jill - glad your FS appointment went well!! What kind of tests are you doing? Yay for having a plan! 

Also - I'm a pisces too!

Squirrel - loving the squirrel pics! So cute. And sounds like an awesome weekend away - that's some good TTHF right there!

Titi - how are you love? Thanks for your reply about working with your DH (a few pages ago now!) - that is so cool that you can work together so well. I do like the idea of it...maybe someday!

Honeybee - good work on the alcohol thing. It's frustrating though isn't it, when you think of all those that get pg when they are drunk? What's up with that! But I am sure that being good to your body by cutting back a bit can only be a good thing xxxx

Soph - how is work going? Hope the 2ww is going smoothly for you so far...:hugs:

Hey to everyone else! :flower:

I think quite few people are having a little BnB time out, but here are some hugs for them as well: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope you are all doing well and know that I think about y'all EVERY day and love you loads :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

it IS frustating. im having a proper ttc freak out time at the moment. whhhyyyyy is it so hard!? i feel like it's never going to happen. lucky how many cycles did it take you? it was quite a few wasnt it?xx


----------



## LuckyD

honeybee28 said:


> it IS frustating. im having a proper ttc freak out time at the moment. whhhyyyyy is it so hard!? i feel like it's never going to happen. lucky how many cycles did it take you? it was quite a few wasnt it?xx

It was 7 cycles for me, and I honestly think it was just luck that it happened then....it wasn't like I did anything particuarly different. I was using softcups for the second cycle, so maybe that helped? But I think really it was just luck. I don't want to be annoying as it's easy to say now, but honestly, I felt exactly like you, even on the day of my BFP - I was in tears saying to my OH that I didn't think it would ever happen. Hang in there sweets :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

LuckyD said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> it IS frustating. im having a proper ttc freak out time at the moment. whhhyyyyy is it so hard!? i feel like it's never going to happen. lucky how many cycles did it take you? it was quite a few wasnt it?xx
> 
> It was 7 cycles for me, and I honestly think it was just luck that it happened then....it wasn't like I did anything particuarly different. I was using softcups for the second cycle, so maybe that helped? But I think really it was just luck. I don't want to be annoying as it's easy to say now, but honestly, I felt exactly like you, even on the day of my BFP - I was in tears saying to my OH that I didn't think it would ever happen. Hang in there sweets :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you sweetie. It's so nice being able to talk to you preggo girls about stuff like this, to know that you felt how i feel, makes me feel like maybe it will all be ok. thank you, congrats again. im over the moon for you and your little beany dragon.xxx


----------



## Moondance

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand the temp goes back up this morning.

I'm considering ceasing temping for awhile. Let me have a proper sleep in, not broken sleep for waking up for temping then going back to sleep, but just an extra hours sleep with no interruptions. Over it.

WHen I rolled over this morning to grab the thermometer, I squished my right breast against the bed. One word: owmotherbleepinga$$holebitchesthathurtslikehell!

Thats my word for the day. Werd.


----------



## LuckyD

honeybee28 said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> it IS frustating. im having a proper ttc freak out time at the moment. whhhyyyyy is it so hard!? i feel like it's never going to happen. lucky how many cycles did it take you? it was quite a few wasnt it?xx
> 
> It was 7 cycles for me, and I honestly think it was just luck that it happened then....it wasn't like I did anything particuarly different. I was using softcups for the second cycle, so maybe that helped? But I think really it was just luck. I don't want to be annoying as it's easy to say now, but honestly, I felt exactly like you, even on the day of my BFP - I was in tears saying to my OH that I didn't think it would ever happen. Hang in there sweets :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you sweetie. It's so nice being able to talk to you preggo girls about stuff like this, to know that you felt how i feel, makes me feel like maybe it will all be ok. thank you, congrats again. im over the moon for you and your little beany dragon.xxxClick to expand...

Thank you so much, that brought a tear to my eye :hugs: and am loving 'beany dragon' - that's cute. It WILL be ok xxx am totally here if you wanna chat about anything :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:wave: I am starting with my new TTHF hobby today! I bought a guitar!! I can't wait to learn how to play. My last hobby was cake decorating, and it just made me end up hating cake after eating so much of it!! :haha: So let's hope this hobby goes a bit better!


----------



## Moondance

OMG, how to kick the temping habit! This morning as soon as my alarm went off I rolled over and stuck a thermometer in my mouth!
Gah! lol


I think I too am going to take a BnB break, since so many people from this thread must have decided to do so, as not many people are showing up here anymore. It's just depressing knowing I'm stuck in this limbo land, and have nothing to report each day.
Think I'll just go away (if I can) until I know what the heck is going on. Hearing about others pregnancies, BFP's, ovulation, god forbid even AF is just making me nuts because I am stuck in No Mans Land and don't know whats going on.

I mean, people keep telling me "your periods could be delayed because you are stressing", but to be honest, I'm not. I wake up, I temp out of habit I think "another day of up temps" and then I don't think about it for the rest of the day unless I either come here and have nothing to report, or someone asks. I have too many things to do in the day now, with my horse, to sit around, stressing and dwelling on not having my periods. SO yeah, more than anything, its an irritant not knowing what the hecks going on, but I don't spend time on thinking about it unless I'm here in this thread, knowing others are moving on, or onto the next round and I'm stuck in Nobody Knows WTF Land!

So see everyone some other time, when I can finally let everyone know what the sam hell is going on! 

*waves*


ETA: and congrats on the guitar Squirrel. I tried to learn guitar a few years ago, my hands were too small to do it properly. Hope you have lots of luck!


----------



## CelticNiamh

wow every one is MIA i miss you girls :hugs:

Squirrel way to go with the guitar I have one as well im hoping I can learn as well my sister gave me her old one cause she got a new one. you can watch lessons on your tube Ive tried doing them you need to learn the keys and practice lots to losen up your hands and toughen up your finger tips! good luck :thumbup:


Moon what a total pain in the ass grrr, my sister is in the same boat no AF for 6 months she knows why though, she gets PCOS when she goes over a certain weight so she knows she has to lose at least a stone before her AF will come back, I read on one forum were some people take high doese of VIT C and parsely tea to bring on AF may be have a look in to that :flower:


----------



## Dee7509

Hi All :flower:,

Moon, hope you get some answers soon. :hugs: Maybe you oved really late.

I oved around CD 26 this month so it was driving me crazy waiting for ov, I used all my ovulations sticks and when I finally got a positive my temp didn't go up until a few days later. Every so often, one of these weird cycles comes my way.

Squirrelgirl - guitar sounds like fun, I was thinking of learning to sew...

Honeybee :hugs: hope your time is soon.


----------



## Titi

just checking in-not on a B&B break at all just got so darned busy with work!!!! miss everyone! Going to leave this pearl and then go back and read posts.:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY


----------



## Titi

wow! I thought it would take ages to catch up after being gone 3 days and there was only one page of posts : (

Hope you don't find my last post too offensive. Truthfully it's what has popped in my head everytime we say .......in my pants.......and I was hoping someone might get a little chuckle out of it. Justin Timberlake actually does a lot of these funny little videos.

LuckyD its so good to hear from you-hope you are well.

My turn-you're a libra! my best friend is a libra and my dh is a "unique" Aquarius too!!

Honeybee-I JUST heard of DHEA and TTC the other day on a tv show promoting a new book, "If at first you don't conceive"....supposedly it is good for egg quality!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Holy crap, that was hysterical!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm going to have that running through my head for a very long time! Has anyone already posted "C*ck in a Box"? I die laughing at that every time I see it.

Yeah, I'm a little sad how quiet it's gotten in here!!! :cry:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhwbxEfy7fg


----------



## Titi

:rofl: I was totally going to post that one next if anyone laughed at the other one!


----------



## Lilaala

I'm soooo behind argh. First off :hugs: to all of you.

LOVE your new profile pic, Squirrely! 

Moon a break sounds good, I'm glad you're not stressing but holy frick I can't believe you still don't have answers!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lilaala

Haha Titi and Squirrely!

I've seen them both before, the jizz one I hate the rhythm and the rap but otherwise funny!! Dick in a box is hilarious!

Here's a fun one that gets stuck in your head, it's not ridiculous by the previous videos' standards, but 'put giraffes in the air'!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32oU8YSFR8E


----------



## Lilaala

This one I was not entertained by at first, but I do love his dance, then when the part where David Spade got hit came on it all went super funny from there!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILvkEHQPHHg


----------



## Lilaala

A couple of good parodies:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JelGcEyS6Aw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HE9OQ4FnkQ


----------



## soph77

LOVE the dick in a box and the jizz in my pants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I almost wet my pants laughing!!!

It is pretty slow her at the mo, everyone is taking a break, which is good for them I know, but I miss them :(

I am glad there are still a few of us left to post silly shit though :)


----------



## Lilaala

And last but not least, something that is so incredibly ludicrously silly, that by clicking play, you agree to a waiver that prevents me from being held responsible for you having seen it.

Seriously, you didn't see this because of me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7AFZXgjrgg

This isn't a fake, they're actually popular and have lots of songs out since this one.


----------



## soph77

oo just noticed that Lilaala posted some more songs.....
I need to walk before it gets dark, I'll watch when I get back!


----------



## Lilaala

Ah Soph, unfortunately I can claim knowledge of nearly endless supplies of silly shit on the internet. Remind me later and I will post one of my all time favourites for both singing-along to as well as going into gigglefits over: The Kitty Cat Dance. I also know of four wonderfully hilarious Harry Potter parodies/blue-screen edits. However I've posted enough silly stuff for now I think. :D


----------



## Lilaala

Have a lovely walk hun! I'll be in bed by the time you get back... technically I should be in bed already as I have an early shift tomorrow... :dohh:


----------



## soph77

PLEEEEEEASE post the harry potter ones!!!! And the kitty cat dance I have to know what that is.

Love harry potter :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Titi said:


> just checking in-not on a B&B break at all just got so darned busy with work!!!! miss everyone! Going to leave this pearl and then go back and read posts.:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY

Oh wow thoese videos are just brilliant LOL I was nearly wetting my self LOL had to put one on FB :happydance::haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

:hi: all!! OMG, I love all the videos, so funny! Jizz in my pants is a classic. Thanks Titi, Lilaala and Squirrel for posting! Cheered me up a bit as am having a very down kind of day. I know this is supposed to be TTHF but feel like I need to get this out and hope ya'll don't mind. I'm just feeling very depressed like it really never will be my turn. :cry: I was looking at my friend's vacation pics on FB and saw the two things I want most right now...a pregnancy and a vacation. And her, her twin sister, and both of her sister-in-laws are ALL pregnant! So I see all these bumps and just felt really sad. :cry: AND, this particular friend was newly pregnant with her first when we started trying and is already on her second. :cry: Just feeling so, so sorry for myself!

Kind of sad, too, because DH is going to Puerto Rico next week for work, and I don't get to go. Although I've had to go on a few trips for work, he's never left me before since we've been married and I already feel lonely. Plus, I googled the hotel he's staying at and it looks AWESOME! I can't go because he said it's a high pressure situation and all of the execs will be there and crap. If we knew about it earlier we could've gone early and stayed for this weekend. Oh well. 

Let me try to pull myself out of this funk...

Squirrel, the guitar sounds very cool!! I've always wanted to learn to play, but to use an Australian/ NZ/ English term, I am rubbish! I do play the piano a little bit...maybe we could start a band. :haha:

Lucky, Tanikit, Celtic how are you feeling?

I think I'm going to go check out the posts in TTHFUTD!!


----------



## Annamumof2

well girls the period lasted for 7 days woot, and my temps have been going up and down, ive been converting them from 35.0 odd to 90.0 odd as my apps on my ipod cant do the ones on my thurmonitor soooo anyway lets see how this one goes and if he picks up anything before next cycle


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Cheeky Cheeky!!! :haha:

Loving all the videos, keep em coming ladies! 


AWWW, Jill, wish I could really give you a hug! Stupid internet, when will be able to give a real virtual hug.... I've decided Facebook is evil. Too many drive by BFPs and pictures of bumps and kids... bah... I just found out a coworker is knocked up and she definitely wasn't trying. Got engaged to a guy she just started seeing because of it.... Yikes. Not fun for her, I'm sure, but I'm still jealous!! 

Looking back, I am so amused by how ignorant I was, but about 3 months before our wedding, a condom broke. We both weren't ready, and talked about whether I should take PlanB... Ended up deciding whatever will happen will happen. Of course nothing happened, and "all was good".. Sheesh, what I wouldn't give to have actually become preggo from that.... :dohh: But... at the same time, now I know how much more I'll appreciate it and be ecstatic.... 

Sorry, went off on a tangent there... I hope your hubby's trip goes well, but that he's back home before you know it. 

Sure, let's start a band. It will be the most awful band in the history of the world... And there will be parodies of us on YouTube that we could post here! :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## MyTurnYet

SquirrelGirl said:


> Cheeky Cheeky!!! :haha:
> 
> Loving all the videos, keep em coming ladies!
> 
> 
> AWWW, Jill, wish I could really give you a hug! Stupid internet, when will be able to give a real virtual hug.... I've decided Facebook is evil. Too many drive by BFPs and pictures of bumps and kids... bah... I just found out a coworker is knocked up and she definitely wasn't trying. Got engaged to a guy she just started seeing because of it.... Yikes. Not fun for her, I'm sure, but I'm still jealous!!
> 
> Looking back, I am so amused by how ignorant I was, but about 3 months before our wedding, a condom broke. We both weren't ready, and talked about whether I should take PlanB... Ended up deciding whatever will happen will happen. Of course nothing happened, and "all was good".. Sheesh, what I wouldn't give to have actually become preggo from that.... :dohh: But... at the same time, now I know how much more I'll appreciate it and be ecstatic....
> 
> Sorry, went off on a tangent there... I hope your hubby's trip goes well, but that he's back home before you know it.
> 
> Sure, let's start a band. It will be the most awful band in the history of the world... And there will be parodies of us on YouTube that we could post here! :haha:
> 
> :hugs:

:rofl: :rofl: Cracking up about our terrible band! 

I know exactly what you mean about the almost accidental pregnancy...there's been a couple of times I thought I was when we weren't ready yet (before getting married) and it turned out I wasn't so was like, phew! We wanted to be married a couple years before having kids, but if I knew it was going to take this long, I think we would've started right away.

OMG, as I was typing this I got a call from my FS office to talk about my insurance coverage for treatment options. Looks like no medication is covered, a certain % of IUI is covered, and no coverage for IVF. I asked how much IVF costs "just in case" and she said $10,500! That's so insane. I'm not really sure we'd look at it as an option, anyway, but that made me even more depressed...knowing if that's the only way we'd have a baby, we'd have to go broke trying. :cry:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Let's move to a country where all that stuff is covered! It's friggen ridiculous that insurance pays for Viagra, but not for most of the infertility treatments....


----------



## MyTurnYet

SquirrelGirl said:


> Let's move to a country where all that stuff is covered! It's friggen ridiculous that insurance pays for Viagra, but not for most of the infertility treatments....

Yeah!!!!!!!!!! Now I'm angry. :growlmad:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

on a completely unrelated note... I just need to vent....

On July 4th weekend, my OH and I went to see his family a few states away. I had told his mom that I really wanted to buy him a telescope for his birthday (July 24). She took me to this hobby shop nearby where they sold them. But I wanted a model they didn't have in stock, so they said they'd order it for me and have it shipped directly from the factory to me. Great! Ordered it and had it charged to my credit card. And asked that they send me the tracking numbers so I could find out when to expect it and make sure I was home in time to hide it before he got home. And was told if it hadn't arrived by the 21st to call the store back. Great again, because this should mean I should have it in time for his birthday! At the same time my MIL bought some telescope accessories for his present and planned to mail them to him for his birthday. Well, the 21st came, I emailed and called the store. Found out the lady I worked with was on vacation so the guy on the phone called the Orion factory and called me back saying they had just shipped it and it would arrive next week (now this week). Still haven't received any tracking numbers. I even emailed and never received a response. Bah... So when the gift came in the mail from my MIL, I hid it thinking it would only be a couple days. 

My OH keeps coming home and the first thing he does is check the front step for the gift because he knows his mom mailed it two Tuesdays ago!! He's so cute, but I feel bad for lying to him that I haven't seen it. His mom is in on it too that I hid the gift, and she's done a nice job of playing along and saying the package was insured so she'd send him a new gift..... 

Anyway, today I called at 10:30 to basically say Where the F is my telescope that by the way I spent a crapload on... When someone walks in your store and a half hour later plunks down a credit card for that kind of money, you should be giving some good customer service... I mean really. For a mom and pop type hobby store, that had to be a great sale!

WHAT REALLY PISSES ME OFF IS that I had to CALL AGAIN just now (2:30 - four hours later for anyone keeping track!) and say WHAT THE F! COME ON!! 

The lady apologized and said she'd called Orion three times, yadda yadda and really expected me to already have it and even she had never received the tracking numbers, --- and that she wished I had called sooner because she thought I'd gotten it. 

To this I said, well I sent you an email with a subject of ATTN: Becky RE: Telescope and I never heard back, and I called and a guy said you were out when you had asked me to call you. And how I had to spend even more money on his birthday gift to hide the fact that I had nothing for him. So now I'm out even more money with very little to show for it.... I started tearing up (i cry when I get really pissed. I hate that!!) BAH

Anyway, she SAYS she's going to get back to me by the time she leaves the shop at 7:00, but I'm not holding my breath.

I wanted to buy this telescope from a store where it would help a mom and pop type place. I do order a lot of stuff from the internet, but thought it would be nice to support a cool little hobby shop. Well the customer service I receive from online companies has been way better than this. Guess it's back to Amazon.com for me!

BAH. And normally I don't spend this kind of money for a birthday gift, but it was something I know he'll really like and we'll have for years and years, so I splurged. So to on top of that to have a replacement gift ( I took him to Chicago to see the Museum of Science and Industry, which meant train tickets, "L" tickets (the elevated train system in Chicago) museum tickets, food, etc... not terribly cheap either)!!! 

Just FRUSTRATED! I WANT MY FRIGGEN TELESCOPE THAT I SPENT A CRAPLOAD ON! Well, it's a crapload to me anyway!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

@#$$^$%%#@[email protected]#@#[email protected]#%%[email protected]

The lady just called back and told me.......... THAT THE FREAKING TELESCOPE EITHER SHIPPED yesterday or TODAY! WTF WTF WTF! Why then did your employee tell me last week it was shipped last week?!!! I mean I'm just pissed. I have been rushing home every night just in case it arrived, and putting off getting errands ran just in case... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrr The lady ended the phone call with "well, i hope you get it soon." My reply I hope so too, or I guess it will be NEXT YEAR's Birthday gift.... she laughed nervously. WHATEVER, I"M SO OVER IT. I guess I'll just tell him what the deal is and give him the gift from his parents.

So much for a friggen surprise. :cry:


----------



## Lilaala

IVF is super expensive, but remember you United States-ers are going to get Universal healthcare soon, so that should cover it right? Not to open a giant can of worms as some people are for the healthcare and some are not, really not keen on a should you or shouldn't you have it debate... but yeah, if/when you get it, it won't be ten grand out of your pocket anymore, right? :D

MyTurnYet I spent the last two days feeling exactly like that!! Actually I still feel like that right now but I think my tears reserves have dried up for the moment at least. I was the front desk girl checking in the patients for their X-Rays and Ultrasounds today, and there are SO MANY FUGGING PREGNANT WOMEN. Worst is how many have come and gone since after we already started trying, one has a baby girl who is nearly a year old now. Then there's my pregnant-by-a-single-no-condom-romp-'mistake' co-worker.... Could I have a rusty spoon in the eye instead of this torture for a few minutes? It sounds preferable, at least for a change from this. I digress. We will get pregnant hun, we will. There's a reason for this we can't even imagine, but it will happen and it will be the most wonderful thing in the world. :hug:



Harry Potter and Kitty Cat vids coming up!!!


----------



## Lilaala

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N8x0Fb3Rxg

"It's for you" made my sister in law and me laugh SO HARD!


----------



## Lilaala

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCawjbMysBg&feature=related

Warning: Perverse!


----------



## Lilaala

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ncvOw-r67Q&feature=related


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0P_CfScmns&feature=related

"Look Harry, a penguin!" really got me good :)


----------



## Lilaala

And here is the wonderful Kitty Cat dance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt4zvJNXbdI

Provocative posing, provocative posing...

Ah say sexah thangs to mahself when I'm.... daaaaaunsing! Pa ta ta cha cha!


----------



## Lilaala

AHH Squirrely I just refreshed the page!!! What BULLSHIT!! I'm so sorry you got such terrible service and to boot it's not going to be here in time for his birthday :grr: :grr: :grr: AWFUL. Giant hug hun, I cry when I'm super frustrated/mad and hate it too. :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wjkyKuO67c&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Lilaala

That's the spirit girl! Laughter is wonderful medicine!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uuqXXT7VYo&feature=channel


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Thanks lilaala! When my hubby got home, I let him know that his present from his parents arrived, and explained that it went with another gift that has yet to arrive. So I let him choose whether to get their gift now and know what it is he will be getting or wait for the other gift to arrive. He just laughed about how I had hid his other present for so many days without telling him and how his family was "in" on how it had already arrived. And he decided to wait for the other present to arrive before finding out what it is. So I guess there will still be a small element of surprise....


----------



## Lilaala

Aww it will be wonderful hun, he will love it and everything will be great. :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi-co3f8cZE&feature=channel


----------



## Lilaala

Yes! Love that!!


----------



## Lilaala

This one isn't funny, it's a 'feelgood' :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EYAUazLI9k


----------



## Dee7509

Lilaala & Squirrel Girl :rofl:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey ladies! Got a couple pieces of good news!

First off, I ordered some PH strips from Ebay and tested a couple days ago. My level was at a 5. This morning I did the BSF, BD'd, and then a few hours later remembered to test my ph level again. It was at an 8! So one would assume it had been higher earlier. So woohoo for BSF!

Secondly, I took Soy Iso on CD3-7. Had no side effects other than a small headache each day (nothing worth stopping it over). Well, I got a PEAK on my CBFM today!!! CD13 when I normally get a peak on CD17-20!!!! :wohoo: I am crazy excited. Which is why I did the BSF and :sex: first thing this morning! :haha: I even did a digi OPK this afternoon and got a :) FINGERS CROSSED, but I don't want to get too excited or my hopes up too high. In any event, I'm super happy about Oing at a more normal time for my 28-30 day cycle! WOOT

:wohoo:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

https://www.funnyordie.com/videos/aca5682164/contraception-inception-parody


It's a parody on the movie Inception.... called Contraception.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Not sure if there's a way to make these look like the Youtube ones, but here's another really funny video:

https://www.funnyordie.com/videos/d...room-from-that-happened?rel=by_user&rel_pos=4

Farting in a Women's restroom


----------



## Annamumof2

whos still up?


----------



## Moondance

Couldn't stay away for too long. Had to pop back in.

Still no AF (almost 3 weeks late now). My boobs are crazy sore and so sensitive. Last night I folded my arms and just the slight pressure against my boobs hurt like heck. I immediately unfolded them but the nipples stayed tingly for a good half hour after that and not in a good way. I have uneven boobs, one is bigger than the other, (left is smaller) but today I put my bra on and the left one fits into the bra perfectly, whereas usually the left side is a little too big coz of the smaller boob.
Day before yesterday, I was spending some time with my horse and began crying for no good reason. Ended up not even able to do the buckle up on his rug, my hands were shaking. Thankfully my horse just let me cry out, with my arms around his neck and my face buried in his mane.
Yesterday all I did was EAT. I'm a person who HATES eating, because I think I'm fat so I don't like eating, but all I did yesterday was eat. 
And for the past 3 days I've been doing these bizarre little vomits. I'm still a bit phlegmmy in the throat from having the flu or something, and I will feel a bit glommy in my throat. I've had it since I first got the flu and its irritating, but not overly so. Well for the past 3 days, within seconds of having the glommy feeling in my throat, I'm running for a toilet and am in super gag mode, just dry heaving until I end up throwing up a small amount of either clear liquid or a small mouthful of whatever it was I recently ate. It happened twice yesterday, once already this morning, twice the day before. 
I ache all over, my back is sore and I'm so so so so so tired.

The friggen gynae hasn't gotten back to me and I can't call anybody until tomorrow. But I've done more pee sticks and they still say negative, just like the stupid blood from the doctors. So I don't know what is going on, but I'm fed up with it.

Now I shall try and catch up on all those videos everyone has posted!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:hugs: Moon! :hugs: wow, I can't believe AF still hasn't shown up! I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this and not knowing what is going on!


----------



## Moondance

In regards to the vids I've gone through so far:


I knew about Jizz in my Pants from ages ago. Still funny shit tho.
Dick in a box is just so weird and brilliant. 

Ass Up sounds like something my brother needs to have on a CD for his parties. Not my kind of music at all. But the nun dancing with her bum up was funny.

People Getting Punched: I think I have the hots for the dude in blue doing the punching. He's cute! I like I think its the third punch. There is a guy standing next to an older guy about to eat, he gets punched and then the punching guy dances with the older man. LOL And right after that, the double punch is brilliant. First guy gets punched, second guy steals first guys fry, big smile coz he gets the fry, then he gets punched too. Mwahahaha! Sucker! ANd "Jovi Punch" and Bon Jovi jumps up with his guitar "full recovery!" then the montage of punching and the guy coming out of the pizza shop, already with a black eye, punching go goes to punch and the guy defends himself, LOL
And the ending from there is epic. I was PMSL!!!

The Tik Tok parody it said embedding was disabled, so I didn't watch it.
The Take On Me video is just... meh. Kinda lameness to me, but thats just me. 
Cheeky Girls Touch My Bum is.... again...something that should be played at my brothers parties. 

Harry Potter and Hermiones Stalker is hella weird.... someone has too much time on their hands, LOL Admittedly though, the "Its for you" thing is totally giggleworthy!

"Harry Potter and the Magic of Puberty" made me seriously LOL. It's so gross. "Why do you have this strange wand? Wingardium Leviosa! Nope, it doesn't work...." it starts buzzing "Waaaaaaa!!! Waaaaa!" PMSL!!! The guys who made these vids though, honestly, they put so much time and effort into the whole thing, blue screening and stuff, its crazy. Just to make videos that are really quite infantile with the things they're doing in them! Such strange people to go through all that effort to act like idiots in video.
The kitty cat dance I know from ages ago. So funny. I could probably make a video like that with pictures of my cat. SHe's a whale in cat form.


SquirrelGirl -- that funniest cat video ever had me seriously cracking up. I couldn't stop laughing through the whole thing, it made my FACE hurt from laughing!

Pug Head Tilt ---- cyoooooooooooot!

and I didn't watch the other two. LOL


----------



## Moondance

SquirrelGirl said:


> Not sure if there's a way to make these look like the Youtube ones, but here's another really funny video:
> 
> https://www.funnyordie.com/videos/d...room-from-that-happened?rel=by_user&rel_pos=4
> 
> Farting in a Women's restroom

This made me LOL. Specially when there is one dark haired girl who just doesn't leave the bathroom, she's on the left, and every time there is a fart noise she's just doubled over laughing her head off.


----------



## Moondance

SquirrelGirl said:


> :hugs: Moon! :hugs: wow, I can't believe AF still hasn't shown up! I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this and not knowing what is going on!

Yup, for a person who isn't pregnant, my body is doing amazingly well at pretending that I am.
I wish the stupid friggen gynae would get back to me so I know whats going on!
Tomorrow morning I have to ring my GP again and book another appointment with them, and get them to chase down the gynae, as they're the ones who sent the information through to gynae, not me.

On an awesome note though! GUESS WHAT MY HORSE DID THIS WEEK????

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs167.snc4/37664_1401992006207_1124535455_31022143_145945_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs163.snc4/37465_1401992086209_1124535455_31022145_373243_n.jpg

Looks pretty comfortable and relaxed with his gear on doesn't he? So attentive. And damn handsome too! 

And our young trainer then did this with him:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs083.ash2/37465_1401992286214_1124535455_31022150_5611852_n.jpg

Wee! She had him under saddle and was riding him for about 20 minutes. He's so unfit, he was sweating like a fiend after it, but he did so well. This was his first time being backed in 2 years, and he was amazing!


----------



## Moondance

SO sick of this weird throwing up whatever its about. It's like, I'm sitting, doing nothing, or talking, or whatever and a second later with no warning, my throat locks up and convulses and I am dry heaving. Then I vomit up liquid (not even enough to fill the palm of my hand) and its over. And a little bit later I'm doing it again.
Today I was driving the car home from feeding my horse and I had to pull over in the church car park to open the door and start dry heaving out the door.
It's happened 6 times today. It's getting more and more frequent. I don't know what its all about. What makes it worse is every time I throw up, I squirt urine. I'll be gagging and having a small amount of pee run down my leg. I've changed my pants so many times today!

Also, I am turning into a PIMPLE FACE!!! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! I don't get pimples!!! The last time I had pimples I was going through puberty, now I have FIVE of them on my face. One on my chin, one on my cheek, one under my nose, one up on the left under my hair and one near my left ear. I'm never pimpley!!! WTH!!!

I am a very confused and unhappy chick at the moment. If I didn't have my horsie to keep my head occupied, I'd be the biggest headcase right now!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moon you so sound pregnant! can you get a scan, just incase your one of those people who just dont get a positive from blood or pee sticks! I have a friend who didnt on till she was over 3 months gone! 

Squirel freaken asume you have OV fx :happydance:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Lilaala said:


> That's the spirit girl! Laughter is wonderful medicine!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uuqXXT7VYo&feature=channel

Squirell I followed you over from 30+ ttc as its sooo quiet with everyone getting their BFP this month, and given that we have stopped SMEP and just seeing what happens I thought it would be a good thread to join if thats ok with everyone?

Lilaala this made me laugh so much, we have 2 cavalier king charles spaniels and they do this too!


----------



## Moondance

CelticNiamh said:


> Moon you so sound pregnant! can you get a scan, just incase your one of those people who just dont get a positive from blood or pee sticks! I have a friend who didnt on till she was over 3 months gone!
> 
> Squirel freaken asume you have OV fx :happydance:

When would be the proper time to have one? Would it be too early now?

Wow I feel dizzy, just had a massive sneezing fit and now my head is spinning! LOL


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hiya waiting!!! Of course, welcome to TTHF! It's gone rather quiet in here as well, multiple BFPs recently. So help us keep it going!! :friends:

So, the original intent of this thread was to keep us from obsessing and dwelling on testing and opks and whatnot! We don't always succeed, but we try! (hence all the videos lately!) 

I've been thinking maybe we need to recruit some more fun ladies to join to keep it lively in here. So if you know someone else who would benefit from TTHF (trying to have fun), then by all means let em know! :thumbup:


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Moondance :hugs: - I've been there, when we first started TTC af was late the first month...actually it was a 60 day cycle in which I did not ovulate. I wasn't BBT charting at the time (actually didn't even know anything about pinpointing ov lol). In your case though, there's definitely a temperature shift so I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and I'm expecting to hear good news (maybe in the next week or so!). :dust:

Welcome waiting! We've been having a good time on here, a few people are on breaks though so been quieter than the norm.

Hi to everyone :hi:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Well it sounds like the place for me then as its my 10th cycle and the first in ages I havent even done an opk!

:wave: Dee - hi

Its so lovely that suddenly everyone is getting BFPs, but it does make it kind of quiet! I like your idea about recruiting some newbies Squirrel. Perhaps we need to go into the ttc forums and generate some interest. I have to confess I looked in there today for ones to post on and perhaps its because I have been doing it for so long now but the forum titles were all the same. I will see what I can do!

Has anyone heard from Jaimie recently? I think she started this thread and I wondered how she was getting on as I havent seen her in any of threads recently?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Jaimie is taking a little BnB break right now, but she's doing ok. Doing some bathroom remodeling right now. :)

Yeah, that's kinda the problem with the TTC forum itself, it's all people stressing about not getting a bfp on their first cycle! Maybe some of the ladies from the 30+ thread would like to come in.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

If there are any left??!?

Thanks for the update re Jaimie.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Well what do you think:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/382940-bored-same-ttc-forum-threads.html


----------



## Dee7509

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> Well what do you think:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/382940-bored-same-ttc-forum-threads.html

Waitng4baby1 ...I do believe you must be in sales/marketing :haha:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Nope! Just bored, bored, bored.

And you will see it has no posts!


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Ive just come over after seeing that thread! :D

I think myself and OH are keeping TTC fun, We're off on holiday and I ovulate over there so will be nice and relaxed..if it happens it happens :)

How are we ladies?

xx


----------



## xLisax

Oh and this is only my 1st cycle :blush: :D

xx


----------



## baby.love

Hey girls :wave:

I saw a recruitment ad in TTC and am interested in one of the positions available! 

I'm Leah and i'm 30, Up for a laugh and a joke and am really taking the whole TTC thing in a laidback manor, well come on girls laidback is the best way to get pregnant isnt it :haha:

Sorry bad joke i know :blush: Sooo erm yeah, if you feel i fit the criteria please get back to me :lolly:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Hi Lisa, Hi BabyLove - I see my post is working!

I feel a fraud as Ive only really joined this thread in the last 24 hours as I followed Squirrel across from 30+ttc but yes I think its the more the merrier as you'll have seen from our earlier posts it was getting quiet after all the BFPs!


----------



## xLisax

Wooo lets hope we all take some of the lucky baby dust thats obviously floating around in this post! :D

Hows everyones weekends been?

x


----------



## baby.love

It worked for me :D I am more TTC than NTNP, but i find the TTC section a bit samey and if i'm honest scary. So i stick more in the NTNP as its more fun and laid back.

Lisa - My weekend has been ok, had my 4th driving lesson yesterday and then the witch arrived! So its the start of cycle 2 for us :) Then today has been tidy up and chill out day. How about you chick?


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Mine has been quite quiet which has been nice. Went out to the cinema and for dinner with DH last night which was nice.

Well actually come to think of it, we went to see Inception which was quite good (Leonardo di Caprio mmm) but the cinema was packed so we were sitting in a small section near the front right hand side, in a row by ourselves, and the only people in front were a couple in the next row. I could see my DH getting annoyed as they were whispering and seemed to have their phone on during the trailers, but during the start of the film we were convinced something was going on when her head disappeared completely into his lap!! I tried to ignore what was going on, but come on not in a cinema!!


----------



## baby.love

Maybe she was having A nap :rofl: ... But yeah time and place and all that x


----------



## xLisax

:shock: Oh dear no, not really what you came to see! I hate noisy, disruptive ppl in the cinema! We want to see Inception, would you recommend it then?

Baby.Love..we've had a pottering day today too! Quite a relaxing weekend on the whole actually! Just had to get our last few bits for our holiday! :)

xx


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

I know, yuck! Yep would recommend Inception - its a bit confusing at the start but I enjoyed it.

Where are you off to on holiday Lisa?

BabyLove - aargh driving lessons. How are you finding it?


----------



## xLisax

Ibiza :D Im ovulating whilst there so we're gunna see if being relaxed and stress-free helps at all! :thumbup: Im excited now! :dance:

We'll have to go and see Inception now then! :)

I hated my driving lessons! I think Im too nervous about everything! How are you doing with them baby.love? Have you got a test booked?

xx


----------



## baby.love

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> I know, yuck! Yep would recommend Inception - its a bit confusing at the start but I enjoyed it.
> 
> Where are you off to on holiday Lisa?
> *
> BabyLove - aargh driving lessons. How are you finding it?*

I bloody LOVE driving and am picking it up really well :thumbup: Starting to learn my manouvers next week and its only gonna be my 5th lesson :D I have 2 hours every Saturday & then most Sundays we go up the industrial estate and i drive MY new car :cloud9:

Are you learning too?


----------



## baby.love

xLisax said:


> Ibiza :D Im ovulating whilst there so we're gunna see if being relaxed and stress-free helps at all! :thumbup: Im excited now! :dance:
> 
> We'll have to go and see Inception now then! :)
> *
> I hated my driving lessons! I think Im too nervous about everything! How are you doing with them baby.love? Have you got a test booked?
> *
> xx

I aint even booked my theory yet as the hazard perception is driving me nuts :wacko: But i will do it soon as my instructor says i'm above average and should be all passed this year :flower:


----------



## xLisax

Ooo thats good then! Its such a huge weight off your shoulders when you're driving by yourself! I love driving, just hated the pressure of learning! :dohh:

x


----------



## soph77

Morning ladies!!
no news here, nothing to report

Welcome newbies!!

Went fishing yesterday, caught nothing as usual, but at least I managed to stay out of the water this time! omg yesterday was the most beautiful day I couldn't believe it was winter! 26 degrees, hot and sunny. I enjoyed the sun a little too much and got VERY burnt! Naughty me. One of there days we are going to catch our dinner. For the amount of money we spend on bait and lures, we could have just bought some fish for dinner!! But where is the family fun in that?

bfn on the weekend :( hoping it was too early :(


----------



## xLisax

Your weekend sounds lovely Soph! :D Sorry to hear about BFN, but you arent out until AF shows!!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Soph :wave: and thanks for the welcome..

Your weekend sounds so relaxed and lovely, My OH used to go carp fishing... He spent a fortune on all the kit & bait etc, but gave it all up cause he was rubbish :haha:

Sorry about the BFN! But dont give up hope hun at 11DPO its still early days xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:howdy: Welcome everybody! 


:hugs: Sorry you got a BFN Soph. Keeping my fingers crossed for it just being too early.


----------



## baby.love

Thanks SquirrelGirl x

I'm pleased to of found such a friendly group of ladies x Will do some journal rounds tomorrow as i love stalking people :lol:

Goodnight all xx


----------



## Titi

:wave: Waitng4Baby#1!!!

Soph hun-sorry about BFN : (

Myturn-I can relate hun-I would miss my dh so much if he went alone to Puerto Rico! You can FB chat me if you get lonely.......you are even EST right?

Squirrel-that sucks about the telescope debacle-at least it sounds like your dh is really carefree about it! Sounds like something that would happen to me.

Moon-I agree with the other girls-it SURE sounds like you are pg!!!!!

Haven't a chance to look at the new videos-maybe tomorrow night. Didn't have to work much this weekend and really took it easy for a change. Have a new outlook-I am pretending I am CHOOSING to be childfree. Makes it sting less. Pretend I'm all hedonistic and selfish and about me time instead of constantly longing.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ohhh, lots of new people, yay! We were getting lonely in here w/ the peeps on breaks and in TTHFUTD (Trying to Have Fun Up The Duff). :howdy: BabyLove, Lisa, Dee, & Waiting4Baby! Welcome to our fun little group. :flower: 

Titi, you really are the sweetest...thank you sooo much!!! I am EST, too! I'll have to make a point to go on FB. :hugs:

Will read/ catch up more tomorrow. Just wanted to check in quick, but spending night w/ DH before he leaves in the morning. I think I'm going to drop him off on the airport and pick him up...have to get up really early and drive 45 min., but it sounds romantic and then can see him off, and see him sooner when he gets home.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:howdy: So we had just the greatest time tonight (meant to be dripping in sarcasm! :haha:) My hubby and I went to in town to have dinner then off to all the home improvement centers for tile for our bathroom remodel. Goodness we couldn't possibly want more different tiles... He wants a light tile, I want a dark tile (because we have a lot of iron in our well water, I won't want a light tile to stain or show the iron....) Bah, And I generally think I have good style. Him, not so much! So we ended up standing there looking at tile until the store closed. :dohh:

I guess we'll have to try again another night!


----------



## Moondance

the new doctor I saw today was crap... and he's sposed to be an OB.
Reckons being three weeks late is nothing to worry about, made me do a pee test again. Negative, of course.
So he says don't worry about it, and if you miss 3 straight periods, then I'll send you off for some special bloodtests. 3 months. WTF is that shit about?
I think by the 3 month point, it'd be obvious if I was pregnant or not. You wouldn't need to do a blood test coz it would be becoming evident.
Honestly, I went into the bathroom to pee into the jar and while in there, started dry heaving and threw up. He didn't care.


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls :kiss:

Moondance - I'm sorry you are having a hard time with your new doctor, they seem to believe they are god sometimes :nope: I'd say being 3 weeks late gives cause for investigation.. Would they not scan you if you said you had pains etc? I know its not good to lie, but the stress this must be putting you under is surely worse?!


----------



## Moondance

baby.love said:


> Morning girls :kiss:
> 
> Moondance - I'm sorry you are having a hard time with your new doctor, they seem to believe they are god sometimes :nope: I'd say being 3 weeks late gives cause for investigation.. Would they not scan you if you said you had pains etc? I know its not good to lie, but the stress this must be putting you under is surely worse?!

Well, to be honest, I'm NOT particularly stressing much.
Because I had a slight tiny, not even for a whole hour, bleed when I was 5 days late (it was pink, not even red, it didn't go into my knickers, only on toilet paper) he reckons I could have been preggers and had a spontaneous abortion, but erm... that doesn't explain my temps still being up and no real period.
I've been mostly trying not to think about it, and the only time I genuinely do is when I'm not occupied in the head, like if I'm busy with my horse, I think about him, not what my body is doing, so I've been trying to keep busy. Coz I don't want to stress. But it can be like, one of those things always in the back of your head, even if you're not actively freaking out about it.

I just don't like it, because if I AM PG, then I want to be doing the right thing, eating properly, looking after myself, not touching kitty litter, etc etc. I don't want it to get a month or two down the line and have someone finally say "yes, you are" and have just screwed up my baby by doing the wrong things.



but hey, I weighed myself in the doctors office today.
My horse came home on July 7th. Since July 7th, I've lost 5kg!


----------



## Tanikit

Moon sorry you are having to go through this - I looked at your chart and am wondering if you didn't ovulate on what would have been 20dpo - you'd have to ignore the one high temp before that, but there is a second rise there from 21dpo. Still think the doctor should have done blood tests - 3 cycles is an eternity to wait!

How is everyone else doing - miss you guys a lot and still keeping spots open for you all in TTHFUTD.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Squirrel, I just read your telescope story...I remember when you picking it out, and that totally stinks!!! GRRRR :growlmad: V. excited to hear about the kootch strips, though! I did BSF for the first time this cycle. Results pending. :haha: Oh, and I agree on the dark tile because of the water stains. Light would be a pain to keep looking good. Or maybe you can do a patern with the light and dark? Like mostly dark and a stripe pattern in light? Not sure exactly what kind of tile you're looking at, but I see them do patterns a lot on all these home renovation shows DH and I watch all the time. When we remodeled our bathroom we did all white and gray...haha, boring! Have dark gray granite counters that contrast the white, though, so that looks pretty. 

Moon, those pics of your horsie are gorgeous!! I can't believe the doc is waiting 3 more months to test. WTF? I hope we don't see you on "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant" because the docs said you weren't when you are. Saw a couple of women who had negative tests even in like their 6 month, which is insane. 

Soph, FX'd your test was too early!!

Dropped DH off at the airport at 6 am this morning. I'm feeling kind of sad. It's only a few days, but I miss him already!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Lilaala said:


> IVF is super expensive, but remember you United States-ers are going to get Universal healthcare soon, so that should cover it right? Not to open a giant can of worms as some people are for the healthcare and some are not, really not keen on a should you or shouldn't you have it debate... but yeah, if/when you get it, it won't be ten grand out of your pocket anymore, right? :D
> 
> MyTurnYet I spent the last two days feeling exactly like that!! Actually I still feel like that right now but I think my tears reserves have dried up for the moment at least. I was the front desk girl checking in the patients for their X-Rays and Ultrasounds today, and there are SO MANY FUGGING PREGNANT WOMEN. Worst is how many have come and gone since after we already started trying, one has a baby girl who is nearly a year old now. Then there's my pregnant-by-a-single-no-condom-romp-'mistake' co-worker.... Could I have a rusty spoon in the eye instead of this torture for a few minutes? It sounds preferable, at least for a change from this. I digress. We will get pregnant hun, we will. There's a reason for this we can't even imagine, but it will happen and it will be the most wonderful thing in the world. :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Potter and Kitty Cat vids coming up!!!

Yes, I believe everything happens for a reason, too, and this reminder made me feel MUCH better. :hugs: I get down at certain times, but Friday after tearing up all day and posting I had a nap and felt a little better. Our time is coming, soon, I just know it!!!! And I agree, will be the most wonderful thing in the world. :cloud9: In the meantime, I'm thankful I get to squeeze and play with my beautiful nieces and nephew. And when the time is right for us, we'll be READY!:happydance:


----------



## Lilaala

WELCOME new peoples!! :wave:



Moon this is awful, that 'OB' (I say in quotations because he is obviously a hack) was total rubbish!!! :hissy: I say if your concern is that you'd find out later on and have mussed up by then, then just act like you are pregnant now? It's good to eat better anyway, and besides, I really think you must be just one of those women who's results are false negatives. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 


MyTurnYet, exactly! :hugs: Doesn't mean this isn't hard though, we need to remember it's okay to feel sad and that we need to let it out so we can have fun again while we wait. :hugs:

Soph I vote it was too early and your BFP was just not visible yet! :dance:


----------



## Lilaala

Japan is strange, but damn they can be sooooo funny!!


Completely in Japanese, but you don't need to understand what they're saying to laugh at what they're doing!! It's a Japanese game show, a blue team and a red competing by a clock. That's all you need to know!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1Q3q2zp50w

When red team #4's eyes bug out it just kills me :rofl:


----------



## honeybee28

hello everyone!!

just got back from a super fun birthday weekend away. plenty of eating, but managed not to drink much at all yey me. still, 14dpo, negative test and spotting isnt looking great for me is it!!!!! lol.

Squirrel - im SO excited about your early peak - i want that to happen to me tooooo!! I always peak cd17-21 and its annoying huh. how much soy did you take?

moon - where the f**k is af?! This is getting ridic now, you poor thing, i'd be going crazy!!

hi titi, soph, jill!! Alright?

and hey new people!!!

xxx


----------



## MyTurnYet

honeybee28 said:


> hello everyone!!
> 
> just got back from a super fun birthday weekend away. plenty of eating, but managed not to drink much at all yey me. still, 14dpo, negative test and spotting isnt looking great for me is it!!!!! lol.
> 
> Squirrel - im SO excited about your early peak - i want that to happen to me tooooo!! I always peak cd17-21 and its annoying huh. how much soy did you take?
> 
> moon - where the f**k is af?! This is getting ridic now, you poor thing, i'd be going crazy!!
> 
> hi titi, soph, jill!! Alright?
> 
> and hey new people!!!
> 
> xxx

Ohh, birthday weekend sounds fabulous, and also :happydance::happydance:HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!:happydance::happydance::cake:

I'm not even sure the proper response to "Alright?" I just love that you said it! Such a UK thing to say. :haha:


----------



## Moondance

Tanikit said:


> Moon sorry you are having to go through this - I looked at your chart and am wondering if you didn't ovulate on what would have been 20dpo - you'd have to ignore the one high temp before that, but there is a second rise there from 21dpo. Still think the doctor should have done blood tests - 3 cycles is an eternity to wait!

I'm not sure, I've never ovulated that early, but if I did, that makes me even later than I thought! LOL



MyTurnYet said:


> Moon, those pics of your horsie are gorgeous!! I can't believe the doc is waiting 3 more months to test. WTF? I hope we don't see you on "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant" because the docs said you weren't when you are. Saw a couple of women who had negative tests even in like their 6 month, which is insane.
> 
> Dropped DH off at the airport at 6 am this morning. I'm feeling kind of sad. It's only a few days, but I miss him already!

D'awwww, thanks for the comments about my boy. I love him. He's my sunshine. Gives my life a whole brand new purpose. Ha, god, I hope I don't ever end up on one of those TV shows, because so many people watch those shows and go "oh yeah right, how dumb is that girl that she couldn't have known she was pregnant???"

You are without DH for a couple days and I'm with my DP for a couple days this week (finally, the first time in 5 weeks, bah!!! He wanted me to spend more time bonding with my horse, and his daughter has been with him coz her rental house has been falling down around her ears and she couldn't stay there!)



Lilaala said:


> WELCOME new peoples!! :wave:
> 
> Moon this is awful, that 'OB' (I say in quotations because he is obviously a hack) was total rubbish!!! :hissy: I say if your concern is that you'd find out later on and have mussed up by then, then just act like you are pregnant now? It's good to eat better anyway, and besides, I really think you must be just one of those women who's results are false negatives. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Yessssssssssssssssss, welcome new peoples! More the merrier, since so many people have gone on a BnB break, or gotten preggers.

Yeah, this doc I saw is an OB, he even had the certificate on his wall from the Australian Society of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists, certifying him. But he just didn't seem to have a clue, was basing his whole opinion on my pee test coming back negative.
Completely ignored the fact I've been throwing up over NOTHING on a daily basis, multiple times a day. He even had the gall to just sit there in his chair, look at me and say "well, you don't look pregnant".
Errrr, well DUH stupid man, I'm only 3 weeks late, as if I'd LOOK pregnant!



honeybee28 said:


> moon - where the f**k is af?! This is getting ridic now, you poor thing, i'd be going crazy!!

I knowwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! 
Horse stops me from going crazy!!! Or... from going completely crazy as opposed to just the little bit crazy I am right now going "WTF!"


----------



## SquirrelGirl

honeybee28 said:


> Squirrel - im SO excited about your early peak - i want that to happen to me tooooo!! I always peak cd17-21 and its annoying huh. how much soy did you take?

120 mgs. Taken all at once at night. The kind I have also has EPO in it and good god I was drowning in EWCM! But I'm NOT going to get my hopes up................ TWW is hard enough!



Jill... hope the time flies so your hubby is back home before you know it!

Moon, I agree, your horse is gorgeous! I love horses! 

oh gosh, I was trying to do it on memory, but I'm sidetracked by watching the finale of "The Bachelorette".... :haha:


----------



## Moondance

*I finally have new news as opposed to just continuing along in the same vein of "I don't know land".
SHE just reared her ugly head. No warning at all. 
I finished vaccuuming the house and went to pee as I desperately had to pee. When I wiped, the toilet paper was covered in thick clotty blood. After I quickly stuffed a pad in my underpants, I turned around to look in the toilet and it was like the scene of a murder. Whole toilet was just red with large clots floating around everywhere. 
Sorry for TMI.
I'm now having very bad period pains and can't stop crying. I was so so so so so hoping this lateness meant something, but as usual, it meant nothing.
I hate this! *


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh moon!!!!!!! I'm so sorry you're in pain! I'm relieved you have a bit of an answer. Maybe not for why, but at least you can move on from here. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

lol Jill - it is a british thing to say huh. alright maate!? 'ows it going?! 
if i ever say alright to dh, he always says, yeah not too shabby ta!!!

awful af cramps here too, moon i think we might be cycle buddies! Sorry she got you, but like squirrel says, at least you can move on now.
squirrel - thanks for the tip re soy, im going to buy some at lunchtime today. ive also got an appointment to ask my doc about DHEA, will let you know what she says.

xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> hello everyone!!
> 
> just got back from a super fun birthday weekend away. plenty of eating, but managed not to drink much at all yey me. still, 14dpo, negative test and spotting isnt looking great for me is it!!!!! lol.
> 
> Squirrel - im SO excited about your early peak - i want that to happen to me tooooo!! I always peak cd17-21 and its annoying huh. how much soy did you take?
> 
> moon - where the f**k is af?! This is getting ridic now, you poor thing, i'd be going crazy!!
> 
> hi titi, soph, jill!! Alright?
> 
> and hey new people!!!
> 
> xxx

Hey Honey I was wondering how you were getting on, I was reading an article about Zoe Ball she was trying for her second baby for ages over 2 years, but she gave up drinking then her DH did as well and they got pregnant now I think they drank a lot lie her DH had a problem. when I read it I thought ha wont be long for you now :happydance: good luck with the Soy :hugs:



Moondance said:


> *I finally have new news as opposed to just continuing along in the same vein of "I don't know land".
> SHE just reared her ugly head. No warning at all.
> I finished vaccuuming the house and went to pee as I desperately had to pee. When I wiped, the toilet paper was covered in thick clotty blood. After I quickly stuffed a pad in my underpants, I turned around to look in the toilet and it was like the scene of a murder. Whole toilet was just red with large clots floating around everywhere.
> Sorry for TMI.
> I'm now having very bad period pains and can't stop crying. I was so so so so so hoping this lateness meant something, but as usual, it meant nothing.
> I hate this! *

No way Hun,:hugs::hugs: huge hugs :hugs: so sorry she is being so nasty to you :hugs: oooh and well done on loseing weight:thumbup: it is good you can move on now but its still sad:hugs:

Hi Soph gald you didnt fall in :haha:

Hi to all the New people happy Fun TTC :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Dee7509

Sorry moon :hugs: I was really hoping this would be it for you.

Emily - Hope the appointment goes well and yes, please let us know about the DHEA, this is the third time someone has mentioned it recently. Sorry about the witch :hugs:

Squirrel Girl - are you in the TWW too? I'm about 8 dpo today.


----------



## Annamumof2

can anyone click on my FF ticker to see what my chart is like? i am going down i think lol i have a small cold that started last week on and off but thats it, where is my temp leading me too?

Oh and like my avatar?


----------



## Dee7509

Annamumof2 said:


> can anyone click on my FF ticker to see what my chart is like? i am going down i think lol i have a small cold that started last week on and off but thats it, where is my temp leading me too?
> 
> Oh and like my avatar?

Hi Anna, my temps drop like that and stay low until ovulation. How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## honeybee28

Thanks everyone. The witch got me good and proper this afternoon - I'm trying to pretend that I'm ok but I'm not sure if I am or not really.

The doc said that she won't check my tubes til after dh's sa, I guess that's fair enough really. I showed her the article about DHEA, she didnt know anything about it!! She googled it a little bit, but was a bit vague about it. I think I'm going to give it a miss for now. Bought soy today - hoping it'll make me ov earlier too. Squirrel, how did you decide on days 3-7?

niamh - that's so funny, I was reading about zoe ball at the weekend too!! How ya doing?

Love you girls.xxxx


----------



## MyTurnYet

Honey, yeah not too shabby ta!!! I love the word, "ta," too! Now I feel proper British. Really sorry about that stupid witch. I think you should have a giant bowl of ice cream, accompanied by a glass of wine. :icecream::wine:

Moon, I'm so, so sorry, honey. :hugs: That sounds really rough. Can you spend some time with your horsie today when cramps subside? I know your animals make you feel better. Thinking of you. 

Squirrel, yeah what DPO are you? I'm trying not to focus on that too much, but was curious. 

Feeling really tired today and miss DH like crazy...tonight I'm going to sleep at my sister's so as to not get too lonely. Talk to you all soon!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Dee7509 said:


> Squirrel Girl - are you in the TWW too? I'm about 8 dpo today.

I very clearly O'd on Sunday on CD14 (Peak on CBFM and Smilie on digi OPK on Saturday, and intense Ov pains on Sunday!). :thumbup: I'm still super duper excited I O'd that early! I love SOY!!! Soy is my new best friend! :friends: hehe. So I'm 2DPO today.... gah.... So much longer to go!

I can't remember if I mentioned it in this thread or not, but last night I had a minor melt down for no reason whatsoever! I assume it must be from the Soy messing with my hormones (though I obviously still think soy is the best thing ever!!!). On Monday nights I've been watching The Bachelorette. Yes a dumb mindless show, but I figure since I work so hard, I deserve to just sit and veg out with a show I enjoy! Anyway, we only have an antenna, and the signal wasn't coming in at all. I started crying and whining about "I just wannnna watch myyy tv showwwwwwwww". Hubby got up on the roof and moved the antenna so the signal would come in!!!! AWWWWWWWWWWWWW He must have been overwhelmed by my crying and whining! :rofl: I can't even imagine what I'll be like closer to AF/BFP! 



honeybee28 said:


> Thanks everyone. The witch got me good and proper this afternoon - I'm trying to pretend that I'm ok but I'm not sure if I am or not really.
> 
> The doc said that she won't check my tubes til after dh's sa, I guess that's fair enough really. I showed her the article about DHEA, she didnt know anything about it!! She googled it a little bit, but was a bit vague about it. I think I'm going to give it a miss for now. Bought soy today - hoping it'll make me ov earlier too. Squirrel, how did you decide on days 3-7?
> 
> niamh - that's so funny, I was reading about zoe ball at the weekend too!! How ya doing?
> 
> Love you girls.xxxx

I've decided doctors know JACK SH**... Even my doctor, who I love, seems to have no clue. I had to tell her about the Taking Charge of Your Fertility Book! Heck, it seemed like I knew more about it than she did!!! I should go to medical school.... :) 

Anyway, I picked 3-7 because Soy is supposed to be Nature's Clomid (and I believe it!) You only take Clomid for 5 days. If you take it earlier, you'll have more follicles but of lesser quality. If you take it later, you have fewer follicles but more mature. So 3-7 is right in the middle. And it's a good starting point, I think. I need to track down that Soy thread and post it in here. I've learned a lot from the ladies in there about it.



MyTurnYet said:


> Squirrel, yeah what DPO are you? I'm trying not to focus on that too much, but was curious.
> 
> Feeling really tired today and miss DH like crazy...tonight I'm going to sleep at my sister's so as to not get too lonely. Talk to you all soon!

Yeah, while I currently know how many DPO, I don't plan to track it or figure out when I can test. I'm sure it will get the better of me, since I'll be so anxious to find out if the Soy blessed me with a magic beanie! :haha: But I'm sure going to try!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/179679-any-soy-ladies-out-there-223.html#post6360428


----------



## honeybee28

thanks squirrel - i soooooo hope it works for us both!!!

hope you're feeling a better today - im always a bit emotional.

i feel sick - even though af is here full blast im like maaaaaybe im preggo. obviously im not. grrrrrr.

went out for dinner with my bestest friend, it was really lovely. didnt have a single drop of alcohol yey me!!! had a giant slice of chocolate fudge cake to reward myself lol. 

jill where in your cycle are you? is your ticker right?

xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> can anyone click on my FF ticker to see what my chart is like? i am going down i think lol i have a small cold that started last week on and off but thats it, where is my temp leading me too?
> 
> Oh and like my avatar?


Hi Anna your temps can drop leading up to OV they are on the low side though what you want to see is a shift are you going to use OPK's as well to pinpoint OV


HAHAH this is so Funny ''Burn Notice'' my DH is watching it this very minute before he heads off to work LOL :haha: good show!s


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> thanks squirrel - i soooooo hope it works for us both!!!
> 
> hope you're feeling a better today - im always a bit emotional.
> 
> i feel sick - even though af is here full blast im like maaaaaybe im preggo. obviously im not. grrrrrr.
> 
> went out for dinner with my bestest friend, it was really lovely. didnt have a single drop of alcohol yey me!!! had a giant slice of chocolate fudge cake to reward myself lol.
> 
> jill where in your cycle are you? is your ticker right?
> 
> 
> xx

Hi honey Im ok :flower: I hope the Soy helps to bedazzel your eggs this cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Moon sorry AF got you, but in actual fact if you look at your chart you will see that your body is doing the right thing and you may be able to predict better next time - If you look at what they say on your chart is 20dpo (I think its the 20th of the month too) you will see a second temperature rise which lasts the average length of your normal luteal phase (13/14 days) so that if you O on 20th (and it looks from your temps like you did) then your luteal phase was correct. It seems you had what seemed to be an early temp rise (why is the line on your chart blue by the way?) If you take out the blue line where does FF put your ovulation for that chart? If I were you I might start using opks as your CM is not telling you the right info. Good luck for this next cycle and hope you feel better soon.

Anna maybe your cycles are startiung to sort themselves out and might get shorter - that is what happened on my charts always right before ovulation - I think for me ovulation usually followed a day or two later. Hope it is for you.


----------



## MyTurnYet

honeybee28 said:


> thanks squirrel - i soooooo hope it works for us both!!!
> 
> hope you're feeling a better today - im always a bit emotional.
> 
> i feel sick - even though af is here full blast im like maaaaaybe im preggo. obviously im not. grrrrrr.
> 
> went out for dinner with my bestest friend, it was really lovely. didnt have a single drop of alcohol yey me!!! had a giant slice of chocolate fudge cake to reward myself lol.
> 
> jill where in your cycle are you? is your ticker right?
> 
> xx

Yum to the chocolate cake! I *think* my ticker is right. According to FF I'm 13DPO and should test today, but I think I may have O'd a couple days later than it said, and might be 10 DPO. I had the CBFM peak and positive OPK on CD12, and FF thinks I ovulated that day. But...I did not have temp. rise until CD15. I really don't know. :shrug: Regardless, I plan NOT to test until Saturday at the earliest. I only have 1 test left, plus can't bear to be disappointed again. I'm moody like AF is on the way, though. :cry:


----------



## MyTurnYet

CelticNiamh said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> thanks squirrel - i soooooo hope it works for us both!!!
> 
> hope you're feeling a better today - im always a bit emotional.
> 
> i feel sick - even though af is here full blast im like maaaaaybe im preggo. obviously im not. grrrrrr.
> 
> went out for dinner with my bestest friend, it was really lovely. didnt have a single drop of alcohol yey me!!! had a giant slice of chocolate fudge cake to reward myself lol.
> 
> jill where in your cycle are you? is your ticker right?
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi honey Im ok :flower: I hope the Soy helps to bedazzel your eggs this cycle! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hehe, LOVE the bedazzled eggs reference. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Argh, now that I JUST posted that I'm not testing until Sat., I have a huge urge to test NOW! Help!!! :loopy:


----------



## Dee7509

Myturn, 

I think I'm 9 dpo and FF has it as 11 dpo but I tested this morning anyway and it was BFN... I should have waited but I was :loopy: too 

:dust: whatever you decide


----------



## Dee7509

Squirrel Girl & Honey bee you're tempting me with the soy iso... I will resist...I'm trying a different concoction next cycle. 

Good Luck to you both! :dust:

Celtic Niamh : I want my eggs bedazzled too :rofl:


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> can anyone click on my FF ticker to see what my chart is like? i am going down i think lol i have a small cold that started last week on and off but thats it, where is my temp leading me too?
> 
> Oh and like my avatar?
> 
> Hi Anna, my temps drop like that and stay low until ovulation. How long are your cycles normally?Click to expand...

i dont know thats the thing it was 62 and then dropped to about 32 this time so i aint sure about that



CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> can anyone click on my FF ticker to see what my chart is like? i am going down i think lol i have a small cold that started last week on and off but thats it, where is my temp leading me too?
> 
> Oh and like my avatar?
> 
> 
> Hi Anna your temps can drop leading up to OV they are on the low side though what you want to see is a shift are you going to use OPK's as well to pinpoint OV
> 
> 
> HAHAH this is so Funny ''Burn Notice'' my DH is watching it this very minute before he heads off to work LOL :haha: good show!sClick to expand...

nope i'm not using OPKs i am just using my temps to go by things till end of this year and if i dont pick up anything then before Jason turns 6 i will go see a doctor

And OMG i love that show and OMG michael is sooo yummy, i love that show i was disapointed when we watched all the downloads now we have to wait till friday to download the next one, so i told hubby hes got to be my entertainment lol



Tanikit said:


> Moon sorry AF got you, but in actual fact if you look at your chart you will see that your body is doing the right thing and you may be able to predict better next time - If you look at what they say on your chart is 20dpo (I think its the 20th of the month too) you will see a second temperature rise which lasts the average length of your normal luteal phase (13/14 days) so that if you O on 20th (and it looks from your temps like you did) then your luteal phase was correct. It seems you had what seemed to be an early temp rise (why is the line on your chart blue by the way?) If you take out the blue line where does FF put your ovulation for that chart? If I were you I might start using opks as your CM is not telling you the right info. Good luck for this next cycle and hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Anna maybe your cycles are startiung to sort themselves out and might get shorter - that is what happened on my charts always right before ovulation - I think for me ovulation usually followed a day or two later. Hope it is for you.

thanks hun i hope this is a sign too that my cycles are sorting there selfs out

_________________________________________________________________

Right well today i have been to my mums and brought Jason a brand new bike that he can ride now, so hes moved up from 3 wheels to 2 wheels with stablisers.

my temp has shot up today OMG take a look at it, i think my drop was to do with a small cold that i had, but i dunno.


----------



## honeybee28

jill did ya test or not?! 

dee, really hoping it's just a bit early for you.

im cooking fish pie for dinner nom nom nom.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Dee7509 said:


> Myturn,
> 
> I think I'm 9 dpo and FF has it as 11 dpo but I tested this morning anyway and it was BFN... I should have waited but I was :loopy: too
> 
> :dust: whatever you decide

Awww, FF has us all messed up! Fx'd you tested too early...I'm going to try and stick it out, but it's not going to be easy!!


----------



## Dee7509

Thanks guys. I have a feeling I'm not pg though, I figured I'd know by now but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Dee7509

Anna, that temperature rise looks good and together with the spotting suggests to me that you may be very fertile right now!


----------



## soph77

%$#*&%#@&*#%$!!!!!!!!!!!

Guess I'm out again :(
temp drop, cramps, foul mood

What to try for next cycle?
I'm not going to bother trying to improve me cm but am thinking about vitex or soy.
Need to research! If soys is supposed to make you O earlier and I have already been Oing on about day 12 the last few cycles, do you think it would be bad to take that one? I don't want to end up Oing when i sill have af! That would be craptacular!


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> Anna, that temperature rise looks good and together with the spotting suggests to me that you may be very fertile right now!

Thanks hun i hope it means something too as the discharge was like sticky and eggwhite but then later it was like a sticky cloudy so i wasnt sure what to put lol


----------



## Dee7509

Annamumof2 said:


> Dee7509 said:
> 
> 
> Anna, that temperature rise looks good and together with the spotting suggests to me that you may be very fertile right now!
> 
> Thanks hun i hope it means something too as the discharge was like sticky and eggwhite but then later it was like a sticky cloudy so i wasnt sure what to put lolClick to expand...

The book I have says to put in the most fertile CM. 

Oh, that S was for sticky not spotting .... oops!

Soph, next cycle I'm concentrating on supplements that improve egg health (supposedly) so since you're oving early anyway maybe you can try something else.

:hugs: Soph, sorry af got you!


----------



## Annamumof2

soph77 said:


> %$#*&%#@&*#%$!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Guess I'm out again :(
> temp drop, cramps, foul mood
> 
> What to try for next cycle?
> I'm not going to bother trying to improve me cm but am thinking about vitex or soy.
> Need to research! If soys is supposed to make you O earlier and I have already been Oing on about day 12 the last few cycles, do you think it would be bad to take that one? I don't want to end up Oing when i sill have af! That would be craptacular!

its not over hun till the witch shows, fingers crossed for you though


----------



## MyTurnYet

Annamumof2 said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> %$#*&%#@&*#%$!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Guess I'm out again :(
> temp drop, cramps, foul mood
> 
> What to try for next cycle?
> I'm not going to bother trying to improve me cm but am thinking about vitex or soy.
> Need to research! If soys is supposed to make you O earlier and I have already been Oing on about day 12 the last few cycles, do you think it would be bad to take that one? I don't want to end up Oing when i sill have af! That would be craptacular!
> 
> its not over hun till the witch shows, fingers crossed for you thoughClick to expand...

Awww, Soph! I agree w/ Anna! I do hate those stupid temp drops, though. I'm not tracking temps at the moment because I hate seeing that temp drop...almost as disappointing as seeing AF or BFN...grrrr. :growlmad:


----------



## honeybee28

f**cking hell Soph that's RUBBISH. Really hope you're wrong and that stupid witch isnt on her way to get you too. she's been pretty nasty to me this month.
a few of us seem to be in sync huh?

oh and squirrel did a lot of research on soy, something to do with the days that you take it? taking it at different times does different things i think. 

fish pie was pretty good. im going to have a bath and ice cream. i ordered the austin powers box set today!! Hope it arrives soon, i love watching dumb crap like that lol.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

:rofl::rofl:

Craptacular


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

baby.love said:


> Waitng4Baby#1 said:
> 
> 
> *BabyLove - aargh driving lessons. How are you finding it?*
> 
> I bloody LOVE driving and am picking it up really well :thumbup: Starting to learn my manouvers next week and its only gonna be my 5th lesson :D I have 2 hours every Saturday & then most Sundays we go up the industrial estate and i drive MY new car :cloud9:
> 
> Are you learning too?Click to expand...

No I passed quite a few years ago but still scarred from the memory - glad you arent having the same problems!



Titi said:


> :wave: Waitng4Baby#1!!!

Hi! :wave:
sorry you are having a crap time hun. Im totally with you, AF arrived today for me on like CD25 (wtf?) so on to cycle 11 now. I know you've been trying for longer than me but it does suck and Im almost at the point of telling everyone 'yes we are trying, have been for nearly a year so clearly not going to plan' JUST TO SHUT THEM UP!!



MyTurnYet said:


> Ohhh, lots of new people, yay! We were getting lonely in here w/ the peeps on breaks and in TTHFUTD (Trying to Have Fun Up The Duff). :howdy: BabyLove, Lisa, Dee, & Waiting4Baby! Welcome to our fun little group. :flower:

Thanks MyTurn. Think I have seen you in another thread (SMEP?)



SquirrelGirl said:


> :howdy: So we had just the greatest time tonight (meant to be dripping in sarcasm! :haha:) My hubby and I went to in town to have dinner then off to all the home improvement centers for tile for our bathroom remodel. Goodness we couldn't possibly want more different tiles... He wants a light tile, I want a dark tile (because we have a lot of iron in our well water, I won't want a light tile to stain or show the iron....) Bah, And I generally think I have good style. Him, not so much! So we ended up standing there looking at tile until the store closed. :dohh:
> 
> I guess we'll have to try again another night!

Oooh sounds likes a fun evening. Surely he will give in??!?



honeybee28 said:


> f**cking hell Soph that's RUBBISH. Really hope you're wrong and that stupid witch isnt on her way to get you too. she's been pretty nasty to me this month.
> a few of us seem to be in sync huh?

Yep Ive joined you, Soph & Moon - :witch: also managed to nip across here to catch me out by complete surprise this morning. Grrr.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Waitng4Baby#1!!!
> 
> Hi! :wave:
> sorry you are having a crap time hun. Im totally with you, AF arrived today for me on like CD25 (wtf?) so on to cycle 11 now. I know you've been trying for longer than me but it does suck and Im almost at the point of telling everyone 'yes we are trying, have been for nearly a year so clearly not going to plan' JUST TO SHUT THEM UP!!
> 
> 
> Thanks MyTurn. Think I have seen you in another thread (SMEP?)Click to expand...

I started telling people, too, to kind of shut them up, but now regret it a bit. Was just thinking of how much I can't take the pity!!!! It drives me insane...like I think my friends feel bad about talking about their babies in front of me. And then I get lots of awkward silences. I think I almost actually preferred the annoying "you better start trying soon" remarks. :wacko: 

Yeah, we were in SMEP together!!! I kind of gave up on SMEP, though. :dohh:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Attention girls with the :witch: (you know who you are): I hearby declare this FRESH start week! Get pumped, because this is going to be your *best* cycle, yet! Lots of fun :sex: and fun times all around are to be had! :happydance:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

MyTurnYet said:


> I started telling people, too, to kind of shut them up, but now regret it a bit. Was just thinking of how much I can't take the pity!!!! It drives me insane...like I think my friends feel bad about talking about their babies in front of me. And then I get lots of awkward silences. I think I almost actually preferred the annoying "you better start trying soon" remarks. :wacko:
> 
> Yeah, we were in SMEP together!!! I kind of gave up on SMEP, though. :dohh:

Thats a good point! We're seeing the doctors next week to get referred to the fertility clinic at the hospital so I think once we have been there and have an idea what could be going on we'll decide then.

Yep I gave up on SMEP too - too much like hard work!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MyTurnYet said:


> Argh, now that I JUST posted that I'm not testing until Sat., I have a huge urge to test NOW! Help!!! :loopy:

DO NOT TEST Jill! Just don't do it! Otherwise I will beat you up! No more testing early! :trouble: Don't make me come over there! :winkwink:




soph77 said:


> %$#*&%#@&*#%$!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Guess I'm out again :(
> temp drop, cramps, foul mood
> 
> What to try for next cycle?
> I'm not going to bother trying to improve me cm but am thinking about vitex or soy.
> Need to research! If soys is supposed to make you O earlier and I have already been Oing on about day 12 the last few cycles, do you think it would be bad to take that one? I don't want to end up Oing when i sill have af! That would be craptacular!

:hugs: ARRGH Stupid witch! I definitely LOL'd at "craptacular". I'm not sure soy would move O forward much for you. I read that you usually O 5 days after your last dose of Soy. I took it on 3-7 and O'd on the 14th. But that was a huge difference for me. If you normally O on the 12th, it would probably stay the same. But everyone needs to research it for their own situation. That's just stuff I've seen on BnB.



Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> :howdy: So we had just the greatest time tonight (meant to be dripping in sarcasm! :haha:) My hubby and I went to in town to have dinner then off to all the home improvement centers for tile for our bathroom remodel. Goodness we couldn't possibly want more different tiles... He wants a light tile, I want a dark tile (because we have a lot of iron in our well water, I won't want a light tile to stain or show the iron....) Bah, And I generally think I have good style. Him, not so much! So we ended up standing there looking at tile until the store closed. :dohh:
> 
> I guess we'll have to try again another night!
> 
> Oooh sounds likes a fun evening. Surely he will give in??!?Click to expand...

Yep, he gave in! :haha: He's actually installing the floor as we speak while I catch up with my BnB girls. I'm so bad.... :blush:


----------



## honeybee28

you know how when you've just washed a car, a bird always poops on it?
well i was thinking, if i get perfect abs, maybe i'll get knocked up!?
im going to test the theory, did pilates this morning and im going to aerobics tonight. I WILL have the body of a goddess!!!

smep was hard work - i gave it 4 cycles and then quit.

first cycle of soy for me, and im drinking loads of RRL tea.

thanks Jill - best cycle yet woop woop!!!!

Big hugs.


----------



## Annamumof2

well my temp went down today *sighs* anyway, if you have me on facebook you will see some new pictures uploaded, i would show some here but i have know idea how to do it, so feel free to add me

if you want to know inbox me and i will tell you my facebook name


----------



## Dee7509

MyTurnYet said:


> Attention girls with the :witch: (you know who you are): I hearby declare this FRESH start week! Get pumped, because this is going to be your *best* cycle, yet! Lots of fun :sex: and fun times all around are to be had! :happydance:

:thumbup: I'll be joining you tomorrow I think!



honeybee28 said:

> you know how when you've just washed a car, a bird always poops on it?
> well i was thinking, if i get perfect abs, maybe i'll get knocked up!?
> im going to test the theory, did pilates this morning and im going to aerobics tonight. I WILL have the body of a goddess!!!

:rofl: I think it just might work!

Waiting4baby and Myturn: I told only a few very close people, one of them made it sound like the end of the world that I've got cysts on my ovaries it went like this: 

Ohhhhh, you've got cysts.... long pause....I'm sure it will work out and you'll have a family someday.

I really wish I hadn't told her!


----------



## Dee7509

Anna, I'm sorry if I asked already, are you doing OPKs?


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> Anna, I'm sorry if I asked already, are you doing OPKs?

someone asked me last night, i dont do them and dont tend to do them either


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Attention girls with the :witch: (you know who you are): I hearby declare this FRESH start week! Get pumped, because this is going to be your *best* cycle, yet! Lots of fun :sex: and fun times all around are to be had! :happydance:
> 
> :thumbup: I'll be joining you tomorrow I think!
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> you know how when you've just washed a car, a bird always poops on it?
> well i was thinking, if i get perfect abs, maybe i'll get knocked up!?
> im going to test the theory, did pilates this morning and im going to aerobics tonight. I WILL have the body of a goddess!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I think it just might work!
> 
> Waiting4baby and Myturn: I told only a few very close people, one of them made it sound like the end of the world that I've got cysts on my ovaries it went like this:
> 
> Ohhhhh, you've got cysts.... long pause....I'm sure it will work out and you'll have a family someday.
> 
> I really wish I hadn't told her!Click to expand...

i had a cyst when i was pregnant with Jason and they thought i was going to lose him, i know this isnt to do with you TTC but Jason is here and 6 in jan, if he was able to be alive inside me while i had a cyst then im sure you will concive sometime soon, i am keeping my fingers crossed for you though hun


----------



## Dee7509

awww Anna, you're so sweet, thank you and we'll just have to keep monitoring your chart until it tells us something.


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> awww Anna, you're so sweet, thank you and we'll just have to keep monitoring your chart until it tells us something.

yep, just hope it does pick up something


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dee7509 said:


> Squirrel Girl & Honey bee you're tempting me with the soy iso... I will resist...I'm trying a different concoction next cycle.
> 
> Good Luck to you both! :dust:
> 
> Celtic Niamh : I want my eggs bedazzled too :rofl:

Consider it done :dust::happydance:


----------



## honeybee28

morning ladies!!! I went to aerobics last night, it was really fun and hard work.

my soy is confusing me!!! i think i've got the wrong one- it's called soya isoflavones, the lady said soy and soya are the same thing. on the back it says each capsule contains SoyaGerm Isoflavones Concentrate of 750mg, but out of that, there are 23mg isoflavones, and a load of other things like daidzin, glycitin, genistein - does anyone have any thoughts on if these are ok to take?? thanks.xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> morning ladies!!! I went to aerobics last night, it was really fun and hard work.
> 
> my soy is confusing me!!! i think i've got the wrong one- it's called soya isoflavones, the lady said soy and soya are the same thing. on the back it says each capsule contains SoyaGerm Isoflavones Concentrate of 750mg, but out of that, there are 23mg isoflavones, and a load of other things like daidzin, glycitin, genistein - does anyone have any thoughts on if these are ok to take?? thanks.xxx

Im not sure Honey, try posting in the Soy thread bet some one will know there!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dee7509

CelticNiamh said:


> Dee7509 said:
> 
> 
> Squirrel Girl & Honey bee you're tempting me with the soy iso... I will resist...I'm trying a different concoction next cycle.
> 
> Good Luck to you both! :dust:
> 
> Celtic Niamh : I want my eggs bedazzled too :rofl:
> 
> Consider it done :dust::happydance:Click to expand...

Hope this works...:haha:

Emily - I don't know about the soy isoflavones either, sorry


----------



## MyTurnYet

Did not test and good thing I didn't because stupid AF just got here, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr to the :witch:!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

MyTurnYet said:


> Did not test and good thing I didn't because stupid AF just got here, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr to the :witch:!!!

aww i'm sorry hun big hugs and fingers crossed for next cycle


----------



## Dee7509

MyTurnYet said:


> Did not test and good thing I didn't because stupid AF just got here, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr to the :witch:!!!

Sorry :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

MyTurnYet said:


> Did not test and good thing I didn't because stupid AF just got here, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr to the :witch:!!!

AHHHH :hugs:Stupid :witch::hugs:


----------



## soph77

Myturn, sorry about your visitor, she's a bitch. I am expecting her to come any moment too :(

AF due today, hasn't come yet but have been crampy for a couple of days and just tested negative AGAIN! Stupid non-functioning reproductive system :(
I think I am going to try soy this BEST CYCLE EVER!
Even though I O regularly I want to make super eggs!
At this point, shit I'll try anything!

Kai has a soccer game this morning and we are having McDonalds for breakfast!!! Love sausage and egg mcmuffins nom nom nom
Might go fishing this afternoon too.

It is a long weekend for me, yay!!! I get a public holiday on Monday because my school is close to Brisbane and it is the Brisbane Ekka holiday on Monday (capital city show day) but my husbands school is on the Gold Coast and he misses out!!! hahahahahah
Methinks a visit to the hairdresser is in order on my holiday :)

What are all of your lovely weekend plans?


----------



## MyTurnYet

Thanks so much for the support everyone. :hugs: I love you girls!! 

Had a pretty rough day...aside from AF and terrible cramps and a couple crying spells, I got a call that my sis was very sick and in the hospital. It turned out to be her gallbladder, which she's known she's needed to have out for a while. It kind of runs in my family...my mom, aunt, and I all had ours removed already. Anyway, she is home now with a liquid diet for a couple days, some painkillers, and a referral to the gastro. I am very thankful that she is ok. Was SO scared! 

Soph, that does sound like a lovely weekend! I also heart sausage egg mcmuffins, nom, nom, nom. 

I'm also jumping on the Soy bandwagon, too! Picked some up in my moment of despair this afternoon, along with a couple other things I read about...adding bee pollen and l'arginine to the mix because read that it's helped people w/ egg quality who've gone through IVF.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hi ladies! 

:hugs: :hugs: GRRRRRRRRRR to the witch.

Yes, everyone please check out the Soy thread. But Honeybee, I do think you probably have the wrong stuff. Mine only has 40 mg of Soy Isoflavones and also EPO. It was made my Puritan's Pride, but I'm in the US. I ordered it online though. 

I was Oing before soy too, so far as my CBFM and OPKs said atleast, but I do think Soy was super good for me. 

Sorry I've been a bit absent. I've been making a cake for my nephew's birthday party tomorrow. I'll post a pic once I'm back.


----------



## soph77

Ok I have just come back from the health shop where I was talking with the on-staff naturaopath. I went in for SoyIso but she quickly talked me out of that. It was easy to talk me out of the soy because I don't really think soy is good for you. This is only my opinion and I don't wish to tread on anyones toes here!! I realise that millions of people world wide eat and drink soy and sing its praises and that is fine - more power to you, but I kinda think it is bad, even though I was willing to try it. Clutching at straws. In the end I thought that I shouldn't mess with my ovulation which occurs fine on it's own.

Anywho, I digress...

I got a wild yam/vitex blend which I am to take throughout the cycle. These are supposed to promote a balanced cycle and hormones.

The other thing I got is called tribulus forte which is supposed to stimulate the LH to promote a strong and healthy ovulation. iT is also good for mens sperm issues, not that I would be able to get dh to take anything! 

She said I should keep taking the maca and that these should help me produce some fertile cm! One can only hope! I am so desperate I will believe anything anyone tells me!!!! Anyway she also suggested that I actually go and see a naturaopath (she just works at the health shop) who has access to all of the herbs individually and could make up a specialised tonic specifically for my fertility needs. I said I would do this if what I got does not work. She suggested I give it 2 cycles and then see a naturopath. She also suggested acupuncture around ovulation time and gave me the name of one who specialises in acupuncture for fertility.

Witch still has not actually arrived yet but I know she will today. I am so not pregnant :( But this is going to be a SUPER CYCLE!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

Well ladys i forgot to temp this morning seeing as i didnt go to bed till like 4am this morning oopsy i hope that its alright to just miss one day though, my nipples feel abit tender thats all really


----------



## honeybee28

Thanks squirrel, i need to check it out a bit further. think i'll order some online for next month. 

Awwww Jill and Soph, i hate the witch. It's the worst knowing she's coming and just waiting for her.

it's really hit me hard this month. i so hope it'll be lucky cycle 9, but im worried that my stress and negativity will prevent it from ever happening. Sigh. My doc told me just to chill out but I just can't. need to pull myself out of this funk.

i really mclove sausage and egg mcmuffins too.

not up to too much this weekend. got family coming over this evening, we're going out for dinner as it's my sister's boyfriends birthday, should be fun.

Hope you ladies have a good weekend. xxxx


----------



## Titi

MyTurnYet said:


> Waitng4Baby#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Waitng4Baby#1!!!
> 
> Hi! :wave:
> sorry you are having a crap time hun. Im totally with you, AF arrived today for me on like CD25 (wtf?) so on to cycle 11 now. I know you've been trying for longer than me but it does suck and Im almost at the point of telling everyone 'yes we are trying, have been for nearly a year so clearly not going to plan' JUST TO SHUT THEM UP!!
> 
> 
> Thanks MyTurn. Think I have seen you in another thread (SMEP?)Click to expand...
> 
> I started telling people, too, to kind of shut them up, but now regret it a bit. Was just thinking of how much I can't take the pity!!!! It drives me insane...like I think my friends feel bad about talking about their babies in front of me. And then I get lots of awkward silences. I think I almost actually preferred the annoying "you better start trying soon" remarks. :wacko:
> 
> Yeah, we were in SMEP together!!! I kind of gave up on SMEP, though. :dohh:Click to expand...

uh uh-DON"T DO IT!! I thought for sure it would shut people up and make them feel all akward and bad about being personal but nooooooooooo it makes them worse! Now I have to answer all sorts of stupid insulting questions, like "maybe I can get some help learning when I ovulate" or "do you know you have to do it at a certain time of month"....or "my friend had problems too but she went on a holiday and got pregnant with triplets" or of course my all time favorite "aw hunny-don't worry, it will happen......you just need to relax!"

Yeah I'll relax...............IN MY PANTS!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## Titi

Dee7509 said:


> Waiting4baby and Myturn: I told only a few very close people, one of them made it sound like the end of the world that I've got cysts on my ovaries it went like this:
> 
> Ohhhhh, you've got cysts.... long pause....I'm sure it will work out and you'll have a family someday.
> 
> I really wish I hadn't told her!

Oh Dee-that sucks. These are all the reasons I wish we'd never told anyone. It was just so hard having people think we were these old selfish not wanting kids type (what everyone seems to naturally assume) when it was so badly our hearts desire to have a baby!!!


----------



## Titi

Okay got all caught up. WOW the stupid witch is running rampant around here huh? I'm sorry to all those she got. All my dear friends: ( Soph hope she stays away from you-fx'd!
Pretty sure she's right around corner for me too. Not keeping track of my cycle this month but just aware that it should be end of this wknd/early next week I think. Oh well at least I'll get my HSG this week! Most certain we did not BD right time of month as we weren't ttc this month, and when I felt like I probably O'vd (really sore bbs) we hadn't bd in about a week or so.
Welcome also new girls I'd not gotten a chance to say hi to-hope all is well.
Lots of love.


----------



## honeybee28

hey titi, have missed ya. very cute profile pic as always. how are you? Super busy at work?
i keep wanting to tell people , i know it'll make things worse so i keep my mouth shut but when people say things like oooooh time's marching on you know, it's time you had children, it takes a lot of strength just to tell them to mind their own business. 

What's an HSG? I'm sure ive asked before but ive forgotten. is it the same as a lap and dye?


----------



## Titi

awww thanks Honey! Do you really tell people to mind their own business? If so I'm really proud of you!! DH told me that from now on I should just say, "That is a really sensitive subject for me/us"....and I think I really like that one! I admit-it CAN be satisfying sometimes to put them in their place when they say such things as "time is marching on"-you could give it a try on sometime........it just gets harder when the majority go on to say more stupid things!!!!!!

If a lap and dye involves a laparscopy (sp?) then it isn't the same-I think that involves keyhole surgery through your belly button (but someone feel free to correct me I am probably wrong!).......The HSG is where they are going to insert dye into my cervix hole (arghhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) and a radiologist will be there in real time to see if there are any blockages in my tubes or anything abonormal with my uterus, etc. If there is, and it doesn't require surgery they will try and flush out then & there. I have heard that a lap & dye is slightly more conclusive but for the price and invasiveness its good to start with an hsg. I also heard that your fertility improves by at least 21% for the next 3 months to a year because it clears out your tubes anyhow and makes the little cilia slippery-hope that it is a charm for us!

yeah-super busy at work-but have the wknd off! Thanks about the pic-that's Marlow my FUR baby! Love her so much. She is having surgery Mon & I am scared for her-please send up prayers! xoxoxo


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Guys,

I've been trying to keep my mind off of everything, it's really difficult though, I've started spotting today (12 dpo) and although I thought I was prepared for the disappointment it still gets to me every time.

Titi - nice to see you online again, I'm glad you can stay busy. :hugs: to Marlow, she's so cute. What surgery is she having?

I agree talking about TTC only makes it worse, I wish I'd never told anybody (even though I've only told a few) and I bite my tongue if/whenever it comes up now. It's really tiresome though when people ask you about it. I just tell them that it will happen when the time is right (and in my mind I roll my eyes and think whenever the heck that is)


----------



## Dee7509

soph77 said:


> I am so desperate I will believe anything anyone tells me!!!!

I know what you mean :flower:


----------



## honeybee28

yeah titi i do, i can be quite rude at times lol so i normally tell them to shut up and remind then that they are a hell of a lot older than me but it doesnt make them wiser!! The only people that would ever say it to me are people that i feel comfortable with so i can be rude to them. im not sure what i would do if someone i didnt know too well said something, i'd probably be vague and say somthing like Dee, that i would love kids when the time is right. (i wish it was right right now lol)

ahhhh ok cool, i didnt realise there were different ways of getting dye into tubes (bleurgh). Hubby's got his SA in a month's time, if that comes back all ok i think we'll be going down a similar route.

dee im really sorry about the spotting. stupid witch.

ive got the most amazing chocolate cupcake to eat today!! Might go swimming first to earn it lol.

oh and you guys will be proud of me, went out last night and had one glass of wine and one vodka, just had soft drinks the rest of the time. for comparison purposes, i went out 3 weeks ago and drank over a bottle of wine and about 5 voddies, so im reaaaaaallly cutting down. i think these things normally take 3 months to take effect though dont they?

xxx


----------



## Dee7509

Thanks honey....yeah I would think three months too. Kudos to you for cutting down!!

Chocolate cupcake yum...I'm drooling here since I've cut out all the goodies!!


----------



## soph77

Oh this sucks. af and FF are taunting me. af 2 days late and this morning after I put in my temps got this message from FF - You have more than 18 days of high temps! Please take a test, you may be pregnant!
%*%#!##@#!^^&()#)*&^%$#@[email protected]#%$#%
Well I took a test2 days ago and got a big fat nothing so I am not willing to take another one when I know I'm not pg!!!! Gosh I hope my cycle doesn't do Moon's trick! I don't think it will, I can still feel her lurking.

I wanted to try acupuncture around O time but dh doesn't want me to 'throw my money away' just yet. We have made a plan. I think that maybe we have been stopping bding too soon and that maybe I am Oing after my temps start to rise so dh has promised me heaps of sex the whole cycle through (well at least until O is well and truly confirmed, he couldn't last all cycle). I made him decide on the days so he could take ownership of the plan. He decided every two days on even days, so we will give that a try. If I don't get knocked up this time with all that SEX and my new herbs I will go down the acupuncture route next cycle. But there WONT be a next one!!

Honey, my friend just made a huge cake sized choc cupcake for her son's 1st birthday. But not to eat, just for him to smash up and sit on and take photos!! A whole cupcake cake wasted!! And she used a really yummy recipe too, I cry to think of all that goodness wasted..... so sad.....


----------



## honeybee28

soph, your friend is CRAZY!!!! and so is your body for playing games, so mean. i really hope you're one of those people who gets knocked up but doesnt have a bfp til you're like a week late, that would be so amazing huh. Maaaaybe you should do another one just to check though?!

i'd like to try acupuncture too - i think titi's tried it? 

Im off to bed to watch the last austin powers movie, groovy baby yeah baby yeeaaaah!!!


----------



## soph77

Honey IF she doesn't come today, I will test tomorrow, but seriously I can so feel her coming, just wish she would hurry up! She is on a 'go slow'.
Last night dh rolled over for a sleep grope, and i thought, eh why not? might get af started, but it didn't. Was a nice midnight romp though ;)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Soph Ild try another one tomorrow see what happens, FX its just one taking its time to show eh! 

Honey, Grovey baby!!! LOL enjoy the film 

Hey girls stay away from first Tri I swear I am in panic mode now, I guess you always post when you need answers or reasurance but its so sad:cry: I need to keep telling my self that. I have my first appointment 25 of this month. 

we are off camping tuesday for a few days, was such a good idea a few months back, now Im hoping im not to sick or tired! 

sending you all Sticky ''Get in my belly'' baby dust:dust:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey everybody! I'm just getting back from my weekend with my family for my nephew's first birthday! Glad to be home!




soph77 said:


> Ok I have just come back from the health shop where I was talking with the on-staff naturaopath. I went in for SoyIso but she quickly talked me out of that. It was easy to talk me out of the soy because I don't really think soy is good for you. This is only my opinion and I don't wish to tread on anyones toes here!! I realise that millions of people world wide eat and drink soy and sing its praises and that is fine - more power to you, but I kinda think it is bad, even though I was willing to try it. Clutching at straws. In the end I thought that I shouldn't mess with my ovulation which occurs fine on it's own.
> 
> Anywho, I digress...
> 
> I got a wild yam/vitex blend which I am to take throughout the cycle. These are supposed to promote a balanced cycle and hormones.
> 
> The other thing I got is called tribulus forte which is supposed to stimulate the LH to promote a strong and healthy ovulation. iT is also good for mens sperm issues, not that I would be able to get dh to take anything!
> 
> She said I should keep taking the maca and that these should help me produce some fertile cm! One can only hope! I am so desperate I will believe anything anyone tells me!!!! Anyway she also suggested that I actually go and see a naturaopath (she just works at the health shop) who has access to all of the herbs individually and could make up a specialised tonic specifically for my fertility needs. I said I would do this if what I got does not work. She suggested I give it 2 cycles and then see a naturopath. She also suggested acupuncture around ovulation time and gave me the name of one who specialises in acupuncture for fertility.
> 
> Witch still has not actually arrived yet but I know she will today. I am so not pregnant :( But this is going to be a SUPER CYCLE!!!

Soph, no worries -- I think everyone should do their own research and figure out what's best for their own situation. I'd hate for anyone to start taking something just because someone else was taking it! Did the naturopath say "Why" soy wouldn't be good for you? I've seen good and bad stories about it. So far, I'm a huge fan. I'll definitely be taking it again next month if it doesn't work out. I'm 7DPO and haven't had the major amounts of spotting I usually do from 3-7 dpo. Plus the early O. But I am definitely interested to know what the naturopath said about it! I'm almost to the point of chucking everything and just saying screw it.... :wacko:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Here's the cake I made for my nephew! I had a fun time chasing him around and playing with him all weekend!
 



Attached Files:







Lucas' Birthday 001.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## honeybee28

squirrel that cake is amazing, you're super talented!!

ahhhh soph, im so hoping your preggo. i remember one month i was 2 days late, it was so frustrating. really hope she doesnt arrive. sex often does help to bring it on doesnt it, wonder why that is.

awww niamh, good to hear from ya. yeah i have heard first tri is scary - i think i will stay away from it IF i ever get there.

urgh monday morning, yuck.


----------



## soph77

Annnnnnnd :witch: came


----------



## Annamumof2

ok girls i put in todays temp and it seems that it thinks i ovulated on CD 14, i hope i did anyway i will keep my fingers crossed and update you if i now anything changes, feel free to look at my chart you know how to get there lol

hope all you girls are doing well and fingers crossed for the due testers, big hugs for the people that just got there witch


----------



## soph77

Looks good Anna, hope this is it for you and those temps stay right up there!


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Girls :hi:

Soph - sorry about the witch grrr.. I'm on CD 2 today so will be calling to make that HSG appointment. I like your plan, I always feel better when I have a plan.

Squirrel Girl - Wow, great cake! You are really talented!

Anna - fingers crossed for you.

Honeybee / Titi and everyone else - hope you're doing okay!


----------



## honeybee28

thanks dee, im good thanks how are you? I went swimming again today, meatballs for dinner, little bit of study, gonna have some M&Ms and read a magazine in the bath in a bit i think. how are you doing?

soph nooooooo. I f**king hate that witch. so now you are onto lucky cycle 9 with me yes?!

mmmmm i'd like some of that monkey cake right now.

going out for drinks with work peeps tomorrow. ive already told them ive cut back on my drinking to 'detox' and get healthier, they know im doing a heap of exercise too. but i know they'll b*tch at me when im not chucking vast quantities of vino down my throat. But I shall be strong, i won't be bullied! ha!
but mmmmm i'd really like a drink, maybe I'll just have one. soph, shall we have a mudshake?! we haven't had one in ages. lol.

xxx


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Titi said:


> uh uh-DON"T DO IT!! I thought for sure it would shut people up and make them feel all akward and bad about being personal but nooooooooooo it makes them worse! Now I have to answer all sorts of stupid insulting questions, like "maybe I can get some help learning when I ovulate" or "do you know you have to do it at a certain time of month"....or "my friend had problems too but she went on a holiday and got pregnant with triplets" or of course my all time favorite "aw hunny-don't worry, it will happen......you just need to relax!"
> 
> Yeah I'll relax...............IN MY PANTS!!!!:growlmad:

:rofl: sorry I couldn't help but laugh out loud! Ok you convinced me for now. I just don't want everyone to think Im so into my career I think I can keep postponing babies for ever. If only. And my usually sensitive sister this weekend said 'well, tick tock big sis, you'd better hurry up'. Grrr


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Squirrel loving the cake! Mmm cake. I would like some cake. Doesn't feature in my 'by god if Im not pregnant will I be skinny' plan though.... 

Not that either part of that plan is working at the moment!


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> Hi Girls :hi:
> 
> Soph - sorry about the witch grrr.. I'm on CD 2 today so will be calling to make that HSG appointment. I like your plan, I always feel better when I have a plan.
> 
> Squirrel Girl - Wow, great cake! You are really talented!
> 
> Anna - fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Honeybee / Titi and everyone else - hope you're doing okay!

thank you hun i hope this means its really getting somewhere now




soph77 said:


> Looks good Anna, hope this is it for you and those temps stay right up there!

thanks hun, i just hope that it is what it says, but then you know what FF is like it can change when you put another temp in


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> thanks dee, im good thanks how are you? I went swimming again today, meatballs for dinner, little bit of study, gonna have some M&Ms and read a magazine in the bath in a bit i think. how are you doing?
> 
> soph nooooooo. I f**king hate that witch. so now you are onto lucky cycle 9 with me yes?!
> 
> mmmmm i'd like some of that monkey cake right now.
> 
> going out for drinks with work peeps tomorrow. ive already told them ive cut back on my drinking to 'detox' and get healthier, they know im doing a heap of exercise too. but i know they'll b*tch at me when im not chucking vast quantities of vino down my throat. But I shall be strong, i won't be bullied! ha!
> but mmmmm i'd really like a drink, maybe I'll just have one. soph, shall we have a mudshake?! we haven't had one in ages. lol.
> 
> xxx

Yay for lucky cycle number 9! And yes, I vote we partake in a session of mudshakes - my shout ;)

Yesterday, as far as cd1's go was pretty good. I was on a public holiday, went and had my hair done (but wouldn't you know, the rain is chucking it down today, grrr) and we booked a xmas camping holiday!!!

Lady Musgrave Island - check it out!!!!!
https://www.pleasetakemeto.com/australia/lady-musgrave-island/information

Jealous much? Wish you could all come!!!


----------



## honeybee28

OMG. jealous much doesnt even start to cover how i feel!!!! Lucky thing. We are thinking of going to Rome for the christmas break, it'll be freezing, but i really wanna go there (pizza and ice cream) and i get that time off work.

lol dee, my way of thinking too!!! im doing a ton of exercise these days. if i cant have a preggo belly, i will have a flat toned belly!!!!

oh goody. work. and rain. my fav. NOT

thanks for the mudshake soph, it's delish!!!!


----------



## Moondance

Tanikit said:


> Moon sorry AF got you, but in actual fact if you look at your chart you will see that your body is doing the right thing and you may be able to predict better next time - If you look at what they say on your chart is 20dpo (I think its the 20th of the month too) you will see a second temperature rise which lasts the average length of your normal luteal phase (13/14 days) so that if you O on 20th (and it looks from your temps like you did) then your luteal phase was correct. It seems you had what seemed to be an early temp rise (why is the line on your chart blue by the way?) If you take out the blue line where does FF put your ovulation for that chart? If I were you I might start using opks as your CM is not telling you the right info. Good luck for this next cycle and hope you feel better soon.

I can't use the stupid OPK's, they just don't read properly.
For some reason HALF the width of the test line, will be dark as dark can be and the other side is always pale, regardless of whether I'm close to ovulating or not. They always look the same. And yes, I know this means I could have PCOS, we're working on figuring out if I do or not.
Blood tests said no. Ultrasounds said no.
Nobody knows.

The blue line I made blue on purpose, as I was farting about trying to change it to this day or that day to see how it would change, since I was so over it, I just wanted to play with it.
But the BLUE line is where it put me as ovulating in the first place.
And how could my naturally occurring CM be wrong, over a pee stick being right?


----------



## Annamumof2

ok i officaly hate temping now
and ive had a headache sense last night grrr


----------



## mimiwc2010

Hello wonderful ladies! :flower:

I've been kinda keeping up with the posts from my email and I'm sooooo happy for those of you who got your bfp's!!!! I hope you have a h&h pregnancy!

To to those of you who are still waiting for your blessings, don't lose faith...it WILL happen!

I wanted to say goodbye to BnB, I'll probably come back later...right now I can't keep up with the anxiety of TTC and getting my professional carrer started, maybe ([-o&lt;) it'll happen when I least expect it (FX). 

You all are so special and I hope you know it! Thank you for the laughs and good times!

Love ya'll!!! 
:friends:

PS Please facebook me https://www.facebook.com/mdmarchany, just include a message so I know who it is (or pm me if this link doesn't work).


----------



## Dee7509

honeybee28 said:


> thanks dee, im good thanks how are you? I went swimming again today, meatballs for dinner, little bit of study, gonna have some M&Ms and read a magazine in the bath in a bit i think. how are you doing?
> 
> xxx

I am fine honey, af is painful but otherwise I'm okay. Is a mudshake the same thing as a mudslide? 

Anna - don't give up hun and hope your headache goes away.

Moon - :flower:

Soph - that place is beautiful!


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> thanks dee, im good thanks how are you? I went swimming again today, meatballs for dinner, little bit of study, gonna have some M&Ms and read a magazine in the bath in a bit i think. how are you doing?
> 
> xxx
> 
> I am fine honey, af is painful but otherwise I'm okay. Is a mudshake the same thing as a mudslide?
> 
> Anna - don't give up hun and hope your headache goes away.
> 
> Moon - :flower:
> 
> Soph - that place is beautiful!Click to expand...

it comes and goes honey, so if that drop is bad it looks like i might not be pregnant but i will see if the chart changes


----------



## honeybee28

yeah a mudshake and a mudslide are the same amazingly delicious thing!!!

i went out tonight and just drank lime and soda woop wooop. reaaallllly wanted some wine though, but didnt let myself as i want to have a glass on friday night.

what's new ladies!? hope your headache goes away anna. i might treat myself to an early night.

xxx


----------



## honeybee28

mimiwc2010 said:


> Hello wonderful ladies! :flower:
> 
> I've been kinda keeping up with the posts from my email and I'm sooooo happy for those of you who got your bfp's!!!! I hope you have a h&h pregnancy!
> 
> To to those of you who are still waiting for your blessings, don't lose faith...it WILL happen!
> 
> I wanted to say goodbye to BnB, I'll probably come back later...right now I can't keep up with the anxiety of TTC and getting my professional carrer started, maybe ([-o&lt;) it'll happen when I least expect it (FX).
> 
> You all are so special and I hope you know it! Thank you for the laughs and good times!
> 
> Love ya'll!!!
> :friends:
> 
> PS Please facebook me https://www.facebook.com/mdmarchany, just include a message so I know who it is (or pm me if this link doesn't work).

hey girly, was wondering where you had gone!!! fx for you hun, really really hope everything goes well for you.xxxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Honeybee, so jealous you're thinking of going to Rome. Even if it's cold.... GELATO is the most amazing thing in the world!!!!!! NOM NOM NOM NOMY NOM NOM!!!

When we went in November of last year the weather was quite amazingly good. Had a few pop up showers, but it came and went fast. Amazing how fast street peddlers come out selling umbrellas! :haha:

I loved Rome.... ahhh, JEALOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## honeybee28

Ahhh I'm glad you had a good time there, ive always wanted to go, it looks so magical!!!! mmmmmm NOM NOM NOM. is food and drink really expensive there? Did you just go there or did you go anywhere else?


----------



## Tanikit

Anna hopefully that drop is the usual drop that occurs at 5-7dpo in many charts, but perhaps some BDing is in order just in case it is not and your temp rises again after this drop (ie in case you are ovulating now) - what does CM say?

Moon maybe your CM is not lining up with ovulation - haven't checked all your charts, but sometimes that is something worth looking into - are you trying grapefruit and evening primrose oil? Just don't want you to miss something that could help. Sorry the OPKs won't work for you, but you are right - I would rather trust my body than a stick.

Love the talk about getting away on here - I so want a holiday!


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> Anna hopefully that drop is the usual drop that occurs at 5-7dpo in many charts, but perhaps some BDing is in order just in case it is not and your temp rises again after this drop (ie in case you are ovulating now) - what does CM say?
> 
> Moon maybe your CM is not lining up with ovulation - haven't checked all your charts, but sometimes that is something worth looking into - are you trying grapefruit and evening primrose oil? Just don't want you to miss something that could help. Sorry the OPKs won't work for you, but you are right - I would rather trust my body than a stick.
> 
> Love the talk about getting away on here - I so want a holiday!

my CM is anything from a sticky yellowish colour to a eggwhite but i dunno, my temp has gone up a bit now so we will see, i just wish this headache will go away as ive had it for 3 or 4 days now


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hi ladies!!! Just checking in, but hoping I'm not too much of a debbie downer as am feeling a bit depressed. Had such a great long weekend and anniversary trip with hubby and back to work today, which makes me sad because the fun weekend is over and then got an e-mail that another friend is newly pregnant. Argh! I'm happy for her, but sad for me...you know that stupid feeling. :dohh:

Ok, let me try to concentrate on happy stuff...had so much fun at a friend's b-day party Sat. night. A bunch of my friends were there that I hadn't seen in almost a year and it was just a very chill, fun night relaxing on her deck w/ some good food and drinks. One of her guests was pregnant, which of course made me sad! But then she told me they had been trying for 3 years, and had 3 failed IUI's before she got pregnant naturally. I don't know why it helps me to feel better when other people have struggled. Not that I'd wish it on anyone, but it just kind of gives me hope, you know? 

Sunday was my niece's baptism and then my niece and nephew's 3rd b-day party, which was fun, too. There were so many people (and 19 kids!) so I tried to help my sister with the party as much as I could. Saw a few family members that I don't often see so was very nice. 

Then Monday DH and I went back to the Inn we stayed at on our wedding night. They gave us all kinds of special treatment and we had an amazing dinner, went swimming, walked around the boats and had massages the next day and went back to the park grounds where we had our reception and took pictures. Such a nice, beautiful day. :cloud9:

Soph, :hugs: This really is going to be the best cycle, yet! I just know it. Have you ever read "The Infertility Cure"? I've had it for a while and am just going back to it...scanty CM is supposed to be a kidney yin deficiency (in terms of Traditional Chinese Medicine). I bet the acupuncture/ naturopath will be able to easily help with that. I may go for some acupuncture next month, as well, even though I'm seeing a fertility specialist at the same time. Feel like I need all the help I can get!!

Squirrel, you really are soooo talented! That cake looks awesome! :thumbup: I'm glad you had fun playing with your nephew. 

Honeybee, just saw from the other comments that you might be going to Rome!!! That's wonderful! I'm very jealous, too. Can I meet you there? :haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ohhhh, Soph, I just clicked on the Lady Musgrave link...how gorgeous!! :cloud9:

Titi, what day is your HSG on this week again? Good luck!!!! I'm pretty sure Jaimie is having one right around now, too. 

Also, :hi: Dee, Moon, Celtic, Anna, Waiting, and everyone else!!


----------



## Annamumof2

MyTurnYet said:


> Ohhhh, Soph, I just clicked on the Lady Musgrave link...how gorgeous!! :cloud9:
> 
> Titi, what day is your HSG on this week again? Good luck!!!! I'm pretty sure Jaimie is having one right around now, too.
> 
> Also, :hi: Dee, Moon, Celtic, Anna, Waiting, and everyone else!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hey MyTurnYet!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

honeybee28 said:


> Ahhh I'm glad you had a good time there, ive always wanted to go, it looks so magical!!!! mmmmmm NOM NOM NOM. is food and drink really expensive there? Did you just go there or did you go anywhere else?

Ugh, yes very expensive. But it may be different for you. When we went it took $1.50 US to equal 1 Euro. By the end of our trip we were going to grocery stores for food to save money! Honestly, we weren't really fond of much of the food anyway! But the Gelato!!!!!!! We never passed up an opportunity for Gelato!

The first time we had it, we were walking from our hotel to the Coliseum and a massive downpour and hail came out of nowhere! We ducked into the nearest store which just happened to be a gelato shop. So we got some. It was sooooooo good and I thought incredibly romantic. We were laughing so hard about being drenched, and we just had a really great time. Once it stopped raining we continued on our way. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


Ahhhh, I needed that. I'm having a pity party about the stupid witch arriving. :cry: Will try Soy again this cycle, but had my hopes up a bit too much. Stupid me. bah.... Cycle 11 it is......



Oh, make sure you go to the Coliseum and Forum at night. Not sure you can go in them at night, but viewing them from the outside is BEYOND amazing. They have it all lit up, and it's just soooooo romantic. There's an awesome gelato shop across the street from there too, so we stood on a bridge overlooking the Coliseum and forum eating Gelato and watching all the people. We were dumb and didn't think to bring the camera when we were out at night the last night we were there. It would have been AMAZING to have photos of it.


Oh, and yes, we also went to Siena. Took a train to Siena, stayed on a grape and olive farm, rented a car and toured the Chianti region of Tuscany. Loved the Tuscan hillside. Rome was by far my favorite though. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: On facebook, you can check out some of my pictures if you want!


----------



## honeybee28

did af actually arrive or are you spotting? im really sorry.
wow, it sounds so amazing. really want to go!!! but was talking to dh last night and he wants me to try to get a month off work so we can go to australia. i would really love to do that, but not sure my bosses would go for it!!!

hey everyone!!! hope you're doing good. i cant wait for the weekend, this week sucks.xxx


----------



## soph77

You can come and visit me!!


----------



## Annamumof2

well now im confused with my temps can anyone tell me what they think?


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Ladies :hi:

Anna - definitely confusing...I'm not seeing a definite shift to indicate ovulation has occurred so I'd just continue to monitor it. I know FF is saying you're oved but I just am not sure about that.

Squirrel Girl - that sounds so romantic.

Honey - Rome or Australia either way it would be an amazing holiday !!

Myturn, I have that book and a girl on another thread I'm on loves it! She started the TCM thread. I think acupuncture has great benefits. Hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## Annamumof2

well yesterday i thought i was about to come on i had the cramping pains and felt like my energy had been sucked out of me, but well today i feel fine, now i dunno what the hell it was but i am glad it stopped


----------



## Annamumof2

i got this like metal taste in my mouth and i dunno why


----------



## Annamumof2

where is everyone today? has the thread got boring now?


----------



## honeybee28

soph77 said:


> You can come and visit me!!

haha course i would come and visit you if we go!! That would be so fun. 

CD12 today, and not even high on the cbfm. hmmmm. it's going to be a long month me thinks.

have a great weekend everyone.xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

soph77 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> thanks dee, im good thanks how are you? I went swimming again today, meatballs for dinner, little bit of study, gonna have some M&Ms and read a magazine in the bath in a bit i think. how are you doing?
> 
> soph nooooooo. I f**king hate that witch. so now you are onto lucky cycle 9 with me yes?!
> 
> mmmmm i'd like some of that monkey cake right now.
> 
> going out for drinks with work peeps tomorrow. ive already told them ive cut back on my drinking to 'detox' and get healthier, they know im doing a heap of exercise too. but i know they'll b*tch at me when im not chucking vast quantities of vino down my throat. But I shall be strong, i won't be bullied! ha!
> but mmmmm i'd really like a drink, maybe I'll just have one. soph, shall we have a mudshake?! we haven't had one in ages. lol.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Yay for lucky cycle number 9! And yes, I vote we partake in a session of mudshakes - my shout ;)
> 
> Yesterday, as far as cd1's go was pretty good. I was on a public holiday, went and had my hair done (but wouldn't you know, the rain is chucking it down today, grrr) and we booked a xmas camping holiday!!!
> 
> Lady Musgrave Island - check it out!!!!!
> https://www.pleasetakemeto.com/australia/lady-musgrave-island/information
> 
> Jealous much? Wish you could all come!!!Click to expand...

OOH the great Barrier Reef one place I am raging I never got to see when I was in Australia. my DH did though he spent a week in the Whitsundays :thumbup: I love the sunshine coast though and Noosa. some day I will get back and see more. I lived on the Sunshine coast for nearly a year :thumbup:



honeybee28 said:


> did af actually arrive or are you spotting? im really sorry.
> wow, it sounds so amazing. really want to go!!! but was talking to dh last night and he wants me to try to get a month off work so we can go to australia. i would really love to do that, but not sure my bosses would go for it!!!
> 
> hey everyone!!! hope you're doing good. i cant wait for the weekend, this week sucks.xxx

Honey you would so love it, deffo go, Im sure your job will let you pick a slow month if they ever have one! most jobs let you have some sort of a sabitical or what ever its called :thumbup:

Anna temps look good lets hope they stay up now, that taste in your mouth is an excellent sign FX for you! 

How is every one else doing:hugs: Jaimie, Tryfor, moon are you ok kinda miss you girls :hugs:

Im back from camping so shattered, but it was good fun the boys loved it! one week and 2 days till my hospital appointment!


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> thanks dee, im good thanks how are you? I went swimming again today, meatballs for dinner, little bit of study, gonna have some M&Ms and read a magazine in the bath in a bit i think. how are you doing?
> 
> soph nooooooo. I f**king hate that witch. so now you are onto lucky cycle 9 with me yes?!
> 
> mmmmm i'd like some of that monkey cake right now.
> 
> going out for drinks with work peeps tomorrow. ive already told them ive cut back on my drinking to 'detox' and get healthier, they know im doing a heap of exercise too. but i know they'll b*tch at me when im not chucking vast quantities of vino down my throat. But I shall be strong, i won't be bullied! ha!
> but mmmmm i'd really like a drink, maybe I'll just have one. soph, shall we have a mudshake?! we haven't had one in ages. lol.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Yay for lucky cycle number 9! And yes, I vote we partake in a session of mudshakes - my shout ;)
> 
> Yesterday, as far as cd1's go was pretty good. I was on a public holiday, went and had my hair done (but wouldn't you know, the rain is chucking it down today, grrr) and we booked a xmas camping holiday!!!
> 
> Lady Musgrave Island - check it out!!!!!
> https://www.pleasetakemeto.com/australia/lady-musgrave-island/information
> 
> Jealous much? Wish you could all come!!!Click to expand...
> 
> OOH the great Barrier Reef one place I am raging I never got to see when I was in Australia. my DH did though he spent a week in the Whitsundays :thumbup: I love the sunshine coast though and Noosa. some day I will get back and see more. I lived on the Sunshine coast for nearly a year :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> did af actually arrive or are you spotting? im really sorry.
> wow, it sounds so amazing. really want to go!!! but was talking to dh last night and he wants me to try to get a month off work so we can go to australia. i would really love to do that, but not sure my bosses would go for it!!!
> 
> hey everyone!!! hope you're doing good. i cant wait for the weekend, this week sucks.xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Honey you would so love it, deffo go, Im sure your job will let you pick a slow month if they ever have one! most jobs let you have some sort of a sabitical or what ever its called :thumbup:
> 
> Anna temps look good lets hope they stay up now, that taste in your mouth is an excellent sign FX for you!
> 
> How is every one else doing:hugs: Jaimie, Tryfor, moon are you ok kinda miss you girls :hugs:
> 
> Im back from camping so shattered, but it was good fun the boys loved it! one week and 2 days till my hospital appointment!Click to expand...

thanks hun, hope all is going well with you


----------



## soph77

Morning!!!!
I feel so refreshed this morning. I sold my parrots yesterday, so this morning was the first morning in 18 months that I have not been woken up by screaming birds! I love them, I will miss them, but my husband and our neighbours surely won't! I got a good price for them, and I was just thinking of the future really. I don't really fancy waking up early to feed a baby and have my birds screaming to be fed at 4:30 in the morning also (which is when they wake up in summer!) And when I say screaming, I really mean scream - they were VERY loud birds! The guy that bought them seems really nice. he was from the sunshine coast hinterland and owned 50 acres, so they could scream to their hearts desire and not bother anyone. Ideal. He is also a tree lopper, so there would be no shortage of branches and wood to chew. They will be very happy.

Last night was our first even night, and dh was very eager to fulfill he duty. Love him.

I miss everyone toooooooo! I hope the breaks are doing everyone good and they are back soon! 

Anna, I hope your metalic taste is a good sign and your temps stabilize soon.

Emily we will have so much fun if you come! I am already thinking of place I can take you!

Niamh, only 2 days, wow you must be so excited! Make sure you let us know how it went. I am living vicariously through you!

Ok, I am off to soccer presentation and party day with the boys. Happy sunday to you all!


----------



## Annamumof2

soph77 said:


> Morning!!!!
> I feel so refreshed this morning. I sold my parrots yesterday, so this morning was the first morning in 18 months that I have not been woken up by screaming birds! I love them, I will miss them, but my husband and our neighbours surely won't! I got a good price for them, and I was just thinking of the future really. I don't really fancy waking up early to feed a baby and have my birds screaming to be fed at 4:30 in the morning also (which is when they wake up in summer!) And when I say screaming, I really mean scream - they were VERY loud birds! The guy that bought them seems really nice. he was from the sunshine coast hinterland and owned 50 acres, so they could scream to their hearts desire and not bother anyone. Ideal. He is also a tree lopper, so there would be no shortage of branches and wood to chew. They will be very happy.
> 
> Last night was our first even night, and dh was very eager to fulfill he duty. Love him.
> 
> I miss everyone toooooooo! I hope the breaks are doing everyone good and they are back soon!
> 
> Anna, I hope your metalic taste is a good sign and your temps stabilize soon.
> 
> Emily we will have so much fun if you come! I am already thinking of place I can take you!
> 
> Niamh, only 2 days, wow you must be so excited! Make sure you let us know how it went. I am living vicariously through you!
> 
> Ok, I am off to soccer presentation and party day with the boys. Happy sunday to you all!

thanks hun i hope your keeping well, fingers crossed for this cycle for you


----------



## LuckyD

Hi lovely TTHFers.....

I have been away for a week in Melbourne so haven't had a chance to get on BnB! Just catching up with everyone and wanted to say hi and that I am thinking of you all :hugs: 

I love you ladies and you are always in my thoughts :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

No more masterbating birds?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!! :shock: Glad you found a good home for them!!


----------



## soph77

Oh no, I still have the masturbating bird. I had 2 Alexandrine parrots which I sold, and I still have the cockatiel (the masturbater) and a budgie.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Soph, wow that early of a wake up call not good LOL sounds like they are off to a good home which is always good to know:thumbup: my appointment is in a week and 2 days I explained my self wrong I think LOL my nerves. FX this is your bedazzled cycle come the eggs! :happydance:

Hey Lucky good to see you back and doing well :hugs:


Anna thanks, Im good watching the weeks go by and hoping to see 14 weeks and feel a wee bit normal again for my DH sake LOL its all good though :thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

soph77 said:


> Oh no, I still have the masturbating bird. I had 2 Alexandrine parrots which I sold, and I still have the cockatiel (the masturbater) and a budgie.

Oh good. :) I still crack up at the thought of it. :haha:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

MyTurnYet said:


> Also, :hi: Dee, Moon, Celtic, Anna, Waiting, and everyone else!!

:hi: Hi hun!

Squirrel & HoneyBee - you are making me so jealous! Makes me remember my trip to tuscany a few years ago. Mmmm gelato I agree with you. We used to work to the gelato shop after dinner. All the pasta and red wine too mmm. Wish I could go back sometime soon!

Honey - wow, you did well with a no alcohol night out!! I am impressed. We are doing no alcohol this cycle too. Pink grapefruit juice (to help with the ewcm) and sparkling water just doesnt sound the same. I have done a week alcohol free so far and it hurts.... How long have you been doing this for?




SquirrelGirl said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, I still have the masturbating bird. I had 2 Alexandrine parrots which I sold, and I still have the cockatiel (the masturbater) and a budgie.
> 
> Oh good. :) I still crack up at the thought of it. :haha:Click to expand...

Soph??? Sounds like there is a story here you need to share... :coffee:

Well, we spent the day viewing houses to rent yesterday. We are looking to move out of London into the suburbs so we can afford a house. Tried to sell our flat for nearly a year and no luck so going to rent our flat out. Quite excited as found a lovely house in the area we like, made an offer and they are going to let us know tomorrow as we went in slightly under the asking price. If not we will offer the full amount. Also got an offer for our flat yesterday and hoping to agree this tomorrow. So exciting as its a 5 bedroom house! The estate agent did ask how many of us there were, and was surprised when we said just the two of us and two dogs. One will be the guest room, one a study, one for us, and two rooms for the babies when they eventually arrive.....


----------



## SquirrelGirl

The masterbating bird story is somewhere in this thread, probably closer to the beginning. Totally would be worth searching for it.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

:book:
Ok Im searching for it now


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Here it is!! 



soph77 said:


> In an effort to cheer everyone up, let me tell you about one of my birds.
> 
> We have 4 birds. 2 live indoors and 2 outside in an aviary.
> Buddy is an antisocial grumpy budgie, and Fletcher is a paper obsessed overly hormonal cockatiel.
> 
> Lola and Xander are my Alexandrine Parrots who live outside, we are hoping that they will bless us with some babies in spring.
> 
> Anyway, Fletcher as I said is over-sexed. He has a bachelor pad behind the fridge where he likes to drag pieces of paper and hide out until an unsuspecting person enters the kitchen to get a drink or whatever. You open the fridge and BAM bird attacks your foot!! He is psycho!
> 
> Right now he is masturbating. He has a wooden peg attached to the top of his cage which he pleasures himself against several times a day. First thing he does every morning when his cage is uncovered and opened is get up on top and rub himself on that peg. We have tried to remove the peg but he becomes so frantic and agitated that we have to put it back.
> 
> So there you go, tthf!! Fletcher does...


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

:laugh2:=D&gt;=D&gt;:rofl:

Ewww!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Soph he needs a mate!


----------



## Annamumof2

ok girls look at my chart and tell me when you think i should test as i only have 2 tests i need to know when might be the best time to test and dont forget i do not know when i am due, due to irruglar periods
here are the tests i have left:
Tescos
Clearblue digi


----------



## soph77

Anna I would probably wait a bit longer. I know it says that you Oed, but there isn't enough of a temp shift for me to be truly sure that O occurred. Day 19 is also looking like a possibility for O. I would wait a bit longer and probably test them :)


----------



## honeybee28

waiting4baby, the last time i got drunkish was 29th july - but towards the end of the night i switched to diet cokes. it's all because i had aweekend mid july that was so heavy, it was a real wake up call. since the end of july, ive had the odd drink, but no more than one or two max. its not so bad. the hardest part is people keep asking me if im preggo and thats the reason for cutting back. grrrr. i dont think i could cut it out completely..... but i have cut back so much, i used to drink loads

cd15 and still no high on the cbfm. rubbish. where's my eggy.

soph it would be so amazing!!! Im waiting to hear back from work to see if i can have the time off, and im getting quotes for flights. would love to go to perth and ayres rock too.

good weekend everyone?xx


----------



## soph77

Wow, just got home from work on cd8 and tested + opk!!!!
Smiley face on the digi and ALMOST + on the ic.
That is crazy early and I am so glad we started bding on cd 6!! Hopfully there are still a few swimmers hanging around and we will have to get down and dirty again tonight!!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> ok girls look at my chart and tell me when you think i should test as i only have 2 tests i need to know when might be the best time to test and dont forget i do not know when i am due, due to irruglar periods
> here are the tests i have left:
> Tescos
> Clearblue digi

I wait it out Anna, I agree with Soph I expect your temps to be a bit higher than they are after OV either way I hope you get a BFP or at the very least you cycle sorting it self out for you :hugs:


----------



## soph77

I just did another couple of opks (4 hours later) in case they were fluke random positives because I was so busting to go to the toilet and my wee was so strong and the new ones are even darker!
I am now wondering if it is a problem to O so early? Do the eggs have enough time to ripen properly? Oh great, another bloomin' thing to worry about - immature eggs!!


----------



## Dee7509

Anna, I agree with CD 19 being a possibility for Ov so I wouldn't test yet either.

Honeybee- had a wonderful relaxing weekend

Soph - I hope that if you're oving early it means that your eggs are mature and ready ?? right?

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

soph77 said:


> I just did another couple of opks (4 hours later) in case they were fluke random positives because I was so busting to go to the toilet and my wee was so strong and the new ones are even darker!
> I am now wondering if it is a problem to O so early? Do the eggs have enough time to ripen properly? Oh great, another bloomin' thing to worry about - immature eggs!!

I've never heard anything about problems ovulating too early and Ive been hanging about BnB for a LONG time now. Don't stress, go catch that egg! X


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> Anna, I agree with CD 19 being a possibility for Ov so I wouldn't test yet either.
> 
> Honeybee- had a wonderful relaxing weekend
> 
> Soph - I hope that if you're oving early it means that your eggs are mature and ready ?? right?
> 
> Hi everyone else!

thing is why does FF say that i Oed oh CD 14? and ive not had any eggwhite sense?


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

honeybee28 said:


> waiting4baby, the last time i got drunkish was 29th july - but towards the end of the night i switched to diet cokes. it's all because i had aweekend mid july that was so heavy, it was a real wake up call. since the end of july, ive had the odd drink, but no more than one or two max. its not so bad. the hardest part is people keep asking me if im preggo and thats the reason for cutting back. grrrr. i dont think i could cut it out completely..... but i have cut back so much, i used to drink loads
> 
> cd15 and still no high on the cbfm. rubbish. where's my eggy.
> 
> soph it would be so amazing!!! Im waiting to hear back from work to see if i can have the time off, and im getting quotes for flights. would love to go to perth and ayres rock too.
> 
> good weekend everyone?xx

That's still some amazing willpower HoneyBee. I'm dreaming about :wine: after only a week! Also just a few daysbehind you also waiting to O - on cd13. Usually I have to wait until 18-20 but think it was cd11 last month so who knows!


----------



## Annamumof2

ok ladies i am light bleeding and its pink what would this mean? please dont tell me its period


----------



## soph77

I hope the witch stays away from you anna and maybe it is implantation bleeding. Time will tell.
I think if you are unlucky this cycle (and I hope you are LUCKY :)) that next cycle your temps will settle down into more of a normal pattern.
I remember my first cycle temping, my temps were all over the shop because I kept on waking up every 5 seconds excited about temping and checking the clock. Nowadays I don't give a sh*t and just roll over to temp when the alarm goes off and my temps are far more stable.


----------



## Annamumof2

soph77 said:


> I hope the witch stays away from you anna and maybe it is implantation bleeding. Time will tell.
> I think if you are unlucky this cycle (and I hope you are LUCKY :)) that next cycle your temps will settle down into more of a normal pattern.
> I remember my first cycle temping, my temps were all over the shop because I kept on waking up every 5 seconds excited about temping and checking the clock. Nowadays I don't give a sh*t and just roll over to temp when the alarm goes off and my temps are far more stable.

well i thought it was a bit early for my period but then i dont know what implant bleed looks like because i dont think i ever had one, mind you the first born is five now so that was ages away when i had my first pregnancy.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Annamumof2 said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> I hope the witch stays away from you anna and maybe it is implantation bleeding. Time will tell.
> I think if you are unlucky this cycle (and I hope you are LUCKY :)) that next cycle your temps will settle down into more of a normal pattern.
> I remember my first cycle temping, my temps were all over the shop because I kept on waking up every 5 seconds excited about temping and checking the clock. Nowadays I don't give a sh*t and just roll over to temp when the alarm goes off and my temps are far more stable.
> 
> well i thought it was a bit early for my period but then i dont know what implant bleed looks like because i dont think i ever had one, mind you the first born is five now so that was ages away when i had my first pregnancy.Click to expand...

Anna sorry I cant help :shrug: I dont temp so havent a clue! All I will do is keep my fingers crossed its not that evil witch.


----------



## honeybee28

ahhhh soph im so jealous about your early ov!!! i have to wait ages. 
CD16 today, and i got a high woop woop, so will probably ov around cd21/22/23.
ahhhh waiting4baby, another cycle buddy!! think we're all in sync around here.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> I hope the witch stays away from you anna and maybe it is implantation bleeding. Time will tell.
> I think if you are unlucky this cycle (and I hope you are LUCKY :)) that next cycle your temps will settle down into more of a normal pattern.
> I remember my first cycle temping, my temps were all over the shop because I kept on waking up every 5 seconds excited about temping and checking the clock. Nowadays I don't give a sh*t and just roll over to temp when the alarm goes off and my temps are far more stable.
> 
> well i thought it was a bit early for my period but then i dont know what implant bleed looks like because i dont think i ever had one, mind you the first born is five now so that was ages away when i had my first pregnancy.Click to expand...

Hey Anna, implantation bleeding is pink or brown mixed in with clear discharge that can happen 6 to 12 days after ovulation! may be do a test!! should give you a clear answer now! FX

if not and it is the start of AF (I know no consolation when your living for a BFP:hugs:) at least your cycles are sorting themselves out which is good news! it mean's if not this cycle, you will have that BFP very soon :thumbup:


Soph your body knows what its doing, I know we sometimes wonder what the hell is it doing, but I say those eggs are ready and waiting for little swimmers :flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> I hope the witch stays away from you anna and maybe it is implantation bleeding. Time will tell.
> I think if you are unlucky this cycle (and I hope you are LUCKY :)) that next cycle your temps will settle down into more of a normal pattern.
> I remember my first cycle temping, my temps were all over the shop because I kept on waking up every 5 seconds excited about temping and checking the clock. Nowadays I don't give a sh*t and just roll over to temp when the alarm goes off and my temps are far more stable.
> 
> well i thought it was a bit early for my period but then i dont know what implant bleed looks like because i dont think i ever had one, mind you the first born is five now so that was ages away when i had my first pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Anna, implantation bleeding is pink or brown mixed in with clear discharge that can happen 6 to 12 days after ovulation! may be do a test!! should give you a clear answer now! FX
> 
> if not and it is the start of AF (I know no consolation when your living for a BFP:hugs:) at least your cycles are sorting themselves out which is good news! it mean's if not this cycle, you will have that BFP very soon :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Soph your body knows what its doing, I know we sometimes wonder what the hell is it doing, but I say those eggs are ready and waiting for little swimmers :flower:Click to expand...

well hun its like orange colour when i wipe now and its only on the tissue not on my towel or anything so could that be IB? as its so confusing now


----------



## Tanikit

Anna could be IB but you will have to wait it out - your chart looks really good this month by the way - clear ovulation pattern, dip at the usual place after ovulation and temps still high - its highly unlikely to be AF with your temps the way they are.

Soph good luck for this cycle.


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> Anna could be IB but you will have to wait it out - your chart looks really good this month by the way - clear ovulation pattern, dip at the usual place after ovulation and temps still high - its highly unlikely to be AF with your temps the way they are.
> 
> Soph good luck for this cycle.

thanks hun i was alittle unsure of the temping thing, i feel like i am but i dont want to get hopes up and think it when i might not be, i hope it is IB and ive done it now as i feel so well not right now, i feel tired and grumpy and my boobs feel odd lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> I hope the witch stays away from you anna and maybe it is implantation bleeding. Time will tell.
> I think if you are unlucky this cycle (and I hope you are LUCKY :)) that next cycle your temps will settle down into more of a normal pattern.
> I remember my first cycle temping, my temps were all over the shop because I kept on waking up every 5 seconds excited about temping and checking the clock. Nowadays I don't give a sh*t and just roll over to temp when the alarm goes off and my temps are far more stable.
> 
> well i thought it was a bit early for my period but then i dont know what implant bleed looks like because i dont think i ever had one, mind you the first born is five now so that was ages away when i had my first pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Anna, implantation bleeding is pink or brown mixed in with clear discharge that can happen 6 to 12 days after ovulation! may be do a test!! should give you a clear answer now! FX
> 
> if not and it is the start of AF (I know no consolation when your living for a BFP:hugs:) at least your cycles are sorting themselves out which is good news! it mean's if not this cycle, you will have that BFP very soon :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Soph your body knows what its doing, I know we sometimes wonder what the hell is it doing, but I say those eggs are ready and waiting for little swimmers :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> well hun its like orange colour when i wipe now and its only on the tissue not on my towel or anything so could that be IB? as its so confusing nowClick to expand...

As you said you had EWCM on CD14 along with temp shift I think pee on a stick already!!!!:test: tesco one though :haha: keep the digital for after you see a BFP 
If it is implantation then bub is setteled in the lining and its releasing HCG now 

Think LuckyD had it around the day she got her BFP


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> I hope the witch stays away from you anna and maybe it is implantation bleeding. Time will tell.
> I think if you are unlucky this cycle (and I hope you are LUCKY :)) that next cycle your temps will settle down into more of a normal pattern.
> I remember my first cycle temping, my temps were all over the shop because I kept on waking up every 5 seconds excited about temping and checking the clock. Nowadays I don't give a sh*t and just roll over to temp when the alarm goes off and my temps are far more stable.
> 
> well i thought it was a bit early for my period but then i dont know what implant bleed looks like because i dont think i ever had one, mind you the first born is five now so that was ages away when i had my first pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Anna, implantation bleeding is pink or brown mixed in with clear discharge that can happen 6 to 12 days after ovulation! may be do a test!! should give you a clear answer now! FX
> 
> if not and it is the start of AF (I know no consolation when your living for a BFP:hugs:) at least your cycles are sorting themselves out which is good news! it mean's if not this cycle, you will have that BFP very soon :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Soph your body knows what its doing, I know we sometimes wonder what the hell is it doing, but I say those eggs are ready and waiting for little swimmers :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> well hun its like orange colour when i wipe now and its only on the tissue not on my towel or anything so could that be IB? as its so confusing nowClick to expand...
> 
> As you said you had EWCM on CD14 along with temp shift I think pee on a stick already!!!!:test: tesco one though :haha: keep the digital for after you see a BFP
> If it is implantation then bub is setteled in the lining and its releasing HCG now
> 
> Think LuckyD had it around the day she got her BFPClick to expand...

if you look at my chart hun i did a test and it was............................................................................................................................................................................................... :bfn:


and the bleeding has stopped


----------



## Dee7509

Anna, sounds promising! Good Luck!


----------



## honeybee28

it's a good day here, high on the cbfm, and some ewcm this evening!! I hardly ever get it so i get super excited when i do lol. called my hubs and told him to get home from work now. Need some spermies waiting for when the egg is released lol!!

im studying at the moment, its so boring. had yummy soup and oatcakes for dinner though. yum. what's everyone up to?

niamh, tanikit! hey preggers! How ya doing?


----------



## soph77

Emily, hoorah for the high!!! It looks like I did indeed O super early and am already 2dpo! So the waiting has begun. Dh was not willing to deviate from the 'every other day' plan to do an extra session last night so home we did enough! I will still force him into an insurance session tonight though ;)

Is 2dpo to early to start symptom spotting??? LOL I swear my boobs are tender! I'm an idiot right?

I am so over work right now. The start of the term was ok but I have really been feeling the frustration the last couple of weeks. At the moment the year 6 block at my school is being renovated (will be awesome when it is finished) so since the start of term 6 weeks ago, all the year 6s have been jammed like sardines into 1 room together. That's 85 kids in one room!!!!!!! It also means that when we do maths and reading groups thee are no classroom for the groups to work in, so sometime we have to take the kids outside, or traipse them over to the other campus to work in the library, or work in a tiny withdrawal room. It totally suck and we are over it. The kids have managed really well but they are starting to shit me now too. They are over it. I need my space. I need a desk to put my crap! We are supposed to be moving back into our rooms next wed/thurs. I am being the pessimist, but I doubt it.


----------



## honeybee28

you are so flipping lucky to have short cycles! I swear yours are about 2 weeks shorter than mine!!
i think every other day is enough from everything that ive read, fx for you. LUCKY CYCLE 9!!!

omg, 85 kids in one room!!! Thats crazy, you would think that would be illegal or something. really hope it gets sorted soon for you, must be driving you mental.
have you been out on your boat lately? what's the weather like there at the moment? it's coming to the end of your winter right?

ive lost 2 pounds in the last week woop woop. my 'if i cant have a baby belly i will have an amazing toned belly' plan is off to a good start.

just realised ive got a testing night out on friday night, allllllll my bestest drinking buddies are going out. big test for my willpower.


----------



## honeybee28

and lol no you're not an idiot for symptom spotting! Ive been known to do it even when af is here! lmao!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I'm right on cycle with honeybee and soph :happydance:

Howdy TTHFers! Miss yas!


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> you are so flipping lucky to have short cycles! I swear yours are about 2 weeks shorter than mine!!
> i think every other day is enough from everything that ive read, fx for you. LUCKY CYCLE 9!!!
> 
> omg, 85 kids in one room!!! Thats crazy, you would think that would be illegal or something. really hope it gets sorted soon for you, must be driving you mental.
> have you been out on your boat lately? what's the weather like there at the moment? it's coming to the end of your winter right?
> 
> ive lost 2 pounds in the last week woop woop. my 'if i cant have a baby belly i will have an amazing toned belly' plan is off to a good start.
> 
> just realised ive got a testing night out on friday night, allllllll my bestest drinking buddies are going out. big test for my willpower.

Early O, but pretty long LP so it kinda evens things out some. Still, only a week before I cave and start testing!! Woop woop! This has to be the lucky month for us or I might have some kind of screaming fit.

We haven't been on the boat for a couple of weeks because it has been too windy or raining. The weather is starting to warm up and the days are lovely but just too windy on the water. It will be awesome in summer when we can pull up at an island inthe broadwater and hang out there all day with a picnic and swim and fish to our hearts desire.

Well done on loosing 2 pounds! that is so good, you are my inspiration to get my ever-expanding arse into gear and do some exercise! I would be happy with a 5kg loss. How did you do it?


----------



## soph77

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Jaimie!!!! Missed you too! x


----------



## soph77

Ok.......... I'm stalling now.
I don't want to get ready for work!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh wow, I have sooo much to catch up on! Love to see the reapperance of the masturbating birds. :rofl: :rofl:

Honey - very proud of you to cut back on the drinking. :amartass: :thumbup: I'm trying, too, but it's so hard! Promised myself I'd only have 1 glass of wine at dinner last week, but then my friend had a Mai Tai and it looked yummy so I got one, too, and then had another mixed drink at her house. Whoops. :dohh: I really am trying, though. The even harder thing is trying to get DH to cut down on drinking. If have any tips, do feel free to share. Also, congrats on your CBFM High!!! I don't have any CBFM sticks at the moment and feel lost. :shrug:

Soph - I can't believe they have that many kids crammed into one room!! Wow! How is it going with taking your supplements?

Waiting, Dee, Anna, Titi, Celtic, Squirrel, Tanikit - thinking of you.:hugs: We need to think of something fun to share...like one time anyone in the 2WW had to share an embarrassing story. Any ideas? Celcit/Tanikit you must still share even though you're UTD. :haha: Hmm, what about who was your first crush? 

As far as me, I'm super psyched for this best cycle yet. I accidentally ran out of CBFM sticks, though, so thought now is my chance to try the Clear Blue Smiley! Happily, I found them at Walmart, but was in a rush and accidentally grabbed the wrong box. :dohh: So now I have regular OPK sticks - no smileys, but did get a + today. Getting ready to pounce on DH the second he walks in the door. :happydance: :sex:

In other news, have my follow-up FS appoint. on Friday to come up with a plan! Praying this cycle will be the one, though. [-o&lt;


----------



## MyTurnYet

I think a bunch of posts came in while I was typing my post...we must all be on at the same time!!! :happydance:

:hi: Jaimie! Miss you, too!!

:hi: Soph!!

:hi: Honey!!

:kiss:


----------



## honeybee28

JAIMIEEEEEEE!!!! Oh I've missed you!!! How ya doing? 

Soph - I've cut back on my drinking and started to do some exercise. and trying not to eat pasta/bread/pizza too often in the evenings. i never used to do any exercise, now i swim or do a fitness dvd everyday. im aiming to lose another 5 or so pounds.

Jill! Hey girl!! Missed you. ooooh you're oving, exciting. i dont really have any tips for cutting back on alcohol im afraid, i think it'll be one of those things that gets easier the longer it goes on.... i hope!!

I cant wait for my cbfm to peak, i reckon it'll happen around the weekend.


----------



## soph77

Hiya Jill!!!!!!! Happy O day for you! Jill, I think it must have been the supplements that caused me to O so early, but I am not complaining! Looks like we will all be in the 2ww soon. Happy days to come :)

Ok, I really need to get ready for work now. Have a good day, or night wherever you are!


----------



## Titi

I have clear tubes! yay!

Don't have time to catch up-will come on and read up & update tomorrow. : )


----------



## soph77

Titi!!!!!!!!! Your back, and with fantastic news too!!! I am so happy for you, that is great. Now come on eggy would you just fertilize already?!


----------



## honeybee28

YEY!! Were they clear already, or are they clear now coz of the dye? aaand yet another gorgeous pic!!


----------



## honeybee28

soph! GO TO WORK ALREADY!!! Hope you're not too late


----------



## SquirrelGirl

YAY Titi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope it wasn't too uncomfortable!


----------



## bbdreams

:wave: Hey girls! Just thought I would drop in and say hey! Congrats to those who have recieved good news lately!

It seems as though my break from bnb hasn't helped one bit... I am actually more stressed than ever about ttc!

Anyway, I thought I would share some information with you girls and see what you think about it. DH and I went to see the urologist last week so he could get checked out. We had been bding every other day, but according to the urologist that is way too much. He says that we should bd every 3-4 days max. But my midwife says we should bd every other day... I don't know who to listen to, but since every other day definitely isn't working I am thinking about trying every 3-4 days and see what happens... it can't make things any worse. Can it?


----------



## MyTurnYet

honeybee28 said:


> JAIMIEEEEEEE!!!! Oh I've missed you!!! How ya doing?
> 
> Soph - I've cut back on my drinking and started to do some exercise. and trying not to eat pasta/bread/pizza too often in the evenings. i never used to do any exercise, now i swim or do a fitness dvd everyday. im aiming to lose another 5 or so pounds.
> 
> Jill! Hey girl!! Missed you. ooooh you're oving, exciting. i dont really have any tips for cutting back on alcohol im afraid, i think it'll be one of those things that gets easier the longer it goes on.... i hope!!
> 
> I cant wait for my cbfm to peak, i reckon it'll happen around the weekend.

I know, it seems like we're suddenly all back. Woohoo! :happydance: Was just about to pounce on DH and then saw BBDreams post about every other day being too much. I dunno. :shrug:


soph77 said:


> Hiya Jill!!!!!!! Happy O day for you! Jill, I think it must have been the supplements that caused me to O so early, but I am not complaining! Looks like we will all be in the 2ww soon. Happy days to come :)
> 
> Ok, I really need to get ready for work now. Have a good day, or night wherever you are!

Hehe, thank you!! :flower: Hope you had a good day at work and the kids weren't too crazy with being all crammed in that room!


Titi said:


> I have clear tubes! yay!
> 
> Don't have time to catch up-will come on and read up & update tomorrow. : )

Awesome Titi!!! Congrats!!:happydance: Also, I agree with Honey that your pic is gorgeous...was just about to say the same thing.



bbdreams said:


> :wave: Hey girls! Just thought I would drop in and say hey! Congrats to those who have recieved good news lately!
> 
> It seems as though my break from bnb hasn't helped one bit... I am actually more stressed than ever about ttc!
> 
> Anyway, I thought I would share some information with you girls and see what you think about it. DH and I went to see the urologist last week so he could get checked out. We had been bding every other day, but according to the urologist that is way too much. He says that we should bd every 3-4 days max. But my midwife says we should bd every other day... I don't know who to listen to, but since every other day definitely isn't working I am thinking about trying every 3-4 days and see what happens... it can't make things any worse. Can it?

Oh no, I'm sorry the break made you more stressed. Maybe you can come hang out some more here in TTHFland. :hugs: Your question/ doctor advice really threw me for a loop. I have been wondering if every day or every other day (around the 2 days or so of O time) is better...but now 3 or 4 days? I have come across that before (reading on the internet), but I'm just not sure. :shrug: :headspin: I guess the spermies need to build back up. Did the doc say your OH's counts are ok, and that is advice for everyone in general? The advice I've read has said that if the guy has any count issues, time is needed to build up, but it should be ok to BD every day if there are no issues. I'm sorry, that does not help you at all. I'm just as confused by it as you, unfortunately. :dohh: I agree that if every other day isn't working, every 3-4 days couldn't hurt to try!


----------



## bbdreams

[/QUOTE]

Oh no, I'm sorry the break made you more stressed. Maybe you can come hang out some more here in TTHFland. :hugs: Your question/ doctor advice really threw me for a loop. I have been wondering if every day or every other day (around the 2 days or so of O time) is better...but now 3 or 4 days? I have come across that before (reading on the internet), but I'm just not sure. :shrug: :headspin: I guess the spermies need to build back up. Did the doc say your OH's counts are ok, and that is advice for everyone in general? The advice I've read has said that if the guy has any count issues, time is needed to build up, but it should be ok to BD every day if there are no issues. I'm sorry, that does not help you at all. I'm just as confused by it as you, unfortunately. :dohh: I agree that if every other day isn't working, every 3-4 days couldn't hurt to try![/QUOTE]

DH doesn't get his count done until Thursday. The urologist acted like that should be normal for everyone! I'll let you know how it goes for me tho!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

https://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,599665,00.html

Survey: It Takes 104 Sex Sessions to Get Pregnant

Tuesday, August 17, 2010

How many times do you have to have sex to get pregnant? If you&#8217;re lucky, it could happen on the first or second try, but that&#8217;s definitely not the average, according to a new British survey.

The study of more than 3,000 mothers, commissioned by First Response, a popular family planning
company, found that the average couple has to have sex 104 times before getting pregnant.

That means, on average, it took women six months to get pregnant, with couples having sex around four times a week during that time period.

"Having sex 104 times before falling pregnant does sound rather a lot, but as they say, practice makes perfect,&#8221; said First Response spokesman Dr. Mike Smith. &#8220;Trying for a baby is a very exciting time for a couple, and many try to have sex at every opportunity in order to get pregnant.&#8221;

The survey also revealed a few other interesting tidbits. Nearly a quarter of women said sex became &#8220;boring&#8221; when they were trying to conceive, while 11 percent of men admitted to feeling &#8220;completely used.&#8221;


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Now I'm thinking of going back over my chart and counting! I'm not sure we've done it 104 times over the last 10 cycles.... :haha:


72 times (that I entered in my chart at least...) So 32 more times to go! :sex::sex::sex:


----------



## LuckyD

Hey lovely ladies!

Loving seeing all the awesome news about ovulation - and Titi, congrats hun! That is so great!

Seems like most of you are heading into the 2ww soon...I am crossing every finger and every toe for you all xxx

Wow Squirrel, interesting stuff - 104 times? That seems like heaps! 

Love you all xx


----------



## honeybee28

lol that's hilarious!!! Im not sure how many times we've done it.... but if it's saying 4 times a week for the fertile week and on average 6 months, how is that 104 times?!


----------



## LuckyD

honeybee28 said:


> lol that's hilarious!!! Im not sure how many times we've done it.... but if it's saying 4 times a week for the fertile week and on average 6 months, how is that 104 times?!

I think it's 4 times a week EVERY week for 6 months! No way did me and my OH manage anything like that!


----------



## Annamumof2

oh well my temps started to drop so looks like i am out soon :cry:


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> it's a good day here, high on the cbfm, and some ewcm this evening!! I hardly ever get it so i get super excited when i do lol. called my hubs and told him to get home from work now. Need some spermies waiting for when the egg is released lol!!
> 
> im studying at the moment, its so boring. had yummy soup and oatcakes for dinner though. yum. what's everyone up to?
> 
> niamh, tanikit! hey preggers! How ya doing?

Hey Honey whoo hoo for EWCM get busy, boom boom shake the room :haha:
Im good :thumbup: Im loving soup lately its a great cure for my MS and Im craving it LOL this is a first! curry beans just dont work any more yuck!



soph77 said:


> Emily, hoorah for the high!!! It looks like I did indeed O super early and am already 2dpo! So the waiting has begun. Dh was not willing to deviate from the 'every other day' plan to do an extra session last night so home we did enough! I will still force him into an insurance session tonight though ;)
> 
> Is 2dpo to early to start symptom spotting??? LOL I swear my boobs are tender! I'm an idiot right?
> 
> I am so over work right now. The start of the term was ok but I have really been feeling the frustration the last couple of weeks. At the moment the year 6 block at my school is being renovated (will be awesome when it is finished) so since the start of term 6 weeks ago, all the year 6s have been jammed like sardines into 1 room together. That's 85 kids in one room!!!!!!! It also means that when we do maths and reading groups thee are no classroom for the groups to work in, so sometime we have to take the kids outside, or traipse them over to the other campus to work in the library, or work in a tiny withdrawal room. It totally suck and we are over it. The kids have managed really well but they are starting to shit me now too. They are over it. I need my space. I need a desk to put my crap! We are supposed to be moving back into our rooms next wed/thurs. I am being the pessimist, but I doubt it.

Thats so cool Soph in the tww already excellent, Im with you I will do a spoilt little girl dance if I dont see some BFP soon in here :winkwink: oh and 2DPO is so not to early for symptom spotting I did as well more so this time than before esp as closer to end of tww my boobs got sore, they never get sore!!!!



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I'm right on cycle with honeybee and soph :happydance:
> Hello :hugs: missed you so much, its been sooo quite here with out you :hugs:
> Howdy TTHFers! Miss yas!




Titi said:


> I have clear tubes! yay!
> 
> Don't have time to catch up-will come on and read up & update tomorrow. : )

YAY :happydance: cant wait to hear all about it Titi :flower:


bbdreams said:


> :wave: Hey girls! Just thought I would drop in and say hey! Congrats to those who have recieved good news lately!
> 
> It seems as though my break from bnb hasn't helped one bit... I am actually more stressed than ever about ttc!
> 
> Anyway, I thought I would share some information with you girls and see what you think about it. DH and I went to see the urologist last week so he could get checked out. We had been bding every other day, but according to the urologist that is way too much. He says that we should bd every 3-4 days max. But my midwife says we should bd every other day... I don't know who to listen to, but since every other day definitely isn't working I am thinking about trying every 3-4 days and see what happens... it can't make things any worse. Can it?

So sorry your break did not help, thats not great for you is it! 
on the sex thing, let me check my cycle to see how many times we did it! 

OOH wow I have we BD cd 11 and 12 and I OV CD 15 so only twice leading up to OV :wacko: man I have BD right through OV and no joy :haha: who knows but 3 to 4 days migt be worth a try for one month may be! 


Anna I never saw the test in your chart LOL


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> it's a good day here, high on the cbfm, and some ewcm this evening!! I hardly ever get it so i get super excited when i do lol. called my hubs and told him to get home from work now. Need some spermies waiting for when the egg is released lol!!
> 
> im studying at the moment, its so boring. had yummy soup and oatcakes for dinner though. yum. what's everyone up to?
> 
> niamh, tanikit! hey preggers! How ya doing?
> 
> Hey Honey whoo hoo for EWCM get busy, boom boom shake the room :haha:
> Im good :thumbup: Im loving soup lately its a great cure for my MS and Im craving it LOL this is a first! curry beans just dont work any more yuck!
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Emily, hoorah for the high!!! It looks like I did indeed O super early and am already 2dpo! So the waiting has begun. Dh was not willing to deviate from the 'every other day' plan to do an extra session last night so home we did enough! I will still force him into an insurance session tonight though ;)
> 
> Is 2dpo to early to start symptom spotting??? LOL I swear my boobs are tender! I'm an idiot right?
> 
> I am so over work right now. The start of the term was ok but I have really been feeling the frustration the last couple of weeks. At the moment the year 6 block at my school is being renovated (will be awesome when it is finished) so since the start of term 6 weeks ago, all the year 6s have been jammed like sardines into 1 room together. That's 85 kids in one room!!!!!!! It also means that when we do maths and reading groups thee are no classroom for the groups to work in, so sometime we have to take the kids outside, or traipse them over to the other campus to work in the library, or work in a tiny withdrawal room. It totally suck and we are over it. The kids have managed really well but they are starting to shit me now too. They are over it. I need my space. I need a desk to put my crap! We are supposed to be moving back into our rooms next wed/thurs. I am being the pessimist, but I doubt it.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats so cool Soph in the tww already excellent, Im with you I will do a spoilt little girl dance if I dont see some BFP soon in here :winkwink: oh and 2DPO is so not to early for symptom spotting I did as well more so this time than before esp as closer to end of tww my boobs got sore, they never get sore!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> I'm right on cycle with honeybee and soph :happydance:
> Hello :hugs: missed you so much, its been sooo quite here with out you :hugs:
> Howdy TTHFers! Miss yas!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> I have clear tubes! yay!
> 
> Don't have time to catch up-will come on and read up & update tomorrow. : )Click to expand...
> 
> YAY :happydance: cant wait to hear all about it Titi :flower:
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hey girls! Just thought I would drop in and say hey! Congrats to those who have recieved good news lately!
> 
> It seems as though my break from bnb hasn't helped one bit... I am actually more stressed than ever about ttc!
> 
> Anyway, I thought I would share some information with you girls and see what you think about it. DH and I went to see the urologist last week so he could get checked out. We had been bding every other day, but according to the urologist that is way too much. He says that we should bd every 3-4 days max. But my midwife says we should bd every other day... I don't know who to listen to, but since every other day definitely isn't working I am thinking about trying every 3-4 days and see what happens... it can't make things any worse. Can it?Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry your break did not help, thats not great for you is it!
> on the sex thing, let me check my cycle to see how many times we did it!
> 
> OOH wow I have we BD cd 11 and 12 and I OV CD 15 so only twice leading up to OV :wacko: man I have BD right through OV and no joy :haha: who knows but 3 to 4 days migt be worth a try for one month may be!
> 
> 
> Anna I never saw the test in your chart LOLClick to expand...

its alright hun, i now put egg white in and ovulation has disapeared, then again it was sticky so might go with sticky


----------



## Tanikit

Hi everyone - yay for the 2ww hope it ends in lots of double lines.

Anna yay for a 28 day cycle - still want it to end in a BFP, but 28 days is much better than 56 or more - I think there will be a BFP in your near future (maybe I should start a Jenny/whatever predictor site)

Had my 12 week scan today and everything looked great. Baby is about 6cm and HB was 164 beats/min. The relief was huge after the past few weeks of hypoglycaemia. So longing to see all your scans in the future.

Oh and while you are ttc, enjoy the sex for me please - we have not dtd in ages! I miss that (well I didn't which is why we haven't, but I think I may want to again soon) 

Take care.


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> Hi everyone - yay for the 2ww hope it ends in lots of double lines.
> 
> Anna yay for a 28 day cycle - still want it to end in a BFP, but 28 days is much better than 56 or more - I think there will be a BFP in your near future (maybe I should start a Jenny/whatever predictor site)
> 
> Had my 12 week scan today and everything looked great. Baby is about 6cm and HB was 164 beats/min. The relief was huge after the past few weeks of hypoglycaemia. So longing to see all your scans in the future.
> 
> Oh and while you are ttc, enjoy the sex for me please - we have not dtd in ages! I miss that (well I didn't which is why we haven't, but I think I may want to again soon)
> 
> Take care.

well i dont see no sign of anything yet, and my boobs feel huge so i dunno what my temp means at the moment


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Girls,

Had an HSG today and my tubes are clear! :happydance:

Anna :hugs: fingers crossed for you.



LuckyD said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> lol that's hilarious!!! Im not sure how many times we've done it.... but if it's saying 4 times a week for the fertile week and on average 6 months, how is that 104 times?!
> 
> I think it's 4 times a week EVERY week for 6 months! No way did me and my OH manage anything like that!Click to expand...

:rofl: 104....so if we do 104 in one year that maybe about (12 months by 3 weeks by say 3 times per week)...I guess it all comes back to every other day except when af is about...that explains why it's taking so long :haha:

Good Luck to all who are about to OV, I'm CD 11 so maybe sometime next week for me if I'm lucky. I'm trying maca this cycle so we'll see if there is a difference.


----------



## honeybee28

4 times a week EVERY WEEK!? oh no. that's too much sexy time for me!! 
i reckon on average we do it twice a week (not at all when af is here but more when im fertile), so that would put us at around 70-80 times. so maybe i'll get there in another 4 months or so!!!

so my time off has been approved to go down under in december. fx hubs can have the time off too!!

ooooh dee, another one with clear tubes YEY!! Hope you're super fertile now!!

tanikit, im glad your scan went well! congrats!

hope you're ok bbdreams.x

we better have some more bfps in here soon - it's been way too long!


----------



## soph77

My poor husband would be dead if we did it 4 times a week, every week!
We have just done it 3 times in 6 days and he needs a break! He says he feels like an empty vessel!


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> so my time off has been approved to go down under in december. fx hubs can have the time off too!!

Oh yeah!!! I'm going to the Great Barrier Reef in the week leading up to xmas, I sure hope we can coordinate a meeting!!! That would be so much fun. Even more fun if we are both FAT for all the right reasons!


----------



## Annamumof2

soph77 said:


> My poor husband would be dead if we did it 4 times a week, every week!
> We have just done it 3 times in 6 days and he needs a break! He says he feels like an empty vessel!

we can only do it every few days then he starts saying hes too tired or that he cant do it, i have to beg most nights lol


----------



## soph77

We are having an African choir come and visit our school today. They are called the wototo choir https://www.watoto.com/home and they are all orphans.

_Watoto Children&#8217;s Choirs have travelled internationally since 1994 as advocates for the estimated 50 million children in Africa, orphaned as a result of HIV/AIDS, war, poverty and disease.

Accompanied by a team of adults, the choir presents Watoto&#8217;s vision and mission through their stories, music and dance. Watoto choirs act as ambassadors to raise awareness about the plight of the orphaned and vulnerable children of Africa._

After their performance, our schools drum line will perform for them. By the way, we have the ONLY primary school drum line in I think all of Australia!! and then this afternoon all of the classes are going to host a few of the wototo children. We are going to teach them a classic Aussie song with actions - 'Give me a home among the gum trees'. So I think today will be a fun day.


----------



## honeybee28

that sounds like a great day soph! Have they given you an update on when you'll be moved out of the cramped classroom yet?
yeah totally!!! Will wait to hear about hubs time off then look at dates. you're near brisbane arent you?
wanna go to perth, brisbane, ayres rock, and maybe NZ too.


----------



## soph77

Move in day is supposed to be next wed/thurs. Fingers crossed.
Yeah I am on the Gold Coast (where Surfers Paradise is), an hour from Brisbane. There are some great places on the coast to visit.

There is soooooo much of my country that i have not seen. I want to go to Uluru too. That is what we call Aryes Rock nowadays. The name was officially changed some time ago to Uluru because that is the aboriginal name for the rock which is on traditional land. 

I want to go to Broome and The Kimberlies and down to the Tasmanian forests. I have been up to Cape Tribulation, where the forest meets the sea and it was beautiful. If you get up that way you MUST go to Josephine Falls. I would love to take a year to travel around the whole country there are so many places to experience. I love Australia :)


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Wow it's been busy on here last few days!

104 times??? In 6 months?? At best we would be 3 times a week on the key weeks and during AF and days either side we're both recovering. Perhaps I'll be trying for 11 more cycles at thus rate.....

My Turn - my first crush was Morten Haarket from 80s Norweigan pop band Aha. Mmm. But Im not even in the 2ww yet... waiting to O should be any day now.

Titi - congrats hun!!!! Lots of :sex: action now I presume?

Honeybee Ive fallen off the wagon already :blush: had 1/2 bottle of wine with dinner tonight. Rubbish.

:hi: to everyonelse x


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Very glad to hear I am not the only one thinking 4 times a week every week is extreme! :blush:

Congrats on the HSG results Dee! :dance:


----------



## honeybee28

uhoh waiting!! Was it a special event or just a regular wednesday night? still could have been worse, you could have had the whole bottle!!


----------



## honeybee28

soph77 said:


> Move in day is supposed to be next wed/thurs. Fingers crossed.
> Yeah I am on the Gold Coast (where Surfers Paradise is), an hour from Brisbane. There are some great places on the coast to visit.
> 
> There is soooooo much of my country that i have not seen. I want to go to Uluru too. That is what we call Aryes Rock nowadays. The name was officially changed some time ago to Uluru because that is the aboriginal name for the rock which is on traditional land.
> 
> I want to go to Broome and The Kimberlies and down to the Tasmanian forests. I have been up to Cape Tribulation, where the forest meets the sea and it was beautiful. If you get up that way you MUST go to Josephine Falls. I would love to take a year to travel around the whole country there are so many places to experience. I love Australia :)

ahhhhhh!! sounds sooooo amazing!!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

o.....k now my temp is staying just above the line and i have a light light light bleed again wtf?


----------



## Dee7509

Anna - will you be testing again soon? :dust:

Soph - sounds like a great day yesterday!

Emily & Waiting - hang in there! 

Waiting - that's just two glasses right? :haha:

Thanks Squirrel Girl!


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> Anna - will you be testing again soon? :dust:
> 
> Soph - sounds like a great day yesterday!
> 
> Emily & Waiting - hang in there!
> 
> Waiting - that's just two glasses right? :haha:
> 
> Thanks Squirrel Girl!

i dunno any more as i am so confused with whats going on


----------



## soph77

Wow, the choir were so great. After they did a couple of songs one of the boys, a 12 year old who had been with the watoto orphanage for 4 years came forward and told his story. There was not a dry eye in the house. But he was not sad, he was happy and after he told us how his parents died went on to say how blessed he is now to live with watoto and eat every day and go to school. They were inspirational. I am so happy I was able to see them, I will remember watoto for a long long time. Am in tears now remembering! It was really good for the kids at my school who are all living below the poverty line to see that even though they don't have much, in comparison, they still have it pretty good.


----------



## Dee7509

Soph, how touching! It is good to have things put into perspective once in a while since it is so easy to get caught up in our lives and forget our blessings!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

honeybee28 said:


> uhoh waiting!! Was it a special event or just a regular wednesday night? still could have been worse, you could have had the whole bottle!!

Crap days at work and consoling DH after he had to produce a sperm sample for testing. Back on the wagon again now!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Dee7509 said:


> Anna - will you be testing again soon? :dust:
> 
> Soph - sounds like a great day yesterday!
> 
> Emily & Waiting - hang in there!
> 
> Waiting - that's just two glasses right? :haha:
> 
> Thanks Squirrel Girl!

Yep just 2! Still waiting to O....


----------



## Annamumof2

and i might be out my tomorrow *sighs*
i think i have come on now its only when i wipe though so i dunno if i should class it as a period or not, and i was planning to have it tonight grrr

and when i put light bleed in it brings me to CD 1 so here we go in rollin on 1 year 1 month 2 weeks grrr


----------



## Annamumof2

ok well the bleeding stopped, and when we and Andy did it i was bleeding then but i dont understand am i on CD 1 or not?


----------



## MyTurnYet

:hi: ladies! Have to get back to work so will read through all the posts and catch up later (hopefully tonight), but just wanted to pop on quick and say that I just got back from the FS and we're trying IUI this cycle!:happydance: I feel very excited and positive about it. The best part is, the IUI will happen the week before my vacation, so will be able to just relax during the 2WW. Woohoo!:happydance:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO Jill!!!!!! :wohoo: 


So exciting! :dance:


----------



## honeybee28

omg jill!!! im sooooo excited for you, that's amazing! fx!!

soph, wow, that sounds so fab. what a great day.

waiting - how did he find the SA? my dh has his next month.

so i got my peak today yeeeeey after only 3 days of highs instead of the usual 6. wonder if that means anything, maybe the soy did something?

so ive been out tonight, i only had 2 alcoholic drinks!! im so chuffed. i counted how much other people were drinking, if i had been drinking too i would have had the same as them and thus would have had an extra 8 drinks. so even though i had 2, it's better than 10 right?!!?
the hardest part is convincing people im not preggo (hence one of my drinks was a shot, just to prove a point lol). cant wait til im lying when i tell people im not preggo....maybe one day....

lots of love.xxxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

ok now my temp has gone sky high, anyone have a clue?


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

MyTurn - it must be very exciting! Hope it goes well x

Well done Honeybee, I think 2 drinks is very good considering. I bet you feel so much better for it today also with no hangover!!

Well DH didnt want to talk too much about the SA, he was quite embarrassed I think. In the end he did the sample here and took the pot to the clinic. Made it in 30 minutes so should all be fine. He was worried there wasnt very much, and he said he started thinking perhaps thats what the problem has been, he hasnt been producing much. Bless. Luckily I knew from some of the other ladies in a different thread on SA that they all think that, but men dont actually produce that much. Assume its the first time he has seen it all in a pot!

When he got there he said he was so glad he didnt try to do the sample there as the waiting room was full of men looking very sad and unhappy, taking turns to go into a room. Nice. All in all he said it wasnt bad at all, just a little embarrasing. Much better than if I have to have any tests I assume as at least it wasnt painful.

Im going for my blood tests on wednesday this week, then we have an appointment on Friday 3rd september to get all of the results.

Right, need to drag my sorry ass to the gym and stop looking for things to distract me! Speak to you all later.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hi Girls! :wave: Just swinging on through to say Hi and I hope everyone is doing well. I got my first AF since my MC a few weeks ago and I am on CD18 today with no ovulation anywhere in sight. I am going to TTC but not obessively, hence why I dont post much on BNB anymore. Too much anxiety for me. Wish you all baby dust and healthy and happy pregnancies for all of you to come.
Please send baby dust my way too!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust: 
TryForBaby


----------



## Annamumof2

ok anyone that knows about temping please talk to me as i have no idea what to think or do


----------



## Dee7509

Hi All,

Try4, nice to see you!

Anna - not sure hun but I would say if no af in the next couple of days you should test. I imagine you've stopped bleeding?


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Try4, nice to see you!
> 
> Anna - not sure hun but I would say if no af in the next couple of days you should test. I imagine you've stopped bleeding?

ive tested like twice and neg that was yesterday i think lol


----------



## Dee7509

:hugs: 

I hate not knowing what's going on either. Hopefully you'll get the result you want soon. :hug:


----------



## honeybee28

hey julia!!!!!!! lovely to see you on here. plenty of babydust on it's way to you, as always

waiting, cool bet you cant wait to get the results. fx for you!! have you stayed on the wagon all weekend?
i should feel better today for being hangover free, but last night me and the girls came back at about 1am so we could have a good sleep, whilst dh and the boys stayed out til 4am. they made such a noise when they came in, woke me up and i couldnt get back to sleep. then dh's brother came into our room in the night, think he was sleep walking. soooooo tired!!

anna sorry i dont know anything at all about charting and temps


----------



## Annamumof2

and now FF says i havent ovulated lol but my temps shot back up


----------



## Annamumof2

oh i forgot to mention that Andy said that my cervix was high, closed and firm i started spotting this morning


----------



## soph77

Hi Julia!!!! Of course we send you baby dust hun :hugs:

Anna, sorry your chart is so confusing. I hope you get a clear picture soon of what is going on.

I poas this morning and surprise, surprise I am sure it is a bfn (yes I know it is early but I can't help myself) but there is the teeniest weeniest itty bit of a mark on it. Why do I put myself through this torture? It is all I am going to be able to think about today.

How is everyone going? Anyone else made it to the tww with me yet?


----------



## Annamumof2

soph77 said:


> Hi Julia!!!! Of course we send you baby dust hun :hugs:
> 
> Anna, sorry your chart is so confusing. I hope you get a clear picture soon of what is going on.
> 
> I poas this morning and surprise, surprise I am sure it is a bfn (yes I know it is early but I can't help myself) but there is the teeniest weeniest itty bit of a mark on it. Why do I put myself through this torture? It is all I am going to be able to think about today.
> 
> How is everyone going? Anyone else made it to the tww with me yet?

i dunno what the cervix means i thought it ment that it was low and soft and open when its a period, i havent see my period yet so im confused but i might go and see a nurse sometime to see if i can have some bloods or a scan to see whats going on IF they listen to me

and fingers crossed for you hun i hope it is a BFP


----------



## soph77

I have no idea about the cervix. I tried checking mine for a while but could never tell the difference so I gave up. I think you should definately go and see a doc. You have hit the magic 1 year mark so they will have to listen to you now and run some tests.


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Hi Girls! :wave: Just swinging on through to say Hi and I hope everyone is doing well. I got my first AF since my MC a few weeks ago and I am on CD18 today with no ovulation anywhere in sight. I am going to TTC but not obessively, hence why I dont post much on BNB anymore. Too much anxiety for me. Wish you all baby dust and healthy and happy pregnancies for all of you to come.
> Please send baby dust my way too!

hey hun Ive missed you :hugs: sending you some super duper babydust


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

honeybee28 said:


> hey julia!!!!!!! lovely to see you on here. plenty of babydust on it's way to you, as always
> 
> waiting, cool bet you cant wait to get the results. fx for you!! have you stayed on the wagon all weekend?
> i should feel better today for being hangover free, but last night me and the girls came back at about 1am so we could have a good sleep, whilst dh and the boys stayed out til 4am. they made such a noise when they came in, woke me up and i couldnt get back to sleep. then dh's brother came into our room in the night, think he was sleep walking. soooooo tired!!

I have indeed! :happydance: I was drinking alcohol free pear cider from tescos on saturday night. Yuck. I could murder a glass of :wine: tonight but held out. Feeling quite healthy as went to the gym yesterday and went out for a run tonight. Then spoilt it by having some chocolate after tea :blush: oh well, cant be good all the time!

Still no sign of a smiley face on my opk. Frustrating as it is cd19. Should be tomorrow I hope.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Soph, is your ticker correct and you are only 7 dpo? If so its probably still too early so dont be down hearter by the BFN.


----------



## honeybee28

ahhhh soph, you love to poas too early dont you!!!! fx that teeny mark turns into a big fat line
i peaked on friday so guess im 2dpo so in the 2ww with youuuuuuu.
xxx


----------



## soph77

hahaha, yeah I do love to pee early. That teeny mark seemed to disappear when it dried, but I am still optimistic!!!! I just peed on another one....
I'll check it after I eat - dinner's ready!, I'll let you know the outcome soon.....

Yay, you the 2ww, so glad you are here with me xx


----------



## honeybee28

Ooh, fx, let us know!


----------



## soph77

Blah, nothing :(
Oh well, you know me... I'll just keep on testing!


----------



## Annamumof2

well i will see a doctor soon, they told me it can take up to 2 years to fall pregnant sooo..... but anyway have you see what FF has done now?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Anna whoa kinda looks right as well lets see what your temp does over the next few days I hope you were BD :thumbup:

Soph FX hun may be just to early though :thumbup:


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Anna whoa kinda looks right as well lets see what your temp does over the next few days I hope you were BD :thumbup:
> 
> Soph FX hun may be just to early though :thumbup:

ive been BDing alot lol, i think i marked it all down lol but i dunno what to think because it thought i ovulated 14 days after my period now it changed


----------



## tryforbaby2

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> hey julia!!!!!!! lovely to see you on here. plenty of babydust on it's way to you, as always
> 
> waiting, cool bet you cant wait to get the results. fx for you!! have you stayed on the wagon all weekend?
> i should feel better today for being hangover free, but last night me and the girls came back at about 1am so we could have a good sleep, whilst dh and the boys stayed out til 4am. they made such a noise when they came in, woke me up and i couldnt get back to sleep. then dh's brother came into our room in the night, think he was sleep walking. soooooo tired!!
> 
> I have indeed! :happydance: I was drinking alcohol free pear cider from tescos on saturday night. Yuck. I could murder a glass of :wine: tonight but held out. Feeling quite healthy as went to the gym yesterday and went out for a run tonight. Then spoilt it by having some chocolate after tea :blush: oh well, cant be good all the time!
> 
> Still no sign of a smiley face on my opk. Frustrating as it is cd19. Should be tomorrow I hope.Click to expand...

Me neither! I am CD20 and no sign of ovulation whatsoever! The MC sure did messmy cycles upand my body for that matter! I normally rock awesome CM but since MC I havent! :shrug: How is your opk today?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Anna whoa kinda looks right as well lets see what your temp does over the next few days I hope you were BD :thumbup:
> 
> Soph FX hun may be just to early though :thumbup:
> 
> ive been BDing alot lol, i think i marked it all down lol but i dunno what to think because it thought i ovulated 14 days after my period now it changedClick to expand...

Its changed because your temps show a rise, which is right for after OV to be honest the rise after CD14 was not a good one for OV, they should rise a bit more as progesterone is released now. that's what you want to see any way!


TryFor are you going to try any supplements this time:flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Anna whoa kinda looks right as well lets see what your temp does over the next few days I hope you were BD :thumbup:
> 
> Soph FX hun may be just to early though :thumbup:
> 
> ive been BDing alot lol, i think i marked it all down lol but i dunno what to think because it thought i ovulated 14 days after my period now it changedClick to expand...
> 
> Its changed because your temps show a rise, which is right for after OV to be honest the rise after CD14 was not a good one for OV, they should rise a bit more as progesterone is released now. that's what you want to see any way!
> 
> TryFor are you going to try any supplements this time:flower:Click to expand...

do you by any chance know about the cervix? as i am not sure about it, and what if my temp drops below the line tomorrow? does this mean something as well?


----------



## honeybee28

tryforbaby2 said:


> Waitng4Baby#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> hey julia!!!!!!! lovely to see you on here. plenty of babydust on it's way to you, as always
> 
> waiting, cool bet you cant wait to get the results. fx for you!! have you stayed on the wagon all weekend?
> i should feel better today for being hangover free, but last night me and the girls came back at about 1am so we could have a good sleep, whilst dh and the boys stayed out til 4am. they made such a noise when they came in, woke me up and i couldnt get back to sleep. then dh's brother came into our room in the night, think he was sleep walking. soooooo tired!!
> 
> I have indeed! :happydance: I was drinking alcohol free pear cider from tescos on saturday night. Yuck. I could murder a glass of :wine: tonight but held out. Feeling quite healthy as went to the gym yesterday and went out for a run tonight. Then spoilt it by having some chocolate after tea :blush: oh well, cant be good all the time!
> 
> Still no sign of a smiley face on my opk. Frustrating as it is cd19. Should be tomorrow I hope.Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither! I am CD20 and no sign of ovulation whatsoever! The MC sure did messmy cycles upand my body for that matter! I normally rock awesome CM but since MC I havent! :shrug: How is your opk today?Click to expand...

julia i love seeing you on here!!! Really really hope you get a positive opk, and soon. Waiting, hope you get yours soon too!! Whats the alcohol free cider lik? ive had a few alcohol free beers, quite like them!

awwww soph!! Yes, keep testing! fx. You have to get it - it's lucky cycle 9!!

xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Anna whoa kinda looks right as well lets see what your temp does over the next few days I hope you were BD :thumbup:
> 
> Soph FX hun may be just to early though :thumbup:
> 
> ive been BDing alot lol, i think i marked it all down lol but i dunno what to think because it thought i ovulated 14 days after my period now it changedClick to expand...




Annamumof2 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Anna whoa kinda looks right as well lets see what your temp does over the next few days I hope you were BD :thumbup:
> 
> Soph FX hun may be just to early though :thumbup:
> 
> ive been BDing alot lol, i think i marked it all down lol but i dunno what to think because it thought i ovulated 14 days after my period now it changedClick to expand...
> 
> Its changed because your temps show a rise, which is right for after OV to be honest the rise after CD14 was not a good one for OV, they should rise a bit more as progesterone is released now. that's what you want to see any way!
> 
> TryFor are you going to try any supplements this time:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> do you by any chance know about the cervix? as i am not sure about it, and what if my temp drops below the line tomorrow? does this mean something as well?Click to expand...

I know a bit I checked mine through out my cycle, I doubt it will, Im not sure what what it means, but Im sure is some were on FF.


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Anna whoa kinda looks right as well lets see what your temp does over the next few days I hope you were BD :thumbup:
> 
> Soph FX hun may be just to early though :thumbup:
> 
> ive been BDing alot lol, i think i marked it all down lol but i dunno what to think because it thought i ovulated 14 days after my period now it changedClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Anna whoa kinda looks right as well lets see what your temp does over the next few days I hope you were BD :thumbup:
> 
> Soph FX hun may be just to early though :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ive been BDing alot lol, i think i marked it all down lol but i dunno what to think because it thought i ovulated 14 days after my period now it changedClick to expand...
> 
> Its changed because your temps show a rise, which is right for after OV to be honest the rise after CD14 was not a good one for OV, they should rise a bit more as progesterone is released now. that's what you want to see any way!
> 
> TryFor are you going to try any supplements this time:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> do you by any chance know about the cervix? as i am not sure about it, and what if my temp drops below the line tomorrow? does this mean something as well?Click to expand...
> 
> I know a bit I checked mine through out my cycle, I doubt it will, Im not sure what what it means, but Im sure is some were on FF.Click to expand...

well hubby said that my cervix was high firm and closed so is this a good thing?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Anna whoa kinda looks right as well lets see what your temp does over the next few days I hope you were BD :thumbup:
> 
> Soph FX hun may be just to early though :thumbup:
> 
> ive been BDing alot lol, i think i marked it all down lol but i dunno what to think because it thought i ovulated 14 days after my period now it changedClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Anna whoa kinda looks right as well lets see what your temp does over the next few days I hope you were BD :thumbup:
> 
> Soph FX hun may be just to early though :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ive been BDing alot lol, i think i marked it all down lol but i dunno what to think because it thought i ovulated 14 days after my period now it changedClick to expand...
> 
> Its changed because your temps show a rise, which is right for after OV to be honest the rise after CD14 was not a good one for OV, they should rise a bit more as progesterone is released now. that's what you want to see any way!
> 
> TryFor are you going to try any supplements this time:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> do you by any chance know about the cervix? as i am not sure about it, and what if my temp drops below the line tomorrow? does this mean something as well?Click to expand...
> 
> I know a bit I checked mine through out my cycle, I doubt it will, Im not sure what what it means, but Im sure is some were on FF.Click to expand...
> 
> well hubby said that my cervix was high firm and closed so is this a good thing?Click to expand...

yep it should move in to the non fertile position after OV. check out the link. what I noticed when I got my BFP my cervix was high soft and closed
https://www.sisterzeus.com/cervob.htm


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Anna whoa kinda looks right as well lets see what your temp does over the next few days I hope you were BD :thumbup:
> 
> Soph FX hun may be just to early though :thumbup:
> 
> ive been BDing alot lol, i think i marked it all down lol but i dunno what to think because it thought i ovulated 14 days after my period now it changedClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Anna whoa kinda looks right as well lets see what your temp does over the next few days I hope you were BD :thumbup:
> 
> Soph FX hun may be just to early though :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ive been BDing alot lol, i think i marked it all down lol but i dunno what to think because it thought i ovulated 14 days after my period now it changedClick to expand...
> 
> Its changed because your temps show a rise, which is right for after OV to be honest the rise after CD14 was not a good one for OV, they should rise a bit more as progesterone is released now. that's what you want to see any way!
> 
> TryFor are you going to try any supplements this time:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> do you by any chance know about the cervix? as i am not sure about it, and what if my temp drops below the line tomorrow? does this mean something as well?Click to expand...
> 
> I know a bit I checked mine through out my cycle, I doubt it will, Im not sure what what it means, but Im sure is some were on FF.Click to expand...
> 
> well hubby said that my cervix was high firm and closed so is this a good thing?Click to expand...
> 
> yep it should move in to the non fertile position after OV. check out the link. what I noticed when I got my BFP my cervix was high soft and closed
> https://www.sisterzeus.com/cervob.htmClick to expand...

thanks hun i will keep an eye on it


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

:happydance: smiley face!


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waitng4Baby#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> hey julia!!!!!!! lovely to see you on here. plenty of babydust on it's way to you, as always
> 
> waiting, cool bet you cant wait to get the results. fx for you!! have you stayed on the wagon all weekend?
> i should feel better today for being hangover free, but last night me and the girls came back at about 1am so we could have a good sleep, whilst dh and the boys stayed out til 4am. they made such a noise when they came in, woke me up and i couldnt get back to sleep. then dh's brother came into our room in the night, think he was sleep walking. soooooo tired!!
> 
> I have indeed! :happydance: I was drinking alcohol free pear cider from tescos on saturday night. Yuck. I could murder a glass of :wine: tonight but held out. Feeling quite healthy as went to the gym yesterday and went out for a run tonight. Then spoilt it by having some chocolate after tea :blush: oh well, cant be good all the time!
> 
> Still no sign of a smiley face on my opk. Frustrating as it is cd19. Should be tomorrow I hope.Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither! I am CD20 and no sign of ovulation whatsoever! The MC sure did messmy cycles upand my body for that matter! I normally rock awesome CM but since MC I havent! :shrug: How is your opk today?Click to expand...
> 
> julia i love seeing you on here!!! Really really hope you get a positive opk, and soon. Waiting, hope you get yours soon too!! Whats the alcohol free cider lik? ive had a few alcohol free beers, quite like them!
> 
> awwww soph!! Yes, keep testing! fx. You have to get it - it's lucky cycle 9!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks! I pop on now and again! I seen jaimie posted so I jumped in also! 
Good Luck Soph on your test!



Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> :happydance: smiley face!

Yay!


----------



## bbdreams

Hey girls, 

I spent forever catching up and wrote a really long reply catching up with everyone and of course the electricity went out! So forgive me, but I was glad to see some people had fallen pregnant and sad to see others were still here...

I took it easy all summer and didn't worry about anything... then DH went for a SA last week and I was really stressed out prior to that, but now that it is over and we are just waiting for the results I haven't felt stressed about ttc at all. I had a really long 32 day cycle last month, but this month has been different then all other months. I got sick Saturday and so I assumed that would make my cycle longer this month, but actually I had o pains all day Sunday and woke up to a peak on my cbfm this morning!! So I kind of felt like I o'd yesterday and maybe missed the day... plus I had tons of ewcm (which I never have) yesterday. Hoping the swimmers from two days ago were good and strong and there waiting if I did o yesterday!


Anyway, on a lighter note I went to see the urologist with dh and it was so cute. DH was so worried and when we got in the room waitin on the dr there was lube sittin on the counter, so I teased dh that he was going to do a prostate check! DH was devastated.... for a minute. I couldn't go with dh to the doc for the SA... couldn't miss work, but he said it was very degrading... There were a whole bunch of plumbers in the same hallway where he had to make his deposit for SA and the room he was in had a window in it... of course it had blinds up, but still I can't imagine... I don't know how he did it! I don't think I could under those conditions! Neway he was very glad to have it over with... we get our results back on Thursday. Hopefully we have good strong swimmers. 

Girls have you ever thought about what a miracle it is that anyone gets pregnant?... the chances are so small and what those tiny sperm have to go through to get to that tiny egg that has such a short life! I always picture "the great sperm race" when I think about that. :)


----------



## Moondance

Juliaaaaaaaaaaaa and jaimie are bacccccck????

YAY!!!!

Hi everyone, long time no see.... after AF finally got me 3 weeks late, I decided I couldn't be bothered with the whole institution of worrying about stuff until I was near due to ovulate again.
Crazy, but FF has pinpointed me as having ovulated on CD18, when its usually not til around DC25. I think its wrong, I think its a glitch, because I haven't been taking temps at the same time each day, I've been extremely erratic. I don't think one high day means anything, I mean, it was a warm night for end of winter/early spring, I woke up at 5:15 in the morning, HOT as all get out, I'd been tossing and turning because I'd been having a bad dream and when I temped, wow, it was high. But its come back down since then, so I don't trust it. 
Besides, I am still extremely watery right now (I am usually for about a week and a half leading up to O'ing) and I've been getting quite hornbaggy, which for me says O is yet to come.


----------



## MyTurnYet

:hi: 

Celtic, Tanikit, Lucky, how are my TTHFUTD girlies? 

I'm about to attempt the longest multi-quote ever...let's hope this works.



Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> uhoh waiting!! Was it a special event or just a regular wednesday night? still could have been worse, you could have had the whole bottle!!
> 
> Crap days at work and consoling DH after he had to produce a sperm sample for testing. Back on the wagon again now!Click to expand...

Awww, those SAs really get our men down, don't they? Mine did 2 and was not too happy about it. Now we're doing IUI and he's going to have to produce :spermy: right at the doctor's office. He's not thrilled, but my way of "consoling" him is saying, "do you have any idea all the stuff I've had to go through?" I should be a little nicer and more understanding, huh? :dohh: You consoling your DH just made me think of this, so thank you. :hugs:



soph77 said:


> Wow, the choir were so great. After they did a couple of songs one of the boys, a 12 year old who had been with the watoto orphanage for 4 years came forward and told his story. There was not a dry eye in the house. But he was not sad, he was happy and after he told us how his parents died went on to say how blessed he is now to live with watoto and eat every day and go to school. They were inspirational. I am so happy I was able to see them, I will remember watoto for a long long time. Am in tears now remembering! It was really good for the kids at my school who are all living below the poverty line to see that even though they don't have much, in comparison, they still have it pretty good.

What a lovely story, Soph! Thank you for sharing. Also, it is TOO EARLLLYYY to test! However, I totally get the urge...fx'd for that BFP when you're ready to test again!


Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> Wow it's been busy on here last few days!
> 
> 104 times??? In 6 months?? At best we would be 3 times a week on the key weeks and during AF and days either side we're both recovering. Perhaps I'll be trying for 11 more cycles at thus rate.....
> 
> My Turn - my first crush was Morten Haarket from 80s Norweigan pop band Aha. Mmm. But Im not even in the 2ww yet... waiting to O should be any day now.
> 
> Titi - congrats hun!!!! Lots of :sex: action now I presume?
> 
> Honeybee Ive fallen off the wagon already :blush: had 1/2 bottle of wine with dinner tonight. Rubbish.
> 
> :hi: to everyonelse x

Ohhhh, is Aha the one that did "Take on me" and if so, is Morten the lead singer? Because I totally had a crush on him, too! I still kind of swoon whenever I see that video.:blush: First real life crush was this guy Brian in 3rd grade. 



soph77 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> so my time off has been approved to go down under in december. fx hubs can have the time off too!!
> 
> Oh yeah!!! I'm going to the Great Barrier Reef in the week leading up to xmas, I sure hope we can coordinate a meeting!!! That would be so much fun. Even more fun if we are both FAT for all the right reasons!Click to expand...

How exciting that you may get to see each other!!! :happydance:



Dee7509 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Had an HSG today and my tubes are clear! :happydance:
> 
> Anna :hugs: fingers crossed for you.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Good Luck to all who are about to OV, I'm CD 11 so maybe sometime next week for me if I'm lucky. I'm trying maca this cycle so we'll see if there is a difference.

Hurrah for clear tubes!! I hope you can take advantage of the increased fertility for the next 3-5 months. :thumbup:


Tanikit said:


> Hi everyone - yay for the 2ww hope it ends in lots of double lines.
> 
> Anna yay for a 28 day cycle - still want it to end in a BFP, but 28 days is much better than 56 or more - I think there will be a BFP in your near future (maybe I should start a Jenny/whatever predictor site)
> 
> Had my 12 week scan today and everything looked great. Baby is about 6cm and HB was 164 beats/min. The relief was huge after the past few weeks of hypoglycaemia. So longing to see all your scans in the future.
> 
> Oh and while you are ttc, enjoy the sex for me please - we have not dtd in ages! I miss that (well I didn't which is why we haven't, but I think I may want to again soon)
> 
> Take care.

Ohhhh how exciting to get a scan! So happy to hear everything is progressing nicely. :flower:



Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> MyTurn - it must be very exciting! Hope it goes well x
> 
> Well done Honeybee, I think 2 drinks is very good considering. I bet you feel so much better for it today also with no hangover!!
> 
> Well DH didnt want to talk too much about the SA, he was quite embarrassed I think. In the end he did the sample here and took the pot to the clinic. Made it in 30 minutes so should all be fine. He was worried there wasnt very much, and he said he started thinking perhaps thats what the problem has been, he hasnt been producing much. Bless. Luckily I knew from some of the other ladies in a different thread on SA that they all think that, but men dont actually produce that much. Assume its the first time he has seen it all in a pot!
> 
> When he got there he said he was so glad he didnt try to do the sample there as the waiting room was full of men looking very sad and unhappy, taking turns to go into a room. Nice. All in all he said it wasnt bad at all, just a little embarrasing. Much better than if I have to have any tests I assume as at least it wasnt painful.
> 
> Im going for my blood tests on wednesday this week, then we have an appointment on Friday 3rd september to get all of the results.
> 
> Right, need to drag my sorry ass to the gym and stop looking for things to distract me! Speak to you all later.

Awww, poor DH! My DH had low volume the first time, which is why he had to repeat the test, but it was like really, unusually small amount (he did it at home so I saw it). I think the problem is he didn't follow the rules and abstain right before. I bet your DH's SA will turn out perfectly fine. 



tryforbaby2 said:


> Hi Girls! :wave: Just swinging on through to say Hi and I hope everyone is doing well. I got my first AF since my MC a few weeks ago and I am on CD18 today with no ovulation anywhere in sight. I am going to TTC but not obessively, hence why I dont post much on BNB anymore. Too much anxiety for me. Wish you all baby dust and healthy and happy pregnancies for all of you to come.
> Please send baby dust my way too!

Tryfor, I'm so happy to hear from you. I have been thinking of you all the time and am glad to hear you'll be TTC again and taking it slow. Lots and lots of hugs. :hugs:



Annamumof2 said:


> ok anyone that knows about temping please talk to me as i have no idea what to think or do

I'm sorry, Anna, I just started temping a couple months ago and I'm terrible at it. FF confuses me like you wouldn't believe. I'm sorry I don't have any good answers. :hugs:



bbdreams said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I spent forever catching up and wrote a really long reply catching up with everyone and of course the electricity went out! So forgive me, but I was glad to see some people had fallen pregnant and sad to see others were still here...
> 
> I took it easy all summer and didn't worry about anything... then DH went for a SA last week and I was really stressed out prior to that, but now that it is over and we are just waiting for the results I haven't felt stressed about ttc at all. I had a really long 32 day cycle last month, but this month has been different then all other months. I got sick Saturday and so I assumed that would make my cycle longer this month, but actually I had o pains all day Sunday and woke up to a peak on my cbfm this morning!! So I kind of felt like I o'd yesterday and maybe missed the day... plus I had tons of ewcm (which I never have) yesterday. Hoping the swimmers from two days ago were good and strong and there waiting if I did o yesterday!
> 
> 
> Anyway, on a lighter note I went to see the urologist with dh and it was so cute. DH was so worried and when we got in the room waitin on the dr there was lube sittin on the counter, so I teased dh that he was going to do a prostate check! DH was devastated.... for a minute. I couldn't go with dh to the doc for the SA... couldn't miss work, but he said it was very degrading... There were a whole bunch of plumbers in the same hallway where he had to make his deposit for SA and the room he was in had a window in it... of course it had blinds up, but still I can't imagine... I don't know how he did it! I don't think I could under those conditions! Neway he was very glad to have it over with... we get our results back on Thursday. Hopefully we have good strong swimmers.
> 
> Girls have you ever thought about what a miracle it is that anyone gets pregnant?... the chances are so small and what those tiny sperm have to go through to get to that tiny egg that has such a short life! I always picture "the great sperm race" when I think about that. :)

Aww, that was nice of you to go with DH to the urologist! I don't know how my DH is going to "produce" for the IUI, either. :haha: Totally know what you mean about "the great sperm race." That's funny! :rofl:


Moondance said:


> Juliaaaaaaaaaaaa and jaimie are bacccccck????
> 
> YAY!!!!
> 
> Hi everyone, long time no see.... after AF finally got me 3 weeks late, I decided I couldn't be bothered with the whole institution of worrying about stuff until I was near due to ovulate again.
> Crazy, but FF has pinpointed me as having ovulated on CD18, when its usually not til around DC25. I think its wrong, I think its a glitch, because I haven't been taking temps at the same time each day, I've been extremely erratic. I don't think one high day means anything, I mean, it was a warm night for end of winter/early spring, I woke up at 5:15 in the morning, HOT as all get out, I'd been tossing and turning because I'd been having a bad dream and when I temped, wow, it was high. But its come back down since then, so I don't trust it.
> Besides, I am still extremely watery right now (I am usually for about a week and a half leading up to O'ing) and I've been getting quite hornbaggy, which for me says O is yet to come.

:hi: Moon. Nice to see you! I don't understand FF at all...I'm kind of thinking about giving up on it.


----------



## honeybee28

ahhhhhh Jill and moon and bbdreams are back!!!

hi everyone!!! hope you're all doing good. yey for your smiley waiting!
im 3dpo today, obviously ruled this month out as always. dh has his SA in 2 weeks time. he hasnt really talked much about it, i'll try to talk to him nearer the time.

urgh yuck work, gross. have a great day/eve!!xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Niamh, no supplements for me this cycle. I am still waiting to O, if I didnt already. I did however drink RRL tea for 2 weeks from the day I got af until I ran out of tea! Haven't taken my vitamins or really made DH take his either. I have drank a boat load in the past week or so! :wine: :beer:

Honeybee! I am back for alittle anyway, just to check in and such but since my body is all messed up from the MC I think I should be ttc after loss since cycles over there are greatly messed up!

Moon :hi: Love! How have you been? I just asked about you yesterday to Honeybee! How are you?

bbdreams, that is the best damned multi quote I have ever seen!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Annamumof2

woot my temps still rocking yay


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Ha ha yes Morten Harkett is indeed from 80s pop band of Take On Me fame. I saw a photo of him recently and he still looks not bad!

Yes SA seem to be a dreadful experience for the men. I hadn't thought about IUI and this meaning he would have to do this every month - think I'll keep that one to myself!

I think you win for the longest ever multi quote - even beating LuckyD and that was saying something :winkwink:


----------



## soph77

Blah. bfn :(
*@#@**$#
Please don't say, it is still early. I know I test early and I am so obsessed I will keep on testing ;) and hope against hopes for a surprise, but I am not feeling it. I think I am going to try and see my doctor soon. Hopefully we won't send me packing with a pat on the back and a come back in a couple of months, because I am over this bullsh*t!!!!!

Oh, I never said my first crush. Think it had to be Rick Astley. I seem to remember having his name written all over my school bag in grade 4.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOU8GIRUd_g
Wow, check out the daggy dancing!


----------



## honeybee28

soph a doctors visit wouldnt hurt, when i went, i exaggerated the number of cycles we'd been trying for so she would take us seriously. Ironically, i said we'd been trying for 8 months when it had been 6, we've now been trying for 9.

i have a question. so i get a peak on my cbfm right, and i call the next day ov day. so i am now 3dpo. but i have ovary cramps, common for this time of the cycle. but what if i dont ov the day after my peak? is it possible i ov as late as a few days after? we normally take a break from bding from 2dpo!
or i guess maybe these cramps are just my ovarys settling back down or something
weird


----------



## Annamumof2

soph77 said:


> Blah. bfn :(
> *@#@**$#
> Please don't say, it is still early. I know I test early and I am so obsessed I will keep on testing ;) and hope against hopes for a surprise, but I am not feeling it. I think I am going to try and see my doctor soon. Hopefully we won't send me packing with a pat on the back and a come back in a couple of months, because I am over this bullsh*t!!!!!
> 
> Oh, I never said my first crush. Think it had to be Rick Astley. I seem to remember having his name written all over my school bag in grade 4.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOU8GIRUd_g
> Wow, check out the daggy dancing!

lol when i saw that i thought you was rick rolling us hehe


----------



## soph77

Yeah, I don't know but I have been wondering that too honey. Maybe we are taking a break too early? 
I can't tell porky pies to my doctor because I went to see him when we started trying, and he has my history on the computer. By the time I see him it will be 10 months, but trying since Jan doesn't add up to that, so I will go armed with my charts to prove that my cycles are on the shorter side.


----------



## soph77

What's rick rolling?


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Soph, Im hoping its still too early for the BFP to be there. When we went to the doctors a few weeks ago (similar to HoneyBee we exagerated and said it was a year, when actually just finished 10th cycle then) I had to push quite a bit to get tests done. He tried to fob me off with well you are under 35 so another 6 months is still normal. There is no way on earth I can keep going for another 6 bloody months!!!!

HoneyBee - Ive heard that cramps around O, can be before, at the time of O, or after. So may be they are after?


----------



## Annamumof2

soph77 said:


> What's rick rolling?

its something Andy said when you do like a few mins of that song


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Niamh, no supplements for me this cycle. I am still waiting to O, if I didnt already. I did however drink RRL tea for 2 weeks from the day I got af until I ran out of tea! Haven't taken my vitamins or really made DH take his either. I have drank a boat load in the past week or so! :wine: :beer:
> 
> Honeybee! I am back for alittle anyway, just to check in and such but since my body is all messed up from the MC I think I should be ttc after loss since cycles over there are greatly messed up!
> 
> Moon :hi: Love! How have you been? I just asked about you yesterday to Honeybee! How are you?
> 
> bbdreams, that is the best damned multi quote I have ever seen!!! How are you feeling?

Well if any one deserves to let thier hair down and have some fun its you :hugs:
Glad to see you back and on te TCC wagon again :hugs:

Have lots of fun:winkwink:


----------



## Annamumof2

and now my temp droped grrrr


----------



## tryforbaby2

:) Got my smiley this morning! Havent BD'd since Saturday morning (4 days ago) lets hope I can catch this eggy tonight and tomorrow!!! 

:spermy: :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: :)


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> :) Got my smiley this morning! Havent BD'd since Saturday morning (4 days ago) lets hope I can catch this eggy tonight and tomorrow!!!
> 
> :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: :)

fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## honeybee28

tryforbaby2 said:


> :) Got my smiley this morning! Havent BD'd since Saturday morning (4 days ago) lets hope I can catch this eggy tonight and tomorrow!!!
> 
> :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: :)

woop woop!!!! I'm sooooo pleased for you!!!
It might be a good thing you havent bd'd since sat, means the swimmers are charged up and ready to go!!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> Ha ha yes Morten Harkett is indeed from 80s pop band of Take On Me fame. I saw a photo of him recently and he still looks not bad!
> 
> Yes SA seem to be a dreadful experience for the men. I hadn't thought about IUI and this meaning he would have to do this every month - think I'll keep that one to myself!
> 
> I think you win for the longest ever multi quote - even beating LuckyD and that was saying something :winkwink:

:rofl: :rofl: That cracked me up about beating LuckyD. 

I'm totally going to go google Morten Harkett. 

And yes, with the IUI, DH has to do it not once, but twice! We're going to do the IUI 2 days in a row. I'm excited, but he's certainly not!:haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

honeybee28 said:


> soph a doctors visit wouldnt hurt, when i went, i exaggerated the number of cycles we'd been trying for so she would take us seriously. Ironically, i said we'd been trying for 8 months when it had been 6, we've now been trying for 9.
> 
> i have a question. so i get a peak on my cbfm right, and i call the next day ov day. so i am now 3dpo. but i have ovary cramps, common for this time of the cycle. but what if i dont ov the day after my peak? is it possible i ov as late as a few days after? we normally take a break from bding from 2dpo!
> or i guess maybe these cramps are just my ovarys settling back down or something
> weird

Honey, I wondered this last cycle, too. CBFM peak was on CD12 and I had an FS appointment the following day. She did an ultrasound and *thought* I just O'd, but wasn't sure. But the pain didn't come until a couple days after. :shrug: Do you usually do an "insurance" BD after O?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi lovelies!

Just gotta add my 2 cents to the ov pains discussion. I've never compared it to the few cycles where I did digi opk's and BBT but I think mine happen more after the fact, once the follicle has ruptured. I've read that this can happen, that you can get those sensations leading up to, during, and following the release of the egg. I also get a dull ache that switches from hip to hip during the 2ww and I wonder if it is related to the hormones released from the corpus lutuem (ruptured follicle)...

I've become a little obsessed with my ov pains. Maybe I should figure out if they happen before or after a smiley face? The dull aches that alternate from hip to hip during the 2ww drive me nuts because I don't know what the heck is up with that : )

Sorry if I've just added to the confusion! Love yas!


----------



## honeybee28

jaimieeeee!! Yeah i know what you mean, in the 2ww mine go from one side to the other too. weird huh. how are you? what's going on with you?
Jill, havent done the insurance bd for a few cycles, will do it again from next cycle i think. we normally stop when I think im 2dpo. but with smep, you do it on the day of positive opk, 2 days after, then one more, so that would be what i would call 3dpo. so yeah maybe should try to get one more bd in.
im so excited about your iui. how does it work with the spermies? does your hubby have to produce 2 days in a row? if so, surely they'll be better on the first day?

im 5dpo.......feeling the exact same as 5dpo any other cycle, increased energy and crazy dreams. blah.

loves.xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hi lovelies!
> 
> Just gotta add my 2 cents to the ov pains discussion. I've never compared it to the few cycles where I did digi opk's and BBT but I think mine happen more after the fact, once the follicle has ruptured. I've read that this can happen, that you can get those sensations leading up to, during, and following the release of the egg. I also get a dull ache that switches from hip to hip during the 2ww and I wonder if it is related to the hormones released from the corpus lutuem (ruptured follicle)...
> 
> I've become a little obsessed with my ov pains. Maybe I should figure out if they happen before or after a smiley face? The dull aches that alternate from hip to hip during the 2ww drive me nuts because I don't know what the heck is up with that : )
> 
> Sorry if I've just added to the confusion! Love yas!

Love ya girlfriend! 



honeybee28 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> :) Got my smiley this morning! Havent BD'd since Saturday morning (4 days ago) lets hope I can catch this eggy tonight and tomorrow!!!
> 
> :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: :)
> 
> woop woop!!!! I'm sooooo pleased for you!!!
> It might be a good thing you havent bd'd since sat, means the swimmers are charged up and ready to go!!!Click to expand...

I thought the sperm gets sluggish after 3 days of not being 'released'? If not, then I feel a bit better about it, but I still think I should have BD in between that time frame! I am hoping to BD tonight!! I took another digi opk just in case (so I can see the lines) and I got another smiley! The only other time I used the digi opks for O was the cycle I got PG and I only got a smiley one day and then neg after that! I did it mainly to look at the lines!

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> :) Got my smiley this morning! Havent BD'd since Saturday morning (4 days ago) lets hope I can catch this eggy tonight and tomorrow!!!
> 
> :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: :)

:sex: +:spermy: =:baby: go spermy 

hope that egg is a big huge bedazzeled one :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

ok i am not sure where i am in my cycle weather i did ovulate or not but my temps are so odd to me lol, anyone agree?


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Sophie, Emily, Tryfor, Celtic, Anna, Jaime, Myturn :hi:

Interesting discussion on the ov pains, my ovary has been very very silent these last few cycles, no pains at all. If I were not BBT charting / using OPKs I wouldn't have a clue. I get those twinges in the tww though and the first time I noticed them I was so excited but needless to say...they're not anything to be excited about! 

Anna hun. :hugs: Don't know what to say except my temps aren't doing what I want them to do either. We'll keep each other company :haha:


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> Hi Sophie, Emily, Tryfor, Celtic, Anna, Jaime, Myturn :hi:
> 
> Interesting discussion on the ov pains, my ovary has been very very silent these last few cycles, no pains at all. If I were not BBT charting / using OPKs I wouldn't have a clue. I get those twinges in the tww though and the first time I noticed them I was so excited but needless to say...they're not anything to be excited about!
> 
> Anna hun. :hugs: Don't know what to say except my temps aren't doing what I want them to do either. We'll keep each other company :haha:

glad im not the only one thats gone a bit funny with my temps hehe


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> ok i am not sure where i am in my cycle weather i did ovulate or not but my temps are so odd to me lol, anyone agree?

Oh Anna they are not behaving at all! they are very low still arent they I expect to see temps gradualy go up to 37 after ov or at least 36.8 or something looks like you havent OV yet!t but your body trying to. 

Its a pain in the ass you cant take something to blance those hormones! didnt you say you were going to try angus catus was that ok with your meds!
FX it works it out soon!


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> ok i am not sure where i am in my cycle weather i did ovulate or not but my temps are so odd to me lol, anyone agree?
> 
> Oh Anna they are not behaving at all! they are very low still arent they I expect to see temps gradualy go up to 37 after ov or at least 36.8 or something looks like you havent OV yet!t but your body trying to.
> 
> Its a pain in the ass you cant take something to blance those hormones! didnt you say you were going to try angus catus was that ok with your meds!
> FX it works it out soon!Click to expand...

i tired it but it made me ill


----------



## bbdreams

Hello everyone!!! Hope you all are having a better day than me... well, I am not really having a bad day, but I have a sinus infection now and I am not sure if my temps are rising because of that or what... and I feel blah! Also, I have another yeast infection which is the story of my life... I can't get rid of it!!! It is like a parasite. Uggghhh! Also, I am soooo upset because I left work early because I was supposed to call and get the results from DH's lab work and SA today, but turns out the dr wasn't in and the lab woman acted really strange on the phone and wouldn't give me the results of the SA... she said the blood work looked normal, but made an excuse about why she couldn't tell me the SA results. :cry: Now the woman is going to call me back tomorrow while I am at work... :growlmad:

Anna-sorry that your temps are messed up! Hope they keep rising though!



tryforbaby2 said:


> :) Got my smiley this morning! Havent BD'd since Saturday morning (4 days ago) lets hope I can catch this eggy tonight and tomorrow!!!
> 
> :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: :)

Woo hoo Julia! Catch that egg! When DH went to the urolologist he told us that every other day was too much and that every 3-4 days was fine and for the SA that we could bd 2-4 days before but the longer the better.... so maybe four days will do the trick!



tryforbaby2 said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovelies!
> 
> Just gotta add my 2 cents to the ov pains discussion. I've never compared it to the few cycles where I did digi opk's and BBT but I think mine happen more after the fact, once the follicle has ruptured. I've read that this can happen, that you can get those sensations leading up to, during, and following the release of the egg. I also get a dull ache that switches from hip to hip during the 2ww and I wonder if it is related to the hormones released from the corpus lutuem (ruptured follicle)...
> 
> I've become a little obsessed with my ov pains. Maybe I should figure out if they happen before or after a smiley face? The dull aches that alternate from hip to hip during the 2ww drive me nuts because I don't know what the heck is up with that : )
> 
> Sorry if I've just added to the confusion! Love yas!
> 
> On the ov pains discussion... I got a pain in my ovary that radiated down my leg several times the day before I got the peak on my fertility monitor and now three days later I got a sharp pain in the same ovary....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> :) )QUOTE]
> 
> Okay, so I messed up part of the quotes, but hopefully you all can still decipher what I wrote...Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## soph77

Morning ladies!!
Julia, yay for smilie!!!!!
bbdreams, sorry you are having a shitty day. Hope the nurse was just being a twat and dhs SA results are perfect.
Jaimie, so glad you ar e back!
Honey, how's the symptom spotting going?
Everyone else, big hellos!!!!

bfn yesterday for me. Going to wait to test again for the last time this afternoon because tonight dh and I are going to see a band that we love and spend the night in a hotel. I need to know if I have permission the drink heavily!!! We are going to see the Cat Empire, anyone else know them? Awesome Aussie band. They rock. Check them out on you tube, there were so many videos there I could not choose one and now I have to get ready for work. It is our book week parade today so everyone has to dress up, teachers too! I love fun days :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

soph77 said:


> Morning ladies!!
> Julia, yay for smilie!!!!!
> bbdreams, sorry you are having a shitty day. Hope the nurse was just being a twat and dhs SA results are perfect.
> Jaimie, so glad you ar e back!
> Honey, how's the symptom spotting going?
> Everyone else, big hellos!!!!
> 
> bfn yesterday for me. Going to wait to test again for the last time this afternoon because tonight dh and I are going to see a band that we love and spend the night in a hotel. I need to know if I have permission the drink heavily!!! We are going to see the Cat Empire, anyone else know them? Awesome Aussie band. They rock. Check them out on you tube, there were so many videos there I could not choose one and now I have to get ready for work. It is our book week parade today so everyone has to dress up, teachers too! I love fun days :)

Have fun in the hotel! :sex: And have fun at the concert!!! :dance:

Thanks BBdreams! I want to get pregnant like yesterday so I dont dread the times my sister calls me. :( We all want to get pregnant, and we all seem like nice people, so what the heck is the problem?.....Here's to wishing us a :bfp:'s, healthy and happy pregnancies and babies, and plenty of fertility to go around for us all!!! :wine: :beer:


----------



## honeybee28

awww bbdreams, i hope she was just being an idiot. mine wouldnt tell me my bloodwork over the phone and got all cagey, but it was fine. fx for you.

oooooh soph, who you dressing up as? sorry about the bfn. hope you have fun tonight!!

yeah julia, i totally agree... dont get why it happens so easily for some people, and it takes a long time for others. it's frustrating huh.

xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

It is COMPLETELY frustrating!!! I didnt think that having a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby was alot to ask for?......lol


I think I am officially in the 2WW! Should I do an extra bd tomorrow or something? I am alittle off on ttc since it been like 4 months!


----------



## honeybee28

julia - yeah do one more just to be on the safe side. i didnt, and im regretting it.

does anyone else get this? so today, 5dpo, had period like cramps and a real gush of creamy cm. got a bit excited, til i remember that i get this every cycle at 5 or 6 dpo. what's the deal? like dropping progesterone or something crazy?

no symptoms to report here damn it.

everyone having a good day?


----------



## Annamumof2

Omg girls omg omg omg omg omg!!!!!


:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

but its faint now all i need is help to get the pic up


----------



## tryforbaby2

well hurry up and get the pictures up!


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> well hurry up and get the pictures up!

i would if i knew how to upload them, i looked at them on here but it likes like a neg but when i look at the cam it looks like its there grrr


----------



## Annamumof2

click on this link NOW! https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/401875-think.html#post6680372


----------



## Dee7509

COngratulations Anna!


----------



## bbdreams

Congrats Anna! I see the line!!!!


Well I got dh's SA results today and his morphology and motility numbers were low... so he isn't infertile but he is in the subfertile catergory????? I don't know what to say... will post more info later.


----------



## honeybee28

congrats anna!!

awwww bbdreams. Are you ok? I don't really know much about SA figures (yet - 8 september is ours) - but I know that Jaimie knows more about them - she may be able to offer some guidance on what it all means? hope you're ok sweetie.xx

Hi everyone else!!! Hope you have fun weekends planned? if you're in the UK like me - arent we lucky, long weekend woo hoo!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

bbdreams said:


> Congrats Anna! I see the line!!!!
> 
> 
> Well I got dh's SA results today and his morphology and motility numbers were low... so he isn't infertile but he is in the subfertile catergory????? I don't know what to say... will post more info later.

I hope you are ok sweets. It is difficult to take any news that doesnt come up perfect. I hope there is something out there for you to have DH do to up those numbers!!! I have DH take extra zinc along with his mens multi vitamin those those spermies can pack a punch! Honeybee is right! Jaimie know a bit more on the SA front! 





Annamumof2 said:


> click on this link NOW! https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/401875-think.html#post6680372



I did! I did! I commented! Time to leave us and graduate to TTHFUTD!


----------



## soph77

Congrats anna, I posted on the other thread too ;)


----------



## soph77

Concert was awesome, except the venue was full of abnormally tall people and we didn't get there early enough to get a good possie, so I have a sore neck from trying constantly craning to see the band. But still a good night, they are such a great live band, get everyone dancing! I have wanted to see them since forever. Took a test before we left, bfn, so i drank like a fish. Felt a bit seedy this morning but fixed it up with a sausage and egg mcmuffin from maccas. The perfect hangover cure :)

Just bought a clearblue monitor, but it probably won't arrive before next cycle starts. I still have 5 smilie faces left and about 15 ics, so that should get me through the month anyway. Paid $86US, pretty sure that is a bargin! And it came with 30 test strips!!! Love ebay.


----------



## LuckyD

Just stopping by to say hello...


Congrats Anna!

Sounds like an awesome night Soph - I love the Cat Empire! I have seen them live a couple of times, once at Womadelaide - they are such a good live band aren't they, you can't help having a dance! Good luck with the clearblue monitor!

bbdreams - hugs to you :hugs: I hope that you can get some more info soon and get some advice on improving things a bit. I have seen a lot of women get BFPs on this site even after getting less than perfect results from a SA - fingers crossed for you love :hugs:

julia and honey - good luck for the 2WW! I am going to be checking in on here often to see how you are doing...

Hi everyone else :hi: Love you ladies! Sending you much love and luck and positive thoughts as always :hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi Lovely ladies how are ye all doing :hugs:

Lucky hey hun nearly 10 weeks yay:hugs: hope your feeling a wee bit better hun:hugs:

Soph god damit stupid BFN Im still hoping for you! have a great time :hugs:

were is every one else in thier cycle:flower:

Anna wow congrats so would not of expected that at all:flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Soph, I am glad you enjoyed the concert and drank like a fish! LOL I, myself, had three long island iced tea's last night!

Anna, have you told hubby yet?

Honeybee, my love!!! 

Niamh and Lucky, if it isnt so much to ask, could you wonderful girls send some great pregnancy prayers our way? We would LOVE to be knocked up with you all!!! :rofl:

I feel like a total crazy person! Every day I look at my charting from the month I got pregnant and compare notes. Somebody stop me!!!


----------



## honeybee28

haha you're not crazy julia! Every time i have a 'symptom' i check back to previous months, realise it happens every month, and then get depressed!!

yes please preggo girls, rub your preggo bellys over your pc's to send some preggo vibes our way!! lmao!!

mmmmmm soph, love sausage and egg muffins. glad you had a fun night. when is af due? that's a good price for the cbfm - really hope you have to stick it straight back on ebay without using it!!

xx


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Anna! I see the line!!!!
> 
> 
> Well I got dh's SA results today and his morphology and motility numbers were low... so he isn't infertile but he is in the subfertile catergory????? I don't know what to say... will post more info later.
> 
> I hope you are ok sweets. It is difficult to take any news that doesnt come up perfect. I hope there is something out there for you to have DH do to up those numbers!!! I have DH take extra zinc along with his mens multi vitamin those those spermies can pack a punch! Honeybee is right! Jaimie know a bit more on the SA front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> click on this link NOW! https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/401875-think.html#post6680372Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did! I did! I commented! Time to leave us and graduate to TTHFUTD!Click to expand...

can you send me the link to the TTHFUTD?


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Soph, I am glad you enjoyed the concert and drank like a fish! LOL I, myself, had three long island iced tea's last night!
> 
> Anna, have you told hubby yet?
> 
> Honeybee, my love!!!
> 
> Niamh and Lucky, if it isnt so much to ask, could you wonderful girls send some great pregnancy prayers our way? We would LOVE to be knocked up with you all!!! :rofl:
> 
> I feel like a total crazy person! Every day I look at my charting from the month I got pregnant and compare notes. Somebody stop me!!!

yeah but nothing new though, hes not said anything about it so...


----------



## honeybee28

strange. my hubby would be totally over the moon if i got a bfp - i cant wait to one day see the look on his face, i know it would make him so so happy.


----------



## bbdreams

honeybee28 said:


> strange. my hubby would be totally over the moon if i got a bfp - i cant wait to one day see the look on his face, i know it would make him so so happy.

Me too!!! I imagine it in my head all the time!


----------



## Annamumof2

well this is his first, and hes read alot about faint lines and that too so i think when he sees the digi say im pregnant he will change his mind, but he has been talking about me and the bean which is a good sign i guess


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> mmmmmm soph, love sausage and egg muffins. glad you had a fun night. when is af due? that's a good price for the cbfm - really hope you have to stick it straight back on ebay without using it!!
> 
> xx

That is so funny, because I have already imagined how I would word the add on ebay. 'Luckily I got my bfp before I had a chance to use the monitor so I am now selling it unused' bwahahah Yeah, I wish....

AF due in 3 days. This cycle is seams so short because of the early O, not that I am complaining. Hope i get another early one next cycle, but maybe not quite that early. Need a chance to get a good stockpile of spermies ready and waiting for the eggie.

I've run out of maca, and I don't think I will get any more, I still have some vitex and wild yams and the tribulous forte which I will use again next cycle and I am going to see a chinese acupuncturist/medicine person who specialises in woman's health and fertility. And I am going to make an appointment to see my doctor in the holidays.

Supposed to get our new classrooms tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> strange. my hubby would be totally over the moon if i got a bfp - i cant wait to one day see the look on his face, i know it would make him so so happy.

Em! <3 It is odd. My husband was totally thrilled when I had a bfp! Your DH would be thrilled too!!! :dance: Thats why we need this pregnant belly vibes sent to us gals!!! 



bbdreams said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> strange. my hubby would be totally over the moon if i got a bfp - i cant wait to one day see the look on his face, i know it would make him so so happy.
> 
> Me too!!! I imagine it in my head all the time!Click to expand...

:cloud9: I cant wait for you girls to do that for your DH's.



Annamumof2 said:


> well this is his first, and hes read alot about faint lines and that too so i think when he sees the digi say im pregnant he will change his mind, but he has been talking about me and the bean which is a good sign i guess

Oh I see! I thought with it saying NTNP #3......well ya know. Well since YOU BOTH were trying to get pregnant there is no reason to not be happy!!!?? Again, Congratulations and Enjoy! Save us a seat in TTHFUTD!!


----------



## LuckyD

tryforbaby2 said:


> Niamh and Lucky, if it isnt so much to ask, could you wonderful girls send some great pregnancy prayers our way? We would LOVE to be knocked up with you all!!! :rofl:

I honestly do do this every day...even though I dont' post here a lot I still keep up to date and want more than anything to see your BFPs really really soon. I know it will happen - just want it to happen now for you! And every day I do send some love and good thoughts and babydust your way xxx love my TTHF girls and can't WAIT to see you all knocked up very soon!



honeybee28 said:


> yes please preggo girls, rub your preggo bellys over your pc's to send some preggo vibes our way!! lmao!!

totally doing this! hope the vibes reach you through cyberspace!! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Niamh and Lucky, if it isnt so much to ask, could you wonderful girls send some great pregnancy prayers our way? We would LOVE to be knocked up with you all!!! :rofl:
> 
> I honestly do do this every day...even though I dont' post here a lot I still keep up to date and want more than anything to see your BFPs really really soon. I know it will happen - just want it to happen now for you! And every day I do send some love and good thoughts and babydust your way xxx love my TTHF girls and can't WAIT to see you all knocked up very soon!
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> yes please preggo girls, rub your preggo bellys over your pc's to send some preggo vibes our way!! lmao!!Click to expand...
> 
> totally doing this! hope the vibes reach you through cyberspace!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Me to :haha: I have been sending huge get pregnant now vibes all over my labtop to you all. we so need you gals, some nice ladies in 1st TRI its flippin scary over there at times :haha::winkwink:

Any way rubbing belly acorss the screen, sending sticky vibes to all my TTHF girls :kiss::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/369427-tthfutd-pregnancy-group-26.html#post6692449

Link :flower:

Seats saved for future knocked up TTHF girls come on the :dust::bfp:


Anna hope fully he comes round, some men need a few days to adjust even when they were TCC, he should get excited considering it is his first hopefully he is just scared its a false alarm or something! are you going to get an early scan to check dates I think you got an early BFP there hun, so prob 4 weeks now rather than 5 :thumbup: so your due in May!


----------



## honeybee28

awwwww Lucky that brought tears to my eyes, and thank you too Niamh, so sweet, cant wait to join you over there.

dont think it'll be this month though, had some pink spotting before i went out, totally normal for this time of the month. :gun: was so bummed, i had 2 spritzers and a vodka lime and soda. Nothing compared to what i normally drink, but my body must be less tolerant to it as i felt quite drunk! im glad i didnt drink any more, as i think the not drinking thing takes 3 months to kick in, and it's only been 1month so far. 

Ive run out of maca too soph, and soft cups, cant be bothered to buy and more. f*ck it. :gun:

hope you ladies are doing ok.xx


----------



## Annamumof2

ok took another test the predictor test and it looks like a neg...... i keep looking and think i can see a line but it must be my eyes, oh well it was a false posative then i guess


----------



## honeybee28

do another test anna, what brand tests do you have? There was defo a second line on the one the other day. what sensitivity was that one? and what sensitivity is the one you just did?


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> do another test anna, what brand tests do you have? There was defo a second line on the one the other day. what sensitivity was that one? and what sensitivity is the one you just did?

ummm i dont know it dont say on the boxes, the first one was just the dip on and that was like £1 from the pound store, the second one was a predictor and i dunno what that one is, but all i have left is the digi now


----------



## honeybee28

ok the pound shop ones are like 20miu i think
the predictor one? What is that? do you mean the clear blue digi one with conception indicator? Or something else? coz they are a lot less sensitive, like 50 miu. 
have you got any more pound shop ones left? if so, use one of them. if you dont, go and buy some, or get the superdrug early response ones.


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> ok the pound shop ones are like 20miu i think
> the predictor one? What is that? do you mean the clear blue digi one with conception indicator? Or something else? coz they are a lot less sensitive, like 50 miu.
> have you got any more pound shop ones left? if so, use one of them. if you dont, go and buy some, or get the superdrug early response ones.

the clear blue digi is the one i have left, i dont think i have any more pound shop ones left, i just dont understand it.... i kept getting these funny cramps last night on my left side but they seem to of gone now, and i got signs but i guess its in my head and that must of been a false posative, i will see if i can get any more pound shop ones or look in the drawer if i have any hidden but i just feel so blah now...


----------



## honeybee28

like i said, the test you just used is less sensitive than the one you used the other day - so dont be disheartened just yet!!!! Go and get more tests that are more sensitive and do it again. good luck!


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> like i said, the test you just used is less sensitive than the one you used the other day - so dont be disheartened just yet!!!! Go and get more tests that are more sensitive and do it again. good luck!

i dunno i mean i thought for 5 weeks that would of shown up now because im sure it did when i was carrying the other 2 but thanks hun, i will see what andy says


----------



## soph77

Well my dear friends, I thought I was handling the disappointments every month like a trooper but I am afraid that it all came to a head today in a spectacular meltdown. I got really angry and irrational and when that was pointed out to me by dh I said I was going for a walk and he followed me out into the garage to find out what the hell was really wrong and got to me just as I was about to bust into tears. So I sobbed and sobbed and had a breakdown right there in the garage. We have decided that I need to chill a bit more and I told him that he needs to give me more massages (hehe). So I think that it is my turn to have an ovarian avenue break. 
I am still going to track my cycles so we know when the window is open, but I am going to try to stay away from here for a few weeks :( Hopefully the acupuncture will be helpful with dealing with stress too.
I will only stay away a few weeks, I can't stay away for too long, I will miss my ladies too much :hugs: but I need to chill. There had better be some new bfps when I get back!!!!!!


----------



## honeybee28

awww soph, makes me wanna cry! Will we still stay in touch on fb? i know how you feel, this has just gone on for too long now hasnt it, it's got ridiculous!! 
Are you going to see the doc? im considering acupunture too.

i went to this party last night, wearing smart jeans, heels and a cute black top. got there and alllll the girls were wearing dresses or skirts, i was literally the only one in jeans! I wouldnt have minded too much, but everyone made a big deal about it. my friends kept making comments about couldnt i have made an effort and stuff. seriously, does it really matter what i wear? i still looked nice, it wasnt like it was in jogging bottoms or anything! jeez. people.


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> awww soph, makes me wanna cry! Will we still stay in touch on fb? i know how you feel, this has just gone on for too long now hasnt it, it's got ridiculous!!
> Are you going to see the doc? im considering acupunture too.
> 
> i went to this party last night, wearing smart jeans, heels and a cute black top. got there and alllll the girls were wearing dresses or skirts, i was literally the only one in jeans! I wouldnt have minded too much, but everyone made a big deal about it. my friends kept making comments about couldnt i have made an effort and stuff. seriously, does it really matter what i wear? i still looked nice, it wasnt like it was in jogging bottoms or anything! jeez. people.

Of course we will stay in touch on facebook! I couldn't just drop off that face of the earth, and I am sure you looked drop dead gorgeous in your jeans and the other girls were just jealous!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

ok girls this is going to be my last chance of testing tomorrow before i go nuts lol


----------



## tryforbaby2

soph77 said:


> Well my dear friends, I thought I was handling the disappointments every month like a trooper but I am afraid that it all came to a head today in a spectacular meltdown. I got really angry and irrational and when that was pointed out to me by dh I said I was going for a walk and he followed me out into the garage to find out what the hell was really wrong and got to me just as I was about to bust into tears. So I sobbed and sobbed and had a breakdown right there in the garage. We have decided that I need to chill a bit more and I told him that he needs to give me more massages (hehe). So I think that it is my turn to have an ovarian avenue break.
> I am still going to track my cycles so we know when the window is open, but I am going to try to stay away from here for a few weeks :( Hopefully the acupuncture will be helpful with dealing with stress too.
> I will only stay away a few weeks, I can't stay away for too long, I will miss my ladies too much :hugs: but I need to chill. There had better be some new bfps when I get back!!!!!!

Soph, I believe in taking breaks from BNB. I amon for a bit now but when af comes I will be off again until maybe the 2ww as it HAS been long enough for us girls! I get quite depressed on here as it has been over a year TTC with a loss. I will miss you but it will help to have a break for a few weeks! :hugs:


Honeybee, WTF?! Who cares what kind of clothes you wear???....You are beautiful and it doesnt matter if you came out with me in sweat pants and a T shirt!!! Blah on the pink spotting! If its normal for you it just may be normal in pregnancy for you too! 

Anna, I posted on your other thread. Your hcg may not have doubled yet! Try again later or tomorrow!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Oh Soph :hugs: it's hard holding it together all the time isn't it? Take a break and we'll all be here when you come back to BnB.

HoneyBee - sometimes skinny jeans & heels can look sexier than a dress!

Well I'm sitting here with my large glass of red wine to hopefully help the (what's surely all in my head) implantation. My (.)(.) are still mildly sore and feel slightly nautious but given all the food Ive eaten today it's more likely to be that than being 6dpo.


----------



## tryforbaby2

waiting - trust your instincts! I felt a tugging feeling off to the right side of my belly button at 6dpo that lasted about 5-10 minutes, then 9dpo I felt the tugging feeling again but right behind my belly button. I just knew. I started taking tests and the line was so faint it couldnt be seen by anyone else but me, until a few days later. Also, my boobs were killing me, like they always did, but I noticed they got a tad darker.

You know your body better than anyone.


----------



## honeybee28

anna did you test again yet?

been out for lunch with the in laws today, soooooooo yummy, and only had lime and soda. starting to wonder why i bother when dh drinks so much beer though. his SA is a week tomorrow, i really hope it's ok.

julia how are you? taken dd to kindergarten yet?


----------



## tryforbaby2

His Sa will be perfect!!! Cant wait to hear that the swimmers are awesome!!! 

I did take her to kindergarten today and I held back streams of tears. She was excited and ready to go! She is a big girl now! I have to pick her up in just a few hours. Short day today so they get used to school.

I am alittle excited to be able to have some time during each day to do somethings without distractions, and I may even do some things for myself!


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> anna did you test again yet?
> 
> been out for lunch with the in laws today, soooooooo yummy, and only had lime and soda. starting to wonder why i bother when dh drinks so much beer though. his SA is a week tomorrow, i really hope it's ok.
> 
> julia how are you? taken dd to kindergarten yet?

yeah i did with the same test as i took friday and negative this time


----------



## honeybee28

awww tryfor, she's all grown up now!! Must be nice to have a little bit of free time in the day - what will you do? Will you start going back to the gym?

aww anna, im sorry.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Not going back to the gym yet as I am hoping to be pregnant right now! LOL If I get my period in a week and a half, I will go tanning and start the gym routine again for a bit! How is your holiday today?


----------



## honeybee28

its good thanks, too much study and ironing for my liking though!! 

hope everyone's having a good day. im off to make my bed and lie in it haha.xxxx


----------



## bbdreams

Hey girls!

Sorry Anna. How are you doing?

Julia- hope you caught that egg and you don't have to wait another month.

Today was a hard day for me... I woke up to a low temp this morning and then went to work to find out a tenth person is now pregnant in the building... that is a total of 15 people in my life that are pregnant right now.... WOW is all I have to say.... I almost walked out of the office crying today listening to all the chatter about pregnancy... I guess I just have to get over it and deal with it, but I don't know how... DH and I looked @ some adoption web sites last night... we are weighing our options...everything is soooo expensive.


----------



## tryforbaby2

bbdreams, how long have you been ttc?....We also look in adoption or foster care that turns into adoption for the sake of underloved and underpriveledged children. I hope all of us girls catch the egg because seriously it is too stressful to take anymore. I started 'active ttc last summer after using the pull out method for 4 years. After getting pregnant in the 9th cycle and then losing it, it is devastating and disturbing. How come other people get pregnant and keep it while there are us women right here who are beautiful and wonderful and all we want is family. I am very fortunate to at least have a child. For you women who dont have one yet I pray for you the most. You will all get your wish and recieve a special, perfect little angel.

Sorry to sound all sappy and weird but I had a few glasses of wine and some long island ice teas and I am feeling very emotional. This week i wouldve been 20 weeks. :( I just want to cry but I know that I should count my blessings.

bbdreams, vent all you want about anything. someone is always here to listen. I couldnt be around so many pregnant women or newborns for the life of me. Do you think if they knew you were trying they would be more compassionate??...


----------



## honeybee28

ahhhhhh. I normally try to count my blessings too...... but it's just so unf*cking fair isnt it. im lucky, all the preggo women from my work are on maternity leave now so i dont have to listen to them all day. but it was a struggle for 6 months, it was really hard.

bbdreams are you in the UK? 

We would consider adopting, but i think IVF would be more likely, i think if you wait long enough you get a round of it free on the NHS here.

urgh back to work today - yuck!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

well i guess i'm not pregnant :cry::cry::cry:

Started bleeding heavy today, and now im getting funny cramps, ive either had a MC or it was a false posative, oh well :cry:

i'm bleeding heavy still but no cramps


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> ahhhhhh. I normally try to count my blessings too...... but it's just so unf*cking fair isnt it. im lucky, all the preggo women from my work are on maternity leave now so i dont have to listen to them all day. but it was a struggle for 6 months, it was really hard.
> 
> bbdreams are you in the UK?
> 
> We would consider adopting, but i think IVF would be more likely, i think if you wait long enough you get a round of it free on the NHS here.
> 
> urgh back to work today - yuck!!!


Uck! Back to work! It is entirely unfair!!! 
That neat thought that after a while you get a round of ivf for free! It is very expensive over here! I'd do it though. The money does not matter to me!


Annamumof2 said:


> well i guess i'm not pregnant :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Started bleeding heavy today, and now im getting funny cramps, ive either had a MC or it was a false posative, oh well :cry:
> 
> i'm bleeding heavy still but no cramps

:hugs: Do you think it was a chemical?...


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> ahhhhhh. I normally try to count my blessings too...... but it's just so unf*cking fair isnt it. im lucky, all the preggo women from my work are on maternity leave now so i dont have to listen to them all day. but it was a struggle for 6 months, it was really hard.
> 
> bbdreams are you in the UK?
> 
> We would consider adopting, but i think IVF would be more likely, i think if you wait long enough you get a round of it free on the NHS here.
> 
> urgh back to work today - yuck!!!
> 
> 
> Uck! Back to work! It is entirely unfair!!!
> That neat thought that after a while you get a round of ivf for free! It is very expensive over here! I'd do it though. The money does not matter to me!
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> well i guess i'm not pregnant :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Started bleeding heavy today, and now im getting funny cramps, ive either had a MC or it was a false posative, oh well :cry:
> 
> i'm bleeding heavy still but no crampsClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Do you think it was a chemical?...Click to expand...

i'm guessing it was but i dunno what they mean, or it could be something else but i dont know what either


----------



## Dee7509

I'm sorry Anna


----------



## tryforbaby2

I think a chemical is where the egg tries to implant but doesnt all the way, or the egg is empty or something along those lines. Again :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> I think a chemical is where the egg tries to implant but doesnt all the way, or the egg is empty or something along those lines. Again :hugs:

thanks anyway hun, just wish i can stop bleeding so heavy now


----------



## honeybee28

sorry anna :hugs: are you ok? is andy ok?

yeah julia i agree, i'd sell everything i own to do IVF if needs be - its just such a shame it isnt guaranteed isnt it! People shell out thousands and thousands on it, and still walk away empty handed.

everyone having a good day? so glad work's over for the day. bit of study then bath and an early night for me im so sleepy. do any of you guys watch Bulging Brides? Its a bit silly, the show always follows the same format but i love watching these girls diet/work their butts off to get into their wedding dress!!


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> sorry anna :hugs: are you ok? is andy ok?
> 
> yeah julia i agree, i'd sell everything i own to do IVF if needs be - its just such a shame it isnt guaranteed isnt it! People shell out thousands and thousands on it, and still walk away empty handed.
> 
> everyone having a good day? so glad work's over for the day. bit of study then bath and an early night for me im so sleepy. do any of you guys watch Bulging Brides? Its a bit silly, the show always follows the same format but i love watching these girls diet/work their butts off to get into their wedding dress!!

hes fine this dont seem to affect him, we dont know what this is weather its a MC or what, but he seems to carry on with his life, i just feel sick and tired still..


----------



## CelticNiamh

Anna so sorry, it does sound like a chemical but I know you rather it had not happened like this but shows your body is nearly back on track most people get a BFP fairly soon after a chemical so good luck! just on a off chance may be get your pogeresterone levels checked they might be low, if thats the case a cream could sort that out for you. do another test in a few day just to be sure and take care. 

OOH girls huge huge hugs to you all, I feel your pain :cry::hugs:

Julia I have to 100% agree with you, I to pray for the girls TCC number 1 as well as the rest of the lovely ladies TCC. so need you all with me.
Julia always loved and never forgotten, your angel will be right there beside you watching and waiting to make sure your hearts desire comes true.:hugs:

:hug:


----------



## bbdreams

tryforbaby2 said:


> bbdreams, how long have you been ttc?....We also look in adoption or foster care that turns into adoption for the sake of underloved and underpriveledged children. I hope all of us girls catch the egg because seriously it is too stressful to take anymore. I started 'active ttc last summer after using the pull out method for 4 years. After getting pregnant in the 9th cycle and then losing it, it is devastating and disturbing. How come other people get pregnant and keep it while there are us women right here who are beautiful and wonderful and all we want is family. I am very fortunate to at least have a child. For you women who dont have one yet I pray for you the most. You will all get your wish and recieve a special, perfect little angel.
> 
> Sorry to sound all sappy and weird but I had a few glasses of wine and some long island ice teas and I am feeling very emotional. This week i wouldve been 20 weeks. :( I just want to cry but I know that I should count my blessings.
> 
> bbdreams, vent all you want about anything. someone is always here to listen. I couldnt be around so many pregnant women or newborns for the life of me. Do you think if they knew you were trying they would be more compassionate??...

Julia, we have been trying to conceive 20 months... one year ntnp and 8 months trying really hard. I agree it is soooo stressful! Most of those women know I am trying... today we had a diaper shower for one of them and two of the other pg women sat beside me and just went on and on about being pregnant and how they were going to start trying for another one soon after they deliver...



honeybee28 said:


> ahhhhhh. I normally try to count my blessings too...... but it's just so unf*cking fair isnt it. im lucky, all the preggo women from my work are on maternity leave now so i dont have to listen to them all day. but it was a struggle for 6 months, it was really hard.
> 
> bbdreams are you in the UK?
> 
> We would consider adopting, but i think IVF would be more likely, i think if you wait long enough you get a round of it free on the NHS here.
> 
> urgh back to work today - yuck!!!

No, I am in the US.



Annamumof2 said:


> well i guess i'm not pregnant :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Started bleeding heavy today, and now im getting funny cramps, ive either had a MC or it was a false posative, oh well :cry:
> 
> i'm bleeding heavy still but no cramps

So sorry Anna. 

Well, today was awful having to attend a diaper shower with lots of pregnant women. I came home and called the dr's office and wrote dh's SA analysis results down this time and here they are if anyone knows anything about these:

count: 94 million (normal)
Volume: 3.0 (normal)
viscosity: 3.0 (normal)
morphology: 9% (not normal)
motility: 34% (not normal)

and as to whether they are normal or not I am just going by what the urologist said... I think that the morphology is pretty terrible.... I so heartbroken looking at it on the screen....


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Anna so sorry, it does sound like a chemical but I know you rather it had not happened like this but shows your body is nearly back on track most people get a BFP fairly soon after a chemical so good luck! just on a off chance may be get your pogeresterone levels checked they might be low, if thats the case a cream could sort that out for you. do another test in a few day just to be sure and take care.
> 
> OOH girls huge huge hugs to you all, I feel your pain :cry::hugs:
> 
> Julia I have to 100% agree with you, I to pray for the girls TCC number 1 as well as the rest of the lovely ladies TCC. so need you all with me.
> Julia always loved and never forgotten, your angel will be right there beside you watching and waiting to make sure your hearts desire comes true.:hugs:
> 
> :hug:

i'm bleeding too heavy to be pregnant so i must of had a chemical or misscarried i dunno which to say really


----------



## tryforbaby2

bbdreams said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> bbdreams, how long have you been ttc?....We also look in adoption or foster care that turns into adoption for the sake of underloved and underpriveledged children. I hope all of us girls catch the egg because seriously it is too stressful to take anymore. I started 'active ttc last summer after using the pull out method for 4 years. After getting pregnant in the 9th cycle and then losing it, it is devastating and disturbing. How come other people get pregnant and keep it while there are us women right here who are beautiful and wonderful and all we want is family. I am very fortunate to at least have a child. For you women who dont have one yet I pray for you the most. You will all get your wish and recieve a special, perfect little angel.
> 
> Sorry to sound all sappy and weird but I had a few glasses of wine and some long island ice teas and I am feeling very emotional. This week i wouldve been 20 weeks. :( I just want to cry but I know that I should count my blessings.
> 
> bbdreams, vent all you want about anything. someone is always here to listen. I couldnt be around so many pregnant women or newborns for the life of me. Do you think if they knew you were trying they would be more compassionate??...
> 
> Julia, we have been trying to conceive 20 months... one year ntnp and 8 months trying really hard. I agree it is soooo stressful! Most of those women know I am trying... today we had a diaper shower for one of them and two of the other pg women sat beside me and just went on and on about being pregnant and how they were going to start trying for another one soon after they deliver...
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> ahhhhhh. I normally try to count my blessings too...... but it's just so unf*cking fair isnt it. im lucky, all the preggo women from my work are on maternity leave now so i dont have to listen to them all day. but it was a struggle for 6 months, it was really hard.
> 
> bbdreams are you in the UK?
> 
> We would consider adopting, but i think IVF would be more likely, i think if you wait long enough you get a round of it free on the NHS here.
> 
> urgh back to work today - yuck!!!Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> well i guess i'm not pregnant :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Started bleeding heavy today, and now im getting funny cramps, ive either had a MC or it was a false posative, oh well :cry:
> 
> i'm bleeding heavy still but no crampsClick to expand...
> 
> So sorry Anna.
> 
> Well, today was awful having to attend a diaper shower with lots of pregnant women. I came home and called the dr's office and wrote dh's SA analysis results down this time and here they are if anyone knows anything about these:
> 
> count: 94 million (normal)
> Volume: 3.0 (normal)
> viscosity: 3.0 (normal)
> morphology: 9% (not normal)
> motility: 34% (not normal)
> 
> and as to whether they are normal or not I am just going by what the urologist said... I think that the morphology is pretty terrible.... I so heartbroken looking at it on the screen....Click to expand...

I dont know much about SA results and such as I got my bfp the month we were supposed to have DH perform his SA and start IUI/Clomid/HSG. Was there any suggestions to 'beef' up his sperm? Is there any recommendations?

About the pregnant woman saying they are going to try again right after the birth of their present pregnancy: I say the same thing. It takes so long to get pregnant, so next time I will do it right and start trying again right away. Who knows, maybe some of those pregnant women had some difficulty getting pregnant themselves. 

It will be your turn very soon! 



CelticNiamh said:


> Anna so sorry, it does sound like a chemical but I know you rather it had not happened like this but shows your body is nearly back on track most people get a BFP fairly soon after a chemical so good luck! just on a off chance may be get your pogeresterone levels checked they might be low, if thats the case a cream could sort that out for you. do another test in a few day just to be sure and take care.
> 
> OOH girls huge huge hugs to you all, I feel your pain :cry::hugs:
> 
> Julia I have to 100% agree with you, I to pray for the girls TCC number 1 as well as the rest of the lovely ladies TCC. so need you all with me.
> Julia always loved and never forgotten, your angel will be right there beside you watching and waiting to make sure your hearts desire comes true.:hugs:
> 
> :hug:

I know Niamh, thank you. Its just hard right now. Witg this being the week I would find out my baby's gender, its very tough. :( 
But I am trying to think positive. I 'think' I am pregnant RIGHT now! :rofl: I am feeling confident! 
:hugs:



honeybee28 said:


> sorry anna :hugs: are you ok? is andy ok?
> 
> yeah julia i agree, i'd sell everything i own to do IVF if needs be - its just such a shame it isnt guaranteed isnt it! People shell out thousands and thousands on it, and still walk away empty handed.
> 
> everyone having a good day? so glad work's over for the day. bit of study then bath and an early night for me im so sleepy. do any of you guys watch Bulging Brides? Its a bit silly, the show always follows the same format but i love watching these girls diet/work their butts off to get into their wedding dress!!

Over here in the states, the fertility clinic I attended averaged anywhere between $10,000 - $32,000 (I guess depending on how the situation is I guess :shrug: )

I want to work my butt off just to get into my regular clothes! I am the goodyear blimp! 



Annamumof2 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I think a chemical is where the egg tries to implant but doesnt all the way, or the egg is empty or something along those lines. Again :hugs:
> 
> thanks anyway hun, just wish i can stop bleeding so heavy nowClick to expand...

I hope the witch is nice to you so you can put forth all your best efforts again this cycle. Hopefully we never have to witness a false positve ever again! :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

lol the goodyear blimp!!! im sure you're not. I'm losing weight at the moment, i find it good not to eat too much in the evenings, really helps me.

awww bbdreams - like julia says, is there anything he can do/take to help. im not even sure what morphology means to be honest?

thanks niamh.xxxxxx

love you girls. we will get there.xxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

I just feel like the good year blimp! I am so sad that my body changed so much over the past few years. I was a teeny tiny size 3 a few years ago after tons of stressful life events, then back to my normal size 6, which I always was. Now I am a size 12, which is double the size I normally was. And I have to buy pants in the womens sections, which I am not used to. Plus they dont have the styles I like. I want a really nice med. denim ripped pair of jeans, and the only places I see them are for skinny people! I want to fit back into some clothes. I have been told that I am aging now, and I will no longer have a 16 year old body! lmao.....I need a weight loss plan?....I thought about diet pills but I am afraid with it messing up my blod pressure! 

Hmmm....I wonder when I should cut out the eating in the evening?....What time do you usually cut it out?

How is everyone today?


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> bbdreams, how long have you been ttc?....We also look in adoption or foster care that turns into adoption for the sake of underloved and underpriveledged children. I hope all of us girls catch the egg because seriously it is too stressful to take anymore. I started 'active ttc last summer after using the pull out method for 4 years. After getting pregnant in the 9th cycle and then losing it, it is devastating and disturbing. How come other people get pregnant and keep it while there are us women right here who are beautiful and wonderful and all we want is family. I am very fortunate to at least have a child. For you women who dont have one yet I pray for you the most. You will all get your wish and recieve a special, perfect little angel.
> 
> Sorry to sound all sappy and weird but I had a few glasses of wine and some long island ice teas and I am feeling very emotional. This week i wouldve been 20 weeks. :( I just want to cry but I know that I should count my blessings.
> 
> bbdreams, vent all you want about anything. someone is always here to listen. I couldnt be around so many pregnant women or newborns for the life of me. Do you think if they knew you were trying they would be more compassionate??...
> 
> Julia, we have been trying to conceive 20 months... one year ntnp and 8 months trying really hard. I agree it is soooo stressful! Most of those women know I am trying... today we had a diaper shower for one of them and two of the other pg women sat beside me and just went on and on about being pregnant and how they were going to start trying for another one soon after they deliver...
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> ahhhhhh. I normally try to count my blessings too...... but it's just so unf*cking fair isnt it. im lucky, all the preggo women from my work are on maternity leave now so i dont have to listen to them all day. but it was a struggle for 6 months, it was really hard.
> 
> bbdreams are you in the UK?
> 
> We would consider adopting, but i think IVF would be more likely, i think if you wait long enough you get a round of it free on the NHS here.
> 
> urgh back to work today - yuck!!!Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> well i guess i'm not pregnant :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Started bleeding heavy today, and now im getting funny cramps, ive either had a MC or it was a false posative, oh well :cry:
> 
> i'm bleeding heavy still but no crampsClick to expand...
> 
> So sorry Anna.
> 
> Well, today was awful having to attend a diaper shower with lots of pregnant women. I came home and called the dr's office and wrote dh's SA analysis results down this time and here they are if anyone knows anything about these:
> 
> count: 94 million (normal)
> Volume: 3.0 (normal)
> viscosity: 3.0 (normal)
> morphology: 9% (not normal)
> motility: 34% (not normal)
> 
> and as to whether they are normal or not I am just going by what the urologist said... I think that the morphology is pretty terrible.... I so heartbroken looking at it on the screen....Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know much about SA results and such as I got my bfp the month we were supposed to have DH perform his SA and start IUI/Clomid/HSG. Was there any suggestions to 'beef' up his sperm? Is there any recommendations?
> 
> About the pregnant woman saying they are going to try again right after the birth of their present pregnancy: I say the same thing. It takes so long to get pregnant, so next time I will do it right and start trying again right away. Who knows, maybe some of those pregnant women had some difficulty getting pregnant themselves.
> 
> It will be your turn very soon!
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Anna so sorry, it does sound like a chemical but I know you rather it had not happened like this but shows your body is nearly back on track most people get a BFP fairly soon after a chemical so good luck! just on a off chance may be get your pogeresterone levels checked they might be low, if thats the case a cream could sort that out for you. do another test in a few day just to be sure and take care.
> 
> OOH girls huge huge hugs to you all, I feel your pain :cry::hugs:
> 
> Julia I have to 100% agree with you, I to pray for the girls TCC number 1 as well as the rest of the lovely ladies TCC. so need you all with me.
> Julia always loved and never forgotten, your angel will be right there beside you watching and waiting to make sure your hearts desire comes true.:hugs:
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> I know Niamh, thank you. Its just hard right now. Witg this being the week I would find out my baby's gender, its very tough. :(
> But I am trying to think positive. I 'think' I am pregnant RIGHT now! :rofl: I am feeling confident!
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> sorry anna :hugs: are you ok? is andy ok?
> 
> yeah julia i agree, i'd sell everything i own to do IVF if needs be - its just such a shame it isnt guaranteed isnt it! People shell out thousands and thousands on it, and still walk away empty handed.
> 
> everyone having a good day? so glad work's over for the day. bit of study then bath and an early night for me im so sleepy. do any of you guys watch Bulging Brides? Its a bit silly, the show always follows the same format but i love watching these girls diet/work their butts off to get into their wedding dress!!Click to expand...
> 
> Over here in the states, the fertility clinic I attended averaged anywhere between $10,000 - $32,000 (I guess depending on how the situation is I guess :shrug: )
> 
> I want to work my butt off just to get into my regular clothes! I am the goodyear blimp!
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I think a chemical is where the egg tries to implant but doesnt all the way, or the egg is empty or something along those lines. Again :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks anyway hun, just wish i can stop bleeding so heavy nowClick to expand...
> 
> I hope the witch is nice to you so you can put forth all your best efforts again this cycle. Hopefully we never have to witness a false positve ever again! :hugs:Click to expand...

i dont think it was a false as i went to the loo this morning and i heard something drop in when i was going wee and it was a small clot and im still bleeding kind of heavy


----------



## honeybee28

julia i eat my evening meal around 6.30pm, but these days i just have a bowl of soup or something. might have a little bit of chocolate a bit later. if i have my dinner at like 7.30-8 pm, and have a normal size dinner, like pasta or whatever, i put on weight! crazy

urgh im so bloated today, stupid witch must be on her way.

anyone got any fun stories to tell me? Im stuck in the work/study/wait for af funk.

xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> julia i eat my evening meal around 6.30pm, but these days i just have a bowl of soup or something. might have a little bit of chocolate a bit later. if i have my dinner at like 7.30-8 pm, and have a normal size dinner, like pasta or whatever, i put on weight! crazy
> 
> urgh im so bloated today, stupid witch must be on her way.
> 
> anyone got any fun stories to tell me? Im stuck in the work/study/wait for af funk.
> 
> xxx

nothing fun really, cant wait till kids go to bed, jay is in year one tomorrow :-( and skye starts full time monday i cant believe that im going to be on my own from 1pm till 3:15pm lol (andy goes to work 2pm till 10pm weekdays) really wishes i had a baby by now, looks like my body still isnt ready, but i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you hun that the witch isnt coming for you


----------



## honeybee28

Annamumof2 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> julia i eat my evening meal around 6.30pm, but these days i just have a bowl of soup or something. might have a little bit of chocolate a bit later. if i have my dinner at like 7.30-8 pm, and have a normal size dinner, like pasta or whatever, i put on weight! crazy
> 
> urgh im so bloated today, stupid witch must be on her way.
> 
> anyone got any fun stories to tell me? Im stuck in the work/study/wait for af funk.
> 
> xxx
> 
> nothing fun really, cant wait till kids go to bed, jay is in year one tomorrow :-( and skye starts full time monday i cant believe that im going to be on my own from 1pm till 3:15pm lol (andy goes to work 2pm till 10pm weekdays) really wishes i had a baby by now, looks like my body still isnt ready, but i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you hun that the witch isnt coming for youClick to expand...

awww thanks Anna, i really hope she isnt on her way but im not feeling too positive about this month. hope the witch isnt being too unkind to you.
1-3.15pm isnt that long really, and it gives you a bit of peace to get stuff done huh. maybe you could use that time to go to the gym? or have lunch with friends?


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> julia i eat my evening meal around 6.30pm, but these days i just have a bowl of soup or something. might have a little bit of chocolate a bit later. if i have my dinner at like 7.30-8 pm, and have a normal size dinner, like pasta or whatever, i put on weight! crazy
> 
> urgh im so bloated today, stupid witch must be on her way.
> 
> anyone got any fun stories to tell me? Im stuck in the work/study/wait for af funk.
> 
> xxx

I normally eat dinner by 6-630pm unless dh is really late coming home. I need to figure something out to lose some inches. Its not my weight that bothers me, I could care less, its the size. When the numbers keep going up, I have to buy new clothes all the time. Then I look at my face on how its changing, my lumps and bumps, etc. I need a confiedence booster! LOL If af comes for me next week I am going back to the gym and I am going to tan a bit to clear my skin better again. I think I may start the low-sodium diet again too.
I get bloated all the time, no matter what. But I was especially bloated the first 2 months I was last pregnant.
Nothing funny yet, I dont think, but when I think of something I will let you know!


----------



## honeybee28

tryforbaby2 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> julia i eat my evening meal around 6.30pm, but these days i just have a bowl of soup or something. might have a little bit of chocolate a bit later. if i have my dinner at like 7.30-8 pm, and have a normal size dinner, like pasta or whatever, i put on weight! crazy
> 
> urgh im so bloated today, stupid witch must be on her way.
> 
> anyone got any fun stories to tell me? Im stuck in the work/study/wait for af funk.
> 
> xxx
> 
> I normally eat dinner by 6-630pm unless dh is really late coming home. I need to figure something out to lose some inches. Its not my weight that bothers me, I could care less, its the size. When the numbers keep going up, I have to buy new clothes all the time. Then I look at my face on how its changing, my lumps and bumps, etc. I need a confiedence booster! LOL If af comes for me next week I am going back to the gym and I am going to tan a bit to clear my skin better again. I think I may start the low-sodium diet again too.
> I get bloated all the time, no matter what. But I was especially bloated the first 2 months I was last pregnant.
> Nothing funny yet, I dont think, but when I think of something I will let you know!Click to expand...

Do you know how many calories you eat a day? I thought i wasnt doing too badly until i did a food diary and realised i was eating waaaay too much. Also, bread/pasta/pizza just make me gain weight. 
Exercise is defo great for changing body shape though. I do fitness dvds at home as I can't get to the gym without a car, and dont want to pay the £60 a month subscription, find they're really good but i have to make myself do them. I try to do one as soon as i get home from work everyday. (i say all this as im sitting here eating sweets/candy!!)
hubs is home so im a bit happier now, he always cheers me up :cloud9:


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> julia i eat my evening meal around 6.30pm, but these days i just have a bowl of soup or something. might have a little bit of chocolate a bit later. if i have my dinner at like 7.30-8 pm, and have a normal size dinner, like pasta or whatever, i put on weight! crazy
> 
> urgh im so bloated today, stupid witch must be on her way.
> 
> anyone got any fun stories to tell me? Im stuck in the work/study/wait for af funk.
> 
> xxx
> 
> nothing fun really, cant wait till kids go to bed, jay is in year one tomorrow :-( and skye starts full time monday i cant believe that im going to be on my own from 1pm till 3:15pm lol (andy goes to work 2pm till 10pm weekdays) really wishes i had a baby by now, looks like my body still isnt ready, but i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you hun that the witch isnt coming for youClick to expand...
> 
> awww thanks Anna, i really hope she isnt on her way but im not feeling too positive about this month. hope the witch isnt being too unkind to you.
> 1-3.15pm isnt that long really, and it gives you a bit of peace to get stuff done huh. maybe you could use that time to go to the gym? or have lunch with friends?Click to expand...

i havent got no friends that live in the town no more, and i aint they kind to go to the gym


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hi ladies, I've been lurking about a bit as have had some emotional stuff the past couple of weeks and didn't want to bring y'all down. Witch came today so starting first IUI cycle. Just read a plethora of Facebook pg/birth/gender announcements...blah!!! :cry:

Just wanted to say a quick hello. 

Anna and Soph, so sorry to hear that stupid witch got you, too. :hugs:

Tryfor, how is everything going? 

Honey, how is the non-drinking? I'm going to have a fully non-alcoholic cycle this month and it will be somewhat hard as I'm going to a wedding and on vacation! Wish me luck with it.


----------



## honeybee28

ooooh good luck gill!!! I've really cut down, but still have a couple of drinks here and there. havent had a proper booze up since 29th July!! Have you got to be completely alcohol free? I'm so sorry the witch got you, but im soooooo excitd about your IUI! Yey!! Is DH cool with it?


----------



## Annamumof2

MyTurnYet said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lurking about a bit as have had some emotional stuff the past couple of weeks and didn't want to bring y'all down. Witch came today so starting first IUI cycle. Just read a plethora of Facebook pg/birth/gender announcements...blah!!! :cry:
> 
> Just wanted to say a quick hello.
> 
> Anna and Soph, so sorry to hear that stupid witch got you, too. :hugs:
> 
> Tryfor, how is everything going?
> 
> Honey, how is the non-drinking? I'm going to have a fully non-alcoholic cycle this month and it will be somewhat hard as I'm going to a wedding and on vacation! Wish me luck with it.

it wasnt the witch hun i MCed


----------



## tryforbaby2

Myturn, I am good thank you. And how are you?

Honeybee, I should figure out the calories I eat per day! If I am not pregnant this cycle, I am going to pump up the dieting and exercise again!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ok so I took an opk yesterday and today for shits and giggles and thye were negative. Yesterdays was darker than todays, but I was trying to look for some answers somewhere! I want my bfp damnit! And a sticky baby! This room has been pretty quiet. Where is everyone?....


----------



## honeybee28

has been quiet eh? i want a sticky beany too.... but spotting at 13dpo doesnt really fill me with confidence lol.

is everyone ok?


----------



## Annamumof2

i'm still here just well yeah..


----------



## Dee7509

Hi honey, will you be testing or waiting for af?

Anna - how are you doing?

Soph- hope the break is good for you.:hugs:


Myturn - sorry to hear you're going through a rough patch

tryfor - lol


I'm at 7 dpo...nothing to report.


----------



## honeybee28

hey dee - nah i ran out of tests months ago so im just waiting for her. this is my worst part, i know she's on her way, why doesnt she just get it over and done with.
and to make things worse, dh hasnt come home from work he's just gone straight out with his mates unplanned. i hate that. he just pocket called me from the pub, can hear them all laughing and joking while im stuck in not drinking to try to increase our chances of getting pregnant, and i cant concentrate on my revision.

not a happy bunny. 

how are you?! 7dpo eh, did you try anything new this month?


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> Hi honey, will you be testing or waiting for af?
> 
> Anna - how are you doing?
> 
> Soph- hope the break is good for you.:hugs:
> 
> 
> Myturn - sorry to hear you're going through a rough patch
> 
> tryfor - lol
> 
> 
> I'm at 7 dpo...nothing to report.

could be better hun, thanks for asking


----------



## Dee7509

Honey - I tried maca(new) together with royal jelly and the usual vitamins/folic acid. Oh, and I had two reflexology sessions which were really relaxing.


----------



## honeybee28

oooooh, interesting about royal jelly. 
and reflexology, ive heard of it a lot, but what actually is it?


----------



## Dee7509

Anna, sorry to hear you're not so well. Hope you feel more cheerful soon. TTC does get you down especially long term.:hugs:


----------



## Dee7509

Reflexology is where they massage / apply pressure to the hands/feet to help certain areas of the body. According to what I read, certain points on the hands and feet correspond to various parts of the body so they can sort of stimulate those points. I thought it was worth a try although I was also kind of wary too.


----------



## honeybee28

oooh sounds relaxing. I'm thinking about trying acupuncture next cycle! Not sure if needles will be relaxing though!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Honey, I am sorry about your spotting. It sucks :(
I never spotted before af until the last 2 months before I got my bfp and last month I did spot from 12dpo on. I hope its not af for you but if it is, by all means, dont give up having fun going out to the bars with your friends. It'll only make TTC worse. I tried the cutting down on booze more than normal AND I tried no drinking at all. Well, since the end of the cycle always ended up a bloody mess (ewww....lol), I started to say screw it and try to have some happiness left while TTC.

Dee, you are 7dpo huh?....any symptoms?.... hehe!


----------



## Dee7509

I actually had one session of acupuncture and it was very relaxing, I didn't even feel the needles.


----------



## honeybee28

Yeah I think you're right Julia - will see how DH's SA goes. If they suggest he cuts down, I'll stay off the booze to support him. But if his spermies are a-ok, I'll go back on it. but maybe not quite to the extent i was before. How's your symptom spotting going?


----------



## honeybee28

Dee7509 said:


> I actually had one session of acupuncture and it was very relaxing, I didn't even feel the needles.

Ahhh really? Cool, i might give it a go!!


----------



## Dee7509

tryfor - nothing that can't be explained as pre-af but I'll tell you anyway :haha: Spotting at 1 dpo...never had that before and I think it was too early for implantation and sore bbs since then. I hope it means something, I'll not be surprised if it's just another "new" thing to get my hopes up so I'm being skeptical.


----------



## Dee7509

If you do, let us know how it goes. I liked the Reflexologist better than the Acupuncturist, he was very nice and she was quite gruff....that's one way to make a decision :haha:


----------



## honeybee28

haha that is a good way to make a decision
interesting about spotting at 1dpo! what colour was it?


----------



## Dee7509

It was reddish brown and lasted for an afternoon.


----------



## honeybee28

weird.com. Like you say, probably a bit early for implantation, but i dont know? I would be excited about it. but i get excited about all new things lol. really hope it is implantation, fx for you.


----------



## Dee7509

Many, many weird cycles later, I've started to temper my enthusiasm for weird things lol.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hmmm.....maybe it was a really good ovulation! I have heard of ovulation bleeding or spotting! And sore boobs since sounds great to me! I had sore boobs from ovulation on when I got my bfp in May. Sounds like a good sign to me!!!


----------



## bbdreams

Well, surprise, surprise.... the witch is here. I am so over her.


----------



## honeybee28

awww bbdreams im sorry, she is tiring isnt she. i want to burn her broomstick and :gun: her.
You mentioned about test results the other day. What happens next for you?


----------



## tryforbaby2

sorry bbdreams.....she is so annoying.....
honeybee, chase her away.....chase her away!!!


----------



## honeybee28

tryforbaby2 said:


> sorry bbdreams.....she is so annoying.....
> honeybee, chase her away.....chase her away!!!

lol Im trying to, im trying!!! :gun: :grr::trouble::ban::yellowcard::ninja:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

BBDreams Im sorry :hugs: she's coming after me too I just know it - if I catch her I will give her a kicking for you :growlmad:

I am due for her to appear yesterday/ today (CD31/32). Had really horrific cramps on tuesday, like I havent had before, along with really bad acid indegestion and given Ive had sore boobs for like over a week I thought she was heading for me. But cramps stopped the next day and I havent had anything like the usual slightly ones I get a few days before I start spotting.

Boobs are really killing me today, even this morning when DH gave me a hug I had to stop him hugging to hard as it hurt them :blush:

I did a test yesterday and got BFN. So she must be on her way, but no spotting or anything. Monday will be 14 DPO so she must arrive by then or I am testing again (I know, I know, unlikely but you cant help wondering!)


----------



## Dee7509

Sorry bbdreams :hugs:

Waiting - sounds good :dust:

Thanks tryfor!


----------



## honeybee28

good luck waiting!! I'm due for her today/tomorrow - im 14dpo and spotting. yuck.

fx for you!!


----------



## honeybee28

She's here. I'll try to contain her so she doesn't get anyone else.xx


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

honeybee28 said:


> She's here. I'll try to contain her so she doesn't get anyone else.xx

:growlmad: Im sorry HoneyBee x


----------



## honeybee28

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> She's here. I'll try to contain her so she doesn't get anyone else.xx
> 
> :growlmad: Im sorry HoneyBee xClick to expand...

Thank you, I'm sorry too. So's dh. He's really upset. urrrrrgggh. RUBBISH.

hope she stays away from you.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Poor your DH. Thats what always makes me worse when I see my DH get upset! I think you deserve a large vodka tonight!

My (.)(.) are soooo sore. And I swear once I finally get out of my pyjammas and put on some clothes today I wont be able to get them into my bra as they are HUGE.


----------



## honeybee28

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> Poor your DH. Thats what always makes me worse when I see my DH get upset! I think you deserve a large vodka tonight!
> 
> My (.)(.) are soooo sore. And I swear once I finally get out of my pyjammas and put on some clothes today I wont be able to get them into my bra as they are HUGE.

Yeah I think I'm going to have a glass of wine later, and im eating plenty of junk today!!
you are right, seeing DH upset is the worst bit. And now he defo has to go to his SA, he's all worried about the results already. Keeps saying it must be his fault that we're not pregnant.

lol big boobies! Are they normally like that before af?


----------



## Titi

Crap Honey-sorry about the witch-she got me yesterday too. Sorry not much time to comment-I miss you all tons but have really needed as much as a getaway from preggo stuff as I can and am lucky to have most of you on my fb to keep in touch with.

Here's a quick update-had an hsg last month but it didn't help me get preggers yet. Going to give Clomid (50mg 5-9) a try for this and next two cycles. If no bfp by Jan (two years trying) we are going to go on permanent ntnp status and I guess start looking into adoption. : (

Baby dust to all my other lovelies.........hope to hear good news next time I pop in.


----------



## honeybee28

hey titi. im really really sorry the witch got you too. fx the clomid does the trick.
hope you're doing ok.xx


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Hey Titi, sorry AF got you again - but Ive heard good things about Clomid and hopefully will do the trick for you.

HoneyBee - they are never normally huge as they are a tiny 38B. They always get sore but never likely this. DH is convinced I am pregnant and I really dont want to allow myself to believe him as Ive done this before and been very disappointed. I keep reminding myself I did a test yesterday and it was BFN so clearly the witch is around the corner.

Poor your DH. Mine was the same, we went to get our test results yesterday and he was a nervous wreck, he was convinced they wouldnt find any :spermy: in there at all.


----------



## honeybee28

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> Hey Titi, sorry AF got you again - but Ive heard good things about Clomid and hopefully will do the trick for you.
> 
> HoneyBee - they are never normally huge as they are a tiny 38B. They always get sore but never likely this. DH is convinced I am pregnant and I really dont want to allow myself to believe him as Ive done this before and been very disappointed. I keep reminding myself I did a test yesterday and it was BFN so clearly the witch is around the corner.
> 
> Poor your DH. Mine was the same, we went to get our test results yesterday and he was a nervous wreck, he was convinced they wouldnt find any :spermy: in there at all.

How did the results go? Everything ok?
ooooh does sound promising. but like you, ive got my hopes up one too many times before. will keep my fingers crossed for you hun!! Test again soon? You hear so many stories about people that dont get bfps til after af was due.

im now convinced that I'll never be pregnant. im convinced my body kills sperm. lol.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

honeybee28 said:


> Waitng4Baby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Titi, sorry AF got you again - but Ive heard good things about Clomid and hopefully will do the trick for you.
> 
> HoneyBee - they are never normally huge as they are a tiny 38B. They always get sore but never likely this. DH is convinced I am pregnant and I really dont want to allow myself to believe him as Ive done this before and been very disappointed. I keep reminding myself I did a test yesterday and it was BFN so clearly the witch is around the corner.
> 
> Poor your DH. Mine was the same, we went to get our test results yesterday and he was a nervous wreck, he was convinced they wouldnt find any :spermy: in there at all.
> 
> How did the results go? Everything ok?
> ooooh does sound promising. but like you, ive got my hopes up one too many times before. will keep my fingers crossed for you hun!! Test again soon? You hear so many stories about people that dont get bfps til after af was due.
> 
> im now convinced that I'll never be pregnant. im convinced my body kills sperm. lol.Click to expand...

Yep DH wants me to test tomorrow again so I am. Bought FR as they are supposed to be the best at detecting early so if the hormones are low it should find them. If its a BFN tomorrow AF definetly going to appear soon!!

Tests were ok. My bloods were all normal except progesterone which was 5 and should be above 15. This would indicate that I am not ovulating. BUT. Doctor was a numpty and despite me telling him I didnt usually get a +opk until CD20 he sent me for the blood test on CD22. Ive only just found out after that you should have this 7 days AFTER you O, or 7 days before AF. So its very likely given my cycles are fairly regular that I am ovulating and the test is wrong. :dohh:

DH's SA is all fine, except motility. He got 44% on the fast motility one, and I think the WHO has now change it to anything over 40 is fine. But his immobile one was 66% which is too high. Doctor was fairly rubbish and couldnt really tell us what this meant, probably means DH swimmers are largely stagnant. So what with this and the dodgy progesterone reading we have been referred to a FC. Appointment start of November and first thing they will do is repeat the tests.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

And HoneyBee your body doesnt kill sperm hun. Your BFP has to be waiting round the corner for you. You have to believe this otherwise it all gets a bit too hard!


----------



## honeybee28

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waitng4Baby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Titi, sorry AF got you again - but Ive heard good things about Clomid and hopefully will do the trick for you.
> 
> HoneyBee - they are never normally huge as they are a tiny 38B. They always get sore but never likely this. DH is convinced I am pregnant and I really dont want to allow myself to believe him as Ive done this before and been very disappointed. I keep reminding myself I did a test yesterday and it was BFN so clearly the witch is around the corner.
> 
> Poor your DH. Mine was the same, we went to get our test results yesterday and he was a nervous wreck, he was convinced they wouldnt find any :spermy: in there at all.
> 
> How did the results go? Everything ok?
> ooooh does sound promising. but like you, ive got my hopes up one too many times before. will keep my fingers crossed for you hun!! Test again soon? You hear so many stories about people that dont get bfps til after af was due.
> 
> im now convinced that I'll never be pregnant. im convinced my body kills sperm. lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep DH wants me to test tomorrow again so I am. Bought FR as they are supposed to be the best at detecting early so if the hormones are low it should find them. If its a BFN tomorrow AF definetly going to appear soon!!
> 
> Tests were ok. My bloods were all normal except progesterone which was 5 and should be above 15. This would indicate that I am not ovulating. BUT. Doctor was a numpty and despite me telling him I didnt usually get a +opk until CD20 he sent me for the blood test on CD22. Ive only just found out after that you should have this 7 days AFTER you O, or 7 days before AF. So its very likely given my cycles are fairly regular that I am ovulating and the test is wrong. :dohh:
> 
> DH's SA is all fine, except motility. He got 44% on the fast motility one, and I think the WHO has now change it to anything over 40 is fine. But his immobile one was 66% which is too high. Doctor was fairly rubbish and couldnt really tell us what this meant, probably means DH swimmers are largely stagnant. So what with this and the dodgy progesterone reading we have been referred to a FC. Appointment start of November and first thing they will do is repeat the tests.Click to expand...

yeah totally sounds like your progesterone test was done at the wrong time!! how annoying is that.
is there anything you can do to help the swimmers in the meantime? is your dh ok?
november sounds like ages away, but i bet it comes around really quickly!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Anna - Oh, I'm sooo very sorry. I read your posts and misunderstood. I feel like an idiot, and hope you can forgive me and are doing ok. :hugs: I will be thinking of and praying for you. 

Honey - DH is not too happy about having to produce two back to back samples, but other than that, I think he's ok about it. He actually seems a little excited and hopeful. But keeps making cracks about hopefully finally having a "designated driver for 9 months." :haha:

Titi - I haven't been on too much, either. Trying to take a mental break, but everytime I'm supposed to be on the computer writing my thesis, I'm back here. I'm on Clomid right now, too...day 3 of it for me at 50 mg. Are they going to increase your dose, do you think? My dr. said 50 mg is kind of like a starting dose, but I don't know. :shrug: Do you have any side effects? I feel kind of sick, but could also be from the antibiotics I was just taking for a stupid UTI. 

Waiting - Any news?


----------



## honeybee28

ooooh Jill, im glad your DH is excited about it, im excited about it too!! lol. i was telling my dh about you the other day actually, about the clomid and iui, he learns everything about ttc through me. there he was just thinking that two people dtd and hey presto the stork appears! I've been telling him how sadly misguided he is. poor silly dh.

and samples two days in a row? i think ive asked you this before, but surely the second sample wouldnt be as good quality as the first, coz when you have a sa you have to leave it for a few days beforehand right?
sorry about your uti, that sucks.
oh, and what is your thesis on?

waiting, ive been trying to keep the witch contained, hope she hasnt escaped and got you? any news?

it's quiet in here at the moment isnt it. hope everyone's ok, and those of you on breaks that are sneakily reading (i know you do it! i do it too) are all ok and having a chilled out time.

lots of love and hugs and icecream and babydust.xxxxx


----------



## Dee7509

Sorry honeybee that you got the witch!


----------



## MyTurnYet

honeybee28 said:


> ooooh Jill, im glad your DH is excited about it, im excited about it too!! lol. i was telling my dh about you the other day actually, about the clomid and iui, he learns everything about ttc through me. there he was just thinking that two people dtd and hey presto the stork appears! I've been telling him how sadly misguided he is. poor silly dh.
> 
> and samples two days in a row? i think ive asked you this before, but surely the second sample wouldnt be as good quality as the first, coz when you have a sa you have to leave it for a few days beforehand right?
> sorry about your uti, that sucks.
> oh, and what is your thesis on?
> 
> waiting, ive been trying to keep the witch contained, hope she hasnt escaped and got you? any news?
> 
> it's quiet in here at the moment isnt it. hope everyone's ok, and those of you on breaks that are sneakily reading (i know you do it! i do it too) are all ok and having a chilled out time.
> 
> lots of love and hugs and icecream and babydust.xxxxx

I worry about the two days in a row, too! They actually recommend BD the day of the trigger shot, which is 36 hours before the IUI. Then we have 1 IUI and then come back the following day for another one. She said we could do 1 IUI and just BD the next day, but this will help increase our chances. I'm worried the little swimmers won't be built up enough! Especially with DH's first "low volume" SA. I'm excited, but trying not to get hopes up too much since it's not very likely to work on the first try. So funny you mentioned me to your DH...my DH knows all about you ladies! I think he's thankful I have someone to talk to. :hugs: Oh, and I cracked up about you teaching your DH all these things, I'm the same way. :haha:

My thesis is on Edith Wharton...it's not going terribly well, though. Makes me feel all stressy.

Yay to the ice cream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## honeybee28

blonde question. who is Edith Wharton? And what are you studying?
yeah i talk to dh about all the tthf girls, at first he thought i was a little crazy that i had made friends on the internet, now i think he likes that i have someone to talk to who knows what im going though. hardly anyone we know knows that we are trying, and he wants to keep it that way. 

i guess with the iui, they do something to the spermies dont they..... i wanna say 'spin'...... to get out all the good ones to use. in your pants. so, even if there are less than the previous day, they should be able to pick out some good ones!

hubs and i were talking earlier..... he basically said 'hey, do you remember when we had sex for fun, not just to try to make a baby'. hmmm. he has a point. im not great at dtd in the 2ww i must say. so our new approach is to dtd twice a week, every week, well except af week. and focus on the fun stuff, not the 'we have to do it now because my opk says so'. hang on, sounds like we're going to try to have fun...?! havent i read a thread about that before...... DOH lol.

thanks dee - when's she due for you?

i really should go to sleep. ive got to study alll day tomorrow and im feeling a little loopy already.

xxx


----------



## MyTurnYet

honeybee28 said:


> blonde question. who is Edith Wharton? And what are you studying?
> yeah i talk to dh about all the tthf girls, at first he thought i was a little crazy that i had made friends on the internet, now i think he likes that i have someone to talk to who knows what im going though. hardly anyone we know knows that we are trying, and he wants to keep it that way.
> 
> i guess with the iui, they do something to the spermies dont they..... i wanna say 'spin'...... to get out all the good ones to use. in your pants. so, even if there are less than the previous day, they should be able to pick out some good ones!
> 
> hubs and i were talking earlier..... he basically said 'hey, do you remember when we had sex for fun, not just to try to make a baby'. hmmm. he has a point. im not great at dtd in the 2ww i must say. so our new approach is to dtd twice a week, every week, well except af week. and focus on the fun stuff, not the 'we have to do it now because my opk says so'. hang on, sounds like we're going to try to have fun...?! havent i read a thread about that before...... DOH lol.
> 
> thanks dee - when's she due for you?
> 
> i really should go to sleep. ive got to study alll day tomorrow and im feeling a little loopy already.
> 
> xxx

:rofl: :rofl: This whole post just completely cracked me up!! 

First of all, BEST use of "in your pants" ever!:haha: Yup, they "wash" the :spermy: which is really weird if you think about it...I think they do call it "spinnning." Like, spin the bottle. Do you have that game in England? 

Ahhhh, you had the TTHF conversation!!! We had that a while back, but it's kind of gone out the window. Maybe we'll TTHF on vacation at the end of the month. :happydance:

Good luck studying! I'm totally loopy, too. 

Oh, and I'm studying English, and Edith Wharton is an American author from the early 20th century. She wrote The Age of Innocence and The House of Mirth, both of which were recently (like in the past 10 years) made in to pretty decent movies. I'm writing about her portrayal of marriage.


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee, damnit.....I am so sorry she showed :( Did your doctor say if you will try some other forms of fertility things while DH is getting his SA done?.....Grrrr....I am so pissed she came for you. :growlmad:

waiting, whats the news?! 

Hiya Jill!!! How are you?!

Hi Dee!! :wave:

I am going to buy a cheapy pregnancy test or two tomorrow and take one for the hell of it but I dont feel anything like I did when I got my bfp in May. I have been getting cramps and such, so its only a matter of days before she shows.....this is a long cycle....38 days....


----------



## honeybee28

hahaha yeah we do have spin the bottle here!! lol. 
Yeah, if they spin them, dont they get all dizzy!?

oh ok, that sounds cool. Her portrayal of marriage eh? can you sum it up in a sentence!?

julia i knowwwwwww, she's a biatch eh? Basically dh has his sa, then our doctor will refer us to a fertility clinic. i think they then do an hsg or a lap and dye. not sure. hopefully we wont have to wait long for the first appointment to find out what's going on.

i hope and pray you are knocked up without symptoms. Yeah 38 is a long cycle, that's my longest, mine seem to be around 34-36 days these days. it's annoying. hopefully you cycles will settle down a bit, if the witch has to show up that is. in your pants.


----------



## Annamumof2

MyTurnYet said:


> Anna - Oh, I'm sooo very sorry. I read your posts and misunderstood. I feel like an idiot, and hope you can forgive me and are doing ok. :hugs: I will be thinking of and praying for you.
> 
> Honey - DH is not too happy about having to produce two back to back samples, but other than that, I think he's ok about it. He actually seems a little excited and hopeful. But keeps making cracks about hopefully finally having a "designated driver for 9 months." :haha:
> 
> Titi - I haven't been on too much, either. Trying to take a mental break, but everytime I'm supposed to be on the computer writing my thesis, I'm back here. I'm on Clomid right now, too...day 3 of it for me at 50 mg. Are they going to increase your dose, do you think? My dr. said 50 mg is kind of like a starting dose, but I don't know. :shrug: Do you have any side effects? I feel kind of sick, but could also be from the antibiotics I was just taking for a stupid UTI.
> 
> Waiting - Any news?

its alright hun, and thank you


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> hahaha yeah we do have spin the bottle here!! lol.
> Yeah, if they spin them, dont they get all dizzy!?
> 
> oh ok, that sounds cool. Her portrayal of marriage eh? can you sum it up in a sentence!?
> 
> julia i knowwwwwww, she's a biatch eh? Basically dh has his sa, then our doctor will refer us to a fertility clinic. i think they then do an hsg or a lap and dye. not sure. hopefully we wont have to wait long for the first appointment to find out what's going on.
> 
> i hope and pray you are knocked up without symptoms. Yeah 38 is a long cycle, that's my longest, mine seem to be around 34-36 days these days. it's annoying. hopefully you cycles will settle down a bit, if the witch has to show up that is. in your pants.

In my pants! :rofl: I hope not! My first period after MMC was so bad, no cramping like I normally get but it was probably the heaviest period I have ever had! I went through alot of girly things last month!!! 
Have confiedence when stepping into the clinic that this is it. This is the last straw, and I will/am getting pregnant this cycle!!! I'd feed him sperm producing foods for the best sperm ever, lay with hips held high, then after 30 minutes put softcup in (my fault I always put the cup right in!), feed him vitamins and make sure he has 300mg of zinc! Go get Em' Em! :haha:

I have to get some food for a cookout today myhusband is having for a few of his employees. I am going to buy a few $ pregnancy tests and take one when I get back and probably one a day until she shows in 2-3 days. Whatever.......right?......


----------



## honeybee28

thank you!! yeah will see how the results come back and then action plan 'improve Team Sperm' if necessary!
mmmmm what are ya cooking? are they coming to your house? Can you make me a cheese and ham toasty for my lunch please?!?
yeah, might as well pee on a few sticks!!! I can't do it anymore though, the one pathetic little line on it's own is too depressing lol.

Who invented the phrase 'if at first you dont succeed, try, try, try again?'. i'd like to know where they found the strength to continually try and fail over and over, coz it's annoying me. Im not 'trying to get pregnant' any more. I'm hoping to get accidently on purpose knocked up instead. ha. 

is anyone doing anything fun today? im studying. and also i need to go to the post office, apply for a new credit card (going to start collecting airmiles) and change the rate on the mortgage. yes.


----------



## tryforbaby2

OOOoooH change your mortgage rate! Yesss! 
I'll make you a ham and cheese toasty with some sweet potato chips if you'd like and ship it right over! :hugs:
I think hubby just wants me to make burgers, hot dogs, antipasto salad (pasta salad) and deviled eggs. Maybe some coleslaw too. Eh who knows.....its a last minute thing.
One line is so very depressing. I used to draw a second line on my tests before I threw them away to make myself feel better. LOL 
Ugh.....studying huh......I always hated studying. 
How ya feeling love?....


----------



## honeybee28

Yup reducing it, from 4.69% down to 3.69% hurrah! more new shoes and icecream for me.

YUM YUM yes please!! love sweet potato!

im ok thanks, a little anxious about my exam tomorrow and dh's test on wednesday, but excited to be moving forward. how are you doing? dd in kindergarton?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hailey is loving school, thank you! 

Hooray for new shoes for honeybee!!! And, ice cream, of course! :)

Tested: :bfn: Blah.........whatever.......so now I wait.


----------



## honeybee28

awwww booooo to bfns. sorry sweetie. are you ok?

me and hubs are going to have 'date night' twice a week yessssssss. that means we'll make time to hang out together and go out for dates and dtd coz we want to, and not coz my cbfm says i have to. im excited about it. i wonder how long it'll last!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hi everybody! I was on vacation, had a great time, so just getting caught up. 


Honeybee, that is pretty funny about the TTHF attitude you and your hubby are going to take! lol. I don't even WANT to have sex anymore... is that bad? I kinda think it's because if we don't have sex, then I can't be disappointed when af shows.... lol. But I do it anyway... hanging out in the TWW somewhere. Couldn't test because I was on vacation.... so who knows!!! 

Anyway, I do think we all need to get back into the TTHF spirit! So if anyone has any funny stories.........?

We got back from vacation last night at midnight and have no food in the house, so for lunch we went to the diner in a town about 10 miles away. Well, after we ate and went back to my hubby's car, the car wouldn't start! GAH!! So after a bit of an argument (I was trying to make some suggestions and hubby acted like I was royally dumb, grr...) he started walking home. I went back to the diner and the waitress there practically forced me to take her car so we could go home and get our truck to tow the car home. That was SOOOOOOOOOOOOO nice of her but I was stressed the entire time I drove the car! Picked up John on the side of the road... if only I knew how to whistle! Drove home, got the truck, came back, and tried to give the waitress money to fill her gas tank. She gave me quite a fuss about it, but I just put the money under her keys, told her I loved her and walked out. :haha: Got the car towed back safely, though I was less than pleased to be driving the truck rather than sitting in the car! oh well..... :) My hubby knows how to fix cars and thinks the fuel pump went out on it. At least he can fix it and won't need to take it to a mechanic!!

What a day, when it's supposed to be a holiday! But I am glad I don't have to be at work today!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Wow Squirrel Girl! What a night out, eh?!!! That waitress was super duper nice for letting a stranger use her car!!! Very nice of her! Wish there was more people out there like her! 
Have you tested yet??? Any symptoms?

Boy, this thread has become quite slow lately. I think its because almost everyone has left to move on..... :(

AFM - I tested again this morning and got another big fat frickin' negative. Yay Me! Whatever.

So I went to the pricy tanning salon down the road and got a month package and a good bottle of tanning lotion. If I can't have a baby, I am going to look good, damnit! Right Honeybee!?.....


----------



## Dee7509

lol @ tryfor. YAY! That's the spirit!


----------



## Dee7509

Sorry about BFN though, I'm waiting for AF.


----------



## tryforbaby2

thanks dee! when is af due?


----------



## Annamumof2

well im on like CD 8 and my boobs hurting me already? dunno what that means but i stopped temping i might try it next time when i dont get my BFP


----------



## honeybee28

hahaha hell yeah julia - if we cant be pregnant than we're going to look amazingly hot instead! lol!! and dont be silly, there's still way too many of us left behind.

SG! yey! good to see you back - missed ya. so nice of the waitress!! I cant believe that! im not sure i would lend a stranger a car.
i totally get ya, i've gone off sex too, and it's coz ive been thinking about sex as something i need to do to make a baby, and nothing else. i think i've managed to break the association..... i think..... we'll see.

how about we all ditch the opks this cycle, and just focus on having amazing sex at least twice a week!? im going lingerie shopping this weekend!!!

haha at lunch today, i was sitting outside a pub and my colleague asked what i'd wanted to drink. i'd already had a beer, which tasted so amazing, been ages since i'd had one, and i had to go back to work, so i asked for a lime and soda water. 
he went inside, and came back out again and said "Em, sorry, Ive forgotten, did you want lime and soda water, or soda water and lime?". I just sat there and looked at him, and sniggered, realised he was being serious, and went "think about what you just asked me". and then nearly fell off my chair laughing! The look on his face when he realised how dumb he was was hilarious. He's blonder than me i tell you!!!!

oooooh a Mars Bar Icecream?! dont mind if i do!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

:rofl: Honeybee! That was funny! I wouldv'e nearly fell off my chair too! Too funny!
I know honeybee, but out of the original girls from last year I think it's just us. So sad. :(

I am going to start off with tanning and then hopefully get my act together to exercise and eat better again. I stopped eating healthy after the MC. At the time I didn;t feel the need to eat good anymore.

Yummm BEER! :beer: LOVE IT!

Anna, crazy sore boobs eh?....What fun! I am just starting to get some quick little pains through mine because AF is due tomorrow or the next day....Blah....first time feeling pain in my boobs since the MC though, so hopefully now I will start feeling like myself again - minus the crazy emotions.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Honeybee, I agree. maybe we should just do exactly what this forum is all about. Have Fun. I love sex, it keeps our relationship strong and intimate. I have a couple nice things of lingerie I bought months and months ago for ttc but hubby says he just loves me naked OR in cheeky underwear and a tee/tank. Let's spice it up this cycle and give it all to our men and 'maybe'he'll be able to give to us! :winkwink:


----------



## bbdreams

tryforbaby2 said:


> Honeybee, I agree. maybe we should just do exactly what this forum is all about. Have Fun. I love sex, it keeps our relationship strong and intimate. I have a couple nice things of lingerie I bought months and months ago for ttc but hubby says he just loves me naked OR in cheeky underwear and a tee/tank. Let's spice it up this cycle and give it all to our men and 'maybe'he'll be able to give to us! :winkwink:

This sounds like an awesome plan to me!!! I am so tired of having sex to conceive! I just wanna have sex for fun again!


----------



## honeybee28

bbdreams said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Honeybee, I agree. maybe we should just do exactly what this forum is all about. Have Fun. I love sex, it keeps our relationship strong and intimate. I have a couple nice things of lingerie I bought months and months ago for ttc but hubby says he just loves me naked OR in cheeky underwear and a tee/tank. Let's spice it up this cycle and give it all to our men and 'maybe'he'll be able to give to us! :winkwink:
> 
> This sounds like an awesome plan to me!!! I am so tired of having sex to conceive! I just wanna have sex for fun again!Click to expand...

YEEEY!! It is a fun plan huh. i told dh about it last night, about how i dont want to have sex 'just' to make a baby anymore, that i want it to be regular and fun, wow he got all worked up and excitable - but couldnt do anything about it coz it's his sa today! poor guy!!
We're going on our date tomorrow night and im really excited about it. Hopefully af will be totally gone by then!!

urgh i dont want to go to work! you think they would let me have a day off for passing my exam wouldnt you. but oh no, i have to trudge down the road in the rain. blah.

hope you have a great day! Loves ya.xxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Awww Loves Ya Too! :hugs:

That's the plan for me this cycle. Starting today. CD1.

The bitch arrived during the night. Ooooh what a surprise! Not!

Whatever right? I at least have tanning to look forward too this cycle too! I can feel all sexy and stuff this cycle! 

Bbbdreams, it sounds like a wonderful plan and it just may help us relax. TTC sometimes is bullshit!


----------



## Moondance

I am so over my body being weird...
I didn't really temp properly this cycle, just an occasional random temp to see what was happening...
Was trying to chillax.

AF was due according to any "normal" cycle, to arrive today. 
Started spotting yesterday. Am still spotting... but no full blown period. I've had maybe a single bit of pink the size of a quarter, in my pad, thats all, the rest is toilet paper bound and only when I go to pee... 
Boobs don't hurt... and coz I've not been paying attention to temping, I don't actually know when I ovulated, if I even did. 

I thought I knew when I did, which was CD24, I had the pains in my right ovary, very light pink spotting and egg white mucus. But a couple days later when I temped, my temp was too low for me to have possibly ovulated. I don't get it.
I'm honestly not even really "trying" anymore, if it happens it happens, I don't wanna stress out anymore!


Sorry I haven't been around much or answering everybodies chats and stuff, time has been so limited for online activity of late. Have just been flat out with life!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

No need to explain Moon! :hugs: Our bodies can sometimes be F'd up.
I take breaks here and there and then come back and then take breaks. With it being 14 cycles since we started 'actively' ttc with no viable pregnancy, I am on the same page as most of you girls. Sick of it. Sick of the bullshit, the stress, the vitamins, opk's, rrl tea, temping, softcups, etc etc.....what have you. Millions of people get pregnant without doing one of those damned things.
Thats why I vote YES to just have sex because we want to, because we want to fall in love again with our spouses, and to have fun and just do it. :cloud9:

Hope you are well!


----------



## honeybee28

Julia (haha when i wrote your name then, i wrote Hulia, and had to amend it - hulia julia!!), im real sorry the witch got you hun, that totally sucks.
but yeeeeey to the sexy cycle! woo woo. I really feel like something's changed, me and dh are all over each other and im loving it. like you, im just so over the trying. cant be bothered with it anymore.

his sa went ok today, he said it wasnt too weird or awkward, so that's good. we have to wait 2 weeks for the results though. whatever right?

moon, good to see you. hope the witch stays away.

i have to go and snuggle with dh on the couch now, see what happens! lol!!

hope you're all ok.xxxxx


----------



## Moondance

Still only spotting today on toilet paper only.
Am getting annoyed with wearing a pad, LOL - hate having underpants on and a bulky pad for no good reason. But I bet as soon as I say "stuff it" and take it off, AF will come full bore.

It's difficult for me to have sex just because, whenever I want to, because I'm not really a very sexual person. It's few and far between that I'm actively horny or wanting sex. Like my partner and I were forced to be away from each other for 7 weeks. 7 weeks of no sex and he was horny as all heck, once we were back together he couldn't keep his paws off me.
I had no sex either for 7 weeks, and no masturbating either... and I still have trouble getting horny. I have such a low libido its crazy. Wonder if that means anything.
(Something apart from "you are mental in the head" coz I know that already...)

Sometimes I wonder if being molested as a kid has damaged my brain so I can never be a sexual type person. Because anytime I'm having sex, I do picture that stuff in my head, or at least remember it, and its not good.


----------



## MyTurnYet

tryforbaby2 said:


> No need to explain Moon! :hugs: Our bodies can sometimes be F'd up.
> I take breaks here and there and then come back and then take breaks. With it being 14 cycles since we started 'actively' ttc with no viable pregnancy, I am on the same page as most of you girls. Sick of it. Sick of the bullshit, the stress, the vitamins, opk's, rrl tea, temping, softcups, etc etc.....what have you. Millions of people get pregnant without doing one of those damned things.
> Thats why I vote YES to just have sex because we want to, because we want to fall in love again with our spouses, and to have fun and just do it. :cloud9:
> 
> Hope you are well!

Amen!


----------



## MyTurnYet

honeybee28 said:


> haha at lunch today, i was sitting outside a pub and my colleague asked what i'd wanted to drink. i'd already had a beer, which tasted so amazing, been ages since i'd had one, and i had to go back to work, so i asked for a lime and soda water.
> he went inside, and came back out again and said "Em, sorry, Ive forgotten, did you want lime and soda water, or soda water and lime?". I just sat there and looked at him, and sniggered, realised he was being serious, and went "think about what you just asked me". and then nearly fell off my chair laughing! The look on his face when he realised how dumb he was was hilarious. He's blonder than me i tell you!!!!
> 
> oooooh a Mars Bar Icecream?! dont mind if i do!!

:rofl: :rofl: Thanks, I totally needed that laugh!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

oh my gosh moon! I can't imagine visualizing it over and over again. :hugs:

I wonder if you watch some porn before you do the deed or occassionally,if you will get excited?....TMI! lol

My step dad and my brother Christopher calls me Hulia! lmao
Bow chicka bow wow......I so hope being sexy and fun helps!!! I am only day 1 of the period shit but when shes gone, I am jumping on my husband! :rofl:

Ugh....the next 2 weeks are going to drag on aren't they?.....I can't wait for the SA results! I am hoping all is well, and just because you stepped foot in there that you'll get pregnant this cycle!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hiya Myturn! How are you?.....Hope everything is well!


----------



## MyTurnYet

I'm hanging in, Tryfor. :flower: Having another stress filled week and kind of in a state of panic. I decided my job is too stressful and is not helping my TTC efforts because of all the stress, long hours, and pressure, so am seeking out a new job, but now am in the midst of interviews and writing tests and background checks while trying to keep on top of my current work and planning an IUI this month. I know I shouldn't complain - I already have a job and 2 possible offers...I should feel lucky, right? 

I'm wondering if the Clomid is having an effect on my brain and perhaps is making me extra loopy. :loopy:

Julia, you inspired me to finally make the FS appointment and now it's all happening and I'm really thankful to you. It seemed less scary after you outlined the process. I will keep you posted on how it goes. 

In other news, I just noticed a new smiley. I'm going to beat SquirrelGirl at posting it: :brat:

SquirrelGirl, by the way, I missed you!!!

:hi: Moon, BBDreams, Dee and everyone else!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Tryfor, I forgot to mention that I love the quote at the bottom of your sig. Beautiful.


----------



## soph77

Hi girls, I'm back!!!!
I'm over my meltdown/hissy fit/ttc tantrum - whatever you want to call it, and have my happy back on! 

I'm feeling positive about things and am enjoying life (except parent teacher interviews this week at work, but there is nothing I can do about that). One more week of work and I am on my holidays and it's my birthday soon, so what have I got to complain about? 

I started acupuncture last week and am going again tomorrow. She says don't 'try' for 3 months while we get everything balanced and healthy egg production happening and just,,, wait for it....... HAVE FUN! If I fall pg, well that is just awesome, if not we will go balls to the wall with conception/fertility points once everything is balanced. That seems to have taken the pressure off a little. I mean I am sure I will still completely obsess, but not so much because we are working on a plan, kwim?

Ok, a funny story, or crazy, I haven't decided which yet. Dh's car is dieing a painful death. It really is running like shite and unroadworthy now. I would cost more to fix it than it is worth so he has started looking around at getting a new one. By new, I mean second hand. We just got my new car recently so not looking to spend a lot of money but he was thinking about an older 4ww with a tow bar so we don't have to rely on my car to tow the boat. He has been looking int he trading post and car yards etc.

Anyway, last night he went to a friends house and I went to bed early. I don't know when he came home because I was sleeping but he comes to bed at midnight and wakes me up. He says, 'Soph, I just bought a car.' I thought he must have gone and had a look at one that night, but nooooooooo he bought it on ebay!!!! Who buys a car on ebay? I asked him if he rang the sellers. Nope. He said he was looking for cars online and it was just freshly listed and he did some quick research and seems to think that car was worth more than what they were asking so it was a bargain and just bought it before anyone else had the chance to. Is he crazy or what??? I just got home from work and he isn't here so I don't know if there are any further developments but i think we are going to pick it up on the weekend, so I will let you know.

So I have gone back a few pages and it doesn't look like we have any more bfps. That's sad :( Lot's of visits from the witch though :( I am sorry to all of you who have her company at the moment. She left me a few days ago. I hope we don't see her for a looooong time!

Who has some happy plans for the weekend? We are going to pick up the above mentioned car and I am going to an education expo. Other than that I really hope we can get out in the boat enjoy the start of Spring.


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Myturn, Soph, Honey, BBd, Moon, Anna, tryfor and everyone else :hi:

Sorry to hear about those with af. CD1 for me today too. 

Wow! A car on e-bay, interesting! Good Luck, I hope you got a great deal!


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> Hi Myturn, Soph, Honey, BBd, Moon, Anna, tryfor and everyone else :hi:
> 
> Sorry to hear about those with af. CD1 for me today too.
> 
> Wow! A car on e-bay, interesting! Good Luck, I hope you got a great deal!

hey hun and :hugs: sorry the witch has turned up, i hope this cycle will be better for you, how long have you been trying?


----------



## Dee7509

Thanks Anna, TTC since March 08.


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> Thanks Anna, TTC since March 08.

have you been to the doctors? it took me over a year with jay and 4/5 months with skye and over a year with this one... and counting lol


----------



## Dee7509

Yes, I've been. So far, they haven't found anything they're concerned about!

Lots of boring details in my journal if you want to take a look. The link is below. :)


----------



## bbdreams

:wave:Hello Anna, Julia, Honey, Dee, Soph, Myturn, ans Squirrel!!! Hope you are all doing well! I am trying to recover from the witch... and trying to find a (legal) way to make some extra cash... we got a statement from dh's lab work and semen analysis and it was $500.00 and that isn't counting the dr's visit... so I need to get this paid off quickly, so we can go see the fs... 

It is hard to come up with that much extra cash! I don't understand why everything to do with fertility or infertility has to be sooooo expensive.

soph-goodluck with the car buy. Hope you got a great deal!

I may be crazy, but since dh's swimmers have problems swimming I am thinking of standing on my head after bd to help them out!?!:dohh: Just don't know if I can do that for very long???? And I imagine it will be a funny situation to be in. :haha: Have I gone crazy girls?


----------



## Annamumof2

bbdreams said:


> :wave:Hello Anna, Julia, Honey, Dee, Soph, Myturn, ans Squirrel!!! Hope you are all doing well! I am trying to recover from the witch... and trying to find a (legal) way to make some extra cash... we got a statement from dh's lab work and semen analysis and it was $500.00 and that isn't counting the dr's visit... so I need to get this paid off quickly, so we can go see the fs...
> 
> It is hard to come up with that much extra cash! I don't understand why everything to do with fertility or infertility has to be sooooo expensive.
> 
> soph-goodluck with the car buy. Hope you got a great deal!
> 
> I may be crazy, but since dh's swimmers have problems swimming I am thinking of standing on my head after bd to help them out!?!:dohh: Just don't know if I can do that for very long???? And I imagine it will be a funny situation to be in. :haha: Have I gone crazy girls?

hiya hun hope your doing alright


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:brat: :haha: Good job Jill! haha!! 


Hey peeps. I'm on day 3 of my "30 Day Shred" workout by Jillian Michaels. I'm going to get hotter than hot. :thumbup: Jill, I'm back on Livestrong.


----------



## MyTurnYet

SquirrelGirl said:


> :brat: :haha: Good job Jill! haha!!
> 
> 
> Hey peeps. I'm on day 3 of my "30 Day Shred" workout by Jillian Michaels. I'm going to get hotter than hot. :thumbup: Jill, I'm back on Livestrong.

I knew you would be proud. :smug: That's awesome about the 30 day shred!!:thumbup: I actually FORGOT all about Livestrong. Whoops. :dohh: I will try to get back on tomorrow, promise. 



bbdreams said:


> :wave:Hello Anna, Julia, Honey, Dee, Soph, Myturn, ans Squirrel!!! Hope you are all doing well! I am trying to recover from the witch... and trying to find a (legal) way to make some extra cash... we got a statement from dh's lab work and semen analysis and it was $500.00 and that isn't counting the dr's visit... so I need to get this paid off quickly, so we can go see the fs...
> 
> It is hard to come up with that much extra cash! I don't understand why everything to do with fertility or infertility has to be sooooo expensive.
> 
> soph-goodluck with the car buy. Hope you got a great deal!
> 
> I may be crazy, but since dh's swimmers have problems swimming I am thinking of standing on my head after bd to help them out!?!:dohh: Just don't know if I can do that for very long???? And I imagine it will be a funny situation to be in. :haha: Have I gone crazy girls?

Oh, I hate that about the FS expenses. It really is unfair and makes me angry.:growlmad: My insurance covers the "A" word, but not my fertility drugs or appointments. WTF?



Dee7509 said:


> Hi Myturn, Soph, Honey, BBd, Moon, Anna, tryfor and everyone else :hi:
> 
> Sorry to hear about those with af. CD1 for me today too.
> 
> Wow! A car on e-bay, interesting! Good Luck, I hope you got a great deal!

Aww, lots of dust to you for this cycle. :hugs:



soph77 said:


> Hi girls, I'm back!!!!
> I'm over my meltdown/hissy fit/ttc tantrum - whatever you want to call it, and have my happy back on!
> 
> I'm feeling positive about things and am enjoying life (except parent teacher interviews this week at work, but there is nothing I can do about that). One more week of work and I am on my holidays and it's my birthday soon, so what have I got to complain about?
> 
> I started acupuncture last week and am going again tomorrow. She says don't 'try' for 3 months while we get everything balanced and healthy egg production happening and just,,, wait for it....... HAVE FUN! If I fall pg, well that is just awesome, if not we will go balls to the wall with conception/fertility points once everything is balanced. That seems to have taken the pressure off a little. I mean I am sure I will still completely obsess, but not so much because we are working on a plan, kwim?
> 
> Ok, a funny story, or crazy, I haven't decided which yet. Dh's car is dieing a painful death. It really is running like shite and unroadworthy now. I would cost more to fix it than it is worth so he has started looking around at getting a new one. By new, I mean second hand. We just got my new car recently so not looking to spend a lot of money but he was thinking about an older 4ww with a tow bar so we don't have to rely on my car to tow the boat. He has been looking int he trading post and car yards etc.
> 
> Anyway, last night he went to a friends house and I went to bed early. I don't know when he came home because I was sleeping but he comes to bed at midnight and wakes me up. He says, 'Soph, I just bought a car.' I thought he must have gone and had a look at one that night, but nooooooooo he bought it on ebay!!!! Who buys a car on ebay? I asked him if he rang the sellers. Nope. He said he was looking for cars online and it was just freshly listed and he did some quick research and seems to think that car was worth more than what they were asking so it was a bargain and just bought it before anyone else had the chance to. Is he crazy or what??? I just got home from work and he isn't here so I don't know if there are any further developments but i think we are going to pick it up on the weekend, so I will let you know.
> 
> So I have gone back a few pages and it doesn't look like we have any more bfps. That's sad :( Lot's of visits from the witch though :( I am sorry to all of you who have her company at the moment. She left me a few days ago. I hope we don't see her for a looooong time!
> 
> Who has some happy plans for the weekend? We are going to pick up the above mentioned car and I am going to an education expo. Other than that I really hope we can get out in the boat enjoy the start of Spring.

Soph! I missed you!! That is good news about the acupuncture and balancing. I thought about going, too, but then got all caught up and haven't made the time. You should check out that book "The Infertility Cure." I like it, aside from the fact that it has the "I" word in the title (hate that word). It's all about naturopathy and balancing. 

I love your stories so much. That's hysterical about the car!!! :rofl: You have to fill us in on more of the details!


----------



## honeybee28

bbdreams - Ive TOTALLY done head stands after bd before!!! until someone, i think it was titi, said they werent good coz... how did she put it..... something about the 'soup overshooting' or something lol.

yey soph!! and a car on ebay?! fingers crossed for that one! hope it's ok!!

hi everyone. Me and dh went on a date last night, and afterwards had the most amazing hottest loving. omg. it was so hot. if the sex is always going to be like that, im never ttc again lol!!

gotta dash running late. lots of love.xxxxx


----------



## soph77

Ok, I managed to convince my husband NOT to paypal the money until we go tomorrow to pick up the car and make sure there is actually a car on the other end of this deal. You hear all the time of people who get royally screwed over on buying cars that do not exist. I also got his to get the VIN number and do a revs check on the car to make sure it has no money owing or encumbrances registered against it and so far it all looks pretty legit. Picking it up in the morning. Sure hope it doesn't break down on the way home!

Honey, I am so jealous of your hot date!! Dh has left me at home to go and watch the footy with his mate johnno who I call his boyfriend. I swear johnno gets to see more of my husband that I do sometimes.

Acupuncture was nice this afternoon. I had needles in my feet, ankles and next to my shins. These were the same points as last time and today I also had 2 below my belly button and one each on either side over the ovaries. I kind of fell asleep and then was half in this dream state when i started to hear myself snoring!!!! How embarrassing! She said not to worry because it happens all the time. Still I was mortified because I ain't a pretty sleeper, that is for sure. As soon as I drop off to la-la land my mouth opens up wide enough to drive a semi trailer through. I call it 'catching flies'. Dh says that i am not one of those people you could say 'sleeps like an angel'. The only thing about my sleeping style I like is that Kai sleeps catching flies too :) Like mother like son.


----------



## Annamumof2

and now happens the left boob aching yay am i ovulating or am i not.. is it a game of knowing if i am or not... who can tell


----------



## tryforbaby2

Soph, a car on ebay???? That makes me nervous! I hope everything works out great! How ya feeling? Like mother like son.....so cute! I drool sometimes but I almost always sleep with my arms over my head, and so does my daughter! lmao

Headstands Eh???......I think you might be on to something bbdreams! lol

Honeybee, sounds like super awesome passionate sex. I can't wait for the witch to go away! LOL DH said he is going to try really hard to get me pregnant this cycle! He is even going to come home at lunch time for some surprise quickie's! And middle of the night, half asleep, stinky morning breathe sex! Cant wait!!! :rofl:

TMI! I know! But I am excited!

Squirrel/Myturn, whats the 30 day shred? How much weight are you supposed to lose on that?....

AFM, cycle day 3. Blah. I wonder how long my cycle is going to be this time?


----------



## soph77

Morning girls! It's the car day today, feeling nervous....
This is the first month I have thrown away the grapefruits and epo because they were not working and I got watery this morning!!! First time in about 8 months!!!! Maybe it is the acupuncture? idk

Well, methinks I will go back to bed for some of that stinky morning breath parent fun time!


----------



## Moondance

soph77 said:


> Ok, I managed to convince my husband NOT to paypal the money until we go tomorrow to pick up the car and make sure there is actually a car on the other end of this deal. You hear all the time of people who get royally screwed over on buying cars that do not exist. I also got his to get the VIN number and do a revs check on the car to make sure it has no money owing or encumbrances registered against it and so far it all looks pretty legit. Picking it up in the morning. Sure hope it doesn't break down on the way home!
> 
> Honey, I am so jealous of your hot date!! Dh has left me at home to go and watch the footy with his mate johnno who I call his boyfriend. I swear johnno gets to see more of my husband that I do sometimes.
> 
> Acupuncture was nice this afternoon. I had needles in my feet, ankles and next to my shins. These were the same points as last time and today I also had 2 below my belly button and one each on either side over the ovaries. I kind of fell asleep and then was half in this dream state when i started to hear myself snoring!!!! How embarrassing! She said not to worry because it happens all the time. Still I was mortified because I ain't a pretty sleeper, that is for sure. As soon as I drop off to la-la land my mouth opens up wide enough to drive a semi trailer through. I call it 'catching flies'. Dh says that i am not one of those people you could say 'sleeps like an angel'. The only thing about my sleeping style I like is that Kai sleeps catching flies too :) Like mother like son.



I bought my car on ebay. $250 for a 1993 Ford Falcon. And mine actually has a somewhat rare engine in it, different than the normal Falcon engine, I don't know how... It goes like stink. 
There are a few little problems, like I don't have A/C, but otherwise, I got a bargain!
And I just paid in cash when I went to pick it up. Bugger paying for it before hand when you have to go pick it up anyway.



I had spotting for 4 days. No proper period. The spotting did come when my period would have come, but only spotting, it never went past that.
For some odd reason, have also had massively swollen gums for the past 5 days or so. It hurts! :(


----------



## SquirrelGirl

The 30 Day Shred has three work outs on it that get harder as you progress. Each has three segments with 3 minutes of strength training, 2 minutes of cardio and 1 minute of abs. 20 minutes of working out per session, so she makes you do a lot in a very short amount of time (instead of spending hours phoning it in at the gym -- according to her!) I think it promises 20 pounds in 30 days, but I'd think you'd have to be fairly overweight and also make many dietary changes as well to achieve that... A good quick workout though!

Hmmmm.... might have to get me this:
https://www.amazon.com/Restoring-Fertility-Brandon-FABORM-Wendy/dp/B001OVFAA4/ref=pd_sxp_grid_i_1_2

ooh, and this:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000I0QMZO/ref=pd_luc_sbs_03_03

somebody stop me before I buy everything on Amazon.com about increasing my fertility! aaaaah!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Squirrel, I was cracking up when I read your post because I already have "Meditations for a Fertile Soul.":haha: I put it on my iPod and fall asleep to it all the time. So far, it hasn't gotten me pregnant, but it is relaxing. :rofl:

Soph, I can't wait to hear about your car! That's good that you did all that stuff about getting the VIN. Are you the more sensible one in the relationship? Just wondering, because my DH totally is. Meanwhile I bought my last car on my lunch break from work. :dohh: It was really fun going back to the office and saying "I just bought a car!" aferwards, though. 

It sounds like the acupuncture is working! That is so exciting. :happydance:

Honey, I'm so jealous of your hot date, too! We're going to be past the TTC stage on vacation week after next and I just can't wait to not-TTC. :haha:

Well, I finished my Clomid and had my day 11 ultrasound and blood test today. Dr. just called and said all looks good to do the trigger shot (that will make me O) tonight, and then tomorrow morning we go in for the IUI! Sooooooo excited. I actually had 4 follicles, but she said "it looks like 2 are ready to go...are you ok w/ having twins?" I was like, "absolutely, I am!" :haha::baby::baby:

So that's where I'm at. I might try to take a break from TTC related stuff (like incessant internet searches, etc.) immediately after the IUI. Just want to relax and not think too much about it, so we'll see how that goes. Will try to check in, but maybe not as much in case you are wondering where I'm at. Thank God vacation is coming up so will (hopefully) take my mind off the TWW. Get back on the 28th, and the 29th is when I take the HPT.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Crap, I just realized the 27th is when AF will be due for me, which is the day before I get back from vacation. Oh my, I'm going to be soooo gutted if that witch comes on my vacation. Ugggh! So much for all my "relaxing" self-talk!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

WHOO HOOOOOOOOO for the IUI Jill!!!!!!! Just enjoy your vacation and don't think about what comes after it. So excited for you!!!!!!!! 

I ordered that yoga set, where you do a different disc depending on where you are in your cycle. We'll see how it goes... So after work, I'm going to come home and do my 30 day shred workout, then before bed do the fertility yoga.


----------



## soph77

Jill, I am sooo excited for your iui!!!! Do you have to give yourself the trigger shot? I would have no problem jabbing myself, but I know a lot of people would find it hard!! Maybe dh can give you the jab? Hope your holiday is an af free zone ;)

Car update: It is really good, a bargin, what a relief! 
I got a high on my cbfm today!! Happy days


----------



## soph77

Ok, todays plan: we are going to take the 'beast' - that is the new cars name and head to O'Reillys for some bush walking and a tree top walk.
Check out the splendour in the Gold Coast's backyard
https://www.oreillys.com.au/experiences/tree-top-walk
I heart Australia


----------



## MyTurnYet

Squirrel, that video has a different routine for where you're at in your cycle? That is really cool...now I want it, too!! I'm thinking of trying to do yoga tonight before bed. 

Soph, so you picked up the car? I'm going to go check out that link. It's my dream to go to Australia!!! Someday. It'll just be hard to get DH on that long of a flight because he's afraid to fly. I did have to give myself the shot, but I did really well! DH was going to do it, but then he had the syringe and pushed too hard on it (you're supposed to push on it a little to get the air out) and a bunch of the medication came out!!! So, after that I didn't trust him to inject me. :haha: It wasn't bad at all, and I'm a baby. :baby:

So, had first IUI today!:happydance: All went well...DH was terrified to produce a sample in the office. He had to go in this other office down the hall and there were these 2 pretty young blonde girls working in the lab. I felt kind of bad for him when I saw that, but he did his "job" and I was very proud of him. :haha: I kept thinking about how much he must love me to do that in a strange office and have to hand it off to a pretty girl. :cloud9: He had 50 million :spermy: which I think is good. :happydance: One more tomorrow, and then it's waiting time! I want to see if we can sneak in an extra BD session, too, though, for luck.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Forgot that I wanted to say...slightly worried about my DH pushing on the syringe and the medication shooting out...I hope that I got enough of it!:dohh:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ok, first... :saywhat: I'm really shocked and impressed that your doctor's office was open on a Sunday (it is Sunday, right? I didn't just forget to go to work today, did I?) ...................... I've never heard of such a thing!! I didn't realize you were starting today!!

From the limited amount I know about SA's, 50 million is good. I was thinking 40 million was the thresh hold for "good". (But I'm no expert), and besides, don't they spin it and wash out the bad ones? So 50 million to pick from sure sounds like good odds!

How much of the medicine did your OH squirt out? Did you tell your doctor? Super impressed you gave yourself the shot!! I'm not sure I'd trust my OH not to do the same thing and waste all the medicine, but I'm not so sure I could stick myself! 


I'll let you know how the fertility yoga dvd's are, but you aren't going to need em! :wohoo: But yes, they have a different workout for when you're menstruating, the folicular phase, ovulation and luteal phase. If nothing else, I hope it's relaxing. I've read sooo much good stuff about yoga and fertility and pregnancy. I keep meaning to tell LuckyD that I read an article about Yoga during pregnancy, but now I can't remember exactly what it was supposed to help with, but it was something good!! :dohh:

I got my first "I-word" appointment scheduled for January 3 at 10:30 am. The very first appointment I could get after switching insurance January 1!!! Now, OH needs to get an SA and get results back by then so I can have the most productive appointment possible. So until then, I'm just going to sit back and not obsess. I'm currently in the mindset that it's not going to happen on it's own, so I may as well relax and enjoy the next few months before all the testing starts... It's actually not a bad place to be, I feel much more relaxed about it all. And you never know, it could turn out to be a surprise.... :haha:





:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I just went back and re-read, and you did say yesterday you were starting today. I guess my reading comprehension skills aren't always sharp! And I will have every possible finger, toe, eye, boob and vajajay crossed for you. If you end up with triplets, can I have one? :rofl: 

I'm so glad you have a vacation during the TWW, I hope you have a wonderful relaxing time!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## honeybee28

jill, im so excited for you!! fx super tight for you

ive had a mega busy weekend with guests so havent been on here at all. and im running late so i gotta go but will try to catch up later!!!xxx


----------



## honeybee28

I've been to work and come home again and had dinner and STILL no one has been on here?!!? Do you all have lives or something!!?!! lol.

Jill I forgot to ask, where are you going on vacation? You've probably said already, but im rubbish at remembering stuff (except song lyrics, really good at remembering those).

I've brought one of my exams forward and I'm doing it in 2 weeks yikes, i just want to get them all done, because i know once i stop studying i wont ever start again!!

omg my friend at work told me the funniest thing today. she was telling me about her holiday and how she's really scared of snakes. she was on the plane home and she saw the pocket on the back of the seat in front of her move. she saw it do it again, and panicked and pointed it out to her hub. he saw it too, she said it was like something was wiggling around in there. she took her seat belt off and jumped on her seat and started shouting that there was a snake in there!! everyone looked at her like she was crazy, she jumped out of her seat and ran down the aisle of the plane shouting about the snake. The airhostesses and captain came out with like an extinquisher thing to kill the snake with, they opened up the seat pocket (her hubs had been holding it shut) and.....nothing!!!! Transpires that the kid in front had been sitting on her knees, so her toes had been wiggling around in the pocket!!! My friend had to walk back to her seat, EVERYONE sniggering at her, a woman was hyperventalating as she thought there was a snake on the plane, and the lady sitting on the other side of her hub asked to be moved as she didnt want to sit near the crazy people!! how funny, i was nearly crying with laughter.

sorry that was a bit long, but i thought I'd share!!

Are you having a good day?xxx


----------



## MyTurnYet

Honey, what a good story!!! That's hysterical. :rofl: Did you ever see that movie "Snakes on a Plane"? It was really the most ridiculous movie ever, but kind of funny. I'd freak out if someone was saying there was a snake! I'm going on a cruise to the Bahamas and Turks & Caicos. One week left! Can't wait! I hope there are no snakes on my boat. :boat:

Good luck on your test coming up! :thumbup:

Squirrel, yup, my doctor is open 7 days a week all year (except Christmas, I think). I was surprised when I found that out, too. :haha: The whole office isn't open, but they do appointments that are time sensitive, like ultrasounds and bloodwork monitoring for fert. stuff, and of course IUIs. I'm glad they have that policy because it means our IUI was timed perfectly. 

We had the 2nd IUI today and DH's counts were lower - 18 million this time. The doctor just said to BD for some extra counts. :haha: Hope I can manage...yesterday felt good, but today my stomach is very crampy. 

So, when I was coming out of the dr. office this morning, I discovered some kittens. There is an empty building next door and the kittens must be living under the steps. They were so cute! One was all black and the other was mostly black with white paws and a white nose. I so wanted to take them! I tried to get close to take some pics, but they were very scared. I called two animal shelters, and neither will pick them up, but said there is a feral cat population in that building, and people go down there and feed them. So I guess they'll be ok, but I feel kind of guilty leaving them there. I want a little kittie so badly, and DH says I can't have one. :growlmad:

I even named them...Jack & Diane. Like that song "a little ditty about Jack & Diane."


----------



## MyTurnYet

Squirrel, I forgot to say, good luck on your appointment coming up! I don't believe that you'll wind up needing it, but it's good to be pro-active, I think.


----------



## MyTurnYet

SquirrelGirl said:


> How much of the medicine did your OH squirt out? Did you tell your doctor? Super impressed you gave yourself the shot!! I'm not sure I'd trust my OH not to do the same thing and waste all the medicine, but I'm not so sure I could stick myself!

I didn't tell my doc about the medication, because I figured at that point, there'd be nothing I can do, anyway. We had to do the shot on Sat. night, so no doctors would be around and the medication is shipped from a specialty pharmacy. I just hope enough medication made it into me! :shrug: I'm probably worrying for nothing, though. 

So, DH had lower counts today, which I was feeling ok about since his counts were so high yesterday, but just read that washed :spermy: only have 6-12 hours to live. Isn't that crazy??? I feel like I may have O'd this morning, so I hope those poor little suckers made it!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Ahh I can't resist posting! MyTurn, your song about the feral kitties is cracking me up!

A little ditty bout Jack and Diane
Two feral kitties growin' up under the stairs
Jackie's gonna be a crazy tom cat
Diane's gonna give it up whenever she can

Oh yea life goes on
long after Jill's DH won't let her bring a kitty home : )


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ROFLMAO! Now THIS is TTHF!!! 

Honeybee, loved the story about the airplane! Especially the lady next to them wanting to move away from the crazy people!

Jill, I so want to go on vacay with you! I told my hubby that the next vacation we take needs to be somewhere warm. We always go somewhere cold, granted, we like to go skiing and cold is kind of a requirement. But still! I want to sit on a beach having a cabana boy bring me margaritas (no salt, I said no salt!!) Anybody seen the movie Office Space? That's my life at work.... It used to be hysterical, now it just depresses me.... :haha:


Teehee, now I will have that song stuck in my head, thanks so much Jaimie! :rofl:


----------



## honeybee28

oooooh Jill i really want a kitty cat but im not allowed one either! boo hoo. oh yeaah life goes on! haha love it.
ooooh my in laws went to turks and caicos this time last year, they loved it. mmm im jealous. i did a caribbean cruise a few years ago, it was amazing. i put on so much weight i ate so much! lol!
glad the second IUI went well. oooooh wonder why your tummy is crampy.
ello jaimie!!! awwww i like that you still check in, hope you're doing ok.
squirrel, if you wanna go somewhere hot but like skiing - maybe you should go somewhere with sand dunes you can do that sand boarding thing people do!! i however love salt on my margaritas. mmmmm margaaaritas. is it wrong to want one at 7,30am!?
urgh work. they've changed my hours for the next month or so, so i have to start an hour earlier but finish an hour earlier.
have a super duper fun day.xXxXx


----------



## Annamumof2

Hey all i'm here and hoovering around at the moment, Jason had a cold for a day then it was passes to Andy and now to me so i'm full of a cold now, oh and we managed to dtd for 3 days running wooooh


----------



## tryforbaby2

Sorry girlies! :wave: I have been so busy lately I havent had the chance to read anything or catch up! Will do soon! CD7 for me today (ticker is off by one day). I cant wait to get this damned witch out of my life for good!

Hot steamy sex for TTC this month! Thats it!


----------



## soph77

Oh pick me!! I had hot steamy sex last night!! dh was like a cave man, I like it like that!!
Pretty sure I Oed yesterday, so 1dpo today and the wait begins. We haven't had much bd though. Oh well, lets see what happens. 3 more days at work, can't wait for holidays, soooooooooooooo tired :(


----------



## honeybee28

Julia - wahoo for hot steamy sex, and letting the good times roll!!! YEYYY!! Hopefully it'll be the answer to all our problems! (it's certainly the answer to one of my problems lol!!)

ello Soph! ooh how long are you off for? wish our summer would come back!! it's miserable here. ooooh you have such short cycles don't you. fx.

hi everyone else, are you having a good day? 

its so miserable and cold today. Im going to have a bath and read a book i think, ive been studying all evening.
dh is playing squash tomorrow, so we've had to move date night to thursday. im so excited about it, cant wait.

xxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I just finished my first fertility yoga session. Did the menstrual phase one, since obviously that's where I'm at right now! Pretty decent into section where a doctor explained how the menstrual phase workout was to help clear things out, then follicular is to help things grow, etc. 

It was mostly just stretching to open up the hips, hamstrings and back. But in the end I did feel very relaxed. I do wish, though, they would have mentioned how often you should do the workouts..... like, do they recommend you do it every night, three times a week, or what?? oh well, I'm planning on giving it everything I got and trying to do it most nights. If nothing else it will really help with my flexibility, which will help in the TTHF-hot sex department! :rofl:


----------



## honeybee28

wahoo for increased flexibility SG!!! lol. that yoga sounds good, ive never done yoga. is it similar to pilates?


----------



## soph77

Happy day, happy day :)
I won a competition today!!
The Queensland Resources Council https://www.oresomeresources.com/ which is about mining/energy/science eduction has been running a term 3 competition where they put out a weekly question for teachers to answer. I won the week 9 question!!

This from the website:
_Question: In a solar thermal collector, what colour are the surfaces normally painted and why?

Answer: Dark coloured as these absorb more energy.

Congratulations to our winner from Week 9, Sophia Marini - Mabel Park State School._

I can't wait to see my prize!! Only thing is they will be sending it to my school and that mean I probably wont get it til after the holidays, Oh the suspense!


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> ello Soph! ooh how long are you off for? wish our summer would come back!! it's miserable here. ooooh you have such short cycles don't you. fx.
> 
> hi everyone else, are you having a good day?
> 
> its so miserable and cold today. Im going to have a bath and read a book i think, ive been studying all evening.
> dh is playing squash tomorrow, so we've had to move date night to thursday. im so excited about it, cant wait.
> xxx

2 weeks of bliss coming my way. I know they say teachers have it easy with all those holidays, but far out, we need them! There would be no teachers if there were no holidays. Such an exhausting job. Yes it is satisfying and I love it, but it sure takes it out of you and you need those holidays to recharge and get ready to face another 10 weeks with the little devils.

Honey, my cycles are dead on average for the most part on 28/29 days but the last 2 were especially short having Oed on days 10 and 8. This cycle is back to normal on cd13. Even those couple of days either way make a difference in the long run as to how many cycles you have been trying for though doesn't it? I've been going for 9 months but 10 cycles. And I think by memory you are on cycle 10 as well but have been trying since November (am I right or completely mixing you up with someone else?). It is just not fair is it?


----------



## honeybee28

Yeah soph you're right, cycle 10 but since November. it does totally suck. mine are like 33-38 days - would love them to be shorter. but im not even thinking about it. i dont know what cd im on. dunno when i'll ov. no idea when af's due. im done with ttc for now. :gun:
2 weeks, nice. Hey, i dont think we'll be going down under now, it was getting soooo expensive. may go to thailand instead. where did you go soph? we're looking at bangkok and hua hin.
im such a nightmare, i always look at about a zillion holiday options before i pick what i want to do.

me and hubs have been married for 9 months today wahoo. he cancelled squash to take me out for dinner tonight yey.
wowzers im sleepy, really need an early night.

everyone having a good day?


----------



## soph77

Happy nine months!!
Yeah I know what you say about holidays getting expensive. They add up so quickly. In Thailand we went to Bangkok and Koh Samui. Personally I wouldn't go back to Koh Samui, it was tooo touristy. I would have loved to go to Krabbi and Chang Mai. If we ever go back those are my top destinations.


----------



## bbdreams

Yay! for yoga... I have had a migraine three days in a row and yesterday I said a prayer and started yoga and God healed my headache. Today my migraine came back... I came home and did yoga and my headache is gone again. Woo hooo! Thank you Jesus! :) 
Soph you are right... if it wasn't for the holidays I don't think I could be a teacher. Those kids wear me out some days. I love them, but they test my faith!

Hello everyone!!! How is everyone doing?


----------



## honeybee28

helloooooo!!
how ya doing bbdreams? are you going with hot sex for fun this month?

im so tired, so glad it's friday tomorrow!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Ahh I can't resist posting! MyTurn, your song about the feral kitties is cracking me up!
> 
> A little ditty bout Jack and Diane
> Two feral kitties growin' up under the stairs
> Jackie's gonna be a crazy tom cat
> Diane's gonna give it up whenever she can
> 
> Oh yea life goes on
> long after Jill's DH won't let her bring a kitty home : )

This is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MyTurnYet

SquirrelGirl said:


> ROFLMAO! Now THIS is TTHF!!!
> 
> Honeybee, loved the story about the airplane! Especially the lady next to them wanting to move away from the crazy people!
> 
> Jill, I so want to go on vacay with you! I told my hubby that the next vacation we take needs to be somewhere warm. We always go somewhere cold, granted, we like to go skiing and cold is kind of a requirement. But still! I want to sit on a beach having a cabana boy bring me margaritas (no salt, I said no salt!!) Anybody seen the movie Office Space? That's my life at work.... It used to be hysterical, now it just depresses me.... :haha:
> 
> 
> Teehee, now I will have that song stuck in my head, thanks so much Jaimie! :rofl:

We should totally do a TTC cruise!!!! Now I'm thinking about margaritas, too, but am not drinking on this vacation, boo! Office Space is one of my favorite movies of all time! My office looks eerily similar to the office in the movie, and even has a similar name....scarrrryyy. 


SquirrelGirl said:


> I just finished my first fertility yoga session. Did the menstrual phase one, since obviously that's where I'm at right now! Pretty decent into section where a doctor explained how the menstrual phase workout was to help clear things out, then follicular is to help things grow, etc.
> 
> It was mostly just stretching to open up the hips, hamstrings and back. But in the end I did feel very relaxed. I do wish, though, they would have mentioned how often you should do the workouts..... like, do they recommend you do it every night, three times a week, or what?? oh well, I'm planning on giving it everything I got and trying to do it most nights. If nothing else it will really help with my flexibility, which will help in the TTHF-hot sex department! :rofl:

Yoga video sounds fantastic. I'm so going to get it! I found a prenatal yoga class that starts in October and I'm hoping the IUI worked so I can join. :haha:


soph77 said:


> Happy day, happy day :)
> I won a competition today!!
> The Queensland Resources Council https://www.oresomeresources.com/ which is about mining/energy/science eduction has been running a term 3 competition where they put out a weekly question for teachers to answer. I won the week 9 question!!
> 
> This from the website:
> _Question: In a solar thermal collector, what colour are the surfaces normally painted and why?
> 
> Answer: Dark coloured as these absorb more energy.
> 
> Congratulations to our winner from Week 9, Sophia Marini - Mabel Park State School._
> 
> I can't wait to see my prize!! Only thing is they will be sending it to my school and that mean I probably wont get it til after the holidays, Oh the suspense!

Awww, congrats on winning! And have a great time on your holiday!!



bbdreams said:


> Yay! for yoga... I have had a migraine three days in a row and yesterday I said a prayer and started yoga and God healed my headache. Today my migraine came back... I came home and did yoga and my headache is gone again. Woo hooo! Thank you Jesus! :)
> Soph you are right... if it wasn't for the holidays I don't think I could be a teacher. Those kids wear me out some days. I love them, but they test my faith!
> 
> Hello everyone!!! How is everyone doing?


Yay to answered prayers!! :hugs:

Right now, I'm praying I make the right decision in regards to work...had a couple of interviews and think I'm about to get an offer on one that would basically be going back to my old job. It's just slightly less stressful than where I'm at now, but I feel like I'm giving up on my current job and I like the people a lot. I'm confused. :shrug:

Honey, I tried to include you in my quote, and don't think it worked...happy 9 months anniversary!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girlys i'm here still, just had a really bad cold though so going to the doctors today see if they can give me some antibiotics to help me, anyway hope everyone is doing alright and that i havent missed anything.

i'm on CD 18 now and my boobs have been tender sense CD 15 i believe, dunno what that means but yesterday i started getting eggwhite and alot of it so im going to see what happens, been doing it like rabbits sense the MC so fingers crossed we will get somewhere soon.


:hugs: this is for you girlys out there


----------



## bbdreams

honeybee28 said:


> helloooooo!!
> how ya doing bbdreams? are you going with hot sex for fun this month?
> 
> im so tired, so glad it's friday tomorrow!

Hi honey! How are you?

I am good! Just have a terrible y- infection that I can't get rid of!!! Yes, I am trying for fun sex this month, but kinda hard with this monster infection!!!

Hello to everyone else! Hope you are having a good week.


----------



## Moondance

Hi there everyone, sorry again for being gone more...
Dunno what to do with myself lately. Have been trying not to obsess about the TTC stuff, and as such, haven't been near BnB much either.

Funnily enough, I managed to get so chillaxed about my cycles, that today when I went to pop in last weeks sexual escapades, I find that I'm on CD49.
O_____O

Seems like my body is putting me on stupidly long long long long long cycles. Or something, like it did last cycle. I just dunno what to expect anymore. I think I'm broken.
Don't wanna tell DP I'm all broken and can't make babies though, he'd be so upset.


----------



## honeybee28

awww moon im sure you're not broken. Why dont you go and have a chat with your doc, see if there's a reason why your cycles are so long?

hellooooooo - so, i accidently got drunk at the work party on friday. not clever, as some parts are a bit hazy and now im worried i might have said something dumb to someone important. ah well. i'll find out at work tomorrow i guess!!

is everyone having a good weekend?xx


----------



## MyTurnYet

:hi: I'm having a good weekend, but had my hair done and I think it came out too blonde. It's almost white. :dohh: Packing for vacation tomorrow! I've had a crazy couple of days. Got a job offer and accepted so will be starting a new job soon. Well, it's really my old job that I'm going back to. Anyhoo...that's caused some excitement. I'm happy, but nervous and can't help but feel a little sad. Weird mixture, I know. The older I get the harder time I have with change, I think. 

Honey - don't worry, I'm sure the people you talked to were probably drunk, too!:dohh:

Moon - :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Congrats on the new job! And hip hip hooray for vacation!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

honeybee28 said:


> omg my friend at work told me the funniest thing today. she was telling me about her holiday and how she's really scared of snakes. she was on the plane home and she saw the pocket on the back of the seat in front of her move. she saw it do it again, and panicked and pointed it out to her hub. he saw it too, she said it was like something was wiggling around in there. she took her seat belt off and jumped on her seat and started shouting that there was a snake in there!! everyone looked at her like she was crazy, she jumped out of her seat and ran down the aisle of the plane shouting about the snake. The airhostesses and captain came out with like an extinquisher thing to kill the snake with, they opened up the seat pocket (her hubs had been holding it shut) and.....nothing!!!! Transpires that the kid in front had been sitting on her knees, so her toes had been wiggling around in the pocket!!! My friend had to walk back to her seat, EVERYONE sniggering at her, a woman was hyperventalating as she thought there was a snake on the plane, and the lady sitting on the other side of her hub asked to be moved as she didnt want to sit near the crazy people!! how funny, i was nearly crying with laughter.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I just read this out loud to DH. He was laughing too. Poor your friend!

Squirrell, whats this yoga DVD you have been doing then? Sounds interesting. Ive never done yoga, Ive dont pilates before but I have decided I need to find something to do to help me relax as work getting very busy and a little stressful. I was thinking about acupuncture.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001OVFAA4/ref=oss_product

Yoga is more stretching and holding poses. For instance, the menstrual phase set I did was all about stretching your hips and hamstrings. Because you have to hold poses, it does help with strength, like abs and arms. Often I've seen Pilates and Yoga done in the same class, so they work well together.

Definitely worth trying it as it is very relaxing. You could try searching on the internet for Yoga and Trying to conceive and I think you'll come up with several articles talking about how good it is for you. In my Journal, the first several pages are all about how Yoga helps fertility. Just hard sometimes to squeeze it in to a busy day. I always feel better when I do it though.


----------



## soph77

Hi ladies, I don't have any mews or anything exciting to say today. I'm tired and feel like a big long sleep! Oh something fun I found yesterday - I joined the 21st century and bought a smart phone (not an iPhone but just the same) and found a sexual positions app so dh and I have been looking for new and exciting positions to try!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hi :wave: everybody!

I have been super busy with Hailey being in school and not enough time to sit on the computer and respond to everything.
How is everyone? Where are we all on our cycles?
I am CD13 and using opk's and having hot steamy sex, just like my love honeybee!
I have a good feeling about this cycle (so far). Last month/cycle, I didnt get a positve opk until CD22 and I am hoping I'll get one alot sooner this cycle. 
Love you ALL!!! :flow:


----------



## honeybee28

Hellooo!!!

Im not too sure what cd i am julia, i know im a couple of days ahead of you though so maybe cd15/16? i could work it out but i kinda like not knowing!! I've got ewcm today though wahoo so should ov in a few days. Gonna keep up the sexy sex during until af shows though! yeah!!
is hailey still enjoying school? has she made any new friends?

soph, yey to a new phone! I love getting new toys. i want a new camera, but i have noooo idea which one to get lol.

waiting! Hey hon, havent seen you in ages, how are you? yeah i know, hilarious story huh! Im so glad i wasnt on the plane with her, i hate snakes too i would have been the woman hyperventalating!

Jill, i hate it when my hair gets dyed too light, but it's probably not as light as you think it is. wahoooo for vacation! have a great time!

Hey everyone else!

exam a week tomorrow, revision is not going well. i don't seem to care as much as i did about my last ones, i need to get my ass into gear coz i cant fail. going to have some soup then do some studying.

Loves.xxxxx


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Hey that's a great idea Soph I'm going to look up an app for my iPhone on sexual positions now....

:hi: Honey. Not been around much as the last AF was depressing so trying to take my kind of things but couldn't stay away that long! What exam do you have coming up?

Will look at the yoga DVD Squirrel and also your journal... How did I miss stalking YOU???


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Sorry for double posting!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:haha: Waiting, I have no idea, but I'm not terribly exciting! :dohh:

Just been concentrating on working out and getting hot. Been nice to have something different to obsess about! I guess I always need something to obsess about!

LOL about the smart phone sex position app! I might be the last person on the planet without a smart phone. We don't even have cable! So I'm not sure what century my hubby and I are living in, but it's not the 21st!


----------



## soph77

Just got back from seeing my doctor. I was sort of expecting him to say come back in a couple of months and then we'll talk about it but he was awesome. He asked about my periods and cycles and ovulations. He looked at my charts and says I have a 'textbook perfect cycle'. Yay me, then wtf am I not utd yet?  He says that since I am ovulating the next step is for dh to get his sa done. After that, he can send me to have my tubes checked and take things from there. I heart my doctor.
My husband on the other hand was not so happy about the idea. He said, 'do we really want to go down that track?' To which I replied YES! He says, 'no I mean, do WE really want to go down that track, you can't just assume that I'd be willing to do THAT.' Like it is some terrible dirty thing. Anyway I put my cranky and hurt face on and he started sucking up some before he had to go out and do some errands so we will talk about it later. Grrr husbands and their stupid egos and penis complexes.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'm right there with you Soph!!! I've given my DH a deadline that he must have an SA and the results back before January 1st, which means he'd better get on it due to the holidays in November and December.... I told him that's the last I will mention it, but it's hard to not bring it up all the time! He just better get it done. Otherwise I told him we just won't have kids. If he can't be bothered to get an SA, I guess that means he can't be bothered to take care of them..... We shall see how it goes! I hope your DH realizes it will be worth it in the end without much prodding or crying on your part!! :hugs:

Oh, and so glad to hear you love your doctor! That's very helpful!


----------



## honeybee28

soph my dh was the same, he said this isnt how ttc isnt meant to be. i was like well no duh, it's meant to end up in a baby, but since that isnt working out, lets try a different way lol. 
he had his almost 2 weeks ago, they say up to 2 weeks for results, so fx we'll hear something soon.
gd luck hun, im sure he'll come around. 

SG I always have to have something to obsess about! 

waiting- exams for work, im a trainee financial adviser, yawn

have a good day!!


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Ladies,

Yay! for a nice Dr. Soph and I hope your DH comes round to the idea.

Honey - good luck with the results.

SG - that's a really lenient deadline, I'm so impatient I couldn't wait that long. I don't have a smartphone either so it's not only you! I don't even like to send text messages, it's much easier for me to call. We do have cable though.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Ladies!

Soph, Squirrel, and Honey ~ I've got my FX'd that you get spectacular SA results. I really truly feel for all of you having to deal with their reluctance and fears. Here we've been dealing with the roller coaster every cycle and all they need to do is produce a sample! Really, it isn't much different than peeing in a cup!! But I still try to be understanding about it, even if I find it frustrating that they can't just do that one simple thing when we have to do so much more. It really is just fear on their part (about their parts!). The best we can do is try to be understanding despite the fact that we have to go through so many more tests, procedures, emotional trauma, etc through all of this!

Howdy Dee and Waiting4!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Hey Jaimie - how are you?

Well I cant distract myself any more - going to go out for a run to burn of the fat that is now hanging around my waist. Lovely. Im sure I'll feel better when I come back.

Oooh, EWCM today also :happydance: :happydance: so better get downloading those iPhone sex position apps :winkwink:


----------



## honeybee28

ooooh waiting, i have ewcm too, not doing opks or anything this month, but looks like im close to ov too.

hey jaimie, yeah it's frustrating huh. how ya doing?

everyone having a good day? I just did a belly blaster dvd, oh my do my tummy muscles hurt now!! off to study.xxx


----------



## Dee7509

Hi honey, got a bit of ewcm today too so maybe we'll ov at the same time!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Soph, yay for the awesome Doctor! And hopefully DH will come around to the SA. When my DH was supposed to do his, the sterile container and the paper bag to take it to the fertility doctor seemed to sit there on his night stand for weeks, and because I think he really didnt want to do it, thats the cycle he got me pregnant. I trulythink it was to avoid the SA! lmao :rofl: Hopefully he'll just get you pregnant also so he doesn;t have to do the SA!
Honey, I have been on the edge of my seat for nearly 2 weeks waiting for your results!!! Fingers Crossed! Fingers Crossed!!!
Hiya Girls! :hi:
EWCM?.....Awesome!!!

I have been only taking opks (not digi ones) and it seems my line yesterday morning is about 5 shades darker than it was yesterday evening and this morning. Do you think it was darker because I used FMU yesterday morning? All the other opks I used SMU. I also had some clear kinda EWCM yesterday but a hard and low cervix, which was also open,but then again it has been open since my MC. My body is sending me mixed signals! It surely cant be O right? I always get horrific ovulation pain from either ovary and back pain and I havent gotten any of that.
Ugh.....Oh well!!! I have been having hot sexy :sex: every other day anyhow!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

bbdreams said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> helloooooo!!
> how ya doing bbdreams? are you going with hot sex for fun this month?
> 
> im so tired, so glad it's friday tomorrow!
> 
> Hi honey! How are you?
> 
> I am good! Just have a terrible y- infection that I can't get rid of!!! Yes, I am trying for fun sex this month, but kinda hard with this monster infection!!!
> 
> Hello to everyone else! Hope you are having a good week.Click to expand...

BOOOOO!!! To the Y Infection!!! Hope everything gets better! :flow:



Moondance said:


> Hi there everyone, sorry again for being gone more...
> Dunno what to do with myself lately. Have been trying not to obsess about the TTC stuff, and as such, haven't been near BnB much either.
> 
> Funnily enough, I managed to get so chillaxed about my cycles, that today when I went to pop in last weeks sexual escapades, I find that I'm on CD49.
> O_____O
> 
> Seems like my body is putting me on stupidly long long long long long cycles. Or something, like it did last cycle. I just dunno what to expect anymore. I think I'm broken.
> Don't wanna tell DP I'm all broken and can't make babies though, he'd be so upset.

:hugs: Miss Ya Girlfriend!!! You are not broken. If my cycles are going to stay long, I am either A). Going back to the RE before Christmas and starting our treatment we were supposed to start, or B). Going to go on birth control for a few cycles to regulate my cycles to a 28 day cycle and start all over again. At least then you will know when Ovultion is and won't have to wait 2 months for ovulation. :hugs:



Annamumof2 said:


> hey girlys i'm here still, just had a really bad cold though so going to the doctors today see if they can give me some antibiotics to help me, anyway hope everyone is doing alright and that i havent missed anything.
> 
> i'm on CD 18 now and my boobs have been tender sense CD 15 i believe, dunno what that means but yesterday i started getting eggwhite and alot of it so im going to see what happens, been doing it like rabbits sense the MC so fingers crossed we will get somewhere soon.
> 
> 
> :hugs: this is for you girlys out there

:hugs:



MyTurnYet said:


> :hi: I'm having a good weekend, but had my hair done and I think it came out too blonde. It's almost white. :dohh: Packing for vacation tomorrow! I've had a crazy couple of days. Got a job offer and accepted so will be starting a new job soon. Well, it's really my old job that I'm going back to. Anyhoo...that's caused some excitement. I'm happy, but nervous and can't help but feel a little sad. Weird mixture, I know. The older I get the harder time I have with change, I think.
> 
> Honey - don't worry, I'm sure the people you talked to were probably drunk, too!:dohh:
> 
> Moon - :hugs:

Have a GREAT Vacation!!!! :beer: :wine: party party!!! LOL Congratulations on the new job, hooray!



honeybee28 said:


> Hellooo!!!
> 
> Im not too sure what cd i am julia, i know im a couple of days ahead of you though so maybe cd15/16? i could work it out but i kinda like not knowing!! I've got ewcm today though wahoo so should ov in a few days. Gonna keep up the sexy sex during until af shows though! yeah!!
> is hailey still enjoying school? has she made any new friends?
> 
> soph, yey to a new phone! I love getting new toys. i want a new camera, but i have noooo idea which one to get lol.
> 
> waiting! Hey hon, havent seen you in ages, how are you? yeah i know, hilarious story huh! Im so glad i wasnt on the plane with her, i hate snakes too i would have been the woman hyperventalating!
> 
> Jill, i hate it when my hair gets dyed too light, but it's probably not as light as you think it is. wahoooo for vacation! have a great time!
> 
> Hey everyone else!
> 
> exam a week tomorrow, revision is not going well. i don't seem to care as much as i did about my last ones, i need to get my ass into gear coz i cant fail. going to have some soup then do some studying.
> 
> Loves.xxxxx

Sexy Sex and EWCM and No TTC Stress???? AF is so not showing up this cycle for you! Thinking of my BNB bestie!!! :cloud9:
Hailey is loving school! She was off yesterday for a teacher in service day! Hailey made a good friend, named Hailey! lmfao!!!



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Soph, Squirrel, and Honey ~ I've got my FX'd that you get spectacular SA results. I really truly feel for all of you having to deal with their reluctance and fears. Here we've been dealing with the roller coaster every cycle and all they need to do is produce a sample! Really, it isn't much different than peeing in a cup!! But I still try to be understanding about it, even if I find it frustrating that they can't just do that one simple thing when we have to do so much more. It really is just fear on their part (about their parts!). The best we can do is try to be understanding despite the fact that we have to go through so many more tests, procedures, emotional trauma, etc through all of this!
> 
> Howdy Dee and Waiting4!

 :kiss: Love you much and miss you tons!!!!! :flow:


----------



## honeybee28

longest multi post ever girl!!

wow, seems to be a lot of ewcm around huh!! My mum always says girls 'work together or live together, bleed together'. when i lived at home my sisters and i had our cycles in sync (poor daddy for having to put up with three teenagers with pmt lol), maybe us hanging out in here together has the same effect?!??!!? lmao

could be because of the fmu i guess hun? i was always rubbish with opks, coz i drink loads of water, and they always say not to use fmu for some reason. i only use smileys or cbfm so i can use fmu.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

TryFor, I agree with Honey - I am rubbish at the non digital ones. I think you are supposed to do OPKs in the afternoon rather than preg tests which is FMU but I dont think OPKs make any difference when you do them.

If you havent O yet, I imagine it will be very soon - so just keep up the good work!


----------



## Dee7509

honeybee28 said:


> longest multi post ever girl!!
> 
> wow, seems to be a lot of ewcm around huh!! My mum always says girls 'work together or live together, bleed together'. when i lived at home my sisters and i had our cycles in sync (poor daddy for having to put up with three teenagers with pmt lol), maybe us hanging out in here together has the same effect?!??!!? lmao

I've heard that too!

Tryfor - interesting question on the opks, I've never taken one with FMU so can't really say. I know they say that it shouldn't be used in the morning but don't know why. Maybe do one in the morning and see what you get?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Howdy TryFor! My understanding is that the hormone that makes us ov takes time to circulate through our systems, that is why ov sticks should be used between 10 am and 2 or so. Does seem a bit early for you to be ov'ing. If you just keep at it every other day you'll definitely have your bases covered. That is what I did this cycle, then "saved up" for a couple of days before my most fertile day.


----------



## soph77

omg I am going to kill my cockatiel!!!!!!!!! He is soooooooo hormonal and driving us up the freaking wall! 
During winter he calmed right down but as soon as Spring hit he went MENTAL! He is masturbating at least 10 times a day and for every other second he is screaming his head off for no good reason. 
As soon as his cage is uncovered in the morning he heads for his girlfriend (the peg) and pleasures himself, then starts his screaming. He flies over to Buddy's cage where he can climb down the ladder to the ground (why he doesn't just fly to the ground I don't know). He then heads for the kitchen where he wants to build a nest behind the bin. Enter any unsuspecting victim going to the fridge for a drink and BAM!! bird attack on the foot!!!! He is so naughty.
We have a friend with a female tiel, I think we need to do some matchmaking. Maybe Fletcher can go and live with Daisy for the breeding season. If they bond he may have to stay there and we can still visit him. We love him, but he is soooo anxious I think he needs to be with a female and we are not willing to have another bird.


----------



## tryforbaby2

I always used my regular and digi opk's in the morning (FMU) but I started this cycle with my SMU because I pee'd then went to the store and went right in the bathroom to pee. So since I used SMU the first day, I did that everyday. 
You girls are all right,as I do remember hearing all of that!
Dee,I amgoing to do it in the morning with FMU and see what I get. I did another one this afternoon, just to compare lines and it was even lighter than this mornings! If tomorrow morning's line is really light like this afternoons was, I am wondering if I shall consider myself as in the two week wait. I hope not, as I only :sex: 2 times!
Jaimie, I agree. I think just doing every other day should cover my bases if I havent O'd yet! Love ya lots! Miss ya!
Honey, OMG! 3 teenage girls! LOL Thats how my sisters and I are/were now! Sooo funny!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ok so I took a regular opk this morning with FMU and it is darker than the rest. So thats probably it, I am using very concentrated LH pee! :)


----------



## honeybee28

is it positive yet? I just did one (being home to study isnt good for me!!) and it was totally negative. no idea if i've ov'd already or not. not going to start obsessing again though, will just keep dtd every few days until the witch shows. she will show. she always shows. i wonder what it will be like when she doesnt show.

you having a good day?


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girlys i'm here i havent ran away lol

anyway i had blood test monday for my INR (warfarin results) anyway i was talking to the nurse there she said yes i did have a misscarrage on the 31st as it was a heavy bleed, anyway she was saying about me seeing a diffrent doctor about putting me on a injection (like the warfarin but injection form) that is safer to take incase i do fall pregnant because she thinks that the warfarin was to blame for me misscarrying, anyway i have an appointment next thursday (30th) to sort all that out, so i am hoping that this time round will be it, i have yet again the same symtoms as i did end of aug where i felt tired alot, back was hurting, i felt sick odd times, boobs was feeling strange, but sense last thursday i was on steriods and antibiotics with a bad cold, i am still on my antibioitcs till tomorrow hopefully i will be better then but for some reason i have been after it all the time, why is this?

anyway i hope you girls are doing alright and that there was some BFPs while i was away, if not fingers crossed for you girls and take it easy


----------



## tryforbaby2

Take Care Anna! 

Honey, the lines yesterday were the same in color, but when I used to take thses tests the test line would be mega mega dark, so I am waiting until I see some of that again. Plus I normally get wicked Ovulation pains in one of my ovaries I believe on the day of ovulation. I think its going to be another long long cycle.......blah
I hope she doesnt show for you, its getting old already!!! lmao I am CD16 today so 'roughly' you'd probably be around CD20-ish right? Do you normally ovulate around then?
Any news on the SA yet?


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Honey & Tryfor - I think today might be ov today for me. Will do OPK later today so will know for sure! 

Anna - :hi:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hiya Dee!!! OOoooh! Have fun :sex:

My opk today has lines that are the same color. After about an hour or two I decided to dip my digi in the pee from this morning (I didnt want to dump it just incase I changed my mind) and the digi is negative with a very light line. I have been feeling little twinges in my right and left ovary, but then again I guess it could be constipation pains. 

I am in a bit of a mood today, as I get every week around thursday or friday. Wouldve been 24 weeks this week. Totally sucks seeing other girls moving on past the past I was. Don't get me wrong, its great that everything is going great, it just sucks.

Blah......well on a better note, today is our 4th wedding anniversary! I bought 3 lobster tails, steamed seasoned shrimp and cream of crab soup for dinner for my hsuband, hailey and I. I am going to light some candles, enjoy my red wine, and then after dinner,give hailey a bath, read her book 'Olivia', put her to bed and then happy baby dance time with daddy!!!

:sex:

Wahoooooo!


----------



## honeybee28

awww happy anniversary hun!!! hope a nice evening with your hubs will change your mood around.

yeah i must be around there. i normally ov around cd 16-cd20. so i may have ov'd already, or maybe i will do soon! who knows. i seem to get bad ov pain every other month. had it last month, so not expecting it this month. we'll see. yeah it is old already.

ooooh dee, fx for your positive opk. i love that loads of us are in sync.

soph, you must be well into the 2ww by now?


----------



## Dee7509

Thanks Honey and happy anniversary tryfor. Food sounds yummy. Have fun!


----------



## honeybee28

SA RESULT SA RESULT!! My doc just called, hubs spermies are all ok WAHOOOOOO!!!!! Yeah!!!! 
She's referring us to a fertility clinic who can start looking into things further. Really hope it happens for us soon so we don't have to go down that route though.
Called hubs to tell him, he is SO relieved!!!


----------



## Dee7509

Yay just got positive OPK! CD15 - wow!


----------



## Dee7509

honeybee28 said:


> SA RESULT SA RESULT!! My doc just called, hubs spermies are all ok WAHOOOOOO!!!!! Yeah!!!!
> She's referring us to a fertility clinic who can start looking into things further. Really hope it happens for us soon so we don't have to go down that route though.
> Called hubs to tell him, he is SO relieved!!!

Wonderful news for you! :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee28

oooooh yey for the ovuliciousness Dee!! have a fun time with your dh!!


----------



## honeybee28

Dee7509 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> SA RESULT SA RESULT!! My doc just called, hubs spermies are all ok WAHOOOOOO!!!!! Yeah!!!!
> She's referring us to a fertility clinic who can start looking into things further. Really hope it happens for us soon so we don't have to go down that route though.
> Called hubs to tell him, he is SO relieved!!!
> 
> Wonderful news for you! :thumbup:Click to expand...

thank you!! I'm really relieved.

but if everything's ok, why the heck arent i knocked up yet!?


----------



## Dee7509

Will do. :blush:


----------



## Dee7509

honeybee28 said:


> Dee7509 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> SA RESULT SA RESULT!! My doc just called, hubs spermies are all ok WAHOOOOOO!!!!! Yeah!!!!
> She's referring us to a fertility clinic who can start looking into things further. Really hope it happens for us soon so we don't have to go down that route though.
> Called hubs to tell him, he is SO relieved!!!
> 
> Wonderful news for you! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thank you!! I'm really relieved.
> 
> but if everything's ok, why the heck arent i knocked up yet!?Click to expand...

That's the million dollar question! Sometimes, it just takes a while I guess.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

That is really great news HoneyBee! I know it still doesn't answer the million dollar question but I hope you are relieved to know that the results are good : )


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> SA RESULT SA RESULT!! My doc just called, hubs spermies are all ok WAHOOOOOO!!!!! Yeah!!!!
> She's referring us to a fertility clinic who can start looking into things further. Really hope it happens for us soon so we don't have to go down that route though.
> Called hubs to tell him, he is SO relieved!!!

Im so glad they came back ok :happydance::happydance: may be a little look see in side your tubes will be enough to get the ball rolling :flower:

Just had to stop by and say hi :hugs::flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> SA RESULT SA RESULT!! My doc just called, hubs spermies are all ok WAHOOOOOO!!!!! Yeah!!!!
> She's referring us to a fertility clinic who can start looking into things further. Really hope it happens for us soon so we don't have to go down that route though.
> Called hubs to tell him, he is SO relieved!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: HOORRRAAAYYYY!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:



Dee7509 said:


> Yay just got positive OPK! CD15 - wow!

Awesome news! Have fun! :winkwink:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hi Niamh! Hope all is well!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

honeybee28 said:


> Dee7509 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> SA RESULT SA RESULT!! My doc just called, hubs spermies are all ok WAHOOOOOO!!!!! Yeah!!!!
> She's referring us to a fertility clinic who can start looking into things further. Really hope it happens for us soon so we don't have to go down that route though.
> Called hubs to tell him, he is SO relieved!!!
> 
> Wonderful news for you! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thank you!! I'm really relieved.
> 
> but if everything's ok, why the heck arent i knocked up yet!?Click to expand...

If I knew hun I would be knocked up too!! V pleased SA was normal. I got my +opk tonight so some more :sex: for tonight. Feeling hopeful this month will be the month.

Happy anniversary try for. Ours was last week too.


----------



## soph77

Awesome news Emily, yay for dhs sa!!!!

Happy anniversary Julia!! Lobster sounds delicious, yummy!

bfn today, boo hoo. The weather has been rainy and cloudy all freaking holidays. The boat is all ready and fueled up, now we just need some sunlight!!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Hi Niamh! Hope all is well!

Not to bad hun MS gone but having problems with my blood sugars they are getting to high, so going to ring the hospital this morning and see what they say, I hope they listen and do not just brush my concerns aside
Im worrying about baby now, if left he or she may get to big and I look 6 months at the mo :haha: yet Im losing weight !!! what do you know I get pregnant and then lose weight with out even trying :haha:

other wise Im grand :flower:

How are you doing :hugs:

Soph stupid AF, would she ever just get lost somewere :hugs: get out on that boat and have fun, dont fall in :winkwink: how the weather my friends were saying the summer is slow to start this year


----------



## tryforbaby2

Wanting, thank you! Happy Anniversary to also!!! 

Soph, sorry for the bfn, but you heard it a hundred times before....some women don't get a bfp until closer to their period. (please dont slap me! lol)
Have fun on the boat!

Honey, Hows the sexy sex going?

Niamh, I hope everything turns out to be ok for you!
I am ok. I still cant get out of my miscarriage. I am fine for a few days, then I crash for a day or two and cry all day, then back to being ok again. I am desperate to get pregnant before my due date of January 22nd. I then see people who I was pregnant with or people who got pregnant after I did and then I see the weeks they are, I cant believe how it flew by, and how far past the dreaded 12 weeks they are!!! It just sucks waiting so long for a baby to then lose it and have to try all over again.....blah......sorry dont want to bring anyone down. But on the bright side, I have some great friends left in tthf!!!! I just hope now that we can all move on from here!

Say hi to the girls in tthfutd! I tried going in there 2 times and lets just say I had a bad reaction and ran straight out of there!!! 

AFM-CD17 and I am still awaiting ovulation. My opk's are the same in color, not quite positive yet. We plan on taking the Rhino (its a UTV) out all day tomorrow. Packing a lunch and snacks and drinks and the three of us going. Did not do sexy sex last night but hopefully tonight or this afternoon,if I can get him home early! So far CD10 CD12 CD14 did not CD16.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Tryfor sending you dust to get utd before Jan :dust: :dust:

I've managed :sex: cd8, 11, 14, 17, 18 (+opk) Not sure we have the energy tonight but probably need to give the :spermy: a rest anyway.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Wow its quiet on here. Where has everyone gone?


----------



## honeybee28

here i am! randomly did an opk today and it was positive. exactly 5 weeks after my last positive opk. i hate long cycles!!!

how ya doing?xxx


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Yay for +opk!! I'm good. Just watched Salt with Angelina Jolie. Rubbish. You?


----------



## honeybee28

ahhh was it? i was half thinking about seeing that. watched x factor, then Collateral. Going to bed now!! night night.xxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Wanting, thank you! Happy Anniversary to also!!!
> 
> Soph, sorry for the bfn, but you heard it a hundred times before....some women don't get a bfp until closer to their period. (please dont slap me! lol)
> Have fun on the boat!
> 
> Honey, Hows the sexy sex going?
> 
> Niamh, I hope everything turns out to be ok for you!
> I am ok. I still cant get out of my miscarriage. I am fine for a few days, then I crash for a day or two and cry all day, then back to being ok again. I am desperate to get pregnant before my due date of January 22nd. I then see people who I was pregnant with or people who got pregnant after I did and then I see the weeks they are, I cant believe how it flew by, and how far past the dreaded 12 weeks they are!!! It just sucks waiting so long for a baby to then lose it and have to try all over again.....blah......sorry dont want to bring anyone down. But on the bright side, I have some great friends left in tthf!!!! I just hope now that we can all move on from here!
> 
> Say hi to the girls in tthfutd! I tried going in there 2 times and lets just say I had a bad reaction and ran straight out of there!!!
> 
> AFM-CD17 and I am still awaiting ovulation. My opk's are the same in color, not quite positive yet. We plan on taking the Rhino (its a UTV) out all day tomorrow. Packing a lunch and snacks and drinks and the three of us going. Did not do sexy sex last night but hopefully tonight or this afternoon,if I can get him home early! So far CD10 CD12 CD14 did not CD16.

Hey hun I have another GTT on tuesday and they wrote a letter for the diabetec doctor to see me at some stage, I swear backwards comes to mind or very slow :growlmad: so Im really watching what I eat and logging my sugars so I can show them ,so feeling better about it now.

I do remember feeling the exact same after I had my MMC, I needed to be pregnant again and for once I was very lucky and fell very quickly I should have been due in the January the 30th and being pregnant did help although after I had my DS in March I greived for the baby I lost again but I was happy with how things had turned out in the end, Ild never give him back LOL. I hope it gets easier for you hun and I hope I hear a BFP news very soon :hugs::hugs:
PS Ill pass on the hello and dont worry I understand :hugs:


----------



## Moondance

Thanks everyone for the hugs...
I'm up to CD 56 this time.
Am fairly certain I am not pregnant, I have all the symptoms of up n coming menses. Sore boobs/nipples, teary and emo....
Hating this long cycle stuff.

Apologies for not like... reading every single thing and responding to everyone else. But I hope everyone else is going okay and not having med issues or anything like that. Love you all to bits. Brain is just out of it.
Today I was catching a train, and I had to get off at this certain stop to switch to a bus because there was track work. I was so dumb I got off at completely the wrong station then had to go back to another platform to go to the same place I was already going, delaying my trip by almost half an hour with the wait for the next train and another bus. Felt so dumb!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

:hugs: Moondance.

This tcc stuff is rubbish!


----------



## Moondance

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> :hugs: Moondance.
> 
> This tcc stuff is rubbish!


Certainly feels that way sometimes, huh?
Though in all fairness, I probably had long cycles like this before, but because I wasn't paying attention to cycles and my body and stuff, I never noticed. But now I am noticing, its weird and feels horrible.


----------



## honeybee28

awww moon, hope you're ok. have you seen your doc about the long cycles yet? sorry about the train thing, i do dumb stuff like that all the time. like i go to the store to get something, and buy tons of stuff, but forget to buy what i actually went in there for.

well, i got a letter with the scary 'i' word in it today. I've got an appointment for 5th november (happy bonfire night to me) for an infertility clinic. (cant they call it a fertility clinic? or 'clinic to improve one's fertility. i dont like the i word) I dont even know what will happen to me when i get there! The letter is just addressed to me, and it's something to do with the gynaecology department at our local hospital so i guess maybe its about my tubes or something. 

seeing the word infertility in writing has scared the bejeezus out of me, i really hope that isnt what i am. grrrrrrrr

im at home studying and eating DOnuts today.yum.

waiting, how ya doing?

How's everyone else?

xxxx


----------



## Moondance

honeybee28 said:


> awww moon, hope you're ok. have you seen your doc about the long cycles yet? sorry about the train thing, i do dumb stuff like that all the time. like i go to the store to get something, and buy tons of stuff, but forget to buy what i actually went in there for.
> 
> well, i got a letter with the scary 'i' word in it today. I've got an appointment for 5th november (happy bonfire night to me) for an infertility clinic. (cant they call it a fertility clinic? or 'clinic to improve one's fertility. i dont like the i word) I dont even know what will happen to me when i get there! The letter is just addressed to me, and it's something to do with the gynaecology department at our local hospital so i guess maybe its about my tubes or something.
> 
> seeing the word infertility in writing has scared the bejeezus out of me, i really hope that isnt what i am. grrrrrrrr
> 
> im at home studying and eating DOnuts today.yum.
> 
> waiting, how ya doing?
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> xxxx

Honeybee babe, I'm sure you're not infertile. 
Your body is just currently attempting to find the perfect egg to make the perfect baby, thats all. :hugs:

I have a new friend Steph IRL now, she recently fessed to me that she's trying to get pregnant with her partner. They each have 2 kids to previous partners but none together, so last month she had her IUD out and now they're trying. So we're trying together.
I will seriously scream though if she gets pregnant before me, LOL

But no, I haven't seen a doc yet, as its only been this cycle and the last that were this long.
This one has me beat though. I've had bleeding, swollen, sore gums for some unfathomable reason. My head just keeps completely spacing out. I did do a pee stick, but it said negative, so I've just been waiting for AF to show up. So once it comes, I can speak to a doctor about why all of a sudden my cycle went from 37 days to 60. Coz thats a bit random and weird, even for me.


----------



## honeybee28

ahhhh i really hope she doesnt get knocked up before you! Expecially as she hasnt been trying long, i get CRAZY jealous of those girls that get knocked up straight away.

hope you're right, and i hope my body hurries up and finds the perfect egg already coz it's wearing thin now. 

xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

well girls the witch got me today, so CD1 here i go again

first period after MC i guess


----------



## Dee7509

Honey - :hugs:

Anna, so sorry the witch got you. :flower:

Moondance & waiting & everyone else :hi:


----------



## Annamumof2

so i guess its back to temping for me in the mornings if i can lol


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Honeybee - my fertility clinic appt is on 3rd Nov! It was me that the appointment is in the name of. Even although the stupid doctor messed up my ovulation tests and I only did the test a day after I ovulated (when it should be 7 days after), and DH's SA is borderline high immotile. Grrr...

Im sure its just the way they do it, nothing to worry about.

Its so sad but I am kind of hoping its like smoking at a bus stop, as soon as you light the cigarette the bus turns up....


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Hey Dee, how are you?

Anna, sorry :witch: arrived


----------



## honeybee28

haha ive never heard that expression, but i totally hope it's like smoking at a bus stop too!! that's good that you have your appointment around the same time. 
do you know what will happen to us? Will your dh go with you?xxx


----------



## Dee7509

That's how I feel about paying for fertility friend. The cycle I decide to pay for a one year subscription, I'll get my bfp!

Honey, I don't like the I word either!


----------



## soph77

Morning ladies!!!!
Got a lovely surprise when I opened FF to put my temp in. It said happy birthday!!!!!
I'm a third of the way to 99 years ;)
dh took me out to a really swanky restaurant last night for dinner and we pretended that we were rich, it was pretty funny. I got a bit messy drunk, yummy brandy alexander cocktails.
I definately am not pregnant and dh is still uncomfortable with the sa and our reproduction challenges talk but has promised me that we will have the talk by the end of the holidays because I said that was what I wanted for my birthday ;) If I couldn't have a baby for my birthday, he could at least give me the talk!
It looks like we are all at the stage of getting a little help. It is good that we can all go through these things together.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:wave: hiya ladies! Been gone from BnB for several days, and just got caught up. 

I love the bird stories! Such a dirty bird, Soph! Sounds like he really does need a girlfriend!


----------



## Moondance

DP and I have been bonking like rabbits the past 2 days. I would have thought with my AF suspected to be coming real soon, that the bonking would have triggered her arrival (it used to do it a few years ago, if AF was soon due, having sex would start the bleeding early).
Still nothing... Boobs started hurting last Tuesday, and they only usually hurt for a week before AF arrives, so its gotta be soon.
Feeling really headachey today. Yuk.


Found this stupid link today about a book that claims to help people cure infertility...
Who else thinks this is a total crock?
https://www.pregnancymiracle.com/Pregnancy-Miracle.htm?hop=cbjagoan


----------



## honeybee28

Happy birthday Soph!!!!!!! woop woop to swanky cocktails. Did you get any good presents? 
Ahhhhh I love that we can all support each other, it rocks. F*ck knows where I would be without you guys.xx

ello SG, missed ya, how are you? Still doing the yoga dvd?

Moon, I'm in a bit of a rush but will have a look at that link earlier. Maybe you could go to the doc and get him to kick start your cycle. do you have any idea when you ov'd?

xxxxxx


----------



## soph77

I treated myself to a trip to IKEA and bought a coatrack, frypan and some other random stuff :)
Dave bought me a beautiful dress, Kai gave me a hand painted paper mache giraffe and Jai will give me his gift next week when he comes back from his mums. From my MIL I got a $100 gift card so I can go shopping, yay! My mum and dad say my pressie is on hold until after the show on the weekend.
Have I told you about the show? Well, you know how I do belly dancing? My mum is the teacher and the owner of the belly dance academy. Every year we have a big concert and it is on Sunday. So I have made my costumes and am still trying to learn to use a new dance prop which I thought would be awesome for my solo, but didn't order them in time and only just received them in the post a week ago so I have not even learned to use them yet!!!!!! Talk about leaving things to the last minute!!!!! Doesn't help that I am on holidays so feel to lazy to actually work at something!


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> awww moon, hope you're ok. have you seen your doc about the long cycles yet? sorry about the train thing, i do dumb stuff like that all the time. like i go to the store to get something, and buy tons of stuff, but forget to buy what i actually went in there for.
> 
> well, i got a letter with the scary 'i' word in it today. I've got an appointment for 5th november (happy bonfire night to me) for an infertility clinic. (cant they call it a fertility clinic? or 'clinic to improve one's fertility. i dont like the i word) I dont even know what will happen to me when i get there! The letter is just addressed to me, and it's something to do with the gynaecology department at our local hospital so i guess maybe its about my tubes or something.
> 
> seeing the word infertility in writing has scared the bejeezus out of me, i really hope that isnt what i am. grrrrrrrr
> 
> im at home studying and eating DOnuts today.yum.
> 
> waiting, how ya doing?
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> xxxx

INFERTILITY???!!!! I dont like that word either! Why cant they just say, the clinic that helps you achieve your dreams????......lol

Cycle Buddy!!! :)



Annamumof2 said:


> well girls the witch got me today, so CD1 here i go again
> 
> first period after MC i guess

:hugs:



soph77 said:


> Morning ladies!!!!
> Got a lovely surprise when I opened FF to put my temp in. It said happy birthday!!!!!
> I'm a third of the way to 99 years ;)
> dh took me out to a really swanky restaurant last night for dinner and we pretended that we were rich, it was pretty funny. I got a bit messy drunk, yummy brandy alexander cocktails.
> I definately am not pregnant and dh is still uncomfortable with the sa and our reproduction challenges talk but has promised me that we will have the talk by the end of the holidays because I said that was what I wanted for my birthday ;) If I couldn't have a baby for my birthday, he could at least give me the talk!
> It looks like we are all at the stage of getting a little help. It is good that we can all go through these things together.

I mentioned on facebook as well BUT Happy Birthday!!!!!! :hugs:



SquirrelGirl said:


> :wave: hiya ladies! Been gone from BnB for several days, and just got caught up.
> 
> I love the bird stories! Such a dirty bird, Soph! Sounds like he really does need a girlfriend!

:hi:



Moon, :hi:


AFM, I am still having somelight cramps in my ovaries along with very creamy CM at cervix, which is high and semi-hard, but feels open still. I am wondering if I shall dtd again tonight. I have BD this cycle CD10, CD12, CD14 CD18 and CD19 using softcups and having rauncy love!!! :sex:

I am CD22 today and I did an opk for the heck of it and its still super positive!?? :shrug: WTF????

I have got a major pimple breakout on my face and shoulders and I start a small part time seasonal job tomorrow at bath and body works in my local mall. I am nervous but excited to get out of the house! :)


----------



## Dee7509

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> Hey Dee, how are you?
> 
> Anna, sorry :witch: arrived

Doing well, thanks. 

:hi: everyone.

Soph, happy birthday!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Happy B-day Soph!

Honeybee, yep, still doing the yoga. I do it every single day (except when we went to Minnesota for my OH's grandma's funeral, though I did as much of the dvd that I could remember). Tonight will be my first night doing the luteal phase set.... The three other sets were really good, and I quite like it.


----------



## Moondance

honeybee28 said:


> Moon, I'm in a bit of a rush but will have a look at that link earlier. Maybe you could go to the doc and get him to kick start your cycle. do you have any idea when you ov'd?
> 
> xxxxxx

I thought I ovulated around CD25, like normal, as I had thick eggwhite CM, I had pain in my right ovary, I had slight pink spotting... all the usual ov signs... But my temps say no, that nothing happened.
Admittedly, I wasn't temping properly this cycle, I just am SO SO over it.

And I don't want to trigger AF, hellz no, I just am watching and waiting this cycle, waiting her arrival. When she arrives, THEN I will see the doctor and ask questions.
Nipples are sensitive as.
Feels nice when my DP plays with them though, LOL


----------



## honeybee28

Sure you're not knocked up moon?

wow soph that's amazing about the show!! I knewyou did belly dancing, but you have to do a solo! wow, brave lady, I wouldnt have the bottle to do that.

did i tell you guys I passed my exam!? yey me. one more to go.

julia i had positives for 3 days in a row on ics, it was negative yesterday so i stopped testing now (had a little insurance bd last night though!!)

how is everyone? Where's Jill?

xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

i got thrush or yeast infection :-( and a period ugh i dont like this cycle one bit


----------



## honeybee28

oh anna, thrush and a period together, that's not good!! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> oh anna, thrush and a period together, that's not good!! Hope you feel better soon.

thanks hun, just cant wait till i go see the doctor tomorrow and swop over from warfarin tablets to the injection, the person on the phone from the clinic told me that i wont need my bloods checked alot as well which is good, i just cant wait now then maybe i will get my baby


----------



## Dee7509

Anna, that's just awful. Hope it clears soon....both the witch and the other.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Honey I had a positive (really dark) still yesterday which would have made 4 days in a row with a super dark positive, all the same dark purple color!!! Now today the outside of my V hurts. I hope I didnt O yesterday, I havent bd in a few days!!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

honeybee28 said:


> Sure you're not knocked up moon?
> 
> wow soph that's amazing about the show!! I knewyou did belly dancing, but you have to do a solo! wow, brave lady, I wouldnt have the bottle to do that.
> 
> did i tell you guys I passed my exam!? yey me. one more to go.
> 
> julia i had positives for 3 days in a row on ics, it was negative yesterday so i stopped testing now (had a little insurance bd last night though!!)
> 
> how is everyone? Where's Jill?
> 
> xxx

Here I am! I just got back from vacation yesterday and have been lurking a bit since then...trying to catch up on the posts but feel a bit sleepy. Welp, I'm not knocked up. AF arrived the last day of vacation so the first IUI didn't work. :nope: I feel ok about it. I'm starting a new job soon and at least won't have to start with immediate morning sickness. Trying to see the bright side. :flower: Moving on to IUI #2 this cycle. 

Vacation was sooooooooooooooooooooo amazing. I loved every second of it. We went on a cruise to Bahamas and Turks & Caicos. Amazing weather, beaches, days of doing nothing...feel so much better and relaxed now. DH and I had so much fun. :cloud9:

Honey, congrats on passing your exam!!:thumbup:

How is everyone else doing? I missed you all!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Massive hugs Jill. Way to look at the big picture with the job and next cycle. So glad you had a wonderful vacation.


----------



## Dee7509

:hi: Hope everyone's well.

Sounds like a wonderful vacation!


----------



## tryforbaby2

MyTurnYet said:



> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> Sure you're not knocked up moon?
> 
> wow soph that's amazing about the show!! I knewyou did belly dancing, but you have to do a solo! wow, brave lady, I wouldnt have the bottle to do that.
> 
> did i tell you guys I passed my exam!? yey me. one more to go.
> 
> julia i had positives for 3 days in a row on ics, it was negative yesterday so i stopped testing now (had a little insurance bd last night though!!)
> 
> how is everyone? Where's Jill?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Here I am! I just got back from vacation yesterday and have been lurking a bit since then...trying to catch up on the posts but feel a bit sleepy. Welp, I'm not knocked up. AF arrived the last day of vacation so the first IUI didn't work. :nope: I feel ok about it. I'm starting a new job soon and at least won't have to start with immediate morning sickness. Trying to see the bright side. :flower: Moving on to IUI #2 this cycle.
> 
> Vacation was sooooooooooooooooooooo amazing. I loved every second of it. We went on a cruise to Bahamas and Turks & Caicos. Amazing weather, beaches, days of doing nothing...feel so much better and relaxed now. DH and I had so much fun. :cloud9:
> 
> Honey, congrats on passing your exam!!:thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I missed you all!Click to expand...

:hugs: I am sorry Jill. I think thats why I am too afraid to just go start my treatment with clomid and IUI because its so expensive and it may not work right away. My procedure and clomid, hsg would have costed me around $1000.00 a month (a cycle). You are in the USA, so depending on your location, what is the price where you are?
Glad to hear you had a dreamy vacation!!!!



Dee7509 said:


> :hi: Hope everyone's well.
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful vacation!

:wave: How are you?

Hi everyone!!!! Where is everyone at on their cycles???


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Tryfor, I am well thank you. Fertility treatment is so expensive. I know someone who can't afford it and has been ntnp for close to 5 years. It's heartbreaking isn't it?


----------



## tryforbaby2

It is heartbreaking Dee. 

It is very expensive. My last resort is donating my eggs and putting my ttc efforts on hold for 6 months to a year and doing what they would need me to do for that. Its an option anyway.

I have homemade chicken soup in the crock pot, as that is what we are having for dinner tonight.

How is everyone???


----------



## honeybee28

Jill!!! I missed you girl!! I'm so sorry the iui didnt work this time, fx for the next round. What's the max number of rounds the suggest you do? Hopefully you'll get it this time so you wont need to find out! on the plus side, wow, your vacation sounds so amazing. i need to have a look at your pics on fb, i just saw a sunset one, looks so fab! good luck for your new job, when do you start!!

hey julia, hope you didnt ov just now, and you are still my cycle bud!!

mmmm your dinner sounds good. I popped out to the bar for a couple of beers (naughty me) and some snacks with a couple of girlfriends, was really nice to have a catch up.

hope you're all ok.xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Honeybee, you deserve to treat yourself at the bar with your friends! I hope I O'd CD18 or CD19 too! I didnt bd after CD19! 

Ahhh the suspense is killing me! I want to test so bad....I have pimples really really bad that I am actually embarrassed to go out in public!!! It must be stress or crazy hormones! Blah....


----------



## honeybee28

i dont have the urge to test at all, I know this isnt it again. Ive known it's not it every month, so if i feel like it isnt it, i kinda know it's not. that doesnt make any sense does it, but hopefully you know what i mean!!
aww, sorry about the pimples i hate it when my skin is bad. have you started work yet?

how is everyone today?

xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

I had orientation the other day, but nothing else until October 10th. Its only very part time 12-16 hours a week I believe they said. I went shopping today for some things for the house. Now I am on the hunt for a wood shelf in dark cherry for under my wedding pictures but above my sectional.

I hate feeling like its not our month. :hugs: Love You!!

I have a really low and hard cervix and I have extra creamy CM (finally), havent had good CM since before MC!! I am hoping my bodu is getting back to normal. It has been 3 months now, so it should be back to normal.

How is everyone on their cycles?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey honeybee, dee and tryfor! MyTurn and I are both doing clomid + IUI cycles this month and are very close in cycle days. I'm going all out again - temps, opk's, softcups : ) I even got a fancy new ticker!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Jaimie, that ticker is so fancy, it's invisible! :haha:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Seriously! It is the mysteriously non-appearing ticker! I like the alternatickers website but BnB won't let you post tickers from some third party sites apparently. It was all fun and halloweeny. I guess I'll just use a fertility friend ticker. Tick Tock!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Holy crap when I finally posted that message and gave up all hope my fancy alternaticker showed up. Nice!


----------



## honeybee28

jaimie!!! Does this mean you'll be playing here a little more? I sure hope so. hehehe I love your fancy invisible ticker too.

Julia, glad you feel like you're getting back to normal, hopefully you'll be normal for a few more days, then preggo!!!

I'm 5dpo i think. rocking the creamy cm, and mood swings lol.

i had yummy roast gammon for dinner, and warm chocolate dessert with vanilla ice cream nom nom nom.

xxxxx


----------



## honeybee28

there it is! I see it!!! Fancy pants ticker!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey, Honey... I'm 4 DPO. I didn't realize our cycles were so close together this month. I'm not feeling it this month either. But I think it's good for my mental health... :) Still doing my yoga, though!


----------



## honeybee28

i didnt realise we are in sync!!! Dee and tryfor are too, crazy huh.

i wonder if the month i get preggo, i will be feeling it. or will i always not be feeling it. forever more.

glad your yoga is going well. I need to get back to my fitness dvds.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Yeah, I will probably be around a bit more to fill you all in on the lurid details of IUI. I really haven't backed off from TTC, just took a break from posting to try and get a little mental sanity back. I have been less emotional about all of it. Still seem to want a baby pretty badly though :haha: I'm hoping that because AF is due just before halloween this cycle the witch will be too busy with the holiday to come visit :gun::witch:

What is everyone going to dress up as this year? I don't know what I want to wear yet. I have a black cape that I usually wear but I want to get a fun mask or something too :happydance:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hey honeybee, dee and tryfor! MyTurn and I are both doing clomid + IUI cycles this month and are very close in cycle days. I'm going all out again - temps, opk's, softcups : ) I even got a fancy new ticker!

:wave: Miss you lots and lots and lots!!! 



honeybee28 said:


> jaimie!!! Does this mean you'll be playing here a little more? I sure hope so. hehehe I love your fancy invisible ticker too.
> 
> Julia, glad you feel like you're getting back to normal, hopefully you'll be normal for a few more days, then preggo!!!
> 
> I'm 5dpo i think. rocking the creamy cm, and mood swings lol.
> 
> i had yummy roast gammon for dinner, and warm chocolate dessert with vanilla ice cream nom nom nom.
> 
> xxxxx


What is roast gammon? I have never heard of it. We can be pregnant together!! I am also 5dpo (well a few hours and I will be 6dpo). I am also rocking the creamy cm (very white, thick and creamy - tmi! lol).I keep poking my boobs (.)(.) to make them sore so I 'convince' myself I have my previous pg symptoms!!! NOT WORKING!!!! LOL
Your desert sounds lovely! 



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Yeah, I will probably be around a bit more to fill you all in on the lurid details of IUI. I really haven't backed off from TTC, just took a break from posting to try and get a little mental sanity back. I have been less emotional about all of it. Still seem to want a baby pretty badly though :haha: I'm hoping that because AF is due just before halloween this cycle the witch will be too busy with the holiday to come visit :gun::witch:
> 
> What is everyone going to dress up as this year? I don't know what I want to wear yet. I have a black cape that I usually wear but I want to get a fun mask or something too :happydance:

I hope she is busy going after teenage girls and unwed young women this cycle and that she can leave all of us alone. For a full nine months, please!

For some reason I thought you were getting your next IUI in November, but I must have read that somewhere else. How are you?

I am in a 'whatever' state of mind anymore (most of the time) about ttc. I am sick of it. Bored actually. Especially when you always wind up with the same heartbreak.

Miss you! :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

P.S. Jaimie: Love the ticker!


----------



## soph77

Hello my lovelies!!! 
Jaimie so good to see you and I love your ticker xx
I am busy busy busy today but I will find a little time later when my zucchini slices will be cooking to post and tell you all about my new acupuncture lady. She is fantastic!!!
The witch came today so onto cycle 11. Day 3 bloods on monday.
Will post soon!


----------



## honeybee28

boooo for the witch soph :gun: cant wait to hear all about the needle lady!!

You dont have gammon there? It's pretty much the same as a joint of ham. I brushed on this really yummy honey glaze and put it in the oven, it was deeeelish!!

Yey Jaimie, cant wait to hear all about the IUI!

im feeling soooo lazy today, i cant even be bothered to get out of bed. ooop. sooooo tired. maybe it means im preggo?!?!!? or, more likely, it just means that ive had a busy stressy week!

xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Honeybee, I am tired too. I bet this means we are preggo! Cycle SYNC' buddy!!! :rofl:
How's you CM at the moment? I have had cramps in my right ovary since yesterday afternoon and still woke up with them this morning. When I woke up this morning it felt like my period was coming on and I ran to the bathroom for fear of ruining my bright white eyelet sheets!!! (Gasp!)
It was nothing. I checked my cervixand it was very high and hard to reach (which I think its supposed to be after laying down all night) but it was awash in white CM.
Since we are cycle buddies I want to symptom spot with you!!! :hugs:
Ooohhh Ham!! Love Ham! I just bought some chopped up ham for pea soup for during the week! Yummm!

Tonight I am making Stuffed Shells (shells stuffed with ricotta cheese, mozzarella and parsley and baked in sweet spaghetti sauce) with broccoli. Yummo! 

Soph, I hate the witch. I am so sick of her bothering my friends who are family to me. Sick of it and disgusted. :hugs: I am sorry.

Hey girls!!!


----------



## Dee7509

Yum! All the talk of yummy food makes me hungry! 

Hi All :hi: hope you're doing ok. Sorry about the witch Soph :hugs:

Nice to see you Jaime and also the new ticker.

Hi Tryfor, Honey and My turn and everyone else.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hey Dee!! Where are you at on your cycle? If I am thinking correctly, aren't you a day dpo ahead or behind Honey and I? If you are in the TWW, what kind of symptoms are you noticing?

I am being a crazy ass symptom spotter!!! :rofl:


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls,

Just logged on quickly to see if MyTurns IUI took (so sorry hun!) and say hi quick. I am sorry to all else no time to read other posts....miss you all lots.....we went on our anny cruise (Bahamas)vacation the 15th and got word on our vaca. that our boxer, Baxter's test results indicated he only had weeks left to live which was a complete shock although he'd been sick he seemed just fine still. So much for a tthf relaxy vacation our first month on clomid-I've never been so stressed. We cut our vacation short and our dear baby passed last Tues. 

In addition to our heart break I had some more af F*%*wittage this cycle when I went for my Clomid follow up yesterday at cd29. Found out my cd28 blood hpt was - but my cd progesterone was 40 which was through the roof. The last time I had it checked on cd21 it was 15 and supposedly you can be pg with more than 20 and since AF hadn't shown yet (usually comes cd24-27) we were praying for a bfp. BUT stupid AF showed today. At any rate, the progesterone levels were an indication that I had a SUPER ovulation in response to the Clomid. Go spermies SWIM!!!!!!

Going to try two more cycles before giving up for now. Miss you all TONS just not been able to come on. I'm sorry to post and run-please facebook me or pm me if you have any good news to share in case it takes me too long to get to read all the back posts next time I'm on,...

Love and dust to all.


----------



## honeybee28

Hey titi, im so sorry about your doggy. My dog died a few years back, it was so awful. I really feel for you. I hope you feel better soon :hugs: fx for your next cycle!!

julia, its the same as it always is at this time in my cycle, it is white and creamy and there's a fair bit of it. I should have a bit of pink spotting in the next couple of days, happens every month. bah. No cramps. No sore boobage. Slight back ache, but that's coz i slept funny. grrrrrr. I want to bake a babycake.
mmmm your dinner sounds delish!!

went to watch hubs play rugger today (well, i went there, and another guy's gf was there, and it was raining..... so we went to the pub and waited for them lol)

Now back home snug on the sofa wahoooooo.

xxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Titi said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Just logged on quickly to see if MyTurns IUI took (so sorry hun!) and say hi quick. I am sorry to all else no time to read other posts....miss you all lots.....we went on our anny cruise (Bahamas)vacation the 15th and got word on our vaca. that our boxer, Baxter's test results indicated he only had weeks left to live which was a complete shock although he'd been sick he seemed just fine still. So much for a tthf relaxy vacation our first month on clomid-I've never been so stressed. We cut our vacation short and our dear baby passed last Tues.
> 
> In addition to our heart break I had some more af F*%*wittage this cycle when I went for my Clomid follow up yesterday at cd29. Found out my cd28 blood hpt was - but my cd progesterone was 40 which was through the roof. The last time I had it checked on cd21 it was 15 and supposedly you can be pg with more than 20 and since AF hadn't shown yet (usually comes cd24-27) we were praying for a bfp. BUT stupid AF showed today. At any rate, the progesterone levels were an indication that I had a SUPER ovulation in response to the Clomid. Go spermies SWIM!!!!!!
> 
> Going to try two more cycles before giving up for now. Miss you all TONS just not been able to come on. I'm sorry to post and run-please facebook me or pm me if you have any good news to share in case it takes me too long to get to read all the back posts next time I'm on,...
> 
> Love and dust to all.

I amso sorry about Baxter. :hugs: And even though you didnt get your bfp, it is totally awesome you had a SUPER Ovulation. Thats a great sign!!! :) Miss ya and hope all is well!


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> Hey titi, im so sorry about your doggy. My dog died a few years back, it was so awful. I really feel for you. I hope you feel better soon :hugs: fx for your next cycle!!
> 
> julia, its the same as it always is at this time in my cycle, it is white and creamy and there's a fair bit of it. I should have a bit of pink spotting in the next couple of days, happens every month. bah. No cramps. No sore boobage. Slight back ache, but that's coz i slept funny. grrrrrr. I want to bake a babycake.
> mmmm your dinner sounds delish!!
> 
> went to watch hubs play rugger today (well, i went there, and another guy's gf was there, and it was raining..... so we went to the pub and waited for them lol)
> 
> Now back home snug on the sofa wahoooooo.
> 
> xxxx

I am wondering if they will comeout with some special potion one day for people who want/desire children so badly,that if we drink it we will produce a few eggs (ok maybe one really good one! hehe) at a time and if DH drinks it he will super charge his spermies and they would multiply!?......hmmm?


----------



## soph77

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Yeah, I will probably be around a bit more to fill you all in on the lurid details of IUI. I really haven't backed off from TTC, just took a break from posting to try and get a little mental sanity back. I have been less emotional about all of it. Still seem to want a baby pretty badly though :haha: I'm hoping that because AF is due just before halloween this cycle the witch will be too busy with the holiday to come visit :gun::witch:
> 
> What is everyone going to dress up as this year? I don't know what I want to wear yet. I have a black cape that I usually wear but I want to get a fun mask or something too :happydance:

Jaimie, I am so glad we'll be seeing more of you!! I've missed you xoxox and I so want to hear all the iui details and I hope it works first time for you!
And MyTurn I am SURE you will catch second time round, my boobies are crossed for you too xx



SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey, Honey... I'm 4 DPO. I didn't realize our cycles were so close together this month. I'm not feeling it this month either. But I think it's good for my mental health... :) Still doing my yoga, though!

Yay for the yoga. I do belly dancing, is that a good enough substitute for yoga?



honeybee28 said:


> boooo for the witch soph :gun: cant wait to hear all about the needle lady!!
> 
> You dont have gammon there? It's pretty much the same as a joint of ham. I brushed on this really yummy honey glaze and put it in the oven, it was deeeelish!!
> 
> Yey Jaimie, cant wait to hear all about the IUI!
> 
> im feeling soooo lazy today, i cant even be bothered to get out of bed. ooop. sooooo tired. maybe it means im preggo?!?!!? or, more likely, it just means that ive had a busy stressy week!
> 
> xxx

I've never heard of gammon either. And yes, I agree tired MUST mean pg for you and Julia ;) So proud of you that you passed you exam too. Not sure if I mentioned that. Is it only one more to go?



tryforbaby2 said:


> Honeybee, I am tired too. I bet this means we are preggo! Cycle SYNC' buddy!!! :rofl:
> 
> Tonight I am making Stuffed Shells (shells stuffed with ricotta cheese, mozzarella and parsley and baked in sweet spaghetti sauce) with broccoli. Yummo!
> 
> Soph, I hate the witch. I am so sick of her bothering my friends who are family to me. Sick of it and disgusted. :hugs: I am sorry.
> 
> Hey girls!!!

omg stuffed shells sounds so yummy! Anything with ricotta and spinach I love. ricotta, ricotta, ricotta my mouth is watering Homer Simpson style.



Titi said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Just logged on quickly to see if MyTurns IUI took (so sorry hun!) and say hi quick. I am sorry to all else no time to read other posts....miss you all lots.....we went on our anny cruise (Bahamas)vacation the 15th and got word on our vaca. that our boxer, Baxter's test results indicated he only had weeks left to live which was a complete shock although he'd been sick he seemed just fine still. So much for a tthf relaxy vacation our first month on clomid-I've never been so stressed. We cut our vacation short and our dear baby passed last Tues.
> 
> In addition to our heart break I had some more af F*%*wittage this cycle when I went for my Clomid follow up yesterday at cd29. Found out my cd28 blood hpt was - but my cd progesterone was 40 which was through the roof. The last time I had it checked on cd21 it was 15 and supposedly you can be pg with more than 20 and since AF hadn't shown yet (usually comes cd24-27) we were praying for a bfp. BUT stupid AF showed today. At any rate, the progesterone levels were an indication that I had a SUPER ovulation in response to the Clomid. Go spermies SWIM!!!!!!
> 
> Going to try two more cycles before giving up for now. Miss you all TONS just not been able to come on. I'm sorry to post and run-please facebook me or pm me if you have any good news to share in case it takes me too long to get to read all the back posts next time I'm on,...
> 
> Love and dust to all.

Titi I am so happy to see you but I wish it was on a happier note :hugs: Deepest condolences on the loss of your baby baxter, my heart goes out to you. And the stupid effing witch, she got me yesterday too. Think of it this way. You know that you had a fantastic response to the clomid, that is super great, your hubby's sperm were just ill prepared for it! Now that they know what is coming they will be ready and willing to chase down the super egg.


OK, yo know how I started going to see an acupuncturist last cycle? Well I wasn't really happy with her. I couldn't communicate with her because she spoke little English and I couldn't talk about what she was doing and I just had this 'feeling' that she wasn't all she was cracked up to be and I was wasting my money.

Well, I found a fertility specialist acupuncturist who also work with the ivf clinic here. She is harder for me to get to but I am willing to make the extra effort. And after seeing her yesterday, I was SOOOOOO right about the other lady! My new acupuncturist is sooo great.

I was there for 2 hours. She asked me heaps of questions, lots of pulse taking. She asked me about my periods and I told her I have medium flow for the first day, then heavy then light then light. But I told her that I didn't think my 'heavy' was as heavy as other womens is. She asked me how many tampons I would fill on a heavy day and apparently, my heavy is very light. She says I am blood deficient and spleen deficient. So yesterday she did points to increase my blood and spleen chi. Not sure what all this means yea t, but I have a book to read! I have noticed that yesterday and today my periods have been heavier! She also said that my pulse was responding strongly and positively to the acupuncture right away which was great.

She did 2 lots of needles on my for fertility and some moxi, then she did some points for my asthma. As we were talking while the moxi was burning we were discussing my pregnancy with kai and his birth. She asked is it was a good birth and i told her it was a 17 hour labour with fail to progress and an emergency c-section. She asked if I recovered from that well and I don't know what made me tell her this story but it just came out. I had an allergic reaction to the spinal anesthetic and got really itchy after the operation. When I started to get feeling back in my legs I got this idea in my head that I had to have a shower, so I flung my legs over the side of the bed and tried to get out. The nurses ran in and sort of caught me as I fell off the bed because my legs were not working properly yet. I tore my stitches a little. 

She asked to see my scar, it's a bit bubbly and raised where I ripped it. She asked iff I had feeling there, which I don't. She said that the conception meridian runs all the way down the middle of our front right through the scar and my next visit we will do some scar bridging. She says that sometimes a nasty scar can stop the flow of chi through a meridian and sometimes all it can take is that to be bridged again. I am cling onto that hope!

Anyway, she was great. She also thinks that I have candida. Even though I don't present with any symptoms. She thinks that is why I do not have any fertile cm and I will have to go on a special diet to correct. She wants me to have 3 day bloods done tomorrow and a candida test. I don't know how I am going to manage to do that with work, but I will get it done!

That is all I have to say about that! Wish me luck for today ladies!! I have me big belly dance concert today and am doing 3 performances and a solo!! Really need to go and start to get myself ready ;) Can't waste all day on bnb


----------



## Moondance

Hello all the lovelies.
AF arrived for me too, spot on day 61... so it seems my cycles have gone from an average of 37 days, to 61 for no reason. Bizarro.
This one is spinning me out though... I haven't had a really heavy period for months and this one is BEYOND heavy... I went to the horse paddock to feed my horse, played with my kitten for a moment, and then came home again (my kitten is still too young to be seperated from mum, and mum is owned by the people where I board my horse, so, yeah, lol).... and then I came home, went to the toilet feeling a bit weird and sick to find my super maxi cloth pad was soaked right through, covered in clots, it had overflowed and my underpants were soaked through and I had blood running down my legs.
It took me over half an hour to get the blood out of my cloth pad, it just kept coming out it was so full of blood. 

And I have a headache and don't feel very well. And yesterday I was having sharp cramps, I NEVER get period pain!


----------



## honeybee28

wow soph...... just wow. This lady sounds so amazing, i want to fly round the world to see her. As far as I'm aware we dont have anyone like that near here but I will ask my fs. I had no idea about your scar, that must have flipping hurt at the time.... imagine if that is what's stopping you from getting pregnant.... that's crazy..... it makes sense from what she's saying though. oh yey, i bet you're super excited!!!

ahhh moon, sorry about the heavy period. But at least it means a new cycle! Are you going to go to the doc about why this one was crazy long?

Julia - ahhhh that would be great if they could invent that magic potion!!

i slept 10 hours solid last night, still cant be bothered to get out of bed. really have to start studying. 
thanks soph, yeah one more in a couple weeks, then I'm aaaaaaallll done!!

xxx


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> wow soph...... just wow. This lady sounds so amazing, i want to fly round the world to see her. As far as I'm aware we dont have anyone like that near here but I will ask my fs. I had no idea about your scar, that must have flipping hurt at the time.... imagine if that is what's stopping you from getting pregnant.... that's crazy..... it makes sense from what she's saying though. oh yey, i bet you're super excited!!!
> 
> xxx

As I remember it didn't really hurt because I still didn't really have any feeling down there. It was still numb. All I wanted was a freaking shower and to stop itching!

Well the show was yesterday and was a big success! I didn't get myself tangled in my dancing prop so that was awesome, I was really worried about stuffing that up. Back to school for me today, holidays are over :( :( :(
I am so not ready for school, I need another week of holidays!
Did you know that it rained every single day of the holidays? And it is raining again, ugh wet lunches suck!


----------



## honeybee28

rained everyday!!?! that sucks! It's been raining here for days too. urgh monday morning there already! I'm still on sunday night. going to bed soon actually. have a good day soph!!

hope everyone else is enjoying their weekends!!xxx


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

honeybee28 said:


> haha ive never heard that expression, but i totally hope it's like smoking at a bus stop too!! that's good that you have your appointment around the same time.
> do you know what will happen to us? Will your dh go with you?xxx

Yes I am taking DH as it wasnt clear from the tests whether we both have a problem, or just DH. His :spermy: are 60% immotile, and they couldnt prove that I had ovulated - but I am convinced they messed up when I did the test and there wasnt enough time between the test & when I had O'd. I think they just take your histories, and then we'll get our tests repeated again the doctor said.
Anyonelse know in the UK what happens at your first FS appointment? :shrug:



soph77 said:


> Morning ladies!!!!
> Got a lovely surprise when I opened FF to put my temp in. It said happy birthday!!!!!
> I'm a third of the way to 99 years ;)

Happy belated birthday Soph!

And your accupuncturist sounds amazing. Ive been thinking about going to see one and think I might based on how good yours is.



Titi said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Just logged on quickly to see if MyTurns IUI took (so sorry hun!) and say hi quick. I am sorry to all else no time to read other posts....miss you all lots.....we went on our anny cruise (Bahamas)vacation the 15th and got word on our vaca. that our boxer, Baxter's test results indicated he only had weeks left to live which was a complete shock although he'd been sick he seemed just fine still. So much for a tthf relaxy vacation our first month on clomid-I've never been so stressed. We cut our vacation short and our dear baby passed last Tues.
> 
> In addition to our heart break I had some more af F*%*wittage this cycle when I went for my Clomid follow up yesterday at cd29. Found out my cd28 blood hpt was - but my cd progesterone was 40 which was through the roof. The last time I had it checked on cd21 it was 15 and supposedly you can be pg with more than 20 and since AF hadn't shown yet (usually comes cd24-27) we were praying for a bfp. BUT stupid AF showed today. At any rate, the progesterone levels were an indication that I had a SUPER ovulation in response to the Clomid. Go spermies SWIM!!!!!!
> 
> Going to try two more cycles before giving up for now. Miss you all TONS just not been able to come on. I'm sorry to post and run-please facebook me or pm me if you have any good news to share in case it takes me too long to get to read all the back posts next time I'm on,...
> 
> Love and dust to all.

Titi sending you lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: - poor Baxter. I dont know what I will do when my little dogs go, I'll be a mess. And for :witch: grrr



honeybee28 said:


> wow soph...... just wow. This lady sounds so amazing, i want to fly round the world to see her. As far as I'm aware we dont have anyone like that near here but I will ask my fs. I had no idea about your scar, that must have flipping hurt at the time.... imagine if that is what's stopping you from getting pregnant.... that's crazy..... it makes sense from what she's saying though. oh yey, i bet you're super excited!!!

You are near London aren't you? Ive heard very good things about the Zita West clinic in London. They do accupuncture too. A friend had told me about a few of her friends that have been there for treatment and have fallen pregnant really quickly after. Im thinking about going there once we have been to the NHS FS.


Moon - sorry the witch is so heavy.


----------



## honeybee28

im about an hour and a half from london so it's doable. Wow, she sounds amazing. Maybe you and i should go there together!!xxx


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Well AF isnt due until tue/ wed next week, but yesterday I got into the grumpiest mood ever in the car with DH, I was a complete and UTTER WITCH. Then I started to get severe cramps.... and my (o)(o) have been sore for the last few days, so much so that I cant sleep on them.

This is exactly what happened last cycle, I got really bad cramps about 4 days before AF arrived.

So Im out I think. Just waiting for the spotting then I'll know for sure. Not surprised really, but Im so over all this ttc rubbish. Enough already - cant I just pick up the baby????


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

honeybee28 said:


> im about an hour and a half from london so it's doable. Wow, she sounds amazing. Maybe you and i should go there together!!xxx

Absolutely!

https://www.zitawest.com/


----------



## honeybee28

im so over this ttc bullshit too. its ridiculous, doing it month after month and still no baby. it's just so f*cking unfair. :gun:
but surely we'll get there one day right? I mean, we just have to.

sounds a bit pricier than the local ones, but i'd rather pay that bit more for something that works!!
xxx


----------



## soph77

omg i can't believe it, the sun has come out!!! Just in time to go back to work.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

You so must be in Australia Soph - its pitch black here and pouring of rain....


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Right - need to love you and leave you, Jersey Shore is coming on and Im addicted....


----------



## MyTurnYet

I forgot to hit multi-quotes and am trying to remember all I wanted to respond to. :dohh:

Titi, I left a message on your FB, too, but I am so, so, so sorry to hear about Baxter. That is very sad.:cry: It really is losing a member of your family. I wish I could hug you in real life. :friends: Thanks for checking on me with the IUI, too. I feel ok about it. Yay to your ovaries super responding to Clomid!! I knew that would happen (had a feeling). I hope you can kind of take it easy this month and I'm praying all the time for a BFP for you.

Soph, your lady sounds awesome! I want to go back to acupuncture, too, and am trying to decide whether or not to go back to the same chick I went to last time. I just felt like she was kind of young and didn't have a lot of experience, but she already has all my workups and stuff. I love it when they do the moxi. Anyway, I was just thinking about going back and now your post has inspired me even more! Oh, and I think the belly dancing is awesome, too! Can you post pics? Sounds like soooo much fun. I wish I could dance professionally.

Waiting, that witch better stay away or she'll have me to answer to. :trouble:

Julia, my current insurance luckily covers a small amount of fertility stuff. I pay for all medications out of pocket and 20% for everything else (after an $1,800 deductible). This insurance covers up to $2k worth of IUIs per year, but I'm switching jobs soon so that's going to change. It works out to about $300-400 out of pocket per month for me right now because we do 2 IUIs per cycle. I have an HSA so pay with that. My current and new insurance (as far as I know) does not cover IVF though, and that's $10,500 per cycle at my clinic. Crazy. I don't think that'll be an option for us. 

Jaimie, how have you been doing on the Clomid? Are you done with it for this cycle? Have any crazy mood swings? It's day 5 of Clomid today for me and I'm doing much better with it this time. Last month I was really stressed when I was taking it because of the potential job change and all that, so maybe that was contributing to my moodiness. I do feel like it makes me sore - muscleswise for some reason...like it makes my fibromyalgia worse. And I get the crazy hot flashes. Oh, I love the Halloween ticker!! :thumbup: I love Halloween in general...not sure what I'm going to be this year. Maybe a vampire again because we just spent so much money on vacation and I'm not creative enough to make one. 

So, the plan for me is to do this one more Clomid/IUI cycle and then take a break for Nov. and Dec. if it's a no-go. It's just the most cost effective thing because of the insurance switch since I'll have to meet another crazy deductible and will give me a chance to just chill and focus on the new job. I def. want to do acupuncture during that time, though. And then start up again in January. Hopefully it won't get to that point! But I like having a plan, just in case. 

:hi: Dee, Moon, and Honey


----------



## Dee7509

tryforbaby2 said:


> Hey Dee!! Where are you at on your cycle? If I am thinking correctly, aren't you a day dpo ahead or behind Honey and I? If you are in the TWW, what kind of symptoms are you noticing?
> 
> I am being a crazy ass symptom spotter!!! :rofl:


I'm 8 dpo and absolutely no symptoms. :( 

Titi, sorry about Baxter :hugs: and of course the witch :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Dee7509

Soph, hope she's right. Sounds like a good choice!


----------



## honeybee28

Morning
Jill, i like to have a plan too, but like you say, hopefully you wont need it!! What are the stats like for IUI?

hey dee, the only 'symptom' i have is extreme tiredness, but that could be anything!! nothing else to report.

urgh monday. so wrong. dont wanna play. gross.

lots of love.xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

MyTurnYet said:


> I forgot to hit multi-quotes and am trying to remember all I wanted to respond to. :dohh:
> 
> Titi, I left a message on your FB, too, but I am so, so, so sorry to hear about Baxter. That is very sad.:cry: It really is losing a member of your family. I wish I could hug you in real life. :friends: Thanks for checking on me with the IUI, too. I feel ok about it. Yay to your ovaries super responding to Clomid!! I knew that would happen (had a feeling). I hope you can kind of take it easy this month and I'm praying all the time for a BFP for you.
> 
> Soph, your lady sounds awesome! I want to go back to acupuncture, too, and am trying to decide whether or not to go back to the same chick I went to last time. I just felt like she was kind of young and didn't have a lot of experience, but she already has all my workups and stuff. I love it when they do the moxi. Anyway, I was just thinking about going back and now your post has inspired me even more! Oh, and I think the belly dancing is awesome, too! Can you post pics? Sounds like soooo much fun. I wish I could dance professionally.
> 
> Waiting, that witch better stay away or she'll have me to answer to. :trouble:
> 
> Julia, my current insurance luckily covers a small amount of fertility stuff. I pay for all medications out of pocket and 20% for everything else (after an $1,800 deductible). This insurance covers up to $2k worth of IUIs per year, but I'm switching jobs soon so that's going to change. It works out to about $300-400 out of pocket per month for me right now because we do 2 IUIs per cycle. I have an HSA so pay with that. My current and new insurance (as far as I know) does not cover IVF though, and that's $10,500 per cycle at my clinic. Crazy. I don't think that'll be an option for us.
> 
> Jaimie, how have you been doing on the Clomid? Are you done with it for this cycle? Have any crazy mood swings? It's day 5 of Clomid today for me and I'm doing much better with it this time. Last month I was really stressed when I was taking it because of the potential job change and all that, so maybe that was contributing to my moodiness. I do feel like it makes me sore - muscleswise for some reason...like it makes my fibromyalgia worse. And I get the crazy hot flashes. Oh, I love the Halloween ticker!! :thumbup: I love Halloween in general...not sure what I'm going to be this year. Maybe a vampire again because we just spent so much money on vacation and I'm not creative enough to make one.
> 
> So, the plan for me is to do this one more Clomid/IUI cycle and then take a break for Nov. and Dec. if it's a no-go. It's just the most cost effective thing because of the insurance switch since I'll have to meet another crazy deductible and will give me a chance to just chill and focus on the new job. I def. want to do acupuncture during that time, though. And then start up again in January. Hopefully it won't get to that point! But I like having a plan, just in case.
> 
> :hi: Dee, Moon, and Honey

How come you have to get two IUI's done per cycle? Is it done the day before O and the day of O?? Your insurance sounds much nices than 'me' out pocket plan! hehe! Lets hope it gets the job done before changing insurances!!!



Dee7509 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Dee!! Where are you at on your cycle? If I am thinking correctly, aren't you a day dpo ahead or behind Honey and I? If you are in the TWW, what kind of symptoms are you noticing?
> 
> I am being a crazy ass symptom spotter!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> I'm 8 dpo and absolutely no symptoms. :(
> 
> Titi, sorry about Baxter :hugs: and of course the witch :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

My creamy CM has seemed to have vanished as of yesterday morning. I am dry, some quick boob pains but thats it now. Blah.......



honeybee28 said:


> im so over this ttc bullshit too. its ridiculous, doing it month after month and still no baby. it's just so f*cking unfair. :gun:
> but surely we'll get there one day right? I mean, we just have to.
> 
> sounds a bit pricier than the local ones, but i'd rather pay that bit more for something that works!!
> xxx

:hugs: I have many many many opinions on ttc and fairness, but I know what you mean. :hugs:



Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> Well AF isnt due until tue/ wed next week, but yesterday I got into the grumpiest mood ever in the car with DH, I was a complete and UTTER WITCH. Then I started to get severe cramps.... and my (o)(o) have been sore for the last few days, so much so that I cant sleep on them.
> 
> This is exactly what happened last cycle, I got really bad cramps about 4 days before AF arrived.
> 
> So Im out I think. Just waiting for the spotting then I'll know for sure. Not surprised really, but Im so over all this ttc rubbish. Enough already - cant I just pick up the baby????

Sore boobs??? Sounds good to me. I had really painful boobies the cycl;e I got pregnant up until I lost the baby. Couldnt even touch them!!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## honeybee28

my creamy cm has dried up too! so bloated, my tummy really hurts.
I normally pink spotting at some point between 6 and 9dpo. I'm 8dpo today and not had it yet. Hope i dont get it at all, might mean my body is better able to support implantation or something. I dont know.

how's everyone doing today? I'm so glad im home from work.xxx


----------



## honeybee28

wow, weird thing just happened. You know I've been thinking about acupuncture lately? Well my friend just called, she knows that we are ttc but we never talk about it. She told me she was calling as she has a great recommendation for me, from her friend who was ttc for almost 2 years then went to see this amazing acupuncture lady (who's like 15 mins away from us) and got knocked up after 2 sessions!!

I'm not naive enough to think that that will happen to me, but i kinda think her random phone call is a sign that it may be a step in the right direction....

xxx


----------



## soph77

Do it Emily!!!!


----------



## honeybee28

hell yeah, got my number in her phone, gonna call her first thing tomorrow morning. I'm excited!! I love having something to work towards.

Is it Tuesday morning soph? If so hope you have a good day at school! xxx


----------



## soph77

Thanks, I slept so well last night and my eyes don't want to be open this morning.
Last night I was having a vivid dream and I pushed daves head and woke him up with a fright. He was all 'omg what are you doing!?' And I said, still half asleep, 'I'm really sorry honey, I was pushing you away from the bull-chicken, it was going to bite your bum.'
hahaha


----------



## honeybee28

hahahahahahahahahahahahahaaa oh HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH!! soph, that's so funny!!! Not that I can comment, i say dumb stuff in my sleep all the goddamn time.xxxx


----------



## Dee7509

soph77 said:


> Thanks, I slept so well last night and my eyes don't want to be open this morning.
> Last night I was having a vivid dream and I pushed daves head and woke him up with a fright. He was all 'omg what are you doing!?' And I said, still half asleep, 'I'm really sorry honey, I was pushing you away from the bull-chicken, it was going to bite your bum.'
> hahaha

:rofl: That cheered me up and I have been in a bad mood all day.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Julia! I've really missed you too, along with all the other TTHFers : ) You are right, I was going to do IUI in November originally but I just got laid off so my consolation prize is a round of IUI : ) I know that being unemployed without a baby is going to drive me crazy, so I had to jump into something to keep my hopes up.

HoneyBee and Soph - I'm SO glad you are doing acupuncture. I hope it helps you out and gets you a BFP soon. We really need some good news in here!!

I've sent Titi loads of email condolences about Baxter. I am hoping even more so that clomid helps generate that long awaited good news : ) 

Howdy Dee and Moon! Glad to see you are still hangin' in here : )

Jill - I made it through round one of clomid without killing anyone, which I think was pretty spectacular considering the fact that I got laid off last week : ) I definitely felt the urge to bitch, but managed not to somehow. I think the shock of losing my job just made me feel oddly at peace with everything.

I have a date with the dildo cam tomorrow to see how my follies responded to clomid. Very tempted to ask for a picture so that I have something for show and tell ; P As long as I don't ov this weekend I'll get inseminated on Monday the 11th. I like typing "inseminated" out, it cracks me up. Very un-sexy:haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Honey - yay for accupuncture!

Jaimie -- OMG, so sorry to hear you were laid off! Were you kind of expecting it or was it a complete surprise?? :hugs: But holy crap, I laughed out loud when I read the dildo cam comment. I thought for a second that you were in to some *REALLY* kinky stuff and sticking cameras up your *KOOTCH!* <--I haven't said that in a while! :rofl:


----------



## MyTurnYet

SquirrelGirl said:


> Honey - yay for accupuncture!
> 
> Jaimie -- OMG, so sorry to hear you were laid off! Were you kind of expecting it or was it a complete surprise?? :hugs: But holy crap, I laughed out loud when I read the dildo cam comment. I thought for a second that you were in to some *REALLY* kinky stuff and sticking cameras up your *KOOTCH!* <--I haven't said that in a while! :rofl:

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, I thought that, too, at first!!!! It cracked me up!! :rofl: :rofl: And I love the return of KOOTCH...in my pants. :haha:



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hey Julia! I've really missed you too, along with all the other TTHFers : ) You are right, I was going to do IUI in November originally but I just got laid off so my consolation prize is a round of IUI : ) I know that being unemployed without a baby is going to drive me crazy, so I had to jump into something to keep my hopes up.
> 
> HoneyBee and Soph - I'm SO glad you are doing acupuncture. I hope it helps you out and gets you a BFP soon. We really need some good news in here!!
> 
> I've sent Titi loads of email condolences about Baxter. I am hoping even more so that clomid helps generate that long awaited good news : )
> 
> Howdy Dee and Moon! Glad to see you are still hangin' in here : )
> 
> Jill - I made it through round one of clomid without killing anyone, which I think was pretty spectacular considering the fact that I got laid off last week : ) I definitely felt the urge to bitch, but managed not to somehow. I think the shock of losing my job just made me feel oddly at peace with everything.
> 
> I have a date with the dildo cam tomorrow to see how my follies responded to clomid. Very tempted to ask for a picture so that I have something for show and tell ; P As long as I don't ov this weekend I'll get inseminated on Monday the 11th. I like typing "inseminated" out, it cracks me up. Very un-sexy:haha:

Inseminated makes me laugh, too. :haha: Somehow I seem to have gotten ahead of you on the IUI train. I'm going for the "dildo cam" rofl: :rofl: :rofl:) this Thur. the 7th. Lucky numbers 7 & 11, right? 



soph77 said:


> Do it Emily!!!!

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! I actually just made a couple of appointments for accupuncture, too. Thanks for the inspiration to go back. :thumbup: Can't wait for the moxy. No idea why I like it so much...just makes me feel relaaaaaxed. 



tryforbaby2 said:


> How come you have to get two IUI's done per cycle? Is it done the day before O and the day of O?? Your insurance sounds much nices than 'me' out pocket plan! hehe! Lets hope it gets the job done before changing insurances!!!

I don't know.:shrug: My doctor said I can do one IUI and one regular BD session the next day, but she recommends 2 per cycle. I've read some stats that 2 per cycle can help your chances, but other stats say it doesn't really. I go the day after my trigger shot and then again the day after that. DH does not like it one bit because it means he has to give his "sample" 2 days in a row. It's kind of funny because the clinic is right across from his office. So he gives his sample early in the am and then trots off across the street to work. :haha:



honeybee28 said:


> Morning
> Jill, i like to have a plan too, but like you say, hopefully you wont need it!! What are the stats like for IUI?
> 
> hey dee, the only 'symptom' i have is extreme tiredness, but that could be anything!! nothing else to report.
> 
> urgh monday. so wrong. dont wanna play. gross.
> 
> lots of love.xxx

My doc said IUI with Clomid has a 10-15% chance of working, but I think it goes up slightly higher with injectable meds. Not the best stats, right? She said IVF has a 50% chance in someone my age, but I don't think that'll be an option for us. She did say that she'd do it 6 months in a row if I'd like...so I added it all up and figured I have a 60-90% chance of it working after 6 months. That's how statistics works, right????!!:haha:

Oh wait, I meant to say that she'd do 6 months of IUI in a row, not 6 months of IVF. 6 months of IVF would cost us $63,000.:headspin:


----------



## honeybee28

Jaimie!! Im so sorry about your job - did it come as a surprise? Did it happen to other people too?

ahaha kootch kootch kootch.

Still so bloated this morning, it sucks. I dont think going out for chinese tonight is going to help but, oh well!!

xxx


----------



## Dee7509

Hi All,

Jaime, sorry about your job, definitely a nasty shock. Hope there are other prospects.:hugs:

Honeybee, that sounds like a good sign!

Myturn/Jaime - good luck with IUI.

HI SG and everyone else :hi:


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girlys sorry i havent been here, not been that fussed about logging on the laptop, anyway i am here, i am alive still and on cycle day 9 so anyday now i should ovulate hopefully


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> my creamy cm has dried up too! so bloated, my tummy really hurts.
> I normally pink spotting at some point between 6 and 9dpo. I'm 8dpo today and not had it yet. Hope i dont get it at all, might mean my body is better able to support implantation or something. I dont know.
> 
> how's everyone doing today? I'm so glad im home from work.xxx

No Spotting!!!??? So freaking awesome!!!!! :dance: I am so excited!!! I'll be your personal TTC cheerleader!!!! 



honeybee28 said:


> wow, weird thing just happened. You know I've been thinking about acupuncture lately? Well my friend just called, she knows that we are ttc but we never talk about it. She told me she was calling as she has a great recommendation for me, from her friend who was ttc for almost 2 years then went to see this amazing acupuncture lady (who's like 15 mins away from us) and got knocked up after 2 sessions!!
> 
> I'm not naive enough to think that that will happen to me, but i kinda think her random phone call is a sign that it may be a step in the right direction....
> 
> xxx

Hmmmm??.......I think it's a fabulous sign! 



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hey Julia! I've really missed you too, along with all the other TTHFers : ) You are right, I was going to do IUI in November originally but I just got laid off so my consolation prize is a round of IUI : ) I know that being unemployed without a baby is going to drive me crazy, so I had to jump into something to keep my hopes up.
> 
> HoneyBee and Soph - I'm SO glad you are doing acupuncture. I hope it helps you out and gets you a BFP soon. We really need some good news in here!!
> 
> I've sent Titi loads of email condolences about Baxter. I am hoping even more so that clomid helps generate that long awaited good news : )
> 
> Howdy Dee and Moon! Glad to see you are still hangin' in here : )
> 
> Jill - I made it through round one of clomid without killing anyone, which I think was pretty spectacular considering the fact that I got laid off last week : ) I definitely felt the urge to bitch, but managed not to somehow. I think the shock of losing my job just made me feel oddly at peace with everything.
> 
> I have a date with the dildo cam tomorrow to see how my follies responded to clomid. Very tempted to ask for a picture so that I have something for show and tell ; P As long as I don't ov this weekend I'll get inseminated on Monday the 11th. I like typing "inseminated" out, it cracks me up. Very un-sexy:haha:

:hugs: I am so sorry you got laid off. The economy eh??? Perfect timing if you ask me to have a baby. More snuggle time with baby. I pray for you everyday Jaimie.

Ummm?.....Dildo Cam?? I also thought you were some sort of sex freak until I finished reading the rest!!!! :rofl:



MyTurnYet said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Honey - yay for accupuncture!
> 
> Jaimie -- OMG, so sorry to hear you were laid off! Were you kind of expecting it or was it a complete surprise?? :hugs: But holy crap, I laughed out loud when I read the dildo cam comment. I thought for a second that you were in to some *REALLY* kinky stuff and sticking cameras up your *KOOTCH!* <--I haven't said that in a while! :rofl:
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, I thought that, too, at first!!!! It cracked me up!! :rofl: :rofl: And I love the return of KOOTCH...in my pants. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Hey Julia! I've really missed you too, along with all the other TTHFers : ) You are right, I was going to do IUI in November originally but I just got laid off so my consolation prize is a round of IUI : ) I know that being unemployed without a baby is going to drive me crazy, so I had to jump into something to keep my hopes up.
> 
> HoneyBee and Soph - I'm SO glad you are doing acupuncture. I hope it helps you out and gets you a BFP soon. We really need some good news in here!!
> 
> I've sent Titi loads of email condolences about Baxter. I am hoping even more so that clomid helps generate that long awaited good news : )
> 
> Howdy Dee and Moon! Glad to see you are still hangin' in here : )
> 
> Jill - I made it through round one of clomid without killing anyone, which I think was pretty spectacular considering the fact that I got laid off last week : ) I definitely felt the urge to bitch, but managed not to somehow. I think the shock of losing my job just made me feel oddly at peace with everything.
> 
> I have a date with the dildo cam tomorrow to see how my follies responded to clomid. Very tempted to ask for a picture so that I have something for show and tell ; P As long as I don't ov this weekend I'll get inseminated on Monday the 11th. I like typing "inseminated" out, it cracks me up. Very un-sexy:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Inseminated makes me laugh, too. :haha: Somehow I seem to have gotten ahead of you on the IUI train. I'm going for the "dildo cam" rofl: :rofl: :rofl:) this Thur. the 7th. Lucky numbers 7 & 11, right?
> 
> 
> 
> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> Do it Emily!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! I actually just made a couple of appointments for accupuncture, too. Thanks for the inspiration to go back. :thumbup: Can't wait for the moxy. No idea why I like it so much...just makes me feel relaaaaaxed.
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> How come you have to get two IUI's done per cycle? Is it done the day before O and the day of O?? Your insurance sounds much nices than 'me' out pocket plan! hehe! Lets hope it gets the job done before changing insurances!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.:shrug: My doctor said I can do one IUI and one regular BD session the next day, but she recommends 2 per cycle. I've read some stats that 2 per cycle can help your chances, but other stats say it doesn't really. I go the day after my trigger shot and then again the day after that. DH does not like it one bit because it means he has to give his "sample" 2 days in a row. It's kind of funny because the clinic is right across from his office. So he gives his sample early in the am and then trots off across the street to work. :haha:Click to expand...

Ahahahaha that is so convienent and so funny!!! My DH is ashamed of giving his sample also. I think if I am not pregnant this cycle I will call the RE and ask what should I do and maybe when DH knows he has to give his sample 2 times (sa and for IUI) he will shit his pants! I'll get pregnant for sure! LOL


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am feeding into my poas addiction by poas of an opk. The lines are the same in color, maybe a few shades lighter. I am due for my period this saturday or sunday. My In Laws will be here and everytime I get AF I cry, and I cry horribly when I get AF now since my MC. I dont want to be depressed when they are here. I just wish I knew now, if its on its way or not so I can brace myself ahead of time for the expected doom.

My CM is dry, no boobie pains, nada.


----------



## Annamumof2

Everyone is invited to light a candle on October 15th at 7pm in ALL TIME ZONES.

If everyone lights a candle at 7pm and keeps the candle burning for a least 1 hour, there will be a continuous WAVE OF LIGHT over the entire world on October 15th, Pregnancy and Infant Loss Remembrance Day.

https://www.october15th.com/


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Anna and Tryfor.

Tryfor - nil for me too and I'm due af by Thursday.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:rofl: my dildo cam comment was like a :ninja:, it snuck up and freaked you all out :haha: For those of you that haven't had the pleasure, they are totally shaped like a dildo and covered in an extra long condom. Very sexy :thumbup:

HoneyBee - SO glad to hear you haven't had spotting this cycle.

TryFor - isn't a positive opk an early pregnancy sign? I don't mean to get you excited unnecessarily but I do seem to remember that a line on an opk at this point in your cycle is a good thing :shrug: And yes, if you warn your hubby about SA and IUI I'm sure you'll get knocked up again. Worked last time! And thank you for your prayers hon. I do the same for you :hugs:

MyTurn - I had a big surprise at my appointment this morning. The clomid worked great as I have three large follicles on my left ovary that are ready to pop :pop:. So much so that I'm doing the trigger shot tonight and getting inseminated on Thursday morning at 10 am!!! That is CD 12 for me, not CD 15 or 16 which is my usual ov day. That is so friggin' crazy! So looks like I'm jumpin' tracks and pulling in ahead of you on the IUI train - not that it is a race or anything :haha: I definitely think you'll have a better chance with two inseminations versus just one like I'm doing. But we are paying out of pocket so I'm ok with just the one. It is too cool how your hubby's office is across the street! He can just do :flasher: and then :comp: go to work. My hubby will be giving me his sample at home before he goes to work. I'll drive it to the office and deliver it myself.

As you can see I've been a little smiley happy this morning - check out this new one: :holly: crazy, right?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh, I forgot to respond to the kind ladies that asked about my lay off. It wasn't entirely a surprise as we haven't gotten any new work in quite some time. I am my boss' only employee - he is a sustainability speaker and writer. I do research for him. The construction market is his main focus so it wasn't too surprising that he hasn't been able to pull in many new contracts. But I should have been looking so I wouldn't have this time in between jobs. Oh well. I'm hoping I can get an assistant professorship or work as a sustainability coordinator. We'll see. We've lived off my hubby's income before and we can do it again.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

OMG about the new "smiley". I'm not sure you can really call it that, can you? :rofl:

:holly::holly::holly::holly: Boing, boing boing!


Honeybee, I'm jinxing myself, I think, but I haven't had any spotting yet either. Oh how amazing would it be if it happened for the both of us...... ok, I gotta reign myself in. I'm sure the spotting will appear now that I've said it. 


:holly:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

What is that "smiley" supposed to be? A penguin with a boob job? a human penguin hybrid?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I dunno, but all I see are the boobies bouncing up and down! HAHAHA It amuses me.

Oh, I'm just so excited for you both, Jaimie and My Turn! I'll keep absolutely everything crossed for you!!!!! :friends:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Dee7509 said:


> Hi Anna and Tryfor.
> 
> Tryfor - nil for me too and I'm due af by Thursday.

:hugs: I know it sucks. Grrrrr!




Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :rofl: my dildo cam comment was like a :ninja:, it snuck up and freaked you all out :haha: For those of you that haven't had the pleasure, they are totally shaped like a dildo and covered in an extra long condom. Very sexy :thumbup:
> 
> HoneyBee - SO glad to hear you haven't had spotting this cycle.
> 
> TryFor - isn't a positive opk an early pregnancy sign? I don't mean to get you excited unnecessarily but I do seem to remember that a line on an opk at this point in your cycle is a good thing :shrug: And yes, if you warn your hubby about SA and IUI I'm sure you'll get knocked up again. Worked last time! And thank you for your prayers hon. I do the same for you :hugs:
> 
> As you can see I've been a little smiley happy this morning - check out this new one: :holly: crazy, right?

I had positive opks when I got my bfp, but they were really really positive, these are near positive, I think they are still fading from my surge. If I have lines close together tomorrow I'll post some pics but I just dont feel it,ya know. I had a 'feeling' when I was in May. PLUS I have no symptoms whatsoever like I had in May.

OMG! Bouncing Boobies!!! :rofl:


----------



## honeybee28

af is due this weekend for me too julia. soooooo hope she stays away for us. 
Yeah still no spotting! BUT, checking back, i did have one other month with no spotting. that was the month i had my cd21 bloods done and she said my progesterone is really good. Also, i think ive linked the spotting to drinking! Weird, but everytime ive had it, its been on a night out or the next day when I've been hungover. ive read that alcohol causes progesterone to drop, and low progesterone can lead to spotting. Therefore, I'm never drinking in the 2ww again!! 

no cm here either, no boobie pain. they feel huge, but always do at this time.

Ahhh well hopefully you wont have to call the RE, but it's good that you have that plan. be interesting to see what he says.

went out for chinese with family last night it was yuuuuuum!!

hello everyone else!

xxx


----------



## honeybee28

I totally missed this page of posts DOH!!

That new smiley freaaaaks me out!!! But Jaimie i loved your post. I'm so excited for you, getting the IUI done and early wooo wooo!!! fx it does the trick and gets you good and knocked up!!

Yeah Julia, I think when I get pregnant I'll 'have a feeling'. I dont have that at the moment sadly. 

ooooh SG, no spotting there either. ooooooh fx. I totally know what you mean about jinxing it, im sure I'm going to start spotting now lol.

xxx


----------



## Dee7509

Good Morning,

Good Luck to all in the tww, jaime that's great news. 

That's a disturbing smilie...


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> af is due this weekend for me too julia. soooooo hope she stays away for us.
> Yeah still no spotting! BUT, checking back, i did have one other month with no spotting. that was the month i had my cd21 bloods done and she said my progesterone is really good. Also, i think ive linked the spotting to drinking! Weird, but everytime ive had it, its been on a night out or the next day when I've been hungover. ive read that alcohol causes progesterone to drop, and low progesterone can lead to spotting. Therefore, I'm never drinking in the 2ww again!!
> 
> no cm here either, no boobie pain. they feel huge, but always do at this time.
> 
> Ahhh well hopefully you wont have to call the RE, but it's good that you have that plan. be interesting to see what he says.
> 
> went out for chinese with family last night it was yuuuuuum!!
> 
> hello everyone else!
> 
> xxx

I am either 10 or 11dpo today and she is due this weekend. Blah....I have been taking opk's to satisfy my needs (or addiction to getting pregnant) and it is clearly negative and much lighter. I wonder if my surge is so huge and then it takes forever to drop. I am thinking about just having straight up baby making sex for 4-5 days straight right before O time????....Thats if next month I get a warning on opks (like I havent been getting since MC) of the lines getting darker. Hmmmm?

The no drinking during tww is an awesome idea, I'll join you in doing it next cycle, thats IF you are not already pregnant. Your no spotting sounds so good.

Yummm chinese food!!


----------



## honeybee28

It is weird about your surge staying high for ages and then taking ages to drop, did your RE say anything about that last time?

Yeah the no spotting is a good thing, but it has happened before and the witch still showed up. annoying.

I havent got out of bed all day except for to fetch food. Going over previous exam papers, this exam is so super hard, they try and catch you out at any given opportunity!

xxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

HoneyBee - really glad you've found a new determination with the drinking. It sounds reasonable about the progesterone dropping. Don't feel badly about a few drinks in the lead up to ov though - I sure don't! good luck with the exam girl - this is your last one, right? you rock for knocking those out.

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies! I really am trying some self preservation reality checks though - I know a few gals that have unexplained issues that tried IUI several times without success. Like MyTurn says - the odds are really just what healthy, young couples face so they aren't all that high. I still hope it will work of course, just trying not to get too worked up over it. Especially this first one.

I did the trigger shot of ovidrel last night - it was easy peasy. Just a tiny little prick and no pain when I pushed the liquid into my belly. It pays to have a belly : ) Ha!

Julia - I see what you are saying about the opk's. They aren't the most reliable HPT alternative so I'm not going to stop hoping for you yet ; )

How are you doing Dee?


----------



## honeybee28

awww I thought af would be due at the weekend for me, but I've just worked out she's not due til monday/tuesday! I hate the waiting.
xxx


----------



## honeybee28

ooooh hello Jaimie!! Glad the trigger shot was ok. Did you have to inject yourself? I'm just not sure I could do that!

yup last one, it's a written one so I wont get the results for a month or so. I hope my bosses think i rock too and give me a fat raise. Not likely with the current climate though.

Are you job hunting?

xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> It is weird about your surge staying high for ages and then taking ages to drop, did your RE say anything about that last time?
> 
> Yeah the no spotting is a good thing, but it has happened before and the witch still showed up. annoying.
> 
> I havent got out of bed all day except for to fetch food. Going over previous exam papers, this exam is so super hard, they try and catch you out at any given opportunity!
> 
> xxx

The only I remember his saying about that is that maybe my ovary is gearing up to release the egg but taking its god old time to actually release it. Which totally sucks if thats the case, because I wouldnt know when it was released. Maybe its just a strong surge? The month I got my bfp I got a positive for one day then neg on digi. :shrug: Didnt even have sex that much. Three times!

Have you tested at all?

Blah to the exam!! :sick:



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> HoneyBee - really glad you've found a new determination with the drinking. It sounds reasonable about the progesterone dropping. Don't feel badly about a few drinks in the lead up to ov though - I sure don't! good luck with the exam girl - this is your last one, right? you rock for knocking those out.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes ladies! I really am trying some self preservation reality checks though - I know a few gals that have unexplained issues that tried IUI several times without success. Like MyTurn says - the odds are really just what healthy, young couples face so they aren't all that high. I still hope it will work of course, just trying not to get too worked up over it. Especially this first one.
> 
> I did the trigger shot of ovidrel last night - it was easy peasy. Just a tiny little prick and no pain when I pushed the liquid into my belly. It pays to have a belly : ) Ha!
> 
> Julia - I see what you are saying about the opk's. They aren't the most reliable HPT alternative so I'm not going to stop hoping for you yet ; )
> 
> How are you doing Dee?

OUCH!!! Did it hurt at all? Prayers for you my love!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oh yea and by the way, I bought a 90 vip membership on fertility friend to see if itll help me with my screwed up cycles post mc. Maybe I am not O'ing when I think I am......:shrug:
I also have bid on a CBFM on ebay and strips.


----------



## tryforbaby2

90 day* oooppps


----------



## honeybee28

nah i dont have any hpts. Every month I think I'll jinx it if I test early. But actually, that's never worked. Maybe I SHOULD test early. Maybe I think too much.

ooooh yey for the cbfm, hope you get it, for a good price.

xxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Yup- I am about to send out a job application right now honeybee : )

Julia - that is awesome about the 90 day FF membership and CBFM. I bet you'll dig using those fun new toys. I'll bet you are definitely ov'ing - you might just have a longer build up than most girls. But that is probably why you get such great CM. You'll even out and get regular again Julia, I'm sure of it:thumbup:

The trigger shot hardly even pinched and definitely did not hurt. It was funny giving myself a shot at midnight when I was half asleep!


----------



## honeybee28

ooooh good luck Jaimie, hope you get it. Is it a good job?

ahhhh that's good, glad it didnt hurt! I'm so impressed you gave yourself a shot, I'd be too chicken to do it.xxx


----------



## Ejay

Hiya all

popped in to say hi and to ask if it would be ok to rejoin you all.

Having a break helped clear my head a little, I had become a little obsessed with the temp charting and things.

OH and I also went back to the docs and had some tests done. My blood tests and swabs all came back fine, OH's sperm results were a bit strange, he had super high sperm count but bad morphology, in the 9o's % of sperm with no tails, although they did say the ones with tails were strong swimmers but I guess they just get caught up in the traffic jam of tailess sperm.

Got to wait till after xmas before going back to the docs again, I don't really know what will happen after that.

How is everyone? I tried to read over the last couple of pages but it seems like so much has happened, is there any chance everyone could do a quick update for goldfish brain me:haha:


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Jaime, I'm 11dpo today and expecting light af/spotting tomorrow and CD 1 on Friday since no symptoms and BFN at 10dpo. 

I've noticed my Lp has got shorter in the last year or so since I've begun monitoring. I wonder if that's age related?

So glad the trigger was easy.


----------



## Dee7509

Ejay nice to see you again. 

Let's see Honey's looking into acu. 

Jaime and Myturn are doing IUI this cycle.

I believe Honey, me and Tryfor are in the tww.

Anna - I can't remember at this minute where she is in her cycle.

Anybody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

EJAY'S BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

I'm chillin in the TWW, not much is new with me. Although.... I should say that my OH went to the doctor today! I didn't even have to nag him!!! WHOOHOO. Anyway, the exam and everything was fine and they gave him a cup for taking to the hospital. He has to call the hospital to find out all their rules on it though, since his GP doesn't seem to know much of anything about infertility. But hey, that's PROGRESS!!!!!! 

Let's see, a few girls have gotten their BFPs - LuckyD, CelticNiamh, Tanikit..... Can't remember who else.


----------



## honeybee28

I think they're the only 3 with bfps? Is this thread cursed, surely there should be more?!!?!?

but SG YEEEEY for your DH! So glad he's getting on with it, that's great news. Any spotting yet?
xxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> Hi Anna and Tryfor.
> 
> Tryfor - nil for me too and I'm due af by Thursday.

hey hun hope your doing alright and fingers crossed AF dont show up for you


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> Ejay nice to see you again.
> 
> Let's see Honey's looking into acu.
> 
> Jaime and Myturn are doing IUI this cycle.
> 
> I believe Honey, me and Tryfor are in the tww.
> 
> Anna - I can't remember at this minute where she is in her cycle.
> 
> Anybody correct me if I'm wrong.

i am CD 11 now hun, so should be ovulating soon i hope


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Yup- I am about to send out a job application right now honeybee : )
> 
> Julia - that is awesome about the 90 day FF membership and CBFM. I bet you'll dig using those fun new toys. I'll bet you are definitely ov'ing - you might just have a longer build up than most girls. But that is probably why you get such great CM. You'll even out and get regular again Julia, I'm sure of it:thumbup:
> 
> The trigger shot hardly even pinched and definitely did not hurt. It was funny giving myself a shot at midnight when I was half asleep!

Awww I can totally picture you giving yourself the shot half asleep.

I have got terrible news for you jaimie: My CM is no longer EWCM and super stretchy like it used to be. Ever since the MC my body is completely different. Everything is different.I have to try and get to know my body all over again. My CM ismainly very dry and during my fertile period is a little water but not stretchy..... :( Sad I know!!!



Ejay said:


> Hiya all
> 
> popped in to say hi and to ask if it would be ok to rejoin you all.
> 
> Having a break helped clear my head a little, I had become a little obsessed with the temp charting and things.
> 
> OH and I also went back to the docs and had some tests done. My blood tests and swabs all came back fine, OH's sperm results were a bit strange, he had super high sperm count but bad morphology, in the 9o's % of sperm with no tails, although they did say the ones with tails were strong swimmers but I guess they just get caught up in the traffic jam of tailess sperm.
> 
> Got to wait till after xmas before going back to the docs again, I don't really know what will happen after that.
> 
> How is everyone? I tried to read over the last couple of pages but it seems like so much has happened, is there any chance everyone could do a quick update for goldfish brain me:haha:

Hmmm? I wonder what they'll do for his sperm? Maybe they'll be able to take his sample and keep all the tail thrashing dynamo's and insert! 
Hey how are you!!! :hugs:
We have missed you so.

Mushmouth has also gotten her bfp after MC. First cycle of trying.


----------



## honeybee28

heelllllllllllooooooo!!

Ejay,I forgot to say WELCOME BACK!!!

Anyone got any gossip? I've just got home from work, got my pj's on already lol.

xxx


----------



## Ejay

Dee7509 said:


> Ejay nice to see you again.
> 
> Let's see Honey's looking into acu.
> 
> Jaime and Myturn are doing IUI this cycle.
> 
> I believe Honey, me and Tryfor are in the tww.
> 
> Anna - I can't remember at this minute where she is in her cycle.
> 
> Anybody correct me if I'm wrong.

Thanks Dee for the update.

Honey - Acupuncture sounds good, there is a place just round the corner from me that specialises in acupuncture for fertility problems, OH doesn't realy think much of the alternative treatment type stuff though, he's a bit of a sceptic:haha:

Jaimie and Myturn - Good luck with the IUI hope it works for you :hugs:

good luck for you all in the TWW



SquirrelGirl said:


> EJAY'S BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I'm chillin in the TWW, not much is new with me. Although.... I should say that my OH went to the doctor today! I didn't even have to nag him!!! WHOOHOO. Anyway, the exam and everything was fine and they gave him a cup for taking to the hospital. He has to call the hospital to find out all their rules on it though, since his GP doesn't seem to know much of anything about infertility. But hey, that's PROGRESS!!!!!!
> 
> Let's see, a few girls have gotten their BFPs - LuckyD, CelticNiamh, Tanikit..... Can't remember who else.

Hiya Squirrel missed you too :hugs:

Good luck with OH at the hospital, My OH was rather worried about the prospect of doing the business into a cup in the hospital.

I went and gave him a hand though, we booked the andrology room which was actually quite ok no sleezy magazines or sticky sofas:haha:



tryforbaby2 said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Yup- I am about to send out a job application right now honeybee : )
> 
> Julia - that is awesome about the 90 day FF membership and CBFM. I bet you'll dig using those fun new toys. I'll bet you are definitely ov'ing - you might just have a longer build up than most girls. But that is probably why you get such great CM. You'll even out and get regular again Julia, I'm sure of it:thumbup:
> 
> The trigger shot hardly even pinched and definitely did not hurt. It was funny giving myself a shot at midnight when I was half asleep!
> 
> Awww I can totally picture you giving yourself the shot half asleep.
> 
> I have got terrible news for you jaimie: My CM is no longer EWCM and super stretchy like it used to be. Ever since the MC my body is completely different. Everything is different.I have to try and get to know my body all over again. My CM ismainly very dry and during my fertile period is a little water but not stretchy..... :( Sad I know!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ejay said:
> 
> 
> Hiya all
> 
> popped in to say hi and to ask if it would be ok to rejoin you all.
> 
> Having a break helped clear my head a little, I had become a little obsessed with the temp charting and things.
> 
> OH and I also went back to the docs and had some tests done. My blood tests and swabs all came back fine, OH's sperm results were a bit strange, he had super high sperm count but bad morphology, in the 9o's % of sperm with no tails, although they did say the ones with tails were strong swimmers but I guess they just get caught up in the traffic jam of tailess sperm.
> 
> Got to wait till after xmas before going back to the docs again, I don't really know what will happen after that.
> 
> How is everyone? I tried to read over the last couple of pages but it seems like so much has happened, is there any chance everyone could do a quick update for goldfish brain me:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm? I wonder what they'll do for his sperm? Maybe they'll be able to take his sample and keep all the tail thrashing dynamo's and insert!
> Hey how are you!!! :hugs:
> We have missed you so.
> 
> Mushmouth has also gotten her bfp after MC. First cycle of trying.Click to expand...

Hiya Tryfor, hope all is going well for you. Not sure what they will do with OH, I would like to think that they might just line them all up on one side of the dish and the first ones to reach the finish line get to find the eggy, the rest of them will just be bouncing around on the start line :haha:



honeybee28 said:


> heelllllllllllooooooo!!
> 
> Ejay,I forgot to say WELCOME BACK!!!
> 
> Anyone got any gossip? I've just got home from work, got my pj's on already lol.
> 
> xxx

Hiya Honey, thanks for the welcome back x


----------



## honeybee28

hahaha I've got a mental image of your dh's sperm all waiting at the start line in a dish! lol.

yeah my dh was a bit sceptical about the acu too, esp when I started talking about positive energy etc, but oh well, I'm ignoring him and going anyways lol. Hopefully it'll stop me stressing so much if nothing else!

how was your day?xxx


----------



## Ejay

I am really tempted with the acupuncture, the only thing holding me back is the cost.

I am having to find somewhere else to keep my horses at the moment as I have to move them from where I currently keep them so I can't justify spending the money at the moment. Will be very interested in seeing how it works for you.

I had a day off work today, I have been working my backside off recently at the end of a project super stressed on top of all the TTC stuff.

OH and I are going away this weekend, so a break will be good.

How was your day?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Howdy Ejay! Glad the break helped - I'm back too as you can see : ) I figured there would be no way to fight the obsession while doing IUI so I'm just jumping back in to go through it with all of you lovely ladies :hugs:

TryFor - I highly recommend trying a grapefruit every morning and some evening primrose oil. It worked for me even with my super narrow cervix - I made so much that some managed to drip out and show itself :haha: Are you still doing the Red Raspberry Leaf tea too? I bet that stuff will help get you back to normal. Sorry it has been different for you :hugs: I know you'll bounce back though - all this crap just takes so much longer than we expect :dohh:

So Nixilix is also on the TTHFUTD thread, right? Does that make 5 "graduates"?

The IUI went well this morning. DH and I were a little early with "the sample" - I was worried there would be more traffic. But the lovely woman at my clinic that handles the samples said it was no problem. He gave a great sample, 45 million highly motile swimmers post wash. It was still on the low side in terms of volume (8 ml) but that doesn't matter for IUI because they only use a very little part of the sample anyways. I hope my lining has continued to thicken because that was a little low too (only 6 mm as of Tuesday). I did my best to visualize the spermies swimming up to meet a nice, ripe eggie when I laid on the table after the insemination. It was hard to stay focused though - an exam room isn't exactly the best place to meditate. Mostly I just found myself feeling a little sad because I kept thinking about how badly we want this, and how low the odds are even with all of this whoo haw. So now I just hope I don't drive myself too crazy during this 2ww.


----------



## honeybee28

That'll be fun, where are you going?

Yeah it is expensive huh. will keep you informed!! Soph seems happy with how hers is going.

my day at work was stressy. I'm lying in bed watching tv and eating after 8s at the moment though, so feeling better lol. got really bad pmt though, it's a good job hubs is out tonight or i'd probably have a go at him just for saying hello or something lol.

did you do anything nice with your day off?

xxx


----------



## honeybee28

Jaimie :hugs: I pray for you every single cycle, but I'm going to pray super hard for you during your 2ww. I so badly want you to be pregnant, you are going to be a fabulous mom. xxx

ahhhh yeah, nix too!! She must be a long way along by now. And how about Parkgirl, she's preggo, she was a tthf'er for a short while. Still not many graduates though is it? How many of us are there?!xxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks HoneyBee - you are so sweet! I really hope and pray for you and your DH too. You will be super fun parents, just don't play rugby with your lil one till they are big enough to defend themselves, ok? Hee.

I forgot that ParkGirl was on here. Someone's siggy has all the die hard TTHFers and the ones that have BFPs - we'll have to take a look and count 'em up.


----------



## Ejay

Hiya Jaimie - glad the IUI went well, will be thinking of you in your 
2WW:hugs: 

Honey - did a bit of shopping today, had a coffee with my mum at Costa coffee and searched for new yards for my horses. Am currently munching some double choc icecream

Just realised that my cycles are so regular that although I have been gone for a few months my ticker is still 100% accurate, how freaky

Thought I would attach this pic OH took of a Kookaburra at the falconry centre down the road, we had a great day there a couple of months ago, this little chap was very cheeky
 



Attached Files:







036.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 0


----------



## honeybee28

ahhh yeah, think soph has that. lol, DIE HARD! Maybe we need a logo thing to go in our siggys, didnt we start making one back in the day?!

lol, no I wont but I WILL dress it in a teeny rugby shirt and take it to watch dh play rugger every week. awwww. god I cant wait to do that.

xxx


----------



## honeybee28

ahhhhhh that birdy is pretty cool!
sounds like you had a good day, did you get anything shopping?
i love costa, but im in to coffee republic at the moment, they have an amazing rolo coffee it's so good.
ice cream!? Gimme!!! nom nom.xxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Yeah - watch your ice cream Ejay! HoneyBee will nab it if you aren't watching :haha:

Aw, I love the thought of you taking your lil one to your OH's rugby matches HoneyBee. I can see the mud splattering all over both of you! :haha: Just kidding - that is a really sweet wish. I hope all our wishes get fulfilled :flower:

Ejay - hope you find a good place for your horses. I love kookaburas! My hubby went hiking in Australia for a month and he said those birds have the wackiest calls.


----------



## honeybee28

Very true, I have no shame, all the ice cream in the world is mine ITS MINE I TELL YOU Moihahahahahahahaha. lol. 

I hope all our wishes come true too. I would love to get knocked up this cycle, so we could tell our families on christmas day, that would be so awesome.

kookabura sits in the old gum tree.... merry merry king of the bushes heeee

xxx


----------



## Ejay

Laugh Kookaburra laugh kookaburra gay your life must beeeeeeeee

Honey hands off my icecream I have eaten it all yum yum yum


----------



## soph77

honeybee28 said:


> Very true, I have no shame, all the ice cream in the world is mine ITS MINE I TELL YOU Moihahahahahahahaha. lol.
> 
> I hope all our wishes come true too. I would love to get knocked up this cycle, so we could tell our families on christmas day, that would be so awesome.
> 
> kookabura sits in the old gum tree.... merry merry king of the bushes heeee
> 
> xxx

hahahaha, I can tell you're not an Aussie Emily, you got the words wrong!
merry merry king of the bush is he!

or the version we all used to sing as kids -
kookaburra sits on the electric wire, jumping up and down with his tail on fire...


----------



## soph77

Thank F*** it's Friday! I want to sleep in tomorrow!
I have so many posts I want to respond to but I have not the time this morning.
hugs to all, and I will be back on this arvo x


----------



## honeybee28

Morning Soph. hahaha. I guess your aussi version does make a little more sense....!!
I did know that electric wire one too!

Cant believe you didnt share your ice cream with me ejay, and I thought we were friends too. pah.

xxx


----------



## honeybee28

have a good day soph.xxxx


----------



## Ejay

aww sorry Honey, still got some in the freezer, it needs to warm up a little before you have some though, it's hagen daaz double choc chip


----------



## honeybee28

homer style *droooooooooool* haagen daaaaaaaz mmmmmmm. xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie, :hugs: Hard to meditate in an exam room, I'm sure. Did you ever see the movie "Maybe Baby"? with Hugh Laurie......I seen it a few weeks ago and I cried my eyes out. They showed them getting IUI done several times, then IVF and so on.....I didnt know there was a movie like that with a star that is know known. 

Thinking of you Jaimie as always.....


----------



## honeybee28

I watched maybe baby years ago, and cried my eyes out back then. No way could i watch it now!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Wow - I've never heard of that movie! I have to say there seem to be plenty of movies and TV shows about people having babies thrown at them these days. There is that movie coming out about two single people that get a baby in a will and then they fall in love - what the?! But it would be nice to see one where people have more of an experience like ours.

I LOVE the kukaburra (sp?) rhyme - that is awesome! wish I could hear you singing it and the tune.

So Soph has all our names in our siggy! 16 of us total ; )

I'm always thinking of you too Julia - only a few more days for you and Honey and Dee? this cycle. Go October conception rates!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good evening, ladies! All I can think of now is Honeybee swiping Ejay's ice cream, with the Scooby Doo sound -- Yoink!! :haha:

The luck in here is bound to turn around! Honeybee, Dee, and is it Soph -- gotta get us started right! 



AFM, AF showed, but no spotting! So.... hooray for that, I guess! On to lucky Cycle 13....


----------



## tryforbaby2

OOOOhh squirrel..... :hugs:

I think us girls, really really need to make this cycle (after af shows....IF she shows) our *FINAL* *LUCKY* cycle.

I dont know about the rest of you....but I am totally _sick of this shit_.

Jaimie, ahhhh I love ya!!!


----------



## honeybee28

awww squirrel, I'm so sorry she got you. but yey for no spotting! that's awesome.

I'm sick of this shit too. Enough already!!!

12dpo, teeny tiny bit of pink spotting, really hope i imagined it.xxx


----------



## Dee7509

:hugs: SG

Hi Ladies,

I know as soon as I write this I'll probably start spotting or something but so far no spotting. I usually start spotting 12 dpo and full flow on 13 dpo. Today is 13 dpo.

It is so unusual that even ff seems to think I need to test but I still feel certain af is on the way (got another negative HPT this morning too). Any other month, I'd be hopeful but I'm not even thinking of that being a possibility. 

It's good news for me if my LP is suddenly magically getting longer. It's either that or I didn't ovulate when I thought I did which is a possibility since there was some weirdness with EWCM this cycle and I'm not temping so don't really know what's going on. 

Jaime..Fx'd

Honey - I hope it's your imagination too.

Never saw Maybe baby but there is a sitcom where the couple is going through/has gone through IVF, it's not the focus of the story though. The name of it is not coming to me at the moment.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Honey, this sucks! :haha:

Dee, fingers crossed!!!

Jaimie, after IUI did they ask you to still dtd????


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Tryfor, how are you this morning?


----------



## Annamumof2

ugh, tired, back hurts and feel bored lol


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

tryforbaby2 said:


> I think us girls, really really need to make this cycle (after af shows....IF she shows) our *FINAL* *LUCKY* cycle.
> 
> I dont know about the rest of you....but I am totally _sick of this shit_.

Totally, absolutely, 100% agreed. Enough Already!

:hugs:Honey and Squirrel:hugs: I don't like it. Dee, I'm really sorry about your negatives too. 

Who do we have to screw to make this stop?! :haha: Maybe it is time for some 18 year old stud muffin to put us out of our misery....


----------



## Dee7509

Thanks Jaime, I'm sorry to say that spotting has started.

Drastic measures there Jaime :haha:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Bummer Dee! You know what they say about drastic times...


----------



## Annamumof2

so anyone here still?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

HAHAHA, Jaimie-- I've thought of that so many times, it's not even funny! I figure we could do an 'experiment'. I sleep around with a few guys. If I get pregnant, my OH is the problem. My OH would sleep around and if he got a girl pregnant, then I'm the problem!! And OH could have the chicks sign a paper that he got to have the baby afterward. It would save us a bunch of money in testing, ART and/or adoption! :rofl:

:holly:


Sorry to read your spotting arrived, Dee. Stupid witch. AF seems to have gone AWOL today. It was much more than spotting yesterday, but now it's tapered off quite substantially. WTH! I'm sure it'll be back in a day or two. Wasn't really expecting full blown AF til tomorrow anyway.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Dee7509 said:


> Hi Tryfor, how are you this morning?

I am doing ok. I am awaiting AF for tomorrow or the next day. I am very watery down there, like I always get right before she shows and some very light cramping. My In Laws just got down here a few hours ago, so they get to experience me moody again when AF comes! :rofl: I wanted to buy a hpt before they came but they got here very very early, so I didnt get to buy one. I wanted to rule it out before I drink this weekend.
How are you? I see you are spotting, Im sorry Dee. Like I keep saying.....sick of this shit. :hugs:



Annamumof2 said:


> so anyone here still?

Yes, we are here! :wave: How are you??? 



Jaimie, 18 year old studs probably have super killer sperm!!! :rofl:


----------



## MyTurnYet

How on earth did I get so far behind on posts??? :dohh:

Jaimie, you did jump ahead of me! Soooooo excited for you. :happydance: Yay for big follicles! So did you have the IUI yesterday? How was it? Not too bad right? I did my Ovidrel shot last night and had IUI this morning, and then again tomorrow morning. DH had 30 million :spermy: at 90% motility today. Woo hooooo! :dance:I felt bad that he had to get up so early and give his sample so I made him some coffee. :coffee: Maybe helped with the swimming? 

Julia, I just know that you're going to be pregnant again very soon. I'm praying for you. May be a good idea to call the RE. I made an appointment with mine because your description of your first appointment made me so at ease. :flower:

Ejay, welcome back!!! Missed ya. 

Squirrel, your experiment cracked me UP!!!!! :rofl: 

Anna, I'm here! 

:hugs: Dee :hugs: 

I feel like I'm missing stuff I wanted to reply to. Had a massage today and feel all out of it. It was wonderful, though...:cloud9:

Oh, how I love the new boobie smiley (as well as Squirrel's random use of it)!!! I may just need to add it too my sig. Funniest smiley, ever! 
xoxo, Jill

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Ok, I'm beginning to regret the bouncy boob smiley! Just kidding - but it is sort of freaky. Oh its got me laughing out loud!

Ah - so you ARE doing a trigger Jill - that is cool. So how did it line up with your normal ov date? I sent you an email with a ton of questions. Your first insemination yesterday was on the same day as mine!!!

Julia - I get really watery just before AF too - ugh that totally sucks. But you know what everyone says that you probably don't want to hear - it aint over till that crazy ugly beeyatch shows:haha:

Squirrel - that is a pretty funny scenerio you have planned for figuring out whose fault it is - it sounds like we are planning a swinger's party! :help::flasher:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Squirrel - that is a pretty funny scenerio you have planned for figuring out whose fault it is - it sounds like we are planning a swinger's party! :help::flasher:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## honeybee28

lol jaimie about the 18 year old!!! I have heard of that working, and it scares me that maybe dh's sperms just hate my eggy. Maybe my egg nags them too much?! They're probably really untidy sperm, bet my egg hates that. Perhaps they just dont get along, and so when they meet, they refuse to do what they're meant to do. Gah.

Plenty of red spotting. Game over. On to cycle 11. ELEVEN!!! Pah. I'm f*cked off (which is better than sad I guess ) :gun:

oooooooh and to REALLLY cheer me up, I found out last night one of my BILs and his wife are expecting. Fabulous. Still, they live a long way away so at least I wont have to watch her get all fat and pregnant and stuff.

grrrrrrr.

anyhooo, at least it's the weekend!! waaaahooooooooo!!!

xxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Dee7509 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tryfor, how are you this morning?
> 
> I am doing ok. I am awaiting AF for tomorrow or the next day. I am very watery down there, like I always get right before she shows and some very light cramping. My In Laws just got down here a few hours ago, so they get to experience me moody again when AF comes! :rofl: I wanted to buy a hpt before they came but they got here very very early, so I didnt get to buy one. I wanted to rule it out before I drink this weekend.
> How are you? I see you are spotting, Im sorry Dee. Like I keep saying.....sick of this shit. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> so anyone here still?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we are here! :wave: How are you???
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie, 18 year old studs probably have super killer sperm!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

i'm doing alright hun thanks for asking, hope your doing alright where abouts are you in your cycle now?


----------



## Annamumof2

MyTurnYet said:


> How on earth did I get so far behind on posts??? :dohh:
> 
> Jaimie, you did jump ahead of me! Soooooo excited for you. :happydance: Yay for big follicles! So did you have the IUI yesterday? How was it? Not too bad right? I did my Ovidrel shot last night and had IUI this morning, and then again tomorrow morning. DH had 30 million :spermy: at 90% motility today. Woo hooooo! :dance:I felt bad that he had to get up so early and give his sample so I made him some coffee. :coffee: Maybe helped with the swimming?
> 
> Julia, I just know that you're going to be pregnant again very soon. I'm praying for you. May be a good idea to call the RE. I made an appointment with mine because your description of your first appointment made me so at ease. :flower:
> 
> Ejay, welcome back!!! Missed ya.
> 
> Squirrel, your experiment cracked me UP!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Anna, I'm here!
> 
> :hugs: Dee :hugs:
> 
> I feel like I'm missing stuff I wanted to reply to. Had a massage today and feel all out of it. It was wonderful, though...:cloud9:
> 
> Oh, how I love the new boobie smiley (as well as Squirrel's random use of it)!!! I may just need to add it too my sig. Funniest smiley, ever!
> xoxo, Jill
> 
> :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:

glad im not all alone now then, hows you hun and where abouts are you in your cycle?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ugh, that really sucks, Honey! :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

I have got the WORST cramps I've ever had. i feel like I'm dying, i wanna throw up. taken painkillers, got a hot water bottle. nothing's helping, I dont know what to do with myself!!!xxx


----------



## Dee7509

Aw hun...I've had those before. Some hot tea maybe?


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> I have got the WORST cramps I've ever had. i feel like I'm dying, i wanna throw up. taken painkillers, got a hot water bottle. nothing's helping, I dont know what to do with myself!!!xxx

maybe a nice bath with some bobbles?


----------



## honeybee28

Thanks for the suggestions girls, Ive just had a nap and the painkillers must have kicked in while I was snoozing coz I feel almost human again now. That was so horrible though, hope I never experience those ever again!

Everyone having a good day?xxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

So glad to read you're feeling better! 

Having a pretty good day, just been sitting on the couch paying bills, watching tv, playing a bit of Little Big Planet and otherwise not doing much at all. Gotta get up and start making that chili though. The weather is fantastic, I should take the dog for a walk too...


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions girls, Ive just had a nap and the painkillers must have kicked in while I was snoozing coz I feel almost human again now. That was so horrible though, hope I never experience those ever again!
> 
> Everyone having a good day?xxx

ive had them kind of cramps after i had the miscarrage and they was bad, but i know how you feel hun and glad your feeling better now, i am well day is slow but kids been at mum and dads so we could dtd hehe


----------



## honeybee28

Thanks guys.

SG - YOU HAVE A DOG?! I never knew! What flavour and what is his/her name? Really want a dog.

xxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yep, his name is Jack. He's a blond Shepard mix. About 65 pounds. He's my baby!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2588.JPG
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## honeybee28

wow, he's so gorgeous!! I love big doggies. Does he need a lot of walkies?xxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

So sorry about the awful cramps and the evil witch HoneyBee. And I'm especially sorry for how long it is taking you to conceive. You will get there though, just hang in with us.

Squirrel! sorry I missed you this morning in Little Big Planet - my hubby was finishing Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## honeybee28

Thanks Jaimie - I'm just so glad I have you ladies to hang out with, that understand what I'm going through. I mean obviously I want you all to be pregnant, but you know what I mean.

xxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I do hon - no one understands fully unless they've been where you are at personally. And nearly a year of TTC totally sucks :hugs: I put up all my fall and halloween decorations today. And we just finished weeding the alley way. Tomorrow I'm going to put a bunch of plants we've been given along our fence in the alley way. Hopefully those native plants will make it more difficult for the weeds to take over.

I got bit by a nasty black ant and it hurts! They have a type of sting that really burns for hours afterwards. We have some crazy mean bugs here in the desert.


----------



## honeybee28

That's cool. Will you carve out a pumpkin? I havent done that in years. Not cool about the ant though! Ouchie.

This thread doesn't have a great success rate does it?! Wonder why.

I think this is going to be my month. I think the thing that is stopping me from getting knocked up, is me believing it'll never happen. I'm going with the power of PMA and acu all the way this cycle. 

xxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Go honeybee! What is ACU? I usually don't carve pumpkins here because the heat makes them rot within a few days. maybe this year though - I won't be working so what the heck? Sometimes I wonder if it is taking us all so long because we worry that it will take a long time and the power of thinking like that makes it so? Other times I think we all found each other because we needed the kind of support that will go the distance : ) Either way, I agree and hope we start seeing more success stories soooooooooooooooooooooooooooon!


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> lol jaimie about the 18 year old!!! I have heard of that working, and it scares me that maybe dh's sperms just hate my eggy. Maybe my egg nags them too much?! They're probably really untidy sperm, bet my egg hates that. Perhaps they just dont get along, and so when they meet, they refuse to do what they're meant to do. Gah.
> 
> Plenty of red spotting. Game over. On to cycle 11. ELEVEN!!! Pah. I'm f*cked off (which is better than sad I guess ) :gun:
> 
> oooooooh and to REALLLY cheer me up, I found out last night one of my BILs and his wife are expecting. Fabulous. Still, they live a long way away so at least I wont have to watch her get all fat and pregnant and stuff.
> 
> grrrrrrr.
> 
> anyhooo, at least it's the weekend!! waaaahooooooooo!!!
> 
> xxxx

:hugs: Honey, I am so so so sorry. She's not meant to bother you. Damnit. Why cant she bother young teenage mom wannabe's???.....Totally sucks about your BIL and wife. I mean, its probably good for them because they probably want it, but still......you know what I mean.
:hugs:



Annamumof2 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dee7509 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tryfor, how are you this morning?
> 
> I am doing ok. I am awaiting AF for tomorrow or the next day. I am very watery down there, like I always get right before she shows and some very light cramping. My In Laws just got down here a few hours ago, so they get to experience me moody again when AF comes! :rofl: I wanted to buy a hpt before they came but they got here very very early, so I didnt get to buy one. I wanted to rule it out before I drink this weekend.
> How are you? I see you are spotting, Im sorry Dee. Like I keep saying.....sick of this shit. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> so anyone here still?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we are here! :wave: How are you???
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie, 18 year old studs probably have super killer sperm!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm doing alright hun thanks for asking, hope your doing alright where abouts are you in your cycle now?Click to expand...

I am CD32/13 or 14dpo and due for AF either today or tomorrow. Today is almost over so I am sure she will be here tomorrow. I am extremely tired, very very bloated, backache for 2 days and very watery down there where I feel like af arrived when it didnt yet and my Cp is low and hard.....just a waiting game now.
Where are you at on your cycle?



honeybee28 said:


> I have got the WORST cramps I've ever had. i feel like I'm dying, i wanna throw up. taken painkillers, got a hot water bottle. nothing's helping, I dont know what to do with myself!!!xxx

UGH!!! I have never known you to have horrible cramps!! I am so sorry!!! :kiss: A nap and painkillers downed by a glass of wine should do the trick!!! 




SquirrelGirl said:


> So glad to read you're feeling better!
> 
> Having a pretty good day, just been sitting on the couch paying bills, watching tv, playing a bit of Little Big Planet and otherwise not doing much at all. Gotta get up and start making that chili though. The weather is fantastic, I should take the dog for a walk too...

Weather is beautiful! Yumm Chili, perfect for fall!!! :)



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I do hon - no one understands fully unless they've been where you are at personally. And nearly a year of TTC totally sucks :hugs: I put up all my fall and halloween decorations today. And we just finished weeding the alley way. Tomorrow I'm going to put a bunch of plants we've been given along our fence in the alley way. Hopefully those native plants will make it more difficult for the weeds to take over.
> 
> I got bit by a nasty black ant and it hurts! They have a type of sting that really burns for hours afterwards. We have some crazy mean bugs here in the desert.

OUCH!!

Dont you also have scorpions out there as well??? Ouch! Hooray for the plants!



honeybee28 said:


> That's cool. Will you carve out a pumpkin? I havent done that in years. Not cool about the ant though! Ouchie.
> 
> This thread doesn't have a great success rate does it?! Wonder why.
> 
> I think this is going to be my month. I think the thing that is stopping me from getting knocked up, is me believing it'll never happen. I'm going with the power of PMA and acu all the way this cycle.
> 
> xxx

I think maybe we should scrap this thread and make some new thread thats sweet and meant for us happy go lucky, lovale long time ttcrs?!!!

Love the PMA! :)


----------



## honeybee28

Jaimie I meant acupuncture when I wrote acu, I was just too lazy to type it out it's a long word! lol. Yeah could be either of those things?

I did have a glass of wine! It was really nice.

How are you doing tryfor? Any sign of her? hope she stays away.xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ugh.....she's here. I have had light cramps for days and have felt super watery for two days leading up to her arrival, but she arrived bright and early this morning followed by strong cramps.
Tonight is my first 'actual' working night at BBW setting everything up for the Holidays from 5pm to 11pm. Its mandatory, everypone has to be there to set up tonight after the Mall closes. Fun Fun.
My company just left a few minutes ago, so now I am going to straighten up the house and take some Advil for my cramps and get comfy for work. I can wear whatever I want tonight since the mall will be closed.
Honey, how are you feeling today? Did she come on full flow yesterday or today?


----------



## honeybee28

She came full flow yesterday. sorry she got you too cycle bud. We'll kick her butt. This cycle is OURS I promise. No more witch for 9 months, imagine!!!

hope work is good, hope the people are nice there!!

xxx


----------



## soph77

Double crapity crapsticks Julia and Emily!!! Stupid bloody witch :(
I can't believe we haven't had any luck in this thread for such a long time! It totally sucks.
I got my day 3 bloods back and they are perfect. I got a peak on my monitor today so it looks like another early O for me, not that I am complaining, so I'll try to get some more loving in today. We are both taking a sickie from work ;)


----------



## honeybee28

Blimey soph, your cycles are soooooo much shorter then mine!! Is this your 12th one now? or 11th? I'm just starting 11. You used to be like 3 behind me. I hate my long cycles.

yey for a sicky!!! I don't think I've ever done that lol I'd feel too guilty, I'm a goody two shoes.

xxx


----------



## honeybee28

And yey for your cd3 bloods being perfect!!!xxx


----------



## soph77

This is cycle 11. I don't feel guilty about a sickie, we are entitled so so many per year and I never use them up and besides I'm going to be doing marking all day anyway so I will still be doing schoolwork, I just wont have to look at the kids all day!!! And I'll get to have :sex: on my lunch break!


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> She came full flow yesterday. sorry she got you too cycle bud. We'll kick her butt. This cycle is OURS I promise. No more witch for 9 months, imagine!!!
> 
> hope work is good, hope the people are nice there!!
> 
> xxx

Cycle bud again this cycle huh? And we have long cycles yet too!!! I hope they are all nice there also. I leave in a few minutes.....so nervous and yet so crampy!!! What a time to start....first day of my period.....blah
This IS going to be OUR cycle.....:cloud9: All this ttc and the MC has made me think that if and when I do get pregnant again, hopefully with a healhty baby, I will not find out what it is. As long as its healthy.....



soph77 said:


> Double crapity crapsticks Julia and Emily!!! Stupid bloody witch :(
> I can't believe we haven't had any luck in this thread for such a long time! It totally sucks.
> I got my day 3 bloods back and they are perfect. I got a peak on my monitor today so it looks like another early O for me, not that I am complaining, so I'll try to get some more loving in today. We are both taking a sickie from work ;)

I say its time for a new thread. Out with the old and in with the new. A super lucky thread......hmmm?
Awesome on the blood test results!!! Wahoo!!! :) I am so jealous of your early O! I think I am going to buy a monitor soon. I was outbid on the other CMFM.
Have Fun!! :sex:


----------



## soph77

What could we call it???

hmmmm - IATFSFBFPAH
(it's about time for some effing bfps around here?


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> lol jaimie about the 18 year old!!! I have heard of that working, and it scares me that maybe dh's sperms just hate my eggy. Maybe my egg nags them too much?! They're probably really untidy sperm, bet my egg hates that. Perhaps they just dont get along, and so when they meet, they refuse to do what they're meant to do. Gah.
> 
> Plenty of red spotting. Game over. On to cycle 11. ELEVEN!!! Pah. I'm f*cked off (which is better than sad I guess ) :gun:
> 
> oooooooh and to REALLLY cheer me up, I found out last night one of my BILs and his wife are expecting. Fabulous. Still, they live a long way away so at least I wont have to watch her get all fat and pregnant and stuff.
> 
> grrrrrrr.
> 
> anyhooo, at least it's the weekend!! waaaahooooooooo!!!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> :hugs: Honey, I am so so so sorry. She's not meant to bother you. Damnit. Why cant she bother young teenage mom wannabe's???.....Totally sucks about your BIL and wife. I mean, its probably good for them because they probably want it, but still......you know what I mean.
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dee7509 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tryfor, how are you this morning?Click to expand...
> 
> I am doing ok. I am awaiting AF for tomorrow or the next day. I am very watery down there, like I always get right before she shows and some very light cramping. My In Laws just got down here a few hours ago, so they get to experience me moody again when AF comes! :rofl: I wanted to buy a hpt before they came but they got here very very early, so I didnt get to buy one. I wanted to rule it out before I drink this weekend.
> How are you? I see you are spotting, Im sorry Dee. Like I keep saying.....sick of this shit. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> so anyone here still?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we are here! :wave: How are you???
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie, 18 year old studs probably have super killer sperm!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm doing alright hun thanks for asking, hope your doing alright where abouts are you in your cycle now?Click to expand...
> 
> I am CD32/13 or 14dpo and due for AF either today or tomorrow. Today is almost over so I am sure she will be here tomorrow. I am extremely tired, very very bloated, backache for 2 days and very watery down there where I feel like af arrived when it didnt yet and my Cp is low and hard.....just a waiting game now.
> Where are you at on your cycle?
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> I have got the WORST cramps I've ever had. i feel like I'm dying, i wanna throw up. taken painkillers, got a hot water bottle. nothing's helping, I dont know what to do with myself!!!xxxClick to expand...
> 
> UGH!!! I have never known you to have horrible cramps!! I am so sorry!!! :kiss: A nap and painkillers downed by a glass of wine should do the trick!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> So glad to read you're feeling better!
> 
> Having a pretty good day, just been sitting on the couch paying bills, watching tv, playing a bit of Little Big Planet and otherwise not doing much at all. Gotta get up and start making that chili though. The weather is fantastic, I should take the dog for a walk too...Click to expand...
> 
> Weather is beautiful! Yumm Chili, perfect for fall!!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> I do hon - no one understands fully unless they've been where you are at personally. And nearly a year of TTC totally sucks :hugs: I put up all my fall and halloween decorations today. And we just finished weeding the alley way. Tomorrow I'm going to put a bunch of plants we've been given along our fence in the alley way. Hopefully those native plants will make it more difficult for the weeds to take over.
> 
> I got bit by a nasty black ant and it hurts! They have a type of sting that really burns for hours afterwards. We have some crazy mean bugs here in the desert.Click to expand...
> 
> OUCH!!
> 
> Dont you also have scorpions out there as well??? Ouch! Hooray for the plants!
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> That's cool. Will you carve out a pumpkin? I havent done that in years. Not cool about the ant though! Ouchie.
> 
> This thread doesn't have a great success rate does it?! Wonder why.
> 
> I think this is going to be my month. I think the thing that is stopping me from getting knocked up, is me believing it'll never happen. I'm going with the power of PMA and acu all the way this cycle.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think maybe we should scrap this thread and make some new thread thats sweet and meant for us happy go lucky, lovale long time ttcrs?!!!
> 
> Love the PMA! :)Click to expand...

i am on day 14 now hun so should be ovulating soon cervix is low and open i think i keep getting these odd cramps and hot flushes so i know im due to ovulate soon so fingers crossed, tonight i just been cuddled up to hubby we tried to dtd but skye was naughty and walked in on us which kinda went down hill from there so i dunno when the next time will be, im kinda tired of it all now i feel like i am the only one that wants this and hes changed his mind, even though he tells me he hasn't but oh well, anyway hun sorry about AF showing her face and i hope your alright and i will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## SquirrelGirl

soph77 said:


> What could we call it???
> 
> hmmmm - IATFSFBFPAH
> (it's about time for some effing bfps around here?

ITA. TIGR!

(I totally agree! This is getting ridiculous!! :haha:) But I have a good feeling about our IUI girls. Hopefully the BFPs will start rolling in and the tide will turn for all of us!


----------



## honeybee28

lol at new thread names!! It is getting ridic.

Yeah I'm excited for the IUI girls toooooooo.

this has been the weirdest af - I'm cd 3 and pretty much done (normally goes on til cd 5 or 6). Strange. And had the worst cramps. But it's been pretty light, defo enough for it to be a 'proper' period though!
aaaaaages to wait til I ov now, boring, happened on cd21 last cycle!!!

julia i hope work was ok and the people were nice!

xxx


----------



## honeybee28

I meant that it's totally ridic how long it's taking us all, not that the thread names are ridic lol.xxx


----------



## Dee7509

:hi: All,

Sorry about the witch tryfor :hugs: 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> :hi: All,
> 
> Sorry about the witch tryfor :hugs:
> 
> How's everyone doing?

i'm doing alright hun hope you are well, i think i am now ovulating as my boobs are hurting alittle and my tummy was tender last night, but i can only hope.


----------



## Dee7509

Good Luck then Anna. Hope you're right and this is a lucky lucky cycle!


----------



## tryforbaby2

soph77 said:


> What could we call it???
> 
> hmmmm - IATFSFBFPAH
> (it's about time for some effing bfps around here?

:rofl: 

Hmmm? We have waited long enough....
2011 Baby Hopefuls.....(hmm I remember when I was 2010 baby hopeful?.....)
Wishing and Waiting......
Its OUR turn.....

Any more idea's???

This thread was lucky at a point in time. But there hasnt been any bfps in AGES!!!! 





honeybee28 said:


> lol at new thread names!! It is getting ridic.
> 
> Yeah I'm excited for the IUI girls toooooooo.
> 
> this has been the weirdest af - I'm cd 3 and pretty much done (normally goes on til cd 5 or 6). Strange. And had the worst cramps. But it's been pretty light, defo enough for it to be a 'proper' period though!
> aaaaaages to wait til I ov now, boring, happened on cd21 last cycle!!!
> 
> julia i hope work was ok and the people were nice!
> 
> xxx

Come on IUI girls!!!! 
Wowzers! Awesome short AF Honey!!!
Yes Honey, now the boring part begins......waiting to O takes us ages......last cycle I O'd CD19 (based on AF) and the cycle before CD22.....blah right?..... LOL


Anna, do you use opk's or anything to assist you with tracking Ovulation? O symptoms sound good and for Skye, I'd put her to bed early tonight and then make some magic happen. :winkwink:

My af sucks, but then again they all do right? Pretty mild bleeding so far which is really good, but I had some strong cramps yesterday. Havent had them that strong since post MC. 

I went to Amish Country this weekend to shop with my mother in law and I couldnt help staring at a woman holding a newborn baby like a ragdoll. I just stared and stared at that baby, until they called our names for the horse and buggy ride and then I left. A baby boy so cute and so new. :cloud9:


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> Good Luck then Anna. Hope you're right and this is a lucky lucky cycle!

thanks hun i hope so too, im thinking of doing a journal if i can think of words to put in it lol, going to do it when i come back from picking up jay


----------



## tryforbaby2

I thought about a journal as well but I feel as if I wont have the time to write in it. We'll see. 

Well girls, off to the outside flower shop down the road for some fall mums and such.


----------



## honeybee28

I stare at babies whenever i see them too. Want one so badly. Really hope it happens for us all before christmas!!!
problem with starting a new thread is new people will join and i cant stand pop in bfps!!! I mean, i dont mind them if they've been trying for a while. but it's the 'omg I've been trying for 2 months this is taking forever i cant stand it, it's so hard, i cant cope, oh look im pregnant' people, they drive me insane with jealousy!!xxx


----------



## honeybee28

Also Julia how was work last night?xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> I thought about a journal as well but I feel as if I wont have the time to write in it. We'll see.
> 
> Well girls, off to the outside flower shop down the road for some fall mums and such.

i have just write one now feel free to read it and reply hun


----------



## honeybee28

I started a journal a few months ago. Hasn't helped me get knocked up sadly lol.

omg my friend is getting on my nerves. She and her bf have been together for 6 months, on again off again. they got back together this weekend. She said they're going to start trying for a baby in a few months. SERIOUSLY. What the f*ck is wrong with some people. grrrrr.

xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> I started a journal a few months ago. Hasn't helped me get knocked up sadly lol.
> 
> omg my friend is getting on my nerves. She and her bf have been together for 6 months, on again off again. they got back together this weekend. She said they're going to start trying for a baby in a few months. SERIOUSLY. What the f*ck is wrong with some people. grrrrr.
> 
> xxx

i know what you mean hun, its like my mate no longer after she got with her ex she found out she was pregnant i was like WTF, now she keeps messaging me or txting me "you pregnant yet" and then when i lost it at the end of aug she was like "oh it will happen again soon"


----------



## honeybee28

So frustrating eh? only 2 friends know we're trying. one of them never asks, they had to try for a while so guess she understands, she was the one that gave me the acu tip, she rocks. but the OTHER one, was texting me every bloody week!!! I asked her to stop asking in the end, she kept asking but less frequently. last time she asked, i told her we have stopped trying and she's left me alone about it now lol.xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> I stare at babies whenever i see them too. Want one so badly. Really hope it happens for us all before christmas!!!
> problem with starting a new thread is new people will join and i cant stand pop in bfps!!! I mean, i dont mind them if they've been trying for a while. but it's the 'omg I've been trying for 2 months this is taking forever i cant stand it, it's so hard, i cant cope, oh look im pregnant' people, they drive me insane with jealousy!!xxx

I have thought of that and was wondering if there is a way we can make a locked or private thread??? I also don't like when newbies come in stay for a bit and share their stories then up and leave without notice with or without a bfp. I look forward to you girls.

I hope we can all get pregnant before Christmas. Would be a lovely present. :cloud9:

I think I am going to start drinking RRL tea again this cycle.....not sure though. But definitely some grapefruit juice again! 




honeybee28 said:


> Also Julia how was work last night?xxx

It was nice. We just set everything up for Christmas last night and put the Christmas inventory out. Only worked until 915pm, instead of 11pm. We did the work we were supposed to quickly.
I have looked online for my schedule and dont see anything marked down. I think I did my stuff online too late for it to be updated..... :shrug:.....Oh well, I have no idea?.....


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: so sorry TryFor and Honey :hugs: Those first few days with AF just totally suck. I decided I am going to be a witch for Halloween because that is the scariest costume EVER :haha:

I like the idea of a new thread. You could put a disclaimer on the first page that the thread is meant for a group of women that have been trying together for a while and that pop in BFPs aren't welcome :haha:

I really do think acupuncture might be helpful for all the women that have unexplained fertility issues ~ I haven't tried it because my DH and I do have distinct obstacles that it can't do much for. I really hope you like it Honey and Soph :thumbup: Way to go with the good blood work results Soph!

So your first day at work went well TryFor? I'm glad you are doing that. I have an interview on the 19th and my in-laws are coming in a week :happydance: It will be nice having those things to look forward to during my 2ww. Thanks for all the pma ladies :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

Thanks Jaimie, I agree, i think it's good for unexplained stuff. I feel positive about it because I really believe in it, and I think that helps. first appointment on saturday, cant wait.

oooooh jaimie, yey for dressing up but a witch!? hahah. I HATE the witch. lol.

julia glad work was ok, were there nice people there?

xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :hugs: so sorry TryFor and Honey :hugs: Those first few days with AF just totally suck. I decided I am going to be a witch for Halloween because that is the scariest costume EVER :haha:
> 
> I like the idea of a new thread. You could put a disclaimer on the first page that the thread is meant for a group of women that have been trying together for a while and that pop in BFPs aren't welcome :haha:
> 
> I really do think acupuncture might be helpful for all the women that have unexplained fertility issues ~ I haven't tried it because my DH and I do have distinct obstacles that it can't do much for. I really hope you like it Honey and Soph :thumbup: Way to go with the good blood work results Soph!
> 
> So your first day at work went well TryFor? I'm glad you are doing that. I have an interview on the 19th and my in-laws are coming in a week :happydance: It will be nice having those things to look forward to during my 2ww. Thanks for all the pma ladies :hugs:

Love the costume Idea!!! I thought of the same thing today while I was at walmart!!! ahahahaha Great minds think alike! 

I would def. set up a new thread for us girls who have been trying to conceive for at leaat a year, as I think we all have been ttc a minimum of a year anyway. Not be be a jerk, but I just wont respond to anyone who enters the room unless one of us. I hate drop in bfps or a one or two cycle then a bfp person. Boooo!
Yay for an interview!!! Are you excited your in laws are coming to Arizona??
Love you much and miss you so! :kiss:



honeybee28 said:


> Thanks Jaimie, I agree, i think it's good for unexplained stuff. I feel positive about it because I really believe in it, and I think that helps. first appointment on saturday, cant wait.
> 
> oooooh jaimie, yey for dressing up but a witch!? hahah. I HATE the witch. lol.
> 
> julia glad work was ok, were there nice people there?
> 
> xxx

Only a fewmore days until your appointment!!! Let me know how it goes! I was thinking of getting my palm read or a fortune?.... Most people didnt talk to anyone 'new' which sucks, but I will be fine...... :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

yeah i've thought about the psychic thing too!!
awww I'm sorry they didnt talk to the new people, hopefully they'll start to soon.
Yeah we've all been trying for ages havent we. I'm at 11 cycles - about 3 weeks short of 1 year right now. 

I meant to say jaimie, yey for the job interview! fx it goes well. Is it a job that you really really want? hope you get it!

xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

I started a new thread group....its called wishing, wanting, waiting....ttc for a year PLUS!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> I started a new thread group....its called wishing, wanting, waiting....ttc for a year PLUS!!!

oh send me a link hun and i will leave it in a tab so i can reply


----------



## Ejay

so sorry Tryfor and Honey:hugs:, the witch is a real cow.

Honey - I haven't told anyone about TTC apart from my Mum and I only told her a few months ago when we got to 1yr TTC. I hadn't even told my sisters but my Big sister had figured a few things out and this weekend she sent me a card and I just burst into tears the card said hang in there and her words written in it said:

well done for starting on this journey, it won't always be easy but will be worth it when you reach the end.

I really hope we all reach our TTC journey end with a BFP by christmas xx


----------



## Dee7509

How sweet is she Ejay!

Jaime, glad you got an interview. GL! Great costume idea.

Hi Tryfor and Honey, I'm getting over the witch myself. Rotten hag.

Anna, read your journal and posted.

Soph, SG, and evryone else :hi:


----------



## Annamumof2

Dee7509 said:


> How sweet is she Ejay!
> 
> Jaime, glad you got an interview. GL! Great costume idea.
> 
> Hi Tryfor and Honey, I'm getting over the witch myself. Rotten hag.
> 
> Anna, read your journal and posted.
> 
> Soph, SG, and evryone else :hi:

i noticed hun and thanks


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hey girls! I dont know how to make a link for the new thread, but it is titled *"Wishing, wanting, waiting.....TTC a year PLUS!"*

Please join us in making a super *LUCKY* thread so the rest of us oldies can move forward with our dreams of getting pregnant and having beautiful, healthy and happy babies!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

I know Im not an official TTHF-er as I only joined recently, but wow you guys can talk! Missed a week, and had 10+ pages to catch up on. Have no way Im going to remember everything but:

Jaimie - I have soooo thought about the 18 year old stud muffin too! Im even worse as when my eye catches a young 'un who is hot, I do think well Im sure you could get me pregnant... bad, bad, bad.

Squirrel - Jack is cute!

Honey & Ejay - I so want some ice cream now.... 

Soph - yay for sickies. Hope it did the trick!


----------



## honeybee28

Hello you! I was thinking about you today!! HOw are you? FC appointment soon right? Ahhhhh you maybe new but you're still one of us :hugs: julia made us a new thread where we hang out, come and join us there. the links on here somewhere...xxxxx


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Hello - just been reading - another 5 pages to get through, Im a slow reader!

FC appointment not until 3rd November so AGES to go.... Bored bored bored.

Will finish up reading the other thread & post so I can save the link.


----------



## honeybee28

oh yeah that's right, 2 days before mine. It's coming around quickly! 3 weeks to go!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh Waiting! Please join us: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/434741-wishing-wanting-waiting-ttc-year-plus-5.html Many of us are reaching or have crossed the one year mark and there is safety in numbers : ) Your comment about the 18 year olds had me rolling - I'm not the type to ooogle guys but there was a whole group of teenage stud muffins out running last weekend and my DH caught me drooling at a particularly lush long haired red head. He was only wearing his jogging shorts, what is a girl to do?

I hope yours and HoneyBee's appointments go well - I felt so much better after my initial consult!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

I know I know!

Im really sad and into Twilight too - they are all so young - but mmm they are hot. And Im 31. Bad, bad, bad.

Already followed you across!


----------



## honeybee28

omg I'm so glad I'm not the only one. I REALLY have a thing for Jacob, and I'm pretty certain it's illegal that I do!!xx


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

It sure is I think. But I bet he would knock us up quick.


----------



## honeybee28

oh god, yeah i bet he would too. I would do all manner of unspeakable things to him. lol. xxx


----------



## soph77

mmmmmm Jacob.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Mmmm there's another name for a thread....


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

That is all so very funny! you gals are the best - and yes, you are all committing a crime in your minds.


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Im more partial to Edward though


----------



## honeybee28

oh no. Too pasty white.xx


----------



## bbdreams

Hey girls! I have missed you all! We have had a lot of deaths in our family in the last month, so I was preoccupied with that, and I just got back from a cruise. I am gonna try to do some reading today, in between laundry, and catch up a little. I hope everyone is doing well. 
BTW I totally agree Jacob is yummy. :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

Boy am I lost???? I dont know anything about twilight things.....


----------



## MyTurnYet

bbdreams said:


> Hey girls! I have missed you all! We have had a lot of deaths in our family in the last month, so I was preoccupied with that, and I just got back from a cruise. I am gonna try to do some reading today, in between laundry, and catch up a little. I hope everyone is doing well.
> BTW I totally agree Jacob is yummy. :)

I am sorry to hear about your losses. Are you doing ok?:hugs:

I actually just got back from a cruise, too. Where did you go? We went out of NY to Bahamas and Turks & Caicos.


----------



## bbdreams

MyTurnYet said:


> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! I have missed you all! We have had a lot of deaths in our family in the last month, so I was preoccupied with that, and I just got back from a cruise. I am gonna try to do some reading today, in between laundry, and catch up a little. I hope everyone is doing well.
> BTW I totally agree Jacob is yummy. :)
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your losses. Are you doing ok?:hugs:
> 
> I actually just got back from a cruise, too. Where did you go? We went out of NY to Bahamas and Turks & Caicos.Click to expand...

Thanks Myturn. Yes, I am getting back in the groove of things I think. I am just really bitter right now at everyone and myself. I am kicking myself because I had all these plans to wait to have a child until I had finished school and had a good job and now I can't quit thinking that maybe if I had just let nature take its course I would have a child now.

I took a cruise from Port Canaveral to the Bahamas. How are you doing?


----------



## MyTurnYet

bbdreams said:


> Thanks Myturn. Yes, I am getting back in the groove of things I think. I am just really bitter right now at everyone and myself. I am kicking myself because I had all these plans to wait to have a child until I had finished school and had a good job and now I can't quit thinking that maybe if I had just let nature take its course I would have a child now.
> 
> I took a cruise from Port Canaveral to the Bahamas. How are you doing?

Aww, I think this way ALL the stupid time. It's really upsetting. :cry: If I knew then what I know now, I wouldn't have waited so long. Like, we could've started trying right after we got married. I don't know. :shrug:

Feeling kind of down today, too, because 1 friend had a baby last night and another just announced she is expecting. And I feel stupid for feeling sad instead of happy about all this great news for everyone.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Try not to be too hard on yourself MyTurn - one of my college room mates called a few weeks ago to tell me she is pg and I immediately started crying! I felt so badly, I kept apologizing in between sobs. She was really sweet about it though, she immediately started asking how IUI is going and was just very supportive in general.

Howdy bbdreams!!! Try not to worry about waiting to start trying, we all did the same thing and just assumed it would happen so easily when we did start trying. What can you do, you know? Just gotta keep on truckin' : )


----------



## Ejay

Hiya BBDreams great to hear from you again, so sorry for the losses in your family x

Myturn, BBdreams I know how silly it all seems, I remember panicking so much before if any of the little swimmers got any where near my vajayjay paranoid I would get PG.

As jaimie says you just gotta keep on trucking xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yup.... I remember one time about 3 months before our wedding the condom broke.... :shock: We considered Plan B, but decided whatever would be would be. But man was I stressed. There was no way I'd be able to fit in my wedding dress and look good if I was knocked up! If I had known then what I know now, I would have known how unlikely it would have been. At the same time though, I probably would have been resentful. I'll be so much happier and grateful when it happens now... you know? 

All of our kids, whenever we get them, will be the most loved and appreciated kids EVER!


----------



## bbdreams

I know don't you feel so stupid now sometimes because, if you were like me, you tried so hard not to get pregnant because that would just be the worst thing ever if that happened to you. :(

It makes me mad and bitter... I have been sooo bitter lately... I have even pushed my family away because I get so mad because their worst fear when I got married at 19 was that I would get pregnant and quit college.. now look at me. I can't get pregnant for anything! I did come to a revelation today though... I have been almost putting my life on hold waiting for something to happen that I have no control over, so I am "trying" to put it in God's hands and just let be what will be. I am going to "try" to go on with my life and quit obsessing over everything.

We are all strong, beautiful women and we all deserve to be pregnant or have a child just as much as the next woman. It is my strong belief that it is God's will for us to have the child that our heart so strongly desires, but maybe not in the time, form, or fashion that we think it should. So, I don't know if my "let it be" plan will work, but I think I'll give it my best effort instead of punishing myself anymore.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I like that bbdreams - what if we try to regain some gratitude and ground within our current lives, rather than trying for something that seems or has become so elusive? I've been really bitter and very sorry for myself the past couple of days too - hope our moods turn around soon hon xo


----------



## bbdreams

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I like that bbdreams - what if we try to regain some gratitude and ground within our current lives, rather than trying for something that seems or has become so elusive? I've been really bitter and very sorry for myself the past couple of days too - hope our moods turn around soon hon xo

Exactly, I think we need to live for the moment and deal with our lives as they are and not put our lives on hold for something so out of our control.... and maybe then we can get comfortable enough with ourselves and our lives that we are blessed with a surprise. I hope you are doing better. :) I just have to keep reminding myself that it is not in my control and that I am focusing on the moment not what is out of my control.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hey girls!!!

Myturn, glad to see you are back from your cruise! 1 day til testing eh??? Getting Excited??!!
Hey bbdreams, your words above are inspirational!!! I have just joined a new church where I live and we brought up my mc and my fertility and such. They have advised me against going to my RE because it wouldnt truly be a gift from God and referred me to a hospital for my religion, which I didnt know they had one! They have a fertility clinic for Catholics there! 
We have also made a new lucky thread called....wishing....wanting...waiting....somewhere in this section if you girls would like to pop on by, we would love to have you! :hi: After several months of no bfps and not really much of any good news, I thought what a better way to revamp our ttc efforts by wiping the slate clean and starting anew. Its been up for a few weeks now and Anna has been our first bfp!!! And I have no doubt the rest of you will follow!
I am determined this cycle. I have the power of my faith, my husband and myself!! It IS going to happen this cycle!

Miss you all!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey TryFor - Titi was thinking about seeing a fertility clinic for catholics in her area too. Thanks bbdreams, I am doing better now. So true about the things in our control and the things that aren't - much better to focus on the things we can do and let go of the rest : )


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sending you all some love :kiss: and hugs:hugs: 

I am still lurking and praying for you all :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hey TryFor - Titi was thinking about seeing a fertility clinic for catholics in her area too. Thanks bbdreams, I am doing better now. So true about the things in our control and the things that aren't - much better to focus on the things we can do and let go of the rest : )

Oh Wow!!! Thats great news! I mustve been on my bnb at the time she mentioned that!! Awesome!

How are you my love fromthe beginning???



CelticNiamh said:


> Sending you all some love :kiss: and hugs:hugs:
> 
> I am still lurking and praying for you all :hugs:

Thank You! Give everyone in the UTD group, our best wishes!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey Niamh!!!! Hope you're doing wonderfully!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lilaala

https://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/viasofapizza.jpg?w=500&h=668

Wow Niamh! Half way already!! :happydance:

I am sooooooo behind in here, have we had lots of lovely graduates and more lovely new TTHF BnBers?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh good golly is that ever funny Lilaala! What surgery are you having? Annamumof2 graduated and TryFor started a new thread that we've all moved over to - it is called wishing, waiting, wanting. C'mon over!


----------



## Titi

Hi girls-just stopping by-will stop by & lurk a bit in the new thread. Hi Lilaala!!!

Yes, TryFor, I'm Catholic and have been practicing again the last few years after being "away" and can always use and hopefully try to be some support for other deeply religious women with infertility issues. It's really a struggle. You can pm me anytime -fb probably better I'm sporadic these days about coming on here.


----------



## Titi

So-2,500 posts and all I have to "show" for it is a B&B addict badge???? Where is my BFP???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Hey TryFor - Titi was thinking about seeing a fertility clinic for catholics in her area too. Thanks bbdreams, I am doing better now. So true about the things in our control and the things that aren't - much better to focus on the things we can do and let go of the rest : )
> 
> Oh Wow!!! Thats great news! I mustve been on my bnb at the time she mentioned that!! Awesome!
> 
> How are you my love fromthe beginning???
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Sending you all some love :kiss: and hugs:hugs:
> 
> I am still lurking and praying for you all :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank You! Give everyone in the UTD group, our best wishes!Click to expand...

I will of course we all miss you all, Ive read the new thread and I hope its super, super, super lucky
I sent you a PM :hugs:


SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey Niamh!!!! Hope you're doing wonderfully!!!! :hugs:

I am thank you,:hugs: have a scan nect friday very excited about that! :flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Titi said:


> Hi girls-just stopping by-will stop by & lurk a bit in the new thread. Hi Lilaala!!!
> 
> Yes, TryFor, I'm Catholic and have been practicing again the last few years after being "away" and can always use and hopefully try to be some support for other deeply religious women with infertility issues. It's really a struggle. You can pm me anytime -fb probably better I'm sporadic these days about coming on here.

Thats great that you and I are the same "R" word. Maybe we can discuss our options! ALWAYS thinking of you!



Titi said:


> So-2,500 posts and all I have to "show" for it is a B&B addict badge???? Where is my BFP???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

:(...............................................:hugs:


----------



## Titi

tryforbaby2 said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls-just stopping by-will stop by & lurk a bit in the new thread. Hi Lilaala!!!
> 
> Yes, TryFor, I'm Catholic and have been practicing again the last few years after being "away" and can always use and hopefully try to be some support for other deeply religious women with infertility issues. It's really a struggle. You can pm me anytime -fb probably better I'm sporadic these days about coming on here.
> 
> Thats great that you and I are the same "R" word. Maybe we can discuss our options! ALWAYS thinking of you!
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> So-2,500 posts and all I have to "show" for it is a B&B addict badge???? Where is my BFP???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????Click to expand...
> 
> :(...............................................:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun! I agree. The witch is here full force today and I'm more depressed than ever. So much for turning it over.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I wish there was something we could say or do to take some of the pain away........... But vent/scream/cry/whatever you need to do, Kristi. We're here to support you any way we can.....


----------



## Titi

awww thanks-this just sucks so bad!!! GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hi All, just wanted to reach out for a quick hello. Sorry I've been MIA. In kind of a bad place at the moment. 2nd IUI failed and my uterine lining is really thin, which is a side effect of the Clomid. So I'm kind of losing hope and just really sad and frustrated. :cry: Sorry to run in and bring you all down...I just needed to vent real quick to people who understand.


----------



## Dee7509

:hugs: Myturn...what is the Dr. advising?


----------



## Ejay

Oh Myturn, I am so so sorry, :hugs: I am thinking of you sending you as many virtual :hugs: as possible.

Titi - many :hugs: to you as well, I really wish I knew something to help ease the pain for you girls xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

GODDAMMMMMMMMIT! WTF!!!!!!! Jill, I'm soooooooooooo soooo sorry to read this! WTF. It is OUR F***ING TURN. ALL OF US IN HERE!


:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger:
:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger:



THAT is what I say to the witch.

Just not f***ing fair!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

That is a killer post Squirrely - so totally completely agree.


----------



## tryforbaby2

MyTurnYet said:


> Hi All, just wanted to reach out for a quick hello. Sorry I've been MIA. In kind of a bad place at the moment. 2nd IUI failed and my uterine lining is really thin, which is a side effect of the Clomid. So I'm kind of losing hope and just really sad and frustrated. :cry: Sorry to run in and bring you all down...I just needed to vent real quick to people who understand.

I am so sorry. Dozens of virtual roses to you and titi. I wish there was a bottle of magic potion for all the wonderful women I met on here to use.



Titi said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls-just stopping by-will stop by & lurk a bit in the new thread. Hi Lilaala!!!
> 
> Yes, TryFor, I'm Catholic and have been practicing again the last few years after being "away" and can always use and hopefully try to be some support for other deeply religious women with infertility issues. It's really a struggle. You can pm me anytime -fb probably better I'm sporadic these days about coming on here.
> 
> Thats great that you and I are the same "R" word. Maybe we can discuss our options! ALWAYS thinking of you!
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> So-2,500 posts and all I have to "show" for it is a B&B addict badge???? Where is my BFP???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????Click to expand...
> 
> :(...............................................:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! I agree. The witch is here full force today and I'm more depressed than ever. So much for turning it over.Click to expand...

:hugs: Depression when she comes is unbearable. I am so so so sorry.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Dee7509 said:


> :hugs: Myturn...what is the Dr. advising?

Thanks so much all for the support. I'm meeting with the Dr. on Tues. to discuss next steps. I'm surprised they didn't give me any medication for my crappy thin lining, though.


----------



## Titi

Aw crap Myturn, I was wondering if she got you-I know we were really close in cycle length. Sigh. I'm so sorry-I understand as I was in such a hard place to this af, but also don't fully understand b/c we haven't gone IUI yet and I know that each thing we do that doesn't result in an immediate bfp is more added to the despair that it won't ever happen.

My dh and I are going to be taking a break from ttc after this, our last cycle of Clomid. We have decided to go NTNP and take a break from all things TTC related to give ourselves some time back to ourselves after 2 years ttc and to prepare emotionally for whatever may be next for us. 

Anybody that isn't already a FB friend, hit me up as I don't want to lose contact with any of you but will need to take a break from Bnb to fulfill the totally relaxing/not trying/not thinking part.

Lots and lots and lots of love. Squirrely-I love how hard you go to bat for us!!!!!


dust to all.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Titi, we'll keep in touch forever, I know it. Don't forget we're going to have a BnB reunion on LuckyD's farm, and we'll be surrounded by our little babies and children. :cloud9: Praying for you all the time. Has your doctor monitored you while you're on Clomid? Just wondering if you have the same problem as me w/ the lining. Would you consider doing injectable drugs, or no? My dr. said they don't cause the lining issue. It's going to be my next step. For now, going to continue to try "naturally," maybe w/ Clomid for one more cycle, but not sure yet. 

I've read good things about Femara, too, which is like Clomid but doesn't cause uterine thinning. I totally get needing a break, though. I've been at this for around 2 years now, too. Was just telling Jaimie that I don't want to be defined by TTC anymore.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Here Here to not being defined by TTC!!! :hugs:


----------



## Titi

yeah just a little break to clear my head. What are injectible drugs? Don't know anything about that stuff? Tell me more!
I dunno about my lining either. Only monitoring I was having done was a progesterone test cd21..........b/c I'm having my ob/gyn do this for me before going to an FS as a last ditch effort. I'm right around ov on my 3rd/last cycle of Clomid. 
I shouldn't really say we are taking a break-of course we're not going to stop hoping to make baby-just time to throw out the opks/monitors/etc. and just act like a normal NTNP couple, whatever the heck that is. Thanks for reminding me about Lucky D's farm!!!!


----------



## LuckyD

Yes that's right! We are planting trees and getting our 'guest house' sorted at the moment....so all will be ready for the great TTHF reunion/meeting in NZ!

I miss you all and want you to know that I LOVE you and every day I am sending so many good vibes your way!! :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Titi

Thanks Lucky~ Your vibes worked.......Honeybee is UTD!!!!!! : )


----------



## honeybee28

sooooooooo hoping it's sticky, and soooooo hoping you guys follow really soon. I never thought I'd see a positive pregnancy test, ever.

Lucky, can't wait to come to your farm!!xxx


----------



## Titi

ha ha whoops I didn't mean to spoil your news over here Honey-I got REALLY excited this morning as it's been SO long since someone got a bfp who I have really been rooting for!!!!!! I hope we come over soon too!!!!!


----------



## Dee7509

It has been a long time since we got a BFP but hopefully Honey has paved the way for lots lots more!


----------



## LuckyD

Oh My God Oh My God Oh My God!!!! I am sooooooo excited and happy for you!! Oh my god, gotta go write in your journal immediately! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

AHHHHHHHHHH, where is the pic and such!! In wishing, hoping....? Shoulda read that one first!

:wohoo:  SOOOOOOOOOOOO nice to see that even with the spotting it could still happen!!!! So, did you have any spotting at all this month??


----------



## honeybee28

awwwww thanks you guys.
SG yup totally had spotting this cycle, more than normal. Last had it at 10dpo (at and shortly after my fs appointment). I'm now 17dpo. eeek. I haven't done pics yet, will do over the weekend.xxxx


----------



## Titi

Honey-I've only ever started spotting the day before af. If I spotted at 10dpo I would TOTALLY think it was IB!!!!!! Didn't you think it might possibly be? Esp. with the yellow cm???? You are not near as aggressive a symptom stalker as me, lol!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

My spotting starts at 5 or 6 DPO. If it didn't start til 10 DPO, I might think something was up, but like Honey, I would assume the witch was just being incredibly evil. 

Honey, you've given me so much hope, you have no idea... :) err, actually you probably do have an idea!!! :haha: Hoping cycle 14 will be doubly lucky for me... (twins perhaps, I'd totally take that, God, if you're listening!)


----------



## Titi

oh I want twins sooooo bad!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Oooh I'll say yes to twins too please God .... or triplets.... :hangwashing:

Just a baby would be nice....:baby:


----------



## Titi

yeah, I'd like at least A baby! It's so sad. DH and I bought a minivan this spring. It has a little seat in the back that would hold three little bodies pefectly and we prayed we'd get blessed with triplets so we'd never have to go through this again. Now I'm just driving this big ol' minivan all by myself..........


----------



## honeybee28

nah titi, my spotting keeps me on my toes every month! sometimes it's just the day before af, sometimes it starts from 6 dpo. So i was totally convinced i was out, and the yellow gunk was just my kootch not liking the pool water or something!!xxx


----------



## Titi

oh that's weird.........I never even spotted at all in my life, just got af full on in the morning of about cd27, so when I started spotting the last 5 or 6 cycles before it really got my hopes up as I thought it was something new. This is actually bad news for me b/c now I'm going to even be in more denial every time af comes just telling myself its Honeybee pg spotting! ha ha. What was the spotting like? If you don't mind TMI. It wasn't any different than af spotting? and you even got af cramps right?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yeah, I want details too!! color....how much.... etc! I would never in a million years ask someone those questions in person! :haha: The power of the internet, huh?


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Im with you two, details please Honey!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

As long as y'all don't start asking for pics! :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> As long as y'all don't start asking for pics! :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## honeybee28

hahaha, well i had the yellow gunk at about 6/7 dpo i think. Around that time i had pale pink cm but only when i wiped (totally normal for me), cant remember if the pink or yellow was first, it was all around the same time. had the pink stuff on a few seperate occasions over a couple of days around that time. 
Then my last night on holiday i had a few beers (coz i thought was out) and was abso shitfaced after 3, couldnt even speak lol oops. 
Then the day of my fs appointment, 11dpo, she did the swabs and i saw there was reddy brown blood on them, then later that day i had quite a bit of brown spotting, more than i normally get, so i thought af was actually coming early. put a pad in, and, nothing else since (fx it stays that way!!) 
crazy huh? I NEVER thought I would get a bfp, ever. I'm still in total amazement.
hope that helps. hope you girls are having a good weekend!!xxxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Thanks, Honeybee!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

That is so awesome honeybee. I wouldn't worry a bit about the drinking, but it is pretty funny that 3 drinks made you incoherent!! I just love that you are preggo. Can't wait till we all join you!


----------



## honeybee28

i didnt think it was so funny at the time!! the next day I had to go to the bathroom to throw up on the plane and i felt so rough, i said to dh 'i really hope i feel this crappy coz im preggo and not coz im a lightweight' haha.

thank you! I'm really happy, but i feel so nervous too, coz im so aware that it could go wrong at any time. but i never thought i would get even this far. cant wait for you all to be preggo too!!


----------



## Moondance

Hullo world.... Moondance is back again....
Sorry for my long absence... I've been quite out of it mentally, and also really busy with my horse, and a few new friends (who are turning out to be quite the backstabbing users)
Whats the news? There are so many pages to go through since last I was here, its kind of overwhelming, is there anybody who can summarise for me whats happening??

Last you all heard from me, my cycles were majorly out of whack. I had a 60 day long cycle that encompassed June/July. Then immediately following that I had a second 60 day cycle that encompassed August/September. 
So then it was onto the next cycle. And due to the fact I don't normally ovulate until CD19, I decided to wait until CD 17 or so to start temping. Well, amazingly, FF pinpointed me as having ovulated on CD 19. Which must have been true, because AF arrived exactly when FF said she would...
Weirdly, now that I'm back to doing my temping as soon as AF is gone, FF has for some reason pinpointed me as O'ing on CD10 this cycle. That in no way could, should, or would be accurate I think. Why she's pegging me soon is beyond me. I'm hoping she's not accurate. I wasn't with my DP then.

Oh, and? The other news. I don't know if anyone remembers me mentioning a real life friend who said she was also trying to get pregnant? I think I made a comment saying how annoyed I will be if she gets pregnant first? Well.... she tested this morning and has a faint pink line on her pregnancy test. Her AF isn't even due yet.
She's only been trying since early September when she had her IUD out. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! :(
I'm so jealous!

So jealous of all the pregnant girls, feels like I've been trying forever!

*pounces gently and glomps on Honeybee* I see you got a pos test my darling! Congrats so much! <3 <3 <3
*baby dust all over you*
Just know I am so so jealous, LOL


----------



## Moondance

tryforbaby2 said:


> I started a new thread group....its called wishing, wanting, waiting....ttc for a year PLUS!!!

I'm going to bookmark this.... as for me, I'm already on month 10/11. And time is still flying, so pretty soon, it will have been a year.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Come on over Moon! I think mostly we're trying to keep newbies out who are stressing over it not working after 2 months! You're one of the gang!


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

After 2 months of trying - ah, those were the days....


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Waitng4Baby#1 said:


> After 2 months of trying - ah, those were the days....

I know, right?!?!!! Me thinks I'm going to go have a glass of wine now..... just because I can.... lol. And maybe some soft cheese and some deli meat. :haha:


----------



## honeybee28

SquirrelGirl said:


> Waitng4Baby#1 said:
> 
> 
> After 2 months of trying - ah, those were the days....
> 
> I know, right?!?!!! Me thinks I'm going to go have a glass of wine now..... just because I can.... lol. And maybe some soft cheese and some deli meat. :haha:Click to expand...


:haha:
have a very strong coffee too. and some runny eggs.xxx


----------



## Moondance

Mmmmm, runny eggs. Yummo.


----------



## Titi

SquirrelGirl said:


> Waitng4Baby#1 said:
> 
> 
> After 2 months of trying - ah, those were the days....
> 
> I know, right?!?!!! Me thinks I'm going to go have a glass of wine now..... just because I can.... lol. And maybe some soft cheese and some deli meat. :haha:Click to expand...

mmmmmmm I LOVE cheese, wine and prosiutto (sp?)/or dry salami! 

I want to zumba again today but will have to wait a bit. DH played Call of Duty yesterday with friends until 3:30am! This means he is probably going to need to sleep til noon now and you know how QUIET the dogs are when I'm dancing (NOT!).


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:rofl: I saw that he was up til late! Goodness! Every time I checked yesterday he was on there playing COD! I'll be signed in (probably watching netflix or something) so I'll be ready whenever you are!


----------



## Titi

yeah, my brothers and SIL came over yesterday and while we crafted they played C.O.D forever!!! Then around ten they left and his best man came over and they played until 3! He's crazy-he's addicted to that game!!!!


----------



## Moondance

I hate doing BBT vaginally. This morning, I just couldn't get the stupid thermometer to go in like it normally does, I tried to shift it around and give it a push and jabbed myself in the cervix. It hurt so bad I spent the next ten minutes fighting off wanting to vomit!!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Wait, I just came on after being away forever and saw Honeybees pic and sig!!! Is that for real? I'm SO excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: It was about time one of us had some good news...now the BFPs must roll in!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hiya Jill!!!! Missed you tons!!!!!!! Is the pneumonia gone???? I hope so!!!!


----------



## Moondance

honeybee28 said:


> hahaha, well i had the yellow gunk at about 6/7 dpo i think. Around that time i had pale pink cm but only when i wiped (totally normal for me), cant remember if the pink or yellow was first, it was all around the same time. had the pink stuff on a few seperate occasions over a couple of days around that time.

I'm having yellow stuff like that right now. Had it today and yesterday. Really thick, globby, dirty yellow CM. And occasionally I have a blood spot on the paper. Also had a temp rise this morning but I think the temp rise is because I took my temp much later than normal...


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hugs:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Yup, pneumonia is nearly a thing of the past, thank God!! Still feeling kind of tired/ run down, but guess it'll take a while. I started having BnB withdrawals...I think I might try to come back on more often. :friends:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oh good, because I totally miss you!!!! :friends:


----------

